# Photos of your lights



## stoli67

I always liked these threads.... so post crash I thought about a new one

Here are a few 


























FM body collection... just a few of the ones I have at present! (must stop buying them)






The one on theft has an aspheric lens kit....
The second one has a Van Quad
The third a moddo triple
The stubby one is a 32650 host with a D36 XML NB drop in
The last one has a NB 3.1 amp XML drop in.


----------



## atbglenn

My Fenix Collection. TK50, TK35, LD20 R4, and an HL20 Headlight


----------



## mrlysle

Don't have my DQG II tiny in here, or my holster for my SC600 made for me by Hogo.


----------



## stoli67

How's that headlight... I have been thinking about getting one!


----------



## atbglenn

stoli67 said:


> How's that headlight... I have been thinking about getting one!



I love it. Works great as a work light.


----------



## stoli67

Yeah I lost a good 300 posts in the crash.... oh well will have to keep posting!

I will take a pic of the entire collection when my two Tri-EDCs arrive ....


----------



## Belstaff1464

stoli67 said:


> Yeah I lost a good 300 posts in the crash........


 

Nice collection !!!

I lost ~1000 posts........but I must admit that most of it wouldn't have been worth saving !!!!


----------



## brandocommando

I'll play... Fenix TK45, LD40, LD25, LD20 (R5,) MiniMag w/niteize led and glass lens, FM host/tail w/ NB 2.8A XM-L, Custom HA bored 6P (no drop in yet,) MiniX.

http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq260/fishwater32/0132.jpg

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## Potato42

stoli67 said:


> FM body collection... just a few of the ones I have at present! (must stop buying them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on theft has an aspheric lens kit....


 
What is that one on the left? Crazy bezel! I like it!:thumbsup:


----------



## choombak

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5290/5350810685_f273a52bb0_b.jpg


----------



## stoli67

The black one far left in the photo in my post above with the aspheric lens is one of the FM bezels.

Finally my two tri-edcs have arrived 





By the way Belstaff that is the fanta that you sold me with a few little upgrades.


----------



## NaturalMystic

I need to update my flashlight photos, it's just a PITA grabbing all of my lights from their various locations because I always seem to forget one or two.

This is when I first started getting into lights: 
2 Streamlight Keymates, Fenix P1, Civictor V1, Surefire E1 Executive, Streamlight Scorpion, Wolf Eyes Raider 9DX (Maglites missing from this shot)





2 Maglite Solitaires, NiteCore EZ AA, Civictor V1, Fenix P1, Fenix P1D CE with Leef Body, Fenix P2D, P2D Q5, PD20 Q5, Surefire E1 Executive, Streamlight Scorpion, Streamlight TwinTask (Incandescent & LED combo light), Wolf Eyes Raider 9DX





My most recent shot (from summer 2010) but I forgot to include my SolarForce Skyline 1.

2 Streamlight Keymates, NiteCore EZ CR2, Fenix P1, 2 Maglite Solitaires, Surefire E1 Executive, NiteCore EZ AA, Fenix P1D CE with Leef Body, Fenix P2D, PD20 Q5, Streamlight TwinTask (Incandescent & LED combo light), Streamlight Scorpion, Lumapower D-Mini VX, Wolf Eyes Raider 9DX
http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums...shlights/FlashlightCollection2010-05-1913.jpg

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## macnoodle

I only photographed a couple so far. One photo was for size comparison purposes...

Fenix LD20, LED Lenser MT7 (my favourite Lenser) and LED Lenser M14:







... and the other lot was of a light I was selling...

JETBeam TC-R2 Limited Edition (Titanium Collection), 348 of 500:

















EDIT: Added flashlight model details for those interested.


----------



## jjoustfrost

if possible, could you guys also identify the flashlights you post? my limited knowledge only allows me to recognize most of the edc production lights 
thanks! :twothumbs


----------



## torcher

Got the TK 35 and so far I'm really happy with it , especially for the price !

http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/hidbulb/IMG_1416.jpg

http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/hidbulb/IMG_1411.jpg

http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/hidbulb/IMG_1401.jpg[

http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/hidbulb/IMG_1395.jpg

http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/hidbulb/IMG_1383.jpg

http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/hidbulb/IMG_1377.jpg

http://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l579/hidbulb/IMG_1373.jpg

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## Flashlite Foy

A few lights that make me happy.








Foy


----------



## Emma_Alan

WOW it's amazing~~


NaturalMystic said:


> I need to update my flashlight photos, it's just a PITA grabbing all of my lights from their various locations because I always seem to forget one or two.
> 
> This is when I first started getting into lights:
> 2 Streamlight Keymates, Fenix P1, Civictor V1, Surefire E1 Executive, Streamlight Scorpion, Wolf Eyes Raider 9DX (Maglites missing from this shot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Maglite Solitaires, NiteCore EZ AA, Civictor V1, Fenix P1, Fenix P1D CE with Leef Body, Fenix P2D, P2D Q5, PD20 Q5, Surefire E1 Executive, Streamlight Scorpion, Streamlight TwinTask (Incandescent & LED combo light), Wolf Eyes Raider 9DX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent shot (from summer 2010) but I forgot to include my SolarForce Skyline 1.
> 
> 2 Streamlight Keymates, NiteCore EZ CR2, Fenix P1, 2 Maglite Solitaires, Surefire E1 Executive, NiteCore EZ AA, Fenix P1D CE with Leef Body, Fenix P2D, PD20 Q5, Streamlight TwinTask (Incandescent & LED combo light), Streamlight Scorpion, Lumapower D-Mini VX, Wolf Eyes Raider 9DX
> http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums...shlights/FlashlightCollection2010-05-1913.jpg


----------



## iso9009

ICON Rogue & Modus

















JilLite Stern


----------



## NaturalMystic

Thanks! Stick around a while and you'll see some REAL collections that make mine look like a joke! 



Emma_Alan said:


> WOW it's amazing~~


----------



## atbglenn

torcher said:


> Got the TK 35 and so far I'm really happy with it , especially for the price !



i hear ya! I have mine for about a week now and I'm loving it as well. I showed a couple of friends that could care less about flashlights and they were blown away by the brightness so much so that they both ordered one!


----------



## stoli67

Everyone is getting the new tri pocket rocket so I thought I would try to lego together something with a Kenji DD quad in a FM 18350 body!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*The three Musketeers*


----------



## stoli67

Ah the LX2... I was just thinking about selling mine coz I never use it!

The C2 looks like it has seen some action!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Why never use the LX2? Its a beautiful light!






*The C2 has indeed seen some action!

*


----------



## stoli67

I don't know... not floody enough for me I guess... though it is bomb proof... would be a great emergency car light....

I have a TK11 in the front and a TK45 in the boot with a few set of batteries...

I am selling off a few as I find that lately I most grab a quad, a triple moddo or my mac 3300L when I take the dog for a walk!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Well there's your problem right there. Those quads, triples, and 3300L' have you ruined for measly single LED lights! 

Yeah, that optic doesnt flood so much, but I do love the TIR beam profile anyway. I did put some of Shao's GITD diffuser film on my L1 and its very smooth and floody now.

That quad in the cryos bezel with crenelated ring is **** by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## stoli67

Actually I put the DD Kenji quad up for sale on the market place.... I also have a warm Van Quad.... and triples in warm neural and cool.... thought that I had better make some room for the Septa!

I have a few NB XML dropins... still good for a single LED.... particularly the 3.1 amp and a D36 XML


----------



## trbofrek

my on growing collection :thumbsup: thrunite v2 xml, surefire e2d, nitecore d10, 4sevens preon 2, surefire 6p w/malkoff m60 & McClicky, HDS 170T and lastly 4sevens quark 123^2.


----------



## luceat lux vestra

trbofrek said:


> my on growing collection :thumbsup: thrunite v2 xml, surefire e2d, nitecore d10, 4sevens preon 2, surefire 6p w/malkoff m60 & McClicky, HDS 170T and lastly 4sevens quark 123^2.


 You Sir have very good tastes!


----------



## Flying Turtle

Here's my most recent group shot of AA lights.






Geoff


----------



## frogamic

My small lights:



The bottom 3 arrived today  the bottom 2 are Ultrafire SH-033 and SA-R2

My big lights:


----------



## richpalm

New fav EDC:






ARC LS I modded with 5000K XP-G triple and Shiningbeam driver.


XML with a Carlco optic, I built the dropin, 3.1A SB driver:







The Baby Neutral, tri-XPG, SB driver:







One of the triples I've built:







One of these days I'll take some photos with the serious camera, these are quick with a Sony P&S.

Rich


----------



## Chevy-SS

My medium sized lights


----------



## coyote

*Millermods R2 25mA/1.5W - Mako - E05 - Tiny*


----------



## shipwreck

A few of mine:


----------



## BryDaddy

stoli67 said:


> I always liked these threads.... so post crash I thought about a new one
> 
> Here are a few




whats the story on those maglites? those are cool!!! especially the shiny part on the end of the large mag......


----------



## orient

landing here just to glance at the marziale ones...but a few of mine, mine is a keychain led.:ironic:


----------



## stoli67

BryDaddy said:


> whats the story on those maglites? those are cool!!! especially the shiny part on the end of the large mag......


 

Custome Mag tail.... nice eh

The ultimate in personal defence! The tail weighs a ton


----------



## BryDaddy

stoli67 said:


> Custome Mag tail.... nice eh
> 
> The ultimate in personal defence! The tail weighs a ton


 

real nice!! now tell me bout the led conversion inside both of those!!


----------



## AB8XL




----------



## stoli67

The smaller one is a mac 3300 lumen custom..... 3 level.... 

The longer one is a mac drop in SST50 ... I think it is around 700 lumens

See what they do here..

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?306347-quot-A-Floody-Floody-Night-quot



If you are keen on the larger one... I might be persuaded to part with it


----------



## BKwidow

so im a noob. how do you post pictures in a post or thread?
Thanks!


----------



## Raybo

I really like "flashlights", but some of you people are really out of control!


----------



## Raybo

BKwidow said:


> so im a noob. how do you post pictures in a post or thread?
> Thanks!




Photobucket or some other third party site...................


----------



## Bwana

Just built a nice cherry cabinet for my queens, will post pics after I have enough posts.


----------



## ToNIX

Malokff MD2/M61W




Fenix TK11 R5/Quark Tactical R5 AA


----------



## stoli67

I have a TK11. .... Nice simple light


----------



## tvadakia

stoli67 said:


> The black one far left in the photo in my post above with the aspheric lens is one of the FM bezels.
> 
> Finally my two tri-edcs have arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Belstaff that is the fanta that you sold me with a few little upgrades.


 
Pardon my ignorance, but what are each of those gorgeous flashlights you have pictured here? Especially that copper one... Thanks in advance!!


----------



## aivn

Some keychains next to M20:





And more:


----------



## angelofwar

frogamic said:


> My big lights:



Always nice to see photo's of these Fultons...although a little on the "big side", it shows that they got this one right when they designed...it was well advacned for it's time...I have to take a photo of my 10 or so...LOL! Great hurricane lights!


----------



## Potato42

yoyobrotha said:


>


 
What is that big fog light (bike light?) looking piece you have there on the left side? Remote battery? Is that store bought or DIY?


----------



## AB8XL

It's Hella's Power Beam 1000 work lamp, it draws 18 watts and puts out around 600 lumens. I have mounted it to my mountain bike for riding at night in the trails. Yes remote battery, I use two 12 volt 7 Ah batteries in series so the light draws 750 mAh and can be purchased from Hella's aftermarket division in Peach Tree, GA.


----------



## alpg88

click on my sig


----------



## Boris

Why do i feel like i´m watching porn? am i sick?
Anyways... nice collections.... i really need to stop coming here. it brings me the need to buy new lights...


----------



## Got Lumens?

Here's an older photo. Have more, just haven't rounded all them up for a reunion:tinfoil:




EDIT: A blurry Photo.
Even though it was shot using a tripod. When I update, will be sure no blurr:shakehead, Sorry guys.


----------



## thedukeoftank

Got Lumens? said:


> Here's an older photo. Have more, just haven't rounded all them up for a reunion:tinfoil:


 

I have a few 4Sevens but 39Sevens?


----------



## Johnpaul

Some excellent photo's here pin sharp and good lighting.


Johnpaul


----------



## skyfire

great pics!
these thread are alot of fun.

heres my collection of personal users.






and for some more flashlight porn... here are some that have come and gone.... gifted, or sold.


----------



## bondr006

As of now... Closer look in my signature.


----------



## stoli67

Ti Ra Clicky
Fanta & Ti RA Clicky
Titanium & Copper Mac Tri-EDcs
Titanium Haiku
Custom Built Mac titanium P60 Host for 1



8500 cells


----------



## bondr006

Where's the photo?



stoli67 said:


> Ti Ra Clicky
> Fanta & Ti RA Clicky
> Titanium & Copper Mac Tri-EDcs
> Titanium Haiku
> Custom Built Mac titanium P60 Host for 18500 cells


----------



## stoli67

I have been reordering these 

Small EDC







Larger EDC





Larger Still






Larger Again





There are a couple on order including a Gavina and a balck LF2XT

And a fair few that are in cars at present...

Fenix TK11 / PD30 /PD31
Led Lenser / Coast


----------



## tvadakia

stoli67 said:


> Ti Ra Clicky
> Fanta & Ti RA Clicky
> Titanium & Copper Mac Tri-EDcs
> Titanium Haiku
> Custom Built Mac titanium P60 Host for 1
> 
> 
> 
> 8500 cells


 
Thank you for the reply, I'm blown away by the beauty of many of the lights in this forum, especially your collection here. Who makes that Haiku, and is it still in production? The thing's a work of art!


----------



## stoli67

Yes the haiku is a work of art...... and they are mode to order and still available 


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?222118-The-Titanium-quot-Haiku-quot


I will add the Gavina shots when it arrives.... should rival the haiku for looks

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?235251-Gavina-CR123


----------



## shado

Here's a picture for comparison,

McGizmo BB Haiku / KUKU427 Gavina / Mac's Customs Tri-EDC Copper (Proto)





The Gavina is a True Beauty


----------



## stoli67

They were the pictures that I linked to! Great pictures..... They made me (re)order a gavin a.....I had ordered one but pulled out with allnthe driver delays... Then I saw those pictures and ordered one again with 6 blue trits


----------



## shado

stoli67 said:


> They were the pictures that I linked to! Great pictures..... They made me (re)order a gavin a.....I had ordered one but pulled out with allnthe driver delays... Then I saw those pictures and ordered one again with 6 blue trits


 
I'm glad you liked the pictures! Did you check out the 18650 tube's in Steve's thread :devil:

Thanks
Todd


----------



## wingspar

Not the Flashaholic that many in this forum are, but this is a modest start. I’ll probably add a light or two per year.


----------



## bobclarty

Just starting my collection, but a 3D Mag LED is a good place to start, can only get brighter from here!


----------



## T45

angelofwar said:


> Always nice to see photo's of these Fultons...although a little on the "big side", it shows that they got this one right when they designed...it was well advacned for it's time...I have to take a photo of my 10 or so...LOL! Great hurricane lights!


 
Those things have a PROPER NAME?!?!? I just always called them Army Flashlights. I have had 2 or 3 over the years. The Switch always broke off even with the plastic wings added on the later models. Fultons.....hunh.


----------



## PinarelloOnly




----------



## JWRitchie76

Ra 120 EDC, neutral XP-G R4 5B mod & Ti AlTiN bezel, McGizmo Haiku Warm, SWM V10R Ti, Oveready PEAK Logan #6, Malkoff M61W....awaiting a new host!


----------



## LightWalker

Quark 123 and mini 123
http://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad210/TiredOfFilm/IMG_0839.jpg


----------



## angelofwar

PinarelloOnly said:


>



Total awesomeness! How's the AZ2??? That's one the next SF's on my list.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

OK. They look like incans... but wait til MilkySpit is done with them!




I just love the build quality of these for hosts.


----------



## Forward_clicky

What a cool thread!
I thought I had it bad....... ;o0
If I ever have a collection like some of you have I will need to keep them in separate groups so wifey will not know I have that many!


----------



## angelofwar

Hogokansatsukan said:


> OK. They look like incans... but wait til MilkySpit is done with them!


 
Or until Surefire's done with them...oh, wait....


----------



## cratz2

Just three quick shots I threw together to show one of my guitar buddies how out of control I used to be with flashlights. 

Obviously most of these are cheapies... the last shot has the only lights I ever use. And I have about 7 or 8 3D Maglites, most with various LED modules, 3 Lux 3s or various other mods. Those are all in the garage, closet and the cars so no pics.

Other than the LD01, I don't think I've bought any lights since about 2007 but I just ordered a couple more goodies yesterday, mostly more Li-Ion batteries but I also ordered a Fenix TK11 and one of Lighthound's R5 drop-in for temp use in my G2.


----------



## Beamhead

Cool, I still have some of what you show, TL3, Spyder, Elements, Q3, L0P, Craftsman Endurable, Dorcy AAA.........
Some nice pics of some nice lights in this thread.


----------



## southplinker

sharing mine


----------



## Zeruel

cratz2 said:


>


 
I think I can hazard a guess on the one that's used the most.


----------



## newless




----------



## ToNIX

bobclarty said:


> Just starting my collection, but a 3D Mag LED is a good place to start, can only get brighter from here!


 
Nice bokeh... errr... lights 

If you are into Maglites, you can upgrade them with some Malkoff drop-ins


----------



## cratz2

Zeruel said:


> I think I can hazard a guess on the one that's used the most.


 
The two Fenix on the far right have both seen a lot of use but surprisingly, the HDS has been in or on my pocket an average of probably 360 days a year for 4 or 5 years... it just has a lot better anodizing than the Fenix lights.

And even of the two AAA Fenix lights, the far right is an LD01 (R2 or Q5) and the one next to that is an L0P SE. The L0P probably has half the carry time of the LD01, but the LD01 just seems to have better quality anodizing.

That Luma LM301 (I think that's what it's called...) that's sixth from the right has seen probably 1,000 days of carry time as well.


----------



## LightWalker

4Sevens Quark 123


----------



## stoli67

My new Gavina has arrived.... I have added it to its Ti friends!


----------



## uknewbie

Just happened to take this one earlier today, my newest light...


----------



## JWRitchie76

My newest, Warm Aeon.


----------



## nbp

You're killing me J! 

:hairpull:

I got one of these though and you don't. :hahaha: Mmmm, Tiiiiiiiii....


----------



## Tommygun45




----------



## Kingfisher

This post has made me think of all the lights I've given away - not sold, or traded - GIVEN AWAY! - 

anyway, this is all I have now.





+ latest addition





Is there a thread on lights you've given away?

ps No regrets BTW all given to people I love - with good homes!


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## JWRitchie76




----------



## cw_mi




----------



## Morelite

Here's the Ti ones.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Sweet collections, all. I'll just step aside now.

Geoff


----------



## cratz2

I've gotta ask... have you don't the math on how much it cost you to facilitate that picture?







Morelite said:


> Here's the Ti ones.


----------



## Morelite

cratz2 said:


> I've gotta ask... have you don't the math on how much it cost you to facilitate that picture?


About 5K and some of those pieces where made by me. 
I just noticed two Ti lights missed the photo, the Mini Chimera and the TC-R2.
What can I say, I like flashlights and Titnium.


----------



## NaturalMystic

Here are some more recent shots.
Novatac 120ST Storm and LumaPower IncenDio V3+





Fenix PD31 and LumaPower IncenDio V3+


----------



## kwalker

Regarding post #18 by _so9009_ and the hacked Icon Rogues; what were you thinking?? Are you going to paint them or something?


----------



## asot

Hi there
Now that (I think) I reached something, here 's a couple shots of my flashlights...


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Felco

I see there are a lot of people with my sickness here. I love knives, lights and gadgets, much to my wife's dismay. It's really quite hard to stop buying these things; the urge is almost compulsive. Must have something to do with our hunter-gatherer evolutionary past....


----------



## Beamhead




----------



## bondr006

HDS Rotary












Rotary and T200


----------



## Bass

Some McGizmos:


----------



## Bass

4Sevens and Lumintop:


----------



## Bass




----------



## emu124

Awesome pics :thumbsup:


lovecpf


----------



## Sardaukar

Just bought an LX2.


----------



## torino

_hello all new member here _

_This is my colection so far _







Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## henry1960

Beamhead said:


>



NICE!!!!


----------



## angelofwar

torino said:


> _hello all new member here _
> 
> _This is my colection so far _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




That yellow Energizer looks interesting, torino. What are the specs on it? 4 x AA??? I had a dorcy 4-AA "Stubby"...put a 3-Cell Magnum Star White Xenon in it and melted the reflector! Neat looking light, with a nice sized reflector from the looks of it!


----------



## Beamhead

henry1960 said:


> NICE!!!!


 :thanks:


----------



## torino

hey angelofwar


_yes it is 4 aa. this one is 12-15 years old and still does work

The revlector is now half black 

_

_Sorie my english is not so good I'm from the Netherlands 

_
powered by



​


----------



## Calcustom




----------



## CaseyTan

Sunwayman V10R with 4Sevens Quark AA/123 Holster











V20A and V10R


----------



## shomie911

My new acquisition. :devil:


----------



## angelofwar

Congrats Shomie...I just got one about 2 weeks ago after trying for years to acquire one...love the YG! I put a light "glass frost" spray on as a diffuser, which doesn't seem to be a problem as easily as it comes off. Takes the rings out, and doesn't ruin the light. Been using mine daily, and this has shelved my regular Kroma, until I need a lower red (the ONE advantage the Regular kroma has over this).

Again, congrats! Ver ynice light indeed.


----------



## shomie911

angelofwar said:


> Congrats Shomie...I just got one about 2 weeks ago after trying for years to acquire one...love the YG! I put a light "glass frost" spray on as a diffuser, which doesn't seem to be a problem as easily as it comes off. Takes the rings out, and doesn't ruin the light. Been using mine daily, and this has shelved my regular Kroma, until I need a lower red (the ONE advantage the Regular kroma has over this).
> 
> Again, congrats! Ver ynice light indeed.


 
The YG is the perfect low mode, just enough light to see and it's easier on my night-adapted vision than red light too.

The Milspec has shelved my A2-YG for now, but I have a solution to that soon to be on the way, a nice warm-white LED ring.


----------



## xoomercom

Great pictures, didn't realize this could become an addiction. LOL. I'll post mine when TK 41 arrives.


----------



## nbp

I made a little light tent today and had to try it out with my new EDC.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## think2x

Here is my small collection.





That's all of them except the Quark Turbo mounted on my Mossberg 500 Persuader. (I ALWAYS forget about it :sigh
Here it is.


----------



## Got Lumens?

A few New Additions
Click to enlarge.
GL


----------



## Kingfisher

Today's new arrival. Satin finish 4Sevens Quark mini 123 Titanium S2


----------



## daimleramg

My current fav's...

FM D26/P60 host lights 

Spyderco full flat ground G-10 handle blades.


----------



## cw_mi

Some Italian goodness:


----------



## GoneNutsOnLED's

LED Lenser V2 Triplex Torch dont take the p**s LOL


----------



## pblanch

I think the mark of a good light is that it is used and not put in the draw and brought out only when there is a.... [_insert natural/manmade/fantasy conditions here_]. 

I know have read _those _type of threads as well.


----------



## smarkum

My rotary on vacation at Garden of the Gods in Colorado Spring.


----------



## smarkum

:wave:
Lookie what I just did. . . 







It's a little crooked, but what are you gonna do? 
It bothered me that I couldn't see this baby on my nightstand, and my GITD o rings are taking a long time . . . I'm not very patient. . . had some trits sitting around . . .


----------



## griff




----------



## griff




----------



## gopajti




----------



## torcher

Some new additions:




Big Bruiser on the way !


----------



## torcher

Too good to scratch !


----------



## torcher

It started with this little guy !


----------



## smarkum

A few shots of my latest arrivals: Please excuse the dust. . . .


----------



## torcher

Not Led but this was my first ''good" flashlight .


----------



## torcher

Old dive light . 6 volt lantern battery , not very bright , inherited from dad .


----------



## PCC

Hogokansatsukan said:


> OK. They look like incans... but wait til MilkySpit is done with them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the build quality of these for hosts.


Any update? I have an X2 and X3 that I'm working on.

Here's most of my collection...


----------



## Got Lumens?

PCC said:


> Any update? I have an X2 and X3 that I'm working on.
> 
> Here's most of my collection...


A Skilhunt X2 and X3? I have them both, you can PM for some input on them.
GL


----------



## KLowD9x

XENO E03 in Neutral White - ThruNite Neutron 2A in Warm White - Spark SL6-740NW in Neutral White

I don't have a lot of lights but the ones I do have, I really like.


----------



## kadinh

I need to get in on this later....


----------



## Got Lumens?

KLowD9x said:


> XENO E03 in Neutral White - ThruNite Neutron 2A in Warm White - Spark SL6-740NW in Neutral White
> 
> I don't have a lot of lights but the ones I do have, I really like.


I have the Spark SL-6 740NW, awsome flashlight, one of my top favorites.
I also got the SL5 190NW, a great little companion, that will run on 14500 lion!
GL


----------



## PCC

Got Lumens? said:


> A Skilhunt X2 and X3?


 
Actually, Pentagonlight X2 and X3.


----------



## Snesley Wipes

This is how I roll...


----------



## KLowD9x

Got Lumens? said:


> I have the Spark SL-6 740NW, awsome flashlight, one of my top favorites.
> I also got the SL5 190NW, a great little companion, that will run on 14500 lion!
> GL



Is there any change in brightness on the SL5 with a 14500? I use a AA NiZn in my XENO E03 because it keeps a nice low mode but it loses that on a 14500.


----------



## Got Lumens?

KLowD9x said:


> Is there any change in brightness on the SL5 with a 14500? I use a AA NiZn in my XENO E03 because it keeps a nice low mode but it loses that on a 14500.


Klow,
Yes, it does appear brighter using a 14500(AW protected 750mah) vs. Alkaline(Duracell) and Vs. the Sanyo Eneloops(which I really like too for there safety record). It does not lose any levels or pulsate on any level. It also gives a longer running Max mode, probably due to being able to supply the curent required. When the alkalines or Eneloop are not at 100%, sometimes you only get a brief Turbo mode before it reverts, that is why I upgraded to the AW14500.

To be honest I actually like the SL5 over the SL6. It remembers its mode on all batteries, and if you double tap to get turbo, then double tap again, the SL5 reverts back to its previous mode(L,M1,M2,H), where as my SL6 does not remember the mode and always diverts back to high, instead of the mode selected prior to double tapping to max. My work around has been to hold the button to cycle back to low.
If I get a chance I will take some lux readings on the SL5 and its different batteries.
GL


----------



## gopajti




----------



## cplusplus

Hers MY LIGHT BEATS ALL LIGHTS IN CPF 

COMBINED IT SHOULD PRODUCE MORE THAN 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
LUMENS












Here are my cheaper lights






I also own 2d 3d LED Mag-Lites cheap but good throwers and planning to get a Fenix LD20R5


----------



## TinyCrumb

The Ti Family


----------



## smarkum

:wave:
My Ti PD in its new case happy, secure and warm: 




:thumbsup:


----------



## nbp

Warm? You should turn it off before putting it in that holster. 

Beautiful light Shelby. :thumbsup: I bet there are some men around that are now jealous of your burgeoning collection of premium lights. oo:


----------



## precisionworks

All the McG titanium that I can afford:






Sapphire .............PD-S ..................SunDrop ........................ Haiku 6 volt High CRI

All are EDC work lights.


----------



## smarkum

precisionworks said:


> All the McG titanium that I can afford:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire .............PD-S ..................SunDrop ........................ Haiku 6 volt High CRI
> 
> All are EDC work lights.


 
Seems like all the Mcgizmo Ti you would ever need! It is beautiful!


----------



## precisionworks

> Seems like all the Mcgizmo Ti you would ever need! It is beautiful!


TYVM 

Your collection will quickly eclipse mine (perhaps it already has). You gotta show them ALL.


----------



## smarkum

precisionworks said:


> TYVM
> 
> Your collection will quickly eclipse mine (perhaps it already has). You gotta show them ALL.



My collection better NOT eclipse yours! I'm already in the dog house . . . 
I have a light tent on the way. Expect it to be here tomorrow. . . I will get some shots then and put them up . . . (I'm going to learn how to shoot pics with the big dogs!). . . McGizmo's ROCK.


----------



## precisionworks

smarkum said:


> My collection better NOT eclipse yours! I'm already in the dog house . . .
> I have a light tent on the way. Expect it to be here tomorrow. . . I will get some shots then and put them up . . . (I'm going to learn how to shoot pics with the big dogs!). . . McGizmo's ROCK.


 
the web is so visual that clear sharp photos mean everything, especially when buying or selling. Everyone has their own method for photography. I use a Canon DSLR mounted on a medium weight Bogan tripod, shooting with manual control for greatest depth of field. It can be a challenge to get good flashlight photos especially on titanium or other shiny lights. If often takes 3 or 4 tries to get the exposure correct.


----------



## wuyeah

Newly Arrived!


----------



## Morelite

It that an SS clip? All I got is a black painted clip with mine.


----------



## wuyeah

Morelite said:


> It that an SS clip? All I got is a black painted clip with mine.


 
I spend few hours by hand using sandpaper to brush them off. Inner section is using 3 credit card wrapped by sandpaper and doing left-right-left-right sanding.


----------



## cw_mi

I just love titanium ! 










Wuyeah, what light is that in your pic ?


----------



## Got Lumens?

cw_mi said:


> I just love titanium !
> Wuyeah, what light is that in your pic ?


It looks like a Sunwayman V10R
GL


----------



## Morelite

wuyeah said:


> I spend few hours by hand using sandpaper to brush them off. Inner section is using 3 credit card wrapped by sandpaper and doing left-right-left-right sanding.


 Looks great, so is it SS under the paint or just steel?


----------



## precisionworks

WOW !!!

Some of the lights are easy to ID, like the two Haiku's and the TNC, but what are the others? 

What a gorgeous collection.


----------



## SaVaGe

cratz2 said:


> Just three quick shots I threw together to show one of my guitar buddies how out of control I used to be with flashlights.
> 
> Obviously most of these are cheapies... the last shot has the only lights I ever use. And I have about 7 or 8 3D Maglites, most with various LED modules, 3 Lux 3s or various other mods. Those are all in the garage, closet and the cars so no pics.
> 
> Other than the LD01, I don't think I've bought any lights since about 2007 but I just ordered a couple more goodies yesterday, mostly more Li-Ion batteries but I also ordered a Fenix TK11 and one of Lighthound's R5 drop-in for temp use in my G2.


 what camera did u use and what kind of flash?


----------



## cw_mi

precisionworks said:


> Some of the lights are easy to ID, like the two Haiku's and the TNC, but what are the others?


 
Thanks ! You nailed the two Haiku's but no TNC. The bronze/ti 18650 and 123 lights are from Saltytri both are XM-L's , the other light with the PEU trit bezel is a Delghi head with a McGizmo XP-G le and 123 McClicky pac. That one will get upgraded to an XM-L le in the future.


----------



## beach honda

I don't have any camera other than my POS cellphone...no smartphone to be found in my house.
I have many lights but this is what came out of my pockets just now...





-cB


----------



## smarkum

:wave:

Just received my latest score: The GAVINA, first run, put together by another member!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Theres a lot of nice lights in this thread!

Heres a few of my EDC's
The LS20 now has an XM-L for flood and high CRI XP-G.
The 007T also has a neutral XM-L


----------



## precisionworks

That is a stunning light ... nice score 






That is one of the coolest mods I've ever seen to a McG LS20 - who did that for you?






My McG Haiku being swallowed by metal eating machine :laughing::nana:


----------



## smarkum




----------



## precisionworks

Much better photos 

That light is a keeper. The tube section resembles some of the McG's, but the head is unlike any other. Nice stuff.


----------



## stoli67




----------



## Morelite

Who makes this light?


----------



## beach honda

Steve Ku makes that light


----------



## Morelite

beach honda said:


> Steve Ku makes that light


 
Thanks
I found it, it is the Gavina 123


----------



## Wrecked

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stoli67

My AAA lights keep growing!


----------



## smarkum




----------



## precisionworks

Nice contrast with the midsection bead blasted & the ends polished  Now you need to add glow-in-the-dark bling:


----------



## smarkum

precisionworks said:


> Nice contrast with the midsection bead blasted & the ends polished  Now you need to add glow-in-the-dark bling:




I KNOW!! I love the trits. . . but not on my Mule . . . I have others in mind for that . . .


----------



## precisionworks

> I love the trits. . . but not on my Mule . . .


LOL :devil:

Hopefully no one from PETA is reading this, otherwise they will start a "Save the Mule" campaign.


----------



## yams

My amateur collection.  
LtR: Chrome Draco, Inova X5 UV, Inova EE-X5 Blue, Olight Tactical Special Edition I20 Infinitum, Black Diamond Storm


----------



## smarkum

I just LOVE this light!


----------



## Bass

Latest:


----------



## Napalm

Bass said:


> Latest:



:thumbsup:


----------



## flashmenow

The business end/s :naughty:


----------



## 276

WOW !


----------



## stoli67

wow indeed....


----------



## smarkum




----------



## Bass

smarkum, love your first shot.The Gavina is a beautiful looking light. The trits are the icing on the cake :thumbsup:


----------



## fisk-king

coyote said:


> *Millermods R2 25mA/1.5W - Mako - E05 - Tiny*


Nice. Very nice. 


Maybe if I ever leave the plant tonight (16hrs & running) I will be able to post a pic of mine.


----------



## fl0t

flashmenow said:


> The business end/s :naughty:


 
That is a nice multiple LED drop in collection. I would also like to see the hosts you are using. Those Cryos bezels are niiice!


----------



## smarkum




----------



## somber

smarkum said:


>


 
You sure are proud of that light.


----------



## LightNub

somber said:


> You sure are proud of that light.


 
It is a pretty gnarly light...


----------



## somber

LightNub said:


> It is a pretty gnarly light...


 
For $600 it better be. I'd hate to drop it, and that mirror polish would seem difficult to keep.


----------



## beach honda

Shelby definitely loves the Gavina. I don't blame her!


----------



## stoli67

*The Five Amigos...............*


----------



## smarkum

stoli67 said:


> *The Five Amigos...............*


 
Beautiful!!!!! :thumbsup:

And, I just love this thread you started... And the Gavina


----------



## stoli67

Your PD-S fits in well I think don't you


----------



## smarkum

, , , it fits in perfectly :thumbsup:


----------



## T45

yams said:


> My amateur collection.
> LtR: Chrome Draco, Inova X5 UV, Inova EE-X5 Blue, Olight Tactical Special Edition I20 Infinitum, Black Diamond Storm



Everybody starts somewhere. Nice Nite Ize S-Biner!


----------



## T45

smarkum said:


>


 
Rock Chalk Jayhawk!


----------



## KeyGrip

> My *amateur *collection.



I said it before and I'll say it again: the X5 is a fantastic light, and no collection is complete without one.


----------



## somber

KeyGrip said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again: the X5 is a fantastic light, and no collection is complete without one.



You can say that again, I love that light, as well.


----------



## smarkum

...GO KU! There is NO better college chant EVER. 

and no light better


----------



## smarkum




----------



## grayhighh




----------



## smarkum

grayhighh said:


>


 
Beautiful!


----------



## atbglenn




----------



## grayhighh

Thanks smarkum.

Here's another pic of my LS27 & Gavina.


----------



## AnoyingOrange

stoli67 said:


>


 I like the ORANGE. Which model is it?


----------



## fisk-king

cw_mi said:


>


 

Hey I remember that Haiku:wave:.
If you ever think about parting with it give me a holler.


----------



## smarkum




----------



## stoli67

the orange is a frankenstein model.... it was originally just an orange cerakoted one but I bought a new Ti Bezel and Ti tail cap ....

Currently it is off getting a neutral XML upgrade......

The Black one in the middle is a high CRI Clicky that is about to get many ice blue trits installed.... it is my bed side table light .... I love the 0.08 lumen low for going into the babies room..... only the V10R low seems to come close. ... even my Quarks don't get this low!


----------



## stoli67

Shelby you are too funny with that Gavina...... it has been everwhere it seems!


----------



## shado

smarkum said:


>



Your Gavina pictures are getting better and better! I really like this one :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing :twothumbs


----------



## fl0t

Here is my birthday gift 2011 from my GF, she's the best! Finally all the lights arrived, a few days delayed but worth the wait.






A few more pics:


----------



## smarkum

Beautiful collection! Quite a girlfriend! . . .

I HAD to wait ALL day yesterday holiding on to this pic. . . i NEEDED to post in my favoite thread . . . 






Okay... better now.


----------



## bmcgators98

grayhighh said:


>




Wow!


----------



## smarkum

Yes, I do have another light . . .


----------



## gopajti




----------



## stoli67

smarkum said:


> Yes, I do have another light . . .




How is that one going Shelby? Is that the one from Hiro's friend!

I was close to buying it.


----------



## smarkum

Hiro's friend had a hand in this light, but it is not the one that Hiro had. . . THis one was first! I use it now for all of the chores that I don't want my Gavina involved with - like on vacation this summer at the Garden of the Gods, in Colorado. . . I didn't want to risk hurting the finish of a Ti light, so I took my rotary. . . it was splendid! It came home very dirty from so much outdoor activity, but I washed it right up and it was good as new! And, now, after a short road trip for some trits and things, it is better than new! :devil:


----------



## Craig K

gopajti great pics of your Spark headlamp.


----------



## emu124

Craig K said:


> gopajti great pics of your Spark headlamp.



+1 :bow:

Wondering about the last pic, is this moon-mode or how you made it look like this 

Anyway, thanks for great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti

Thanks. Not moon mode, this is low mode (8lm). cam settings ISO100, F8.0, 1/640s


----------



## think2x

I've reduced my lights quite a bit lately...here's what's left.




EZ CR2w on the Magnum keys, E-01 on the Dually keys, SL Nano and Microlight red on the Outback keys





G2(L2P head) with M61LL HCRI for SHTF light, C3(stock) for bump in the night, MD2/M60 for work and fishing





H501w, SL Sidewinder Compact (reflector removed for flood), H31w





X5 red(battery vamp), Olight Ti-I10(lucky #13), 140GT +17670 tube, NT Storm, SC30w


----------



## gopajti




----------



## smarkum




----------



## stoli67

Nice Shelby!

My clicky has gone off for 6 trit slots in the battery tube and 6 in the bezel.... Can't wait till it comes back


----------



## smarkum

12 Trits total? WOW! What colors? Cannot wait to see pics of that clicky after it comes back from the treatment!


----------



## purelite

Fantastic pics Gopajti!!

How in the hell do you get the ligghts so clean? Thats outside also. I mean even the ones with the light on I dont see a spec of dust or anything? That is IMPOSSIBLE!!!


----------



## fl0t




----------



## fisk-king

Amazing photos here.

From Left to Right:

200CN Ra Clicky (old school ver.)
Muyshondt Mako 60*
Liteflux LF2XT
4Sevens MiniAA neutral XP-E
Peak El Capitan #0
Inova X-1 ver. 4 single mode
Muyshondt Nautilus upgraded by Milkyspit w/ XP-G r4 3D
McGizmo Ti Pd-S Mizer
Ra Twisty Hi-Cri
EMS Malkoff MD2 with M61 drop-in
fauxton light from countycomm
Not pictured: Modamag AlTin Draco neutral tint on keys


----------



## gopajti

Thanks purelite.



















































Olight M20X vs. SL6S-740NW







M20X vs SL6S-740NW + SL6S low, mid1, mid2, high, turbo


----------



## Jimbo147

torcher said:


> Got the TK 35 and so far I'm really happy with it , especially for the price !


You've done very well choosing the TK35! I have several other torches but IMO the TK35 is the best general purpose torch on the market with a good balance of spill and throw at a very reasonable price. Excellent value for money!Well done!


----------



## smarkum

Exploring Garden of the Gods with the Rotary . . ..


----------



## Biny

Only have few lights. so don't want to photo at the moment.


----------



## stoli67

Some of my EDC rotation..... though the Ti Clicky does not get out much!



A better shot


----------



## smarkum

:wave:Those are some BEAUTIFUL EDC's


----------



## wadamt16

Those are what I have at dorm.


----------



## smarkum




----------



## Bigmac_79

Sunwayman V20C






P-Rocket XM-L


----------



## aflashinthenight




----------



## stoli67

Some very nice pieces there !

Excellent collection


----------



## twicksisted

Wow great pics guys... I'll grab a camera and take some snaps to post here later


----------



## Tsai




----------



## gopajti




----------



## emu124




----------



## S1LVA

New lego 





S1LVA


----------



## CamoNinja

Emu give us some details on your blue light. My granddaughter said it is very pretty lol.


----------



## shado




----------



## nbp

emu124 said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/aleph1blueswirl03.jpg/



Helloooo Beautiful! 

What parts are you made from, might I ask??


----------



## emu124

Thanks guys 

It's a McGizmo Aleph 1 swirl aqua blue, with the stock Luxeon emitter driven at 750mA, two modes.
I added a Xeno smooth bezel ring which fitted surprisingly well and gives the light an even more classy look :devil:


----------



## jondotcom

QUOTE=shado;3773521]
(freaky deaky awesome pics!)


[/QUOTE]

I'm in AWE! Most artistic lights I've ever seen!


----------



## davecroft

gopajti, what camera gear do you use? Yours are some of the sharpest, most detailed pics I have seen on this forum. Do you do any modification in Photoshop?

And you've got some well centred emitters there as well. Wish my lights arrived like that!


----------



## gopajti

davecroft said:


> gopajti, what camera gear do you use? Yours are some of the sharpest, most detailed pics I have seen on this forum. Do you do any modification in Photoshop?
> 
> And you've got some well centred emitters there as well. Wish my lights arrived like that!



Camera gear: Canon PowerShot A630, afternoon sunlight , filter (direct sunlight is not good) and of course I removed all dust with Photoshop (this is much time)
My filter a simple foam packaging, look at this
http://masterfoam.hu/assets/image/termekek/Alaphab_71.jpg

(sorry my english is not too good)


----------



## mrk

I don't know why I've only just joined after lurking on and off for so long!

I received the JetBeam BC40 today and am seriously impressed. I already use the UltraFire C8 (5 mode XR-E) and SolarForce L2 (XM-L & XP-G) as well as a Q5 zoomable, a 5 mode Q5 and a 3 mode Q5 head torch. I wanted to replace the L2 as its reflector is too small to illuminate as wide as teh C8 is capable of so bought the BC40 which seems to be the best of both C8 and L2 on XM-L, super bright and lights up super far. The C8 illuminates over 180 metres base don my testing in street lit areas.

Build quality of the BC40 is unreal.

I told myself I won't need another torch but we will see how long that lasts eh 

Beam shot of BC40 (left) and C8 (right)


----------



## Triac

Tsai said:


>


Tsai,
What brand/model are the two lights in your second photo?


----------



## Triac

Duplicate post deleted.


----------



## bigjoe25ss

man you guys have some nice lights here are a few pics of my small collection


----------



## Tsai

Triac said:


> Tsai,
> What brand/model are the two lights in your second photo?


 The light above
McGizmo Aleph 2 HEADS+ 1*123 BODIES + Trim + BB Nexgen 1000mA + White Luxeon I 1W LED

The following lamps are knifenut.idv.tw 2005 Member lights


----------



## Titanium81

What is up with your V10R Ti? Did you heat treat it?


----------



## bigjoe25ss

Titanium81 said:


> What is up with your V10R Ti? Did you heat treat it?


no i anodized them using acidic electro-anodizing


----------



## smarkum

I want that blue V10R! Rock Chalk JAWHAWK! GO KU!


----------



## Triac

Tsai said:


> The light above
> McGizmo Aleph 2 HEADS+ 1*123 BODIES + Trim + BB Nexgen 1000mA + White Luxeon I 1W LED
> 
> The following lamps are knifenut.idv.tw 2005 Member lights



Thanks. Really nice photo of some timeless beauties!


----------



## smarkum




----------



## davecroft

Thanks for the info gopajti. 

I'm impressed with those pics - they look like they were taken with at least a digital SLR or even something like a Hassleblad! 

I have a Powershot S45 which i haven't used for a while (too heavy - I prefer my Sony for general use) so I am inspired to go out and take some shots of my flashlights now - using the foam filter - great idea for diffusing sunlight.


----------



## Morelite

:thumbsup:


bigjoe25ss said:


>



That looks sweet. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe25ss

Morelite said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> That looks sweet. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanks i appreciate it i am hoping to do some more next week


----------



## stoli67

smarkum said:


>






Shelby,

I am going to have to take my Gavina somewhere exotic and take a few shots..... too funny.... 

Or perhaps I will wait for my new Spy to arrive........


----------



## Waspy




----------



## gopajti




----------



## Titanium81

*gopajti
*
Those are some sweet pictures! Nice Camera!


----------



## smarkum




----------



## Kraft

The *'Hog***ker 9000'* , a work in progress. (_son of it's predecessor the 'Pig***ker 5000, which no longer lives_).


----------



## OCD

Here's a couple of pics of my HDS attending a wedding reception.


----------



## Shenanigans

Kraft said:


> The *'Hog***ker 9000'* , a work in progress. (_son of it's predecessor the 'Pig***ker 5000, which no longer lives_).



Sweet baby Jesus...what am I looking at here? Is it a gun that shoots giant flashlights instead of bullets?


----------



## Got Lumens?

Kraft said:


> The *'Hog***ker 9000'* , a work in progress. (_son of it's predecessor the 'Pig***ker 5000, which no longer lives_).


That looks awsome. Nice work.




Shenanigans said:


> Sweet baby Jesus...what am I looking at here? Is it a gun that shoots giant flashlights instead of bullets?



I know just by the picture that I'd hate to an opponent in flashlight tag


----------



## smarkum




----------



## purelite

LOL, yeah what the hell is that thing Kraft. At first I thought it says HogKiller. But now I am guessing it is some sort of pneumatic plunging device created by a plumber with too much time on his hands?


----------



## shado

Some of the lights I recently picked up with a Pumpkin :twothumbs


----------



## nbp




----------



## 2000xlt

how do you like that nova storm?


----------



## 2000xlt

i hope you dont mind i saved that picture,,,!!cool pic


----------



## gopajti




----------



## smarkum




----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Here are my first posts to a thread started by a good friend.

smarkum, your photos are inspiring!



My First Run ti LF2XT got a nice accessory from Dark Sucks :thumbsup:








Here's one of my favorite EDC lights that went to the spa a little while back for a neutral XML upgrade and got dressed up for use tonight.


----------



## stoli67

Is that the bezel that I sent you complete with trits? Nice.


Can't wait to put my Clicky up here with all 11 trits installed....


----------



## gopajti




----------



## smarkum

Nice Hiro! Way to dress up your light in the Halloween spirit!

This pic TRIED to be a great pic. . . it is only an okay pic. Not enough ambient light going on. . . didn't think to bring my Mule on the Halloween walk. Not sure I would have had room for it between the kids coats, lights, edc stuff filling my pockets, candy filling my pockets . . . etc! 

anyway, you get the idea. and, isn't the Gavina beautiful!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## Got Lumens?

Gopajti, as always, very nice photos and beam shots too :thumbsup:
GL


----------



## gopajti

Thanks GL :wave:


----------



## smarkum




----------



## bdcheung

First post  Here are the lights I currently have on me. Apologies for the crappy iPhone photo!







From left to right:
- Surefire Z2 with red filter (not LED but I put it on the desk anyway for some reason)
- Generic River Rock 2AAA
- Quark AA Tactical, R5 edition


----------



## gopajti




----------



## smarkum




----------



## smarkum




----------



## Got Lumens?

That looks so cool! Different colored trits :thumbsup:
GL


----------



## Bass

Armytek Predator:


----------



## gopajti

*MicroFire TL2* with XM-L T6 led (4xCR123A or 2x18650) and awesome build quality!


----------



## DisrupTer911

Love that holster! how well do those CR123s fit? Very snugly or you think they'll fall out when bounced around?


----------



## gopajti

Very snugly!

TL2 beamshot here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?324362-Outdoor-beamshots-picture-thread


----------



## smarkum

full moon













(they TRIED to be cool shots :duh2


----------



## rgbgum

My Titanium Lights





Ti EX10 Fatty, Sunwayman V10R Ti, Sunwayman V10RX Ti, Jetbeam TCR2























Sunwayman V10RX 





Sunwayman V10RX






Sunwayman V10RX with XML


----------



## gopajti




----------



## tanasit

My very first collections....plain Jane..






Then I started this:






And this:






Plus this:






Plus a few more???

Tanasit


----------



## Got Lumens?

Transit,
I started with this:




And then I started this:




I will need to take some new photos, as several additions are not present 
And the photos are ~6 Months Old.
GL


----------



## smarkum




----------



## WadeF

ARC-P GS




 
4sevens Ti Quark 2x123 and Ti Gatlight





 
4Sevens Ti Quark Turbo S3




Ti Gatlight


----------



## Craig K

Wow tanasit you have a lot of lights.


----------



## Rikr

Great pics WadeF.


----------



## Rikr

Tanasit 
:thumbsup: What a collection!!!! Did you make the cases? How many lights do you have?


----------



## nbp

Shelby, is that just a Mule head on a clipless BB C-Pak? Stunning! What LE do you have in there? Looks warm, Nichia 119?


----------



## AutoTech

Bass said:


> Armytek Predator:



I love the look of these armytek predators! The anodising looks amazing, such a tough looking light. I think it'll be my next 'decent' light.


----------



## smarkum

Thanks nbp. It is a BB Mule Hi Cri - you were right! Nichia in there . . . I think. There are clip holes, but I don't sport clips. Just got lucky that the clip hole side was down. I didn't even pay attn to that this time. I really love this BB Mule. I wish more lights came with BB option. 




We've got beautiful fall colors here right now. No rain for some time though, so I'm afraid the beautiful coloring will soon disappear. I love taking pics of my lights!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## nbp

smarkum said:


> Thanks nbp. It is a BB Mule Hi Cri - you were right! Nichia in there . . . I think. There are clip holes, but I don't sport clips. Just got lucky that the clip hole side was down. I didn't even pay attn to that this time. I really love this BB Mule. I wish more lights came with BB option.
> 
> We've got beautiful fall colors here right now. No rain for some time though, so I'm afraid the beautiful coloring will soon disappear. I love taking pics of my lights!



Normally I'm not into BB finish, and go for the machined look, but that really caught my eye. Beautiful light. I am thinking of going for a SunDrop for my next McGizmo, and I'm wondering if Don would be willing to put a BB clicky pak on it; I don't know if he offers a BB SD option. That would be seriously cool. :rock: I feel like I need to replace my traded Hi CRI LE, and I want to try the SD beam out.


----------



## tanasit

Rikr said:


> Tanasit
> :thumbsup: What a collection!!!! Did you make the cases? How many lights do you have?



I bought the display cases which were designed for the mug or crystal glasses. But the one with the AA Mag-Lite is the golf ball display case.
I lost count of my collections but my best guess will be over 500 pieces. A few more below:


----------



## TurboTalon




----------



## smarkum




----------



## LMTRocks




----------



## smarkum




----------



## smarkum




----------



## nbp

Had taken this shot for another thread to demonstrate the clip and ended up being a really nice pic I think.


----------



## alpg88

latest pic of my lights.


----------



## Morelite




----------



## smarkum




----------



## stoli67

A fewthat arrived this week

Peak Stainless Steel Logan Warm/High CRI
Peak Vesuvius in Brass
6V XML Haiku Head on a Gavina 18650 Tube running 2 18350 cells.


----------



## purelite

Hey AlpG88

all those lights along the bottom. Are those all custom? They all seem to have mulitple leds and combinations of reflectors/lens and 5MM leds.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## smarkum




----------



## Bass

Love the red leather backdrop!


----------



## alpg88

purelite said:


> Hey AlpG88
> 
> all those lights along the bottom. Are those all custom? They all seem to have mulitple leds and combinations of reflectors/lens and 5MM leds.


yes, all custom, with leds ranging from 5mm to xm-l, with almost everything in between


----------



## Bogie

Here are some old pics


----------



## smarkum




----------



## smarkum

Bass said:


> Love the red leather backdrop!



:thumbsup:Thank you . . . me too! Got it at an art supply store for a couple of bucks.


----------



## emu124

:devil:


----------



## AutoTech

Bass said:


> Armytek Predator:





AutoTech said:


> I love the look of these armytek predators! The anodising looks amazing, such a tough looking light. I think it'll be my next 'decent' light.



Was just looking through this thread again and noticed your predator picture I quoted saying I think it'll be my next decent light.

How strange that it was your very light I bought off the marketplace today! :wow:


----------



## Bass

Thanks - I hadn't put two and two together either! You are going to enjoy it, the Predator in CRI form is probably one of the brightest, furthest throwing CRI light there is. Very versatile, with or without all the programming capabilities.

I'm gradually scaling down my lights, just too many  Here's what I've got photographed so far; soon to be on the Market place. Guess it fits this thread perfectly


----------



## Bass

.........


----------



## mr.squatch

Reposts for posterity sake
My C Babies, some of which I miss  






The blue fam



What I can reach from bed



 Lizzy the Icepick



Randoms



supermegasquachablastinator 5000 64458


----------



## nbp

Hi squatch 

Was that lime green one the one I sold you? Electron Guru has it now right? I'd be interested in getting that one back if it ever comes available.


----------



## nbp

Fun with Ti Beads from the great Mr. Peter Atwood. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bass

Great looking beads, they look like the perfect companion. Amazing how the styling matches the design of Don's Ti Mule head and ribbed clicky pak's.


----------



## stoli67

I have been working on a couple of trit bezels that Barry at Precision Works cut for me....

This is the first.... the second is a bit less rough...

The problem was that the cuts went right through the metal as there is not much there.... therefore the trits are a little raised.... I first covered the bottom of the trit slots with Norland after taping up the outside ... then installed the trits and covered them with more Norland...

For the second bezel that was cut I have another plan.... I filled the holes with wax then scraped out most of it from the outside.... then installed the trits much deeper....I may even have to redo the first bezel as they are looking better...


----------



## precisionworks

McGizmo Ti PD-S & Chris Reeves Sebenza.

(Canon Rebel XSi & Canon 100mm macro lens, ISO200 for 1 second at f/11)


----------



## nbp

Bass said:


> Great looking beads, they look like the perfect companion. Amazing how the styling matches the design of Don's Ti Mule head and ribbed clicky pak's.



Thanks Bass! Don't they go perfectly together? I had the fluted Lanslides long before the Mule and had put them on a leather cord necklace, but I'm not much of a necklace guy, so I never wore it. I just got the giant ribbed Lanslide yesterday from Peter, and I realized that the ribbed bead matched the Haiku's head exactly and the fluted beads matched the Mule exactly so I just had to rig them up together. I think they are really classy; a fusion of two of the great creators in EDC gear. Nothing makes custom Ti flashlights look better than custom Ti beads. More Ti is always better. :devil:


----------



## guiri

Well, I've sold most of my high end lights including a Vara2000, SR91, Two Jetbeams, two TK40's and some other stuff so I don't have much to show but I thought I'd post these:













:naughty:

George


----------



## cw_mi

Had to share my Damascus Delghi Iris with XM-L emitter. Sorry for the crappy pics, when I get some decent light outdoors I will update the pictures.


----------



## beach honda

That dam Delghi is the bees kneeeeez!


----------



## nbp

For real! Is there anything that dude WON'T make a flashlight out of?


----------



## archimedes

Those two gold-plated brass Delghi's which were just released didn't look too shabby, either :devil:


----------



## stoli67

OK after three months in the TechnoCowboy Day Spa my Fanta has arrived back with the most gorgeous XML upgrade....

Now for the bling.... I added the trit bezel the Barry at Precision Works cut for me...






And in the dark







And now for something that I did not plan on but there you go.......













Because the trit slots go right through the scattered light from the lens comes out of the sides!


----------



## cw_mi

archimedes said:


> Those two gold-plated brass Delghi's which were just released didn't look too shabby, either :devil:



I think I saw one on USN.. do you have any pics or details ?


----------



## fisk-king

Very, very nice indeed. How does the trits hold up when clipped inside pocket? 



stoli67 said:


> OK after three months in the TechnoCowboy Day Spa my Fanta has arrived back with the most gorgeous XML upgrade....
> 
> Now for the bling.... I added the trit bezel the Barry at Precision Works cut for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for something that I did not plan on but there you go.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the trit slots go right through the scattered light from the lens comes out of the sides!


----------



## archimedes

archimedes said:


> Those two gold-plated brass Delghi's which were just released didn't look too shabby, either :devil:





cw_mi said:


> I think I saw one on USN.. do you have any pics or details ?



Maybe this was what was in the briefcase from _Pulp Fiction_ ... ? :huh:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-few-EN-Plated-and-Brass-24k-Gold-plated-Iris


----------



## cw_mi

archimedes said:


> Maybe this was what was in the briefcase from _Pulp Fiction_ ... ? :huh:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-few-EN-Plated-and-Brass-24k-Gold-plated-Iris



LOL, yeah it could have been.. I've been away from CPF for a while so I missed out on the brass Iris's. Oh well, maybe one will come up for sale again eventually.


----------



## stoli67

I have not had a problem with the trits on the bezel yet but it has only been 2 days...

I am going to redo the bezel on my black clicky as I have a new improved plan on how to get them set even lower...


----------



## Rokron

Here are some shots of the V10R T6 that I just got yesterday and my V10R Ti that I got about a month ago.
















​


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

Those Damascus lights are sweet! Those cuts in the bezel are bad as well, how do I get those on my new Olight Warrior?


----------



## smarkum

Have had new arrivals; here is one . . . stay tuned!


----------



## stoli67

Nice Shelby... I wonder what else you have coming


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

Here's a few.

Olight M3x






Olight SR51






ThruNite Catapult V3


----------



## nbp

Fantastic stoli! What a hot combo, Haiku and XM, awesome. Orange and Ti go together so well.


----------



## stoli67

Nbp... I have ordered a couple of those Ti beads like yours and two of the new ti bead bombs with trits so I may need a few new pics when they arrive...


Anyway here is another ..


----------



## smarkum

Just installed some trits in my TorchLab light. The trits fit right into spaces already on the head of that light! Bonus. Will try and get some pics of them glowing at night. But for now . . .


----------



## stoli67

Shelby it won't be long before you have a LF2XT!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## smarkum

A little bit of trit glow. . . need to figure out how to get pics of good trit glow. . .


----------



## gopajti




----------



## hkowboy

Although nowhere near as nice as you guys' stuff, here is my meager collection. Although they probably belong in the "old, beat-up lights" thread, lol!


----------



## Johnbeck180

Here are my lights. My collection is small but growing. From left: Fenix PD20(just received it today), Eagletac D25LC2 mini, Eagletac T20C2, Eagletac T100C2, and. Eagletac M3C4 single XML.


----------



## stoli67




----------



## africanexperience

what is the damascus light - that looks fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## stoli67

Its a LF2XT shorty Damascus..... a very rare bread!


----------



## siginu

I've got a ways to go in this crowd ... 




2011-12-09_01 by siginu, on Flickr




2011-12-09_04 by siginu, on Flickr


----------



## smarkum




----------



## Tommygun45

Just got these two guys coated. Have a 6P in green coming and a C3+A19 in orange.

Upgraded Pics..














C2


----------



## smarkum

those look GREAT!


----------



## alfa




----------



## gopajti




----------



## Swede74

I bought this 168-led light, powered by three D-cells, at a discount store. To this date, I haven't seen a mass-produced light with more diodes.

It would be cool if the little Zebralight SC51 put out more light than the big one, but it does not. The Zebralight SC600 easlily outshines it on turbo (750 lumens) though.



















Uploaded with ImageShack.us




http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/5967/168led.jpg
http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/415/168ledzlsc51.jpg
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1599/168liggande.jpg
http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/287/168staende.jpg


----------



## smarkum

most recent light . . . with wonderful Nichia HI CRI LE. . .


----------



## gopajti




----------



## stoli67

smarkum said:


> most recent light . . . with wonderful Nichia HI CRI LE. . .






Shelby this one is fantastic...... it looks bullet proof!


----------



## Mgizler

gopajti said:


>



Love this Light!!


----------



## smarkum




----------



## smarkum




----------



## Morelite

Just received yesterday.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## smarkum




----------



## smarkum




----------



## Glenn7

tanasit said:


> My very first collections....plain Jane..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I started this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus a few more???
> 
> Tanasit



WOW YOU ARE A TRUE DEDICATED FLASHAHOLIC :buddies:


----------



## smarkum




----------



## Goldy




----------



## Morelite

This Eagletac Titanium D25A arrived today.


----------



## stoli67

Two of my old favs....


and one new !


----------



## think2x

Just a quick shot of my daughters new Xeno E03 warm. I added the EX11 clip after putting the "special touch" on it for her. oo: She *love's*​ it!


----------



## smarkum

LOVE THAT SPY!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucasrubini

cratz2 said:


>



Which one is the forth, from right to left (orange push button tail)? Tks!


----------



## smarkum

Underneath the Christmas Tree . . .


----------



## Johnbeck180

Thank you Santa!!!


----------



## ffemt6263




----------



## Keyman1




----------



## Limey Johnson

except for the few lights in the cars, this is 90% of my collection. Some highlights would include the SF 6PLED modded with a Malkhoff drop-in, McClicky, and modded knurling. The Coleman Max's were found at a discount store for $10 each...just sitting in a small wicker basket. The Brinkman Legend incan in the middle has the focus mod.
The two TK's up front are from this xmas!


----------



## emu124




----------



## stoli67

Nice emu ... I have a black one but that looks amazing !


----------



## GordoJones88

smarkum said:


>



What is it?


----------



## Morelite

GordoJones88 said:


> What is it?



Mac's Tri-EDC


----------



## smarkum

Here is how my Tri EDC and I spent christmas night . . .


----------



## smarkum

I thought this photo turned out lovely. . .


----------



## stoli67




----------



## emu124

Nice Christmas decoration Smarkum :santa:

Thanks Stoli, you mean something like this ?



 



 

:devil:


----------



## smarkum

WOW! What great shots . . . and great lights. What the light is that Emu? Those are beautifully clean trit slots! Impressive.


----------



## emu124

:wave:
The black one is a FiveMega 26500 body with Cryos2 head and this ...



 

is a Surefire C2 with Ronacs Cryos head and Standoff Tailcap


----------



## burntoshine

some of my closest friends


----------



## stoli67

A few of my Christmas Lights!


----------



## guiri

Damn dude, sweet pic/lights


----------



## stoli67

I am glad that u like it...


----------



## guiri

Man, I love trits


----------



## burntoshine

me too! and stoli's lights; far out, brother! very nice!


----------



## stoli67

Compasillo had a shot with about 5 times as many trits.... Perhaps he will post it here....


----------



## houtex




----------



## emu124

:devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## nbp

That is awesome emu!!!! Did you just strip and polish the whole thing? I love the polished C2, verrrry snappy. I've never seen one like that before. And the lime green accents are perfect. Well done. :thumbsup: I would seriously consider doing something like that.


----------



## emu124

nbp said:


> That is awesome emu!!!! Did you *just* strip and polish the whole thing? I love the polished C2, verrrry snappy. I've never seen one like that before. And the lime green accents are perfect. Well done. :thumbsup: I would seriously consider doing something like that.



Thanks nbp!
Yep, just strip and polish. Although "just" ... polishing the C2 body was quite tricky with all the changeover from round to flat and some nasty corners :sweat::hairpull:
But looking at the result, it was worth the work :devil:


----------



## Rikr




----------



## Rokron

This is my take on my T20CS


----------



## smarkum




----------



## herculaneum79

Interesting, smarkum - what is it?

I've got two pics of my new Lummi Wee NS. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/partypixx/6538240243/in/photostream/lightbox/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/partypixx/6539546513/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## EPVQ30

the not so beat up ones


----------



## smarkum

Nice pics Herc! 
The one in my last photo is a Steve Ku Creation: the 40DD. . . you can find the threads about it over on the marketplace . . . It has two trits, one red and one blue. . . I've not yet figured out to get a decent photo of the trits. You did an excellent job with that!


----------



## smarkum




----------



## nbp

What the heck is that thing Shelby? :thinking:


----------



## T45

houtex said:


>



HOUTEX

where did you get those 2 beads on the green lanyard attached to the silver titanium V10R?


----------



## smarkum

nbp said:


> What the heck is that thing Shelby? :thinking:



A Steve Ku creation. The 40DD - runs on a 10180, has QTC, and 2 trits. . . I believe he will be doing more runs of this light. . . you can check it out in the Marketplace.


----------



## smarkum

Happy New Year CPF!


----------



## roadkill1109

Rokron said:


> This is my take on my T20CS



I love your light!  (Flashlight envy) hahaha


----------



## precisionworks

> I've not yet figured out to get a decent photo of the trits.


Try a camera setting of ISO 200, set the aperture at f/16 and expose for 90 seconds. 






Sometime before the 90 seconds is up flick the room lights on for one second and immediately turn them off, this lights up body details while not washing out the trits. If you always shoot at the same ISO setting and the same f/stop the only variable is time, which is easy to experiment with.


----------



## mikesantor

Thats an awesome picture Barry.


----------



## roadkill1109

Here's a recent addition to my collection. I "modded" it a bit to have better runtime.





It's a Turbo X with a AA^2 tube and dual 14500 cells. Better runtime than running it off RCR123's and CR123's.


----------



## Mark-60




----------



## smarkum

Torchlab Pocket Hi Cri
Mirage Man Fatty Custom
McGizmo BB Mule Hi Cri
Gavina Hi Cri
Mac Tri Edc Cri


----------



## jondotcom

think2x said:


> Just a quick shot of my daughters new Xeno E03 warm. I added the EX11 clip after putting the "special touch" on it for her. oo: She *love's*​ it!



*A W E S O M E !!!!* I bought the ex11 clip to do the same but ended up getting an ex11 before I got the nerve to drill/tap my xeno!


----------



## think2x

Drilling and tapping gets to be easy on aluminum lights..........titanium lights on the other hand is like :hairpull: sometimes!


----------



## houtex

Flame anodized


----------



## smarkum

Nice Houtex :thumbsup: . . . did you do that yourself? You should do that clip too! Very nice.


----------



## smarkum




----------



## houtex

Yep. Did it with my wife's creme brulee torch. 

I think the clip is Stainless steel.


----------



## Barbarian

Those photos of your 5 lights look great Shelby. Very nice collection.

All high CRI as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## stoli67




----------



## precisionworks

Walter Brend design manufactured by Cutters Knife & Tool, titanium frame liner lock and 154CM blade ... & a Ti PD-S  The PD-S is about four years old & carried every working day while the CKT Brend knife is a Christmas gift.


----------



## Lite_me

My cohort of Zebras.


----------



## herculaneum79

My new Niteye EYE-30 *happy*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vogelbetrachter/6634116231/in/photostream


----------



## stoli67




----------



## smarkum

WOW!!!!!! GREAT PIC! Thanks for the eye candy :thumbsup:
Those are beautiful!


----------



## maxrep12

emu124 said:


> :wave:
> The black one is a FiveMega 26500 body with Cryos2 head and this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a Surefire C2 with Ronacs Cryos head and Standoff Tailcap



Let me just say, this light has got to be one of the best looking lights I have seen to date. I guess one could also build a similar light with a solarforce L2T body?


----------



## roadkill1109

Arrived today from a HK vendor through Ebay:





Now my EDC family is growing along with my Thrower family!  Popped in a 14500 right away! Kills the Quark AA w/14500!

I'm just a bit hesitant to EDC this, coz I dont want the V10A to get scratched!


----------



## roadkill1109

Here it is again with the other lights I EDC, from top to bottom, the Lumintop L1C (my tiny thrower light), the venerable Quark AA w/14500, and my latest, the Sunwayman V10A w/14500. The Lumintop L1C even with just a little over 200 lumens will out-throw the V10A as this was designed with a much deeper reflector and an XPG R5 LED. The Quark AA with its OP reflector as well as the V10A's were made to be more of area light with more functional flood beam pattern for close up use. 

I love the metal control ring of the V10A! Most lights should be like this!

If I had to nitpick, initial observations, I dont like the fact that you screw on the head in just a few turns, in my book, this would leave room for moisture/water to eventually seep in. Also, the boot has some scratched ano most likely due to the assembly of the light. If this was a commemorative/limited edition, i would be pissed right now!

Anyways, overall, I love the new V10A, with its ability to take regular AA's in case of emergencies. 

Its always good to EDC lights of different cell types, you never know when emergencies can arise!

Road out!


----------



## smarkum

Gavina, Mac Tri, TorchLab pocket, McGizmo Mule, Mirage Man Custom Fattie


----------



## stoli67

What's the red under your other shot Shelby.... Crocodile?


----------



## smarkum

The red is just a fancy piece of paper I got from an art supply company. Got a green piece too. . . I like to mix it up!


----------



## Tommygun45

Just got these back from Bugsy and realized I think I like them mixed up rather than all the same. +1 for Surefire lego-ability!


----------



## smarkum




----------



## ledlumi01

>8000 Lumens all

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=700F59A12D2E3CE5&id=700F59A12D2E3CE5!190&sc=photos


https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=700F59A12D2E3CE5&id=700F59A12D2E3CE5!192


----------



## Got Lumens?

ledlumi01 said:


> >8000 Lumens all


LedLumi,
:welcome:
Can't see your https:/ pictures?
GL


----------



## ledlumi01

Hello and thanks for the hint.

have the URL enrolled.

thanks for the welcome greetings


----------



## Got Lumens?

ledlumi01 said:


> Hello and thanks for the hint.
> 
> have the URL enrolled.
> 
> thanks for the welcome greetings


Hi Ledlumi,
You have some cool looking lights.
What model Lupine's are those? They look like XM-Ls
Thanks
GL


----------



## tobrien

roadkill1109 said:


> Here's a recent addition to my collection. I "modded" it a bit to have better runtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Turbo X with a AA^2 tube and dual 14500 cells. Better runtime than running it off RCR123's and CR123's.


i've been wondering for forever if you could run a 4sevens "X" AA2 on 2x 14500s! thanks!


----------



## precisionworks

My C2 that stays in the nightstand. Drop-in is the 1000 bulb lumen XM-L from _vinhnguyen54_, one of the coolest drop-ins available today IMO. Good spill, fantastic throw. Photo below is straight from the camera:


----------



## ledlumi01

Got Lumens? said:


> Hi Ledlumi,
> You have some cool looking lights.
> What model Lupine's are those? They look like XM-Ls
> Thanks
> GL



Hello got lumens?

The Modell is Lupine TL1200 , Led is SST90


http://www.lupine.de/web/en/products/flashlights/tesla/1200set/


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

Not sure my modest collection is really up to par to post in here, but here it is anyway:


----------



## Inferno

The Quark is now my gf's EDC, replaced the old 1 watt Luxeon Fenix L1P (!) I gave her. The Thrunite is my "work" light and the XENO is my off-duty carry. I love the sub-lumen firefly mode the Thrunite & Quark have, why don't more manufacturers have this?! It's the only thing keeping me from loving my XENO!


----------



## Got Lumens?

tobrien said:


> i've been wondering for forever if you could run a 4sevens "X" AA2 on 2x 14500s! thanks!


No you should not run the AA2 "X" on two 14500s 
18650 tube OK. LV head max voltage 4.2V
Thats the HV Turbo X, which is OK.

And I think a AA-2 tube used with the Turbo "X" makes it a better and easier to use vs the 123-2 it comes with, 18650 ain't that bad either for size. I got a shorter runtime with my older 18650s vs 2 New 14500s. 



ledlumi01 said:


> Hello got lumens?
> 
> The Modell is Lupine TL1200 , Led is SST90
> 
> 
> http://www.lupine.de/web/en/products/flashlights/tesla/1200set/



Thanks LedLumi.

GL


----------



## precisionworks

> 18650 ain't that bad either for size, but has shorter runtime vs 2 14500s.



Please go into more detail on that ... 1x18650 produces 4v @ 3000 mAh = 12 watts for one hour. 

2x14500 produces 8v @ 900 mAh = 7.2 watts for one hour. It looks like the 18650 would have nearly twice the runtime of the 14500's.


----------



## Bussy Hackett

stoli67 said:


> I always liked these threads.... so post crash I thought about a new one
> 
> Here are a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FM body collection... just a few of the ones I have at present! (must stop buying them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on theft has an aspheric lens kit....
> The second one has a Van Quad
> The third a moddo triple
> The stubby one is a 32650 host with a D36 XML NB drop in
> The last one has a NB 3.1 amp XML drop in.


----------



## Swede74

Cheap plastic, but somewhat unusual design. Runs off 3 AAA batteries.
Switch cycle: OFF-FRONT-OFF-SIDE-OFF-FRONT...∞
Dimensions: Length - 230 mm, bezel diameter 43 mm tapering to 28mm at the tailcap.


----------



## smarkum

Very Cool Swede! I like the design :thumbsup:


----------



## Swede74

smarkum said:


> Very Cool Swede! I like the design :thumbsup:



Thanks Smarkum.

I finally found a key for my lightring


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

New addition:














Also some Terralux upgrades to my Mini MagLite:


----------



## shortstack




----------



## smarkum




----------



## shahzh

My latest....




[/IMG]


----------



## smarkum




----------



## emu124




----------



## Swede74




----------



## Rokron

Here's a couple of my favorites.


----------



## Glock 22

Rokron said:


> Here's a couple of my favorites.


I've been thinking of purchasing one of these lights, are they worth the money? The one that has got my eye is the M10R 1.


----------



## precisionworks

> I've been thinking of purchasing one of these lights, are they worth the money?


They can be found on eBay for about $130 but would still sell like crazy for $199, maybe more. The V10R Ti has a huge following for a light that is fairly new to the market. IMO they are well worth the money & I bought one yesterday


----------



## Glock 22

precisionworks said:


> They can be found on eBay for about $130 but would still sell like crazy for $199, maybe more. The V10R Ti has a huge following for a light that is fairly new to the market. IMO they are well worth the money & I bought one yesterday


Thanks Looks like I'll be picking one up soon:thumbsup:.


----------



## Rokron

GLOCK 22 said:


> I've been thinking of purchasing one of these lights, are they worth the money? The one that has got my eye is the M10R 1.



Yes, I think they're well worth it. The M10R is a sweet light as well but check out the M11R due to come out soon.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?255230-Amateur-photo-addicts/page3


----------



## Glock 22

Rokron said:


> Yes, I think they're well worth it. The M10R is a sweet light as well but check out the M11R due to come out soon.
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?255230-Amateur-photo-addicts/page3


O.K. I'll check it out. I may want to go that route. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## smarkum

Rokron said:


> Here's a couple of my favorites.



What an excellent photo! I thought for a second that the black was the reflection of the Ti. Don't know if you did that on purpose or not, but cool effect!


----------



## Glock 22

Here's some pics of my lights, check out the mod I had done to the E2DL.


----------



## Got Lumens?

GLOCK 22 said:


> Here's some pics of my lights, check out the mod I had done to the E2DL.



Thanks Glock22, Good job!
GL


----------



## Rokron

smarkum said:


> What an excellent photo! I thought for a second that the black was the reflection of the Ti. Don't know if you did that on purpose or not, but cool effect!


Thanks smarkum. No that wasn't the plan but I really enjoy doing something different photography wise.


----------



## Glock 22

Got Lumens? said:


> Thanks Glock22, Good job!
> GL


Your welcome.


----------



## kyhunter1

Nice collection so far Glock22, your flashlight insanity has just begun.


----------



## mishu.daniel

And here it goes ...


----------



## smarkum

Gavina, BB TRI EDC, TorchLab Pocket






McGizmo Mule. . . beautiful


----------



## tpcollins

Rikr said:


>




You gotta be kidding . . .


----------



## shipwreck

My lights:











01. Maglight 3D Cell model
02. Maglight 3D Cell with LED Fushion 36 module in head
03. Solarforce L2 - Sand Colored
04. Solarforce L2 - Gun Metal Colored
05. Solarforce L2P - S/N A1641
06. Solarforce L2P - S/N A2017
07. Solarforce L2X
08. Solarforce L2 with Stainless "Attack Bezel"
09. Eagletac T20C2 MK II with XM-L T6 HO Module
10. Eagletac P20C2 MK II with XM-L HO CW T6 module
11. Eagletac M2XC4
12. Fenix TK70
13. Solarforce L2m
14. Solarforce L2m
15. C30 Throw-to-Flood AAA
16. C30 Throw-to-Flood AAA
17. Inova XO3
18. Inova XO
19. Coleman MAX AAA (adjusts from Flood to Throw)
20. Lumapower Trust Model 2
21. Eagletac D25C Ti Mini Titanium XM-L U2
22. Eagletac T100C2 MK II
23. Streamlight TRL1 160 Lumens with Strobe
24. Streamlight TRL1 160 Lumens with Strobe
25. Eagletac T20C2 MK II XM-L T6 Module (mounted with Leupold scope rings)


----------



## smarkum




----------



## shipwreck

JUST my Eagletacs (my favorite brand of light):


- T100C2 MK II


- T20C2 Mk II


- P20C2 MK II


- D25C Ti Mini Titanium


- M2XC4


- T20C2 MK II mounted on the carbine


----------



## Got Lumens?

smarkum said:


>


Smarkum, 
Love those Tritium beads :thumbsup:
GL


----------



## smarkum

Thanks GL - they are Toby's beads. Still available I believe. 

My girls helped today with some layouts. . . lovely don't you think?


----------



## Got Lumens?

smarkum said:


> Thanks GL - they are Toby's beads. Still available I believe.
> My girls helped today with some layouts. . . lovely don't you think?
> 
> 
> .


Yes, I like the cat & frog picture :thumbsup: Good job Girls.
GL


----------



## emu124

:wave:


----------



## think2x

Not a great picture but these are my lights (excluding keychain and glove box)


----------



## Rokron

Here's a shot of my serious led lights. When funds allow, there will be more.


----------



## smarkum

Nice collection Rokron. . . what are those lights sitting on? 

Think 2X - I love that picture! I love to see the lights in real world action! Or at least where they land!


----------



## Rokron

smarkum said:


> Nice collection Rokron. . . what are those lights sitting on?
> 
> Think 2X - I love that picture! I love to see the lights in real world action! Or at least where they land!


The lights are sitting on some fluorescent acrylic samples that I got to play with. I was thinking of getting some bigger pieces to use in some of my shots but I haven't quit got down the technique of capturing the vibrant fluorecsent colors yet. These seam to be washed out a bit. It's a work in progress.


----------



## shortstack

Here are my eagletacs :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokron

I finally got all of my light together for a group shot. They're all led's, The Mag was an incan but was upgraded to the TerraLux MiniStar5.


----------



## nbp

Two EDC champions, resting peacefully after a hard day's work.


----------



## Monocrom

It is kinda sweet that they're cuddling with each other.


----------



## smarkum

Monocrom said:


> It is kinda sweet that they're cuddling with each other.


----------



## greatscoot

To Stoli67

I am putting together a similar light to your FM18350 body and was wondering what kind of performance are you getting from the "Quad"


----------



## jamie.91

I like this thread


----------



## nbp

Monocrom said:


> It is kinda sweet that they're cuddling with each other.





smarkum said:


>



You guys are funny. They are not "cute" or "sweet". The Haiku and Clicky are lean, mean darkness destroying EDC machines! :nana:


----------



## Got Lumens?

Monocrom said:


> It is kinda sweet that they're cuddling with each other.





smarkum said:


>





nbp said:


> You guys are funny. They are not "cute" or "sweet". The Haiku and Clicky are lean, mean darkness destroying EDC machines! :nana:



I can only envision what that couples off spring would look like . . . 
I dare not to look, I might go blind


----------



## stoli67

greatscoot said:


> To Stoli67
> 
> I am putting together a similar light to your FM18350 body and was wondering what kind of performance are you getting from the "Quad"






Not sure which one you mean.... I have a Ti mac 18350 .... Is that the one you mean?

The FM with the vanIsleDSM quad is a 26650 host and it is my best outside light ... That and the mac 3300L


----------



## stoli67

nbp said:


> Two EDC champions, resting peacefully after a hard day's work.





Nbp my blue paracord is on the way..... Very nice!


----------



## Monocrom

Got Lumens? said:


> I can only envision what that couples off spring would look like . . .
> I dare not to look, I might go blind



Their children would be awesome!!

(And adorable.)


----------



## TyJo

stoli67 said:


> Nbp my blue paracord is on the way..... Very nice!


That does look awesome. I have never been a fan of paracord/lanyards on my lights but that setup looks very good.


----------



## nbp

Got Lumens? said:


> I can only envision what that couples off spring would look like . . .
> I dare not to look, I might go blind





Monocrom said:


> Their children would be awesome!!
> 
> (And adorable.)



Clicky guts in a Haiku body? Those would be some awesome little torchlets. 



stoli67 said:


> Nbp my blue paracord is on the way..... Very nice!





TyJo said:


> That does look awesome. I have never been a fan of paracord/lanyards on my lights but that setup looks very good.



Thanks guys.  I have some other colors I can experiment with and try to post too, just for fun. The dark orange looked very good, and the blue is excellent. I'll have to see what else I have.


----------



## theix

My custom heat anodized EagleTac D25C Ti and D25A Ti.





More photos here --> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ium-D-Series&p=3850545&viewfull=1#post3850545


----------



## Johnbeck180

theix said:


> My custom heat anodized EagleTac D25C Ti and D25A Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos here --> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ium-D-Series&p=3850545&viewfull=1#post3850545



How is this done?


----------



## smarkum

McGizmo BB Mule HI CRI
Torch Lab Pocket Hi CRI


----------



## atu

Bass said:


> Armytek Predator:



How do you like your Predator? I am about to pull the trigger


----------



## T45

nbp said:


> You guys are funny. They are not "cute" or "sweet". The Haiku and Clicky are lean, mean darkness destroying EDC machines! :nana:



YEAH! What he said!:lolsign:


----------



## smarkum

An LS20 stopped by for a visit on the way to the spa . . . had a little time with some new friends today!


----------



## dieselducy

Quark Mini CR2 by Diesel Ducy, on Flickr

My newest light and i love it. It is High CRI. I love it so much, im probably gonna buy another one. I don't think ill EVER use another cool white again after buying this!


----------



## grayhighh

This light looks so cute !


dieselducy said:


> Quark Mini CR2 by Diesel Ducy, on Flickr
> 
> My newest light and i love it. It is High CRI. I love it so much, im probably gonna buy another one. I don't think ill EVER use another cool white again after buying this!


----------



## murph111

(taken from android phone-dell streak)
Some how I ended up here while looking for some replacement AAA battery's:thinking: 
Several days later and endless hours here at CPF. I dropped 200 bucks on a new Fenix TK21 U2, 2 Redilast 18650 31000mHa batteries, and a Pila IBC Charger.
Also ordered a bike mount. Though I'm not sure why yet. Guess I'll try it out on the mountain bike,lol. It will be interesting to see if it will mount on my motorcycle as some type of utility device for other things (Is the thought in the back of my mind as well  
Also ordered a couple of TA21 pocket clips. I think they will adapt to the light. If anyone could confirm or refute this, feel free to reply. I'll find out in about a week either way.


Anyways about the pic:
Led Lenser (Coast) focus twist head, 60 Lumens, gold contacts, 3 AAA. But switch on/off. Half press for moment light. 
To the best of my memory it's about 3+ years old it this point. 
Bought it at Lowe's for about 50 bucks. I think it was wrapped in "Coast" packaging. Though, it is not printed on the flashlight itself. It has taken a beating and still works great. Just ordered new rechargeable batteries for it  Not before sinking 200 bucks into my new toy :sick2:


----------



## Lite_me

^^Welcome to CPF murph. :wave:

If you've enjoyed your Coast for this long, you may enjoy reading this old post on it. I still have mine too!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...COAST-Focusing-LED-Lenser..-w-pics&highlight=


----------



## kwk1




----------



## Got Lumens?

A few 4 Sevens





GL


----------



## smarkum

NICE GL! I bet you LOVE city wide blackouts. . . 







:naughty:


----------



## gopajti




----------



## smarkum

Mirage Man Fatty, Mac Tri BB, Gavina, McGizmo Mule BB, Torch Lab Pocket 
All Hi CRI!


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

tpcollins said:


> You gotta be kidding . . .



Rick has probably aded 15 more since that photo was taken.


----------



## AZPops

... Man y'all got some serious lights! ... :kewlpics: ... Is all I gotta say!


----------



## klhk

I am new comer here and I only got one flash light.

Rofis JR20


----------



## Maxspam

This is the first proper light I've had since I lost my TA-30 Pretty happy with it except for the mushy button and the fact that it seems to not regulate batteries as it should delivering full brightness until the cell is exhausted. (dims towards the end of cells)


----------



## red_hackle




----------



## smarkum

Here's a few photos of my new light holster for my Mirage Man Fatty!!!!! and a little something else from AOTH :naughty: . . . PERFECT. Now just waiting for the return of the Fatty from the Spa to fit in the new holster! Enjoy. . . :thumbsup:


----------



## teak

Not as many of most, but enough to get me where I need to be...


----------



## Got Lumens?

klhk said:


> I am new comer here and I only got one flash light.
> Rofis JR20





Maxspam said:


> This is the first proper light I've had since I lost my TA-30 Pretty happy with it except for the mushy button and the fact that it seems to not regulate batteries as it should delivering full brightness until the cell is exhausted. (dims towards the end of cells)


:welcome:


----------



## stoli67

Nice shelby.....

I wonder if I can get a crocodile holster for a 007!


----------



## shado

stoli67 said:


> Nice shelby.....
> 
> I wonder if I can get a crocodile holster for a 007!



Matt is the man!


----------



## stoli67

Nice..... that is what I am after.....


----------



## gopajti




----------



## smarkum

:wave:

indoor playtime today . . .


----------



## Got Lumens?

smarkum said:


> :wave:
> indoor playtime today . . .


Smarkum
I'm envisioning your kids getting you some fantastic Mothers day gifts in the future

Edit: force of habit appologies


----------



## shado

Got Lumens? said:


> Smarkum
> I'm envisioning your kids getting you some fantastic fathers day gifts in the future



You mean Mothers Day


----------



## Got Lumens?

shado said:


> You mean Mothers Day


:thumbsup:


----------



## smarkum

:thumbsup: 
Oh yes, Mothers Day. I'm trying to hint around that a headlamp would be a nice thing to have . . . you know, for those evening games in the dark yard. . . 

This one is about the leave and head to the spa and then on to its owner. . . I will miss it.


----------



## smarkum




----------



## 4tified

Pictured:

Energizer aluminum LED (forgot what model), INOVA X2, Rayovac el-cheapo incandescent, and my favorite, the Fenix L20.


----------



## smarkum




----------



## Got Lumens?

smarkum said:


>


Smarkum,
Is that a toxic green goat


----------



## Samy

This is what i've purchased in the last 10 or so months since i discovered this forum. I have purchased more than seen here but they have been gifted:








cheers


----------



## smarkum




----------



## emu124

Great photos!:thumbsup:
The holster fits perfectly with the Damaskus Tri.
I can not wait until mine arrives.


----------



## nbp

The Da Mac is absolutely stunning Shelby! Typically those don't catch my eye like say, McGs do, but that is completely and utterly over the top sexy! 

How many of those were made, if you happen to recall?


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS




----------



## 380long

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS, That is an awsome picture and collection you have! What are some of your favorite lights you own?


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

Thank you. 

My personal favorites: Fenix TK41, Sunwayman V60C, Sunwayman T40CS, Olight SR51, ThruNite Catapult V3, Olight M3X, Crelant 7G5 and Jetbeam BC40.

Oh and I can't leave out the Dereelight, but it's not in the picture. I sent it back because it was nicked up for an exchange.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

I'll add probably my favorite thrower XM-L light would be the Sunwayman T40CS. If I had to pick just 1 light as my personal favorite, I would have to go with the Fenix TK41.


----------



## DisrupTer911




----------



## mralc

Samy said:


> This is what i've purchased in the last 10 or so months since i discovered this forum. I have purchased more than seen here but they have been gifted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers



What the second one from the left next to the maglite?? cheers al


----------



## emu124

My V10R Ti family :devil:


----------



## 380long

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS...I need your opinion! I just ordered a Sunwayman T40CS today but I also have a backorder on a Jetbeam BC40 that I was going to cancel tomorrow. How do these 2 lights compare? I know they are both throwers but I am also looking for some usable spill/flood from one of these 2 lights?

You questions are OT relative to this photo thread. Handle questions with a PM. 

Bill


----------



## Got Lumens?

emu124 said:


> My V10R Ti family :devil:


Emu,
Great Lights :twothumbs
I noticed the V10s are numbered, were those factory limited editions?
GL


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

The Sunwayman T40CS is what I call real thrower. And it has some very good useable spill. The Jetbeam BC40 won't compare to the T40CS for throw. And from what I can tell the BC40 won't beat it for spill.


----------



## powernoodle

Just the tip of the iceberg:


----------



## emu124

Got Lumens? said:


> Emu,
> Great Lights :twothumbs
> I noticed the V10s are numbered, were those factory limited editions?
> GL



Yep, that was a limited edition, 99 black and 89 in gold.


----------



## smarkum




----------



## Got Lumens?

smarkum said:


>


Auugh, You are evil, I am salivating all over my keyboard, it just so evil :devil: Nice lights:thumbsup:


----------



## DisrupTer911

emu124 said:


> My V10R Ti family :devil:



Where did you get the tritium tail switch?

And will they work on an M10A or M10R?


----------



## JMP

DisrupTer911 said:


> Where did you get the tritium tailcaps?



Talk about being late to the party. lol. Look up KuKu427 in the marketplace and you should have your answer.


----------



## DisrupTer911

sorry, don't follow the custom work all that much....


----------



## AZPops

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


>




I think you need a few more, since I see they're a few empty spaces to fill! .... LOL


----------



## AZPops

smarkum said:


>




That Damaskus is pure sweetness! That light's "Bad A$$" Awesome!


----------



## Samy

mralc said:


> What the second one from the left next to the maglite?? cheers al



That's my awesome Fenix TK41


Cheers


----------



## AZPops

Due to y'all's help and from my experimenting, here's my present tools (few being used and a few not);








L-R: Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L, Prometheus Dark Sucks, DEFT-edc LR, EagleTac T20C2, JetBeam BC25, THruNite TN11, Olight M3X

L-R: HDS 170T n' Rotary, (just because I love the desing) Mr. Bulk VIP, Illuminati, Olight i2 and V10R


----------



## precisionworks

All I can say is OMG :devil:


----------



## kwalker

How's that energizer headlamp? I bought one on sale but haven't opened the package.


----------



## smarkum

Out geocaching yesterday . . .


----------



## nbp

Heavily customized C2. I'd really like to build another crazy one like this soon with a different color and MORE lumens. This is a red-orange 'koted C2, NB SST 50 drop-in, SS bezel ring, McClicky, Moddoo clip, running on 17670.


----------



## MDJAK

I've only been into this for a short time. This is what I've got so far. The Intimidator arrived today.  Charging it up now.


----------



## JacobGreen

Does these look cool?


----------



## Got Lumens?

JacobGreen said:


> Does these look cool?


Hey Jacob, It would be cool if you post a link to a full size picture, my eyes aren't what they used to be:candle:


----------



## AZPops

Deleted Post! Sorry!


----------



## Lux-RC

check my new custom (two barrels, 1400 lumens each! :devil












not for sale of course


----------



## kj2

@*Lux-RC*

That are some weird looking lights


----------



## Swedpat

*Surefire E models:*







*2AA lights. From left: *
4Sevens Mini 2AA, Budget/Ministar1, Solarforce L2r/Malkoff M31LL, Solarforce L2r/Malkoff M31W, Fenix TK20, Surefire E2L AA:






*Surefire hosts with Malkoff dropins. From left: *
6P/M60LF, Z2 Nitrolon/M61LL, Z2/M61WL, C2/M61W, G3 Nitrolon/M61WLL, 9P/M91W:






*Maglite 2AAs with other lights:*






*My 2D collection:*


----------



## Glenn7

whether you like the look or not (which is very subjective) they are a technological marvel IMO and has become my favorite light, they just do everything better than most lights, from regulation to heat management to output to 100 meter waterproof and you can update the leds and driver anytime yourself.


kj2 said:


> @*Lux-RC*
> 
> That are some weird looking lights


----------



## Swedpat

Lux-RC said:


> check my new custom (two barrels, 1400 lumens each! :devil
> 
> not for sale of course



At first I thought it was a weird looking compact binocular!


----------



## Lux-RC

Swedpat said:


> At first I thought it was a weird looking compact binocular!



LOL! potentially very dangerous analogy. Dot even try to look though it when it's on. 



on the other hand I like this analogy more than what some guys were saying when I showed em a single-barrel verson  
(in fact this two-barrel is just two individual flashlights linked togther with a special "clip")


----------



## 380long

Lux-Rc, great looking light!!! Where can you purchase one of those at?


----------



## Lux-RC

380long said:


> Lux-Rc, great looking light!!! Where can you purchase one of those at?


 Thanks. This is not a commercial product. It's rather a prototype.


----------



## Irishspyder22

http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j338/irishspyder22/IMAG0095.jpg



Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## wadamt16

stoli67 said:


> A few of my Christmas Lights!



Where can I find the 2nd from right?


----------



## stoli67

a Gavina from Steve Ku..... you may find one on the market but they are out of production!

I believe there may be a G2 in the works!


----------



## SaturnNyne

*Powernoodle*: Can you tell me what the original intended use of that black cap is? I've been looking for something like that for a while. Some kind of chair and table leg cap I'm guessing?


powernoodle said:


>


----------



## wadamt16

Man, I tried go to kuku427's profile in cpf marketplace but I needed to register for this. I just signed up for this and I still cannot view his profile because I haven't post more than 3 posts.


----------



## nbp

wadamt16 said:


> Man, I tried go to kuku427's profile in cpf marketplace but I needed to register for this. I just signed up for this and I still cannot view his profile because I haven't post more than 3 posts.



Time to buy some stuff. :devil:


----------



## smarkum

This was taken with a setting on the camera called "DYNAMIC" and yes it is. . . .


----------



## Johnbeck180

Recently added these two great lights to my growing collection. 





Left: HDS120 GDP bought used on MP, Right: HDS170 GDP bought new.


----------



## jonnyfgroove




----------



## Rokron

With the start of the machining of Velenodesigns (kuku427) V10R Ti mods I decided it was time to experiment with the disassembly of my V10R T6 aluminum light. After failing at a few different ways of disassembly I found a good way from okwchin on Budget Light Forum and CPM. This is a shot of my disassembled V10R T6. Since I have it apart I think I do a mod of my own, Duracoating.
When the Ti tritium cooling fin mod is in my hands I’ll disassemble my Ti for the mod.


----------



## chris975d

Just for fun, I had my new high CRI Haiku splash anodized by SwissBianco. The blue/deep purple splash finish, combined with the diamond etched clip, definitely gives a very unique appearance.


----------



## Got Lumens?

chris975d said:


> Just for fun, I had my new high CRI Haiku splash anodized by SwissBianco. The blue/deep purple splash finish, combined with the diamond etched clip, definitely gives a very unique appearance.


Chris,
I talked with SwissBianco Today. Your's was the first customers Light he Splashed! 
It truely is a beautiful collectors item :devil:
GL


----------



## chris975d

Got Lumens? said:


> Chris,
> I talked with SwissBianco Today. Your's was the first customers Light he Splashed!
> It truely is a beautiful collectors item :devil:
> GL



Thanks. Yeah, he's amazing with what he can do. And all this time, he's been right here in GA, 35 minutes from me. And I thought he was in Switzerland! I've got a high CRI mule McGizmo en route to me that's going straight to SWissBianco as soon as I get it. Gonna turn him completely loose on that one to see what he can really do.


----------



## jonnyfgroove

1st attempt at ano removal.


----------



## Tommygun45

Got a couple of new cheap macro lenses for my camera today. Also found a new spot in my closet that has a light in it and acts like a little photo booth. Mine as well take some pictures of a few of my lights!


















https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-wo83TpLg_CM/Tz3zf5R0N3I/AAAAAAAAJEs/3A9AtPqTjz0/s912/DSC01033.JPG






https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-_n2QOkM14jA/Tz3zjFm2KeI/AAAAAAAAJE0/FTbUXEObTwQ/s912/DSC01035.JPG






https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-eTTwTJpU9s4/Tz3zlFPEEgI/AAAAAAAAJE8/zsf9WWVO0dY/s912/DSC01042.JPG

















https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-hQ1b8pffvOA/Tz3zpAFxvkI/AAAAAAAAJFQ/lziKaP4WRSQ/s912/DSC01050.JPG






Don't Mind the P60 in that nice C2. Her L3N is coming shortly. Maybe Ill get a few more pics up when I get my 6P back from my friend. She is green and has an M60.


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## stoli67

It has taken a long time to get the bezel trits as I wanted them but finally with Barry at Precision Works' help here is one..... two more on the way....... one with crange trits for the orange clicky and one with either blue on green for the Ti Clicky


----------



## Got Lumens?

Nice Lights Stoli.
I too hope to have a project with trits to post soon...
GL


----------



## mcstew

a few of my lights...


----------



## stoli67




----------



## guardpost3

That is a sweet setup, I have always wanted a trit bezel for my clicky, you should post that pic in the HDS collection thread.

Here's a couple that showed up yesterday.


----------



## precisionworks

> always wanted a trit bezel for my clicky, you should post that pic in the HDS collection thread.


+1

Yours is the only one I know of.


----------



## Burntrice

My McGizmo High CRI Mule turned up today!


----------



## T45

Mcstew's photos inspired me to take a few photos myself





















Oh. If anyone has an Icon Rogue lanyard they no longer want, do let me know, willing to trade or buy.


----------



## Beamhead

After spending years here looking for tiny bright lights I have lately become a go big or go home guy, yes these are big to me.


----------



## Rikr

Here's all my lights in my new Curio cabinet.


----------



## Tommygun45

stoli67 said:


>





Stoli. Ok. I know this is your thread but seriously? 

I am so envious of the lights on this thread that I actually go out and spend ~700 bucks on a camera. (Sony Nex 5n) I know nothing about cameras. I then buy a macro lens kit. It was cheap, granted. Then, after I've had tons of lights, but only have a few remaining, I decide to take pictures of them. I am proud, and kind of figure out the macro lens thing... Then I post. Within a day you post a picture of an HDS loaded with trits. I would fight Rocky for my Rotary to look like that poop. That thing is incredible. Got to go and show me up. Man. You have one hell of a collection. Keep up the good work for.. For inspirational purposes at least!


----------



## precisionworks

Tommygun45 your post cracked me up :nana: Hard to keep pace with stoli67.

Here's my modest contribution. SWM V10R Ti, McGizmo Ti pocket clip (casehardened), half the grooves turned down on the battery tube.


----------



## stoli67

Sorry guys... I am proud of this one.... It has been a work in progress for months.... I broke half a dozen trits putting them in and taking them out when I was not happy with them... They were initially set above the bezel surface ...

It has taken some work to reset them deeper.... Including buying a diamond dremel bit to cut into the reflector.... And several bezels....

Currently I have two more bezels with reflectors orings and lenses at precision works.... Barry is going to intentionally cut too deep... Right though the bezel and just into the reflector...

The centering ring and lens and orings need to be removed prior to milling.

Then the centering ring gets cut into pieces and glued into the bezel between the trit slots!

Then lens, orings and reflector go back in..... Carefully lining up the cuts in the bezel and reflector...


----------



## precisionworks

> Sorry guys... I am proud of this one.... It has been a work in progress for months.... I broke half a dozen trits putting them in and taking them out when I was not happy with them... They were initially set above the bezel surface ...
> 
> It has taken some work to reset them deeper.... Including buying a diamond dremel bit to cut into the reflector.... And several bezels....


This is an understatement. I worked on this project months ago and concluded that setting the trits flush was impossible. Stoli refused to accept that it could not be done & came up with the method he describes. What he outlines in a few paragraphs took untold hours of experimentation before the solution was found. 

One of the most impressive trit mods I've ever seen on CPF :thumbsup:


----------



## stoli67

Too kind Barry... just being pig headed and stubborn!

Can wait for the orange and the green bezels..... will make for a nice photo


----------



## Glenn7

I wonder if digging in deeper to get the trits in-laid better hasn't compromised the strength of the body? Because this is what I thought this light was all about, as in could it be dropped/thrown around and not crack or now go 66 feet under water and still be guaranteed.
But in saying that I've never held one.


----------



## craigshipp

Beautiful lights.


----------



## craigshipp

Here's a current photo:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/areaguides/6898762467


----------



## precisionworks

Just a little more bling for the SWM V10R Ti ...












After the milling work is done the edges are razor sharp. The bezel is polished with white buffing compound to soften all the sharp edges. That makes the bezel mirror shiny & the finish has to be cut back & blended with the rest of the light. One benefit is that the SWM etching is gone & the light is as clean as any custom.

Added three trits to the forward battery tube collar. 2x6mm is shown but 1.5x5mm or 1.5x6mm would work just as well & 2x8mm would also fit. 






EDIT: Angled the front of the bezel to give it a different look:
















And a couple of dark shots:


----------



## Frosty_

Wow these are some beautiful lights.


----------



## Norm

:welcome: Frosty

You need to host your picture on a hosting site imageshack or similar. 

At the moment you are trying to post a picture that is on your computer. 

Norm


----------



## Knuckles D

I think, I like MAGs


----------



## smarkum

Sundrop head on BB Mule Body






Sundrop/Mule body, Rotary, and Mac TRI BB






Mule on Gavina Body!!! Mac TRI 






Sundrop on Gaving body and Princess Troll


----------



## Fulaeetoy

Nice collection guys. Drool mode... Lol

________________________________
- Sent from Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## stoli67

Shelby... Love the last picture... You crack me up


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

Rikr said:


> Here's all my lights in my new Curio cabinet.



Hail to the King!


----------



## precisionworks

Just one light but it's pretty cool ...


----------



## LightWalker

My Quark 123 has a new look.


----------



## Got Lumens?

LightWalker said:


> My Quark 123 has a new look.


----------



## LightWalker

Quark 123 and mini 123.


----------



## Got Lumens?

LightWalker said:


> Quark 123 and mini 123.


Quark 123-1 Tac NW w/reg switch, was my favorite EDC light, until I lost it....


----------



## LightWalker

Got Lumens? said:


> Quark 123-1 Tac NW w/reg switch, was my favorite EDC light, until I lost it....



Why did you prefer the regular switch? The little lights are easy to lose.


----------



## stoli67




----------



## stoli67




----------



## Got Lumens?

LightWalker said:


> Why did you prefer the regular switch? The little lights are easy to lose.


I like using the regular or Turbo Flat tails. They tailstand for one. And they would not activate when I sat in the car and the light got pinched in my pocket on max one time. I tell you it was only moments before I was needing to pull over and shut it off to stop the heat.
GL

Want to stay on topic:


 .


----------



## precisionworks

stoli67 said:


>



OMG, now we know who got the lights Fred just made. Absolute art.


----------



## N-LIGHT

very nice products, all of them


----------



## LightWalker

Got Lumens? said:


> I like using the regular or Turbo Flat tails. They tailstand for one. And they would not activate when I sat in the car and the light got pinched in my pocket on max one time. I tell you it was only moments before I was needing to pull over and shut it off to stop the heat.
> GL
> 
> Want to stay on topic:
> 
> 
> .



That can be a problem with a forward clickie. That Skillhunt looks like a nice light, I must investigate.


----------



## stoli67

RA CLicky!


----------



## persco

^^
Awesome!


----------



## Got Lumens?

Stoli,
Is that a sonnogram of a RA Clickie??????


----------



## stoli67

Just an Xray..... I was going to CT scan it but probably would produce to much artefact.


----------



## nbp

You just won the Best Picture award stoli. Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## LightWalker

N-LIGHT said:


> very nice products, all of them



Thanks N-LIGHT.


----------



## Got Lumens?

stoli67 said:


> Just an Xray..... I was going to CT scan it but probably would produce to much artefact.


See here in the US we would need a doctors prescription to get an xray, "You want an xray of what!??". Or, know a friendly TSA agent that would be willing to give you a copy of a picture like that from boarding a plane . . . :banned:.
Really Cool. I agree with NBP, definately one for best picture of the year.
GL


----------



## stoli67

I might do a little collection shot of a few McGizmos at work tomorrow!


----------



## knowledge

Lux-RC said:


> check my new custom (two barrels, 1400 lumens each! :devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not for sale of course



were can i get one of these


----------



## Glenn7

they are called FL33 and are made by lux-rc dotcom 
they do have a sales thread.


----------



## precisionworks

That is way too cool


----------



## 380long

Glenn7, I love the look of this light...any idea what the cost will be?


----------



## stoli67

Sapphire Ti PD Mule New Mule Ti PDS Haiku Makai on Gavina tube


----------



## Bogie

#1 on the Left = ARC Stoil ?


----------



## stoli67

Bogie said:


> #1 on the Left = ARC Stoil ?



Nope it is a McGizmo Sapphire

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?253421-Titanium-Sapphire-quot-25-quot


----------



## persco

stoli67 said:


> Sapphire Ti PD Mule New Mule Ti PDS Haiku Makai on Gavina tube



Even more awesome! I love these.


----------



## chris975d

Just had two more Ti lights splash anodized by SwissBianco...an EagleTac Ti D25C, and a McGizmo high CRI mule.


----------



## shado

Some of my current favourites


----------



## Got Lumens?

Stoli,
That is just too much. Totally awsome.
Thank You for sharing that with us.

Shado,
Wow, that is some Spy collection you have. I'm envious.
Thanks for sharing

GL


----------



## precisionworks

shado said:


> Some of my current favourites



That's an incredible collection. Are those Fred's lights at bottom center?


----------



## shado

precisionworks said:


> That's an incredible collection. Are those Fred's lights at bottom center?



Thanks, the lights at the bottom center are Raw Da's


----------



## nbp

Why did i throw away the mailer with Shado's address on it?!


----------



## shado

nbp said:


> Why did i throw away the mailer with Shado's address on it?!



I do have an elite security team of 4 headed by "Special Agent" Yogi :thumbsup:






He currently has BooBoo, CoCo and Pebbles on patrol


----------



## naumann6227

LIGHTS 1 by geocachingphil, on Flickr


----------



## stoli67

I replaced a few of DOn's O-rings with Flourosilicone ones from 

http://www.mcmaster.com/#fluorosilicone-o-rings/=ghhlb0

I have ordered ones for the outer o-ring (outside the lens) and for around the boot also!


----------



## stoli67

A few tri-edcs!


----------



## stoli67

Makai Head on a long Gavina Trit body!


----------



## stoli67

My new addition..... multi level septa....


----------



## stoli67




----------



## smarkum

most excellent,Stoli


----------



## Tommygun45

Stoli I think you should change the thread title to "Photos of all of my awesome lights." It pains me to look at all of your lights that I can not afford.


----------



## stoli67

I think that Shado wins on the volume of awesome lights..... His collection is amazing!


----------



## Got Lumens?

stoli67 said:


> I think that Shado wins on the volume of awesome lights..... His collection is amazing!


I agree Shado's collection is awsome . . .
But because of your work, You have his avitar beat hands down :bow:

Great pictures.
On your Spy, what color trits did you install on the switch knob?
GL


----------



## stoli67

I have ice blue trits in the two slots and then two 1.5 x 5mm trits and one 2 x8mm trit (all ice blue) in the knob.


----------



## T45

nbp said:


> You just won the Best Picture award stoli. Very cool! :thumbsup:



+1 on that


----------



## mvyrmnd

I finally tracked down the last piece of the puzzle for my Mac's 3300L - A Mac's Custom Mag Tailcap 






So... High CRI 3300L, on 2x32650, Downloads SS Bezel and custom finned tailcap w/switch. Check!


----------



## Bigmac_79

SWM V10R Ti2


----------



## Swede74




----------



## sspc

Just a quick and dirty pic of the 4 lights I generally EDC (zebralight and d25lc2 on my person and t100c2 and itp in my bag)


----------



## precisionworks

Disregard ... posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## smarkum

Out geocache hunting with my only geocaching light. . . 






and for the find . . .


----------



## Ian2381




----------



## stoli67

Newly milled V10R tube and bezel ... thanks Barry!


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Trits are an addiction around here.

obi


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

stoli67 said:


>



Detail on the bottom light with the asphere please. I believe that this is not a Photonfanatic light...or is it? It lacks the normal patterning charateristic of Fred's work. I have never seen a smooth Fred light...and the etch is very similar to the Mac custom it is next to. Hmmmmm.

obi


----------



## stoli67

Obi the bottom one is the only damascus LF2XT shorty that was made be Steve Ku !


----------



## stoli67




----------



## torino

a litle update god i love that Sunwayman T40CS :naughty: 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


some beauty pics 







Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dajab77

smarkum said:


> Out geocache hunting with my only geocaching light. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the find . . .


Great light. Geocaching actually led me to my first flashlight, a rexlight ,that my brother in law gave while we were in Lubbock about 5 yrs ago. Two great hobbies. 
Jab


----------



## smarkum

a little tough to see the Rotary . . . but it is there! I loved the look of this tree . . .


----------



## Rikr

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> Hail to the King!



Thanks alot ILF, you have an awesome collection as well.


----------



## SHADE02

http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i358/LAST-CASTLE/FLASHLIGHTS/2.jpg
http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i358/LAST-CASTLE/FLASHLIGHTS/4-3.jpg

My small collection, so far..

and deciding to pull the trigger between the 4/7s S12 and X10....


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## T45

Most of the Lights I have....missed getting my new Surefire M3 in the picture


----------



## T45

SHADE02 said:


> http://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i358/LAST-CASTLE/FLASHLIGHTS/2.jpg
> 
> 
> I have GOT to get a case. That looks so COOL! Neat, well organized.
> 
> 
> Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
> See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## SHADE02

T45 said:


> SHADE02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have GOT to get a case. That looks so COOL! Neat, well organized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks T45....
> 
> 
> And yes , it will help you alot, and also the cool look, hehe
Click to expand...


----------



## Connor

smarkum said:


>



Very nice live kangaroo stand you have for your HDS. :devil:


----------



## stoli67

Titanium PDS hi-res shot!


----------



## smarkum

I'm shocked at how well the machine saw through those metals . . . those are amazing pics! Thanks for taking them and posting them! I'd love to see a family x-ray . . .


----------



## Got Lumens?

Very Nice Stoli.
GL


----------



## nbp

I want to pet that 'roo. Looks like a really big doggy. :wow:


----------



## stoli67

Now only the trit bezel and the 6 trit switch to go !


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> I want to pet that 'roo. Looks like a really big doggy. :wow:



A big doggy that'll stand up on its tail and kick your teeth clean out of your skull!


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> A big doggy that'll stand up on its tail and kick your teeth clean out of your skull!



Not that one! He's a flashaholic. I'll let him play with a McGizmo or HDS while I pet him and we'll be all good.


----------



## smarkum

That big doggy Roo was VERY soft! He didn't seem too threatening that day. 

Gavina on a geocache hunt. . . success! The cammo tape REALLY hid this one well! thank goodness for the red cap. 






If you look closely you'll see the Gavina in the center of this globe. . . I thought it was a cool globe.


----------



## SmeServer

My latest LED lights aren't actual torches but they do the job and are for one task only. It's using a strip of SMD LEDs  Although I quite understand how this post will get me told off 






This is a much poorer quality of image and the whole thing needs reworking anyway, but it was done in a hurry for an event and needs to be cleaned up






But it meant I was able to leave the boot open a lot with stuff in and well lit and well observed. It spent more time on in that weekend than I used my trusty torches for


----------



## Owen

What my ever-shrinking accumulation is down to now except for the Arc AAA-P on my keys, extra ZL H30w, and a CMG Ultra-G:


----------



## stoli67

Shelby....

Perhaps these two videos may help you understnd a little about Kangaroos!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_FVD0BR2Mc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiTG6T9pTcM


Love this light in the globe BTW.....

Owen,,, someone was having fun with a few of there lights out in the wild! Nice....


----------



## mohanjude

here is my v10r loaded with 36 trits.






Sent from my ViewPad7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokron

Here's a few shot of my V10R Ti.


----------



## nbp

mohanjude said:


> here is my v10r loaded with 36 trits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ViewPad7 using Tapatalk



Only 36? :shakehead


----------



## mohanjude

nbp said:


> Only 36? :shakehead



Actually... I got one lined up with 52 ...


----------



## nbp

Bah. 100 trits or bust.


----------



## abvidledUK




----------



## Rokron

This is a shot of my V10R-T6 that I experimented with taking apart the cooling fins before I tackled my V10R Ti for the trit mod. 
 



 
So while I had this light apart I thought this would be a good time to think about painting or I should I say coating this light and having my very own Desert Sand (Beige) V10R-T6. I used Duracoat’s Shake ‘N Bake coating kit, color, Desert Beige. Spray it on, wait 5-10 minutes and then bake at 350 for 15 minutes. It would be nice to get a set of trits for the fins.


----------



## deckofficer

I just ordered a Big Bruiser today, so this is the only LED action I can give......

http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff452/deckofficer/Overdrive/DSC013881014x760.jpg

http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff452/deckofficer/Overdrive/DSC013861014x760.jpg

http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff452/deckofficer/Overdrive/DSC001021014x760.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyRcG6M3DeQ" target="_blank">


----------



## precisionworks

Rokron said:


> So while I had this light apart I thought this would be a good time to think about painting or I should I say coating this light and having my very own Desert Sand (Beige) V10R-T6. I used Duracoat’s Shake ‘N Bake coating kit, color, Desert Beige. Spray it on, wait 5-10 minutes and then bake at 350 for 15 minutes. It would be nice to get a set of trits for the fins.



Without a doubt that is the best looking V10R Al that I've ever seen. Superb work


----------



## Mattaus

precisionworks said:


> Without a doubt that is the best looking V10R Al that I've ever seen. Superb work


+1I have a V10r on the way and your coated light has my mind working overtime now.


----------



## Got Lumens?

SmeServer said:


> My latest LED lights aren't actual torches but they do the job and are for one task only. It's using a strip of SMD LEDs  Although I quite understand how this post will get me told off
> But it meant I was able to leave the boot open a lot with stuff in and well lit and well observed. It spent more time on in that weekend than I used my trusty torches for


I like the positioning of the Red strip, actually a pretty cool homemade warning bar :thumbsup:
I must confess, I used the warmwhite smd strips under my kitchen cabinets  
GL


----------



## SmeServer

I put the white in to light the boot, and it is switched on/off from the courtesy light switch in the boot which I attached it too. I had some red so thought it would be nice to have a red strip with the boot open and when I used it for an event it exceeded all expectations to the point I am now making up a seperate system for those events using the red LEDs and not moving the ones from the boot.

The two colours work well with each other. I took some of the white down the radio club and a meter went in small SMD sections in no time at all, but I am sure that I have encouraged locally the used of surface mounted LEDs that natively run off 12v and draw very little power 

I do like my LED lights and over the weekend of tidying up I found my bike lights which are LED that I forgot about; Catseyes but I think I would like to try some of the newer more powerful LEDs or even HIDs but I've gotta wait for money to do that.

I have put in some LEDs around the house. What I could actually do with is a 12v wired in supply around the place rather than using switched mode PSUs, which could be a bit, erm, inefficient!!!!


----------



## jorn

Rokron said:


> Here's a few shot of my V10R Ti.



Nice one 
Had to go polish mine. 10 min with a dremel, and it turned out nice, too nice.
It might end up as a shelf queen now


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

A few keepers I have managed to get. 











https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAADM/lHJilhIq3Tc/s1000/threelights4.jpg

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAAADU/Tt88ZiURdmM/s1000/threelights.jpg

These will only be sold in the most dire of circumstances. 3 more amazing pieces are coming this week. 

obi


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Rokron

I wish that I could afford to buy more lights cause I get a kick out of photographing them. Having and owning them would be just as nice.
Here is my newly acquired Sunwayman M11R. This is a great little light. One of these day’s, soon I hope to afford to get the neutral and black M11R’s.


----------



## think2x

My new Trio of Shininess.


----------



## Rokron

Thanks. How do you think this would look with a set of trits in the fins? All I would need is for someone to do some precision drilling. 


precisionworks said:


> Without a doubt that is the best looking V10R Al that I've ever seen. Superb work


----------



## SparkLite

smarkum said:


> If you look closely you'll see the Gavina in the center of this globe. . . I thought it was a cool globe.





I reckon that shot would look awesome at night with the flashlight turned on...


----------



## stoli67

OK Hiro wanted a Spy Xray so here it is


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Thanks stoli! What a great image.

My favorite one in your series so far.


----------



## nbp




----------



## stoli67

Nice NBP..... are you polishing those to get them that shiny?


----------



## nbp

stoli67 said:


> Nice NBP..... are you polishing those to get them that shiny?



The only polishing they get is from the insides of my pockets, my friend.


----------



## Got Lumens?

stoli67 said:


> OK Hiro wanted a Spy Xray so here it is


Thanks Stoli.
Excellent photo/xray. 
You should post these up for sale on a website. 
I would even love to see all of them on a wall poster like the animal footprints on the doctor's office wall. Oh theres a maglight, there's a Fenix, What's a Hakiu ???? Oh look here's one called a 'SPY', I wonder if it's related to an Osprey????
GL


----------



## stoli67

Tomorrow a couple of Lightfluxes!

I have to redo the McGizmo collection after my LS20 arrives and get a nice hires shot... the native resolution of the newer images is better at 3877 x 3675 !

Yes GL that is a good Idea.... I think about a little poster!


----------



## Got Lumens?

stoli67 said:


> Yes GL that is a good Idea.... I think about a little poster!


Nagh, We want 1-1/2X life size, *BIG *poster, .66M x 1M. Seriously those are great original photos. I'm a big fan.
GL


----------



## stoli67

Ok a whopping great poster.


----------



## precisionworks

The keys are brass & all the rest is titanium. McGizmo Sapphire, Mac's Customs vial, Atwood Keyton, McGizmo 45mm Maxi-Clip, Berkeley Point 32mm Ti split ring.


----------



## chris975d

Just received what is now my most treasured light today... a brand new JHanko 3D tail D10. He just finished a run of 7 (I think), and I was lucky enough to snag a 14 blue trit, D11.2 light engine equipped one. This light will never leave my possession willingly.


----------



## stoli67

A few Litefluxes!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Thanks stoli for another fantastic set of images!


----------



## Got Lumens?

Awsome Stoli, Thanks.
GL


----------



## T45

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Thanks stoli for another fantastic set of images!



+1! Do check out the Poster Idea.....with different types of lights. Heck. make it a weekly thing, CPF'ers can send their to lights to you and you do the rest.

HEY! My 200th POST!!!lovecpf


----------



## Connor

@stoli67

Have you ever done the Zebralight SC600/SC600w? I would love to see that one all nekkid.


----------



## stoli67

No Zebralights in my collection at present...

I will do most fo the Fenix lights, MAcs Customs, LFes, V10R, most McGizmos, cool fall, and a few odd ones like the septa...

After that we will see....


----------



## Got Lumens?

stoli67 said:


> After that we will see....


A really Nice large poster . . . :naughty: :devil:


----------



## stoli67

OK started playing around with the poster...... will need to redo some of the shots that I save as too small a file.... ed the RA clicky and the McGizmo collection but it should turn out well......


----------



## T45

Stoli...don't know why this didn't occur to me earlier: could you host these on a Google account we could all download from?


----------



## Jayman

Here's a group shot of my 4 go to lights.


----------



## stoli67

I will have to look into the google account idea


----------



## LedTed

chris975d said:


> Just received what is now my most treasured light today... a brand new JHanko 3D tail D10. He just finished a run of 7 (I think), and I was lucky enough to snag a 14 blue trit, D11.2 light engine equipped one. This light will never leave my possession willingly.



 but


----------



## GregM

For EDC the Peak Logan level 2 when bulk is a concern. Jetbeam Jet III M for everything else, I'm naked without it.

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z130/Greg_M_/flashlights/P3220216.jpg


Your image is too large replace with a link.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## GregM

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z130/Greg_M_/flashlights/P3220219.jpg


Your image is too large replace with a link.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## Camaroman_99

Here are mine


----------



## stoli67

For Shelby.... a Gavina


And a better McGimo Family Shot






Was busy today redoing very high res images of these two a Ti PD, A Ti RA CLicky and a few litefluxes..... the poster is starting to come togther!


----------



## Got Lumens?

Very Impressive Stoli 
Now we just gotta get you some really tiny image tags for them, LOL


----------



## smarkum

:wave: Thanks Stoli!!!!! I love them all but especially the GAVINA!


----------



## T45

My new Malkoff MD10 LED for my Surefire M3!


----------



## shaynster

A group shot.


----------



## think2x

Enough changes to mine to justify an update.

The Surefires





The Zebras (all "W")





HDS/NT





SS-n-Ti + HCRI





The Bigger Ones





The Rest


----------



## stoli67

V10R









Fenix TK45






Septa On A FM Body


----------



## precisionworks

Neat photo - shows great detail in the trit holes


----------



## jalal20

Whats the last one to the right?? I'd love to see more photos since it looks nice



Jayman said:


> Here's a group shot of my 4 go to lights.


----------



## OCD

Looks like a Nitecore Extreme.


----------



## Glenn7

I think its called a SIPIK about $10 worth from manafont, a clone of the nitecore extreme.


----------



## Got Lumens?

Glenn7 said:


> I think its called a SIPIK about $10 worth from manafont, a clone of the nitecore extreme.


+1
I have one in Black $7.68 with free shipping.


----------



## Molly

My JETBeam 3M XML


----------



## PilotBart

Molly said:


> My JETBeam 3M XML



Molly, I love your photograph!!


----------



## shado

My Chrome PD arrived today


----------



## smarkum

Took some quick shots today of a Gavina tube that just arrived! Should have used the tripod. . . 
















I think the sundrop head looks AWESOME on the Gavina tube. Just like it was made to go together!


----------



## precisionworks

smarkum said:


> Took some quick shots today of a Gavina tube that just arrived! Should have used the tripod. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the sundrop head looks AWESOME on the Gavina tube. Just like it was made to go together!


Is that a KuGizmo or a McVina?


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Missing the full trit power shot of the Gavina?

You seem happy. 

obi


----------



## Got Lumens?

smarkum said:


> Took some quick shots today of a Gavina tube that just arrived! Should have used the tripod. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the sundrop head looks AWESOME on the Gavina tube. Just like it was made to go together!


I agree that they look great together :thumbsup:
GL


----------



## smarkum

Here are a few more . . . on a timer this time so a little more clear. . . And a trit shot of the Gavina! 





















thanks obi :thumbsup: I am!


----------



## stoli67

Shelby,

I love the coated PDS... very nice..


----------



## Ian2381




----------



## stoli67

Have taken a lot of X-rays of lights today..... thought that I would start with a favourite of mine...

LF2XT Titanium Run Three......


----------



## stoli67

The collection so far!


----------



## smarkum

AMAZING Stoli! 

Plenty there for a poster for sure! Thanks so much for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Stoli, great images. The Third Run Ti LF2XT is my favorite!

smarkum, great photos as well! Go KU!


----------



## smarkum




----------



## Got Lumens?

Smarkum,
Drool, drip, drool, drip. . . 
I hope, someday 
GL


----------



## precisionworks

stoli67 said:


> Ah the LX2... I was just thinking about selling mine coz I never use it!
> 
> The C2 looks like it has seen some action!


I just bored a Milky modded LX2 & did a quick test in my shop built sphere. Running 2xCR123 the output was just shy of 600 lumens OTF (seems like 587 was the actual number but I'd have to dig out my notes). Whether bored of not the Milky LX2 is a pocket rocket.

But if you still want to sell it let me know.


----------



## mohanjude

Custom SVM V10r Ti tubes/ bodies

http://i476.photobucket.com/albums/rr126/mohanjude/DSC01778.jpg

Last tube on right will be Splash anodised bt Matt so no pattern on it. Other tubes will be knurled.







Sent from my ViewPad7 using Tapatalk


----------



## smarkum

was taking some pics of other items and thought I'd snap another shot of my most recent light.


----------



## mohanjude

My sunwayman v10r Ti knurled 'fatty' - 18650 battery with raised knurling


----------



## smarkum

:thumbsup: Very NICE mohanjude!


----------



## Rokron

oo: Very nice.


----------



## guardpost3

Just put a Ti bezel and sapphire window on my 170T. 

Mohan, that 18650 V10r is beautiful.  I would love an 18650 tube for mine. 

Sent from my Atrix 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mohanjude

Thanks for the encouragement. Still learning and took about 3 hours of messing around and sweating. Each step is a learning curve (fun nevertheless). I am getting more enjoyment trying to tackle the challenges than simply clicking the Paypal button and buying another light. If I can get some consistency I would be a bit more confident. The possibilities are endless. What if I changed the front threads and adapted it to fit mcgizmo heads such as the Haiku or Makai?


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

mohanjude said:


> The possibilities are endless. What if I changed the front threads and adapted it to fit mcgizmo heads such as the Haiku or Makai?



You'll learn something if you try this. Get back to us when you've got it.

A clue? 

TBSB.

obi



Sent from a long time ago...in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## mohanjude

I am a bit hesitant replicating somebody else's hard work but hopefully will be able to do something close without offending anybody.


----------



## grayhighh

http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x460/d212009/Steve Ku/DSC_3478.jpg



Your image is too large and has been replace by a link.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## herculaneum79

My great Short Orb 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/partypixx/7073325967/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## ledmitter

grayhighh said:


> Your image is too large and has been replace by a link.
> See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm



Now that's sassy. 

How many lumes?


----------



## Draven451

grayhighh said:


> Your image is too large and has been replace by a link.
> See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm



You have a fine collection. I don't recognize this light. What is this light and where can we get one? :naughty:

I'm sure it is a limited edition of some kind and not available for sale anymore.


----------



## Draven451

Stoli,

Your xray pics/photos are great! What a clever way to show off your collection. :thumbsup:

For some reason those images remind me of photo's that would part of an autopsy file. I hope no lights were harmed in the interest of displaying them for this thread


----------



## chris975d

My newest additions to my collection over the past month. All have been either made, modded, or refinished by JHanko.


----------



## weklund

*
Mac's EDC SST-50 Al Neutral 2.8 18350*








*Malkoff Warm Hound Dog and Warm Wildcat


*






*Malkoff Trio*








*FM 3P Lego 18650*


















*NovaTac 120P
*


----------



## mohanjude

I think my Sunwayman project is slowly taking shape. I have now managed to get the knurled control ring sorted out and even embedded a single magnet which works well











The trits have not been glued in on both the bodies (on the collar) and as I am still trying to finalise a colour scheme. The longer trits along the length of the tube have been sealed using Norland


----------



## mohanjude

chris975d said:


> My newest additions to my collection over the past month. All have been either made, modded, or refinished by JHanko.



Is that a Sunwayman V10R Ti and AA battery extensionthat has been refinnished by JHanko? Very nice.


----------



## chris975d

mohanjude said:


> Is that a Sunwayman V10R Ti and AA battery extensionthat has been refinnished by JHanko? Very nice.



V10R Ti+. Stock finish, but AA adapter reworked by JHanko, yes. And of course his "toxic" clip.


----------



## davyro

mohanjude said:


> I am a bit hesitant replicating somebody else's hard work but hopefully will be able to do something close without offending anybody.



It's great that your starting to try things out & experiment,i have a Haiku 6V & the 2x123 battery pack just doesn't feel or look right for me,it's great with a Makai but it's too aggressive for the Haiku in my opinion.
So i would love to see you try some different combo's with some of the lights that you own & i don't think you'd be offending anyone.


----------



## mohanjude

davyro said:


> It's great that your starting to try things out & experiment,i have a Haiku 6V & the 2x123 battery pack just doesn't feel or look right for me,it's great with a Makai but it's too aggressive for the Haiku in my opinion.
> So i would love to see you try some different combo's with some of the lights that you own & i don't think you'd be offending anyone.



Thanks. I am going to give it a good go. The difficulty is maching the various threads. I would love to have a short cr123 tube and a x2 123 with a sunwayman type switch (to keep the tube short) and fit it onto a haiku head.


----------



## cland72

Weklund, what's the gold insert in the z41 tailcap on that 3p?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seahunt

Oveready Zero-Res switch??


----------



## weklund

cland72 said:


> Weklund, what's the gold insert in the z41 tailcap on that 3p?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2



*That would be a brass "Oveready" Zero Resistance Shorty Twisty Z41 Upgrade twisty switch.

The 3P is running on a single 18650 Redilast 3000 mAh. Yes, it all fits into this stuby package.*​


----------



## cland72

weklund said:


> *That would be a brass "Oveready" Zero Resistance Shorty Twisty Z41 Upgrade twisty switch.
> 
> The 3P is running on a single 18650 Redilast 3000 mAh. Yes, it all fits into this stuby package.*​



Thanks! I just did some reading on Oveready's site and that is an outstanding little idea/product.


----------



## smarkum

:devil:


----------



## stoli67

I like the blue and green Shelby.


----------



## smarkum

Thanks stoli, me too! But, I'm going to start mixing it up a bit too. . . so far all of mine are blue and green. 






Saw this beautiful guy while running a quick errand yesterday. My 8yo said "quick Mommy, grab your flashlight and take a picture." 
They have quit making fun of me (for the most part) for taking pics of my lights everywhere we go!


----------



## Lux-RC

my today's button mod (australian crystal opal)


----------



## KnOeFz

GoingGear's set me up with this beauty, RRT ) in S2 bin.






Love the rotating UI


----------



## stoli67

I think that I have a few too many of these....

And I still have one 6 trit switch, a 3 trit switch, and 4 bezels coming!


----------



## smarkum

WOW! Impressive collection!!!!


----------



## juplin

CR123A family


----------



## smarkum

and a little play time today with the animals . . .


----------



## stoli67

OK here it is ... an LS20 upgraded by Dafabricata






Also with its PD friends!












Snuggled in with its McGizmo friends!








And with a few others


----------



## mohanjude

Stoli67 - what a nice collection - very envious.


----------



## smarkum

BEAUTIFUL! 
Nice pics Stoli! Awesome work Dafab! I really like the blue o-ring too! nice touch.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

My humble collection plus 2 P60 hosts I just can't seem to work in the rotation.

First, the newest (demo-ing it's moonlight mode)...I present the LS20.1B...over 9 months in the making with two protos!! DaFab went over the top on this idea. I actually challenged him to make the three levels on the flood, but that didn't work out. Instead, a resistor makes that XML into a crazy low ONLY! And then add a great three speed XPG reflector. Overkill in flashlight luxury to say the least.

















I love mules. 

obi


----------



## smarkum

WOW OBI!!!! AWESOME COLLECTION! Beautiful pic too! :thumbsup:


----------



## stoli67

Hey Obi look on the page before.... the only other LS20.1B but without resistor on the XML...


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

For sure I saw it...but you gave no details.

I will try to find time for a review soon.

obi


----------



## stoli67

You are correct.... and we do need a full review for these beauties....

I love how the brass looks under the lens!


----------



## mohanjude

Here are my Sunwayman Ti that I sent off for Balint and DLC coating.

In my opinion the colour and Finnish is far superior to Sunwayman Ti2. Certainly the DLC is a very shiny black.

Photos don't do justice. I am so impressed with the coatings I think I am going to send a TNC Host and perhaps a McGizmo to be coated.


----------



## Rokron

Nice! I like that coating. Hmm, I see another Ti coming. Would you or anyone know where I can get this DLC coating done here in the States?


mohanjude said:


> Here are my Sunwayman Ti that I sent off for Balint and DLC coating.
> 
> In my opinion the colour and Finnish is far superior to Sunwayman Ti2. Certainly the DLC is a very shiny black.
> 
> Photos don't do justice. I am so impressed with the coatings I think I am going to send a TNC Host and perhaps a McGizmo to be coated.


----------



## zenbeam

Here are some of my beginner collection lights - at least when compared with some of the fancier lights in preceding posts! Nice stuff in this thread!











I ordered a P100A2 and the merchant was out of stock (although listed as in stock online), so they sent me a P20A2 so I wouldn't be disappointed - but their intention was to send me another P100A2 with an _upgraded LED_ only.... They certainly made this customer happy!
















The "pink" E01 went to the wife. The gift set was a perfect excuse to buy the LD01. I liked the E01 so much after getting the set that I quickly wound up ordering myself the blue one (pictured above).


----------



## diesel79

Here is my small collection. Just three for now and I also have a HDS HCRI ordered as well.

http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk55/scheidt27/IMG_31231.jpg


Your image are is too large and has been replaced by a link.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## d13avo

stoli67 said:


> I think that I have a few too many of these....
> 
> And I still have one 6 trit switch, a 3 trit switch, and 4 bezels coming!



Hi could please tell me where you get these switches and bezels from and are they easy to install.

Regards
Paul


----------



## stoli67

Switches and cooling fins are from Steve Ku over on the market place...... a little bit of elbow grease required to disassemble the lights 
Two clips from Steve KU... One is a McGizmo clip installed by Barry at Precsionworks.






New JHanko Bezel in the middle! Barry at Precision Works did the top bezel.


The Battery tube mod is by Barry







A closeup of the switches







Closeup of the Bezels...

Barry's on the left , JHankos in the Middle Standard on the right


----------



## stoli67

My three Titanium LF2XTs now with one Moddoolar clip (thanks Hiro)






and a Stainless Steel Peak Logan with new Moddoolar Clip!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Nice photos of the V10R Tis and Ku ti LF2XTs! :kewlpics:

You're welcome for the Moddoo ti LF2XT clip. :thumbsup:


----------



## grayhighh

Just wanna say i like the lanyard. Specially the blue/orange one.




smarkum said:


> :devil:


----------



## stoli67

Setting the Norland in my new V10R JHanko Bezel under my UV light


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Here's my V10R Ti2 with a JHanko bezel


----------



## stoli67

Nice light hiro... Have you got a new switch or delrin ring for that one?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

I was thinking about finishing the black V10R Ti2 with these parts:





I think that this could be a very good looking light that improves upon the original clip and the poor feel of the ti button.


----------



## stoli67

Hiro that will look fantastic! 

I think my Delrin rings might arrive today..... wil put them into the Gold And Black V0Rs What colour are the trits in the Beel and cooling ring going to be?


----------



## Rokron

I like that JHanko bezel. How much did it cost and where might I get one. Thanks


Hiro Protagonist said:


> Here's my V10R Ti2 with a JHanko bezel


----------



## wquiles

My V10R Ti+ and V11R with my own bearing bronze rings:

















Will


----------



## stoli67

OK I know that I have not received this yet.... still in the post from Jeff Hanko....an EX10 with Nichis 219 and rainbow trits.... this one will never be lent to my daughter!


----------



## mvyrmnd

My fully pimped Mac's 3300L HCRI


----------



## smarkum

I WANT ONE!!! Are they back in production? The Mac 3300L that is? ? ?


----------



## mvyrmnd

No idea, sorry. I've had mine for some time, just the bezel is new.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Two fantastic lights, improved by members on CPF!







Reliable, durable, and functional!


----------



## stoli67

I love these ones Hiro..... How do you find the Big Hinderer?


THe Hinderer will also go with your black TI V10T with Ti Clip Bezel etc
;-)


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

V10R Ti with JHanko improvements... a V10Hanko?


----------



## Bigmac_79




----------



## Swede74

_"Daddy, is it true that mummy left you for a Maglite? An incandescent? Will she ever come back?"
_
_"Time will tell, son. Time will tell."
_


----------



## stoli67

My New JHanko EX10 is in the house!

















And with a few of its friends


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Fantastic group photos stoli! The JHanko EX10 is amazing.


----------



## mohanjude

SVM with anodised control rings..
Photos and work courtesy of Matt.


----------



## nbp

Andrew, I think what you're missing is some lights with trits. That would really spruce up your collection.


----------



## stoli67

ha ha...

I am sure that I can fit a few more on those V10Rs!


----------



## smarkum




----------



## tobrien

Swede74 said:


> _"Daddy, is it true that mummy left you for a Maglite? An incandescent? Will she ever come back?"
> _
> _"Time will tell, son. Time will tell."
> _


hahahaha


----------



## stoli67

smarkum said:


>




Nice holsters Shelby..... I may never see one of those!


----------



## chris975d

Figured I'd throw my newest JHanko creations in the mix. 

Custom D10 with 3D tail, stainless Damascus steel by Chad Nichols. This is by far the most amazing JHanko light I've ever laid hands on. The head design with the teardrop scallops was a custom design done by Jeff to help showcase the pattern in the Damascus. 10 yellow trits in the 3D tail, and 5 in the bezel slots. Light engine is the newest D11.2 with Nichia 219 high CRI emitter installed. 











He even went as far as making the piston out of Damascus. I never expected that level of detail, but shouldn't be surprised with Jeff. 










And, to use up some of the leftover Damascus I provided, here's a touch of it on a V10R Ti +, in the form of my Damascus JHanko bezel that you can see a touch of above. 






This damascus JHanko is now my most treasured light, and I'm finding it hard to find more desirable lights to seek out. Which is good, since this one wasn't cheap to commission!


----------



## wquiles

Totally awesome Chris - JHanko is definitely an artist :bow:

Will


----------



## smarkum

It has been missing a LONG time . . . but I knew it would show up again . . . FOUND today at the bottom of the toybox! 

EXCELLENT! 







38DD Beauty!


----------



## Xpress

So overjoyed to know that there are others out there with an obsession with flashlights...






And that's not all of them. I have a handful more Pelicans and more Maglites somewhere. My cool spot/flood LED wand light got stolen out of my Jeep the other day, and one of my small Pelican incandescent lights was stolen too, so I guess I have to minus those two


----------



## smarkum

The SUPER LOW - low of my 38DD


----------



## Flucero28

My Mac tri, on moonlight mode with frosted optics


http://i477.photobucket.com/albums/rr132/Flucero28/IMAG1151.jpg

http://i477.photobucket.com/albums/rr132/Flucero28/IMAG1149.jpg


With clear optics


http://i477.photobucket.com/albums/rr132/Flucero28/IMAG1157.jpg

http://i477.photobucket.com/albums/rr132/Flucero28/IMAG1158.jpg

I'm loving this light!


Awesome pics Shelby!


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## emu124

Mac's Tri with moonlight mode ... did I miss something 

Very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## smarkum

I've got to work on the clarity of my moonlight mode shots . . . 
I'm LOVING this light more and more! 











don't know if this pic really matters as there is no comparison, but the low is really LOW!


----------



## burntoshine

dang, stoli! nice lights! nice frickin lights yo! please tell me that all of those lights take turns as your EDC..


----------



## smarkum

Playing with a few camera settings . . .


----------



## dlmorgan999

Some test shots with my new lens - I really like it!


----------



## madecov

Nothing custom

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/madecov/Flashlight/DSC_1915.png

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/madecov/Flashlight/DSC_1910.png

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/madecov/Flashlight/DSC_1906.png

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/madecov/Flashlight/DSC_1882.png

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/madecov/Flashlight/DSC_1888.png

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/madecov/Flashlight/DSC_1887.png


Your images are too large and have beeen replaced with links
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## AZPops

stoli67 said:


> My New JHanko EX10 is in the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with a few of its friends





This is like what you'd see in the jewery case at Tiffany's! Just a lot of breath taking awesomeness!


----------



## AZPops

n' my new EDC ...


----------



## liveris flashlights

My new Predator 2012 edition


----------



## Bigmac_79

Prometheus Alpha XM18-B Cerakoted


----------



## smarkum

BEAUTIFUL Bigmac! The light . . . and the PHOTOS! Excellent. 











We are having a lazy Holiday . . . !


----------



## stoli67

too funny Shelby!


----------



## Bigmac_79

Thanks Shelby, yours are looking pretty good as well!

Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse brevity and typos.


----------



## Xpress

Picked this khool guy up at 7/11. $4, bit pricey IMO but it's significantly better quality than the POS autozone lights.











Going to keep this one in my Jeep, probably in the cupholder.


----------



## tobrien

liveris flashlights said:


> My new Predator 2012 edition




welcome to the ArmyTek club


----------



## richardcpf




----------



## liveris flashlights

tobrien said:


> welcome to the ArmyTek club



Thanks a lot man.
I am crazy with this torch!!!
I just set my preferences to the lines and it's ready to use.


----------



## watchcollector1968

ML100 2C
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x369/knifeguy68/knives watches light/ml1005-picsay.jpg

Mini Mag Pro
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x369/knifeguy68/knives watches light/CIMG0537-picsay.jpg

Fenix E01 
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x369/knifeguy68/knives watches light/fenixE01-picsay.jpg

Inova X5
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x369/knifeguy68/knives watches light/cs-inova-picsay.jpg

Fenix E05
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x369/knifeguy68/knives watches light/DSC_0001-3.jpg

Icon Rogue
http://i1178.photobucket.com/albums/x369/knifeguy68/knives watches light/DSC_0039.jpg


Your images are too large and has been replaced with links
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## dlmorgan999

Nice pictures!


----------



## Torchaddict

+1 Some great pics on here. That JHanko Damascus D10 is breathtaking. Here's my Piston Drive in action:






Arc6 + XM-L + TIR


----------



## Bigmac_79




----------



## Xpress

Bigmac_79 said:


>



Now that's a sexy photo.


----------



## Johnnyt

richardcpf said:


>


What is the one next to the batteries and what batteries does it take?


----------



## airmj

Here's my pair, yes i shoot for them  

Every time i take out the RRT21 with the long teeth people think it's a weapon of some sort. 

The bezels came with the lights, so i didn't have to order them separate, quite a cool deal.


----------



## alfa

Sort of...








It is a light!


----------



## Flucero28

smarkum said:


> I've got to work on the clarity of my moonlight mode shots . . .
> I'm LOVING this light more and more!
> 
> don't know if this pic really matters as there is no comparison, but the low is really LOW!



Awesome pics Shelby! I'm glad your liking the moonlight mode of your Mac tri edc!


----------



## gopajti




----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

Here's a recent picture of my collection now.


----------



## greenlight

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> Here's a recent picture of my collection now.


That's a fairly small footprint for a lot of flashlights! Nice case.


----------



## dlmorgan999

greenlight said:


> That's a fairly small footprint for a lot of flashlights! Nice case.



Indeed! Nice collection.


----------



## grayhighh

http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x460/d212009/Cool Fall/DSC_3524.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link.

See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## Xpress

Got my LED Lenser P4 in the mail today.


----------



## Xpress

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> Here's a recent picture of my collection now.





At the rate I buy lights, I should surpass your collection in just a few months.


----------



## gopajti




----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Jeff bored the V10Hanko body and ti AA extenders for 18mm cells, and modded the control ring for a lower low. :twothumbs This in an amazing EDC light!


----------



## lightwater

For general purpose I use a Jetbeam RRT-0, & if I need, something a touch brighter.






A pair of RRT-3 lights on a Barska rail. The smooth reflector has a tighter spot which is roughly 50% brighter than the OP.


----------



## skyfire




----------



## John_Galt




----------



## climberkid

this is what I am currently traveling with while I'm going through my air force training. I have a few more gems at home with the wife, so they don't get lonely...

Just put them all in a pelican case today





ET M3C4 single XM-L
ET P20A2
Surefire E2D
Sunwayman V11R High Cri
ThruNite TI

-Alex


----------



## Lichtinsdunkel

Here's my "big" collection.







And my custom and small-series friends.

Regards
Walter

Sorry, don't know how to do it right with the pictures!


----------



## Sean




----------



## madecov

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## 127.0.0.1

my new McGimzo Haiku XML


----------



## Ualnosaj

Doesn't include duplicates (the "queens") and the brave guys sitting out in the car, at the office, etc.

The goal this year is to whittle it down to 10, then possibly 5 next year. You can only use so many...

http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9513/hidcanada20120517181856.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## tobrien

Ualnosaj said:


> Doesn't include duplicates (the "queens") and the brave guys sitting out in the car, at the office, etc.
> 
> The goal this year is to whittle it down to 10, then possibly 5 next year. You can only use so many...
> 
> http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9513/hidcanada20120517181856.jpg[/IG][/QUOTE]
> very nice, that's crazy though lol


----------



## Wiggle




----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

I had the honor of seeing rikr's collection today. One of the best I have seen. He's got right at 110 lights in that curio.


----------



## airmj

lightwater said:


> For general purpose I use a Jetbeam RRT-0, & if I need, something a touch brighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pair of RRT-3 lights on a Barska rail. The smooth reflector has a tighter spot which is roughly 50% brighter than the OP.



Insane! where did you get the Barska rail? ingenious~


----------



## lightwater

airmj said:


> Insane! where did you get the Barska rail? ingenious~



I couldn't even buy it from bhphoto to import into Aust. because it's associated with guns! The only thing I shoot is a camera! Searched for ages for a supplier & found the answer via whirlpool. Optics Planet. BK-MT-AW11724 Barska Picatinny Dual Offset Rail (I bought a couple). I bought a few JB handle sets for $40 locally, actually 3 of them so if I feel the need I can add a 3rd light. There is 7mm gap between the lights at the bezel, & if I put a third on top, about 11mm clearance. I had to align the beams a touch with a bit of self adhesive tape/packing about 0.5mm thick, but even without it would have been ok. It's about 1.6 kgs & has a nice balance in the hand (a mockup with 3 lamps doesn't have a nice feel to it, but it would look impressive). Get a SMO reflector if you can, that's what I would prefer for the 3rd lamp. 2 x XML would be mad, maybe too much foreground light.


----------



## Ualnosaj

The high CRI trio is complete...

http://img.tapatalk.com/d83a1a2a-9247-f609.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm





___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## Xpress

Woohooo!!! Got my Maglite in the mail today. 2D cell, LED. One of these days I will get proper pics.


----------



## CamoNinja

http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj70/jeepininfl/2012-06-05_19-38-14_493.jpg
Take a guess on the LED
http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj70/jeepininfl/2012-06-05_19-41-08_62.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## torino

have just bought the Sunwayman M11R realy like this tiny tiny light  nice wide beam too 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice pictures torino!


----------



## Darksoul

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/GroteFoto-4FGHQWN3.jpg


----------



## tobrien

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> I had the honor of seeing rikr's collection today. One of the best I have seen. He's got right at 110 lights in that curio.



surprised no one quoted this yet but... omg


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

Me too! But thanks for being the first. My buddy Rick has got a boatload of lights.


----------



## Ilikelite

alfa said:


> Sort of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a light!



Lol i have the lego vader light on my keys as well

SENT FROM MY HTC THUNDERBOLT USING TAPATALK


----------



## chris975d

Even though these two are being separated (the Mac's Custom was just sold), I thought I'd put up some photos of the two Damascus beauties before one was out of my possession. Here are the JHanko D10/3D tail Damascus with Mac's Damascus Tri-EDC.


----------



## mvyrmnd

My FiveMega 32650 D26 Host with a WrightLight 4.18A triple Nichia 219 dropin


----------



## stoli67

That looks like a beast of a light!


----------



## AZPops




----------



## nbp

chris975d said:


> Even though these two are being separated (the Mac's Custom was just sold), I thought I'd put up some photos of the two Damascus beauties before one was out of my possession. Here are the JHanko D10/3D tail Damascus with Mac's Damascus Tri-EDC.




Those are two phenomenally beautiful lights. Yowza! I never realized before how much those JHankos look like LS20s.


----------



## chris975d

nbp said:


> Those are two phenomenally beautiful lights. Yowza! I never realized before how much those JHankos look like LS20s.




His D10s don't normally look like this. He came up with this pattern to help show off more of the pattern in the Damascus. His usual D10 body has trits around the head area, and not in the bezel.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

nbp said:


> Those are two phenomenally beautiful lights. Yowza! I never realized before how much those JHankos look like LS20s.



No.

obi


----------



## nbp

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> No.
> 
> obi



Your opinion. :shrug: 

The teardrop scallops with the smooth crenellations are very reminiscent of the LS20 head, IMO. Plus the body tube has a very similar tail design to Don's current C-Paks. Just similarities I saw is all. Obviously a gorgeous light anyways. Except for that clip. I love clips but that design with the radioactive insignia is terrible and ought not be anywhere near such a piece of art. :sick2:


----------



## stoli67

I like te clip! If fact I just ordered two.....


----------



## mohanjude

On my quest to DLC coat my favourite Tilights...

Done the SVM before but this is the first I have done on the TCR1. I left the ring in native Ti to give it contrast.







Several Bezels with Trit slots for the SVM Ti2 Limited Edition Gold and Black.


----------



## nbp

I usually have similar opinions to you bro, but I gotta say no way on this one. 

I just bought a Ti Tri EDC (my first, sweet!) on the BST and that is getting a McG clip too when it comes as I don't care for Mac's clip either. I have become totally spoiled by the beautiful elegant simplicity of Don's clips.  




stoli67 said:


> I like te clip! If fact I just ordered two.....


----------



## stoli67

I like macs clips too.... And moddolar clips.

I don't like flimsy clips but all of these are fine.

I have a V10R with a McGizmo clip also!


----------



## smarkum

Congrats nbp! What Mac did you get? Excellent job. . . you're going to LOVE it! 

I don't think I posted any pics from our last photo session. I must correct that error . . .


----------



## nbp

Thanks Shelby!

I have a cool tint Ti Tri coming, and I have some 18350s coming from AW too. I am excited to try it!

I am probably going to have it updated if I like it though, to put in a new driver with a UI I like better (L/M/H with memory), lower the drive levels a touch and put in HI CRI emitters. 

I'll post pics when she arrives. :naughty:


----------



## smarkum

My Fatty is home!


----------



## stoli67

Shelby that has to be the thickest Titanium light around! Looks bullet proof.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

torino said:


> have just bought the Sunwayman M11R realy like this tiny tiny light  nice wide beam too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Does the gold anodizing seem tough? Is it advertised as type III?


----------



## HighlanderNorth

smarkum said:


> My Fatty is home!





The Titanium is too thin!LOL


----------



## HighlanderNorth

chris975d said:


> Even though these two are being separated (the Mac's Custom was just sold), I thought I'd put up some photos of the two Damascus beauties before one was out of my possession. Here are the JHanko D10/3D tail Damascus with Mac's Damascus Tri-EDC.





How much do they run apiece?


----------



## Alland44

http://www.pbase.com/alland44/image/144112961

Hmm
Why can`t I attach pictures ?


----------



## beach honda

Alland, here...I fixed your picture for you. You were missing the . Jpg at the end of your embedding code


----------



## chris975d

HighlanderNorth said:


> How much do they run apiece?



The Mac's Damascus Tri-EDC runs $829 in that configuration. I really can't put a "retail" price on the JHanko, since at this point, it's one of a kind. I sourced the material from Chad Nichols, and sent it to Hanko for the work. It was a 12" bar of damascus minimum order from Nichols, so needless to say, I have a LOT tied up in the Hanko light. But then again, it's so above the fit and finish of any other light I have that it's (in a good way) stopped what was my constant light buying. Nothing else I've had or handled compares to it.


----------



## Alland44

thanks !


----------



## Got Lumens?

chris975d said:


> The Mac's Damascus Tri-EDC runs $829 in that configuration. I really can't put a "retail" price on the JHanko, since at this point, it's one of a kind. I sourced the material from Chad Nichols, and sent it to Hanko for the work. It was a 12" bar of damascus minimum order from Nichols, so needless to say, I have a LOT tied up in the Hanko light. But then again, it's so above the fit and finish of any other light I have that it's (in a good way) stopped what was my constant light buying. Nothing else I've had or handled compares to it.


Your JHanko, 15? trits, what colors do you have in there? Any darkened photos showing them?
Tx
GL


----------



## syrn

I feel so outclassed posting in this thread. Anyways, here is my first flashlight, I decided to turn the included neck lanyard into a wrist strap with a snake knot at the end.


----------



## Raze

Prometheus Alpha


----------



## hron61

Ualnosaj said:


> Doesn't include duplicates (the "queens") and the brave guys sitting out in the car, at the office, etc.
> 
> The goal this year is to whittle it down to 10, then possibly 5 next year. You can only use so many...





wow...thats alot of lights and NOT have a surefire. ha


----------



## liveris flashlights

Great photos!!! Nice flashlights.


----------



## henry1960

Very nice selection hron61....


----------



## thijsco19

Wow, everyone has so many and very nice lights!!
I seriously havent one light at all! 

But I have one in progress, not a 'super' light but an easy simple flashlight.


----------



## TyJo

thijsco19 said:


> Wow, everyone has so many and very nice lights!!
> I seriously havent one light at all!
> 
> But I have one in progress, not a 'super' light but an easy simple flashlight.


Come on man, welcome to CPF, but you can't leave us hanging like that haha.


----------



## thijsco19

Thanks .

I can make a picture of it when it's finished:thumbsup:.
I will buy some LED flashlights later, at least one.


----------



## ma_sha1

Mini Short arc


----------



## Ualnosaj

___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## nbp

Who doesn't like a nice backside?


----------



## smarkum




----------



## torino

hey HighlanderNorth

I have not tried it yet since I'm to careful to get it damagd


----------



## smarkum




----------



## lightwater

nbp said:


> Who doesn't like a nice backside?



I tidied up the rear ends of both my RRT-3, they are now a nice looking duo & easier to turn on! 
It's not a pretty sight with it's bits hanging out!


----------



## murpharoo

HDS Rotary 200


----------



## ChrisGarrett

SF 6P LED, Fenix PD32, ZL SC-600, ShiningBeam I-mini, Sunwayman V10R, Xeno E03 NW and a Icon Rogue 1.

Chris


----------



## ffemt6263




----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## stoli67

Nice Hiro.... Is that a 3 inch flipper?


----------



## smarkum

Rotary on Holiday . . .


----------



## kramer5150

This is most of my collection... not including 3AAA junk-lights.
high-res image:
http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/7320/dscn2495j.jpg





and the D30 which I forgot to include. HD2010 for size reference.


----------



## [email protected]

My simply functional collection.

Lummi Wee Ti and 4Sevens Quark X 123^2 Tactical.


----------



## välineurheilija

My Surefire 6P led with the z49 switch i just got yesterday


----------



## smarkum

HDS Rotary on Holiday in Colorado Springs. . . 





















All taken at Garden of the Gods. What a beautiful place!


----------



## SoCalDep

Family pic (couldn't get all of the big lights into the pic, so they are cut off a bit...and it's missing a couple at work and the weaponlights...):






Some of my favorite EDCs:


----------



## mohanjude

The beautiful masculine looking Thud LT next to SVM Ti


----------



## mohanjude

Double post... Need to install trits.. Fitted E series e switch with trits and it looks great.


----------



## stoli67

I made the orange bezel for this light but the light engine died and I am awating a new orange light...












So currently the orange bezel is lurking on my Titanium clicky till I finish installing Ice Blue trits in its replacement bezel







And now for the currnet V10R crop











Two with Jeff Hanko Battey tube mods and one with Precision Works Battery tube and Bezel & McGizmo Clip

Still waiting on the other (Toxic/ Radioactive) Clip from Jeff and a couple of Steve Ku's trit bezels!

http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/af60/stoli67/DSC_0029a.jpg



Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## dlmorgan999

Great looking collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## stoli67

Thank you sir. Coming from you that means something! I have a V10R with all green trits too.... Not quite finished... I call it the Green Lantern!


----------



## OCD

A fountain sculpture at the St. Louis Botanical Gardens.

My 200 Clicky was to bright for this guy!


----------



## smarkum

NICE OCD! The botanical gardens in St. Louis are beautiful . . . but HOT this year! YIKES. 

Mine visited the zoo in Colorado Springs yesterday . . . it was 95 degrees there . . . 10 degrees cooler than home though . . . where we are now . . . it's 106. TOO HOT. 

Bear claw: 






Spider web: 






And I nearly had a heart attack when I realized my 10yo was going for a flashlight pose with the Giraffe. . . I was just interested in the Giraffe. . . and she nearly dropped it when I expressed my shock!


----------



## dlmorgan999

stoli67 said:


> Thank you sir. Coming from you that means something! I have a V10R with all green trits too.... Not quite finished... I call it the Green Lantern!


You're welcome. I like your color schemes - especially on the switches. I may use that color scheme on one of my future lights. 

I just got back from vacation and found that I have received my most recent trit order. Now I'll be able to add the missing orange trits to the V10R. 

I'm very happy with my one V10R, but seeing your family has me seriously considering adding another one to the collection!  :devil:


----------



## dlmorgan999

mohanjude said:


> The beautiful masculine looking Thud LT next to SVM Ti


And _how_, pray tell, do you happen to be in possession of one of these beauties already? I'm jealous!


----------



## Got Lumens?

smarkum said:


> NICE OCD! The botanical gardens in St. Louis are beautiful . . . but HOT this year! YIKES.
> 
> Mine visited the zoo in Colorado Springs yesterday . . . it was 95 degrees there . . . 10 degrees cooler than home though . . . where we are now . . . it's 106. TOO HOT.
> 
> Bear claw:
> 
> Spider web:
> 
> 
> And I nearly had a heart attack when I realized my 10yo was going for a flashlight pose with the Giraffe. . . I was just interested in the Giraffe. . . and she nearly dropped it when I expressed my shock!


That's really cool. Thanks for sharing.
GL


----------



## stoli67

The precision works V10r is a Ti+ with an XML


----------



## kj2

My new Olight SR95 UT


----------



## S1LVA

Pretty proud of this one!
Bored 9P w/ matching A19 for use with 2x18650
M2 bezel sporting a Torchlab 219 LMH drop-in
Awesome lanyard made by forum member 





:wave:
S1LVA


----------



## tobrien

kj2 said:


> My new Olight SR95 UT
> 
> [IG]http://i48.tinypic.com/o69q10.jpg[/IMG]
> [IG]http://i45.tinypic.com/f0rsqd.jpg[/IMG]
> [IG]http://i48.tinypic.com/296fbxj.jpg[/IMG]



congratulations on getting that light, I want one really bad! haha


----------



## dbleznak




----------



## HighlanderNorth

stoli67 said:


> I made the orange bezel for this light but the light engine died and I am awating a new orange light...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So currently the orange bezel is lurking on my Titanium clicky till I finish installing Ice Blue trits in its replacement bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now for the currnet V10R crop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two with Jeff Hanko Battey tube mods and one with Precision Works Battery tube and Bezel & McGizmo Clip
> 
> Still waiting on the other (Toxic/ Radioactive) Clip from Jeff and a couple of Steve Ku's trit bezels!
> 
> http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/af60/stoli67/DSC_0029a.jpg





Those tritium additions look simply bad-a$$....... Where do you get them, do you have to install them yourself, or send the lights out for installation?


----------



## stoli67

The v10r mods are a mixture of people's work. Jeff hank, Steve Ku and Barry at precision works.

Barry cut the HDS bezel slots too. I installed the trits in the bezel


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Stoli, fantastic collection of lights! :bow:


----------



## grayhighh

http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x460/d212009/Steve Ku/DSC_3694.jpg



Please resize your image as per my PM to you yesterday.
Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## JWRitchie76

My newest! SWM V10R XP-G, modified to Nichia 219 High CRI, McGizmo clip and DX switch cover. Love it!











With big brothers. McGizmo Haiku XP-G 3 volt 4000K tint. McGizmo Haiku XP-G 6 volt 4200K tint


----------



## tobrien

JWRitchie76 said:


> My newest! SWM V10R XP-G, modified to Nichia 219 High CRI, McGizmo clip and DX switch cover. Love it!
> 
> http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh11/jwritchie76/Lights/012-2.jpg[/IG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh11/jwritchie76/Lights/014-3.jpg[/MG]
> 
> With big brothers. McGizmo Haiku XP-G 3 volt 4000K tint. McGizmo Haiku XP-G 6 volt 4200K tint
> [IMG]http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh11/jwritchie76/Lights/015-2.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh11/jwritchie76/Lights/021-2.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> looks great!


----------



## Swede74




----------



## madecov

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/madecov/Flashlight/DSC_1945.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/madecov/Flashlight/DSC_1948.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/madecov/Flashlight/DSC_1934.jpg

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/madecov/Flashlight/DSC_1933.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## DoctaDink




----------



## SunnyQueensland

There are some great collections here. These are a few of my more recent purchases.


----------



## JWRitchie76

DoctaDink said:


>



Very nice! Esp. the Yo and Kimber.


----------



## DoctaDink

JWRitchie76 said:


> Very nice! Esp. the Yo and Kimber.



Thanks. The YO2 is mine, the Kimber is actually my son's, but I thought it classy with the other items.


----------



## david57strat

Smarkum, the giraffe shot is priceless! That's my favorite one.



smarkum said:


> NICE OCD! The botanical gardens in St. Louis are beautiful . . . but HOT this year! YIKES. Mine visited the zoo in Colorado Springs yesterday . . . it was 95 degrees there . . . 10 degrees cooler than home though . . . where we are now . . . it's 106. TOO HOT.


----------



## dbleznak




----------



## dlmorgan999

Nice looking pair!


----------



## dbleznak

Thanks 😃


----------



## stoli67

Now I just need a red trit bezel for my other Titanium Clicky!


----------



## dlmorgan999

A TNC bead-blasted aluminum 26650, a Tain bead-blasted titanium Hyperlux, and a TNC copper 26650.


----------



## easilyled

Just beautiful, dlmorgan. I love the contrast in colors between the 3 lights. Copper looks spectacular when freshly polished.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Copper looks spectacular when freshly polished.


Yep - that's what lead to this picture. I had just finished polishing it and I thought it looked too nice not to share with others. 

I know that some people really like the patina look, but I prefer shiny! Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## firefightergotoguy

nice lights


----------



## smarkum

It's been some time since I've posted any pics . . .
I could not pass up opportunity to snap a pic of this HUGE mushroom in my front yard!


----------



## Got Lumens?

smarkum said:


> It's been some time since I've posted any pics . . .
> I could not pass up opportunity to snap a pic of this HUGE mushroom in my front yard!


That mushroom shot sure looks great! 



I just got my first custom one last week.
GL



 . 


Thumbnails click to Enlarge


----------



## rshadd




----------



## dlmorgan999

Nice picture rshadd!


----------



## whateatsrabbits

Here is my collection so far.


----------



## greatscoot

My small collection of lights. Or is it a collection of small lights?


----------



## F. Premens




----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Welcome to CPF, F. Premens! Nice photos of your lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## F. Premens

Thanks Hiro. :thumbsup:

Your SWM looks really cool.


----------



## Got Lumens?

F. Premens said:


>


F. Premens :welcome:
Where'd you get the Bronte RA01 SS(no links please)?
I have one of those 
I also have the new Sunwayman C10R
Thanks for sharing
GL


 . 


Click To Enlarge


----------



## donn_

This is my favorite collection:






All participants in Mirage_Man's renowned custom Camo HAIII run. I've been collecting them for years, and having them built out.

The latest to be built is the 1.5D Mag, artfully performed by Mac:











It sports a Hepta (7x) XP-G R5 1D 6200K module on 39mm MCPCB wired in series + 39mm optics +-20° FWHM, and runs on a 3x17670 cell holder.

A heavy duty custom heatsink, with dimples around the perimeter, and a brand new MaxFlex5 driver, and we have a beautiful and functional multi-level floody powerhouse.

Out-the-front readings on the 1A current table, from Mac's calibrated sphere:
1) 61
2) 595 
3) 809
4) 1163
5) 1659

They have their own rifle case, which they share with some nice camo Aleph classics:


----------



## nbp

Hiro, is that a real Dam bezel on your SWM? Very cool addition if so. :wow:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Thanks, yes, it's a real dam bezel from JHanko. Jeff's a true artist with ti and steel. 
:twothumbs


----------



## F. Premens

Got Lumens? said:


> F. Premens :welcome:
> Where'd you get the Bronte RA01 SS(no links please)?
> I have one of those
> I also have the new Sunwayman C10R
> Thanks for sharing
> GL



Thanks. :thumbsup:

I got it in DinoDirect, a day that appeared at a really good price, 18$. :thumbsup:

Are you a Bronte fan? You have a lot of Brontes! :laughing:


----------



## Kingfisher

My latest addition: Nitecore EC1. Now my favourite little light.




Oversize image replaced with thumb - Norm


----------



## Got Lumens?

Kingfisher said:


> My latest addition: Nitecore EC1. Now my favourite little light.


Wow that's a cool looking little light.
I'll have to check those out, Thanks.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Here are a few pictures of my recently acquired Aleph tribute light with anodizing by ukmidnite.


----------



## easilyled

Great pictures as usual Dave. I really like the narrow depth-of-field on the bottom photo.
ukmidnite's anodising is superb and should be well protected from wear since its cleverly placed in all the grooves/recesses of the light.


----------



## precisionworks

That is absolutely elegant


----------



## tobrien

that blue and silver scheme looks great!


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Great pictures as usual Dave. I really like the narrow depth-of-field on the bottom photo.
> ukmidnite's anodising is superb and should be well protected from wear since its cleverly placed in all the grooves/recesses of the light.





tobrien said:


> that blue and silver scheme looks great!


Thanks for the nice words Daniel.  I very much enjoy playing with depth-of-field and I was pleased with how the bottom photo came out.

And you are both correct - ukmidnite does great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## F. Premens




----------



## bushmattster

You guys take some great pictures. I do not.......My first McGizmo
http://i654.photobucket.com/albums/uu264/bushmattster/510.jpg
Haiku XM-L 2xAA


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## beach honda

I think the battle worn "Ugly Betty" SW01 does this M3 justice. It's an *** kickin' hand me down from an older light :shrug:




Here is why I love well worn SureFire


----------



## bushmattster

That millennium looks bad ***.


----------



## beach honda

Thanks. I sold a lot of things to get it how I like it.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Beach, the ugly SW01 tailcap looks great on the M3!


----------



## beach honda

Thanks HP! Its my favorite light I've ever assembled. Awaiting an MD10 from Malkoff & Co and more 17500 AWs.
it just feels so tank-like :devil:


----------



## donn_




----------



## donn_




----------



## beach honda

donn- just fantastic! Impossible to choose just one!


----------



## stoli67

My new stealth LS27 and my heavily reworked LS20 with Neutral XML and XPG upgrade.


----------



## donn_

6-emitter PAR36 tractor headlight running on a 3x18650 Ellie. Two lenses; one flood, one spot.


----------



## donn_

Elektrolumens Mule:






Seven SSC P4 SWOH emitters in a big-head 3D MagLite.


----------



## donn_




----------



## smarkum

AWESOME to see so many posts today . . . and beautiful lights! 
















Ku Gavina, Mac TRI, Sunwayman V10R Ti, Jetbeam Ti
and
Clothes by AOTH


----------



## stoli67

Shelby those are awesome!

I love the tri-edc ... nice color combo!


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Overdriving fun.


----------



## smarkum




----------



## Hiro Protagonist

I really like your beautiful outdoor photos and your funny photos of your lights Shelby!


----------



## fredzoyt

Here's mine minus two.
Dave


----------



## smarkum

Trying some different settings . . .


----------



## Empire

PROMETHEUS ALPHA


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a nice Dark Sucks light.


----------



## Empire

dlmorgan999 said:


> That's a nice Dark Sucks light.


Thanks, Now the company name is Prometheus


----------



## dlmorgan999

Empire said:


> Thanks, Now the company name is Prometheus


That's right - I forgot (sorry about that Jason ).


----------



## stoli67

smarkum said:


> Trying some different settings . . .




The wait for the fatty was certainly worth it!


----------



## tobrien

donn_ said:


>



is that a Xeno Cube?


----------



## guardpost3

Got this in the mail this morning!


----------



## nbp

My Haiku went backpacking with me for a couple days this past weekend, so it seemed appropriate to get a pic of it out in the wild.


----------



## smarkum

Most recent addition:


----------



## dlmorgan999

Nice and _stealthy_ looking!


----------



## ridnovir

smarkum said:


> Most recent addition:



What kind of light/brand is it?


----------



## nbp

McGizmo LS20 with what looks like AlTiN coating....or something like it.


----------



## grayhighh

Chris,

Gotta say i love these E1b:twothumbs



beach honda said:


> Here is why I love well worn SureFire


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Talk to us...that is a nice LS20....

obi


----------



## hkusp.40

From left to right:
Inova T4--227 lumens
Fenix TK12--245 lumens 
Streamlight ProTac 2AAA--80 lumens 


http://img.tapatalk.com/ad09e7e5-b096-c51e.jpg



Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## stoli67

Its the brother of this LS27!


----------



## FlashLion

**Two of my lights**


----------



## hkusp.40

Left to right: Inova T4 (227 lumens), Fenix TK12 (245 lumens), Streamlight ProTac 2AAA (80 lumens)


----------



## smarkum

Stealth LS 20 in AOTH holster: 
and yes, it has an AlTiN coating . . . a ugrades in the LE dept . . . .
and I'm scared to use it . . . it is SO minty. . . 






Exolion:


----------



## cland72

beach honda said:


> Here is why I love well worn SureFire



what's the story on this pic?


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

smarkum said:


> Stealth LS 20 in AOTH holster:
> and yes, it has an AlTiN coating . . . a ugrades in the LE dept . . . .
> and I'm scared to use it . . . it is SO minty. . .



Do not part with this light without discussing with me first. Your Gavina has a honing device that I can activate should I find out you have let this go to another.

obi


----------



## smarkum

Obi . . . I knew that Gavina was special . . . I had NO idea it had a honing device :nana:

This one really has a beautiful finish . . . 











maybe this little guy is part of Obi's plan?


----------



## beach honda

cland72 said:


> what's the story on this pic?




It was posted in the "well used lights" thread as it was my primary EDC for two years. That is what it looked like after the 2 years were up and I gifted it. I'm not entirely sure what abraded it the most, but I was a mechanic at the time so that may have had something to do with it. :shrug:


----------



## precisionworks

smarkum said:


> This one really has a beautiful finish . . .



Beautiful light. Is that stone wash or bead blast finish?


----------



## kj2




----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

precisionworks said:


> Beautiful light. Is that stone wash or bead blast finish?



Coating of some sort. It can appear more blue in certain photos. Something like the AlTi coating or something.

obi


----------



## borealis




----------



## dlmorgan999

Nice variety! :thumbsup:


----------



## Abbot

See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd

A flashaholics collection is never complete, but I gotta say I'm pretty happy with mine right now 











From left to right:

Quark AA Ti, modded with High CRI XP-G
Solarforce L2T with nailbender High CRI XM-L dropin.
Mac's Customs 3300L with 1550ma High CRI XP-G's
Elektrolumens ST90 Search & Rescue Extreme.
Solarforce L2P with Kerberos triple High CRI XP-G dropin
Quark 123^2 modded with High CRI XP-G
Mac's Customs Tri-EDC with 750mA High CRI XP-G's (Start on low, no mode memory custom L333 board)


----------



## smarkum

Todays arrival . . . AN MBI CORE TI!


----------



## T45

guardpost3 said:


> Got this in the mail this morning!



I LOVE those Nite Ize S-Carabiners! Have one on all my AA Maratacs and on my Quark Mini X.


----------



## smarkum

G A V I N A : 






L S 2 0 P A R T S :


----------



## dlmorgan999

Beautiful lights!


----------



## smarkum




----------



## speed88




----------



## tobrien

speed88 said:


>



SF combat rings?

edit: that's an insanely cool shot!


----------



## ZRXBILL

After seeing some of these fantastic photos I think I may need a new camera more than a new light.


----------



## F. Premens




----------



## misterS

reduced lights by misterS5595, on Flickr


----------



## precisionworks

ZRXBILL said:


> After seeing some of these fantastic photos I think I may need a new camera more than a new light.


+1

Quite a few members have dramatically upped their skill level. It seems like not so long ago SMarkum commented that her images weren't as good as they should be. Now they're some of the best on CPF


----------



## S1LVA

New MD2 for my lady  
I put a pink switch cover on it too!

S1LVA


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Kenji quad dropins. Booyeh


----------



## wuyeah

This thread is going STRONG!

Zebralight H31Fw & H502d Headlamp


----------



## ffemt6263




----------



## speed88




----------



## guardpost3

Cooling down my Mac with a little LN2.


----------



## tobrien

speed88 said:


>





guardpost3 said:


> Cooling down my Mac with a little LN2.



phenomenal shots both of you!


----------



## KuanR

Part of my edc for the past 2 months


----------



## jlomein

KuanR said:


> Part of my edc for the past 2 months



I remember you talking about that Benchmade at the last meet up. Never seen one in hand but it always looks sweet.


----------



## Mike81

My current gear:


Fenix TK11







Lumilight Light Cannon 1600 (Trustfire TR-1600)







Niteye EYE30 is coming....


----------



## KuanR

jlomein said:


> I remember you talking about that Benchmade at the last meet up. Never seen one in hand but it always looks sweet.



You have a good memory! It's my only knife now and I love it. I'll bring it to the next meet for sure.


----------



## grayhighh




----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice looking light! :thumbsup:


----------



## murpharoo

A few new acquisitions.....


----------



## F. Premens

Sorry for the quality. :thumbsup:


----------



## CampingMaster

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## CampingMaster

[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## CampingMaster

[/IMG]


----------



## CampingMaster

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Mike81

Finally here!


----------



## stoli67

that is just Nuts!

Great Pics though.... macro lens no doubt.


----------



## don.gwapo

On a budget so I this is what I bought. .






Sky Ray King.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

S1LVA said:


> New MD2 for my lady
> I put a pink switch cover on it too!
> 
> S1LVA



I just got one of those as well! Great light.

I just noticed you were from Whitinsville... I used to work in the huge mill building there. Small world!!


----------



## Mike81

stoli67 said:


> that is just Nuts!
> 
> Great Pics though.... macro lens no doubt.



Thanks!

Lens is 40mm F2.8 micro Nikkor.
Cool, little macro lens!


----------



## Delta_One

Oh my! Nice shots guys!
Pardon me if my pic ain't as good as you guys.. am using mobile shots 

http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa454/izzac_helmy/IMG_20120928_073602_zps098c8505.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Bogie

Here is a new group shot of my new 6PX Pro 9/11 edition and whatever else was on my desk.


----------



## neu.alex

I specialize in stationary led systems for flood lighting. I use them too b able to see while im out carp fishing. 






Not the best pic but its all i have...


----------



## ledmitter_nli

:naughty:


----------



## Mike81

EYE 30 on action:


----------



## Mike81

Close-up:


----------



## tobrien

Mike81 said:


> Close-up:



that's *awesome*!


----------



## KuanR

I'm on a trip this weekend and couldn't decide what to take. Now that I'm settled down I think this is overkill


----------



## stoli67

Better to be over prepared!


----------



## beach honda

Most used.


----------



## Zephrus

mrlysle said:


> Don't have my DQG II tiny in here, or my holster for my SC600 made for me by Hogo.





Holy cow! Nice collection mrlysle!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

JHanko made a ti LF2XT head to go with the Ku ti LF2XT battery tube. Compasillo named it the "Jhan-Ku" :twothumbs


----------



## mohanjude

This is a Jeff Hanko style body for the SVM Ti.

Jeff told me he doesn't like the holes at the bottom of the tube. Planning to mill 18 slots along the base.


----------



## dlmorgan999

mohanjude said:


> This is a Jeff Hanko style body for the SVM Ti.
> 
> Jeff told me he doesn't like the holes at the bottom of the tube. Planning to mill 18 slots along the base.


Be sure to post another picture when you are done. I definitely want to see the result!


----------



## grayhighh

My close up usage light line up.


----------



## greatscoot

Cary, I always like your backgrounds.


----------



## grayhighh

Thanks Scott. 



greatscoot said:


> Cary, I always like your backgrounds.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## smarkum

Hiro Protagonist said:


>



Ohhhhh. The claw has delivered our Master! 
Beautiful LS20!


----------



## stoli67

Nice light Hiro.... you like the finish?


Now for the big question .... will you carry it?


----------



## beach honda

stoli67 said:


> Nice light Hiro....


----------



## HaileStorm

From then till now. Most are cheapo lights but they all still work =)






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## herculaneum79

My loved HDS Rotary 



https://www.facebook.com/FlashlightReviews
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/78160_547756981907727_1562810279_o.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Mike81

Got these today from DX:


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## smarkum

stoli67 said:


> Nice light Hiro.... you like the finish?
> 
> 
> Now for the big question .... will you carry it?




I could not. Too perfectly coated. It is a piece of beauty!


----------



## peter_cook2

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-MfR3lm7adoE/UJQtq7KX2DI/AAAAAAAAAAs/S4sgqnGbioc/s640/052.JPG


I know one of these lights is very special!! But it is not for sale so please dont beg!!


----------



## peter_cook2

Why is my picture not showing? Instead of the link?


----------



## shado

peter_cook2 said:


>



Peter,

You need to put it between



:wave:


----------



## FlashLion

One more in my collection




review coming soon...


----------



## misterS

*A couple of new ones.*




Lights2 by misterS5595, on Flickr


----------



## Mojer

*Re: A couple of new ones.*



misterS said:


> Lights2 by misterS5595, on Flickr




Very nice.....what light is on the right?


----------



## Burntrice

*Re: A couple of new ones.*

My current collection, not amazing I know but it includes a great thrower, and decent flooder, something for the bed side, a bit of flashy titanium and a perfect work edc. 






Dereelight dbs v3 aspheric, Preon 2 Ti, Fenix PD30, Zebralight SC600, Nitecore D10 SP, Sunwayman V10R Ti, McGizmo Mule Hi CRI, Zebralight H502, Nitecore EC1, Preon 0.






Showing my Nitecore EC1 and Zebralight H502 mods, rare earth magnets stuck to the bottom for mounting in work. 






Bit of fun with a couple of trits, H502 on moonlight and the glow in the dark reflectors on the H502 and Preon 0


----------



## Got Lumens?

*Re: A couple of new ones.*

My Newsest additions.
The Holy Flashlight. The 1/2" X 2-1/4" 600lm Flashlight! Available in Titanium, Copper, Brass, and Titanium Bead blasted. The black is its case. Emitters are XM-L U2, XM-L T5 NW, and Nichia 219 HCRI 
GL




Click to Enlarge


----------



## smarkum

*Re: A couple of new ones.*

Copper HF and my beloved KU38DD: 
















Pretty blue!!


----------



## moshow9

*Re: A couple of new ones.*



Mojer said:


> Very nice.....what light is on the right?


The one on the right is the iTP SC1 Eluma.

My first contribution to this thread is this one that came in the mail today.


----------



## HaileStorm

Added another to my collection! A great addition, I must say. I really like this light and is my current fave.


----------



## easilyled

*Re: A couple of new ones.*



smarkum said:


> Copper HF and my beloved KU38DD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty blue!!



Beautiful lights and pictures! The copper keyfob perfectly complements the HF. :thumbsup:


----------



## AutoTech

*Re: A couple of new ones.*

HaileStorm, Armytek are superb aren't they! Without doubt the toughest feeling light I've held. I've got a predator and love the finish.


----------



## tobrien

*Re: A couple of new ones.*



AutoTech said:


> HaileStorm, Armytek are superb aren't they! Without doubt the toughest feeling light I've held. I've got a predator and love the finish.



ditto!


----------



## Hidebo

*Re: Photo of your lights*

My flashlights.


----------



## smarkum

Beautiful! A fabulous trio for sure 

Sent from Sistah Shelby ;-)


----------



## HaileStorm

AutoTech said:


> HaileStorm, Armytek are superb aren't they! Without doubt the toughest feeling light I've held. I've got a predator and love the finish.



Sure is! Feels really tough and it has so many features! Greatest light I've ever owned


----------



## nbp

New to me Alpha. 






Flashlight booty. Niiiiice. :naughty:






Doesn't this light have the coolest die/reflector combo ever??? I love the stippled reflector, looks sweet and makes one heck of nice beam. :wow:


----------



## Lite_me

Gimmie that!!!!


----------



## nbp

Lite_me said:


> Gimmie that!!!!



www.darksucks.com

The Ready Mades are a heck of a deal!


----------



## Got Lumens?

HaileStorm said:


> Added another to my collection! A great addition, I must say. I really like this light and is my current fave.


I fondled and reviewed one of those on a pass around. Great choice :thumbsup:
Is that a Viking S or an X that you got?
GL


----------



## climberkid

GL! You didn't even get one to keep? It reminds me of a large version of of of Guys lights. It's my EDC next to the HF. 
Jason over at Dark Sucks is a great guy to deal with and the Alpha isn't a light I've been afraid to beat up.




FYI: this was lit by my HF copper with XM-L T6





FYI: this was lit by my Alpha Ready Made with MC-E and boom reflector.


----------



## Got Lumens?

climberkid said:


> GL! You didn't even get one to keep? It reminds me of a large version of of of Guys lights. It's my EDC next to the HF.
> Jason over at Dark Sucks is a great guy to deal with and the Alpha isn't a light I've been afraid to beat up.
> FYI: this was lit by my HF copper with XM-L T6
> 
> FYI: this was lit by my Alpha Ready Made with MC-E and boom reflector.


Hi Alex,
Already got my Predator T5 NW. Some sturdy quality in them Armytek's.
I have talked with Jason, a very good maker of some very cool customs :thumbsup:
GL


----------



## conquer88

Arm and dangerous !!!Suspect down! My all time reliable surefire E2e oldschool but my favorite light in action ! 










Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## smarkum

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/11/24/e8e8egyg.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## climberkid

Haha smarkum, too funny.


----------



## nbp

Ok, I'm starting to think you're just post count fluffing now with all your blue image posts, Normie.


----------



## Hidebo

I got a Pro T4. 
It's the special ordered to Wolf-Eyes using 4 Cree XP-G2 R5 1D.


​


----------



## MarkStar

Nitecore MH2C


----------



## Swede74




----------



## Swede74




----------



## stoli67

My new Haiku Light Engine!

Custom built by DatiLED - Neutral XML LED with custom light engine from

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=1291


I think the levels that I chose went 10 , 500 1200 mA 


It does get hotter than the original one on the left but is brighter!


----------



## tobrien

stoli67 said:


> My new Haiku Light Engine!
> 
> Custom built by DatiLED - Neutral XML LED with custom light engine from
> 
> http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=1291
> 
> 
> I think the levels that I chose went 10 , 500 1200 mA
> 
> 
> It does get hotter than the original one on the left but is brighter!



that's awesome! datiled will be putting that same driver GDuP H.O. driver in my 4Sevens Titanium Quark 123 light, too, albeit with an XP-G2 4000K


----------



## grayhighh

Some love for knurly.


----------



## weklund

*
Surefire Mod W/ Seiko Monster Mod











*​


----------



## smarkum

Was taking some trit shots . . . thought I'd share!


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a great picture Shelby!  :thumbsup:


----------



## shado

Some pics I've posted elsewhere, but wanted to share here 

*SPY 005's*






*SPY 007's*






*GatLight 168 Pila*






*and some Damascus *


----------



## jondotcom

weklund said:


> *
> Surefire Mod W/ Seiko Monster Mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Now why did you have to go do a thing like that? Now I'm hooked on the seiko monster (and find there's a cult following on it!).


----------



## violatorjf

My Nitecore EA4 and Ontario RAT 1 - what I carry most days.


----------



## weklund

jondotcom said:


> Now why did you have to go do a thing like that? Now I'm hooked on the seiko monster (and find there's a cult following on it!).





*The "Watch Jones" can be just as bad as the "Flashaholic Syndrome" .... I have been afflicted for some 30 years.

The Seiko "Monster" is to watches as the Surefire 6P Style is to flashlights .... "Highly Modable"

















*




​


----------



## Redhat703

My SF 6P with ThruNite XML drop in:
http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd503/redhat703/Flashlight/file-31.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## tjswarbrick

I've been experimenting with a light box.
I see I still have a ways to go, but here are a couple:

Several of my 2x CR123 lights:




ET P20Ct MkII, Tiablo A7 with VN54 neutral XP-G2, LT TD15x, LP MRV with VN54 XM-L U2, S-F L2P with NB 219, SF 6P with M61 219, SF C2 with M61W

My EDC rotation 1x CR123 lights:




47 Neutral Quark Tactical X, ET Ti Neutral D25C Clicky, PF Groovy! with P4, S-F L2M with NB/wquiles 219 Joule Thief.


----------



## MarkStar

FourSevens Quark QTLC


----------



## sandalian

*Re: A couple of new ones.*

Novatac 120T, new member of my "Pocket Squad":


----------



## S1LVA

*Re: A couple of new ones.*

Just scored a mint Gen6 L1. Still one of the greatest lights ever made.







 



 

Thanks, Ben!

S1LVA


----------



## Swedpat

*Re: A couple of new ones.*

Here are my christmas presents to myself. At friday I thought I would receive Hot pink Malkoff MD M61 Nichia 219 next year but yesterday, at SATURDAY, the postman delievered the package with the light! Fenix PD32UE I received a week ago.


----------



## Swedpat

*Re: A couple of new ones.*

Here is a picture of one of my beauties: Shortened and modified Purple Maglite with Malkoff XM-L dropin. 700lumens with 3AA cells.


----------



## tobrien

*Re: A couple of new ones.*



Swedpat said:


> Here is a picture of one of my beauties: Shortened and modified Purple Maglite with Malkoff XM-L dropin. 700lumens with 3AA cells.


that looks spectacular. very nice!


----------



## Swedpat

*Re: A couple of new ones.*



tobrien said:


> that looks spectacular. very nice!



Thanks tobrien. But actually the color rendition of the camera(maybe because of the flash?) is not perfect. The true color of the purple is more like beetroot than this bluish color.


----------



## T45

S1LVA said:


> Just scored a mint Gen6 L1. Still one of the greatest lights ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ben!
> 
> S1LVA



Great Lanyard and Bead!


----------



## don.gwapo

Thrunite Ti2, XP-G2.


----------



## Wiggle




----------



## shado

Raw Da with AOTH Black Croc Holster


----------



## BenChiew

S1LVA said:


> Just scored a mint Gen6 L1. Still one of the greatest lights ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ben!
> 
> S1LVA



Good to see it in good hands.


----------



## S1LVA

Siblings...





S1LVA


----------



## Light11

shado said:


> Raw Da with AOTH Black Croc Holster




Excellent Todd! :thumbsup:
Love that Raw Da.


----------



## Billboe

As I browse through all of the pictures in this thread, I'm taken with how good the lights look and a little ashamed of my own. I carry mine around a lot and the wear on them shows in the nicks, metal showing through the color, and scratches. How do you keep your lights looking so good? :sigh:


----------



## Billboe

My starting point.  Olight M20-X, Fenix P3D, and a Gerber Task Light with red LED. 
I tend to set my lights down on the surface next to me, so I like clips and other things on them to keep them from rolling around.


----------



## tobrien

Billboe said:


> My starting point.  Olight M20-X, Fenix P3D, and a Gerber Task Light with red LED.
> I tend to set my lights down on the surface next to me, so I like clips and other things on them to keep them from rolling around.



nice man! that's a whole lot better than what I started out with


----------



## stoli67

I started with a collection of mag lights! Wish I knew then what I know now ...


----------



## Ti²C




----------



## fisk-king

Billboe said:


> As I browse through all of the pictures in this thread, I'm taken with how good the lights look and a little ashamed of my own. I carry mine around a lot and the wear on them shows in the nicks, metal showing through the color, and scratches. How do you keep your lights looking so good? :sigh:



Billboe there is nothing to be ashamed about your *user* lights. Pics of lights with a lot of wear and nicks show a bit of character and that these *tools* are being used on a daily basis. 


I do have a few lights that are still pristine but usually the rest have a lot of wear . Be proud of your lights!!
Welcome to CPF! :wave:


----------



## asciutto

My two favorite tools for networking work


----------



## dlmorgan999

Here are some pictures of my Lux-RC FL33, alone and with some of its buddies.


----------



## cland72

asciutto said:


> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/3271/20121231132642.jpg
> 
> My two favorite tools for networking work



What do you have in the G2? P60 incan or something else?

Here is an old pic: I've since sold off the G2 lights and picked up a couple of Solarforce hosts. In my experience the G2s just never were reliable enough with aftermarket drop ins (for my taste).


----------



## tobrien

asciutto said:


> My two favorite tools for networking work



nice! in case you ever get tired of yellow, the yellow G2s are the best for dyeing


----------



## emu124

:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## henry1960

emu124 said:


> :devil::devil::devil:






Very Nice Light!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Jayman

Picture of my Niteye EYE15 XM-L led 18650 light. Shot taken with a Panasonic GF5 and edited with Snapseed.


----------



## S1LVA

Played lego yesterday and came up with this!







 

:devil:
S1LVA


----------



## Swede74

Zebralight SC52


----------



## BenChiew

My first Mac.


----------



## Swedpat

*Today I had a late christmas eve. Received packages from three dealers the same day!* 

From left: Malkoff XM-L dropin for Maglite 3-4C, Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L, Surefire 6P bored, Surefire C2 bored, 2xSurefire 9P bored, the second with added extention tube.

In front of these lights are 8x EagleTac 3400mAh 18650s and extention tube to 9P.


----------



## välineurheilija

Swedpat said:


> *Today I had a late christmas eve. Received packages from three dealers the same day!*
> 
> From left: Malkoff XM-L dropin for Maglite 3-4C, Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L, Surefire 6P bored, Surefire C2 bored, 2xSurefire 9P bored, the second with added extention tube.
> 
> In front of these lights are 8x EagleTac 3400mAh 18650s and extention tube to 9P.



Good stuff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emu124




----------



## dlmorgan999

Nice pictures, and interesting looking light emu! Is Apex the brand? If so, what is the model?


----------



## emu124

Thanks 

It's the Apex 5T6. Best value for money I bought so far.


http://www.fancyflashlights.com/goods.php?id=392


----------



## asciutto

tobrien said:


> nice! in case you ever get tired of yellow, the yellow G2s are the best for dyeing



Hey man, thanks for the heads up! I wasn't particularly fond of the yellow, but it is nice and high contrast so I can find it easier in my backpack!


----------



## tobrien

asciutto said:


> Hey man, thanks for the heads up! I wasn't particularly fond of the yellow, but it is nice and high contrast so I can find it easier in my backpack!


no problem at all


----------



## Lithium Juice

Here are a few of my lights;

Peak Eiger Oveready Nichia 119





RaLight 120






Surefire G2 w/ Malkoff M61LLL 219. I'm not sure I like this photo, but thought I would put it up anyway.






ThruNite Catapult V3 Neutral






Danny


----------



## stefan_wolf_ss

My trusty EDC flashlights :huh:


----------



## stoli67

My new TriV2 it its older sibling


























A few Titanium lights together


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Fantastic photos of your collection!
:twothumbs :bow: :bow:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

How can you follow up stoli's post?


----------



## stoli67

I have one of those too !


----------



## Moonwayman

Here are some of my lights.......humm which one doesn't look like the others?

t60cs, fury, e1b, pc10, HDS, RRT01



[/URL] image by The Real Newfie Ghost, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## T45

Hiro Protagonist said:


> How can you follow up stoli's post?



Well...it does have a certain...minimalist appeal. 
Hiro, where did you get the nice tritium vial from?


----------



## Norm

T45 said:


> Hiro, where did you get the nice tritium vial from?



Steve Ku sold them, I have one too.

Norm


----------



## BenChiew

Stoli67. That is some collection you have there.


----------



## stoli67

Thanks... My new triv2 has slotted in well


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Stoli - "slotted in well"


----------



## S1LVA

New favorite. While it may be using an outdated primary LED, it is still very useful! I just received this one NIB unopened! Batteries say 2015 on them so I assume this light is 7 or 8 years old  







 

:wave:
S1LVA


----------



## dlmorgan999

Here is my current collection of bigger lights. In the back row we have:

Sunwayman V60C, Sunwayman M40A, 4Sevens Maelstrom S12, Sunwayman M30R, Nitecore TM11 and JetBeam RRT-3.
The big guy in the front is the Spark SP6.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Here is my current collection of bigger lights. In the back row we have:
> 
> Sunwayman V60C, Sunwayman V40A, 4Sevens Maelstrom S12, Sunwayman M30R, Nitecore TM11 and JetBeam RRT-3.
> The big guy in the front is the Spark SP6.



Some potent looking lights there. The SP6 looks like a real bad boy!


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Some potent looking lights there. The SP6 looks like a real bad boy!


Thanks Daniel. The SP6 is so big, that laying it horizontally was really the only way to make the picture work!  

Also, after I finished the photo shoot I remembered that I also have a 4Sevens Maelstrom S18 (almost as big as the SP6!) that got left out. Perhaps I'll have to do another shoot soon.


----------



## eusty

Mine is nothing compared to some..but here you go


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

That's a great collection of bigger lights dlmorgan999! Which one is your favorite? Where are the trits on the lights? 

Here's another masterpiece from Jeff, a predator switch for the V10R Ti!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Hiro Protagonist said:


> That's a great collection of bigger lights dlmorgan999! Which one is your favorite? Where are the trits on the lights?


Thanks Hiro. That's a hard question to answer (like "which is your favorite child?" ). If I *had* to choose one, it would be the RRT-3 due to the 7 levels including an amazingly low low for a light that size. I also really like the TM11 due to its "wall of light". But the truth is that each light has its own useful characteristics (the V60C is actually quite a decent thrower).

I've been on a _trit vacation_ for a while as I collect a few more non-trit lights.  Having said that, as soon as I saw your post in the Jeff Hanko tribute thread, I immediately sent off an email for more information. :devil: It's a beautiful switch (as is everything that Jeff creates). :thumbsup:

I have a V10R Ti+ that has been begging to be finished for quite a while and this motivated me to get going and actually complete the mods.


----------



## Swedpat

A few days ago I received the order with Surefire Combat rings. These as well feel good and look cool! Here attached on Malkoff Hound Dog with MD3 body and Surefire Fury.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

dlmorgan999 said:


> Thanks Daniel. The SP6 is so big, that laying it horizontally was really the only way to make the picture work!
> 
> Also, after I finished the photo shoot I remembered that I also have a 4Sevens Maelstrom S18 (almost as big as the SP6!) that got left out. Perhaps I'll have to do another shoot soon.



Does the SP6 have more lux than an SST-90 light or is it floodier?


----------



## jamie.91

Not as impressive as others and poor photography skills nut you get the idea. i have more lights but these are my "best" ones lol my work light is an MG pocket rocket.






in the pic top left to bottom right

-Quark Mini 123 Ti #690
-Sunwayman V11R U3 Mirage limited edition 174 out of 800
-Thrunite TN11
-Nitecore D11 on 14500
-Quark mini 123 looking a little beast up as its the only one that gets used 
-Eagletac T10C The throw is unbeleivable on for its size!
-Surefire 6P 500lm nailbender 2 mode drop in, xeno SS gray bezel with GITD o ring and soft press McClicky
-Eastward Yj Cheapy, feels great in the hand though and throws great


----------



## bigcontainer

My first serious LED light arrived from Flashaholics today. After reading all the reviews of the Felix PD32UE I knew it was the light for me. Just got to wait till it goes dark! Also need to find a reasonable priced supplier for the batteries.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jamie.91

bigcontainer said:


> My first serious LED light arrived from Flashaholics today. After reading all the reviews of the Felix PD32UE I knew it was the light for me. Just got to wait till it goes dark! Also need to find a reasonable priced supplier for the batteries.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD




Hey, another UK member ?


----------



## tobrien

Swedpat said:


> A few days ago I received the order with Surefire Combat rings. These as well feel good and look cool! Here attached on Malkoff Hound Dog with MD3 body and Surefire Fury.



perfect! good thinking!


----------



## bigcontainer

jamie.91 said:


> Hey, another UK member ?



Yes, in the UK here, you never know when you need a light in this urban jungle!


----------



## jamie.91

bigcontainer said:


> Yes, in the UK here, you never know when you need a light in this urban jungle!



I use flashaholics to, they're great, did you use the discount code?


----------



## Swedpat

tobrien said:


> perfect! good thinking!



Thanks tobrien! A Malkoff has never been so cool like with this complement!


----------



## TKC




----------



## SlipKid

Here are my only two quality lights so far, A Fenix TK-11 and my Sunwayman M11R Sirius.


----------



## DAN92

Surefire C2 and head led KX4D (Defender)


----------



## mohanjude

Love the 007 and Tri-v - Anodised Clip and 6 Trit button mod.


----------



## KuanR

That clip... On a Spy.... That just plain works! Only down side I see is the tail standing isn't as stable anymore


----------



## mohanjude

KuanR said:


> That clip... On a Spy.... That just plain works! Only down side I see is the tail standing isn't as stable anymore



Yes true... But I got a plan. When I have time I am going to mill a recess and drop the clip in the recess. Will then use either counter sunk or flat button screws. It will almost tail stand perfectly. Other option is to drop 2 screws into the opposing corners so it will tail stand on the screws.....

When I get some more time I am going to install a 'few' trits on that base just to finnish it off. I remember somebody asking if the there was enough 'meat' on the side to install trits in between the gaps - well I think it is time that this was tackled as well?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Mohan, that's another great spy mod!


----------



## mohanjude

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Mohan, that's another great spy mod!



Thanks Hiro.. I am going keep applying practical mods since the Tri-v is now my EDC in addition to my trusty V10r Ti


----------



## samuraishot

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Mohan, that's another great spy mod!



+1

Mohan, will you be offering this mod to others?


----------



## mohanjude

I could do - if you trust me to do it ... let me know if you want to know any specifics. 

Mohan



samuraishot said:


> +1
> 
> Mohan, will you be offering this mod to others?


----------



## välineurheilija

SlipKid said:


> Here are my only two quality lights so far, A Fenix TK-11 and my Sunwayman M11R Sirius.


Is that a smooth reflector on the TK11? If so does it have any dark spots in the center of the beam?i have two TK10's they have orange peel but i would get a good deal for a TK11 im just worried about the beam because i got the LD22 and that has terrible black spots in the beam :hairpull:


----------



## Calcustom

My Zebra collection


----------



## dlmorgan999

Calcustom said:


> My Zebra collection


That is a very nice ZL collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## rocketsurgeon01

http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/user/alexalexnyc/media/1600_zps308ad0c8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
This is my (classified) ultra-high-lumen flashlight I use.

http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/user/alexalexnyc/media/beam_zps743b9e05.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=0
This is the same flashlight fully charged, on moon-light mode being aimed out of a port-hole. I'm looking for my cat here.

http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/user/alexalexnyc/media/SAM_0012_zpsd59baae5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
These are what I use when I'm on this terrain: 
4Sevens Maelstrom G5, Spark SD6-500CW, Streamlight Protac 1L (with Fenix red filter), First-Light USA Tomahawk MC (which I got today), Streamlight Protac 90, Streamlight Key-Mate, Streamlight Polytac HP.


----------



## sigsegv

From left to right: 
4Sevens Quark Mini, Olight S10 Baton, Fenix PD20, Sunwayman V11, Zebralight SC52 x 2, Zebralight H600 headlamp x 2, Zebralight SC600, Spark sl6-800cw, Fenix PD32 UE, Nitecore EA4 x 2, Nitecore Tiny Monster TM11, Olight SR95S UT.


----------



## SlipKid

välineurheilija said:


> Is that a smooth reflector on the TK11? If so does it have any dark spots in the center of the beam?i have two TK10's they have orange peel but i would get a good deal for a TK11 im just worried about the beam because i got the LD22 and that has terrible black spots in the beam :hairpull:



It does have a smooth reflector, the beam center is clean.......no dark spots on mine.


----------



## grayhighh

Ti Blue Cerakoted Surefire 6P


----------



## DAN92

grayhighh,

this is beautiful.


----------



## david57strat

sigsegv said:


> From left to right:
> 4Sevens Quark Mini, Olight S10 Baton, Fenix PD20, Sunwayman V11, Zebralight SC52 x 2, Zebralight H600 headlamp x 2, Zebralight SC600, Spark sl6-800cw, Fenix PD32 UE, Nitecore EA4 x 2, Nitecore Tiny Monster TM11, Olight SR95S UT.



Great picture, and nice collection!


----------



## ToNIX




----------



## tatopus




----------



## Swede74

Look what the mailman brought today!


----------



## ToNIX

Swede74 said:


> Look what the mailman brought today!



He brought nice dices


----------



## cland72

grayhighh said:


> Ti Blue Cerakoted Surefire 6P
> 
> http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x460/d212009/Surefires/_JWK5656_zps37c13803.jpg



Very nice! Who coated it?


----------



## tobrien

tatopus said:


> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-nMJbPwH4vQM/USX0Rs_uFpI/AAAAAAAAaDA/n5qkHGx4YUA/s800/IMGP2225-3.jpg[/IG]
> 
> [IMG]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-DiGgVCrzshc/USX2w_cjmPI/AAAAAAAAaDs/43TCwrg_e64/s800/IMGP2289-5.jpg[/IG][/QUOTE]
> 
> wow those are some amazing photos!


----------



## tatopus

tobrien said:


> wow those are some amazing photos!


Thanks!)


----------



## Wiggle

ZL SC52


----------



## burntoshine

my collection as of now:





High CRI
counter-clockwise from top right:
HDS rotary, HDS clicky, Sunwayman V11R, 7777 Quark 123, 7777 AA MiNi, 7777 123 MiNi, 7777 CR2 MiNi (x3)


Neutral White
clockwise from top left:
Zebralight H600w, 7777 Quark RGBw, Jetbeam RRT-0, Eagletac M2SC4, Liteflux LF3XT & 7777 Quark 123 Tactical (MTB combo), Fenix P1D, Fenix LOD, Zebralight H501w


Cool White
right to left:
free-with-$20-purchase lighthound keychain


----------



## tobrien

burntoshine said:


> my collection as of now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High CRI
> counter-clockwise from top right:
> HDS rotary, HDS clicky, Sunwayman V11R, 7777 Quark 123, 7777 AA MiNi, 7777 123 MiNi, 7777 CR2 MiNi (x3)
> 
> 
> Neutral White
> clockwise from top left:
> Zebralight H600w, 7777 Quark RGBw, Jetbeam RRT-0, Eagletac M2SC4, Liteflux LF3XT & 7777 Quark 123 Tactical (MTB combo), Fenix P1D, Fenix LOD, Zebralight H501w
> 
> 
> Cool White
> right to left:
> free-with-$20-purchase lighthound keychain



haha i love how you set up your photo and sectioned the tints off.

that cool white keychain freebie is so lonely


----------



## tatopus

burntoshine said:


> my collection as of now:


I like your humor)
Excellent collection!


----------



## burntoshine

tobrien said:


> haha i love how you set up your photo and sectioned the tints off.
> 
> that cool white keychain freebie is so lonely



Thanks! Don't worry, the keychain light isn't lonely; it gets along quite nicely with the other lights when there aren't lines drawn between them. 



tatopus said:


> I like your humor)
> Excellent collection!



Thank you!

I can almost justify my collection practically:

The Rotary is my EDC.
The Clicky is my workhorse light and backup EDC. 
The V11R has the lowest low of all the lights and is used daily to get out of bed, grab stuff and start my morning routine without bothering the wifey.
The 123 Quark with prism attachment sits on its side on my nightstand and illuminates the V11R & HDS clicky for easy grabbing. I keep it on moonmode all night.
The AA MiNi stays in my fireproof safe with a bunch of L91's.
The 123 MiNi is always in my pocket or around when I'm at home. I use it most in the house.
One of the CR2 MiNis is my EDC light at work, one stays in my music studio in the basement, and one partners with the rotary for EDC duty.

The H600w is my main mountain bike light and it is dang perfect for the job!!! One of my all-time favorite lights. Very necessary to my collection.
The Quark RGB is a keeper due to its uniqueness and fun. Great for giving the bike some ground effect lighting on group night rides. I keep it in my music studio most of the time.
The RRT-0 is my bike EDC for nighttime. The aggressive strike bezel is nice to have for this use; so I feel like I have something extra to stab things with.  I do a lot of night riding though wooded areas along the Missouri river. Life is good.
The M2SC4 is my go to thrower.
The LF3XT and Quark 123 Tactical are always on the mountain bike I'm currently using, but are only backup for night rides; in case the H600w fails. This setup is great though because the momentary on the Tactical allows me to flash / signal someone while the LF3XT is programmed for high, then moonmode, then the slowest double-flash (great for visibility when needed) on a mediumish mode. The '3XT also has the slowest and lowest locator beacon for level 4 and a nice & annoying strobe for level 5. The Quark Tactical modes are: tight-high, loose-moonmode. It looks kinda cool riding around at night with moonmodes on both lights and the H600w. I had two SC600w's and would occasionally use both of them as my MTB combo, but my buddy convinced me to sell him one of them and I ended up selling the other on the Marketplace.
The P1D sits in a wooden bowl next to my car keys.
The LOD sits in a junk drawer in the kitchen.
The H501w has been so dang useful for up close tasks around the house. It was my best friend when I rewired our basement.

The keychain light is a backup for all of these lights, well, kinda-sorta.


----------



## smarkum

We've got about 2 feet of snow on the ground . . .


----------



## smc170

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/02/27/ymy9ypav.jpg

Man do I love this little guy 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## smarkum

Probably another inch or so overnight . . . 2+ feet of snow on the ground


----------



## easilyled

Lovely picture Shelby illustrating the constrasting tints of those lights on the crispy, white snow.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Lovely picture Shelby illustrating the constrasting tints of those lights on the crispy, white snow.


Indeed - it shows up quite well!


----------



## ledmitter_nli

S1LVA said:


> Siblings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S1LVA



What model are those? oo:


----------



## Bogie

SF Backups EB1 (E1B is the new model)


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Bogie said:


> SF Backups EB1 (E1B is the new model)



Cool. Looked it up. Man those are a little too small. Damn


----------



## S1LVA

Bogie said:


> SF Backups EB1 (E1B is the new model)



Typo? They are EB1's which are the new model. E1B is older....

S1LVA


----------



## stoli67

OK I moved my McGizmo collection to their own pelikan case


----------



## dna89




----------



## AZPops

stoli67 said:


> I have one of those too !



I think the best way to start with you is, ... What don't you have?


----------



## holylight

can anyone show me a link on how to post picture ...... tks


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

smarkum said:


> Probably another inch or so overnight . . . 2+ feet of snow on the ground



Great snow pics! On high the lights will melt the snow by springtime.


----------



## scaramanga

here's my small collection...


----------



## dlmorgan999

Nice sharp pictures, and good depth-of-field. :thumbsup:

Nice collection too.


----------



## Tana

My two EDCs...





















(I was trying to figure out which thread to use to show these, thanks admin for enlighting me)


----------



## dlmorgan999

My current collection of bigger lights:


----------



## easilyled

Spectacular collection of power lights and very nice picture, Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Spectacular collection of power lights and very nice picture, Dave. :thumbsup:


Thanks Daniel. I can't get as much detail as I like due to the size of these lights, but it's not bad.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Here's my favorite AA light!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Here's my favorite AA light!


You have good taste in favorites!


----------



## smarkum

NICE Hiro!!!! 

Here is a not so good pic of my HF Brass in a dog print. . . 






I thought it would look better than it did. Maybe tomorrow when the sun is out . . .



Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## dlmorgan999

stoli67 said:


> OK I moved my McGizmo collection to their own pelikan case


That's a McGizmo collection to be proud of! Mine has grown nicely recently but I still want to add at least a Haiku.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Pelican case with the Bored SureFire C2's + quad drops. Bored 6P + Malkoff. A19 extender (greased), AA sleeve. ZebraLight H51C.
Kalrus XT11. Four 18650 spares, two RCR spares, six Enloop spares. Batteries arranged with some seated underneath the lights.

Bigger: http://oi49.tinypic.com/w8vqxc.jpg


----------



## greatscoot

grayhighh said:


> Ti Blue Cerakoted Surefire 6P



That is stunning and as usual, an amazing photo. I am going to send you all my lights to be photographed.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

I stayed two nights at a CPF's members wet-dream - a lodge without electricity. Using the TK75 tail standing on high I was able to light up my room as if it did have traditional lighting. Also was great in the valley at night. This thing throws. My HDS and Surefire lights pulled pocket and nightstand duty.


----------



## himself

Here's a quick iPhone pic of a few lights. Some wouldn't fit in the pic nicely, and some are en route. I really dig the PD32UE and the Sunwayman T20CS. But the PC10 is the one that I probably use the most. TN30 is really retarded if you live in a populated area (like me). Soooo bright... 

I also recently messed up and ordered a load of 3400 Orbtronics. I had a bunch of 3100, and now I have 4x 3400. Guess I'll have to be extra careful loading the lights.


----------



## dlmorgan999

I'm having way too much fun with my new camera. 

Here is a picture of one of my particularly shiny lights - a Solarforce L2T Special Stainless Steel Edition:


----------



## grayhighh

greatscoot said:


> That is stunning and as usual, an amazing photo. I am going to send you all my lights to be photographed.




Thank you Scoot, for the words. Appreciate it !



dlmorgan999 said:


> I'm having way too much fun with my new camera.


:twothumbs


----------



## holylight

hehee these mine


----------



## aaronhome27

Crelant 7g6CS U3 ...... Fenix Tk35 ....... Maglite LED ..... Fenix TK21 Special Edition U2 ...... Fenix PD32 UE ........ Streamlight Luxeum ..... UF-501 XPE ...... Xenon Oldie....... L2D Q5 w/L1D body ..... UF Cree R2 oldie ..... SWM V10R Ti+ with aa ext bored for 17500 ....... Fenix LD01 SS ........ TANK007 eo9 ...... few more on the way!!


----------



## mesa232323

Mini mag rocking a direct drive xml-t6


----------



## Aperture

Here's three of my LED lights with the Cobra currently being my favourite 18650 light while the Fury is (still) my go to "no fuss" CR123A light:


----------



## smarkum




----------



## dlmorgan999

Aperture said:


> Here's three of my LED lights with the Cobra currently being my favourite 18650 light while the Fury is (still) my go to "no fuss" CR123A light:


Great picture.  Sharp, and nice composition. :thumbsup:


----------



## stoli67

Love the mini mag..... too funny



mesa232323 said:


> Mini mag rocking a direct drive xml-t6


----------



## wheeler

*Re: A couple of new ones.*



S1LVA said:


> Just scored a mint Gen6 L1. Still one of the greatest lights ever made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ben!
> 
> S1LVA


 Gotta get that lanyard attachment thing with the tritium in it. Anyone here can share with me a online store where I can grab one ?


----------



## Bogie

*Re: A couple of new ones.*

That is a Trit Bead Bomb made by member toby pra but I don't know if more are being made CPF MP thread


----------



## Aperture

dlmorgan999 said:


> Great picture.  Sharp, and nice composition. :thumbsup:



Thanks for the compliment, much appreciated.

It was taken with the iPhone 5 and the Hipstamatic photo app btw, my EDC camera


----------



## ridnovir




----------



## GG_Blaisdell

New to me 6P


----------



## dna89




----------



## Aperture

Pretty flowers in a vase are for girls, I prefer Nitecore lights 










Btw, the EC25 Cobra isn't waterproof....


----------



## JCD

Aperture said:


> Btw, the EC25 Cobra isn't waterproof....



Did you find out the hard way?


----------



## Dr.444

Aperture said:


>



That's just Beautiful


----------



## Aperture

JCD said:


> Did you find out the hard way?


The Cobra was still working after being submersed for an hour and fifteen minutes but the board, battery, etc where wet. It's drying now in the winter sun, I'll report back on the long term damage though it is off the list of "go to" lights.


----------



## JCD

Aperture said:


> The Cobra was still working after being submersed for an hour and fifteen minutes but the board, battery, etc where wet. It's drying now in the winter sun, I'll report back on the long term damage though it is off the list of "go to" lights.



I hope everything dries out okay.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Aperture said:


> It was taken with the iPhone 5 and the Hipstamatic photo app btw, my EDC camera


That's quite impressive for an iPhone picture!


----------



## holylight

sc52 running on aa high mode.


----------



## Jash




----------



## stoli67

OK it has been a while since I did any Xrays of my lights but since I now have three spys ... I thought it was time!











Two Spy 007s and a new tri V ....t he non SWGG Spy 007 has a 219 LED.... the other 007 an XML!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Jash: I like the picture with all of your lights turned on.


----------



## borealis

dlmorgan999 said:


> Jash: I like the picture with all of your lights turned on.


Next up, "Photos of your batteries" !


----------



## Jash

borealis said:


> Next up, "Photos of your batteries" !









This is the container that goes with me camping.


----------



## nbp

borealis said:


> Next up, "Photos of your batteries" !



"Let's See Your Battery Stash"

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/146786


----------



## S1LVA

I wanted a radical change to my collection so I bought the two least practical Surefires.





I have to say, they are both great and make a nice EDC pair.

S1LVA


----------



## tobrien

S1LVA said:


> I wanted a radical change to my collection so I bought the two least practical Surefires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, they are both great and make a nice EDC pair.
> 
> S1LVA



congrats man, nice!


----------



## DAN92

S1LVA,

nice purchase.


----------



## cland72

S1LVA said:


> I wanted a radical change to my collection so I bought the two least practical Surefires.
> 
> [URL]http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/5286/0323130750.jpg[/URL]
> 
> I have to say, they are both great and make a nice EDC pair.
> 
> S1LVA



Just curious, what makes you say the Titan is not practical?


----------



## Tana

S1LVA said:


> I wanted a radical change to my collection so I bought the two least practical Surefires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, they are both great and make a nice EDC pair.
> 
> S1LVA



I don't know why they got "the least practical" attribute but Titan seems a great EDC (expensive but great) and that wrist thing seems like something every Batman should have with him at all times...


----------



## S1LVA

The Titan is actually very useful BUT many people can't justify the price. It has been around for several years and yet the brand new one I just bought has serial #A08874. Compare that to the serial number on your 6P haha!

I'm sure the 2211 will come in handy too but that light also comes with a hefty price tag.

S1LVA


----------



## Tana

S1LVA said:


> The Titan is actually very useful BUT many people can't justify the price. It has been around for several years and yet the brand new one I just bought has serial #A08874. Compare that to the serial number on your 6P haha!
> 
> I'm sure the 2211 will come in handy too but that light also comes with a hefty price tag.
> 
> S1LVA



OK... you're missing one in your rather unusual flashlight collection:

http://www.surefire.com/illumination/headlamps/maximushs3-a-bk.html


----------



## Tana

Music for my eyes...


----------



## Half-Bear




----------



## luckydundee

Hi,
my Name is Markus an i come from Germany. Here are some Pictures from my Flashlights.


----------



## Tana

luckydundee said:


> Hi,
> my Name is Markus an i come from Germany. Here are some Pictures from my Flashlights.



A beautiful collection there, Markus... :welcome:


----------



## farns

Here is a picture of the new R10A.




[/URL]


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## franzdom




----------



## flashlight nut

Just finished putting this together.


----------



## F. Premens




----------



## DAN92

Markus,

Excellent photos and beautiful collection.

The flashlight Elzetta interest me for mount on my shotgun.


----------



## Cerealand

stoli67 said:


> OK it has been a while since I did any Xrays of my lights but since I now have three spys ... I thought it was time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Spy 007s and a new tri V ....t he non SWGG Spy 007 has a 219 LED.... the other 007 an XML!



X-ray pictures are always interesting.


----------



## tatopus

*Nitecore EA8 Caveman*


----------



## msim

Took an updated family photo this morning, with most members present. 

*Back row left to right*
Sunwayman M40A MC-E
Solarforce L2T with Solarforce M3 XML-U2 head modded by Vinh
Hexbright Flex (I was a Kickstarted backer but haven't programmed it yet)
Solarforce L2T with HDS clip containing a 4.2A XML-U3 drop in made by Vinh
Surefire G2X Pro (1st gen) running a 17670
Solarforce L2N with Neutral XP-G2 Nailbender drop in 
Solarforce L2M with 3a XML-T6 Nailbender drop in
Shiningbeam i-Mini Neutral XP-G

*Middle row left to right*
Zebralight H31w
Foursevens ML-AE (I think that's what it's called now) XP-G2
4Sevens Quark Mini 123 XP-G with a Fenix clip
Maratac AAA Gen 2
Lumapower LM21
Solarforce L2M with L2T tailcap and bezel with a Neutral XP-G2 Nailbender drop in (one of my favorite setups)
Surefire E1B with Oveready tail shroud (my first real light)

*Front row left to right
*HDS Executive 170 modded with a 4000K XP-G2 by Vinh
Solarforce L2M with an Oveready/Torchlab V4 Neutral XP-G2 Triple in a Cryos M2 bezel and a Surefire Z41 tailcap w/McClicky kit

Not pictured
Fenix LD41 (in car)
Nitecore EC1 (in car)
Quantum DD (forgot to take it off the keychain for the family photo)


----------



## franzdom

Now things are starting to get out of control!






Yes, the Stig is a flashlight


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a great looking collection, franzdom! :thumbsup:


----------



## joelbnyc

Cool franzdom. How do you like the mbi HF?

Sent from Winterfell using a Raven


----------



## franzdom

Thank you guys, love all of these, the copper MBI-HF was in my pocket today and is on my nightstand tonight. My wife loves the Al. Hers is the only 3-mode, I really like that extra low.


----------



## Norm

A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## franzdom

Thanks for pointing that out, newbie mistake fixed.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

My camping and/or SHTF setup. A more in depth description here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ht-And-setup&p=4181249&viewfull=1#post4181249


----------



## tatopus

*Aerie*

My aerie)


----------



## dlmorgan999

*Re: Aerie*

Nice collection tatopus. Would you mind identifying each light?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## stoli67

Very nice Hiro.... Do you carry that one?

i am too scared to carry the matching LS27!


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a challenge I have with many of my lights, but especially the bead-blasted ones!

And yes, that's a very nice light (I have both the regular LS20 and LS27, but that bead-blasted version is quite unique!).


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

I think that is an exotic coating on that LS20 above. If I am correct, I coveted that light already when with it's previous owner...but somehow I did not get the chance to buy it.

If ever you want to sell it, I am your man.

obi


----------



## dlmorgan999

Now that you mention it, I think you are correct Obijuan. I seem to remember seeing the sale thread for this light a while back.


----------



## tjswarbrick

When I was getting started, one of my biggest questions was "how big is that" or "how does it compare to...?" So - I took a reference shot of my EDC lights - single-cell AA and CR123:






L to R:
Maratac Cu AA, JETBeam E3S, Xeno E03; Solarforce L2M; HDS Clicky; PhotonFanatic Groovy!; QuarkX 123 Tactical; EagleTac D25C Clicky; Maratac Cu 123.
(First 3 are AA; last 6 are 123.)

Note: L2M has L2T head and S11 tail; HDS has flush button.


----------



## Vortus

*Re: Aerie*

Ill guess from left to right for tatopus's liights. All ET, PN20A2, D25A2, TX25C2, G25C2, and a SX25A6. The bottom is a MX25L2.


----------



## dlmorgan999

tjswarbrick said:


> When I was getting started, one of my biggest questions was "how big is that" or "how does it compare to...?" So - I took a reference shot of my EDC lights - single-cell AA and CR123:


Great idea! These kinds of pictures are definitely helpful - especially to new flasholics.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Vortus said:


> Ill guess from left to right for tatopus's liights. All ET, PN20A2, D25A2, TX25C2, G25C2, and a SX25A6. The bottom is a MX25L2.


Thanks.  They all looked like ET lights, and I had guessed some of them but you filled in the blanks.


----------



## nbp

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> I think that is an exotic coating on that LS20 above. If I am correct, I coveted that light already when with it's previous owner...but somehow I did not get the chance to buy it.
> 
> If ever you want to sell it, I am your man.
> 
> obi



AlTiN, most likely?


----------



## tatopus

*Re: Aerie*



Vortus said:


> Ill guess from left to right for tatopus's liights. All ET, PN20A2, D25A2, TX25C2, G25C2, and a SX25A6. The bottom is a MX25L2.


Bingo!!)))


----------



## grayhighh

*Re: Aerie*

Surefire E2e.


----------



## tatopus

*Re: Aerie*


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Aerie*

Some outstanding photographs in this thread, they just seem to be getting better and better.


----------



## Arm and Leg

What happened to the title?


"Re: Photos of your lights" turned in to "Re: Airie"???!!!???


----------



## Husker

Thought you all could use a good laugh...A picture of my "*1st Real (CPF Standard's) Flashlight!"




*


----------



## franzdom

My first Mac, ti Tri-XP-G2 26650


----------



## beach honda

I've never been good with picture quality.

these are now all the lights I own. I gifted my preon p0 to my stepdaughter. I have bought and sold MANY lights, but I enjoy using them more than collecting.

here are the ones I use everyday. Each has purpose. Maybe I will add a headband and a AA reliable light (suggestions?)

HDS HCRI Clicky (after a year of waiting...worth it!)
Ra Twi5ty 85-tr w/18650 tube ( long runtime emergency light)
Jetbeam RRT-01 (I simply think think the UI is perfect, especially with IMR18350) (needs HCRI Emitter swap)
fenix e01 (nuclear cockroach battery sipper)
C2 bored & decked out. NB XML2 U2 single mode. Strictly a tac light for blinding and parking lot sweeps. (The last remaining survivor of my Surefire collection.) sad.

i have gifted lights that were gifted to me and sold off the rest. I am happy with what is left..... But as long as I keep coming here for knowledge and emitter updated, I should be solid. I enjoy the less is more approach. Although I really want to have another incandescent light in the mix again.


----------



## grayhighh

Chris:wave:

Nice little collection. I really like you flashlights combination !

I sold my twisty a while back seeing your twisty makes me want to find another one at CPFMP. 

For reliable AA, give Zebralight a try.


----------



## beach honda

Cary,

thanks brother, appreciate the kind words.

yes, the twisty is timeless, is a tank, and non tr85 versions love an emitter swap to say....XML? :devil:


----------



## grayhighh

Chris,

IMHO, XM-L don't perform well in small reflector, unless you are looking for a floody beam. Derek moded my twisty to Nichia 219 and I really like the result, nice spill with useable throw.


----------



## buds224

The Mrs. allowed me to put up my lights on a wall.


----------



## Aperture

Opening up the Surefire Fury to accept 18650's.





My Oveready custom Surefire P6, Spark SD6 and a demo setup of my "everything can charge everything" mobile power solution. So in essence I can use a Nikon DSLR battery to charge an 18650 or phone in case of an emergency or use my spare 18650 batteries to charge a Nikon battery, phone, etc.





(iPhone 5 and the Hipstamatic photo app)


----------



## tobrien

buds224 said:


> The Mrs. allowed me to put up my lights on a wall.



very nice! what's the gold-ish one on the bottom in the center?


----------



## buds224

tobrien said:


> very nice! what's the gold-ish one on the bottom in the center?



Thanks. The goldish/orangie one you're asking about is a very old single AAA Dorcy. Unfortunately, I bought it years ago and there is no model number on it. It was before I ever did any research on lights. If I remember correctly, it was a walmart/target purchase. Simple UI; push for momentary, twist all the way for constant on.


----------



## tobrien

buds224 said:


> Thanks. The goldish/orangie one you're asking about is a very old single AAA Dorcy. Unfortunately, I bought it years ago and there is no model number on it. It was before I ever did any research on lights. If I remember correctly, it was a walmart/target purchase. Simple UI; push for momentary, twist all the way for constant on.



nice man, I like how you describe the UI, sounds like a great interface


----------



## tatopus

*TM15 Nichia HI CRI EDITION*

TM15 Nichia 3x4 HI CRI EDITION


----------



## david57strat

buds224 said:


> The Mrs. allowed me to put up my lights on a wall.



I love this. Easy access, out of the way, and it looks great!


----------



## dlmorgan999

My collection of custom lights from some of the amazing builders here on CPF:


----------



## david57strat

*Re: TM15 Nichia HI CRI EDITION*



tatopus said:


> TM15 Nichia 3x4 HI CRI EDITION




That is just amazing-looking. Any chance, we could get you to post some beam shots???


----------



## franzdom

dlmorgan999 said:


> My collection of custom lights from some of the amazing builders here on CPF:



This is stunning


----------



## dlmorgan999

franzdom said:


> This is stunning :bow:


Thanks!


----------



## Husker

dlmorgan999 said:


> My collection of custom lights from some of the amazing builders here on CPF:


I don't have a clue as far as knowing what brands/builders + performance qualities of your lights are...BUT...I'm very impressed with what I see. Gotta ask, if you were forced to only save one from a disaster (Fire, Flood or Divorce) which one would it be and which would be the runner up?


----------



## AZPops




----------



## dlmorgan999

Husker said:


> I don't have a clue as far as knowing what brands/builders + performance qualities of your lights are...BUT...I'm very impressed with what I see. Gotta ask, if you were forced to only save one from a disaster (Fire, Flood or Divorce) which one would it be and which would be the runner up?


Wow! That's a tough question. I guess my answer would be the Thud 26650 (the third light in the back row) with the bead-blasted titanium Hyperlux (far right, second row from the back) as a runner up.


----------



## tobrien

AZPops said:


>



haha hiding a super secret light in the cracker tin?


----------



## buds224

tobrien said:


> AZPops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha hiding a super secret light in the cracker tin?
Click to expand...



You just gave me an great idea. Tailstanding a strong light in a cracker tin with a white lid should illuminate a room nicely during a power outage. :thinking:


----------



## Risky

dlmorgan999 said:


> My collection of custom lights from some of the amazing builders here on CPF:



So what do you figure is the ballpark amount you spent for all those? I'm really curious...and impressed!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Risky said:


> So what do you figure is the ballpark amount you spent for all those? I'm really curious...and impressed!


Let's just say "many thousands" and leave it at that.


----------



## borealis

dlmorgan999 said:


> Wow! That's a tough question. I guess my answer would be the Thud 26650 (the third light in the back row) with the bead-blasted titanium Hyperlux (far right, second row from the back) as a runner up.


I would've gone with what I think is the non-bead-blasted version of the Hyperlux two lights to the left of it . Aren't Thud and Hyperlux the most expensive in the set, after the Spy? Actually the two JHankos maybe in the same range...

What's the gold one, left-most in the front row?


----------



## emu124

borealis said:


> What's the gold one, left-most in the front row?



I'd say it's one of Mac's Knurly in Brass.


----------



## dlmorgan999

borealis said:


> I would've gone with what I think is the non-bead-blasted version of the Hyperlux two lights to the left of it . Aren't Thud and Hyperlux the most expensive in the set, after the Spy? Actually the two JHankos maybe in the same range...
> 
> What's the gold one, left-most in the front row?


As I said - it would be a very tough decision. I've somewhat fallen for 26650 lights, and the Thud is a perfect execution (in my opinion) of that battery size.

The runner up choice was much more difficult. There would probably be three or four lights that would all by vying for that position (the Mirage Man in the upper left and the TNC copper right next to it would definitely be in the running)! 

And you are also correct about the costs (although the Mirage Man light I mentioned is also right up there at the top).


----------



## dlmorgan999

emu124 said:


> I'd say it's one of Mac's Knurly in Brass.


emu is correct. You can see a couple more close-up pictures of this light in my custom builder tribute thread.


----------



## BenChiew

dlmorgan999 said:


> My collection of custom lights from some of the amazing builders here on CPF:



That is some worthy collection.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Benchiew said:


> That is some worthy collection.


Thanks.


----------



## borealis

dlmorgan999 said:


> As I said - it would be a very tough decision. I've somewhat fallen for 26650 lights, and the Thud is a perfect execution (in my opinion) of that battery size.


Oh, I wasn't disagreeing about the Thud 26650, that's #1. I just like the shiny Hyperlux more than the grey one


----------



## dlmorgan999

borealis said:


> Oh, I wasn't disagreeing about the Thud 26650, that's #1. I just like the shiny Hyperlux more than the grey one


I favor shiny over bead-blasted as well. In the case of the BB light, I was lucky enough to have the opportunity to buy a brand new one - after the run had finished and all lights were thought to be sold. It just happened to be that it was a bead-blasted finish but I took it anyway.


----------



## lightmyfire13

The 2 on the right and 1 on the keychain are bare aluminium I stripped them using caustic soda they look great although prone to scatches I use a soft wire brush to give them a brushed look whenever needed...not in picture are mu d25a 2013 titanium + more thrunite ti and ti2 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Norm

A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> I favor shiny over bead-blasted as well. In the case of the BB light, I was lucky enough to have the opportunity to buy a brand new one - after the run had finished and all lights were thought to be sold. It just happened to be that it was a bead-blasted finish but I took it anyway.



Its one-of-a-kind as far as I know which makes it somewhat special. 
I love the stealth look of your BB combat Hyperlux.


----------



## lightmyfire13

Sorry....

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Doppelspalt

some of my flashlight's






making off






thank you for watching
Joe


----------



## jamie.91

His and hers


----------



## david57strat

jamie.91 said:


> His and hers



Thanks for sharing this picture. 

Both lights are beautiful. Love the finish. Just out of curiosity, which models are these? Are they actually stock finishes, or did you have them finished in custom colors?

Any other spec's you'd like to share on these lights (Drivers, UI, battery type used, etc.)?


----------



## smarkum

A quick shot of my most recent arrival... 







Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swede74

I like what I see, but I'm not sure what it is :thinking:
Number *3* must be a light, but could you tell us a little about what *1* and *2* are?
I hope you don't mind my borrowing and doodling o your photo.


----------



## shado

_#1 looks like a couple of Serge Panchenko lanterns and #2 is a Hidetoshi Nakayama Bolt Action Pen. Very nice Shelby!_*
*


----------



## smarkum

Thanks! And yes
... Items correctly identified. There is also a Pete Gray brass trit lantern next to the Serge lantern 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamie.91

david57strat said:


> Thanks for sharing this picture.
> 
> Both lights are beautiful. Love the finish. Just out of curiosity, which models are these? Are they actually stock finishes, or did you have them finished in custom colors?
> 
> Any other spec's you'd like to share on these lights (Drivers, UI, battery type used, etc.)?



Hi there and thanks! I'm in two minds weather to get the SS one aswell!

They are lumintop worm's completely standard from out of the box, cheap as chips and they look/feel like decent quality for the money, nice beam and tints. 2 mode LOW>HIGH, high is 60 lumens for the aluminium version and 70 lumen for the copper version. 

Off eBay from hkequipment, got the purple one for £13 ! And the copper for just over £20 I think

Jamie


----------



## dlmorgan999

Here's a photo of my Shadow SL3.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Nice photo of some cool accessories Shelby!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

dlmorgan999 said:


> Here's a photo of my Shadow SL3.



Dave, I miss the washer, but I really like your new backdrop! The lights are nice too.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Dave, I miss the washer, but I really like your new backdrop! The lights are nice too.


Thanks Hiro.  The washer isn't gone for good. I still like it as a backdrop in many cases and I plan to continue using it. Additionally, it's a HUGE amount of work to keep the glass completely dust-free!


----------



## Erik1213

I thought they looked good lined up like this so I decided to take a picture:


----------



## ledmitter_nli

shado said:


> _#1 looks like a couple of Serge Panchenko lanterns and #2 is a Hidetoshi Nakayama Bolt Action Pen. Very nice Shelby!_*
> *



What breed pup in your sig? Damn freaking cyoooot.


----------



## smarkum

Pretty shot of my new brass Mac!






A not so good shot of a few with trits. . .


----------



## dlmorgan999

smarkum said:


> Pretty shot of my new brass Mac!


Very nice looking light, Shelby!


----------



## Chodes

Just 4 randoms


----------



## jspalaroan

My EDC- SF E2D defender and Elzetta


----------



## Chodes

Shorty 1D Mac Tailcap, Malkoff XPG dropin, FM 2.5 TM = white laser


----------



## tobrien

Chodes said:


> Shorty 1D Mac Tailcap, Malkoff XPG dropin, FM 2.5 TM = white laser



Nice! I like the red/white/blue color theme!


----------



## pyro1son

Just started collecting Maglites to do various mods on


----------



## nbp

I don't know if it's proper to be surfing the interwebs while camping, but here I am on CPF on my phone, so I figured I may as well post the lights I'm using while camping. :shrug: 

Mac's Ti Tri EDC w/HI CRI XP-Gs reprogrammed to include moonlight, and McGizmo HI CRI Sapphire Mule. 

I have high power when I need it and low output when I want it from the Mac for general camp use, and a couple lumens of perfect floody Nichia goodness from the Sapphire Mule for in the tent. Sapphire is on a piece of paracord on a McGizmo clip for hanging around my neck. I really can't imagine a better pair than these for my purposes. 

(I do have a Saint Minimus along in case I needed a headlamp but it likely won't be used and a propane lantern for the kitchen tent but that doesn't count as a flashlight anyways.  )

I love camping!!


----------



## BenChiew

Those are a nice combo for camping.


----------



## Swede74




----------



## easilyled

Mac's Tri XP-G2 Damascus, Crenelated Bezel, Green GITD Disc


----------



## miket458

buds224 said:


> The Mrs. allowed me to put up my lights on a wall.



That is a beautiful display. Are they all loaded and ready to be used at a moments notice?


----------



## buds224

miket458 said:


> That is a beautiful display. Are they all loaded and ready to be used at a moments notice?



Thank you.....and yes, they are all loaded and ready to go.

Once I've finalized the arrangements, I plan on cutting some black foam-core board with holes to help stabilize the lights (glued down to the shelves of course). We get frequent earthquakes here in Japan, I'd hate for them to suffer unnecessary scratches from a minor tremor.


----------



## kj2

All my Fenix lights


----------



## pyro1son

One of my custom Maglites...


----------



## jspalaroan

My Collection



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tobrien

pyro1son said:


> One of my custom Maglites...



Nice! Are those red LEDs or red glow powder or tritium or what? I like that dramatic photo haha 


— Sent from my unreleased, next generation iPad 44 running iOS M (to be released in the year 2036).


----------



## pyro1son

There 3mm Red LED's running at 20ma in my most recent maglite build there permanently on (unless you unscrew the tailcap) help to find it in the dark


----------



## ShmifandWeshun

What flashlight is this?



Hiro Protagonist said:


>


----------



## archimedes

ShmifandWeshun said:


> What flashlight is this?



That looks like a custom-coated LS20


----------



## T45

My very first Surefire Z2 Combatlight! ....and I am all ready thinking of getting another :thumbsup:


----------



## AZPops

Well I finally got tired of hearing the lights banging against each other in the cardboard box (actually an old shoe box). So I took the time to organize the back up lights I use, and holsters.






I've stored the half dozen or so lights I don't use in a box, placed in the closet! My EDC lights sit on my desk!


----------



## smarkum

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## easilyled

I like the flowers on that tree Shelby. I must see if I can plant one in my garden. ;-)


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Nice photo Shelby!


----------



## nbp

When you forget to bring your headlamp when helping install HVAC ductwork, a big ziptie and a Clicky works just as well.


----------



## Paul_DW

I'm waiting on about another 10 that have been ordered, but current setup...


----------



## JCD

Nice E2!


----------



## franzdom

A few V10R's


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a great looking V10R family Franz!  Also, I really like the second picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## franzdom

You always go for the closeups


----------



## dlmorgan999

franzdom said:


> You always go for the closeups


That's because you do such a good job with them!  Not to mention how much I enjoy all the detail that is provided with a close-up.


----------



## fatigus

my small collection


----------



## kj2

The AA-brothers


----------



## stoli67

easilyled said:


> Mac's Tri XP-G2 Damascus, Crenelated Bezel, Green GITD Disc



The Damascus tri is totally awesome !

I have one without a clip but the upgrades are great!


----------



## rayman

luceat lux vestra said:


> You Sir have very good tastes!



Same thought when I saw the picture, very nice collection right there .

rayman


----------



## jamie.91

Newest addition thanks to a member on here 

















I'm less than happy with the solarforce host so over time I will be replacing it with custom/Lego/nicer parts to make a nice 3p sized light😄 at least it has a mcclicky installed!

The reason I'm unhappy with the solarforce is because I had some bits ordered from oveready and they don't fit 😢 the threads in the tailcap won't accept the Zerorez (I planned on running a 17500) and the gold/brass bezel won't fit because the threads are different 😢

One thing I am happy about is the blue switch boot, for so long I've wanted something other than green or orange 

And although the pics are poor, they're good for me haha, my pics are usually a LOT worse

Jamie


----------



## Grmnracing

easilyled said:


> Mac's Tri XP-G2 Damascus, Crenelated Bezel, Green GITD Disc



What's the price tag on a light like this. I've been looking into Mac's lights but I'm not sure what you call that finish. 


Steven


----------



## Grmnracing

Grmnracing said:


> What's the price tag on a light like this. I've been looking into Mac's lights but I'm not sure what you call that finish.
> 
> 
> Steven



I just saw one sell on here for $800


Steven


----------



## BenChiew

Only a handful of the Damascus finishing were made.


----------



## smarkum

SS HF-R






Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EZO

Love it Shelby!; it looks like a Christmas ornament. I want to see your tree come holiday time......a CPF Christmas tree?!



smarkum said:


> SS HF-R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smarkum

I had a bit of a CPF Christmas tree last year! And, somewhere I have a picture of Goose (our cat) in the tree! I will see if I can find it! 

Was messing around today a bit with my revamped light tent and my cell phone camera. I think it takes pretty good photos!


----------



## EZO

*Nice!!*



smarkum said:


> Was messing around today a bit with my revamped light tent and my cell phone camera. I think it takes pretty good photos!


----------



## dlmorgan999

My Solarforce trio, dressed up in black.


----------



## dlmorgan999

smarkum said:


> Was messing around today a bit with my revamped light tent and my cell phone camera. I think it takes pretty good photos!


That looks to be working quite well Shelby!  What's the light in the back?

Also, I like how the trits on the tail of the Mac light are horizontal instead of vertical. :thumbsup:


----------



## smarkum

Thanks! 
The light in question is the MBI HF-R in Stainless steel. It is quite the light! 

Here it is with its brass cousin... 






Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## persco

smarkum said:


> Thanks!
> The light in question is the MBI HF-R in Stainless steel. It is quite the light!
> 
> Here it is with its brass cousin...



Ahhh... I was wondering what that was...


----------



## franzdom

Here are most of them


----------



## dlmorgan999

franzdom said:


> Here are most of them


You've built up a very nice collection amazingly quickly!


----------



## grayhighh




----------



## persco

My collection has evolved into titanium-only... Smaller, but I like it better.


----------



## don.gwapo

Sky Ray King 4x XM-L. Others is Sky Ray *Kung*. :laughing:.






Business end. oo:.


----------



## Giffford

EDC Fenix PD32s by ite.3, on Flickr


----------



## smarkum




----------



## Treeguy

I was going to post a pic of my new Maglite XL-50 that I bought TWO-DAYS! Ago, but my wife lost the freaking thing last night while supervising an outdoor kids party. 

I’m going to buy something nicer to replace the XL-50, and the next time she needs to see in the dark I’m going to break open a glow stick and rub the goo on her nose.

And I’ll post a pic of that!


----------



## tobrien

persco said:


> My collection has evolved into titanium-only... Smaller, but I like it better.



It looks good with all that Ti!


— Sent from my unreleased, next generation iPad 44 running iOS 'M' (to be released in the year 2036) that Steve Jobs gave me personally using Tapatalk QuadHD 7 posted by TweetDeck 97.5.2.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

smarkum said:


>



Fruit from the tree of Ra


----------



## Norm

ledmitter_nli said:


> Fruit from the tree of Ra


Looks more like this or this to be precise..


----------



## Treeguy

Ha! The wife found my new XL-50 she thought she had lost. She left it in the trunk of the car. _Good Lord..._

One nice thing about small collections – they can only get bigger.


http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a611/canada1960/IMG_2472_zps67251656.jpg

Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## Treeguy

Sorry Norm, still learning.


----------



## Got Lumens?

How bout a MBI HF-R UTT Titanium XM-L2 T6 NW shown with a Brian Tighe, Nirk Tighe Knife



 . 





 . 


Click to Enlarge


----------



## T45

Picture: Surefire 6P Gun Metal, Malkoff M61LLLW, ILLGEAR Titanium lanyard ring, Xeno SS Bezel ring. I like those Xeno bezel rings so much, I am going to put one on every Surefire I own!


----------



## tobrien

T45 said:


> Picture: Surefire 6P Gun Metal, Malkoff M61LLLW, ILLGEAR Titanium lanyard ring, Xeno SS Bezel ring. I like those Xeno bezel rings so much, I am going to put one on every Surefire I own!



Nice man! The Xeno bezels ARE good stuff!!


— Sent from my unreleased, next generation iPad 44 running iOS 'M' (to be released in the year 2036) that Steve Jobs gave me personally using Tapatalk QuadHD 7 posted by TweetDeck 97.5.2.


----------



## torino

a little update


----------



## stoli67

OK it has been a while since I posted anything in here....

Here is my latest Jeff Hanko masterpiece..... several months in the making

A custom LF3XT all tritted up....




























This light has by far the smoothest switch of any light that I have....


----------



## smarkum

^^ Wow Andrew! Awesome pics.. And wow Jeff! 
Beautiful light! Congratulations Andrew! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ledmitter_nli




----------



## smarkum




----------



## T45

My newest addition: The BlackShadow Padme.


----------



## T45

New EDC Favorite: Eagletac D25A2.


----------



## T45

Treeguy said:


> I was going to post a pic of my new Maglite XL-50 that I bought TWO-DAYS! Ago, but my wife lost the freaking thing last night while supervising an outdoor kids party.
> 
> I’m going to buy something nicer to replace the XL-50, and the next time she needs to see in the dark I’m going to break open a glow stick and rub the goo on her nose.
> 
> 
> 
> And I’ll post a pic of that!



LMBO! Still Waiting!


----------



## Likebright

Here are my biggest and littlest lights:
6 D Mag




SunWayMan M11r TI



Mike


----------



## jds1

Jeff


----------



## Badbeams3

Treeguy said:


> Ha! The wife found my new XL-50 she thought she had lost. She left it in the trunk of the car. _Good Lord..._
> 
> One nice thing about small collections – they can only get bigger.
> 
> 
> http://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a611/canada1960/IMG_2472_zps67251656.jpg
> 
> Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3
> 
> Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.
> 
> *Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm



But...but hold on...does this mean we won`t get to see a picture of your wife with the glow in the dark nose? For the love of god man...think of all the stress she put you through...


----------



## jamie.91

jds1 said:


> Jeff



What's the shortie/3P type light at the bottom of the pic? More info please 😃


----------



## archimedes

jamie.91 said:


> What's the shortie/3P type light at the bottom of the pic? More info please 😃



I hope *jds1* doesn't mind if I take a guess ... Aleph2/CR2/FlatTop .... Very cool ! 

I really like the Aleph series, and the CR2 tubes are rather uncommon :thumbsup:


----------



## jamie.91

Tiz very nice😍


----------



## jds1

archimedes said:


> I hope *jds1* doesn't mind if I take a guess ... Aleph2/CR2/FlatTop .... Very cool !



Good eye!

Jeff


----------



## jds1

jamie.91 said:


> Tiz very nice😍



Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## jds1

Jeff


----------



## T45

New EDC pair. Just got the Sunwayman C10R. The UI takes some getting used to, but I like this little light.


----------



## Got Lumens?

T45 said:


> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/q77/s720x720/1003148_10200189761492100_194778424_n.jpg
> 
> New EDC pair. Just got the Sunwayman C10R. The UI takes some getting used to, but I like this little light.


Nice score! 
That Sunwayman is one the first 500 C10R's and only ones that will bear the "Torpedo" designation. I do have one also. A very nice little CR123 single cell light. You will find that getting used to it is not that bad. One of it's great attributes that it has and can be used for signaling.
GL


----------



## kevind43

On left Small sun zy-t13 w/crelant 66mm head and VESTUREOFBLOOD custom shorty tube and DR. Jones driver 1.4A RED XPE 801 on copper SinkPad, On right small sun ZY-T13 stock battery tube, crelant 66mm head, TaskLed driver mounted to custom copper heatsink, RED XPE 801 on copper SinkPad.


----------



## franzdom




----------



## välineurheilija

One of my trusty Solar forces 


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## välineurheilija

And some Surefire.






Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## Stefano

My Zebra



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Paul_DW

My latest setup, which includes many eBay cheapies that work fine, and a few decent flashlights inc a DDR30 that don't work at the mo as I have cheap cells as well as cheap flashlights! ...lol


----------



## easilyled

franzdom said:


>



Very nice Franz. Looks like Matt's given them a special camo-style anodizing. Great set-up with the turbo head and extender. :thumbsup:


----------



## T45

Got Lumens? said:


> Nice score!
> That Sunwayman is one the first 500 C10R's and only ones that will bear the "Torpedo" designation. I do have one also. A very nice little CR123 single cell light. You will find that getting used to it is not that bad. One of it's great attributes that it has and can be used for signaling.
> GL



Here's one more pic...


----------



## franzdom

easilyled said:


> Very nice Franz. Looks like Matt's given them a special camo-style anodizing. Great set-up with the turbo head and extender. :thumbsup:



These were anodized by Guy


----------



## easilyled

franzdom said:


> These were anodized by Guy



Sorry for my incorrect assumption. Guy obviously does superb anodizing as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## jamie.91




----------



## Likebright

Floody + 21¢



Mike


----------



## Swede74

Floody + 21 kronor


----------



## Neginfluence04

I can't wait to post picture of my poverty collection of lights.


----------



## Norm

Neginfluence04 said:


> I can't wait to post picture of my poverty collection of lights.


Why wait? Your very first post can contain an image. - Norm


----------



## Raptor937

From Left to Right: Flashlight issued to me by the army, M10 Tools 3 Watt 90 Lumens Flashlight which I bought to replace that and Dr.Lite 600 Lumens flashlight my first "high output" flashlight.

The M10 has been my workhorse flashlight for the past 3-4 years. Used it and abused it during my military service, and it still works. I thought 90 Lumens was a lot until I tried the Dr. Lite. The difference is really night and day.


----------



## franzdom

A few nice lights


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Fantastic additions to your amazing collection Franz! What are your Top 3 favorites?


----------



## Neginfluence04




----------



## Neginfluence04

nitecore MH40
nitecore MH2C
Nitecore MH2A
Fenix LD2
Fenix LD22 (g2)
Jetbeam BA20

Im patiently awaiting the arrival of my nitecore MT2A and Eagletac PA20A2 mk II


----------



## sandalian

My old stuff, Quark Mini 123 using body of UltraFire C3 (with tube extender). 
This way I can use 2xAA batteries in Quark Mini 123.


----------



## Neginfluence04




----------



## franzdom

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Fantastic additions to your amazing collection Franz! What are your Top 3 favorites?



So difficult to say, I really like the new Hanko LF2XT not pictured here, the Hanko SWM on the far right as it is quite well made and goes super crazy low, the light on low is much lower than what the trit puts out 
For pure admiration the mokuti is definitely one of my favorites, so beautiful and it is an amazing mule as well. I guess those are my 3 favorites. That gives me an idea for another picture!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

franzdom said:


> ...That gives me an idea for another picture!




I'm looking forward to seeing that picture Franz. Those 3 lights are among my faves as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a great looking pair Hiro!


----------



## dlmorgan999

franzdom said:


> A few nice lights


You have built up a very beautiful and amazing collection in a fairly short period of time Franz!


----------



## tobrien

Neginfluence04 said:


> [ig]https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/q77/s720x720/1005173_614728838546601_1337458212_n.jpg[/img]
> [ig]https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/q71/s720x720/1004068_614728908546594_1021833220_n.jpg[/img]
> [ig]https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/q71/s720x720/933896_614729031879915_68752359_n.jpg[/img]
> [ig]https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/q77/s720x720/1009776_615323305153821_48903122_n.jpg[/img]
> [ig]https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/q77/s720x720/69525_615323331820485_376202361_n.jpg[/img]
> [ig]https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/q74/s720x720/1016246_618296018189883_503411622_n.jpg[/img]



thanks for posting that! I will admit I've never heard of the Inforce brand before but their designs look way cool. thanks for sharing man


----------



## felton

Just picked up the two M series for a steal of a deal.

I keep my stylus with me when ever I'm at work, I use E2e whenever I'm not working.


----------



## tobrien

felton said:


> Just picked up the two M series for a steal of a deal.
> 
> I keep my stylus with me when ever I'm at work, I use E2e whenever I'm not working.



nice man! those three SF lights look like the old(er) styles.


----------



## Swede74




----------



## Raptor937




----------



## kj2




----------



## T45

felton said:


> Just picked up the two M series for a steal of a deal.
> 
> I keep my stylus with me when ever I'm at work, I use E2e whenever I'm not working.



I really like that older head on the M3. I am thinking about getting an M4 :thinking:


----------



## yoyoman




----------



## Neginfluence04

I had a nice surprise in the mail today when i got my nitecore MTA2 in. For a AA light this thing is super bright. Now I wait for my eagletac p20 to ship so I can compare the 5 AA lights I currently have.


----------



## D2000




----------



## magnum70383




----------



## yoyoman




----------



## Paul_DW

Still some eBay cheapies to come, plus a few decent in transit.

Quite happy with my current collection ...


----------



## Ti²C




----------



## nbp

Ti²C said:


>



Excellent lights and photo! :thumbsup:


----------



## nbp




----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Cerealand




----------



## T45

Hiro Protagonist said:


>



What are those? They look really interesting.


----------



## glock_nor_cal




----------



## senterholic

one my favorite


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## smarkum

Beautiful Hiro!


----------



## dlmorgan999

senterholic said:


> one my favorite


I was wondering when someone would figure out how to access the trit slots in that light. Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Thanks Shelby!


----------



## dna89




----------



## Got Lumens?

Neginfluence04 said:


> I can't wait to post picture of my poverty collection of lights.





Norm said:


> Why wait? Your very first post can contain an image. - Norm


You need a photo host like flickr, Photobucket, or any other, then just post here using the insert picture button and paste the url to your light pictures.

Here's an old picture of a few of my FourSevens lights. There are more to show later.



. . . . Click to Enlarge
GL


----------



## senterholic

dlmorgan999 said:


> I was wondering when someone would figure out how to access the trit slots in that light. Nice work! :thumbsup:



THANK'S to *dlmorgan999* appreciation
you are my ispiration in my TiC with 12 trits installed


----------



## quazzle

my little baby made at 120.000 lux


----------



## onthelake

quazzle said:


> my little baby made at 120.000 lux



What is this I'm looking at and how do I get one!


----------



## dlmorgan999

quazzle said:


> my little baby made at 120.000 lux


Very nice! :thumbsup:



onthelake said:


> What is this I'm looking at and how do I get one!


That looks like a Lux-RC light (I have one from the batch last year). A Google search will point you in the right direction.


----------



## BenChiew

quazzle said:


> my little baby made at 120.000 lux



Very nice.


----------



## quazzle

I checked the yesterday's photo this morning and... I shouldn't drink beer before taking it.
No beer - better pictures


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## dna89




----------



## tobrien

dna89 said:


>



did you polish those silver spots in or did it come like that?


----------



## dna89

tobrien said:


> did you polish those silver spots in or did it come like that?



it was cut into it. with a upgraded driver


----------



## CampingMaster




----------



## kj2




----------



## dna89




----------



## 1nterceptor

XML, P7, 5 x XML, P7 by 1nterceptor, on Flickr


----------



## LedTed

Q: What do we have here?
A: The fruits of my labors from the past two years, NiteCore D11s.





Flashlights from left to right:
Standard D11 V2 with repaired and rhodiumized standard Ti clip and single Blue-Violet Trit piston
Standard D11 V2 with acid washed standard Ti clip and single Green Trit piston
D11 heavily modded by JHanko with D10 electronics, warm XP-E R4 LED, Yellow Trit Predator piston and custom Radioactive Ti clip
Standard D11 V2 modded by JHanko with Green Trit Predator Piston and custom Radioactive Ti clip
Standard D11 V2 with jewelry polished standard Ti clip and single Blue-Violet Trit piston
Standard D11 V2 with repaired standard Ti clip and piston





Flashlights from left to right:
Standard D11 V2 with repaired standard Ti clip and piston
Standard D11 V2 with jewelry polished standard Ti clip and single Blue-Violet Trit piston
Standard D11 V2 modded by JHanko with Green Trit Predator Piston and custom Radioactive Ti clip
D11 heavily modded by JHanko with D10 electronics, warm XP-E R4 LED, Yellow Trit Predator piston and custom Radioactive Ti clip
Standard D11 V2 with acid washed standard Ti clip and single Green Trit piston
Standard D11 V2 with repaired and rhodiumized standard Ti clip and single Blue-Violet Trit piston


----------



## easilyled

@LedTed, that's a cool carrying case. Are they available for purchase?


----------



## dna89




----------



## LedTed

So ... not a word about the lights ... but you want to know about the case? You guys from Middlesex.  PM sent.


----------



## easilyled

LedTed said:


> So ... not a word about the lights ... but you want to know about the case? You guys from Middlesex.  PM sent.



Lol! The lights are beautiful and the case shows them up very nicely as well as protecting them. Thanks for the PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## SoldMyHat

Just got these. These are my first real lights. I started researching after a cheap light failed me. Now I'm addicted....






6PX for the nightstand. LX2 for my pocket. 

Next will be a Quark QP2L-x for the woods. 
Streamlight microstream for when the lx2 is too large. And a few others...... 

But I don't have a problem.


----------



## stoli67

I call this one Spy vs Crab






I just took the one light to Fiji this year for myself.... this is it.... with a Neutral XML LED upgrade

I took a bunch of lights to give to the locals.... mostly fenix lights... they just love them

One guy who has been at the resort that I go to with the kids ever year said that his kids are using the light to do their homework! So I ordered him a big box of batteries. We forget how lucky we are sometimes!


----------



## Blackbird13




----------



## tjswarbrick

tjswarbrick said:


> When I was getting started, one of my biggest questions was "how big is that" or "how does it compare to...?" So - I took a reference shot of my EDC lights - single-cell AA and CR123:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R:
> Maratac Cu AA, JETBeam E3S, Xeno E03; Solarforce L2M; HDS Clicky; PhotonFanatic Groovy!; QuarkX 123 Tactical; EagleTac D25C Clicky; Maratac Cu 123.
> (First 3 are AA; last 6 are 123.)
> 
> Note: L2M has L2T head and S11 tail; HDS has flush button.



Here's an update, now with my latest acquisition: a McGizmo SunDrop:

[URL=http://s1192.photobucket.com/user/tjswarbrick/media/SingleCellLights2_zpsf10df7b5.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## wardroid

took out the background


----------



## jamie.91

Just my quarks, the triplets lol

From left to right - one of the first mini's from the first batch back in 2009 I think, a Ti in the middle and an 85+ CRI on the right.

As you can see the one on the left lives on my keys


----------



## Blackbird13

Cool lights Jamie I like the shorties kinda like how I like the sf e1 series short and to the point


----------



## maba

Fenix E05 & Olight M22


----------



## jamie.91

Blackbird13 said:


> Cool lights Jamie I like the shorties kinda like how I like the sf e1 series short and to the point



Thanks!

Love some of your surefires I've got 4 surefires and counting but it's a lot of cash for some of the nice ones, I'd love a 3P and a surefire 6 <3


----------



## F. Premens




----------



## F. Premens




----------



## Blackbird13

jamie.91 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Love some of your surefires I've got 4 surefires and counting but it's a lot of cash for some of the nice ones, I'd love a 3P and a surefire 6 <3


I know exactly what u mean its hard to collect when they coast so much , good luck


----------



## välineurheilija

Random pic of random lights 


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## A.O.

Streamlight nano, next to my TK75, 3 Surefires,another Streamlight, a couple HF giveaways and an old camping light..


----------



## jamie.91

A 6P I've just finished for my GF lol! Her first surefire

I'm also under orders to acquire a pink switch boot for her lol, as far as I know theres only oveready that stock them?


----------



## tobrien

^ yeah I think Oveready and Lighthound both stock pink boots


----------



## jamie.91

tobrien said:


> ^ yeah I think Oveready and Lighthound both stock pink boots



Thanks buddy, i've never ordered from lighthound so i may give them a try! i do love oveready though


----------



## välineurheilija

My work EDC


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## tam17

My Nitecore EC2 (first run) modded with custom bezel ring:






Cheers


----------



## Sarlix

tam17 said:


> My Nitecore EC2 (first run) modded with custom bezel ring:
> Cheers



How has the switch cover on your EC2 been? Have you had to replace it with the spare one yet?


----------



## tobrien

tam17 said:


> My Nitecore EC2 (first run) modded with custom bezel ring:
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/id6l3l.jpg[/IG]
> 
> Cheers[/QUOTE]
> 
> that looks perfect! did you make it yourself?
> 
> also, is that how the switch button cover is supposed to look for grippiness?


----------



## Cerealand

Jamie.91, where did you get the blue boot?

Thanks!


----------



## tam17

@Sarlix, tobrien:

I haven't replaced the switch cover yet, just covered the original one with D-C-Fix film to protect it from damage. It worked, spare cover (actually a 3M sticker) is still sitting somewhere in the EC2's retail package. I never really considered the grippiness, but why not?

Bezel ring is a homemade low-tech one, I had to sacrifice the front end of crappy 1xAA "Police" flashlight to make it. It's press fit & epoxy glued in place, so no emitter swap in the near future...

Cheers


----------



## jamie.91

Cerealand said:


> Jamie.91, where did you get the blue boot?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi I got them from kaidomain


----------



## tobrien

jamie.91 said:


> Hi I got them from kaidomain



oh nice, and it is mcclicky compatible with the oveready kits??


----------



## marcinkov




----------



## jamie.91

tobrien said:


> oh nice, and it is mcclicky compatible with the oveready kits??



I have a mcclicky installed  although depending on what you call compatible you could argue that it doesn't fit, reason one being the boot has a rubber "post" inside, now I see this as a pro rather than a con as it makes the boot more versatile as it can be used with a reverse clicky solarforce or if you cut the "post" off with a knife which is super simple it now works with a mcclicky !

Although they aren't quite as deep as the proper boots so sometimes it's too sensitive and requires a spacer in front of the switch, take note that if your sending the switch backwards it may reduce the amount of thread contact and hold the tailcap away from the body slightly further but not always, I find everyone seems slightly different.

It can be a bit of a faf but with enough patients and trial and error I think it's worth it in the end


----------



## marcinkov




----------



## Blackbird13

Very nice pics they look really cool, nice knife collection too


----------



## stoli67

Ok.... been a while since I x-rayed a light but when my new SPY 007 3300mA came I thought I had better do it


----------



## Half-Bear




----------



## schizeckinosy

I just got this Ti Quark tube on the marketplace. My new pocket thrower on 14500!


----------



## hangdogdaddy38

Hey! It's a start. From left: Pelican safety light with xeon bulb, Goal Zero Bolt, Rofis TR31C, and a Coleman Max.


----------



## Chodes

stoli67 said:


> Ok.... been a while since I x-rayed a light but when my new SPY 007 3300mA came I thought I had better do it



Absolutely ridiculous! And quite interesting too!
It appears protection strips on cells are aligned. Fluke?


----------



## Chodes

hangdogdaddy38 said:


> Hey! It's a start. From left: Pelican safety light with xeon bulb, Goal Zero Bolt, Rofis TR31C, and a Coleman Max.



It's definitely a start.
Only on CPF would someone make excusues for only owning 4 lights


----------



## stoli67

Chodes said:


> Absolutely ridiculous! And quite interesting too!
> It appears protection strips on cells are aligned. Fluke?





Yes that was a fluke...

I was trying to work out what was different between this new 3300 mA version and my old 3000 mA and 1400 mA versions


----------



## Kid9P

Middle one's a Tri-V for sure


----------



## stoli67

yep middle is a TriV2


----------



## Chodes

Aww come on! 
3 Tris side by side, all with protection strips aligned. (I'm sure that's what they are...)
Acct # :naughty:


----------



## Chodes

Stoli - I used to work on the mobile base station equipment on the roof of your work ( then sometimes fly my R/C glider on the cliff facing the ocean in front..)
Nice spot.


----------



## archimedes

Wouldn't the metal (foil) protection strip be _more_ dense ( "whiter" ) ?

EDIT - Actually, only the middle one seems to have PCBs .... Might the others be primaries ? :thinking:


----------



## stoli67

Chodes said:


> Stoli - I used to work on the mobile base station equipment on the roof of your work ( then sometimes fly my R/C glider on the cliff facing the ocean in front..)
> Nice spot.




It is a nice part of the world ;-)


----------



## Chodes

archimedes said:


> Wouldn't the metal (foil) protection strip be _more_ dense ( "whiter" ) ?
> 
> EDIT - Actually, only the middle one seems to have PCBs .... Might the others be primaries ? :thinking:



In the first pic I thought it was too "neat" for those parts to be the strips.
But looking closer it appears you can see the strips wrap around the end of the cell, ie not some machined part of light or the wrapper overlapping.


----------



## radiopej

I removed the grey anodising from my Kathmandu Streamlight Nano-type torch. 

Before this it was rather pretty. I wanted it all shiny and chrome-like. Will re-try with a different polish later. I also polished out the reflector area.

My housemate suggested I anodise it with silver. Going to give it a shot after trying out acid etching. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bigpond1966

Here is a phone pic of my sickness. (only about 1 yrs. worth, lol)


----------



## stoli67

That's a lotta light for only 6 posts! Imaging how many you will have when u get to 1000 posts!


----------



## bigpond1966

stoli67 said:


> That's a lotta light for only 6 posts! Imaging how many you will have when u get to 1000 posts!


 LOL! Thats what I'm talking about! This is definitely a sickness...I'm loving it!


----------



## välineurheilija

Thrunite scorpion v2 with me at work.


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## marcinkov




----------



## GlockLU

Boris said:


> Why do i feel like i´m watching porn? am i sick?
> Anyways... nice collections.... i really need to stop coming here. it brings me the need to buy new lights...


more like flashlight porn


----------



## dbleznak

Here is a little flashlight porn for the hardcore flashaholic in all of us !


----------



## stoli67

OK after buying a lot of diffusers for different lights I have finally found one that fits my RA clickies...


----------



## RIX TUX

[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gatsby

Here are most of the current collection (have some others I'm pondering purging - these are the most used at least)...








L-R: Photons International Ion; Arc6 (K2 TVOD); Sunwayman V10r Ti+; Novatac 120P (K2 TVOD); Milkyspit "Phlat Stanley" - SST50; Surefire E1L, L1, G2X Pro, 6PL (bored, McClikcy, Nailbender 3000 XML 3 level)

I like these all other than I'd like a cooler drop in for the 6PL - 3000k is just too yellow after years of admiring neutral tints. Might think about a triple of some sort as well... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## T45

One of my newest acquisitions, an Eagletac D25C modded with a Nichia 219.


----------



## T45

Gatsby said:


> Here are most of the current collection (have some others I'm pondering purging - these are the most used at least)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R: Photons International Ion; Arc6 (K2 TVOD); Sunwayman V10r Ti+; Novatac 120P (K2 TVOD); Milkyspit "Phlat Stanley" - SST50; Surefire E1L, L1, G2X Pro, 6PL (bored, McClikcy, Nailbender 3000 XML 3 level)
> 
> I like these all other than I'd like a cooler drop in for the 6PL - 3000k is just too yellow after years of admiring neutral tints. Might think about a triple of some sort as well...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Nice line up. You have an interesting collection. Elegant.


----------



## stoli67

My new Blue Boots arrived......







Here is one in a haiku!


----------



## stoli67

OK my new LF2XT has arrived to match my 3XT












Jeff Hanko took these pictures and I have not had time to do some of my own...

And now something I had Jeff make me..... Stealth 18350 battery cells...... for holding whatever you like..... you can put one of these in a surefire 6P and one live cell and the light still works!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Nice photos of your custom LF2XT from Jeff! I like your other custom project as well.


----------



## Half-Bear




----------



## T45

stoli67 said:


> And now something I had Jeff make me..... Stealth 18350 battery cells...... for holding whatever you like..... you can put one of these in a surefire 6P and one live cell and the light still works!



WOW! :thumbsup: is Jeff making those available? I like titanium. I just can't AFFORD titanium, so I am hoping those are some very well machined stainless steel holders.


----------



## stoli67

they are titanium and I think Hiro snagged the copper alloy which is even more expensive ...


----------



## ven

Some awesome lights,unfortunately my little collection has nothing on you guys but it is growing.Here are some of my flashlights,have more but in my works tool box.......


----------



## välineurheilija

My EDC a Surefire 6P with Mcclicky and a GITD boot from an Eagletac G25C2 and in the other end a Malkoff M61NL the battery is an Eagletac 17650.


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## Chodes

There have to be some others, but I have yet to see one of these.
I saw the Copper E - C adapter on CPFMP a while ago so grabbed it. (I had no E - body)
It's not adapting I was interested in. See the obvious advantages over a 6P:





P60 drops into the copper and the copper adapter is exposed right where my fingers / thumb normally grip light.
Very good thermal path to biological liquid cooling system.
C tail as I don't have an E tail (yet)


----------



## FourBin Labs

First pic of the collection... I gotta say, it's definitely not as stunning as some of the others on here, but it's mine.

I have a few other cheap lights knocking around, I'm sure, but I didn't feel they were worth mentioning.






Maglite 3C with Malkoff 700 Lumen XM-L2 Upgrade
Maglite MiniMag 2AA with Terralux 140 Lumen Upgrade
Maglite Mag-Tac
Klarus ST-11
Solarforce L2P with Nailbender XM-L2 3000k 90+ CRI Drop-In
Mac Tool 45 Lumen Luxeon Star Light (Debating Upgrade)
4Sevens Preon P2
4Sevens Atom A0


----------



## Chodes

V3 copper has a coating of honey wax. Letting the patina develop on the V1.


----------



## glowbug123

sweet hosts Chodes!! I really want a copper light !


----------



## ForensicMedicine

Greetings! Just joined tonight, after utilizing this excellent forum for some flashlight research (I think the last light I bought was my Kel-Lite, back in 1972, which I actually still have), as I have contracted the flashlight bug.....and picked up these two, within the last week or so. Very happy with both......

Streamlight ProTac HL and 4Sevens Maelstrom S18.......


----------



## liveris flashlights

Some of them in my vitrine.


----------



## tobrien

ForensicMedicine said:


> Greetings! Just joined tonight, after utilizing this excellent forum for some flashlight research (I think the last light I bought was my Kel-Lite, back in 1972, which I actually still have), as I have contracted the flashlight bug.....and picked up these two, within the last week or so. Very happy with both......
> 
> Streamlight ProTac HL and 4Sevens Maelstrom S18.......
> 
> [IM]http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i446/Gil_Grissom/StreamlightProTacHLamp4SevensMaelstromS18-Cropped_zps6fabfcdd.jpg[/IMG]


that's awesome that you've got the beast that is the S18  nice man!


liveris flashlights said:


> Some of them in my vitrine.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img208/6273/oljl.jpg[/MG][/QUOTE]
> 
> oh dang I love that display!


----------



## Chodes

FourBin Labs said:


> First pic of the collection... I gotta say, it's definitely not as stunning as some of the others on here, but it's mine.
> 
> I have a few other cheap lights knocking around, I'm sure, but I didn't feel they were worth mentioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maglite 3C with Malkoff 700 Lumen XM-L2 Upgrade
> Maglite MiniMag 2AA with Terralux 140 Lumen Upgrade
> Maglite Mag-Tac
> Klarus ST-11
> Solarforce L2P with Nailbender XM-L2 3000k 90+ CRI Drop-In
> Mac Tool 45 Lumen Luxeon Star Light (Debating Upgrade)
> 4Sevens Preon P2
> 4Sevens Atom A0



No need to excuse your collection. I reckon owning that Malkoff dropin puts you in the "quality" club. (not putting any of the others down..)
Does your collection carry it's own Angel ring around with it?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## T45




----------



## AbbyY

*My little collection*

All of them were bought in the last two months, when the flashaholic virus hit me.


----------



## Lomandor

*Re: My little collection*



AbbyY said:


> All of them were bought in the last two months, when the flashaholic virus hit me.



Wholey!!! All n the last two months!! Have you seen a doctor??

the SR olight looks sweet, how would you compare it to the RC40.


----------



## AbbyY

*Re: My little collection*



Lomandor said:


> Wholey!!! All n the last two months!! Have you seen a doctor??
> 
> the SR olight looks sweet, how would you compare it to the RC40.



LOL, I think that only a complicated surgery could extract flashlights out of my head.

SR96 it was a WOW! for me regarding its huge spill. Literally, you can light a whole sports terrain having an outstanding fov. RC40 is a better thrower but less output.


----------



## Razzle

*Re: My little collection*

Very very nice, AbbyY.

I've purchased six in two weeks, since I joined this site, virus indeed!

Two weeks ago, I didn't even know there were 14500, 18350 or 18650 batteries........seriously.


----------



## Cerealand

*Re: My little collection*

Posted these before in another thread, but I love these lights.

HAIII Natural Oveready 6p body.






2x18650 LEEF


----------



## AbbyY

*Re: My little collection*

My little collection has reached the Olight X6 Marauder. (Fenix PD35 is missing in photos because it's in my wife pocket).


----------



## pyro1son

*Re: My little collection*

My collection of 2D Maglites is growing! Latest addition is a lovely lime green!


----------



## välineurheilija

*Re: My little collection*

Whats with the o-ring? On the red one?or whatever that is


----------



## pyro1son

*Re: My little collection*



välineurheilija said:


> Whats with the o-ring? On the red one?or whatever that is



Due to the mod, the bezel ring can't screw down all the way at the moment something i need to get round to fixing.


----------



## dc38

*Re: My little collection*

New Old additions to the family, picked up from another member here at CPF!:





Nitecore IFE1 (top)
Sunwayman V11R (bottom)

Camera: Canon SD780 IS
Lighting: Jetbeam RRT-0. 

(just a side note, the Jetbeam RRT-0 is basically a Nitecore IFE1 in a redesigned body...the user interface is EXACTLY THE SAME!! Still fun to have both, though.)

See *this* link for some of my other lights:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?271971-Flashlight-size-comparison-w-pics


----------



## smarkum

*Re: My little collection*

Have been away for a bit. . . life happened; HOWEVER, my addiction has NOT stopped! My camera is no more . . . . so only a cell photo pic, but couldn't resist a quick pic in the beautiful fall leaves:


----------



## stoli67

*Re: My little collection*

good to have you back on deck Shelby


----------



## sandalian

*Re: My little collection*

Just received a package from friend, nice keychain!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

*Re: My little collection*


----------



## Morgo

*Re: My little collection*

My newest


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

*Re: My little collection*


----------



## AndyF

Hiro, what is body on the light on the far right?.


----------



## sandalian

AndyF said:


> Hiro, what is body on the light on the far right?.


I'm guessing that's Novatac body, but I could be wrong.
Let's wait for Hiro's answer.


----------



## precisionworks

*Re: My little collection*



smarkum said:


> ... My camera is no more . . . . so only a cell photo pic, ...


I used to make fun of CCPP (crappy cell phone photos) but quality is slowly improving. PhotoShop Express is a free app for either Android or iPhone & it does a nice job on quick in-device edits like the image below (iPhone5, cool fluorescent lighting)





Glock 23 with three green trits (in the night sights) & SF Fury P2X.


----------



## dlmorgan999

*Re: My little collection*



precisionworks said:


> I used to make fun of CCPP (crappy cell phone photos) but quality is slowly improving. PhotoShop Express is a free app for either Android or iPhone & it does a nice job on quick in-device edits like the image below (iPhone5, cool fluorescent lighting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glock 23 with three green trits (in the night sights) & SF Fury P2X.


Impressive. :thumbsup: Things _have _come a long way!


----------



## dbleznak

Not too shabby


----------



## Chodes




----------



## tobrien

Chodes said:


>



beautiful patina. what's the big thing on the left?


----------



## dlmorgan999

Chodes said:


>


Nice photo.  I like that you have the light on, and the reflective surface works very well!


----------



## Chodes

tobrien said:


> beautiful patina. what's the big thing on the left?



Big thing is home made heatsink
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?371707-Triple-XML-FM-3-inch-head



dlmorgan999 said:


> Nice photo.  I like that you have the light on, and the reflective surface works very well!


Cheers. Worked much better once glass was elevated slightly so can't see the rug underneath...


----------



## SuperTrouperLee

stoli67 said:


> I always liked these threads.... so post crash I thought about a new one
> 
> Here are a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FM body collection... just a few of the ones I have at present! (must stop buying them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on theft has an aspheric lens kit....
> The second one has a Van Quad
> The third a moddo triple
> The stubby one is a 32650 host with a D36 XML NB drop in
> The last one has a NB 3.1 amp XML drop in.


There are so many brands. I suggest start a new thread with name and pic. Thank you for your effort anyway.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

SuperTrouperLee said:


> There are so many brands. I suggest start a new thread with name and pic. Thank you for your effort anyway.



I've supported that all along. Post your pics and tell us what they are. 

Bill


----------



## stoli67

Most are self evident (HDS Clicky etc) Most people do write what the exotic ones are.


----------



## ven

Nitecores


----------



## DrafterDan

My contribution:

L10, my first N219





HF and my Deep Blue





HF, HDS and V54





V54 'thrown in the bushes'





The trit switch on the V54, the HF both sitting on my self-built 6P flashlight





Another shot. I'm waiting on some Norland to put trits in the 6P flashlight


----------



## stoli67

A few Jhanko Customs

A LF2XT with XPG2 LED
and a LF3XT
















A with an EX10 JHanko and a JHanko modded V10R


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Fantastic additions from Jeff!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice lights!! Of course, that's what you always get from Jeff.


----------



## Cerealand

Finally decided to start carrying my orange 6p. It has been sitting on the shelf for a while.


----------



## jaycyu




----------



## quazzle




----------



## vinsanity286

[/IMG]

More later...


----------



## Treeguy

New toy today. 

I wanted the G2X, but they were out of stock at the one place I know of that sells Surefires, so I grabbed the 6PX Defender. A few bucks more, but I do like the feel of the aluminum body. To date, this is the brightest and most expensive flashlight I’ve bought. I'm going to grab another couple of Rayovac AA Indestructibles for general use, but my new Surefire will be my walking buddy from now on. 

Can’t wait for darkness to settle in.


----------



## AbbyY

*OLIGHT* with one *red shoe*


----------



## Treeguy

You guys all take such nice pictures.

Maybe next time I'll buy a new camera instead of a new flashlight.


----------



## cland72

Treeguy said:


> New toy today.
> 
> I wanted the G2X, but they were out of stock at the one place I know of that sells Surefires, so I grabbed the 6PX Defender. A few bucks more, but I do like the feel of the aluminum body. To date, this is the brightest and most expensive flashlight I’ve bought. I'm going to grab another couple of Rayovac AA Indestructibles for general use, but my new Surefire will be my walking buddy from now on.
> 
> Can’t wait for darkness to settle in.
> 
> 
> http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j326/commiepinko69/newbox.jpg
> http://i1080.photobucket.com/albums/j326/commiepinko69/Newbox2.jpg



Nice! How do you like it?


----------



## Treeguy

cland72 said:


> Nice! How do you like it?



So far, so good. It's built very well, that's for sure. 320 lumens isn't the 747 landing light I thought it might be, but it's plenty bright enough. I just went for a stroll and it certainty lights up the path, and I have no doubt it's bright enough to work as a dog deterrent for the occasional loose German Shepherd when I take my nightly walk, which is 50% of its intended function. The other 50% is as a go-to light for the nightstand if I hear a "bump" at 3AM. I would have liked a tighter hot spot, but I’m still happy with the light. 

I almost bought the Mag-Tac when I saw the store didn’t have the plastic G2X, they’re about the same price, but I’m glad I went with the Surefire. A little extra cash for this model, but the quality is top shelf.


----------



## kj2




----------



## smarkum

ARGH . . . . SNOW. . . . 






A TRI EDC in TI makes it all better


----------



## dlmorgan999

smarkum said:


> ARGH . . . . SNOW. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A TRI EDC in TI makes it all better


I always like pictures of lights when they are turned on, and the snow in this picture makes it look especially nice.


----------



## dbleznak

smarkum said:


> ARGH . . . . SNOW. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A TRI EDC in TI makes it all better



I can here my wife screaming..."why are you staging a photo shoot in the middle of a snowstorm with your Ti shelf queens??? You always have to try to "one-up" your crazy CPF friends, your an Idiot, stop being a dumb-*** and get inside". But honey, you don't understand. !!!! 

Bravo, that is a ballsy shot, with the trits to boot!!!


----------



## AbbyY




----------



## Ryp

Wow, great collection! Nice X6.


----------



## pyro1son

I am mighty jealous of your collection!


----------



## Treeguy

I just caught a wicked dose of flashlight envy.


----------



## nbp

AbbyY said:


> OLIGHT with one red shoe



You and Greta would get along well. She's fond of red shoes as well.


----------



## AbbyY

Great! So let me promote the new concept of the... footlamp: *Greta's red shoe flashlight*


----------



## ven

WOW AbbyY awesome collection................as said flashlight envy here too.......


----------



## easilyled

AbbyY said:


> Great! So let me promote the new concept of the... footlamp: *Greta's red shoe flashlight*



I really like the concept AbbyY but I must confess to being very curious as to whether you have put it into practice?


----------



## Onthelightside

dbleznak said:


> I can here my wife screaming..."why are you staging a photo shoot in the middle of a snowstorm with your Ti shelf queens??? You always have to try to "one-up" your crazy CPF friends, your an Idiot, stop being a dumb-*** and get inside". But honey, you don't understand. !!!!



 Simply the best. I can picture the scene.


----------



## smarkum




----------



## Technophile

Howdy folks! 
Let's start things off small with my E05's. I hope to add pictures of my SRT-7 and upcoming RC40 soon.


Tool next to tool







Feeling a little blue







The dark one


----------



## smarkum




----------



## drdanke

Solarforce L2P (black)
Drop In: Intl'OS ALXM2 XM-L2 U2 1A (upgraded to Noctigon XM16 MCPCB), Qlite 3.04A driver (I plan on reflashing to custom firmware).
Battery: Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh (unprotected).


----------



## T45

DrafterDan said:


>



Does Jeff make the buttons for this customization? I just bought a SWM M10A and would like to have the tail switch extended. Basically a Tactical tail cap the sits above the end of the light, I would like it to be stainless steel or perhaps even aluminum.


----------



## precisionworks

Surefire X300 Ultra on Glock 22. Amazon just ran these for $159 & that was too good to pass up.






Room lighting + fill light from a SF P2X with one layer of tissue diffuser.


----------



## Itanus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonwkng

Lights to be... Hosts awaiting drop-ins...


----------



## tobrien

jonwkng said:


> Lights to be... Hosts awaiting drop-ins...


nice! what am I seeing on the bottom? is that a two headed light?

also is that a white cerakoted Malkoff MD2? 

you've got a good collection of hosts!


----------



## dbleznak

smarkum said:


>



Stunning!!!👍👏👏


----------



## dlmorgan999

tobrien said:


> nice! what am I seeing on the bottom? is that a two headed light?


It made me think of Darth Maul's two-headed light saber in Star Wars Episode I.


----------



## tobrien

dlmorgan999 said:


> It made me think of Darth Maul's two-headed light saber in Star Wars Episode I.



nice haha. I didn't think about that!


----------



## jonwkng

tobrien said:


> nice! what am I seeing on the bottom? is that a two headed light?



Hi *tobrien*,
Yup, two-headed host - 18650+18350 E body tube from FiveMega, 2x Surefire E-to-C adaptors, 2x Cryos M2 bezels.
Planning to use M61N & M61WLL drop-ins and use trits to differentiate the two.
Downsides...
The flats on the Cryos M2s do a respectable job, but once the light starts rolling... It won't stop...
And, it only head-stands. 



tobrien said:


> also is that a white cerakoted Malkoff MD2?


It is a GID white cerakoted MD2 from Oveready. It looks amazing at night. Will probably get an MD2 clip in the future. 



tobrien said:


> you've got a good collection of hosts!


Thank you!


----------



## Beamhead




----------



## archimedes

SF did a really nice job on the anodized finish for that 30th Anniversary LE ... great photo, *Beamhead* :thumbsup:


----------



## Beamhead

Thanks and yes they did, I just wish I could catch the richness with my limited photo skills , will try again with different lighting. 





archimedes said:


> SF did a really nice job on the anodized finish for that 30th Anniversary LE ... great photo, *Beamhead* :thumbsup:


----------



## archimedes

Beamhead said:


> Thanks and yes they did, I just wish I could catch the richness with my limited photo skills , will try again with different lighting.



I was originally going to post how difficult it would be to capture the depth of color and "shine" of that finish in a photo, but didn't want to knock your photo skills ... which are certainly rather better than mine


----------



## Beamhead

LOL true but I don't feel too bad even the marketing photos on SF's site don't capture the depth, there are some who post here that sure could capture it.(Chodes comes to mind)





archimedes said:


> I was originally going to post how difficult it would be to capture the depth of color and "shine" of that finish in a photo, but didn't want to knock your photo skills ... which are certainly rather better than mine


----------



## precisionworks

Started with a SureFire P3X-B-BK Fury two stage (15 & 1000 lumens)

Bored the body & added a 1-cell extender to run 2X18650 (Panasonic protected 3400 mAh)

Wrapped the body in heat shrink fabric. Grip is much better & the light is much nicer to hold in cold weather. 

Installed SF black lanyard ring between extender & tailcap.

Installed SF SW02 tailcap. Been looking for the SW02 for some time, finally found this one on The Marketplace. Rubber shroud prevents accidental activation & allows the light to tail stand.


----------



## dbleznak

Barry, please, please do not tail-stand that absolutely magnificent build, I love the SW02 and I worry about the long-term integrity of the rubber shroud in cold climate. I wonder if there is some sort of coating application or sealant for the rubber shroud, but who would want to mess with that beautiful SW02. Brilliant as work always 👍👏👋😃😀 you continue to be The Gold Standard around here. 

Dan


----------



## precisionworks

Thank you for your kind words Dan. It's unlikely that it will ever be stood on the tail as it would be easy to tip. I do love the way the rubber shroud prevents accidental activation & still makes the button easy to hit. 

I got really lucky on the SW02, those things bring insane prices on eBay. I expect most of the discontinued SF stuff will go that same route.


----------



## think2x

With a 'lil vision, a 'lil boredom and a friend with access to a lathe along with an hour of polishing we managed to turn this................






..............into this..............


----------



## spydiesteve




----------



## tobrien

think2x said:


> With a 'lil vision, a 'lil boredom and a friend with access to a lathe along with an hour of polishing we managed to turn this................
> 
> [IM]http://imageshack.us/a/img34/6164/557y.jpg[/IMG]
> ..............into this..............
> [IM]http://imageshack.us/a/img706/7652/l05b.jpg[/IMG]
> [IM]http://imageshack.us/a/img203/6938/0ymd.jpg[/IMG]



nice work, that's incredible! I thought they were two different lights till I read the text lol


----------



## RIX TUX

spydiesteve said:


>


You have to describe what it is if you post.


----------



## jonwkng

spydiesteve said:


>



Hi *spydiesteve* :welcome:

Nice Maratac Cu CR123 and Rockstead combo. Now, is that a Kou or a Shin? (Pardon my ignorance. )


----------



## think2x

tobrien said:


> nice work, that's incredible! I thought they were two different lights till I read the text lol



I had him take the body knurling off, turn the head down until it almost got to the emitter and then had him turn the triangle keyring attachment down to a post. I then drilled the hole in the post myself "freehanded", removed the anodizing, sanded working up to 1000 grit and then a ton of polishing.
It's far from perfect but not bad.


----------



## Beamhead

A couple more attempts to capture the depth 


archimedes said:


> I was originally going to post how difficult it would be to capture the depth of color and "shine" of that finish in a photo, but didn't want to knock your photo skills ... which are certainly rather better than mine


----------



## think2x

Beamhead said:


> A couple more attempts to capture the depth



Always wanted one of these sets to carry but the timing was never there for me.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Beamhead, that should be posted in the Rare and Unusual SF thread.

Bill


----------



## Beamhead

Bill, I thought about that, there were 1800 sets made however with the latest run on these highly discounted sets and the fact that a vast majority of them were no doubt purchased by CPF-ers I am not so sure they are Rare and Unusual. (here at least)





Bullzeyebill said:


> Beamhead, that should be posted in the Rare and Unusual SF thread.
> 
> Bill


----------



## tobrien

Beamhead you did a great job capturing the color on those


----------



## smarkum

A very special light . . . 













Need to get out my tripod for more clarity . . .. my hands are a bit shaky


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Awesome photos of your very special light Shelby!


----------



## välineurheilija

Part of my 18650/cr123a light collection.
If the pic quality sucks it is tapatalks fault  the last time i posted a pic via tapatalk the pics were terrible dunno what happened but here goes 


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## välineurheilija

Okay i see its messed up they must have changed something.sorry.


----------



## ChrisGarrett




----------



## AbbyY

My two ultra throwers and a "tool" for viewing the end of the road :candle:


----------



## Per-Sev




----------



## oldvultureface

My L1D passed away about a month ago after several years of being dropped on concrete in the shop. The lens shattered a couple of years ago and was replaced with plastic from a Q-Tip box. The QTA is a worthy replacement. I'd be blind without that little light and my CVS cheaters.


----------



## JME.

"I'm just a witness"


----------



## Trexwarrior

AbbyY said:


> My two ultra throwers and a "tool" for viewing the end of the road :candle:



What is that torch in the middle? You have me intrigued.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kj2

Trexwarrior said:


> What is that torch in the middle? You have me intrigued.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Eagletac MX25L2 (Turbo)


----------



## Trexwarrior

kj2 said:


> Eagletac MX25L2 (Turbo)



Wow thanks for the lightning fast reply lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AbbyY

Indeed, kj's right 
It's an EagleTac MX25L2 Turbo, Luminus SBT-70 led (also there are SBT-90 or SST-90 versions)


----------



## grayhighh

Rockstead...Nice !


spydiesteve said:


>


----------



## ven

Cary that is simple beautiful


----------



## grayhighh

ven said:


> Cary that is simple beautiful




That is Steve's photo and his beautiful knife and light.


----------



## ven

grayhighh said:


> That is Steve's photo and his beautiful knife and light.



My apologies Cary,
spydiesteve very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## grayhighh

No need to apologize


Here's my rockstead and spy 005


----------



## ven

grayhighh said:


> No need to apologize
> 
> 
> Here's my rockstead and spy 005




WOW..........


----------



## jonwkng

grayhighh said:


> Here's my rockstead and spy 005



Nice Rockstead Chi & 005, Cary!


----------



## grayhighh

Thanks guys ! Im really loving the tanto.


----------



## precisionworks

Flashlight is a Rayovac Industrial 2D with TerraLUX MiniStar1 LED Conversion. The LED makes a solid 50 lumens & TerraLUX claims 20 hour runtime ... confirmed the output in the Integrating Sphere but have not done a rundown test. Magnet base attached to a RAM Mount double ball joint arm. 

If only the mount was titanium ...


----------



## jonwkng




----------



## archimedes

jonwkng said:


> ....



I've seen a _lot_ of crazy "lego" torches here over the years, but congrats ! That's one of the most creative 

Great photo, too :thumbsup:

I've gotta ask ... what dropin do you have in that VME bezel ?


----------



## jonwkng

archimedes said:


> I've seen a _lot_ of crazy "lego" torches here over the years, but congrats ! That's one of the most creative
> 
> Great photo, too :thumbsup:
> 
> I've gotta ask ... what dropin do you have in that VME bezel ?



Thank you!

It is running a M61LLL HCRI2 Drop-in. Great runtime on 26650. Usable 50 lumens.


----------



## archimedes

jonwkng said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It is running a M61LLL HCRI2 Drop-in. Great runtime on 26650. Usable 50 lumens.



Would be really interested in runtime test results for that ... LLL on 26650 (lol) - awesome


----------



## smarkum

MBI Torpedo X - run: 







HDS Rotary and some friends:


----------



## chrisbfu

I've been on an Olight kick lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mward94

Beam shot of BC40 (left) and C8 (right)




[/QUOTE]


Thats a heck of shot mrk.


----------



## Ruudr




----------



## mward94

IMG_4230 by mattward917, on Flickr

my QP2A-X with a fenix single 123 body.... threads lined up flawlessly


----------



## Ryp

mward94 said:


> my QP2A-X with a fenix single 123 body.... threads lined up flawlessly



What?! That looks amazing!


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

Some of my favorite lights....just giving them some fresh air out of the Peli cases


----------



## mward94

Ryp said:


> What?! That looks amazing!



i love it... you have a 280 lumen light nearly small enough for a keychain.


----------



## smarkum

The MBI Torpedo and case . . ..


----------



## smarkum

MBI HF UTT!


----------



## ewmccraw




----------



## Budman231

That is seriously Pimped...

Nice, love it !



stoli67 said:


> OK it has been a while since I posted anything in here....
> 
> Here is my latest Jeff Hanko masterpiece..... several months in the making
> 
> A custom LF3XT all tritted up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This light has by far the smoothest switch of any light that I have....


----------



## oldvultureface

Went without lunch for a while to join the 18650 club.


----------



## jonwkng

Pardon the hastily snapped handphone pictures. Am prepping for work tonight. Long day... :tired:






New arrivals - SolarForce C2000, AtomVn from Vinh, Copper PR-AR and Titanium Ultra-Lux PR-26650 SST-90 Light (Dragon V1 body) from Chris Ogaz. (Thanks, Chris!:rock





Copper & Titanium


----------



## ven

Beautiful Jon love the copper&titanium...........:thumbsup:


----------



## DAN92

Nitecore IFE1 XP-G R5.


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Beautiful Jon love the copper&titanium...........:thumbsup:



In case anyone is interested, there's another small handful of Dragon bodied lights available now...


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> In case anyone is interested, there's another small handful of Dragon bodied lights available now...



Unfortunately they are out of my budget,just too much money to tie up in a light and too expensive to get my moneys worth afraid of dropping it.Even if i stretched one month to a titanium light,the misses would kill me!!!!!!!!!!!

So unfortunately i can only dream/admire these beautiful lights and their lucky owners


----------



## Fir3




----------



## tobrien

here's the latest, it is missing my Surefire M4 and M3 lights though because those have their bezels out right now.


----------



## easilyled

tobrien said:


> here's the latest, it is missing my Surefire M4 and M3 lights though because those have their bezels out right now.



That's a great collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

tobrien,as above ,that is an awesome collection


----------



## seb13




----------



## tobrien

easilyled said:


> That's a great collection. :thumbsup:





ven said:


> tobrien,as above ,that is an awesome collection


thanks you two! i appreciate that!


----------



## yoyoman

Tobrien, the square o-rings from el Pablo look great. They really make the look finished, if you know what I mean.


----------



## tobrien

yoyoman said:


> Tobrien, the square o-rings from el Pablo look great. They really make the look finished, if you know what I mean.



thank you! yeah I definitely agree with you! If they were blue then that'd look amazing too (IMO)


----------



## stoli67

Budman231 said:


> That is seriously Pimped...
> 
> Nice, love it !




I am glad that you like it.....

I will have to take one of the JHanko LF2XT with its old brother the LF3XT...

You never know ... on day I might get the 5XT rebuilt in Titanium!


----------



## DAN92

tobrien said:


> here's the latest, it is missing my Surefire M4 and M3 lights though because those have their bezels out right now.
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/34749650/flashlights/feb-5-coll.jpg


Very nice collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

DAN92 said:


> Very nice collection! :thumbsup:



thanks Dan!


----------



## callmaster

I have some real old lights with me


----------



## oldvultureface

Stocking up on toys before retirement.


----------



## Ryp

oldvultureface said:


> Stocking up on toys before retirement.





oldvultureface said:


> Stocking up on toys before retirement.





oldvultureface said:


> Stocking up on toys before retirement.



Nice triple post, haha.


----------



## oldvultureface

Ryp said:


> Nice triple post, haha.



Thanks.  Kept getting an error page earlier in the afternoon when I hit the 'Submit Reply' button. Turns out all my attempts were successful despite the error message. Mods can delete the extras.


----------



## Ryp

oldvultureface said:


> Thanks.  Kept getting an error page earlier in the afternoon when I hit the 'Submit Reply' button. Turns out all my attempts were successful despite the error message. Mods can delete the extras.



Oh boy, I did the same thing and got the message before reading this. Now I will have 3 posts in the other thread :duh2:


----------



## ven




----------



## tobrien

ven: is that second pic a de-domed XP-E2 or XP-G2?


----------



## ven

tobrien said:


> ven: is that second pic a de-domed XP-E2 or XP-G2?




Hi there tobrien i am embarassed to say i honestly dont know,here is another pic to *maybe* help YOU tell me :laughing:




Its a very small chip on a white background tobrien and i am not too well up,i was expecting a nichia 219 so looking at vinhs options its eitherthe e2 or g2,just asked on the d25cvn thread here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...IMR16340-CR123A-Thrower&p=4384672#post4384672

Sorry no help but will find out for you:twothumbs as i am interested too,here is a shot on ceiling in daytime on a phone if maybe help




Will pm if does not see post to help:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

tobrien said:


> ven: is that second pic a de-domed XP-E2 or XP-G2?



Hi again tobrien,thanks to moshow9 he has helped identify it as the XP-E2

G2 on left and E2 on right(smaller die)


----------



## tobrien

gotcha, nice ven! The de-domed XP-E2 LEDs are amazing stuff as I'm sure you'll agree!


----------



## ven

tobrien said:


> gotcha, nice ven! The de-domed XP-E2 LEDs are amazing stuff as I'm sure you'll agree!



Hi there tobrien,i certainly do agree,i am still at the bottom(ok maybe a 1/3 of the way up) of a mountain to climb in learning my leds being honest.Soon i will be able to say "i want an **** die, de-domed with 4500k" :laughing: ...........and know what i mean  But thanks to you guys here at CPF i am learning daily:twothumbs Its as hard enough without the different light make/ model identities too :laughing:

My collection is growing,i am enjoying the variety available,more so thanks to vinh,especially like this new PDT really is an awesome idea .

Back to the d25cvn- its just a wow light,i love it and is my edc for sure,love the tint/throw and gets warmer quicker than my x3vn


----------



## caddylover

Here's my stuff so far


----------



## Capolini

caddylover said:


> Here's my stuff so far



Nice!!! One question why do you/would you want three[3] Deft X's?

Sell two and get more lights!!!


----------



## caddylover

Capolini said:


> Nice!!! One question why do you/would you want three[3] Deft X's?
> 
> Sell two and get more lights!!!



I think they are going to be quite collectible since Michael is no longer making them. They are all different power levels, 917Kcd, 965Kcd, and 1,010Kcd. I bought one brand new from Michael at OMG and I bought the other two from fellow members.

I still have more lights coming


----------



## Capolini

caddylover said:


> I think they are going to be quite collectible since Michael is no longer making them. They are all different power levels, 917Kcd, 965Kcd, and 1,010Kcd. I bought one brand new from Michael at OMG and I bought the other two from fellow members.
> 
> I still have more lights coming


 
Michael makes nice stuff!! I have his OSTS TN31mb. It was the last one he made a few months ago. It was an extra laying around!!

It is 470Kcd,,,,his original batches in December 2012 were around 400/430Kcd!

Time to warm the car up!! Only 14F outside,the Siberian loves it!

Are you getting the TK61vn? I can't remember if i saw you on the list! I am getting that and the XSearchervn! :twothumbs

Have a good night,,,,my friend lives down the road from you in Valley Village!!! :thumbsup:

oh yaa,,all that rain you are getting now is merging w/ another storm and on Monday we are suppose to get about a foot of snow!! That will take the winter total to around 6 feet which is close to our all time record!


----------



## caddylover

Capolini said:


> Michael makes nice stuff!! I have his OSTS TN31mb. It was the last one he made a few months ago. It was an extra laying around!!
> 
> It is 470Kcd,,,,his original batches in December 2012 were around 400/430Kcd!
> 
> Time to warm the car up!! Only 14F outside,the Siberian loves it!
> 
> Are you getting the TK61vn? I can't remember if i saw you on the list! I am getting that and the XSearchervn! :twothumbs
> 
> Have a good night,,,,my friend lives down the road from you in Valley Village!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> oh yaa,,all that rain you are getting now is merging w/ another storm and on Monday we are suppose to get about a foot of snow!! That will take the winter total to around 6 feet which is close to our all time record!



I held off on the TK61, I just didn't see a need for it. I am on the "A" list for the 15vn though. My parents are in Valley Village  14 brrrr!


----------



## Ryp

caddylover said:


> 1,010Kcd



Lol, never seen that before.


----------



## caddylover

Ryp said:


> Lol, never seen that before.



yep, pretty cool to light up the top floor of a 50 story building from two blocks away :thumbsup:


----------



## Capolini

caddylover said:


> yep, pretty cool to light up the top floor of a 50 story building from two blocks away :thumbsup:



Where do you go to get the best use out of your torches? Pretty lit up where you are. Burbank, Valley Village and STUDIO CITY where my Aunt lived for 50 years!

How about Topanga Canyon??!!! Mt. Whitney!! I have been there 3 times! About 4/4.5 hours from you!

If you go here to post #281 you will see my beautiful friend[and me!] who lives down the road from you and in the same town as your parents!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?378867-Freebies-Giveaway/page10


----------



## Ryp

caddylover said:


> yep, pretty cool to light up the top floor of a 50 story building from two blocks away :thumbsup:



I meant I've never seen anyone type 1 million cd as 1010kcd


----------



## caddylover

Ryp said:


> I meant I've never seen anyone type 1 million cd as 1010kcd



well, to be quite honest, that's how it was advertised when I bought it. I do like the sound of 1 million better though:thumbsup:


----------



## caddylover

Capolini said:


> Where do you go to get the best use out of your torches? Pretty lit up where you are. Burbank, Valley Village and STUDIO CITY where my Aunt lived for 50 years!
> 
> How about Topanga Canyon??!!! Mt. Whitney!! I have been there 3 times! About 4/4.5 hours from you!
> 
> If you go here to post #281 you will see my beautiful friend[and me!] who lives down the road from you and in the same town as your parents!
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?378867-Freebies-Giveaway/page10




yah, I don't really go traveling to play with my lights. I'll take them to work with me where I have several large properties to play on  I have one power plant up in the mountains at Castaic Lake, I just haven't been out there in a while, but a deft-x will certainly go with me on that next trip.


----------



## ven

caddylover-a boy that really does love his toys...........awesome


----------



## ven

1 or 3 pics,tk75vn and tk51


----------



## caddylover

nice stuff, ven!


----------



## ven

Cheers caddylover :thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng

You'll never forget a beautiful face...


----------



## ven

WOW ..............what can i add


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> WOW ..............what can i add



Thanks, *ven*!

Anyway, here's a little something for you guys who are waiting for the latest batch of PR-26650 Dragon V1 lights from Chris. These lights are definitely worth the wait... :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

where do you go from WOW,well where ever it is i am there right now...........:twothumbs


----------



## kj2

Fenix TK61


----------



## dc38

jonwkng said:


> You'll never forget a beautiful face...



That shot is ethereal...perhaps catalog centerfold worthy...add a few more!


----------



## ven

dc38 said:


> That shot is ethereal...perhaps catalog centerfold worthy...add a few more!



+1:twothumbs


----------



## jonwkng

Thank for the kind words guys!

Anyway, here's a shot of my CopperHead. Form fitting function. Made by Dan (*schizeckinosy*) 
Wonderful, durable, affordable, custom-made light - Great for EDC. (And it is available now!)
Mine looks a bit lop-sided with the Solarforce clip - Will likely get Dan's deep-carry clip for it later.


----------



## caddylover

jonwkng said:


> You'll never forget a beautiful face...



wow, how about some more info on this beast!:thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng

caddylover said:


> wow, how about some more info on this beast!:thumbsup:



SWGG Tri-V2. Not a beast. Definitely a beauty.  Just finesse, beauty & brains in a small package.

Now, a beast would be...




And you've got 3 of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## caddylover

Oh, you mean these:naughty:


----------



## ven




----------



## jonwkng

Nice Deft-X family photo, *caddylover*! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:







Here's a closer view of the flood emitter flanked by the aspheric/spot emitter and control knob with the reflector emitter at the bottom. Check out the exquisite machining. Oops... My fingerprints are all over the light. 

More information can be found here - http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314480-Tri-V2-Information


----------



## caddylover

I just finished reading about that light, that is quite a work of art!


----------



## jonwkng

caddylover said:


> I just finished reading about that light, that is quite a work of art!



It comes highly recommended. A 'must have' for the Geeks amongst us. Now, returning back to the topic of photos of our lights...

The Camo Trio




Top: Sunwayman V11R Mirage
Middle: Sunwayman R01A UV
Bottom: Custom anodized MBI HF-R Ti UTT


----------



## Fresh Light

My LambdaLights. 5 Varapower Turbos, 3 Hydras, 2 VP2000s, a red VP 1000, and some others.


----------



## caddylover

nice stuff, jonwkng! I'm just starting to get into the aa, and aaa market. I'll have to take some more pics, soon:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Fantastic Jon:thumbsup: i just cant afford to be a geek :mecry:


:laughing:


----------



## flashlight chronic

My Surefires


----------



## jonwkng

Just for laughs... I give you, *The Executive EDC Combo* 






Top: Solarforce C2000
Bottom: P60 host with Malkoff M61HCRI2 drop-in


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Just for laughs... I give you, *The Executive EDC Combo*
> 
> Top: Solarforce C2000
> Bottom: P60 host with Malkoff M61HCRI2 drop-in



Very nice subjects and great photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Fantastic Jon:thumbsup:

You have many beautiful lights,great stuff:twothumbs


----------



## jonwkng

Thanks for the kind words guys!

Anyway, here are a couple of lights that my wife has been using from my collection... Hanging off her Ikea Helmer storage unit (loaded up with manicure supplies). To quote her - _"Tailcap clickies and manicured nails do not get along well."_





Left: AtomVN
Right: Olight S15 Ti Baton (Bead blasted)


----------



## tobrien

jonwkng said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys!
> 
> Anyway, here are a couple of lights that my wife has been using from my collection... Hanging off her Ikea Helmer storage unit (loaded up with manicure supplies). To quote her - _"Tailcap clickies and manicured nails do not get along well."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left: AtomVN
> Right: Olight S15 Ti Baton (Bead blasted)



nice pic!


----------



## ven

+1 on that


----------



## ven

So we like teddies n stuff too then Jon...........





Pobs(yes thats his name) has a big 1:naughty:


----------



## caddylover

↑↑↑↑nice↑↑↑↑


----------



## smarkum

Beloved Mac Tri . . . Ti, Copper, Brass


----------



## slamjet

How about one of these:





Not exactly a beauty-shot but here is my now retired 7-D Cell Maglite. It's been on many, many campouts. I'm still thinking on how to update it to an LED light that hopefully will have a long, long runtime.


----------



## sdoros

Fenix uc40 ue, DQG , klarus rs11


----------



## ivanlee

my collection


----------



## easilyled

smarkum said:


> Beloved Mac Tri . . . Ti, Copper, Brass



That's a truly fantastic photo Shelby. I absolutely love how the background colors harmonize with the three different metals. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## a1mu1e

Hi Jon,

I have been thinking about getting the C2000, but not much information seems to exist. If it's still stock, can you tell me how it performs?

Is the heat sinking okay, Flood vs Spill, and brightness?

Thanks so much,

Alexander


----------



## ven

Few random Fenix pics i thought i would post in here(sorry if seen in some other threads):thumbsup:

TK61vn(1735 ANSI) 622KCD






TK50(2XD cell)







tk61vn next to a convoy m2 (1x 18650)to show size of the beast:huh:






tk61vn PDT










The tks
tk75vn/tk50/tk51/tk61vn



CPF(not easy making an F out of wrist strap :laughing: )


----------



## ven

@smarkum -awesome lights,beautiful pic:twothumbs


----------



## tobrien

slamjet said:


> How about one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly a beauty-shot but here is my now retired 7-D Cell Maglite. It's been on many, many campouts. I'm still thinking on how to update it to an LED light that hopefully will have a long, long runtime.


don't ever sell it! those 7Ds are RARE!


----------



## flashlight chronic

Surefire 6PX Tactical w/ P60 incan drop-in


----------



## Bullzeyebill

tobrien said:


> don't ever sell it! those 7Ds are RARE!



Certainly is rare. I've got a 6D. Put a Malkoff in it. It is a huge light in itself, but 7D would be awesome. Congratulations for having one of those historical pieces.

Bill


----------



## slamjet

Bullzeyebill said:


> Certainly is rare. I've got a 6D. Put a Malkoff in it. It is a huge light in itself, but 7D would be awesome. Congratulations for having one of those historical pieces.
> 
> Bill



Thanks! I was once questioning why I was keeping it until I searched Ebay and couldn't fine not a one for sale. That made up my mind, it's not going anywhere. I was thinking of firing it up and putting it back into use but the lumens are way, way, way less than my SRT5 so I tried to find an LED drop-in for it but alas, I'm only finding them for the 6-cells with 9v max, not a 10.5v 7-cell. Bummer.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

slamjet said:


> Thanks! I was once questioning why I was keeping it until I searched Ebay and couldn't fine not a one for sale. That made up my mind, it's not going anywhere. I was thinking of firing it up and putting it back into use but the lumens are way, way, way less than my SRT5 so I tried to find an LED drop-in for it but alas, I'm only finding them for the 6-cells with 9v max, not a 10.5v 7-cell. Bummer.



Check out Malkoff's drop-ins.

Bill


----------



## smarkum

Woke up to snow on the ground . . . . :scowl:


----------



## precisionworks

Shelby,

Your image making is now equal to the quality of your lights ... Both are awesome.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk


----------



## T45

jonwkng said:


> You'll never forget a beautiful face...



Nominee for Best Photo of the Year?


----------



## caddylover

My small stuff


----------



## tobrien

Bullzeyebill said:


> Check out Malkoff's drop-ins.
> 
> Bill



Malkoff's max is 9v though 



T45 said:


> Nominee for Best Photo of the Year?



agreed


----------



## Swede74




----------



## ven

Caddylover-great collection there,spotted some v911s,great little rc helis,nice easy 4ch to fly,try the v922 for some fun too:thumbsup:


----------



## caddylover

yah,Ven, my flying confidence is building slowly, only crashed about 100 times so far


----------



## oldvultureface

Swede74;4403
282 said:


>



Reminds me of Gary Larson's _The Far Side_.


----------



## Swede74

oldvultureface said:


> Reminds me of Gary Larson's _The Far Side_.



Exactly what it was intended to do. Thanks for noticing!


----------



## oldvultureface

Swede74 said:


> Exactly what it was intended to do. Thanks for noticing!



It wasn't difficult for someone whose only reason for living was the buy several of Gary's calendars every year.


----------



## smarkum




----------



## kj2

smarkum said:


>



That right-one looks really cool


----------



## tobrien

oldvultureface said:


> Reminds me of Gary Larson's _The Far Side_.


that was an awesome caption haha


----------



## dlmorgan999

smarkum said:


>


That's a very creative shot Shelby.  (and great lights too )


----------



## UnderPar

Swede74 said:


>



Wow! These are great keeps!


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Here's my collection! 





Thrunite TN31vn, ArmyTek Predator G2, Fenix E50, Solarforce L2T w/ Vinh M2500 MT-G2, Sunwayman C21Cvn, Zebralight H602W, EagleTac D25A Ti NW XM-L2, EagleTac D25A Nichia 219B, Thrunite Ti, iTP A3, iTP A3, Trustfire Mini-01

It would probably be 3 times bigger if I had taken a photo of every light I've had and Photoshopped them together...I trade lights or sell them for new ones so I pretty always have the same number of lights...just different ones.


----------



## jonwkng

You do not need gloves...


----------



## ven

wow jon:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs 

I think i would rather win your light collection than the lottery :laughing:


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> wow jon:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
> 
> I think i would rather win your light collection than the lottery :laughing:



I'm just a relative newbie... You should check out the collections of some of the old timers.


----------



## easilyled




----------



## Swede74




----------



## jonwkng

Lovely pictures, Daniel! Tain, TnC & Trits. Beautiful!


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Lovely pictures, Daniel! Tain, TnC & Trits. Beautiful!



Thank you Jon.


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Lovely pictures, Daniel! Tain, TnC & Trits. Beautiful!


+1


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

smarkum said:


>



Sweet trits.

(you get it?)


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> I'm just a relative newbie... You should check out the collections of some of the old timers.



I have jon and i am in amazement at the beautiful lights on here,however you have a simply stunning and forever growing collection of amazing lights too.........wonder what the next 5yrs will bring


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> +1



Thanks Dave, I really do love that light in particular. :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> I have jon and i am in amazement at the beautiful lights on here,however you have a simply stunning and forever growing collection of amazing lights too.........wonder what the next 5yrs will bring



+1


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


>




WOW beautiful.....:twothumbs:twothumbs you have some really amazing lights


----------



## dlmorgan999

All these great posts made me want to join in on the fun.


----------



## ven

dlmorgan i cant find any words sufficient for that collection,absolutely staggering,awesome,amazing,beautiful is just not enough:twothumbs

WOW


----------



## dlmorgan999

ven said:


> dlmorgan i cant find any words sufficient for that collection,absolutely staggering,awesome,amazing,beautiful is just not enough:twothumbs
> 
> WOW


Thanks.  I feel very fortunate to have built up a collection of so many amazing lights. There are definitely a number of magnificent collections represented here on CPF. It's always fun seeing the group photos.


----------



## caddylover

wow, someone loves Tritium  Beautiful works of art you have there!


----------



## dlmorgan999

caddylover said:


> wow, someone loves Tritium  Beautiful works of art you have there!


Yes - I am indeed a bit of a tritium addict. 

Thanks for the nice words!


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Thanks.  I feel very fortunate to have built up a collection of so many amazing lights. There are definitely a number of magnificent collections represented here on CPF. It's always fun seeing the group photos.



You have an awesome collection Dave and have taken numerous awe-inspiring pictures.
One of these days, I'll have to try to do a group photo of my lights too but its a daunting act to follow after yours.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> One of these days, I'll have to try to do a group photo of my lights too but its a daunting act to follow after yours.


I would very much enjoy seeing a group photo of your lights. I actually need to do an updated one myself, as the one I just posted is almost a year old, and I've added a few more lights since then. :devil:


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> WOW beautiful.....:twothumbs:twothumbs you have some really amazing lights



Thank you, very nice of you to say so. Over the years I have been fortunate enough to witness some amazing designs and creations and have accumulated some nice examples of them.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> I would very much enjoy seeing a group photo of your lights. I actually need to do an updated one myself, as the one I just posted is almost a year old, and I've added a few more lights since then. :devil:



Thanks. I'm going to wait until my TNC Dragon light arrives and then I'll have a go.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Thank you, very nice of you to say so. Over the years I have been fortunate enough to witness some amazing designs and creations and have accumulated some nice examples of them.




They are lights right now i dream of although i wont be able to collect many,1 or 2 nice custom would do me,edc size so i would get my pennies worth:thumbsup:

I could not spend say $500 on a light and not use it,could not justify that,but a beautiful edc then i could..........just :laughing: the misses wouldn't though so it will be a "only $25 from Hong Kong love" light.............she wont know...................i hope:whoopin::tsk:

Life is about taking risks,this is a small one..............unless she sees how much :laughing:

:thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> They are lights right now i dream of although i wont be able to collect many,1 or 2 nice custom would do me,edc size so i would get my pennies worth:thumbsup:
> 
> I could not spend say $500 on a light and not use it,could not justify that,but a beautiful edc then i could..........just :laughing: the misses wouldn't though so it will be a "only $25 from Hong Kong love" light.............she wont know...................i hope:whoopin::tsk:
> 
> Life is about taking risks,this is a small one..............unless she sees how much :laughing:
> 
> :thumbsup:



I have to warn you that CPF is a dangerous (to your wallet) but very enjoyable addiction. When I first joined I was amazed at what people spent on some of the mass-manufactured lights. Then I slowly became sucked in to a never-ending spiral that drew me towards the incredible custom lights that are in evidence. 

Great flashlight photographers like dlmorgan999 have to take partial responsibility for planting all this temptation in front of us! :nana:


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> I have to warn you that CPF is a dangerous (to your wallet) but very enjoyable addiction. When I first joined I was amazed at what people spent on some of the mass-manufactured lights. Then I slowly became sucked in to a never-ending spiral that drew me towards the incredible custom lights that are in evidence.


+1!



easilyled said:


> Great flashlight photographers like dlmorgan999 have to take partial responsibility for planting all this temptation in front of us! :nana:


I'm happy to take responsibility for that.  I was, in turn, tempted by many photos I saw early in my addiction!


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Great flashlight photographers like dlmorgan999 have to take partial responsibility for planting all this temptation in front of us! :nana:



Very well said,your not helping either :laughing:

Agree,my wallet is taking a hit,i am hooked

Once i get a recharge i will delve a little into the custom ti life style


----------



## luisdent

Could you snap a photo of the d25a right next to the itp a3 or similar?


----------



## ACruceSalus

dlmorgan999 TY for sharing. I have to find my socks now and I finally understand why some people collect flashlights. BTW my wife couldn't believe how futuristic the ones with the trits look. She said they could have come from Star Trek. 

Can I ask who made the two in the last picture you posted?


----------



## dlmorgan999

ACruceSalus said:


> dlmorgan999 TY for sharing. I have to find my socks now and I finally understand why some people collect flashlights. BTW my wife couldn't believe how futuristic the ones with the trits look. She said they could have come from Star Trek.


Thanks.  I agree about the trit lights, although to be fair I must point out that they really only look that way in a very dark room. These photos were all taken with a long (10-15 second) shutter speed.



ACruceSalus said:


> Can I ask who made the two in the last picture you posted?


They are the Flute made by CPF member Tain.


----------



## ACruceSalus

It looks like I'm catching the flashlight bug about a year too late as the Flute is sold out.


----------



## dlmorgan999

ACruceSalus said:


> It looks like I'm catching the flashlight bug about a year too late as the Flute is sold out.


They show up occasionally on the Custom B/S/T forum. You might want to keep an eye out.


----------



## jonwkng

ACruceSalus said:


> It looks like I'm catching the flashlight bug about a year too late as the Flute is sold out.



*ACruceSalus*, it is never too late to get started. Tain is still releasing flashlights on a regular basis. His latest creation is still on sale...


----------



## ACruceSalus

Thank you for the pointer to Tain dlmorgan999 and jonwkng. I'm sure the flute is worth every penny that Tain sold them for and more but the bank account will not budge on this. Yep I'll have to keep my eyes open and keep saving the pennies.


----------



## a1mu1e

Well, this is my first attempt at flashlight photography... 

My Solarforce S2200 just arrived from HK. The only camera that I have access to is an ipod touch, but the new one takes decent pictures.


----------



## ven

Great pics a1mu1e:thumbsup: really like the look of that s2200:thumbsup:

Few mix pics of the day from me,basically what i got in the mail




My gizmo





























:nana: sorry could not resist

Right where we we..........:tinfoil:








d25a ti and d25cvn de-dome














My little trit........well its the thought that counts :laughing:




DQG in the mouth of the TK61vn


----------



## dlmorgan999

ven said:


>


That is a _*tiny *_light! What is it?


----------



## a1mu1e

ven said:


> Great pics a1mu1e





Thanks! I was using an old Q5 LED flashlight for side illumination in the reflector shots. I love the color tone of the MT-G2.

Great photos yourself... The thrunite looks great!


----------



## archimedes

dlmorgan999 said:


> That is a _*tiny *_light! What is it?


... looks like the DQG 10180 ....


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> ... looks like the DQG 10180 ....




Spot on the DQG spy that eats 10180 cells that are very very tiny.....
thread on it here,my pics on page 2
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?379796-DQG-SPY

Great little light tbh,great UI so simple ,head loose off,little tighter low,tight high....simple,easy,great


----------



## ven

a1mu1e said:


> Thanks! I was using an old Q5 LED flashlight for side illumination in the reflector shots. I love the color tone of the MT-G2.
> 
> Great photos yourself... The "my gizmo" wouldn't load, but the thrunite looks great! Can you tell me the model of the one without the knurling?




The gizmo is actually the gizmo(film gremlins)

thanks,the thrunite is the t10s and eats single AA cells,nice little stainless light,like it a lot.

Comes with diffuser /wand too for flood


----------



## ven

dlmorgan999 said:


> That is a _*tiny *_light! What is it?




Couple more pics for size....or rather lack off

DQG spy




Comparison with cells


----------



## easilyled

Very nice pictures and lights Ven. That DQG spy is very cute. I did notice it in the thread in the MarketPlace and was quite tempted by it. :thumbsup:


----------



## yoyoman

It really is tiny.


----------



## easilyled

Amazing how small it is compared to the Ottavino 10280. Thanks for the comparison picture. What is its output on high?


----------



## yoyoman

I thought you would recognize that little beauty. But the Tain (and the cut down Maratac and Lumintop Worm) have reflectors. 

The DQG is very floody - very similar to the Peak Eiger mule from Oveready. It is bright. I'll try to do some comparisons tonight and report back.


----------



## easilyled

Thank you. I don't have the Peak Eiger mule but I'm wondering if the beam compares to Tain's P0s in terms of floodiness.


----------



## yoyoman

I have a regular PO and the DQG is similar in terms of flood.


----------



## jonwkng

I spy with my 5MP eye...


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Very nice pictures and lights Ven. That DQG spy is very cute. I did notice it in the thread in the MarketPlace and was quite tempted by it. :thumbsup:



Thank you,i can recommend the DQG as it really is a great little light,the UI is great too and like it a lot.Just loose is off,nip up a little for low,little more for high which is tight(so to speak)Really user friendly and great on my keys.
Next to the case for spare cell and also used as a spacer for charging.Now i struggled a bit with the USB charger on laptop,i ended up using spacer in the i4 charger,cell never got warm,charged within 20 mins.I did stop charging every 3 minutes to make sure and had other bays charging too with 18650s.
The 2nd cell i just used with other bays free,just 10180 and spacer/holder and again fine,not warm,no issue.The 3rd cell i have left at 40% charge and stored.....




Not a pretty penny :laughing: but to show size again




The trit i noticed last night appears bright too............just to add,its my 1st trit so was not sure on what to expect so a :thumbsup:

I like it that much i am seriously considering the brass version!!! use one of my 3 cells in that


----------



## Poppy

ven,
Thanks for sharing your pictures.

I see that you chose to use one of those little shackles to hold your EDC light to your key chain. I struggled with how I would hold my little AAA light there. At first I used the little circular spring clip but that meant that it was challenging to separate it from the keys, and that it really couldn't be used when the keys are in the ignition.

The lobster claw that came with it was half as large as the light, and added too much bulk. And it was long enough that it allowed the light to tap my knee when I lifted my foot to hit the brake. Why carry a particularly small light when the attachment kinda made it equivalent to a larger one? I finally decided to use a smaller spring clip lobster claw that came with my Nano.

I am surprised at how many choose one of those little shackles to attach their lights. Not only do they add bulk, but I'd think that the portion of the clevis pin that protrudes would wear holes in pants pockets.

Oh... and yeah... one of those little lights in Brass is calling your name. I can hear it calling you all the way from here on the other side of the pond!


----------



## ven

Agree :laughing: its the smallest shackle i could find and had not noticed others using them tbh.I have some small lobster clasps too so may change or even add so a little length and easier to remove without undoing shackle(tbh it works fine and shackle is light,no heft in it).But will weigh my options up.........

I can hear it too :laughing: i have a feeling rach might pinch it as well............


----------



## easilyled

Thanks for the pictures and info Ven. Seems so small that it would be also be appropriate for neckchain use. The brass one also looks great although I think it would be even nicer with 2 green trits installed rather than one. I think that the little lobster clips would probably be an even neater way of attaching to a keychain. I'm using one for my Ottavino 10280.

I take it that you've had good purchase experiences from cnq*********** ?


----------



## yoyoman

I have the DQG AAA Neutral, the DQG 18650 and this little guy. Shipping takes time and they all came dry as a bone and 2 had broken O-rings. Clean and lube the threads and they are fine. I don't like the 18650 - it gets hot too fast and isn't a great light. But it is inexpensive and small and I sometimes throw it in a bag as a backup. I like the DQG AAA - about the same size as a PO. The SS makes it a tough little light. I've only bought these 3 lights from them and the experience was fine.


----------



## ven

Close up of shackle,as you know the DQG is tiny,so is the shackle :laughing:




I used the ring off the nitecore AAA light as thinner than normal key rings so does not jam(like it did on i3s for example with a too smaller hole in)

Will look for a clasp in my goodies draw:laughing:


----------



## ven

I got mine from banggood and took just over 2 weeks.......i am finding everything is taking a little longer,even vinhs took almost 2 weeks instead of 8days....so something is a foot!

Defo fine around neck,if there was a light for that then i would say the spy fits the bill pretty perfect imho............i like that idea,never worn around neck:thinking:


----------



## dlmorgan999

The DQG was too tempting, so I just ordered a brass one (sadly, the Ti version is sold out).


----------



## ven

dlmorgan999 said:


> The DQG was too tempting, so I just ordered a brass one (sadly, the Ti version is sold out).



Congrats,the brass looks great:twothumbs


----------



## Lux-RC




----------



## ven

Lux-RC said:


>




WOW beautiful,picture too:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## IsaacL

Lux-RC said:


>



Stunning!!!


----------



## MR.355

Hi all!

New here, great forum with plenty of info :twothumbs

I am from Perth, Western Australia and have just recently started appreciating "nicer" lights, recently picked up a couple of Nitecore's.... EA4 and P12, both great, the EA4 is quite impressive for an AA light!

Anyway here is a couple pics, most are just cheapies bar the TK75.




Click to view full size!




Click to view full size!

Cheers!


----------



## easilyled

My current Ti collection:-


----------



## dlmorgan999

That is a lovely collection of titanium Daniel!  

And a very nice photo too - your photos are getting better and better. :thumbsup:

Also, seeing your TNC 26650 lights with the trits installed reminds me that I need to contact a certain someone to have similar work done.


----------



## ven

MR.355 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> New here, great forum with plenty of info :twothumbs
> 
> I am from Perth, Western Australia and have just recently started appreciating "nicer" lights, recently picked up a couple of Nitecore's.... EA4 and P12, both great, the EA4 is quite impressive for an AA light!
> 
> Anyway here is a couple pics, most are just cheapies bar the TK75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to view full size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to view full size!
> 
> Cheers!



:twothumbs:welcome:

Thats a nice collection there,great start off,i will look forward to 6 months time of being on CPF and see it grow

I have a tk75vn and ea4,both great lights in their own way


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> That is a lovely collection of titanium Daniel!
> 
> And a very nice photo too - your photos are getting better and better. :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, seeing your TNC 26650 lights with the trits installed reminds me that I need to contact a certain someone to have similar work done.



Thanks Dave. I should have done a little light painting to bring out the AquaRams and some of the other lights at the back a little more. However it came out quite well. You have set the bar far too high for me to follow.


----------



## MR.355

ven said:


> :twothumbs:welcome:
> 
> Thats a nice collection there,great start off,i will look forward to 6 months time of being on CPF and see it grow
> 
> I have a tk75vn and ea4,both great lights in their own way



Thankyou! Yeah I am going to slowly grow the collection, do my best to hide it from the wife... haha!



easilyled said:


> My current Ti collection:- *pic*



Holy Moly! I am ashamed to have posted before you, amazing dude


----------



## easilyled

MR.355 said:


> Holy Moly! I am ashamed to have posted before you, amazing dude



You have a built up a great collection already in a very short space of time. :thumbsup: Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## ven

MR.355 said:


> Thankyou! Yeah I am going to slowly grow the collection, do my best to hide it from the wife... haha!
> 
> 
> :thinking:
> maybe not the 1st part,the last we have a lot in common :laughing:


----------



## yearnslow

My modest surfire line-up:

L-R: 
E2L AA outdoorsman with FM54 diffuser 
LX2 Lumamax 
C2 LED Centurion with Z58 and a Nailbender H-M-L XP-G2 5000k
C2 LED Centurion KX4 head

:twothumbs


----------



## tobrien

yearnslow said:


> My modest surfire line-up:
> 
> L-R:
> E2L AA outdoorsman with FM54 diffuser
> LX2 Lumamax
> C2 LED Centurion with Z58 and a Nailbender H-M-L XP-G2 5000k
> C2 LED Centurion KX4 head
> 
> :twothumbs


sounds good but I'd love to see a pic


----------



## yearnslow

......so would I ! slight technical hitch here, don't touch that dial......
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-t24YcXojCu0/U0Fe79ZVkrI/AAAAAAAABEo/xx0gzev5wsk/s640/DSCN2681.JPG


----------



## Jtaa05

Mcgizmo Sapphire 25GS, Maratac & Jetbeam


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## caddylover

I thought I would show off my new "Beatles" shoes along with a few of my small and medium lights:twothumbs


----------



## CrazySanMan




----------



## jonwkng

Good things come in pairs...


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Good things come in pairs...


That was my philosophy regarding this particular light as well.


----------



## kj2

Firefly-mode Zebralight SC600 MKII L2.


----------



## think2x




----------



## wjv

think2x,

Very nice looking Quark!


----------



## jonwkng

Good things come in pairs...
Brass & Titanium Dragons


----------



## DAN92

Eagletac D25LC2 "Color" flood lens.


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Good things come in pairs...
> Brass & Titanium Dragons



WOW Jon,beautiful .......congrats on 2 works of art:twothumbs


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Amazing how small it is compared to the Ottavino 10280. Thanks for the comparison picture. What is its output on high?


 Sorry for late reply,completely missed it

Material: Titanium Alloy
Emitter: CREE XP-G2 R5 1A CW / 4C NW
Battery: 10180 Li-ion (included)
Mode: Low (20mA)>High (300mA)
Brightness: 200Lumens on High; 10Lumens on Low
Runtime: 10-15 minutes on High ; 4-5 hours on Low
Switch: Head Rotate switch; Tighten for on; Loose for Off
Come With Yellow / Orange 1.6x5mm Trit on the tail
This light can install 2 pcs of trit on the tail


----------



## EckoInLasVegas

First post. Might as well be here! 


Sorry for such a bad photo. Sometimes they just dont turn out.


----------



## jonwkng

Warehouse EDC


----------



## Tmack

D25cvn, Mx25l3vn, tk75vn killer throw, tk61vn, btu shockervn, 1w violet, 600mw red, 3w blue, s tbb green, 3w ms envy, sfcr, hl532, custom maglite 3w, custom wicked laser EVO body m140 1.7w, b&d 532, mxdl 532 pen

Ophir 20c lpm. Noir laser shields dby.


----------



## tobrien

jonwkng said:


> Warehouse EDC



nice! what's that on the right?


----------



## välineurheilija

^^+1 what is that thing?


----------



## ven

välineurheilija said:


> ^^+1 what is that thing?



+2 too

Jon you have some amazing lights as well as unusual stuff,would love to see all your gear


----------



## GregY

tobrien said:


> nice! what's that on the right?



It's his Farnsworth. It's from a tv show, Warehouse 13.


----------



## ACruceSalus

:laughing: My first thought too.


----------



## ven

Too many beautiful lights,so i guess i am lowering the tone
f8 cw/m2 4c/s8 nw/x2 3c


----------



## emu124

My travel companions:

Kukus Quantum Ti
HDS Rotary with Nichia219
Jetbeam RRT01vn

...ans last but not least... 

Bored C2 with Triad tail, VanIsle FETtie and Quad. It's the light I used for some snorkel trips at night.













:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## mward94

_DSC0535.jpg by mattward917, on Flickr


----------



## will manners

My entire flashlight collection 







Hopefully it will grow bigger one day. 

My entire collection 










From left to right: 3W MS-SSW, 532nm 303 laser, 532nm pen, 405nm pen, 650nm pen, MXDL pen, 2X Ultrafire C20, Black SRK, cheap AA flashlight, twisty AAA. And at the front my Enlan bee pocket knife.


----------



## Glofindel

will manners said:


> My entire flashlight collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will grow bigger one day.
> 
> My entire collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right: 3W MS-SSW, 532nm 303 laser, 532nm pen, 405nm pen, 650nm pen, MXDL pen, 2X Ultrafire C20, Black SRK, cheap AA flashlight, twisty AAA. And at the front my Enlan bee pocket knife.



I really like the big silver in the left. Reminded me of Star Wars.


----------



## Tmack




----------



## caddylover

nice!!!! I didn't have any of mine engraved. The MM15vn will be though.


----------



## Tmack

Just sent money for the X60vn. 
I couldn't let the last few slip away without grabbing a strong one. I could never have the weaker one and look at it the same


----------



## Nightflash

Just some Klarus XT11 impressions - 2*CR123A/1*18650, Dual-Button Tail Switch, this always switches on - on max, than You may cycle down


----------



## jonwkng

Nightflash said:


> Just some Klarus XT11 impressions - 2*CR123A/1*18650, Dual-Button Tail Switch, this always switches on - on max, than You may cycle down



Nice photos, *Nightflash!*

Nice lens flare on the bottom photo. Found myself squinting subconsciously when looking at it.


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Nice photos, *Nightflash!*
> 
> Nice lens flare on the bottom photo. Found myself squinting subconsciously when looking at it.



+1 :laughing: me too,need shades on.

The xt11 has been on my radar for ages Nightflash,looks an awesome light,tough as old boots:twothumbs


----------



## jonwkng

Yes... It is time again for...

Good things come in pairs...

Here's a salute to Jason of Prometheus Lights! :twothumbs


----------



## Tmack

Wow. Very beautiful. What style, what class.


----------



## caddylover

Tmack, clear your PM box, I need to send you a PM.


----------



## Nightflash

ven said:


> +1 :laughing: me too,need shades on.
> 
> The xt11 has been on my radar for ages Nightflash,looks an awesome light,tough as old boots:twothumbs



Thanks Guys. It´s a ton of white, bright light that comes out the front of that Klarus

This ones sleeker, 1x18650 Olight S20 Baton, nice features are its sleekness, the moonlight mode, strong magnetic tailcap and tailstanding ability as well as the low power indicator, a red light comes on inside the sideswitch button so You may power down and still get home with light


----------



## N_N_R

That's the best my phone could do today... :/






Fenix: -LD05
-Ld12
-E11
-E11
-E05
-E01

Olight i3s
Maglite Solitaire:
- LED
- incandescent

Some cheapos on top


----------



## ven

Nice pic NNR,i keep pondering over the fenix ld12 as its an AA light(or the one i have seen is) and i am sort of getting well into my AA lights as find best in work for my uses and carrying around.How are you finding yours,you like,love.........?

Cheers ven


----------



## kj2




----------



## Tmack

Do you have a d40avn ven? 

1400lm 4xAA it's a very nice light. 
The v11rvn with AA extender is very nice too. 

I too have found a surprising fondness for AA lights. 
I have about 30 rechargeable energizers that I cycle through. 
I have to actively tell myself, " ok, time to put the d40avn away and give another light a workout"


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Do you have a d40avn ven?
> 
> 1400lm 4xAA it's a very nice light.
> The v11rvn with AA extender is very nice too.
> 
> I too have found a surprising fondness for AA lights.
> I have about 30 rechargeable energizers that I cycle through.
> I have to actively tell myself, " ok, time to put the d40avn away and give another light a workout"



Hey there Tmack,no i dont,i have an ea4 which being honest is a good light,maybe not quite as good as the d40a but too close to justify the d40a

I know not a vn,maybe an f40avn would swing it for me now
Its more single AA for work,compact in diameter too for easy pocket carry when climbing in exhauster houses or rear of bag maker machines......
AA,well i have probably 20 AA eneloops,after that maybe another 20+ AA rechargeable from 1800-2500mah from duracell to energizer,to even asda cells(toys for small boys):laughing: . 
d25a/t10s(nice light if you dont have one)p1a(klarus and an OK light,good for shoving in pockets without care of scratching as its a "not too nice a light" so it gets "proper use" :laughing: 

1400lm is awesome from the small light,just rather have a few single AA lights for now.The ea8 is great and has 8 eneloops in,just dont use it tbh............

Have a couple of cheaper lights ordered a bit back for glove box(r123)and an AA again for work(solarstorm) will pm link


----------



## Tmack

Hey man, I fully respect the "proper use" lights. I have a few that don't see the action they deserve because they are shelf queens. 

Really getting into the small light game lately (just sent $ for X60vn  ) 
They are just so much more versatile being how small, yet still tremendously powerful some can be after some tweaking. I should really have a least a few stock lights to appreciate the increased performance of my modded ones, plus have some for extra long run times. 
I caught myself holding a 1500lm light, and saying, "this is kind of dim" then I remembered, that I don't remember the last time I used a "regular" unmodified light lol. 
I asked "does anyone have a normal flashlight I could borrow?" lol


----------



## N_N_R

ven said:


> Nice pic NNR,i keep pondering over the fenix ld12 as its an AA light(or the one i have seen is) and i am sort of getting well into my AA lights as find best in work for my uses and carrying around.How are you finding yours,you like,love.........?
> 
> Cheers ven




I um.... adore and obsess with   

And yeah, the LD12 is great, I love it, BUT for me it's a liiiitttle too big for summer EDC. So now that the winter's gone, I use it at home mostly.


----------



## ven

N_N_R said:


> I um.... adore and obsess with
> 
> And yeah, the LD12 is great, I love it, BUT for me it's a liiiitttle too big for summer EDC. So now that the winter's gone, I use it at home mostly.



Thanks for that,on my list as my boss has treated me to a v11r mirage with AA extender,so for now another AA(or 16340 etc) light i will use in work.

ld12 at later date now:twothumbs


----------



## Tmack

The only c20cvn in existence 
And my modest Gerber.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Hey man, I fully respect the "proper use" lights. I have a few that don't see the action they deserve because they are shelf queens.
> 
> Really getting into the small light game lately (just sent $ for X60vn  )
> They are just so much more versatile being how small, yet still tremendously powerful some can be after some tweaking. I should really have a least a few stock lights to appreciate the increased performance of my modded ones, plus have some for extra long run times.
> I caught myself holding a 1500lm light, and saying, "this is kind of dim" then I remembered, that I don't remember the last time I used a "regular" unmodified light lol.
> I asked "does anyone have a normal flashlight I could borrow?" lol




Yeh the x60vn is defo a light to wear around the neck.............:thinking: ok ok maybe not :laughing: congrats on the beast of all beasts,would like one but........well i need more storage tbh,already moved from my 3 bed side draws to chester draws as well :laughing: thats my house lights.........and fun uses etc(not work/truck)

Try an m2(you like the convoy m1) for a change,keep standard,nice tint and have that as an easy go to light and for comparisons


----------



## ven

I likey that a lot Tmack!!!


----------



## Tmack

You know after seeing and hearing about yours, I may just take that advice. I do like a good convoy.


----------



## Tmack

I was so happy to get that one. 
I waited all night for the chance


----------



## ven

Nice lights :twothumbsWell thanks to the boss i will soon have a sunwayman variable too....

I like my WOW lights,but i dont mind my lower lumen tbh,i use the sub 1000,even sub 300 more than any........

Will change once i get some camping trips sorted once time allows
For me ,specially in my work,i need the right form factor,right lumen,right length of time/use as well.:candle:

Big boys for fun and camping trips


----------



## Nightflash

The Sunwayman infinite variables are fantastic, just the right amount of light You need, on the V11r Revolution 1x123CR from moonlight to 500 lm
Just be sure to always have a spare battery, because unless You always have it on moonlight You never know when You run out of juice, it´s just such
a joy to power it up. The Olight S10 Baton with moonlight and fixed modes is great for better controlling runtimes.


----------



## Tmack

The v25rvn also has a very nice 0-1500lm ring. And at the lowest setting, the chip is barely glowing. It's like being hooked to a power supply. 
I wonder why the v11rvn isn't like that. But the v11rvn lowest low is still VERY low. More so than one would ever need. 

Both favorites of mine.


----------



## Glofindel

I took this photo about 2 months ago. There are more light since then. Yes I love small flashlights.


----------



## ven

Fantastic Glowfindel:twothumbs


----------



## N_N_R

Oh, cool, I also adore small lights


----------



## ven

N_N_R said:


> Oh, cool, I also adore small lights



You could have them all under your pillow and not notice!


----------



## Glofindel

ven said:


> You could have them all under your pillow and not notice!



actually I always have either Peaks Eiger or Mcgizmo Sapphire next to my pillow. Its really convenience when I am going for a bathroom middle of the night without disturbing the wife.


----------



## N_N_R

ven said:


> You could have them all under your pillow and not notice!




yeah, btw, with all those lights on my bed while sleeping, there's hardly any room for a BF left.. lol


----------



## Tmack

I'll make room don't worry


----------



## N_N_R

I think we've gone a liiiittle off topic


----------



## ven

N_N_R said:


> yeah, btw, with all those lights on my bed while sleeping, there's hardly any room for a BF left.. lol




Or grandad :laughing:

OH off topic,pic of a light then,this is callums hyundai :laughing: he wanted it simple because its...........erm...........BIG:laughing: so another added to his collection,eats 2xD cells










See back on topic just like that


----------



## Tmack

My future flashaholic!






We need a kids with light thread!


----------



## caddylover

My Vinh lights! Sorry for the crappy cellphone pic, good camera is being loaned out at the moment. Will update when the others are delivered


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> My future flashaholic!



 pic Tmack,my lad is just 4 now and well and truly hooked,has around 12 lights,from maglite,lenser,skyray and nitecore

You have similar tats to me tribal one arm and chest/shoulder,maori on other


----------



## ven

caddylover said:


> My Vinh lights! Sorry for the crappy cellphone pic, good camera is being loaned out at the moment. Will update when the others are delivered



awesome collection,do love that games room of yours.................i dont want one..............I NEED ONE except locks on inside,padded sound proof walls too:laughing:


----------



## Tmack

That display is very nice. I need a little cave myself...... Badly!


----------



## caddylover

D40Avn with 38mm aspheric lens installed, nice little thrower


----------



## caddylover

Tmack said:


> That display is very nice. I need a little cave myself...... Badly!



Yah, needed a safe place to put all my 30 year old toys


----------



## Tmack

caddylover said:


> D40Avn with 38mm aspheric lens installed, nice little thrower



Where did you get the lens?


----------



## caddylover

http://intl-outdoor.com/38mm-convex-asperic-pmma-optical-lens-p-633.html

will also fit the T45Cvn  FYI, it will take 3-4 weeks to show up at your house.


----------



## caddylover

ven said:


> awesome collection,do love that games room of yours.................i dont want one..............I NEED ONE except locks on inside,padded sound proof walls too:laughing:



Ven, you are a funny man :twothumbs


----------



## caddylover

waiting for more VN lights


----------



## Tmack

caddylover said:


> http://intl-outdoor.com/38mm-convex-asperic-pmma-optical-lens-p-633.html
> 
> will also fit the T45Cvn  FYI, it will take 3-4 weeks to show up at your house.



Damn they are cheap. 
Why so long. Where are they located


----------



## wjv

jonwkng said:


> Warehouse EDC




Where did you find a Farnsworth?

FYI: Final episodes of WH13 have just started. . . :mecry:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## caddylover

Tmack said:


> Damn they are cheap.
> Why so long. Where are they located




where else, China!  I think they send their parts by boat


----------



## Tmack

Haha. Yeah you're right. 

I ordered 3 just in case I find more uses for them. I'm thinking I should have gotten a few more


----------



## mattedc75

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## caddylover

Tmack said:


> Haha. Yeah you're right.
> 
> I ordered 3 just in case I find more uses for them. I'm thinking I should have gotten a few more



Yah, if I knew it was going to take so long, I would've just bought a dozen to have them here in the U.S. and sell them to our vn light guys.


----------



## Tmack

Well hopefully 3 will be enough to be able to pass one to someone in need. I don't think I'll find more than two applications


----------



## caddylover

yah, I just bought one of each size, interchanging between lights is fairly quick.


----------



## Tmack

How many sizes?


----------



## Tmack

Check these out for spare 16340. Just got about 8 of them

I only saw 2 sizes. I got the 28mm and the one you have

Maybe we will get lucky and they'll fit on the s200cvn


----------



## ven

Like that Tmack,come in handy that if I decide to use a 16340 fed light in work as back up "IF"

Handy either way for storage.....:twothumbs


----------



## Glofindel

Tmack said:


> Check these out for spare 16340. Just got about 8 of them
> 
> I only saw 2 sizes. I got the 28mm and the one you have
> 
> Maybe we will get lucky and they'll fit on the s200cvn



I really need a couple of that. Would kindly point me to the right place?
thank yoy


----------



## Tmack

They were in a small drug store in downtown Baltimore  

Lol they are pill containers but fit a 16340 like it was made for it. I'm sure you can find something similar in either a Walmart or a rite Aid, cvs etc. 

May be I got lucky though because I've never seen them like this. I bought all 8 they had.

My v11rvn can take them, and I'm pretty sure my c20cvn and v25rvn can handle 2 iirc


----------



## Tmack

Update : they fit 18350 - 16340 - 123 batteries and are waterproof.










OK. I'm ready to go out for an hour


----------



## Glofindel

Tmack said:


> They were in a small drug store in downtown Baltimore
> 
> Lol they are pill containers but fit a 16340 like it was made for it. I'm sure you can find something similar in either a Walmart or a rite Aid, cvs etc.
> 
> May be I got lucky though because I've never seen them like this. I bought all 8 they had.
> 
> My v11rvn can take them, and I'm pretty sure my c20cvn and v25rvn can handle 2 iirc



thanks for the info. I live in Australia so pretty hard to seen one if those in local store. But I'll try my luck on internet retailers. cheers


----------



## caddylover

Tmack said:


> How many sizes?



they only had 2.


----------



## Tmack

Glofindel said:


> thanks for the info. I live in Australia so pretty hard to seen one if those in local store. But I'll try my luck on internet retailers. cheers



I'm going to inquire about getting a case of them next time I go there. Maybe I can be that retailer


----------



## Tmack

caddylover said:


> they only had 2.



OK that's what I saw too. Got a couple of each.


----------



## Glofindel

Tmack said:


> I'm going to inquire about getting a case of them next time I go there. Maybe I can be that retailer



That would be wonderful. Thank you very much.


----------



## Tmack

I'll give you a message tomorrow 

Save you some hunting.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> My future flashaholic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need a kids with light thread!



:laughing: +1

ea4 and ea8 last Halloween


----------



## Lumenski




----------



## N_N_R




----------



## jonwkng

A couple of CopperHeads...


----------



## tobrien

Lumenski said:


>



holy cow, dude, take this down. this is the unreleased SF budget line.


----------



## Tmack

V25cvn / 1980 vintage cold steel tanto. 

C20cvn / Damascus with elk antler handle ( Damascus blank and handle shaped & carved by me) 

V11rvn / Completely hand made 1095 carbon steel & California burl. ( made& carved by me from raw materials) 

D25cvn ti / Gerber 

All with waterproof backup cell containers. All lights can run up to 8.4v


----------



## ven

:twothumbsGreat Tmack,love the knife work


----------



## Tmack

Glofindel said:


> I really need a couple of that. Would kindly point me to the right place?
> thank yoy



Pm incoming


----------



## smarkum




----------



## david57strat

Overall shot. I'll post a better one when I get an opportunity to take one:




The EDC lights:




The SolarForce lights:


----------



## Tmack

I feel better now. 
Actually, I'm off to buy a tcr10vn


----------



## dlmorgan999

smarkum said:


>


A very nice pair of lights!


----------



## Glofindel

smarkum said:


>



Would you kindly the me what is the bottom on the first picture?

thank you


----------



## smarkum

Hello Glofindel: the lights above are the Tain Zenith (red trits) and a Mirage Man Fatty (blue and green trits)


----------



## Glofindel

smarkum said:


> Hello Glofindel: the lights above are the Tain Zenith (red trits) and a Mirage Man Fatty (blue and green trits)



Thank you. They are very handsome looking flashlights.


----------



## Gundam168

Hi everyone. just joined the forums because of an issue with my 14500 batteries. I'm currently using two generic China made LED flashlights, the big one on the left uses 18650 battery. I've had it for more than a year now and it's pretty sturdy. It fell from my bike from a gnarly street bump and it's still functioning. The second one is another Cree LED (generic) using 14500 battery. A suspected malfunctioning Trustfire battery burned out the bulb so I bought another set. 







I use both lights during my nightly bike rides around the city keeping myself visible in order not to get accidentally bumped by larger 4 wheeled vehicles. The smaller one is mounted on the handlebar, while the bigger one is attached to my helmet where I can point it anywhere I want to.


----------



## Nightflash

Outdoors with the versatile and tough Olight Warrior M20x, diffusor cap on, 500 lm max and 200m beam


----------



## jonwkng

Hosts awaiting drop-ins...


----------



## tobrien

jonwkng said:


> Hosts awaiting drop-ins...



now that is hot


----------



## jonwkng

tobrien said:


> now that is hot



Thanks, tobrien. Have a TorchlLAB XP-E Triple and a Malkoff M60 XR-E incoming for the lights. Both cool. 

When I get down to getting a Fire host, I'lll get a Nichia Triple to match that.


----------



## Nightflash

The 7cm long Tank007E09 Budgetlight. This 1xAAA 3-mode twisty is tiny, versatile and waterproof to IPX8, has digital regulated current output and 3 well spaced modes -120lm(33mins)- 60lm(95mins) - 10lm(1020mins). Besides any other light it´s always on me because it´s small, rough, reliable. The whistle is a fine Fenix NW20, puts out 120db.


----------



## Tmack




----------



## Glofindel

Tmack said:


>



0_0 blimey.


----------



## UnderPar

Glofindel said:


> 0_0 blimey.



I think my eyes will shine brighter than the light!


----------



## RIX TUX

Tmack said:


>


VERY SASSY.......
pm me more


----------



## N_N_R

Nnnah, now GUYS could sacrifice some similar pictures for the scarce girls around here....


----------



## Tmack

Haha I'm down






There's a C20cvn on my left hip. Sorry fellas. Haha. She told me if she showed me her knife, I'd have to show mine. I have a pink one coming for her. Engraved "Ant&Ash" and the blade has an ant (IZULA) on it already. How perfect. She calls me her ant (Anthony) and my son her little ant. 







Little Esee IZULA 2 love.


----------



## Ryp

Tmack said:


>



Where's your bra?


----------



## Tmack

Sorry. Somebody phofoshop tassels on there stat! 

And that's for my girl N_N_R. Eyes only. 

I still have a surefire indentation on my back from last night! 

She asks for pictures, then leaves me standing there half naked.


----------



## easilyled

Tmack said:


>



I've been looking for a holster like that for my lights for quite a long time.
Do you know where I can find one?


----------



## Tmack

After you get on, their really more trouble than their worth. 

Never try to edc. EVER.
After a while, they get raggedy and fall apart. And then you just need to upgrade. Its a big nasty cycle. 
Get a new one, break it in, then when it's just how you like it, bam, the things goes outa wack ! Time for a new one.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Enough quotes quotes guys. :devil:

Bill


----------



## Tmack

(angel)


----------



## N_N_R

Thanks for the *PIC*s 


Okay, to get back to the topic... here's a picture of my two Olight i3s... I received the black one today and look where its serial number is :shrug:

Also you can compare the brand new finish to the beat up one...lol


----------



## Tmack

Hmm. Where they both sold from reputable dealers?


----------



## ven

Couple of cheap solarstorms sc01 AA and sc03 123/16340




sc03 (glove box light)next to d25cvn


----------



## ven

N N R- my i3s looks like




Maybe different batch,dont know:thinking: could always ask to make sure............


----------



## N_N_R

Tmack said:


> Hmm. Where they both sold from reputable dealers?



Yeah.... I mean, I hope so. High-rated eBay dealer and I've bought from him before.. I think it was an Olight i3 a couple of years ago. Apart from that, the lights are identical... The tint of the new one's actually more pink/purple, earlier today it looked bluish. But I've read here that some people had i3s-es with different tints, so this doesn't bother me that much




@ven, so yours looks like my red one and the gold one I used to have before... hm. A different batch sounds like a good guess..


----------



## ven

Other side of my now more beat up than original pic


----------



## ven

N_N_R said:


> @ven, so yours looks like my red one and the gold one I used to have before... hm. A different batch sounds like a good guess..



The knurling on the black i3s looks a little taller(could be pic) but head slightly different too


----------



## N_N_R

Now I looked at the numbers again... so my old one (red), ven's and also my older gold one... all start with D







The older ones seem to have 6 digits... how many is yours, ven?

And my new black one has 8... 

Do these digits represent every flashlight, so to speak? I mean, more digits = a light was produces much later? Or what do these digits mean at all?


The older i3.... starts with a B, though... the serial number is where most are... and the numbers are 6 again







Oh, found a pic with the purple i3, too:


----------



## ven

Black i3s has 8 numbers.


----------



## Ryp

Bullzeyebill said:


> Enough quotes quotes guys. :devil:
> 
> Bill



Sorry.

Oops, sorry.


----------



## caddylover




----------



## N_N_R

ven said:


> Black i3s has 8 numbers.



Okay, thanks


----------



## ven

N_N_R said:


> Okay, thanks



No prob,pic too


----------



## Tmack

Those seem to be popular. Might have to grab one.


----------



## N_N_R

Thanks, ven  So yours is from the D-series, too. I'm tempted to use the new black body of mine and screw to it the red head of my previous one... it wont be the most beautiful thing in the world, but hopefully it will twist smoothly and won't be purplish... 


@Tmack
You MUST grab o... a few.


----------



## ven

For the money they make a good key chain light,just dont use the oe one as its crap :laughing: it will break!!! not if its when:fail: other than that for $20 its hard to beat.Shame the ano on the i3s black is crap too,but cant have everything............


----------



## Tmack

OK I will. You guys have good taste, must be something to it


----------



## ven

Few pics of "some of my lights" as i have a few draws of them,these dont include others around house or in work/truck/caravan
Every light has cells in ,locked out,so use them and top off every month or so........so eneloops in ea4 and ea8,ones that are singel AA have 14500 in,others 16340 .Most cells are protected,some IMR,other pany/sanyo/samsung unprotected ,pretty much most brands of cells apart from AW and fenix.







Some of callums(he has more)




Some of my cells stored as spares




Quite a few more,those are stored ones..........at least 7 in work and 3 in mail too.Not including rachels s8,i3 eos


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> OK I will. You guys have good taste, must be something to it


]It certainly wont blow you away having vinh lights,but the 80lm is a useful amount,great for the misses on her keys,may colours to choose from too,also good for your keys.

The i3 eos i like the clip better,goes low/med/high irrc




i3s eos is med/high/low which i prefer as medium is enough generally ......

Either imho you cant go wrong with.............maybe the mode selection could help choice if 1 preferable...........


----------



## N_N_R

Cool pictures, ven  I'm....mm.. more impressed by the order in your batteries... lol. Won't show mine.
And you have some monster Fenixes  wow. Is that tiny thing there a silverish Solitaire? Or am I seeing things...





And as for the i3s vs the i3, I'd always prefer the i3s because of the much longer run times - i3's 20 lumens last for an hour and a half or so, while the 20 lumens of the i3s last for 8-10 hours (both according to the manufacturer)


----------



## Tmack

I need to update this picture. 
Have so many coming too.






.




Latest laser batch.


----------



## ven

Thanks,just quick pics for poppy so thought i would post them here,no special effects just raw pics as they are

Yes its the worst light or in the top 2 ever bought,its donkeys years old and puts out the same throw as a match :laughing: Used to be on car keys of years back.........USED to be.

Fenix wise yes,tk50 on 2XD cells,tk51 3 x 18650,tk61vn de-domed 1735lm on 4x keeppower 3100,tk75vn on 4x pany 3400




Did not know that regarding run times on the olights,thanks for that,very interesting


----------



## ven

pics Tmack,my fav is the vinhs,love the way you have the v54 tail caps,classic pic


----------



## Nightflash

My smallest 1x18650 flashlight, the Olight S20 baton with easily accessable moonlight mode (press/hold side switch) mode memory (press side switch) and magnetic tailcap plus it attaches to the baseball cap (on the heavy side but lots of light for a long time compared to 123 batteries) just 106,55 mm long with a uniform 23 mm diameter and it has a nice, red O-ring on the front of the lens


----------



## ven

Few pics with DQG brass fairy/spy and random picked tn35vn/tm15/d25cvn/d25a ti


----------



## Tmack

Awesome pics ven. Where's the trit!


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Awesome pics ven. Where's the trit!



Cheers Tmack,just some quick pics after work,trits as it came




Loose fitting




So a dab of glue on the end to hold in place is it will slide out otherwise




Would need dark pics to show...........leave it with me


----------



## ven

DQG fairy with orange and green trit Tmack


----------



## Tmack

Nice! I need some trits in my life. 

Just picked up a tcr2 from the market place. Maybe some trits are in order


----------



## ven

:twothumbs very nice


----------



## jonwkng

Nice trit shot, *ven*. 

You should secure the trits in with some Norland. Anyway, the vials are pretty exposed and may be prone to breakage.


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Nice trit shot, *ven*.
> 
> You should secure the trits in with some Norland. Anyway, the vials are pretty exposed and may be prone to breakage.



Cheers jon,just put it in a dark spot and used phone will do a better one showing light,just a quick pic for Tmack.

They are in same position as the spy,the spy has been on car keys for a while now,issue free,as not sticking out they should be fine.......i hope :laughing:

I just used a dab of super glue..............very unprofessional of me


----------



## Nightflash

2 infinite variables, whereas the double AA Sunwayman V20A actually goes much lower into the moonlight zone than the V11r


----------



## ven

@Nightflash ,your pictures are fantastic,very nice pics

I feel a little ashamed now..........:duh2: you guys take awesome pics but here are a few of mine,no effort taken,no special F stops,just me and my canon with auto :laughing:

But they do have something in common Nightflash..........sunwayman :laughing:



































Cheers ven


----------



## Tmack

It arrived! Very nice ven 

Here's my new arrival


----------



## ven

Very nice Tmack


----------



## ven

Just for you Tmack i cant compete but a quick pic of 2 camos

sunwaymans cutting edge technology


----------



## Tmack

Loving it! It's a match made for a lost and found box  

Lol I do love a good camo set.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Loving it! It's a match made for a lost and found box
> 
> Lol I do love a good camo set.



You would never find them in a camo lost and found :laughing:


----------



## Nightflash

ven said:


> Just for you Tmack i cant compete but a quick pic of 2 camos
> 
> sunwaymans cutting edge technology



Thanks ven, love taking those pics - and these camos of Yours are just great


----------



## Glofindel

Tmack said:


> It arrived! Very nice ven
> 
> Here's my new arrival



lovely. that is on my list too.


----------



## Tmack

My collection (vn)

Thanks Glofindel  
That's of course a tcr10vn and you'll be very happy when you get one. Its a great light.


----------



## ven

easy as 123...........


----------



## kj2

Fenix TK35UE and PD32UE


----------



## caddylover

Tiablo A9 SE with aspheric head


----------



## caddylover

ven said:


> Very nice Tmack




Yes, indeed!


----------



## Tmack

Holds tk75vn killerthrow, mm15vn, V11rvn, back up cells for everything, fire starter kit, and esee junglas. 

Thanks ven. These are awesome. 

Even holds the shockervn no problem.


----------



## ven

Great stuff Tmack


----------



## ven

caddylover said:


> Tiablo A9 SE with aspheric head



:twothumbs looks a beast,any beam pics but not at 2am on phone...........:laughing:


----------



## Tmack




----------



## ven

Tmack said:


>




Now that pic is just *beep* in awesome.............love it


----------



## caddylover

yah, looks big in the pic, single 18650 thrower, like a baby K40vn. I'll try beamshots tonight, better camera though


----------



## Tmack

Had to get that new off them....... Ewww...... New (shivers) lol


----------



## caddylover

ven said:


> Now that pic is just *beep* in awesome.............love it



very nice!


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Had to get that new off them....... Ewww...... New (shivers) lol




I wood have thought so too


----------



## caddylover

Tmack said:


> Had to get that new off them....... Ewww...... New (shivers) lol



that's the part I have a hard time with, "removing the new"


----------



## ven

caddylover said:


> that's the part I have a hard time with, "removing the new"




Being honest i am the same too,but i do find caddy once the new is removed,i do enjoy them more as not as bothered about the marks/dings etc............maybe i am a little ocd :laughing:


----------



## Tmack

With knives like these, you have to get em scuffed, scratched, to enjoy them just like ven said. 

I bought these because they were tough, so they definitely are getting used. I have knives I'd hesitate to spread butter with  

Same with lights. I have workhorses, and show pieces.


----------



## G.Brooks

My Olight M22 and Fenix E20 + batteries


----------



## caddylover

I know I'm a little OCD, it comes from detailing cars as a hobby. I look for every little flaw  That doesn't mean everything I have is perfect, it just means that I know its there


----------



## kj2

G.Brooks said:


> My Olight M22 and Fenix E20 + batteries



The E20.. Classic  
Still use it sometimes.


----------



## Nightflash

This is the Sunwayman M20c R5 with a digital sensor magnetic control ring. Perfect tailstanding ability, fabulous grip and feel and nicely coloured neutral white, yellowish light output. While it´s neither the most tactical, by far not the brightest I have somehow "it´s always there" - somehow I always have it around even on travel and miss it if I don´t. three modes constant output：280Lumens (1.5 hrs) →50 Lumens(25hrs)→13Lumens(100hrs) and while lumes/ runtimes are given as is I get fantastic runtimes out of it in practical terms and its useable range of 180 meters is enough for all everyday situations. It´s a perfectly made flashlight that just feels good and solid, if You ever have the chance of getting one at a good price just add it to Your collection, it just feels fantastic.


----------



## Glofindel

it blends in with other stuffs.


----------



## Quoddy

My newest, a AA 119 Mule, which has put all but my gun mounted light into retirement.


----------



## Tmack

.




New copper 3w pocket monster.


----------



## caddylover

Tmack said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New copper 3w pocket monster.



sweet! Love that copper!


----------



## caddylover

my latest purchase just got here today


----------



## Nightflash

One of my Top-5 favourite grab and go lights, the Klarus-XT11


----------



## smarkum

Copper Mac Tri
Peak Copper Eiger
Copper Karas Kustom Pen


----------



## ven

Love that copper laser Tmack,awesome work
Congrats caddy ,that light is on my "wanted a lot" list wow nice ti there


----------



## ven

smarkum said:


> Copper Mac Tri
> Peak Copper Eiger
> Copper Karas Kustom Pen




Love it!!!!!


----------



## ven

Few random pics including the mm15vn


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Few random pics including the mm15vn



Thanks for sharing, *ven*!

It actually looks pretty good without the dainty handle.


----------



## Illumenation75

gopajti said:


>



Did you paint this light?


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Thanks for sharing, *ven*!
> 
> It actually looks pretty good without the dainty handle.




Thanks jon,yes the handle is like marmite,love/hate :laughing:

It fits real nice in the hand,this way you also benefit from knowing how warm it is getting too so imho more beneficial without.

The handle is also very small,just looks a little out of place to me,i look at it in the tiny monster way,no handle,fits nice in hand,just a surplus requirement but there for those who like handles........


----------



## Tmack

Awesome pics ven. I need a camera :/


----------



## N_N_R

lightzilla


----------



## ven

Cheers Tmack,just quick pics,will get some proper pics in the not too distant hopefully once studio is finished........

N N R yes great name,its a little monster and a proper monster at that,what it kicks out is astonishing,if you like small,bright then an mm15vn is a must.

When i get time i will post some pics with handle but mine will be left off as it just does not look right to me:shrug:

Next to the tk51










Longer line up of random picked


----------



## Tmack

Edc for today.


----------



## kj75

Just received..Klarus RS11....
Robust and little heavier than I expected..


----------



## ven

kj75 said:


> Just received..Klarus RS11....
> Robust and little heavier than I expected..




Dont like much.................like a lot very smart,congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

I'm going to have to research some klarus products. I know nothing a them.


----------



## kj75

Tmack said:


> I'm going to have to research some klarus products. I know nothing a them.



I'll try to make a nice review with lots of pics and outdoor beamshots.
Build quality is very good :twothumbs
Keep you all posted!


----------



## kj2

kj75 said:


> Just received..Klarus RS11....
> Robust and little heavier than I expected..





kj75 said:


> I'll try to make a nice review with lots of pics and outdoor beamshots.
> Build quality is very good :twothumbs
> Keep you all posted!


Yeah, when my bank-account sees some more money again, I've to increase my Klarus collection


----------



## Tmack

I know you mean laser collection. Typo I know. Its cool. 

I'd like to get myself a klarus too.


----------



## jonwkng

Sorry for going a little off-topic...



Illumenation75 said:


> Did you paint this light?



Hi, *Illumenation75* :welcome:

If I'm not mistaken, that's a Nitecore Infilux IFE1. Hard Anodized - Sand Tan, I believe? It was one of the available colors at the time.


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Sorry for going a little off-topic...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, *Illumenation75* :welcome:
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, that's a Nitecore Infilux IFE1. Hard Anodized - Sand Tan, I believe? It was one of the available colors at the time.




I missed the original post and noticed the quote,WOW i love that sand tan colour,really looks a nice light


----------



## RUSH FAN

Man, that is one beautiful copper Mac's TRI EDC! 
I just bought a titanium version of that light.


----------



## ven

Stealth (marks are just from silicon)




Group pic,not all my lights but most of,some i forgot like the t10s


----------



## Tmack

Had to snap on of my copper baby with a nice backdrop.


----------



## ven

Love it Tmack


----------



## Nightflash

Good old Fenix TK30 twisty-twisty-twisty 630 lumens thrower. Got very used to this one and it´s output spacing is handy, love it in the short version like pictured. Has always been reliable and has come around quite a bit this one:


----------



## ven

Another fantastic pic mr flash :twothumbs


----------



## N_N_R

Currently my favourites


----------



## kj2




----------



## kj75

Like this light kj2!
Please PM me where you picked it up!


----------



## kj2

kj75 said:


> Like this light kj2!
> Please PM me where you picked it up!



You got mail


----------



## ven

Congrats kj2:twothumbs I just knew I would be saying that today


----------



## UnderPar

kj2 said:


>



Wow! Very nice light!


----------



## ven

N_N_R said:


> Currently my favourites



Nice pen lights,like the fenix what is the other? I may get the boss one..........obviously there would be no ulterior motive in that i could hide an x60vn V2 behind it :laughing:


----------



## N_N_R

Preon 2 ...


----------



## ven

I believe a very good light too the colour is not me though..........well not until Saturday night........

Madison(7yr old) may love one of those in that colour,be good for camping hols


----------



## N_N_R

Sometimes I get tired of too much black  Especially when we aren't talking about tactical lights meant for S.W.A.T. members  Unless you think I could "shine someone to death" with a Preon. *scratch*


----------



## ven

N_N_R said:


> Sometimes I get tired of too much black  Especially when we aren't talking about tactical lights meant for S.W.A.T. members  Unless you think I could "shine someone to death" with a Preon. *scratch*




No good for my mall ninja antics then


----------



## Nightflash

ven said:


> Another fantastic pic mr flash :twothumbs


 Thanks Ven


----------



## wedlpine

Ok, I was playing around with my IR converted Canon G10 and noticed how different my lights looked in IR. So I decided to post a regular color photo and an IR photo of a few of my lights.


----------



## ven

:kewlpics: like you have a ti collection to nice family of lights by the way


----------



## Tmack

Tmack, do you take titanium as you undisputed edc? 

I do.......


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Tmack, do you take titanium as you undisputed edc?
> 
> I do.......




:twothumbs stunning...........


----------



## kj2

Tmack said:


>



That 560 is such good looking blade


----------



## Seattle Sparky

Here is my entire stable, except fenix tk40 that I forgot. 



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Seattle Sparky

Another view. I for some reason thought I have at least 20 lights, where in fact it's only 16.....need to get 4 more now. 



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tmack

kj2 said:


> That 560 is such good looking blade



Thanks fellas. 
Its designed by Rick hinderer, made by zero tolerance. 
Such a great blade. Talk about an easy flip. Handed it to my girl (not the most tactical person) and she flipped it like she had the knife for 10 years. Very impressive. Hit the flip bar, and it wants to flip. 
Screaming sharp. Just a peach. 

Next may have to be either a sebenza large, Lionsteel sr1 to top this one.


----------



## Tmack

Finally got a chance to snap a picture of the business end of my answer to no wall socket. 

In the center is a 4x18650 3400mah power bank that seems to just go and go.


----------



## Glofindel

Despite the multiple on some of it. Only DQG Fairy brass was missing in this photo.


----------



## Tmack




----------



## jonwkng

:thanks: Beautiful 007, Dave!


----------



## ven

WOW Jon,congrats on a work of art in more than one way

:twothumbs


----------



## vinsanity286




----------



## Tmack

New toy today  
Mmmmmm mossberg


----------



## chrisbfu

All these wonderful collections make mine look sad.


----------



## tylerq219

new guy here! I have a small collection of flashlight tht i use everyday and some I dont. Mostly streamlights and sunfires. Just bought the new Streamlight protac hl-3.


----------



## Nightflash

Loads of just fantastic flashlights***** You keep posting wonderful

here´s just a plain, handy and simple walking light, it´s 30/245 lumen are fine in and around the car too at night


----------



## ven

Great lights guys,i have the p1a nightflash and my clip broke,getting another from klarus is as good as impossible after many many emails.

But as a basic AA light its my daily go to work light




Simple twisty but leave head tight as low is too low in work,find cell life not best compared to the t10s for example.

Find the momentary useful but a little uncomfortable around the switch due to thin walls and pressure required.

Have an e25 on way for a 2xAA light,would have probably got the klarus p2a if i had better service,so right now i will not be buying any product of theirs again...........


----------



## Tmack

Here's some if my toy chest  

Only a few lasers. Too many to fit


----------



## Nightflash

New arrival and instant favourite. This Nitecore SRT5 is so well thought through and adaptable to different situations that I want to call it perfect. Really fascinated how well its grip is and on a surface it never rolls, really stable with tailstand ability. Overall impressive functions and operation with moonlight and infinite brightness adjustability up to 750 lumen. Weak blue and red on extra leds but these are handy extras. Each function has a separate place on the selector ring and You instinctively "know" where it is, like to not have to "cycle through modes" but selecting them directly. Great torch:twothumbs


----------



## njet212

*"CONVOY S2"*
_Modded with copper hardware - triple nichia 219 - carclo clear optic*

*_


----------



## Tmack

All my Vinh lights with some weaponry thrown in.


----------



## ven

That's a busy pic!!! Wow some awesome stuff there Tmack ........I think you need a panorama shot :laughing:


----------



## Tmack

Lol yeah. You can't see anything individually.


----------



## pageyjim




----------



## pageyjim




----------



## Tmack

Zt and Crk huh? You have good taste. Wish I was in a position to download that trade my friend

What is the green knife?


----------



## pageyjim

Tmack said:


> Zt and Crk huh? You have good taste. Wish I was in a position to download that trade my friend
> 
> What is the green knife?



It's a Todd Begg FG Bodega. No prob maybe trade sometime in the future. Nice ZT 0560, I have the 0561. Both nice!


----------



## Tmack

They are big! 
I like those little Crk with wood inlay. 
I would love to grab one.

I carry my large 21 tanto everyday. It's no longer pristine, but if I pay that much for a knife, I'm getting my use out of it. Hopefully for many years.


----------



## pageyjim

Tmack said:


> They are big!
> I like those little Crk with wood inlay.
> I would love to grab one.
> 
> I carry my large 21 tanto everyday. It's no longer pristine, but if I pay that much for a knife, I'm getting my use out of it. Hopefully for many years.



Thanks, lol yeah a mix of big and small really. The Mnandi will prob end up as a gift for my son. You have to have atleast one CRK I think. I usually carry a BM mini griptilian. Mainly due to where I live and travel, NJ and NY. The large 21 gains a lot of character with use imo.


----------



## pageyjim

Some carbon fiber.


----------



## Tmack

Little fixed love with the vinh sisters.


----------



## pageyjim

Tmack said:


> Little fixed love with the vinh sisters.



Nice! Real nice assortment of lights too. Nice EDC, super flood and I'm assuming a TK75vn great thrower with plenty of flood. What else do you need?


----------



## Tmack

No c20cvn, mm15vn, tk75vn kt, 
What else? 




Just these.


----------



## pageyjim

Tmack said:


> No c20cvn, mm15vn, tk75vn kt,
> What else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just these.



LOL, of course. Hate to say it but I think you need a tactical pen. What is the tanto fixed blade on left? What steel?


----------



## Tmack

It's a vintage cold steel tanto. First edition ever introduced with the original blade markings.


----------



## Tmack

And there's this bad boy. 
Good ten feet out.


Lol right over a gas tank  oopps


----------



## pageyjim

Tmack said:


> It's a vintage cold steel tanto. First edition ever introduced with the original blade markings.



That's a beauty! Not a user I take it?


----------



## Tmack

No she sits pretty. Had the edge touched up, but that's it.
Thank you sir. 
Most just see a cs tanto, but don't realize it's a special one.

Tanto, by cold steel ventura California on the front, made in Japan on the back. 
Beautiful brass fittings, and even now the handle is so grippy it feels sticky. What a great knife. Cold steel knows their tanto knives.


----------



## ven

Tmack,love the collection:thumbsup: and that laser..........awesome stuff:twothumbs


----------



## välineurheilija




----------



## Tmack

Pocket dump


----------



## välineurheilija




----------



## smarkum

Just a quick shot this morn of my daily brass carry!


----------



## DAN92

Tmack, You are a shotgun addict , what is the model of light gone up on your weapon?


----------



## Tmack

It's a convoy m1 atm. I've also used a s200cvn, V25cvn  

And yes, yes I am


----------



## DAN92

Tmack said:


> It's a convoy m1 atm.


Thanks for the information.



Tmack said:


> And yes, yes I am


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

Couple new parts came. 
Laser of course  
In the process of upgrading to one of my laser modules.


----------



## smarkum

The sun was a touch bright this morn...but not bright enough to make me miss a shot!


----------



## Tmack

One day you'll wake up and the patina will have set in. I thought it would happen gradually. Nope.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Wow! Now that is a nice light! 

QUOTE=smarkum;4447441]The sun was a touch bright this morn...but not bright enough to make me miss a shot!




[/QUOTE]


----------



## NutSAK

Some old, freshly-polished brass...


----------



## pageyjim

NutSAK said:


> Some old, freshly-polished brass...



Sweet.


----------



## smarkum




----------



## Tmack




----------



## ven

Amazing pics guys:thumbsup:

Tmack,i see your pics have started to blossom very nice:thumbsup:

Have to make more effort with mine :laughing:


----------



## Tmack

Thought of you taking this one


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Thought of you taking this one




:laughing: thanks petal


----------



## smarkum




----------



## easilyled

smarkum said:


>



So you play Mendelssohn's songs without words (as well as Beethoven) Shelby.

Nice light too


----------



## dlmorgan999

smarkum said:


>


I never tire of seeing a nice Mirage Man light!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Ok guys, enough quoting of that beautiful flashlight.

Bill


----------



## ven

WOW smarkum,you have some amazing lights:twothumbs


----------



## ven

Family T


----------



## rexfan10

Im quite new to this so i only have a few flashlights. Sorry for the poor picture quality!

2x cree c8's ( just got them for fitting to my airsoft guns )
Vinh's supbeam k40vn ( my first decent flashlight ) 
and a solarstorm k2 which is suprisingly good for the price ( only £15 ) 

I have a olight m21x-l2 on its way to me aswell 

Rex


----------



## tobrien

rexfan10 said:


> [IM]http://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af33/rexfan10/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140608_170533245_zpst8vzislf.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Im quite new to this so i only have a few flashlights. Sorry for the poor picture quality!
> 
> 2x cree c8's ( just got them for fitting to my airsoft guns )
> Vinh's supbeam k40vn ( my first decent flashlight )
> and a solarstorm k2 which is suprisingly good for the price ( only £15 )
> 
> I have a olight m21x-l2 on its way to me aswell
> 
> Rex



great start buddy!


----------



## Got Lumens?

Tmack said:


> No she sits pretty. Had the edge touched up, but that's it.
> Thank you sir.
> Most just see a cs tanto, but don't realize it's a special one.
> 
> Tanto, by cold steel ventura California on the front, made in Japan on the back.
> Beautiful brass fittings, and even now the handle is so grippy it feels sticky. What a great knife. Cold steel knows their tanto knives.



Tmack,
I see a very special knife you have. I'm a member of a special knife forum, attended a few shows, and that rock's. Do you have a custom sheath with it? Vintage Cold Steel knives like yours do not appear that often, and are rarely sold because of your comments and their rarity.

That laser you have is very cool also.

GL


----------



## Tmack

Thank you so much  
That type of knife is special to me. I've trained and competed with a tanto blade since I was 7 years old. I saw this one for sale and had to grab it. 
So it's rare and special in its own right, but even more rare and special to me. This one will be passed down to my son when he enters the same training. 

Funny story, I acquired that knife all because of lasers. It was part of a partial trade deal. 
I did a little work on someone's laser, and paid a little extra. 

I really appreciate the comments. I have a custom leather guy I talked to almost daily. I want to get the sheath made but that means sending the knife through the mail again, and it worries me it'll be lost. 
Lol I guess I could buy a similar proportioned one and ship that instead


----------



## kj2

Fenix PD32 Turbo Edition next to his brothers


----------



## Tmack

Found this guy and had to pick it up. 
Holds all my large lights, my baton, a few dozen 12g shells, and plenty of backup cells. 
Wish they had more, but this was the only one. 
Very nice to have on my hip for easy access to shells and light if I'm not using my gun light.


----------



## Tmack

BUSTED!!!! 
stole my sd6vn to clean out the cabinets. 
No more b! +¢#ing about the usefulness of my lights


----------



## ven

:laughing: classic,be it on her head!!!


----------



## kj2

Same with my family  Always asking why I ordered another light, but when they need one.. guess who they ask for a flashlight


----------



## Tmack

Here's my vn collection. 
Updated


----------



## kj2

Tmack said:


> Here's my vn collection.
> Updated


should get a Pelican case for those  
Protect those beauties


----------



## Tmack

Every one has a holster, or hard box, and they all have a nice bag. So they're pretty well protected. 
A nice big pelican case would be great though.


----------



## Tmack

All loaded with cells. About to melt my wall. 





This is the best I could do. 
Even used flash to try to get some image of the lights, but my camera was completely overwhelmed. 

Painfully bright.


----------



## jonwkng

MM15Vn Fiat Lux


----------



## ven

Great pic jon i see you have the and i have the:huh: version :laughing:


----------



## Tmack

I guess I have the -_- version lol.


----------



## jonwkng

Well, de-domed or not... I think we can all agree that MT-G2s are awesome! 





Malkoff WildCat (Warm)


----------



## Tmack

Definitely! I just grabbed the k40mvn.


----------



## ven

Yes ,have to admit i am an mtg2 fan,love the tint ,love the mm15vn and tn35vn a lot all domes on.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Definitely! I just grabbed the k40mvn.




Very:thumbsup: look forward to your impressions,i decided on an sr52vn and got the miniVN on the way for this months vinh light fix


----------



## Tmack

I'm tempted to try domes on, but with the k40mvn big reflector, I think dome off makes more sense. 
Plus I'm a big fan of the very warm tint.


----------



## ven

If you like very warm then dome off for sure,i like warm,have a 4c tint and its nice............BUT it does make colours artificial imho.Check selfbuilts pics,dome on the road looks like a road,de-dome looks more yellow from the warmth.Yes greens look greener etc but from a personal choice i want my green to just look green how it should(if makes sense) but thats me.

Tried lots out,for me the cooler side wins for my choice,i do like the mtg2 neutral though,just not much warmer for bigger lights(again just me)


----------



## ven

To add the dome on tn35vn has a nice mtg2 tint,does bring colours out more over very cool.More a neutral 5000k,but thats about as far as i like it.


----------



## DAN92

Tmack said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/15/3y2ameve.jpg
> 
> This is the best I could do.
> 
> Even used flash to try to get some image of the lights, but my camera was completely overwhelmed.
> 
> Painfully bright.


A real festival of lights.


----------



## jonwkng

Oveready _Ice_ with XP-E2 Cool Triple


----------



## jonwkng

Here's a little something different for today... My lanterns.





(L to R): _Valia Calda_ by Bartoulogos, Coleman Millenia, Streamlight Siege, Coleman Micropacker


----------



## grr

:thanks:


----------



## ven

Floody with a little ti on the side


----------



## yoyoman

ven said:


> Floody with a little ti on the side



That sounds like an order at a dinner or a house of ill repute.


----------



## ven

yoyoman said:


> That sounds like an order at a dinner or a house of ill repute.




:laughing: it was meant to sound like a meal,certainly an enlightening one:candle:


----------



## jonwkng

Two terrific TnC triples.


----------



## ven

Very nice Jon :thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy

ven said:


> Floody with a little ti on the side



Nice pics, of nice lights ven :thumbsup:
What is this little guy?

I'm curious, with a benzel shaped like that, how does it affect the beam?


----------



## Tmack

C20Cvn taking a shower.


----------



## jonwkng

Tmack said:


> C20Cvn taking a shower.



Nice shower shots, Tony! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

Thanks man. I work in downtown Baltimore, and I get lots of opportunities to snap pictures with some cool backdrops.











Here's one of my custom lasers with some glow powder and epoxy in the ribs. Came out sick.


----------



## newbie66

Man you all have got such good cameras and photographing skills. Makes me WOW!


----------



## Tmack

Haha that's my phone.  can't be referring to me!! 

An old phone too. 
HTC EVO Design.  man I need to upgrade. 

I would love a nice camera too.


----------



## newbie66

Really! Did not notice until closer inspection. Thought it was some sort of special effect...


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Two terrific TnC triples.


Those look really nice Jon! Were the light engines provided by Chris, or are they drop-ins? They are very interesting!


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> Nice pics, of nice lights ven :thumbsup:
> What is this little guy?
> 
> I'm curious, with a benzel shaped like that, how does it affect the beam?



Hi there poppy ,thank you,its the olight sr mini intimidator modded by vihn at around 3400lm. You get 2 bezels,flat and the one on so i tried it on and its there still.







Not noticed any difference with the beam,hopefully get it tested out at weekend


----------



## jonwkng

dlmorgan999 said:


> Those look really nice Jon! Were the light engines provided by Chris, or are they drop-ins? They are very interesting!



Hi Dave, didn't notice your question. Apologies.

The two lights are full TnC Flashlights:- The RFL-500 is on sale here:-
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ng-Light-(User-Programmable-amp-Limited-QTY!).
I'm running mine off 4x 26650 - love the form-factor and the run-time. Plus the clicky ring switch. 

The smaller triple was the free XP-G2 triple light that Chris threw in as a free gift, as a promotion. Both use the same programming interface that TnC uses (that we're both familiar with).

On the same note, here's part of my MagLite collection.


----------



## Tmack

Holy smokes. Need a 3w laser maglite.  I know a guy.


----------



## smarkum




----------



## troutbum1971

Eiger keychain 10440 stainless with momentary. Cri 119


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Hi Dave, didn't notice your question. Apologies.
> 
> The two lights are full TnC Flashlights:- The RFL-500 is on sale here:-
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ng-Light-(User-Programmable-amp-Limited-QTY!).
> I'm running mine off 4x 26650 - love the form-factor and the run-time. Plus the clicky ring switch.


I forgot about that TnC light Jon. Now that I've gotten a few bills out of the way I think I'll buy one.

On another note, the MagLite on the far left is impressively long! How many cells is that?


----------



## T45




----------



## jonwkng

dlmorgan999 said:


> I forgot about that TnC light Jon. Now that I've gotten a few bills out of the way I think I'll buy one.
> 
> On another note, the MagLite on the far left is impressively long! How many cells is that?



The RFL-500 is not for everyone, I suppose. Definitely a very functional light, but very understated, unlike its other more exotic siblings. I did leave my opinions in the sales thread. You might want to see if it is to your liking before getting it. If the free light giveaway is still on, it is quite a good deal. :thumbsup:

Oh, that was a 'just for fun' light. 6D with +3D Extender = 9D running a 12.6V XM-L triple drop-in. 

On that note, I've pieced together a 'just for more, more fun' light. :laughing: 6D with x3 of +3D Extenders = 15D running a 9-22V XM-L triple drop-in.

Great for biceps curls and upper body work-out. Stock MagLite tail spring is holding up surprisingly well to the weight of 15D cells squashing it.

Posted a photo at the knife & lights thread:- 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...p-Light-pics&p=4455409&viewfull=1#post4455409

As you can tell, I do weird things when I'm bored.  Have a good laugh. It is good for your health.

On the other end of the spectrum...
Here are a couple of my smaller triple lights:-





A couple of Oveready beauties.


----------



## Tmack

3000lm or better club 






All vn that will tailstand. 
Just missing tcr10vn & s200cvn.


----------



## Bigblue

Excellent collection there, Tmack. I normally am not a color type of guy, but the two non-black body lights in your collection inspire me to add some color to my mini collection.


----------



## ven

Very  Tmack,awesome stuff.


----------



## Tmack

Bigblue said:


> Excellent collection there, Tmack. I normally am not a color type of guy, but the two non-black body lights in your collection inspire me to add some color to my mini collection.



Black and titanium....... How I love them. I have another tcr10vn but it doesn't tail stand.


----------



## LightJunk




----------



## Tmack

Top left = x60mvn - tk75vnkt - k40mvn - mx25l3vn 

Top right= s200cvn - d40avn - v25cvn - V11Rvn 

Middle = mm15vn 

Bottom left= D25cvn - tcr10vn - Tcr2vn 

Bottom right = hc90vn - sd6vn

Just comparing spill. Brightness levels were adjusted for the picture.


----------



## simba

[/URL][/IMG]
Tri nicha219 v10r ti+, my edc for a month


----------



## RUSH FAN

Love the Mac's & McGizmo. May I ask what the light is 2nd from the right? I have never seen that light before. Thanks for your help.



LightJunk said:


>


----------



## archimedes

That's a Lux-RC FL33, I believe ....


----------



## Tmack

They look crazy from the side. Deepest fins I've ever seen.


----------



## LightJunk

RUSH FAN said:


> Love the Mac's & McGizmo. May I ask what the light is 2nd from the right? I have never seen that light before. Thanks for your help.



Thanks man. 

archimedes is right that's a Lux-RC FL33. Mine spots the Nichia NCSW219B 5000K B13 bin LED.


----------



## grayhighh

LightJunk, thats a nice group of lights. Like it !


----------



## Tmack

3 Vinh ti lights freshly sanded and polished


----------



## Glofindel

Tmack said:


> 3 Vinh ti lights freshly sanded and polished



Beautiful!! I think I need to do the same on mine D25c too


----------



## Tmack

Thanks  
800grit paper took out the scratches and old marks from the pocket clips. 1000grit wet to smooth it out. Then 2 applications of mothers metal polish heavily applied, and left to haze up for a good bit. Off to a microfiber. 
FYI. To get in the small grooves, use one length of paracord gut string. Works great to get the Polish out if those paper thin grooves


----------



## dlmorgan999

Tmack said:


> FYI. To get in the small grooves, use one length of paracord gut string. Works great to get the Polish out if those paper thin grooves


I've been looking for a solution to this problem for a long time, and this sounds like it will work great!  Thanks for the tip!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

Fingernails and toothpicks only get you so far haha. 

1 strand if 550 is just the right thickness. I just loop it around and spin a few times.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Yeah - I tried toothpicks and they didn't work at all. So are you saying that you just taking a piece of 550, and separate the strands? That sounds really good. I was just searching for really small paracord. You can find it, but it's actually more expensive than the 550. I like your solution much better!

I have a number of lights that pose challenges - especially the copper ones, like these:



[


----------



## Tmack

Yup. Just cut the ends and take 1 of the 7 white strings. 

Haha. Now that's a ton of grooves! 

You probably would need to double or triple up the strings for the thicker grooves. 

The cool thing is this little "system" is adjustable thickness. From 1 to 7 strings as the grooves increase in size. 
That copper looks beautiful. 
I have a 3w copper laser, and I love it. I have a titanium sister coming in a flashlight host. 
So I'll edc a copper and titanium matching 18650 set.


----------



## jonwkng

*A Big Salute to Mr Jeff Hanko!*
:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
(With thanks to Jon Gefaell & Duane Weikum)

*Disclaimer: Viewing the following pictures may lead to dilated pupils, palpitations, strong emotions and uncontrollable verbal outburts of various adjectives*


----------



## dlmorgan999

I think I'll stop by Home Depot while I'm out for lunch today and pick up some paracord. Thanks for the advice Tony!

I think I remember seeing a photo of your laser in the "Show off your copper" thread. I'm interested to see photos of the Ti flashlight host when you get it!


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> *A Big Salute to Mr Jeff Hanko!*
> :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
> (With thanks to Jon Gefaell & Duane Weikum)
> 
> *Disclaimer: Viewing the following pictures may lead to dilated pupils, palpitations, strong emotions and uncontrollable verbal outburts of various adjectives*


Very beautiful lights Jon - especially the Zirconium one. I really wanted one of those as well, but it is not in my budget at this particular time. Congratulations!!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

jonwkng said:


> *A Big Salute to Mr Jeff Hanko!*
> :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
> (With thanks to Jon Gefaell & Duane Weikum)
> 
> *Disclaimer: Viewing the following pictures may lead to dilated pupils, palpitations, strong emotions and uncontrollable verbal outburts of various adjectives*





Jon, I did all of the above then I saw your amazing lights. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Tmack

That anodizing looks great........... Uhh, your going to make me spend money!


----------



## jonwkng

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very beautiful lights Jon - especially the Zirconium one. I really wanted one of those as well, but it is not in my budget at this particular time. Congratulations!!



Thanks Dave! Discussions with Jon regarding this set of lights started as early as mid-May. The Zirconium lights are still available as of now, in case anyone is interested. :devil:

I think Sean and Duane both mentioned in Jeff's tribute thread, but I'd like to repeat it again. It is quite difficult to capture the look of the Zirconium/Zirconium Oxide. It is almost like obsidian, black as black can be, but very reflective at the same time. It is quite mesmerizing. :huh:

Hmm... A lucky someone has a Zirconium LF2XT with ruby switch.  Hope to see photos of that amazing light soon.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

jonwkng said:


> Hmm... A lucky someone has a Zirconium LF2XT with ruby switch.  Hope to see photos of that amazing light soon.



Wow - I wonder who? I'd love to be able to say it's me, but alas that is not the case. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## jonwkng

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Wow - I wonder who? I'd love to be able to say it's me, but alas that is not the case. Can't wait to see pictures!



Well, I've seen pictures of it... It is one of those things that made me go "Holy [Censored] [Censored] [Censored] [Censored] [Censored]!" That ruby! Oh my!

I cannot hotlink or repost the picture here without Jon's permission, so if you want to sneak a peak inside Pandora's Box, Google for "egrep AND Zirconium AND LF2XT AND Ruby". Jon has posted a series of 3 photos on his Instagram showing that light.

Remember... Once you've seen it...


----------



## easilyled

Oh my goodness, I'm speechless Jon. Such beauty. Couldn't go to a nicer fellow either. Congratulations!  :thumbsup:

Jeff's work is astonishing.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

It is truly a piece of art. I can't wait to see if Jon will post some more higher res pictures of the light soon.


----------



## mward94

I love photography, and i love flashlights. So stumbling upon this thread made my day. This is for sure my favorite light. She's been used for sure


----------



## egrep

Thanks Jon for your kind words and appreciation of Jeff's work. The ZrO "Black Glass" is amazing. However I do not own the Ruby light. That is Jeff's personal light that he was kind enough to allow us to show at The Blade Show. Duane Weikum will be taking his trademark professional protographs of the light this coming week and then it will return to it's maker and owner, the incredible Mr. Jeff Hanko. In order to do this light justice I won't repost my poor quality iPhone Instagram amateur images. But I'll offer a few of my newest light. 

I am extremely fortunate to own a Black Glass ZrO Gunner Grip EX11.2. I can totally agree with you how mesmerizing the finish is. I often have to tell people repeatedly that the light is not coated and when they look closely they can clearly see this. Jeff is not calling this a 'ceramic' finish, but for all I have been able to read and research there are some similarities. 

The large Darkness skull clip from Steel Flame is *the* prototype Steel Flame flashlight clip. I was stunned when Derrick Obatake gifted me this on my birthday, at the Steel Flame headquarters during the Spring Fling event. It's a very special combination of awesome.

There is currently one Black Glass light available at EDCKnives.COM and there will be a couple more of these as well. Also, Timascus, CuTe and Titanium. For the copper, Jeff has developed another proprietary finish that is wonderful. The Titanium is very stonewashed and the Timascus as you can see in Jon's photos has a wonderful polish!












​


----------



## egrep

jonwkng said:


> *A Big Salute to Mr Jeff Hanko!*
> :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
> (With thanks to Jon Gefaell & Duane Weikum)
> 
> *Disclaimer: Viewing the following pictures may lead to dilated pupils, palpitations, strong emotions and uncontrollable verbal outburts of various adjectives*



Beautiful photos Jon, so nice!


----------



## jonwkng

egrep said:


> However I do not own the Ruby light. That is Jeff's personal light that he was kind enough to allow us to show at The Blade Show. Duane Weikum will be taking his trademark professional protographs of the light this coming week and then it will return to it's maker and owner, the incredible Mr. Jeff Hanko.
> 
> I am extremely fortunate to own a Black Glass ZrO Gunner Grip EX11.2.
> 
> The large Darkness skull clip from Steel Flame is *the* prototype Steel Flame flashlight clip. I was stunned when Derrick Obatake gifted me this on my birthday, at the Steel Flame headquarters during the Spring Fling event. It's a very special combination of awesome.



Hi Jon,
Wow, I wasn't aware that the Ruby ZrO belongs to Mr Hanko. I thought it was a commissioned piece. Definitely the embodiment of his awesome craftsmanship.

Hey, your photos are definitely NOT amateur. Mine are. 

Thanks for sharing the photos of your personal light. Oh, so the third photo with the Crusader clip is the same light? It is amazing how different it looks with the Darkness clip. Derek's custom clips really add a lot of character to a light.



egrep said:


> Beautiful photos Jon, so nice!



Thank you!


----------



## Tmack

Ready for some testing


----------



## ven

Absolutely stunning Jon :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Tmack.........you know when you a flashaholic when you need a donkey to carry your lights :laughing: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

egrep said:


> ......... I am extremely fortunate to own a Black Glass ZrO Gunner Grip EX11.2. I can totally agree with you how mesmerizing the finish is. ........



These lights are extremely beautiful. Would you be kind enough to comment on the durability of the finish? Could they scratch up easily and, if so, would metal polish restore the lustre or would it ruin the finish?


----------



## easilyled

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> These lights are extremely beautiful. Would you be kind enough to comment on the durability of the finish? Could they scratch up easily and, if so, would metal polish restore the lustre or would it ruin the finish?



Hi Daniel,
My chemistry is a little rusty, but Zr sits just below our favourite metal, Ti, on the periodic table. No coincidence, I suppose. 
And as far as I know, the oxides of Zr are very durable. Maybe Jon can advise on this?


----------



## tobrien

mward94 said:


> I love photography, and i love flashlights. So stumbling upon this thread made my day. This is for sure my favorite light. She's been used for sure



that's a great shot, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mward94

Thank you!


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Hi Daniel,
> My chemistry is a little rusty, but Zr sits just below our favourite metal, Ti, on the periodic table. No coincidence, I suppose.
> And as far as I know, the oxides of Zr are very durable. Maybe Jon can advise on this?



Thanks Jon. I just wanted to know whether a light like this would be suitable for use as an EDC or whether it would need to be consigned to the display cabinet as a shelf-queen. 

I don't have any hesitation in carrying my Ti lights because I know that I can always restore the appearance of superficial scratches by lightly buffing and polishing them.

However because I've read that these Zirconium lights have a proprietary finish to them, it suggests to me that it wouldn't be easy to eliminate superficial marks on them.


----------



## kj2

My Fenix flash/headlight collection


----------



## egrep

easilyled said:


> These lights are extremely beautiful. Would you be kind enough to comment on the durability of the finish? Could they scratch up easily and, if so, would metal polish restore the lustre or would it ruin the finish?





jonwkng said:


> Hi Daniel,
> My chemistry is a little rusty, but Zr sits just below our favourite metal, Ti, on the periodic table. No coincidence, I suppose.
> And as far as I know, the oxides of Zr are very durable. Maybe Jon can advise on this?





easilyled said:


> Thanks Jon. I just wanted to know whether a light like this would be suitable for use as an EDC or whether it would need to be consigned to the display cabinet as a shelf-queen.
> 
> I don't have any hesitation in carrying my Ti lights because I know that I can always restore the appearance of superficial scratches by lightly buffing and polishing them.
> 
> However because I've read that these Zirconium lights have a proprietary finish to them, it suggests to me that it wouldn't be easy to eliminate superficial marks on them.



In fact, Jeff Hanko's Black Glass ZrO is phenomenally rugged!

Jeff is stopping short of calling this a 'ceramic' finish, but from all I have read and studied about ZrO and ZrO2 something similar seems to be the case. As soft and easily scratched as Titanium is, Black Glass ZrO is not. Have absolutely no fear about daily carry, it is not only amazingly beautiful, it's coorespondingly tough. 

I carry my Hanko Machine Works LF2XT every day for a couple years now. It gets beat up and has been in for a Spa treatment before. I love the light and all the 'scars' give it great character. Alas, it is not to be with my Black Glass ZrO EX11. I've carried it in my pocket for a couple weeks now with keys and gadgets with no perceptible scratching, it looks like the day I unwrapped it. Jeff has carried his Ruby LF2XT for months with the same result. Truly amazing.

Jeff and I spoke about a 'will it blend?' type test involving a bucket of change and keys and so forth. That may happen when there is some time for it, won't that be fun?


----------



## dlmorgan999

egrep said:


> Jeff and I spoke about a 'will it blend?' type test involving a bucket of change and keys and so forth. That may happen when there is some time for it, won't that be fun?


I don't even like thinking about doing something like that to a beautiful work of art! :mecry:

But I suppose in the interest of science...


----------



## kj75

kj2 said:


> My Fenix flash/headlight collection



Finally, there it is....
The long awaited pic...:twothumbs
Really like this collection!:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2

kj75 said:


> Finally, there it is....
> The long awaited pic...:twothumbs
> Really like this collection!:thumbsup:



Something tells me I 'need' a RC40 in my collection


----------



## Tmack

X60vn man! 

Over 400kcd
7500lm infinitely variable, in light magnetic charger. Usb charging option. 

If you don't mind the size, what more could you ask for! 

.... Monster!


----------



## ven

Awesome Fenix collection there kj2:thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

Those are uranium marbles with lasers grazing them.


----------



## easilyled

egrep said:


> In fact, Jeff Hanko's Black Glass ZrO is phenomenally rugged!
> 
> Jeff is stopping short of calling this a 'ceramic' finish, but from all I have read and studied about ZrO and ZrO2 something similar seems to be the case. As soft and easily scratched as Titanium is, Black Glass ZrO is not. Have absolutely no fear about daily carry, it is not only amazingly beautiful, it's coorespondingly tough.
> 
> I carry my Hanko Machine Works LF2XT every day for a couple years now. It gets beat up and has been in for a Spa treatment before. I love the light and all the 'scars' give it great character. Alas, it is not to be with my Black Glass ZrO EX11. I've carried it in my pocket for a couple weeks now with keys and gadgets with no perceptible scratching, it looks like the day I unwrapped it. Jeff has carried his Ruby LF2XT for months with the same result. Truly amazing.
> 
> Jeff and I spoke about a 'will it blend?' type test involving a bucket of change and keys and so forth. That may happen when there is some time for it, won't that be fun?



Wow, in that case its going to be hard to resist one of these beauties. Thanks for the re-assurance.


----------



## cullen.salisbury




----------



## jonwkng

I love lights that blend tints. This has to be my new favourite! :thumbsup:
Apologies for the hastily snapped handphone photo.


----------



## Tmack

Is that the Rev? 

I'd like to get one of my mtg2 redomed in my MM15vn.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Tmack said:


> Is that the Rev?


That's what I was wondering as well. That light is on my buy list for next month!


----------



## jonwkng

Tmack said:


> Is that the Rev?


Yup... That's the REV-Captor.



dlmorgan999 said:


> That's what I was wondering as well. That light is on my buy list for next month!


Yup, Dave... Highly recommended. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

How would you compare to a mm15, if you have, or seen one?


----------



## jonwkng

Tmack said:


> How would you compare to a mm15, if you have, or seen one?



I have a MM15Vn Fiat Lux (1x De-dome, 1x Dome-on) 
Totally different creatures. The MM15Vn is a brute-force flooder. It (My x1 dedomed specimen) obviously outhrows the REV, but the beam pattern is totally different. The REV-Captor is like having a high lumen, high CRI softbox - beautiful tint and the light is just a wide, diffuse spread.

I believe Roberto and Dave(*hikingman*) have given good first impressions in the REV-Captor thread, so you might want to look there.


----------



## Tmack

Awesome thanks. 

I have the dedomed mm15vn and have been wondering if I'd like it more with 1 and 1. Take a little if the warm out, and increase lumens, but still have the 1 dedomed to throw it a bit. 
I think I'm going to.  

I'm completely in love with my MM15vn, but I think I'll like it even more with the combo.


----------



## chrisbfu

My on tour light collection.


----------



## Lightups

Current lights that are either with me, in the car, or scattered around the house.


----------



## jonwkng

*Sinner*
ˈsɪnə/
noun
a person who transgresses against divine law by committing an immoral act or acts.
_"God forgives repentant sinners"_
proper noun
a custom builder, based in UAE, who creates amazing flashlight and laser hosts, such as those pictured above
_"Check out my newly arrived hosts from Sinner!"_


----------



## Tmack

Mine should be here soon too!!


----------



## jmpaul320

heres 99% of mine - a few are in edc rotation or glove boxes etc


----------



## kj2

jmpaul320 said:


> heres 99% of mine - a few are in edc rotation or glove boxes etc



Damn!


----------



## kj2




----------



## dlmorgan999

kj2 said:


>


What light is this? It looks quite interesting.


----------



## kj2

dlmorgan999 said:


> What light is this? It looks quite interesting.


Fenix TK76 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?377947-Fenix-TK76-(4x-18650)-review-beamshots


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Very very nice Jon:twothumbs ,will these take p60 drop ins?


----------



## ven

Congrats kj2 on the tk76 ,what are your impressions,live up to expectations?:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Congrats kj2 on the tk76 ,what are your impressions,live up to expectations?:thumbsup:


You have to be sleeping Ven Got this light for months now 

But yeah, am using it once in a while. Not every day, but gets regular use.
As I said before, I like the beam-angle of the side-leds and the NW led is great


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> *Sinner*
> ˈsɪnə/
> noun
> a person who transgresses against divine law by committing an immoral act or acts.
> _"God forgives repentant sinners"_
> proper noun
> a custom builder, based in UAE, who creates amazing flashlight and laser hosts, such as those pictured above
> _"Check out my newly arrived hosts from Sinner!"_


Do you know if these are still available for purchase Jonathan? Both of them look really nice, but I especially like the copper one.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> You have to be sleeping Ven Got this light for months now
> 
> But yeah, am using it once in a while. Not every day, but gets regular use.
> As I said before, I like the beam-angle of the side-leds and the NW led is great



:sleepy:

:laughing:


----------



## Tmack

ven said:


> jonwkng said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very very nice Jon:twothumbs ,will these take p60 drop ins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. They need building.
> 
> I hope I get mine Monday.
> 
> It's a BIG hunk of titanium for sure.
> 
> I'll have both copper and titanium like jonwkng, but my copper is a laser.
> Laser on the left , light on the right.  my pants will be lopsided!
Click to expand...


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Very very nice Jon:twothumbs ,will these take p60 drop ins?


Hey, *ven*! As Tony has mentioned, these are just host kits. To elaborate further, besides what you can see, these contain a screw-in copper pill for 17mm drivers, 20mm reflectors and lens included. Basically you'll have to install your own driver and emitter. These come reasonably priced and are pretty fun to build up so long as you're not averse to soldering and tinkering. Stacking 7135s is pretty therapeutic, no? 

Speaking of which... I'm still waiting for a package from a mountainous electronics store  which contains a couple of XM-L2s on Notigon and QLITE drivers... And it is still in transit in US. :sigh:



dlmorgan999 said:


> Do you know if these are still available for purchase Jonathan? Both of them look really nice, but I especially like the copper one.



Hi Dave, will PM you the details. Again, these are NOT complete lights.



Tmack said:


> I'll have both copper and titanium like jonwkng, but my copper is a laser.
> Laser on the left , light on the right.  my pants will be lopsided!



You'll need a nice, heavy duty belt.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> ven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. They need building.
> 
> I hope I get mine Monday.
> 
> It's a BIG hunk of titanium for sure.
> 
> I'll have both copper and titanium like jonwkng, but my copper is a laser.
> Laser on the left , light on the right.  my pants will be lopsided!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: "whos that guy with the funny walk?"
> 
> Nice 1
Click to expand...


----------



## ven

Thanks Jon:thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

I have the same package coming from mtn. Plus a xpg2 just in case. 

Don't make fun of the guy with the funny walk. Might be the last thing you ever see. "pew pew pew!"


----------



## trojansteel




----------



## jonwkng

Flashlight-to-flashlight refueling.


----------



## Tmack

That's the best kind of flashlight taboo.


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Flashlight-to-flashlight refueling.


That's awesome!


----------



## Tmack




----------



## rtginc

just a few of my obsessions..


----------



## markr6

My new L10C (Nichia 219, 3-mode, natural finish) next to Zebralight SC62d


----------



## rpm00

markr6 said:


> My new L10C (Nichia 219, 3-mode, natural finish) next to Zebralight SC62d



Very nice! I am waiting for my natural l10c to arrive. Didn't realize it would be as big as the sc62d! Looks really good though!


----------



## ven

Very nice Mark,might have to invest in a L10c at some point


----------



## markr6

rpm00 said:


> Very nice! I am waiting for my natural l10c to arrive. Didn't realize it would be as big as the sc62d! Looks really good though!



Yeah, the SC62d looks just a couple mm longer. L10C is a great light. My first torch to EDC comfortably even in dress pants.


----------



## T45

I bought a "Tuxedo" Preon 2 on the marketplace and the seller sent an extra titanium cap switch as well. Extra part. Just...sitting....on my desk....day after day. VOILA'! Survival-pax.com had a sale on Foursevens accessories and I bought an etxra body, head, and a clip. here it all is...


----------



## think2x

T45 said:


> I bought a "Tuxedo" Preon 2 on the marketplace and the seller sent an extra titanium cap switch as well. Extra part. Just...sitting....on my desk....day after day. VOILA'! Survival-pax.com had a sale on Foursevens accessories and I bought an etxra body, head, and a clip. here it all is...




Awesome......:twothumbs "So I have this tail cap laying around............I think I'll buy a flashlight to put on it"


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## ven

Awesome light mr hiro


----------



## Tmack

Wow yeah it is. Very protruding. I like it. Probably feels like it's glued to your hand.


----------



## Tana

Hiro Protagonist said:


>



Show off...


----------



## Tmack

Got my k40mvn tailcap today. 
These cutouts are just what she needed.


----------



## Tmack

Fresh built sinner titanium 18650 host. Can out beautiful. 
3a xpg2 2 mode. Low and high.  very happy.


----------



## markr6

My 3 most recent lights - really enjoying them! I would like the D25LC2 (Nichia 219) even more if the moonlight mode wasn't insanely bright.


----------



## Tmack




----------



## jonwkng

Today's light...


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Today's light...


Very nice Jonathan!


----------



## jonwkng

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice Jonathan!



Thanks, Dave!

For anyone who is puzzled about what it is, it is a Cerakoted NC-18B (Nichia Emitter, Ledil Boom reflector) Blue Label Alpha with a Blasted & Polished shorty body and blue anodized clip. Made by Jason Hui of Prometheus Lights.


----------



## Tmack

Wow that's a mouth full! 

Beautiful light man. That blue is working for me. 

Just saw a blue sebenza for sale that would go great with it. 

(sorry guys, knives on the brain)


----------



## Tamaela

Photo with the newest edition to my collection (Nitecore P12):


----------



## smarkum

Carrying some brass today 







pardon my cell phone shot. . .


----------



## Tmack

Very nice. I'm hoping to have my brass host delivered to me in the near future.


----------



## dlmorgan999

smarkum said:


> Carrying some brass today


That light looks really nice Shelby! I have one brass light in my collection (a Mac's Brass Knurly) and I hope to add more very soon.


----------



## jonwkng

Work in progress. 
1. Sinner-Ti host - XM-L2 with QLITE driver running at a leisurely 3A. Installed onto copper pill and potted. Will be trying to mod/replace the tail-switch.
2. Sinner Cypreus EDC 18650 - XM-L2 with QLITE Driver still yet to be installed
3. G2 Nitrolon host going under the knife
4. Solarforce host with Ahorton Aspheric awaiting drop-in


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> 4. Solarforce host with Ahorton Aspheric awaiting drop-in


That's a great idea Jonathan. I did the exact same thing with my L2T Stainless host!


----------



## Tmack

jonwkng said:


> Work in progress.
> 1. Sinner-Ti host - XM-L2 with QLITE driver running at a leisurely 3A. Installed onto copper pill and potted. Will be trying to mod/replace the tail-switch.
> 2. Sinner Cypreus EDC 18650 - XM-L2 with QLITE Driver still yet to be installed
> 3. G2 Nitrolon host going under the knife
> 4. Solarforce host with Ahorton Aspheric awaiting drop-in



I just sliced off a bit of an old switch boot, disassemble the tailcap, and superglue it onto to actual button you press inside the switch. No more rattling.


----------



## smarkum

It is hard to capture the beauty of this LF3FT . . . especially with my cell phone camera! It is fun to try though!!! An amazing light by an amazing artist! Thank you Jeff!


----------



## dlmorgan999

smarkum said:


> It is hard to capture the beauty of this LF3FT . . . especially with my cell phone camera! It is fun to try though!!! An amazing light by an amazing artist! Thank you Jeff!


That's a great looking light (and photo) Shelby! What material is that made out of?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

That's a real nice Hanko creation. I really like the altering ring of gunner grip notches and smooth metal. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smarkum

Thanks guys! 

It is a Titanium LF3FT. I too like the alternating smooth metal and gunner grip! Jeff is an amazing artist!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

smarkum said:


> It is a Titanium LF3FT. I too like the alternating smooth metal and gunner grip! Jeff is an amazing artist!




What exactly is a LF3FT? Don't you mean LF3XT?


----------



## smarkum

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> What exactly is a LF3FT? Don't you mean LF3XT?



Yes! I always seem to mess that one up! Good catch.


----------



## easilyled

Beautiful Shelby, congratulations!


----------



## dlmorgan999

smarkum said:


> It is a Titanium LF3FT. I too like the alternating smooth metal and gunner grip! Jeff is an amazing artist!


I figured that was the case, but in the dark, it looked a little bit like Zirconium.  The alternating smooth and gunner grip is nice indeed!


----------



## Tmack




----------



## grayhighh




----------



## leolabedard

Love these images.. The style, the look.. it looks great! :twothumbs

Cheers!


----------



## Tmack

Welcome to the forum. 


I agree. Those look great gray.


----------



## LlF

mward94 said:


> I love photography, and i love flashlights. So stumbling upon this thread made my day. This is for sure my favorite light. She's been used for sure



Better than the only pic on their site.

minimalism is not the way to sell stuff on the internet /r


----------



## grayhighh




----------



## RUSH FAN

Sharp looking XML!




grayhighh said:


>


----------



## easilyled

This special beauty, courtesy of Chris (TNC Customs) arrived today:-


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> This special beauty, courtesy of Chris (TNC Customs) arrived today



Oooh... Beautiful light, Daniel! That's Brass with a V1 Copper Dragon body? Nice! oo:


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Oooh... Beautiful light, Daniel! That's Brass with a V1 Copper Dragon body? Nice! oo:



Thanks Jon. I couldn't resist, especially like the new tailswitch design. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> This special beauty, courtesy of Chris (TNC Customs) arrived today:-


Wow!!! That's beautiful Daniel. Congratulations.  I'm jealous!


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Wow!!! That's beautiful Daniel. Congratulations.  I'm jealous!



Thanks Dave. Imagine how I felt looking at your JHanko Timascus then.


----------



## kj2

SR52vn


----------



## markr6

A little ZL action. Received SC52w L2 yesterday. Perfect tint this time!


----------



## jonwkng

JEFF. JEFF HANKO.
Enough said...


----------



## Tmack

Uhhgg. Those kinds of pictures are just expensive for me. 

Beautiful Jon. I see what you mean about the trits my friend.


----------



## easilyled

Exquisite lights beautifully photographed Jon. You're setting the bar formidably high.


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Exquisite lights beautifully photographed Jon. You're setting the bar formidably high.



Thanks for the compliment, Daniel!
*chuckles* As you can see, I have posted the less emotion evoking family picture of the lights here.
The one that I like more is over at the tribute thread.  (No, don't go there if you don't want to...)


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Oh my goodness, Jon! Wow - that is quite a flashlight set. Love the copper - such an amazing patina!


----------



## Tmack

I have to agree with the hard patina. Full on looks really dull. None looks too Shiny. Nice middle ground is perfect.


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> JEFF. JEFF HANKO.
> Enough said...


That's a very nice photo Jon. The closeness shows a lot of detail, and the background makes the lights look like they are floating in mid-air.


----------



## jonwkng

Thanks for the compliments, Sean & Dave!

Here's something I have not mentioned before. Whenever you see that background that you see there, guess what? That's actually my tablet screen (Yup... The same tablet that I'm typing on now.) It has a rather selectively reflective screen protector that gives it a rather unique depth to reflections of the lights. The effect is similiar, but not as shiny as the black glass background that Dave and Daniel commonly use. 

About the close-up sharpness, it is because I am using a macro lens on my DSLR. What is amazing is the detail that goes into machining those lights. (Jon actually gave a pretty descriptive and vivid account in the tribute thread.) I love the way the light plays off the Gunner's Grip.


----------



## dlmorgan999

I never would have guessed that the background was your tablet! It works quite well though. 

And your comment about the lens makes perfect sense. Buying a new/better macro lens is one of the things that really improved my photos.


----------



## smarkum




----------



## dlmorgan999

Nice light - the slanted trits are a nice _twist. _:devil:

I also like the vignetting (I think that's what it's called) on the photo.


----------



## markr6

I'm really liking this photo. Got the new Fenix E05 today. Crazy small!


----------



## Poppy

Yes Mark,
That IS a nice picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng




----------



## tobrien

^ nice jon!

that red Oveready anodized SF looks _really_ good with the orange boot imo


----------



## RUSH FAN

Wow! Nice tri-edc! 
Who did that work on it? 



smarkum said:


>


----------



## mtngoat

Here are the ones I have on the jobsite


----------



## Nicrod2

Here's just a couple real quick


----------



## wingspar

Mostly Fenix lights with the exception of the recently added L10C and the Thrunite TN12 (2014)


----------



## Swede74

Trustfire Z8 and Fenix LD02. Both turned off, illuminated by a Zebralight SC51 and a floor lamp (fluorescent).


----------



## ven

pic Swede


----------



## ven

Few random..........


----------



## jonwkng




----------



## wdalew5




----------



## jonwkng

MBI Tribal Lights


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> MBI Tribal Lights


Nice lights Jon. I especially like the splash anodized one!


----------



## jonwkng

dlmorgan999 said:


> Nice lights Jon. I especially like the splash anodized one!



Thanks, Dave! Guy anodized a handful of Ultimate Trit Tail HF-Rs a while back. Mine came with a matching anodized XT-E Ti ZoomHead.


----------



## chrisbfu




----------



## chrisbfu

Swede74 said:


> Trustfire Z8 and Fenix LD02. Both turned off, illuminated by a Zebralight SC51 and a floor lamp (fluorescent).



How do you like the LD02?


----------



## Swede74

chrisbfu said:


> How do you like the LD02?


So far I'm happy with it; I think I got plenty of light for the £26.95 I spent. However, since this is a photo thread, I think it would be a good idea to continue discussion on the LD02 in one of these existing threads - one of which happens to be my own review 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?387486-Fenix-LD02-a-layman-s-overview
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...3-Review-Fenix-LD02-(XP-E2-1x-AAA-100-lumens)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?386244-Fenix-LD02-AAA-Clicky-with-CLip


----------



## FortyCaliber

My single-cell lights.

[URL=http://s1283.photobucket.com/user/forty_caliber/media/Singlecelllights800x351_zpsd579e81b.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## kj2




----------



## jonwkng

New arrivals. S6330Vn Fiat Lux & E05SVn by Vinh, MT-G2 MagLite by Jayrob, MD1 by MartinDWhite & a FiveMega MagLite Lego.


----------



## Sarratt

..... I forgot to quote


----------



## ven

Awesome Jon,i would love to see all your amazing collection BUT i know it would take a week to set up


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Awesome Jon,i would love to see all your amazing collection BUT i know it would take a week to set up



OK, I'll try to arrange for a full family photo of my lights this coming weekend when I'm free. 

Meanwhile, here are some pocket (10440) sized TnC Micro-Lux Turbos.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Those look great Jon - the splash anodizing is a nice touch!


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> OK, I'll try to arrange for a full family photo of my lights this coming weekend when I'm free.



I'm looking forward to seeing this. I know its going to be awe-inspiring. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing this. I know its going to be awe-inspiring. :thumbsup:


Same here!


----------



## Nicrod

Here my Minty black E1E

























I love this one, it's one of my favs of all SUREFIRES thanks for lookin...


----------



## Tmack

Sinner you devil!


----------



## jonwkng

Tmack said:


> Sinner you devil!



I see you've received your new hosts, Tony! Just received my brass host this morning.
Don't you just love the heft of the brass?


----------



## Tmack

Oh man. It's my favorite by far.


----------



## jonwkng

Sinner!


----------



## Tmack

I got mine built. Xml2 smooth reflector 3a 

The titanium is xpg2 textured, 3a 

I think I'll do a triple in the copper, and I'm not sure for the alu. 

Killer set! I love them.


----------



## Tmack




----------



## jonwkng

Cute kid, Tony! Nice to get them started on flashlights at an early age.

Anyway, *ven* was asking for this... Apologies to those who do not have high speed internet access. 





A closer look...:huh:





Oooh... Shiny! 





Late to the party...





Notable absent - My 18650 bodied Fury and HDS Clicky which were still on my work pants. (Oops ).


----------



## Tmack

Dear lord. I'll give you $250 for the lot. 

Soooo many trits!


----------



## ven

Holy....... WOW Jon ,that is an astonishing collection to say the least,amazing and thanks for the pic:bow:

Those line ups are a perfect definition of a flashaholics dream:rock:


----------



## easilyled

Jon, you're the man.  Fantastic collection. :bow:


----------



## jonwkng

Tmack said:


> Dear lord. I'll give you $250 for the lot.
> 
> Soooo many trits!



Thanks for the offer, Tony! But my lights are not for sale. :laughing:



ven said:


> Holy....... WOW Jon ,that is an astonishing collection to say the least,amazing and thanks for the pic:bow:
> 
> Those line ups are a perfect definition of a flashaholics dream:rock:





easilyled said:


> Jon, you're the man.  Fantastic collection. :bow:



Thanks for the kind words, guys! The way I see it, so long as your flashlights put a smile on your face... It doesn't really matter if you've got Jeff Hanko customs or Convoys... Whether you've got shelves-full of Surefires or a couple of Ultrafires, Uniquefires or Uranusfires.

Whether you have one flashlight or a hundred... What I feel makes a collection AWESOME, is that your flashlights make you happy and you are happy using or shelf-ing/safe-ing your lights!

Hope to see more photos of awesome flashlight collections from everyone in the future.


----------



## MartinC

Great pics Jon.
What is the fencepost on the back left? Would love to see an individual photo of it. As someone new to flashlights I have never seen anything like it.

Regards, Martin.


----------



## jonwkng

MartinC said:


> Great pics Jon.
> What is the fencepost on the back left? Would love to see an individual photo of it. As someone new to flashlights I have never seen anything like it.
> 
> Regards, Martin.



Hi Martin,
I use it to do biceps curls at times. 
But seriously... It is a black MagLite 6D... And a 3D extender... And a 3D extender... And a 3D extender (From FiveMega). 
I guess that makes it a 6+3+3+3=15D MagLite. (I feed it LSD NiMH batteries)
Runs a 9-22V single mode XM-L triple, so screw in the extenders for increased runtime or remove them.
Of course, one could argue that 32650s get it done in a smaller & lighter package, but this was meant to be a 'Just for the utter fun of it' sort of project. 

Anyway, here's a photo of it that I posted a while back in the Knife & Light thread (Along with my blue 2D and my Espada XL for size reference).






I've been hunting for a lantern head attachment for the light, sort of like this (It is actually an aftermarket part for C/D MagLites) :-


----------



## Tmack

Love that espada. 

When are you going to let me throw a laser diode in one of those mags!


----------



## whtwalker

got these two over the weekend
.


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Anyway, *ven* was asking for this... Apologies to those who do not have high speed internet access.


That's a great collection Jon!


----------



## MartinC

Thanks Jon, I think it's cool that you did it for fun. Visually very interesting and even surprising. I am sure you could be leading the marching band with something like that. 

Regards, Martin.


----------



## Nicrod

Here's a little Gem I picked up just the other day. Hope you guys like the pics,


----------



## think2x

Hey Nick,

How in the heck did you get a Ball python to strike? I have handled quite a few and they have all been the most docile snakes I have ever handled. Now my Albino Burmese back in the day.....she was a beotch


----------



## Nicrod

Haha, actually she was just yawning. It was perfect timing! I saw it coming and was able to catch a few images. 
Her name is AKASHA, and she's very docile. after setting up the shot, she just sat in that same pose for as long as I needed.


----------



## think2x

Cool, I had considered she may be yawning but only after my post.


----------



## easilyled

AKASHA looks very cute. Nice pic!


----------



## radiopej

Last Vampire?


----------



## markr6

That is very cool!! The flashlight is OK too


----------



## Nicrod

easilyled said:


> AKASHA looks very cute. Nice pic!



:thanks: :thanks: :thanks:



markr6 said:


> That is very cool!! The flashlight is OK too



:lolsign: :lolsign: made me laugh!


----------



## Beamhead

Cool shot, I hope you don't post one with AKASHA looking pregnant with a flashlight. 



Nicrod said:


> Haha, actually she was just yawning. It was perfect timing! I saw it coming and was able to catch a few images.
> Her name is AKASHA, and she's very docile. after setting up the shot, she just sat in that same pose for as long as I needed.


----------



## Nicrod

Beamhead said:


> Cool shot, I hope you don't post one with AKASHA looking pregnant with a flashlight.



:hahaha: :hahaha:


----------



## Tmack

I just sold a laser to a guy that breeds pied balls, albino balls, this is a sign I need to get another berm. !


----------



## Nicrod

Tmack said:


> I just sold a laser to a guy that breeds pied balls, albino balls, this is a sign I need to get another berm. !



I agree!! You just named the top two on my Girls list of "must haves", she is the one that's into the reptiles. My house is like a pet store. We have cats, fish, snakes, frogs, lizards, spiders, ect!


----------



## Tmack

He's got lavender retics, high orange retics, I mean this guy's has some amazing stuff. 

Tell her get ready to shell out a couple grand!


----------



## Tmack

There's something for her to drool over. I know I did!

The breeder is just a phone call away


----------



## Nicrod

Tmack said:


> There's something for her to drool over. I know I did!
> 
> The breeder is just a phone call away



wow!!! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:
Yea she is aware of the prices, that's why she doesn't have ANY yet!!
Great picture! Thank you, I'll show her soon as she wakes up, and I know she's gonna yank my phone away to go drooling over these.

Nice to know I have a connection for these if I need, thank you,


----------



## Nicrod

Tmack said:


> I just sold a laser to a guy that breeds pied balls, albino balls, this is a sign I need to get another berm. !



Tmack- do you know of a white lipped python breeder?


----------



## Tmack

I'm sure this guy could get one. He just sent me an email of about 20 different kinds. 

A pied ball with just the head colored. JUST THE HEAD ONLY.

I'll ask him.


----------



## Tmack

Here's email this back to me in about 5 seconds. 

If you want any further information shoot me an email. 
[email protected]

I don't want to clutter the thread


----------



## Nicrod

Tmack said:


> Here's email this back to me in about 5 seconds.
> 
> If you want any further information shoot me an email.
> [email protected]
> 
> I don't want to clutter the thread



Wow!! Head only! That sounds sounds expensive
This guy has it going on! .....Man, between Lights, knives, snakes, so much to do, so little money


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Tmack said:


> I don't want to clutter the thread



Thanks Tmack.

Bill


----------



## radiopej

Okay, I've been wondering for a while. Tmack, do you build your lasers full time or does something else fund all the awesome things I see you buy?


----------



## Tmack

I have a day job lol. But lasers help a lot.  

What awesome things are you referring to? Just curious. Out of all the things I post about, I'm curious to what catches people's eye. Some see a hinderer xm as just a pocket knife, some have dreams about them. Etc. 
I guess it's very case specific to each person though. 







Here's a picture! Haha. All vinh lights.


----------



## radiopej

I went through our "what do you do" forum to see if you posted.

Hmm, the Sebenzas, Vinh lights, the random high-end knives you get weekly. It's awesome


----------



## Tmack

Thanks man. I really appreciate the compliment my friend. 
Even though my posts don't get responses, it's nice to know the time I take to snap some pictures doesn't go unnoticed. 

I drive a tenant vacuum machine for Baltimore City BTW. 

Very glamorous


----------



## blah9

Tmack, that is quite the awesome collection! And not to be off topic, but your knife pictures are making me want to get a folder one day for camping to go along with my Leatherman.


----------



## jonwkng

Tain Ti T45C. Twin 18650. Titanium. Big Trits.


----------



## Tmack

Uhg. I've been waiting to see these


----------



## ven

Amazing light Jon,that is something else,your taste in custom lights comes 2nd...........









to none


----------



## whitedoom34

Well worn EX-10 with XPG2 hi-cri.


----------



## ven

A nitecore on a brick........does not sound good...........but what a cracking pic


----------



## radiopej

Your pictures are always awesome


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Tain Ti T45C. Twin 18650. Titanium. Big Trits.


Beautiful light Jon! I really want one, but my finances are not lining up with my desire right now.


----------



## kj2




----------



## jonwkng




----------



## nightshade

whitedoom34 said:


> Well worn EX-10 with XPG2 hi-cri.




Great photo, great light, really like the wear and choice of emitter!


----------



## jonwkng

Muyshondt Mako MkII HO


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a very nice finish on that light Jon. What kind of material/finish is that?


----------



## jonwkng

dlmorgan999 said:


> That's a very nice finish on that light Jon. What kind of material/finish is that?



Hi Dave,
It is bead blasted titanium. Attractive, yet practical.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Jon, both you and Dave have two great collections that are also photographed very well!


----------



## jmpaul320

Latest ... Pd35vn triple xpl fiat lux

Minimag lite antiroll rubber head attachment makes for better anti roll and solid tail standing


----------



## Nicrod




----------



## Mrwunderful

Nicrod said:


>



Love to see that worn copper! Great pic. 

Is that a custom made body?


----------



## tobrien

Mrwunderful said:


> Love to see that worn copper! Great pic.
> 
> Is that a custom made body?



agreed, it does look sick

I'm pretty sure his light is a Mac's Customs but I don't know if it's a tri-emitter or single emitter


----------



## IsaacL

That's a Tri-EDC by the length of it


----------



## Nicrod

Tri-EDC as Isaac correctly identified. With lovely Patina as you already noticed.
thank you for the comments fellas. I love this light.


----------



## Tmack




----------



## ven

Very nice Tony,like that a lot,hope it lives up to expectations and more:thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

Here are a couple of new pictures of my Tain Hyperluxes:-


----------



## Tmack

Thanks ven. It definitely has. 


Damn easyled. Those are gorgeous.


----------



## jonwkng

Tain lights are pretty addictive, right, Tony? :devil:
Ti T45Cs are still available.

Thanks for the beautiful photos, Daniel! The Hyperluxes are timeless classics. Beautiful knurling and design. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Stunning easilyled .................stunning:thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

Thanks guys. I have a special affinity for the Hyperluxes, even amongst Tain's other great works. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

jonwkng said:


> Tain lights are pretty addictive, right, Tony? :devil:
> Ti T45Cs are still available.
> 
> Thanks for the beautiful photos, Daniel! The Hyperluxes are timeless classics. Beautiful knurling and design. :thumbsup:



Ha. I looked at those...... And looked...... And looked....... Lol. 

They are works of art. Right now there's no way I can buy one though. 
Spent way to much on knives lately! 
The huge trips really have me tossing and turning though.


----------



## Nicrod




----------



## jonwkng

This post is dedicated to Guy, our MBI tribal chief and creator of tiny Nuke™ powered flashlights. :bow:

A number of my tribe-mates are already sporting the latest in tribal EDC - the HF-R Shorty! A tiny chopped down HF-R mule head running of standard tribal issue Nuke™s and a QTC tail (Yes, even the foam from Guy's packaging can serve useful function). Here's mine...





Here's the HF-R Shorty posing next to a CR123...





Business end...


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> This post is dedicated to Guy, our MBI tribal chief and creator of tiny Nuke™ powered flashlights. :bow:
> 
> A number of my tribe-mates are already sporting the latest in tribal EDC - the HF-R Shorty! A tiny chopped down HF-R mule head running of standard tribal issue Nuke™s and a QTC tail (Yes, even the foam from Guy's packaging can serve useful function). Here's mine...




Very nice Jon. I've been admiring those HF-Rs for a long time and the shorty is really tiny.


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Very nice Jon. I've been admiring those HF-Rs for a long time and the shorty is really tiny.



Hey Daniel! From what I hear, Guy is planning to put the shorty heads into regular production as soon as he sorted out the plans to get them machined. For now, they fall in the "special projects" category - I honestly have no idea how he managed to chop the already miniscule HF-R head. That first seam line you see in the photos is where the head ends and the body begins. :huh: See the business end photo? There is no glass window there. The entire mule head in encased in more Norland 61 that you'd usually find in bigger lights. Simply beautiful to behold. The QTC tail is just ingeneous too! 

Do drop Guy an email if you're curious about his lights. He's an awesome erm... Guy to deal with.


----------



## KDM

jonwkng said:


> Hey Daniel! From what I hear, Guy is planning to put the shorty heads into regular production as soon as he sorted out the plans to get them machined. For now, they fall in the "special projects" category - I honestly have no idea how he managed to chop the already miniscule HF-R head. That first seam line you see in the photos is where the head ends and the body begins. :huh: See the business end photo? There is no glass window there. The entire mule head in encased in more Norland 61 that you'd usually find in bigger lights. Simply beautiful to behold. The QTC tail is just ingeneous too!
> 
> Do drop Guy an email if you're curious about his lights. He's an awesome erm... Guy to deal with.



+1 talk about someone that goes the extra mile for his customers. Guy is great to deal with and puts out some great products.


----------



## jonwkng

I love programmable lights.


----------



## Nicrod

jonwkng said:


> I love programmable lights.


Me too!! That is one nice looking light!


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Hey Daniel! From what I hear, Guy is planning to put the shorty heads into regular production as soon as he sorted out the plans to get them machined. For now, they fall in the "special projects" category - I honestly have no idea how he managed to chop the already miniscule HF-R head. That first seam line you see in the photos is where the head ends and the body begins. :huh: See the business end photo? There is no glass window there. The entire mule head in encased in more Norland 61 that you'd usually find in bigger lights. Simply beautiful to behold. The QTC tail is just ingeneous too!
> 
> Do drop Guy an email if you're curious about his lights. He's an awesome erm... Guy to deal with.



Thanks for the info Jon. I have concluded like you that Guy is one of the most friendly and approachable people to deal with and saw how patiently he answered all the questions in the embryonic Torpedo Thread before it became an epic of Tolstoyan proportions.


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> I love programmable lights.
> 
> I love your lights!!!!!!!!!!!!:rock:


----------



## jonwkng

If flashlights could dream... I'm betting this Type III HA 2D MagLite is dreaming it was a SureFire.


----------



## Tmack

Two of the most powerful lasers I've ever built. 

1.2w of blinding 520nm green. 
5.7w of searing 445nm blue. 

To burn with green is just wrong. Not smoke, I mean burn. And the blue is just ridiculous. You hear the material pop when it goes into flames. 

These maglites dream about when they used to be normal flashlights. 

Now they are "the green lantern" 
And " saf-FIRE"


----------



## Nicrod

I just received this sweet Milky in the mail. 
I traded another sweet Milky to get it tho! 
Hope you guys enjoy. This is a typical EDC dump for me. Not shown: my phone, Spy sun glasses, Gshock Rangeman,


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

So jealous of that sweet Milky Nick! My first will be here soon. Here's my keychain edc, a shorty MBI with momentary.


----------



## Nicrod

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> So jealous of that sweet Milky Nick! My first will be here soon. Here's my keychain edc, a shorty MBI with momentary.



Haha, thanks man! It's somewhat rewarding knowing my lights has conjured up some jealousy 
tells me I'm on the right track!

i like you shorty a lot. I've been watching for a MBI HF in copper or Ti to come up, 

your gonna love your Milky when it arrives. The one you got is from an older build I think but all of milky lights are Fantastic.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

I can't wait! Nice edc by the way.


----------



## ven

Down stairs edc











You got to handle it to me:nana:


----------



## easilyled

That's a potent looking light ven. Which one is it?


----------



## ven

Hi there easily led,its just a nitecore tm15 with the new handle

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?390056-Nitecore-TM-series-Handle-Kit

Works really well,in fact its breathed new life in my tm15,great light to start,now with a pretty good handle tbh,recommend for any tm series light(not sure about the tm36 though as would look lost)


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Hi there easily led,its just a nitecore tm15 with the new handle
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?390056-Nitecore-TM-series-Handle-Kit
> 
> Works really well,in fact its breathed new life in my tm15,great light to start,now with a pretty good handle tbh,recommend for any tm series light(not sure about the tm36 though as would look lost)



Thanks for the link. I also like the look of those handles for lights with broader bodies. Just seems as if they would make them more comfortable to carry. I've never owned the TM15 but from what I recall its about the size of a can of coca cola.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> I've never owned the TM15 but from what I recall its about the size of a can of coca cola.


Yep - that's about right. I own a TM11 and I might get one of these handles myself.

Thanks for sharing the photos Ven!


----------



## ven

A pleasure gents,the tm15 is probably the largest of the bunch(well excluding the tm36 of course) out of the tm11/15/26 regarding length.

Pm on way with best price i could find,quick delivery too

Most certainly recommend it,makes for a whole new light feel,down side is it wont fit in holster..........


----------



## Tmack

Got my fairy! Only 2 weeks from cnq. But no tritium! Good thing I have 2 spare vials in purple and orange.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Got my fairy! Only 2 weeks from cnq. But no tritium! Good thing I have 2 spare vials in purple and orange.




Beautiful........

trit wise due to the fairy build you can install 2 trits,its an option or should be when choosing(is on banggood)

Green fitted so i picked an orange for no reason at all :laughing:










Great lights..........i spy with ...........will be next


----------



## Tmack

Haha. Yeah I test fitted my tain trits I removed and two 1.5x6 fit perfectly. 
I just need to pick up a syringe for the Norland 61 I just received. 

10 green and 4yellow trits should be here soon for my tain. I wanted to go as bright as possible.


----------



## FortyCaliber

What's the pen? 




Nicrod said:


> I just received this sweet Milky in the mail.
> I traded another sweet Milky to get it tho!
> Hope you guys enjoy. This is a typical EDC dump for me. Not shown: my phone, Spy sun glasses, Gshock Rangeman,


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Haha. Yeah I test fitted my tain trits I removed and two 1.5x6 fit perfectly.
> I just need to pick up a syringe for the Norland 61 I just received.
> 
> 10 green and 4yellow trits should be here soon for my tain. I wanted to go as bright as possible.
> 
> Nicely Tony,so impressions on that little fairy,did the size take you by surprise(did me no matter how many pics i had seen) and how is the high output,again i was surprised,very useful for finding around near by imo


----------



## Nicrod

FortyCaliber said:


> What's the pen?



Fischer space pen. You pull on the back end and the ink comes out. Telescoping rear plunger. You can adjust the length of the pen. No clip tho, pretty cool anyways. 
$39.99 from brook stone


----------



## Nicrod

Tmack said:


> Haha. Yeah I test fitted my tain trits I removed and two 1.5x6 fit perfectly.
> I just need to pick up a syringe for the Norland 61 I just received.
> 
> 10 green and 4yellow trits should be here soon for my tain. I wanted to go as bright as possible.



Tmack- your images of the Fairy made me pull the trigger on one this morning. 
Great photos! Does it look like it will take on a nice Patina?


----------



## Tmack

It does look like it will. No coating I can see. 

Ven. I absolutely love it. It was ridiculously small lol. The battery in unreal. Good thing I had a usb and modified charger already. I turned it on and thought hold crap. I was using like that not knowing it had a higher mode. I turned it tighter and WOW!. Just an awesome tool. I leave it around my chain and light up my feet. So useful. I've only had it one night, and have used it so much. It's extremely convenient. I'm happy  

I'm more pleased with this light than many other "normal" light haha. I may be getting a few more.


----------



## ven

Fantastic Tmack..........

Now it spy time for a little ti lovin











spending your $


----------



## weklund

Currently Sporting Mac Custom EDC and Maratac CU AAA Vin CRI Mod











Stone Wased Sunwayman V10R Ti+




​


----------



## Nicrod

weklund said:


> Currently Sporting Mac Custom EDC and Maratac CU AAA Vin CRI Mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stone Wased Sunwayman V10R Ti+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Very nice weklund!!

is the Mac Aluminum? Or Ti ?

and I really like the stonewashed V10. That makes me want one.


----------



## weklund

Nicrod said:


> Very nice weklund!!
> 
> is the Mac Aluminum? Or Ti ?
> 
> and I really like the stonewashed V10. That makes me want one.



The Mac is a Ti SST-50 4th run with clip and 4500K 2800ma L/M/H. Great light running on 18350.

Stone washed V10R Ti+ was done for me by Sean (ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond) with emitter swap.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Sweet UTC weklund!


----------



## ven

Stunning weklund:twothumbs


----------



## Divisi0n

Mine so far. Nothing special but I like them


----------



## Tmack

Hey so guess what I found under the couch cushion. 

Ice blue tritium! Haha. 

Cnq came through. Not installed, but it's there! 

So I'm thinking ice blue and orange on my fairy.  

A fairy has got to have some flashy colors right


----------



## Nicrod

I received in the mail today, my very first Rotary. Always been a HDS fan but took awhile for me to get on the Rotary band wagon. Now that I'm on, I'm here to stay. 

Thought I'd post a family photo of my NovaTac and HDS collections. 

Hope you guys like it


----------



## gunga

Wow! Nice collection. Great looking rotary hidden in there too. 




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Nicrod

gunga said:


> Wow! Nice collection. Great looking rotary hidden in there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Haha! I knew you'd have no trouble spotting that one. 

Thanks is for the light btw, I like it better than the HiCri clicky. 
not sure if I should sell the clicky or keep it for the Gf. She likes the HiCri's 
and the warm tints.


----------



## gunga

If she appreciates it, keep it (and her!)


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Nicrod

gunga said:


> If she appreciates it, keep it (and her!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



 I'll keep her for sure! And she does appreciate the clicky BUT
....I have a story about this HiCri clicky and her,

Her and I went on an overnight camping trip. Long story short,
we get back to the car, at the end of a 5 mile hike all uphill. So were absolutely exhausted, and I'm just so relieved to be done and going home. I' start the car, and she tells me "don't be mad"! And I'm like "oh no, WHAT?"

She says"I left my jacket hanging on a tree at the campsite!" I'm like no big deal it wasn't a expensive jacket. 
And she says" the HiCri Clicky was in the pocket!!" I'm like Nooooooooooo and a bunch of other explicatives 

so early morning the next day I drove the 40 miles back into the mountains and Hiked the 10 miles there and back to retrieve my clicky. I was mostly worried another hiker would find it, and I would've made the journey for NOTHING!

but all worked out and I got my clicky back. Since that incident her Clicky privileges have been revoked.


----------



## gunga

Woah! Might have to keep the clicky after a story like that! And get her another high cri light. Like a quark or something. Or get one modded 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Nicrod

I already have her a 4000K XPE quark AA
Runs on a ultrafire 14500 I was gonna post pics of it on the "show your beatup flashlight" thread. It's heavily used. 

Here's my Brass fairy came today. It's so so tiny. Can't get over just how small it really is. By far the smallest I've ever seen.


----------



## Beamhead

Get a room you 2.


----------



## Nicrod

Stealth brothers!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Some recent acquisitions.


----------



## Nicrod

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Some recent acquisitions.



I like this picture A lot Jared!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Thanks Nick!


----------



## Nicrod

A new addition to my Mac collection


----------



## Nicrod

Nick


----------



## RUSH FAN

Very nice lights Nick-



Nicrod said:


> Nick


----------



## Nicrod

Thank you! Rush!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Da baddest around Nick!


----------



## Nicrod

The nicest Tri EDC I've ever seen around!


----------



## G20-Budo

Being a bit of a noob here, I'm not that knowledgeable about all of the cool different kinds of flashlights around. But, those Mac's are SWEET!


----------



## gunga

It's okay Nick. but I think you need more trits in it.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Agreed, not radioactive enough.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Agreed, not radioactive enough.



Here's a much more radioactive picture of that light.


----------



## Nicrod

gunga said:


> It's okay Nick. but I think you need more trits in it.



Ya think!?? Okay maybe a few more wouldn't hurt!



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Here's a much more radioactive picture of that light.



when it got dark I was able to see just how all those Trits looked in total darkness. Amazing! 
Ive never had a light with so many Trits. Before this it was my Ex11 with 8 green Trits and I thought 
that was a lot of Trits in one light!

this one has an Astonishing 21 Tritium Vials throughout.


----------



## Nicrod

G20-Budo said:


> Being a bit of a noob here, I'm not that knowledgeable about all of the cool different kinds of flashlights around. But, those Mac's are SWEET!



:welcome:
Thank you for the nice compliment bud!


----------



## Tmack

Speak of trits! 






Just cured today.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

One thing I love about my V10R Ti's - no Norland required.


----------



## Tmack

Ugh I hate the stuff. Took my 3 tries to get it just right.

I may be doing it again when I get some slots milled into some knife scales. Yahhh lol. It'll be worth it.


----------



## Nicrod

Tmack said:


> Speak of trits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just cured today.



Nice! I still need 1 more Trit for my fairy! 


Sean- Stunning collection!! 

Can't imagine the amount of Norland you saved on!


----------



## Tmack

Lol I'd pay triple to not have to use it again. 

Ended up doing a green and yellow on my TixDa and ice blue and orange on the fairy. 

The sun cures it FAST. Took a walk with my son and it set, then when we went in it was gard as a rock.


----------



## jonwkng

Tmack said:


> Ugh I hate the stuff. Took my 3 tries to get it just right.



You'll get the hang of it after the first couple of trits.  Will be worth the trouble, Tony!

Meanwhile,
Here's a light without trits...


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Meanwhile,
> Here's a light without trits...


I've always liked the look of the Lux-RC lights (I have one, with another one pending). I've never seen one other than black though. Nice!


----------



## jonwkng

dlmorgan999 said:


> I've always liked the look of the Lux-RC lights (I have one, with another one pending). I've never seen one other than black though. Nice!


 
Hi Dave,
Mine has the standard TiCN finish that Serge uses. Very reflective. It is just the lighting. 

Here it is hanging out with other triples.


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Hi Dave,
> Mine has the standard TiCN finish that Serge uses. Very reflective. It is just the lighting.


Ah - thanks for the explanation. That photo came out really nice Jon!


----------



## jonwkng

I don't usually take photos of a light's innards, but here's a shot of the tail-cap and battery tube. Got to love the little touches like the rubberized tube lining. :thumbsup:
Definitely going to order up a second one with a 2x18650 body in the future. :devil:


----------



## parnass

I gave away my older model 2AAA penlights to "thin the herd." Shown below are the 2AAA penlights I currently use.

Inova XP, Mini Maglite 2AAA LED, Pelican 1920 (current version), Streamlight Protac 2AAA:


----------



## jonwkng

TnC Brass Nano-Lux 10280... The Sterling Silver run is going to be sweet. :devil:


----------



## Light11

Zombie Green and Hogo holster.


----------



## Nicrod

Wrecked said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Light11 said:


> Zombie Green and Hogo holster.



UGH!!! I'm so jealous of the zombie green Rotary! 

Im in a fierce debate on which color I want, between safety orange or this zombie green,

i was was leaning towards the orange, but after seeing this image I think I may go for green. 

Very nice Holster! Stingray?

i just got my first Thor's hammer holster too! Only black leather, but it keeps my HiCri rotary snug!


----------



## Light11

Thank you! yes Stingray.
Dan/Hogo is an amazing craftsman,we are very lucky he's a part of CPF.


----------



## Nicrod

Light11 said:


> Thank you! yes Stingray.
> Dan/Hogo is an amazing craftsman,we are very lucky he's a part of CPF.



+1 for Hogo,

were very lucky indeed!


----------



## Nicrod

Enjoy!


----------



## gunga

Wow Nick. Beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Ballin outta control Nick! Did you mod the hds with glow around the emitter?


----------



## Nicrod

gunga said:


> Wow Nick. Beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Thanks mike! 


A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Ballin outta control Nick! Did you mod the hds with glow around the emitter?



Its a Rotary I got from Gunga, he modded it with his green Glo sticker.
Great stuff!

I can't get enough of the Tritted out Tri EDC :twothumbs


----------



## Light11

Awesome Trio Nicrod!
The GITD on the HDS is very nice.Is it glowpowder,sticker or?


----------



## Nicrod

Light11 said:


> Awesome Trio Nicrod!
> The GITD on the HDS is very nice.Is it glowpowder,sticker or?


Thank you so much!
It's a Glo-sticker, 

I like it a lot!


----------



## ven

Stunning pics guys...............just stunning


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

My contribution for today. Some recent acquisitions. 






And today's edc, if anyone's interested. 





P.S "hope it's ok to post an edc pic here, not sure if there is an appropriate thread for that elsewhere. "


----------



## Nicrod

This seems fine here! 

But there is another thread "what's in your pockets"

thats where I put my EDC pocket dumps!

BTW- I like your pic! I love to see what other people are carrying


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Ah, thanks Nick! I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Nicrod

Did you get a shorty body? Looks like it!! 

What kind of bead is that? With the Trits


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

It's in transit my friend  

The bead is made by Jordan Metal Art. This particular bead is a slotted Rexolite cam bead , with 9 green trits. The beads are produced in various materials, trits have to be sourced separately. 

Wait till you see what else I have incoming... 😈 all I can say is, it's certainly radioactive.


----------



## Nicrod

Sounds cool! Can't wait to see what ya got? 

Oh the suspense! :nana:


----------



## Nicrod

A couple of Cerkoted SUREFIRES and then my Two complete Oveready customs














I really like these a lot!! These are among the ones, I tell myself, never to sell!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Nice ones buddy! That long clip is perfect on the C2.


----------



## kj2

Sunwayman M11R Ti Dream.


----------



## Nicrod

kj2 said:


> Sunwayman M11R Ti Dream.



Very nice!! Thanks KJ2


----------



## jonwkng

Catadioptric optics. Elektro Lumens Ultimate Searchlight.


----------



## Nicrod

These are All of my High-output P60 lights, Minus a MD2. 
1. 6P Durakote Aug Green, flamed Prometheus clip
2. 6P Cerakote OD green

3. 6P Oveready Ha3 

4. C2 Oveready BLK Cerakote

5. C2 Ha bored 18mm

6. Z2 body-Glossy, head-Matte, tail-matte Z59

They all have UCL, Xeno rings, and brass McClicky's, 

The Durakoted 6P was my very first SureFire/High end light, ever. Acquired it brand-new in box about 10 years ago before knowing anything about CPF or custom flashlights. 

I guess you could say, that is THE light that started it All for me and led me to CPF 

And here it stands looking proud and better than ever! 

enjoy the photos!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Cool lizard brother! Those are some great hosts! My favorite is your new C2,definitely


----------



## Nicrod

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Cool lizard brother! Those are some great hosts! My favorite is your new C2,definitely



Thanks man! Yea I think the black C2 is my favorite as well. 
It feels really nice in the hand. Too bad it's not an EDC light. 
And the Lizard is technically a Gecko :thumbsup:


----------



## radiopej

That stonewashed Sunwayman with trits was beautiful.

I really want to add some to a couple of my lights. Worried about killing the warranty ... and also destroying my light because I suck at these things.


----------



## AirmanV

@Nicrod Nice shots especially with the lizard! I'm liking the collection too. There's something about that gold crenelated bezel that looks really cool. If James Bond was a flashaholic I think he'd EDC that one.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

*Gecko* [emoji2]


----------



## ven

Nicrod,your on fire man:thumbsup: just exceptional lights and pictures,thanks for sharing


----------



## Nicrod

AirmanV said:


> @Nicrod Nice shots especially with the lizard! I'm liking the collection too. There's something about that gold crenelated bezel that looks really cool. If James Bond was a flashaholic I think he'd EDC that one.



Thank you kind sir! LoL you said it well! The gold was the first color I bought!


ven said:


> Nicrod,your on fire man:thumbsup: just exceptional lights and pictures,thanks for sharing



Hi Ven :wave:

thank you so much, I'm grateful for the comment!


----------



## kj2

Sunwayman M11R Ti Dream - Moonlight-mode.


----------



## ven

Love it kj2,stunning,so so tempted...............


----------



## kj2

Zebralight H602w came in the mail today. Color isn't as warm, as my ArmyTek Wizard Pro warm is. Here a side-by-side with the H600 MKII.


----------



## ven

Nice pair kj2,seems your on fire too with all these great lights.........................you got the lotto winning numbers for tonight please

:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Nice pair kj2,seems your on fire too with all these great lights.........................you got the lotto winning numbers for tonight please
> :thumbsup:


Wish I'd those  and I'm sure my flashlight-dealers would be (extremely)happy if I won the lotto :laughing:


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Wish I'd those  and I'm sure my flashlight-dealers would be (extremely)happy if I won the lotto :laughing:



Your flashlight dealers dont need a lotto win thanks to you :laughing:


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

I like glowy things


----------



## chrisbfu

Tmack said:


>



Absolutely a beauty.


----------



## ruke

chrisbfu said:


> Absolutely a beauty.



How much is something like this?
Or if u have to ask.. U cant afford it...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ruke

Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## jonwkng

SureFire 2211


----------



## RUSH FAN

Nice SWM.
The Panerai isn't too shabby either! Is that the 111 Base? Used to be a paneristi. Now I'm into titanium customs-



ruke said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## dlmorgan999

ruke said:


> How much is something like this?
> Or if u have to ask.. U cant afford it...


The sale thread has all the details.


----------



## Tmack

Sneak peak of the light I'll be releasing in the VERY near future. 
Brass and copper (this one is brass, lighting makes it looks more silver) 
3a xml2 custom machined by a new miracle man on the lathe I was lucky enough to find, and internals done by yours truly. 

These are going to be awesome lights. Pictured next to a d25c fir size comparison.


----------



## Glofindel

looks good


----------



## chrisbfu

Tmack said:


> Sneak peak of the light I'll be releasing in the VERY near future.
> Brass and copper (this one is brass, lighting makes it looks more silver)
> 3a xml2 custom machined by a new miracle man on the lathe I was lucky enough to find, and internals done by yours truly.
> 
> These are going to be awesome lights. Pictured next to a d25c fir size comparison.



Can't wait to see more of these!


----------



## RUSH FAN

Lights look good Mr. T.
I'd be very interested in the copper version. 




Tmack said:


> Sneak peak of the light I'll be releasing in the VERY near future.
> Brass and copper (this one is brass, lighting makes it looks more silver)
> 3a xml2 custom machined by a new miracle man on the lathe I was lucky enough to find, and internals done by yours truly.
> 
> These are going to be awesome lights. Pictured next to a d25c fir size comparison.


----------



## ven

Very nice Tony:twothumbs


----------



## Tmack

Thanks fellas! Had one underwater for hours, running till roasting, now am looking into some kind of impact testing. From the looks of them, they seem bulletproof. These are some great little edc lights. Mcclicky switches, and customer choice of led, and mode selection. 
I'm really excited to see if the flashlight critics will be as happy I am with them.


----------



## ven

Tmack said:


> Thanks fellas! Had one underwater for hours, running till roasting, now am looking into some kind of impact testing. From the looks of them, they seem bulletproof. These are some great little edc lights. Mcclicky switches, and customer choice of led, and mode selection.
> I'm really excited to see if the flashlight critics will be as happy I am with them.




I am critical ...........oh sorry flashlight critics :laughing:

I will not be critical if you send me one 

Of course joking,the light looks as solid as can get tbh,looks a really tough light. I would try the softer testing 1st though,as a 20ft concrete drop(just an example) may kill it and it could be good at 15ft(which is far more than enough) just a thought.

Carpet drops 1st :laughing: 

Most lights are dropped from up to 2m tops,head height,if it can survive that i am sure more than good enough. The 1.5m drops etc on fenix or nitecore have been proved inaccurate many times from lesser heights............

Good luck with it,great stuff Tony


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Looking good Tmack. I'm interested.


----------



## chrisbfu

Using this bad boy today. It's the only Ti flashlight I own.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Nice one Chris!


----------



## star_c_star

Tmack said:


> Thanks fellas! Had one underwater for hours, running till roasting, now am looking into some kind of impact testing. From the looks of them, they seem bulletproof. These are some great little edc lights. Mcclicky switches, and customer choice of led, and mode selection.
> I'm really excited to see if the flashlight critics will be as happy I am with them.



Hi Tmack,

Will you be starting your own custom flashlights thread, just as you have your custom laser builds?

Sinners super cypreus host, that holds 2 26650 batteries, would be an amazing flashlight or laser host.

Glad to see you posting again, so hopefully you feel better.


----------



## radiopej

Awesome, Tmack. I would be so nice as to review one for you if you'd like, because it's so hard finding people willing to do so.

Bahahaha.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Damn Tone! Those new lights are pretty impressive! Not messing around and going straight to the brass and copper too!
You certainly have my respect Sir as you'be been on the site for less than a year, starting with custom laser builds, accumulating a massive, envious collection of lights and blades, to now making custom flashlights. Almost 6000 posts later I can honestly say your rise on CPF is truly amazing.
I'm anxious to see where you Take this new endeavor and who knows, in a year or two you might reach legendary status and mentioned in the same breath as some of the greats that have blessed us with some of the best products ever made.
Hopefully, someday I'll get the opportunity to own one of your creations Sir and when someone says "wow! What kind of light is that?" I'll proundly be able to say it's a TMACK!

DWG


----------



## Tmack

Thank you all so much for the support. 

DWG - can't help but smile after that  
When choosing the quality of components, and level of machining, the lights that have reached that legendary status where my inspiration. 
My goal is to give you guys my take on a edc. Extremely durable, waterproof, compact, and purpose built. Something that will last in the roughest hands, and look good doing it. 
This community has been so supportive and accepting of a new guy like me, and I can't thank you all enough for letting me show a bit if what I can do. I can't help but totally immerse myself in something I love, and lights and blades were soon after lasers. I even bought my own forge and have been practicing making knives.( How about a Tmack Customs laser, light, and blade package, haha.  ) 


I hope these will be lights that many will see as very high quality, and made to keep up with our most demanding members. Totally waterproof flat oring on the ar lens, two piece body for less parts and durability, mcclicky switches, tailstand, notched bezel for headstanding. 

I'll keep improving the design from the feedback of customers so I can strive to be like the greats we know and love. And hopefully one day, my lights will be in the same league.  

A guy can dream right! Haha.


----------



## ven

Tony,from when you 1st joined and when we 1st spoke i knew and could tell straight away your a sound, honest good guy.So i wish you the best with everything:thumbsup:. I am 100% confident that you will succeed in your goal and surpass it.............



50% discount is fine:nana:


----------



## Tmack

Haha thanks my friend. 
I have a handful of guys here that I have talked to from the start and really respect, and enjoy talking to. You have always been in that group  

But! ! 

Let's get some pictures going on! 






Here's my tcr10vn with some trits and a Hanko clip. 
Large raindrop 21 sebenza 
Flytanium benchmade 51 balisong.


----------



## ven

:thumbsup:

Stunning Tony as always

@chris reg d25ti..........great light and tbh its probably all you would need,only issue is your here on CPF so that is not going to happen


----------



## chrisbfu

Tmack said:


> Thanks fellas! Had one underwater for hours, running till roasting, now am looking into some kind of impact testing. From the looks of them, they seem bulletproof. These are some great little edc lights. Mcclicky switches, and customer choice of led, and mode selection.
> I'm really excited to see if the flashlight critics will be as happy I am with them.



Can't wait!!!


----------



## Tmack

Thanks Chris  

I should have final pricing very soon, and I'll have the first few ready to be customized to the customer preferences and shipped out. 

I can't wait to see what the members think of them.


----------



## archimedes

Tmack said:


> Thanks Chris
> 
> I should have final pricing very soon, and I'll have the first few ready to be customized to the customer preferences and shipped out.
> 
> I can't wait to see what the members think of them.



Interested in more details regarding specs & customization options .... Any chance of a 1x 26650 version ?


----------



## Tmack

Customization is basically mode configuration. 
Low/high 
Low /med /high 
Low /med /high /strobe /sos 
Moonlight /low/med /high 

And I can go more in depth with percentages and spacing if needed. 

I can do a single 26650 version sure. It would currently be the 1st one, but if enough interest developed, that extra size would allow for lots of extra opportunities with thermal mass, aesthetic design etc.


----------



## archimedes

Tmack said:


> ....
> I can do a single 26650 version sure. It would currently be the 1st one, but if enough interest developed, that extra size would allow for lots of extra opportunities with thermal mass, aesthetic design etc.



I'm interested ... feel free to PM me, if you would like to discuss more details


----------



## KDM

Mac family photo.


----------



## tobrien

KDM said:


> Mac family photo.



that's amazing!


----------



## Nicrod

Very very nice KDM, 

Here's an updated family photo of the current Mac setup. I have a pelican 1050 with foam arriving today for just for them. 
1.Tri EDC Cu

2. XML2 EDC Ti

3. Tri EDC Ti-JHanko/SOYCD


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Great photos of amazing lights Nick!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Edc


----------



## KDM

Thanks tobrien, nice collection Nicrod got to love the Mac's.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Very nice collection Nick! 
I am glad that the XML2 went to a good home.



Nicrod said:


> Very very nice KDM,
> 
> Here's an updated family photo of the current Mac setup. I have a pelican 1050 with foam arriving today for just for them.
> 1.Tri EDC Cu
> 
> 2. XML2 EDC Ti
> 
> 3. Tri EDC Ti-JHanko/SOYCD


----------



## KDM

OR a triple with a twist.


----------



## Nicrod

Great photo jared! Love the light. It couldn't have gone to a better home. 

Rush fan- thanks Paul. Really happy with the XML2 EDC. I like having some throw coming from a Mac. 

KDM- love those optics. You have a really nice pair. 
Are your macs all titanium? Or two Ti and two AL? 
I see two different color shades between the 4 lights. 
Thanks


----------



## KDM

Nicrod, yes the lights on the left are AL and the ones on the right are Ti.


----------



## Nicrod

Thought so! 

Gotta love that Titanium. I love how it shines and it
has that dark gray Hugh to it. I'm madly in love with the 
stuff right now


----------



## KDM

Nicrod said:


> Thought so!
> 
> Gotta love that Titanium. I love how it shines and it
> has that dark gray Hugh to it. I'm madly in love with the
> stuff right now



Agreed, the grade and finish of the Mac's develop a nice patina.


----------



## jonwkng

This photo is for you, *ven*. 
Hope you'll receive yours soon, my friend.
Thank you, Vinh!!! :bow:

_Crimson Phoenix_
Triple Quad XP-L X40Vn by Vinh

One of the very few of its kind. :devil:
No... Vinh is not going to make any more of these...


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> This photo is for you, *ven*.
> Hope you'll receive yours soon, my friend.
> Thank you, Vinh!!! :bow:
> 
> _Crimson Phoenix_
> Triple Quad XP-L X40Vn by Vinh
> 
> One of the very few of its kind. :devil:
> No... Vinh is not going to make any more of these...



I had to quote it all to see the pic more than once,WOW Jon its amazing and thank you so much for posting it..................absolutely amazing thank you and really appreciated.:thumbsup:

I bow in unworthiness:bow::bow: 

Fantastic as always pic,WOW 

Thank you Jon, i may post a pic or 30 when that time comes 

:laughing:
Kid in a toy shop springs to mind but a HUGE toy shop !!!!!!!!

Again thanks for sharing and ENJOY ,great modder,great light and to a great guy=win win win


----------



## Nicrod

My new pelican 1050 arrived. 

Keeping my Mac's all snug


----------



## easilyled

A little shiny copper:-


----------



## Bullzeyebill

easilyled said:


> A little shiny copper:-



Really awesome.

Bill


----------



## KDM

Malkoff MD2 Triple nichia 219.


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> A little shiny copper:-



The showroom shine on your copper lights is just astoundingly beautiful, Daniel! :bow:
All the recesses in the fins, the knurling, the gunner's grip, the dragon scales...
Good grief! I need to seek urgent medical attention. My jaw seems to have become closely acquainted to the floor.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> A little shiny copper:-


Magnificent! Marvelous! Outstanding! That is a great collection of copper lights, and an excellent photo. Well done! 

Now I think it's time for me to do some copper polishing.


----------



## easilyled

Thank you for the very nice comments, Bill, Jon and Dave. :thumbsup:

Copper is not the most practical metal to choose for a flashlight but it has a little magic about it.


----------



## Monocrom

easilyled said:


> A little shiny copper:-



Nice! I need shades to view those.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I wanted to share a few pictures of my little pocket thrower. I recently purchased a TorchLAB P60 with one purpose being to use it with a KT4 head with a MN21 bulb. With the newer IMR 18350 batteries available this thing rocks. A true pocket rocket.


----------



## KDM

HA! Coat pocket.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

KDM said:


> HA! Coat pocket.



Well, yes. Coat pocket, but still a legitimate pocket. And a whopping 7-8 minutes of runtime.


----------



## easilyled

Sean, I'm totally out of the loop with incandescents. How does your "pocket rocket" throw and what is the lumen output? Its very tastefully combined, of course, but I'd expect nothing less from you.


----------



## ven

Stunning easilyled,absolutely amazing lights and picture :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs WOW ..................


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Stunning easilyled,absolutely amazing lights and picture :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs WOW ..................



Thank you very much. :thumbsup:


----------



## DAN92

KDM said:


> Malkoff MD2 Triple nichia 219.
> 
> http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx238/monsterc4/IMG_20141018_135019_2322.jpg


Very nice, It's a drop-in EDC+?


----------



## KDM

DAN92 said:


> Very nice, It's a drop-in EDC+?



Thanks, yes it is. I removed the retaining ring that holds the lens and the drop in's lens as well. Using the factory Malkoff lens and hi/low ring works really well and gives it a lower low mode.


----------



## DAN92

okay, thank you for the info' KDM.


----------



## Keeper4560

I'm extremely new to this light hobby  I have 3 lights a Coleman, EagleTac P20C2 and a D25C!


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.




----------



## Taz80

A.D.D.i.c.t. Thats a really neat picture of a really cool looking light.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Thank you!!


----------



## ven

Taz80 said:


> A.D.D.i.c.t. Thats a really neat picture of a really cool looking light.



+10

Cracking pic
I very ,very nearly ordered the set off a bay shop in USA as a good price(with pen),i am more full of regrets now :laughing: my only hesitation was on the cells..........as i would have EDC it. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Keeper4560 said:


> I'm extremely new to this light hobby  I have 3 lights a Coleman, EagleTac P20C2 and a D25C!



Well its a mighty fine start if i may say so myself


----------



## Keeper4560

ven said:


> Well its a mighty fine start if i may say so myself



Well thank you!


----------



## jonwkng

Alpha Blue Label - Blasted & Polished. With 23 custom milled tritium slots, courtesy of Jason Hui. :bow:


----------



## AndyF

jonwkng said:


> Alpha Blue Label - Blasted & Polished. With 23 custom milled tritium slots, courtesy of Jason Hui. :bow:



Wow, that is very nice.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Daannnggg! Awesome Alpha!


----------



## ven

WOW Jon,you could have your own special custom flashlight thread :thumbsup:

Awesome Jon,exquisite taste as always


----------



## easilyled

Very nice light Jon. You'll have to take a group picture of your awesome collection one of these days. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Very nice light Jon. You'll have to take a group picture of your awesome collection one of these days. :thumbsup:



Post 2499
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?311104-Photos-of-your-lights/page84

:thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Post 2499
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?311104-Photos-of-your-lights/page84
> 
> :thumbsup:



Thanks ven, I recall that now and it was mind-bogglingly amazing. However two-months have elapsed since then, so its probably twice the size by now!


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Thanks ven, I recall that now and it was mind-bogglingly amazing. However two-months have elapsed since then, so its probably twice the size by now!



Now that is 1 excellent point :laughing: ......................it must have at least 10 lights by then,i would ask Jon for an up date and i know he is a very busy gent,it must take hours to do!!! Still,maybe when he has some spare time

:laughing:


----------



## yoyoman

Very sweet and it makes my Ready Made look naked.


----------



## Labrador72

*FENIX OLD SCHOOL AND SIDE-SWITCH FREE! *:thumbsup:



Fenix Old School by Labrador77


----------



## tobrien

those old(er) Fenix lights look great!


----------



## Monocrom

I miss those older Fenix models.


----------



## ven

Key lights,e05ss and spy,i dont rotate my lights now,i rotate my keys :laughing:


----------



## easilyled

Very nice ven. I'll have to try to acquire some DQGs sometime. They're such a handy size for keys. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Very nice ven. I'll have to try to acquire some DQGs sometime. They're such a handy size for keys. :thumbsup:




Thank you for kind words,yes imho they are perfect,you really dont know they are there,so small/light and plenty of flood output for door locks to searching around(just general car key use)

I have just swapped the e05ss now for the fairy for spares to rotate,as taking the pic i noticed the difference. It just makes your keys so more pocket friendly!!! Its like you have added nothing to them................yet you have "200lm" of mule flood(i quote the 200lm as specs vary,all i can say is its ample output for its use )
Have to excuse quality as on iphoney 5




Even minions agree




:laughing:

Couple more pics for you whilst i am at it




trits,2 in the brass fairy and 1 in the spy




Of course day but a beam pattern pic to show mule type head




Cheers ven:thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Thank you for kind words,yes imho they are perfect,you really dont know they are there,so small/light and plenty of flood output for door locks to searching around(just general car key use)
> 
> I have just swapped the e05ss now for the fairy for spares to rotate,as taking the pic i noticed the difference. It just makes your keys so more pocket friendly!!! Its like you have added nothing to them................yet you have "200lm" of mule flood(i quote the 200lm as specs vary,all i can say is its ample output for its use )
> 
> Have to excuse quality as on *iphoney 5*



Ha, that iphoney 5 statement made me laugh. It could be worse and be the iphoney 6, by all accounts. 

Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## ven

Welcome,any time  In truth its not too bad a camera,better on the 5s.....................just not best and dont have hands on my good camera

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nicrod




----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Gorgeous Nick! And AlTin looks even better in person! Great score!


----------



## RUSH FAN

Ven and Nicrod-

Sharp lights guys!


----------



## Nicrod

Thank you so much Jared and Paul.

This one is def a keeper. I'm really liking the AlTiN coating. 
My friend loaned me his coated Haiku, and it was so beautiful. 

I had to get this!


----------



## KDM

Arrived yesterday.


----------



## KDM

Nicrod love the look of the AlTiN coating, very nice!


----------



## Nicrod

Thank you brother. 

Congrats on that beautiful Spy!


----------



## Nicrod

I received in the mail today from a very good friend. 

DQG SS AAA XPG r4 
2 mode warm/neutral tint 
Glo-ring behind optic, Magnet in the butt


----------



## RUSH FAN

Very nice Nick.
Keep us posted on how you like the performance. 



Nicrod said:


> I received in the mail today from a very good friend.
> 
> DQG Ti AAA XPG r4
> 2 mode warm/neutral tint
> Glo-ring behind optic, Magnet in the butt


----------



## LedTed

Nice!


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

Sharp picture and nice-looking light ven. Looks like a powerhouse.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Sharp picture and nice-looking light ven. Looks like a powerhouse.



Thanks,i used F ............OK OK my iphoney is not that good and had no zoom at hand to reach Seattle :laughing:
Vinh takes a great pic

:laughing:

a little more teaser(it is his hand as being made)


----------



## easilyled

12 XPLs? 12000 lumens?


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> 12 XPLs? 12000 lumens?




:laughing: not sure exactly,but a different driver,large copper base and polished ring. I would have thought around 6000lm (yet to be confirmed).........its not for a balls out lumen WOW(mind you 6000lm is anyway :laughing: ),more an infinite flood ,more user friendly for heat rather than 30 seconds of wow. Instead an hour of high out put user potential..........for example. So an ideal light for woodland trails to camping etc,to even around the home...........

A very special flood based light..........can also choose to come on high or low too ,for example with driver,i prefer the low........

But theoretically 12,000lm if there was a driver maybe possible...........being honest easilyled,longer performance,user friendly is my priority reg this custom.

Love the thought though:thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## ruke

I see a need to create a manicure fund for vinh...



ven said:


> :laughing: not sure exactly,but a different driver,large copper base and polished ring. I would have thought around 6000lm (yet to be confirmed).........its not for a balls out lumen WOW(mind you 6000lm is anyway :laughing: ),more an infinite flood ,more user friendly for heat rather than 30 seconds of wow. Instead an hour of high out put user potential..........for example. So an ideal light for woodland trails to camping etc,to even around the home...........
> 
> A very special flood based light..........can also choose to come on high or low too ,for example with driver,i prefer the low........
> 
> But theoretically 12,000lm if there was a driver maybe possible...........being honest easilyled,longer performance,user friendly is my priority reg this custom.
> 
> Love the thought though:thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## ven

ruke said:


> I see a need to create a manicure fund for vinh...




He looks like he has had one,you want to see my nails!!!!!!!!!! or whats left of them :laughing:


----------



## ruke

Thatz what you get for working in that "entertainment" industry....



ven said:


> He looks like he has had one,you want to see my nails!!!!!!!!!! or whats left of them :laughing:


----------



## ruke

vinh should be white as a ghost...living in that pacific north west...vampire country...



ruke said:


> Thatz what you get for working in that "entertainment" industry....


----------



## JodBronson

OMG, that is a lot !!

LOL


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> a little more teaser(it is his hand as being made)



Congratulations, my friend. Your Triple Quad X40Vn looks almost complete. Optics in. Look at that massive chunk of heatsinking visible. Bet the anticipation must be killing you now. 

One thing the photos don't accurately convey the heft of the light. If I'm not mistaken, it was about 2kg with its box. :huh: Vinh will be spending a substantial sum shipping it across the pond.



easilyled said:


> 12 XPLs? 12000 lumens?



Well, actually not, Daniel. The XP-Ls in the light are not pushed hard at all. Coupled with the massive heatsink, it has amazing endurance. Limiting factors for long walks in the woods would be battery capacity and arm strength.


----------



## ven

As always, wonderfully written and described Jon,:thumbsup:

Once in my hand(no fancy nails here ruke) i shall post pics in abundance:thumbsup:


----------



## KDM

Nice light Ven! Love the UI of the X40 and the magnetic charging port is also a nice feature. Vinh fixed mine up with some 4500k XML2's (reflectors), it will light a field up and throws pretty good too. Yours will definitely bring day to night.


----------



## jonwkng

*a*


----------



## easilyled

Very tastefully executed, Jon, with the which and ice-blue tritiums in the head matching the blue body. How is that blue color on the body achieved? Is it cerakoted?


----------



## AndyF

Very nice!. Is that Ridgeway Blue cerakote?.


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Very tastefully executed, Jon, with the which and ice-blue tritiums in the head matching the blue body. How is that blue color on the body achieved? Is it cerakoted?



Hi Daniel!
Just finished doing the trits installing on my latest Alpha... Well, at least the head. Tail trits are still Work-in-Progress. 
So, here it is lego-ed with the body and tail from my Cerakoted Alpha.
(OK, so maybe lego is not the correct term, since they're both Alphas anyway.)

When Jason talks about the Class III UTS thread fit of his Blue-Labels being insane, it is really that flawless. I regularly mix and match the head, body and tails of my Alphas and the thread fit is superb. :thumbsup:

The matte blue of the Cerakote contrasts nicely with the polished head.


----------



## jonwkng

AndyF said:


> Very nice!. Is that Ridgeway Blue cerakote?.



Hey Andy,
It is NRA Blue.  

Here's a photo I shared previously on the Prometheus Lights subforum...


----------



## ven

Stunning Jon,as always exquisite taste:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2

That is one beautiful light


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t.

Perfection Jon


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Stunning Jon,as always exquisite taste:thumbsup:





kj2 said:


> That is one beautiful light





A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Perfection Jon



Thanks, guys!
There's a reason why batches of his Blue-Label lights are sold out in minutes. :huh:
And yes, last time I checked, Cerakoting is still available as an option for Blue-Labels at a reasonable price.
Jason gets it done at a certified coater, so if you can name the colour code, you can get it coated in whatever colour you fancy.
Prison Pink or Zombie Green, anyone? 
Personally, I'm planning to get another in Safety Orange sometime in the future...


----------



## kj2

jonwkng said:


> Personally, I'm planning to get another in Safety Orange sometime in the future...


Would like to see that


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Would like to see that



+1

I think this calls for a Jonathan and his amazing technicolored dreamlights pic


----------



## KDM

My RM, Jason builds one tough light! This thing has been through a lot and has many hours on it, on its second McClicky switch. Just an all around great light, work prop/pry bar, and has hammered ice on several occasions. Still looks great with the battle scars.


----------



## Nicrod

Very nice!i like it a lot ! I would like to own one with the shorty body,


----------



## tobrien

KDM said:


> My RM, Jason builds one tough light! This thing has been through a lot and has many hours on it, on its second McClicky switch. Just an all around great light, work prop/pry bar, and has hammered ice on several occasions. Still looks great with the battle scars.



that's beautiful!


----------



## jonwkng

NiteCore Tube.


----------



## K31Scout

Custom Lights Solarforce with red emitter and ZLH600FwII next to my ecig Reo mod.


----------



## KDM

Nice lights! I thought your username looked familiar I also reside in Reoville. Welcome!


----------



## eastenn

Picked up a couple Fenix lights over the past two months..





BT20 on the bars and PD32ue mounted on my helmet


----------



## K31Scout

KDM said:


> Nice lights! I thought your username looked familiar I also reside in Reoville. Welcome!



Small world! Two addictions are a juggling act aren't they?


----------



## kj2

eastenn said:


> BT20 on the bars and PD32ue mounted on my helmet


Looking good


----------



## Beamhead

A quick shot of a recent purchase.


----------



## ven

Last couple of pics before being sent to me 







I will add some more when it arrives in 8+ days :thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Last couple of pics before being sent to me
> I will add some more when it arrives in 8+ days :thumbsup:



Glad to know that it is en route to you, *ven*! I think Christmas is here a month early, yes? 
I never got down to asking Vinh, but I suppose there are only 2 Triple Quad X40Vns in the wild right? :devil:


----------



## ven

Hi Jonathan,thank you:thumbsup:yes only 2 world wide and ours are slightly different !!!! So to split hairs you could still say we have a one off Sure driver is different,not sure on all the details yet but yes only 2 triple quad X40vns in the world .As I and yourself know ,its not a pleasurable experience as so time consuming for vinh ,and ..........well unforgiving too. I know he told me it was not easy trying to push 12 X xpl's !!!

I dont think there will be any more................! Hence why even so much more special:thumbsup:

I cant wait to feel the weight!!!
:laughing:


----------



## KDM

I feel sorry for your mailman! Killer light! Congratulations Ven.


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> I cant wait to feel the weight!!!
> :laughing:



Using the lanyard is a must for this light.
Yours should have a similar heft, so here's a rough estimate of what to expect. 
Mine without batteries weighs in at... 1090g or about 2.40lb.


----------



## ven

:naughty: awesome Jon, WOW ,will get a pic too of weight:thumbsup:


----------



## Vernon




----------



## ven

Stunning Vernon, love the trio  one day i will hopefully own such a light:thumbsup: as that is my ultimate edc dream light


----------



## Vernon

ven said:


> Stunning Vernon, love the trio  one day i will hopefully own such a light:thumbsup: as that is my ultimate edc dream light



After six years of collecting, these have become my favorites!


----------



## kj2




----------



## stanleywen

eastenn said:


> Picked up a couple Fenix lights over the past two months..



This is the most beautiful photo of Fenix flashlights I've ever seen. :twothumbs
They may sell more lights if they put this photo on their catalog.


----------



## Eero

*maratac & fenix*

These are my two go to lights that I own but after looking around the forums here I have a feeling that soon my bank account is going to be a lot smaller soon. Yikes


----------



## GordoJones88

*Re: maratac & fenix*


----------



## eastenn

stanleywen said:


> This is the most beautiful photo of Fenix flashlights I've ever seen. :twothumbs
> They may sell more lights if they put this photo on their catalog.



Ha, thanks! I posted it on Instagram and Fenix said "nice photo"


----------



## ven

Stunning pic eastenn,flash-art!

Gordo that is one amazing collection/line up,again stunning


----------



## GordoJones88

You can embed your pic with the image tag.



ForrestChump said:


>


----------



## Glofindel

Users are kept together in the box.


----------



## GordoJones88

Glofindel said:


> Users are kept together in the box.



I spy a few chinese lights I am familiar with that most would not be.
I can name all the AAAs with knurling.

Tain Ottavino
DQG Tiny AAA IV
DQG Tiny AAA VII
EOSLamp SP11-S2

Fenix E99Ti
Maratac AAA copper
Thrunite Ti3


----------



## Glofindel

GordoJones88 said:


> I spy a few chinese lights I am familiar with that most would not be.
> I can name all the AAAs with knurling.
> 
> Tain Ottavino
> DQG Tiny AAA IV
> DQG Tiny AAA VII
> EOSLamp SP11-S2
> 
> Fenix E99Ti
> Maratac AAA copper
> Thrunite Ti3


yes sir. You are right[emoji1]


----------



## Vernon

Merry Christmas, CPF...


----------



## Nicrod

Very nice Ti PD- s Vernon! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Nicrod

Here's my Ti PD-s contribution. 
Sorry there is no Christmas tree in my photo. 

I give you Dolphins instead


----------



## ven




----------



## kj2

ven said:


>



Uhmm.. Ven.. We want to see more


----------



## ruke

Ven, so it arrived!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## jonwkng

Congratulations, *ven*!

I'm sure it was well worth the wait, my friend.


----------



## ven

Yes,cheers guys,will post some pics here too as separate thread to v54 lounge











7




random vn line up








tm15/triple quad size comparison

















Very much so Jonathan,awesome light and exceeded all expectations by a long way the Fiat Lux certainly took me back:thumbsup:

Cheers ven


----------



## kj2




----------



## jonwkng

My current vacation EDC...

Fenix SD10. Inconspicuous. All weather flashlight. Neutral tint.
Xtar SP1+UL1 Combo. Compact travel charger. USB Power-bank. Back-up indoors light.


----------



## kj2




----------



## jonwkng

RC40VnT. 
The classic RC40, turned up to 11, by Vinh.
4x de-domed XM-L2 U3s (Very much overdriven, of course), sitting in their custom tuned reflector.


----------



## kj2

That's an awesome mod by Vinh  Wish I could afford one.


----------



## Beamhead




----------



## anthdci

I use my light on my bike

2 ultrafire 501b on the front
2 fibreflare and a Cateye TL-LD610 LED on the back












Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kj2

Beamhead said:


>



Nice


----------



## kj2

That Fibreflare looks real good.


----------



## anthdci

Thanks! My OCD hates how one side is the "stubby" version but it fits in nicely with the gear side.


----------



## tobrien

I didn't know about those Fibre Flare products, nice! thank you for posting that


----------



## anthdci

Your welcome. They've been good for the money, about £22 each. I used the standard fitting last year but one side snapped so I used simple able ties. They use 1 AAA battery in each end.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Big Al W

http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-3...AAAAAAACy5U/02tesUFeugo/s2048-no/IMG_3485.JPG

http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/--...AAAAAAACy5Y/rwLvvVng28A/s2048-no/IMG_3486.JPG


TM06, TM36, P25 (Black), EA1, E99TI (Ltd Edition)


----------



## C.M.S




----------



## jonwkng

Pocket-sized Tain goodness... Beautiful knurling. :thumbsup:






Ottavino Ti 10280 & Ottavino Ti AAA V2


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Tube and i3S.


----------



## NH Lumens

Quark QTA with 780-lumen QT2L-X Burst Mode head, AW 14500 IMR cell, deep carry clip and DIY finger lanyard with break-away coupling.






Same light as above with my SF Peacekeeper with DarkSucks.com titanium clip. I have others but these are my two primary go-to lights.


----------



## veatorious




----------



## ven

Stunning pics guys

TM06vn u3




Tubes


----------



## Beamhead




----------



## jonwkng

Farewell to 2014...
Bye bye to Blue Label runs. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Mr. Nobody

jonwkng said:


> Farewell to 2014...
> Bye bye to Blue Label runs.
> 
> Happy New Year!



I like that. Did you build that your self ?


----------



## bubble

Mr. Nobody said:


> I like that. Did you build that your self ?



check this :

http://www.darksucks.com/store_alphaBespoke.html


----------



## jonwkng

Mr. Nobody said:


> I like that. Did you build that your self ?



Hi Mr. Nobody,

The person responsible for the beautiful light is Jason Hui of Prometheus Lights. What you're seeing in the photo is a Blue-Label Alpha - actually Lego-ed from two of my lights. Head and Tail are Polished (From my Blasted & Polished light) - custom milled with x23 tritium slots by Jason. Body is from my Cerakoted Blue-Label Alpha (Cerakote arranged by Jason).

Both were options available to the Blue-Label lights, but unfortunately... The Blue-Labels are suspended for now.

So, what you see is not really a Bespoke. Just a very fancy Blue-Label


----------



## Mr. Nobody

jonwkng said:


> Hi Mr. Nobody,
> 
> The person responsible for the beautiful light is Jason Hui of Prometheus Lights. What you're seeing in the photo is a Blue-Label Alpha - actually Lego-ed from two of my lights. Head and Tail are Polished (From my Blasted & Polished light) - custom milled with x23 tritium slots by Jason. Body is from my Cerakoted Blue-Label Alpha (Cerakote arranged by Jason).
> 
> Both were options available to the Blue-Label lights, but unfortunately... The Blue-Labels are suspended for now.
> 
> So, what you see is not really a Bespoke. Just a very fancy Blue-Label



Thank you for that bit. Just checked out his lights. Fantastic craftsmanship! :thumbup:


----------



## jonwkng

Got Mokume? :devil:

Two different takes. Equally stunning in their own way.
Above: Tain TixMokume Thud 16340
Below: Jeff Hanko Mokume Gane EX11.2 GG

Oops... Pardon the shoddy photo. Family dog bumped into the tripod during the shot.  Got no time now for a redo.


----------



## ven

Amazing lights,beautiful works of art.:rock::rock:


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

I love my Alpha's...very well made light, everything from Jason is :thumbsup:


----------



## Nicrod

I especially like the shorty Ivan!

very nice Trio buddy


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

Thanks...I turned it around, as it had my initials engraved on the front of it...I got it done, so I could never sell that one


----------



## Nicrod

Thats one good way, to ensure that light stays!


----------



## ven

Stunning CrazyIvan, just WOW x3 .........


----------



## eastenn

SC62w showed up today!


----------



## eastenn

Boredom prevails..more sc62w pics!


----------



## jonwkng




----------



## ven

Cracking pics guys

Jon,how are you finding the nitecore mt06?,its a possible consideration for a work edc due to the pen size and substantial out put for size.

Whilst i am at it :laughing: how is the 47s UI,novelty or function?

Cheers


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Jon,how are you finding the nitecore mt06?,its a possible consideration for a work edc due to the pen size and substantial out put for size.



Actually, the photo was taken after unboxing the light, so I haven't had the chance to use it at work yet. It is a nice looking light. Usual NiteCore quality. The XQ-E provides respectable output in a compact package. Tint is on the cool side. Should be good enough for general examination use in the clinic. (Though that marketing photo NiteCore used is a little unsettling. :duh2



> Whilst i am at it :laughing: how is the 47s UI,novelty or function?



Novelty. Definitely. Function. It works.

There's enough debate as it is on the discussion thread for this light. I applaud 47s for doing something different. I'm using x2 15266s and it works as advertised. Whilst I do not know what potent brew the design and production team imbibed when creating this light, they did bring in a 2x CR2 light into the market. Oh well, they did make the XM18.

For better or worse, I'll leave this to the product thread and not go too off-topic for this thread.


----------



## jnynap

Just seen this and had to have it, was free. Well OK, free with a £100 ratchet


----------



## jonwkng

_Unshade_


----------



## KDM

Jonwkng, details on this light? Nice looking mule.


----------



## ven

Thank you Jon as always for your excellent informative replies loving the shiny,wow :thumbsup:

jnynap-I like that!!! not seen one of those,AAA i presume? certainly should handle(pun intended) a drop or too if looks are to go by


----------



## jnynap

Yep, 2×AAA. Spec sheet says it's chrome plated copper, hefty enough wee yoke anyway.


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Thank you Jon as always for your excellent informative replies loving the shiny,wow :thumbsup:



Thanks, *ven*! It runs off a 17500 (Thank goodness for AW). Ha ha, I think I have almost every size of rechargeable battery in my collection now (Got to get one of those DQG lights someday).

Oh, I have a terminal case of Titanium poisoning...  This is one of three Unshades in existence (so far). I have the utmost admiration for *340wedge* for crafting this. To us ordinary folk, turning a round of 6AL4V titanium into a flashlight is just... :bow:

Oh yes, this light has dangerous curves. One is unable to resist running fingers down the beautifully machined body. Yes, this is one light that feels and looks quite unlike any other.



KDM said:


> Jonwkng, details on this light? Nice looking mule.



Yes, it is a great high CRI mule. I suppose a lot of guys were put off by the choice of battery, but it doesn't bother me.

More information at its sales thread here:-

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?386890-SOLD-Unshade


----------



## KDM

I totally missed seeing this light, beautiful and the levels sound great as well. Love the mules!


----------



## RUSH FAN

Edit post


----------



## jonwkng

jnynap said:


> Just seen this and had to have it, was free. Well OK, free with a £100 ratchet



Hi *jnynap* :welcome:

Ah, you have one of the characteristic traits of a flashaholic - the ‘had to have it‘ syndrome. 

That's a nice looking rachet and light combo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chay

Here's mine, just started not too long ago!

From left to right: Mini Maglite AA, Fenix E12, PD35, LD22. (Not Shown, Fenix E15, my EDC)


----------



## jnynap

Thanks. Yep, hopefully the lights aren't as bad as the spanners though "it was on sale/I can claim the tax/ooo shiny..." . These are the only others ATM


----------



## ven

^^^^^^^^^^^^ i like shiny,brings back memories of my HGV days and the "snap on van man" :laughing: .............i worked for tools back then!!

Back on topic 




I need a smaller clasp :laughing:


----------



## jonwkng

Nice, *ven*!

How's the Hobi?


----------



## ven

Its a nice little light Jon,however my light is not without issue regarding a tool mark (look through the D)and slight misalignment with head/body although no movement on threads.Tint is not fully tested yet,but noticed a slight rose/pink which is no issue for me wall hunting . Will report back later in the DGQ SPY thread:thumbsup:
I decided on the SS version and ext of which i maid a mistake thinking it was for the 10440 cell,its for the 10180  no issue,will sort out at later date

:thumbsup:


----------



## fl0t

This is my favorite part of the collection, and it is getting bigger:


----------



## Nicrod

I like your taste in lights Fl0t, 

I also used to collect early model NovaTacs. 
I have a real Gem, serial # 10085


----------



## RUSH FAN

My small but humble collection. 
Sold and traded quite a few last 2014.


----------



## Nicrod

Very nice Paul! 

Is that the copper light from Tmack?
looks so sweet buddy. 

And of course the Mac speaks for itself. 

Thanks a million for letting me take the Bare AL Mac 
back home to me. I love that light so much.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thanks for the compliment friend-
Yes, I just got the Tmack Cu!
Glad that the Al Tri-EDC is back home


----------



## LightWalker

The Shiningbeam Blaze X and Fenix TK10

The Blaze X has:
Regulated circuit board for constant current output
* Built in voltage protection cuts off at 3V
* Square threads for smooth battery installation
* Reverse-polarity protection
* HA III anodizing

700 Lumens "OEM"
Output: low 15 lm (80 hrs), medium 300 lm (3 hrs), high 700 lm (1.6 hrs), strobe (900mA/9HZ)
Not bad for a light that cost less than $30.


----------



## maxaman1981




----------



## maxaman1981

They are most of my lights in my picture. Couldn't seem to add any text to the image after the upload.


----------



## jonwkng

Vinh CQVn (Quad XP-G2 5000K) in a Cerakoted, bored C2


----------



## altermann

Surefire Aviator ...





"sun clock" with Surefire e1e on center


----------



## jonwkng

Work-In-Progress. :devil:


----------



## archimedes

jonwkng said:


> Work-In-Progress. [emoji317] ....



Is that an Alpha MC-E to MT-G2 conversion ... ?


----------



## KDM

Anyone remember the old snake light?


----------



## ryukin2000

up until now i thought i only had a few lights....then i gathered them up. i think its enough now.


----------



## flashlight chronic

ryukin2000 said:


> up until now i thought i only had a few lights....then i gathered them up. i think its enough now.


You said it.......enough for NOW!:devil:


----------



## rpm00

ryukin2000 said:


> up until now i thought i only had a few lights....then i gathered them up. i think its enough now.



Very nice

How's the rayovac headlamp?



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ryukin2000

rpm00 said:


> Very nice
> 
> How's the rayovac headlamp?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Thanks! It's not bad for what it is . I relegated it for my car as its my least used. Not fond of the 3aaa format and front lens is quite scratched up already as its plastic. But it's miles ahead of other cheap 3aaa ones. I once chipped in with a friend to buy 3 pack headlamp for $10 from costco. Even at $3 still a waste of my money. That was before I bought the others.


----------



## ryukin2000

flashlight chronic said:


> You said it.......enough for NOW!:devil:


yeah who are we kidding. I have the SC62W still on the way....but that is the last one for sure!


----------



## night.hoodie

Re: Rayovac
I just noticed this at WalMart, then found the thread. How could anyone _not_ want that?


----------



## Nicrod

jonwkng said:


> Vinh CQVn (Quad XP-G2 5000K) in a Cerakoted, bored C2



Very nice!! I want one!


----------



## jonwkng

archimedes said:


> Is that an Alpha MC-E to MT-G2 conversion ... ?



I wish it was as simple as a 'conversion'. 
Stock Ledil Boom MC-S was modded to fit the MT-G2.
Driver needs to be replaced. I'm using a Zener modded QLITE running at ~3A. I'm not fussy. A simple L-M-H UI is good enough for me.
Will probably swap out the driver spring to a shorter one. Tight fit lengthwise for 2x 18350 IMRs.
I'll probably have to fashion some extra heat sinking to fit into the stand-off between the driver and the head. :sweat:



Nicrod said:


> Very nice!! I want one!



The CQVn drop-ins are still available from Vinh.
Get a Surefire C2.
Send it to Oveready to bore it out (Bore batch P still on).
Find a certified Cerakote service - get it coated in Safety Orange H-243Q.
Fit the drop-in into the host.
Done.


----------



## KDM

That orange cerakote does look great jonwkng, very nice!


----------



## jonwkng

More C2s. :devil:
Safety Orange Cerakoted C2 flanked by Ice & Fire Anodized C2s.
Ice C2 running a triple Cool XP-E2 drop-in. Blue trits in bezel.
Fire C2 still bare. Planning to put a triple Nichia and some red trits somewhere in the future.


----------



## archimedes

jonwkng said:


> I wish it was as simple as a 'conversion'.
> Stock Ledil Boom MC-S was modded to fit the MT-G2.
> Driver needs to be replaced. I'm using a Zener modded QLITE running at ~3A. I'm not fussy. A simple L-M-H UI is good enough for me.
> Will probably swap out the driver spring to a shorter one. Tight fit lengthwise for 2x 18350 IMRs.
> I'll probably have to fashion some extra heat sinking to fit into the stand-off between the driver and the head. :sweat:
> ....



Cool ... would like to see beamshots & a review when you complete the project


----------



## Nicrod

jonwkng said:


> More C2s. :devil:
> Safety Orange Cerakoted C2 flanked by Ice & Fire Anodized C2s.
> Ice C2 running a triple Cool XP-E2 drop-in. Blue trits in bezel.
> Fire C2 still bare. Planning to put a triple Nichia and some red trits somewhere in the future.



:bow::bow: :bow:

Stunning!!

I've got the bored C2's, getting the Drop-in won't be a problem. 
.....finding someone reliable to do the Cerakote, may be a challenge.


----------



## AndyF

Nicrod said:


> :bow::bow: :bow:
> 
> Stunning!!
> 
> I've got the bored C2's, getting the Drop-in won't be a problem.
> .....finding someone reliable to do the Cerakote, may be a challenge.



I've had good results with Jeff Forbush.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Nicrod

I tried contacting forbush several months ago, about doing 
one of my Mac lights. And I never received a response. 

Ive heard great things about him. Maybe I'll give it another shot 
at contacting him. 
Thanks andy


----------



## gunga

This is not a Mac. Can anyone guess what it is?














Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Nicrod

I wont give it away!


----------



## Beamhead

Gnomes gone wild.


----------



## KDM

Great picture Beamhead!! Love it!


----------



## bdogps

Great pictures everybody! Dat grits!


----------



## easilyled

gunga said:


> This is not a Mac. Can anyone guess what it is?
> 
> View attachment 235
> 
> 
> View attachment 236
> 
> 
> View attachment 237
> 
> 
> View attachment 238
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Sure, its a Sinner Ti Cypreus Tri-EDC with your punched glow-paper under the Carclo optic.


----------



## Nicrod

easilyled said:


> Sure, its a Sinner Ti Cypreus Tri-EDC with your punched glow-paper under the Carclo optic.



Yep! You got it.


----------



## gunga

Ha! Yep. Good knowledge!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gonefishing

gunga said:


> This is not a Mac. Can anyone guess what it is?
> 
> View attachment 235
> 
> 
> View attachment 236
> 
> 
> View attachment 237
> 
> 
> View attachment 238
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



That optic looks great in there! love the box-o-pampers in the background:twothumbs


----------



## KDM

Very nice gunga!


----------



## RUSH FAN

I like the Sinner, Gunga-

Is that some type of brass retaining ring surrounding the clicky?


----------



## gunga

Thanks guys! Gonefishing provided the nice trit optic. 

The rubber switch boot (16mm) fits inside a brass collar. This collar is press fit into the Titanium tail. Then the whole thing is machined as one piece. Interesting construction. 

I generally do like the sinner but if you get one, keep your expectations reasonable. You will not get the fit and finish of Mac. You will also not pay nearly as much. Keep that in mind and you will be happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## flashlight chronic




----------



## Str8stroke

fc, nice collection. But.....I think you are headed in the wrong direction. Pack those up and ship them to me. I am here to help you! 

Seriously, I like those copper? crenelated bezels. Nice lego work too. What head (led) is on that Lumamax? Looks like a Malkoff. I am looking to go with something for mine with a long runtime.


----------



## kj2




----------



## flashlight chronic

Str8stroke said:


> fc, nice collection. But.....I think you are headed in the wrong direction. Pack those up and ship them to me. I am here to help you!
> 
> Seriously, I like those copper? crenelated bezels. Nice lego work too. What head (led) is on that Lumamax? Looks like a Malkoff. I am looking to go with something for mine with a long runtime.


Lol! You are correct. It is the Malkoff MDC head (2xcr123's) on the Lumamax. I can always count on a fellow CPF member for help! :laughing:


----------



## flashlight chronic

Some of my other lights


----------



## jonwkng




----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Str8stroke

HP, Now thats a real Shorty! lol Neat rig.


----------



## Nicrod

Very nice Hiro! 

Here's what I'm working with this week. 
Just got my first LF2XT! 
And my Ti Tri EDC is back in service after
Being reprogrammed by Flucero. Fresh Glow 
Powder by me.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Nice Nick! 
How are you liking that LF2XT?


----------



## Nicrod

Heyya Paul! Im enjoying it alot!
Never held one until now. 

The button switch is unlike anything I've ever used. 
Just a real treat to use and carry this light. Amazing features. 
A serious contender for pocket time against even my favorite lights.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Congrats on the LF2XT Nick and welcome to the club! :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thanks for the feedback Nick! 
My tastes are recently leaning towards smaller EDC sized lights. 
That's AA right?



Nicrod said:


> Heyya Paul! Im enjoying it alot!
> Never held one until now.
> 
> The button switch is unlike anything I've ever used.
> Just a real treat to use and carry this light. Amazing features.
> A serious contender for pocket time against even my favorite lights.


----------



## Nicrod

The LF2XT is AAA 
Either Li-ion or Ni-Mh 

the LF5XT is AA


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Hiro Protagonist said:


>



Single cr123 host ?


----------



## Nicrod

Today's Trio of lights 
Pulled these from the Pelican to clean and Lube, 
Thought id snap one for everybody


----------



## RUSH FAN

Lights are looking good, buddy!


----------



## NH Lumens

*The Quark Sistas*




QTA with QT2L-X Burst Mode head/AW IMR 14500 on the left, QT2L-X Burst Mode/KeepPower 2500mAh 16650 on the right.


----------



## Stefano

Fenix TK15 (S2) - TK09 - TK35









Fenix TK09 & PD32 (G2)









TK15 - TK09 - PD35


----------



## LightWalker

NH Lumens said:


> *The Quark Sistas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QTA with QT2L-X Burst Mode head/AW IMR 14500 on the left, QT2L-X Burst Mode/KeepPower 2500mAh 16650 on the right.


 
Sounds like a great edc combo. It looks like you took that photo with a macro lens, it has a nice bokeh - background.


----------



## jonwkng




----------



## KDM

Dang Jonwkng, I've been wanting to order a scout hook! Nice pair.


----------



## gunga

Is that brass or copper for the V2?


----------



## NH Lumens

LightWalker said:


> Sounds like a great edc combo. It looks like you took that photo with a macro lens, it has a nice bokeh - background.



They are, the QTA is my primary EDC and the QT2L-X does night stand duty.

Good eye! Lights were on placed on a stool next to a window (on the right) and I used a 30" silver/gold reflector for fill on the left. Canon 50D, EF 100 Macro USM on a tripod and remote release.


----------



## LightWalker

NH Lumens said:


> They are, the QTA is my primary EDC and the QT2L-X does night stand duty.
> 
> Good eye! Lights were on placed on a stool next to a window (on the right) and I used a 30" silver/gold reflector for fill on the left. Canon 50D, EF 100 Macro USM on a tripod and remote release.



You did a good job with the reflector. The EF 100 Macro USM is an outstanding lens, I use to shoot with a Canon Elan 7 film camera myself.


----------



## jonwkng

KDM said:


> Dang Jonwkng, I've been wanting to order a scout hook! Nice pair.



Yup, from what I can tell, these will still be available in limited quantities at Joe's website later on.



gunga said:


> Is that brass or copper for the V2?



Brass.


----------



## MRsDNF

This is a couple of pictures of three triples in my collection. The light on the bottom left is built around a shocker reflector running three XML-2 leds at five amps each. To the right of that is a light built around three C8 relectors running 3 XML-2 leds at 6 amps each and the small light on top was built to compliment mattaus's silver coated copper pill running three 219 Nichias powered by a single 18650 battery. This light now has a new home.


----------



## jonwkng

MRsDNF said:


> This is a couple of pictures of three triples in my collection. The light on the bottom left is built around a shocker reflector running three XML-2 leds at five amps each. To the right of that is a light built around three C8 relectors running 3 XML-2 leds at 6 amps each and the small light on top was built to compliment mattaus's silver coated copper pill running three 219 Nichias powered by a single 18650 battery. This light now has a new home.



The lights you create on your lathe are truly works of art, Steve! Amazing machine work! :thumbsup:


----------



## flashlight chronic

MRsDNF said:


> This is a couple of pictures of three triples in my collection. The light on the bottom left is built around a shocker reflector running three XML-2 leds at five amps each. To the right of that is a light built around three C8 relectors running 3 XML-2 leds at 6 amps each and the small light on top was built to compliment mattaus's silver coated copper pill running three 219 Nichias powered by a single 18650 battery. This light now has a new home.


:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## jonwkng

Here's to many more brilliant years!


----------



## ven

WOW MRsDNF


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Mr. Nobody said:


> Single cr123 host ?



It's a single 18350 host


----------



## jonwkng

StriveVn - Quad Nichia 219B... Lovely tint. Compact 26650.


----------



## cland72

jonwkng said:


> Here's to many more brilliant years!



Wow, is that a FourSevens Atom?


----------



## Grizzman

Yes, it's a titanium Atom A0, and is still available from BlackMoonLTD. Here's the pertinent thread.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...-Flashlight-and-T-Shirt&p=4869534#post4869534.


----------



## kj2

Thrunite TN36vn


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

Nicrod said:


> Today's Trio of lights
> Pulled these from the Pelican to clean and Lube,
> Thought id snap one for everybody




...Is the one on the left my old companion? 

You must have some impressive collection behind the scenes :bow:


----------



## Nicrod

Hey Folks,

Thought I'd show off, my newest acquisition. I'll try for some better images later on. 

Sinner's Cypreus 18350 Tri EDC in Titanium. 
Lucidrv-FT driver 3amps from Dr Jones, setup with 5 modes Hybrid memory, always starting at the lowest. Solid copper Pill, frosted optic, and Glo mod, credit for the build needs to go to Mike(Gunga) 
He did a fabulous job building this light. This is a really neat set-up. It's a solid chunk of metal in your hand. Feels really solid! Much nicer in person than I expected. Only downside to these hosts, are Sloppy threads. Definately not the kind of threads on a Mac or McG,
But also a fraction of the price too! So overall I'm very pleased with the build.


----------



## Nicrod

CrazyIvan2011 said:


> ...Is the one on the left my old companion?
> 
> You must have some impressive collection behind the scenes :bow:



Yea buddy! That is your old Ti Tri EDC. So happy to have it. 
I had the LE reprogrammed by Flucero28 for 5 modes including 
moonlight, and low-low, thanks again for the trade. 

BTW- I finally got a replacement Rotary this week. Rotary 170 Nichia 
with a Moddoo Clip for bezel up carry.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Very nice Nick!
I've been thinking of ordering one in copper from Sinner.
Congrats on your new light!


----------



## RUSH FAN

I had Tmack's awesome master machinist Ed do some 'custom-custom' body work on my Cu flashlight. 

Here is the before:





And here is the after! 










Bad to the bone!


----------



## Nicrod

I love the new look Paul! Amazing! I really really like that. 
any chance to get an image of the rear showings the clicky switch?

good work brother. Very fine light


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thanks brother! 
The original light was just too blocky for my taste.
I asked Tmack's awesome super machinist Ed if we could make it even more custom.
I think the appeal of a custom light, is that it is custom tailored to the owner.
I originally asked Ed if we could make it look like a Mac's tri-edc.
We went back and forth a bit until we came up with this compromise.
I think that it turned out really well. He trimmed down some of the excess Cu on the light.
I will get some more photos for you Nick!
Thanks again for the kind words!



Nicrod said:


> I love the new look Paul! Amazing! I really really like that.
> any chance to get an image of the rear showings the clicky switch?
> 
> good work brother. Very fine light


----------



## dannn

Small collection. HDS x2 and Elzetta.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Tmack 2.0 & Mac
Just added the Mcgizmo titanium clip.
Looks good!


----------



## Toolboxkid

dannn said:


> Small collection. HDS x2 and Elzetta.



What model of elzetta is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Grizzman

Toolboxkid said:


> What model of elzetta is this?



It's an Alpha with crenellated bezel and spot optic.


----------



## Beamhead




----------



## RUSH FAN

Very cool--



Beamhead said:


>


----------



## Beamhead

:thanks:


----------



## Glofindel

DQG tiny Ti AA And it's sister AAA ti version


----------



## ven

Very  Beamhead

Love the dqg AA Glofindel


----------



## Glofindel

ven said:


> Very  Beamhead
> 
> Love the dqg AA Glofindel


Thanks Ven


----------



## MartinC

Beamhead said:


>





Loved the password, very clever.


----------



## Beamhead

MartinC said:


> Loved the password, very clever.


LOL you weren't supposed to see that.


----------



## Novan3




----------



## Mr. Nobody

Beamhead said:


>


Where did you get that ?


----------



## Beamhead

Mr. Nobody said:


> Where did you get that ?


It was part of a DVD box set of the Da Vinci Code.


----------



## MartinC

Beamhead said:


> LOL you weren't supposed to see that.


Ha ha ha, didn't mean to catch you out like that.


----------



## LightWalker

Foursevens Quark - The First and The Last


----------



## gunga

LightWalker said:


> Foursevens Quark - The First and The Last



A modern classic!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Novan3 said:


>



I'll trade my flashlight collection for your car. Just pm me for where to send the car!


----------



## jonwkng

Copperhead.


----------



## gonefishing

Just the Ti portion of my collection


----------



## Mr. Nobody




----------



## ForrestChump

jonwkng said:


> Copperhead.



oo:


----------



## jonwkng

ForrestChump said:


> oo:



Well, Forrest. It is a little known flashlight from one of our fellow CPF members, *schizeckinosy*.

Watch this:-

[video]https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=e0nXjWT0iq0[/video]

And before we get too off topic... Another photo.  I love MT-G2s!


----------



## bdogps

jonwkng said:


> Well, Forrest. It is a little known flashlight from one of our fellow CPF members, *schizeckinosy*.
> 
> Watch this:-
> 
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=e0nXjWT0iq0[/video]



Love the torch, but why must he wear those awful crocks!! 😑😐


----------



## LightWalker




----------



## MMD

That is really nice. Details please. Is that a Triad tail and cryos head with a p60?



jonwkng said:


> And before we get too off topic... Another photo.  I love MT-G2s!


----------



## jonwkng

MMD said:


> That is really nice. Details please. Is that a Triad tail and cryos head with a p60?



Yup, that's a P60 host -
From head to tail, it has a satin black AlTiN crenulated bezel atop a black Cryos M2 head with a Vinh M2500 Fiat Lux drop-in behind a UCL glass window.
The body is a custom engraved FiveMega body with an 18650 extender.
The tail is a black Triad trit tail with a black, belt clip.

Oops... Speaking of which... I haven't found the time to install those trits yet.  


Now, I did mention... I love MT-G2s. 
This is a Z1Vn MT-G2. :huh:


----------



## DellSuperman

jonwkng said:


> Yup, that's a P60 host -
> From head to tail, it has a satin black AlTiN crenulated bezel atop a black Cryos M2 head with a Vinh M2500 Fiat Lux drop-in behind a UCL glass window.
> The body is a custom engraved FiveMega body with an 18650 extender.
> The tail is a black Triad trit tail with a black, belt clip.
> 
> Oops... Speaking of which... I haven't found the time to install those trits yet. [emoji14]
> 
> 
> Now, I did mention... I love MT-G2s.
> This is a Z1Vn MT-G2. :huh:


Wow, those are solid looking lights. 
U get to use them daily?


----------



## jonwkng

DellSuperman said:


> Wow, those are solid looking lights.
> U get to use them daily?



Daily use? Maybe not daily... Certainly not at work. I do stay a stone's throw away from one of the beautiful Park Connectors up in the NorthEast. Daily evening walks. I generally rotate around a few of my favourite small to mid sized general-use or floodlights for these walks.


----------



## DellSuperman

jonwkng said:


> Daily use? Maybe not daily... Certainly not at work. I do stay a stone's throw away from one of the beautiful Park Connectors up in the NorthEast. Daily evening walks. I generally rotate around a few of my favourite small to mid sized general-use or floodlights for these walks.


Nice!! 
I was at the Pungol Settlement recently with my wife & she had some fun time with my P60 MT-G2 & a sinner Ti EDC with XP-G2 triple. 
Those 2 are my current EDC, one in pocket & the other in the bag.


----------



## DellSuperman

My V10R Ti from Vinh & further worked on by Barry.





Left to right:
V10R Ti
C2 with Cryos M2 bezel & Zero Resistance running a XM-L2 DD
C2 with Matt's Cu Triple shell w/ triple XP-G2
L2M with Matt's Cu Reflector shell w/ RPM tailcap





Sinner's Ti Tri EDC with frosted lens (my current EDC)
I have another Cu version but I'm waiting for my drivers to arrive.


----------



## Stefano

Nitecore EA21


----------



## Swede74

That's a nice starter kit that could turn anyone into a flashaholic. ^^


----------



## jonwkng




----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


>



Nice Jon. Since you're now developing your own modding skills, I'm curious to see what you will come up with when you employ the XHP-70, which produces even more output than the MT-G2!!!


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Nice Jon. Since you're now developing your own modding skills, I'm curious to see what you will come up with when you employ the XHP-70, *which produces even more output than the MT-G2*!!!




I need to do some research on that LED!


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> I need to do some research on that LED!



Hi Dave :wave: ... nice to see you checking in! 

The XHP-70 is capable of producing ~4000 lumens, but would probably need a minimum of 4 18650s to power it up I expect.


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Nice Jon. Since you're now developing your own modding skills, I'm curious to see what you will come up with when you employ the XHP-70, which produces even more output than the MT-G2!!!





dlmorgan999 said:


> I need to do some research on that LED!



Hey guys! I'm a novice when it comes to modding flashlights, but I fortunately can still manage soldering. 
Funny that you should mention it, Daniel... I do have a couple of XHP70s in the mail. 

Well, judging from the endeavors of the modding community, the XHP70s can pump out a ridiculous amount of lumens. I won't do anything nearly as ambitious. Shoving one into another similar 2x18350 set-up should be fun. Good thing is, it can run off the same 6V set-up as an MT-G2. Only thing is that the XHP70s being a sizeable quad-die does suffer from '*X*' beam artefacts. Should be interesting to see if the Ledil boom being a 'flood reflector' can smoothen the beam somewhat, especially since a lot more of the reflector will need to be sanded down for the XHP70.

Waiting on some extra copper to fashion some form of additional heatsink to wedge into the large void between the head and driver. 
Will post more photos whenever I can.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Hi Dave :wave: ... nice to see you checking in!
> 
> The XHP-70 is capable of producing ~4000 lumens, but would probably need a minimum of 4 18650s to power it up I expect.


Thanks Daniel. I still try to come by CPF somewhat regularly but right now I'm more of a lurker due to time constraints.

I'm very interested to see someone create a light using the XHP70. It sounds like Jon is our man!


----------



## KDM

jonwkng said:


> Yup, that's a P60 host -
> From head to tail, it has a satin black AlTiN crenulated bezel atop a black Cryos M2 head with a Vinh M2500 Fiat Lux drop-in behind a UCL glass window.
> The body is a custom engraved FiveMega body with an 18650 extender.
> The tail is a black Triad trit tail with a black, belt clip.
> 
> Oops... Speaking of which... I haven't found the time to install those trits yet.
> 
> 
> Now, I did mention... I love MT-G2s.
> This is a Z1Vn MT-G2. :huh:



I like it! The stealth look of it is killer.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Hey guys! I'm a novice when it comes to modding flashlights, but I fortunately can still manage soldering.
> Funny that you should mention it, Daniel... I do have a couple of XHP70s in the mail.
> 
> Well, judging from the endeavors of the modding community, the XHP70s can pump out a ridiculous amount of lumens. I won't do anything nearly as ambitious. Shoving one into another similar 2x18350 set-up should be fun. Good thing is, it can run off the same 6V set-up as an MT-G2. Only thing is that the XHP70s being a sizeable quad-die does suffer from '*X*' beam artefacts. Should be interesting to see if the Ledil boom being a 'flood reflector' can smoothen the beam somewhat, especially since a lot more of the reflector will need to be sanded down for the XHP70.
> 
> Waiting on some extra copper to fashion some form of additional heatsink to wedge into the large void between the head and driver.
> Will post more photos whenever I can.



Jon, I'm sure you won't stay a novice in the modding arena for long with the passion and enthusiasm that you're displaying for exploring the limits of our fantasy lights. Before long I'll be sending my lights to you for overhauls and upgrades. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng

Left: First-Light TORQ
Middle: CigVn
Right: NiteCore EAX






A gathering of emitters...
Top left: Evicted MC-E feeling tiny next to its 6V cousins
Top right: 5000K XHP70, fitting nicely into the Ledil Boom MC-S reflector without modification. This is going into my next modded Alpha.
Bottom: 4000K MT-G2, before it made its way into its new home into an Alpha Ready-Made.


----------



## jonwkng

MT-G2 goodness in an Alpha. Crafted by Jason Hui. Modded by Me. Surprisingly fun.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice Jon! I so wish I had been able to get a bespoke light from Jason. I had one of his lights on my radar for quite a while, but by the time the finances lined up, it was just _after_ he started the Kickstarter projects and he had no time for custom lights. :mecry:


----------



## jonwkng

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice Jon! I so wish I had been able to get a bespoke light from Jason. I had one of his lights on my radar for quite a while, but by the time the finances lined up, it was just _after_ he started the Kickstarter projects and he had no time for custom lights. :mecry:



Thanks, Dave! Erm... That's just a Ready-Made, not a Bespoke. 
I just couldn't resist the temptation to gut it out, put in my favourite emitter in. 
Runs off 2x18350s, 4000K MT-G2 running at ~4A.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Yeah - I knew that was a ready-made, but I still _*wanted*_ a bespoke light and felt like crying to a receptive audience. 

With an MT-G2, I imagine it's very floody, yes? I have several MT-G2 lights and I quite like them!


----------



## jonwkng

dlmorgan999 said:


> Yeah - I knew that was a ready-made, but I still _*wanted*_ a bespoke light and felt like crying to a receptive audience.
> 
> With an MT-G2, I imagine it's very floody, yes? I have several MT-G2 lights and I quite like them!



Yes, the Bespokes, the Limited and Special Editions and the Experimental and Prototype lights are all highly desirable.

It is very floody. Always fun (and impractical) to run a compact MT-G2 light.


----------



## gonefishing

Just the Macs


----------



## Lomandor

Very nice!


----------



## gonefishing

Lomandor said:


> Very nice!



Thank you. [emoji106]


----------



## gonefishing

The EDC rotation


----------



## ven

Awesome gonefishing,wow


----------



## gonefishing

ven said:


> Awesome gonefishing,wow



Thank you[emoji482]


----------



## Nicrod

I'm loving the Rotation of Macs! 

Got my eye on that Brass Beauty!


----------



## KDM

Decided to do an emitter swap on one of my favorite little use around the house lights. Installed a 4000k XP-L.


----------



## ven

Fantastic KDM,one of my fav leds the xpl..........except i prefer cooler in general(of course personal preference). Loving the bezel:naughty:


----------



## KDM

Thanks Ven, I know its a older light but still one of my favorites.


----------



## ven

Like that a lot,presume not made any more now..............


----------



## KDM

Ven, PM sent.


----------



## KDM

Received this one in the mail today.


----------



## ven




----------



## a1mu1e

Solarforce C2000, and Mtnelectronics Mod 1 Supfire M6















Firefly mode for the C2000 is about the same as level 3 of the M6. It is a seriously variable light!


----------



## jonwkng

Hope you're liking the C2000! Nice pictures!


----------



## _UPz




----------



## ven

^^^^^WOW^^^^^


----------



## _UPz

Tripod, dark room and a cheap green laser. 
Same shot, more time:


----------



## ven

UPz i like your artistic flare!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## a1mu1e

Thanks JoNWKng! I wanted to try something along the line of your "executive edc combo" but alas, I don't have the camera for zoomed out shots


----------



## easilyled




----------



## ven

Stunning!!!


----------



## jonwkng

Those Tain Hyperluxes are truly timeless classics, Daniel! Stunning! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

Yep - those are special lights indeed.  Two of a very few that were made.


----------



## easilyled

Thank you all for the nice comments. 

I'm still trying to take the elusive photograph that can capture what my eyes do when these beauties are in front me - how the light reflects off all the angles and curves of this design, amongst the nicest for a flashlight that I've come across. :thumbsup:

Tain's execution of this great blueprint of TNC's in Titanium is special.


----------



## _UPz

Amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## easilyled

_UPz said:


> Amazing! Thanks for sharing.



Thank you. The picture is not as artistic as yours with your laser painting.


----------



## KDM

Very nice photos easilyled and UPz.


----------



## tylorjarvis32

precisionworks said:


> All the McG titanium that I can afford:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is beautiful, I like titanium WOW!


----------



## MRsDNF

Those are a couple of amazing looking lights easilyled. I had to Google Tain Hyperluxes and what stunning lights they are.


----------



## easilyled

MRsDNF said:


> Those are a couple of amazing looking lights easilyled. I had to Google Tain Hyperluxes and what stunning lights they are.



Thank you. 

I'm guilty of boring everyone on here with repeated pictures of them but I'm very lucky to own them.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm guilty of boring everyone on here with repeated pictures of them but I'm very lucky to own them.



 how dare you say such a thing :tsk: ,consider that a telling off!!! 

If anything we require more pics please :laughing: ,and yes maybe lucky to own in one respect,in another i can tell you have impeccable exquisite taste, as do other gentlemen on here ,stunning photography work and can tell you have a fastidious attention to detail.............i would say more than deservedly owned imho

I love your lights and pictures!!


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> how dare you say such a thing :tsk: ,consider that a telling off!!!
> 
> If anything we require more pics please :laughing: ,and yes maybe lucky to own in one respect,in another i can tell you have impeccable exquisite taste, as do other gentlemen on here ,stunning photography work and can tell you have a fastidious attention to detail.............i would say more than deservedly owned imho
> 
> I love your lights and pictures!!



Thank you for your very kind comments. :thumbsup:

Likewise I'm very impressed with your pictures and lights too. 

I've realized that its very difficult to capture flashlights in pictures properly, like dlmorgan999 and Bass do. They set the bar impossibly high with their amazing photography.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Thank you for your very kind comments. :thumbsup:
> 
> Likewise I'm very impressed with your pictures and lights too.
> 
> I've realized that its very difficult to capture flashlights in pictures properly, like dlmorgan999 and Bass do. They set the bar impossibly high with their amazing photography.



Thank you for kind words too,being honest most are from phone,but now gifted a 550d off Rach, i have to put more time in :laughing: i am guilty sometimes for the easy life and try and get pics/answers up quick. It is certainly a compliment from you,as your pics are outstanding at worst!

Yes the bar is for ever raised,some great togs,gopajti is amazing and does not use pro equipment,his attention to detail is just amazing and should shoot for companies imho(as should others) Gopajtis pics are good enough to eat,look far better than in real life...........a real talent there to name another.

As i have said before,some via pm,its the members who make a forum and always know i will be astounded by a rare,beautiful light when a post by a certain easilyled has been.....well posted :laughing:

You and Jon/dlmorgan/bass do take it to another level with custom,rare lights. I always enjoy and maybe one day participate in the league of gentlemen

Cheers ven:thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> ... gopajti is amazing and does not use pro equipment,his attention to detail is just amazing and should shoot for companies imho(as should others) Gopajtis pics are good enough to eat,look far better than in real life...........a real talent there to name another.....



Yes, I've seen his product photographs and just assumed that he is a professional. The clarity of his pictures is mind-boggling.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Yes, I've seen his product photographs and just assumed that he is a professional. The clarity of his pictures is mind-boggling.




I think he must be he spends a lot of work after iirc getting the pics to his standard.If he is not,i can tell you he leaves many pro togs in the distance.

Feeling guilty now,it does come with a "not a custom warning" :laughing: testing out the canon for a quick pic




Least when i try and get some beam pics of future,i now can set it manually and get better results

Set up at present







Once time permitting,i would like to re-do some night beam pics with slow shutter..............time permitting and using a tri-pod

ps-room a mess as full of studio equipment...............


----------



## easilyled

Those are very sharp pictures indeed. I'm looking forward to seeing more. :thumbsup:

That's some very nice equipment there.


----------



## KDM

Nice equipment Ven, I know you envy my phone photos.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Those are very sharp pictures indeed. I'm looking forward to seeing more. :thumbsup:
> 
> That's some very nice equipment there.


I second what Daniel said. Those photos look great Ven!  All this talk of photos is nudging me to take some new ones. I'll have to see if I can carve out some time to do that.


----------



## ven

:laughing: KDM 

Thanks for kind words,please do dlmorgan:twothumbs and all these pictures of amazing works of art make me feel like re-mortgaging the house


----------



## _UPz

Now that you mention camera equipment, last xmas I gift myself a new Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II lenses and this is one of my very first shots with the new glass:


----------



## easilyled

Nice effect with the very narrow DOF UPz. That's a much higher quality lens than any I have.


----------



## Str8stroke

UPz that is some so cool Ti goodness. I am no photographer, but I have a Nikon D40x, and a D300 and several lens (inherited) and I have tired to take pictures like that and some of the other ones I see here. Impossible for a photolayman like me! That is awesome. You guys photo skills are so impressive to me. I won't post a single pic from my "big" cameras because yalls are so awesome! Maybe oneday after I ready and practice alot more. lol 

ven, that tripod you have looks milspec! I need a decent tripod on a budget. I don't want to clutter the thread, feel free to PM me any suggestions. 

Ironically, I love flashlights, but can't figure out how to do lighting for pictures. I may do some more practice this weekend and post a pic next week.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Nice effect with the very narrow DOF UPz. That's a much higher quality lens than any I have.


+1 on this. I really like limited DOF photos, and being able to control DOF is a big reason why I bought the lenses I have.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Str8stroke

I Spy with my little tiny eye.


----------



## KDM

Experimenting


----------



## Nicrod

Nice Str8stroke! Love those little Spy's. 

I wear a Brass Fairy around my neck 24/7, except in the shower.

Is that a copper ball chain?


----------



## Str8stroke

Yup, I rotate this with a Tain 24/7 too.  

Yes, It is a copper chain, SS ring, and a ball bearing swivel. The (small black thing) ball bearing swivels are the smoothest out there. You can pick them up at Academy, sometimes Walmart or a sporting goods store in the fishing department. Its made for salt water fishing lures. Some are also rated for weight. I think this one can handle 20lbs of force? Tough little boogers.


----------



## ven

Very set up Str8stroke , KDM like a lot.


----------



## kj2




----------



## Str8stroke

I posted this in the Tain tribute forum, but I like how the pic came out a lot. So I present the Tain Ti T45C & the Tana M1 variant.


----------



## Str8stroke

The Business Ends.


----------



## ven

WOW...............


----------



## easilyled

Lovely lights and photos, Str8stroke. Very crisp and clear.


----------



## kj2

Str8stroke said:


> I posted this in the Tain tribute forum, but I like how the pic came out a lot. So I present the Tain Ti T45C & the Tana M1 variant.


Looking so good!


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> WOW...............



I like your avatar ven. The original photo must be quite spectacular too. How many lumens does that monster output?


----------



## Str8stroke

Thank you guys so much. I spend the whole day yesterday trying to take a decent picture. Then last night and this morning practicing how to crop and edit. I am new at the photo part. Its a whole lot more difficult to take a good picture that I imagined. I think I got carried away with the saturation on this one. lol But anyways, I thought it looked cool.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> I like your avatar ven. The original photo must be quite spectacular too. How many lumens does that monster output?



Thanks

Vinh said around 5000 OTF from the 12x XP-L 





That was taken on iphone 6+(not a bad camera tbh for 8mp iirc) but will do a better pic when i have time





Cheers ven


----------



## dlmorgan999

Str8stroke said:


> Thank you guys so much. I spend the whole day yesterday trying to take a decent picture. Then last night and this morning practicing how to crop and edit. I am new at the photo part. Its a whole lot more difficult to take a good picture that I imagined. I think I got carried away with the saturation on this one. lol But anyways, I thought it looked cool.


Very nice photo!! :thumbsup: Without taking the thread too far off topic, just briefly, what are you using for editing software, and what lens are you using?


----------



## Str8stroke

I used the Nikon D300 & Nikon 18-55 lens. I inherited the set up. I also got a D40X, and 2 other Nikon lens. I am using iPhoto for basic editing & photobucket for the text. But the text looks blurry to me. So I need to figure out something else. I know, not pro stuff. But gets me started learning the relationships between lighting, focusing, taking the picture and then cropping and editing. I figured I better learn the basics first. I had no clue how many steps are involved in just 1 picture! But it is kinda fun.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Thanks
> 
> Vinh said around 5000 OTF from the 12x XP-L
> That was taken on iphone 6+(not a bad camera tbh for 8mp iirc) but will do a better pic when i have time
> 
> Cheers ven



Woah! That puts out a lot of light. Your iphone also takes good pictures.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Str8stroke said:


> I had no clue how many steps are involved in just 1 picture! But it is kinda fun.


Thanks for the details on your setup. And I felt the same way as your comment above when I first started trying to take good flashlight photos.

The photo you just posted looks great. Nice sharp light, and out-of-focus background (which makes the light "pop").


----------



## kate

KDM said:


> Thanks Ven, I know its a older light but still one of my favorites.



Great flashlight!, I have the same one!


----------



## ven

As a suggestion,maybe with these spectacular lights and pictures of...........the equipment/lens/setting its taken on............just a thought


----------



## Str8stroke

ven, great idea, I can do that. Being as though I have two cameras I don't really know how to use them. I will get them out and take a iPhone flashlight camrea photo in a little while.


----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## easilyled

Str8stroke said:


>



What a beautiful light!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Wow!! That is indeed a beautiful light, and a great photo too.


----------



## KDM




----------



## Str8stroke

Thanks guys!
Yo easilyled, does it have a familiar look to it? 

Edit: Aqua Ram! or as I call it, the Aqua Cam because it looks like a cam shaft! Killer pic of a killer light KDM.


----------



## KDM




----------



## KDM

Str8stroke yes it does resemble a cam shaft, not a roller though.. Thanks but your lights and pictures are awesome! I'm trying to play around and learn.


----------



## dlmorgan999

My 26650 lights (mostly TnC, with a Tain Thud in the center).


----------



## dlmorgan999

Great photos KDM! :thumbsup: I love the detail available from extreme close-ups like those.


----------



## KDM

Blinging! dlmorgan999 very nice!


----------



## RUSH FAN

Outstanding!
What Is The Copper flashlight? 



[/QUOTE]


----------



## dlmorgan999

RUSH FAN said:


> Outstanding!
> What Is The Copper flashlight?


Thanks!  The light on the right is a TnC 26650 P60 host, and the light second from the left is a TnC PR-26650 brass / copper light housing a Luminus SST-90.


----------



## Got Lumens?

Some Ti Goodness
GL


----------



## RUSH FAN

Str8stroke said:


>


Beautiful! Titanium and brass?


----------



## RUSH FAN

dlmorgan999 said:


> Thanks!  The light on the right is a TnC 26650 P60 host, and the light second from the left is a TnC PR-26650 brass / copper light housing a Luminus SST-90.


Thank you, sir! 
I envy your collection[emoji41]


----------



## Str8stroke

Hey RUSH, Its Titanium and "*Aluminium Bronze"*. Odd Combo I know.

It actually has a odd smell to me too!


----------



## easilyled

Str8stroke said:


> Yo easilyled, does it have a familiar look to it?



Now let me think. :thinking: Looks remarkably similar to a saltytri light I was once fortunate enough to own and sadly sold.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> My 26650 lights (mostly TnC, with a Tain Thud in the center).



Another beautiful picture taken with your customary aplomb, Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Now let me think. :thinking: Looks remarkably similar to a saltytri light I was once fortunate enough to own and sadly sold.


I thought that light looked familiar as well, but I couldn't place it. That sure sounds right to me.



easilyled said:


> Another beautiful picture taken with your customary aplomb, Dave. :thumbsup:


Thanks Daniel. The color looks a bit de-saturated to me. I think I took it a notch or two too far during editing.



ven said:


> As a suggestion,maybe with these spectacular lights and pictures of...........the equipment/lens/setting its taken on............just a thought


FYI - all the photos I post are links back to the original on Flickr. Once there, you can get all the juicy technical details.


----------



## Str8stroke

saltytri is correct!! What a insanely perfectly machined light. If anyone has anymore for sale I am a player for sure! A rare piece indeed. The machining/fit & finish is flawless. I thank easilyled for his momentary lapse in judgment that I was able to seize upon!  

Anyone know what happend to saltytri??


----------



## archimedes

Str8stroke said:


> saltytri is correct!! What a insanely perfectly machined light. If anyone has anymore for sale I am a player for sure! A rare piece indeed. The machining/fit & finish is flawless....
> Anyone know what happend to saltytri??



Yes, beautiful photo and amazing flashlight.

The work of saltytri, along with others such as Norcimbus, GanP, and KI, is fantastic and perhaps not discussed around here as often as it should be ....


----------



## easilyled

Str8stroke said:


> saltytri is correct!! What a insanely perfectly machined light. If anyone has anymore for sale I am a player for sure! A rare piece indeed. The machining/fit & finish is flawless. I thank easilyled for his momentary lapse in judgment that I was able to seize upon!
> 
> Anyone know what happend to saltytri??



Sadly, he just seemed to disappear from CPF. He was indeed a master machinist and I remember googling his alias and finding it on some machining forums!!


----------



## Alex1234

This Beauty will be at my doorstep in just 2 days  SinnerVN with Vinhs amazing Heat Treatment. Man am i excited. I plan on doing some cool photography of this when i get it


----------



## Str8stroke

Alex, that is very nice! Looks like that light got some serious heat put to it! Very neat. I bet that thing was glowing red. It sure has a good shine for heat treatment? Maybe he polished it afterwords? Look forward to some more pics.


----------



## ven

Stunning Alex......very nice

Few pics in better quality of the triple quad












Focus on fins


----------



## Alex1234

that thing is stunning as well ^


----------



## Str8stroke

That is a V54 Beast! Looks impressive.


----------



## easilyled

Very nice pictures ven. Quite a beast of a light indeed.


----------



## ven

Thanks guys,unfortunately in between school pick up times leaves no time to be artistic in any way :laughing:

In other words i need to make more effort still


----------



## KDM

Very nice light Ven! I have a X40 with 4500k XML2's, only three though.

My shortened Sunwayman R15A, no wow light but love the progressive twisty but hated the pointed tail. So I fixed that


----------



## KDM




----------



## Str8stroke

KDM, those look awesome.
EDIT: Figured I would throw in a pic of my Spy in the wild too!


----------



## KDM

Thanks Str8stoke nice photos yourself, I'm just playing outside today.


----------



## easilyled

Str8stroke, meet Ricky, fearsome guardian of my Thud!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Alex1234 said:


> This Beauty will be at my doorstep in just 2 days  SinnerVN with Vinhs amazing Heat Treatment. Man am i excited. I plan on doing some cool photography of this when i get it


That came out very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

KDM said:


>


Is this a lighter and flashlight in one ?
Giggles sorry but it looks like one.


----------



## Str8stroke

easy, my fearless guardian.


----------



## easilyled

Str8stroke said:


> easy, my fearless guardian.



What a cutie! I like the way you've positioned the light next to his/her teeth.


----------



## dannn

nothing exotic, just a family of elzettas


----------



## ven

Awesome pics guys............and pets


----------



## Mr. Nobody

RRT01 & EYE15


----------



## Mr. Nobody




----------



## Mr. Nobody




----------



## KDM

Received some Hyper red LED's today, installed one in this one that was previously sporting a neutral XPG2.


----------



## _UPz

How about some macro shots?





DQG Spy full body. Higher res: http://i.imgur.com/QaaECBQ.jpg






A fine job by Ric, wrongly installed orange trit and some cianoclirate leftovers... :shakehead Higher res: http://i.imgur.com/SREAeId.jpg






DQG Spy, body engravement. Higher res: http://i.imgur.com/QIJIz4X.jpg






TCR10, tail spike. Check out the machining groves... Higher res: http://i.imgur.com/UAUVeuU.jpg






Nitecore holster label. _I love 8 Bits!_ Higher res: http://i.imgur.com/BLilOzn.jpg






Maratac AAA Copper REV3 knurling. Higher res: http://i.imgur.com/4YJ9Njb.jpg

All shots using a Canon EF 18-55 IS II lenses + set of macro extension tubes.


----------



## gunga

Wow. Great shots!


----------



## ven

gunga said:


> Wow. Great shots!




+1 ,fantastic...........


----------



## Mr. Nobody




----------



## kj2

Like the right one


----------



## easilyled

gunga said:


> Wow. Great shots!





ven said:


> +1 ,fantastic...........



Indeed, upz is upping the ante!


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Indeed, upz is upping the ante!




Just a bit...........

I now need to make a big decision.............spend on a good lens or gizmo..........sorry poor pics and gizmo wins :laughing:

Serious note for once,will look into a decent lens soon,still all the gear and no idea can play a part,upz has an eye for tog


Nice shots mr nobody,cant help but notice all the parts and mods you have been buying,i see the bug has really bitten hard:thumbsup: I think mr nobody is mr somebody


----------



## LightWalker

Ven, you could get a 50 1.8 lens without spending a lot of money, the EF 50 1.8 is a great lens, I have one myself.


----------



## freeride21a

Finally put a family photo together! What is missing is all those awesome incan lights I wore out in the 80's and 90's!

Missing in this photo is the rayovac anniverssary 2D Led awesomeness.. it is our guest bedroom light and I forgot to grab it.

I want some more expensive lights but have been on the $20-70 range kick lately. My wife supports my habit too.. of course I support her purse and shoe habit as well LOL.


----------



## ven

Very nice line up i need some SFs in my life.......


----------



## Str8stroke

freeride, nice collection. I like the fact that most of those look to be users. The LX2 looks awesome to me. That D25C needs to be mailed off to Vinh if he hasn't already fixed you up. He can make that light one of your favorite EDC rigs! They can throw for days! 

Keep up the pics!! 

"guest bedroom"???? Is that a CPF member open invite??? :buddies::sleepy::thanks:


----------



## Mr. Nobody

ven said:


> Just a bit...........
> 
> I now need to make a big decision.............spend on a good lens or gizmo..........sorry poor pics and gizmo wins :laughing:
> 
> Serious note for once,will look into a decent lens soon,still all the gear and no idea can play a part,upz has an eye for tog
> 
> 
> Nice shots mr nobody,cant help but notice all the parts and mods you have been buying,i see the bug has really bitten hard[emoji106] I think mr nobody is mr somebody


Thanks man! 
Yup, slowly making my own way here 
I enjoy your stuff too !
Yea Mr. Somebody, sounds good


----------



## KDM




----------



## KDM




----------



## Capolini

This is My first torch purchased on 11.24.2012!!! It has nothing written on it. It was described by the seller as a MINI-CREE and referred to by others as a "SIPIK"! It uses a XR-E Emitter.

Now I have 38 Torches and MOST are modded throwers along w/ Several modded EDC's and mid range lights.


----------



## Str8stroke

Hey Cap, the part you left out was how impressed you were with it when you got it??  My first was the Convoy C8. From eBay for like $12 I think. It started it all many years ago.


----------



## Capolini

Str8stroke said:


> Hey Cap, the part you left out was how impressed you were with it when you got it??  My first was the Convoy C8. From eBay for like $12 I think. It started it all many years ago.



Your right,,I was impressed with it. Then after I put a 14500 in I was even more impressed! Then,those 3 out of 100 cars[before I did ALL trail walks] that were not paying attention forced me to get a Stock TK75,,,,,,,,,then down the modded road!! 

The littlle light is pretty cool,a zoomie and quite durable,,,,,,,,probably throws around 200/250 yards!!


----------



## Alex1234

HD shot of my sinnervn. I really like how this photo turned out


----------



## KDM

Nice photo Alex, love the flamed look.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Alex1234 said:


> HD shot of my sinnervn. I really like how this photo turned out


That's a great photo, and I really like both the light, and the heat finish!


----------



## Alex1234

The pic above was the pic with out any touch ups. these i add more contrast and saturation and clicked the HD photo button in photobucket. 

There must be 10+ different colors in there. It almost looks like ceramic in the second photo that was painted and fired lol




Just made my new avatar photo


----------



## jonwkng

Spectacular photos, Alex! Great lighting on your new Avatar photo! :thumbsup:


----------



## freeride21a

Str8stroke said:


> freeride, nice collection. I like the fact that most of those look to be users. The LX2 looks awesome to me. That D25C needs to be mailed off to Vinh if he hasn't already fixed you up. He can make that light one of your favorite EDC rigs! They can throw for days!
> 
> Keep up the pics!!
> 
> "guest bedroom"???? Is that a CPF member open invite??? :buddies::sleepy::thanks:



Thanks!!!

The LX2 is my favorite light out of all those! I carried it from june of 2009 until March of 2014 when I lost it. I had lost it for about 9 months a few years back and the Streamlight PT2L was its stand in. Both times it was a couch.. one time INSIDE the couch and was found while getting a dog toy out from under it, and second time behind a cushion in our couch just tucked away. I rejoined me a few weeks ago and it was a good day!!

I'll get a D25Cvn Ti at some point!


----------



## Dana

First post!
Here are a few of my lights.


----------



## Alex1234

Welcome  nothing like a photo of well used lights.


----------



## Str8stroke

Dana, :welcome: That "yellow" SF is awesome! That is how they should look!


----------



## Mr. Nobody




----------



## kj2




----------



## Str8stroke

kj2, ok you got me. What are these jewels? Kinda look like the a Duracell or Bushnell style?


----------



## kj2

Str8stroke said:


> kj2, ok you got me. What are these jewels? Kinda look like the a Duracell or Bushnell style?



Thorfire PF01 and PF02. Basically the same lights, only PF01 runs on 1x AAA and PF02 runs on 2x AAA. Fits and finish it quite good for their price


----------



## ven

WOW Dana,awesome 1st post,love the pic and:welcome:


----------



## Nicrod




----------



## RUSH FAN

Nicrod said:


>


Hey that Aluminum Tri-EDC is looking good Nick! 
Glad that it went back to a good home-


----------



## Nicrod

Thanks Paul! I'm so happy you got the pleasure of enjoying this 
one of a kind Tri-EDC 
....Glad to have this one back in the collection.


----------



## Cerealand

I have the same wallet.


----------



## Nicrod

Cerealand said:


> I have the same wallet.



Right on! Isn't it just the perfect minimalist EDC wallet?
I also have the black version.


----------



## Nicrod




----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

My 2 HDS lights, have a HDS LE Tactical on the way.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

RUSH FAN said:


> Hey that Aluminum Tri-EDC is looking good Nick!
> Glad that it went back to a good home-



Thats the aluminum version? I thought it was Ti for sure, but it's awesome regardless.
Is that the Steve Ku switch Nick, or is it from another light?


----------



## Nicrod

Yup, it is aluminum. And yes it's Steve Ku's Ti E switch mod. 4.5 amp 5 level driver 
4000K XPE2's, frosted drilled optic. Such a sweet EDC Mac. 

The second photo I posted of the 3 lights. That Tri EDC is Titanium.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Wow! Sounds like the perfect light! Hopefully Mac comes back someday. That's probably the only way I'll ever get the opportunity to own one of his. However, the chances of him coming out retirement from what I hear are pretty slim.

If I ever were to get ahold of a Mac, those Ku switches are probably impossible to get aren't they?


----------



## kj2

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> My 2 HDS lights, have a HDS LE Tactical on the way.


Nice :thumbsup:
Wonder how many HDS lights there are in the Netherlands.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

kj2 said:


> Nice :thumbsup:
> Wonder how many HDS lights there are in the Netherlands.



Ye that would be interesting to know! Never met anyone, in real life, here who cares about flashlights. So I expect not that many.


----------



## kj2

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Ye that would be interesting to know! Never met anyone, in real life, here who cares about flashlights. So I expect not that many.


I should get one too  but yeah..


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

kj2 said:


> I should get one too  but yeah..



Yeah they are very expensive, hurts me too  Once I have to pay for my own home/food the light purchases will slow down dramaticly.


----------



## Nicrod

Dirty wage guy said:


> Wow! Sounds like the perfect light! Hopefully Mac comes back someday. That's probably the only way I'll ever get the opportunity to own one of his. However, the chances of him coming out retirement from what I hear are pretty slim.
> 
> If I ever were to get ahold of a Mac, those Ku switches are probably impossible to get aren't they?




The E-switches are very rare! Not impossible tho! Depends on how much your willing to spend and 
how often you wanna check the forums. 

What at happened to your WTB for a Mac? I saw an bare aluminum Mac get offered to you. 
Did it not work out? Megatrowned also offered his Ti SST-50, or did he get cold feet ?


----------



## Dirty wage guy




----------



## Nicrod

Dirty wage guy said:


>



I know the feeling well buddy. I'm right there with you. I've been unable to buy 
any new light for months now. The economy is finally catching up to me


----------



## Str8stroke

Bringing life to a oldie but a goodie!


----------



## AndyF

Str8stroke said:


> Bringing life to a oldie but a goodie!



Very nice setup!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Str8stroke said:


> Bringing life to a oldie but a goodie!


I be like



!


----------



## jonwkng

MBI Tribal Bling.


----------



## KDM

Great pictures everyone! Too many to list.


----------



## kj2




----------



## Str8stroke

A different vantage point of the eMt1. My new nighttime edc. I have to give thanks to Tana!

kj2, that light has some wicked looking emitters. Neat how the center one looks like it has some type of orange peal in the reflector. How many modes does that have??


----------



## kj2

Str8stroke said:


> kj2, that light has some wicked looking emitters. Neat how the center one looks like it has some type of orange peal in the reflector. How many modes does that have??


5 constant modes plus a Strobe from the main 4 xm-l2's. And red/blue/green/white/flashing red and police strobe, from the color led.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

kj2 said:


> 5 constant modes plus a Strobe from the main 4 xm-l2's. And red/blue/green/white/flashing red and police strobe, from the color led.


Is that one of those skyRayking lights ? Obviously modded.


----------



## kj2

Mr. Nobody said:


> Is that one of those skyRayking lights ? Obviously modded.



Nope. Fenix LD75C. Check my signature to link to my review.


----------



## misterS

I've made few changes since I took this photo, but here's a fairly recent photo of my Ti Lights.



TiLights'15.JPG by misterS5595, on Flickr


----------



## jonwkng

Throw vs Flood. Vinh's X10Vn Fiat Lux & X10Vn Fiat Lux 12x XP-L mule.


----------



## angelr15

Newest edition to my collection. Thrunite neutron 2c v2 cw


----------



## easilyled

misterS said:


> I've made few changes since I took this photo, but here's a fairly recent photo of my Ti Lights.
> 
> 
> 
> TiLights'15.JPG by misterS5595, on Flickr



Very nice collection and great picture, MisterS! You have an extensive set of JetBeam lights.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Throw vs Flood. Vinh's X10Vn Fiat Lux & X10Vn Fiat Lux 12x XP-L mule.



Spectacular Jon. Your vast collection covers every type of beam and every type of light imaginable. I don't suppose you'd ever have to worry about a power cut.


----------



## ven

WOW misterS,stunning collection of ti beauties

Jon,i love that 47s form factor,just such a perfect size and great build to match...............then the 12 xp-l(my fav) awesome:twothumbsvn


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> I don't suppose you'd ever have to worry about a power cut.



Thanks to the stable infrastructure, the last power outage we had in my town was many years ago. But yeah, I suppose my lanterns and flashlights will be more than adequate. 



ven said:


> Jon,i love that 47s form factor,just such a perfect size and great build to match...............then the 12 xp-l(my fav) awesome:twothumbsvn



Yup, the 12x XP-L has the same [Daylight] setting on Max like our Triple Quads, but obviously less runtime endurance and heatsinkng.

Anyway, here are a couple more of my lights:-

Elektrolumens' Catadioptric Searchlight & Vinh's SkyLumens SL1


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Nicrod

Mmm, thats very nice Hiro!


----------



## Nicrod

I'll play...


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Very nice McG's fellas! Are they bead blasted and Did they come from Don like that?
Never seen an LS20 with that coating before. Lookin good Hiro!


----------



## Nicrod

Hey DWG,
thank you!

They are coated in ALTiNi 

aluminum Titanium Nitride coating ....if I'm not mistaken. 

And yes they did come from Don that way. 
Beautiful coating to have. Hiro's LS20 is very rare. Only a couple made like that iirc
His is a shelf queen. Mine is a user all the way, with the marks to prove it


----------



## KDM

Hiro Protagonist said:


>



My hero! Very nice.


----------



## easilyled

Hiro Protagonist said:


>



Beautiful Hiro!


----------



## Str8stroke

KDM. "my hero" I saw what you did there. lol

Those are some super pretty lights! They look like Stealth Fighters! Just mean looking!


----------



## jonwkng

Nice lights, guys!

Z1Vn - XHP50 & MT-G2


----------



## KDM

Str8stroke said:


> KDM. "my hero" I saw what you did there. lol
> 
> Those are some super pretty lights! They look like Stealth Fighters! Just mean looking!



HA! Well Nicrod and jonwkng are my hero's too. Beautiful lights guys.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Hiro just loves teasing us with the rare LS20 every few months. Great looking light.


----------



## Cerealand

Pair of LEEF Legos.


----------



## Str8stroke

Nice LEEF's! Look like LEEF LEGO Bats! lol


----------



## slim4511

misterS said:


> I've made few changes since I took this photo, but here's a fairly recent photo of my Ti Lights.
> 
> 
> 
> TiLights'15.JPG by misterS5595, on Flickr



Really nice collection you have there. Congrats.


----------



## angelr15




----------



## Dirty wage guy

Love the Leef's Cerealand! What emitters do ya got at the business ends of those babies?


----------



## Cerealand

3x18650s running a M61N SHO and a M61 219B SHO.


----------



## jfwalker

I'll play! Here's my HDS 170N along with my trusty Benchmade. They are both always in my pocket.


----------



## ven

Nice set up mr walker


----------



## Nicrod

I own the same pieces of gear mr walker. Except my BM is a plain edge. 
You have good taste !

:welcome:


----------



## jfwalker

Nicrod said:


> I own the same pieces of gear mr walker. Except my BM is a plain edge.
> You have good taste !
> 
> :welcome:



Thanks! Sometimes I wish j had the plain edge. I guess I'll have to buy another!


----------



## zipplet

This is the first time I have brought my lights together for a photo. I had a few CR123 lights before, but I left them in the UK for the moment (probably an additional 10 lights).

Actually, I'm shocked at how many lights I have...


----------



## Eric242

I recently took some pictures of most of my lights in groups...


----------



## easilyled

An excellent collection and great pictures Eric242. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

OMG Eric WOW absolutely stunning collection


----------



## DellSuperman

Eric242, impressive collection!


----------



## Nicrod

Eric242, has one of the nicest, SureFire collection I know of....
And The photos he takes, makes them look FANTASTIC! :bow:


----------



## Nicrod




----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Nice gear Nick!


----------



## Nicrod

A photo of my one and only CR2 light. 

Titanium Jil-Lite w/black leather holster
Stainless Steel spare CR2 carrier,
Just a really cool little setup.


----------



## KDM

Nice pictures Nicrod. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nicrod

Thank you! :wave:


----------



## misterS

easilyled said:


> Very nice collection and great picture, MisterS! You have an extensive set of JetBeam lights.



Thank you very much!!


----------



## misterS

slim4511 said:


> Really nice collection you have there. Congrats.



Thanks...really appreciate it!


----------



## misterS

ven said:


> WOW misterS,stunning collection of ti beauties
> 
> Jon,i love that 47s form factor,just such a perfect size and great build to match...............then the 12 xp-l(my fav) awesome:twothumbsvn


Hey, thanks!!


----------



## knife117

New keychain setup:


----------



## Eric242

easilyled said:


> An excellent collection and great pictures Eric242. :thumbsup:





ven said:


> OMG Eric WOW absolutely stunning collection





DellSuperman said:


> Eric242, impressive collection!





Nicrod said:


> Eric242, has one of the nicest, SureFire collection I know of....
> And The photos he takes, makes them look FANTASTIC! :bow:


Thanks a lot guys  I wish I still had a Surefire collection though.....these days are gone after I sold almost all of them in 2013/2014 (apart from the very few in the pictures).

Eric


----------



## archimedes

Eric242 said:


> Thanks a lot guys  I wish I still had a Surefire collection though.....these days are gone after I sold almost all of them in 2013/2014 (apart from the very few in the pictures).
> 
> Eric



What an awesome collection of the work of @Tana ... [emoji106]

Also, the torch you list as "mutant" reminds me of this one ...







Cheers !


----------



## orictheman

Holy crap you guys really know your stuff. im rocking a simple c8 lamp! haha


----------



## Mr. Nobody

M2 with a XHP50


----------



## _UPz




----------



## angelr15

Beautiful night here is the PNW 



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Glofindel




----------



## ven

_UPz said:


>




Awesome pic as always UPz,now that is either one big LD75 or a bonsai


----------



## ven

Stunning glowfindel:thumbsup:


----------



## Glofindel

ven said:


> Stunning glowfindel[emoji106]


Cheers mate


----------



## jonwkng




----------



## ven

Oh..........wow


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Oh..........wow



Yeah, it is just ridiculously beautiful. It is just amazing to behold what a talented craftsman can do to brass, copper and nickel silver.
I've had the light for awhile, but it never fails to make me go 'wow' (too).


----------



## easilyled

Just gorgeous Jon. You must be very proud to be the owner of that unique JHanko masterpiece.


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Just gorgeous Jon. You must be very proud to be the owner of that unique JHanko masterpiece.



Most definitely. I think that those of us who have _any_ of Jeff's creations feel the same.


----------



## Nicrod

:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Str8stroke

:kewlpics:OH Mercy! That Jeff Machine is a sight to behold!!!:wow:

If you tire of that jewel, put me in line for it! I would box frame it, and display that on the mantle, take some pictures and make some T-Shirts to sport around town, I would get a felt painting of it, I would get a shag rug made like it, I would get some stickers for the back of truck, on driver side "str8stroke" on pass side, "Killer Hanko", then one big one in the center that reads, "RIP to all my other flashlights, may your photons carry on"!
Ok, so I got a bit silly...... I may not do the shag rug, but.....That is one fine specimen.


----------



## Lomandor

Wow! That is some crazy sh%t!


----------



## jonwkng

Here are a couple of old photos that some of you may have seen previously...
For the benefit of those who haven't, here are a couple of my favourites.
Some things are just worth having a second look.


----------



## Glofindel

Amazing. I love the more you look the more details you see.
Thank you for sharing, Jon


----------



## ven

Glofindel said:


> Amazing. I love the more you look the more details you see.
> Thank you for sharing, Jon



+100


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Most definitely. I think that those of us who have _any_ of Jeff's creations feel the same.



That's very true, but that light is particularly awesome, even by Jeff's unattainably lofty standards!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Excellent photos Jon!!


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> That's very true, but that light is particularly awesome, even by Jeff's unattainably lofty standards!





dlmorgan999 said:


> Excellent photos Jon!!



Thanks guys! Truth be told, the Mokume Gane light started out as a casual remark between Jon (*egrep*) and I, about how insanely cool it would be for Jeff to craft a light for me out of Mokume Gane.

You know what they say... Be careful what you ask for!


----------



## _UPz

awesome light and pics, jonwkng.
thanks for sharing!


----------



## MRsDNF

I haven't seen a light like that before. I can only wonder at the time and effort that has gone into building this creation. Amazing.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Thanks guys! Truth be told, the Mokume Gane light started out as a casual remark between Jon (*egrep*) and I, about how insanely cool it would be for Jeff to craft a light for me out of Mokume Gane.
> 
> You know what they say... Be careful what you ask for!



I think it was a very shrewd move of yours Jon. I have seen a few Mokume Gane lights over the years made by various artists but the result from Jeff is spectacular in respect of showing the textured layers so beautifully.


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## Nicrod

I really enjoy looking at that pen str8!

Details please?


----------



## Str8stroke

Nicrod: Tactical Turn, Shaker model. It is in a class of its own.


----------



## Alex1234

this is the most beautiful light i have ever seen. although i bet my wallet would not think the same way 




jonwkng said:


>


----------



## KDM

Mcgizmo fans


----------



## ven

See you have raised the ANTe there KDM:nana:

Awesome


----------



## blah9

Oh man, I thought that was just dirt on top of the light at first, haha! Cool picture!


----------



## KDM

Thanks Ven! Thought you would like this being a 4x4 guy. This is my sons truck, I installed a bull bar and light bar on.


----------



## ven

Oh yeh ,wow loving the truck,thanks for sharing,lucky lad and those rims.......... Nicely.............


----------



## ven

Just too many custom stunners,so i am throwing a pic to lower the tone.............not by much, but substantially :laughing:

Quite possible the worst light i own.............or at least down there


----------



## KDM

Thanks Ven, I love checking out all the lights on here from the cheapest to the most expensive. The heavily used and abused are some of my favorites.


----------



## ven

Cheers,little different in output :laughing:


----------



## Str8stroke

Well in the spirit of Ven, I am gonna lower the tone a few more notches. And yes it works and I use it often! lol 
KDM, I got one for you! lol


----------



## ven

:laughing:

One more,sported by my little one






Beat that baby :laughing:


----------



## KDM

Killer!!!


----------



## easilyled

Nice pictures ven & KDM.

Its good that you're passing the baton to the youngsters ven. What a head start! All I had was very weak mags to play with when I was a kid. I was wondering whether you were pleased, annoyed or indifferent with the football this last Sunday?


----------



## ven

Thanks,he has quite a collection going,he gave his as new maglite 2XAA to a gravely ill young boy late last year,he loved it and played with the focus for ages. 

Unfortunately he is no longer with us,but it was a special flashlight for him at the time and would not put it down.

He was unable to click/press buttons,but the maglite focus system just works,for any kid imo ,I think it's a great start to lights. Tough,easy to use and easily fed for fuel.......hard to go wrong.

My little one has this AA fed





and a tube to name a couple


----------



## KDM

Great collection he has there Ven. I'm raising three flashaholic's myself, my wife is even proud of her small collection.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Thanks,he has quite a collection going,he gave his as new maglite 2XAA to a gravely ill young boy late last year,he loved it and played with the focus for ages.
> 
> Unfortunately he is no longer with us,but it was a special flashlight for him at the time and would not put it down.
> 
> He was unable to click/press buttons,but the maglite focus system just works,for any kid imo ,I think it's a great start to lights. Tough,easy to use and easily fed for fuel.......hard to go wrong.
> 
> My little one has this AA fed ....... and a tube to name a couple



You are obviously imbuing him with great values as well as knowledge. Well done!


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> You are obviously imbuing him with great values as well as knowledge. Well done!





Thank you!! for kind words,he loves his lights,my daughter(8) also is in to them ,except she prefers dainty stainless types(and a pink tube) :laughing:


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Thank you!! for kind words,he loves his lights,my daughter(8) also is in to them ,except she prefers dainty stainless types(and a pink tube) :laughing:



Pink cerakoted lights were the vogue at one time here. (the cpfers all claimed that they were for their wives and daughters, but who knows?  )


----------



## ven

:laughing: maybe some members may get pics up to prove either way

Madisons edc(quick phone pics)




Used for guinea pig food searching


----------



## easilyled

Cute Guinea pigs - they look very content there ... and great edc.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Cute Guinea pigs - they look very content there ... and great edc.




I just surmised over a year,on average,they cost my a gizmo in hay and food :laughing:


----------



## KDM

Great pictures Ven, not only am I fighting fire ants today the equipment I'm working on is full of wasp! I won't be photographing them.


----------



## ven

Cheers..........hate wasps and take great pleasure in ............ although they let off a scent to attract more when injured or killed!!


----------



## Str8stroke

KDM said:


> Great pictures Ven, not only am I fighting fire ants today the equipment I'm working on is full of wasp! I won't be photographing them.



Wow, You should really give the guys at Overready a call. I hear they a Wasp problem too! :nana:


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> Wow, You should really give the guys at Overready a call. I hear they a Wasp problem too! :nana:




They have been stung too................


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> I just surmised over a year,on average,they cost my a gizmo in hay and food :laughing:



I'm sure they keep Madison very happy and you can't put a price on that. 

Talking about hating wasps, you better not watch Sky's TV Series called Fortitude then.


----------



## KDM

Str8stroke said:


> Wow, You should really give the guys at Overready a call. I hear they a Wasp problem too! :nana:



That's out of my expertise.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

I'm not here to show off my photographic skills as I don't have them, just here to show my lights! 
Just got the one in the front today! Awesome light! (The HDS Tactical)


----------



## ven

wow,show off away HDS and elzetta are on my must have list...........very nice


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Thanks Ven.  
The HDS is always on me, such a great light. Next to that the bored Elzetta Charlie is my favorite one, that thing feels so solid plus the beam is amazing outside, very wide spill with a tiny hotspot reaching just that bit further. I really like the feel of the Charlie but if i'd gone for a Bravo model i'd probably carry it more often. Just that bit more compact for carrying it in my jacket. Ofcourse I have a Bravo body but it's not bored so it doesn't give the 900 lumens so I just leave it on the Charlie 
My third favorite is the EB2 backup, very easy to carry because it's so slim and I really like the beam the TIR lens gives, perfect size hotspot it gives to reach out there but still light up a decent chunk of space.


----------



## gunga

Brass 18650 vs Quark AA. 





EDIT: Can't seem to upload a decent quality image from the app here?


----------



## ven

gunga said:


> Brass 18650 vs Quark AA.
> 
> View attachment 439
> 
> 
> EDIT: Can't seem to upload a decent quality image from the app here?









Very nice


----------



## gunga

It's tiny, a touch longer than a Zebralight SC62, and a touch skinnier. I like it because you can likely swap everything out/mod it/fix it if anything goes wrong (Need to find a replacement non-standard lens though I think, if you break it). Zebralights are great but are completely non-serviceable.


----------



## jonwkng

Vinh's handiwork.


----------



## easilyled

Amazing Jon ... that light is putting out some serious lumens by the looks of it.


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Amazing Jon ... that light is putting out some serious lumens by the looks of it.



Yes, it is plenty floody despite the shaved MK-Rs you see.


----------



## Rossymeister




----------



## ven

Awesome pics guys,loving vinhs work jon


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Nice lights Deicide! Also I like your post count


----------



## Rossymeister

Thanks!


----------



## Str8stroke

Decide, those are nice. All Dressed In Black! Nice (Well except the G lol) 

nice pic


----------



## GegeV2

My first torch! :ironic:


----------



## Rossymeister

Awesome! I started out on fenix lights too, and you can see where i ended up..


----------



## Str8stroke

GegeV2, great start there! So whatcha think so far??? And what sup with the Gshock collection??


----------



## Mr. Nobody

I just need a cren bezel ring for the Surefire M2 head.


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> GegeV2, great start there! So whatcha think so far??? And what sup with the Gshock collection??




+1 to all that,+ keep weighing up a Gshock for an every day wear.

Could put some pics in the watch thread Gege


----------



## ven

Nice line up mr nobody:thumbsup:,loving the mods you have been doing,last pic is a cracker. Got a Convoy M1 on way imminent,keep my M2 company as a big fan of the brand:thumbsup: Admittedly no exciting plans for it unlike yours............just another work back up light for me(beater)


----------



## Alex1234

m25c2 Turbo head


----------



## Str8stroke

That last pic has a really cool look to it.


----------



## Alex1234

one thing i always wanted to know is what causes the image flip. as you can see in the last pic the mcpcb lettering is flipped and so are the wires


----------



## _UPz




----------



## ven

Awesome pics Alex&UPz


----------



## Mr. Nobody

ven said:


> Nice line up mr nobody[emoji106],loving the mods you have been doing,last pic is a cracker. Got a Convoy M1 on way imminent,keep my M2 company as a big fan of the brand[emoji106] Admittedly no exciting plans for it unlike yours............just another work back up light for me(beater)


Thanks bud


Alex1234 said:


> m25c2 Turbo head


I DIG those reflector pics. Noctigon FTW!


----------



## jonwkng

Work-in-progress...


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a great photo Jon, and now I'm very curious to see the completed work!


----------



## jonwkng

dlmorgan999 said:


> That's a great photo Jon, and now I'm very curious to see the completed work!



Thanks, Dave! I got bored waiting for the HDS Hyper Red run, so I stuffed an Oslon Hyper Red PowerStar 4 into an Alpha Ready-Made. Finding a suitably sized boost driver that handles the voltage requirement of the array was a pain. Currently runs great off a 2-layer driver, but I've managed to source a single layer driver that should make it more amenable to adding heat sinking. Beautiful tint of red.


----------



## ven

Nice work Jon,certainly on fire with your lights and mods:twothumbs


----------



## kj2

Very nice work there, Jon. Keep those pics coming


----------



## AndyF

How well does the Olson Powerstar perform with the Ledil boom reflector?. Thats an interesting build your doing.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Nicrod

jonwkng said:


> Work-in-progress...



WOW! Now that is impressive and gorgeous! 
Nice work! :twothumbs


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Nice work Jon,certainly on fire with your lights and mods:twothumbs





kj2 said:


> Very nice work there, Jon. Keep those pics coming





Nicrod said:


> WOW! Now that is impressive and gorgeous!
> Nice work! :twothumbs



Thanks, guys!



AndyF said:


> How well does the Olson Powerstar perform with the Ledil boom reflector?. Thats an interesting build your doing.



The Powerstar 4 I'm using is basically 4x Oslon SSL80 Hyper Reds in an array (If I'm not mistaken).
What I've found is that the Ledil Boom MC-S is a good "flood-ish" reflector that does well in smoothening out multi-die emitters and in this case, the output from the 4 emitters.


----------



## Nicrod

Nuthin Fancy, but I really like this one lately. 

When I got it(second hand), it had the shiny finish, that was so scratched up. So I took it Apart and used the green scotch brite pad,

And brought new life to it. Seriously surprised at how simple it was, to make it look this nice. Anyway, I like it a lot. Maybe you guys will to.
Okay Here's a shot before the scotch brite:






And after:


----------



## Str8stroke

Good looking finish. Looks like a DarkSuck clip on that?


----------



## Nicrod

Thank you, and yes. 
Some of The best clips I've ever used.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Nice job on the Preon buddy!


----------



## Nicrod

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Nice job on the Preon buddy!



:thanks: Hiro


----------



## ven

Really like that nicrod,nice work..........looks an ideal light to edc


----------



## Nicrod

Hi Ven,

Thank you! And yes its wonderful to EDC! 

Ive been rotating other lights everyday, but this one 
has been riding around since I fixed it up. 

And I'd like to add...IF anyone hasn't tried one of Jason's clips yet,
and you DO own a compatible light, yer missing out! 

So far I've tried almost ALL of em. 
Let's see...I've put them on HDS, NovaTac(modified), Peak, Preon, 6P's, C2's, LF2XT 

I am Definatly a clip kinda guy. And if the DS preon clip was never created, I wouldn't have even bothered with the light.


----------



## Nicrod

Here's one that gets NO love, but is really a wonderful light. 
Titanium Quark 123T Modded to Nichia 219 
Now that the head has been opened. Emitters can be swapped whenever! 
And the clip can be taken off or put back at leisure. 
Just thought I'd share;

Edit**
Wanted to add, I got this light from long time member 'BeamHead' and this was my first Titanium light. This was back in the first year of my being a member. And had a hand in sending me down this slippery slope of flashlight frenzy


----------



## ven

I love it!!! very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## tobrien

jonwkng said:


> The Powerstar 4 I'm using is basically 4x Oslon SSL80 Hyper Reds in an array (If I'm not mistaken).
> What I've found is that the Ledil Boom MC-S is a good "flood-ish" reflector that does well in smoothening out multi-die emitters and in this case, the output from the 4 emitters.


very nice! is the hyper red Oslon the same stuff as "super red?"

I really want to get some good red LEDs and I _think_ Oslon/Osram may be the ticket


----------



## Nicrod

Hey str8t,

Ive been reading up on forced Patina, perhaps for my Cu Mac. 
what did you use for that?

ha, and what is that on your clip? :thinking: A little Ball bearing of sorts.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

jonwkng said:


> Work-in-progress...


Do you have a dedicated thread on this build?


----------



## AndyF

Mr. Nobody said:


> Do you have a dedicated thread on this build?



+1. I would like more details on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kj2

DQG Slim AAA


----------



## jonwkng

Before we go too off-topic, here's a photo of one of my favourite UV output lights. Gotta love a light with a safety. 









tobrien said:


> very nice! is the hyper red Oslon the same stuff as "super red?"
> I really want to get some good red LEDs and I _think_ Oslon/Osram may be the ticket



It is _red_ red to me. My SunWayMan D20A's red emitter is a wee bit amber. I don't know if it is super, but Oslon markets quite a few tints of red across a few Oslon emitter families - Amber (625nm), Red (634nm), Hyper Red (660nm) & Far Red (730nm). 

One thing to note though, a single Oslon SSL Hyper Red has a drive voltage of 2.1V and max drive current of 1A. As with CREE's colour emitter options, appropriate driver selection is important. 



Mr. Nobody said:


> Do you have a dedicated thread on this build?





AndyF said:


> +1. I would like more details on this.



Not yet. It is still a work in progress, since I'm still waiting for some alternate drivers to arrive. Anyways, I don't think the array was ever meant to see the insides of a flashlight. 

Here are the numbers - the PowerStar 4 a series array, meaning it has the same max 1A drive current as mentioned above. Drive voltage is 8.0-10.4V, so multi-cell applications only. Output at 700mA is close to 6W. This was only ever meant to be a 'just for fun' project. 
As with most of such projects, especially involving series Li-ions and high current applications, going is always a possibility, so be warned.


Meanwhile, here are more fun projects I'm playing around with. 
Some of them will be in lights soon, I hope.


----------



## Nicrod

kj2 said:


> DQG Slim AAA



Neat little light! 
I like it.


----------



## gunga

Nicrod, I really like that Preon. I wish I could get one in Nichia 219 (I missed the run a while ago) in ti. I have a beta QR and the clip is the best thing on it. So the preon with that clip is just awesome...


----------



## Nicrod

gunga said:


> Nicrod, I really like that Preon. I wish I could get one in Nichia 219 (I missed the run a while ago) in ti. I have a beta QR and the clip is the best thing on it. So the preon with that clip is just awesome...


Heya mike,
thank you. Yea I love the Prometheus clips. It makes the light!! 
Deployment is quick, as well as stowing it back.
I wish It could have a Nichia installed. It does have 
a nice Snow White tint.

I have been carrying it non stop, last 3 weeks, since taking the 
scotch brite to it.


----------



## LeBossu

Beauty and the Beast :






When I received the MD2, I thought I wouldn't have any use for the C2 anymore, but it actually made me realize how much I liked its ergonomics (the way I can naturally hold it, the great switch placement, its clip…).
I really like the MD2 so far, but I wonder if I'll ever be able to part with this C2…


----------



## markr6

Got my MH20 last night. Pretty nice light, but the SC600w II L2 still just spanks it.


----------



## LeBossu

markr6 said:


> Got my MH20 last night. Pretty nice light, but the SC600w II L2 still just spanks it.


That MkII is just so appealling...


----------



## Nicrod

LeBossu said:


> Beauty and the Beast :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I received the MD2, I thought I wouldn't have any use for the C2 anymore, but it actually made me realize how much I liked its ergonomics (the way I can naturally hold it, the great switch placement, its clip…).
> I really like the MD2 so far, but I wonder if I'll ever be able to part with this C2…



If I had to pick only one, it would be the C2 bored to 18mm. The clip is good, but I replaced both my C2's clips,
one with a DS Prometheus clip, the other one received a two way LX2 clip. I don't see myself parting with the C2's
Its one of those "must own" or at very least a "must try" for a flashaholic


----------



## ven




----------



## cland72

Nicrod said:


> If I had to pick only one, it would be the C2 bored to 18mm. The clip is good, but I replaced both my C2's clips,
> one with a DS Prometheus clip, the other one received a two way LX2 clip. I don't see myself parting with the C2's
> Its one of those "must own" or at very least a "must try" for a flashaholic



I completely agree. Two staples I'll never part with are a 6P and C2-HA. They are infinitely upgradeable and SO rugged.


----------



## Monocrom

I don't edc my SF C2 anymore. But I'll never part with it. It's not H.A. and the scratches give it awesome character.


----------



## Glofindel

Nicrod said:


> Here's one that gets NO love, but is really a wonderful light.
> Titanium Quark 123T Modded to Nichia 219
> Now that the head has been opened. Emitters can be swapped whenever!
> And the clip can be taken off or put back at leisure.
> Just thought I'd share;
> 
> Edit**
> Wanted to add, I got this light from long time member 'BeamHead' and this was my first Titanium light. This was back in the first year of my being a member. And had a hand in sending me down this slippery slope of flashlight frenzy


Very nice. Quark ti has been on my list for a long time but never really have a chance to look to buy one. Now you get me going again.


----------



## Nicrod

:nana: Glad to have done that for you. I'm happy to hear there are still quark Fans out there. 
The quark was my FIRST EDC light. I think you should get yourself one. I made a WTB in 2012
and got this one, less than a week. 

Nick


----------



## Qooo

Well it's not in the mail anymore but still excited.


----------



## LightWalker

Olight S15


----------



## Alex1234

The whole collection so far. M25c2vnT xpg2 pdtc and k40lvn xpl pdtc coming soon


----------



## Str8stroke

Nice collection you have going there. Good mix of things. 

3rd one from the that Gray maglaser (or aspheric) , looks like you forgot to put that back in the bathroom by the toilet!


----------



## Nicrod

^^^


----------



## LightWalker

Shiningbeam Blaze X


----------



## D2000

Thought I'd share my work-beaten but recently polished Al Tri EDC.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

My Toolbox is overflowing and in desperate need of being organized....or maybe get a second one. The "buy" button is so much easier to hit than the "sell"button...




The Four Sevens family





Just the Sunwayman's





Note how after Vinh polished the Ti "King of Thrones" and debadged it, it glows...




Here is a small case I keep some of my fav EDC's in, I pulled the foam out so you could see all the contents in one photo. Yes there are 3 Titanium D25C's & one Aluminum D25C, buy all have been modded by Vinh and no two are the same. Similar to the V11Rs.




and, a little off topic, but what good are lights without batteries?


----------



## Nicrod

D2000 said:


> Thought I'd share my work-beaten but recently polished Al Tri EDC.



Hey Bro,

Ive always liked your Tri EDC. I saw photos of it Cerakoted, and also when you took the scotch brite to it. 
It looks well loved. Awesome picture.
What did you use to polish it?

Crazy Eddie- nice collection of 4Sevens.


----------



## D2000

Thanks man. Its been through much use and changed many times but this is the final form I think. Only thing that will change soon is the clip screws. I got some titanium ones coming in the mail. Glad to know it's been noticed in the past. 

I use a buffing disc that can be bought from most hardware places and some cutting compound specific to SS and AL..





You can find compounds for many different metals. It really works a treat. Takes a a few minutes to do. 

I usually remove the battery and LE pill for the more intense shine up but if you don't go quick and avoid the friction heat you can always get a quick buff without the hassle. 

Oh and you're right that 4sevens collection is amazing.


----------



## Nicrod

Nice! Thank you! That machine looks like it makes 'quick' work of it. 

I like the upgraded screws idea. My favorite are the Ti Torx screws JHanko uses. 
Be sure to post an image when you get the screws. 

Have you dropped your light at all? And if yes, how did the AL handle it? 
Whenever I carry my bare AL Mac, I'm so afraid to drop it. It feels so fragile
to me compared to the Ti or even copper ones. 

Like I feel as though it would put a crazy dent in it. I could just be over paranoid about it. 
It just seems such a soft metal, and when it's bare, I see all the little scratches it picks up. 
But your light looks like it held up very well, just curious if it's hit the floor


----------



## Mr. Nobody

MTG2 S3 gold, XPG2 L2T with glow, XHP50 M2.


----------



## D2000

Nicrod said:


> Have you dropped your light at all? And if yes, how did the AL handle it?
> Whenever I carry my bare AL Mac, I'm so afraid to drop it. It feels so fragile
> to me compared to the Ti or even copper ones.
> 
> Like I feel as though it would put a crazy dent in it. I could just be over paranoid about it.
> It just seems such a soft metal, and when it's bare, I see all the little scratches it picks up.
> But your light looks like it held up very well, just curious if it's hit the floor



I can't tell you how many times I've dropped it man. Heaps and heaps. On every surface. It lives on my keys so it's always been fumbled around and does get dropped occasionally. At first I was crazy paranoid too. I had a big drop when the cerakote was still on it and the dent mark had the cerakote indented into it which I couldn't remove even after the paint was removed. 

The crenulations also are a weak point and the outsides of them are still dented. 
I did take a round file and sanding paper to try and neaten them back up and the crenulations actually look nice now. 

The metal is soft and I plan on trying to machine a titanium duplicate host some time in the future.


----------



## jonwkng

Trits & Titanium, by Tain


----------



## Nicrod

Outstanding Trio Jonathon.

Looks kinda like 3 UFO's

Take me to your leader....


----------



## Nicrod

D2000 said:


> The metal is soft and I plan on trying to machine a titanium duplicate host some time in the future.



Brother, IF you mange to reproduce an exact copy, that would be the most amazing thing! 
Not to mention, all the people that would be begging you to make them one....you could 
potentially be the next Mac, if you wanted.


----------



## magellan

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> My Toolbox is overflowing and in desperate need of being organized....or maybe get a second one. The "buy" button is so much easier to hit than the "sell"button...




Amazing collection. I think you need one of those big red Craftsman tool chests to organize them.


----------



## ven

Awesome collection Mr crazyeddie ,really love the 47s family.

Fantastic pic Jon and even more fantastic lights


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Trits & Titanium, by Tain


Nice photo Jon.  I always like photos with limited depth-of-field like that one.


----------



## Capolini

Wow........*Crazyeddiethefirst*,,,,,,,,,,,,I did a quick, quick scan and I see at least 110 there!  Almost Triple the amount I have[40]!

These are the best pictures I took as far as "clarity" goes of comparison photos after I got the EC11.

Most lineup pics I have taken were not that good. My camera is a 2006 Canon Elura 100[Camcorder] that I bought for my first trip to Italy in 2006!

*EC11 W/OUT CLIP- "SOLO"

*






*
PD12vn-EC11-D25Cvn Ti V3

*






*C22C-SC62-PD12vn-EC11-D25Cvn Ti V3-S10

**




*


----------



## ven

Nice line up of little lights there Roberto:thumbsup:,how are you finding the little power house ec11 of late? I keep pondering over it :laughing: Is it worthy of capo de capo test regime?


----------



## D2000

Nicrod said:


> Brother, IF you mange to reproduce an exact copy, that would be the most amazing thing!
> Not to mention, all the people that would be begging you to make them one....you could
> potentially be the next Mac, if you wanted.


Oh yeah tell me about it. I'll definitely produce them. Actually I was wondering where to get some titanium. Gonna have a bit of a search elsewhere in the forum to get info on shipping to Australia. Got a lathe/mill and a cad model I've already made.


----------



## Nicrod

Maybe Barry at PW could point the way. I wouldn't have the slightest idea. 
I would think Australia would have their own share of machinist's working in
titanium. But then again, I know squat about the subject. 

Nick


----------



## Capolini

ven said:


> Nice line up of little lights there Roberto:thumbsup:,how are you finding the little power house ec11 of late? I keep pondering over it :laughing: Is it worthy of capo de capo test regime?



It gets VERY hot, VERY QUICKLY ,,,< 3 minutes worth on turbo! Needs additional heat sinking. A very powerful and impressive little stock light especially w/ IMR 18350, seems just as bright as my SC62[1000L], C22C[1000L] and almost as bright as my D25Cvn Ti V3!!. I took about a half dozen wall shots with my "up to date" camera"!!


All you need to know is on this thread! For awhile it was just me an a few others posting. Now others are getting the light to add some insight to all the repeat posters!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?399936-*New*-Nitecore-EC11


----------



## kj2

My ZL family.





_Crappy phone pic _


----------



## Nicrod

Nice Family of ZebraLights! 

I only recently became a ZL fan. 
I got my first one, an H30. 

It has become a staple in my camping gear.


----------



## kj2

Nicrod said:


> Nice Family of ZebraLights!
> 
> I only recently became a ZL fan.
> I got my first one, an H30.
> 
> It has become a staple in my camping gear.


Thanks 
Cool that you've one of the first models.


----------



## Dakine234

Aloha everyone,
My collection of users:




**Forgot the Sapphire GS on my keys**

My rotation of user knives and lights:


----------



## Nicrod

:huh::huh::huh: 



My kind of gear Dakine.....big Spyderco fan here! 

The Mac rounds it out nicely. 

And so, you've had a couple days with the Mac now, So....What do you think?


----------



## _UPz

Great stuff, thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## KDM

What's the knife bottom right beside the Aeon? Nice collection BTW!


----------



## Nicrod

KDM said:


> What's the knife bottom right beside the Aeon? Nice collection BTW!



Looks like a Techno, from spyderco.


----------



## KDM

Nicrod said:


> Looks like a Techno, from spyderco.



Thanks I had just found it. I'm looking for a knife around that size.


----------



## Alex1234

Check out the size of this cfl bulb compared to my tk61 lol 85w cfl


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Capolini said:


> Wow........*Crazyeddiethefirst*,,,,,,,,,,,,I did a quick, quick scan and I see at least 110 there!  Almost Triple the amount I have[40]!
> 
> The crazy part is I have not opened the other 4 drawers of the wooden chest and I have 4 other smaller containers. My entire Olight collection, most of my titanium lights, my V11's, Solarforcea, Deerelights, Tiablos, Balders, Crelants, and oh yeah, My Surefire collection. I was a flight nurse for years, and for a lot of patients it is a terrifying time; hurt, some flying for the first time, I got in the habit of giving away lights. It is amazing to see the transformation and sense of security someone has holding on to a AA or AAA light. Once I quit, I kept trying out new lights but not giving them away. Over the last couple of years there have been some really cool advances. If you think I have a lot of lights, you should see my batteries...


----------



## Capolini

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Capolini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow........*Crazyeddiethefirst*,,,,,,,,,,,,I did a quick, quick scan and I see at least 110 there!  Almost Triple the amount I have[40]!
> 
> The crazy part is I have not opened the other 4 drawers of the wooden chest and I have 4 other smaller containers. My entire Olight collection, most of my titanium lights, my V11's, Solarforcea, Deerelights, Tiablos, Balders, Crelants, and oh yeah, My Surefire collection. I was a flight nurse for years, and for a lot of patients it is a terrifying time; hurt, some flying for the first time, I got in the habit of giving away lights. It is amazing to see the transformation and sense of security someone has holding on to a AA or AAA light. Once I quit, I kept trying out new lights but not giving them away. Over the last couple of years there have been some really cool advances. If you think I have a lot of lights, you should see my batteries...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you put their beams back to back they might reach Philadelphia!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dakine234

Nicrod said:


> :huh::huh::huh:
> 
> 
> 
> My kind of gear Dakine.....big Spyderco fan here!
> 
> The Mac rounds it out nicely.
> 
> And so, you've had a couple days with the Mac now, So....What do you think?


Mahalo! 
Spydercoʻs are excellent knives, severely underrated in my opinion!

Love the macs for sure! Exceeds my expectations and definitely worth the wait/search! Earlier today I wrote a pretty detailed review with my thoughts here on CPF that I know you saw, but anyone whose interested feel free to give it a read.


----------



## Dakine234

_UPz said:


> Great stuff, thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


Mahalo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dakine234

KDM said:


> Thanks I had just found it. I'm looking for a knife around that size.


Yup Nicrod got it, spyderco techno. For the price its fit and finish is on par or exceeds some custom knives iʻve handled. Im in the same boat, i prefer knives with blades between 2.5 and 3 inches, perfect EDC sized blade!


----------



## MRsDNF

My new work light. lt runs a 16340 battery, .8 amp on high 3 mode 7135 driver, 19.2mm reflector, AR lens and a XPE2 torch led. The light itself is 22mm in diameter.






The magnet is meant for a Convoy C8 tailcap.


----------



## markr6

Alex1234 said:


>



LOL!!! Do you keep that bulb in there or just joking around?


----------



## Alex1234

I wish i could keep it in there but you cant even look at it when its on lol so its a bit blinding. My whole room lights up like crazy


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

Nice goodies Ven!


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Nice goodies Ven!



Hi there easilyled

PD35 which is a work light,really like this light,form factor. Just a great all round light imo. Then the acebeam ec32vn de-dome xpg2 neutral for home/camping etc edc use. I have more cooler lights than neutral/warm so it is nice to have another neutral to break up the tint. Like a little variety and to have the choice depending on use,be it around house or out and about in country park/s etc.




Yes pd35 has tail cap locked out in this pic


----------



## Nicrod

MRsDNF said:


> My new work light. lt runs a 16340 battery, .8 amp on high 3 mode 7135 driver, 19.2mm reflector, AR lens and a XPE2 torch led. The light itself is 22mm in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magnet is meant for a Convoy C8 tailcap.



Did you build this light? 

I like it! 
Details please?

is it a twisty? I like the knurled patterns. Love the magnetic tail. 

Would like to see a pic of the business end. 
And is it made from SS ? I really like the look of this light. 

Nick


----------



## Ladd

That is one stout looking light. I too would be interested in hearing more about it.


----------



## Dakine234

Yesterdays goods


----------



## KDM

Dakine234 said:


> Yup Nicrod got it, spyderco techno. For the price its fit and finish is on par or exceeds some custom knives iʻve handled. Im in the same boat, i prefer knives with blades between 2.5 and 3 inches, perfect EDC sized blade!



Just received one today, love it!


----------



## gunga

*MRsDNF, **where did you get that cool red grip ring?*


----------



## Dakine234

KDM said:


> Just received one today, love it!


Nice pick up! Carried mine today too! Excellent knife


----------



## KDM

Very nice!


----------



## dJippe




----------



## KDM




----------



## Nicrod

Loving the Techno KDM 

Did it come with that spacer? 
You guys are influencing me to go grab one 

Dakine- How's the Mac treating you?


----------



## KDM

Nicrod said:


> Loving the Techno KDM
> 
> Did it come with that spacer?
> You guys are influencing me to go grab one
> 
> Dakine- How's the Mac treating you?



Yes it did, really loving the finish and its sharp as a razor.


----------



## Omenwolf

All in rotation except for the 2 big lights.


----------



## Str8stroke

omenwolf, I like the variety you have there! Some really nice stuff too. You look prepared! With all those lanyards, I am surprised you didn't put one on that G23.


----------



## Omenwolf

That's just the EDC stuff Most of my carry blades and lights have lanyards cause its just an easier draw. The HK VP9 and G23 are worn in OTW kydex so they draw really nice, the shield though is worn for deep concealment so I should figure out a way do put a lanyard on that one lol.


----------



## Nicrod

Omenwolf said:


> All in rotation except for the 2 big lights.



:goodjob: :twothumbs


----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hi Str8stroke, beautiful light, what kind of head is that?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Which tailcap is that?

Bill


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

I believe that the ti head is from a Tain Corona and the ti tail is from jasonH. Sweet lego!


----------



## easilyled




----------



## Bullzeyebill

Hiro Protagonist said:


> I believe that the ti head is from a Tain Corona and the ti tail is from jasonH. Sweet lego!



It is sweet. I have the camo E1B. Does that long tailcap give you an extension for a 14500? Just guessing out loud.  

Bill


----------



## Str8stroke

Hiro Protagonist said:


> I believe that the ti head is from a Tain Corona and the ti tail is from jasonH. Sweet lego!




BINGO!


----------



## Str8stroke

Iphone pic, but couldn't resist.


----------



## Nicrod

Looks like UFO's :nana:


----------



## MRsDNF

Nicrod and gunga thanks for the interest. I have put a short post up on the light itself here with some more detail.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?401220-My-new-work-light&p=4651830#post4651830


----------



## jonwkng

MRsDNF said:


> Nicrod and gunga thanks for the interest. I have put a short post up on the light itself here with some more detail.



Magnificent machining, Steve! :thumbsup:
Thanks for putting up the post.


----------



## Str8stroke

Nicrod said:


> Looks like UFO's :nana:




It may be a strange encounter for some!! 
When I first joined CPF, I wouldn't have known they were flashlights! So, they would actually have been UGO's to me. Unidentified Glowing Objects. lovecpf


----------



## Str8stroke

BackUp LegoTurbo


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Str8stroke said:


> BackUp LegoTurbo


Wow!


----------



## KDM

Heck of a backup Str8stroke.


----------



## light-modder

Wow is right. Where did that head come from?


----------



## Nicrod

Str8stroke said:


> It may be a strange encounter for some!!
> When I first joined CPF, I wouldn't have known they were flashlights! So, they would actually have been UGO's to me. Unidentified Glowing Objects. lovecpf




The first time I showed my chic pictures of Glowing Trits like the one you posted, 

She said, they looked like exploding fireworks to her! 
I wouldn't have known they were flashlights either, before CPF.


----------



## MRsDNF

Str8stroke. Do you have any more info on the lego light? That is one amazing looking light.


----------



## Str8stroke

Thanks guys,
I had put this combo together a few months back. I forgot about it. So I redid it this morning. I have a few more neat combos to try. If I get a chance I will post some pics tonight. 
This is a Tain inspired lego. Most of his lights are E comparable in some fashion. So this is a mix of jasonH Ti Tail, Tain (Steve Ku) Thud Ti Head.
The ano on the Backup has silver in it, plus the clip is silver so it really looks sharp with Titanium do dads. 
And yes it works with a 3.7 volt cell.


----------



## Dakine234

Nicrod said:


> Loving the Techno KDM
> 
> Did it come with that spacer?
> You guys are influencing me to go grab one
> 
> Dakine- How's the Mac treating you?



The macs is AWESOME!! I find myself just admiring the machining more than actually using it lately haha. But its an amazing light, definitely a keeper, and a few others just popped up on here and the FB groups.

Todays knife and light combo


----------



## whtwalker

Zebralight sc32w goes perfect with my mini ritter grip.


----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## Xiphex

Nitecore MH20 It's Tiny! My new EDC 

Photo


----------



## markr6

Xiphex said:


> Nitecore MH20 It's Tiny! My new EDC
> 
> Photo



Even though I hate cool white lights, I had to get one. I'm really impressed with it! Pretty nice UI, tint is fine for what a cool white is, nice throw in a small package. The in-light charging is slow, but of course you don't have to use it.


----------



## geokite

My collection. I think I'm biased in some way...






Recently added a SC32w, but it didn't make the family picture.

Steve


----------



## KDM




----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

New photos of my Preon Collection, now including Burnt Orange and Mocha Penlights. FourSevens has both on sale for $26.40 after CPF discount of 12%[emoji41]


----------



## Nicrod

The best collection of Preons, I've seen here
On CPF! :twothumbs


----------



## Mr. Nobody




----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Nicrod said:


> The best collection of Preons, I've seen here
> On CPF! :twothumbs



Thank you! Now to get those Toxic Green Preons...


----------



## buddyrohr

great collection of 4sevens i love the styling on their lights hope to get a bunch someday


----------



## ven

Awesome family of 47s eddie


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


>





Nicrod said:


> The best collection of Preons, I've seen here
> On CPF! :twothumbs



True that, and a knife to protect them! Eddie's wife gave him his nickname when she saw his battery collection. :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> True that, and a knife to protect them! Eddie's wife gave him his nickname when she saw his battery collection. :laughing:
> 
> ~ Chance



Don't forget the vicious attack dog, sound asleep in the background...


----------



## buddyrohr

that was the name of a stereo store in NYC in the 1970s our prices are INSAAAAAANE!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Don't forget the vicious attack dog, sound asleep in the background...



I bet a lot of people would enjoy you posting a picture of Dog in the Doggy thread. 

~ Chance


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Doggy thread? I've been here 3 years and I did not know we had a doggy thread...excuse me while I race to the search function to find the doggy thread...My canine girls(Misha & Chloe Rose), and my feline guys (Sir Winsten((spelled that way on purpose)), Sonny and Sammy give me new excuses all the time to buy more lights. I must seek out new threads and boldly go where no Flashaholic has gone before(oops, mixing my genres again)...


----------



## Nicrod

I took a green scotch brite pad to my aluminum Tri EDC today. I prefer the brushed finish over a polished finish.


----------



## buddyrohr

looking good it never ceases to amaze me how abrasive scotchbrite pads are they will even work on stainless steel


----------



## Nicrod

buddyrohr said:


> looking good it never ceases to amaze me how abrasive scotchbrite pads are they will even work on stainless steel



Thank you! I agree! Scotch brite pads work wonders! 

Used them to redo 3 lights now.


----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## Mr. Nobody

Str8stroke said:


>


What surefire is that?


----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## greatscoot

Dakine234 said:


> Aloha everyone,
> My collection of users:
> 
> **Forgot the Sapphire GS on my keys**
> 
> My rotation of user knives and lights:



What is that knife next to the Sinners? I like the design.


----------



## Dakine234

greatscoot said:


> What is that knife next to the Sinners? I like the design.


Aloha, the knife is a Karroll CAMS (crazy *** modified sheepsfoot) haha, excellent little knife!


----------



## MrJino

maelstrom died from a drop, during a hike, like a 2.5 foot drop.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

MrJino said:


> maelstrom died from a drop, during a hike, like a 2.5 foot drop.



Are you going to send it back to Four Sevens for repair? 

~ Chance


----------



## jonwkng

Ridiculously small. Makes it all the more astonishing when turned on to Turbo.


----------



## ven

Few vinh lights I had at hand,not all ,just a few
Some soda!












Big thanks to vinh








cheers Ven


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Ridiculously small. Makes it all the more astonishing when turned on to Turbo.




Wow I love that Jon,loving the choice in ano:thumbsup:


----------



## MrJino

No it was bought used, unless they repair them without me registering or anything...
I'm not even sure what I did with it, maybe trashed it.


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Few vinh lights I had at hand,not all ,just a few
> Some soda!
> Big thanks to vinh
> cheers Ven



Congratulations on winning that TN36Vn during that giveaway, my friend!

Nice groupshot of the lights.

The M43 is just ridiculously small... I used to think my S6330Vn was small, but the M43 is just petite.





4x3, 12, 3x4


----------



## ven

Stunning..........


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Are you going to send it back to Four Sevens for repair?
> 
> ~ Chance



Mr Jino,
Four Sevens has always amazed me with phenomenal customer service, on all of my FourSevens lights(bought brand new to bought already broken). Often times the more reputable dealers will repair the light for no charge on labor and only cost of parts. The S-18 is an expensive light, even when bought used. Just give them a call-it might be a lot easier/less expense or hassle than you anticipate. If you do contact them, please let us know the result.


----------



## MrJino

Ok that sounds great!
First I must locate the flashlight haha, thanks for that bit of info!

Glad to see companies still behind their product in these times.


----------



## whtwalker




----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## Nicrod

Nice buddy! I like that one! 

Have you taken it out at night yet?


----------



## Str8stroke

Yes, I have several times. I love this thing! One strange thing is when you put the strobe mode on and say aim it at a white wall, it tricks your brain. It makes it seem like its flashing red and green! So strange. Very disorientating for sure. The rotary is a very slick set up too!


----------



## Nicrod

Interesting! 

I assume it can totally help you navigate in complete darkness!? 

Lets say you had to hike back to camp in complete darkness. Several miles. 
Will this hyper red NOT be visible to the critters ?


----------



## Str8stroke

I will really know in a few months when hunting seasons open back up.  

I "practiced" or played, if you will, outside a few minutes last night. What I found so far is when doing close up tasks, on low to about medium output it completely preserves your night vision. Close up high its too much. You get alot of reflections and over powers your ability to ID things. Having no shadows makes it hard to see depth too. 

Pointing it in front of you isn't a issue, it throws like crazy for its size. I would say it blows away the Solar Force P60 Drop in I had for a L2. I wish I kept that to do some beam shot comparisons. I do alot of hunting, so this is gonna be so nice. I have Dan making me holster, I am going to also add the "tactical ring". Not for tactical use, but to be able to better use it with thick gloves. 

It is a niche light for sure, so if you don't hunt, this would be great for campground use, or navigation of your home.


----------



## tobrien

Str8stroke said:


>



nice stuff! is that the hyper/deep red direct from HDS or modded?


----------



## Nicrod

It was a group buy headed by Hogo! Direct from HDS.

str8t -thanks for explaining! It makes me want one now...but I can't afford any new lights 
for a bit. 

Luckily for me, I have enough lights to keep me occupied for a few months.


----------



## jonwkng

Loving the size of my Nichia M43...
It somehow still manages to look tiny when placed alongside AA and AAA lights.


----------



## Str8stroke

Jonathan, that looks so neat. I would so call that thing, "Fat Cat". Cool pic.


----------



## jonwkng

Str8stroke said:


> Jonathan, that looks so neat. I would so call that thing, "Fat Cat". Cool pic.



Yeah, cool light. Sometimes I feels like you're just holding four 18650s in your hand... Size-wise, of course.
The copper in the light gives it a nice heft for something so small.
It has the most beautiful MCPCB and driver. A pity it is hidden from view. 
And, I love the options from ‘easy-peasy' UI1 to 'Erm... Wait, I need to check the flowchart' UI3.


----------



## ven

Few camping edc lights


----------



## KDM

Nice lights Jon and Ven!


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Few camping edc lights




Great arsenal of lights. Looks like you've got your bases covered.
Medium flood, small flood, pocket throw, small throw and lantern.
Have fun!


----------



## magellan

jonwkng said:


> Congratulations on winning that TN36Vn during that giveaway, my friend!
> 
> Nice groupshot of the lights.
> 
> The M43 is just ridiculously small... I used to think my S6330Vn was small, but the M43 is just petite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x3, 12, 3x4



More emitters! More cowbell!


----------



## mc84

jonwkng said:


> Congratulations on winning that TN36Vn during that giveaway, my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 4x3, 12, 3x4



Wow! Those are some beast lights! The middle foursevens maelstorm, is that a factory tailcap?


----------



## jonwkng

mc84 said:


> Wow! Those are some beast lights! The middle foursevens maelstorm, is that a factory tailcap?



It is a Vinh 12x XP-L Mule.  
Yeah, factory tailcap.
Started out as a 4Sevens MMU-X.
Bezel and tailcap anodization removed.
Big chunk of copper beneath the 2+1/2+1/2 stars.
Not exactly stock or factory anymore.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I bet a lot of people would enjoy you posting a picture of Dog in the Doggy thread.
> 
> ~ Chance



Perhaps my search skills are getting rusty,I could not find a doggy thread?


----------



## jonwkng

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Perhaps my search skills are getting rusty,I could not find a doggy thread?



Doggy thread?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?377557-WHAT-BREED-AND-HOW-MANY-DOGS-POOCHES!!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Thank you! I thank you, Chloe Rose thanks you, Misha thanks you...


----------



## KDM




----------



## jds1

Lummi Raw Damascus 











Jeff


----------



## Str8stroke

Jeff, I love it. Very nice. I have come so close to scoring one of those many times. 

That tail!!! Thanks for the drool pics.


----------



## jds1

Str8stroke said:


> Jeff, I love it. Very nice. I have come so close to scoring one of those many times.
> 
> That tail!!! Thanks for the drool pics.



You're very welcome. 

Jeff


----------



## gonefishing

A little Hanko and Mike Vagnino


----------



## Str8stroke

A little Hanko and Rick Hinderer


----------



## gonefishing

Str8stroke said:


> A little Hanko and Rick Hinderer



Ha! Love it!


----------



## Str8stroke

gonefishing said:


> Ha! Love yours too!  Couldn't resist.
> A little Hanko and Mike Vagnino


----------



## Bullzeyebill

No more quotes.

Bill


----------



## MRsDNF

jds1, that Lummi Raw Damascus is one sweet looking light.


----------



## jds1

MRsDNF said:


> jds1, that Lummi Raw Damascus is one sweet looking light.



Thanks! 

Jeff


----------



## Dakine234

Found the perfect lanyard to pair with the Hanko white Peter Atwood delrin lanslide on toxic/zombie paracord




Knife: Spyderco Leafstorm
Light: Hanko Trident w/Atwood white delrin lanslide


----------



## Nicrod

Man Dakine! That's just one stunning combo! I've always liked the leafStorm, and boy Im going to need a Trident. 
:bow:


----------



## Str8stroke

That delrin is a great idea. It won't scratch up stuff. 
Hey, does the white delrin or the knife handles glow by chance? I don't think they do, but just wondering. 
I have some white paracord that glows really well. That would look super cool if you like glow stuff. But that cord you used makes it jump. 

MrMom is doing a Klarus RS20 passaround, I signed up for it and got the light the other day. Fun & handy light. Look how bright the blue side led is! I didn't do much editing on the pic. Just a color correction and look how blue it is! That is my black cat trying to figure out what is going on. She is used to bizarre lights. lol I was impressed with how bright the blue led is. 





If you are interested in checking out the light here is a link. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?398297-Klarus-RS20-Passaround

Get with MrMom if your interested. Its a neat light to play with. It has some serious throw potential. I would love to see a vn version. lol


----------



## greatabpe




----------



## ven

Awesome


Just some work lights i use
Top draw stuff
Easy need lights far left



ec20 is handy with magnet,will be used for camping too




Some of them


----------



## gonefishing




----------



## efoo

My utilitarian combo.


----------



## Nicrod

I did a StoneWashed finish yesterday on my Ti Tri EDC. 

12-14 hours in the Rotary tumbler achieved these results. I'm very happy! I'm tempted to let it go for another 12 hours. 

Let me know whatcha guys think


----------



## gonefishing

Nicrod said:


> I did a StoneWashed finish yesterday on my Ti Tri EDC.
> 
> 12-14 hours in the Rotary tumbler achieved these results. I'm very happy! I'm tempted to let it go for another 12 hours.
> 
> Let me know whatcha guys think



Looks good man! What media did you use?


----------



## Eric242

Nicrod said:


> 12-14 hours in the Rotary tumbler achieved these results. I'm very happy! I'm tempted to let it go for another 12 hours.
> 
> Let me know whatcha guys think


I like it :thumbsup: Would another 12 hours give it a coarser finish? 

Eric


----------



## Nicrod

Thank you! I think it would give it a coarser. Not by much tho! After 30 minutes it was hardly noticeable at all. This was my first attempt at it. I was hoping for a little darker appearance.


----------



## Str8stroke

Hey Nicrod, what media did you use? Me & GF are inquiring minds. I have corn husks and pecan shells. But, I don't think it would give that look on Ti. 

I love the look you got there. I see you used a tumbler, I have a vibrator. I may give it a try on one of my other Ti lights. I wonder if it matters, tumbler vs vibrator, if I use the same media?? Anybody know?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Nicrod said:


> Thank you! I think it would give it a coarser. Not by much tho! After 30 minutes it was hardly noticeable at all. This was my first attempt at it. I was hoping for a little darker appearance.



Actually I think the longer you go the smoother it will be. Send me a message if you want some tricks on how to darken the Ti.


----------



## Nicrod

Thank you guys! Ive been reading around, and it seems like the rotary tumbler is the better way to go. The media I used was medium sized river stones, water, and a squirt of Dawn dish soap. 

I had to cut a protective cover for the bezel to keep everything out of the inside of the light. I cut a piece of cardboard the same size as the glass lens. And covered it in duct tape to waterproof the cardboard. Installed the cardboard just like the glass lens. Then packed the head with cotton to prevent the cardboard cover from falling inward. 

After 12 hours it was still holding strong. 

Hi Sean, thanks for chiming in, I'm sending you a PM, I would love to know some tricks.


----------



## jmoyat

Great stonewashing on that Mac, Nicrod! I would freak out to attempt such thing on my Mac... that's why mine is with Sean (above) for similar treatment!


----------



## Nicrod

Hey Thanks Julien. 

Truth be told, I was nervous at first. In fact, I did talk to Sean and got a price 
for the StoneWashing. I think the idea of sending my prized light thru Mail is almost as
nerve racking. I fear it getting lost in the mail. Then what do I do!? I can't just go buy another one. 

So that's what lead me to try it myself. And I thought to myself " it's solid Titanium" 

worst case scenario if I mess it up, I can always have someone, like Sean or Barry fix it. 
Polish out the damages, and do it again. It's Titanium! 

I want any to see your light when you get it back from Sean.


----------



## archimedes

Stonewash is a fantastic finish for titanium :goodjob:


----------



## Nicrod

Okay folks. Talked to Sean and he gave me some pointers. 
I think I got a much better result this time. 

Here it is compared to the original Mac finish. 
I think I might have tumbled for 30 minutes too long. 
It had more of a speckled appearance, and then I decided to go another 
10 minutes. Went out to get food, and got stuck in the long a$$ drivethru.


----------



## KDM

Nice job Nicrod!


----------



## ven

Very nice work nic


----------



## Dakine234

Nicrod said:


> Man Dakine! That's just one stunning combo! I've always liked the leafStorm, and boy Im going to need a Trident.
> :bow:


Mahalo!! I think these are definitely two of my favortes, although my mule is still my favorite light. 

Also amazing job on the stonewashing on your Macs!! Iʻve been considering seeking similar treatment on mine.


----------



## Dakine234

Str8stroke said:


> That delrin is a great idea. It won't scratch up stuff.
> Hey, does the white delrin or the knife handles glow by chance? I don't think they do, but just wondering.
> I have some white paracord that glows really well. That would look super cool if you like glow stuff. But that cord you used makes it jump.
> 
> MrMom is doing a Klarus RS20 passaround, I signed up for it and got the light the other day. Fun & handy light. Look how bright the blue side led is! I didn't do much editing on the pic. Just a color correction and look how blue it is! That is my black cat trying to figure out what is going on. She is used to bizarre lights. lol I was impressed with how bright the blue led is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are interested in checking out the light here is a link.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?398297-Klarus-RS20-Passaround
> 
> Get with MrMom if your interested. Its a neat light to play with. It has some serious throw potential. I would love to see a vn version. lol



Aloha sorry for the late reply! 
The delrin and knife scales (jade green G10) both do not glow. Thats a good idea, forgot about the glowing paracord but im not into glow as much as some people iʻve seen around here haha. I think iʻll stick with this paracord for now, like the look and it does pop, also a nice contrast between the two.


----------



## jonwkng

Ultimate Flood meets Ultimate Throw (For now, at least...). Truly epic lights. :devil:


----------



## Nicrod

KDM said:


> Nice job Nicrod!





ven said:


> Very nice work nic



Thank you fellas. 

Here it is reassembled and ready for EDC duty, and next to its Ti and AL brothers. 
Like Archimedes said; StoneWashed is a fantastic finish for Titanium


----------



## gonefishing




----------



## Dirty wage guy

Wow! That looks amazing on the Mac Nick! Was your tumbler setup pretty expensive and did you go through a lot of trial and error before you got the finish to be that perfect?
I'd love to give this treatment to several lights of mine, but have no clue about what goes into the tumbling process.


----------



## jonwkng




----------



## Dirty wage guy

Gonefishing with the best looking copper tri ever! Is that the console of an A4 by chance?


----------



## gonefishing

Dirty wage guy said:


> Wow! That looks amazing on the Mac Nick! Was your tumbler setup pretty expensive and did you go through a lot of trial and error before you got the finish to be that perfect?
> I'd love to give this treatment to several lights of mine, but have no clue about what goes into the tumbling process.



Thank you! But I did not do the finish on this. It was done by a custom knife maker when it briefly left my position in a trade. However, what I believe he did was use a course sandpaper and roughed up the surface, then treated with gun bluing solution and finally using steel wool to get the patina affect. I have smaller copper items that I've been wanting to try this on but haven't had the time. 

And the center console is a BMW M package [emoji106]


----------



## Nicrod

Yea loving the Patina on Nicks copper light. I may try to replicate that some time. 

DWG- thanks for the nice comment buddy. 
I got the tumbler from harbor freight for $44 after tax. I used river stones that I already had. 
Some Dawn dish soap I already had. And you need a good oxidizer. I used Oxi clean powder at the recommendation 
of SOYCD. 

There was a little trial and error at first. But after talking to Sean, he pointed me in the right direction. 
So if I were to do it again, I think I could get it spot on.

PM me if you want step by step info on how to.


----------



## archimedes

gonefishing said:


> ....
> And the center console is a BMW M package [emoji106]



You can see the edge of the iDrive controller ... [emoji14]


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Ahhh, looks like you have the ultimate driving experience for sure... Thank you Sir for the tips on the copper patina!


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Right on Nick! Will do! I love me some harbor freight and it looks like I'll be making another trip there.
Thanks!


----------



## Dirty wage guy

archimedes said:


> You can see the edge of the iDrive controller ... [emoji14]



Sorry Sir, looks blurry on my end so I couldn't make out the logo. Thought it was an Audi since they have similar controlling devices. My bad..


----------



## Dirty wage guy

My trusty nightstick.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nicrod

:huh::huh::huh:

Man! That's the ultimate Dog Walking stick.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Nicrod said:


> :huh::huh::huh:
> 
> Man! That's the ultimate Dog Walking stick.



Haha! Yes Sir I agree. The Malkoff MD60N in it makes it a real good thrower and nice spotlight as well. Also makes for a good nightstand light that I know will always work and never let me down in those SHTF situations.
I love my little EDC lights but nothing feels like this one in the hand, or both..


----------



## Samyu

stoli67 said:


> I always liked these threads.... so post crash I thought about a new one
> 
> Here are a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FM body collection... just a few of the ones I have at present! (must stop buying them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on theft has an aspheric lens kit....
> The second one has a Van Quad
> The third a moddo triple
> The stubby one is a 32650 host with a D36 XML NB drop in
> The last one has a NB 3.1 amp XML drop in.



Great!!!


----------



## lefteye219

My small collection


----------



## Dirty wage guy

DAAAAYYYUUUUUMMMM!! That just might be the best assortment of lights I've ever seen! Thank you Lefteye for the family photo. 
Out of all of them, which one would you say is your favorite?


----------



## KDM

Nice collection of heavy hitters lefteye219!


----------



## Nicrod

The Mac on the left, explain the finish on that please 

I like it. It looks like a stonewashed finished but has a greenish Hue to it. 

And what a collection. Very impressive buddy.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Nicrod said:


> The Mac on the left, explain the finish on that please
> 
> Looks like a brass Mac that has a nice patina to me. I'm sure Lefteye will elaborate on the specifics when he chimes in.
> Sure is a nice piece of flashlight..
> That oilslick mule though is just straight up bad ***!


----------



## alpg88

some scratch build and some moded lights.


----------



## KDM

^^^ Very unique and nice lights!


----------



## efoo

Wow, never seen wooden torches before.


----------



## ven

WOW ,awesome,stunning lefteye & alpg88,amazing innovation there too:thumbsup:

Regards me


----------



## kj2

Olight M3XS-UT and M2X-UT


----------



## Nicrod

Dirty wage guy said:


> Nicrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mac on the left, explain the finish on that please
> 
> Looks like a brass Mac that has a nice patina to me. I'm sure Lefteye will elaborate on the specifics when he chimes in.
> Sure is a nice piece of flashlight..
> That oilslick mule though is just straight up bad ***!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know DWG, I think your right! I thinks it StoneWashed Brass.
Click to expand...


----------



## lefteye219

Dirty wage guy said:


> DAAAAYYYUUUUUMMMM!! That just might be the best assortment of lights I've ever seen! Thank you Lefteye for the family photo





Dirty wage guy said:


> . Out of all of them, which one would you say is your favorite?




Thanks. I would say I enjoy using Tri-V2 but I am also partial towards it. It was 
my first custom light. 





KDM said:


> Nice collection of heavy hitters lefteye219!




Thanks 





Nicrod said:


> The Mac on the left, explain the finish on that please





Nicrod said:


> I like it. It looks like a stonewashed finished but has a greenish Hue to it.
> 
> 
> And what a collection. Very impressive buddy.




Thanks bud. That Mac is a Brass with Stonewashed as well as Bead Blasted by Kenn Jordan obtained from a user over at USN. 





Dirty wage guy said:


> Nicrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mac on the left, explain the finish on that please
Click to expand...




Dirty wage guy said:


> Nicrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a brass Mac that has a nice patina to me. I'm sure Lefteye will elaborate on the specifics when he chimes in.
> Sure is a nice piece of flashlight..
> That oilslick mule though is just straight up bad ***!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. You got it spot on. Yes, the Oil Slick is awesome.
> Many a people has asked what light is that!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ven said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW ,awesome,stunning lefteye & alpg88,amazing innovation there too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> PS: I still am not sure how to multi quote. so please bear with me!!
Click to expand...


----------



## lefteye219

Due to the nice comments, some more pictures of the Brass Stonewashed as well as Bead Blasted by Kenn Jordan Macs Tri-EDC. 
















































PS: Pardon the pictures fellow flashaholics. These are taken from cellphone with poor lighting!!


----------



## KDM

It has a nice vintage look to it, nice lefteye!


----------



## Nicrod

Im in love with it!

Thank you, for taking the time to post those buddy. 

It looks like something you would find in an antique store! Yet there it is, with it's ultra bright emitters, and beam dispersion technology!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

After I posted my toolbox & my Preon collection, I realized my Surefires, Solarforces, and at least 3 or 4 other groups too. Sooooo, here are a few more:
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-06/52B6CCB9-24CB-4F28-B78F-76CAB5316DDD.jpg
After the Surefire's come PK's Icon line:
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-06/E3289CA5-4F12-45B0-84B6-96D2EB18A1FD.jpg
The the Solarforces:
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-06/FA6C0F59-246E-4320-A8A4-9F257E51A878.jpg
That's it for now, more to follow later...


----------



## ven

Awesome Ed,love the collections


----------



## Omenwolf

New Olight M1X Striker


----------



## pyro1son




----------



## gonefishing

My heavy patina brass Peak Eiger and Sebenza


----------



## Nicrod

Nice! I love the Brass Eiger W/momentary and Dark Sucks Prometheus clip.

is it forced Patina or all natural ?


----------



## gonefishing

Nicrod said:


> Nice! I love the Brass Eiger W/momentary and Dark Sucks Prometheus clip.
> 
> is it forced Patina or all natural ?



Thanks! Forced I used this stuff called Brass ager I found on the net, then sprayed it with a mixture of ammonia, vining and salt, then buried it in sea salt & let it sit for a night. Washed it then sprayed it with clear coat.


----------



## kj2




----------



## Rider57

My 3 main lights



My others



And one on my pellet rifle



@pyro1son that tag is awesome, did you add that or did it come with? In either case i getta get me one.


----------



## pyro1son

Got it cheap off the bay


----------



## MRsDNF

This light was built to take any style of P60 reflector threaded onto a screw in pill.


----------



## easilyled

Awesome work, MRsDNF


----------



## Nicrod

I finally got lucky enough to find me a brass SST 50 

I finally have the Holy Trinity of Mac lights.


----------



## DellSuperman

Nicrod said:


> I finally got lucky enough to find me a brass SST 50
> 
> I finally have the Holy Trinity of Mac lights.


Wow... Just wow... [emoji7]


----------



## lefteye219

Nicrod said:


> I finally got lucky enough to find me a brass SST 50
> 
> I finally have the Holy Trinity of Mac lights.



Me too Nick.. Shameless post of my picture from Macs Thread


----------



## Nicrod

SUH-WHEAT!!! I LOVE IT!! 

Nice flamed pocket clip on the Ti! Your copper is all shiny n purdy! 
And that Brass is just perfection! Great trio!!


----------



## Nicrod

I took a quick photo of the current family of Mac lights. I'm regretting selling the orange Ceracoat Tri EDC last year.


----------



## jmoyat

6 amazing, gorgeous and precious Macs Nick, great photo!


----------



## Nicrod

Thank you buddy! I think out of ALL my lights, I am the most proud of the Mac collection. 
The Brass is the newest addition and was the sole reason for the large sell off recently.


----------



## lefteye219

Awesome collection there Nick.... The Stonewashed/Beadblaseted and the Jeff Hanko Tri-EDC are absolutely top class.... The others are also very nice.


----------



## Nicrod

Thanks Lefteye! 

Yea those two are my favorites. The one is StoneWashed that I did myself. 
Im super stoked with the results. Couldn't have turned out better. 
The Jhanko creation is one of a kind for certain.


----------



## Trevilux

Today... a Fenix day:


----------



## ven

Stunning lights nic:thumbsup:


----------



## kj2

Zebralight SC5


----------



## ven

P1 XPL V3 and P1D quad













My single 18650 work lights




The roche F8 has more than proved itself for a cheap beater light,dropped many times onto concrete and never failed, unlike my last convoy M1 light.........


----------



## easilyled

Great looking lights ven, particularly the P1s :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Thanks easilyled ,well i am a noobforce guy,tbh they are 1/2 decent lights,the p1d(haIII ) is a nice hefty feel kind of light. BUT i was a little disgruntled(and told Jo at solarforce)with a trapped black flat O ring kind of 3mm into the lens




The bezel was that tight i scuffed it removing(very annoying for someone with slight OCD) :laughing: but its a work light ............so no biggie

I trimmed the rubber ring to split,now fits better with no overlap and ...........well i am not going on a dive in work :laughing: 

Some weight in that quad P1D though,very solid feel. The P1 makes a good beater light with its coating over the haIII.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Thanks easilyled ,well i am a noobforce guy,tbh they are 1/2 decent lights,the p1d(haIII ) is a nice hefty feel kind of light. BUT i was a little disgruntled(and told Jo at solarforce)with a trapped black flat O ring kind of 3mm into the lens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bezel was that tight i scuffed it removing(very annoying for someone with slight OCD) :laughing: but its a work light ............so no biggie
> 
> I trimmed the rubber ring to split,now fits better with no overlap and ...........well i am not going on a dive in work :laughing:
> 
> Some weight in that quad P1D though,very solid feel. The P1 makes a good beater light with its coating over the haIII.



Yes, its a nice feeling having a reliable work light that you're not so attached to that its really upsetting to make the slightest scuff.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Ven,
Nice set of lights. You are doing it much smarter than I did. I fell in love with my Surefire E2E that was the start of my flAshoholism(ok, I was given a Coast C-7 that woke me up to LED's, and that led to Surefire, and I bought the E2E not knowing much at all). Of course my E2e was lost and I spent countless hours looking... Only to find out 4 months later my son had "borrowed" it and forgot to say anything. Although it is hard to believe, I have never lost a work light. If I had started with a few P1's I could have saved myself so much grief. How is their ability to dissipate heat(esp on the quad)? I have the Surefire G2X in Yellow, but have been looking at the yellow P1 for my Trauma kit...


----------



## ven

Hey there Ed and thanks to you I am running them both (forgot about my latest L2N pics).

The P1 I do like and should be fine with any "normal" drop in . As advised by Jon ,with it being coated it holds the heat in and very spot on. I tested it with the quad (as you do) :laughing: for about 60 seconds on high. No heat on light,opened up to feel drop in and ....OUCH very hot!! That's why I have tried the P1D ,foil wrapped around(right fit with just 2 wraps) . 

The p1d will show beat up signs easier,IMHO the p1 makes a great beater light as its kind of like a plastic feel over the metal.
P1d



P1


----------



## ven

Oh and Jo at solarforce loves the drop in :laughing: Had to show her a pic with overlap from the black O ring and damage to bezel getting it undone(very tight ).


----------



## _UPz

Two pics from my lastest review, yet to be traslated and posted here in the following days.


----------



## easilyled

^^ Great photo, love the bonzai as well as the lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nicrod

I love the DQG collection. The bonsai is sweet too! Given the chance, I'd run off with the lights, over the tree 


I took apart my Sinner Cypreus Tri EDC yesterday, and decided to give it a stoneWashed finish. I picked up some new media(ceramic stars) to try. 

Before images: 














After stonewashing:














Lemme know what you guys think....


----------



## ven

Yes great pics


----------



## gunga

Awesome, gonna have to let me know how to do this myself!


----------



## Nicrod

You bet Mike!

It only took 7 hours start to finish, this time.


----------



## gonefishing

Did some gun bluing to my brass beta. Think it came out pretty good! 

Before:





After:


----------



## Nicrod

That came out fantastic Nick!! I was thinking to do this treatment on my Cu Mac! 
Did you rub the light afterwards?


----------



## gonefishing

Nicrod said:


> That came out fantastic Nick!! I was thinking to do this treatment on my Cu Mac!
> Did you rub the light afterwards?



Thank you! Yep, I rubbed it in a scotch brite pad to erase the excess bluing. The whole light will turn black. Your supposed to scratch up the surface before hand, but I didn't. Think it turned out better this way. 
Lay the pad down and apply light pressure as you rub it.


----------



## ven

​


----------



## RUSH FAN




----------



## Nicrod

Nice photo's Ven and Rush! 

Rush-I really like that pen! Looks like a perfect companion 
to that really sweet light!


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thanks Nick! Hope all is well friend! Pen: Custom hand-made pen by Japanese artist Hidetoshi Nakayama.


Nicrod said:


> Nice photo's Ven and Rush! Rush-I really like that pen! Looks like a perfect companion to that really sweet light!


----------



## jonwkng




----------



## Nicrod

:huh: :huh:

Cool image!!


I finished up the Sinner with grinding down that Gawdy tip on the clip and reshaped it and StoneWashed for an hour. 

BEFORE:





AFTER:


----------



## code2006

Arrived yesterday 
Haven't had a chance to use it yet
Niteye eye40vn v2


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN

Hey guys here is my 26650 THUD&#55357;&#56614; I love this beast. About one hour and a half runtime, plenty a lumens and plenty of throw. I love the knurling on this big chunk of titanium. Waterproof Ti button is pretty sweet looking and green Trits....strictly for locating purposes of course &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## interruptedz

what light model and brand is this?? is this custom made? i like the design. pretty sexy for edc.
is that titanium? or SS?


SuPpAvIlLiN said:


> Hey guys here is my 26650 THUD�� I love this beast. About one hour and a half runtime, plenty a lumens and plenty of throw. I love the knurling on this big chunk of titanium. Waterproof Ti button is pretty sweet looking and green Trits....strictly for locating purposes of course ��


----------



## MRsDNF

That is one very sweet looking light.


----------



## jonwkng

interruptedz said:


> what light model and brand is this?? is this custom made? i like the design. pretty sexy for edc.
> is that titanium? or SS?



As mentioned in the OP, it is a Thud. By Tain. A custom and a classic. Titanium, Trits and possibly the most beautiful knurling. Good stuff.


----------



## gonefishing

Some forced patina


----------



## Nicrod

Awesome Nick!!! Did you use the blueing solution on the brass Tri EDC?? 

I like it a lot. I've contemplated trying that on my Cu Mac! 
Great job!!



I gotta comment on the Thud as well!! Very nice acquisition!


----------



## lefteye219

@Gonefishing, awesome job... These looks one of the best Macs... I might want to do that on my Cu EDC as well...


----------



## gonefishing

Nicrod said:


> Awesome Nick!!! Did you use the blueing solution on the brass Tri EDC??
> 
> I like it a lot. I've contemplated trying that on my Cu Mac!
> Great job!!
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta comment on the Thud as well!! Very nice acquisition!



Thank you. I used gun bluing solution. Very simple.


----------



## gonefishing

Here's just the brass Mac I did.


----------



## Nicrod

:thumbsup: Very cool looking! Did you rub that one too! Scotch brite maybe? 

Thanks


----------



## Dakine234

Got some practice in with my new camera and managed to get some awesome pics of the Mcgizmo Haiku, such a beautiful light!









Knife: Karroll CAMS


----------



## tobrien

nice shots Dakine!


----------



## boofingdragon

​​​
New copper 18650 Surefire C compatible host from TNC. All trits (19) now installed.


----------



## MRsDNF

What a work of art. That is one amazing looking light.


----------



## Limey Johnson

a quick shot of a few of mine.


----------



## WarRaven

Limey Johnson said:


> a quick shot of a few of mine.


Edc?!?!???!!?? ☺


----------



## UnderPar

Very neat setup Limey!


----------



## Limey Johnson

UnderPar said:


> Very neat setup Limey!



thank you! Not a close up but some of my highlights would be:

Fenix TK15 and TK21.
Armytek Predator
Olight M2X UT Javelot
Olight M3XS UT Javelot
A Tiny Monster copy...

a couple nice Streamlights, a few Colemans etc....


----------



## Limey Johnson

WarRaven said:


> Edc?!?!???!!?? [emoji5]



Ha! no...unfortunately I have no use for an EDC. I often wish I did.

When my new M3XS arrived I strongly wished I could take it everywhere!


----------



## Str8stroke

LJ, Great set up. 
Can we get more info? 

What kind of case is that? It looks sorta like a Pelican, but then it doesn't! lol


----------



## Limey Johnson

Str8stroke said:


> LJ, Great set up.
> Can we get more info?
> 
> What kind of case is that? It looks sorta like a Pelican, but then it doesn't! lol



It's a PLANO 42" rifle case. It was $60 at WalMart and has the "pick and pull" foam insert. It allows you to size it for your needs.

I set it up for "one stop shop", My lights, batteries, charger and accessories all have a place. Im a neat freak!


----------



## WarRaven

Limey Johnson said:


> It's a PLANO 42" rifle case. It was $60 at WalMart and has the "pick and pull" foam insert. It allows you to size it for your needs.
> 
> I set it up for "one stop shop", My lights, batteries, charger and accessories all have a place. Im a neat freak!


Do you ever consider, that when all bundled up, it's easier to be stolen in the event of a break in when not home/work?

Sorry for o/t, but I wonder about that aspect a lot.


----------



## Limey Johnson

WarRaven said:


> Do you ever consider, that when all bundled up, it's easier to be stolen in the event of a break in when not home/work?
> 
> Sorry for o/t, but I wonder about that aspect a lot.



It crosses my mind, but I figure if somebody is gonna break in when Im not home, they'd have plenty of time anyway....I can't allow myself to succumb to all the "what ifs" in life. If I did, it'd a hell of a mess around here!


----------



## WarRaven

Limey Johnson said:


> It crosses my mind, but I figure if somebody is gonna break in when Im not home, they'd have plenty of time anyway....I can't allow myself to succumb to all the "what ifs" in life. If I did, it'd a hell of a mess around here!


Good points.
+1


----------



## Dakine234

tobrien said:


> nice shots Dakine!


Mahalo, appreciate it! :thumbsup:


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Limey Johnson said:


> It crosses my mind, but I figure if somebody is gonna break in when Im not home, they'd have plenty of time anyway....I can't allow myself to succumb to all the "what ifs" in life. If I did, it'd a hell of a mess around here!



There is probably not a huge demand for stolen flashlights. Seems like TV's and jewelry maybe?


----------



## Limey Johnson

KITROBASKIN said:


> There is probably not a huge demand for stolen flashlights. Seems like TV's and jewelry maybe?



My TV would be the first to go....my Zippo lighter collection second. (232 pcs, 96 of which are in a lighted display case)

My rifle is in its own case, and theres a chance they'd loot the flashlights without ever looking in the case. They'd think they had another rifle. 

It's all insured, that's about as far as I am willing to let a would be thief push me.


----------



## Str8stroke

M1 SW01 Fatty with Tana drop in. Having some lego fun. For those who haven't seen my other pics of this light, the blue ciip is Dark Sucks Ti. This is a fun little light. 







More info on Tana's drop in:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...na-eMt1-module-for-Surefire-M1-IR-Illuminator


----------



## Arthur Pinetree

WarRaven said:


> Edc?!?!???!!?? ☺



Perhaps a great way to be a traveling salesman with display case!


----------



## Nicrod

A couple of EDC favorites. Typically carry one or the other, during the days where I know I won't need anything bigger or brighter. 

Titanium preon 1 w/Prometheus clip-Snow White tint

Titanium preon 2 w/Prometheus clip-Nichia 219b (factory installed)


----------



## thburns

My current collection and EDC rotation (I also have a Nitecore EA41 and a ZebraLight SC62w on the way!):


----------



## KDM

Helped my son install some new headlights with the led strip on the bottom.


----------



## Str8stroke

thburns said:


> My current collection and EDC rotation (I also have a Nitecore EA41 and a ZebraLight SC62w on the way!):
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 2 on the way, You are toast. lol


----------



## ven

Love the truck KDM


----------



## KDM

Thanks Ven, he is proud of it. Can you tell he likes lights too?


----------



## KDM

Nice Ti preons Nicrod!


----------



## magellan

Some of my lights with rare or unusual anodizing, coatings, or surface treatments that I posted over on the Collector's thread.

In the front is a one of a kind Luter 18650 triple mod power bank light.

In back from left to right are an etched mokume gane CR2 light from Photon Fanatic, a Little Killer AAA light with colored swirl anodizing, a CPF ARC Light Lot 1 Camo AAA, a Modamag Draco 10280/10440 light with TiCN coating, and a Modamag Drake 10180 with some sort of black coating but I can't recall which, but I don't think it's HA and it's not DLC.





And a few more, from left to right: Veleno Designs Helix Zi zirconium, Modamag chrome Draco, electroless nickel TnC Extreme Micro Turbo, and a Peak Volcan HA III with QTC.


----------



## KDM

EDC


----------



## tobrien

nice KDM! Which McGizmo is that?


----------



## KDM

tobrien said:


> nice KDM! Which McGizmo is that?



Thanks, its a Haiku w/ custom 1.5 amp XML2 5000k LE and a 2x123 tube running a 16650 in it.


----------



## LightWalker




----------



## kj2

Olight S30 Ti Sandblasted Limited Edition.


----------



## ven

Very  kj2


----------



## Capolini

I posted this on a Little light thread after I read post #1 which basically disqualified ALL of my lights!!!


First I apologize for the distractions,,,,,,,,I used my Bootleg Hendrix album for stability on my "Small tiled" table! Then of course the awesome wallpaper!Plenty of little torches for me. My majority of lights are high powered throwers!:thumbsup:

*From left to right: VTC5-NITECORE SENS CR-S10-D25Cvn Ti-PD12vn-SL2cVN-MINICREEvn[SIPIK] W/XPG2-SC62-S20

*


----------



## magellan

This is a photo of my JetBeams, mostly titanium limited editions except for the aluminum camo AA model.

From left to right:

First Row: Two TC-R1's, PC10, Jetbeam camo AA

Second Row: TC-R20, three TC-R10's, TC-R2

Third Row: TCR III with strike bezel, TC-R3 Dragon Body, two TM-R2's


----------



## ven

Stunning magellan,you have some amazing lights:thumbsup:


----------



## magellan

Thanks!

JetBeam sure knows how to make some beautiful lights.


----------



## Thud1023

Nice pic Magellan!

Highlighting my Steel Flame clips today, and just got the Trident back from Jeff w 8 blue trits installed.
Regards,


----------



## Str8stroke

Thud, can you take some additional pics of the trits in the Trident? I would like to see them in more detail. Thanks!!


----------



## magellan

Very cool lights and clips! Not to mention the Trident.


----------



## Thud1023

Str8stroke said:


> Thud, can you take some additional pics of the trits in the Trident? I would like to see them in more detail. Thanks!!



Yes sir..I had eight 2x6mm installed around tail. That size fits well and provides a nice glow. And Jeff's work is of course flawless.

Also thx Magellan : )


----------



## yablsnibs

My Collectoin


----------



## magellan

Awesome collection! Love the brass and coppers especially.


----------



## magellan

A photo of my two big HID (high intensity discharge) lights. These use a bulb, not an LED. 

The one on the left is a Modamag Colossus at 15,000 lumens, and the one on the right is a Polarion PF40 CSWL (crew served weapon light) at 4000 lumens.


----------



## KuanR

IF I recall, the colossus isn't an HID, but one of the pinnacle lights from the hotwire days. I was eyeing Jason selling it for months but couldn't get myself to pull the trigger


----------



## Rider57

There are some sweet looking lights here! 

My new pocket rocket


----------



## RUSH FAN

I sold them all.
I just have only one light.
My little Tri-EDC.


----------



## WarRaven

RUSH FAN said:


> I sold them all.
> I just have only one light.
> My little Tri-EDC.


Nice one to have.

Is that,.... Mr. Bill?


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thanks WarRaven!
Yes Mr. Bill! 
"Oh No!"




WarRaven said:


> Nice one to have.
> 
> Is that,.... Mr. Bill?


----------



## WarRaven

RUSH FAN said:


> Thanks WarRaven!
> Yes Mr. Bill!
> "Oh No!"



Spectacular, thanks for sharing.

So short term does come back, mostly ☺


----------



## magellan

KuanR said:


> IF I recall, the colossus isn't an HID, but one of the pinnacle lights from the hotwire days. I was eyeing Jason selling it for months but couldn't get myself to pull the trigger



You're probably right; I don't have any info on the bulb so I just assumed it was. The Polarion, though, is HID.

Also, there's a difference in that the Colossus bulb takes a second or two to get to full brightness, similar to typical incans. But the Polarion is instantaneous. That might have clued me in.


----------



## magellan

RUSH FAN said:


> Thanks WarRaven!
> Yes Mr. Bill!
> "Oh No!"



What's that device with the bolt-like mechanism next to the light?


----------



## Str8stroke

Mag, pretty sure thats a pen. 

If I am right....l. They are neat.


----------



## magellan

Thanks. Very cool. I'd be interested in getting one.


----------



## magellan

KuanR said:


> IF I recall, the colossus isn't an HID, but one of the pinnacle lights from the hotwire days. I was eyeing Jason selling it for months but couldn't get myself to pull the trigger



I thought about it myself for a while. But considering Polarion sells for four times as much (I got it used in good condition for about half that), and was almost four times the lumens, I decided to go for it.

On the other hand the Polarion has features the Colossus doesn't. But they're both great lights.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Magellan and Str8stroke:

Thanks for the kind words gentleman!
Aside from cool flashlights, I am also into funky looking pens. This is a hand made pen by Japanese artist Hidetoshi Nakayama. He also makes knives, jewelry, and all sorts of other things by hand. A word of warning friends - his stuff isn't cheap. I like his stuff, but it's expensive.
Please let me know if you have any questions!

Thanks again!
Rush



magellan said:


> Thanks. Very cool. I'd be interested in getting one.


----------



## magellan

RUSH FAN said:


> Magellan and Str8stroke:
> 
> Thanks for the kind words gentleman!
> Aside from cool flashlights, I am also into funky looking pens. This is a hand made pen by Japanese artist Hidetoshi Nakayama. He also makes knives, jewelry, and all sorts of other things by hand. A word of warning friends - his stuff isn't cheap. I like his stuff, but it's expensive.
> Please let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> Thanks again!
> Rush



I thought it might be a one-off. How much was it if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Str8stroke

Oh gosh, I have seen his stuff. Crazy pricing, but they are one offs if I remember what I read correctly. Very cool. I love pens, but I have my limits. Besides, my handwriting is so terrible, I can justify spending too much! Ya dig! lol 

Give me a copper pen, or Space Pen refill and I am good to go. Seriously, I almost always have space pen refills to handle my writing needs. I write so much outside and wet weather. Also write vertical almost upside down. The space pen black fine point is my favorite! But I do like how others write. MonteBlanc?? 





Black tactical Space Pen with the clip. One of these two pens is with me all the time. Not to mention my trusty Dorcy flame thrower!


----------



## Str8stroke

Not sure if I posted this already. Just some neat Tain Ti goodness. 

*It's Ti Thursday! **
*



*
*


----------



## RUSH FAN

PM sent * * *



magellan said:


> I thought it might be a one-off. How much was it if you don't mind my
> asking?


----------



## RUSH FAN

Wow, very nice! 
That first picture is a pen? Or am I misreading your paragraph? 



Str8stroke said:


> Oh gosh, I have seen his stuff. Crazy pricing, but they are one offs if I remember what I read correctly. Very cool. I love pens, but I have my limits. Besides, my handwriting is so terrible, I can justify spending too much! Ya dig! lol
> 
> Give me a copper pen, or Space Pen refill and I am good to go. Seriously, I almost always have space pen refills to handle my writing needs. I write so much outside and wet weather. Also write vertical almost upside down. The space pen black fine point is my favorite! But I do like how others write. MonteBlanc??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black tactical Space Pen with the clip. One of these two pens is with me all the time. Not to mention my trusty Dorcy flame thrower!


----------



## Str8stroke

Yup, its my KuKu pen!  Ti & trits and crazy cool design. Its actually called the Kynna QR Pen, QR for quick release. You just roll the studs by my thumb and she unhooks and slides out the bottom. It looks uncomfortable, but it fits and fells just right. Perfect fit on a 3mm copper ball chain too.


----------



## Rider57

Str8stroke said:


> Yup, its my KuKu pen!  Ti & trits and crazy cool design. Its actually called the Kynna QR Pen, QR for quick release. You just roll the studs by my thumb and she unhooks and slides out the bottom. It looks uncomfortable, but it fits and fells just right. Perfect fit on a 3mm copper ball chain too.



Dam i shouldnt of googled that, not only do i want one even more now, now i know for sure i cant afford it


----------



## thburns

My first family photo for CPF, since I discovered this great new hobby a couple months ago!

From left to right: Nitecore SRT7, Nitecore CU6, Eagletac MX25L3C 6*Nichia, Nitecore EA41, Nitecore SRT3, Eagletac D25LC2 Clicky Nichia, Nitecore MH20, Nitecore EA11, Thrunite T10, ZebraLight SC52w, Nitecore EC11


----------



## Rider57

thburns said:


> My first family photo for CPF, since I discovered this great new hobby a couple months ago!
> 
> From left to right: Nitecore SRT7, Nitecore CU6, Eagletac MX25L3C 6*Nichia, Nitecore EA41, Nitecore SRT3, Eagletac D25LC2 Clicky Nichia, Nitecore MH20, Nitecore EA11, Thrunite T10, ZebraLight SC52w, Nitecore EC11



Got a question about your EA11, does yours read battery voltage properly? Mine reads a 1.5 v nihm as 1.3v and a 4.2v 14500 as just 4.0v or just 4 blinks


----------



## thburns

Rider57 said:


> Got a question about your EA11, does yours read battery voltage properly? Mine reads a 1.5 v nihm as 1.3v and a 4.2v 14500 as just 4.0v or just 4 blinks



Mine read a 4.17v Keeppower 14500 (according to my cheap DMM) as 4.1, but read a 1.37v Eneloop as 1.2.


----------



## Rider57

thburns said:


> Mine read a 4.17v Keeppower 14500 (according to my cheap DMM) as 4.1, but read a 1.37v Eneloop as 1.2.



Mine wont read any 14500 past 4.0 even when double checked with a DMM to be at 4.1-4.2, will read everything below that just fine though. Dont know if to let that go or call it in for a replacement.


----------



## RUSH FAN

I have never seen one of those! 
I want one too! :laughing:



Str8stroke said:


> Yup, its my KuKu pen!  Ti & trits and crazy cool design. Its actually called the Kynna QR Pen, QR for quick release. You just roll the studs by my thumb and she unhooks and slides out the bottom. It looks uncomfortable, but it fits and fells just right. Perfect fit on a 3mm copper ball chain too.


----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## brawler1588

Here are most om my lights. Goal zero lanter, UCO Clarus acebeam k50, nitecore eax hammer, fenix ld50, nitecore ea4, fenix pd35 new and old, nitecore p12, thrunite tn12 cw and nw, thrunite nuetron v2, olight s15, fenix e12....I also have a olight warrior not pictured.


----------



## ven

Nice line up brawler


----------



## brawler1588

ven said:


> Nice line up brawler


Thanks ven still adding to it


----------



## Dakine234

Practicing some long exposure shots, the mule has a Gunga glow sticker. Gungas the best!!


----------



## Eric242

Buisness end of a TANAtized E1e with LuciDrv and blue GITD


----------



## archimedes

Rider57 said:


> Got a question about your EA11, does yours read battery voltage properly? Mine reads a 1.5 v nihm as 1.3v and a 4.2v 14500 as just 4.0v or just 4 blinks





thburns said:


> Mine read a 4.17v Keeppower 14500 (according to my cheap DMM) as 4.1, but read a 1.37v Eneloop as 1.2.





Rider57 said:


> Mine wont read any 14500 past 4.0 even when double checked with a DMM to be at 4.1-4.2, will read everything below that just fine though. Dont know if to let that go or call it in for a replacement.



Off topic, so I'll keep this concise ... but are you comparing voltage measured under load, versus open circuit voltage ?


----------



## Str8stroke

Eric, that looks great my brother. I am guessing you took it apart to add the GITD. BTW< the blue looks outstanding. I want a drilled optic to add some trits in the legs. I may try to drill it with my palm drill. I saw it done but the guy didn't have any GITD. I think a blue GITD sticker and Blue trits would be outstandingly cool.


----------



## Eric242

Str8stroke said:


> I am guessing you took it apart to add the GITD.


I wouldn´t dare  Tana added it as he was modding the E1e head.


----------



## Str8stroke

Ah!!!! I was wondering. I don't have the courage to take mine apart. lol Glad you aren't braver than me!


----------



## Rider57

archimedes said:


> Off topic, so I'll keep this concise ... but are you comparing voltage measured under load, versus open circuit voltage ?



We are comparing voltage read by the lights built in volt meter, no load, light off


----------



## thburns

archimedes said:


> Off topic, so I'll keep this concise ... but are you comparing voltage measured under load, versus open circuit voltage ?



Reference voltage was just taken with my cheap DMM with no resistor. I'm not sure if any of my chargers can test voltage under load? Maybe my opus bt-c3400. Will retest on that when I get a chance today.


----------



## Eric242

Str8stroke said:


> I don't have the courage to take mine apart. lol Glad you aren't braver than me!


I´m not much for taking apart my lights either but sometimes I can be a tad crazy :devil: with my lights (very rarely though). When I received my AquaRam I was going to solder the bridge to be able to programm it with it´s beyond awesome Hive driver. Only problem I have neither soldering iron nor station. I took one of these jetflame lighters, a small nail, heated the nail up until it was glowing and with that I was soldering. It worked out (I think I would have commited suicide had I destroyed that $500 light :shakehead). And now I just finished stonewashing my McGizmo mule...... turned out really great. Will post some pictures shortly.

Eric


----------



## Str8stroke

Wow, your solder technique is the same thing I use to remove weak or broken tritium. A small hot nail will melt the norland super easily. Less mess too.


----------



## Nicrod

Eric242 said:


> I´m not much for taking apart my lights either but sometimes I can be a tad crazy :devil: with my lights (very rarely though). When I received my AquaRam I was going to solder the bridge to be able to programm it with it´s beyond awesome Hive driver. Only problem I have neither soldering iron nor station. I took one of these jetflame lighters, a small nail, heated the nail up until it was glowing and with that I was soldering. It worked out (I think I would have commited suicide had I destroyed that $500 light :shakehead). And now I just finished stonewashing my McGizmo mule...... turned out really great. Will post some pictures shortly.
> 
> Eric



Yes please! Love to see some photos of your stonewashing.


----------



## LightWalker

Bushnell Pro series 1xAAA & 2xAAA


----------



## Rider57

LightWalker said:


> Bushnell Pro series 1xAAA & 2xAAA


 I almost bought this one today, came very very close ,left it at the cashier close, are they any good?


----------



## jetjet28

Not as good as the collections I've seen in here so far. But I am kind of just getting started into my light buying. Have always been into knives more.


----------



## LightWalker

They seem to be built well, the forward clicky button has a good responsive feel and they have a good clean beam pattern. I ran the 1xAAA on an old nimh battery for two hours. I don't know about the t140l but the aaa models are pretty nice.


----------



## Str8stroke

I like the designs. I wonder how the finish will hold up. Looks like that glossy easily scratched HA? I pointed out in a previous thread that the packaging sure has a SureFire look/feel. What do you folks think?


----------



## Eric242

Nicrod said:


> Yes please! Love to see some photos of your stonewashing.



I posted them in the McGizmo forum but here you go:


----------



## easilyled

Incredible job Eric242. You have achieved a two-tone stone-wash, the likes of which I've never seen before.


----------



## Nicrod

Beautiful! That came out really good. 

Im sending you a PM


----------



## Str8stroke

jetjet28 said:


> Not as good as the collections I've seen in here so far. But I am kind of just getting started into my light buying. Have always been into knives more.


Thats a great start. I see a nice Maratac CU with a Pico. Great combo for sure. And of course a Maglite! 



Eric242 said:


> I posted them in the McGizmo forum but here you go:



No worries, these things are so cool, we can look at them twice! lol Good job.


----------



## cland72

jetjet28 said:


> Not as good as the collections I've seen in here so far. But I am kind of just getting started into my light buying. Have always been into knives more.
> 
> [URL]http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a201/josephetracy/Mobile%20Uploads/DD6FE4B2-A401-4C7E-9EF1-FC062CA2F796_zpsy4rlw1jj.jpg[/URL]



I'm digging that early generation L1 on the bottom. Nice collection! 

I also think everyone needs a G2 in stock form. One must rue the short runtime of a P60 while simultaneously being impressed at the output of a 25 year old design to be a true flashaholic.


----------



## thburns

Slightly updated, forgot a few in the last one and got my P36 over the weekend as well! Waiting to get my ZebraLight SC62w replacement, and soon to be added are Eagtac G25C2, Eagtac T25C2, Nitecore TM16, and a Nitecore EC21. And about to really get into my first P60 hosts in a couple weeks!


----------



## LightWalker

Str8stroke said:


> I like the designs. I wonder how the finish will hold up. Looks like that glossy easily scratched HA? I pointed out in a previous thread that the packaging sure has a SureFire look/feel. What do you folks think?



I have carried the small one a little and it has one nick in the finish and I expect more since it has a rough texture but they give a good grip. They seem like pretty nice lights for the price.

Edit: The HA seems almost as good as on a Fenix.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Here is my Preon Collection:
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-07/351C2209-A719-4047-AF5F-5C112AC08C71.jpg
I will try to post the rest of my FourSevens Collection And then my entire collection...


----------



## välineurheilija

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Here is my Preon Collection:
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-07/351C2209-A719-4047-AF5F-5C112AC08C71.jpg
> I will try to post the rest of my FourSevens Collection And then my entire collection...



I like those Olights 😆


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

välineurheilija said:


> I like those Olights [emoji38]



These are all FourSevens Preons, but I do have a sizable Olight collection-I will post another photo soon...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> These are all FourSevens Preons, but I do have a sizable Olight collection-I will post another photo soon...



Here is my Olight collection:
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-06/1EEA21B5-8733-4F91-BB77-BED25699823E.jpg

And another point of view:
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-06/80A69080-2F9A-4B82-A465-CF3477376EE5.jpg


And here they are, hanging around the Refrigerator:
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-06/86734EB7-AE4A-40F2-B99E-233434AE5EE8.jpg


----------



## magellan

Very nice collection of Olights!


----------



## kj2

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Here is my Olight collection:
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-06/1EEA21B5-8733-4F91-BB77-BED25699823E.jpg


Really nice collection  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## välineurheilija

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> These are all FourSevens Preons, but I do have a sizable Olight collection-I will post another photo soon...



I thought the two lights on the left were Olight opens.


----------



## david57strat

välineurheilija said:


> I thought the two lights on the left were Olight opens.



Interesting observation. Olight and Foursevens make the exact same light (I can't remember whether Olight is a division of Foursevens, or the other way around), with the same exact specs, except for the brand name on the light, itself. Olight call it the _O'Pen_, and I believe Foursevens call it the _Preon Penlight. 

_Also, I thought I read somewhere here in CPF, that one model is marketed here in the States, while the other is marketed everywhere else.


----------



## välineurheilija

david57strat said:


> Interesting observation. Olight and Foursevens make the exact same light (I can't remember whether Olight is a division of Foursevens, or the other way around), with the same exact specs, except for the brand name on the light, itself. Olight call it the _O'Pen_, and I believe Foursevens call it the _Preon Penlight.
> 
> _Also, I thought I read somewhere here in CPF, that one model is marketed here in the States, while the other is marketed everywhere else.



Well that explains it


----------



## thburns

Here's my updated collection, got my XP-L HD/HI Eagtacs in today! https://flic.kr/p/w4V7u7


----------



## david57strat

thburns said:


> Here's my updated collection, got my XP-L HD/HI Eagtacs in today! https://flic.kr/p/w4V7u7



I like this spread-out bowling pin-type layout, a lot. No one light is fully blocking any other. It's a nice arrangement - and a great collection of lights you've managed to amass (in a very short time, at that). 

Good work, brother. Enjoy your new lights!


----------



## Str8stroke

thburns likes some EagleTac & Nitecore! lol Looks good. Which one is your favorite?? I like the EC11 I have a lot!!


----------



## thburns

david57strat said:


> I like this spread-out bowling pin-type layout, a lot. No one light is fully blocking any other. It's a nice arrangement - and a great collection of lights you've managed to amass (in a very short time, at that).
> 
> Good work, brother. Enjoy your new lights!



Thanks! Lots of fun and use to be had out of the new Eagtacs


----------



## thburns

Str8stroke said:


> thburns likes some EagleTac & Nitecore! lol Looks good. Which one is your favorite?? I like the EC11 I have a lot!!



I would say my favorite light of my collection so far is the MX25L3C. The Nichias on that light just put out such a beautiful beam 

The ZebraLight SC62w is still my favorite EDC light, with the D25LC2 (Nichia) and SRT3 close behind (I rotate through all three on a normal basis). I like my EC11 too, the UI on all of the Explorer-series lights is one of my favorites (have an EC21 on the way too!).


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

välineurheilija said:


> I thought the two lights on the left were Olight opens.



Hi Valineurheilija,
They do look identical-if you are interested, FourSevens is clearing out their stock of Preon Penlights in Orange and brown for only $30 each, and if you use the CPF discount code you get another 12% off for a final price of $26.33! 
I saw a rumor that David(founder of FourSevens) was working with Olight too...if that is true it would explain the similarity.


----------



## magellan

My two Luter lights from Luter in England. The one on the right is a 18650 triple mod and has a power bank capability. The one on the left is a quad mod 26650 light.


----------



## välineurheilija

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hi Valineurheilija,
> They do look identical-if you are interested, FourSevens is clearing out their stock of Preon Penlights in Orange and brown for only $30 each, and if you use the CPF discount code you get another 12% off for a final price of $26.33!
> I saw a rumor that David(founder of FourSevens) was working with Olight too...if that is true it would explain the similarity.



Thanks but shipping costs to Finland make the lights the same price as buying them from here


----------



## Nicrod

I did a StoneWashed finish yesterday. 

Mac's Copper Tri EDC -2 hours in the Rotary tumbler. I darkened the clip thru Oxidation. 

Here's immediately after Tumbling, 
And then two weeks worth of Patina


----------



## RGRAY

I've been collecting flashlights for about 6 weeks.
So far:
VELENO
Battery case (2)
38DD bead blasted ss
40DD ti
44DD ti
D2 dark finish ss
D2 ss (2)
TAIN
Ottavino ti 10280
Ottavino Damascus AAA
FENIX
E05 ss
TnC 
Extreme Micro Turbo ss 
 




Flashlights ordered:
1 FourSevens Preon O ss
2 Peak Eiger ss
3 CQG Bullet ss
4 DQG Spy ti
5 DQG Fairy brass
6 DQG Hobi ti
7 Mini AAA ss
8 Tank007 ES12 ss 

And yes, I have another display case.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Nicrod said:


> I did a StoneWashed finish yesterday.
> 
> Mac's Copper Tri EDC -2 hours in the Rotary tumbler. I darkened the clip thru Oxidation.



Wow, that is very cool Nick!


----------



## Nicrod

Thanks Paul!! I'm diggin' this one. 

:welcome: RGRAY- very nice collection of small lights. And for only 6 weeks That's quite the haul!


----------



## Treeguy

From a purely lazy and materialistic point of view, what's better than the UPS truck showing up with your Amazon order on your day off? :thumbsup:

My new Archer A2 V2 and Eneloops to feed it with. 

Quick unprofessional review: Fit and finish of the Archer are fine. Build quality seems good, but it does not feel like a tank like my Surefire 6PX Defender. Too bad. Slight battery rattle side to side if you shake it enough. Don't care about that. The momentary is great! Nice firefly. Nice mode spacing. And the 450 lumen max is *bright!* Took it into a windowless room in the basement and compared it to my Surefire 320 lumen 6PX and it was _clearly_ brighter. Nice beam and hotspot too, as far as I could tell in a small room. For $45 it's a nice 2xAA light.


----------



## brawler1588

Treeguy said:


> From a purely lazy and materialistic point of view, what's better than the UPS truck showing up with your Amazon order on your day off? [emoji106]
> 
> My new Archer A2 V2 and Eneloops to feed it with.
> 
> Quick unprofessional review: Fit and finish of the Archer are fine. Build quality seems good, but it does not feel like a tank like my Surefire 6PX Defender. Too bad. Slight battery rattle side to side if you shake it enough. Don't care about that. The momentary is great! Nice firefly. Nice mode spacing. And the 450 lumen max is *bright!* Took it into a windowless room in the basement and compared it to my Surefire 320 lumen 6PX and it was _clearly_ brighter. Nice beam and hotspot too, as far as I could tell in a small room. For $45 it's a nice 2xAA light.


Just curious why go for the archer over the neutron it gets 408 lumens on max with the single battery and 730 lumens with the 2 AA?


----------



## Treeguy

brawler1588 said:


> Just curious why go for the archer over the neutron it gets 408 lumens on max with the single battery and 730 lumens with the 2 AA?



Saw more bad reviews than good ones on the Neutron, and on more than one site.

The Archer had only good reviews, except for the battery rattle. And it fit my wants and budget.


----------



## brawler1588

Treeguy said:


> Saw more bad reviews than good ones on the Neutron, and on more than one site.
> 
> The Archer had only good reviews, except for the battery rattle. And it fit my wants and budget.


No worries just was curious I was in the same boat wanted to build my aa and AAA collection but I decided to do the neutron I can't complain don't know what people were saying but I like the thrunite lights


----------



## Str8stroke

Rattle batteries in a light? I just put a small wrap of scotch tape on the batteries till they stop rattling. Rattle = :hairpull:


----------



## Treeguy

brawler1588 said:


> No worries just was curious I was in the same boat wanted to build my aa and AAA collection but I decided to do the neutron I can't complain don't know what people were saying but I like the thrunite lights



I read several "reviews" and posts about the Neutron being defective upon arrival, and the problems with the light not corrected yet.

I'm glad yours works. I does look like a nice light.


----------



## Treeguy

Str8stroke said:


> Rattle batteries in a light? I just put a small wrap of scotch tape on the batteries till they stop rattling. Rattle = :hairpull:



Tape... on my new Eneloops... 

Won't I get in trouble for that?


----------



## WarRaven

I roll up a piece of paper the length of light, tighter then inside diameter, insert and and unroll in tube. 
Paper stays put pretty much.


----------



## Treeguy

WarRaven said:


> I roll up a piece of paper the length of light, tighter then inside diameter, insert and and unroll in tube.
> Paper stays put pretty much.



Good idea. That's probably what's going to happen.

Can't wait for the darkness and try my new toy out.


----------



## lefteye219

Updated collection... Brass TRi EDC not pictured..


----------



## ven

Stunning lefteye:thumbsup:


----------



## lefteye219

ven said:


> Stunning lefteye:thumbsup:



@ Ven 
Many thanks :twothumbs


----------



## Str8stroke

lefteye219, you sure have some jewels in that collection.


----------



## ForrestChump

Rider57 said:


> I almost bought this one today, came very very close ,left it at the cashier close, are they any good?



Yes, My buddy picked one up on our way out for a camping trip, excellent throw, good construction.

@ Lightwalker - I mentioned that that the light was to robocop in another thread. Outside of that thread context and realizing what light it is now, standing on it's own, they are very nice lights.


----------



## LightWalker

ForrestChump said:


> Yes, My buddy picked one up on our way out for a camping trip, excellent throw, good construction.
> 
> @ Lightwalker - I mentioned that that the light was to robocop in another thread. Outside of that thread context and realizing what light it is now, standing on it's own, they are very nice lights.



They seem pretty robust. The two cell light maintains it's brightness much better than the single cell light.


----------



## DaftEarth20883

My modest collection, seeing your guys' collections makes mine look so small. These are not all the ones I own, just the ones I could find at the moment.


----------



## ForrestChump

LightWalker said:


> They seem pretty robust. The two cell light maintains it's brightness much better than the single cell light.



He got the 1 cell. It really does feel quality in hand. I was really impressed with the throw for the amount of lumens coming out the front. We were hanging bear bags at night and he could hit ridge tops, I was using an HDS 325 and just couldn't hit them.

Of course HDS wins out on every level, just using it as a reference of throw.

I wouldn't be surprised to see the popularity with these grow and see more mention of them here. They were a pleasant surprise.


----------



## LightWalker

ForrestChump said:


> He got the 1 cell. It really does feel quality in hand. I was really impressed with the throw for the amount of lumens coming out the front. We were hanging bear bags at night and he could hit ridge tops, I was using an HDS 325 and just couldn't hit them.
> 
> Of course HDS wins out on every level, just using it as a reference of throw.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see the popularity with these grow and see more mention of them here. They were a pleasant surprise.



Are you talking about this one on top.





It seems floody to me but I haven't had it out in deep darkness.


----------



## ForrestChump

Thinking on it..... thats not the one.

This is it.

Im calling it now, these will be realtivley popular on CPF in the nearish future once more people grab one.

Bushnell did a great job. Wish it was waterproof instead of IPX4....


----------



## Nicrod

Trio of Triples...StoneWashed Mac's


----------



## jonwkng

Trio of Hanko lights. 





Photo courtesy of Duane Weikum


----------



## jonwkng

Eeeps... Double-tap...


----------



## Father Azmodius

jonwkng said:


> Trio of Hanko lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Duane Weikum



Those are some beautiful lights


----------



## ven

Father Azmodius said:


> Those are some beautiful lights





+100000000

stunning and love the clips


----------



## easilyled

All three are sensational Jon. What beautiful lights and exquisite craftsmanship to produce them!

The tridents are magnificent but the Damascus Ex11.2 is equally special with the gunner grip and polished Ti bezel to match the clip. I think its one of a kind if I'm not mistaken.

Thanks for the beautiful picture.


----------



## ForrestChump

NICE.


----------



## jonwkng

Father Azmodius said:


> Those are some beautiful lights





ForrestChump said:


> NICE.



Thanks, guys! 



ven said:


> +100000000
> 
> stunning and love the clips



Hey *ven*, they're one of a kind Steel Flame Darkness clips. Whilst I'm not usually a big fan of skulls and the macabre, these are really cool. Tritium in the eye sockets of each.



easilyled said:


> All three are sensational Jon. What beautiful lights and exquisite craftsmanship to produce them!
> 
> The tridents are magnificent but the Damascus Ex11.2 is equally special with the gunner grip and polished Ti bezel to match the clip. I think its one of a kind if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Thanks for the beautiful picture.



Thanks, Daniel! Yup, there haven't been too many Damascus EX 11.2s around.

In case anyone is wondering,
From left to right: Timascus Twisted Trident '67', Damascus EX 11.2 GG, Matte Zirconium Twisted Trident '67'


----------



## easilyled

Jon, if you can spare some time, I request a picture of all your JHankos together, in daylight and in darker conditions please.


----------



## Ladd

easilyled said:


> Jon, if you can spare some time, I request a picture of all your JHankos together, in daylight and in darker conditions please.




Yes, Please........


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Jon, if you can spare some time, I request a picture of all your JHankos together, in daylight and in darker conditions please.


That is something I would really enjoy seeing as well!


----------



## Nicrod

Current Family of Mac's 
The StoneWashed brass Tri EDC is just visiting 
For a bit. 

I had the AL Tri Cerakote'd War Torn Zombie Green


----------



## lefteye219

Nicrod said:


> Current Family of Mac's
> The StoneWashed Tri EDC is just visiting
> For a bit.
> 
> I had the AL Tri Cerakote'd War Torn Zombie Green



Very nice family of Macs you have there Nick..the cerakoted one looks very nice. Infact all of them.. And the patina on copper surely is building very nicely... [emoji106]🏻


----------



## Nicrod

Well thank you kind sir! 

I like how the Cerakote turned out. I struggled with the decision 
of having just, solid Z green, or this! I think it will EDC nicely.


----------



## Thud1023

The SWGG's together. Just installed a yellow trit in Tri V. Very thankful to Dave for these : )


----------



## Str8stroke

Nicrod, I really dig that Green! You were brave to go for that. But, it sure turned out cool. A true one of a kind!


----------



## Nicrod

Str8stroke said:


> Nicrod, I really dig that Green! You were brave to go for that. But, it sure turned out cool. A true one of a kind!



Thanks man, I appreciate that. 
I figured worst case if I didn't like it, I'd just have it re-sprayed at my expense of course. 

I wanted a Cerakote Mac, different than anything I've seen before.


----------



## ven

Nic thats an awesome family of macs,wow, well done with those beauties x7


----------



## Dakine234

Nicrod said:


> Current Family of Mac's
> The StoneWashed Tri EDC is just visiting
> For a bit.
> 
> I had the AL Tri Cerakote'd War Torn Zombie Green


So much awesomeness in one picture!! Awesome collection! :twothumbs


----------



## Dakine234

Got two pretty cool AAAʻs in the last few weeks, really impressed with the Prometheus Beta QR, awesome little light! If it looks familiar, its Nicks, absolutely love it!





And the DLC Killer





Another shot of the Muyshondt that came out nicely


----------



## Nicrod

:thanks: Ven and Dakine


----------



## Str8stroke

Dakine, you must live in the by the Tropics? Just guessing by looking at that lush vegetation in your pic! Don't get me wrong, the lights are Killer (no Pun there) but that moss and vegetation caught my eye too. lol Great pics! 

I agree, the Beta is a great light. They can take some abuse too. Keep in mind, no Alkaline batteries in the Brass or Cu models. Jason sent a email out a few days ago warning folks. So NiMh or Lithium only.


----------



## MAD777

Wow! I'm new here & spotted this thread title and thought I should add a picture of my 3 outdated lights. But then I saw your works of art displayed here and decided that I would just enjoy looking. You folks have some outstanding flashlights! 👍


----------



## Nicrod

MAD777 said:


> Wow! I'm new here & spotted this thread title and thought I should add a picture of my 3 outdated lights. But then I saw your works of art displayed here and decided that I would just enjoy looking. You folks have some outstanding flashlights! 



:thanks: :welcome: 

Your lights are welcome! No matter how few, or how old. Everyone of our collections 
had to start somewhere. 6 years ago, I only had a few Mag- lights and that's all!


----------



## SVT-ROY

I loving the new rotation.


----------



## Dakine234

Str8stroke said:


> Dakine, you must live in the by the Tropics? Just guessing by looking at that lush vegetation in your pic! Don't get me wrong, the lights are Killer (no Pun there) but that moss and vegetation caught my eye too. lol Great pics!
> 
> I agree, the Beta is a great light. They can take some abuse too. Keep in mind, no Alkaline batteries in the Brass or Cu models. Jason sent a email out a few days ago warning folks. So NiMh or Lithium only.



Yup! I live on the Big Island of Hawaii! Mahalo, I really appreciate your kind words! :thumbsup: Iʻm slowly learning and practicing my photography skills, hopefully iʻll be able to do some of these lights, knives and other goodies and gadgets justice. 

Totally in love with this little light, my first brass light as well. Yup I have eneloops in them, asked some people on the forums to double check with the batteries and Jasons email came out the next day. :twothumbs


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Jon, if you can spare some time, I request a picture of all your JHankos together, in daylight and in darker conditions please.





Ladd said:


> Yes, Please........



Here we go...


----------



## easilyled

Simply magnificent Jon. As I stated in the other thread, those are the crown jewels for a collector right there.

:wow: :rock:


----------



## Nicrod

:bow::bow::bow::bow::goodjob:


----------



## dlmorgan999

Wow! That's a beautiful collection Jon!!


----------



## egrep

*speechless*

Thank you Jon!



jonwkng said:


> Here we go...


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Simply magnificent Jon. As I stated in the other thread, those are the crown jewels for a collector right there.
> 
> :wow: :rock:





Nicrod said:


> :bow::bow::bow::bow::goodjob:





dlmorgan999 said:


> Wow! That's a beautiful collection Jon!!



Thanks, guys!



egrep said:


> *speechless*
> Thank you, Jon!



Thank you! Without your kind advice about the lights and your hard work in securing the necessary material stock for the lights, I don't think I'd have these amazing lights. In case anyone is sitting on the fence on getting a Jeff Hanko light, Jon(JG) is an absolute pleasure to deal with.


----------



## ven

Astonishingly amazing collection Jon............wow u da man


----------



## Str8stroke

SVT-ROY said:


> I loving the new rotation.



SVT: I don't normally quote with pics, but I have a question. Not to mention, that holster is very nice looking and deserves a second look! Stingray I am guessing. What is that small black looking clip with the black circle under it in the middle of the stingray? Does that clip on your belt or pants? 




MAD777 said:


> Wow! I'm new here & spotted this thread title and thought I should add a picture of my 3 outdated lights. But then I saw your works of art displayed here and decided that I would just enjoy looking. You folks have some outstanding flashlights! 



Post em! Everyone started somewhere! 
You're right though, many folks here have some simply amazing lights. Not to mention their photographic skills. I follow this thread and really enjoy seeing the pics. Jon's lights & photos are just insane and so stunning. A true flashaolics dream. I live vicariously through his pictures! lol


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Not sure, but the clip to the left of the holster image will fit a belt.

Bill


----------



## Str8stroke

Yep Bill I noticed that too. Thats what really got me thinking. The small thing I am trying to figure out almost seems to line up with that clip. It sorta looks like a support? It may be nothing, ha! But I am sure it serves some purpose. Very interesting indeed. I am sure SVT will chime in soon and inform us of its purpose.


----------



## RBMIII

My contribution:
Surefire M620V-BK:



[/URL][/IMG]

My current set-ups: Surefire M952V-TN & M952V-BK (replaced the M620V):



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## markr6

^ NICE! EDC?


----------



## Str8stroke

RBMIII, very nice. You look ready to handle some business!


----------



## RBMIII

markr6 said:


> ^ NICE! EDC?



EDC is a Glock 19 Gen4. 
These are the home defense, hunting, and just for fun toys.
Thanks *Str8stroke*.


----------



## markr6

RBMIII said:


> EDC is a Glock 19 Gen4.
> These are the home defense, hunting, and just for fun toys.



Looks like a LOT of fun! I haven't been shooting in a long time since ammo really jump up in price. I have a Glock 19 purchased around 2000...I wonder what gen that is? I pretty much stopped following all the gun stuff.


----------



## Nicrod

Who likes the Mac clip better than the McGizmo clip? Both are equal in terms of function, it's merely a cosmetic thing now. Opinions welcome


----------



## cland72

RBMIII said:


> My contribution:
> Surefire M620V-BK:
> http://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad318/RBMIII/2015-08-03 15.44.30.jpg
> 
> My current set-ups: Surefire M952V-TN & M952V-BK (replaced the M620V):
> http://i947.photobucket.com/albums/ad318/RBMIII/2015-08-11 15.58.52.jpg





SBRs, Aimpoints, SOPMODs, and Surefires. God bless America.


----------



## RBMIII

cland72 said:


> SBRs, Aimpoints, SOPMODs, and Surefires. God bless America.



Amen Brother


----------



## Search

The TLR and it's x300 replacement











Edit** It looks like I wiped the light of carbon pretty well.. sorry HK


----------



## Matrix 100

https://www.dropbox.com/s/y359etylep6g7ey/SPY 007.JPG?dl=0


----------



## MartinC

Matrix 100 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/y359etylep6g7ey/SPY 007.JPG?dl=0




Wow, that is impressive in every way.


----------



## Str8stroke

Nice pic Matrix. Took me a second to find the light.


----------



## cullen.salisbury

Soooooooooo jealous man I really want something like that wow much love on the craftsmanship I'm siting now in need one town and i cant live with out it Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ok not over it but I'm over it well done


----------



## dannn

New picture of my collection:


----------



## Str8stroke

Dannn nice collection u got going. Some real solid performers. They all look Mint.


----------



## dannn

Thanks, the HDS lights and the Elzetta alpha get the most use. The 2 on the far left are the most banged up but its hard to tell in the picture. 



Str8stroke said:


> Dannn nice collection u got going. Some real solid performers. They all look Mint.


----------



## Str8stroke

They look Bang Up, not Banged up! Ha! 
I love my Alpha. However, I am on the fence about the clip though.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Nice picture dannn, all top quality lights!


----------



## altermann

Got this one Executive Darthvader )))
one of the first produced E2D Defender flashlights made in 2001, without sign @us [email protected] old square body, rounded lense in the head, the tail cap is very rare - the mechanism and internal parts are identic to Z58 tail cap, but smaller.
















in comparison to other e-series tail caps















traditional underwater foto)) 



































































































to be continued...)))


----------



## altermann

Another one of my favourite flahlights - e1e with modified oldschool kl1 head. i have few of them)) the photo made during my europenian holidays on beautiful lake in national park.
Underwater foto) the water is crystal )) 


altermann said:


> Ewerything was here)


----------



## ven

Awesome pics mr mann


----------



## KDM




----------



## ven

That is awesome KDM,loving that!


----------



## KDM

ven said:


> That is awesome KDM,loving that!



Thanks brother, I'm digging it myself. Love that new monster you have too!


----------



## SVT-ROY

Str8stroke said:


> Yep Bill I noticed that too. Thats what really got me thinking. The small thing I am trying to figure out almost seems to line up with that clip. It sorta looks like a support? It may be nothing, ha! But I am sure it serves some purpose. Very interesting indeed. I am sure SVT will chime in soon and inform us of its purpose.


Yes sir, my guy had some stingray leftover from a Benchmade holster run and I wanted something a little different. Now he's making another holster for the halo in stingray to match. You guys know how we get carried away lol. The clip just holds the holster above the belt/pants so I't doesn't get sucked in, due to the main clip being offset. The MDE is a trip, my finger extends past the muzzle. Yet it is a very accurate little bug gun. Plus it looks cool and that's what matter right haha.


----------



## altermann




----------



## altermann




----------



## Str8stroke

Heck of a photo stream there Altermann. Love the vintage light collection you have.


----------



## jonwkng

Acrylic is the new Black. 
Kudos to Chris for creating these masterpieces. And to the Oveready crew for offering these beauties.
(Pardon the hastily snapped handphone photo. )

Oveready's Blueberry Swirl & Flourescent Green 18350 hosts with Malkoff M61NLLLL drop-ins. Awaiting trits... Simply surreal! 
(Oh look, there are a few on sale now in the B/S/T section )
GITD! Let's make that happen, guys!


----------



## ven

Very  Jon, like those a lot! How do they do heat wise and cooling down?

Oh and where do you keep all your lights :laughing: they must have their own room!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Father Azmodius

My TNC lights........



My copper lights..........



I need to get a shot of my OR and FM lights


----------



## ven

Stunning FA


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Very  Jon, like those a lot! How do they do heat wise and cooling down?
> Oh and where do you keep all your lights :laughing: they must have their own room!
> :thumbsup:



Hey *ven*,
The Malkoff drop-ins are running 4000K XP-G2s at a mere 40mA and are rated for ~30Lumens. No, no heat problems at all.

My lights?  Since you asked... Some in a cabinet (Bigger lights), some on shelves (EDC rotation - 1x26650 and smaller), some bedside, Super-Sized MagLites by the main door, lanterns for emergency. Usually one torch in the family car when it is in use. One keychain light in pants pocket, one pocket-sized and/or pen-light in chest pocket (at work), ASP Sapphire USB on belt, one light in holster (when I'm not at work). That's about it... I think.


----------



## jonwkng

Father Azmodius said:


> My TNC lights........
> My copper lights..........



Nice collection! Great photos! :thumbsup: Nice shine on your copper lights.


----------



## Father Azmodius

Freshly polished just for the pictures. 









I tried the Lava under a blacklight, but alas, it does not glow


----------



## FREI

altermann;4716843[URL="http://i.piccy.info/a3c/2015-08-19-20-37/i9-8629201/756x565-r" said:


> [/URL]



Cool, german "Gullideckel"


----------



## thburns

Here's an updated family photo of mine! I have a few out on loaner, so not pictured are an EagleTac G25C2, Nitecore P36, and Nitecore CU6.


----------



## WarRaven

thburns said:


> Here's an updated family photo of mine! I have a few out on loaner, so not pictured are an EagleTac G25C2, Nitecore P36, and Nitecore CU6.


Nice collection!
Loaners, you must trust them folks☺


----------



## markr6

Just got my Zebralight SC5w OP last night. Love this thing! Here it is next to my SC52w.


----------



## ven

Nice one mark ,like that little ZL a lot.


----------



## ven

Nice collection Mr burns


----------



## Father Azmodius

My dress light for when the wife won't let me wear camo, firehose, or double tin cloth


----------



## magellan

Awesome, Father!


----------



## magellan

I just bought this great little CR123A size Maratac copper from mcbrat. Should have photographed it with its little brother, the Maratac AAA copper, but anyway, here it is with a Van Hoy skeleton frame style Snap Lock knife.


----------



## Father Azmodius

That's a nice pair


----------



## magellan

Thanks!

The knife is sort of a triumph of design over functionality. The flashlight is more practical. But they're both cool.


----------



## magellan

jonwkng said:


> Here we go...



Wow. Talk about a magnificent line-up.


----------



## magellan

Already posted this over on the CR2 collecting thread, but here's a shot of a few of my CR2 size lights.


----------



## magellan

And at the other extreme, two of my big "photon blaster" lights, a Polarion PF40 CWSL (crew served weapon light) at 4000 lumens, and a Modamag Colossus at a whopping 15,000 lumens. The Colossus has an extension which allows it to use eight 18650 batteries.


----------



## markr6

Quick shot of the two at my office today.


----------



## Trevilux

my girls....





_Manker Timeback, Sunwayman V10RTi+, EagTac D25C Ti​_


----------



## dlmorgan999

Trevilux said:


> my girls....


Nice lights and photo!


----------



## Stefano

markr6 said:


> Just got my Zebralight SC5w OP last night. Love this thing! Here it is next to my SC52w.



Nice zebra_photo markr6 ! :thumbsup:


----------



## akhyar

Half of my lights collection. 
The oldest being the Surefire E2e, shown with KL1 head.






The other half of my lights are at my other home.


----------



## RGRAY

My DQG collection
From left to right:
Fairy, Hobi, Spy, Clicky (nw), Clicky (cw), Mini Clicky, Tank and Bullet



Here are my VELENO, TAIN and MISC.
Top row:
VELENO my keyring battery case and D2, TnC Extreme Micro Turbo, Peak Eiger, MARATEC Rev 3 copper, ThruNite 162, FENIX E05 and Four Sevens Atom AO
Bottom row:
VELENO battery case, 38DD, 40DD, 44DD, Quantum Ti, D2 black, D2 brushed,
TAIN Ottavino, Ottavino Damascus and Piccolo



Also, I have a MBI HF-R Ti UTT, another VELENO D2, Olight A3 OES Ti AAA and a FourSeves Quark mini ti coming. 
I've been collecting for 9weeks.​


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a great collection for only 9 weeks! I really like the variety of small lights you have.


----------



## ven

9 weeks !!  Roll on 9 months 

Very nice collections


----------



## Str8stroke

RGRAY! 9 Weeks! Nice collection! 

If my math is correct, that works out to about a one new light every 2.42 days! True Flashaholic status you have obtained! I love it! Keep posting as your collection grows! Keep this pace, and after 12 months of collecting, you should have around 140 or so lights! HA!!!


----------



## RGRAY

Thank you both.
I think I've done my homework.
I really like mini Tains and mini Velenos.
I d like to find a Tain Po and Piccolo to fill that in.
Also, a Veleno DD and damascus to fill that in
And maybe a Modamag Drake and Draco :help:


----------



## Nicrod

This just in:







Just ordered a Haiku XPG2 Head from Don. And a 14500/AA Clicky Pak will follow.


----------



## dsm600rr




----------



## altermann

few of my small


----------



## altermann




----------



## Nicrod

^^^^
I especially like the underwater shots! :twothumbs


----------



## MAD777

Some oldies but goodies: from the left 4Sevens Quark XP2L-X and Quark Mini 123, and a Thrunite Ti2





These next two were delivered this week, 

Baby throw king: SC200Cvn, XPG2 (NW) PDT, driverVN2





Pop can king: MM18VN, [email protected] (NW) + XM-L2 U3 PDTn


----------



## kj2




----------



## RGRAY

I just bought these two yesterday.
Now the wait.


----------



## ven

Loving the mm18vn MAD


----------



## ven

Very nice rgray

Congats kj2, what are your impressions ?? Worth the wait and cost?


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Very nice rgray
> Congats kj2, what are your impressions ?? Worth the wait and cost?


Haven't really had the chance to test and compare, but first impression is very good.
The lens has one big downside, a square corona, but that's only visible when white wall hunting. And the lens is a bit turbid, but it looks like most have that.
Worth the wait; Yes. Worth the cost; Have to see about that.


----------



## ven

Thanks kj2, i am still on the fence with these. I know they are built like a tank and probably last forever............i am just not sure about the beam/output and tint for the money. Its the postage and then potential import duty on top otherwise i probably would have bit by now.


----------



## bonefreak

Wow!! Guna have to come back to this thread later tonight! Its like porn for candle power heads!! LOL Great flashlights fellas!! May the force be with you all!


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Thanks kj2, i am still on the fence with these. I know they are built like a tank and probably last forever............i am just not sure about the beam/output and tint for the money. Its the postage and then potential import duty on top otherwise i probably would have bit by now.



Jup, had to pay about €30 tax and another €13 on postal services.
Built like a tank, as far as I can see.
Feels and looks great!

Although there are enough lights of similar size with higher output, the Alpha does where it's made for. Runtime is something that could improve though. 51 minutes on High is not much. The SF E1D, which I also have, does about 1.3/1.5 hours.
And Elzetta only supports CR123 batteries, which is also something what holds people back.


----------



## Father Azmodius

This is my $2500 surefire












The Vector was free


----------



## Str8stroke

Forgive me Father, but you may have sinned! WOWZ, sweet rig there! Looks like a quiet SBR.


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> Forgive me Father, but you may have sinned! WOWZ, sweet rig there! Looks like a quiet SBR.





^^^^^^^^^:laughing:^^^^^^^^^^^

+1


----------



## Father Azmodius

Str8stroke said:


> Forgive me Father, but you may have sinned! WOWZ, sweet rig there! Looks like a quiet SBR.



I wish. It's just a shroud.........for the moment


----------



## Nicrod

This just in : AA McClicky Pak 

I just need to find a Haiku Head


----------



## KuanR

My 2 favorite EDC items. I don't think anything will top these in my pockets for a longggggg time.


----------



## light-modder

What's the little one?


----------



## KuanR

It's a Jeff Hanko Titanium LF2XT


----------



## light-modder

Ah. Very nice.


----------



## light-modder

Where did you get the bead?


----------



## Str8stroke

Also, Nicrod has some nice little jewels in the background outta focus!


----------



## Nicrod

light-modder said:


> Where did you get the bead?


That is Toby's Bead bomb. I got this one from a fellow member Hiro. 
Unfortunately the only way to get one is second hand. 


Str8stroke said:


> Also, Nicrod has some nice little jewels in the background outta focus!



That is my green EDC Matt that lives on my coffee table. Where I keep my rotation, battery's, ect.

kuanR- I love your pair of lights. I've always known about the Tri-v, but it's only recently that ive
taken the time to read all about this marvel of engineering. And Now I really want to own one.


----------



## KuanR

Thanks Nicrod,

The Tri-V3 is with me all the time and it's something nice to fiddle with when I'm bored. I only carry one or the other lights now depending on mood and what I'm wearing. The Tri-V lights are the pinnacle of what's capable in a EDC sized light, it's super versatile especially for photography


----------



## magellan

A pretty light knife (Spyderco skeletonized handle and blade, only 1.2 oz.), and a pretty heavy light, the Alloy Lights A1.8 copper light at 11 oz. (recently acquired from CPF'er mcbrat).


----------



## ven

wow,stunning.........thats it,bringing the tone right down now:nana:








Slight redeeming


----------



## wesmanthetiger

My Thrunite TN4A. [emoji1]


----------



## wesmanthetiger

My Thrunite TN4A


----------



## Father Azmodius

magellan said:


> A pretty light knife (Spyderco skeletonized handle and blade, only 1.2 oz.), and a pretty heavy light, the Alloy Lights A1.8 copper light at 11 oz. (recently acquired from CPF'er mcbrat).



Show off.......I'm just envious 

[emoji37]


----------



## magellan

LOL

Except you've got that stunning fivemega copper. I still don't own of fivemega's big copper lights, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Father Azmodius

I see you'll have one soon. Here's mine on a Cryos body


----------



## Nicrod

Very nice setup! Love that worn copper :twothumbs


----------



## bykfixer

Meh, I'll probably get boo'd off the stage, but here goes....




^^ my favorite LED's.
An assortment of Coast, a couple of Sure Fires, a Lux-Pro, LED Lensers, Mag Lites, a Craftsman, a hat clip on, some promotional lights and a couple of very handy magnetic lights.
All stock except for the TerraLux drop in on my old 2AA mag and some 99¢ lanyards added to the Sure Fires.

I have a gray Mag Lite collection, several key chain lights by various manufacturers, an assortment of head lamps and lanterns, an incandecent collection, several specialty lights scattered throughout and in my work truck several mags, a couple of remaining give-away Lux-Pros and a rechargeable 1 million candle power spotlight...plus a couple of 12 volt plug in's for when the rechargeable is dim. 

Yep, when I used to drink Jim Beam got me just as drunk as Makers Mark or Crown Royal. So I'm no name brand purist by any means. After discovering the virtue of a light I research the value, all the while looking for that Made in USA label. 

Eneloop batteries fire nearly all of my lights.

When the lights go out, we're covered.


----------



## ven

Nice family going on there,some variety too. I have a similar light(you have 2 with the flexible neck) with a magnetic base and eats 3xAA food. To my surpirse it has a nichia led in it. Simple 2 mode and starts in high of around 200lm iirc. Very handy and will get a pic when i am back in work.

I have a few zoomies myself,from a poplite T34(nice build/finish fed on 4xAAA) and several lensers. My fav zoomie is the t7.2 with the lockable zoom, really like the mat ano and houses 4xAAA loops.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Wow! Sweet EDC setup Ryan!
:bow::bow:




KuanR said:


> My 2 favorite EDC items. I don't think anything will top these in my pockets for a longggggg time.


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Nice family going on there,some variety too. I have a similar light(you have 2 with the flexible neck) with a magnetic base and eats 3xAA food. To my surpirse it has a nichia led in it. Simple 2 mode and starts in high of around 200lm iirc. Very handy and will get a pic when i am back in work.I have a few zoomies myself,from a poplite T34(nice build/finish fed on 4xAAA) and several lensers. My fav zoomie is the t7.2 with the lockable zoom, really like the mat ano and houses 4xAAA loops.


The bendy magnet lights are for working on cars and the hat clip kind has been worth it's weight in silver a number of times.But yeah they do eat up some batteries.I am considering the Lenser 7.2, but bought the P7 as old (new) stock as part of my 'collect every version of the Coast HP7 fetish". It seems they started out as the P7 or something.


----------



## ven

Recommend the t7.2 over the p7.2 for the lockable head,you know,those times you set the zoom and then it moves out of focus and you have to adjust it again. No more.....


----------



## bykfixer

^^ thanks for the tip.


When you absolutely, positively have to write that letter....and poof, power goes out....


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

bykfixer said:


> Meh, I'll probably get boo'd off the stage, but here goes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ my favorite LED's.
> 
> 
> 
> No Booing here, my flashaholism was started by Coast/Led Lenser and I had quite a few until I took a chance and bought this cool looking Gun Metal Gray flashlight by a company called...Surefire....!Soon thereafter I had quite a diverse collection...


----------



## ycwflash10

all the big collection:thumbsup:
i lost several and one of the very old with me is nextorch magic max,work for over years.


----------



## Nicrod

ycwflash10 said:


> all the big collection:thumbsup:
> i lost several and one of the very old with me is nextorch magic max,work for over years.



:welcome: that's a neat little torch. What kind of emitter ?


----------



## _UPz




----------



## TacticalFleshlight

Not all my lights but the ones I have on me everyday.


----------



## lefteye219

Updated collection as of today


----------



## Light11

Fantastic collection,Zameer.
and with a rare oil slick mule too!


----------



## Str8stroke

lefteye, that is a sure nice set up. Thats a lot of dough in that collection!


----------



## lefteye219

@Str8stroke and @Light11 thanks bruthas... Sure is and I enjoy using them all..


----------



## archimedes

lefteye219 said:


> Updated collection as of today....





Light11 said:


> Fantastic collection,Zameer.
> and with a rare oil slick mule too!





Str8stroke said:


> lefteye, that is a sure nice set up. Thats a lot of dough in that collection!



The _selectivity_ , as well as quality (of course) , is what has always impressed me about this collection ... cheers !


----------



## ven

Amazing lefteye..........WOW stunning collection


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Stunning presentation too.

Bill


----------



## ycwflash10

Nicrod said:


> :welcome: that's a neat little torch. What kind of emitter ?



:thinking: luxeon led. very old model, guess it might have discontinued now.


----------



## Father Azmodius

Today's EDC selection


----------



## Nicrod

Nice Father!


----------



## ven

Stunning Nic and FA

Lower the tone time

I mentioned in an earlier post about a magnetic light with felxible neck, has a nichia led and simple 2 mode,
6463 aluminium alloy case
Clear acrylic lens
3-Position barrel push button switch (100%-50%-Off)
NICHIA NCSW119 high power LED
250 Lumens at full
3 X AA Batteries included
Strong magnet installed on torch front and on tail cap base
Corrosion resistant and shock proof

So 












Around £30 in the UK from RS-tools, its actually well made with a solid feel to it,handy for those hard to light areas!!


----------



## Nicrod

Thanks Ven, 

I like your little utility light a lot. I had the exact style of light, but the one you have has a much 
better reaching head, I'm sure yours has a stronger magnet, and overall better build quality. 

Now that's a light


----------



## ven

The RS and the cl20 are my work lights for when i am on a job and holding a flashlight for a while is not an option (cant hold in correct position whilst working).

The bonus is the long flexible neck, means you can have the light away from the job and not taking space up in cramped areas.

Still i prefer my CQvn 5000k xpg2,which is still in my P1 host(real solid/heavy host unlike my other solarforces).

A mans got to have at least 10 lights for work uses :laughing:


----------



## Father Azmodius

ven;4732676)
A mans got to have at least 10 lights for work uses :laughing:[/QUOTE said:


> Only 10?


----------



## ven

Father Azmodius said:


> Only 10?




At least


----------



## akhyar

I thought I have it all covered, but still 3 lights in the post (Olight S1 Baton and Convoy S2+ in blue and red).
From left, my EDC, MR11, soon to be replaced with S1; my flooder, SC600 1st gen; my tactical, TK22 v2015; my thrower, M2X-UT, and my SAR, as if I ever needed one in a concrete jungle, TM16.






And I still have some oldies below, except the Jetbeam C8, (at least 3 lights have been in serviced for more than a decade) should the new lights fail


----------



## jonwkng

0-1-2-3-4-5-6


----------



## Nicrod

jonwkng said:


> 0-1-2-3-4-5-6



Very cool


----------



## Bill_Brown

Here is my meager collection, so far. I am working on the big green one. My idea is to run it on a single 18650 battery.


----------



## david57strat

Newest additions:


This image has been reduced by 34.4%. Click to view full size.

​
Left to Right: EagleTac MX25L3C (6 Nichia - beautiful tint), Armytek Dobermann XP-L, and Solarforce L2-D18, with Sportac Triple XP-G2 R5, 1-mode

In all, 73, so far


----------



## magellan

Cool photos, guys.


----------



## greatabpe

magellan said:


> Cool photos, guys.


Hey you enjoying that quad Luther light?


----------



## Bill_Brown

My meager collection as of know consists of a hodge podge of different lights.


----------



## bykfixer

Here's an oldy...

The Coast LED Lenser V2 turbo torch I picked up recently.




^^ still in the package.




^^ came with a holster and lanyard




^^ the whopping 45 lumen beam.




^^ this dude looks and feels like lead.
Reluctant to take it out of the package I figured out how to coax it out from the side. The supplied LR1 alkaline batteries had begun to leak (but just barely)...hence my reason for pulling it out. 
I pushed the dimple back out of the 'try me' feature on the package as well. 

Not having any LR1's laying around I used some from another V2 I just obtained. Then took a few pix, and coaxed it back into the package, battery-less.

Another oldy....
The red beam LED Lenser V2 triplex.




^^ it too feels like lead.
Those guys made some weighty flashlights back then. 




^^ showing the 3 LED's




^^ the not so round beam. 
This one came with batteries, a sheath and a wrist lanyard in a nice box. 

These 2 items are for display and occasional use like scaring kids on Halloween.


----------



## Nicrod

My 3 Favorite EDC lights currently


----------



## ven

I want those 3 to be my fav EDC lights too


----------



## Nicrod

ven said:


> I want those 3 to be my fav EDC lights too


 :thanks::rock:


----------



## Str8stroke

3 awesome lights on the Official Nicrod Green Hankie Backdrop! Haha


----------



## Nicrod

Str8stroke said:


> 3 awesome lights on the Official Nicrod Green Hankie Backdrop! Haha





That was good! I suppose that is my official back drop lovecpf


----------



## Father Azmodius

It takes 2 Spartans to handle this light cannon





I know what you're thinking, but an elite hijacked the hornet


----------



## stingray3




----------



## markr6

Father Azmodius said:


> It takes 2 Spartans to handle this light cannon



HAHA!!! BEST PHOTO YET!!!


----------



## Nicrod

markr6 said:


> HAHA!!! BEST PHOTO YET!!!



 

Saw his photo first thing this morning, and I died laughing.

Creative he is, that Father!


----------



## Spade115




----------



## userofnames

A family photo with the newest member: an Olight S10R, just got it yesterday. Excellent little light, that's my new EDC (in addition to my keychain lights).

From left to right:


Inova X3A (bike light): it's kind of crappy, but it was my first high-output LED light. It showed me that there is more to flashlights than Maglites. 
Fenix TK75 
Fenix TK15: my first proper LED flashlight 
Fenix PD35 (with the Olight lanyard from the S10R, much better than the Fenix lanyard that was included) 
Fenix E25: I keep it in a drawer in the kitchen, comes in handy often enough 
Olight S10R 
Fenix E05: on my keychain 
LED Lenser K1: also on my keychain. It uses ridiculously expensive button batteries (they cost more than the light itself). After having bought new batteries for it once, I decided to get a new keychain light, but I keep it as a backup. Once the batteries die, it'll probably go in a drawer, never to be used again.


----------



## jamie.91

Few crappy pics of the mini's [emoji39]


----------



## Thud1023

Sweet mini collection! Was the two-tone on the far left an offering at some point, or modded?


----------



## jamie.91

Thud1023 said:


> Sweet mini collection! Was the two-tone on the far left an offering at some point, or modded?



Thanks
That's my work mini, the silver bands are the highest spots where the little bits of damage and missing anodising was from dropping the light and so on, all I did was throw it in my lathe and turn it down through the anodising back to bare aluminium. I also glued a magnet to the bottom


----------



## Trevilux

For my car a 2XAA rechargeable NiMH


----------



## Nicrod

jamie.91 said:


> … I also glued a magnet to the bottom



What did you use for glue? Love the Sticky Butt Mod!


----------



## jamie.91

Nicrod said:


> What did you use for glue? Love the Sticky Butt Mod!



I used a two part araldite


----------



## Nicrod

jamie.91 said:


> I used a two part araldite



Ah okay. Did you use standard or fast curing? 
I may give it a try. I ordered a couple Magnets from K&J to do my H30,
Had the stuff for months now, but can't decide on adhesive. 

Someone recommended to use Loctite red. Any thoughts? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Dakine234

My Mcgizmo Collection


----------



## akhyar

My bedside companion.
All charged up and ready to go.
The 2 EDC (S1 & M11R) normally spend the day inside my bag or pants pocket.


----------



## ven

Bit of stainless


----------



## jamie.91

Nicrod said:


> Ah okay. Did you use standard or fast curing?
> I may give it a try. I ordered a couple Magnets from K&J to do my H30,
> Had the stuff for months now, but can't decide on adhesive.
> 
> Someone recommended to use Loctite red. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks a lot



I wouldn't go for locktite tbh, it said quick cure on the box but I think it was a little optimistic, I tried it after the recommended time and it seemed to move around a bit so I left it to cure over night.


----------



## Nicrod

jamie.91 said:


> I wouldn't go for locktite tbh, it said quick cure on the box but I think it was a little optimistic, I tried it after the recommended time and it seemed to move around a bit so I left it to cure over night.



OK, Thanks for the advice. I'll try the two part epoxy. 
Appreciate it


----------



## TacticalFleshlight

So my Nitecore MH20 showed up today. 
Now she's all charged up.


----------



## bykfixer

Father Azmodius said:


> It takes 2 Spartans to handle this light cannon
> 
> I know what you're thinking, but an elite hijacked the hornet





markr6 said:


> HAHA!!! BEST PHOTO YET!!!


^^ this!!! flashlights n action figures....woohoo!!


----------



## WarRaven

Monwoody?☺


----------



## MAD777

My somewhat meager collection, by CPF standards. Included are a couple of 4sevens, a Thrunite and 4 custom mods by our very own vinhnguyen54 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?140-Vinhnguyen54. Names are listed in my signature line.


----------



## Str8stroke

Mad777, for Florida, that is a great collection!  Just kidding around. 

You have some Monsters there. If those are the only lights you have, that is a smart way to start the hobby. Almost all engraved too, Cool Pic!


----------



## mr70ss

lots of good looking collections, thanks for posting pics.


----------



## joelbnyc

-Thrunite TiS 2014 Xmas Edition XPG2 Neutral White (brightest of these on a standard NiMH, excellent cri, but tiny keyring hole too small for split rings, and low is too low)
-Fenix e05 ss XP-E2 (cool light, not super bright high, very smooth twist and great build quality)
-Maratac copper aaa rev3 (i think also the xpg2 but far cooler than the Thrunite Ti)
-Prometheus Beta QR v2 Electroless Nickel (Nichia excellent cri, 2 modes and good med/low but the high is not nearly as bright as the Thrunite's high, bit long for keychain use with the QR, great build quality and useful quick release)


----------



## archimedes

Couple of new additions ...


----------



## Trevilux

Last arrived:


----------



## Nicrod

This just in: 

Brand spanking new 1X123 Pak for my Brand spanking new Haiku XP-G2! 

Ready for years of service. I don't have any intentions of ever selling this one. 
It has easily become my favorite Titanium light to Carry and use. 

It's really nice, to have a custom Titanium light I can use on High for as long as I need without fear of overheating or burning out anything.


----------



## jonwkng

A few MBI lights with an amazing new arrival! 




Top to bottom:-
Ti HF
????! (So, I promised Guy I'd keep it under wraps. )
MBI 10250 Nuke (For size comparison.)
Ti Shorty


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> ????! (So, I promised Guy I'd keep it under wraps. )


You're such a tease Jon!


----------



## MAD777

stingray3 said:


>


TWO Deft-X's!? 
Is that then a Deft-XX? Lol


----------



## pvsampson

Got a new case today to keep things organized...


----------



## magellan

Nice setup!


----------



## magellan

Thud1023 said:


> Sweet mini collection! Was the two-tone on the far left an offering at some point, or modded?



Yes. Luv the Mini's!


----------



## magellan

greatabpe said:


> Hey you enjoying that quad Luther light?



You bet. One of my favorite lights for sure.


----------



## magellan

Here's a line up of most of my copper lights. The 3 Maratac AAA's are Revs. 1, 2, & 3.


----------



## Nicrod

Very nice Magellan! I like it a lot.


----------



## ven

Nicrod said:


> Very nice Magellan! I like it a lot.




+1


----------



## magellan

Thanks! Many are courtesy of mcbrat, who fortunately for me decided to thin the herd.


----------



## RGRAY

I'm waiting for:
MBI HR-F UTT cu
Velenon D2 black (ice blue tritium)
McArmy X1
McArmy X2
Pi Project G1
Toby Pra Glowwarm vol. 1 COPPER (green tritium)
LUMMI H3 locator bead (green tritium)


----------



## jonwkng

It's a Vinh.


----------



## Str8stroke

RG, that is growing fast brother! Good focus you have there on "small" lights. 


Jon, Wow, got some different LEDs going on there. Beam shots?


----------



## jonwkng

Str8stroke said:


> Jon, Wow, got some different LEDs going on there. Beam shots?



It has 7x 5700K XP-L. It's a mule, so, it is just diffuse light.


----------



## Str8stroke

Oh cool. It looks like a few are different. Some dedome??


----------



## jonwkng

Str8stroke said:


> Oh cool. It looks like a few are different. Some dedome??



Just the lighting, I guess.  All dome-on. Not much point de-doming for a mule.


----------



## Str8stroke

jonwkng said:


> Just the lighting, I guess.  All dome-on. Not much point de-doming for a mule.


Ha, neat. I also haven't had my coffee yet this morning. So it means my eyes haven't had their caffeine recharge yet.


----------



## RGRAY

Coming:
Orb RAW ns
MBI HF-R cu
Pi Project G3
Veleno D2 black
MACARMY X1 ti
MACARMY X2 ss
Toby Pra Glowworm vol. 1 copper
LUMMI H3 location bead
and just ordered:
DQG Hobi brass
DQG ti battery case
DQG brass battery case


----------



## LessDark

Just received my Barracuda V2 Pro Limited Edition today. 
I actually like the 1x18650 configuration quite a lot, it is clearly brighter than my old dedomed predator. But there is room for improvement on the focusing, still a beasty thrower though 



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kj2

SR52vn and SR52-UT


----------



## ven

Nice pair


----------



## mnickolson

magellan said:


> Here's a line up of most of my copper lights. The 3 Maratac AAA's are Revs. 1, 2, & 3.




Nice looking group of lights


----------



## Trevilux

Power EDCs


----------



## Str8stroke

Boy, that Manker sure is small.


----------



## archimedes

jonwkng said:


> It's a Vinh.



... looks like the Eye of Sauron [emoji317]

Especially when you ignite it, lol.


----------



## LedTed

jonwkng said:


> It's a Vinh.



I know. I can tell by the soldering job.


----------



## Trevilux

Another pic for this T01 with his new best friends:


----------



## Father Azmodius

Today's selection


----------



## ven

Very cool father





A gift from vinh to Callum




= a very happy young chappy


----------



## Nicrod

:twothumbs for the happy chappy! I am jealous of his AAA Vinh

Does Callum EDC his light?

Adorable photo Ven,


----------



## ven

Nicrod said:


> :twothumbs for the happy chappy! I am jealous of his AAA Vinh
> 
> Does Callum EDC his light?
> 
> Adorable photo Ven,



Thanks for the kind words, i am jealous too!!! its a great light, a while back i had the standard tool for my work keys and its a pretty good light out of the box. Now with heat sinking, boost to around 500lm makes it an astonishing little power house.

He loves his lights and has been looking forward since vinh sent me a mail saying he had sent a gift for Callum. 

Yes he EDC's lights, he has a v54 cube in his school bag, has a good few lights he has in a back pack for taking out or if we go camping
Another edc is the T0








His skyway(issue free for 2yrs which has outdone more expensive brands!!!!!) he uses for trails


----------



## Father Azmodius

Start them young


----------



## ven

Father Azmodius said:


> Start them young




+1

IIRC he was about 3yrs old, of course supervised and still is but he really enjoys his lights ............only trouble now is he wants vinh lights :laughing:


----------



## GearHunter

And then there were two!


----------



## Nicrod

He is so cute! I wish we had lights of this magnitude when I was growing up. 
He could be one of the youngest, custom flashlight owners, enthusiast in the world!? 
And his collection is already off to an amazing start:bow: 

Way to go Ven, your a super awesome Dad in my book.


----------



## ven

Nicrod said:


> He is so cute! I wish we had lights of this magnitude when I was growing up.
> He could be one of the youngest, custom flashlight owners, enthusiast in the world!?
> And his collection is already off to an amazing start:bow:
> 
> Way to go Ven, your a super awesome Dad in my book.




Your very kind Nic, thanks for the kind words:thumbsup:

He gifted his maglite 2x AA to a very poorly boy who sadly is no longer with us, the enjoyment he had surpassed his other toys with the focus-able head.

He has a big heart and has just learned to ride his bike now. So little rides out with out lights will be coming up


Every night he wants to go out with his flashlights, when weekend comes we will be out and no doubt with the toolvn .


----------



## yoyoman

Great picture Ven. I guess he's looking forward to the long nights that winter brings. Way to go.


----------



## ven

yoyoman said:


> Great picture Ven. I guess he's looking forward to the long nights that winter brings. Way to go.



Thanks mr yo yo(hope all is well your way)
Yes he does, i do too only good thing about winter :laughing: I can go out, have fun in the dark and be back for their bed time :laughing:


----------



## MAD777

pvsampson said:


> Got a new case today to keep things organized...



WOW! First class! 
Now I have to go spend more money, lol.


----------



## magellan

Trevilux said:


> Power EDCs



Is it just me or does the Manker look a bit like a Zebra Light?


----------



## pvsampson

MAD777 said:


> WOW! First class!
> Now I have to go spend more money, lol.



Handy having them all accessible in one spot,kids can get what they want at any time and can throw it in the car and have my choice if I go anywhere.


----------



## Trevilux

magellan said:


> Is it just me or does the Manker look a bit like a Zebra Light?



Hi, Zebra SC52, Spark SF5 and Manker t01 as you can see here, .....yes ... They are a little similar...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-your-lights&p=4744600&viewfull=1#post4744600


----------



## magellan

Thanks! Nice photo and you can really see the family resemblance.


----------



## dpadams6

LessDark said:


> Just received my Barracuda V2 Pro Limited Edition today.
> I actually like the 1x18650 configuration quite a lot, it is clearly brighter than my old dedomed predator. But there is room for improvement on the focusing, still a beasty thrower though
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


How do you like armytek light? I heard they are built real solid.


----------



## LessDark

I really like armytek. I almost always bring my predator and wizard when I go hiking. I feel like I can trust them to never leave me in the dark (I shouldn't). 

I like armytek for their robust feel and quality. The fact that you can drop their lights from many meters proves how rugged they are. 

So if you're looking for a robust quality light, then you should check them out.


----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## pvsampson

Nice^^^^

What is that beautiful piece with the pink lanyard? Bottom pic,background right?


----------



## LedTed

GearHunter said:


> And then there were two!



There are many great posts and pictures in this thread. This one, at least so far, just happens to be my favorite. From the understated but all-telling post to the composition of the picture, and the picture's subject itself - all very well done.


----------



## GearHunter

LedTed said:


> There are many great posts and pictures in this thread. This one, at least so far, just happens to be my favorite. From the understated but all-telling post to the composition of the picture, and the picture's subject itself - all very well done.



Thank you. You are too kind sir.


----------



## Nicrod




----------



## GearHunter

Nicrod said:


>



Great pic Nick! And great collection as well.


----------



## ven

Great pics of your HDS's guys, i really need one as an edc,maybe if i am good santa may bring me one


----------



## Eric242

Freshly stonewashed sinner Tri EDC


----------



## ven

Love it eric


----------



## Nicrod

GearHunter said:


> Great pic Nick! And great collection as well.



:thanks: so much kind sir. 



Eric242 said:


> Freshly stonewashed sinner Tri EDC



Beautiful Eric. That came out really nice. Did you use the same proprietary method, as on the Mule?


----------



## Eric242

Thanks guys 

Yep, same method as with the Mule a while ago, orange juice bottle and elbow grease . One hour this time and a few more screws as well as small coins (1 Eurocent) added to the stones and screws I used with the mule.

Eric


----------



## easilyled

Eric242 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Yep, same method as with the Mule a while ago, orange juice bottle and elbow grease . One hour this time and a few more screws as well as small coins (1 Eurocent) added to the stones and screws I used with the mule.
> 
> Eric



You also seem to have anodized the two grooves at the tail end. One appears a copper colour and the other a more golden colour.

How did you achieve that effect?


----------



## Eric242

Actually the light came that way (anodized grooves). Though I don´t know if from Sinner or the previous owner. And since everything I used to stonewash the light was too big to get the grooves, they just stayed the way they were.

Eric


----------



## easilyled

Eric242 said:


> Actually the light came that way (anodized grooves). Though I don´t know if from Sinner or the previous owner. And since everything I used to stonewash the light was too big to get the grooves, they just stayed the way they were.
> 
> Eric



Cool, they match the clip nicely.


----------



## GearHunter

ven said:


> Great pics of your HDS's guys, i really need one as an edc,maybe if i am good santa may bring me one



thank you. Let's hope you have been VERY good then! I'll try and put in a good word with the big guy on your behalf!


----------



## ven

Thanks gearhunter.................. i like you a lot!!!!!:grouphug:


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> Great pics of your HDS's guys, i really need one as an edc,maybe if i am good santa may bring me one



That's a nice looking one. It really catches my eye!


----------



## ven

Cheers MAD, thats my work beater(ok one of many beater lights) the roche f8 and built like a tank for a budget light

I also have an allen key(or hex key fetish) :laughing: ..............well i do use them all the time in work,just as with everything , i need lots of them

Just some of them




Dont get me going on ratchet spanners and ratchets(wrenches) 

:laughing:


----------



## easilyled

Very nice lights, hex wrenches and pictures ven. The hex wrenches also come in useful for removing or replacing flashlight clips. Of course only the very small ones.


----------



## Str8stroke

I LOVE TOOLS and TOOL BOXES! Even the paper boxes they come in. lol I don't actually have a lot compared to some folks. But I like what I have. I guess I could say, they work for me.


----------



## ven

Thanks
They certainly do easilyled:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8stroke

Three Amigos. Two users and one fairly rare Shelf King.


----------



## magellan

I've recently added a couple of very nice SWM's to my collection: the M11R XM-L2 U2 Ti Dream in beautiful flamed titanium by Vinh, and the V10R titanium anodized over titanium limited edition (could be the AiTiN coating because of the purplish black color, but SWM doesn't say). Also shown are the the V11R XL-L U3 Camo, and the M11R XM-L U3 Sirius. So here's a family photo:


----------



## magellan

Cool wrench collection photo, Ven! I have a bit of a wrench collection myself.


----------



## Nicrod

Nice SWM collection Magellan. That's one light I've never tried out yet. 

Sean (SOYCD) and Stoli67 have some of the nicest SWM's I've seen. And now you! 

Also Jmayot posted an image recently of his custom Triple mod SWM. It's so sweet! 

Nick


----------



## ven

Love the SWM family photo Magellan , stunning!!!!!


----------



## _UPz

ven said:


> Cheers MAD, thats my work beater(ok one of many beater lights) the roche f8 and built like a tank for a budget light
> 
> I also have an allen key(or hex key fetish) :laughing: ..............well i do use them all the time in work,just as with everything , i need lots of them
> 
> Just some of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get me going on ratchet spanners and ratchets(wrenches)
> 
> :laughing:



Wow, nice set!
Here's part of mines:






I have 2 PB swiss tool short allen sets (one with ball end, the other with straight end), a Palmera long set (made in Spain), a Wera long set (Germany afaik), and a small Gedore torx set (Germany too) which I never used because the machine line doesn't have any torx screws on it, but it's always nice to have such stuff (of course, if it is provided by the factory  ). The single allen key is a 6mm also from PB, but as you can notice it is shortened and in 100º instead 90º, for a particular screw in my aplication. Was part of a complete set, but unfortunatelly someone stole me the full set from my tool cabinet, but luckily the 6mm key was in my outfit pocket...

As you can see, the Red short set, PB swiss tools, is the one in worse condition. This particular set is like 8 years old, and used it daily at (machinist) work. They keep the nice edge, not rounded at all in all the keys. PB does amazing tools. The dental pick is a great tool too, very usefull for cleaning up the hex screw heads.

Your "Made in japan" short set looks the same as the PC swiss tool, with that nice ball end, way better than the german sets ball ends. 
Please note I've included a flashlight in the picture to stay on topic lovecpf


----------



## ven

:laughing: like it !!! 

Nice sets, i have a few PB tools and are one of the best in the world!!! awesome equipment.........The made in japan are called Eight,and again simply one of the best hex keys available . Luckily i have had sets through work(gone through many sets ,being lost or odd one through wear as they get HEAVY use) and the new edition in colour(easy to find and makes a difference on machinery). Also i have a contact in Japan which i got the latest colour EIGHT set which retail for around $80 in japan but through other sources can cost twice that(i got a free trial set to test out). 

Will try and get a pic of all my sets tomorrow(of course will throw a flashlight in) The ball end is a must for me and my requirements, the eight keys are used on specific modules(end seal units) and the 3mm key have to be used with a 1ft bar...........yes 1ft bar!!!! Thats how tough. Admittedly they get worn after a month of uses and get replaced through work(thats what 9+months of 220oC does to the 3mm cap heads ).

Some of mine are spares ,others well used that are not in the pics other than the green wira. These are great value keys,tough too and the rubber/plastic coating make for very comfy uses.............recommend for beater keys and they are good!!!(probably $30-$40 a set).

I have 4 sets, but the 3 sets of eight on the left here(there is a Thrnite tis in the top corner for a light to stay OT:laughingwhich is an awesome AAA light, wow still like new and lived with keys,so much use and looks like i just opened the tin it comes in(very recommended light for keys)




PM me if you need contact details if you want to import,takes 3 days from japan and huge discount(can send PDF with prices)

Allen keys, sockets ,ratchets,spanners(wrenches) and flashlights i love :laughing:

Back on topic






See how i did that:tinfoil:


----------



## LedTed

Allen sets hum ... Bondhus and Wiha … I’m just say’en.


----------



## ven

Yeh bondhus are average at best imo, wira better wearing and Eight better still....


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

I like this thread! Would read again! 


Here are a few old scrappy pics of my lights. I started out being impressed with Maglights years ago and started collecting different colors almost by instinct..... I didn't even realize I had a problem early on  then I found this place. 

Anyway, I recently bought a few Fenix for starters, they came in yesterday! .... I'm sure I'll buy some more eventually.


----------



## Nicrod

:welcome:

lovecpf


----------



## Mike81

Long time no see guys!

This is what i use almost everyday. Altough, there's a Olight M3XS-UT Javalot coming in the mail...

Niteye EYE30.


----------



## RIX TUX

deleted


----------



## akhyar

Received the 2 Convoys on Friday






While the Sinner was delivered today


----------



## Str8stroke

Convoy = Flashlight fun!

Wow, that Sinner is sure improved over the time. Look at that packaging. And the finishing on t he light looks improved. These lights are one of the best deals on quality custom lights. Your pic proves my point well I think. I have a older CU Sin, l and love it. (the host is one of the first Gens).


----------



## akhyar

The finishing is first class, only very minor blemishes that can be polished off. The gap between the head and the battery tube almost dissappeared when the screw is fully tightened.


----------



## ven

A day early akhyar:naughty: beautiful piece there, love that and love the choice of led too,stunning and congrats


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Thought the little chain did not come with the ti version:thinking:


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Thought the little chain did not come with the ti version:thinking:



Hi *ven*,

Nice photos!

The ‘Sand‘ & 'Blues‘ versions have the ball chain enclosed in the blister pack. For the other varieties, the ball chains are shipped in a separate packet.


----------



## akhyar

ven said:


> Thought the little chain did not come with the ti version:thinking:



Congrats on the CooYoo.
It seems like some of the titanium/copper packaging don't come with the ss chain.
My ss CooYoo in en route from China. I asked GB if the ss version comes with the small chain and they replied that the ss version comes with it


----------



## easilyled

Excellent pictures ven and congratulations on your new CooYoo.


----------



## ven

Thanks guys and gals for the info

I have an SS version thats in daily use and prefer that metal on my keys(tbh i love stainless lights)
Best bit is i have found my lost DQG hobi ss:twothumbs(under my bed!!! must have been there ages...........)

Quantum ss and hobi ss




Beam pic,hobi on left(not best as need 3 arms)




The quantum is slightly warmer 

Little random line up of "at hand" stainless lights


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Excellent pictures ven and congratulations on your new CooYoo.



Thank you :thumbsup:

I think they are great little lights and perfect for key edc uses,very bright for their size and a useful beam.

Over time i may try and collect the other flavours


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> I think they are great little lights and perfect for key edc uses,very bright for their size and a useful beam.



Agreed!


----------



## easilyled

Are those last pictures of a Fenix TK75 modded with four XP70s by Vinh? Must be a powerhouse.


----------



## ven

akhyar said:


> While the Sinner was delivered today



Had to quote this as i made it go onto the next page and dont want anyone to miss out on this pic

Please get some more up if you can akhyar, love it!!


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Are those last pictures of a Fenix TK75 modded with four XP70s by Vinh? Must be a powerhouse.




Yes, 4x xhp70's with drivervnx2 , i posted more pics at the end of the thread:thumbsup:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?406724-TK75vnQ-Best-Searchlight


----------



## magellan

Very cool.

I just got my titanium a couple weeks ago to complement the copper one I already have.


----------



## akhyar

ven said:


> Had to quote this as i made it go onto the next page and dont want anyone to miss out on this pic
> 
> Please get some more up if you can akhyar, love it!!



There are more goodies at Sinner's thread, not only mine,  and include some with trit slots.
Seems like he shipped quite a number of lights last week.






And congrats on your TK75vn. Those manual carvings on the bezel is awesome.


----------



## kj2

Olight S10R II and R20 Javelot


----------



## ven

Thanks you akhyar,yes he even engraved the screw in part (for shoulder strap or removed for tripod)and also heat treated it along with the bezel. Not sure on the lumens,14-15k irrc from the 4x xhp70's...........quite a beast 




Is the sinner 16340 fed? What type of output/modes are there, that is one of the best looking lights..........guess i need one!!!

Make the perfect winter edc light,clip suits and looks great too,awesome stuff,may have to ask santa!!


----------



## akhyar

The Sinner comes in 2 options, 18350 or 18650 host, in titanium, brass or copper.
I guest 16340 will be too underpowered to power up the tri-LEDs.
He used to have it in aluminium host, and guest what, the completed aluminum light can be had for $130-150 including shipping.
There are 2 drivers option and 4 LEDs options, with Nichia 219B being the most popular


----------



## ven

Thank you, i dont own an 18350 light and imo makes for a better edc size!!(just imo) . The triple nichia is awesome sounding..........would love to see a 219c version!!

Thanks again and enjoy,beam pics are always welcome and more so a business end pic of the 3 beauties


----------



## GearHunter

ven said:


> .....guess i need one!!!
> 
> Make the perfect winter edc light,clip suits and looks great too,awesome stuff,may have to ask santa!!




your asking for an HDS and a Sinner?! Have you really been that good?


----------



## ven

GearHunter said:


> your asking for an HDS and a Sinner?! Have you really been that good?




true.............i am doomed :nana:

Maybe i need to lower my expectations :laughing: ............

I think i prefer the "sleek" ti of the sinner tbh, but also prefer the rotary type UI........... can i have an HDSinner

both lights have been on my wish lists for a while


----------



## kj75

ven said:


>



Wow!


----------



## GearHunter

ven said:


> true.............i am doomed :nana:
> 
> Maybe i need to lower my expectations :laughing: ............
> 
> I think i prefer the "sleek" ti of the sinner tbh, but also prefer the rotary type UI........... can i have an HDSinner
> 
> both lights have been on my wish lists for a while



A triple 219b hicri ti HDS rotary?!! Yes please!!!


----------



## ven

GearHunter said:


> A triple 219b hicri ti HDS rotary?!! Yes please!!!




You sir ...........i like your style


----------



## ven

kj75 said:


> Wow!



It pretty much sums it up kj75 tbh, iirc around 210kcd so considerably more than the standard,the tk75vnQ (not the tk75vnQ70 per pic) is 

*Recommended Options = $298
TK75vnQ XML2 PDT + DriverVNX2 **
4900 OTF lumen at turn On
4750 OTF lumen at 30 second
366K Max Lux*

Pretty amazing for a do it all light without the higher temps. However with all the mode options from the driver
*User Selectable Groups:*

_1: 100 ** 100%

2: 5 -100 ** 100
3: 30 - 100 ** 100
4: 70 - 100 ** 100
5: 50 - 10 ** 100
6: 75 - 20 ** 100

7: 1- 30 - 100 ** 100
8: 100 -30 - 1 ** STROBE

9: 1 - 20 - 70 - 100 ** 100
10: 100 - 70 - 20 -1 ** STROBE

11: 1 - 5 - 15 - 50 - 70 - 100 ** 100
12: 100 - 70 - 50 - 15 - 5 - 1 ** STROBE

13: 100 ** STROBE
14: STROBE ** 100
15: 100 ** BLINK1 
16: 5 - 33 - 100 - BLINK1Hz - BLINK3Hz - BEACON ** STROBE

Makes a very flexible UI 


With luck on my side, will try and get some(admittedly not best) pics from the park, maybe some comparisons with the k60vn and a couple of others like the tn35vn....

Cheers ven_


----------



## akhyar

GearHunter said:


> A triple 219b hicri ti HDS rotary?!! Yes please!!!



Amen to that!


----------



## kj75

ven said:


> It pretty much sums it up kj75 tbh, iirc around 210kcd so considerably more than the standard,the tk75vnQ (not the tk75vnQ70 per pic) is
> 
> *Recommended Options = $298
> TK75vnQ XML2 PDT + DriverVNX2 **
> 4900 OTF lumen at turn On
> 4750 OTF lumen at 30 second
> 366K Max Lux*
> 
> Pretty amazing for a do it all light without the higher temps. However with all the mode options from the driver
> *User Selectable Groups:*
> 
> _1: 100 ** 100%
> 
> 2: 5 -100 ** 100
> 3: 30 - 100 ** 100
> 4: 70 - 100 ** 100
> 5: 50 - 10 ** 100
> 6: 75 - 20 ** 100
> 
> 7: 1- 30 - 100 ** 100
> 8: 100 -30 - 1 ** STROBE
> 
> 9: 1 - 20 - 70 - 100 ** 100
> 10: 100 - 70 - 20 -1 ** STROBE
> 
> 11: 1 - 5 - 15 - 50 - 70 - 100 ** 100
> 12: 100 - 70 - 50 - 15 - 5 - 1 ** STROBE
> 
> 13: 100 ** STROBE
> 14: STROBE ** 100
> 15: 100 ** BLINK1
> 16: 5 - 33 - 100 - BLINK1Hz - BLINK3Hz - BEACON ** STROBE
> 
> Makes a very flexible UI
> 
> 
> With luck on my side, will try and get some(admittedly not best) pics from the park, maybe some comparisons with the k60vn and a couple of others like the tn35vn....
> 
> Cheers ven_



Thanks for sharing, also about half the manual [emoji4] 


Looking forward and waiting for some pics of this beast....


----------



## ven

kj75 said:


> Thanks for sharing, also about half the manual [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Looking forward and waiting for some pics of this beast....



Yes may have got carried away apologies to all.
Will do my best,but will be phone pics.......least there is consistency..............consistent *beep* :laughing:

And another pic as it is pics
xhp70 goodness






Random


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> Yes may have got carried away apologies to all.
> Will do my best,but will be phone pics.......least there is consistency..............consistent *beep* :laughing:
> 
> And another pic as it is pics
> xhp70 goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random



Wow, awesome collection of photon blasters!


----------



## ven

Thanks for the kind words,just random picked, i can almost match yours and Jons tk75vn's with 2 of them :laughing:


----------



## Nicrod

Wow! Just want to comment on the latest Sinner lights. I am really impressed with the quality, and upgrades. Love the Crenelations! Indeed the gaps, where the parts meet up, are invisible to me, in those photos. Bravo! 

Any chance to get a shot of the bezel straight on...and one of the tail switch? 
Curious if any changes are visible, thank you. 

Here's a recent pocket dump


----------



## magellan

Yes, those are awesome lights too!


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> Yes may have got carried away apologies to all.
> Will do my best,but will be phone pics.......least there is consistency..............consistent *beep* :laughing:
> 
> And another pic as it is pics
> xhp70 goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random


Beautiful lights ven!


----------



## magellan

Having breakfast at the Intercontinental Hotel in Montreal on a trip to Quebec, this is what I'm EDC'ing:





From top to bottom, a CooYoo stainless 10180 light, a Peak Eiger stainless 10180, and a Thrunite stainless AAA light, and two 10180 battery holders, a Steve Ku and a cheapo from GearBest.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

That Thrunite looks like a Maratac AAA.

Bill


----------



## Tixx01




----------



## Tixx

Guess I have some other tapatalk profile. That was me.


----------



## Flashy808

Tixx01 said:


>



WoW really cool lineup with even some ZAZERS yay.. & some other interesting lights  wish I had that many ;(


----------



## Str8stroke

Tixx, lol 

Super neat line up. I was wondering how big the ArmyTek was. You solved that. Also really shows how small the Nitecore really is. Good looking line up. They look ready to ship with that background.


----------



## Tixx

Flashy808 said:


> WoW really cool lineup with even some ZAZERS yay.. & some other interesting lights  wish I had that many ;(



Thanks! 3 of them are now gone from that lineup. Zebralight SC5, TNC (brass) and Aeon.



Str8stroke said:


> Tixx, lol
> 
> Super neat line up. I was wondering how big the ArmyTek was. You solved that. Also really shows how small the Nitecore really is. Good looking line up. They look ready to ship with that background.



Did that pic specifically for sizing. I love to know how large/small lights I am going to purchase are relative to ones I may possibly already own. One thing I failed to do was a diameter comparison shot.  Yeah, was doing some shipping. Also needed a light background. Have an old oak desk and a brick wall behind those lights. Makes for a terrible comparison shot.


----------



## ven

Thats an awesome line up Tixx


----------



## Mike81

Got it today!


----------



## torchsarecool

first attempt at posting pics so fingers are crossed this is correct. sorry about the quality 

ah it worked, cool. Pretty tame collection I'm afraid but getting into it slowly

EAX and TM11
mag 7c and surefire UBR invictus and swm D20a
swm m40a and tm11 and wolf eyes AK4
the current collection together


----------



## Mike81

Few more:

Olight S1


----------



## ven

That S1 is sure cute

Very cool collection mr cool, your mag is one of the shorter ones compared to Jons


----------



## Flashy808

^^^ That new Olight S1 with that Blue Bezel is sooo pleasing.... Also some really nice pics (& very interesting exterior battery design on Olight's side) that I think Olight might nick of you! [emoji14]

This thread is really on a roll!


----------



## torchsarecool

ven said:


> That S1 is sure cute
> 
> Very cool collection mr cool, your mag is one of the shorter ones compared to Jons



Thanks! That mag is my proudest find yet! Who is Jon? There are too many lights which I'd love to own. A vinh mod is high on the list next 

Pics of that s1 are fantastic


----------



## ven

Jon is a true gent with exquisite taste, one of the most amazing collections of lights i have ever seen.

Here 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-your-lights&p=4316910&viewfull=1#post4316910

I cant find the pic of his mag, he is very busy at the moment but if he picks up i am sure he will post the huge mag he has.

It will be in this thread.........as for what page:thinking: If i come across it i will certainly share:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Post #2499 
Top pic,far left mr cool
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?311104-Photos-of-your-lights/page84


Jons quote

" It is a black MagLite 6D... And a 3D extender... And a 3D extender... And a 3D extender (From FiveMega). 
I guess that makes it a 6+3+3+3=15D MagLite. (I feed it LSD NiMH batteries)
Runs a 9-22V single mode XM-L triple, so screw in the extenders for increased runtime or remove them. "


----------



## torchsarecool

Flipping eck that's a tower!!! Cheers for the link. Something else to aspire to

Quarter staff of illumination he calls it. Fantastic!


----------



## Mike81

Some photos in natural environment:

Olight S1 Baton


----------



## kj2

Beautiful pics of that S1


----------



## Str8stroke

Mike81, wow. Super awesome pics brother. Those are the best pics I have ever seen of that light. Better than manufactures promo pics! lol 

I need to mail you some of my lights.


----------



## Mike81

Thanks guys!

@ Str8stroke: I'm standing next to my mailbox already!


----------



## jonwkng

Mike81 said:


> Few more:
> 
> Olight S1



Awesome photos, Mike! :thumbsup:



torchsarecool said:


> Thanks! That mag is my proudest find yet! Who is Jon? There are too many lights which I'd love to own. A vinh mod is high on the list next



Hello, *torchesarecool*! I see *ven* has made the introductions. :wave:  Yup, Vinh lights come highly recommended.


----------



## torchsarecool

Hello, *torchesarecool*! I see *ven* has made the introductions. :wave:  Yup, Vinh lights come highly recommended.[/QUOTE]

Hi Jon. You have some pretty impressive lights and a superb collection. I'm a big maglite fan and It's got me thinking down yet another track with my own hobby so thanks for the inspiration. I haven't yet moved into the custom realm yet but I feel a vinh is a next step. Just need some money


----------



## jonwkng

New arrivals... 2 FourSevens, 1 TnC & 2 PK lights.


----------



## ven

wow.....Jon it never ends

Loving the PK's especially


----------



## easilyled

Amazing diversity of exquisite looking flashlights in your portfolio, Jon. Congratulations on the new arrivals.


----------



## B0rt

jonwkng said:


> New arrivals... 2 FourSevens, 1 TnC & 2 PK lights.



That TnC ... is that a Flashlight or a fashion accessory ... or both?
Looks interesting, what is it made of?


----------



## jonwkng

B0rt said:


> That TnC ... is that a Flashlight or a fashion accessory ... or both?
> Looks interesting, what is it made of?



Hi *B0rt*,
Both, I suppose. It is an Ultra-Lux C Acrylic Light. Takes C NiMH cells. 

More information here:-
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?408280-New-Ultra-Lux-C-Cell-Acrylic


----------



## Nicrod

Great photos of the S1 Mike. You make it look so yummy! 
I also noticed you load cells Negative end first!? This is different. 


New acquisition:


----------



## B0rt

jonwkng said:


> Hi *B0rt*,
> Both, I suppose. It is an Ultra-Lux C Acrylic Light. Takes C NiMH cells.
> 
> More information here:-
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?408280-New-Ultra-Lux-C-Cell-Acrylic



Thanks for the quick reply and the additional information Jonathan!
My fav is the "Neon Swirl Pearl" one 

Unfortunately I will not be able to afford one at the moment  I think they would look great wit a suit


----------



## Mike81

Wow, there's already pretty cold outside. It was +1 °C / 33 °F... 

Anyway, here's some beamshots of Olight S1 Baton:


----------



## ven

Awesome pics, loving the tunnel pic Mike i am sure vinh would love that tunnel for his v8 vette..............other than the rocks leading to it :laughing:


----------



## Mike81

Thanks ven!

Is this the famous tunnel vision that Marshall always talks about?


----------



## ven

Callum and his TOOLvn


----------



## ven

TK75vnQ70 -Unfortunately 14,000lm+ is too much for the camera.........


----------



## Nicrod

Woa, Ven that's crazy bright. And so is Callum's Toolvn, holy cow. 

When is Callum gonna get his own power house monster light like his dad has?


----------



## ven

Nicrod said:


> Woa, Ven that's crazy bright. And so is Callum's Toolvn, holy cow.
> 
> When is Callum gonna get his own power house monster light like his dad has?




The TOOLvn is what took me by more surprise than any light being honest, be it 500 or 700lm from such a small light, the way it puts out the 5000k is fantastic and so usable.....

Well he has a skyway king which is around 1800lm give/take(supervised of course with protected sanyo cells for food) which kicks out a good deal of light


----------



## Nicrod

Little bugger has me beat by about 6-700 lumens. Way to go Callum


----------



## ven

:laughing: Got some way to go on your stunning family of exquisite lights though!


----------



## Nicrod

ven said:


> :laughing: Got some way to go on your stunning family of exquisite lights though!



Aww thanks Ven, but he already has a heck of a head start. By the time he's of age, 
I can't imagine what kind of collection he'll be rocking :rock:


----------



## ven

Probably mine for a start :laughing: ,be like the ever-ready torches from the 70's to us now :laughing:

Imagine 14k lumens, how lame ................


----------



## Nicrod

ven said:


> Probably mine for a start :laughing: ,be like the ever-ready torches from the 70's to us now :laughing:
> 
> Imagine 14k lumens, how lame ................



Right?! I've tried to ponder what hand held lighting implements are going to be like. 
By then we'll prolly have some kind of micro perpetual motion generators, or micro 
Nuclear reactors that will power the light in definatly. 

And lumen count...eye searing. You'll prolly be able to vaporize a human target with a shear blast of photons 
literally the power of a star in your hand. Geeze...I hope they figure out how to prolong our life span soon. 
I want one of those kinda of lights  :huh:


----------



## ven

:laughing: me to!


----------



## akhyar

ven said:


> TK75vnQ70 -Unfortunately 14,000lm+ is too much for the camera.........



Wow Ven!
You want to light up Old Trafford or Etihad with that much lumens? :twothumbs


----------



## ven

akhyar said:


> Wow Ven!
> You want to light up Old Trafford or Etihad with that much lumens? :twothumbs




 only 1 problem, the footballers would only have 1 shadow !!! I would need another 3 tk75vnQ70's:naughty:


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> only 1 problem, the footballers would only have 1 shadow !!! I would need another 3 tk75vnQ70's:naughty:



Since City are playing Utd next week, perhaps you can shine your monsters in the City player's eyes. :naughty: 

Oops, I've nailed my colours to the mast now.


----------



## Str8stroke

Ok, So I have to confess. ven, had me out last night trying to shoot the moon! Both literally and figuratively, however, it was too hard to do by myself. I need to get one of my kids to help out. lol


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Since City are playing Utd next week, perhaps you can shine your monsters in the City player's eyes. :naughty:
> 
> Oops, I've nailed my colours to the mast now.




:laughing: guess mine are nailed to the same mast!!! Only been to a couple of games, dont really follow it much these days:tinfoil:


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> Ok, So I have to confess. ven, had me out last night trying to shoot the moon! Both literally and figuratively, however, it was too hard to do by myself. I need to get one of my kids to help out. lol






At the marina, clear night and of course around a set time,the moon just happened to be in the right place. The original one with the tk61vn was a spur of the moment pic and no amount of skill went into it........at all. :laughing: With a bench near by it was easy to tail stand the light.
Next to the skyray on the bench(not a good pic)


----------



## ven

(yes even warmed the tk75vnQ70 up for him)


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> :laughing: guess mine are nailed to the same mast!!! Only been to a couple of games, dont really follow it much these days:tinfoil:



See, I knew all along you were a good guy. :buddies:


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> (yes even warmed the tk75vnQ70 up for him)



So cute. I think I'm more jealous of the lizard than the torch although I wouldn't mind both!!


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> See, I knew all along you were a good guy. :buddies:




:grouphug:


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> So cute. I think I'm more jealous of the lizard than the torch although I wouldn't mind both!!




:laughing:

He is a great guy!!............look what he has done to the bezel




He prefers basking in a 60w light over vinhs though




Few key chain lights for rotation


----------



## MAD777

I got a new home for my custom mods from vinhnguyen54


----------



## Tixx




----------



## Tixx




----------



## MAD777

Quite the lineup there Tixx, to say the least!


----------



## Str8stroke

MAD777, That set up looks to be a tad manly for you. I am willing to offer some of my spare machoism. Just mail me that whole rig and I will store it for you at my manly house!!! 

Tixx, You even have a WASP! Thats why I hate you. LOL. I have a few of those lights, but you have some I don't. Whats up with that Olight triple?? I missed that thing. Neat neat neat. Something about a line up pic I like. 

Great pictures guys! Makes my Sunday awesome. I just keep refreshing this thread.


----------



## ForrestChump

Mike81 said:


> Got it today!



Olight should send you a check for those pics then hire you. *Exceptional work.*


----------



## Tixx

MAD777 said:


> Quite the lineup there Tixx, to say the least!


Thanks. Missed the 4sevens SS Revo, veleno 44dds and Quantum Tis. Think I have an Amilite T3 missing too. Took out duplicates and I guess a few zebralight headlamps are not there. Way too many lights. That budget light forums light is my longest one. They have an 18350 body being made for them so it should shorten up nicely. 



Str8stroke said:


> MAD777, That set up looks to be a tad manly for you. I am willing to offer some of my spare machoism. Just mail me that whole rig and I will store it for you at my manly house!!!
> 
> Tixx, You even have a WASP! Thats why I hate you. LOL. I have a few of those lights, but you have some I don't. Whats up with that Olight triple?? I missed that thing. Neat neat neat. Something about a line up pic I like.
> 
> Great pictures guys! Makes my Sunday awesome. I just keep refreshing this thread.



Zanzan did the triple nichia. May be selling a wasp v5 in the near future. 

I just love them for size. Always makes my choices easier if I have a good reference. Measurements are exact, but seeing the item just does so much more for me.


----------



## Tixx

MAD777 said:


> I got a new home for my custom mods from vinhnguyen54


Bad @s setup!


----------



## Tixx

ven said:


> Callum and his TOOLvn


Impressive!


----------



## ven

Tixx said:


> Impressive!



Thanks Tixx, for its size ,it impressed me the most!!! remarkable output and keeps the heat under control,even for such a small light thanks to the CHS.
I know it was not on its highest level as i told him to run lower as no need for 100%....guess at 70%




[email protected]




[email protected] 700lm ish 5000k and Callum aims his lights quite low










It is a key chain flood light! with an amazing 5000k tint


----------



## Flashy808

MAD777 said:


> I got a new home for my custom mods from vinhnguyen54



By the way: where did you purchase the neat looking case?


----------



## Nicrod

Great lights Tixx! :twothumbs

Ven- Love the beardie! We have one as well. His name is ichabod.


----------



## MAD777

Flashy808 said:


> By the way: where did you purchase the neat looking case?


Walmart $17, such a deal!


----------



## Flashy808

MAD777 said:


> Walmart $17, such a deal!



Wahhhh damn makes me wanna live in the US.... gets me every time


----------



## Nicrod




----------



## akhyar

Nice Medford Micro Preatorian you have there.
What's the handle for your knife? G10 or ti?


----------



## Nicrod

Thanks Man! It just came in today.


----------



## akhyar

Nicrod said:


> Thanks Man! It just came in today.



Looking good that G10 camo :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Awesome nic, love the knife!!!.....................and of course the light make a great edc couple!!


----------



## Nicrod

Thanks Ven!, a new knife was long overdue.


----------



## Str8stroke

Dang Nicrod, you picked up a beast of a blade. I have drooled over those for a while. I flat out love the camo. I think I looked really hard at the small version of this knife. Don't they make two sizes? Anyways, send it to me for $100 when you tire of it.


----------



## Nicrod

It really is a beef cake! And This is the smaller of the two. Fits my hands perfect.


----------



## mcbrat

Most of the herd...


----------



## Nicrod

Nice mick!


----------



## jonwkng

Big thumbs up to Curt! :thumbsup:
Micro-ATL lights in Polished Cu and Brass and Aluminum (I chose a different color temp mix for each.)


----------



## ven

Stunning Jon, as always impeccable taste...............i cant think of a collection that is so varied............awesome


----------



## Tixx

jonwkng said:


> Big thumbs up to Curt! :thumbsup:
> Micro-ATL lights in Polished Cu and Brass and Aluminum (I chose a different color temp mix for each.)



Sweet


----------



## ven

Nicrod said:


> Nice mick!




+1 

Awesome collection there, looks like room for 1 more on the bottom right


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> +1
> 
> Awesome collection there, looks like room for 1 more on the bottom right[emoji14]oke:


Yes! That's a deficiency Nicrod needs to correct right away! Lol

I do like the shadow box display. Although, my wife has a dusting fetish and she's a bull-in-a-china-shop, so nothing good would come of it. Lol


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Yes! That's a deficiency Nicrod needs to correct right away! Lol




I am sure mcbrat would love nic to do that

:laughing:


----------



## mcbrat

MAD777 said:


> Yes! That's a deficiency Nicrod needs to correct right away! Lol
> 
> I do like the shadow box display. Although, my wife has a dusting fetish and she's a bull-in-a-china-shop, so nothing good would come of it. Lol





ven said:


> I am sure mcbrat would love nic to do that
> 
> :laughing:



I can think of a few Nick could put there if he wanted :devil: :laughing:


----------



## Nicrod

mcbrat said:


> I can think of a few Nick could put there if he wanted :devil: :laughing:



:nana:


----------



## misterS

Current collection of Ti. Pretty modest by CPF standards, but I'm working on it


TiCollection.JPG by Andy, on Flickr


----------



## MAD777

misterS said:


> Current collection of Ti. Pretty modest by CPF standards, but I'm working on it
> 
> 
> TiCollection.JPG by Andy, on Flickr


Beautiful collection! Lots variety too!


----------



## ven

WOW mister, if thats modest then god help me! stunning family of ti


----------



## Tixx

Very cool misterS!


----------



## kj2




----------



## Nicrod

Nice collection Mister. Couple of CPF Favorites in there.


----------



## Flashy808

misterS said:


> Current collection of Ti. Pretty modest by CPF standards, but I'm working on it
> 
> 
> TiCollection.JPG by Andy, on Flickr



WoW now that's way better than anything I have! I think it's brilliant! Cool green o-rings


----------



## ven

Like the engraving on what looks like the eo5 too mister


----------



## misterS

Thanks guys! Appreciate the kind words and feedback!!:twothumbs



MAD777 said:


> Beautiful collection! Lots variety too!





ven said:


> WOW mister, if thats modest then god help me! stunning family of ti





Tixx said:


> Very cool misterS!





Nicrod said:


> Nice collection Mister. Couple of CPF Favorites in there.





Flashy808 said:


> WoW now that's way better than anything I have! I think it's brilliant! Cool green o-rings





ven said:


> Like the engraving on what looks like the eo5 too mister


----------



## easilyled

Excellent collection, MisterS. Congratulations. :thumbsup:


----------



## misterS

Thank you Sir...means a lot!


easilyled said:


> Excellent collection, MisterS. Congratulations. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike81

Mystery.


----------



## MRsDNF

Maxtoch M24 Sniper with XP-L HI?


----------



## Str8stroke

MRsDNF said:


> Maxtoch M24 Sniper with XP-L HI?



Yea, but that purple is throwing me off. Unless that is a reflection. I love my M24 Sniper. I recommend that light to just about everyone looking for a good thrower out of the box.


----------



## Mike81

Str8stroke said:


> Yea, but that purple is throwing me off. Unless that is a reflection. I love my M24 Sniper. I recommend that light to just about everyone looking for a good thrower out of the box.



Nope! It's not M24.

And i don't have a purple shirt on...  I don't know where that purple comes from.


----------



## ven

I will guess at an sr52UT(or an Olight ) ,the purple haze from the reflector lens coating.


----------



## markr6

ven said:


> I will guess at an sr52UT(or an Olight ) ,the purple haze from the reflector lens coating.



Yes, I'd bet money on it!


----------



## dalegribble

My slowly growing family.


----------



## MAD777

dalegribble said:


> My slowly growing family.


I like your lanterns and what is that pistol grip light?


----------



## dalegribble

MAD777 said:


> I like your lanterns and what is that pistol grip light?


These lanterns rock! That is the Rayovac indestructible spotlight. Haven't had much time behind it, but is awesome for its size.


----------



## _UPz

One of my fav AAA lights of all times, which is also a gift from a very good old friend. :thanks:


----------



## Nicrod

Nice photo UPz! That light looks well loved! Great image :thumbsup:


----------



## magellan

Father Azmodius said:


> It takes 2 Spartans to handle this light cannon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you're thinking, but an elite hijacked the hornet




Ha ha!

Only just saw this, father. Hilarious!


----------



## greatabpe

New one from Luther. Regret letting my first one go so had to get another one. This thing is built like a tank.


----------



## Nicrod

Thats a really sweet Medford! I like that one a lot. Soo  

have you had a chance to use it yet? I haven't really used mine for anything. 

Trying to keep it looking new for as long as possible. But that will change!


----------



## greatabpe

Nicrod said:


> Thats a really sweet Medford! I like that one a lot. Soo
> 
> have you had a chance to use it yet? I haven't really used mine for anything.
> 
> Trying to keep it looking new for as long as possible. But that will change!


Yeah I use every chance I get. It has a raw burnished/stonewashed finish so I won't notice any minor scratches. My favorite knife by far.


----------



## Nicrod

greatabpe said:


> Yeah I use every chance I get. It has a raw burnished/stonewashed finish so I won't notice any minor scratches. My favorite knife by far.



Thats so cool, :twothumbs


----------



## ven




----------



## kj2




----------



## jonwkng

PK Warrior 1 & 2


----------



## RGRAY

*Veleno, Tain, Wee*
*

*
*DQG, McArmy, CooYoo*
*

*
*TnC MBI Pi* *Maratac Misc lights*
* 

*
*Misc collection*
*

*​


----------



## Nicrod

RGRAY
That has to be the largest collection of tiny lights I've seen on CPF. 
GOOD JOB Buddy


----------



## ven

Awesome little :thinking: ......large collection RAY


----------



## RGRAY

ven said:


> Awesome little :thinking: ......large collection RAY


Ven, you can call me Rick (Rick Gray).
Thanks guys, I'm trying.
There's a few more I need to fill-in.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ven

Cheers Rick :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

Excellent miniature light collection Rick. :twothumbs


----------



## _UPz




----------



## Glofindel

RGRAY said:


> *Veleno, Tain, Wee*
> *
> 
> *
> *DQG, McArmy, CooYoo*
> *
> 
> *
> *TnC MBI Pi* *Maratac Misc lights*
> *
> 
> *
> *Misc collection*
> *
> 
> *​


Fantastic collection!


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Excellent miniature light collection Rick. :twothumbs


Indeed!


----------



## Nicrod

Question for Rick

What is you philosophy of use? 

Do you rotate thru all of them? Which are your favorites to carry? 
And do you own any Larger lights?


----------



## MAD777

Added a Thrunite TN36UTvn, modded to 11,700 lumens by vinhnguyen54, to the collection of V54 modded lights.


----------



## _UPz

Today I feel myself artistic...


----------



## Str8stroke

Spy Tri V3


----------



## ven

Very artistic upz:thumbsup: and stunning str8


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Very artistic upz:thumbsup: and stunning str8



+1.

Congratulations on your grail light str8!


----------



## Nicrod

Very cool Acquisition Str8!! 
Top shelf treasure right there!


----------



## MrJino

Since I got a new one today.
They're all neutral/warm colors.


----------



## Nicrod




----------



## RGRAY

Nicrod said:


> Question for Rick
> 
> What is you philosophy of use?
> 
> Do you rotate thru all of them? Which are your favorites to carry?
> And do you own any Larger lights?



I am a collector not a user.
Before flashlights I was into Microtech and Dalton pocket knives (I liked the smaller ones of them too).
After 20 years of collecting, I sold them.

Since I bought my first Veleno D2, I've been hooked.
After I got it the first thing I did was look up flashlight forums on the internet and I found this place.
After I found CPF, the first thing I did was look up Veleno.
That hooked me.
Then I looked up lights under 3 inches and the rest is history.
I haven't really used any of them except for the D2 on my key ring.
I find them interesting and beautiful.

Like I said, I'm just a collector of nice things like flashlights, pens and lanyard beads.
It's just alot of fun or me.


----------



## mcbrat

Nick, is that a vintage Space Pen?


----------



## magellan

RGRAY said:


> I am a collector not a user.
> Before flashlights I was into Microtech and Dalton pocket knives (I liked the smaller ones of them too).
> After 20 years of collecting, I sold them.
> 
> Since I bought my first Veleno D2, I've been hooked.
> After I got it the first thing I did was look up flashlight forums on the internet and I found this place.
> After I found CPF, the first thing I did was look up Veleno.
> That hooked me.
> Then I looked up lights under 3 inches and the rest is history.
> I haven't really used any of them except for the D2 on my key ring.
> I find them interesting and beautiful.
> 
> Like I said, I'm just a collector of nice things like flashlights, pens and lanyard beads.
> It's just alot of fun or me.



I'm pretty much the same, although I collect bigger lights too.

You have a great collection of small lights. I've enjoyed looking at the photos.


----------



## magellan

A bit of incan luv here showing some of my incans.

All are from the Post your special duplicates Collecting thread. (Similar variations on a theme also permitted).

Some gold Minimags (3 mid-80s models and 2 Modamags), my 4Ds, my Vesture_of_Blood lights, some more Mags & incans, and my Vari-Beams.
.

















.


----------



## RGRAY

magellan said:


> ...You have a great collection of small lights. I've enjoyed looking at the photos.



Thanks, when I get into something I normally go overboard. 
But now I have the hard to find ones in my WTB signature.


----------



## Nicrod

mcbrat said:


> Nick, is that a vintage Space Pen?


It's has that vintage look of the older space pens, but this one is newer. I wish I had a vintage one. 


RGRAY said:


> Thanks, when I get into something I normally go overboard.
> But now I have the hard to find ones in my WTB signature.



I am the same way, when I find an interest. Thanks for the insight into your collection. 
Good luck in your quest for those more difficult ones.


----------



## gonefishing




----------



## nomadtor416

Here are my Thrunite TN12-2016 and the old TN12-2012. Not shown: TN-12-2014 that I gave to my wife, and a smaller Thrunite (can't remember model) that I gave to her sister. Will hopefully soon add a Nitecore EC4S.


----------



## bykfixer

A Sure Fire 6P original and a Streamlight TL 2 shockproof keep the Mark Martin bank safe after 9pm.

Before 9pm? They make for some mighty fine dust collectors.


----------



## magellan

Most of my photon blasters. These range from around 3000 lumens to 20,000 lumens in the case of the Tk75vn77.
.



.


----------



## Kailoveoutdoor

Potato42 said:


> What is that one on the left? Crazy bezel! I like it!:thumbsup:


 what is the one one the right? It's pretty cool.


----------



## Search

Surefire L4 atop a 160 ft resin silo trying to figure out why my readings are showing -140 thousand pounds (kind of goes against my understanding of physics)












Kailoveoutdoor said:


> what is the one one the right? It's pretty cool.



:welcome:


----------



## neverlift17

MAD777 said:


> Added a Thrunite TN36UTvn, modded to 11,700 lumens by vinhnguyen54, to the collection of V54 modded lights.




:bow:


----------



## MartinC

Search said:


> my readings are showing -140 thousand pounds


Sounds like my bank account. :thinking:


----------



## Search

MartinC said:


> Sounds like my bank account. :thinking:



Due to guns, knives, and lights.. I very much know the feeling :sigh:


----------



## GearHunter

I already posted this in the HDS thread but I think it should go here as well.


----------



## Nicrod

Awesome Trio of HDS lights! The clips look fantastic on them! Great photo bro.


----------



## GearHunter

Nicrod said:


> Awesome Trio of HDS lights! The clips look fantastic on them! Great photo bro.



photo wouldn't be as cool without you! Thanks again!


----------



## Nicrod

GearHunter said:


> photo wouldn't be as cool without you! Thanks again!



Aw Thank you, and Of course, it was my pleasure buddy.


----------



## jonwkng

Lamplighter LED keychain lanterns by *calipsoii*
If this is the first time you're seeing them, do check out the details at his project build thread and sales thread. 

3 Window, Brass & Copper Lamplighters





610nm SMD driven at 35μA


----------



## Glofindel

New arrival, Tain Ottavino V.3


----------



## Str8stroke

Jonathan, Those sure look awesome my friend. I snoozed on those. I knew I shouldn't have.:mecry:

Glofindel, Nice tain collection. I like your lanyard bead rig a lot. What kind of bead is that? Looks Ti too. Also, can you post a picture looking straight down at the tails? So we can see the trit size difference. These are some of my favorite Tains. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I shared these pictures on the "duplicates" thread but it seemed about time for some updated family photos of my LF2XTs and V10Rs.


----------



## ven

Very nice families Sean


----------



## Poppy

Yes... nice family photo. :thumbsup:

I see that one is a little misbehaving, and you have to keep him on a short leash eh?


----------



## Nicrod

Poppy said:


> Yes... nice family photo. :thumbsup:
> 
> I see that one is a little misbehaving, and you have to keep him on a short leash eh?


 


Very nice collections Sean! Love those LF2's


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Poppy said:


> Yes... nice family photo. :thumbsup:
> 
> I see that one is a little misbehaving, and you have to keep him on a short leash eh?



LOL - that's one that I made for my daughter with pink and purple trits and a pink leash.  We only feed that one primary CR123 batteries so it doesn't get too out of control.....


----------



## easilyled

Awesome LF2XT and SWM V10R collections Sean - 2 families of lights that have very versatile UIs.


----------



## Father Azmodius

magellan said:


> Most of my photon blasters. These range from around 3000 lumens to 20,000 lumens in the case of the Tk75vn77.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .



Do you have a room to store all of your lights?


----------



## Teknut

Here is the first custom light I purchased about a couple of weeks ago. What an awesome light!


----------



## Glofindel

Str8stroke said:


> Jonathan, Those sure look awesome my friend. I snoozed on those. I knew I shouldn't have.:mecry:
> 
> Glofindel, Nice tain collection. I like your lanyard bead rig a lot. What kind of bead is that? Looks Ti too. Also, can you post a picture looking straight down at the tails? So we can see the trit size difference. These are some of my favorite Tains. [emoji106]


Yes, the bead is Ti also. It's made by one of my friends. Here's is the trit shot.




V.3 is on the top


----------



## MAD777

Teknut said:


> Here is the first custom light I purchased about a couple of weeks ago. What an awesome light!


What a way to start a collection! 👍


----------



## UnderPar

Teknut said:


> Here is the first custom light I purchased about a couple of weeks ago. What an awesome light!



What light is this? :thinking:


----------



## kj2

UnderPar said:


> What light is this? :thinking:



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/397464


----------



## Teknut

It is the Noctigon Meteor M43 with Nichia 219c leds in it.


----------



## UnderPar

Thanks! Really


----------



## ven

A gift from a great friend, for me and Callum, amazing gesture and over the moon











Very nice neutral tint, just walls of light with 2800 OTF lm from the red and 1300lm from the blue Awesome work

Thank you x2


----------



## Nicrod

Thats awesome! I bet Callum is so excited! Did Callum get to choose his color?


----------



## jonwkng

Nice gift, my friend. Ah, I see the Padawan edition light has "only" 1300 Lumens. Callum must be thrilled. Nothing like Father & Son Edition lights!


----------



## akhyar

ven said:


> A gift from a great friend, for me and Callum, amazing gesture and over the moon
> 
> Very nice neutral tint, just walls of light with 2800 OTF lm from the red and 1300lm from the blue Awesome work
> 
> Thank you x2



Marvellous lights Ven.
Put on the 18350 short tube and Callum can EDC the light to school


----------



## ven

Thanks guys ,yes Callum was super excited and asked every day :laughing: I waited for Callum to finish school and open the box Yes, he picked a blue light and has been shining it around the house. Once the weather lets up we will be out exploring.
Thanks akhyar, yes looked and waiting for stock at BG ,soon as in i will get a couple


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Nice gift, my friend. Ah, I see the Padawan edition light has "only" 1300 Lumens. Callum must be thrilled. Nothing like Father & Son Edition lights!



Thanks Jon, 1300 OTF is pretty intense and has a pre set turbo timer for 60s.........so well thought out . The medium at around 365lm is over adequate :laughing: . Very nice 3c tint and polished optics really does go easy on the eye. Great colour rendition and a little wall of useful light.


----------



## akhyar

ven said:


> Thanks guys ,yes Callum was super excited and asked every day :laughing: I waited for Callum to finish school and open the box Yes, he picked a blue light and has been shining it around the house. Once the weather lets up we will be out exploring.
> Thanks akhyar, yes looked and waiting for stock at BG ,soon as in i will get a couple



If you don't want to wait for BG re-stock, can order the tubes direct from Simon
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/18350-battery-tube-for-S2-blue-flashlight/32500504547.html

Just drop him a PM that you want 1x blue and 1x red tube before you submit your order and you're good to go


----------



## ven

Thank you


----------



## Nicrod




----------



## greatabpe

Nicrod said:


>


What's that little light on the left?


----------



## Nicrod

greatabpe said:


> What's that little light on the left?



That is the new Titanium LF2XT bodies made by member 'Muhaha' 
he has the sales thread in the custom WTS section.


----------



## greatabpe

Nicrod said:


> That is the new Titanium LF2XT bodies made by member 'Muhaha'
> he has the sales thread in the custom WTS section.


Cool I have to check them out. Really like the looks of it.


----------



## Nicrod

greatabpe said:


> Cool I have to check them out. Really like the looks of it.



Thanks! Me too! Really happy with it!


----------



## Nicrod

Double post


----------



## ven

Very nice nic


----------



## chops728

ven said:


> Thanks guys ,yes Callum was super excited and asked every day :laughing: I waited for Callum to finish school and open the box Yes, he picked a blue light and has been shining it around the house. Once the weather lets up we will be out exploring.
> Thanks akhyar, yes looked and waiting for stock at BG ,soon as in i will get a couple



That's a nice pair of lights----I tried the short tube on one of my triples w/purple 18350 button top -the tube is a bit too short-- maybe a flat top may work


----------



## ven

Hey there , thanks for info, I am sure I ordered 2x keeppower IMR flat tops ,will have to double check!


----------



## Str8stroke

Nothing much cooler than a "Cigar" 18650 Triple Budget light! Love em!


----------



## akhyar

chops728 said:


> That's a nice pair of lights----I tried the short tube on one of my triples w/purple 18350 button top -the tube is a bit too short-- maybe a flat top may work



I tried both my short tubes (blue and red) with AW IMR 18350 button-top and Keeppower IMR 18350 flat top and they both fit just nice


----------



## chops728

ven said:


> Hey there , thanks for info, I am sure I ordered 2x keeppower IMR flat tops ,will have to double check!



I checked the flat tops also--No Go---well they'll work but will over compress the tail spring--eventually leading to failure--the heat sinks were made for the long tube with the brass no spring on the driver- also set up to where that bi-pass wire on the tail spring doesn't get pinched-- maybe you could put a washer or o ring between the head and tube


----------



## chops728

Str8stroke said:


> Nothing much cooler than a "Cigar" 18650 Triple Budget light! Love em!



The only thing budget in those lights is the host--all internals top shelf


----------



## ven

chops728 said:


> I checked the flat tops also--No Go---well they'll work but will over compress the tail spring--eventually leading to failure--the heat sinks were made for the long tube with the brass no spring on the driver- also set up to where that bi-pass wire on the tail spring doesn't get pinched-- maybe you could put a washer or o ring between the head and tube




Cheers, no problem tbh as i like 18650 run times anyway and i find the size edc'able that way. Just more for a bit of experimenting really


----------



## Str8stroke

Rear Clickie AAA EDC goodness: 
*Fenix LD02 & BLF-348 SS
*
​


----------



## _UPz




----------



## MAD777

Just arrived MX25L3Cvn modified by vinhnguyen54. Such a magnificent beam shape!


----------



## ven

Very nice mad, looks quite a compact beast


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> Very nice mad, looks quite a compact beast


Yes ven. Noticeably smaller in hand the my other multi-cell lights. Feels smaller than it looks next to the others.


----------



## Xaios

I know these are quite modest compared to nearly all the pics in this thread. But hey, we all start somewhere.


----------



## jonwkng

MAD777 said:


> Just arrived MX25L3Cvn modified by vinhnguyen54. Such a magnificent beam shape!



Congratulations, *MAD777*! Always exciting to get Vinhmail.



Xaios said:


> I know these are quite modest compared to nearly all the pics in this thread. But hey, we all start somewhere.



Looks like you're off to a good start! Do share more. Yes, there'll be more lights.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Xaios said:


> I know these are quite modest compared to nearly all the pics in this thread. But hey, we all start somewhere.


I agree with Jon - do share more photos please! I really like the contrast in size in this photo.


----------



## Str8stroke

dlmorgan999 said:


> I agree with Jon - do share more photos please! I really like the contrast in size in this photo.



Ditto! We love pics, any pic with cool gear. Let it ride!


----------



## Nicrod

Str8stroke said:


> Ditto! We love pics, any pic with cool gear. Let it ride!


----------



## jonwkng

OR Triple Copper E2e


----------



## Tixx

Copper


----------



## MAD777

Tixx said:


> Copper



Very nice copper collection, Tixx!


----------



## Beamhead




----------



## greatabpe

Beamhead said:


>


What light is that on the left and does it have multiple leds?


----------



## jonwkng

greatabpe said:


> What light is that on the left and does it have multiple leds?



4Sevens PK Paladin. It is a single emitter light


----------



## Bowman1

Here's a few of the lights in the collection. The Acebeam just arrived today, while the other threejust happened to be on hand for the un-boxing.


----------



## _UPz




----------



## Trevilux

Yesterday arrived my Olight S1 Ti "bead blasting"


----------



## _UPz

Nice pic trevi! Mine will be arriving anyday soon...


----------



## Trevilux

_UPz said:


> Nice pic trevi! Mine will be arriving anyday soon...



Hi UPz!!
bead blasted or polished?


----------



## _UPz

if the dealer doesn't screw up my order, bead blasted.


----------



## Tixx




----------



## Teknut

Convoy S2+ Triple Led with Glow Sticker


----------



## Str8stroke

Great combo there Teknut!


----------



## johnmoss

Olight S30R II Baton...


----------



## sandalian

Sunwayman P02A, once upon a time on a camping trip.






review link.


----------



## lefteye219




----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice collection lefteye! What are the second and third lights on the bottom row? I don't recognize them.


----------



## lefteye219

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice collection lefteye! What are the second and third lights on the bottom row? I don't recognize them.



Thanks @dlmorgan999 the one 3rd one is Steve Ku Volere, the one on right to it is Macs Tri EDC stonewashed and to Left is HDS Ti RA Clicky


----------



## KDM

Nice collection lefteye219! Here's my converted Mac's and another new arrival.


----------



## akhyar

KDM said:


> Nice collection lefteye219! Here's my converted Mac's and another new arrival.



Nice EDC combo.
What Hinderer is that KDM?
cheers,


----------



## KDM

akhyar said:


> Nice EDC combo.
> What Hinderer is that KDM?
> cheers,



Hey thanks, it's a XM-18 3" Wharncliffe.


----------



## ven

Very nice KDM


----------



## KDM

ven said:


> Very nice KDM



Thanks Ven!


----------



## Dakine234

Happy thanksgiving everyone! Applied a forced patina on my Okluma tinyDC, pretty happy with how it came out for my first attempt.


----------



## Str8stroke

That forced patina sure looks awesome! Care to share more details? I am sure others would like to try that.


----------



## Dakine234

Str8stroke said:


> That forced patina sure looks awesome! Care to share more details? I am sure others would like to try that.



Mahalo and no problem, gun bluing, a scotchbrite pad, a rag and patience (also wear gloves when applying the bluing!). It was a very fun and easy modification. 

Light before patina:




1. Clean the metals surface using metal polish and disassemble the light if you wish (I did not)

2. Apply the bluing evenly across the light using a rag, allow the bluing to oxidize and turn the metal black. Allow the bluing to sit for a few minutes, allowing it to dry. (It's similar to the oil slick lights appearance)





3. Remove the oxidation slowly using the scotch brite pad (making sure to go with the grain! This is a slow process and be gentle with the removal). 

4. Reapply bluing as needed if you remove too much oxidation. 

Also, if you don't like the look, you can polish the oxidation off with metal polish and start over. Credit for the process goes to gonefishing, hopefully he doesn't mind me sharing! I asked him earlier as I was trying to replicate his amazing brass macs.


----------



## light-modder

Dakine what material is that light?


----------



## Dakine234

light-modder said:


> Dakine what material is that light?



The lights brass, not sure of the grade unfortunately


----------



## ven

Dakine that looks amazing, very nice work.


----------



## Dakine234

ven said:


> Dakine that looks amazing, very nice work.



Mahalos for your kind words, it's greatly appreciated! I'm very pleased with how it came out!


----------



## jonwkng

There's more to lights than just flashlights. 

Left: RTG R-PAL
Right: iblazr 2


----------



## altermann

Play with light)


----------



## TKC




----------



## _UPz

Macro sunday:


----------



## dlmorgan999

_UPz said:


> Macro sunday:


Very nice.  I especially like the first three photos!


----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## ven

Very nice that must be a money tree they are sat on


----------



## Str8stroke

ven said:


> Very nice that must be a money tree they are sat on



LMAO!! Yea, you want me to send you a branch? I wish it was.


----------



## magellan

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice collection lefteye! What are the second and third lights on the bottom row? I don't recognize them.



Yes, nice variety there with some great lights.


----------



## magellan

Str8stroke said:


>



Nice Sebenza and Spy there.

I used to see Chris at the old Solvang Custom Knife Show years ago. For many years I was only a two and a half hour drive away, so I regularly attended them back then. I miss those days and shows.


----------



## JRCARRERAS

[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Str8stroke

That Sinner is glowing! Very nice set up. IMHO, those are the best value in customs out there now.


----------



## gunga

Nice glow.


----------



## JRCARRERAS

Thank you guys!!:thumbsup: Here is another light that I think is time to update. If there is someone here that works on this lights I'm really interested in making it a MONSTER, 18000LM+ if possible??? (I think I'm asking to much) but I want it to be very powerful. Any ideas on driver's, Led's will be appreciated.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dakine234

Applied a forced patina on the Ti clip this weekend using Oxiclean and boiling water, letting the clip soak. Was able to match the finish quite nicely, hopefully I can find some matching Ti screws!


----------



## light-modder

Wow that came out really good! Sometimes I wish I could use gun blue on a ti light and make it look like that one. However I suppose I could try the Oxyclean in boiling water cause that looks sweet too.


----------



## didi_1606

Dakine.. what a beautiful light, gonna try your tutorial later ^^... may i ask the durability of the body and clip finish, is it the same with usual "brass/copper patina?


----------



## MRsDNF

As the others said Dakine that is a very nice finish. It looks amazing.


----------



## Beamhead




----------



## MAD777

So which side is winning, Beamhead? Lol
Great presentation! 👍


----------



## Tixx

Nice!


----------



## ven

Awesome pic beamhead, that certainly is flashlight pawn!


----------



## Beamhead

MAD777 said:


> So which side is winning, Beamhead? Lol
> Great presentation! &#55357;&#56397;





Tixx said:


> Nice!





ven said:


> Awesome pic beamhead, that certainly is flashlight pawn!



:thanks:


----------



## martinaee

magellan said:


> Most of my photon blasters. These range from around 3000 lumens to 20,000 lumens in the case of the Tk75vn77.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .




Dear sweet baby Jesus... I'm envious of any of those alone let alone this insane display of hardware. That is ridiculously awesome. Does that crazy custom TK75 in the back have glass over it? It doesn't look like it does in the pic.


----------



## jonwkng

martinaee said:


> Dear sweet baby Jesus... I'm envious of any of those alone let alone this insane display of hardware. That is ridiculously awesome. Does that crazy custom TK75 in the back have glass over it? It doesn't look like it does in the pic.



Yes, I believe *magellan* has the most impressive and diverse collection of flashlights here. :thumbsup:

Yes, the TK75Vn77 has a glass window protecting those 7x XHP70s.


----------



## magellan

Beamhead said:


>



LOL

It's the famous flashlight gambit opening!


----------



## magellan

Father Azmodius said:


> Do you have a room to store all of your lights?





We have a full basement so you can guess where all the lights are. 

I just bought a big Craftsmen 5 drawer tool chest which accommodates about 80% of my collection since most of my lights are small ones like CR2's or smaller.


----------



## MAD777

Magellan can turn a new moon into a full moon! LOL


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Magellan can turn a new moon into a full moon! LOL




+1 to that, i would love to see Magellans and Jonathon's collection together, they really do stand out as the ultimate in flashlight collections . 

Simply awesome Magellan, out standing and some. Now i can only presume(and one should never presume!) that you actually collect the majority as a hobby, buy extra of said lights to use.........would i be on the right track. Do you collect other items ,maybe watches or knives(both), find it fascinating on how quick you have built the family up, truly fantastic taste! Your one  dude


----------



## ven

Ickle s2+ triple and heat treated clip/bolts







ickle size



v11r 16340(no ext)




Callums blue s2+ is also now done,screws too and looks great............well to me anyway


----------



## jonwkng

Love what you've done with the ickle light, *ven*!


----------



## ven

Cheers, James give me a tip and then realised we have gas hobs,so pliers and 30 seconds or so(on each clip).


----------



## MRsDNF

This is my latest home brewed light. Its running 3 x 18650's in series to four XPE2 Torch leds in individual reflectors.


----------



## Beamhead

Nice!


----------



## Dakine234

didi_1606 said:


> Dakine.. what a beautiful light, gonna try your tutorial later ^^... may i ask the durability of the body and clip finish, is it the same with usual "brass/copper patina?



Mahalo!!! Appreciate it and looking forward to seeing how yours turns out! Offhand I cant say, I feel its been too quick to truly tell. The clip has some marks on it already after brushing against some stuff at work, but I dont mind it, adds some character in my opinion. My brass beta QR has the same finish and ive carried it quite a bit, its lost its finish slightly on the raised portions, but the concave portions keep their color well.


----------



## Dakine234

MRsDNF said:


> As the others said Dakine that is a very nice finish. It looks amazing.


Mahalo appreciate it!!


----------



## magellan

MRsDNF said:


> This is my latest home brewed light. Its running 3 x 18650's in series to four XPE2 Torch leds in individual reflectors.


.
Wow, awesome light. If you'd ever consider making one for sale, let me know, I want to buy it.


----------



## Dakine234

This is a current pic of the light with about a week of carrying


----------



## puravida

My current humble collection:






Nitecore TM11
Zebralight SC600 MK1
Prometheus Solid Copper Beta QR 
Nitecore Tube
Inova X5


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

Here are a few scrappy ol pictures of some lights that I've been messing with ....


----------



## chrisbfu

Today's light


----------



## Nicrod




----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Nicrod said:


>




Nice EDC set Nick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trevilux

DQG Tiny 18650 III and IV version:


----------



## jonwkng

A Trio of Twisted Tridents. Wicked!


----------



## didi_1606

That stripe pattern on the middle tailcap is awesome..


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

didi_1606 said:


> That stripe pattern on the middle tailcap is awesome..



Mokuti or Timascus, baby.

obi


----------



## ven

WOW Jon , beautiful triple  those clips are amazing.


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> WOW Jon , beautiful triple  those clips are amazing.



Thanks, my friend... Those custom Steel Flame Darkness clips work great.


----------



## Nicrod

Epic Trio! Love the Trit work.


----------



## dJippe




----------



## Str8stroke

Mag, the original baton. S10, the new Baton. ha!


----------



## Tixx

jonwkng said:


> A Trio of Twisted Tridents. Wicked!


Wow!


----------



## Tixx

More size comparison shots... Single cr123 lights. 

Eagletac D25C...Zebralight SC32w...Fenix E15...4Sevens PK Knight...Olight S1


----------



## JRCARRERAS

Just got it today!!! (This on is for sale http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?412735-McGizmo-Haiku-Xml) (SOLD)


----------



## KDM

Nice lights everyone! Jonwkng :bow:


----------



## Str8stroke

Jon! Impesivo!!! :wow:

JRCARRERAS, Congrats my friend and welcome to the forum. Etched clip, smart move & nice touch.


----------



## JRCARRERAS

Str8stroke said:


> Jon! Impesivo!!! :wow:
> 
> JRCARRERAS, Congrats my friend and welcome to the forum. Etched clip, smart move & nice touch.



Thank you Str8stroke, I really appreciate t!!!:thumbsup: It came with the regular Ti clip too, so I think I was lucky on that one.


----------



## ncgrass

JRCARRERAS said:


> Just got it today!!!



That's a work of art. Forgive my ignorance on customs as I can't afford them, but what is it? And is that going to be a show piece or user? Enjoy!


----------



## DellSuperman

ncgrass said:


> That's a work of art. Forgive my ignorance on customs as I can't afford them, but what is it? And is that going to be a show piece or user? Enjoy!


McGizmo Haiku. 
It is on my wish list & I'm gonna get it some day too!


----------



## ncgrass

I thought so. Best of luck. I just added it to my wish list as well 😀


----------



## dJippe

Str8stroke said:


> Mag, the original baton. S10, the new Baton. ha!



anything under 12 inch is for keyring. My next light going to be 6D model with side handle.


----------



## Nicrod




----------



## Welfare

W


Str8stroke said:


>



Wow...


----------



## Welfare

Sorry if I has posted this before.


----------



## ven

Post it as many times as you want nice collection and variety there


----------



## easilyled

This old codger has been slowing down, but I still picked up a few nice customs this year funded by sales/trades.
The Muhaha Ti LF2XT is not pictured but will be arriving soon.


----------



## ven

Very very nice, not bad for an old codger, a very  one I may add! That posh version of what reminds me of a NC tube looks amazing with the trits.


----------



## Nicrod

Love the gear easilyLED!


----------



## easilyled

Thanks guys. They're all flashlights in fact - the funky one is Steve Ku's latest, the AvanTi, which is the only light so far employing a slider switch to give three levels. The machining is amazingly crisp!


----------



## Archangel72

Not custom but Im proud of my new Fenix products =)


----------



## Tixx

easilyled said:


> This old codger has been slowing down, but I still picked up a few nice customs this year funded by sales/trades.
> The Muhaha Ti LF2XT is not pictured but will be arriving soon.


Very nice!


----------



## lightlover

easilyled said:


> .... the funky one is Steve Ku's latest, the AvanTi, which is the only light so far employing a slider switch to give three levels. ............



easilyled, 

Not seen that before - where and when? 
More details please ...
(Love the idea of a good slider-switch).


----------



## Welfare

ven said:


> Post it as many times as you want nice collection and variety there



Thanks Ven.


----------



## Father Azmodius

I already posted this in the copper thread, but I got a few grails I have to show off


----------



## ven

WOW stunning father! Fantastic pic


----------



## easilyled

lightlover said:


> easilyled,
> 
> Not seen that before - where and when?
> More details please ...
> (Love the idea of a good slider-switch).



Thanks lightlover, I have emailed you the details, although I think unfortunately that they have sold out now.


----------



## KDM

Very nice easilyled!


----------



## lightlover

Info received, Thankx.

*Daniel, Sir Mr. **easilyled:*

No problem! Just sell me yours ... 

Otherwise, I'll jus' have to say: *"OOps! EEk! Foiled Again! ..."
*
(CPF is such a big site).

**NRN**


----------



## chops728

Father Azmodius said:


> I already posted this in the copper thread, but I got a few grails I have to show off
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Grails---You mean white glove only---Very Nice


----------



## mcbrat

Here's most of them...


----------



## Nicrod

Great collection McBrat!


----------



## JRCARRERAS

ncgrass said:


> I thought so. Best of luck. I just added it to my wish list as well 



Pm sent.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> This old codger has been slowing down, but I still picked up a few nice customs this year funded by sales/trades.
> The Muhaha Ti LF2XT is not pictured but will be arriving soon.


Great additions Daniel. Also, the Mac's Knurly was a nice catch!


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Great additions Daniel. Also, the Mac's Knurly was a nice catch!



Thanks Dave, The Muhaha LF2XT updated to XPL-Hi by Sean has also arrived now. Yes, The Mac Ti Knurly is a beautiful light, I really like the size of the larger knurling compared to my Brass Knurly which was involved in the trade.

Apart from these customs, I also purchased the tiny 10180 CooYoo lights with the usb ports to recharge them.


----------



## easilyled

My up-to-date JHanko collection:-


----------



## mcbrat

Nice!


----------



## ven

Beautiful ! Very nice easilyled


----------



## verdum

easilyled said:


> This old codger has been slowing down, but I still picked up a few nice customs this year funded by sales/trades.
> The Muhaha Ti LF2XT is not pictured but will be arriving soon.


what is the model of that predator-like flashlight (#4) ?


----------



## lightlover

Hi verdum,*

Sir Mr Daniel easilyled *claims that it is a Veleno Designs Avant Ti, see:
http://www.velenodesigns.com/?p=763

Sadly, it's NLA (No Longer Available)

I keep imagining it sized as an 18650 ...


----------



## verdum

Thanks lightlover, great design.


----------



## easilyled

mcbrat said:


> Nice!





ven said:


> Beautiful ! Very nice easilyled



Thank you fellows, you both have great collections. 
They are all stunning lights but the Damascus Ex11 is probably my favourite. Mr. Hanko really know how to bring out its beauty with a deep etch that leaves the light with a very layered, textured feel when touching it. Its also stunning to look at.



lightlover said:


> Hi verdum,*
> 
> Sir Mr Daniel easilyled *claims that it is a Veleno Designs Avant Ti, see:
> http://www.velenodesigns.com/?p=763
> 
> Sadly, it's NLA (No Longer Available)
> 
> I keep imagining it sized as an 18650 ...



Thank you for replying on my behalf lightlover. The AvanTi has a great design and the slider switch is quite addictive as you can imagine. The flat profile makes for very easy and unobtrusive pocket carry. The only slight negative about it is that the li-poly cell inside is not user-replaceable. It would need to be sent back to Steve Ku to replace it as its a very tricky procedure apparently. However he assures me it should take a good few years before that needs to happen.


----------



## ven

Baby triples


----------



## Tixx

ven said:


> Baby triples


Who did these for you and what are the specs for modes and such? Thanks!


----------



## easilyled

Nice ven. Are they Convoys?


----------



## DellSuperman

easilyled said:


> Nice ven. Are they Convoys?


Yup, they are convoy S2+ with 18350 tubes.


----------



## Dimethyl




----------



## N_N_R




----------



## markr6

New arrival - Zebralight SC600w MK III and the others (sans headlamps)


----------



## MAD777

markr6 said:


> New arrival - Zebralight SC600w MK III and the others (sans headlamps)


Beautiful, Mark! I think that picture just sold me on my next purchase. Now, 4500K or 5700K.......


----------



## markr6

MAD777 said:


> Beautiful, Mark! I think that picture just sold me on my next purchase. Now, 4500K or 5700K.......



Tough decision, especially now that we have some reports of UGLY tints. My 4500K is a bit more yellow than I'd like but not bad. The 5700K was too cool, but I'm starting to wish I kept that one . Well not really, but close.


----------



## ven

Awesome pics Mark , I can see my first purchase of 2016 being a ZL one!!! Oh and my first ZL too



New delivery that I had been waiting on, host for work. Think it may cause some comments......







I have regrets now and that's not ordering the L2T earlier, quite hefty and solid . The P1D has proved(still is) a great host and took a few drops from 3ft+ on to industrial floors. Of course vinhs drop in survived ! And now finds place in the new host.


----------



## MAD777

Wow, ven! You must post more pictures of that piece of art! Well done!


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> My up-to-date JHanko collection:-


Beautiful collection Daniel!


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Wow, ven! You must post more pictures of that piece of art! Well done!



Thanks mad, shame someone(only one) in work thinks its girly :laughing: and could not get his head around it. Why etc..........then got his chinese £9 light out to try and show me what a proper (manly) light works.........yeh right! So he got a full 10mins(normally would not waste my time on numpties but thought i would bore him with details as punishment for being a *beep*). Full run down on drop ins and tints,drivers and hosts followed , then by a nice(maybe 3000+ lumens) full facial :laughing: . I laughed hard at his 10cm perfect faded spot of useless light and showed him how much more useful flood is in a work environment. The quiet that followed said it all, he even tried to take the mick with a fellow colleague but fell flat on his face when he called it brass......... 

As it came(only $39 from solarforce on sale, might grab another!)












Next to my work horse p1d(excellent host)








Oh,took the 2 separate rubber bands off behind the grip ring as they just gather dust .Looks better imo with moire stainless showing and feels better too(no updated pic yet).


----------



## ven

Bit of old school flashlight but new purchase as i have far more confidence in the v2.5 pro over the v3!


----------



## ven




----------



## LessDark

Ven those two nice armyteks look unused, how can you not use such lovely flashlights!? 

My dedomed predator 1.2 is one of my favorite lights. :rock:


----------



## ven

LessDark said:


> Ven those two nice armyteks look unused, how can you not use such lovely flashlights!?
> 
> My dedomed predator 1.2 is one of my favorite lights. :rock:




Hey there the viking has had a little use last summer camping







The predator is new so have to give me chance:nana:

And thinking of you


----------



## chops728

Ven--How's the stainless with the heat from the Quad--I have that same P1D with a triple handles hear much better than the S2+


----------



## seery

A Malkoff Dog and Cat.


----------



## ven

chops728 said:


> Ven--How's the stainless with the heat from the Quad--I have that same P1D with a triple handles hear much better than the S2+




Hi there, i mainly use the 1st 2 modes , low and like medium low so not used the highest mode for long enough yet to get any ideas. I tend to not use more than the odd blast due to the clicky as it might take it out :laughing: 

In comparison to the excellent p1d, its weighty, quite a smooth feel but not too slippy if makes sense(maybe actually like the p1d as that is quite a smooth feel) . For a shiny host that will take a beating i can highly recommend it on those factors. I am taking some more foil in work to bridge the gap better from the drop in to head to aid dissipation. Where as the p1d could be described as discrete, this is the opposite end of the spectrum and will attract magpies!

I remember a few months back giving it a short blast and then removing the drop in............OUCH!! :laughing: it certainly gets war......HOT!


----------



## ven

Nice pair seery...........watch you dont break the rocks!


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Wow, ven! You must post more pictures of that piece of art! Well done!




I did a few close up pics for you today in work, used again all day and feels great in hand. I am kind of a little concerned to how durable the soft cu is, so many hard metals to hit/drop it against. But its a work tool, just having a little ocd does not help(hence why i got stainless ). I do feel its a bit pretty to use for work(an AA mag is !) but no point in having and not enjoying. Most of my uses are in work really, ironically in day time hours too..........UK weather is not helping my outdoor flashlight fun either:sigh:


----------



## MAD777

Ven, you've put together quite a good looking flashlight!


----------



## ven

Cheers mad, I like to a lot , like a hefty light which is solid. I like the stainless host that much I can see another soon  maybe a black head/bezel next time !


----------



## Str8stroke

Short Dog in the house!


----------



## Thud1023

Str8stroke said:


> Short Dog in the house!



Nice!! Is that a Paladin clip on there?


----------



## Str8stroke

Yes, I forgot to post the link to a thread on it.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-CLIP-HACK-WASP-Shorty-ZEROREZ-Moddoolar-CLIP!


----------



## ven

Very cool str8stroke


----------



## KDM

Too $hort Str8stroke :laughing:


----------



## Str8stroke

KDM said:


> Too $hort Str8stroke :laughing:



That was one of my first thoughts when I first saw the clip. However, due to the depth of the light and diameter of the head, it holds nice and well in the pocket. Now, I doubt I would rock climb or climb the peak of Everest with it. But, I could!


----------



## Jiri

Not quite the entire collection...


----------



## Jiri

TK16, CZ 75D (P-01) and Victorinox Hunter Pro


----------



## LightWalker

Klarus ST2C and Convoy S2+ for size comparison.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Two new acquisitions.


----------



## KDM

You got my E1E! Nice congratulations!


----------



## ven

Loving the E1E Sean, a lot!! looks a perfect edc............yet to own a surefire light, i need my flashaholic status changing to amateur  2016 has to be the year.........HAS TO BE! 

I regret to this day not biting on the limited edition SF with pen in red/black camo...............prices too silly now for me and the cell choice are not convenient for me:sigh:

I have a good few saved in my bay of e pages, trouble is most are well over £120 so getting on for $200 or more with tax for a little SF light.

I need a HDS,SF and a malkoff wildcat in my life.........


----------



## Str8stroke

ven, Keep searching for that pen! I lucked up and got the whole set, Light & Pen, NIB sealed here from a member for $150!!! I thought I would never score one either. It was my first SF pen. The thing has some buttery smooth threads. It looks & feels just awesome. I swapped the ink out with a MontBlanc refill. Now, it writes out of this world! 

Those three lights you 'need" are all smart moves. If you are going to get a SF, Try and wait out for a Overready. I want one of those Turbo Head bored C2s. Perfect EDC rig!


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> I swapped the ink out with a MontBlanc refill. Now, it writes out of this world!
> 
> You can write in space.............:laughing:
> 
> 
> Yes, keep eyeing the centurion tbh, bored out for 18650's,just love the look in red!
> 
> Just ordered a black cyros head from OR, need another stainless L2T again now :laughing:


----------



## Str8stroke

That SS L2T is on sale right now for $39. The Carbon Fiber would look really sick with the black Trit cryo head. Then a black OR Triad Trit Tail!! I have thought about that lego several times.


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> That SS L2T is on sale right now for $39. The Carbon Fiber would look really sick with the black Trit cryo head. Then a black OR Triad Trit Tail!! I have thought about that lego several times.




Yep, thats what i paid for mine and worth every $ tbh, real solid and nicely made. The CF version i have pondered over, but cant see the heat dissipation being any better and wonder how long the coating would last. For a shelf queen no problem, but being dropped and dinged against a few tons of machinery............not so imo

Still agree, its a nice looking light for sure and would complement it better, just got a stainless fetish going on as had such great results with it

Tis a tad too shiny for me i admit, but still 

Say all this and i will end up getting the CF anyway at a later date :laughing:


Edit- another ordered


----------



## Father Azmodius

That's a sweet looking pair Shine


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

ven said:


> Loving the E1E Sean, a lot!! looks a perfect edc............yet to own a surefire light, i need my flashaholic status changing to amateur  2016 has to be the year.........HAS TO BE!
> 
> I regret to this day not biting on the limited edition SF with pen in red/black camo...............prices too silly now for me and the cell choice are not convenient for me:sigh:
> 
> I have a good few saved in my bay of e pages, trouble is most are well over £120 so getting on for $200 or more with tax for a little SF light.
> 
> I need a HDS,SF and a malkoff wildcat in my life.........



Thanks Ven. The E1e is not I light I will EDC but will definitely get light carry around the house and I may bring it in to work to show a few guys.

Just be glad you weren't one of those (like me:shakehead) who bought the SF red camo combo new thinking it would be a good investment.

If I were going to be looking into a new light from the brands you listed I would go for the HDS first. 



Father Azmodius said:


> That's a sweet looking pair Shine



Thanks. I've been wanting a bored M3 for a while and realizing that wasn't going to happen I jumped on a M3 head and MN11 that were up for sale. Lego'd that onto the OR body and tailcap with the SF turbohead adapter. I'll still take a nice incan light over an LED for beam quality.


----------



## KuanR

Nice lights Sean! I keep missing out on those Oveready triples! 

I like that incan setup you have, and I remember seeing pictures of that turbo head you posted before.

Here's my latest fun and most impractical light that SOYCD pieced together for me











Now I understand how a well put together incan light surpasses any led in light quality. I love playing with this light!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Nice Ryan. I'm glad you posted up some pics. I realize that I forgot to take some pictures before sending it out to you.


----------



## ven

Beam pics please:naughty: That sure is a beast!! i like impractical :laughing:


----------



## KuanR

Impractical for sure! A whole 20 minutes of run time before low voltage protection kicks in

I'll try to get a beam about but I only have a phone to take pictures, so it won't be of any help. But with the big M6 reflector and a WA1185 this baby throws!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Now that's a light Ryan! Runtimes? Go big or go home (path lit up by your backup).


----------



## ven

Bit of heat treat on the t10t NW nitecore clip! Did not really show easy on pics, but darkened it a little and does have a slight heat/colour change. Imo looks a lot better than the plain bare standard clip and kind of looks similar to the body.




Will need to do my others now


----------



## RUSH FAN

Nice Ven! 

Here's mine with some heat treatment on a T10T


----------



## ven

Really like that rush(look at the nitcecore clip for it, long version), tempting i must admit!!! Also mr chops suggested about me doing it to the L2T stainless, again contemplating


----------



## Hoodzy

What is the big one next to the black Quark 4sev ??


----------



## didi_1606

Here's mine.. Merry christmas all ^^


----------



## ven

Just WOW , can you wrap it please and send it me 

merry christmas


----------



## MAD777

didi_1606 said:


>



For some reason I can't seem to keep my mouth closed. My jaw keeps dropping....


----------



## Archangel72

MAD777 said:


> For some reason I can't seem to keep my mouth closed. My jaw keeps dropping....



At least your not drooling like I am


----------



## Jannojj

[emoji15][emoji47][emoji46][emoji54][emoji50][emoji363][emoji122] A the winner is.


----------



## ven

Archangel72 said:


> At least your not drooling like I am




Your still drooling? my mouth has ran dry :laughing:


----------



## Tixx

didi_1606 said:


> Here's mine.. Merry christmas all ^^


Pretty cool!


----------



## Str8stroke

Thats a chunk of change there! :kewlpics:


----------



## Flashy808

Wow those look so cool! That's it. It's my Christmas wallpaper. [emoji44]


----------



## UnderPar

didi_1606 said:


> Here's mine.. Merry christmas all ^^



Oh my!!!! Now I figured out what real drooling is!!


----------



## didi_1606

Thanks.. here's pic of e-series ^^






Try to "stonewash" the gizmo battery tube with the mirageman head.. still working in progress along with my english and photo skill.. cheers


----------



## MAD777

So didi, do you have any "nice" flashlights that you can show us? LOL 
(just kidding with you) 😀


----------



## Str8stroke

didi, very nice collection there. You don't need to work on your English, your lights & photos do the talking! Outstanding.


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> didi, very nice collection there. You don't need to work on your English, your lights & photos do the talking! Outstanding.



+1
Perfectly put


----------



## MRsDNF

Speechless, you have some amazing lights all in one collection.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

didi - very nice collection there! Great group shot.


----------



## thenorway

Vinh
You are truly an inspiration. Even after someone has scammed you still thinking of others. I would also like to help out and I pledge to send additional money on every order until you recover the funds. If all our friends here chip in on CPF it could happen very quickly. Looking forward to seeing what you can come up with on the sale. Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

A few of my most treasured.


----------



## ven

Stunning Sean, beautiful ................wow I can only aspire to one day having a nice display of lights................and probably a divorce :laughing:


----------



## Archangel72

ven said:


> Stunning Sean, beautiful ................wow I can only aspire to one day having a nice display of lights................and probably a divorce :laughing:




+1... Especially since my wife is a divorce lawyer.... LOL


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Thanks guys. Don't know why I should fear over a few $100 flashlights......... 

Here's a bit more of a zoom since the above ones don't show as much detail as hoped.


----------



## ven

Loving the ano and clips Sean, impeccable taste

Are they users??


if not i will for you:nana:.................my bubble wrap mittens are at the ready!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Thanks not ano ven. That's a Timascus LF2XT. 


edit - yes they are users (all be it very gently). I use every light I own - there are no shelf queens.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Outstanding collection SOYCD !
Love the LF2XT 


ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> A few of my most treasured.


----------



## ven

quad quads


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

ven said:


> quad quads



I'll bet that light puts out some serious light!


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> quad quads


Ven, I would love to see a beam shot of that V54 Quad Monster!  
I have Vinh's SL2 triple, and yours is 4 times the firepower! I can't imagine how beautiful that looks!


----------



## ven

A nice infinite 5700k Sean, vinh guesses about 5000 OTF but it is hard to tell




Beauty of the huge copper heat sink, can run full power for 10+ mins easy............


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Ven, I would love to see a beam shot of that V54 Quad Monster!
> I have Vinh's SL2 triple, and yours is 4 times the firepower! I can't imagine how beautiful that looks!




One pic just posted

another


----------



## MAD777

Wow! Such a smooth light. Everything lit up, but nothing harsh. That's a keeper! Thanks.


----------



## ven

Thank , the rendition is great too, even up close on high




Although pic is on a phone , it's accurate to what I see with no exaggerated colours.


----------



## didi_1606

Thanks everyone for nice words...so here's a christmas tree-wannabe, without greens, shiny balls and stars.... Merry Christmas all.... ^^


----------



## Str8stroke

Whoa! Turn those bottom two rows on high and take a picture! If you aren't blind! That is a neat rig there.
*Throwback Thursday!
*



*
*


----------



## KDM

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Thanks guys. Don't know why I should fear over a few $100 flashlights.........
> 
> Here's a bit more of a zoom since the above ones don't show as much detail as hoped.



Yeah my story is you can buy all three for a $100.00


----------



## lightlover

KDM said:


> Yeah my story is you can buy all three for a $100.00



I can see that ....

[ Happy SOL (Season Of Love) Everyone! (And for the Pagans: Happy Mid-Winter Feast!) ]


----------



## Monocrom

didi_1606 said:


> Thanks everyone for nice words...so here's a christmas tree-wannabe, without greens, shiny balls and stars.... Merry Christmas all.... ^^




Best Christmas tree I've ever seen.


----------



## Nicrod

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Here's a photo of my Custom's and fav's


----------



## magellan

Beautiful collections. Thanks for posting those.


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> quad quads



Love the quads!


----------



## Str8stroke

Great taste Nicrod. With all due respect for that Spy, your Zombie light is one of my CPF favorites for sure. I know its not a flavor everyone would like, but it is a flavor for me. Merry Xmas! 

What is that heavy BB light on right before the last light in the top row?


----------



## Nicrod

Str8stroke said:


> Great taste Nicrod. With all due respect for that Spy, your Zombie light is one of my CPF favorites for sure. I know its not a flavor everyone would like, but it is a flavor for me. Merry Xmas!
> 
> What is that heavy BB light on right before the last light in the top row?



Thank you brother! The War Torn Z green is def a favorite of mine too! I know it's not for everyone 
but I wanted to do something not yet seen here on CPF. 

The light your asking about is a Titanium LF2XT that's been created, BB and darkened by our very own CPF member 'Muhaha' 

He's done a marvelous job creating these beautiful bodies for us, at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Str8stroke

If you ever decide to part with that LF2XT let me know. Depending on funds at the time I may be a player. That one is so fine. I love dark BB Ti. I wish I had the gear and skills to do it.


----------



## Nicrod

Str8stroke said:


> If you ever decide to part with that LF2XT let me know. Depending on funds at the time I may be a player. That one is so fine. I love dark BB Ti. I wish I had the gear and skills to do it.



Will do buddy! 

The new Ti body has brought new life to my LF2XT! It's my go to light when I am at home. I have yet to take it out into the wild.


----------



## Welfare

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> A few of my most treasured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Ok, I will swap/give/steal anything for one of these lights. Merry Christmas SOYCD.


----------



## KuanR

Seeing SOYCD's picture got me wanting to add another picture for documenting purpose....hopefully people searching will stumble upon these spectacular lights.

Tri-V 3 and JHanko LF2XT: my most treasured lights I've ever had the pleasure to own with the many many lights that have come and gone


----------



## kj2




----------



## etc




----------



## tinmann




----------



## Str8stroke

Nice business end there amigo! You need some war paint on that light too!


----------



## ven

I love quads too magellen, just love the useful flood...........


----------



## Str8stroke

*A SaltyTri TanaTri*


----------



## Nicrod

Awesome looking light Str8!

What is it made from?


----------



## mcbrat

Nicrod said:


> Awesome looking light Str8!
> 
> What is it made from?



I bet it's aluminum bronze....


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Str8...nice light. Who was dumb enough to sell that host?! ; )

Glad you are so pleased with the piece. SaltiTri did some of the best work here on CPF while he was around.

There are very few examples of his work, and I think he only did 2 P60 hosts!

To stay on topic, I also got a new one over Xmas:






The Mirage Man Ti-Aleph "Biter". (That's my own name for it. It does bite.)

I put some details about this light in the MM picture thread.

obi


----------



## ven

Stunning or maybe for a better word "striking" looking lights obi and Str8:twothumbs


----------



## Str8stroke

Yes "Alumibronze" P60 Host. Yes, Obi, from my knowledge there were, and will be, only two hosts. I just need to track down the one one you owned Obi. :twothumbs Then I will have both.  Super rare indeed. When I got this one, it had a wonderful patina. I was torn between polishing it or leaving it. I figured I would let the patina build for me. Kinda like the feeling of owning it as if it were new. I am very fortunate that the member here was so gracious to offer it to me. I don't put members business out there, but if they choose to jump in and take credit for the sale they can.  Wait, they may have already? ha! 

Just a personal observation: Satlys machine work is insanely precise. I own custom lights from all the top builders and his work is on par with the best of the best. Not to even mention his use of unique materials, and unique artistic designs. I wish I was around during his reign. That is why I am slowly collecting them now. Better late than never. 

Here it is with the original patina. It had a broken lens, so I removed it and test fit the Tana Triple. So, only thing it has is the Tana Triple here. You also have to use a spacer with a 18650 battery. I m not sure why. I was surprised. What other battery could this be designed for? I was thinking, two protected 18350s?? I don't know. 
Do y'all think the orange button looks stupid? I may go back to black? I have Black, green, orange and maybe a blue that will fit. I may try the green. Anyways,
It looks beautiful both ways:










POLISHED:





For those interested in how I polished it: I used a citric acid soak for about 5 hours. Then hand polished with Brasso. I had to shave toothpicks to clean the grooves.


----------



## yoyoman

Beautiful light. Well worth the effort of polishing it. And I like the orange boot. But I'm partial to orange and think it is more appropriate than plain, boring black.


----------



## Str8stroke

Thanks yoyoman, I just realized I forgot to post the black button pic. This was prior to cleaning up.


----------



## ven

WOW....................


----------



## Dubripper

http://imgur.com/rLGIUR5


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Helping Dubripper....


----------



## Dubripper

How do you do that? I have asked and tried many times over.


----------



## Dubripper

And that light set me on fire today..


----------



## Jannojj

Boy !, one lucky guy though are great looking lights [emoji106][emoji108][emoji363]


----------



## Jwilliamsm

LED Lenser H14.2



Photo 28-12-2015, 8 53 47 pm by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## Str8stroke

Dubripper said:


> How do you do that? I have asked and tried many times over.



You can use a photo hosting service and link it using the link button. For example, I use photobucket.

Some BLF rigs. These are some outstanding lights. Especially when you consider the $$$.


----------



## Dubripper

I'm on a smartphone, and using the app. Does imgur work?


----------



## ven




----------



## Str8stroke

ven, that sucker is large and in charge!


----------



## ven

And that mother is divine with a shine :naughty:


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


>



Spectacular. I bet that can project a beam a long, long way.


----------



## ven

Hi there, Vinhs conservative measurement is 400kcd from the XP-L PDT, the XP-G2 version does throw further but i prefer a little more spill rather than a too tight beam. 




Its a tiny light.............honest


----------



## Str8stroke

2 extension kits! That is some serious batteries and chargers! lol


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> 2 extension kits! That is some serious batteries and chargers! lol




30Q's are my flavour of choice when needed


----------



## ven

Chargers
xtar vp1/vp2/vp4/sp1/vc4/xp4/WP6 II
Nitecore i4
Opus bt c3100 v2.2
AWT 2 bay's X2

Off the top of my head :laughing: i would have forgot a couple at least


----------



## Glow808

WOW, some of these are like works of art! Very nice collections.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Glow808 said:


> WOW, some of these are like works of art! Very nice collections.



Not "like"..... "ARE". There are some amazingly skilled machinists on CPF!


----------



## didi_1606

My 1st post in 2016... Happy new year all...


----------



## Beamhead

HNY to you too!


----------



## KDM

+1 Happy new year! Keep posting all these great lights!


----------



## jonwkng

Happy New Year, everyone! 

Nightstar JP & Ardent Elite. May the Force be with you!


----------



## ven

Awesome didi and Jon

Happy new year to everyone hope a healthy, bright and prosperous one for all

Edit- little pic of some random vinhs, for my 1st pic of the year!


----------



## bykfixer

HAPPY NEW YEAR CPF


----------



## ven

bykfixer, but come on man!! put some effort in, we all know you have enough lights to write CANDLE POWER FORUMS !



Edit- oh and the 15 brilliant years !!!


----------



## bykfixer

Meh, 
I wanted to show off my den assortment. lol
Otherwise I'd have to pull some off the Christmas tree and what not. 
All but like 8 are from my den, and they were in the kitchen.

Looking around my home and thinking about it, I do have a bunch.

Including work lights, and headlamps I'd say the pic shows about 50-60% of the collection.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR CPF




Nice one. :goodjob:


----------



## Trevilux

For the keychain in the Happy 2016!!


----------



## ven

Nice set of mini lights trev,happy 2016 to you!


Unexpected delivery, be it on my head!










Sure i have a stainless bezel in work! to match the body, if not will sort that in time. So the cu head will be for home use(might and probably will rotate anyway), L2T host to stand up to works use,easy to clean oil/dust off and stainless is tough!!


----------



## jonwkng

TnC Dragons. Chris just never fails to amaze me with his work. Simply awesome!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

WOW beautiful Jon those bodies are certainly works of art..............i would be scared to use them! :laughing:


----------



## KDM

Nice lights Ven and Jon!


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> WOW beautiful Jon those bodies are certainly works of art..............i would be scared to use them! :laughing:



Not scary at all.  I usually take photos and post them when they're pristine. Granted I do not abuse my lights, accidents do happen.  

Probably the worst was dropping my loaded 26650 brass dragon at the end of the day. (Yeah, I use cargo pants mostly, and yes, I do use my customs and some lights just won't work with lanyards.)

*RESOUNDING THUD* Minor dent on the light. Big crack on the living room tile.

Fortunately, not on my feet or toes or it might have ended with a trip to the Emergency Dept. :laughing: 



KDM said:


> Nice lights Ven and Jon!



Thank you!


----------



## ven

I would never be so clumsy, dropping a light..........
















Steel toe cap slippers are the answer!


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> TnC Dragons. Chris just never fails to amaze me with his work. Simply awesome!!! :thumbsup:


I completely agree Jon. Chris's work is fantastic, and he's a great guy! Nice lights BTW!


----------



## jonwkng

Okluma TinyDCs - Brass & Copper
From a really nice guy who writes little 'Thank you!' notes on Post-Its.


----------



## ven

WOW Jon, now this is a proper start to 2016.............:thumbsup:


----------



## KDM

Jon your collection is unreal, very nice!


----------



## torchsarecool

2 raw brass S1's


----------



## torchsarecool




----------



## ven

Very cool mr cool


----------



## ven

Sportac nichia for work................for now!


----------



## easilyled

Very nice Ven. I must investigate that P60 dropin.


----------



## DellSuperman

jonwkng said:


> Okluma TinyDCs - Brass & Copper
> From a really nice guy who writes little 'Thank you!' notes on Post-Its.


Gosh, wonderful collection Jon


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> WOW Jon, now this is a proper start to 2016.............:thumbsup:





KDM said:


> Jon your collection is unreal, very nice!





DellSuperman said:


> Gosh, wonderful collection Jon



Thanks, guys!

And in case you're not aware, Jeff (okluma)'s next run will be Al TinyDCs. Amazing price for a custom triple!

Get one, if possible.


----------



## DellSuperman

jonwkng said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> And in case you're not aware, Jeff (okluma)'s next run will be Al TinyDCs. Amazing price for a custom triple!
> 
> Get one, if possible.


Yup, i am eyeing the Al one as a user.. 
Cant wait! Just hope that i can get 1 piece.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Very nice Ven. I must investigate that P60 dropin.



Thanks , it's from flashaholics here in the uk . CPF code for either 6 or 8% off iirc , works out around £30 all in delivered . Decided on the 2 mode version as I don't need high that much in work, still it's nice to have! One thing that annoys me is free delivery over £30 and items £29.99, so for a penny it costs £3 delivery! However with the code it kind of broke even ....


----------



## Trevilux

U11 arrived today (great Manker light!!)


----------



## Cleck

Nice lights guys, really got me feeling a bit unprepared (you call yourself a LIGHT guy??) lol

This is basically it. There's a keychain light that came with the Solaray, not pictured. The blue Minimag on the right does not work (don't know why), and the other one is a HF cheapo for the daughter methinks


----------



## Monocrom

Most likely a blown bulb in the Mag. Plenty of good LED replacements out there to retrofit inside of it.

Is the other one from HF a cluster light of LEDs running of off 3AAA cells? If it is, no offense to you at all; but she might need something more reliable.


----------



## Cleck

Bulb isn't the problem. I've swapped it w/ a brand new one from packaging and also w/ the one from the tail cap, no luck. This is my 2nd or 3rd Minimag to bite the dust, an LED included. The previous one, which I used at work constantly, seemed to be a switch problem, I would have to tap the head after turning it on to keep it on. This one just doesn't work, so I'm not sure what to do w/ it. I've also tried new batteries as well - lithium ion and others. No luck.

You're mainly right about the HF one, except that since my daughter is 7, she really doesn't care, as long as it turns on. Once she grows into or out of flashlights a bit more, then I can decide what to give her (of better quality)


----------



## Stream

Cleck said:


> You're mainly right about the HF one, except that since my daughter is 7, she really doesn't care, as long as it turns on. Once she grows into or out of flashlights a bit more, then I can decide what to give her (of better quality)



Is that a Sipik 68 I see near the middle (4th light from the right)? Methinks that would be a perfect first light for your daughter . It's dirt cheap, and comes in many different colors too.


----------



## wolfgaze

Cleck said:


>



Cleck, what is the make & model of light #5 (starting from the left)... The one with the colored tail cap switch...


----------



## ven

Photo of not my lights!


----------



## Str8stroke

Cleck said:


> Bulb isn't the problem. I've swapped it w/ a brand new one from packaging and also w/ the one from the tail cap, no luck. This is my 2nd or 3rd Minimag to bite the dust, an LED included. The previous one, which I used at work constantly, seemed to be a switch problem, I would have to tap the head after turning it on to keep it on. This one just doesn't work, so I'm not sure what to do w/ it. I've also tried new batteries as well - lithium ion and others. No luck.
> 
> You're mainly right about the HF one, except that since my daughter is 7, she really doesn't care, as long as it turns on. Once she grows into or out of flashlights a bit more, then I can decide what to give her (of better quality)




Try cleaning the threads with alcohol then apply some dielectric grease. I suggest only using Lithium cells in Mini Maglites. It should be a easy fix. Clean both the head and tail cap threads. Head threads don't make part of the electrical path, its just wise to clean them while you are at it. Then check the spring in the tail. Make sure that it is making proper contact on both the cap and battery cells. I suggest removing it and cleaning it too. Sometimes I have seen the little black foam for the bulb get in the way of good contact. 
Hope some of that helps you out. Welcome to the forum. 
BTW: when I win the Powerball, if you are in the US, I will come drop you off a custom light in a few months! lmao!


----------



## Cleck

Wolfgaze and Stream - I have long lost the packaging for it, but that's the light I rec'd from our IT guy when the shop I was working at closed. There's no marking on it, so I'm going to say it's a clone of the Sipik 68. I refer to it as my Cree 7w light. I absolutely love it. Stupid cheap, but bright as hell (considering the size) and it focuses. That being said, to show how cheap it is, when my friend borrowed it for a while, I was more distraught over losing the battery inside, since it's probably more expensive than the light itself 

Stream - you're right, I probably should just get another one and give it to her, since she loves to borrow it from me so much, haha. Kid has good taste


----------



## Cleck

Str8stroke said:


> Try cleaning the threads with alcohol then apply some dielectric grease. I suggest only using Lithium cells in Mini Maglites. It should be a easy fix. Clean both the head and tail cap threads. Head threads don't make part of the electrical path, its just wise to clean them while you are at it. Then check the spring in the tail. Make sure that it is making proper contact on both the cap and battery cells. I suggest removing it and cleaning it too. Sometimes I have seen the little black foam for the bulb get in the way of good contact.
> Hope some of that helps you out. Welcome to the forum.
> BTW: when I win the Powerball, if you are in the US, I will come drop you off a custom light in a few months! lmao!



I'm in WNY, so I gladly accept that promise! Hahaha, I'd love a custom light. Was thinking of checking out a Malkoff addon for the 3 D light, since they're on sale for $40

I'll try the cleaning. This one is relatively new, I didn't use it much, so hopefully it doesn't take much. I'll take the foam out, see if that helps. So, basically it just comes down to the battery contacting the spring (for ground) and the front of the light? Anything to get down at the positive end? Can't remove the black end of the light, so I'd have to reach down the tube if something got messed up in there. I'll try cleaning the threads and we'll go from there tonight, thanks!

Oh, and thanks for the welcome  I have a lot to learn in tech/terminology here, and that's ok.


----------



## wolfgaze

Cleck said:


> Wolfgaze and Stream - I have long lost the packaging for it, but that's the light I rec'd from our IT guy when the shop I was working at closed. There's no marking on it, so I'm going to say it's a clone of the Sipik 68. I refer to it as my Cree 7w light. I absolutely love it. Stupid cheap, but bright as hell (considering the size) and it focuses. That being said, to show how cheap it is, when my friend borrowed it for a while, I was more distraught over losing the battery inside, since it's probably more expensive than the light itself



Haha, thanks... Well it looks nice in photos : D


----------



## Cleck

Yeah, it does. Looks great in person too  I like the orange cap switch for some contrast, and the front of the light is cut very aggressively, I would honestly feel sorry for anyone that got bashed with it. Well, not too sorry, if I was doing the bashing, haha


----------



## Monocrom

Cleck said:


> Bulb isn't the problem. I've swapped it w/ a brand new one from packaging and also w/ the one from the tail cap, no luck. This is my 2nd or 3rd Minimag to bite the dust, an LED included. The previous one, which I used at work constantly, seemed to be a switch problem, I would have to tap the head after turning it on to keep it on. This one just doesn't work, so I'm not sure what to do w/ it. I've also tried new batteries as well - lithium ion and others. No luck.



Must admit, I've had issues with nearly every Mag model I've ever owned. Including my latest one that I bought for work purposes at my last client's site. The 272 rated lumens Mini-Mag 2AA model's twist mechanism was always finicky. Though to be honest, its output and perceived reliability wasn't why I bought it. These things were originally created as improvised kubatons, but their original purpose has mostly been forgotten over the many years it's been around. 



> You're mainly right about the HF one, except that since my daughter is 7, she really doesn't care, as long as it turns on. Once she grows into or out of flashlights a bit more, then I can decide what to give her (of better quality)



Well, at only 7, it should be good enough for now.


----------



## Cleck

When you hold a 3 D cell Maglite in your hand, it's hard to think of it not acting as a baton. That's half the reason why I got it so many years ago, for that very fact. 

Didn't get a chance to mess w/ it tonight, but after reading around on the site and thinking about wanting to put something in the 3 D light, I started looking for upgrades for the Mini. Turns out there's a couple, even a tail cap switch conversion. Pretty cheap, and decent upgrades too, I might check them out.


----------



## Levon

Some of mine


----------



## Str8stroke

Great pics Levon. That bottom one is so nice. Looks like a magazine photo. Wish I had those skills.


----------



## StarHalo

My first flashlight purchase in at least a couple years; very impressed with this extremely handy little guy..


----------



## Metajoshics

Hello! 

I'm kind of new, and I'm very glad to be here! 

Here are two very good friends:





I very much enjoy the simplicity of these single-level lights with their momentary-only switches. The Nichia in the Peak is astounding.


----------



## Str8stroke

^^^Solid performers. Welcome to the forum. Great first post too!


----------



## Metajoshics

Hi Str8stroke!

They sure seem solid. I don't have to baby them, and they've always worked. There's really a whole lot to like about each light, which is impressive given their simplicity.

Thank you for the welcome and kind words!


----------



## yoyoman

^ They also cover a lot of ground between them. What are you looking for in your next light? Welcome to CPF - we're here to enable you.


----------



## Metajoshics

Hi yoyoman!

Thank you for the welcome and the offer to enable me! It's neat to be welcomed by you and Str8stroke, as I've read and learned from many of your posts in the past. 

For my next light, I'd like something slightly smaller than the Elzetta Bravo with the AVS head, which sometimes requires a bit of creativity to carry comfortably. I'd also like something to use at closer ranges without blinding myself. Since I like the simplicity of a momentary-only switch and a single-level output, I've ordered a Malkoff M61 with the Nichia 219B to use in an Elzetta 2-cell host with the low-profile head. This should shorten the length a bit and reduce the diameter of the head. 

However, I'm a little bit afraid that once I start down the Malkoff road, I will have crossed some line on the other side of which I'll be tempted to try more and more drop-ins, try more custom builders... maybe I crossed that line by starting to post and talk to you enablers after having kept safe for the past few years by only reading the posts.


----------



## nbp

Most guys start with Megalumenfires or some such DX or KD junk; you are already square into quality USA lights. You are already sunk! Haha. Only a matter of time before you'll be snagging up something from Prometheus lights and HDS and Surefire and then on to McGizmo and Muyshondt... 

:welcome:


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Metajoshics said:


> Hi yoyoman!
> 
> Thank you for the welcome and the offer to enable me! It's neat to be welcomed by you and Str8stroke, as I've read and learned from many of your posts in the past.
> 
> For my next light, I'd like something slightly smaller than the Elzetta Bravo with the AVS head, which sometimes requires a bit of creativity to carry comfortably. I'd also like something to use at closer ranges without blinding myself. Since I like the simplicity of a momentary-only switch and a single-level output, *I've ordered a Malkoff M61 with the Nichia 219B to use in an Elzetta 2-cell host with the low-profile head.* This should shorten the length a bit and reduce the diameter of the head.
> 
> However, I'm a little bit afraid that once I start down the Malkoff road, I will have crossed some line on the other side of which I'll be tempted to try more and more drop-ins, try more custom builders... maybe I crossed that line by starting to post and talk to you enablers after having kept safe for the past few years by only reading the posts.



Yep, this is the proof... you are done for. You've already made the first step down this road and now it's too late to turn back.
But in all seriousness you have started with some great lights! I have a Charlie AVS and Bravo ZFL-M60 and the Bravo with it's small head is just the perfect size for a 2xCR123 or (in my case) 1x16650 light. And with the (better) M61 it will be ever more of a pleasure to use. 
Soon enough you'll probably want to try more and more lights and drop-ins but that's the fun of it, so why not. :thumbsup:

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Thud1023

One of the two display towers. Top shelf is all AAA, second is all CR2-(what magellan got me hooked on!)



Untitled


----------



## Str8stroke

*^^^^Mercy Mercy!^^^^ ** (the bottom shelf) *


----------



## MAD777

Dang it Thud1023, I hate when jaw drops while I'm sitting at a desk! Now I have a big bruise under my chin!


----------



## jonwkng

To my two great friends (Yes, the gentleman with a heart of gold from Seattle and the nice bloke from across the pond... You know who you are)... :buddies:

This has to be one of my most precious lights I own, not for monetary value, but because someone went out of his way to cheer me up when I least expected it. You guys are the best! :grouphug:

*Fiat Lux!*


----------



## Metajoshics

nbp said:


> Most guys start with Megalumenfires or some such DX or KD junk; you are already square into quality USA lights. You are already sunk! Haha. Only a matter of time before you'll be snagging up something from Prometheus lights and HDS and Surefire and then on to McGizmo and Muyshondt...
> 
> :welcome:




Hahaha, _Megalumenfires_. 

Thank you for the welcome, nbp! 

Well, the Elzetta and the Peak are my third and fourth flashlights respectively (a plotting of the chronology of my flashlighting would look almost identical to archimedes' chart). But, the Elzetta and the Peak are the ones that made me want to start participating in these discussions after having used them for mildly decent amounts of time (Elzetta: since late 2014; Peak: since late-ish 2015). It's all thanks to CPF that I didn't have to go through more than 2 other lights before I found what I currently consider to be, for numerous reasons, the absolute best flashlights for my purposes in the Elzetta and the Peak (of course, they're also far from _perfect_ for my purposes). 

I've gotten small tastes of Prometheus with the seemingly robust and beautiful Eiger ti clips, and I will soon of McGizmo with his reflector in the M61. I've definitely looked through their stuff, and it seems like they do some really really good work. HDS is another one that I've been very interested in learning more about. 





Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Yep, this is the proof... you are done for. You've already made the first step down this road and now it's too late to turn back.
> But in all seriousness you have started with some great lights! I have a Charlie AVS and Bravo ZFL-M60 and the Bravo with it's small head is just the perfect size for a 2xCR123 or (in my case) 1x16650 light. And with the (better) M61 it will be ever more of a pleasure to use.
> Soon enough you'll probably want to try more and more lights and drop-ins but that's the fun of it, so why not. :thumbsup:
> 
> And welcome to the forum!



Yep, it's starting: I'm probably going to see what's up with a M61W after I get the M61 with the Nichia.

Which head do you use with your ZFL?

And thanks very much for the welcome!


----------



## yoyoman

Hey Metajoshics,

Yes, you're in trouble. Once you start playing with different Malkoff dropins, you move to different Malkoff heads and bodies.

Another, equally dangerous path is HDS. I have a 170N Rotary with the special flood head. Small and very useful.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Metajoshics said:


> Yep, it's starting: I'm probably going to see what's up with a M61W after I get the M61 with the Nichia.
> 
> Which head do you use with your ZFL?
> 
> And thanks very much for the welcome!



At the moment I have the normal M60 it came with in the light, 225 lumens I believe and quite a ringy beam. While we are speaking I have a Malkoff MD2 on it's way to me + a M361N-LMH NEUTRAL drop-in that's probably going to take the M60's place in the Elzetta. Just to try it out I have put the Charlie's AVS head on the Bravo and the lenght is great, feels perfect in the hand, but the head is indeed a bit on the big side. The Charlie is a long light anyways so it doesn't bother me if it has a big head, while the short Bravo really benefits on having a small head for everyday jeans or coat carry.

Switching over to HDS, I have 3 of them, the HDS Tactical 325 is by far my favorite light in my collection. My suggestion, get the Rotary + the 325 lumen version. I have a lot of great quality lights and switch between using them all but the one that's always on me is the HDS Tactical.


----------



## KDM

jonwkng said:


> To my two great friends (Yes, the gentleman with a heart of gold from Seattle and the nice bloke from across the pond... You know who you are)... :buddies:
> 
> This has to be one of my most precious lights I own, not for monetary value, but because someone went out of his way to cheer me up when I least expected it. You guys are the best! :grouphug:
> 
> *Fiat Lux!*



Man what a surprise, nice gesture indeed.


----------



## Metajoshics

jonwkng said:


> To my two great friends (Yes, the gentleman with a heart of gold from Seattle and the nice bloke from across the pond... You know who you are)... :buddies:
> 
> This has to be one of my most precious lights I own, not for monetary value, but because someone went out of his way to cheer me up when I least expected it. You guys are the best! :grouphug:
> 
> *Fiat Lux!*



Wow. Now that's nice. It's really neat to hear about stories that involve both flashlights and kindness. No better combination if you ask me.


----------



## Metajoshics

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> At the moment I have the normal M60 it came with in the light, 225 lumens I believe and quite a ringy beam. While we are speaking I have a Malkoff MD2 on it's way to me + a M361N-LMH NEUTRAL drop-in that's probably going to take the M60's place in the Elzetta. Just to try it out I have put the Charlie's AVS head on the Bravo and the lenght is great, feels perfect in the hand, but the head is indeed a bit on the big side. The Charlie is a long light anyways so it doesn't bother me if it has a big head, while the short Bravo really benefits on having a small head for everyday jeans or coat carry.
> 
> Switching over to HDS, I have 3 of them, the HDS Tactical 325 is by far my favorite light in my collection. My suggestion, get the Rotary + the 325 lumen version. I have a lot of great quality lights and switch between using them all but the one that's always on me is the HDS Tactical.



Oo you have some nice stuff on the way! Do you use the low-profile bezel on your Bravo?

I'm now looking at the 325 lumen HDS with rotary, and I now want another flashlight. Geez.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Metajoshics said:


> Oo you have some nice stuff on the way! Do you use the low-profile bezel on your Bravo?
> 
> I'm now looking at the 325 lumen HDS with rotary, and I now want another flashlight. Geez.



Yeah for sure, can't wait till it gets here! I am using the standard bezel not the low-profile one. 
Haha yeah sorry about recommending the HDS, now the virus has been past on :nana: Do some research into which HDS to get if you are going to get one (in the future (or tomorrow )) because there are quite a few different options and a lot of people have different preferences.


----------



## ven

Very nice Jon, love the HT on the light and the chain


----------



## Cleck

Damn, Thud. That's a great idea (the case). I like it. Keeps em all organized and easily able to be found.


----------



## Metajoshics

The M61 219 came today! 

Now, using the low-profile head, I have the option of carrying a smaller light that also has a pretty sweet LED:
















I like my options!


----------



## Thud1023

Cleck said:


> Damn, Thud. That's a great idea (the case). I like it. Keeps em all organized and easily able to be found.



Thanks! Here is a pic of both cases together..



Displays


----------



## Beamhead

Nice! Did you have the displays made?


----------



## Thud1023

Beamhead said:


> Nice! Did you have the displays made?



Thx! I got these at storesupply. They have others as well : )


----------



## ven

Amazing thud!!! very very nice display/s


----------



## magellan

Beautiful display. The transparent Lucite is perfect for this.


----------



## kj2

Checking my Tenergy D-cells in my old Fenix TK70. This beast still rocks!


----------



## _UPz

Amazing display!


----------



## KDM

Very nice display cases and lights indeed Thud.


----------



## bykfixer

Metajoshics said:


> The M61 219 came today!
> 
> Now, using the low-profile head, I have the option of carrying a smaller light that also has a pretty sweet LED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my options!



Nice!!! Way more portable. 

Notice any differences with that small head? (Beam that is)

Makes me want a Bravo....just for that head. lol


----------



## Str8stroke

Is the head that thick? Man, I thought the Alpha had a thick head. 
Here is a old phone pic of the Alpha vs Surefire E1D


----------



## easilyled

@Thud, very nice display of an amazing collection built up in such a relatively short period of time.

But where is your Thud? LoL!


----------



## Thud1023

easilyled said:


> @Thud, very nice display of an amazing collection built up in such a relatively short period of time.
> 
> But where is your Thud? LoL!



Thanks for the comment easilyled! I know, lol, when I joined the forum I had no idea my initials I selected were a really cool light ; )


----------



## Metajoshics

bykfixer said:


> Nice!!! Way more portable.
> 
> Notice any differences with that small head? (Beam that is)
> 
> Makes me want a Bravo....just for that head. lol



Thanks!! It's even more portable than I expected. I'm very happy with it!

Compared to the beam of the larger AVS head, the M61 with the Nichia has a hot spot that transitions more smoothly into the spill, likely thanks to the McGizmo orange peel reflector. The hot spot and flood angles of the M61 beam are greater than those of the AVS, although the hot spot of the M61 is tighter than I expected it to be given the depth of the its reflector, and I like it. The two beams appear to have similar color temperatures, except the hot spot of the AVS seems a bit cooler relative to the rest of its beam. There is a subtle ring around the spill of the M61 that has a very mild rose hue, and I don't notice it when it's in use outside. Colors pop beautifully under the Nichia in the M61. Both beams are excellent for my purposes.




Str8stroke said:


> Is the head that thick? Man, I thought the Alpha had a thick head.
> Here is a old phone pic of the Alpha vs Surefire E1D



Yeah it's pretty thick. The diameter of the M61 lens is greater than the diameter of the part of the lens that is exposed, such that the bezel covers/overlaps the outer edge of the lens, which should protect the lens. To be clear, the diameter of the bezel opening (that is, the diameter of the part of the lens that is exposed) is nearly equal to the diameter of the widest part of the reflector, so the bezel doesn't block the light that comes off of the reflector. 



I'm really taken aback by how much I'm enjoying the M61 219B in the low-profile bezel! It feels so compact and sturdy. It also makes me appreciate the Bravo with the AVS head even more. I'm very thankful to have such good tools.


----------



## Levon

This came in yesterday


----------



## Str8stroke

Nice classic piece Levon. You are enjoying it I am sure.


----------



## Tachead

Str8stroke said:


> Is the head that thick? Man, I thought the Alpha had a thick head.
> Here is a old phone pic of the Alpha vs Surefire E1D



Wow, those Elzettas are thick eh. It must be like carrying around a brick in your pocket lol.


----------



## kj2

Not really. It looks enormously thick, but the bezel has actually a L-shape form. So it looks massive, but isn't.


----------



## KDM

Ti Mac's / Zr Hanko


----------



## ven

Dream lights, very nice


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> Dream lights, very nice



I dont think I could ever bring myself to spend what those probably cost on a flashlight but, they sure are nice. I especially like the right one. Another sweet light that I probably would never spend the money for is the Oveready Moddoolar with the crenelated wasp trit head and triad trit clip tail. Nice art pieces none the less.


----------



## Trevilux

My new EDCs, one is simply but perfect (Olight I3EOS), the other is indredible MecArmy SGN3 (it will replace my TUBE on they keychain. White light, red and UV, rechargeable by microUSB)


----------



## easilyled

KDM said:


> Ti Mac's / Zr Hanko



Amazing lights KDM, especially the Zirc Hanko!


----------



## jonwkng

KDM said:


> Ti Mac's / Zr Hanko



Congratulations, *KDM*! Beautiful lights! 

In case anyone is interested in Jeff Hanko's Zirconium Twisted Trident, the finish holds up to EDC use very well.
So, shelf queen or user light, it's a great light!


----------



## Str8stroke

Those Hankos are simply awesomeness. That Zirc is so mean looking. These lights are so unique and underrated. In the world of customs they are a bang up value too. 
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## KDM

Thanks Ven, Jon, and Str8stroke! Really loving this one and yes I've been carrying it since I received it. To awesome of a light not to carry and use.

Thanks easilyled!


----------



## ven

KDM said:


> To awesome of a light not to carry and use.





I like your way of thought! Why have something so special and not use


----------



## easilyled

Str8stroke said:


> Those Hankos are simply awesomeness. That Zirc is so mean looking. *These lights are so unique and underrated*. In the world of customs they are a bang up value too.
> Thanks for the pics.



I didn't think Hanko lights were underrated. Perhaps they are just not as well known because they're not publicized as much but their owners would place them at the summit of their collections. I certainly do.


----------



## greatabpe

Yeah hanko lights definitely aren't underrated. Just more expensive than most want to pay for them.


----------



## N_N_R




----------



## ven

Nice little line up NNR, that copper TOOL did not take long to arrive


----------



## N_N_R

Thanks  When I order from inside the country, it takes up to two days


----------



## ven

Similar here in UK, in fact my last couple of orders from flashaholics has been next day! Got to a point now where i would rather pay a bit more and get sooner. Are you happy with it?


----------



## N_N_R

Yes, absolutely! I've had the regular Lumintop for a long time already and I knew I'd like the copper one, too. This being my first ever copper light, I was very excited  I love the heavier feeling and the looks overall. In fact, after some time, when I see how exactly the patina changes it and when I save up some more cash for this, I may look around for some more copper lights.


----------



## ven

I just cleaned up a copper cryos head, hot soapy water and scrubbed to clean up.
Looks like new again!


----------



## N_N_R

Thanks, yeah, I'll need some advice if I ever have to clean a copper light  I don't like when it gets all greenish :/


----------



## ven

N_N_R said:


> Thanks, yeah, I'll need some advice if I ever have to clean a copper light  I don't like when it gets all greenish :/



The patina does look  and thought about treating it to preserve a set amount...........
Only close up pic i have




Cleaned up with hot water, washing up liquid and a washing up type sponge(one with a very slightly rough green side)




Yes callum has his ninja turtles covering the table, i dare move them for a pic! :laughing:


----------



## N_N_R

Thanks for the info  We'll see how soon I'll get to that phase.


----------



## Str8stroke

easilyled said:


> I didn't think Hanko lights were underrated. Perhaps they are just not as well known because they're not publicized as much but their owners would place them at the summit of their collections. I certainly do.



Yes yes, that is what I was getting at, you said it better than me.


----------



## ncgrass

Here's a group shot of the ones i have on me now. There's a few back home but feel free to try guess what these are! 

http://s15.postimg.org/41jtwl423/family.png


----------



## N_N_R

LOL. THe first on the left .... Fenix LD09?


----------



## ncgrass

N_N_R said:


> LOL. THe first on the left .... Fenix LD09?



Nailed it! Good on ya


----------



## ven




----------



## KDM

Nice weapon light Ven!


----------



## ven

Cheers, thanks to Graham my 1st cooly, been eyeing them up for ages............always wanted a 26650 host. 

Being honest with all the hype, its not really up to my expectation, its OK but not amazing..........

Right now its housing a CQvn on my bed side


----------



## KDM

ven said:


> Right now its housing a CQvn on my bed side



Yeah that's what I meant by weapon light...


----------



## ven

:laughing:


----------



## greatabpe

My new M43vn. Can't believe how small and powerful this light is.


----------



## ven

Very nice!


----------



## KDM




----------



## nomadtor416

Update: I still have 3 x Thrunite TN12s of various versions (e.g.: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...4-Photos-of-your-lights&p=4772457#post4772457) that I use at home in different rooms. Also got a Nitecore EC4S about 2 months ago that I ended up giving to my wife.

But now for my personal use while on the go, it's just the Sky Lumen 2 and TN36UTvn, both from Vinh (http://skylumen.com). I always carry the SL2 since that's very EDC'able and has a great 2500 lumens for its size, but I do carry the TN36UTvn on most nighttime jaunts where I feel safer having the extreme 13400 lumens if needed:


----------



## MAD777

nomadtor416 said:


> Update: I still have 3 x Thrunite TN12s of various versions (e.g.: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...4-Photos-of-your-lights&p=4772457#post4772457) that I use at home in different rooms. Also got a Nitecore EC4S about 2 months ago that I ended up giving to my wife.
> 
> But now for my personal use while on the go, it's just the Sky Lumen 2 and TN36UTvn, both from Vinh (http://skylumen.com). I always carry the SL2 since that's more EDC'able and has a great 2500 lumens for its size, but I do carry the TN36UTvn on nighttime jaunts where I feel safer having the higher 13,400 lumens:



Nice combination of flashlights! I know because I have the exact same ones.


----------



## nomadtor416

@MAD777: thx! Wow, nice collection of lights you got yourself there too.


----------



## dhunley1

My current lineup of Fenix lights, not including duplicates. 

From left to right.

PD22, LD09 2015 version with a 14500, E12 with clip from LD09, E05 updated version and E05 27 lumen version.


----------



## ven

KDM said:


>




Stunning work of art! One day i will hopefully own a similar light..........call it something to aspire to


----------



## ven

Missing a couple of triples as in work


----------



## KDM

Thanks Ven, some nice powerhouses you have there!


----------



## ven

KDM said:


> Thanks Ven, some nice powerhouses you have there!



Thanks KDM, lumens from Left to Right off top of my tired head 1600/2500/5000/2000/2800/2800

Will hopefully add a couple of triples on next pic and a new quad from vinh when i get it


----------



## Str8stroke

A little SF variety. The spice of light. 
Look at the Scout closely. Some Scout Lego action.


----------



## KDM

Nice str8stroke!


----------



## ven

Yes very nice, loving the silver SF light, geez i need one of them now :laughing:


----------



## GusManB

ven said:


> Missing a couple of triples as in work



Ven that one in the Center is amazing!, what is it?
You have a nice Collection of tri- LED Lights, what is the best tri-LED on the market now?


----------



## ven

Cheers,from left to right, pd35vnQ with 2x 5000k xpl's and 2x 6500k xpl's, really is a nice cool tint,love the pd35 anyway hence the chosen host for the mod. Cooly is next with a CQvn, thats 4x xp-g2 5000k, large is an x40vnTQ(triple Quad) of 5700k xpl's, again a fantastic tint imo, cool side with great rendition,even close up no colours are washed out. Solid huge CHS and infinite control UI. Then 3x s2+ triples. I have a couple more triples in sportac flavour in work and a p60vn quad 5000k on the way for an undecided host yet, probably an L2T stainless with cryos bezel or a c2 with cryos.

Over the last 12 months or so , my tint preference has changed a bit, i dont mind 4500k anymore, still like 5700k to, as long as no blues ideally. In real world uses(not white wall hunting) blues are not too bad anyway. Just variety really............

Cant load up any pics right now as useless photobucket is under maintenance............still!


----------



## dhunley1




----------



## nbp

Tackle boxes are great for organizing. I have one for batteries and other bits and bobs too. 

Looks like a few empty slots you still need to fill. Muahaha! :devil:


----------



## Str8stroke

Quark Smart, Hyper Red HDS, my huge, always ready to impresses the chics: Boker Plus Keycom. It really is a cool little blade. If you want a small knife that disappears in your pocket, hit Amazon and check it out for $18. Mine is razor sharp, and locks up solid. I guess I will post it in the knife & light thread too.


----------



## nbp

Just ordered a Quark Smart! Never thought I would but it looks fun! Can you show a side by side of the QSL and HDS for size comparison if you get a chance? Thanks buddy.


----------



## ven

Little random line up


----------



## Str8stroke

Sure thing. I threw a Old Quark Tactical Pro in on the right side. Yes the Tactical is bent! lol I don't know how I managed to do that. 





I wish the Smart had a clip and a magnetic tail cap. How cool it would be to stick it and work it with the app from across the room!


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Long lost s8, very underrated and a cracking beater light from convoy


----------



## dhunley1

nbp said:


> Tackle boxes are great for organizing. I have one for batteries and other bits and bobs too.
> 
> Looks like a few empty slots you still need to fill. Muahaha! :devil:



I bought that tackle box on sale a few months ago and just rediscovered it. Definitely need to fill up those slots! I'm thinking a Malkoff MDC HA 1AA should fit nicely in that second row!


----------



## nbp

Str8stroke said:


> Sure thing. I threw a Old Quark Tactical Pro in on the right side. Yes the Tactical is bent! lol I don't know how I managed to do that.
> 
> I wish the Smart had a clip and a magnetic tail cap. How cool it would be to stick it and work it with the app from across the room!



Oh nice that is pretty compact! I barely read up on it but I bit hook, line and sinker. Lol. The lack of a clip is my only worry. I'll have to rig up a lanyard of some sort. I look forward to playing around with the app now that it is released. 




dhunley1 said:


> I bought that tackle box on sale a few months ago and just rediscovered it. Definitely need to fill up those slots! I'm thinking a Malkoff MDC HA 1AA should fit nicely in that second row!



MDC is a rock solid performer. Hands down probably the best quality light for $99 you'll find.


----------



## ven

Flood n throw


----------



## Bullzeyebill

dhunley1 said:


> I bought that tackle box on sale a few months ago and just rediscovered it. Definitely need to fill up those slots! I'm thinking a Malkoff MDC HA 1AA should fit nicely in that second row!



Where did you get the tackle box?

Bill


----------



## dhunley1

nbp said:


> MDC is a rock solid performer. Hands down probably the best quality light for $99 you'll find.



Yeah, from what I've been reading it's an awesome value. I just placed an order for one. Looking forward to trying it out and filling another one of those slots!



Bullzeyebill said:


> Where did you get the tackle box?
> 
> Bill



I'm not 100% sure, but I think it was TJ Maxx or maybe Marshalls. I think it was $5 or something like that. Didn't have a use for it at the time, but I wasn't passing it up and I'm glad I didn't. Brand is Plano, by the way.


----------



## eraursls1984

dhunley1 said:


>


What's the grey light all by itself on the bottom rom.


----------



## dhunley1

eraursls1984 said:


> What's the grey light all by itself on the bottom rom.



Just a cheap Rayovac 2 AA light. Obviously nothing special, but it's surprisingly decent. I usually keep it in my car, but it was just getting fresh batteries.


----------



## Str8stroke

It has a good look to it. I would have to try and take it apart. Last Rayo I had, I destroyed it trying to take it apart and mod it. I was going to change out the angry blue emitter to Nichia. I was in too much of a hurry. It too was built pretty well.


----------



## dhunley1

Yeah, it's not a bad looking light. Definitely feels pretty solid. Maybe as I learn more around here, I'll work up the courage to attempt a mod.


----------



## ven

Few random throwers


----------



## txman321

here are a couple pics of a few of my lights. ill have to eventually gather them all together for a family photo


----------



## Str8stroke

HDS, Hyper Red in bed.


----------



## KDM

Nice str8stroke!


----------



## ven

Cool pic str8


----------



## ven

Couple of bezel rings came today , decided for now on the crenelated xeno .More to arrive yet....


----------



## KDM

Nice Ven, I like it!


----------



## ven

KDM said:


> Nice Ven, I like it!



Cheers, when i ordered the bezel from OR i just could not bring myself to spending almost the same as the cryos on a bezel ring, some were out of stock .........so after a little research i ordered 4 rings for around 1/2 the cost of the OR one. I have a black smooth in case i change my mind or just want a change/keep it plain,also a stainless of each on the way to match the L2T stainless body. I am sure will end up getting another cryos anyway as 2 is not enough! :laughing: Would like the HA cryos and a HA c2 at a later date...........


----------



## MAD777

Ven, you always show some classy lights! 👍


----------



## ven

Thanks MAD , classy on a budget though! :laughing: . Couple more drop ins, xpl hi quad and triple nichia, then
a couple more hosts(undecided a little yet but want a c2 ideally for one of them). Then my p60's for general and work uses will be complete .........


for now


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Today and yesterday have been two great flashlight days for me... 
Today my HDS 18650 HCRI with flood reflector came in (Pretty amazing light)
Yesterday my Malkoff Turnkey MD2 came in + a M361N-LMH Drop-in which I put in a Surefire 6P (Already had the surefire laying around) 
The tint on the HDS is amazing and I like the flood more than I thought I would, it's great indoors. The nice thing is I can switch up reflectors to make it more throwy if I want to whenever I want to 
The Malkoff is better than expected aswell, it feels very solid and looks pretty great. The Malkoff has a great beam aswell, tint is good although it doesn't come close to the HDS. The Neutral drop-in comes closer though, very nice tint on that one.
Also a plus is both lights tailstand perfectly 














Oh and I used my TK75 on full blast to light the wall behind me to get enough light on the lights to get some decent pictures as it's nighttime at the moment.  (Spot the big hotspot on the wall in the reflection of the tv )


----------



## ven

Very nice set of "hard as nails" lights.


----------



## eraursls1984

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> ... and I like the flood more than I thought I would, it's great indoors. The nice thing is I can switch up reflectors to make it more throwy if I want to whenever I want to...


What I do is put some magic tape (matte finish scotch tape) over the lens. It smooths out the beam and I can remove it when I'm out and about if I need to since I wouldn't carry an extra reflector with me. I'm not sure how it compares to the flood reflector though.


----------



## txman321

got a new light for my glock streamlight tlr-1s


----------



## Str8stroke

^^^^^Looks fun!!!
Welcome to CPF


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

ven said:


> Very nice set of "hard as nails" lights.



Thanks! These types of lights are my favorite kind, small, very durable, bright enough and pretty of course! 



eraursls1984 said:


> What I do is put some magic tape (matte finish scotch tape) over the lens. It smooths out the beam and I can remove it when I'm out and about if I need to since I wouldn't carry an extra reflector with me. I'm not sure how it compares to the flood reflector though.



That could work pretty well aswell, however I change my mind often enough that i'd go through meters of tape within months  Whenever I take it outside it's little trouble to change out reflectors as I can just screw it off and on.


----------



## kj2

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Today and yesterday have been two great flashlight days for me...
> Today my HDS 18650 HCRI with flood reflector came in (Pretty amazing light)
> Yesterday my Malkoff Turnkey MD2 came in + a M361N-LMH Drop-in which I put in a Surefire 6P (Already had the surefire laying around)
> The tint on the HDS is amazing and I like the flood more than I thought I would, it's great indoors. The nice thing is I can switch up reflectors to make it more throwy if I want to whenever I want to
> The Malkoff is better than expected aswell, it feels very solid and looks pretty great. The Malkoff has a great beam aswell, tint is good although it doesn't come close to the HDS. The Neutral drop-in comes closer though, very nice tint on that one.
> Also a plus is both lights tailstand perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I used my TK75 on full blast to light the wall behind me to get enough light on the lights to get some decent pictures as it's nighttime at the moment.  (Spot the big hotspot on the wall in the reflection of the tv )



Great lights! :thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng

Hey everyone! Been a while since I last posted, but here's a new arrival. Sweet AA light.
Tain Aura with the sweet 4000K Nichia 219 emitter. 18 trits in that eye-catching posterior.
Don't think I've seen too many small lights with a cigar grip (Other being my TnC Cu PR-AR).


----------



## ven

Hey Jon, i do miss your posts and know you have been super busy, glad to see you about and as for the light...........well i would not expect anything less than sublime .......

Beautiful light, stunning..................


----------



## KDM

Very nice Jon!


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Hey Jon, i do miss your posts and know you have been super busy, glad to see you about and as for the light...........well i would not expect anything less than sublime .......
> 
> Beautiful light, stunning..................





KDM said:


> Very nice Jon!



Thanks, Guys! The knurling!!! Before I got my first Tain light, knurling was just knurling. 
If there's such a thing as 'perfect knurling', it has to be on a Tain flashlight! :thumbsup:


----------



## archimedes

jonwkng said:


> ....
> Don't think I've seen too many small lights with a cigar grip (Other being my TnC Cu PR-AR)....



Do you have a Ganp Griffin ?


----------



## KDM




----------



## ven

Stop it KDM!!! its not fair!!!


No seriously dont, keep feeding those pics please, that has to be my most desired light...............wow and nice pic too

I just can not get enough of that stunning work of art, an edc dream!


----------



## jonwkng

archimedes said:


> Do you have a Ganp Griffin ?



No, I do not. Nice light.  Cool to name a light after a fellow CPF member! 



ven said:


> Stop it KDM!!! its not fair!!!
> No seriously dont, keep feeding those pics please, that has to be my most desired light...............wow and nice pic too
> 
> I just can not get enough of that stunning work of art, an edc dream!



Well, actually, I'd say he's doing the right thing. Would be a waste not to share photos of such a beautiful light.
Say, I'm sure you guys have seen the Mokume Gane Twisted Trident that Jon (Not me! ) has.


----------



## KDM

HA! Thanks Ven. 

Both the Jon's have an amazing collection of Hanko's finest.


----------



## ven

Well from the crenelated 




To plain to kind of match the body(did not want too shiny)






Which do you prefer?

What is this?, it was sent with the bezel, having a brain fart moment




Cheers ven


----------



## Str8stroke

That is a can opener! lol


----------



## MAD777

Now you can use that to open a can of worms! LOL


----------



## ven

:nana: surely its way too flimsy to open bottle tops..........




I have enough cans open right now thanks!!


----------



## BarryG

P-38 can opener.......


----------



## KDM

Looks like a great Valentine's day present for the wife Ven, the can opener.


----------



## ven

BarryG said:


> P-38 can opener.......



Thank you and so it is, wonder why it was sent with the bezel :laughing: Never heard/seen one before!


----------



## ven

KDM said:


> Looks like a great Valentine's day present for the wife Ven, the can opener.




Yeh and i might tell her who suggested it too:tinfoil::nana:


----------



## Wireman




----------



## Pellidon

A collection of the different metallic Alloys I have. Aluminum Tank TK-703, Titanium Thrunite, Stainless Steel Solarforce and Copper Maratac.


----------



## KDM




----------



## ven

What a nice rear end you have KDM:naughty:


----------



## KDM

Well thanks for noticing Ven


----------



## ven

KDM said:


> Well thanks for noticing Ven


----------



## AustinWolv

KDM said:


>


Sexy


----------



## ven

Bits n bobs at hand


----------



## KDM

Nice photos Ven!


----------



## MAD777

Nice set of Legos ven! Hard to pick a favorite. All winners with Vinh's quad at the business end!


----------



## ven

Thanks KDM


----------



## jonwkng

Sweet L2T lights, *ven*!


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Nice set of Legos ven! Hard to pick a favorite. All winners with Vinh's quad at the business end!



Cheers MAD, do love the quads, my other which is the CQvn is in the cooly for now..........probably swap about in time.

Not sure on fav tbh, the black cryos is a tad more discrete(yeh right), the cu i like due to mass and contrast with the stainless.

Good ol black, do like the L2T light, feels like a feather compared to the stainless ones(understandably but quite noticeable) . Not too sure with the black cryos on the black L2T as it kind of makes it look a bit budget(well 1/2 of it is :laughing: ) but in looks. Will ponder and see how they end up, get bored a minute later and all swapped again


----------



## ven

Thanks Jon, i think i have had my L2T fix now :laughing:..........and stainless!


----------



## ven

A triple between two quads


----------



## KDM




----------



## KDM




----------



## ven

There you go again showing your rear off, very nice, would love to get my hands on it.......


:laughing:


----------



## KDM

ven said:


> There you go again showing your rear off, very nice, would love to get my hands on it.......
> 
> 
> :laughing:



Look out now lol!


----------



## archimedes

L2T looks great with the copperhead


----------



## Str8stroke

I want a quad after seeing ven's quad collection. :candle:


----------



## Str8stroke

I spent last night going through all the early pages of this thread. It started back in 2011, there were, I guess you could say are, some great examples of some neat lights. I recommend to everyone, especially the newer flashaholics, to take some time and look back through. Some amazing stuff I either never saw, forgot about or is no longer made. I noticed most of the lights are posted right when the person acquired them. 
I thought it was really neat to look back just a few years. I wish some of those missing members would come back and give updates. lol I wondered what happened to some of these collections. I checked on a few of the members, it looks like some haven't been active for a few years, a few used to post a lot, but now just randomly lurk.
Anyways, just my observations.


----------



## ven

I have done that srt8, look back out of interest and some amazing lights going back.........shame for anyone to miss the eye candy!!!


You dont have a quad?! shocked, i am sure measurements are over 4000lm, with drivervnx2(soon 3) you can set it out of around 20 mode groups, some with or without memory etc...........very flexible!

Ideal for most of my uses, just a wall of light,defo a recommend and to compare with a triple, up close to a wall, the quad has a larger hot spot(like all hot spot). Hard to describe........in use just a little wall of flood, maybe good for 50ft or so..........


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> L2T looks great with the copperhead




Thanks, i think it is my fav combination............

When i used it in work it got too much attention and kind of wore thin having to explain stuff :laughing: so at the moment i just use a discrete p1d with a triple xp-g2 and a black L2T with a triple nichia................for now(i have many more in work but not main users)


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I've been wanting to make a V10R Triple for a while now. This one took a long time to get right and I hacked up the head pretty bad in the process. At one point I thought it was a lost cause, but I worked through some issues to get it done. So now I have a nice V10R Triple with working infinite UI.


----------



## easilyled

Nice work Sean, so in effect its a pocket rocket with infinitely variable output. What would you estimate the output is on high? I presume its higher than that for a single emitter such as an XM-L2 or XP-L.


----------



## Archangel72

Wireman said:


>




Wireman, Nice USP I think its a 45.. i own one too, Never carry it anymore as its too big to carry But nice shots!!!


----------



## torchsarecool

You lot have some impressive lights. One day I hope to reach those heights. And I also think I realise what lego is. So much more to learn.
Anyway these are my larger output lights. Nothing custom as yet though. Love the trits so that's another goal to aim for


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Nice work Sean
> 
> +1, love the thought of an infinite triple!!


----------



## KDM

Nice conversion SOYCD!


----------



## bykfixer

Str8stroke said:


> I spent last night going through all the early pages of this thread. It started back in 2011, there were, I guess you could say are, some great examples of some neat lights. I recommend to everyone, especially the newer flashaholics, to take some time and look back through. Some amazing stuff I either never saw, forgot about or is no longer made. I noticed most of the lights are posted right when the person acquired them.
> I thought it was really neat to look back just a few years. I wish some of those missing members would come back and give updates. lol I wondered what happened to some of these collections. I checked on a few of the members, it looks like some haven't been active for a few years, a few used to post a lot, but now just randomly lurk.
> Anyways, just my observations.




Well I'm fairly new at this but how about a somewhat blast from the past by a newb?

A 6P from 09, a 4C mag from 012 and a L2M from 014 I recently acquired...




6P has the P60, the 4C has a xenon and the 3P clone an M31W.

Coming soon...the Pelican M6 collection.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

easilyled said:


> Nice work Sean, so in effect its a pocket rocket with infinitely variable output. What would you estimate the output is on high? I presume its higher than that for a single emitter such as an XM-L2 or XP-L.



Thanks. I don't know about pocket rocket, but I measured about 2 Amps at the tailcap. So it's bright enough without being completely overboard.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Wow Sean! That V10r looks badass! Nice work Sir!


----------



## Flashy808

Hehe it's going to be hard to pick my favourite wallpaper from here...


----------



## Str8stroke

byk, that made me laugh. I don't see that as Old gear! lol But I guess it does qualify as Vintage. What is Vintage anyways? 10 years old?? 15?? 20?? Heck, now a days with the change of technology 5 years may qualify as vintage!! I am with you on this, I love the older gear. Nothing satisfying as a modern drop in bringing vintage gear to current "standards". That 6P & mag are not just vintage, they qualify as Classics!!! 



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Thanks. I don't know about pocket rocket, but I measured about 2 Amps at the tailcap. So it's bright enough without being completely overboard.


I was wondering. 2 amps is still pretty darn good in a package that size. It is hard to shed that much heat. You did a great mod/hack there. That is so sweet. Kinda hard to believe it wasn't done before. That light is such a classic. You took it to a whole new level. Love it.



Flashy808 said:


> Hehe it's going to be hard to pick my favourite wallpaper from here...


Ha! Some awesome stuff for sure. I used to subscribe to this thread when I first signed up to CPF. Then I got tired of the alerts. I check it several times a day. I would say, it is one of my favorite threads for sure!


----------



## RGRAY

My Tain Flute.


----------



## AustinWolv

^^Nice!


----------



## MAD777

I don't know what it is about those Tains, but at first glance when you see one, there is an inherent difference that puts a smile on your face.


----------



## ven

AustinWolv said:


> ^^Nice!




+1 very!


----------



## RGRAY

MAD777 said:


> I don't know what it is about those Tains, but at first glance when you see one, there is an inherent difference that puts a smile on your face.


I totally agree.
This put a smile on my face too (1 of 15).
*Tain PO BeCu*



[URL=http://s227.photobucket.com/user/RGRAY1111/media/TAIN%20PO%20CU%20MINE%202.jpg.html]


[/URL]


----------



## Flashy808

Str8stroke said:


> Ha! Some awesome stuff for sure. I used to subscribe to this thread when I first signed up to CPF. Then I got tired of the alerts. I check it several times a day. I would say, it is one of my favorite threads for sure!



Well I have been subscribed to this thread for a while but I just might start a wallpaper thread...


----------



## Flashy808

Str8stroke said:


> Ha! Some awesome stuff for sure. I used to subscribe to this thread when I first signed up to CPF. Then I got tired of the alerts. I check it several times a day. I would say, it is one of my favorite threads for sure!



Well I have been subscribed to this thread for a while but I just might start a wallpaper thread...

All these lights with trits are making my eyes AND mouth water!


----------



## silviacrazed

This is my well used and abused bored Surefire 6P. This is my backup light on my duty belt at work. It's been dropped on the asphalt more than once at night. Has a McClicky Tailcap, Cryos cooling head, strike bezel and a 800 lumen drop in from one of the sellers here.


----------



## AustinWolv




----------



## dmattaponi

Current AA users...


----------



## markr6

Newest addition - Zebralight SC63w in middle


----------



## ven

Very nice mark:thumbsup:, congrats, GOOD TINT! by any chance


----------



## MAD777

Nice family shot of your Zebras mark!


----------



## bykfixer

silviacrazed said:


> This is my well used and abused bored Surefire 6P. This is my backup light on my duty belt at work. It's been dropped on the asphalt more than once at night. Has a McClicky Tailcap, Cryos cooling head, strike bezel and a 800 lumen drop in from one of the sellers here.



(Jaw drops) Wish I hadn't seen that. 

Nah seriously. That is a masterpiece! 
WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SureFire...are you see-ing this?


----------



## silviacrazed

bykfixer said:


> (Jaw drops) Wish I hadn't seen that.
> 
> Nah seriously. That is a masterpiece!
> WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SureFire...are you see-ing this?


Thanks for the kind words! I really liked that Cryos bezel when I found it. I'm debating on sticking a triple in it, but I'm not sure about runtime and output with an 18650.


----------



## bykfixer

I'd say do some research before plunking down the $ to know if it'll suit your needs...


I was just reading about cryos heads and multi led emitters and all seemed really psyched that their lights can now run 20 minutes before it becomes too hot to hold...or shuts down etc.

I don't _ever_ want my flashlight to get too hot to hold _or_ shut down. 




^^ I'll just stick with a forearm sized light when I need that much light thank ya very much.

But I do love that 800 lumen single emitter 6P you have there.


----------



## markr6

ven said:


> Very nice mark:thumbsup:, congrats, GOOD TINT! by any chance



A bit warm, but not bad at all!


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> (Jaw drops) Wish I hadn't seen that.
> 
> Nah seriously. That is a masterpiece!
> WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SureFire...are you see-ing this?



Must admit the cryos and p6 looks "shplendid" (to be said in a posh English accent)

Love the look from being a user!


----------



## silviacrazed

My main duty light is a streamlight stinger led dual switch. The 6p gets used investigating DUIs or clearing houses. Typically only gets run for 5 minutes or so at a time.


----------



## Str8stroke

^^ I bet other members of your crew wait for you to show up before entering! 
DUIs?? What do you do, fry their pupils?? lol I would be impressed if I saw a LEO with a real light. You give me hope that there are some flashlight wise LEOs out there. I am so tired of getting pulled over by that LEO with the old Maglite or Incandescent Stinger. I know, so far, no tickets for me! Last stop was TWO officers, and both had horrible lights. I offered my bored C2 with a Tana Triple for them to use, and do Yalls back seat floorboard scan job with. 
In or local dept I hear they don't supply a light. If true, that is lame considering the pay & job. So I give them a pass on not having a few nice lights.

Back on topic:
Tube Time
Pico Pen, with weak magnet hack.


----------



## silviacrazed

Str8stroke said:


> ^^ I bet other members of your crew wait for you to show up before entering!
> DUIs?? What do you do, fry their pupils?? lol I would be impressed if I saw a LEO with a real light. You give me hope that there are some flashlight wise LEOs out there. I am so tired of getting pulled over by that LEO with the old Maglite or Incandescent Stinger. I know, so far, no tickets for me! Last stop was TWO officers, and both had horrible lights. I offered my bored C2 with a Tana Triple for them to use, and do Yalls back seat floorboard scan job with.
> In or local dept I hear they don't supply a light. If true, that is lame considering the pay & job. So I give them a pass on not having a few nice lights.
> 
> Back on topic:
> Tube Time
> Pico Pen, with weak magnet hack.


It really depends on the department. Ours issued halogen bulb streamlight flashlights for a long time. We're now issued the stinger ds led. It's not bad for what we use it for. A lot of agencies are slow to adopt good equipment and sadly the pay leaves a lot to be desired for purchasing equipment. I like my 6p for DUIs bc it's a lot smaller and I have a 5000k led in it. I find it is a lot more pleasant to look at when checking for HGN. Plus the crenalated bezel ring will be a nice little correction if someone decides they want to get froggy. Lol


----------



## RGRAY

I have this one of a kind PI PROJECTS Star Wars Darth Vader (white trit) light coming.









 ​


----------



## jonwkng

4Sevens Navi Smart


----------



## Alex1234

Thud1023 said:


> Thanks! Here is a pic of both cases together..
> 
> 
> 
> Displays




This might be the most amazing collections i ever seen. I see 3 spy lights. I cant even imagine what the monetary value of all those light combined would be. I have an idea... Just Keep that collection SAFE!!! I am amazed. One day i hope to have a collection like that


----------



## Pilotodude

silviacrazed said:


> It really depends on the department. Ours issued halogen bulb streamlight flashlights for a long time. We're now issued the stinger ds led. It's not bad for what we use it for. A lot of agencies are slow to adopt good equipment and sadly the pay leaves a lot to be desired for purchasing equipment. I like my 6p for DUIs bc it's a lot smaller and I have a 5000k led in it.



Back in my LEO days, we had SL-20 incans that we could check out. There was about one for every five officers, so we just bought our own. LEDs had not come along yet. Like you, I ALWAYS kept a Surefire 6 on my bat-belt. It was always there if I needed to kick in a door and/or clear a building. The two things I NEVER skimped on was lighting and firearms. I'm still around today, it must have paid off.


----------



## AustinWolv




----------



## jonwkng

4Sevens Preon P2


----------



## AustinWolv

Reylight Ti


----------



## MAD777

Nice Reylight! And good job on the pictures!


----------



## jonwkng

Custom HDS Rotary Purple Cerakoted Forensic Blue


----------



## KDM

Wow that's nice Jon! One of a kind I'll bet.


----------



## ven

KDM said:


> Wow that's nice Jon! One of a kind I'll bet.




+1 very nice, great for the surgery


----------



## AustinWolv

Hanko EX11.2

The crappypicture doesn't do it any justice. I tried.


----------



## Archangel72

jonwkng said:


> Custom HDS Rotary Purple Cerakoted Forensic Blue





Please tell me you don't think of Dexter as a role model..


----------



## eraursls1984

Archangel72 said:


> Please tell me you don't think of Dexter as a role model..


Probably the best show ever.


----------



## Beamhead




----------



## easilyled

Archangel72 said:


> Please tell me you don't think of Dexter as a role model..



No, I believe that Jon was Dexter's role model! :naughty:


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> No, I believe that Jon was Dexter's role model! :naughty:



Ha ha ha... You guys are hilarious! I stitch people up most of the time, though I have been called time and again to drain small abscesses. 
I have an interest in forensic lighting, i.e. UV, ALS.

For those who are curious, here's a small demo of how flourescence under blue light with yellow cut-off glasses looks like.
No, I do not have access to bloody crime scenes, so my wife's bedroom slippers will suffice.


----------



## Flashy808

^^ wow that is actually really cool. +1


----------



## ven

Very cool Jon, now come on....we all know they are Jonathan's slippers! :nana:


----------



## Str8stroke

Flashy808 said:


> ^^ wow that is actually really cool. +1



The slippers or the light? lol


----------



## AustinWolv




----------



## Trevilux

One old light and one modern light....both arrived today:


----------



## bykfixer

*PK*aaaaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!


----------



## ven

Awesome mr fixer , I give it a year and you will have the full 1000 :laughing:


----------



## Flashy808

Str8stroke said:


> The slippers or the light? lol



Hmm which came first the slipper or the light? Lol


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Just wanted to share this light fresh back from the SlippySlug in the UK.


----------



## nbp

Slippyslug does amazing splash ano, that looks awesome! I don't recognize the light though. :duck:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

It's the muhaha Ti LF2XT.


----------



## archimedes

LF2XT / muhaha , I believe ....

EDIT - Thanks for confirming, looks great !


----------



## nbp

Ahhh, I thought it might be an LF2XT. I never did own one; not too familiar. Thanks. Looks fantastic.


----------



## easilyled

That came out really nicely Sean. It was worth the long journey in the end.


----------



## ven

Very  Sean, awesome work there slippyslug


----------



## Trevilux

One mode/cheap lights... not bad lights;


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Awesome mr fixer , I give it a year and you will have the full 1000 :laughing:



1000? Nah. But 250 is very likely.

I've turned my attention to the incan bulb. 
A lot more finesse is involved vs clicking 'buy it now' like LED lights.
And being the lifespan of the 'bulb' is much less, and the fact that they run a minimum of $6ea, my resources will be to build stockpiles instead of accumulating the lights themselves. 

Afterall, what fun is a flashlight with a burnt out bulb? 

Like I said before, to me the FL2 was the pinacle of baby cop light I had set out to achieve. 

Instead of the model T era of flashlights like minimoog does, I'll likely pursue lights from the era of my youth, which were incan. Rayovacs, Mags, and other inexpensive lights from the 1970's and 80's. 

Along the way there'll be the occasional PK influenced products as well....and a Streamlight or 3.


----------



## 1pt21

bykfixer said:


> *PK*aaaaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!



DAMN byk!!! I had no idea you rolled like that!!!!!!!!!!


With that said, I'll look forward to seeing you on the incan side :candle:


----------



## bykfixer

1pt21 said:


> DAMN byk!!! I had no idea you rolled like that!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> With that said, I'll look forward to seeing you on the incan side :candle:



Luv, luv, luv me some weapon lights. 
These were produced by the guy who brought us the 6P among other lights still relevant in the flashlight world. 

The FL2 imo was the 6P of the new millenium.
Yet it seemed to be largely dismissed by the crowd. Maybe the price was too steep at first, but they can be had for under $100 now...with batteries. 
Some folks said "the box is too plain" but you can easily re-stash your collectable taking up very little room in a safe.
Others said "ow it hurts when I hold it". They were CNC milled with mega tight tolarences so many edges are amazingly crisp right angles. 
Mr. Kim was going for perfection in machining and the tools used to make this light were so sharp and accurate that there was no need to polish away scuffs and imperfections. They only received a gentle chemical bath to ensure the hardened coating stayed put better. 
Still others said "it takes too long to cycle hi/lo" but it changes as fast as I can momentary or click. Yeah, it's not a signaler. But it wasn't meant to be. It was meant as a mega bright 6P size light with a battery saving, very useful low setting. 

The FL2 was not just some ordinary flashlight to be sold by the millions. It was a masterpiece in design and construction as the first comercially available flashlight by an absolute genius who is largely responsible in one way or another for nearly every weapon light being made today. 

I was shocked to see there are still some out there. So I bought a few while I still could.
Ironically #842 was the first to arrive and #273 was the last to arrive with #841.


----------



## PROTOOLNUT

Here's my Ultrafire supposed Cree 1200 lumen, more like 500 lumen.





Here is my Cree 100 lumen keychain light.





And here is my Nitecore EC4 CREE 1000 lumen flashlight!









Nitecore EC4 In Action Shots!






















I got other flashlights too like old incandescent maglights and cheap round bulb LED flashlights, nothing worth mentioning or showing pics of.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

jonwkng said:


> Ha ha ha... You guys are hilarious! I stitch people up most of the time, though I have been called time and again to drain small abscesses.
> I have an interest in forensic lighting, i.e. UV, ALS.
> 
> For those who are curious, here's a small demo of how flourescence under blue light with yellow cut-off glasses looks like.
> No, I do not have access to bloody crime scenes, so my wife's bedroom slippers will suffice.



I'm curious; why is the slipper on the left so much more pristine than the one on the right?

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

^^ blame it on the right handed dog....who prefers to chomp on that one.


----------



## 1pt21

bykfixer said:


> ^^ blame it on the right handed dog....who prefers to chomp on that one.




LMAO!

And byk, trust me I certainly know the history that revolves around PK himself, AND the PK FL2 (that I don't think I've seen a single member here own as many as yourself!).

Please, if they are still available shoot me a PM where I can score one for <$100. Would love to add one (yes, just one) to my modest SF collection. Of course the wife and I think the collection is massive, but after seeing some SF collection threads on here......


----------



## bykfixer

1pt21 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> And byk, trust me I certainly know the history that revolves around PK himself, AND the PK FL2 (that I don't think I've seen a single member here own as many as yourself!).
> 
> Please, if they are still available shoot me a PM where I can score one for <$100. Would love to add one (yes, just one) to my modest SF collection. Of course the wife and I think the collection is massive, but after seeing some SF collection threads on here......



Pm'd


----------



## PROTOOLNUT

Since people seem to appreciate original Maglights here, I thought I would go ahead and post a few pictures. Notice the skull crushing steel construction? How about the original Maglight graphics that state made in Ontario California with the logo? Or about about the actual words stamped Made In The USA. I have to say, what Maglight produces today is a farcry compared to what they used to produce. 4-D Cell alkaline Maglight. Anyone know if this lens is glass or plastic?


----------



## Trevilux

My gold girls.....


----------



## PROTOOLNUT

Trevilux said:


> My gold girls.....




Oh my gosh, their beautiful! Can I name them? Sherley, Ashley, Rose, Lily


----------



## Trevilux

I can not stop, buy more and more flashlights aaa. The last to arrive in green ...
Lumintop Worm II


----------



## Beamhead




----------



## PROTOOLNUT

Beamhead said:


>




I really love the light on the left


----------



## Str8stroke

Beamhead with the Hat Trick. Did you get any of the Super Spike bezel by chance? I like that you can also swap all the pieces in and out and around. Really fun lights.


----------



## Beamhead

PROTOOLNUT said:


> I really love the light on the left


Thanks I do too, it is a very special piece. 



Str8stroke said:


> Beamhead with the Hat Trick. Did you get any of the Super Spike bezel by chance? I like that you can also swap all the pieces in and out and around. Really fun lights.


Yes, I have the red and blue, the blue is on the middle light, it comes stock with the stainless steel.


----------



## ven

Very nice trev, love the green.

Loving the pk trio there beamhead :thumbsup:


----------



## torchsarecool

2nd attempt at a patina went much better. Bit of Stardrops and ammonia


----------



## Str8stroke

Whoa, that Baton is radical. I had to google Stardrops. Never heard of that. For those curious, it is a Ammonia Cleaner.


----------



## KDM

V10's


----------



## didi_1606

Bluish ^^


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I've been wanting to make a V10R Triple for a while now. This one took a long time to get right and I hacked up the head pretty bad in the process. At one point I thought it was a lost cause, but I worked through some issues to get it done. So now I have a nice V10R Triple with working infinite UI.



Sean, that turned out great! I see another SOYCD V10R mod in the future...


----------



## gurdygurds

That my friend....is awesome. Do you know when they changed design/build of these lights? I'd like to get my hands on one of Hess older tanks.


PROTOOLNUT said:


> Since people seem to appreciate original Maglights here, I thought I would go ahead and post a few pictures. Notice the skull crushing steel construction? How about the original Maglight graphics that state made in Ontario California with the logo? Or about about the actual words stamped Made In The USA. I have to say, what Maglight produces today is a farcry compared to what they used to produce. 4-D Cell alkaline Maglight. Anyone know if this lens is glass or plastic?


----------



## LessDark

didi_1606 said:


> Bluish ^^



Wow sweet lights, what are they??


----------



## jonwkng

LessDark said:


> Wow sweet lights, what are they??



Yeah, *didi_1606*, those are awesome lights!

Top: Luter's anodized Triple L Angle light
Bottom: Fred Pilon (*PhotonFanatic*)'s Titanium Pyramids light


----------



## KDM

Yes awesome lights didi!


----------



## fx4baja

*Picture of my Ghost 130 & Mizpah 160 next to a 6P*

Picture comparing size next to my 6P shows the clip the Mizpah 160 it came with.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ncgrass

*Re: Picture of my Ghost 130 & Mizpah 160 next to a 6P*



fx4baja said:


> Picture comparing size next to my 6P shows the clip the Mizpah 160 it came with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Can't wait for a review of these factor equipment lights. Especially the Mizpah line! Looking good!


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Photos of Your Lights*

When fantasy becomes reality .....


----------



## KDM

*Re: Picture of my Ghost 130 & Mizpah 160 next to a 6P*

Oh man! Sweet lights!^^^


----------



## MAD777

Wow! Wow! & Wow!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

WOW! is an understatement. That Twisted Tri is just awesome! The clip with the mokume and trits is like nothing I've seen before. Congrats on a great purchase.


----------



## ven

Absolutely stunning easilyled..............i have been waiting and waiting for your twisted's!!!


----------



## easilyled

Thanks for the nice words, Sean and Mark. I do feel privileged to have this light, no doubt the most beautiful in my collection. Its hard to believe that its actually a powerful, modern flashlight. It looks more like it should be in a museum.


----------



## Str8stroke

easilyled, I don't even know what to say. That is just plain insanity. Unreal how awesome that light is. I feel honored just to be able to see a picture of it! Amazing. I would enjoy seeing it in the dark. That trit disk takes the cake. Very nice sir! 
That isn't a shelf Queen, that is a shelf King! 
:wow:


----------



## jonwkng

Congratulations, Daniel! Awesome light!


----------



## easilyled

Thanks very much Str8 and Jon. All these magnificent pictures of Jon above and Jon (egrep) made it too compelling for me to be able to resist begging Jeff for a dream light. He more than succeeded in providing me with one.


----------



## easilyled

KDM said:


> Oh man! Sweet lights!^^^





MAD777 said:


> Wow! Wow! & Wow!



Thank you.


----------



## jimbo--jones

My StingRay Kit 






[/IMG]


----------



## Trevilux




----------



## stoli67

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Just wanted to share this light fresh back from the SlippySlug in the UK.




Wow I love this light!


----------



## balane

New here, hello. Mine are nothing special like a lot I see on this board but I'm happy with them and they serve my needs well. I have a _lot_ more lights around but these are my five favorites.

Left to Right: Nightcore MT1C, Olight M3XS-UT, Klarus XT10, Thrunite TN12(2016), Cheap little Cree Q5


----------



## MAD777

Not a bad array at all balane. That M3XS-UT is quite the thrower.


----------



## balane

Thank you. That Olight is definitely the one I grab to educate people who are incorrectly under the assumption that flashlights are boring. After their gaping mouths finally close they usually want to know more.


----------



## akhyar

Among the lowest entry to the world of custom titanium flashlight.

Reylight Ti with triple Nichia 219C, with single trit vial at the tailcap switch.
18350 body with tube extender for 18650.


----------



## easilyled

Str8stroke said:


> easilyled, I don't even know what to say. That is just plain insanity. Unreal how awesome that light is. I feel honored just to be able to see a picture of it! Amazing. I would enjoy seeing it in the dark. That trit disk takes the cake. Very nice sir!
> That isn't a shelf Queen, that is a shelf King!
> :wow:



Here's another picture showing the little trits glowing on the clip.


----------



## didi_1606

Wow... Very unique light.. True.. It has the ancient looks.. More like stone-finish than a metal.. Congrats...


----------



## Str8stroke

easily, amazing. Such a fine example of flashlight artistry. It is hard to describe my thoughts on that light. Besides the obvious envy one has, I think Epic or Legendary are words to describe my thoughts on that light. I am so glad you are sharing your ownership and posting pics. There are several folks here who own some lights, I could never get tired of seeing. Some of those lights aren't that "expensive" per se, but they are just pretty. The more I see this one, the more I think it moves to the top of that list. Excellence. 

Other thoughts: Lights like this always set my mind wandering. How many other Epic lights are floating around from the past to the present that we have never seen?? Maybe from folks who aren't active members or active photo posters. Can you folks imagine?? There must be some other amazing or just plain interesting lights lurking around the world. 
*If any member who reads this has a special light, and can't post pictures or who wants to remain anonymous, feel free to PM me and I will be happy to post it for you. I will strictly respect any requests for privacy. I will title the photo as a "Submission". Meaning I would never take another persons creative credit. *
Anyways, I need to take some pics of some of my latest acquisitions. Nothing this spectacular. But neat nonetheless. Have a great day folks.


----------



## easilyled

Thanks for the nice words Str8. I am truly amazed at the artistry and beauty of the light too. I don't mean to engender envy, although I have been envious of many beautiful lights on show and I suppose its a natural feeling. 

The person that we should all be envious of is Jeff Hanko, for his peerless skills. They say that there's no such thing as perfection - but I'd say that he's as close to it as is humanly possible when it comes to combining machining excellence with beautiful design and execution.


----------



## KuanR

Damnnnn Daniel! That's a killer looking trident. I really should think about getting another Hanko...It's either something from Jeff or the new 007


----------



## _UPz




----------



## Ladd

@easilyled That is just spectacular!

Top looks like mokume.

What is the material on the bottom light?


----------



## eraursls1984

Ladd said:


> @easilyled That is just spectacular!
> 
> Top looks like mokume.
> 
> What is the material on the bottom light?


Damascus.


----------



## easilyled

eraursls1984 said:


> Damascus.



Yes indeed.


Thanks for the nice words, everyone. I'm very privileged to have those spectacular lights of Jeff.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Yes indeed.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the nice words, everyone. I'm very privileged to have those spectacular lights of Jeff.




We are privileged too!

To have members like you to grace us with stunning light pics.


----------



## didi_1606

Another e-series lego.. still waiting for mr sulman's full mokume light ^^


----------



## MAD777

These Damascus lights are killing me!!!


----------



## ven

Very nice didi


----------



## Tejasandre

Here's what I consider my nicer lights.


----------



## write2dgray

didi_1606 said:


> Another e-series lego.. still waiting for mr sulman's full mokume light ^^


Can you describe these two lights? Very nice!


----------



## easilyled

@didi_1606, your legos of Tain's body & tail units combined with McGizmo heads are very tastefully executed. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng

New arrivals -
"Needs its own area code" light - Arc of Josiah by Matt
Sweet little blue light - NRA Blue Cerakoted 4K HDS Rotary


----------



## LessDark

I've really been enjoying this solarforce host with a tripple nichia dropin lately. 

[URL=http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/andrehhm/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160304_195316_zpspxoije8y.jpg.html]

[/URL]

[URL=http://s1175.photobucket.com/user/andrehhm/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160304_195500_zpsgsy0gv2s.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## KDM

Oh wow! Jonathan that light is huge! That blue HDS looks very nice, how about some close up shots? :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8stroke

Jonathan, that thing must have come in a Pelican case? A Pelican Rifle case! WOW! Hewuge!! In a food emergency, that dang reflector could double as a Olive Garden Salad bowl! Beam shots?? Just one? lol

KDM: The NRA Blue is a super nice looking light in person. My flush Clickie (I should have done a Rotary) and DarkSucks Ti clip.


----------



## ven

I swap about with solarforce hosts in work LessDark, great beater lights and the L2T and P1D both have triple sportacs in. One xp-g2 and the other(preferred)nichia 219 both 2 mode. The P1D is getting a little beat now with a few scuffs and dings.................or a personality !

A beast Jon, very


----------



## KDM

Very nice Str8stroke! Love that blue and Prometheus clip!


----------



## Str8stroke

I was moving some things around and had these out. I figured I would line the stuff up for a quick pic. 4 Chris Reeve, 1 Jeff Hanko, 1 Jetbeam, 2 D25Cs and a A, 2 McGizmo, 3 Tain, 2 Spy, 2 Masters! lol 





Different perspective


----------



## ven

WOW srt8, awesome family of stunners


----------



## easilyled

That's a very impressive collection str8. Those Spy's are a bit special.


----------



## KDM




----------



## KDM

Nice collection Str8stroke!


----------



## ven

Awesome KDM, that clip................


----------



## MAD777

I have to wear a bib when reading this thread due to excessive drooling!


----------



## Str8stroke

Thanks y'all. I keep thinking, one day I will line up all the high end, Ti and custom lights and take a group photo. But, then I get too lazy to round everything up. lol Maybe one day.


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> I have to wear a bib when reading this thread due to excessive drooling!




:laughing: 

thanks to these guys i am on my 3rd full bib in 3 days !


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> Thanks y'all. I keep thinking, one day I will line up all the high end, Ti and custom lights and take a group photo. But, then I get too lazy to round everything up. lol Maybe one day.




Got to go and do it now saying that

No pressure


----------



## jdboy

Str8stroke, that's some really nice eye candy you have there sir!!


----------



## jonwkng

KDM said:


> Oh wow! Jonathan that light is huge! That blue HDS looks very nice, how about some close up shots? :thumbsup:



Yeah, seriously. Monolthic, monumental are some adjectives that come to mind. For those of you who aren't familiar with Matt, he's running the Adventure Sports subforum here. Google "Arc of Josiah" - he has the build thread at the other forum and some nice photos and beamshots on its FaceBook page.

This light is not just about the numbers. The copper in the tail makes it nicely balanced in-hand. The LUM 5-90 reflector. The custom made AR museum glass (Seriously amazing clarity).






Scale matters. It is pretty difficult to fathom how huge this light is when you look at the above photo.
Here it is next to my HDS Rotary for comparison. :huh:









Str8stroke said:


> Jonathan, that thing must have come in a Pelican case? A Pelican Rifle case! WOW! Hewuge!!



It actually came in probably more bubble wrap then I've seen ever. Did its job. Shipping damage was a big worry, especially with the glass window.



Str8stroke said:


> I was moving some things around and had these out. I figured I would line the stuff up for a quick pic.



Awesome line-up! :thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng

KDM said:


> Oh wow! That blue HDS looks very nice, how about some close up shots? :thumbsup:



Here we go (From left to right):-
Purple Cerakoted Forensic Blue Rotary
Crimson Red Cerakoted HyperRed Rotary
NRA Blue Cerakoted 4K XP-L Rotary
Safety Orange 170N Rotary
Black 170N Clicky





The Cerakote appearance is highly dependent on lighting, but the above is fairly close to the actual colours


----------



## Archangel72

ven said:


> :laughing:
> 
> thanks to these guys i am on my 3rd full bib in 3 days !




That's why I use a 5 gallon pail. When my jaw drops 3 feet the drool just runs off my chin down there and into the pail


----------



## ven

:rock::bow: 

I remember seeing the ark when it was 1st put on here, my thoughts were "why would anyone want to sell that beast" and i did think of its size and originality that it would be a great "jon light" .............now it is and it is HUGE

The output looks amazing and a very nice beam from the pic showed:thumbsup:


----------



## KDM

Holy cow that Arc of Josiah is huge! What a beauty! Also that's a nice assortment of HDS, awesome colors!


----------



## MAD777

Well mine are not fancy, but they are generally stellar performers since most are modded by vinhnguyen54. No exquisite display cases as I keep these ready to go play with.


----------



## ven

Very nice collection of vn's


----------



## dmattaponi

My two newest flashlights...


----------



## KDM

Yes nice hotrods you have there Mad777.


----------



## Str8stroke

Yeah, Mad has a box full of V54 Fun for sure!


----------



## Leded

Yummy Mad!


----------



## ven

A gift from Jon


----------



## bigburly912

I use the same case mad.  I'm about to pull the trigger on a TN36UTvn. Can't wait, lots of nice lights in this thread


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

A blast from the past picture. My CPF collection 5 years ago - I had quite a definitive E-series collection going. I think the only light from this collection I still have is the HDS.


----------



## MAD777

Ha Bigburly that TN36UTvn is a ridiculous wall of light!


----------



## ven

Very nice Sean, so if thats a blast from the past, what is your collection like now


----------



## Str8stroke

ven said:


> Very nice Sean, so if thats a blast from the past, what is your collection like now



For real. Those were/are some nice E series lights.


----------



## easilyled

That was an impressive collection Sean. I believe that you've thinned it out a bit with some really amazing high end lights, especially the LF2XTs.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> A gift from Jon



Very nice. Is that an HDS?


----------



## J-mosh

didi_1606 said:


> Another e-series lego.. still waiting for mr sulman's full mokume light ^^



What are these and how can I get the one on the left? They look awesome


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

easilyled said:


> That was an impressive collection Sean. I believe that you've thinned it out a bit with some really amazing high end lights, especially the LF2XTs.





ven said:


> Very nice Sean, so if thats a blast from the past, what is your collection like now





Str8stroke said:


> For real. Those were/are some nice E series lights.



Thanks!

Right now my collection is mostly made up of V10Rs, LF2XTs and HDS lights. Guess it's time for a new family photo.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Very nice. Is that an HDS?




Hi there, yes, 200lm hi cri ,rotary, sapphire glass ..............totally taken back by Jons generosity. 



The light i really love, straight away it is just so natural in hand, nice solid feel of quality. The rotary is to me about as perfect as it could be in resistance. Not too small to loose, not too big to edc and the tint is amazing. I tried to capture it but the phone cools the tint down some and does not look like what i see. Its one of them types of lights where you just want to have it in your hand, caressing it :naughty:


----------



## easilyled

Awesome gesture from Jon. It couldn't have gone to a nicer and more deserving recipient.


----------



## ven

Totally amazing of Jon and thats very kind of you to say 

I am getting all


----------



## KDM

Congratulations again Ven! I know you're enjoying it and putting it to good use.


----------



## Swedpat

This year I have increased my line of Zebralights, and now I have 5 single AA models. I think there are no finer 1AA lights than these. 

From left: H501red, H501w, H52w, SC52w, SC5w


----------



## dlmorgan999

*Re: Photos of Your Lights*



easilyled said:


> When fantasy becomes reality .....


I'm a bit behind on CPF right now Daniel, hence the delayed response, but wow! Very nice!!


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Photos of Your Lights*



dlmorgan999 said:


> I'm a bit behind on CPF right now Daniel, hence the delayed response, but wow! Very nice!!



Thank you very much Dave. I hope all is well with you and your lights


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Photos of Your Lights*

A couple more pictures. Its not easy to capture the subtlety and beauty of the intricate patterns and reflections.


----------



## ven

*Re: Photos of Your Lights*

Crazy beautiful


----------



## dlmorgan999

*Re: Photos of Your Lights*

Great photos Daniel! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stefano

*Re: Photos of Your Lights*

The Lovers !


----------



## jonwkng

*Re: Photos of Your Lights*



easilyled said:


> A couple more pictures. Its not easy to capture the subtlety and beauty of the intricate patterns and reflections.



Inspiring photos, as usual, Daniel! I've said it before and I've said it again, Dave & Daniel's photos are what got me hooked on custom lights. Hope the photos inspire more of us to share our masterpieces here.

The Mokume Gane Trident is truly a masterpiece. The tricolour twist is accented by the rifled grooves that go against the "grain" of the Mokume. Masterful touch with perhaps the first _radioactive_-radioactive clip. Spectacular!


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Photos of Your Lights*



ven said:


> Crazy beautiful







dlmorgan999 said:


> Great photos Daniel! :thumbsup:



Thank you! 



jonwkng said:


> Inspiring photos, as usual, Daniel! I've said it before and I've said it again, Dave & Daniel's photos are what got me hooked on custom lights. Hope the photos inspire more of us to share our masterpieces here.
> 
> The Mokume Gane Trident is truly a masterpiece. The tricolour twist is accented by the rifled grooves that go against the "grain" of the Mokume. Masterful touch with perhaps the first _radioactive_-radioactive clip. Spectacular!



Thanks Jon, that's a very astute observation of yours about the machined grooves and the grain of the Mokume going in different directions. I was just thinking the same thing - it is one of the main reasons accounting for the spellbinding appearance.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

*Re: Photos of Your Lights*

Convoy S2+ NW | Solarforce T1 | BLF Ti Triple XP-G2 NW










FourSevens MMU SST90 | BLF D80






BLF D80 NW | Eagle Eye X6 SE BLF Edition NW | Trustfire A8 BLF Edition NW






Skyray King XM-L2 x 4 | Shadow JM35 MT-G2 NW




UniqueFire UF-1504 with de-domed XP-G2 NW direct drive | Jacobs A6 XR-E


----------



## Str8stroke

*Re: Photos of Your Lights*

Chicken, those are some of the best budget rigs on the market today. It is nice to see them in the wild. For a while there I was one of the few who was posting pics of the BLF lights. 
Please, when you get a minute, try and list in your post what lights you have there. To help me and others out. You have one or two I can't remember what they are! lol


----------



## MAD777

Very nice collection there, Chicken!


----------



## easilyled

*Re: Photos of Your Lights*

@Chicken_Drumstick, Those lights look super powerful.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

Added model and make names.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

*Re: Photos of Your Lights*



easilyled said:


> @Chicken_Drumstick, Those lights look super powerful.


Thanks.


The UF-1504 is pretty cool. Bought as a host in a group buy with a brass screw in pill. It's running an XP-G2 S2 1D on a Noctigon star, with 22awg wires and a 17mm blank driver board. It pulls just around 5amps on a fresh 26650. And does this sort of thing:


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

Some others:

Convoy M2 with 3.04amp Qlite and Nichia 219B









Convoy S4 also running a 3.04A Qlite and Nichia 219B (middle torch)




Convoy M1 NW | Eagle Eye X6 SE NW | Convoy C8 with XP-G2 NW and 3.04A Qlite





Lumintop SD20 and Klarus XT2C XM-L2





Small Sun ZY-13 with MT-G2 5000k | Olight M3XS-UT





Olight S15 Baton





Solarforce Z1 | DQG Tiny 18650 Mk1 | Solarforce L2M





Solitaire LED | Fenix EO5





Some Zuesrays





SK68 | Zuesray |Aleto giant SK68 with XP-G2 NW and 3.04A Qlite | POP lite T33





MT-G2 Maglite









Klarus NT20 16650 light





POP lite T62 a TIR equipped 18650 zoomy





Recoil thrower





Kronos X5 NW





Kronos X6 Ss/Cu XP-L HI NW

















Kronos X6 and 18350 "Mini" Convoy S2+


----------



## torchsarecool

Chicken drumstick, nice collection! Just wondering what that small sun zy-13 is? Looks just like sunwaymans t40cs plus.


----------



## emarkd

Hey I love BLF lights, too!


----------



## ven

Great variety/collection of lights CD


----------



## emarkd

ven said:


> Great variety/collection of lights CD



Thanks, yes there's been a wide variety of BLF Special Edition lights done over the past few years. I enjoy them. I've got lots of other lights too, but those make a great collection by themselves.


----------



## jmwking

Chicken Drumstick said:


> Some others:



What's the tool with the Kronos X5 NW?

-jk


----------



## nbp

Please remember Bill's reminder before to not quote 40 images in your post. It takes ages to scroll through. Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

jmwking said:


> What's the tool with the Kronos X5 NW?
> 
> -jk


*Böker Plus Hawkit
*https://www.boker.de/en/fahrtenmesser/boeker-plus/neckknives/09BO098.html


----------



## dhunley1

My current Fenix collection minus a couple duplicates. Just received the PD35 yesterday and I'm very pleased with it so far.


----------



## jmwking

thx!

-jk


----------



## Trevilux

My new light is not a new model !!!! lovely!;


----------



## ven

Love that Trev, very nice


----------



## jonwkng

Using these today,
Made by Yuri (*Luter*) - Triple L N219B, Tihpen


----------



## MAD777

jonwkng said:


> Using these today,
> Made by Yuri (*Luter*) - Triple L N219B, Tihpen


Wow! That looks like the flashy thing used in "Men in Black" to erase memory! LOL


----------



## Archangel72

jonwkng said:


> Using these today,
> Made by Yuri (*Luter*) - Triple L N219B, Tihpen





WOW.. Very very nice/cool


----------



## nebular

My EDC lights that I rotate through, which are all single Cell: Malkoff MDC Tac, HDS Rotary, and Malkoff MDC AA


----------



## KDM

Very nice Jon!


----------



## ven

Very unique Jon, as always exquisite taste!


----------



## Ladd

Nice pic of the light and pen......

Yuri (aka Lumeray) does very nice work and has been a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick




----------



## ven

Nice collection chicken drumstick


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

ven said:


> Nice collection chicken drumstick


Ta. 

Some others I've not posted yet. A beat up looking 16650 Sunwayman V11R NW





Nichia 219b L2D and convex lens. 








cool UV light








MR16 3D Maglite


----------



## MAD777

Nice BLF collection, Chicken Drumstick. It's apparent that they've come up with winners over the years.


----------



## ven

Loving the mag, what is the spec?


----------



## torchsarecool

Some new recruits


----------



## torchsarecool




----------



## Jannojj

Boy , I need to do this just to what all is here and after see some great collections and torches .


----------



## emarkd

Took some photos of my HDS Rotary in the woods today


----------



## ven

WOW torchesarecool, some nice coloured mags there

Love the cerakote colour emarkd and the bezel choice, real nice HDS


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

ven said:


> Loving the mag, what is the spec?


It's a really simple mod. You essentially get a house hold MR16 bulb. Mines a warm white. Remove the driver and then run it direct drive off of 3 D cells as they are the right voltage and deliver the amps. It's not massively bright, but decent enough considering the power supply. And you get massive run times too. Mine has spent hours and hours in use and still loads of life in the batteries. 





I did did swap the TIR optics for some 5 degree ones to get a little more throw. But makes for a nice indoor or closer range flooder. 

I also made the drop in completely removalble by soldering it to a Mag bulb casing. Allowing you to fit it in seconds. Total cost was about £3 in parts and maybe 40 mins messing about. 


This isn't my one as I forgot to take a pic. But it's essentially the same thing.


----------



## ven

Clever stuff, thanks for sharing, looks a decent amount of light out the front


----------



## rdnesh69

The sum of my current collection, minus 
the thrunite t10 my wife adopted and the fenix ld11 that's on it's way...


----------



## Str8stroke

Wow everyone. Some super nice lights & collections. This thread blew up today. Off the charts! ha. 
Y'all make me feel like I have to post something. So some HDS NRA Blue 4K pics I posted in other threads gathered here. 





HDS running WOT.


----------



## emarkd

Str8stroke said:


> Wow everyone. Some super nice lights & collections. This thread blew up today. Off the charts! ha.
> Y'all make me feel like I have to post something. So some HDS NRA Blue 4K pics I posted in other threads gathered here.



Good lord those NRA blue lights turned out beautiful. I'm quite jealous...  

Enjoy it, and thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## Str8stroke

emarkd, thank you sir. I fully agree. It turned out better than I expected. The batch did take a while to complete.....but once you hold it in person, well...it just feels and looks outstanding. I am glad you liked it. I look forward to keeping and using this one.


----------



## HarleyXJGuy

First post.

Come here often to gather information about lights and batteries. Thanks to all of the knowledge here I was able to pick the perfect lights to take on my last Afghanistan deployment.

Here is a picture of one of them. The most excellent Sunwayman V11R.


----------



## emarkd

Great photo HarleyGuy, and nice little light. Thank you for sharing. I've got one myself and do enjoy it, but I've always kinda babied mine for fear of getting grit or dirt under the ring. But you took yours to Afghanistan! So no issues with sand or grit making the ring gritty?

Also thanks for your service!


----------



## ven

Rough n ready work beater(one of as have a good few)









P1D , took many many drops from 3ft+ onto either floor or steel bases.............sportac triples appear tough! , P1D very tough


----------



## Str8stroke

HarleyXJGuy said:


> First post.
> Come here often to gather information about lights and batteries. Thanks to all of the knowledge here I was able to pick the perfect lights to take on my last Afghanistan deployment.
> Here is a picture of one of them. The most excellent Sunwayman V11R.


Welcome to the forum. I also thank you for your service! Nice combo you have there. 




ven said:


> Rough n ready work beater(one of as have a good few) P1D , took many many drops from 3ft+ onto either floor or steel bases.............sportac triples appear tough! , P1D very tough


Nice lego there. I like my Sportac drop ins too. I remember reading after I bought my first one that some folks had some issues. I have 3, 2 of which get pretty well used. No issues at all. SO, I too think they are pretty tough. That combo you have there is a great working rig!


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> Nice lego there. I like my Sportac drop ins too. I remember reading after I bought my first one that some folks had some issues. I have 3, 2 of which get pretty well used. No issues at all. SO, I too think they are pretty tough. That combo you have there is a great working rig!



Cheers str8
Had to remove the clip as it started to not make contact with the slightly wider gap(between body and cap with the clip in between). So anti roll is none existent =more rolls n drops :laughing:

I have a shiny new L2T in black with another sportac triple in(for work to) which is not getting much use yet. Kind of one of my back ups, the 6p coming will be another work light i think............unless i throw a cryos on it. Trouble is i dont mind dings n scrapes, work can see off as nice new light quick! and its kind of a shame tbh.........


----------



## HarleyXJGuy

emarkd said:


> Great photo HarleyGuy, and nice little light. Thank you for sharing. I've got one myself and do enjoy it, but I've always kinda babied mine for fear of getting grit or dirt under the ring. But you took yours to Afghanistan! So no issues with sand or grit making the ring gritty?
> 
> Also thanks for your service!



Thanks for the welcome.

As for dirt in the ring it is not something you should get all wired up about. We were in the desert and while dirt will gritty up the ring some it is nothing that you can sort out with a quick rinse.


----------



## didi_1606

Stubby ones ^^


----------



## LessDark

Haha those are cute chubby lights you got there.


----------



## Vothelo

I don't know what I'm more impressed by, the lights....or the Sunday Masters Tickets!!!


----------



## dmattaponi

My current crop of AA flashlights. I do have another Archer 1Av2 in the mail, and I gave my wife a second cool white version of the T10 to be her EDC light (so those two are not pictured, but all of our current use flashlights are now AA). The specs sheet that you can see underneath the lights is something I typed up so that I'll remember the manufacturers stated run/battery times and mode/lumen levels for these lights at a glance).


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## KDM

Holy cow Hiro! Nice collection!


----------



## Str8stroke

Vothelo said:


> I don't know what I'm more impressed by, the lights....or the Sunday Masters Tickets!!!


hehehe thank you! You may be the only one who noticed or at least commented. I won the Masters Ticket Lottery. First time in 10 years! I was floored to get Sunday! 

I changed the tail cap on my Haiku. It was a GITD, now Blue! Yee Haw! BTW: That is a DarkSucks Ti bead with GITD rings. I am trying to find my blue rings.


----------



## easilyled

Amazing LF2XT collection Hiro, congratulations!


----------



## Rossymeister




----------



## genewiseman

I just got this ultratac k18 the other day. I am amazed at the light this thing puts out with a 10440.


----------



## Vothelo

Str8stroke said:


> hehehe thank you! You may be the only one who noticed or at least commented. I won the Masters Ticket Lottery. First time in 10 years! I was floored to get Sunday!
> 
> I changed the tail cap on my Haiku. It was a GITD, now Blue! Yee Haw! BTW: That is a DarkSucks Ti bead with GITD rings. I am trying to find my blue rings.



Every Time I get excited about my light collection I see yours and think wow, I've got to up my game! 

Have fun at Augusta! I've been there twice and work in the industry, used to be the GM of a TPC course before I started my company. Make sure to pick up some souvenirs, they make great gifts and don't forget to have a Pimento Cheese sandwich for me!


----------



## ven

Vothelo said:


> Every Time I get excited about my light collection I see yours and think wow, I've got to up my game!
> 
> Same here, str8 has an amazing collection of stunners


----------



## TOPDOG9000




----------



## Flashy808

Haha every time I look at this thread I think I really need to get in the game! 
The blue button cap really matches the silver. Where can get something like that?


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

Olight SR52 | Olight M3XS-UT | Convoy C8 XP-G2 | Jacob A60 XR-E









MT-G2 and SST 90 size comparison






Olight SR52 and M3XS-UT













JM35 and MMU


----------



## Str8stroke

Thank you so much guys. I am blushing. Getting so many awesome lights has taken years for me to do. Also, there are several folks here who have lights or collections that make mine look like child toys! lol

Flashy808, thank you and I agree 100%. I just got the tail cap. I have been waiting a long time for one! 
A new dealer here has some. I ordered 5! lol
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-AW-batteries-Custom-lights-Drop-ins-and-more!


----------



## dhunley1

My 3 favorite flashlights for EDC.

Fenix LD11, Malkoff MDC HA 1CR123, and Maratac Rev 3 AAA.


----------



## ven

3 very special gifts


----------



## ven

Thank you Daniel


----------



## jdboy

ven said:


> 3 very special gifts



Looks as if you have some very kind friends!


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

jdboy said:


> Looks as if you have some very kind friends!




I am very lucky to have these special friends completely taken back jdboy.......

And thanks to CPF


----------



## easilyled

Nice lights Mark!


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Nice lights Mark!



Thanks easilyled, a very nice gentleman gifted me the shiny ti pocket rocket today, you would get on very well with him


----------



## MrZelly

I drool over the collections in this thread. Here is my humble beginning.





I think I have the bug!


----------



## Str8stroke

MrZelly, that is a KILLER start my friend! AND YES! You do have the bug! lol I love that rainbow V54. Short and stocky looking. You have very good taste and NO waste! 
EDIT: Whats up with that SF lego? I am not sure I have seen that little sucker yet. More details please! 
VEN!!!!!!! What do I need to do to get in on this Free Light program? LOL Congrats!! :buddies:

Edit again to add a old pic. I think I posted this before? If so, sorry. I still love this SPY to death! ha!


----------



## BarryG

ven said:


> Thank you Daniel



This is a very under-rated custom! 
Nice catch!


----------



## MrZelly

Str8stroke said:


> MrZelly, that is a KILLER start my friend! AND YES! You do have the bug! lol I love that rainbow V54. Short and stocky looking. You have very good taste and NO waste!
> EDIT: Whats up with that SF lego? I am not sure I have seen that little sucker yet. More details please!



Thanks for the kind words Str8stroke. The one in front of the K50VNv3 is just a little Niteye EC-R16vn.

Btw, your collection is amazing!


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> Edit again to add a old pic. I think I posted this before? If so, sorry. I still love this SPY to death! ha!




Beautiful light, you are certainly a more discrete high end collector srt8, amazing family you have...........stunning.



> VEN!!!!!!! What do I need to do to get in on this Free Light program? LOL Congrats!! :buddies:
> 
> 
> :shrug::thinking:
> 
> I am very very lucky srt8, i am speechless with it all................seriously blown away
> 
> :rock::bow::grouphug:lovecpf


----------



## ven

MrZelly said:


> I drool over the collections in this thread. Here is my humble beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have the bug!




Awesome family i can tell straight away every light has not been bought "just because", from the variation and quality, each has been bought for a reason.................Each for a dedicated use from EDC to throw to work type lights...........


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

Str8stroke said:


> Edit again to add a old pic. I think I posted this before? If so, sorry. I still love this SPY to death! ha!



Sr8, that's an excellent photo of two stunners, the beadblasted SPY (I think) in the foreground and the Thud looming ominously behind it.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


>



Those M2s are very handsome lights ven. Is this one stock or has it been modded in some way? Careful Ty doesn't crush it!


----------



## ven

Hi Daniel, its completely standard, not bored and came with all the goodies as new from JP.
I run it for now on a sanyo 16650 4.35v cell
Few random pics
















Comes with bezel ring removal tool







Bulbs!


----------



## easilyled

Thanks for showing me all the pictures.  

Does it take P60 drop-ins or are they a different size? (It says P61)

I'm guessing its the normal P60, but there's a bit more assembly involved in front of them.

I have a black C2 and a C3 from OR but have never owned an M2.


----------



## ven

Yes p60 and p61, requires a spacer(sell on the malkoff site to name one place for real cheap) sure oveready have them too.

The P60vn in it right now fits fine


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Yes p60 and p61, requires a spacer(sell on the malkoff site to name one place for real cheap) sure oveready have them too.
> 
> The P60vn in it right now fits fine



Thanks, yes I noticed the quad P60 - looks great. I have a quad P60 (with special outdoor XP-G2s) in my C2 which was made by Vinz - in fact it also has a central flood red-dragon led for night vision.


----------



## ven

Sounds amazing Daniel, would love to see a pic of your set up. I have a c2 on the way and not decided yet which drop in.............i need a couple more tbh and seem to have the triples and quads covered for now(3 triples, 2 sportacs, 1 nichia 219 2 mode, 1 xp-g2 2 mode, and SOYCD nichia triple which i love).

Quads just 2, CQvn xp-g2 5000k 4 mode always starts in low and a P60vn quad xpl HI 5000k with drivervnx2.

The CQvn is in a cooly, the P60vn is in the M2 for now, the sportacs are in an L2T and P1D in work. I have an EDC plus neutral on the way from the other week and would like a malkoff neutral 3 mode. Just about to order and shipping was over $50 so messaged gene to see what he can do or will have to pass on one of those.

Not sure whats going in the c2 yet!


----------



## easilyled

Mark, your M2 with the P60vn quad xpl HI 5000k with drivervnx2 must be scorchingly bright. Perhaps it would even be brighter if you had it bored to accept 18650 IMRs?

Here are a few pictures of the aforementioned C2 with the Vinz Quad Outdoor XP-G2s with central Red Oslan. They don't do justice to the beautiful scarlet/crimson tint of the Oslan. No matter what I did, I couldn't capture the true tint. 

Vinz (from Germany) does absolutely immaculate work.


----------



## ven

Wow Daniel that is very nice!!! Love the tail cap too, awesome all round package! Thanks for the pics 

Yes boring is an option but may just leave standard as I don't need 1000's of lumens that often and with every light . More general uses a couple of 100 is enough. Don't get me wrong, I like to have it on tap still , just not sure if I will go that way on the m2 just yet. The c2 on its way is bored so for my lumen junkie needs, that light will be the chosen one for now out of the surefires. 

If I get time over the weekend , I will try out the 6v bulbs in the M2, who knows....may keep it that way for that nostalgic feel


----------



## Morrob99

Heres the only light in collection thus far.. You guys have some really cool ones I'm gonna look into.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Wow Daniel that is very nice!!! Love the tail cap too, awesome all round package! Thanks for the pics
> 
> Yes boring is an option but may just leave standard as I don't need 1000's of lumens that often and with every light . More general uses a couple of 100 is enough. Don't get me wrong, I like to have it on tap still , just not sure if I will go that way on the m2 just yet. The c2 on its way is bored so for my lumen junkie needs, that light will be the chosen one for now out of the surefires.
> 
> If I get time over the weekend , I will try out the 6v bulbs in the M2, who knows....may keep it that way for that nostalgic feel



Yes, I completely understand. No need to always have unnecessarily bright lights, as they would deplete the batteries very quickly. They just need to be bright enough for the task at hand and occasionally showing off! 

The M2 has such classic good looks that it would probably be nice to keep it with the bulb it originally came with.


----------



## easilyled

This is my P60 collection to date ... a range of hosts (from custom to budget) and dropins!

From left to right C3 (OR Black HA bored out for 18500s), C2 (OR Black HA bored for 18650, Solarforce L2P "Chequered", Solarforce L2T, Solarforce L2P





Drop-ins for the lights above in same order, Vin54 Direct-Drive MT-G2, Vinz Quad Outdoor XP-G2 with Red Oslan, Vin54 XM-L, Vin54 dedomed XP-G2, budget XP-G





TNC Ti 26650, Mac Ti 18500, TNC Cu 18650





Matthaus Triple 219A, Vin54 dedomed XP-G2, Vin54 3-speed MT-G2


----------



## didi_1606

Nice p60 setup guys.. here's my 2 fav p60..
Vinh quad xpl dome on, and Vinz quad xpl dedome without the red led ^^


----------



## easilyled

didi_1606 said:


> Nice p60 setup guys.. here's my 2 fav p60..
> Vinh quad xpl dome on, and Vinz quad xpl dedome without the red led ^^



Very nice didi, those two must be very bright!!


----------



## ven

Awesome collection Daniel , wow love them and a c3 too!!! Really love the two TNC lights!MAC ti looks very special also ! Thanks for sharing 

didi love them, the background is amazing eye candy!


----------



## Father Azmodius

Those Vinz sound nice. I may have to pick one up. I posted this over on the TNC page.


----------



## ven

Astonishing collection father:rock:


----------



## Archangel72

completed my ToolVn collection yesterday =)


----------



## ven

Awesome trio , which is your fav?

For the size and output , it is one of the most surprising lights i have tried!


----------



## Archangel72

ven said:


> Awesome trio , which is your fav?
> 
> For the size and output , it is one of the most surprising lights i have tried!



I would have to say the aluminum one is as I EDC it except today Im carrying the CU one to show it off .. the TI ones a shelf queen now as I do not care for the switch I understand it just wish it was easier to use and or program. I do like the clickies on the ends of the alu and cu they work really well and make the flashlights fairly easy to set up how you want.


----------



## Father Azmodius

ven said:


> Astonishing collection father:rock:



Chris does amazing work and he is by far my favorite builder. I'm always looking for more of his acrylic and copper goodies. It's to the point I'm passing up on the 2 OR wasps that hit the board this morning. 

I still haven't done anything to the wood, but the head and tail Chris did for me flows nicely with it.


----------



## Archangel72

Father those are some of THE COOLEST flashlights I have ever seen :twothumbs


----------



## Ladd

Interesting woody, Father.........looking forward to hearing more about it in due time.

Chris is indeed talented. And a great guy, to boot.


----------



## MAD777

Archangel72 said:


> Father those are some of THE COOLEST flashlights I have ever seen :twothumbs


Father has an amazing collection of artwork... I mean, flashlights!


----------



## didi_1606

Amazing Father... Ladd, what's that on your picture profile? Mac's e-series?


----------



## jonwkng

Today's carry


----------



## ven

I reckon your pockets have to be one of the luckiest pockets in the world :laughing: 

Very nice!


----------



## Str8stroke

Wow! All of those P60 hosts are freaking amazing! They deserve there own thread!!! :twothumbs
:kewlpics:


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Today's carry



Very nice Jon. Okluma Ti? The darkened clip really looks good on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## KDM

Very nice Jonathan!


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Very nice Jon. Okluma Ti? The darkened clip really looks good on it. :thumbsup:



Hey Daniel. It is an Okluma Aluminium TinyDC. Looks amazing, right!
Jeff Sapp makes some really awesome lights! :twothumbs




KDM said:


> Very nice Jonathan!



Thank you!


----------



## Ladd

Nothing better than when a fantastic light like the Okluma Ti meets a gifted photographer. Nice job!


----------



## Ladd

didi_1606 said:


> Amazing Father... Ladd, what's that on your picture profile? Mac's e-series?



It's a Chris Ogaz creation from sometime back, I don't really know when it was made.

Right you are, E-series one-piece bare Al AA body. Fun little light!

One day soon I need to overcome my snapshot handicap and actually contribute something useful to this thread......:ironic:


----------



## didi_1606

Here's my cigar grip e-series...Mac's 17670 body with mirageman head


----------



## Str8stroke

^^^ That is trick! Hard to describe my thoughts on that light. Simple, clean, elegant all come to mind...then just plain trick!


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> ^^^ That is trick! Hard to describe my thoughts on that light. Simple, clean, elegant all come to mind...then just plain trick!




+1 love it!


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> This is my P60 collection to date ... a range of hosts (from custom to budget) and dropins!
> 
> From left to right C3 (OR Black HA bored out for 18500s), C2 (OR Black HA bored for 18650, Solarforce L2P "Chequered", Solarforce L2T, Solarforce L2P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop-ins for the lights above in same order, Vin54 Direct-Drive MT-G2, Vinz Quad Outdoor XP-G2 with Red Oslan, Vin54 XM-L, Vin54 dedomed XP-G2, budget XP-G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNC Ti 26650, Mac Ti 18500, TNC Cu 18650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthaus Triple 219A, Vin54 dedomed XP-G2, Vin54 3-speed MT-G2


That's a very nice looking collection of P60 lights Daniel!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Father Azmodius said:


> Those Vinz sound nice. I may have to pick one up. I posted this over on the TNC page.


I really like this photo (and collection) Father! Lots of colors, and the rock setting is a very nice touch. I would like to find a bit more artistic background to use occasionally for some of my photos.

As for TnC / Chris, he is also one of my favorite builders. I need to see if I can add one of those acrylic lights to my collection at some point.


----------



## Father Azmodius

I live in the woods/ sort of mountains. This is the hearth I built with rocks collected from the property.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> That's a very nice looking collection of P60 lights Daniel!



Thanks Dave, I think they cover all eventualities and then more besides! Nice to have this easily upgradable and versatile platform.


----------



## ingineer

The little bit from 2 years ago, now just a taste.
been adding a lot lately


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Thought I'd just share a recent upgrade. I love my Prometheus Alpha Blue Label but was getting a bit discouraged by it's intensity compared with more current lights. To remedy this I decided a nice triple upgrade would freshen things up.


----------



## ven

I have a big soft spot for triples or quads, just such a useful beam for me.............awesome work


----------



## easilyled

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Thought I'd just share a recent upgrade. I love my Prometheus Alpha Blue Label but was getting a bit discouraged by it's intensity compared with more current lights. To remedy this I decided a nice triple upgrade would freshen things up.



A very nice upgrade Sean. Just wish I had the skills.


----------



## Str8stroke

engineer, great start.
Father, that is a very flexible lighting platform too!
SOYCD, said "the dim sucks". ha


----------



## dlmorgan999

Father Azmodius said:


> I live in the woods/ sort of mountains. This is the hearth I built with rocks collected from the property.


Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Got a VOB de-dome XHP70 5000k ordered from matt a bit back due in for the M2 and have the cells ready to fuel it




Free cells too off my friend norb





All get put to use

Either 2x 16340 IMR in the m2 or 2x 18350 in the bored C2 for the xhp70 drop in............decisions decisions


----------



## easilyled

Mark, I love that C2 with the huge tritiums on the edges installed by Precision Works (Barry)

Was that the one that was on sale recently or is it another one?


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Mark, I love that C2 with the huge tritiums on the edges installed by Precision Works (Barry)
> 
> Was that the one that was on sale recently or is it another one?



Yes Daniel
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...OLD***-Surefire-C2-bored-two-trits-***SOLD***

I have been after a c2 for a while, nearly bit on OR for their bored one, however Barry won by a good way


Barry's boring


----------



## ven




----------



## AndyF

I really like how the tritium vials were laid out. Very cool!.


----------



## ven

AndyF said:


> I really like how the tritium vials were laid out. Very cool!.



Me too, Barry is awesome!!!!







My pics aint :laughing:


----------



## Father Azmodius

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very cool! :thumbsup:



I have a firepit a few feet away from the hearth, both dry stacked. The hearth is better for those cooler evenings since the heat rises up through a small opening and exits out the front. It took me a few tries to actually get it to the point where I can feel the heat blowing as well as radiating out.


----------



## Thud1023

The two recently acquired Sinners : )



Sinners


----------



## Jannojj

They are so sweet.


----------



## Father Azmodius

Love the glow


----------



## ven

Love them, nice glow

The awaited M2 bezel came in, no O ring though! so any ideas or where to get the right size from(cant find on OR and shipping makes it crazy anyway). My spares are too big or a little too small! Just need it to take up the gap. Luckily the OR glass and bezel ring came as well. Managed to bodge it and fit a spring to the drop in to hold secure(probably fine as cant budge it a thou, just like it spot on! 

Pics or it did not happen


----------



## Eric242

A while ago I stonewashed one of my Sinners. I was getting bored of the plain stonewashed look and decided to use a blowtorch on it and stonewashed it once again. The heat anodizing wasn´t that great before the stonewashing but after I was pleased with how the light now looks. Since I liked it I did the same to my Sunwayman M25c Ti..... to the body at least since I am not able to take it´s head apart.


----------



## seery




----------



## MAD777

ven said:


>



Oh ven!!! That very well may be the finest looking flashlight I've ever seen! 😍
You sir, are a master at cobbling together a fantastic flashlight! 
I tip my hat!


----------



## gurdygurds

My number of lights has been shrinking lately. These are what I am into right now. I like them each so much they all have a backup except for the Maglite 3D.

P1060971-Edit by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Oh ven!!! That very well may be the finest looking flashlight I've ever seen! 
> You sir, are a master at cobbling together a fantastic flashlight!
> I tip my hat!



Thanks for kind words , I decided to try out the larger z32(m2 size) for the C2 , instead of the z44 cryos . It was only ideas from cpf that helped me! So nothing original from me being honest MAD. I have always loved the c2 look with the cryos and it just works for me. Feels light(all things considered as the drop in is not exactly a feather) in hand, and just nice to hold. 

I am not the first to cobble something like this together , sure a good few with a c2 have a cryos bezel of z32/z44 size/s. (Only a hand full with the trits though)

Just need an O ring to fit , as it did not come with the bag containing it(apparently a tool and O ring come with bezel).

It was originally for the m2 but I like the bezel design on that so the c2 was the chosen one. 

Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8stroke

Ven you are lucky you beat me too that light! That looks even more awesome now. #flashlightwallpaper

Seery that looks neat amigo.


----------



## ven

Very lucky! , I see many for sale items(macs /hanko etc) I could snatch up first(if international shipping) before others , money holds me back :thumbsdow Still it's always something to look forward to one day!

Gives me appreciation for everything I have, no matter how small or big


----------



## seery

Str8stroke said:


> Seery that looks neat amigo.



Thank you, sir!


----------



## Genius1

My favorite light with my idol Monkey King:-D


----------



## ven




----------



## ven




----------



## akhyar

My 2 titanium triples, with Nichia 219C 5000K (left) and Nichia 219B 4750K


----------



## ven

:kewlpics: very nice akhyar


----------



## akhyar

ven said:


> :kewlpics: very nice akhyar



Thanks ven.
I know you have plenty of big, hot-rod torches.
It's time for you to get some Sinners for yourself, your missus and your boy


----------



## ven

:naughty: 
flashlight funds are drained unfortunately akhyar for now.

Thanks to Sean i have a gizmo on the way so for little lights i am covered.

Some of my little edc lights(there are quite a few more) ,some very special gifts


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

ven said:


> Love them, nice glow
> 
> The awaited M2 bezel came in, no O ring though! so any ideas or where to get the right size from(cant find on OR and shipping makes it crazy anyway). My spares are too big or a little too small! Just need it to take up the gap. Luckily the OR glass and bezel ring came as well. Managed to bodge it and fit a spring to the drop in to hold secure(probably fine as cant budge it a thou, just like it spot on!
> 
> Pics or it did not happen



Hey Ven, there's a guy in Alaska that sells all sizes of GITD O rings- an assortment with one of every size is only a few bucks and they ship in a standard size envelope so shipping, even over the pond, should not be prohibitive. You want I should find the link? Awesome light BTW!


----------



## ven

Cheers!

much appreciated , yes pm me please


----------



## lightlover

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Ven, there's a guy in Alaska that sells all sizes of GITD O rings- an assortment with one of every size is only a few bucks and they ship in a standard size envelope so shipping, even over the pond, should not be prohibitive. You want I should find the link? Awesome light BTW!



From over the pond too, I'd appreciate that too, *Mr Crazyeddie... *

And *ven *should stop showing off his lights! Especially the one's I want!


----------



## ven

Please accept my sincere apologies Jahn

O..........................ring i have in,31mm iirc i had in my tool box, not perfect but will do for now.







So compact from what i expected, certainly get away with a coat EDC although the weather is changing(getting a little warmer)and will not be using a coat much now...........


----------



## jonwkng

*Alpha Cabon Unboxing* 

So, for everyone who's following Jason's projects at Prometheus Lights...
Here's a beauty that has been teased for about half a decade.
As with Jason's past endeavours, his pursuit of perfection is evident - the wait is well worth it! :thumbsup:
Without further ado, here is Alpha Carbon 4 of 30!

Every Cabon comes in a laser-cut, birch-ply presentation box, serial number on the side. 









The light oo:




ICARUS




The Carbon





Precision machining means it legos well with other Alphas. Got trits? :devil:
(Disclaimer: This is an Alpha Blue Label (with a lot of trits) + Carbon lego. This is not reflective of your typical Alpha Carbon experience. )





So, another 25 Carbons await...


----------



## ven

Beautiful Jon, WOW another amazing addition to your forever growing exquisite collection. Presuming a nichia inside?Love the presentation box...........


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Beautiful Jon, WOW another amazing addition to your forever growing exquisite collection. Presuming a nichia inside?Love the presentation box...........



Thanks *ven*!
Triple Nichia 219s. Yup, well worth the heartstopping wait for the sales launch email.
Reload...
Reload...
Reload...
Reload...

Think it went on for a little more than 2 hours. 
Never gets old, prepping for one of Jason's sales.
Part of the excitement of getting one. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Awesome, triple too...............wow

Yes i have read your preparations for the said events :laughing:

Now what is the next level up from flashaholic?


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Now what is the next level up from flashaholic?



Oh, I believe you're about to embark on that something exciting soon, yup?


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> ....
> Now what is the next level up from flashaholic?



Next level up from an addict is to feed the addiction, I think.


----------



## ven

:laughing:

and feeding and feeding and feeding ..................


----------



## lightlover

easilyled said:


> Next level up from an addict is to feed the addiction, I think.



*Hey you!* I bought a light because of your recommendation!


(And Mr *ven *is an enabler too!) 

very SINCERELY, Jahn


----------



## easilyled

lightlover said:


> *Hey you!* I bought a light because of your recommendation!
> 
> 
> (And Mr *ven *is an enabler too!)
> 
> very SINCERELY, Jahn



Guilty as charged M'lud.


----------



## ven

Who me Jahn..................
Thanks to download, clip came today , now i can carry without worry! HUGE thanks to Daniel for the gift


----------



## Poppy

What light is this?



ven said:


> Who me Jahn..................
> Thanks to download, clip came today , now i can carry without worry! HUGE thanks to Daniel for the gift


----------



## ven

Pocket Rocket poppy(that does not sound quite right :laughing: ), a surprise at my door ............


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

That's a Download Pocket Rocket. A very nice slim 18650 light. 

I think it would make a great light for a triple upgrade putting some kick behind it with a FET/DD driver.


----------



## ven

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> That's a Download Pocket Rocket. A very nice slim 18650 light.
> 
> I think it would make a great light for a triple upgrade putting some kick behind it with a FET/DD driver.




+1

Leave it with me! 

I have your address


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Thanks to download, clip came today , now i can carry without worry! HUGE thanks to Daniel for the gift



Awesome gift from an awesome guy! :thumbsup:


----------



## jonwkng

Muyshondt Aeon Mk III - in Ti & Cu


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Awesome gift from an awesome guy! :thumbsup:




+1, i know someone else too like that:rock:


----------



## ven

Very nice pair Jon,


----------



## easilyled

Nice clip mod, Mark :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Very nice pair Jon,



+1.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Nice clip mod, Mark :thumbsup:




Thank you ! x 2


----------



## Thud1023

Wanted to share pic in this thread as well : ) The Hyper Red and NRA Blue.



HDS


----------



## ven




----------



## weklund

One of my favorite EDC lights.

SWM V10R Ti+ Stonewashed






​


----------



## ven

Stunning weklund, can certainly see why its one of your fav's!!

New drop in cam in today off Matt, so 







Light for now its housed in












Tint is very nice from the 5000k de-dome xhp70! Just fed on 2x 16340 IMR cells for now.................


----------



## easilyled

That must put out a ton of light Mark - mouth watering combination.


----------



## ven

It does Daniel , looking forward to stretch it's legs once dark

Maybe up to 3000lm on this set up, on 2x 18650's or 2x 26650's IMR's , quite a bit more I would expect!


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> It does Daniel , looking forward to stretch it's legs once dark
> 
> Maybe up to 3000lm on this set up, on 2x 18650's or 2x 26650's IMR's , quite a bit more I would expect!



That's pretty impressive as it is.


----------



## weklund

Yes I like my V10R's.

Matt just built this beauty for me ... custom M3 bezel with optic, XHP-70, 2x18350 IMR, L/M/H and mellow neutral tint. 

This unit cranks out 3000 plus lumens ... 

Matt does incredible work .... great guy.


----------



## AndyF

Nice set up Weklund.


----------



## ven

AndyF said:


> Nice set up Weklund.



+1 !!

Agree ,great guy


----------



## ven

Big thanks to P for the borrow of the triad:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

HUGE thanks to Sean:thumbsup:


----------



## Tachead

Man you have some nice lights Ven:thumbsup:

Could you give us some details on that 6P with the Oveready tail please? Sweet light.


----------



## ven

Tachead said:


> Man you have some nice lights Ven:thumbsup:
> 
> Could you give us some details on that 6P with the Oveready tail please? Sweet light.




Thanks tachead, very lucky with some too!! special gifts which are very touching and special to me.

The 6p i bought because of Mike and Kev(their fault!!!) so i had to have some USA light in my house(seem to have a few now!). I got it from NY at around £45 so maybe $60 ish which is good for me. The tail is a borrow off P to try out(i have just bought one last night, no black so got a HA one for the C2's ). The cap is real nice, nice grip yet smooth to touch. P has the trit slot free triad tail cap, if you look here, it will better descibe for you.
http://www.oveready.com/a-parts/tailcaps/moddoolar-c-triad-tail-natural-ha/prod_197.html

The drop in is a VOB by Matt here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...S-XHP-70-lt-Copper-P60-modules-3000-OTF-lumen!

He is a super top chap!! so cant recommend him enough.......

Back on the xhp70 de-dome drop in, programmable driver, around 3000lm or more depending on food its fed(bigger cells). The beam is beautiful, seriously..........its a wall of light and the hot spot is barely noticeable,out side i can not see it!! Moderate throw with lots of spill, tint is stunning too , tad on warm side of neutral thanks to the de-dome of the 5000k xhp70!! Real power house of stunning beam quality!





For now its living back in




The drop in




On to the 6p again, its having either Seans triple nichia or the malkoff neutral when it comes.....................dont know yet!!

Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Cool mike , beam pics please going to go all incan in the 6p next time I go up stairs(where light is)Just for a change and stick with it for a bit!

Today from Sean I got a little light, better known as a gizmo






Oh hang on


----------



## akhyar

Congrats on your Gizmo ven.
Handled one few months back.
Awesome and impeccable build quality light


----------



## ven

Thank you, really like it, not sure on the standard version as not tried that. This has been breathed on by Sean(SOYCD)Very nice tint, 22 mode programmable and xp-l HI measured at 2.7a at tail...............guess a sinner at some point now...............

Only after you get a gizmo:naughty:


----------



## akhyar

Even though I'm a tint snob nowadays, I'm still a lumens junkie at heart


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

akhyar said:


> Even though I'm a tint snob nowadays, I'm still a lumens junkie at heart



And the great thing now is that you can have both. 

Glad you like the Haiku ven!


----------



## ven

Certainly can with this gizmo, not sure on lumens but if 2.7a at the tail it's got to be 800+ or about that .

Cheers Sean , love at first light!


----------



## ven




----------



## Thud1023

Nice Ven!

The beautifully etched Pi Projects lights, including the one and only Stormtrooper : )



Pi Projects


----------



## ven

Cheers

Love the storm trooperthat i will not be showing my little one!!! "can i have?............can i have?"

I want one too


----------



## easilyled

Congrats on your great Haiku, Mark. It looks a cracker and after Sean's handiwork I'm sure it has an amazing beam too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Congrats on your great Haiku, Mark. It looks a cracker and after Sean's handiwork I'm sure it has an amazing beam too. :thumbsup:



Thanks, it is Daniel,real nice tint and can appreciate it a lot more when dark and eyes not adapted to other tints! Crazy how it effects what one perceives . When shining it with the HDS hi cri it appeared around 4500k+, now on its own and the next day it's clearly closer to 4000k The hi cri is definitely warmer and as my eyes are a useless judge I would say about a 500k difference. Or in my words the warmer side of neutral.....Either way it's a beautiful tint and love the factor with programming modes for added flexibility . To my eyes the HDS hi cri is around 3500k but that's my eyes :laughing: ( I am a lousy judge!)
Sean does amazing work! Top chap...
Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Jannojj

It's amazing what you can do today with flashights . Congratulations on all the flashights


----------



## Jannojj

Boy I hate it when I do that ! I guess I'm going to have to save up my pennies to get a custom light . I like tblack light and theHaiku is it a m2or c2 I can't read it I am working on a touch iPod .[emoji30]. May I ask what you have invested in the flashights? And who did them ?


----------



## ven

Jannojj said:


> Boy I hate it when I do that ! I guess I'm going to have to save up my pennies to get a custom light . I like tblack light and theHaiku is it a m2or c2 I can't read it I am working on a touch iPod .[emoji30]. May I ask what you have invested in the flashights? And who did them ?




If me you mean, the m2 and c2 are both HAIII natural and the 6p is black

6p with cryos bezel and triad tail cap from Oveready. At the time of pics it had a triple nichia 219 drop in i got off SOYCD which is a 4 mode and has moon.




The M2 is very similar to the c2, but has a z32 head(the cryos on the black 6p is smaller and the size is z44)which has a re-coil part inside which is a spring loaded ring basically..





The c2 normally should look like




All 3 in standard form other than drop ins





c2 has a z32(m2 size) cryos and i have a HA triad tail coming from oveready. This i bought off Barry(precisionworks) who did an amazing job with the two trits!




The black light is a special gift and a HDS rotary 200lm hi cri! love it!! This is fed a 16340 IMR cell, quite a compact light so perfect for EDC uses




For more details on the HDS look here
http://www.hdssystems.com/

Hope of some help


----------



## Jannojj

Yes , Thank You I have a light from HDS. 250 rotary tail love the light but I was thinking about a triple for it , my two Lumamax l2 I would appreciate maybe just the l2 's


----------



## Jannojj

[emoji30]got go thank you later


----------



## ven

Not sure on a triple for the HDS, would have to be a custom modder i guess to take that on unless you have the knowledge....................would be pretty awesome tbh!!!

Sinner would be an option for a nice ti triple !

Take it easy:thumbsup:


----------



## ven




----------



## Thud1023

Completed the holster set for the SPYs : )



Cool Fall SPYs


----------



## ven

Thud1023 said:


> Completed the holster set for the SPYs : )
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Fall SPYs



Absolutely out of this world, amazing arsenal of custom awesomeness..................thats before those amazing works of art holsters!!!!

Stunning!!!


----------



## ven




----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Mark - that's a really nice collection of small lights you've got there now. Definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## ven

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Mark - that's a really nice collection of small lights you've got there now. Definitely something to be proud of.



Thank you Sean

I do like my little to moderate size lights a lot...............these tend to be the ones you grab over the big bruisers(for me most of the time anyway).

Could not have done it all without you guys:thumbsup: So thanks to all


----------



## Str8stroke

Thud super impressive rigs there! Thud those holsters are so awesome, I can almost smell them from here! lol
ven, very well rounded collection now! I have a hard time choosing between Gizmos and HDS. I guess it is a First World problem to be proud of! ha!


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> ven, very well rounded collection now! I have a hard time choosing between Gizmos and HDS. I guess it is a First World problem to be proud of! ha!



Thank you

:laughing: to tell you the truth i could not pick out of the actual light front, one of course is very special to me as a gift from a good friend, the other from a good friend too, that all aside.

The HDS feels nicer in hand due to being smoother, the UI on the HDS rotary i prefer a little, just being able to dial in before firing up.The hi cri tint is very nice and love it.............
The gizmo has a real nice clip,love the effect Sean has done with the stone washing , the output is impressive for the size and flexibility is great with up to 22 mode group options. Tint again is fantastic at 4000k.

Both have real tight and secure heads with the O rings(feels super water tight).Both top quality products!

............I honestly would struggle to say which is better. They are both slightly better at certain things, be it output or feel. Quality wise there is not much in it to me, more work has gone into the gizmo regarding body imo...............

Simply put, if you have either, you need the other if you can..........Both has a weakness with the 16340 cell being limited on choice. Same breath it makes for a more compact light(i know Sean has made his HDS so that 18350 is on the menu)..............I guess Sean prefers the HDS as he has not sold that :laughing:

The easy solution is rotate on EDC duty............I kind of treat them as different so not in a comparison way.

So yep, might have been easier/quicker just to say +1 :laughing:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

ven said:


> .............I guess Sean prefers the HDS as he has not sold that :laughing:



You bet I haven't - love my HDS Rotary lights.


----------



## Str8stroke

ven, you summed that up well. I often wish all manufactures and builders would build to accommodate the 18350. That is one of the outstanding features of the Hanko Twisted Trident. That would be the next light I suggest you put on your Wish or should I say, Gift List.  The Hanko is superb in every aspect.


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> ven, you summed that up well. I often wish all manufactures and builders would build to accommodate the 18350. That is one of the outstanding features of the Hanko Twisted Trident. That would be the next light I suggest you put on your Wish or should I say, Gift List.  The Hanko is superb in every aspect.




:laughing: you mean dream list! would love a hanko one day, gives me something to aspire to:thumbsup: Now if i can talk Rach out of not getting a kitchen:thinkingor anything else right now) i could buy the lot in all the flavours................leave it with me






5 min gap








:tsk::whoopin:








Picks one self up off floor.............no is the answer :laughing:


----------



## ven




----------



## xdayv

Acebeam K40M.


----------



## balane

I know it's been done a hundred times but this one is all mine...finally!
18650 provides the power and a Sportac triple provides the light. Blue trits for the tailcap are on their way.


----------



## balane

Condensed into single post above.


----------



## ven

Loving that a lot balane .....can be done a 100 times more and I will never tire at the sight of that's set up......one of my fav! Real nice work there

Stunning pic Dave !


----------



## KDM




----------



## ven

:wow: Ken, The kids will be fine without food for a month or two(yes they do eat that much :laughing: )


----------



## jonwkng

Prometheus Lights Alphas


----------



## ven

As always Jon...............sublime


----------



## Thud1023

Great pics Jon! Love that blue next to the carbon fiber : )


----------



## easilyled

Both beautiful lights Jon, but I'm a sucker for raw metal. Is the light on the bottom copper? It looks magnificent.


----------



## xdayv

ven said:


> Stunning pic Dave !



Thanks Ven!


----------



## Str8stroke

jon! awesome awesome sir! I would throw some blue Orings on that Ti bead to match the light. That light looks like NRA blue.


----------



## KDM

ven said:


> :wow: Ken, The kids will be fine without food for a month or two(yes they do eat that much :laughing: )



Yeah peanut butter and crackers is enough for them. :laughing:


----------



## ven

:laughing: I am not spoiling them, it's not Christmas you know!


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> As always Jon...............sublime





Thud1023 said:


> Great pics Jon! Love that blue next to the carbon fiber : )



Thanks, guys! 



easilyled said:


> Both beautiful lights Jon, but I'm a sucker for raw metal. Is the light on the bottom copper? It looks magnificent.



That's Jason's signature Electroless Nickel on Aluminium. The photo was taken with incandescent lighting in the room. Oops, forgot to adjust the white balance. 



Str8stroke said:


> jon! awesome awesome sir! I would throw some blue Orings on that Ti bead to match the light. That light looks like NRA blue.



Yes, the NRA Blue Cerakoted light inspired the similarly coated run of HDS lights.  Oops, forgot to swap beads.


----------



## RGRAY

I've been collecting Peak Eigers and these came up nib from 2004.
So I bought them. 
Shasta, Matterhorn and Kiimanjaro


----------



## ven

Your on fire Rick !!! Congrats on finding all these lights


----------



## Hoodzy

*Not all of my Lights, but most of them *


----------



## ven

Loving the pics, nice line up!! How are you finding the T10 ? Keep pondering over this one......


----------



## MAD777

Hoodzy said:


>


Hoodzy, your collection is really on fire! No, I mean REALLY on fire! Seriously, on FIRE! As in burning up! LOL


----------



## Hoodzy

Haahah, goes to show how bright they are!! haha :twothumbs


----------



## Hoodzy

Thank you!, yea its a nice light, really good throw, but i hardly use it because its hard to pocket... haha


----------



## Hoodzy

Few other pics


----------



## ven

Creative...............love it!


----------



## Hoodzy

ven said:


> Creative...............love it!



Thanks


----------



## ven

Big thanks to Vinh, new k70vn!

















Big thanks to Matthew for a new mint c2, another nice addition to my young surefire collection...............dont know what it is but i love the C2 a lot!!

The SF's


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> Big thanks to Vinh, new k70vn!



Ven, if you can point that K70vn skyward about 5 hours after sunset, it should be dark here in Florida so that I can see the beam across the pond! LOL


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Ven, if you can point that K70vn skyward about 5 hours after sunset, it should be dark here in Florida so that I can see the beam across the pond! LOL




Nope you need to invite me over and see it in hand i promise i travel "light" :nana:


----------



## MaynardJamesKeenan

Will post after they are installed.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Very nice MJK. I am wondering where you got those as SteelFlame appears to be out of stock on these for going on a year now.


----------



## ven

Very nice Maynard !!! 

Yes always appear out of stock :thinking:


----------



## Eric242

You´ll need to check their pages at the right time  I bought four throughout the last year.


----------



## Inebriated

Here they are. I broke perfectly good Loctite for this. One G2X is missing, and I have several of those ultra cheap keychain and small multi-AAA lights, but they rattle around the junk drawers. 

Besides a couple more X300's and M600's, all I really need is a classic Maglite. I have $65 to kill at REI, I'm thinking about a new 3D ML300L and an older 3D incan of Amazon to host a Malkoff conversion... thoughts? Edit - scratch the 3D incan, I just saw the 6D. I want the 6D.


----------



## TKC

*Here are some pix I took today of my new Malkoff.
*


----------



## ven

Very nice! Something about that light, it's plain but interestingly good looking......(whatever that means) :laughing:


----------



## MaynardJamesKeenan

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Very nice MJK. I am wondering where you got those as SteelFlame appears to be out of stock on these for going on a year now.


 There were some up today. For McGizmo. Couple of friends bought some.


----------



## Inebriated

ven said:


> Very nice! Something about that light, it's plain but interestingly good looking......(whatever that means) :laughing:


I see what you mean. Malkoff lights have a very clean aesthetic.


----------



## didi_1606

Tain and Sinner


----------



## MAD777

didi_1606 said:


> Tain and Sinner


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



+1 absolutely !


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

ven said:


> +1 absolutely !



+2 I haven't seen the Mokume Sinners posted up for sale yet - been desiring one of those.


----------



## Glofindel

New toy.


----------



## kj2

Just in


----------



## markr6

Manker E01. Nichia 219C @ 4000K. A bit warm for me, but very pleasant color rendering. Great light for $12 or so.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Just in


----------



## TKC

*Jon: That CF Prometheous is phenomenal!! I LOVE it!! CONGRATS!!*


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


> Manker E01. Nichia 219C @ 4000K. A bit warm for me, but very pleasant color rendering. Great light for $12 or so.





$12.............


----------



## ven

Getting ready for a little shoot later, one contender


----------



## ven

The new Thrunite tn32ATATvn


----------



## easilyled

ATAT?

Is that a robot carrying it Mark?

Very intriguing.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> ATAT?
> 
> Is that a robot carrying it Mark?
> 
> Very intriguing.




Star wars Daniel, the AT-AT...............but the lego one that is 100000 and 1 pieces :laughing:

I am just being silly


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> The new Thrunite tn32ATATvn



Gee whiz! If I had know that Vinh was providing a custom carrier for this light, I would have ordered one also! 
😉


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Gee whiz! If I had know that Vinh was providing a custom carrier for this light, I would have ordered one also!
> 



Its delicate


----------



## ven

Had a little play with





Beam




To prove from a gizmo!




Beautiful 4000k xp-l HI tint.......amazing work Sean.








To show how impressive, this is a warm predator pro v2.5!


----------



## easilyled

The throw is most impressive for such a compact light with a 20mm diameter reflector Mark.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> The throw is most impressive for such a compact light with a 20mm diameter reflector Mark.




Its quite shocking Daniel, to say made up is an understatement. I was limited as my wardrobe(carry bag inside) was blocked from doing the bedrooms, so limited to not many lights. Forgot altogether the tn32UTvn to compare with the k70vn!! The HDS and pocket rocket will be some of the next for pics
Another gizmo




k70vn







xhp70-de-dome drop in, living in the M2



cant see it fully, but it lit the field up!!


----------



## Str8stroke

I finally finished up my new OR 26650 Triple D (ODL Overready Defense Light) Freshly installed V5 Triple 33. Hopefully (after seeing ven's) I can get a beam shot or two soon. Now I just need to figure out if I want some trits or not. Pretty sure I do. However, I haven't measured the trit slots yet. Anyone have a idea of what fits? I still have some fresh Norland, so I just need to measure and decide colors, wait on them to arrive, then install. 
Anyways, I was going to hold out for the Amber V5, but like a true flashaolic, I was too impatient, so Red it is! ha
Oh, I added a quick paracord 350 lanyard. The 350 is a perfect fit for the lanyard hole. 550 is too large and 250 seems to small on this beast. Obviously, I don't want to drop this one. Of course if you ever held one of these things you would know why they call it the Tank. Besides its bulk, the knurling is so extreme it almost acts like velcro in your 4 digits and makes your opposable thumb think it is locked into one of those straw Chinese handcuffs! So I highly doubt I will drop it. 

And now, Ladies and Gentleman, without further ado; I present to you.......In HI Def.........full stereo.........My Triple D! 










I should credit SOYCD for offering the ODL host for sale. Naturally he shipped it super quickly. Speaking of quick shipping, OR did a great job on sending out this release of drop ins. I was surprised to have it in my grubby paws before the weekend. So that was a nice surprise.


----------



## MAD777

Wow Str8stroke! Don't hold back on posting more pictures of that puppy. I'm sure we won't get tired of seeing it! 
😉


----------



## ven

Stunning str8, absolutely love it and was so tempted myself.........Sean is da man!!! awesome guy.

Love that set up and the 26650 form imo is the best/comfiest(ok not the most ideal for edc but who cares!!)in hand.

With time permitting, i am going to get a couple of quad pics tonight(dont have any high output triples) but not that much difference between high output triple and ,quads other than wall hunting and larger hot spot...........

If you dont have one str8, you really need a VOB xhp70 5000k de-dome............honestly it eats triples and quads for breakfast in the beam perfection stakes, yet a wall of light!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

easilyled said:


> The throw is most impressive for such a compact light with a 20mm diameter reflector Mark.



It's actually only a 17mm reflector in the Haiku, but it's really deep for it's size so it's able to capture a lot of the light and throw it forward. 

I have to say the outdoor throw is pretty impressive for the size - would love to see a side by side with the HDS for comparison.  I never did get a chance to bring it outdoors and test its potential.


----------



## Str8stroke

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> It's actually only a 17mm reflector in the Haiku, but it's really deep for it's size so it's able to capture a lot of the light and throw it forward.
> 
> I have to say the outdoor throw is pretty impressive for the size - would love to see a side by side with the HDS for comparison.  I never did get a chance to bring it outdoors and test its potential.



Ask and you shall receive: I did this the other day. I was having a discussion with another member who was debating the throw/hotspots between the two and did these in the back yard. From my experiences the HDS always seems like it out throws the Haiku. They are both killer lights no questions. 
FWIW and full disclosure. In this pic, I was running a Datiled Nichia in the Haiku. And the HDS is a NRA 4K. Both were running same battery. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...L-SOLD-Custom-Aleph-and-McGizmo-Light-Engines


----------



## ven

Cool pics str8, thanks for sharing!

Well as i did a bigand forgot the tn32UTvn for comparisons, i am aiming to get out tonight with the said and k70vn again. I will also take the 4000k gizmo Sean and the HDS hi cri, for a few pics too....

Been busy and resting now.............cutting a tree down in back..........and by that i mean a proper tree and cut into chunks into a HUGE trailer a mate brought(attached to a tractor). My poor knee is even poorer now(like my wallet) :laughing: ............no flashlight was used during the removal of this tree Down side being a south facing garden.......lots of sun light(thats a bad thing for us flashaholics).


----------



## ven

The HDS will not out throw this gizmo off Sean str8, he has modded it with a 4000k xp-l HI and 3a driver..........its a mini beast and honestly not too far off a predator pro warm. This is hugely impressive in itself as the predator is HUGE compared and obviously a far larger head/reflector.............


----------



## Str8stroke

Yes yes! I should have said, "Stock" HDS & Gizmo lights, not a super beast like yours. You HAVE to do some beam shots tonight! lol


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> Yes yes! I should have said, "Stock" HDS & Gizmo lights, not a super beast like yours. You HAVE to do some beam shots tonight! lol



I will do my best, got to put a bed together yet thats awaiting delivery.......roll on Monday so i can go work for a rest :laughing:










Proof its a gizmo!








This is what you need str8(must buy need) the VOB xhp70 de-dome 5000k




Perfect beam, nicest beam i have in a p60 format................full stop!!!

Pic does absolutely no justice as it will light up a field!!!


----------



## ven

Gizmo




Now my eyes can see the tree that is faint in background very clear, could easily tell if someone was stood there for example, the phone is just a phone for pics unfortunately 

This is the VOB beast, does overwhelm the camera so dims right down but get an idea


----------



## ven

If i had a slow shutter speed and set at say 5000k, you would see everything lit up............being honest i do find it frustrating , but i still enjoy stretching the legs, and even though i capture 30% of what i see, it gives a slight idea of what to expect.


----------



## Str8stroke

OH, WOW! That is stupid!!! I love it. That is what I call a keeper! You did well with the pics. Way cool.


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> OH, WOW! That is stupid!!! I love it. That is what I call a keeper! You did well with the pics. Way cool.



Thanks, tbh i am highly critical of myself............just the way i am, never happy (well mainly never) as i always could do better!! Thanks for the kind words, seriously though the drop in is a must for you, it is a perfect beamed quad!!! and programmable all the same. Its that good, my quads/triples (still awesome and in use and will continue to be) but honestly feel its 2nd best now........Feel free to re-read that statement!

These days and being spoiled as we all are, you must admit it gets harder to impress............so it takes a lot for me to say that. I do understand the subjective part, some like hot spots etc, but if a wall of light is your game(buying a triple or quad leads me to believe you do like walls of light) then get one str8............if you dont like it i will buy it off you! I know 100% i wont be sending a payapl to you............





and on topic

been koff'd


----------



## ven

Disclaimer.......me my phone and I :laughing: 
Lights i tested for quick beam pics




For this hread tstr8 and Sean
HDS Rotary HI CRI 200lm




Mcgizmo xp-l HI 4000k


----------



## ven

Was not sure at 1st, the malkoff drop in, neutral flavour 3 mode, starts in low...........but wow, love it. Love the amount of balance between throw and spill...........i was very wrong with my actual expectations from a quick indoor test




Seans triple nichia 219




EDC plus neutral(very nice as well)


----------



## MaynardJamesKeenan

That haiku output is INCREIDBLE. I'm curious if that's something I can send my haiku off for. Sinner vs Haiku Crusader


----------



## ven

Speaking of incredible...........WOW stunning, love those clips !

pm SOYCD , he maybe able to help out there

Few more beam pics taken as bored, this time these lights




Beam pics lower down on this thread
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...various-Vinh-light-pics-amp-random-ones/page2


----------



## tex.proud

Took a pic of my very small collection while doing some maintenance. Recently joined, and my addiction is growing.


----------



## Str8stroke

tex, that is a good start!. We all started some where. Then for some of us, things got just a little out of hand. :grouphug: Kinda like that bottom toilet plunger light you got yourself there! lol We know how it happens. 

I am going to have some fun, and take a wild guess: Either that Life Gear or light on the far right are one of the first ones that got you hooked? lol 

Welcome to the forum! Have fun!!

Of topic: You may want to check in with your dentist soon. It looks like along with being a budding flashaholic, you may also suffer from a sever case of Adult Periodontitis.


----------



## Poppy

I don't know if many of you have seen this light.

I got it last year at a Star Trek Convention.

It's a Convoy S2+ that's been moded by James3 in the UK, to include a
Nichia 291C emitter driven at 3.04 amps with four modes including a moonlight.

Very nice, user light.

But the neatest modification was the addition of a Romulan Cloaking device.

Here it is partially cloaked.






And here it is Fully Cloaked!






Pretty cool eh?


----------



## tex.proud

Str8stroke said:


> tex, that is a good start!. We all started some where. Then for some of us, things got just a little out of hand. :grouphug: Kinda like that bottom toilet plunger light you got yourself there! lol We know how it happens.
> 
> I am going to have some fun, and take a wild guess: Either that Life Gear or light on the far right are one of the first ones that got you hooked? lol
> 
> Welcome to the forum! Have fun!!
> 
> Of topic: You may want to check in with your dentist soon. It looks like along with being a budding flashaholic, you may also suffer from a sever case of Adult Periodontitis.



You are correct. I picked up the Life Gear at RadioShack as an impulse buy next to the batteries I was there for. Then the junk on the right. It sits in my glove box hoping it get used some day. As for the plunger, it rots away in the tool box on my truck. They have served Their purpose I guess. Got me started looking for better. Learning a lot here. 

Tex.Proud


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> I don't know if many of you have seen this light.
> 
> I got it last year at a Star Trek Convention.
> 
> It's a Convoy S2+ that's been moded by James3 in the UK, to include a
> Nichia 291C emitter driven at 3.04 amps with four modes including a moonlight.
> 
> Very nice, user light.
> 
> But the neatest modification was the addition of a Romulan Cloaking device.
> 
> Here it is partially cloaked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is Fully Cloaked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool eh?




Very  , like the imagination!!! class poppy.................:thinking: or is it real............???


----------



## bykfixer

If you turn on your anti-matter ion detector Ven you'll know quickly...

See the cloaked device leaves a trail particles just like the exhaust of an automobile...
So even in the 24th century they do emissions testing...
It's part of the reason the Federation banned cloaking technology...stupid tree huggers...


----------



## ven

:laughing:


----------



## _UPz

acebeam with a young _kaede_ maple


----------



## ven

Great pic, you really do need a money tree though.............


----------



## NoNotAgain

ven said:


> Great pic, you really do need a money tree though.............



Pictures of money trees will get you a visit from the local police. 

I hear they don't like the competition.


----------



## ven

NoNotAgain said:


> Pictures of money trees will get you a visit from the local police.
> 
> I hear they don't like the competition.




and you certainly know this gregg, from your amazing lights!!!

You really need to be showing them off!!!!


----------



## emarkd

Gathered up all my BLF Special Edition lights for a family photo today







Back Row:


Lumintop BLF SD10
Trustfire A8 BLF
Starry Light SA-22 BLF Edition
M24 Sniper BLF-TE
Kronos X6 SS/Cu
BLF X6-SE
LuckySun BLF D80-SE
Front Row:


BLF Mini
BLF A6 bare (with custom Rufusbduck curly maple battery tube)
GBGB BLF-348
BLF A6 black
ReyLight Copper Tool
ReyLight Titanium Tool
RoMiSen BLF UV Special
Kronos X5 Cu
ReyLight BLF Ti


----------



## markr6

My first Malkoff. MD2 with Nichia 219 @ 4000K M61 dropin. Hi/low ring too.


----------



## dhunley1




----------



## Str8stroke

emarkd, good gracious, that is freaking awesome sir!!! Thanks for the group shot. 

dhunley1, those are some little pocket rockets with those cells! Bet they get hot! lol


----------



## ven

Awesome family of BLF's emarkd


----------



## dhunley1

Str8stroke said:


> dhunley1, those are some little pocket rockets with those cells! Bet they get hot! lol



Lol. I've only had them in "turbo" mode for a few minutes at a time and they didn't warm up very much. I'm sure they would after some extended use though. I usually only use the 3 and 50 lumen mode on the LD11, but I like having the extra output available if I need it. 

I did try a 14500 in my LD09 2015 edition and that one started to warm up after a few minutes on turbo. It's a good bit smaller than the LD11 though, so I'm sticking with Enloops for that one.


----------



## mjpgolf1

dhunley1 said:


> Lol. I've only had them in "turbo" mode for a few minutes at a time and they didn't warm up very much. I'm sure they would after some extended use though. I usually only use the 3 and 50 lumen mode on the LD11, but I like having the extra output available if I need it.
> 
> I did try a 14500 in my LD09 2015 edition and that one started to warm up after a few minutes on turbo. It's a good bit smaller than the LD11 though, so I'm sticking with Enloops for that one.



The LD09 is designed to take a 14500. I run the Fenix 14500 that came included in the bundle with the LD09 and I've never had any problems. Any light of that size will get a little heated on turbo after a short time but it is perfectly safe and actually recommended by Fenix to run a 14500 in that light. They actually advertise the lumens of the light based on running a 14500.


----------



## xdayv




----------



## ven

Love the MT-G2!!! Cool pics




Nichia triple


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice photos xdayv! :thumbsup:


----------



## _UPz




----------



## ven

:naughty:


----------



## xdayv

ven said:


> Love the MT-G2!!! Cool pics





dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice photos xdayv! :thumbsup:



Thanks guys!


----------



## easilyled

Some amazing pics xdayv and UPz! :thumbsup:


----------



## dhunley1

mjpgolf1 said:


> The LD09 is designed to take a 14500. I run the Fenix 14500 that came included in the bundle with the LD09 and I've never had any problems. Any light of that size will get a little heated on turbo after a short time but it is perfectly safe and actually recommended by Fenix to run a 14500 in that light. They actually advertise the lumens of the light based on running a 14500.



I know it's designed to take a 14500, otherwise I wouldn't of tried it. I have the LD11 for when I want something a little brighter, so I'm just using Eneloops in the LD09 for the increased run times. I may change my mind and run a 14500 in the LD09 in the future, but for now, I'm sticking with Eneloops.


----------



## trojansteel




----------



## Chicken Drumstick

Nichia 219B 90CRI EDC torch




5mA moonlight mode and 3amp High mode, no PWM.


----------



## ven

L2T and nichia triple


----------



## akhyar

Awesome lights ven!


----------



## ven

Thanks for kind words, need to do a group pic, would need to be an aerial pic!!! and then the boss would have proof that "nah its the same one, your memory is going" :laughing:


----------



## markr6

Quick shot of some Zebras in my briefcase. Of course that's overkill, but there's plenty of space so why not?


----------



## ven

very cool Mark, that is far from overkill!!! plenty of room for more, then when you need another case for the rest of your ZL's...............that maybe overkill


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

That's a very handsome light Mark. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> That's a very handsome light Mark. :thumbsup:




I had to look back and check i was not in the reflection...............




Cheers


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> I had to look back and check i was not in the reflection...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Lol! I've had to remove all the mirrors in my house. I was frightening myself too much!


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Lol! I've had to remove all the mirrors in my house. I was frightening myself too much!



:laughing:
I dont think we have any up right now, last time i looked i had no gray hair!!! ................apparently


----------



## seery

A couple of Gene's creations.


----------



## mjpgolf1

dhunley1 said:


> I know it's designed to take a 14500, otherwise I wouldn't of tried it. I have the LD11 for when I want something a little brighter, so I'm just using Enloops in the LD09 for the increased run times. I may change my mind and run a 14500 in the LD09 in the future, but for now, I'm sticking with Enloops.



I gotcha. I'm really enjoying my ld09. I've found myself reaching past lots of other lights to put that torch in my pocket daily. Just the right size and decent output with the 14500 in it.


----------



## Poppy

Very Nice Chicken Drumstick.
I have one built by James3 in the UK but with a 3.04 amp driver.
Mine has a Nichia 219C emitter.

I am not sure which emitter I prefer, the 219B or the 219C.
He also built a triple for me with the same but 6 amp driver with an XPL hi 5000K who's tint I prefer to the other two.

Who built your customized Convoy C2+ ?




Chicken Drumstick said:


> Nichia 219B 90CRI EDC torch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mA moonlight mode and 3amp High mode, no PWM.


----------



## TKC




----------



## dhunley1

mjpgolf1 said:


> I gotcha. I'm really enjoying my ld09. I've found myself reaching past lots of other lights to put that torch in my pocket daily. Just the right size and decent output with the 14500 in it.



Yeah, the LD09 is a nice little light. I've kind of designated mine as my "riding" light for when I'm out on my bicycle or motorcycle. 

If you like the LD09, I highly recommend the LD11. It's kind of like an LD09 on steroids and it has the best beam and tint of any Fenix I've owned.


----------



## Trevilux

My new Nitecore MH20GT, 33.000cd in a very compact rechargeable by MicroUSB light (XP-L Hi V3).


----------



## ven

seery said:


> A couple of Gene's creations.





Very nice pair


----------



## ven

iphone M2 version




Would love that colour!


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> :laughing:
> I dont think we have any up right now, last time i looked i had no gray hair!!! ................apparently



Mark, I'm not fussy. Any hair on top of my head would be most welcome, including gray hair.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Mark, I'm not fussy. Any hair on top of my head would be most welcome, including gray hair.




:laughing: 

I am on my way!!! i have been pulling it out enough recently!! off to paint fences soon............deep joy! and no gray paint !


----------



## KDM

ven said:


> Thanks for kind words, need to do a group pic, would need to be an aerial pic!!! and then the boss would have proof that "nah its the same one, your memory is going" :laughing:



It's bad when you need a drone to take a picture of all your lights. :laughing:


----------



## ven

KDM said:


> It's bad when you need a drone to take a picture of all your lights. :laughing:




:laughing: even worse when the drone cant fly high enough for yours


----------



## Defiars2

my Zebra eating grass


----------



## ven




----------



## Str8stroke

a Zebra eating grass, I get it!


----------



## seery

ven said:


> Very nice pair



Thanks ven!


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

Poppy said:


> Very Nice Chicken Drumstick.
> I have one built by James3 in the UK but with a 3.04 amp driver.
> Mine has a Nichia 219C emitter.
> 
> I am not sure which emitter I prefer, the 219B or the 219C.
> He also built a triple for me with the same but 6 amp driver with an XPL hi 5000K who's tint I prefer to the other two.
> 
> Who built your customized Convoy C2+ ?


Thanks for the kind words. I'm using the Qlite driver too. I know it's not a lumen monster driver. But I really like it when set for moonlight too. 

I modded it myself. Apart from some of the BLF group buy lights, I tend to mod them myself. Works out a lot cheaper most/some of time. But can be frustrating when it doesn't work as planned.

I haven't tried the 219C yet. And I must build a Nichia triple. I have a copper pill for an S2 reading waiting.


----------



## seery




----------



## KDM

ven said:


> :laughing: even worse when the drone cant fly high enough for yours



HA! I've scaled back quite a bit, but a few on the way. :devil:


----------



## ven

That's what they all say 

Well to cap it off....


----------



## easilyled

That light's a real beauty Mark. :bow:

Are you going to install trits in the remaining empty slots?


----------



## ven

Thanks for kind words Daniel , tbh the trit slots are wasted really as no plans for this light. I would have had the" trit slot less ". version of available :laughing: .


----------



## balane

I put ice blue trits in my Triad tailcap.


----------



## ven

Maybe my mind will change as it has green trits on the body of the C2...............

It does make it easier to find in the night!


----------



## Noctiluco




----------



## MAD777

Wow Noctiluco, not only do you have some nice flashlights, but you have camera skills too!!!


----------



## Noctiluco

Thanks MAD777 !


----------



## ven

Nice line up Noctiluco, love how the different ano shows, is that a dark Ti olight 2nd from front?


----------



## KDM

Nice C2 Ven!


----------



## dlmorgan999

MAD777 said:


> Wow Noctiluco, not only do you have some nice flashlights, but you have camera skills too!!!


Indeed!


----------



## ven

KDM said:


> Nice C2 Ven!




Cheers, got problems now, the M2 wont turn on till i get it one...........then the other c2 has kicked off and said only low mode till it gets "triaded"


----------



## dhunley1

My "riding" light.


----------



## Noctiluco

ven said:


> Nice line up Noctiluco, love how the different ano shows, is that a dark Ti olight 2nd from front?



Yes, a dark PVD Ti; I think Olight stopped distributing this finish by problems with stability of PVD layer, and transform the unsold pieces in the bead & blasted finish


----------



## ven

Interesting, its very very nice!!! really like the look of that dark Ti


----------



## ven

Triad tail cap would not make contact with the 2x 16340's , just a tad too short(2mm to be exact)

So





little magnet , very strong !




So if I do use it on the M2, will need a small magnet to space it out. Did not want on the base as being a twisty ....well not ideal as it will be moving!


----------



## xdayv

Ven, love that triad on the C2. What type of Natural HA matches the color of the body? I believe there are 2 options to choose from, dark and light.


----------



## akhyar

Nice SF C2 and M2 you have there ven!


----------



## ven

Cheers guys , reg colour I don't know tbh as did not notice a choice. The triad natural matches the m2 head very well(not the body ) . On the c2 it's a more noticeable difference in shade. 

Thinks its it's kind of pot luck to get a perfect match, as even the lights themselves are hardly ever perfect ,due to the HAIII process!


----------



## jonwkng

Okluma TinyDC


----------



## balane

There is a light and dark Natural available on the Moddoolar product line. Dark is the closest match to a C2 body and it's obvious if you see the two options side by side. However, it's not a very good match. I also have a C2 with dark natural Triad and natural Cryos bezel. None of the three finishes match each other. If an exact match is what you're after that will take a trip to the Cerakote refinisher.


----------



## ven

Very nice Jon 

Whats inside the little beauty


----------



## didi_1606

Sinner's and e-series heads


----------



## KDM

Nice Lego Jonwkg! 

Very nice collection didi!

Yesterday's mail call


----------



## ven

Stunning didi

I want yesterday's mail tomorrow  very nice trident pair


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

WOW KDM, those Tridents are sweet.


----------



## Str8stroke

KDM comes to make us insanely jealous again! Those are very nice sir!


----------



## KDM

Thanks guys, here's a shot of the Zr lights.


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Very nice Jon
> Whats inside the little beauty



Stock Okluma internals - triple 219. Love the tint.



KDM said:


> Thanks guys, here's a shot of the Zr lights.



Wow, congratulations! TWO Zirc Twisted Tridents! Sweet!

On another note...
Where's The Nugget, Paul?


----------



## KDM

What light is that Jonathan?


----------



## Str8stroke

KDM: The Fraz QTC 26650. They are tanks. And killer for the price. I love mine and would never sell it. The Nugget is a long waited 18350 or 123 size in proto form now.
Watch his videos! lol
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...hts-(2nd-run-and-combo-package-now-available)


----------



## KDM

Thanks Str8stroke, I had seen the 26650 version before but thought the one pictured looked smaller. Nice!


----------



## easilyled

That's a great Trident family that you're building up KDM. :thumbsup: I'd love a copper one but they don't seem easy to pick up.


----------



## easilyled




----------



## ven

Stunning , at first(on phone so small screen) I thought it was a trick pic! One where you have blurred the light into a circle :laughing: One of the nicest rear ends I have seen


----------



## rikyric

Hanko Copper Gunner Grip Twisted Trident, with Custom Steel Flame Dragon Clip.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Stunning , at first(on phone so small screen) I thought it was a trick pic! One where you have blurred the light into a circle :laughing: One of the nicest rear ends I have seen



Thanks Mark. Whenever I see that tail, I feel like grabbing it and turning it on.


----------



## KDM

easilyled said:


> Thanks Mark. Whenever I see that tail, I feel like grabbing it and turning it on.



Great lights and even better line lol! There is a lottery ongoing now on the Hanko FB page for a copper gunner grip.

Awesome light Rick!


----------



## easilyled

KDM said:


> Great lights and even better line lol! There is a lottery ongoing now on the Hanko FB page for a copper gunner grip.
> 
> Awesome light Rick!



Is the lottery for a free copper gunner grip or for the chance to buy one?

I'm not on Facebook because I tend to prefer my privacy but I feel like I'm missing out purely because of this group.


----------



## KDM

easilyled said:


> Is the lottery for a free copper gunner grip or for the chance to buy one?
> 
> I'm not on Facebook because I tend to prefer my privacy but I feel like I'm missing out purely because of this group.



A chance to buy one. Yes you are missing out! Come join us on the dark side.


----------



## weklund

Link to Hanko Lottery page please ...


----------



## egrep

easilyled said:


> Is the lottery for a free copper gunner grip or for the chance to buy one?
> 
> I'm not on Facebook because I tend to prefer my privacy but I feel like I'm missing out purely because of this group.



Facebook privacy controls allow you to effectively block out everything and everyone. You can find us at https://www.facebook.com/groups/HankoMachineWorks/ We'd love to see you there!


----------



## easilyled

egrep said:


> Facebook privacy controls allow you to effectively block out everything and everyone. You can find us at https://www.facebook.com/groups/HankoMachineWorks/ We'd love to see you there!



Thank you Jon. I will see what I can do. In the meantime, I sent you an email.


----------



## Marclon

KDM said:


> Nice Lego Jonwkg!
> 
> Very nice collection didi!
> 
> Yesterday's mail call




What are metal are these?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## Hiro Protagonist

easilyled said:


>




Simply stunning lights Daniel...
:bow:


----------



## Str8stroke

^^^There have been some amazing lights posted in the last few days.^^^


----------



## easilyled

Hiro Protagonist said:


>



Hiro, that's an amazing collection of LF2XTs, really beautiful!

What is the Damascus light in the front?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

Thanks Daniel! It's a LF2XT that runs a 10180 instead of a 10440. The bezel has an aspheric lens to reduce the overall length, or you can use a stock lens and run it as a mule.






It's much shorter than the Dam LF2XT when you compare them side by side. There are more photos of it in the LiteFlux lights photo thread.


----------



## easilyled

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Thanks Daniel! It's a LF2XT that runs a 10180 instead of a 10440. The bezel has an aspheric lens to reduce the overall length, or you can use a stock lens and run it as a mule.
> It's much shorter than the Dam LF2XT when you compare them side by side. There are more photos of it in the LiteFlux lights photo thread.



Thanks for the explanation. You must surely have the most complete collection of exotic LF2XTs.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


>


Very nice lights, and excellent photos Daniel! :thumbsup: The second photo is super sharp! Did you get a new lens?

Both of those lights are great, but I still have a soft spot (pun intended) for copper. 

When I first saw this post, only the top half of the first photo was showing in my browser, and I had no idea what I was looking at.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice lights, and excellent photos Daniel! :thumbsup: The second photo is super sharp! Did you get a new lens?
> 
> Both of those lights are great, but I still have a soft spot (pun intended) for copper.
> 
> When I first saw this post, only the top half of the first photo was showing in my browser, and I had no idea what I was looking at.



Thanks very much Dave. I'm not surprised that you couldn't make out half of the top photo .... it must have looked quite strange! 

No, its still the same lens that you recommended to me which is a good lens but not one of the really expensive ones. The bottom picture did come out quite sharply though, probably because there was quite a lot of light so the shutter speed was quick. I then increased the contrast afterwards a bit.

I also love that copper light and hopefully will have a copper twisted trident soon. :thumbsup:

You must add at least one twisted trident to your magnificent collection. They are fantastic lights.


----------



## KDM

Awesome lights and shots easilyled!


----------



## KDM

Marclon said:


> What are metal are these?



Zirconium and copper


----------



## easilyled

KDM said:


> Awesome lights and shots easilyled!



Thanks KDM. So are yours.


----------



## bykfixer

Bedside table clutter:




L to R:
- Rayovac 2aa Industrial bi-pin
(Hidden under the Brinkmann)...
- Streamlight ProTac EMS, ProTac 1aaa and Stylus
- Brinkmann Legend LX
(In bubble wrap)...
- Malkoff MD2
- yellow SureFire G2 (w/ Malkoff NL)
- black SureFire G2 (w/ Malkoff NL)
(top of bubble wrap)...
- Streamlight TL 2 LED
- SureFire G2x Pro
- Elzetta Alpha (with PowerTac tail cap)
- Mag solitaire (w/ Microstream clip)
- Pelican 2320 M6.

Not far from bedside table:




Again L to R:
- In distance camo Mini mag incan
- Bushnell Pro 1aaa
- Bushnell Pro 1 cr123
- Bushnell Pro 2 cr123 (300 lumen)
- Mag ML25LT 3 cell
- Mag ML25LT 2 cell
- Defiant 2aaa Stylus clone
- SolarForce L2M (with Rayovac 300 lumen gear)
- Coast HP7R
- Energizer 2aa
- Energizer 1aa
- Streamlight Strion LED (165 lumen)
- PowerTac Warrior 850
- Streamlight Stinger LED 
- Streamlight ProTac HL4
Not in view: Stinger hardened tail cap,

That's the stuff at arms reach where I typically sleep.


----------



## Str8stroke

You have a Bic in there just in case one of the 20 lights fails! lol Awesomeness.


----------



## MAD777

Str8stroke said:


> You have a Bic in there just in case one of the 20 lights fails! lol Awesomeness.


Too funny! 😄


----------



## balane

Here are some of my lights together for a group shot. Some factory units, some customs and some legos. My favorite is probably the long Solarforce lego with 2 x 18650 running a Sportac drop in.


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## phosphor22




----------



## phosphor22

oops double post


----------



## jonwkng

Elzetta Alpha


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


>




I miss Pentagon Lights. Should've grabbed one of the little angle heads when I had the chance.


----------



## kj2

Surefire G2X LE and G2X Pro.


----------



## kj2

jonwkng said:


> Elzetta Alpha


Still regret it, that I didn't pick one up when they were released.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

bykfixer said:


>



One of the best posts here! :twothumbs


----------



## MaynardJamesKeenan




----------



## Str8stroke

MJK, nice collection sir. Great taste in SF clips too!


----------



## ncgrass

kj2 said:


> Still regret it, that I didn't pick one up when they were released.



Me too... Great looking light


----------



## ven

Old school 



Incan


----------



## jonwkng

Nice 6P, *ven*! You should get a trit bezel for that. 

Meanwhile, today's EDC...
In Singapore, when it rains, it pours... And then some.

Military finish Titanium Twisted Trident (with lots of trits) by Jeff Hanko






So, someone on social media requested for a trit shot.
Don't look into those eyes for too long though.
(On a side note, those small low pressure trit vials are a pain to capture.)


----------



## ven

WOW awesome pic, love it Its been raining for a change here too Jon

6p, now and then it has a cryos on it, but i kind of like the 6p simplicity and standard look tbh.


----------



## Str8stroke

Rain in Singapore? lol Isn't it almost a rain forest? I want to be adopted by jonwkng! He leaves no doubt he has to have the baddest collection on the island!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice light Jon - and you weren't exaggerating when you said lots of trits! Do you know how many total there are?

Also, I love the eye trits!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Wow - the glowing skull eyes definitely complete the light. Very cool!


----------



## jonwkng

Str8stroke said:


> Rain in Singapore? lol Isn't it almost a rain forest? I want to be adopted by jonwkng! He leaves no doubt he has to have the baddest collection on the island!



Thanks, *Str8stroke*! I've recently *ahem* _influenced_ one of my friends from Singapore to get a nice Zirconium Twisted Tridents with trits. Hopefully we'll be seeing some photos from him soon... 



dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice light Jon - and you weren't exaggerating when you said lots of trits! Do you know how many total there are?
> 
> Also, I love the eye trits!



Thanks, Dave! 82 + 2 trit dots in the clip. 



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Wow - the glowing skull eyes definitely complete the light. Very cool!



Thanks, Sean! 
Sure reminds me of first-year medical student days when some of us used to carry around a skull and half skeleton.
Hmm... Come to think of it, trit spheres would totally make a nice addition to a skull.


----------



## ven

82...................


----------



## DellSuperman

jonwkng said:


> Thanks, *Str8stroke*! I've recently *ahem* _influenced_ one of my friends from Singapore to get a nice Zirconium Twisted Tridents with trits. Hopefully we'll be seeing some photos from him soon...



Can't wait to see this fellow's new light soon!


----------



## DellSuperman

Str8stroke said:


> Rain in Singapore? lol Isn't it almost a rain forest? I want to be adopted by jonwkng! He leaves no doubt he has to have the baddest collection on the island!


@Str8stroke there is an adoption queue alrdy, so get in line! Hahaha.. 
And yes, he definitely has one of the most impressive collection of lights.


----------



## jonwkng

Today's carry...
Cool Fall Spy 007 (TiN Coated)
Definitely one of my favourites...


----------



## ven

Stunning Jon,


----------



## bykfixer

jonwkng said:


> Today's carry...
> Cool Fall Spy 007 (TiN Coated)
> Definitely one of my favourites...



Bond: James Bond.





From when Bond was in 007 kindergarten.
Cub Scouts lights from the 1960's.


----------



## MAD777

bykfixer said:


> Bond: James Bond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From when Bond was in 007 kindergarten.
> Cub Scouts lights from the 1960's.


Now those are what I would call "Flashy Lights" 😄


----------



## bykfixer

MAD777 said:


> Now those are what I would call "Flashy Lights" &#55357;&#56836;



Super thin wall deals that when using C to aa adapters are light as a feather.






Just don't drive a tank over it please.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Today's carry...
> Cool Fall Spy 007 (TiN Coated)
> Definitely one of my favourites...



Still looks immaculate and beautiful Jon. Do you take any extra precautions to avoid the coating being scratched? I think its quite scratch resistant IIRC.


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Still looks immaculate and beautiful Jon. Do you take any extra precautions to avoid the coating being scratched? I think its quite scratch resistant IIRC.



Hey Daniel,
No extra precautions. They coat drill bits with Titanium Nitride. 
The translucent lustre allows the nice machining to be seen underneath, but none of the typical titanium carry marks.
Unlike brass, it looks the same as the day I received it from Dave.


----------



## vadimax

jonwkng said:


> Hey Daniel,
> No extra precautions. They coat drill bits with Titanium Nitride.
> The translucent lustre allows the nice machining to be seen underneath, but none of the typical titanium carry marks.
> Unlike brass, it looks the same as the day I received it from Dave.



Titanium Nitride is being used to strengthen cutting edges of tools for steel machining, so it should be


----------



## balane

TiN is also used to coat firearm parts. Hard to imagine a more volatile environment than that. I've seen these parts after thousands of rounds and they look virtually as good as the day they were refinished. It's great stuff!


----------



## KDM

Awesome Spy Jonathan!


----------



## KDM




----------



## easilyled

Very nice collection KDM. What is the tall light?


----------



## KDM

easilyled said:


> Very nice collection KDM. What is the tall light?



Thanks, it's a Mcgizmo Haiku with a AA Pak. It comes with a keyring slot milled but I used it to house a 2x6 trit, it's visible from the button side as well.


----------



## ven

WOW KDM , amazing family of special custom shininess


----------



## KDM

Thanks Ven, just a little tribute to the people who build these awesome lights.


----------



## KDM

This one's for you Ven.


----------



## ven

awesome EDC kit!!! I love those tridents and the clips...............one of the nicest(if not the) looking lights imho right now.


----------



## jonwkng

Here Be Dragons!
Today's carry & back-up.
TnC Copper & Titanium 18650 P60 Dragons with PR-P60 drop-ins.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Here Be Dragons!
> Today's carry & back-up.
> TnC Copper & Titanium 18650 P60 Dragons with PR-P60 drop-ins.



Jon, those Dragons are absolutely magnificent. The nicest TNC lights perhaps. I'm so tempted but was trying to "thin" my herd a little. Aarghh!


----------



## easilyled

Updated Hanko collection 





Showing a bit more trit!


----------



## MAD777

Amazingly beautiful!


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Amazingly beautiful!



+100

Stunning.....


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

Stunning too Mark, in more ways than one!! Have you tested it yet?


----------



## easilyled

MAD777 said:


> Amazingly beautiful!





ven said:


> +100
> 
> Stunning.....



Thanks.


----------



## KDM

WOW what an awesome collection easilyled!

And Ven, wow what a light! Careful you'll put someone's eye out with that thing...


----------



## MAD777

KDM said:


> And Ven, wow what a light! Careful you'll put someone's eye out with that thing...



Ven had to get a permit from the fire department to have that light! LOL


----------



## Str8stroke

Those last three pics are nuts! Cool stuff. This is why this is one of my all time favorite threads here.


----------



## easilyled

KDM said:


> WOW what an awesome collection easilyled!



Thanks KDM. We're very fortunate to be in the "Hanko era". Trying to make the most of it.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Stunning too Mark, in more ways than one!! Have you tested it yet?



I was hoping to last night but not luck, hopefully soon


----------



## MAD777

I thought it was time to update the compilation of my large & medium sized flashlights. 

http://i.imgur.com/upcQl9b.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/f120pyp.jpg
From top left going clockwise:
Acebeam K40Lvn XPG2 PDT
JetBeam T6vn XPL PDT
Niwalker MM18vn [email protected]+XML2 PDT
Nitecore TN36UTvn [email protected] shaved
Eagletac MX25L3C Nichia 219b
Eagletac MX25L3Cvn XPG2 boosted

http://i.imgur.com/a9KKRfk.jpg
From right to left:
Eagletac M30Cvn XPL PDT
Eagletac S200C2vn XPG2 PDT
Nitecore EC4S XHP50
Nitecore EC4SW MTG2


----------



## Str8stroke

Nice set up there MAD. Tell us what you think of the EC4S Nitecores? I have been curious about those.


----------



## MAD777

Str8stroke said:


> Nice set up there MAD. Tell us what you think of the EC4S Nitecores? I have been curious about those.


The EC4S is great & the EC4SW is even better!
Obviously, I don't go for stock lights often, so that alone should is an endorsement. Nitecore hit it out of the park for the combination of things they got right. It's lighter weight than any other in its class. Two batteries, side by side don't add much bulk while doubling the runtime. The diameter of the head does not exceed the width of the double battery compartment. The length was held to a minimum. 

The 2000± lumens, while bright, doesn't heat up the flashlight for quite awhile. Can be run indefinitely one step down. 

Both have a nice, smooth transition from hot spot to spill, with the EC4SW being the most smooth. 

I first bought the EC4S and loved it so much I purchased the EC4SW, which I like even better for the rich tint & better color rendition. 

If someone who could afford only one flashlight asked my opinion, the EC4SW is what I would advise them to buy.


----------



## Thud1023

Going with a colorful pic today : )



HDS/SF


----------



## MAD777

WOW! Now that's colorful! 
Reminds me of hand painted Abel fly reels.


----------



## ven

Awesome family of shiny vinh's MAD

Love the lights of colours thud


----------



## archimedes

Third one down *IS* by Abel....


----------



## easilyled

MAD777 said:


> I thought it was time to update the compilation of my large & medium sized flashlights.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/upcQl9b.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/f120pyp.jpg
> From top left going clockwise:
> Acebeam K40Lvn XPG2 PDT
> JetBeam T6vn XPL PDT
> Niwalker MM18vn [email protected]+XML2 PDT
> Nitecore TN36UTvn [email protected] shaved
> Eagletac MX25L3C Nichia 219b
> Eagletac MX25L3Cvn XPG2 boosted
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/a9KKRfk.jpg
> From right to left:
> Eagletac M30Cvn XPL PDT
> Eagletac S200C2vn XPG2 PDT
> Nitecore EC4S XHP50
> Nitecore EC4SW MTG2



That's a very impressive collection of some great powerhouses! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger Sully

I just redid the top shelf today so there are some lights that make duplicate appearances.





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MAD777

Man! I need a cabinet like that! 
(and some more flashlights) LOL


----------



## weklund

*
... New Vestureofblood Custom M3 Bezel ...*

My buddy Matt just built me a beautiful custom M3 bezel.

Matt installed a custom module with Sport driver, neutral XHP-70 emitter and optic.

Absolutely stunning build.

This beauty sports a 3 mode UI with evenly spaced H/M/L settings with memory.

Max output is in the neighborhood of 4000 lumens of flawless creamy white flood.

This set up includes a Leef 2 x 18650 C to M body and Surefire SW02 switch.

Currently powered by two 18650 IMR 3500 mAh batteries. 

Matt is a delight to work with and a master at his craft.

Many Thanks for the awesome build.


----------



## ven

Roger a truly amazing collection going on there and love the display!

That is s beauty weklund, Beauty and the beast!!

Would love a custom reflector drop in for my M2 as lots wasted with a p60 in. Still an amazing beam from the de-domed xhp70! One of my all time fav drop ins! 

Random pic of a few vn's


----------



## Genna

Thanks to:

- VOB (XHP-70 dropin[emoji41])
- FM (2x26650 body/tailcap)
- Cryos (Cryos M2 bezel)
- DellSuperman (10+ Amp Judco switch)


----------



## Genna

weklund, it's a beautiful lego! [emoji106]🏻


----------



## ven

Awesome set up Genna


----------



## weklund

Genna said:


> weklund, it's a beautiful lego! [emoji106]



Danke ... Matt is currently building another M3 for me. The new build will sport 5000 lumen 3 x XHP-50.


----------



## Genna

ven said:


> Awesome set up Genna



Many thanks! 



weklund said:


> Danke ... Matt is currently building another M3 for me. The new build will sport 5000 lumen 3 x XHP-50.



Sounds great! Thanks to Matt I can built my own triple...


----------



## Genna

Thanks to:

- VOB (Triple XHP-50 dropin)
- McGizmo (Aleph 3 head & tailcap/switch)
- PEU (Pineapple body)


----------



## ven

Awesome Genna , wow that triple looks amazing !!! Need me one of them!!!


Some random pics I have of lights at bed side!

Few surefires with various drop ins


Quad p60vn xpl HI , VOB xhp70 de-dome, malkoff neutral LMH and nichia triple




Few triples and quads, 2 triples,3 quads,3 triples




Couple of Ti




Mini lights(one Madison's)




Various small lights, edc or previous key chain




Pop can flood 




Some Convoys






Some of the solarforce I have at home(mixed in with ec32vn/predator/pd35vnQ)


----------



## easilyled

That's a great collection Mark. You have an amazing variety of lights with different beams and emitter combinations. I find that Solarforce lego with the SS body, Copper Cryos head and brass coloured (is it TIN coated?) bezel-ring very attractive.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> That's a great collection Mark. You have an amazing variety of lights with different beams and emitter combinations. I find that Solarforce lego with the SS body, Copper Cryos head and brass coloured (is it TIN coated?) bezel-ring very attractive.




Thanks Daniel, i do like lots of options for lights, tints,beams and form factors etc.............keeps the interest and gives lots of flexibility  That has a very nice neutral tinted EDC plus triple inside(for now), bezel ring is simply a xeno one. These are pretty cheap on the bay of e and come in a variety of metals.



In black




Plain or crenelated




For the gold, check ebay and No 151700771519


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Thanks Daniel, i do like lots of options for lights, tints,beams and form factors etc.............keeps the interest and gives lots of flexibility  That has a very nice neutral tinted EDC plus triple inside(for now), bezel ring is simply a xeno one. These are pretty cheap on the bay of e and come in a variety of metals.
> 
> 
> For the gold, check ebay and No 151700771519



Thanks for the photos and the tip.


----------



## ven

Couple of big boys, tk75vnQ70 with run time kit and rc40vnT, latter still heavier with 2 cells less(6) and no extra heat sinking due to being very good factory !


----------



## weklund

*... C2's ...

*


----------



## Str8stroke

^^^^Those be some fine C2s!





Some Tain, or should I say Tainish, lego fun. I may have posted this a while back? can't remember lol







OR Triple P60, feed by Efest 14500s! just for kicks


----------



## easilyled

Some creative legos, str8. Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD777

And I always thought Legos were for kids.... Obviously not! 
(We'll, maybe grown kids! LOL)


----------



## dlmorgan999

Str8stroke said:


> Some Tain, or should I say Tainish, lego fun. I may have posted this a while back? can't remember lol



Love this combination!


----------



## ven

Awesome lego C2's and love the lego str8 as well, very distinguished!!


----------



## ven

Isn't the rc40vn cute!


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Isn't the rc40vn cute!



I'd be a bit wary if I received a compliment like that about it.


----------



## ven

:laughing: just trying to make it look small.................guess i am not capable!


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> :laughing: just trying to make it look small.................guess i am not capable!



It can't be easy when you possess such a big weapon! I am familiar with the problem.


----------



## ven

:laughing:


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> :laughing:



Trouble is that I hardly get it out anymore!! Its become a bit obsolete.






(My SR90)


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Trouble is that I hardly get it out anymore!! Its become a bit obsolete.
> 
> Is this the older RC40 Daniel, that us what started my want for one years back, love the form factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My SR90)




Ahhhh just seen the sr90!!


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Ahhhh just seen the sr90!!



Indeed. That's a real monster. It will belong in a Flashlight museum soon but it was the first really big, powerful flashlight that was encroaching into HID territory and was revolutionary for its time. The 9A that fed to the SST90 had to be wicked away pretty effectively as it can easily melt wires and circuits.


----------



## ven

A beast for sure, maybe dig it out and make an excuse to enjoy! Cant beat getting an old(shelved so to speak) light out and enjoy, proper bit of old school flashlight enjoyment...........well its not really that old! Puts many newer lights to shame!


----------



## greatabpe




----------



## Roger Sully

These are some rididculously awesome collections!


----------



## easilyled

My copper/copper containing flashlights:-


----------



## ven

wow wow wow .....................wow Daniel, stunning!!!


----------



## easilyled

Thanks Mark.


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

That's Beauty and the Beast Mark.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> My copper/copper containing flashlights:-


Gorgeous collection Daniel! I still really like the warmth of copper.


----------



## Str8stroke

easilyled said:


> My copper/copper containing flashlights:-


those are awesome.


----------



## Thud1023

Highlighting the Steel Flame clips today : )



Steel Flame clips


----------



## ven

Stunning line up thud :wow:


----------



## jonwkng

A couple of Lux-RC FL33s. Beautiful lights with perhaps the most sophisticated triple light engines around.
(18350 shorty running triple 5000K XP-G2s off the 334LE and 18650 running triple 219Bs off the new 371DLE)


----------



## ven

WOW Jon , very smart!  Presume programable drivers in these two beauties....


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Gorgeous collection Daniel! I still really like the warmth of copper.



Thanks Dave. I know exactly what you mean about copper. :thumbsup:



Str8stroke said:


> those are awesome.



Thank you.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> A couple of Lux-RC FL33s. Beautiful lights with perhaps the most sophisticated triple light engines around.
> (18350 shorty running triple 5000K XP-G2s off the 334LE and 18650 running triple 219Bs off the new 371DLE)



They are indeed beautfiul Jon. I'm trying to work out the color/material that they're made of. They have a lovely sheen to them. I think I'd be too scared to carry them if they were mine.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> I'm trying to work out the color/material that they're made of. They have a lovely sheen to them. I think I'd be too scared to carry them if they were mine.


They are aluminum with a TiCN PVD ceramic coating (titanium carbo-nitride physical vapor deposition). It's a very different look, and quite appealing to me.

I have two of them now as well (one from a long time ago, and one just received). My new one has a special treatment to the finish - I'll try to post a photo soon.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> They are aluminum with a TiCN PVD ceramic coating (titanium carbo-nitride physical vapor deposition). It's a very different look, and quite appealing to me.
> 
> I have two of them now as well (one from a long time ago, and one just received). My new one has a special treatment to the finish - I'll try to post a photo soon.



Thanks Dave, I'll look forward to your photo as I do all of them. They are still the benchmark for excellence of flashlight photography in my opinion.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Thanks Dave, I'll look forward to your photo as I do all of them. They are still the benchmark for excellence of flashlight photography in my opinion.


Thanks for the kind words Daniel.


----------



## quazzle

in this version only the battery tube/fins made of alu (steel would be too heavy and less thermal efficient).
all other parts are made from SS, mirror polished


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> WOW Jon , very smart!  Presume programable drivers in these two beauties....



You had to ask.  Serge has been making triple engines... Erm... Like forever.
Oveready/Torchlab triples are using the 371D Light Engine at the moment.

Love programmable lights!

(Video credit - Courtesy of Serge)



dlmorgan999 said:


> They are aluminum with a TiCN PVD ceramic coating (titanium carbo-nitride physical vapor deposition). It's a very different look, and quite appealing to me.
> 
> I have two of them now as well (one from a long time ago, and one just received). My new one has a special treatment to the finish - I'll try to post a photo soon.



Thanks for replying, Dave! Oooh... You've got one of those specials (Like the one on Serge's avatar photo?)

So far I have no problems with the finish. Lots of fingerprints at the end of the day, but as you can see, the PVD coat is beautiful and functional at the same time. Stands up to use, not abuse.


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Thanks for replying, Dave! Oooh... You've got one of those specials (Like the one on Serge's avatar photo?)


Yup - like that. At this point, I think I should have time on Friday evening to do a quick photo shoot.


----------



## ven

Very impressive Jon, thanks for sharing that I must say that is very very impressive and had no idea how user friendly it would be! Love it!!!


----------



## dhunley1




----------



## tex.proud

dhunley1 said:


>




What battery pack is that? I'm assuming water proof? I need a solution for tossing a couple batteries in my bag/backpack with no worries.

Tex.Proud


----------



## dhunley1

tex.proud said:


> What battery pack is that? I'm assuming water proof? I need a solution for tossing a couple batteries in my bag/backpack with no worries.
> 
> Tex.Proud



It's a delrin "battery locker" from CountyComm. They have them for AAA, AA and CR123. 

http://www.countycomm.com/batterylocker.html


----------



## MAD777

Small flashlight collection:
http://i.imgur.com/PQmUqZc.jpg

L to R:
Maratac 123 Cu
Astrolux 01 Cu Nichia 219b 
Astrolux SC Cu 
Lumintop Worm Cu
Mini1vn
Eagletac S200C2vn XPG2 PDT 
Eagletac TX25Cvn XPG2 PDT 
Nitecore P12GT XPL-HI 
Eagletac D25A Nichia 219b 
Sky Lumen SL2 triple XPL PDT 
Lumintop TOOLvn XPL HI 
4sevens XP2L-X
4sevens Mini123
Eagletac D25Cvn ti XPL 
Thrunite Ti2


----------



## Newlumen

jonwkng said:


> A couple of Lux-RC FL33s. Beautiful lights with perhaps the most sophisticated triple light engines around.
> (18350 shorty running triple 5000K XP-G2s off the 334LE and 18650 running triple 219Bs off the new 371DLE)



Nice man. This light look like an owl or some kind of face. Look carefully..


----------



## jonwkng

Newlumen said:


> Nice man. This light look like an owl or some kind of face. Look carefully..



Yup, Serge posted this on #1717 of this thread. 



quazzle said:


>


----------



## ven

Very nice line up MAD, loving the copper!


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> Very nice line up MAD, loving the copper!


Thanks ven. Cheap little copper lights are my diversion while waiting for Vinh's next release. LOL 😄


----------



## ven

:laughing: no doubt the copper collection will grow significantly then!


----------



## OrcaTorch

Just join the fun!


----------



## ven

That's an interesting looking light !


----------



## Str8stroke

Gatekeeper (just opened it up a minute ago: this thing is bad to the bone!), Gizmo, BLUE silly, Darksucks Ti (glow rings to match trits in clip screws!), camo para 250, Hogo Stingray, Kitchen table. See I listed everything including the kitchen table!


----------



## Thud1023

Wow! Nice set-up Str8!


----------



## easilyled

Some great looking toys there Str8, love the Stingray pouch.

How much will it cost you to Fedex your kitchen table over to me in the UK?


----------



## LAMPARITA

Nothing fancy, just my everyday working tools


----------



## sandalian




----------



## jonwkng

Today's carry...
Okluma Copper/Brass TinyDC


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Today's carry...
> Okluma Copper/Brass TinyDC



Jon, did you mix and match a full brass & copper light or did it come like that? I'm presuming the former. Very nice either way. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

+1 Very nice

Does that make it a custom custom?


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Jon, did you mix and match a full brass & copper light or did it come like that? I'm presuming the former. Very nice either way. :thumbsup:



You're right, Daniel! Mix & match. 



ven said:


> +1 Very nice
> 
> Does that make it a custom custom?



Thank you, my friend. Customs are customs.


----------



## ven

Special EDC for the weekend


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Special EDC for the weekend



Nice, my friend! Mastered the UI yet?


----------



## ven

I am happy as it is Jon, the rotary is perfect for having a pre dialed output and a press /hold of the switch for max. I find the UI perfect as is


----------



## recDNA

ven said:


> I am happy as it is Jon, the rotary is perfect for having a pre dialed output and a press /hold of the switch for max. I find the UI perfect as is


325 or 250 or 200?


----------



## ven

recDNA said:


> 325 or 250 or 200?




200 rec, very nice beam/tint and once the hot spot is a couple of foot away , it has a very soft blend into the spill. Really is a useful beam


----------



## seery

That pic just took me from six o'clock to noon ... in a HURRY! :wow:



ven said:


>


----------



## Str8stroke

Sinner & Humphrey Muley











Medford T S35vn & Spy Tri-V3 SWGG, Vegas & Vault





Edit: Dang, I was meaning to post this in the Knife & light thread. Oh well.


----------



## ven

stunning, love the medford! That is a beast

and not forgetting the tri v3...............WOW


----------



## easilyled

Amazing pictures, str8. I think they're your best yet.

Your sinner has that very natural aged look like its been left out in the rain.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Amazing pictures, str8. I think they're your best yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Your sinner has that very natural aged look like its been left out in the rain.




You know daniel , it's got me kind of thinking, mr str8 loves his aged look on his gear!.......wonder if he is doing an aged look on himself too


----------



## ven




----------



## kj2

My ZL family


----------



## ven

Nice family kj2, got to ask! Which is your fav ZL


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Nice family kj2, got to ask! Which is your fav ZL


oehh, that's a difficult one. Tintwise the SC32w but overall I go for the SC600 MKII. Haven't used the SC600 MKII and 600w MKIII side-by-side, though. 
For headlamp, the 602w is my choice. Nice floody beam


----------



## ven

I like tough Q's

I am tempted for my 1st ZL , thinking xhp35 HI so far............


----------



## ven

Today/tonight's EDC


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> You know daniel , it's got me kind of thinking, mr str8 loves his aged look on his gear!.......wonder if he is doing an aged look on himself too


Maybe it's a "Portrait of Dorian Gray" kind of a thing where his flashlights & knives are aging, while he stays young!


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Maybe it's a "Portrait of Dorian Gray" kind of a thing where his flashlights & knives are aging, while he stays young!




Could be MAD!!!.................. nah i reckon str8 is covered in patina


----------



## tex.proud

My AA lights enjoying the wet weather here in TX.
Fenix E12, Manker T01, and Nitecore MT1A


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> You know daniel , it's got me kind of thinking, mr str8 loves his aged look on his gear!.......wonder if he is doing an aged look on himself too





MAD777 said:


> Maybe it's a "Portrait of Dorian Gray" kind of a thing where his flashlights & knives are aging, while he stays young!





ven said:


> Could be MAD!!!.................. nah i reckon str8 is covered in patina



Well I don't know about str8, but my face is covered in patina while my lights stay young! :mecry:


----------



## Str8stroke

Me showing patina? Ha!! NOPE. I guess that is why I like my gear to show it. I really dig antiques. I own a bunch. I guess that is where it comes from? As for my person: When folks see me, they typically think I am younger than I am. The reality is I am a nerdy looking dude. Atleast that is what my wife says. She is probably right. She says I have "nerd hobbies" too. When you almost eat, breath and sleep flashlights some people find that nerdy! However, there have been so many times over the years that my nerdy flashlights have helped us out of a jam, she now likes that nerd hobby. I am sure some of you suffer from the same Nerd Complex.


----------



## ven

Well you make it  to be a nerd str8


----------



## Bullzeyebill

ven said:


> Today/tonight's EDC



What light do you have there? 

Bill


----------



## Collector01

jonwkng said:


> Today's carry...
> Cool Fall Spy 007 (TiN Coated)
> Definitely one of my favourites...



Simply stunning . One day .....


----------



## ven

Hi Bill, it's a special gift of Daniel, the pocket rocket 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?376253-Pocket-Rocket-9th-run-XM-L2


----------



## ven

In the face of an m361N......love it!


----------



## GusManB

Here is a small Snap Shot of my Cabinet.
Shown is most but not all my lights.
Some Surefire's have parts abroad that are getting upgraded like my Z2, and M3, and my U2-Porcupine, and E heads. Will update the picture as I get back more Parts


----------



## MAD777

Nice collection GusManB!


----------



## GusManB

ven said:


> In the face of an m361N......love it!



I agree with you on that Ven the Malkoff Drop-in are so eye Appealing, this is the M91B in my 6P






Thanks Mad777,

My collection is constantly a WIP per say with sending out parts for upgrade or mods. Most of my customs on the left are whole though, and that C2 in the front I am going to say it's how it will stay with the cryos Parts and Triple from Tana( my first SF)


----------



## Str8stroke

MAD777 said:


> Nice collection GusManB!


Ditto. He has his Crown Jewel lurking in the background. You defiantly need to post a group pic when you get everything together.


----------



## GusManB

I look forward to that.


----------



## ven

Very very nice gusman, love the variety and taste in the customs.


----------



## ven

Big thanks to James for sending me a clip, THANK YOU!


----------



## Eric242

I already posted these in the sinner thread but since we have way too many cool threads..... 

I think I finaly arrived at a finish that is worthy to be called post apocalyptic and that I like a lot  stonewash - blowtorch - stonewash - blowtorch - stonewash - blowtorch


----------



## ven

WOW...................................


----------



## MAD777

Nice gif at the end there Eric. 
You have great patience, Grasshopper!


----------



## Ladd

Cool stuff, Eric! I like the animation.


----------



## markr6

Ladd said:


> Cool stuff, Eric! I like the animation.



That is cool!!! The disappearing feather is freaking me out


----------



## Tejasandre

markr6 said:


> That is cool!!! The disappearing feather is freaking me out



Lol. I hadn't seen it. It's like that brick wall thing , now I can't unsee it.


----------



## Str8stroke

Ha, that is one cool Sinner. Love the finish. I am guessing it is Ti under there? lol


----------



## Eric242

markr6 said:


> That is cool!!! The disappearing feather is freaking me out


Honestly, when I put the animated gif together I was like "what the heck ist that" but didn´t realize it was a feather until your post :sick2:



Str8stroke said:


> Ha, that is one cool Sinner. Love the finish. I am guessing it is Ti under there? lol


Yes, it´s a Titanium Sinner. Not much.... aahm nothing left of the original surface finish. Even the steel screws are anodized blue/purple/gold... although hard to see in the pictures. I´ll try to get a better pic of the clip which has golden surface scratches (made with a screwdriver and than reanodized).


----------



## Str8stroke

Well your method produced great results. I may have to try that on a light. I like it that much. All I have is a small Fenix or D25Ti to try it on. But the knurling may screw things up. What do you think?


----------



## Eric242

Well I think you are right about the knurling. The recessed parts won´t be affected by the stonewashing and keep their original colour of the first anodizing most likely disrupting the "pigmented" colour pattern.


----------



## Eric242

Here´s a picture of the clip and screws..... hard to capture the colours. At certain angles the golden "scratches" don´t show, at others the some colous don´t.


----------



## jonwkng

My brass 18650 P60 Dragon host just arrived from Chris!
Spectacular!
Here be hybrid dragons!


----------



## jonwkng

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## ven

Awesome duo Jon!


----------



## ven

Today's EDC


----------



## balane

My current fave.


----------



## MAD777

A handsome light, balane!


----------



## bykfixer

A few 1AAA's:




L to R:
- MicroStream Gen 2- circa 015
- ProTac 1aaa- circa 015
- Key-Mate incan- circa 1988
- Bushnell 20149- circa 015
- HIPCO Tom Thumb- circa 1957
- Mag Silitaire incan- circa 1997
- Mag Solitaire LED- circa 2014

Coming soon a number by the Photon King...PL-2.


----------



## sandalian

The siblings


----------



## Fresh Light

Moved the lights today to do some cleaning. Here is a quick and dirty.






Mag mod 3" FM head *64656* (7) IMR 26650

KEL LITE 7D

Fire Foxes IV
Fire Foxes III

Noctigon Meteor M43 12x Nichia 219c

Lambda VPT Prototype 5700
Lambda VPT 3 SMO SBT-90 MB
Lambda VPT 3 SMO SBT-70 
Lambda VPT 4500
Lambda VPT3 4500 DeDomed LOP reflector
Lambda VPT XML
Lambda VPT XPG2 DeDomed
Lambda VL Hydra 4XML
Lambda VP Hydra 3XML CW
Lambda VP Hydra 3XML NW Optics
Lambda VP2000 6500
Lambda VP2000 6500 DeDomed
Lambda VP1000 Custom Host Dedomed 6500k SST50
Lambda VP 3c XML
Lambda VP 3c XML
Lambda 2d XML
Lambda 2d XML
Lambda 2c XML
Lambda 2c XML


Xstar D31 Howitzer 3 MCE

Elektrolumens FireSword IV 4 MCE
Elektrolumens Big Bruiser Tri XML2 CW
Elektrolumens Big Bruiser Tri XML2 90 CRI DeDomed Vn54 modded

MTM Super XinTD C8 XML2 U3 Dedomed
Legion II SST50 modded to 90 CRI XM-L2 Vn54
Legion II MCE modded to 90 CRI XM-L2 Vn54

VOB Mag 4c Drop in WW XML2 
Vesture of Blood XM-L2 HiCRI 4c
Macs SST50 Drop in 4500k SST50
Tiabo A10
Malkoff 4c XP-G2 drop-in

DEFT with A5 pill and pre collimator; now updated by OMG to DeDomed XPE2 LR
DEFT with R2 pill


----------



## MAD777

Fresh Light said:


> Moved the lights today to do some cleaning. Here is a quick and dirty.



Oh my!!!


----------



## dhunley1




----------



## lefteye219

Not all but the CoolFall lights for now!!


----------



## tex.proud

I watch this thread, and all I can say is..."I'm Jealous!" Some of you folks have what I would consider some of the most amazing, beautiful, expensive lights I have ever seen. I'm a blue-coller man. I am now, admitadly, a flashaholic!. (is that the first of 12 steps?) I have some time before the things I see here become available. That doesn't stop me from wanting to see the pics, and loving the pics of these torches. By all means, continue! As if you need me to tell you that. I'm enjoying this thread immensely.


----------



## Thud1023

Untitled


----------



## Monocrom

tex.proud said:


> I watch this thread, and all I can say is..."I'm Jealous!" Some of you folks have what I would consider some of the most amazing, beautiful, expensive lights I have ever seen. I'm a blue-coller man. I am now, admitadly, a flashaholic!. (is that the first of 12 steps?) I have some time before the things I see here become available. That doesn't stop me from wanting to see the pics, and loving the pics of these torches. By all means, continue! As if you need me to tell you that. I'm enjoying this thread immensely.



Look on the bright side, ironically this is one of the cheapest hobbies out there. You can top out at $3K for the most expensive custom made, rarest of lights. That amount won't even get you a true luxury category watch, in that collecting hobby.Won't even get you respect in that hobby by other collectors. Maybe if it's an original Man On The Moon model Omega Speedmaster. But at that price, it won't be close to mint condition.


----------



## quazzle




----------



## MAD777

quazzle said:


>


Wow! This pair belong in a fine art exhibition!


----------



## ven

Very special


----------



## kj2

That is Serge's, from LUX-RC, EDC pic. He posted it on FB.


----------



## Hoodzy

My TN12 i got today


----------



## ven

Few lights i hope to take out later for beam pics(well best i can with a phone!)


----------



## balane

Hoodzy said:


> My TN12 i got today



Nice light, of all my 18650 lights the TN12(2016) has the brightest and best beam. I'm running it with a pair of Nitecore RCR123A NL166 batteries.


----------



## Hoodzy

Thank you , i am running a 3500mah keeppower 18650 in mine


balane said:


> Nice light, of all my 18650 lights the TN12(2016) has the brightest and best beam. I'm running it with a pair of Nitecore RCR123A NL166 batteries.


----------



## Fresh Light

MAD777 said:


> Oh my!!!



Thanks, I'd like to get some better photos soon. 
I believe there should be over 100K lumens in that picture with the highest being:
Mag hotwire around 15-17,0000 Lumens
Meteor M43 around 7000
FF4 around 7,000
FF3 around 5-6,000
most of the VP lights are 2,000 OTF
and so on.
They all have batteries. So you know what I've thought I need to do at least with 20 or so.


----------



## MAD777

Lumintop Prince, copper & carbon fiber, XM-L2 in leather holster.


----------



## NoveskeFan

Awesome lights & great photos! My humble collection:


----------



## brand0n

Humble collection. I've been finding out that finding the perfect light for my edc/work needs is hardest than any other piece in my edc kit


----------



## rdnesh69




----------



## Ohhhhhh

And mine , only one and i bought it yesterday :laughing::laughing:


----------



## ven

NoveskeFan said:


> Awesome lights & great photos! My humble collection:




Very nice!!

What p60's have you in them, have you checked out some of the custom ones by vinh/VOB and tana to name just 3!


----------



## Genna




----------



## ven

Very cool lights there Genna


----------



## Genna

ven said:


> Very cool lights there Genna



Many thanks


----------



## MAD777

Genna, you have quite the variety of interesting lights!


----------



## Genna

MAD777 said:


> Genna, you have quite the variety of interesting lights!



Thank you!


----------



## brand0n

rdnesh69 said:


>


Nice collection. Is that an eagletac 3rd from the left?


----------



## NoveskeFan

ven said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> What p60's have you in them, have you checked out some of the custom ones by vinh/VOB and tana to name just 3!



Thanks! I have a Malkoff coming for the 6Z on the left, everything else is factory. I have much to learn about swapping bulbs.


----------



## bykfixer

Yeah, that'll do.
1929 Bond focus beam and 1939 Burgess Range Finder restored


----------



## tex.proud

Ohhhhhh said:


> And mine , only one and i bought it yesterday :laughing::laughing:



Welcome to the forum! If that's your first light, you really can't go wrong with the Fenix PD32. Had one, but gave it to an old Army pal while camping, just after buying the Fenix UC35. Great light! but if you stick around here long enough you'll catch the same fever most of us have. I'm up to only 15 lights thus far.

Tex.Proud


----------



## MAD777

Ohhhhhh said:


> And mine , only one and i bought it yesterday :laughing::laughing:


Off to a fine beginning. Problem is, there's no end! LOL
Welcome!


----------



## Ohhhhhh

tex.proud said:


> Welcome to the forum! If that's your first light, you really can't go wrong with the Fenix PD32. Had one, but gave it to an old Army pal while camping, just after buying the Fenix UC35. Great light! but if you stick around here long enough you'll catch the same fever most of us have. I'm up to only 15 lights thus far.
> 
> Tex.Proud





MAD777 said:


> Off to a fine beginning. Problem is, there's no end! LOL
> Welcome!



Thanks for the early warning  LOL


----------



## canonite

My humble collection...


----------



## Str8stroke

canonite: Nice collection.


----------



## canonite

Str8stroke said:


> canonite: Nice collection.



Thanks.. Hoping it's enough....

For now ...


----------



## jonwkng

Titanium & Damascus Tain Auras :devil:


----------



## ven

WOW X2 , about time Jon, i was missing my weekly eye candy fix!


----------



## NoveskeFan

jonwkng said:


> Titanium & Damascus Tain Auras :devil:



That Damascus :rock: Both of them are sweet! Must've cost a small fortune.


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> WOW X2 , about time Jon, i was missing my weekly eye candy fix!



Thanks, *ven*! Been busy... 



NoveskeFan said:


> That Damascus :rock: Both of them are sweet! Must've cost a small fortune.



Hi, *NoveskeFan*, :welcome:
Hmm... You know, there is a Tain Tribute Thread somewhere... You should have a look there. :devil:


----------



## Str8stroke

Jon, that Damascus really does the trick! I forgot he does the Dam lights smooth and Ti with that killer Tain knurling! 

Just thinking, I have a Dam Ottavino 10280 with a blue trit. It would match real nice! Also, it would be cool to have the AA, AAA, and 10280 in Damascus and blue trits.


----------



## MAD777

Yikes Jon! That's a classy pair!


----------



## Beamhead




----------



## torchsarecool

tn32utvn with 1550 lumens and 402kcd





sr52vn with 1400 lumens and 250kcd

just a couple of comparisons in my back garden between the two vn's

Just want to say thanks to ven for all his advice (and many others!) Great chap, Cheers. hope you don't mind me saying so. Love these lights


----------



## torchsarecool

Them getting ready for their photo shoot


----------



## MAD777

Wow, torchsarecool, it looks like you're setting that tree on fire with the TN32UTvn. There's nothing like a Vinh light!


----------



## tex.proud

Not my collection, just my most recent purchase that I'm stoked about! The Zebralight SC600w MKIII XHP35 HI Neutral. My first Neutral tint light.
I have used it a few days at work thus far, and am quickly discovering why folks rave about the Neutral tint. I have had experiences with it that I will not get into here, but i have a new favorite light, and tint! This thing is Awesome!






I have read so many threads about Zebralight that I had to finally fork out the $$ to get one, and I am certainly not sorry I did! This is now my new EDC and work light. After using it at work, and realizing it's capabilities, I am now a fan of ZL, as if you haven't guessed. I realize that this isn't the official ZL thread, but it's my most recent light purchase, and I love it. Y'all carry on.

Tex.Proud


----------



## Bullzeyebill

tex.proud said:


> I have had experiences with it that I will not get into here
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Go ahead with your experiences, if they are not R rated. LOL.
> 
> Bill
Click to expand...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The FourSevens Family

~ Chance


----------



## tex.proud

Bullzeyebill said:


> tex.proud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had experiences with it that I will not get into here
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Go ahead with your experiences, if they are not R rated. LOL.
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking about keeping this about Photos of your lights. Nothing R rated at all! LOl!
> 
> I use a flashight on a daily basis. I have tried many. All of which were of cool tint. I had to crawl under a house today to chase trouble in a phone line. Normally, I would have used a cool light to illuminate the whole area without fail. Well, what I noticed today is that the cool light I had been using, while lighting the area, also created a glare off of any and every piece of metal within that space, thus reflecting that glare back into my face. Now, mind you, I have used these such flashlights for the 9 years that I have spent in my job. Today, I used the neutral tint (my first) of my Zebralight to do the same job. It did so with the most amount of light, and without the ridiculous glare or previous lights. I could see everything I needed to without the squint of my eyes that would have been necessary with the cool tint lights I had previously used. With experience (one of a few now) I can absolutely understand why folks rave about a neutral tint. I learned today for myself why it is superior in my particular situation.
> 
> My new ZL is the reason for this realization. It is absolutely my new favorite light! Without reservation!
> 
> That is my most recent reason for my post. I'm sure that I will have many more, that will need to be posted in a thread other than "Photos Of Your Lights". Thank you for asking. I hope that this answers your question, and doesn't get deleted because the content doesn't match the thread.
> 
> Tex.Proud
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Thank tex.proud. Keep it coming.

Bill


----------



## ven

Awesome feedback mr tex


----------



## Str8stroke

tex, that is so true. You will also find that wire colors are much easier to recognize. Purple and Brown are not black with a warm tint.Working on cars I find this so important. 

Also, camping/hiking believe it or not. When hiking, if I am using a cool tint headlamp, reflections are not fun. Also, personally when walking using cool, everything on the ground looks black! I can't tell a leaf from scat. By using a nice warm tint, I can make out what is ok to step on and what isn't. I have never hiked in snow, but I am sure WoodWalker could chime in with his vast experience. 
Now you can appreciate the phrase "angry blue tint" just a little more. 

Experienced CPFers skip this next dribble! lol 
For anyone reading this that has never experienced or tested for themselves a nice warm tint led, and don't want to invest a bunch of money to see what it is about. I suggest checking out the BLF Edition A01 CU with the Nichia 219B. You can pick it up for around $20. It is a surprisingly nice AAA light. (I really love the low. It is more like a firefly mode) I recommend this little light to all my friends. 
Also bare in mind, when talking led tints, there is what seems like 1000's of different led tint "bins". These are the variations in temps of the same type of led. So research the tint bins, buy a few, and see what you like. So for example: you can have a XP-L that is 2800K or a XP-L that is 3500K. Each is a XP-L but they have different color temps.


----------



## ven

Nice family of 47's CG, the one centre on the 2nd pic looks a beast next to the x3's!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thank you, Ven. Yes, the S18 is a beast. It weighs 800g with the six CR123A/RCR's in place. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...R123A-RCR)-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-and-more

~ Chance


----------



## ven

wow, beast i like it a lot! Love the fit/finish on these older 47's lights(not sure what the new ones are like). Real nice solid feel, great ano.


----------



## tex.proud

Str8stroke said:


> tex, that is so true. You will also find that wire colors are much easier to recognize. Purple and Brown are not black with a warm tint.Working on cars I find this so important.
> 
> Also, camping/hiking believe it or not. When hiking, if I am using a cool tint headlamp, reflections are not fun. Also, personally when walking using cool, everything on the ground looks black! I can't tell a leaf from scat. By using a nice warm tint, I can make out what is ok to step on and what isn't. I have never hiked in snow, but I am sure WoodWalker could chime in with his vast experience.
> Now you can appreciate the phrase "angry blue tint" just a little more.
> 
> Experienced CPFers skip this next dribble! lol
> For anyone reading this that has never experienced or tested for themselves a nice warm tint led, and don't want to invest a bunch of money to see what it is about. I suggest checking out the BLF Edition A01 CU with the Nichia 219B. You can pick it up for around $20. It is a surprisingly nice AAA light. (I really love the low. It is more like a firefly mode) I recommend this little light to all my friends.
> Also bare in mind, when talking led tints, there is what seems like 1000's of different led tint "bins". These are the variations in temps of the same type of led. So research the tint bins, buy a few, and see what you like. So for example: you can have a XP-L that is 2800K or a XP-L that is 3500K. Each is a XP-L but they have different color temps.



Just picked up a Neutral white headlamp for Camping/Hiking
The ArmyTek Wizard Pro XHP50 (warm)






Tex.Proud


----------



## Taz80

Hey Tex, nice headlamp. You might think about bringing that one to work. I think you'll find it very convenient.


----------



## jon_slider

left to right below: 
Tool 90+ CRI N219b 4000k neutral white, L11c 90+CRI N219b 4500k neutral white, Maratac #1 stock 70CRI XP-G2 6000k cool white










L11c as above, Maratac #2 modified to 90+CRI XPG 3000k warm white,





warm white, neutral white


----------



## jonwkng

Muyshondt Aeon Mk IIIs


----------



## jonwkng

Double post. Sorry!


----------



## Trevilux

Last arrive, simply and power
C8 with XP-L Hi


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## ven

Very nice trio Jon

Is that the daddy mr fixer

Trio of SS work lights, L2T with nichia triple, T10s and TiS


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Very nice trio Jon
> 
> Trio of SS work lights, L2T with nichia triple, T10s and TiS



Thanks, *ven*!

Just love the L2T! Nice heft and bling.  Mine's an aspheric.


----------



## ven

what led inside, xp-g2? 

I like the L2T as it holds up to knock and bangs well, its treated as a tool(which it is).


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


>



Ah! That brings back memories of shorty. (Sorry, that was quite a bit before you joined CPF. The greatest, most epic thing that took place on CPF.)


----------



## bykfixer

Monocrom said:


> Ah! That brings back memories of shorty. (Sorry, that was quite a bit before you joined CPF. The greatest, most epic thing that took place on CPF.)



Got link?


----------



## Monocrom

Thankfully, the Search feature decided to be in a generous mood tonight. Here you go!.....

www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showth...rney-of-Shorty-and-Longman-by-HOGOKANSATSUKAN


----------



## bykfixer

That was AWESOME!!!!

That should be a tv show.


----------



## _nw

Monocrom said:


> Thankfully, the Search feature decided to be in a generous mood tonight. Here you go!.....
> 
> www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showth...rney-of-Shorty-and-Longman-by-HOGOKANSATSUKAN



Haha excellent! Felt kinda like a bizzaro Gumby.


----------



## Monocrom

Happy to hear you guys enjoyed it.
Now back to our regularly scheduled topic.


----------



## bykfixer

Before reading that thread I had the notion of an occasional meme. But after reading it I realized that would be about as cool as the remake of Manchurian Candidate, Attack on Precinct 13 or Ghostbusters...as in anything other than the real thing is destined to be a flop.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> Before reading that thread I had the notion of an occasional meme. But after reading it I realized that would be about as cool as the remake of Manchurian Candidate, Attack on Precinct 13 or Ghostbusters...as in anything other than the real thing is destined to be a flop.




I don't normally make these types of posts. But *+1* on that! (All those film remakes were terrible.)


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Yup.


So, back to topic.
Some lights filled with fresh cells for 'incan week'




A couple of Captains, a Commader and a pair of Mag C cell twisties.




Angle head Army ready to go.
SureFire 6P just in case.




Burgess's, Rayovacs, HIPCO's, DuoTints, Kwik-Lites in lurking in the rear a rare Fulton MX-991\U. (Not 991/U) 

And added since the pic was taken...
A one of a kind Burgess Sattelite








Minty restoration with a flare.
A guy in Massechusetts was selling a bunch of vintage shop manuals for classic cars and had the flashlight in the assortment of items for sale.
Who ever restored it did a great job... even down to feathered edges on the re-paint. No hard edges at all.


----------



## Trevilux

My Lumintop Worm collection, the last Worm 4th generation arrived (with clip)


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Stonewashed Tain Nova.  I gave this stonewash a very rustic finish.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

One more close-up.


----------



## ven

Very nice


----------



## MAD777

Those Tains are outstanding as is. But you have managed to add more value to it .


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Thank you both - it's already getting ready for its travels to a good new home.


----------



## egginator1

Quazzle, what a cool light.....what is it, beautiful folder as well...details please.


----------



## egginator1

Soycd, great job! It's like making a Ferrari even better!


----------



## egginator1

Soycd, great job! It's like making a Ferrari even better!


----------



## jonwkng

New arrivals from Enrique!
Muyshondt Maus Titanium Prototype, Aeon Mk III Opus Mokume Gane & Timascus 





Tiny Maus next to its bigger brother...


----------



## Eric242

Nice Jon! What´s the little Maus eating for energy, CR2?

Eric


----------



## jonwkng

Eric242 said:


> Nice Jon! What´s the little Maus eating for energy, CR2?
> 
> Eric



It has special dietary requirements. N Cells.


----------



## ven

The eyelight of my day! As always stunning Jon


----------



## lefteye219

Current collection


----------



## ven

Stunning!!


----------



## MAD777

That's a lot of shiny trinkets you have there @lefteye219 😍


----------



## 1pt21

lefteye219 said:


> Current collection



WOW!!! The light to the far right really stands out to me as a unique & beautiful piece. What's the setup exactly?? Almost looks like a SF TurboHead of some sort (but not the neck with fins at all), with a body that I've never seen...

Looking forward to more details on that one! Custom piece?


----------



## mjpgolf1

Here is my humble EDC light collection thus far. 

-OLIGHT
S1 Baton
S2 Baton
S2 Baton "copper"
S10R II
S15R
S30R II
I3S
-ZEBRALIGHT
SC5
SC52
-FENIX
LD09
LD02
E11
-NITECORE
EC11
MT2A
P12
-THRUNITE
TI3
-STREAMLIGHT
Protac 2L
Microstream
Stylus Pro
-LUMINTOP
Tool


----------



## jonwkng

lefteye219 said:


> Current collection



Superb collection, *lefteye219*!



1pt21 said:


> WOW!!! The light to the far right really stands out to me as a unique & beautiful piece. What's the setup exactly?? Almost looks like a SF TurboHead of some sort (but not the neck with fins at all), with a body that I've never seen...
> 
> Looking forward to more details on that one! Custom piece?



That's a Thud Ti 26650, a collaboration between Tain and Steve Ku. 



mjpgolf1 said:


> Here is my humble EDC light collection thus far.



Nice collection, *mjpgolf1*!


----------



## Str8stroke

lefteye219, that is very very nice sir! I have a soft spot for the Thud. Could you imagine that in Mokume?? LOL


----------



## Thud1023

Incredible collection lefteye! You are very selective in your masterpieces.


The latest Muyshondt additions..



Muyshondt - copper Aeon Mk. III/ copper Maus Mk. I prototype


----------



## lefteye219

ven said:


> Stunning!!




Thanks  



MAD777 said:


> That's a lot of shiny trinkets you have there @lefteye219 



Many thanks  



1pt21 said:


> WOW!!! The light to the far right really stands out to me as a unique & beautiful piece. What's the setup exactly?? Almost looks like a SF TurboHead of some sort (but not the neck with fins at all), with a body that I've never seen...
> 
> Looking forward to more details on that one! Custom piece?



As Jon said, its a Thud 26650. Beast of a light 



jonwkng said:


> Superb collection, *lefteye219*!



Many thanks sir!!



Str8stroke said:


> lefteye219, that is very very nice sir! I have a soft spot for the Thud. Could you imagine that in Mokume?? LOL



Haha, I can understand, it will be an eye candy in exotic materials 



Thud1023 said:


> Incredible collection lefteye! You are very selective in your masterpieces.



Many thanks, took a while to evolve the collection


----------



## Genna




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nice, Genna. 

~ C.G.


----------



## tex.proud

The more I watch this thread, the more the term "Dreambuilding" comes to mind! Wow! I have bookmarked several sites from reading this thread that I saved to the "Wishlist" folder. Keep 'em coming!

Tex.Proud


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> New arrivals from Enrique!
> Muyshondt Maus Titanium Prototype, Aeon Mk III Opus Mokume Gane & Timascus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny Maus next to its bigger brother...



Some more beauties Jon! What an amazing collection of lights that you possess!


----------



## KDM

Nice job on the stonewashed SOYCD!

Amazing collections Jonathan and lefteye219!

Love the copper Thud1023!


----------



## KDM

Ti TinyDC


----------



## KDM

Zr Tridents


----------



## Str8stroke

Dang KDM. Tennessee Walker shoes? ha

Those freaking Zircs are so FINE! They look so stealth. I think I would have to try out a clear boot for that one with the green glow devices. That would look wild! Any trits, like you did the blue, in the grill of that green one?


----------



## ven

Awesome Ken, would say the trident in that flavour is my fav!


----------



## KDM

Str8stroke said:


> Any trits, like you did the blue, in the grill of that green one?



Thanks str8stroke, not yet...

Thanks Ven!


----------



## RGRAY

Here is my collection so far:


----------



## easilyled

KDM said:


> Zr Tridents



Awesome lights Ken! :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

@RGRAY, you have an amazing collection of the smaller flashlights. Where do you keep them all?


----------



## GusManB

Here is my Updated Display.
I got all my bodies back From Barry and they all work perfectly.
The only lights not present are the U2 Porcupine out for upgrade, KX1 & E2E-SG Heads that Tana is working On. Still need to get an XHP Upgrade module from Matt for my L6 Porcupine, Mod the black KL3 on the C3, mod the Lumins Head On the M4, and Send out the L2 Porcupine for Moding.


----------



## MAD777

@RGRAY amazing collection, but really now. 
You know you need a big, honking spotlight in there! LOL


----------



## MAD777

@GusManB what are you trying to do, make @ven jealous? 
Just kidding with both you guys. That is an outstanding collection!!!


----------



## GusManB

Thanks Mad777, I am happy to have them


----------



## RGRAY

easilyled said:


> @RGRAY, you have an amazing collection of the smaller flashlights. Where do you keep them all?



I have 7 pen display boxes under my coffee table so I can pull them out at any time. 









MAD777 said:


> @RGRAY amazing collection, but really now.
> You know you need a big, honking spotlight in there! LOL



I can only buy lights that fit in my pen boxes. 
So far the LensLight Mini and KO are my largest.


----------



## KDM

Thanks easilyled!


----------



## Thud1023

An updated family photo, with some recent additions : )



Collection stand 1 of 2 



Collection stand 2 of 2


----------



## MAD777

I think I'm seeing double... no triple... quadruple.... I'm seeing 100ple!!! 😨

WOW!


----------



## ven

WOW stunning, awesome collection thud


----------



## jonwkng

:tinfoil:
Why, it's a Prometheus Ready-Made Alpha... Erm... Kind of...





Lego fun...


----------



## quazzle

A new item in my collection






Blue chalcedony gemstone, "chameleon" titanium carbonitride PVD coating, 371D R1.2.5 triple XP-L light engine (32W with optical wireless programming)


----------



## jonwkng

Beautiful light, Serge! 
The blue chalcedony gem looks amazing!


----------



## easilyled

quazzle said:


> A new item in my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue chalcedony gemstone, "chameleon" titanium carbonitride PVD coating, 371D R1.2.5 triple XP-L light engine (32W with optical wireless programming)



Beautiful light. Is the switch button the chalcedony gemstone?


----------



## tex.proud

I'M JEALOUS! GRAIL LIGHT SORTA THING!

Tex.Proud


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Beautiful light. Is the switch button the chalcedony gemstone?



Yes, Daniel... The switch button is made from the gem. Like many of the exotic gemstones that Serge uses for his FL33, the blue chalcedony gem is translucent and looks amazing backlit.


----------



## jonwkng

So, I've come across a few requests here and there for size comparison between some of the custom lights...
(Left to Right - Lux-RC FL33 Shorty, HankoMachineWorks Military Titanium Twisted Trident, HankoMachineWorks Titanium EX11.2 GG, Muyshondt Titanium Aeon Mk III, Muyshondt Titanium Maus MkI Prototype, MBI Titanium HF-R, MBI Titanium HF, Some ridiculously tiny prototype that I have to keep under wraps )


----------



## ven

What a line up of beauties, wow, you must have some troubles to pick an EDC for the day!


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> What a line up of beauties, wow, you must have some troubles to pick an EDC for the day!



Thanks, *ven*! Pretty interesting design choices.
Guy's MBI lights are great for generally low output use and for brief bursts of output to wow the crowd. But at 80mAh, the unprotected 10250 batteries powering them have limited endurance. Topping them off and ensuring they are not over-discharged are necessary points to note when using for EDC.
Enrique's lights run on primaries (CR2 and N cells). Use and unload at end of the day. Generally less maintenance then rechargeable powered lights.
Of course, the Trident and FL33 are programmable, so I find myself going to them a lot. The Trident probably sees the most use, though I usually pair it with one of the smaller lights as backup.)


----------



## ven

The trident is quite possible my all time favorite light................ever! All things considered, size, design etc, it to me is perfect Those steel flame clips really finish the light off perfect too.

Awesome stuff


----------



## MAD777

Beautiful line-up! 👍


----------



## Father Azmodius

quazzle said:


> A new item in my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue chalcedony gemstone, "chameleon" titanium carbonitride PVD coating, 371D R1.2.5 triple XP-L light engine (32W with optical wireless programming)



How long did it take to get that beauty?


----------



## jonwkng

Father Azmodius said:


> How long did it take to get that beauty?



Serge is meticulous when he puts together his lights. As long as it needs to take to put one together, I guess... 
I think this particular FL33 is still up for sale on his website. :huh:


----------



## Father Azmodius

That's dangerous information when I'm being forced to get paid double time


----------



## Ladd

Thanks for the size comparison! The Hankos are stunning, as are the rest. Funny nobody is asking about redacted..


----------



## jonwkng

Ladd said:


> Thanks for the size comparison! The Hankos are stunning, as are the rest. Funny nobody is asking about redacted..



Yeah... That's what happens when a promise is made to keep it under wraps... Used it for about 9 months now and it is just an amazing work of miniaturization. Oh, and it has really tiny trits too...
Here it is again...


----------



## ven

I had noticed Ladd, i just know its not fair to ask as Jon has been told to keep

:laughing:


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

V11r mirage with nichia 219C (and glow sticker) HUGE thanks to gunga. Did not get used much of late with the xml u3 being too cool(could cope with it, just was never a choice over other nicer tints) . Now a lot better from early testing, will check out the 5000k later once dark......







Thanks again gunga


----------



## MBBL1315

malkoff mdc


----------



## MBBL1315

zl 52 , love this light.


----------



## tex.proud

Nice lights MBBL1315. I have a ZL 52 with a Malkoff on the way. Is the Malkoff everything I've heard about them?

Tex.Proud


----------



## MBBL1315

tex.proud said:


> Nice lights MBBL1315. I have a ZL 52 with a Malkoff on the way. Is the Malkoff everything I've heard about them?
> 
> Tex.Proud



thank you Tex, the malkoff is a great light, I've only had mine for a couple weeks and I will be buying more.


----------



## easilyled

Quartet of Hanko Tridents:-


----------



## ven

Oh my................. my fav light x4 is just eye candy galore


----------



## jonwkng

Very nice quartet of Tridents, Daniel! :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

Thanks very much, Mark and Jon. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD777

Good grief, Daniel. What a classy combo! I don't think one could come up with 4 more beautiful lights!


----------



## easilyled

MAD777 said:


> Good grief, Daniel. What a classy combo! I don't think one could come up with 4 more beautiful lights!



Very nice of you to say MAD777. There are so many beautiful lights being posted, including your own.  I am very lucky to own these.


----------



## tex.proud

I am loving what I see in this thread! Im just beginning to hate certain folks. :devil: Yeah, that's not in me...just...Holy Cow! If I could only! These lights I see have become beautiful pieces of functional art, as knives have become beautiful pieces of functional art. I constantly have new "Grail" items in both collections now.

Tex.Proud


----------



## Noctiluco

WOW, awesome quartet! 

This cute couple is modest but I also like:


----------



## MAD777

That is an attractive pair of JetBeams!


----------



## Beamhead




----------



## DAN92

Noctiluco said:


> This cute couple is modest but I also like:


Nice photos!, they strangely similar to the Surefire Titan-A / Plus.


----------



## jskelton

Wow, great thread with some amazing lights. Here are a few of mine. Some I've posted in the maker's subforums and some I haven't posted because they don't have a subforum. 


Tain. Ti Aura and Damascus Aura:


----------



## jskelton

LUX-RC FL33:


----------



## Ladd

Spectacular pictures and lights. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LeeMin

my flashlight~


----------



## Mstevens113

My copper S1 doing its thing



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## trojansteel

HDS


----------



## ven

We all have our vices....














Thats my L2T's with nichia triple


----------



## Offgridled




----------



## canonite

My Olight I3somes


----------



## Str8stroke

LeeMin said:


> my flashlight~


 What is this? Can you give some specs? Very cool looking light. 



ven said:


> We all have our vices....Thats my L2T's with nichia triple


 *snicker* I would so post a pic of my Vice too. But, Photobucket is still screwed up!!! Man! 

Canonite<<---Who is this guy? Nice sleeper collection. I see some Vn Cu in the mix!!! One pic out of nowhere to show off a killer rig!! Nice.



canonite said:


> My Olight I3somes


 Olight Triplets! Those look nice. One more, and you will have a Olight Quartet!


----------



## canonite

Which one to make the cut to be in the quartet?


----------



## puinsai




----------



## Str8stroke

^^ Very nice gear there amigo! Love that Peak Cu. I know I know, it isn't the most expensive. But man is it awesome. Gizmo etched clips on the Sinners, nice touch. Great group photo.

canon: I was thinking of the Silver I3E. Never seen it in person, it looks clean.


----------



## MAD777

Very shiny @puinsai! 
Very, very shiny! 
I like


----------



## bykfixer

puinsai said:


>



Nice photo! 

Happy 4th everybody.


----------



## Offgridled

bykfixer said:


> Nice photo!
> 
> Happy 4th everybody.



Loving the collection. The flag says it all. Great pic. Happy 4th


----------



## ven

WOW puinsai , amazing picture of beauties . You must have a real dilemma each day deciding on which to edc !!!! I would not leave the house, just sit there going through each one .....then back to the start and repeat :laughing:


----------



## puinsai

Thanks everyone for the kind words regarding my collection of torches.


----------



## KDM

Ti TinyDC


----------



## ven

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet light there Ken


----------



## KDM

Thanks Ven! Been a while so I thought I would drop by...


----------



## ven

Toooo long, now get some trident pics up please :laughing:


----------



## KDM

Here you go Ven.


----------



## KDM




----------



## ven

:twothumbs 
Wow, love the steel flame clip too, what a trio........some amazing edc stunners there! Now where is the Rolex to go with each:naughty:


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> :twothumbs
> Wow, love the steel flame clip too, what a trio........some amazing edc stunners there! Now where is the Rolex to go with each:naughty:



https://s19.postimg.org/lukzm9cnn/Resized_20160510_192447.jpg
This one's for you ven)


----------



## ven

Very cool



<<<<<<<<<goes to find his Casio and ultra fire to raise the bar some


----------



## KDM

ven said:


> :twothumbs
> Wow, love the steel flame clip too, what a trio........some amazing edc stunners there! Now where is the Rolex to go with each:naughty:



I'm a poor boy Ven...


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Very cool
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<<<<<<goes to find his Casio and ultra fire to raise the bar some



Lmao


----------



## jarheadgreasemonkey

Lights on person today...


----------



## MAD777

jarheadgreasemonkey said:


> Lights on person today...



Well it's obvious that you won't get caught in the dark! ☺


----------



## jarheadgreasemonkey

MAD777 said:


> Well it's obvious that you won't get caught in the dark! ☺


Nope!

It's very beneficial to have multiple light options when you work in a cave 

Not really a cave, but a very poorly lit shop.

Usually just keep an 18650 torch in my bag, but the TD16 is new so I'll probably have it on person for a few weeks.


----------



## ven

The work horse


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> The work horse



Nice work mule, *ven*!


----------



## ven

Credit to vinh, thanks jon really liking it for work uses . I simply took the optic out of my Sportac xp-g2 and its a great beam(other than a cool tint). The Sportac nichia for some reason does not like having no optics on my one anyway, have artifacts in the beam . No biggie as its nice with the optics , just a little disappointed that i can't use that as a mule as well. 
A rose between two mules


----------



## easilyled

Your work colleagues must be quite impressed with your portable lighting arsenal Mark. Very impressive looking.


----------



## easilyled

I applied a slightly different finish to my Hanko Mokume Gane (sacrilege I know) and thought I'd take some pictures:-


----------



## RGRAY

easilyled said:


> I applied a slightly different finish to my Hanko Mokume Gane...



Just jaw dropping lights.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Your work colleagues must be quite impressed with your portable lighting arsenal Mark. Very impressive looking.



Yes anyone who asks or blinds them selves are ,as they don't expect lights to be so bright (not that I use them that way , lower modes 200lm or less. 

Eddy apreciates lights, he has a nice red c2 and pondering over a VOB drop in , for work he has a solarforce host and Sportac nichia . Now he can not go back to angry cold whites any more


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> ... The Sportac nichia for some reason does not like having no optics on my one anyway, have artifacts in the beam . No biggie as its nice with the optics , just a little disappointed that i can't use that as a mule as well...



I believe that Carclo optics come in at least 4 focal lengths. There is an extremely floody version that isn't often used. I've seen these available at Mtn Electronics in the Convoy S2 size. I don't know if they come in P60 size.


----------



## Str8stroke

easily, I am torn between two awesomenesses. lol I think the polished look has a certain gravitational pull drawing me in. Cause I can't stop staring at it. I LOVE it. 
I am very curious, could you describe how it felt to touch before and after? I know that some reading this understand, others may think, man str8 is off his rocker. I probably am, but I ask cause photos only give you part of the impression. Cause I am a light freak, feel means a lot to me. It looked very "grippy" now it looks like it would feel "warm". My words. lol


----------



## easilyled

Str8stroke said:


> easily, I am torn between two awesomenesses. lol I think the polished look has a certain gravitational pull drawing me in. Cause I can't stop staring at it. I LOVE it.
> I am very curious, could you describe how it felt to touch before and after? I know that some reading this understand, others may think, man str8 is off his rocker. I probably am, but I ask cause photos only give you part of the impression. Cause I am a light freak, feel means a lot to me. It looked very "grippy" now it looks like it would feel "warm". My words. lol



Thanks Str8. I'm relieved that you (and others) like this look too. I was slightly concerned that I would regret my action, but I'm quite happy with the result. 

Your question is a very good one and your conclusions are spot on. Before, with the Matt finish, it felt a bit like stone and was grippy in the same way as a slightly rough stone feels to the touch. I think it also looked more like a rock than like metal.

I was very curious about how it would look and feel if I gave it a slight polish which I have done now. It is shinier (I have an attraction to shiny) with less contrast but the true colors of the 3 different metals are more apparent. To the touch it feels much smoother and again more like touching metal.


----------



## easilyled

RGRAY said:


> Just jaw dropping lights.



Thank you.


----------



## ven

RGRAY said:


> Just jaw dropping lights.




+1000


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Yes anyone who asks or blinds them selves are ,as they don't expect lights to be so bright (not that I use them that way , lower modes 200lm or less.
> 
> Eddy apreciates lights, he has a nice red c2 and pondering over a VOB drop in , for work he has a solarforce host and Sportac nichia . Now he can not go back to angry cold whites any more



Its funny when people pick them up and get to the highest level either immediately or by carrying on pushing the switch. They're not used to the amount of light that comes out.


----------



## jonwkng

Zirconium 67


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Zirconium 67



Beautiful. Stealthy. Classy. Excellent Photo too. :thumbsup:


----------



## wimmer21

Yeah right. That better not be touching.... I plan to buy that from you in a few years. 



ven said:


> We all have our vices....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my L2T's with nichia triple


----------



## jskelton




----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> Yeah right. That better not be touching.... I plan to buy that from you in a few years.



Sorry wim I already sent paypal to ven. 😎😨


----------



## wimmer21

@Skelton beautiful lights &pics!

@OG we are enemies now


----------



## MAD777

jskelton, that is some beautiful tooling!!!


----------



## KDM

Mini skull


----------



## Ladd




----------



## ven

wimmer21 said:


> Yeah right. That better not be touching.... I plan to buy that from you in a few years.




:laughing: 

Other than being heavier and not handling heat as well as alloy(n/a if dont use in anger), stainless just looks like new................no matter what the beatings/drops/scuffs. So i can abuse it, then sell to you as a new and unused light................oh hang on, might have blown that chance


----------



## ven

Stunning guys,beautiful pics Jim as always, you have not raised the bar................you have took it and binned it!

KDM, Ladd stunning :thumbsup: skulls and dragons.............


----------



## ven

Loving the pic Jon, beautifully caught i do :thinking: the total amount of trits under ones roof...............must weigh a metric ton! Bio hazard warnings too


----------



## ven

WOW Daniel, exceptional ................ they say "you can't polish a turd", with those skills ................i bet you could!


----------



## Str8stroke

I like what KDM did with the screws. Nice little touch. lovecpf


----------



## KDM

Str8stroke said:


> I like what KDM did with the screws. Nice little touch. lovecpf



Afraid I can't take credit for that. Jeff Hanko is the master!


----------



## efendi

my little collection...


----------



## Offgridled

efendi said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6tGUNf2f9udc3AtUm42dHFkVHc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my little collection...



Wow impressive . Did someone say little collection?


----------



## ven

Awesome collection there efendi,


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> WOW Daniel, exceptional ................ they say "you can't polish a turd", with those skills ................i bet you could!



I'm trying to think how to respond to this Mark ... but its difficult without being vulgar. 

Thanks for the compliment although its a pretty basic action and doesn't require any skill really. Just patience and a high degree of OCD.


----------



## ven

:laughing: ...........i am 1/2 way there then, on the OCD part anyway!


----------



## wimmer21

efendi said:


> my little collection...



Who gave you the keys to my house? 

Amazing collection, efendi.... very impressive combination of jewels and powerhouse lights you have, sir!


----------



## wimmer21

Ven, I would pay new prices for your used lights for multiple reasons. Two of which are... 1. They are awesome and well preserved. 2. As a show of respect for all you've done for me. You Are The Man!


p.s. lol I might need your help again making heads or tails of the U.I. when the light I bought from Vincent arrives. :thinking:

He sent me all the info for it, and while I fully comprehend the VN2 and VNX drivers, when reading this one I suddenly felt like I was in Mrs. Evans' Algebra II class all over again.


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> Ven, I would pay new prices for your used lights for multiple reasons. Two of which are... 1. They are awesome and well preserved. 2. As a show of respect for all you've done for me. You Are The Man!
> 
> 
> p.s. lol I might need your help again making heads or tails of the U.I. when the light I bought from Vincent arrives. :thinking:
> 
> He sent me all the info for it, and while I fully comprehend the VN2 and VNX drivers, when reading this one I suddenly felt like I was in Mrs. Evans' Algebra II class all over again.



Didn't you get kicked out of Mrs Evans Algebra I I class for bringing in that [email protected]


----------



## sledhead

Ladd said:


>




Has a smile like he found his long lost friend! Great pic and light.


----------



## wimmer21

Offgridled said:


> Didn't you get kicked out of Mrs Evans Algebra I I class for bringing in that [email protected]



Haha no that was Mr. Mefford's class. 

Mrs. Evans kicked me out for asking too many questions... and that's a true story! She couldn't get through 20 seconds of a lecture without me interrupting her. This is how it went.... 

"Put your hand down, Steve" 

"But I don't understand" 

"Just shut up and copy off Cindy"

https://postimg.org/image/49kit7fjz/


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> Haha no that was Mr. Mefford's class.
> 
> Mrs. Evans kicked me out for asking too many questions... and that's a true story! She couldn't get through 20 seconds of a lecture without me interrupting her. This is how it went....
> 
> "Put your hand down, Steve"
> 
> "But I don't understand"
> 
> "Just shut up and copy off Cindy"



Lmao


----------



## Offgridled

Sounds to me like you were on the honor [email protected])


----------



## Str8stroke

efendi, that is a killer collection. One heck of a family photo. I will also comment on the floor. I really like that floor. Looks like it was reclaimed Pine, 10" boards too??


----------



## Offgridled

I noticed the floor also. I've had a hardwood flooring business for 36 years . Very cool !!


----------



## wimmer21

It's true. Dave (OG) knows more about floors than we know about algebra and flashlights put together.

He was top consultant on the set of Burn After Reading!

Caution... some inappropriate language 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmgstG-TtGE


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> It's true. Dave (OG) knows more about floors than we know about algebra and flashlights put together.
> 
> He was top consultant on the set of Burn After Reading!
> 
> Caution... some inappropriate language
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmgstG-TtGE



Looked like tile to me:scratching head:


----------



## efendi

Str8stroke said:


> efendi, that is a killer collection. One heck of a family photo. I will also comment on the floor. I really like that floor. Looks like it was reclaimed Pine, 10" boards too??



the floor boards are originial. found them under ugly plastic parket... typical for old german town houses... love them too


----------



## tex.proud

Nothing fancy, just my most recent additions:

ArmyTek Doberman Pro XPL Hi
Manker T01
Zebralight SC600w MKIII Hi
Zebralight SC52w L2
Zebralight SC32w
Malkoff MDC Neutral 16650
Solarforce L2P with PFlexPRO 3.8 22 Mode Group High Power LED Drop In XPL V6-3D 5000K


----------



## ven

There is room for a HDS ....just to the right on the end Nice line up tex


----------



## tex.proud

ven said:


> There is room for a HDS ....just to the right on the end Nice line up tex



Placed an order for HDS Rotary 18650 a couple days ago. Wahooo! 

Tex.Proud


----------



## ven

I know  may just change the way you edc for the rest of your life


----------



## dhunley1




----------



## Offgridled

dhunley1 said:


>



Very nice light. Love fenix!


----------



## dreze888

Browsing the thread there are so many amazing lights to appreciate! Love it.


----------



## dhunley1

Offgridled said:


> Very nice light. Love fenix!



I'm a big fan of Fenix lights, especially the LD11.


----------



## Offgridled

dhunley1 said:


> I'm a big fan of Fenix lights, especially the LD11.



I have a few fenix lights all of them have been molded by Vinh. V54. Outstanding lights!!


----------



## dhunley1

Offgridled said:


> I have a few fenix lights all of them have been molded by Vinh. V54. Outstanding lights!!



I haven't gone down the path of getting any modded lights, but I'm sure I will eventually.


----------



## Offgridled

It really makes quite a difference. You'll be amazed


----------



## Trevilux

Klarus Mi7, impressive EDC high compatibility AA batteries:

next review in my BLOG


----------



## kj2

Malkoff M61HOT MD2 and HDS 18650 rotary.


----------



## ven

Awesome Kev , 2 amazing lights

What is the info on the malk? LED and mode options please


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Awesome Kev , 2 amazing lights
> 
> What is the info on the malk? LED and mode options please


It's an M61HOT MD2 with high/low ring installed. Simple UI as in On/Off and High or Low 
XP-L HI, CW tint, and it's a pretty cool white tint.


----------



## Trevilux

clip for MecArmy SGN3!!


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> It's an M61HOT MD2 with high/low ring installed. Simple UI as in On/Off and High or Low
> XP-L HI, CW tint, and it's a pretty cool white tint.



Cheers for the info, so a respectable thrower then? Did not know gene had xpl HI options


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Cheers for the info, so a respectable thrower then? Did not know gene had xpl HI options


Still have to see. Sun goes down around 10.


----------



## kj2

Just came in,


----------



## ven

Just a tana triple now


----------



## kj2

ven said:


> Just a tana triple now


Thinking about it 

But it's quite expensive, so probably won't do it.


----------



## Offgridled

kj2 said:


> Thinking about it
> 
> But it's quite expensive, so probably won't do it.



We don't think we just do. Sweet light


----------



## kj2

Offgridled said:


> We don't think we just do. Sweet light



Crowdfund? 
Would be an awesome upgrade, but for now I'll keep it stock.


----------



## Offgridled

kj2 said:


> Crowdfund?
> Would be an awesome upgrade, but for now I'll keep it stock.



Thats a great light as is for sure. Always time to upgrade. )


----------



## balane

Got my Surefires together for a family photo.


----------



## Offgridled

balane said:


> Got my Surefires together for a family photo.



Thats a very proud family great pics


----------



## tex.proud

My new addition. The HDS Systems EDC Rotary 18650 HCRI Nichia 219b.






With some friends for size comparison. 
1. Zebralight SC600w MKIII HI
2. Malkoff Devices MDC 16650
3. HDS Systems EDC Rotary 18650 HCRI Nichia 219b.
4. Malkoff Devices MD2
5. Solarforce L2P


----------



## _nw

tex.proud said:


> My new addition. The HDS Systems EDC Rotary 18650 HCRI Nichia 219b.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With some friends for size comparison.
> 1. Zebralight SC600w MKIII HI
> 2. Malkoff Devices MDC 16650
> 3. HDS Systems EDC Rotary 18650 HCRI Nichia 219b.
> 4. Malkoff Devices MD2
> 5. Solarforce L2P



Just the picture I've been looking for! How do the MD2 and the 16650 MDC compare to the Rotary in the pocket?


----------



## dreze888

[/url]image hosting 30 mb[/IMG]

My first real flashlight.  Zebralight MKII Neutral White. The first of many!


----------



## Offgridled

dreze888 said:


> [/url]image hosting 30 mb[/IMG]
> 
> My first real flashlight.  Zebralight MKII Neutral White. The first of many!



Very nice start. It's a great path your on. Enjoy it


----------



## dhunley1

My favorites.


----------



## tex.proud

_nw said:


> Just the picture I've been looking for! How do the MD2 and the 16650 MDC compare to the Rotary in the pocket?



The MD2 is a bit big for pocket carry for me. I carry it in a holster. The MDC 16650 and the HDS 18650 rotary are almost identical in pocket size. I'd say with the universal clip on the rotary tailcap it would carry the same. The rotary is only a smidge heavier than the MDC.


----------



## _nw

Much appreciated ht


----------



## tex.proud

Mailman brought a new member to my Zebraligt family today!

ZL H603w XHP35...Now wait 'til dark!
1. SC32w
2. SC52w L2
3. SC600w MKIII Hi
4. H603w XHP35

Can you see the trend?


----------



## Offgridled

tex.proud said:


> Mailman brought a new member to my Zebraligt family today!
> 
> ZL H603w XHP35...Now wait 'til dark!
> 1. SC32w
> 2. SC52w L2
> 3. SC600w MKIII Hi
> 4. H603w XHP35
> 
> Can you see the trend?



I see a trend and one very good looking proud family)


----------



## Drift Monkey

My first Zebralight...I couldn't be more pleased! I haven't bought a light since my LD41...oo:


----------



## ScottGabrielli




----------



## tex.proud

And great batteries to run it!


----------



## tex.proud

ScottGabrielli said:


>



Nice TC! Oh, yeah the lights too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trevilux

Last arrived Astrolux MH10 compact EDC


----------



## ven




----------



## jonwkng

TnC 18350 Dragons - Titanium, Mokume Gane, Damascus





Damscus Dragon


----------



## easilyled

They are exquisite Jon, especially the MG and Damascus Dragons. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Beautiful Jon, WOW


----------



## ven




----------



## Eric242

Altough I am not into TNC´s designs it is a really great example of a damascus light :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


>



I really like your photos of you using your lights Mark. That SS Solarforce with the Triple drop-in is super-cool next to all that rugged SS machinery.


----------



## ven

Thanks Daniel, no Damascus dragon but hey, it can shed a light on stuff :laughing: 

Few of my work lights(missing a P1D with triple mule, nichia lamp ,P3 and a k3 off top of my head.


----------



## easilyled

Thanks Mark. The Ledlenser lights always look very interesting. They have great designs.


----------



## ven

Its not a bad light, handy for the flood/spot and ability to lock it in any zoom position. For a general light, for general uses its pretty good. Being spoiled with nichia tints, it gets stored for back up......


----------



## kj2

Olight R50 Seeker


----------



## kj2

Olight S2A Baton





Olight H05S Active and H05 Active


----------



## Dave D

My collection






L to R

Hound Dog V3 Neutral, M91T, MT21A, P2X, Z2 (self built drop-in), G2, MD2 (M361N), S2+ (self built), MDC HA Li-Ion, V11R & SC52W.

I don't need any more!!!

I'd just like more!!


----------



## ven

Awesome line up dave................sorry though, you always need more:naughty: no HDS for a start, thats before some big guns:naughty:


L2T.................again! but my one at home








Honest i have more than 2 lights..........:nana:


----------



## ven

See i have 3


----------



## Dave D

ven said:


> Awesome line up dave................sorry though, you always need more:naughty: no HDS for a start, thats before some big guns:naughty:



I've looked at the HDS range, but they don't really appeal.

I prefer the duty type lights, guess I'm just institutionalised! :duh2:

I am very tempted to add the Convoy L6 3800 Lumen in the 5000k tint to the collection.

Fortunately I now live up a dark mountain in Andalusia so there is always that reason to get one! :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Fantastic!!! , a good thrower too!!! so really you need quite a few more lights

The HDS should make an ideal duty type light, solid, life time guarantee , enough output up to 350lm iirc which is what most malkoff drop ins go to. Its pretty much a perfect EDC and i am sure if it was cheaper, they would be issued as a duty light! 

The L6 looks a great value beast, the xhp70 is a special LED, high output, lots of spill and reasonable reach . Closest i have is a k60vn, the de-domed xhp70 really makes for a stunning bea, and over 200kcd


----------



## ven

Little line up of last nights lights for beam pics





Beam pics here
Latest from #113
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...various-Vinh-light-pics-amp-random-ones/page4


----------



## MRsDNF

jonwkng said:


> TnC 18350 Dragons - Titanium, Mokume Gane, Damascus


These lights look amazing. The workmanship really shows through in your picture. :twothumbs


----------



## Drift Monkey

My BLF-348s came in yesterday! Love 'em!


----------



## dhunley1




----------



## ven

Nice pair you have of tough work horses................shiny work horses!


Great light the 6p, iirc my 1st SF








Speaking of shiny, a gift from Jon, triple xpl HI 5000k drivervn3


----------



## easilyled

Congratulations Mark, that's a very nice shiny gift. I like your 6P too. :thumbsup:

I notice that you usually select triple/quadruple L.Es with optics for your small to medium size lights. I presume this is because you keep your larger lights as your more dedicated throwers and prefer the more all-purpose beam and greater power potential for multiple leds in smaller lights that you often use for work.


----------



## ven

Thank you 
I love triples or quads for general uses Daniel, just very useful with no reflector. Little walls of nice tinted light, bright if needed on tap................As useful around the house flooding areas, to out walking and reaching out enough to see a good way. 200lm or less is adequate for my work uses as being close up, i only need to flood the immediate area and love the spread of light rather than a bright spot hurting my eyes.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Thank you
> I love triples or quads for general uses Daniel, just very useful with no reflector. Little walls of nice tinted light, bright if needed on tap................As useful around the house flooding areas, to out walking and reaching out enough to see a good way. 200lm or less is adequate for my work uses as being close up, i only need to flood the immediate area and love the spread of light rather than a bright spot hurting my eyes.



Yes, that's very logical. I suppose I've always liked the idea of having a small edc light that can throw well outside but that's because I don't really use my lights for work purposes. So I have a mix of small lights ... some are flooders and some (with reflectors) throw well for their size.

The flood lights are the ones I'll use for navigating the house in the dark and rotating for the "honour" of bedside duty.


----------



## ven

Your beautiful tridents IMO make a perfect edc, triples, nice output and tint options......flood yet with usable reach, walking a dog to finding something under the couch......triples are pretty much good for 99% of tasks, the other 1% for spotting 1km away......well the k70 can help there

Other than the d25c ti(actually a very useful floody neutral beam), some edc triples/quad that are great general purpose lights, the ones that get most use.


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Your beautiful tridents IMO make a perfect edc, triples, nice output and tint options......flood yet with usable reach, walking a dog to finding something under the couch......triples are pretty much good for 99% of tasks, the other 1% for spotting 1km away......well the k70 can help there



Yes, I am coming round to this way of thinking too. You're right about the Tridents, they can be used for nearly every purpose required. The brute power on the highest level lights up quite a long way. 

You must remember that I'm a bit of an old dinosaur and these powerful triple emitter options weren't available for most of the time I have been a member. 






ven said:


> Other than the d25c ti(actually a very useful floody neutral beam), some edc triples/quad that are great general purpose lights, the ones that get most use.



Those look great. :thumbsup: I must say that I love my Vinz quad drop-in (well it has 5 leds if you include the red Oslam flood central emitter) You probably recall me showing a picture of that in my black Surefire C2 in the past. I have now transferred it to my TNC Copper P60 host which was also pictured in the same post.


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Chart is alphabetical and doesn't follow the order in the picture.


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Speaking of shiny, a gift from Jon, triple xpl HI 5000k drivervn3



Glad it made it across the pond.  It will develop a nice patina soon enough, *ven*. 


Anyway, here's today's carry... *jashhash*'s Firefly.

Nice to see a light developed with feedback from the CandlePowerForum community.
Yes, it is not perfect, but in the short (relatively) amount of time it took to come to fruition, it is still pretty amazing to see the design process and updates done.
Or... One could do what *ghos* did.


----------



## easilyled

I like your Firefly Jon. Does it have a coating on it (like AlTiN) or is it just the lighting that makes it look slightly purplish and shiny?


----------



## dhunley1

ven said:


> Nice pair you have of tough work horses................shiny work horses!



Thanks, ven! 

The MDC feels like a feather in comparison to the 6P, now that I have the M61N installed. That thing is a tank!


----------



## ven

Very nice Jon, and thank you again

dhunley1- it certainly is a tank and feels solid and inspires nothing but bullet proof confidence when hand mounted

The malk N is a very nice 4000k(presume it is the xp-g2 flavoured) ,they are certainly a great match for dependability! Still for now, i have a nichia triple in my 6p, just cant get enough of the 4500k 219B flood! 

I chucked a cryos on it again...................i honestly prefer the sleek look of the 6p, kind of understated look but i also like mixing things up


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> I like your Firefly Jon. Does it have a coating on it (like AlTiN) or is it just the lighting that makes it look slightly purplish and shiny?



Nope. Just titanium, Daniel. Lighting I suppose. Titanium usually has a bluish purplish tinge under low light.



ven said:


> I chucked a cryos on it again...................i honestly prefer the sleek look of the 6p, kind of understated look but i also like mixing things up



Yup, that's the beauty of the P60 system, *ven*. Mix and match. And you're right, the Malkoff Neutrals run 4000K 80 CRI XP-G2s.


----------



## Genna




----------



## dhunley1




----------



## Str8stroke

^^Careful when you mount that saddle cowboy!!


----------



## ven

Str8stroke said:


> ^^Careful when you mount that saddle cowboy!!




Could end up light ar5ed!


----------



## dhunley1

Lmao.


----------



## Monocrom

dhunley1 said:


>




Hmmm.... I don't think that's a good place to mount a back-up light on a bicycle.


----------



## ven

Monocrom said:


> Hmmm.... I don't think that's a good place to mount a back-up light on a bicycle.





Agree, bit of a bum steer this one


Poor Fenix, the butt end of the jokes................


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> Agree, bit of a bum steer this one
> 
> 
> Poor Fenix, the butt end of the jokes................




Quick, put a SureFire in a compromising position before the Fenix lovers take over the thread! oo:


----------



## ven

Monocrom said:


> Quick, put a SureFire in a compromising position before the Fenix lovers take over the thread! oo:





Dont be silly!!!!







Thats my job


----------



## ven

Well having swapped around and taking the CQvn out of my C2 for a triple nichia, the malk m361N has now gone home to a traditional USA set up in the 6p






Have i mentioned i love Gene's 4000k xp-g2!


----------



## dhunley1

I don't see what the big deal is... I just move it back a bit to sit in that groove and barely notice it's there.


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> Don't be silly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my job



LOL !!!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Wow, a light to make the family jewels glow....sorry I could t resist. Now back on track....


----------



## ven

Whats that song again.....................ring of fire!


----------



## ven

Get the wheels in motion, back on topic, slight patina princeCvn triple 5000k drivervn3!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

As I am preparing a review for the new PKDL PL2, I decided to gather all of my AAA or smaller lights(minus my Surefire Titan B, TubeVN, and a half dozen others currently in use)...so here is what was left...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-07/2E68EFEC-BDC4-4E1B-AEC8-933F00B98DDF.jpg


----------



## ven

WOW eddie, that is one HUGE collection of little edc lights! So much eye candy/variety!!!


----------



## ven

Cooly fed a CQvn


----------



## Str8stroke

Eddie, looks like you have every color ever made. lol

ven, Now that is a wall of light! Good combo with the cooly head. I am kinda jealous of that Quad.


----------



## ven

Its been with me for some time now str8, it was my work drop in for ages as its a 4 mode, always starts in low.......low is maybe 100 ish lumens (guess)and perfect for normal stuff and close up jobs. The 4 x xp-g2 5000k tint is very nice! Not a mega output being xp-g2, around 2500 OTF lumens.............enough i guess if/when needed.

Its been all over, or should i say all insides , just come out of the c2




Which now has a nichia triple in (originally in the 6p) to allow the stored malkoff m361N into the 6p!...........blasphemy i know to not have the malk in a host:fail:


----------



## tex.proud

ven said:


> Cooly fed a CQvn



Very nice! I have my Matte Black Hard Anodized Cooley in hand. Waiting for delivery of my Quad XPL Hi 5000k Vinh dropin for it. I'm going nuts with anticipation!


----------



## ven

You will love it! You don't get the full flood(well it's still one huge hot spot anyway). But as the cooly is designed around various drop ins(really is a cool design with the two independent locking rings, very flexible), they do sit a little deep in the head . Should like it Tex, comfy host and decent runtimes with 26650's, you can also use an 18650 cell with a bit of pipe as a spacer . The quad xpl HI is amazing ! Lovely tint, and looks the mutts nuts as well. 

Real good host for high out put drop ins, handles heat superb. 

Congrats , your on fire too! Got some amazing gear in the short time you have been here!


----------



## ven

Delicious, its the thought that counts and i did think about sharing them with you lot...................


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Just send me that little bunny, Ven.

~ Chance


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Ven, Chance can have the bunny, I want the drop in...lol. In all seriousness, you have the collection I envy the most, as you have mastered the art of Lego with the best variety of droppins, hosts and heat dissapating hosts I have seen. Between Vinh/Malkoff/ and a few others, you have accomplished with 15 lights what I did with 150 lights. Nice job...There are others who have thousands of dollars worth of customs, and I have a few, but my lights,like yours are tools and even the really foxy lights still have to pull their weight and ride in the tool box...


----------



## Offgridled

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Ven, Chance can have the bunny, I want the drop in...lol. In all seriousness, you have the collection I envy the most, as you have mastered the art of Lego with the best variety of droppins, hosts and heat dissapating hosts I have seen. Between Vinh/Malkoff/ and a few others, you have accomplished with 15 lights what I did with 150 lights. Nice job...There are others who have thousands of dollars worth of customs, and I have a few, but my lights,like yours are tools and even the really foxy lights still have to pull their weight and ride in the tool box...



Hey crazy your right about ven his light and knowledge combined together are amazing. You add Vinh in the mix with his kindness and ability to make these lights so incredible we benefit for sure. Side note I see you live in Southern California also. I live in Sierra Madre how about you?
https://s31.postimg.org/5srd9otuz/20160727_210018.jpg


----------



## ven

Thanks for the kind words, variety is key eddie to keep the interest( not that i have any interest issues), just like to mix things up generally, but when it comes to useful, trples/quads are what floats my boat. I dont go off the 3000lm this or 4000lm that(like to have on tap though), more the 100-1200lm outputs of pocket-able flood, the useful amounts of nice tint, to light up the surroundings in colour and not faded"been through the washer too many times" effect. 

Your collection is astonishing, its not the level up, its top tier stuff

~CG As for your collection, wow, what has happened in the last couple of months ! ,with these stunning rare 47's ti beauties. Really nice family going on, well chosen and specific models= flashaholic deification I always look forward to your posts and in hope i see another shiny 47's example in it as well.

I did a little write up CG on my thoughts after 5 days, post #59(pics before then too) Although not ti, i think the stainless would complement your collection.....
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?418608-PrinceCvn-Classy-EDC/page2


----------



## ven

Oh and too add , all the ferrero rocher were eaten within 20mins and that was taking my time, of course i shared them.....................i cut up one equally for the family






:laughing:


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Edit...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Offgridled said:


> Hey crazy your right about ven his light and knowledge combined together are amazing. You add Vinh in the mix with his kindness and ability to make these lights so incredible we benefit for sure. Side note I see you live in Southern California also. I live in Sierra Madre how about you?
> https://s31.postimg.org/5srd9otuz/20160727_210018.jpg



Near Palm Springs...


----------



## ven

Dragons den


----------



## ScottGabrielli

I meant to only buy a couple flashlights, but it seems I am hooked as this all happened fairly quickly


----------



## ven

Famous last words, i think most of us only intended to buy a couple of lights, some it seems a couple of 1000 :laughing:

Nice collection there, really like the small brass/cu ones


----------



## ScottGabrielli

ven said:


> Famous last words, i think most of us only intended to buy a couple of lights, some it seems a couple of 1000 :laughing:
> 
> Nice collection there, really like the small brass/cu ones


 All the pictures you have been posting of your copper prince has me excited for the arrival of mine, but mine of course will just be stock. I like the idea of bigger lights, but the size of AAA models makes them so easy to carry.


----------



## ven

My carry lights at home tend to be 18350/16340 sized, key chain i have the cooyoo quantum for now and love it, small, bright, stainless and dont know its there

Little lights(well not all, some of)








Works stainless lights, far right the Tis on my works keys




Love the patina that is developing on the prince


----------



## Offgridled

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Near Palm Springs...



Very cool crazy . I come out to Palm Springs area lot. Usually going to desert hot springs with my girl staying at the mineral Springs hotels. I've played many rounds of golf there over the years)


----------



## Trevilux

JetBeam II PRO, arrived few hours ago:


----------



## Str8stroke

That is a swift looking Jetbeam. I don't remember that particular one. I need to look up that version of the II Pro. I remember it from way back when.


----------



## bykfixer

ScottGabrielli said:


> I meant to only buy a couple flashlights, but it seems I am hooked as this all happened fairly quickly



You're in.

For life. 

Enjoy the stay.




3 distinctly differing lights with distinctly differing ways of shining light in darkness on low.
FL-2, HL-4 and ROP being lit by PR-1- lo.


----------



## irongate

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Wow, a light to make the family jewels glow....sorry I could t resist. Now back on track....




That was a good one!


----------



## puinsai




----------



## bykfixer

1915 Franco coal miner light.
Sunset near the Cheaspeake Bay in Va.





PK PR-1 hums "sittin' on the dock at the Bay"


----------



## bykfixer

Today while looking for something in a cottage I'm staying in I spotted this....




A Captain from about 1976.


----------



## MAD777

And you would be the one to find it, bykfixer! LOL 😉


----------



## Str8stroke

Some Lumeray Triple Nichia goodness. I was finally able to get this awesome light. Luter made several angle lights, but this 18350 one has always had my eye since 2015. Maybe it is the colors? So, I was super lucky to be able to get it. Excuse the dust. It has been in my pocket since I got it. 







What the heck, one more.


----------



## bykfixer

Cool light.

But...

Reminds me of a pipe I used to smoke an illegal in most states weed from. lol

How's the beam? Got pix?


----------



## Offgridled

Very nice looking lights there!!


----------



## ven

Very cool str8, triple nichia goodness and diffused optics=hi cri usefulness at its best


----------



## easilyled

Str8stroke said:


> Some Lumeray Triple Nichia goodness. I was finally able to get this awesome light. Luter made several angle lights, but this 18350 one has always had my eye since 2015. Maybe it is the colors? So, I was super lucky to be able to get it. Excuse the dust. It has been in my pocket since I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck, one more.



An amazing unique light, str8. Those angled heads are also really useful for providing directional light while tailstanding. Congratulations for snagging it. You have very good taste.


----------



## jonwkng

Flashaholics love Onomatopoeia
Here's Tain's new *THUD* (Ti 18500)! 
Last time I checked, they're almost sold out, so get them before they're gone!


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Flashaholics love Onomatopoeia
> Here's Tain's new *THUD* (Ti 18500)!
> Last time I checked, they're almost sold out, so get them before they're gone!



Another Tain beauty Jon!


----------



## ven

Stunning Jon , love the trit work


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Another Tain beauty Jon!





ven said:


> Stunning Jon , love the trit work



Thanks guys! One of the few Tain lights without his signature knurling.


----------



## puinsai

Okluma Tiny DC Family photo


----------



## Offgridled

And what a happy looking family. Very nice ) :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD777

Here's a current family photo. 
Half of them are mods by Vinhguyen54.


----------



## Offgridled

pic host
Friends out of their pelican case


20mb image hosting
Newest family members 


image hosting
Batteries waiting for use


image upload no size limit


----------



## seery




----------



## ven

Awesome OG , very nice family going there:thumbsup:

Cool pic seery,


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Awesome OG , very nice family going there:thumbsup:
> 
> Cool pic seery,



Thanks buddy. I've learned from the best


----------



## balane

Made a few changes to a couple of my favorites. (Truth be told my favorite changes hourly.)


----------



## Str8stroke

balane, great taste. That M1 is very nice. They look like little rockets with a triad tail.


----------



## seery

ven said:


> Cool pic seery,



Thanks ven!


----------



## sledhead

Ya gotta love that!


----------



## ven




----------



## MAD777

What a classy set of multi-emitter flashlights, ven!


----------



## Offgridled

Ven always has the sexy light show. Beautiful.


----------



## ven

Thanks for kind words guys


----------



## jonwkng

Awesome line-up of triples and quad, *ven*!


Tain Damascus Zenith 16340 Prototype


----------



## ven

Thanks Jon and wow , beauty and look at the thickness of that! Steel toe caps for that light, if ever it's dropped (hope not)and you put your foot out to break the fall.....


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Thanks Jon and wow , beauty and look at the thickness of that! Steel toe caps for that light, if ever it's dropped (hope not)and you put your foot out to break the fall.....



Ha ha! No, *ven*! That's just a macro shot to show the beauty of the Damascus. It is just a 16340-size light. Here's an old photo...


----------



## Offgridled

Wow that is so sweet looking👍


----------



## ven

Beautiful is understated....I bet it would stil hurt ! :laughing:

Try it bare foot


----------



## Str8stroke

EagleTac D25A Ti Went for a ride in the clothes washing machine. I guess the wife thought it needed a bath. It was clipped to the pocket of my shorts. I have always wanted to test the IPX-8 "waterproof" or as I say "water resistant" claims. IPX-8 is something like safe for immersion up to 1 meter. 
Looks like it pretty much so is. FWIW: Top load washer on Heavy Duty mode. So I think it runs for about a hour. Including the high speed spins! lol 










So the only thing was some moisture under the lens. I took it apart and dried it and it works just fine. I was expecting a lot more water intrusion. But it worked out well in the end. I was happy it wasn't one of my other lights! Thought I would share all that.


----------



## irongate

MAD777 said:


> What a classy set of multi-emitter flashlights, ven!



Very nice words for Mr. Ven!


----------



## Trevilux

my active EDCs


----------



## Chicken Drumstick




----------



## ven

:naughty: Details please mr drumstick


----------



## jonwkng

Of Mausen and Men...


----------



## Azazel

seery said:


>



Awesome photo and love the look of this Acebeam!


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

ven said:


> :naughty: Details please mr drumstick


Nothing overly special, just some triples I've built up.

Left one is a BLF Ti running a triple XP-G2 with a 4 mode 3.04amp Qlite driver including moonlight. Output is modest, but it still gets hot fast. LEDs are de-domed giving a nice warm white tint. 9 traits in the bezel and 1 in the switch.

Rigt one is an original Eagle Eye X6 BLF SE, running a custom copper spacer and also a triple XP-G2. Running a BLF A6 FET driver, with spring by-passes on the switch and driver. Pulls about 8amps tail cap on my DMM running a Samsung 30Q. Also has the latest Convoy deep carry pocket clip, which works very well with this host.


----------



## ven

Very cool mr drumstick , nice work(makes it very special!)
I am very fond of triples, the huge hotspot of flood is just so useful.


----------



## seery

Azazel said:


> Awesome photo and love the look of this Acebeam!



Thanks Azazel!


----------



## bykfixer

PK PR-1 takes in a light show.


----------



## Subterrestrial

bykfixer said:


> Today while looking for something in a cottage I'm staying in I spotted this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Captain from about 1976.


Ah, my grandfather had one of those. I used to play with it when I was a kid. I've often wondered what happened to it. My folks may have picked it up when they were cleaning out his house. I'll have to ask some time....


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Of Mausen and Men...



Beautiful collection Jon.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Beautiful collection Jon.




+1 , stunning

(useless internet connection / service stopped me commenting last night!)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I was playing around with the panorama option on the cellphone. Got a little off toward the right side of the picture.

~ Chance


----------



## Light11




----------



## Offgridled

Light11 said:


>



Very pretty!!


----------



## ven

Love that HDS! very smart
Another HDS pic, camping




Dark field, 200lm of high cri..............it really makes things hit in more and how much 200lm is when you think about it. Plenty bright enough and some for general type uses.


----------



## kj2

Light11 said:


>


That looks amazingly good!
Wish Henry would offer this color.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Light11, Ra Body with newer HDS bezel? What are you running in that light?

Bill


----------



## Light11

Offgridled said:


> Very pretty!!


Thank you.


ven said:


> Love that HDS! very smart
> .





kj2 said:


> That looks amazingly good!
> Wish Henry would offer this color.



I asked Hogo before he organized the red and blue group buys if it was possible to do a group buy in white but Henry said no as it was a nightmare production wise and while assembling they always looked "dirty"



Bullzeyebill said:


> Light11, Ra Body with newer HDS bezel? What are you running in that light?
> 
> Bill



Bill,

The complete light is Legacy,LE 120 XP-G H-CRI goodness.
Unfortunately Henry never did a run in white with the newer acme threads.


----------



## bykfixer

4am, work winding down, moon is full celphone pics of a PK PR-1


----------



## ven

Thanks to Paul












Must say i am really impressed so far with the Rocket, really like the beam and will be very useful for general stuff. 3 modes seem well spaced too.............


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> Thanks to Paul


Awww..... She's a pretty little thing. Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladd

Spectacular colors there! Very nice.


----------



## staticx57

Just got this in the mail. First peak. Went all out. Ultra X high CRI


----------



## ven

Very  staticx


----------



## easilyled

Great lights Mark, particularly like the multi-color anodised one.


----------



## jonwkng

Congratulations on the Rainbow Pocket Burner, *ven*! 

Today's carry! 
Here's a little teaser... From...


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Thanks to Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must say i am really impressed so far with the Rocket, really like the beam and will be very useful for general stuff. 3 modes seem well spaced too.............



Say it aint so.....

PK has entered the mainstream... well kinda.
A rainbow colored pocket warmer.
Yesssssss!


----------



## ven

Cute! but mean:devil:


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Cute! but mean:devil:



Looks like you are enjoying the package from Paul, *ven*. 
The Pocket Rocket is aptly named.


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Looks like you are enjoying the package from Paul, *ven*.
> The Pocket Rocket is aptly named.



Hi Jon, i am , i am spoiled for sure! Yes, it does appear brighter than specs would suggest and find it a very useful beam! The tint(which i admit is not an important factor for this light) is nice, good accurate rendition!


The princeCvn/HDS has also been with me camping recently





Rach used the PK pen before , for a shopping list(for me to get!) and tried to handbag it!!!! Dont think so............:laughing: Then Madison just come up to me(both nipping shop for a few ingredients i could not get) and tried to take the PK pen with them............

:laughing:

No chance!


----------



## irongate

ven said:


> Love that HDS! very smart
> Another HDS pic, camping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark field, 200lm of high cri..............it really makes things hit in more and how much 200lm is when you think about it. Plenty bright enough and some for general type uses.



Very nice leather pieces there. From where?


----------



## ven

Hi there, the larger one on the left is what you get with the prince flashlight, real nice! and certainly up there with the best holsters provided by manufacturers. 







The other smaller one is xeno, i bought a couple, one for the HDS and one for a gizmo. iirc around the £9 mark from HKe for a leather holster=not bad and a good fit for 16340 sized lights


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Hi there, the larger one on the left is what you get with the prince flashlight, real nice! and certainly up there with the best holsters provided by manufacturers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other smaller one is xeno, i bought a couple, one for the HDS and one for a gizmo. iirc around the £9 mark from HKe for a leather holster=not bad and a good fit for 16340 sized lights



Love the prince holster with spare batteries. Really is useful!


----------



## bykfixer

What a difference a century makes.

1915 Franco 2C cell 'baby' miner light used to be considered a small flashlight.

The 1aaa cell 2016 PK pocket burner shows how much things things have changed.


----------



## jonwkng

Light & Compute
Hanko Zirconium 67 & Intel Skull Canyon


----------



## LightWalker




----------



## bykfixer

^^ Nice!!!
Love the pizazz.


----------



## Genna

Now I'm looking for the versions in camo and Blablanium [emoji12]


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Light & Compute
> Hanko Zirconium 67 & Intel Skull Canyon



Stunning pair Jon. They go so well together.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

ven said:


> Hi there, the larger one on the left is what you get with the prince flashlight, real nice! and certainly up there with the best holsters provided by manufacturers.
> 
> The other smaller one is xeno, i bought a couple, one for the HDS and one for a gizmo. iirc around the £9 mark from HKe for a leather holster=not bad and a good fit for 16340 sized
> 
> Hey Ven,
> They say great minds think alike:
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/crm6vie9361mgzg/File Aug 21, 3 23 31 PM.jpeg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/eeu8hi6ex0dximn/File Aug 21, 3 23 54 PM.jpeg?dl=0
> 
> It's funny, I have a really nice group of lights to choose from, yet in actual use, I find the Pocket Rocket does 90% of everything I need...I always carry a Nichia light for my hi CRI needs, but I am really surprised at how rarely I feel the need...
> PK seems to introduce the next light I need before I even know I need it...
> Has anyone done a two LED light with both pure white and a Nichia and the ability to use them individually or together?


----------



## Subterrestrial

ven said:


> The princeCvn/HDS has also been with me camping recently


Looks like some of my camping trips. "Yes, I really did need to bring this many lights with me. Just wait until you see the ones I _haven't_ unpacked yet...."


----------



## LightWalker

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Nice!!!
> Love the pizazz.



I took that shot with comic mode.


----------



## irongate

ven said:


> Hi there, the larger one on the left is what you get with the prince flashlight, real nice! and certainly up there with the best holsters provided by manufacturers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other smaller one is xeno, i bought a couple, one for the HDS and one for a gizmo. iirc around the £9 mark from HKe for a leather holster=not bad and a good fit for 16340 sized lights



Thank You ven


----------



## jonwkng

Atomic Number 29

2016 LE Elzetta Alpha & TnC UltraLux 18350 Copper Dragon


----------



## Ladd

Lots 'o shiny Cu there! Bet those are hefty in the hand...


----------



## jonwkng

Ladd said:


> Lots 'o shiny Cu there! Bet those are hefty in the hand...



The Elzetta is copper-plated 6061 T6 Aluminium. 3.8 ounces. The Copper Dragon is nice and hefty.


----------



## puinsai




----------



## dhunley1




----------



## staticx57




----------



## jonwkng

Muyshondt Flieger MkI Prototype :huh:
Enrique will be announcing details soon...


----------



## Eric242

A few of my favourites right now.....

Sunwayman M25C Ti, Tana TripLED Aleph/Surefire *******, Oveready Triple V4 Copper E2e, Tana TripLED KL1 on Moddoo Ti body, 2Pak Haiku soon to be Tana TripLED.





The Moddoo 18650 Body was beadblasted and anodized (blue) by tino_ale, stonewashed by me and now that I´ve decided to put the KL1 on it I´ve stonewashed and (torch) anodized the hell out of it until a rather good match to SF ano (at least for titanium) was achived.


----------



## Ladd

Nice lights! The beads and clips are not too bad either.


----------



## bykfixer

Frank n Sammy relax before a night on the town.


----------



## MAD777

bykfixer said:


> Frank n Sammy relax before a night on the town.


Do you have lights named after the rest of the Rat Pack?


----------



## bykfixer

MAD777 said:


> Do you have lights named after the rest of the Rat Pack?



Ha! You got that. 
Nice.

Having trouble deciding which one to name Dean. 
Needs to be red to match his eyes.

Edit:
Dean says hello world, 








then goes back into an alcoholic coma.


----------



## LightWalker

Nice looking pair!!! ^^ bykfixer, is the silver one titanium?


----------



## akhyar

My EDC rotation (16340 and 18350-based lights)
From left;
Astrolus S41, Blackwater SR71, Maratac CR123, Olight S1 Baton, Sinner Ti Tri-EDC, BLF ReyLight


----------



## Tixx

akhyar said:


> My EDC rotation (16340 and 18350-based lights)


What is the brass one to the right of the Manker? I know all but that one.


----------



## LightWalker




----------



## bykfixer

LightWalker said:


> Nice looking pair!!! ^^ bykfixer, is the silver one titanium?



No, I believe it's nickel plated but may just be highly polished alluminum. 

The 'colored' versions of the PL-2 are PVD coated, which requires copper plating then silver prior to the PVD. So I don't know if PK plated the body then skipped the last coat or just had the alluminum highly polished.

Edit:
PK commented recently on his Facebook page the silver one is "natural alluminum" colored.


----------



## LightWalker

bykfixer said:


> No, I believe it's nickel plated but may just be highly polished alluminum.
> 
> The 'colored' versions of the PL-2 are PVD coated, which requires copper plating then silver prior to the PVD. So I don't know if PK plated the body then skipped the last coat or just had the alluminum highly polished.



Sounds good!


----------



## akhyar

Tixx said:


> What is the brass one to the right of the Manker? I know all but that one.



It's Blackwater SR71, 18350 body with triple XP-G2 6500K emitters, and built-in USB port.
Solidly bult, but dreadful UI.
Uses the same UI as 1st version MecArmy PT series


----------



## Tixx

akhyar said:


> It's Blackwater SR71, 18350 body with triple XP-G2 6500K emitters, and built-in USB port.
> Solidly bult, but dreadful UI.
> Uses the same UI as 1st version MecArmy PT series


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Str8stroke

Some of the latest posts are really awesome. I have been too busy to post. bummer, but love seeing y'all!


----------



## dreze888

Love my Zebralight.


----------



## LightWalker




----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

To keep Bykfixer's storyline going, here is Frank, handcuffed to the sheriff getting his mug shot taken while Dino & Sammy look on....https://www.dropbox.com/s/k1pve6yn9abx5r4/File Aug 25, 1 23 40 PM.jpeg?dl=0


----------



## ven

Sweet Eddie


----------



## ven

LightWalker said:


>




That is very cool Lightwalker


----------



## LightWalker

ven said:


> That is very cool Lightwalker



Thank you ven, a little photo editing magic.


----------



## ScottGabrielli




----------



## tex.proud

dreze888 said:


> Love my Zebralight.



I watch this thread to see a long list of beautiful lights that I will never own, because they are way out of my budget...Then you see a light, and have to agree that it's a great neutral tint light. Ya can't go wrong with a Zebralight! (with the "w" in the name)


----------



## bykfixer

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> To keep Bykfixer's storyline going, here is Frank, handcuffed to the sheriff getting his mug shot taken while Dino & Sammy look on....https://www.dropbox.com/s/k1pve6yn9abx5r4/File Aug 25, 1 23 40 PM.jpeg?dl=0







Don't know if you heard this Eddie but rumor has it Peter Lawford and Joey Bishop went and hooked up with some mobsters who came and broke ole blue eyes out of jail, which lead to a planned evening with Jack Kennedy being cancelled as nobody wanted him to be hanging around with folks who consort with mobsters...

Which lead to ole blue eyes being so pissed off at Joey he backed Republicans after that...


----------



## jonwkng

Hey everyone! Just received The Nucleus from George.  Pretty tiny little light!





New breed of mega-sized rice crop solves world hunger problems!
Erm...  Just kidding. Macro shot. This light is tiny!





Complete with trits to ensure it doesn't get lost in your pocket... Or rice bin. 





Holy rice cakes! That's a Nichia 219 emitter!
(Just don't ask about runtime - if you do, you're probably not getting the point of this light)





I hope George's lights don't get any smaller, or it'll be tweezer carry only. 


Hope you guys enjoyed the photos.
And no, they are not to be used whole or in part without expressed permission from me. :tsk:


----------



## ven

WOW Scott, stunning! Beautiful triple 

Very smart Jon , George is very talented and seems a top chap too. Love the new ones that are heat treated as well .


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> WOW Scott, stunning! Beautiful triple
> 
> Very smart Jon , George is very talented and seems a top chap too. Love the new ones that are heat treated as well .



Thanks, *ven*!

Yes, *ScottGabrielli*, lovely patina! You should try out the clip for the light.


----------



## ven

staticx57 said:


>





Eric242 said:


> A few of my favourites right now.....
> 
> Sunwayman M25C Ti, Tana TripLED Aleph/Surefire *******, Oveready Triple V4 Copper E2e, Tana TripLED KL1 on Moddoo Ti body, 2Pak Haiku soon to be Tana TripLED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Moddoo 18650 Body was beadblasted and anodized (blue) by tino_ale, stonewashed by me and now that I´ve decided to put the KL1 on it I´ve stonewashed and (torch) anodized the hell out of it until a rather good match to SF ano (at least for titanium) was achived.
> 
> 
> I missd these, love that quad mule....awesome work!
> 
> Stunning Eric, everything in that pic is music to my eyes.


----------



## Eric242

Ladd said:


> Nice lights! The beads and clips are not too bad either.





ven said:


> Stunning Eric, everything in that pic is music to my eyes.


Thanks guys


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

Sme of the EDC rotation.


----------



## Offgridled

Chicken Drumstick said:


> Sme of the EDC rotation.



Thats spectacular couple more you have every day of the year covered. It also let's me know I really am not the only person with 300 lights. Great collection!!


----------



## jonwkng

Hot flashlight!


----------



## ScottGabrielli

jonwkng said:


> Thanks, *ven*!
> 
> Yes, *ScottGabrielli*, lovely patina! You should try out the clip for the light.





ven said:


> WOW Scott, stunning! Beautiful triple
> 
> Very smart Jon , George is very talented and seems a top chap too. Love the new ones that are heat treated as well .



The patina formed very quickly, this TNC is my first higher end light and a very new acquisition. I usually remove clips from lights that come with them and prefer to carry at the bottom of my pockets.


----------



## bykfixer

Bedside table stable


----------



## Offgridled

Every man should have one of those. Sweet


----------



## Tixx




----------



## wimmer21

w/Good Boy


----------



## ven

Very nice trio wimmer


----------



## Howiezowie

Firefly Titanium, my first ever "custom" light! 
(Trying this post from the candlepowerforums iPhone app, hope I do it correctly.)


----------



## wimmer21

^^You did well, Doogie! Very nice light, and photo.


Hey Ven, thanks for the compliment! Just hoping to someday live in your subdivision.


----------



## ven

wimmer21 said:


> ^^You did well, Doogie! Very nice light, and photo.
> 
> 
> Hey Ven, thanks for the compliment! Just hoping to someday live in your subdivision.




:laughing: i reckon i have been surpassed


----------



## Howiezowie

wimmer21 said:


> ^^You did well, Doogie! Very nice light, and photo.



Hey wimmer21, did you mean Howie when you said Doogie? If so, thank you!!


----------



## wimmer21

Howiezowie said:


> Hey wimmer21, did you mean Howie when you said Doogie? If so, thank you!!



When I glanced at your username it reminded me of the genius kid doctor, so I rolled with it!


----------



## Howiezowie

wimmer21 said:


> When I glanced at your username it reminded me of the genius kid doctor, so I rolled with it!



Lol


----------



## LightWalker

I'm hoping to win this one.


----------



## bykfixer

LightWalker said:


> I'm hoping to win this one.



Keep 'em coming LW. Good stuff yer posting.



wimmer21 said:


> When I glanced at your username it reminded me of the genius kid doctor, so I rolled with it!



Doogie Howzer fixed my shoulder. 
My PT was a guy who looked exactly like him. Funny thing is he was too young to know who Doogie Howzer was until he looked him up. lol.


----------



## ven

Last week its been pretty much with me all the time, even in transport


----------



## LightWalker

bykfixer said:


> Keep 'em coming LW. Good stuff yer posting.



 :thanks:


----------



## ven

Cooly & PK


----------



## easilyled

Very nice Mark. Your collection is burgeoning and blossoming into a tour de force!


----------



## ven

Thank you Daniel for the kind words,

a quick pic on an apple ,by an apple........




Thought i would throw the clip back on for a bit, to try out again and give it a chance.


----------



## LightWalker

ven said:


> Thank you Daniel for the kind words,
> 
> a quick pic on an apple ,by an apple........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought i would throw the clip back on for a bit, to try out again and give it a chance.





Excellent photo and a cool looking light ven!!!


----------



## ven

Thanks for the kind words lightwalker


----------



## LightWalker

You're welcome ven.


Walmart Special 
Bushnell series


----------



## GODOFWAR

ven said:


> Thanks for the kind words lightwalker



ven why U don't make a video about your flashlights with beams shots on youtube


----------



## ven

GODOFWAR said:


> the ven why U don't make a video about your flashlights with beams shots on you tube




I have thought about it, but i guess its time and getting set up along with being laughed at out of the house! I might one day mr war, nothing ruled out as i always like to share thoughts and impressions.I can talk flashlights all day...........am i normal


----------



## Rainy

Been carrying the Olight S15R lately


----------



## LightWalker

Rainy said:


> Been carrying the Olight S15R lately




It's a nice EDC Light and that's a great shot of it!




Bushnell series


----------



## StarHalo

Ya like filters?


----------



## LightWalker

StarHalo said:


> Ya like filters?



I like that one, that SC600 looks dazzling!


----------



## KDM

Loving this little light! #foursevens #copperpreon


----------



## bykfixer

^^ very cool.




Less stabby PK products.


----------



## LightWalker




----------



## eraursls1984

KDM said:


> Loving this little light! #foursevens #copperpreon


Nice. How long has that patina been developing?


----------



## KDM

eraursls1984 said:


> Nice. How long has that patina been developing?



About 30 minutes lol!

1. Lightly go over the light with 0000 ultra fine steel wool. Clean with Dawn dish soap and a old toothbrush (not your wife's). Rinse and dry, avoiding touching with you bare hand.
2. Wearing rubber gloves, clean with denatured alcohol. Clean clean clean! Air dry.
3. Cut off a piece of sponge from a new clean sponge, about 2"x2". Can also be applied with a toothbrush.
4. Apply Birchwood Casey Permanent Blue liquid gun blue with the sponge. Keep applying multiple coats evenly (3 to 5). Let sit. Again apply more coats.
5. Rinse with cold tap water, air dry.
6. Lightly hold the light with the steel wool and spin it a few times.
7. The oil from your skin will do the rest.


----------



## KDM

I used the same method with this one.


----------



## Offgridled

stunning:


----------



## ven

Amazing KDM


Seraph ti DHT


----------



## jskelton




----------



## MAD777

Pure candy @jskelton 😍


----------



## ven

jskelton said:


>





Had to quote in case anyone missed it, outstanding! Absolutely stunning array of awesomeness


----------



## easilyled

Wow! I love the spinning top almost as much as the Thud!


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Wow! I love the spinning top almost as much as the Thud!




I was thinking that Daniel, the intricate work/dedication required to make that beauty..........


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> I was thinking that Daniel, the intricate work/dedication required to make that beauty..........



Its insane Mark. So nice to see this exotic perfection.


----------



## jskelton

ven said:


> Had to quote in case anyone missed it, outstanding! Absolutely stunning array of awesomeness




Thanks bro!


----------



## LightWalker

Very impressive!


----------



## eraursls1984

jskelton said:


> ..........


Here another thread for you to ruin. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?362313-Tain-Tribute-Thread


----------



## jskelton

easilyled said:


> Wow! I love the spinning top almost as much as the Thud!



Thanks a lot. I have a video about it on my YT channel. It's made by Rich Stadler (Billet Spin) and is a 1 of a kind. It's the only 27 piece top that exists. Timascus, Damascus, Tritium, and stainless steel. A true work of functioning art.


----------



## jskelton

eraursls1984 said:


> Here another thread for you to ruin.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?362313-Tain-Tribute-Thread




LMAO!

I have posted in that one before with my other Tains actually.


----------



## jskelton

Here's the story, WIP pics and final images of the Wraith: http://billetspin.info/the-wraith/


----------



## ven

WOW..................out of this world


See who can "top" that!


----------



## LightWalker




----------



## Tre_Asay




----------



## easilyled

jskelton said:


> Here's the story, WIP pics and final images of the Wraith: http://billetspin.info/the-wraith/



Thank you for the link. That's an amazing work of art. :bow:


----------



## ven

Seraph ti DHT with nichia 219B triple


----------



## easilyled

Very nice Mark. What does DHT stand for? I've heard good things about the Seraph hosts but am not familiar with them.


----------



## ven

Thanks Daniel, dark heat treated iirc.

They are surprising nice hosts, I have never been too sure on them over the year/s. However in hand it's a hefty piece of ti and feels comfortable to hold .
Fully loaded


----------



## Offgridled

+1 a must have . 


gifs upload


photo upload


picture sharing


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Thanks Daniel, dark heat treated iirc.
> 
> They are surprising nice hosts, I have never been too sure on them over the year/s. However in hand it's a hefty piece of ti and feels comfortable to hold .
> Fully loaded



Was always curious about the weight. Thanks Ven.


----------



## easilyled

Thanks for the info Mark. They look to be pretty decent quality.


----------



## ven

Cheers guys, yes Daniel, i would say the quality is on the high side but then a lump of ti will certainly help that. It is the largest ti light i have,threads are smooth enough for ti(always add a dab of nyogel anyway). Been used today for taking pics of parts, the mule is awesome for this with no hot spot. So its had 2 days solid use now in work(not dropped it yet).

It does feel too nice for work, but i would never end up using anything! As much as i love the cryos bezels, they would get dinged up in no time and it would make me .So although stainless and ti may not be the best for heat dissipation, their strengths soon surpass others in applications where crazy outputs are not needed all the time.............imo anyway.


----------



## ven

Very nice OG, i can say in this short time the ti seraph is moving up in the most liked host stakes(out of the box so to speak anyway).


----------



## ven

Todays line up


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Cheers guys, yes Daniel, i would say the quality is on the high side but then a lump of ti will certainly help that. It is the largest ti light i have,threads are smooth enough for ti(always add a dab of nyogel anyway). Been used today for taking pics of parts, the mule is awesome for this with no hot spot. So its had 2 days solid use now in work(not dropped it yet).
> 
> It does feel too nice for work, but i would never end up using anything! As much as i love the cryos bezels, they would get dinged up in no time and it would make me .So although stainless and ti may not be the best for heat dissipation, their strengths soon surpass others in applications where crazy outputs are not needed all the time.............imo anyway.



I agree. I feel much safer carrying Ti and stainless steel lights and putting them on hard surfaces knowing that I can easily restore a machine-like finish using fine steel-wool or a fine sponge sanding pad/scotchbrite pad. The stone-washed Ti lights can be used with complete impunity knowing that any superficial scratches will just add to the finish and won't show at all.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Todays line up



Very nice Mark. Great pictures. Please tell me more about the PK rainbow light. I'm intrigued to know what material its made of, how the finish was achieved, what led it uses, what cells it uses and what the beam is like.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Very nice Mark. Great pictures. Please tell me more about the PK rainbow light. I'm intrigued to know what material its made of, how the finish was achieved, what led it uses, what cells it uses and what the beam is like.




Its the PK PL2 ti02, 2 mode and always comes on in high at 110lm of which its a cool white tint which mine edges towards the yellow side(not blue). The low mode kicks out 12lm for 12hrs and its fed on an AAA loop. Material wise 6061 CNC machined with PVD(physical vapor deposition) titanium dioxide rainbow. It has borofloat glass and tempered AR both sides, so nothing has not been thought out thoroughly by PK.

It is surprisingly light and is fine on a key chain............no problem! LED is an xpg R5 and the beam produces a noticeable hot spot with a perfect round spill.









Will try for a couple of beam pics later when dark


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Its the PK PL2 ti02, 2 mode and always comes on in high at 110lm of which its a cool white tint which mine edges towards the yellow side(not blue). The low mode kicks out 12lm for 12hrs and its fed on an AAA loop. Material wise 6061 CNC machined with PVD(physical vapor deposition) titanium dioxide rainbow. It has borofloat glass and tempered AR both sides, so nothing has not been thought out thoroughly by PK.
> 
> It is surprisingly light and is fine on a key chain............no problem! LED is an xpg R5 and the beam produces a noticeable hot spot with a perfect round spill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try for a couple of beam pics later when dark



Thanks. Certainly looks great. I wonder how enduring the PVD coating is.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Thanks. Certainly looks great. I wonder how enduring the PVD coating is.



Your welcome, any time well mr bykfixer has put some of his , battling with coins and keys to a great success. 
The PVD coating seems to be quite resilient to dings, only time i guess will tell but i wont be giving it a hard life tbh. My key chains tend to be stainless for that, but this will be going on very soon for a while.


Have a read through when you get time Daniel
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?413297-The-PK-products-thread


----------



## ven

Quick n dirty beam pick for you Daniel of the PK PL2
3M




Close up at 1m


----------



## easilyled

Thanks for the link and the great beamshots Mark. I'll have a read. :thumbsup:

I have, of course, heard of PK's reputation for innovation and that he was behind many of Surefire's groundbreaking developments. (when they were still breaking new ground!)

Edit: Is that a newly refurbished house that I see in your pictures?


----------



## ven

Part of it Daniel, still a few bits to finish off yet........think golden gate bridge and never ending.

Outside shot for you




Hard to tell tbh, but the 110 is easily enough for general uses


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Part of it Daniel, still a few bits to finish off yet........think golden gate bridge and never ending.
> 
> Outside shot for you
> ....
> Hard to tell tbh, but the 110 is easily enough for general uses




Certainly seems bright enough. McGizmo deemed 60 lumens to be bright enough for general use when his PDs first came out around 2007. They were using V-ranked luxeon-IIIs and 550ma on high provided 60 lumens.


----------



## ven

It is crazy when you look back and the outputs we thought(still are in many cases)were adequate for most uses . I struggle fighting artificial light, this requires generally over 100lm or 150+ of flood for close up work. Amazing how things have changed in the last few years, even TV's have not progressed as much. Iirc we had smart phones back then, just the camera and speed have improved over time. Flashlights, well from LED choice, tints and crazy outputs......I think we are spoiled. To top it all of, custom lights made out of your chosen metal with all the internals picked and programmable .

Its a good time to be a flashaholic.......


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> It is crazy when you look back and the outputs we thought(still are in many cases)were adequate for most uses . I struggle fighting artificial light, this requires generally over 100lm or 150+ of flood for close up work. Amazing how things have changed in the last few years, even TV's have not progressed as much. Iirc we had smart phones back then, just the camera and speed have improved over time. Flashlights, well from LED choice, tints and crazy outputs......I think we are spoiled. To top it all of, custom lights made out of your chosen metal with all the internals picked and programmable .
> 
> Its a good time to be a flashaholic.......



You're quite correct. We have indeed become very spoiled. Fortunately I've been on CPF long enough to remember when everybody thought 100 lumens was amazing and 200 lumens was completely crazy. 

If anybody could have taken one of our present day lights back in time to about five years ago, the folks then would have been in ecstacy!!!


----------



## staticx57

easilyled said:


> You're quite correct. We have indeed become very spoiled. Fortunately I've been on CPF long enough to remember when everybody thought 100 lumens was amazing and 200 lumens was completely crazy.
> 
> If anybody could have taken one of our present day lights back in time to about five years ago, the folks then would have been in ecstacy!!!




Best to take an XHP70 light back with you


----------



## Offgridled

How true how true. Technology is amazing


----------



## LightWalker

The Seraph ti DHT is very nice.


----------



## SVT-ROY

http://i972.photobucket.com/albums/ae204/humboldtkill/P1020470.jpg

My favorite large and small lights.


----------



## SVT-ROY

My favorite large and small lights, and pistols


----------



## Genna




----------



## jonwkng

Mjölnir, by Vinz


----------



## ven

Awesome line up Genna , now I know what p60 heaven looks like.....

Congrats Jon, that looks like it can kick some a55!!!


----------



## ven

Scrap bin!


----------



## Genna

ven said:


> Awesome line up Genna , now I know what p60 heaven looks like.....



Hahaha, many thanks ven! 
Now you know why I asked in the other thread what there is now for dropins...I need a few...[emoji28]

BTW...Nice Seraph! [emoji6]


----------



## ven

:laughing: It is almost too many hosts(say almost as its not possible for a flashaholic to have too many!), i would not have a clue what to pick up and use......

Thanks, really liking the seraph a lot, it is one hefty chunk of ti









My z33 cryos is out today , just fitted a 10a clicky what vinh sent me. The 1st switch i tried and a contact issue, slight shake and change modes. Compared to another switch and the spring was shorter on this. So instead of faffing about and adding a magnet, i just swapped the switch over for the longer spring and spot on!


----------



## sonnix

What i have so far...



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ven

Love the k60! nice little line up there, the P1D is a hefty solid host and imo better quality over the other Solarforces.


----------



## MAD777

Very nice assortment @sonnix


----------



## bykfixer

sonnix said:


> What i have so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Yer off to a great start.
Nice variety there.


----------



## ven




----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Your welcome, any time well mr bykfixer has put some of his , battling with coins and keys to a great success.
> The PVD coating seems to be quite resilient to dings, only time i guess will tell but i wont be giving it a hard life tbh. My key chains tend to be stainless for that, but this will be going on very soon for a while.
> 
> 
> Have a read through when you get time Daniel
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?413297-The-PK-products-thread












Here is PVD vs my other pocket carried lights as of 5am today. 
Except for lint and minor nicks on sharp angles the PVD is holding up well. 




A typical crowd the PR-1 rides with each day since June.





Lately these two have been in the same pocket.
Idea was to accelarate the petina of the microstream.. and vs the pvd.... it's working.



This one is dedicated to LightWalker


----------



## LightWalker

bykfixer said:


> This one is dedicated to LightWalker




Thank you bykfixer, very nice lineup you have there! Those PK's are a work of art!


----------



## ven

Very cool mr fixer


----------



## ven

The classic




The quad


----------



## Offgridled

So very pretty Ven


----------



## ven

Cheers OG, been digging a few out i have not used in a while


----------



## LightWalker

:thumbsup: Cool lights!


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Cheers OG, been digging a few out i have not used in a while



I'm charging batteries today healing my back. Got the 26650's charging right now


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> I'm charging batteries today healing my back. Got the 26650's charging right now




:naughty: daddy cooly


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> :naughty: daddy cooly



Yep he's going out tonight to play


----------



## ven

I had my CQvn in the c2 for a bit, back in the cooly now and the c2 has a nichia 219B triple again.............therefore the 6p has the m361n now!! Complicated flashlife is this


----------



## MAD777

I have 8 batteries in two LiitoKala 500's in the analyzer mode right now. I also have my GyrFalcon 8-bay charger filled with batteries. The 2-bay VP4 is taking a break.


----------



## LightWalker

ven said:


> Love the k60! nice little line up there, the P1D is a hefty solid host and imo better quality over the other Solarforces.



The P1D looks like a good host for a Malkoff.


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> I have 8 batteries in two LiitoKala 500's in the analyzer mode right now. I also have my GyrFalcon 8-bay charger filled with batteries. The 2-bay VP4 is taking a break.



It's battery charging saturday :woohoo: the sky will be lit up tonight!


----------



## ven

LightWalker said:


> The P1D looks like a good host for a Malkoff.




It would be, pretty solid chunk of solarforce and high quality.


----------



## ScottGabrielli




----------



## LightWalker

ven said:


> It would be, pretty solid chunk of solarforce and high quality.





I need to get one of these!


----------



## ven

Gray and black are the colour options LW, i decided on the gray just for a change





Little bit of cu


----------



## Genna

Two Lego's


----------



## MAD777

Legos? It looks more like sculpture! LOL 👍


----------



## LightWalker

Those copper triples look high quality!


----------



## ven

:laughing: awesome pic!! cute dog
Cheers
Left is a stainless L2T with cryos copper bezel, xeno bezel ring with an EDCplus triple xp-g2 4000k inside. Right a gift from Jon, princeCvn triple 5000k xpl HI with drivervnx3.


----------



## LightWalker

ven said:


> :laughing: awesome pic!! cute dog
> Cheers
> Left is a stainless L2T with cryos copper bezel, xeno bezel ring with an EDCplus triple xp-g2 4000k inside. Right a gift from Jon, princeCvn triple 5000k xpl HI with drivervnx3.




Nice gift, I bet they have great beams.


He's a very popular dog.


----------



## ven

Yes, i love triples, love the huge useful hot spot, the EDCplus is warmer at 4000k but very nice, the prince a very nice 5000k . Great for pretty much most uses...........


----------



## LightWalker

ven said:


> Yes, i love triples, love the huge useful hot spot, the EDCplus is warmer at 4000k but very nice, the prince a very nice 5000k . Great for pretty much most uses...........



Sounds good, 4000k is an excellent color temperature.


----------



## ScottGabrielli

LightWalker said:


> Those copper triples look high quality!


----------



## ven

So cute , the dog ain't bad either


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> So cute , the dog ain't bad either


[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## LightWalker

I like that one!


----------



## Offgridled

Great dog photo's


----------



## jonwkng

#TakeTheBlack


----------



## ven

Pic Jon , very smart!


----------



## ven

xhp70 SD and xhp50 SD


----------



## dhunley1




----------



## ven

Poor rock!! hope you sat the malkoff down carefully ........................


----------



## dhunley1

Don't you see that big crack on the rock...?


----------



## ven

I do now :laughing:


----------



## MAD777

I just pulled this out of its shipping box from @vinhnguyen54. A TN40vn FAIT LUX.


----------



## T<25

I am brand new here. I hope soon I will be able to find one and join here. 
Thanks for the awesome posts.


----------



## easilyled

T<25 said:


> I am brand new here. I hope soon I will be able to find one and join here.
> Thanks for the awesome posts.



Welcome. 

A gentle warning for you is that you'll be unlikely to stop at one. Many of us become hopelessly addicted and there's no Flashaholics Anonymous network set up for counselling to my knowledge yet.


----------



## MAD777

Oh, I thought we were all counselors!
BUY IT, YOU'LL LIKE IT! 😄


----------



## Eric242

MAD777 said:


> Oh, I thought we were all counselors!


The worst kind, dealers or addicts...


----------



## ven




----------



## tanmoy88

My First True Flash Light: Nitecore MT06
























7 Feet From The Wall, @ 32 Lumen





7 Feet From The Wall, @ 165 Lumen









25 Feet from My House @ 32 Lumen




25 Feet from My House @ 165 Lumen




50 Feet From Neighbor's House @ 165 Lumen


----------



## ven

Congrats tanmoy is it going to be a house light or edc type uses?


----------



## tanmoy88

ven said:


> Congrats tanmoy is it going to be a house light or edc type uses?



Comment from "VEN", Oh my God, :wow: You made my day sir. It will be my EDC Light.


----------



## ven

:laughing: 

 i thought you might have been an insider :naughty: with all the fresh links to new products by nitecore etc. I presumed you might have had a few of their lights. So this is your 1st NC light?


----------



## ven

Dusty PR1


----------



## tanmoy88

ven said:


> :laughing:
> 
> i thought you might have been an insider :naughty: with all the fresh links to new products by nitecore etc. I presumed you might have had a few of their lights. So this is your 1st NC light?



yaah this my first nitecore


----------



## bykfixer

Coming soon....


----------



## easilyled

Very artistic and creative, Mr. bykfixer. :thumbsup:


----------



## blah9

That's awesome bykfixer! And congratulations on your light, tanmoy!


----------



## MAD777

I love it, bykfixer!!!


----------



## bykfixer

The things we go through just to make a new avatar. lol


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> The things we go through just to make a new avatar. lol




Looks great..... But you're gonna need MORE lights to create the spokes.


----------



## LightWalker

ven said:


> Dusty PR1


​That's a good looking work horse.




bykfixer said:


> Coming soon....



Good one Mr Fixer.


----------



## Newlumen

V54 lights...


----------



## staticx57

bykfixer said:


> Coming soon....




:thumbsup:

Very nice!


----------



## MAD777

Newlumen said:


> V54 lights...


Nice collection, NL. You have all the various sizes covered. Ready for anything! 👍


----------



## liteboy

ven said:


> It is crazy when you look back and the outputs we thought(still are in many cases)were adequate for most uses . I struggle fighting artificial light, this requires generally over 100lm or 150+ of flood for close up work. Amazing how things have changed in the last few years, even TV's have not progressed as much. Iirc we had smart phones back then, just the camera and speed have improved over time. Flashlights, well from LED choice, tints and crazy outputs......I think we are spoiled. To top it all of, custom lights made out of your chosen metal with all the internals picked and programmable .
> 
> Its a good time to be a flashaholic.......



Amen to that brother!


----------



## liteboy

easilyled said:


> Welcome.
> 
> A gentle warning for you is that you'll be unlikely to stop at one. Many of us become hopelessly addicted and there's no Flashaholics Anonymous network set up for counselling to my knowledge yet.



Quite the opposite, we're all enablers!


----------



## liteboy

Here are some recent additions


----------



## bykfixer

Monocrom said:


> Looks great..... But you're gonna need MORE lights to create the spokes.



Considered doing that but I was getting ready for work when I took the pic. 
That was only about 72 from my collection.
Believe me, I have plenty.... :naughty:


----------



## MAD777

You have something for every occasion, @liteboy !


----------



## ven

Monocrom said:


> Looks great..... But you're gonna need MORE lights to create the spokes.




+1 you beat me, I was thinking that! :laughing:

Very cool mr fixer


----------



## ven

liteboy said:


> Here are some recent additions
> 
> View attachment 3592



Nice collection there, love the rc40! 
How do you find the stainless L2T? Seraph on it's way? What is next?


----------



## ven

Great v54 family NL, love it!


----------



## liteboy

Thanks all! Stainless L2t is a good value, feels great in hand and I have temporarily the incandescent P90 LA. I also received the aluminum seraph sp6 with Ti version en route. K60vn in sand color also en route. Next will be VOB dropin, seraph sp9 with some higher output incandescent bulbs and turbo head.


----------



## ven

Your certainly on a roll!!


----------



## Newlumen

ven said:


> Great v54 family NL, love it!





MAD777 said:


> Nice collection, NL. You have all the various sizes covered. Ready for anything! 



Thanks.. I think i will use more out of them after summer..


----------



## ven

Newlumen said:


> Thanks.. I think i will use more out of them after summer..




One thing come winter(fall) , the lights get more use for me, a lot more!!! It actually helps the dark, miserable cold nights not that bad anymore


----------



## irongate

bykfixer said:


> Coming soon....



Now to have some of those lights on. That would be neat


----------



## blah9

ven said:


> One thing come winter(fall) , the lights get more use for me, a lot more!!! It actually helps the dark, miserable cold nights not that bad anymore



Yeah I already noticed how much earlier it is getting dark. But then I thought about this hobby and it's definitely nice to be in our situation!


----------



## ven

blah9 said:


> Yeah I already noticed how much earlier it is getting dark. But then I thought about this hobby and it's definitely nice to be in our situation!



:naughty: pity here in the UK we get rain though.............lots of it! 





Tonight's line up


----------



## Genna

Nice lights


----------



## Mike81




----------



## Eric242

Great pictures Mike81 :thumbsup:


----------



## blah9

Yeah those are pretty incredible. That goes for all the pictures in this thread, but the first one in particular stood out to me today.


----------



## MAD777

I can't compete with the photo quality of mike81, but this came today. Sunwayman V11Rvn modded by vinhnguyen54. This is my only flashlight with a continuously variable output via control ring. Nice concept. I'd like to see this done in more flashlights.


----------



## ven

Me too MAD, being able to dial the exact output in never grows old, in fact iirc it is from 2012 ish and today still feels like a UI from the future....................Being able to set the output before powering up, forward clicky for momentary as well. It today still plays a big part in my EDC rotation................cant see anything changing that either!


----------



## liteboy

MAD777 said:


> I can't compete with the photo quality of mike81, but this came today. Sunwayman V11Rvn modded by vinhnguyen54. This is my only flashlight with a continuously variable output via control ring. Nice concept. I'd like to see this done in more flashlights.



Mad, nice light! Still one of my favorites. Did yours come with the holster? Without one I have not carried mine too much


----------



## T<25

ScottGabrielli said:


>


:thumbsup: Sweet!


----------



## kj2

Turned it on for the first time, this evening. Wow! What an amount of light is coming out of this small light  to bad it's just for such a short period.


----------



## liteboy

Decided to carry her out tonight


----------



## liteboy

Finally arrived, my first light in this color! Love that beam, I'm really starting to develop taste for thrower lights. UI is awesome and good quality light, perfect size falling into a more manageable size than fenix rc40


----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> Finally arrived, my first light in this color! Love that beam, I'm really starting to develop taste for thrower lights. UI is awesome and good quality light, perfect size falling into a more manageable size than fenix rc40
> View attachment 3603


Congrsts liteboy....love my K60vn for sure. It's one of those lights the more you use it the more you really appreciate it. I also love my TK61VN check it out it throws crazy!!


----------



## liteboy

Offgridled said:


> Congrsts liteboy....love my K60vn for sure. It's one of those lights the more you use it the more you really appreciate it. I also love my TK61VN check it out it throws crazy!!



Thanks OG, I really need to slow down and enjoy some of these lights....Ok fine, I'll check it out!


----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> Thanks OG, I really need to slow down and enjoy some of these lights....Ok fine, I'll check it out!


Next to my bed stand for nightly edc rotation


imgupload


----------



## ven

Still one of my most fav beams liteboy, k60vn is an awesome light! Love the sand

OG that is awesome, i would never get asleep :laughing: Lucky dip time! The p60 format has kept my interest alive and still today i am just as interested (probably more) in p60's and hosts as i was a few year back.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Still one of my most fav beams liteboy, k60vn is an awesome light! Love the sand
> 
> OG that is awesome, i would never get asleep :laughing: Lucky dip time! The p60 format has kept my interest alive and still today i am just as interested (probably more) in p60's and hosts as i was a few year back.


Yes thanks to you telling me about them and helping me learn and the awesome pictures my p60 addiction is overflowing. I have a few more in the works couple more Vinh drop ins coming soon. A close friend of mine owns a large anodizing company and they will do me favors. I've bought a few cryos raw aluminum tailstands and dropped them off with Their choice of colors always exciting to see what they choose. Fortunately black hosts goes well with all colors then I pick tritium vials to compliment them I do have a blue p6 and red p6 waiting for that cool match-up.


----------



## Newlumen

ven said:


> Great v54 family NL, love it!





MAD777 said:


> Nice collection, NL. You have all the various sizes covered. Ready for anything! 





Offgridled said:


> Next to my bed stand for nightly edc rotation
> 
> 
> imgupload



NL like it.


----------



## ven

I really love this light!!!!!


----------



## ven

Q/T/Q/T




Few random, quick test and cell V check done, thought i might as well get a pic whilst out.


----------



## bykfixer

A little fun with a PR-1...




Commemorate 9/11 pic




Proof that PK is a 'right-winger'


----------



## staticx57

Here is my tribute to 9/11

American made


----------



## seery

liteboy said:


> Finally arrived, my first light in this color! Love that beam... But
> View attachment 3603



Congrats! The K60 is my [current] all-time favorite light. 

Sand looks great. Mind if I ask where you bought it?


----------



## Offgridled

seery said:


> Congrats! The K60 is my [current] all-time favorite light.
> 
> Sand looks great. Mind if I ask where you bought it?


K60vn with sub mariner. Priceless!!



photo sharing websites


----------



## liteboy

This has become another easy favorite of mine just need some 18350 cells


----------



## MAD777

liteboy said:


> This has become another easy favorite of mine just need some 18350 cells
> 
> View attachment 3607


It makes a great nightstand light because it has a very low low as well as room filling brightness. And it's short but heavy, making it difficult to knock over while feeling for it in the dark.


----------



## ven




----------



## Genna

A few e-series


----------



## ven

Very nice genna  don't have any E series yet, but I often dream about a tana triple nichia in one.


----------



## liteboy

Can tail stand with is an often neglected feature. Placed next to PK Rocket they're Same length, e14 thicker and more beautiful to hold and behold. I decided to pack up the PK and give to my son since he spotted it and really digs the design and small size.


----------



## bykfixer

Once upon a time Osama Bin Laden called a drone a toy.


----------



## sledhead

Nice !


----------



## ven

liteboy said:


> Can tail stand with is an often neglected feature. Placed next to PK Rocket they're Same length, e14 thicker and more beautiful to hold and behold. I decided to pack up the PK and give to my son since it's more like a toy to me.
> 
> View attachment 3608



Nice gesture! however son!!??!! is that you in your avatar, you look about 12 !!!!


----------



## Genna

ven said:


> Very nice genna  don't have any E series yet, but I often dream about a tana triple nichia in one.



Many thanks ven [emoji41] What are you waiting for then? I also had been the same dream and will shortly be true... [emoji6]


----------



## ven

Genna said:


> Many thanks ven [emoji41] What are you waiting for then? I also had been the same dream and will shortly be true... [emoji6]




Family/kids take my hard earned..................ok ok earned Might put it to them for bread and water for a month


----------



## Genna

ven said:


> Family/kids take my hard earned..................ok ok earned Might put it to them for bread and water for a month



Before you do that, please wait further [emoji33][emoji23]
I'll keep you in mind [emoji6]


----------



## liteboy

ven said:


> Nice gesture! however son!!??!! is that you in your avatar, you look about 12 !!!!



Ven, I do look young but...


----------



## liteboy

Here are some similar sized lights for tonight


----------



## MAD777

Nice comparison photos Liteboy!


----------



## bykfixer

Somewhere in America under a full moon...




The Rocket playing in traffic at 3:15am.


----------



## ven

liteboy said:


> Ven, I do look young but...
> 
> View attachment 3623




Very cool pic! Cute kid, it is great when they enjoy the same interests.....not like they have any choice or know better

Toy! Guess I am a boy who loves his toys 

Hopefully add some info on what goes into the light at some point , thoughts mainly for the soldier and future Lego . I have had a glimpse and trust me it is pretty awesome and refreshing!


----------



## ven

Cool pic mr fixer


----------



## ven

liteboy said:


> Here are some similar sized lights for tonight
> 
> View attachment 3624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625



Very nice collection going, how are you finding the seraph?

Everytime I see a quad or triple I just want more


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Once upon a time Osama Bin Laden called a drone a toy.




That is awesome !


----------



## didi_1606

Sinners and E-series heads...


----------



## Str8stroke

didi, tight grouping there. Really neat. Do all those lego? Either way, cool family portrait.


----------



## didi_1606

Not all.. Only the e-head is legoable.. for the sinners, not all is legoable, some of my older batch of sinner cannot lego with newer one.. Tiny threads difference maybe...


----------



## MAD777

Wow! That's impressive didi!


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Wow! That's impressive didi!




+1 stunning collection!


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> +1 stunning collection!


+2 sweet


----------



## staticx57

By the Atlantic


----------



## ven

Pic


----------



## vadimax

ven said:


>



I like the wrench much more


----------



## bykfixer

staticx57 said:


> By the Atlantic



Nice!!


----------



## ven

vadimax said:


> I like the wrench much more



apples 10 update or something does not agree with my bucket app so can't post a pic right now so I will later. One 3/8 ratchet is useless so I have 4 ......my issues are not just flashlights


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> apples 10 update or something does not agree with my bucket app so can't post a pic right now so I will later. One 3/8 ratchet is useless so I have 4 ......my issues are not just flashlights


No man can have to many 3/8 ratchets) well does me no good with hardwood floors but I had to say that[emoji41]


----------



## tex.proud

Just a small collection of small lights.

Factor Ghost 130
Olight i3S EOS Cu (brass)
Olight i3S EOS
Fenix E05
Lumintop Tool AAA


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> No man can have to many 3/8 ratchets) well does me no good with hardwood floors but I had to say that[emoji41]




:laughing: i forgot about this thread, went to bed, tried on the iphone then ipad and no lucky with the bucket! just shows a load of *beep* code............

Only have a stump 3/8, vortex 3/8(see if you can find it) and a 1/4 ratchet..................others are in lower draws. I tend to use to top draw for quick stuff and easy to get to, spanners draw bellow and so on..




Just realised, can only count 8 forms of illumination :shrug:


----------



## ven

Random pic to show colours, note how white the white is, yet other colours of random *beep* look true from the 4500k 219B's


----------



## Str8stroke

Dearest Ven,
This CEASE AND DESIST ORDER is to inform you that your persistent actions including but not limited to posting killer photos of the Haiku Tana Triple have become almost unbearable. You are hereby ORDERED TO STOP such activities immediately as they are being done in violation of my CPF thread laws.
I have the right to remain free from these photos as they constitute harassment, and I will pursue any legal remedies available to me against you if these activities continue. These remedies include but are not limited to: contacting Greta, her dog, Bullzeyebill, Scout24 and nbp to obtain criminal CPF sanctions against you, and suing you civilly for damages I have incurred as a result of your actions.
Again, you must IMMEDIATELY STOP posting photos of that Haiku and send me written confirmation that you will stop such activities. You risk incurring some very severe legal consequences if you fail to comply with this demand.
This letter acts as your FINAL warning to discontinue this unwanted conduct before I pursue legal actions against you. At this time, I am not contacting the Moderators or filing civil suit against you, as I hope we can resolve this matter without authoritative involvement. I am not under any circumstances, however, waiving any legal rights I have presently, or future legal remedies against you by posting this letter. This order acts as ONE FINAL CHANCE for you to cease your illegal activities before I exercise my rights.
To ensure compliance with this letter, and to halt any legal action I may take against you, I require you to fill in and sign the attached form and Private Message it back to me within 10 days of your receipt of this post. Failure to do so will act as evidence of your infringement upon my legal rights, and I will immediately seek all legal avenues to remedy the situation.
Warmest Regards,
Str8stroke

PS: This can all be avoided by you just mailing that very offensive Haiku to me immediately. 

:kiss:


----------



## jonwkng

That Tana Tripke Haiku sounds like serious business.  I really ought to get one some day. 

Meanwhile, here's my carry for today... TnC Ultra-Lux & Micro-Lux Dragons.


----------



## ven

:laughing: i dont think i have ever read a paragraph and grinned/smirked and laughed all the way through before................:bow:























:grouphug:


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> That Tana Tripke Haiku sounds like serious business.  I really ought to get one some day.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's my carry for today... TnC Ultra-Lux & Micro-Lux Dragons.





........................oh my................WOW:naughty: i am sure you will cope till you do 

I was close to messaging you, been too long! hope all is well


----------



## Offgridled

Tonight's choices. 


picture share



photo uploading

Adventure Sport xhp70 dedomed
Tana triple nichia 219
V54 xp-g2 
Oveready v5 Triple 33w 219
V54 quad 219


----------



## wimmer21

The "Hardest Hitters" aka The Twin Towers


----------



## wimmer21

ven said:


>



That's neat-o




jonwkng said:


> That Tana Tripke Haiku sounds like serious business.  I really ought to get one some day.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's my carry for today... TnC Ultra-Lux & Micro-Lux Dragons.



If I were you I would pull these out every 5 minutes even if it's not dark. Especially if it's not dark!

Gorgeous!



Offgridled said:


> Tonight's choices.
> 
> 
> picture share
> 
> 
> 
> photo uploading
> 
> Adventure Sport xhp70 dedomed
> Tana triple nichia 219
> V54 xp-g2
> Oveready v5 Triple 33w 219
> V54 quad 219



OG this is your best work to date in my opinion. Magnificent line up of champions right here bro!


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> That's neat-o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you I would pull these out every 5 minutes even if it's not dark. Especially if it's not dark!
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> OG this is your best work to date in my opinion. Magnificent line up of champions right here bro!


Thank you wim I've been in my secret laboratory all summer


----------



## ven

Just had my lumen over dose and lego fix for the day, awesome stuff wimmer and OG..............


----------



## bykfixer

wimmer21 said:


> The "Hardest Hitters" aka The Twin Towers






Holy Cow man! 
That is some serious awesomeness there, no doubt


----------



## ledmitter_nli

A contribution featuring the Misses.


----------



## ven

Awesome nli !!


----------



## MAD777

ledmitter_nli said:


> A contribution featuring the Misses.



Now that's what I call a well stocked purse! 👍


----------



## ledmitter_nli

MAD777 said:


> Now that's what I call a well stocked purse! 



lol. She actually carries the small headlamp in her left coat pocket and the pepper can in the right coat pocket.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

ven said:


> Random pic to show colours, note how white the white is, yet other colours of random *beep* look true from the 4500k 219B's



That 4,500K 219B looks good - I've been itching to pickup a AA EagleTac D25A Ti with the Nichia 219B but they are using the 5,000K version. A bit too cool for my tastes. Bummer.


----------



## Offgridled

ledmitter_nli said:


> A contribution featuring the Misses.


Is that a couch54vn bag. Nice pic nli


----------



## ven

3 nichias, 4000k/4500k/5000k




Sorting through the autumn EDC lights to rotate, so far these are part of the rotation




Quad triples


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> No man can have to many 3/8 ratchets) well does me no good with hardwood floors but I had to say that[emoji41]



I took a pic the other day, could not upload from phone so forgot, have 1 more than i thought in 3/8 size................so last year swapping hex bits n sockets, just have a ratchet for each


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> I took a pic the other day, could not upload from phone so forgot, have 1 more than i thought in 3/8 size................so last year swapping hex bits n sockets, just have a ratchet for each


Now that's a prepared man in my book


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> Now that's a prepared man in my book




Or someone with issues :laughing: Must have been stories of the socket snatcher when I was a kid


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Or someone with issues :laughing: Must have been stories of the socket snatcher when I was a kid



I musta heard the same tale..








Had to add another level....

But this is about flashlights. lol


----------



## ven

:laughing: awesome , hey they are all tools and go hand in hand  

I just have the lower part these days, not ideal for work with the top boxes but it does bring back snap on memories of when I worked on the HGV's.


----------



## akhyar

ven said:


> 3 nichias, 4000k/4500k/5000k
> 
> 
> Sorting through the autumn EDC lights to rotate, so far these are part of the rotation
> 
> 
> Quad triples



Lovely collections there ven :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Thank you


----------



## liteboy

This just in. Sitting atop a new pelican case for my growing collection


----------



## MAD777

liteboy said:


> This just in. Sitting atop a new pelican case for my growing collection
> 
> View attachment 3670
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671


My son has one of those SolarStorm VN's. I love the beam on that light. Most useful!


----------



## Newlumen

Received a m43vn.


----------



## Newlumen

liteboy said:


> This just in. Sitting atop a new pelican case for my growing collection
> 
> View attachment 3670
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671



Nice light lite. Great value.


----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> This just in. Sitting atop a new pelican case for my growing collection
> 
> View attachment 3670
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671


Yes I agree a great light as mad said this is one my son's use all the time. A lot of power for the price Vinh made this light amazing!!


----------



## Offgridled

Beauty there NL congrats. Pics pics pics ! Beam shot beam shot beam shot!!!.. ps get your windshield fixed


----------



## MAD777

Wow Newlumen, there's so much light coming out of your M43vn laying in the grass that it looks like daytime!


----------



## Newlumen

Offgridled said:


> Beauty there NL congrats. Pics pics pics ! Beam shot beam shot beam shot!!!.. ps get your windshield fixed



Yes new Windshield replaced today.


----------



## liteboy

Newlumen said:


> Received a m43vn.



NL, I'm surprised it took this long for you to score a m43vn. How does it compare w your larger pop can lights?


----------



## Offgridled

Newlumen said:


> Yes new Windshield replaced today.


You da man NL. Great job.


----------



## Offgridled

OK pop can picks for you NL



host image



image sharing sites


----------



## ven

Awesome guys so jealous :rock:


----------



## MAD777

The thing about these M43's is that they look so cool, even when they aren't lit up!


----------



## ven

Newlumen said:


> Received a m43vn.



Love that little light:thumbsup:


----------



## Newlumen

liteboy said:


> NL, I'm surprised it took this long for you to score a m43vn. How does it compare w your larger pop can lights?



this is vinh first xpl pdt on the m43vn.. I got it for $350 at the sale.. It sell for $425. The tint is close to neutral. Its good light. This xpl pdt led make good throw.


----------



## liteboy

Newlumen said:


> this is vinh first xpl pdt on the m43vn.. I got it for $350 at the sale.. It sell for $425. The tint is close to neutral. Its good light. This xpl pdt led make good throw.



Wow NL, good score with the 11000 lm monster at a discount too!


----------



## jonwkng

Prometheus Lights Alpha Ti & Carbon.


----------



## Str8stroke

Newlumen said:


> this is vinh first xpl pdt on the m43vn.. I got it for $350 at the sale.. It sell for $425. The tint is close to neutral. Its good light. This xpl pdt led make good throw.


One of my all time favorite lights that I DO NOT own! I am a wall of light lover, this thing is a dream light. One day, I have to get one. I saw some beam shots a while back, it is just WOW! When the kids play in the back yard at night, I use two or three triples on Medium mode to flood the yard. I could use one of the on LOW probably! lol Nice light. 



jonwkng said:


> Prometheus Lights Alpha Ti & Carbon.



I really like Jason's "new" lights. Is the carbon fiber light, lower weight? or about the same cause he uses a sleeve? I really like the GITD rings on the bead too. Awesome lights as always, Jon.


----------



## jonwkng

Str8stroke said:


> I really like Jason's "new" lights. Is the carbon fiber light, lower weight? or about the same cause he uses a sleeve? I really like the GITD rings on the bead too. Awesome lights as always, Jon.



 Thanks, *Str8stroke*! Well, it has been about 5 years since Jason teased the prototype of the Carbon. Yes, the body is lighter. The carbon fibre sleeve slips over a custom made body that has machined recesses, so there's a less metal than the regular Alpha body. (Jason has photos of the core and sleeve on his Carbon product page.)


----------



## jonwkng

Oops... Double post. Sorry!


----------



## ven

Very smart Jon , if you got the latest lights any quicker you would be sat at the end of the CNC machine :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

Just a few "what light is that?" photos


----------



## ven

Details please or instant  :laughing:

I can see PK and blue, we need more


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## ven

that is not going to slip out of your hand............


----------



## Newlumen

ven said:


> Love that little light:thumbsup:



Thanks ven.. This light doesnt seem to step down after i run turbo for 3 minutes.. The switch is soft and easy to press..


----------



## ven

Love it NL, kind of never really thought too much on it due to size(bit kind of too small as daft as it sounds) But it has grown on me crazy as it is.........I would be tempted for a nichia option, nice big wall of nichia:naughty: although the latest 11k version is hard to ignore..............very impressive!


----------



## Subterrestrial

Leaving on a road trip Monday and thought I'd better check the battery in the Maglite Solitaire on my car keys. Turns out the alkaleak alkaleaked all over the place.  Oh well, it was time to upgrade anyway I guess. It was Saturday evening, REI was still open for a few hours. I did a brief inventory check online first and with a few ideas in mind I headed out. This what I came home with.









Fenix E05 - I wanted a black one, but I got blue.  Oh well, it will probably just end up getting scratched anyway. Neat little keychain flooder. A worthy successor to my Solitaire (the last of my incan Maglites to enter retirement).

Fenix E12 - Definitely impressed with this one. Nice hot spot, fair beam spill. Definitely going to EDC this one.

Fenix PD22UE - Holy crap, this thing is a pocket rocket. On paper it's a little over half the power and little less than half the throw of my Nitecore P12, but it's far more impressive than I was expecting. They were actually out of stock, but they sold me the floor model and threw in an extra C123A. It was in a locked case, so it wasn't dirty or scratched at all. Nice little pocket adventure light.


----------



## tex.proud

That's how it happens. Lose 1 get 3. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Weekends lights




m2 has gone back in the car!


----------



## Subterrestrial

Ven, how do you like that Olight?


----------



## ven

Subterrestrial said:


> Ven, how do you like that Olight?



Hi sub, love it.............many reasons . Firstly a special gift off some guys here, 2ndly a real nice and useful beam. It is the r50vn version, so shaved dome xhp50 which punches out 40+kcd with a nice large amount of spill. Olights UI is spot on, press hold to advance, double click for turbo which just seems natural/easy. If you are looking for a solid general purpose type light, decent throw and spill, it is certainly worth putting on the short list. If your a sublumen type, then this may not be for you, not important for me tbh, besides if i need a sub lm mode i grab a light for that.


----------



## CoolBreeze135

My humble collection:


----------



## Genna

My bigger boys...Triple XHP-50, XHP-70 and Triple XHP-70


----------



## Offgridled

Genna said:


> My bigger boys...Triple XHP-50, XHP-70 and Triple XHP-70


Beautiful lights Genna!!


----------



## Subterrestrial

ven said:


> Hi sub, love it.............many reasons . Firstly a special gift off some guys here, 2ndly a real nice and useful beam. It is the r50vn version, so shaved dome xhp50 which punches out 40+kcd with a nice large amount of spill. Olights UI is spot on, press hold to advance, double click for turbo which just seems natural/easy. If you are looking for a solid general purpose type light, decent throw and spill, it is certainly worth putting on the short list. If your a sublumen type, then this may not be for you, not important for me tbh, besides if i need a sub lm mode i grab a light for that.


Nice. I appreciate a wide range of modes myself and I can be a sub-lumen guy at times, but I agree that one needs to use a light better suited to the purpose. 

A light for every purpose, a purpose for every light.


----------



## ScottGabrielli




----------



## tex.proud

Added a light to the ArmyTek collection, and I'm playing with slow motion on my phone.
Dobermann Pro XP-L Hi Limited Edition
Prime C2 Pro v3 XHP35 (warm)
Wizard Pro v3 XHP50 (warm)


----------



## bykfixer

^^ The before pix
\/ \/ The after pix







She burns brightly after her spa treatment.
French Battery Co Ray-O-Lite circa 1920. Later FBC became known as Rayovac.


----------



## ven

Beautiful work mr fixer! 

I did say the gizmo is part of my rotation...........








New addition to the SF family, now grown to 5




So i decided to throw a 10a switch in it












and a quad............




However.......the bulb is saved for some uses around the end of October. Might even have an incan night with Callum


----------



## staticx57

That McGizmo looks even better being used than sitting around.


----------



## ven

Yes, mainly my pics are at home for ease, all get used tbh although i wont use some in anger. I have "beater" lights that regular come into contact with oil/dust and drops! . Still i like a decent beater light.........no point in having nice lights at home if most my flashlight use is at work in the day. Any light i use, has to meet a certain criteria for a certain application. Be it output, flood/throw,modes,tints and size. Plus to have quite an expensive light left on my tool box(as you do) and someone to possibly pick up and use/take with no idea of what it is and the cost invested............would make me


----------



## LightWalker

bykfixer said:


> ^^ The before pix
> \/ \/ The after pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She burns brightly after her spa treatment.
> French Battery Co Ray-O-Lite circa 1920. Later FBC became known as Rayovac.



That looks like some good Hi CRI lumenage Mr Fixer, what's the runtime like?



Nice addition ven!


----------



## ven

The small herd


----------



## seery

bykfixer said:


>



Can't decide which I like better...beautifully aged patina or new and fresh. :thinking:

Either way, what a sweet light! :thumbsup:


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## Offgridled

How sweet those are. :stunning:


----------



## jclubbn5

okluma tiny dc in damascus


----------



## Offgridled

Great lights jcubbn5


----------



## ven

Out of this world Jeff, amazing


----------



## Str8stroke

Yeah, that is a wicked light. Love it.


----------



## jclubbn5

Thanks all I'm happy to have such beauties and use them! #nosafequeenhere


----------



## ven

Back to reality ..........for me


----------



## AndyF

ven said:


> Back to reality ..........for me



Nothing wrong with that setup. A smoothie bezel is a nice option for the Z2.


----------



## ven

Thank you and please tell/show me more:naughty:


----------



## Eric242

AndyF said:


> Nothing wrong with that setup. A smoothie bezel is a nice option for the Z2.


Yep, but not for this one. As you can see in the pictures, this particular Z2 head has no bezel-ring! It´s an older one that already has the anti-roll feature but still not the bezel ring.

Eric

Edit: That is if you are refering to a smooth bezel ring (from Xeno for example) and not the Oveready smoothie, which could of course replace the original Surefire head.


----------



## Newlumen

Current lights.


----------



## MAD777

A bunch of big hitters there, Newlumen!


----------



## Sambob

Well there not much to look at the Maglite's I have been accumulating for around 25yrs there all Led's now with the exception of the last silver miniMag It's still Ican belongs to the wife she refused to let me upgrade It.
The top left side are:
Thrunite tn30s
convoy s3
On the road M3
trustfire_
_BudgetlightForum 348


----------



## MAD777

Looks like Maglite heaven, Sambob! ☺️


----------



## ven

Awesome NL, little over kill for a tail standing night light

Nice collection sambob , I need a mag back again.


----------



## dhunley1

This is what I keep in my car.


Energizer Hardcase 2AA, Surefire 6P with an M61LL, and a Fenix HL30 headlamp. The Klarus silicone traffic wand works well on both lights.


----------



## bykfixer

Hardcase!!! Woohoo!! 

Actually a pretty good flashlight you don't hear much about.


----------



## dhunley1

bykfixer said:


> Hardcase!!! Woohoo!!
> 
> Actually a pretty good flashlight you don't hear much about.



It was on clearance at the grocery store for something like $7, so I couldn't pass it up. Should probably go back and see if they have any left.


----------



## ScottGabrielli




----------



## MAD777

ScottGabrielli said:


>


Wow! A truly beautiful display, Scott!


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> Wow! A truly beautiful display, Scott!


+1 very well put together .


----------



## Subterrestrial

The patina on some of those lights looks really nice as well.


----------



## stfc69

My 26650 family




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ven

Very cool, nice family of 26650's there, great for factor for output/run time and comfort.


----------



## stfc69

Thanks, they just sort of feel right in the hand, well my hand anyway...

Not sure I like the Acebeam logo on the EC50 though.


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> Very cool, nice family of 26650's there, great for factor for output/run time and comfort.


+1 agree whole heartedly, even though I have a family of 1 (at present). 

Don't worry about the logo. You can't see it in the dark! LOL


----------



## ven

Which is your fav or which do you think will see most use out of them?

Yeh, not best sticking over the *beep* up.............but then again other than scrapping them, tough call and probably the most cost effective...............still customers should get some kind of discount imo.


----------



## stfc69

I think I'd prefer it written Aecbeam really, although I understand that's a bit embarrassing for them!

Quality wise, the Olight and two Fenix ones are better than the two Acebeams. Beam wise, I'll know more after I've tried the R50 when it's dark but just playing around inside I can't decide!!

The Olight has the cleanest beam although the two Acebeams are slightly more on the neutral side, hmm...I'm not really doing very well... It's just nice to have a choice 

Saying that, the Olight is somewhere between the EC50 and EC60 so maybe that one will get more use...

Haha, what do I know! It's all good fun


----------



## ven

, the r50vn is an awesome do it all, going to be my weekend EDC and if the rain lets up over the weekend i will hopefully get out with it.


----------



## stfc69

What are the other two in your picture? The one on the right looks a little old school.... in a good way.

Wet tomorrow but nice Sunday down here :wave:


----------



## ven

The centre is a convoy m2(glove box light in a 4c tint-warm) far right is the PK PR1(left of this pic) Its an awesome little beast!




more here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?422909-The-official-PKDL-thread


----------



## stfc69

The smaller one looks a little like a stainless Solarforce one I have, albeit smaller and black...


----------



## stfc69

Which actually makes no sense at all... I should have said the knurling around the head looks the same


----------



## ven

stfc69 said:


> The smaller one looks a little like a stainless Solarforce one I have, albeit smaller and black...



This stainless solarforce


----------



## stfc69

That be the one.

Never really got into the drop ins, maybe when I've got bored of the 26650's


----------



## ven

stfc69 said:


> That be the one.
> 
> Never really got into the drop ins, maybe when I've got bored of the 26650's




p60's have really kept my interest and no chance of slowing down.................just so useful for me

Some of........






Dont let 26650 slow you down, to name 1 host, the cooly


----------



## stfc69

Too....much....choice


----------



## ven

:nana:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?326040-COOLY-26650-D26-(P60)-Host-By-FiveMega


----------



## stfc69

And....not....enough....money


----------



## ven

Makes 2 of us!

Go get some r50vn fun near dark now.............


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Makes 2 of us!
> 
> Go get some r50vn fun near dark now.............


Howdy ven . Be careful out there in the dark


----------



## ven

Hey there OG, no such luck right now, got the boss and Callum watching a series on TV so sat chillin reading on here.................keeps raining on/off:shakehead

Still its dark in the house , few candles random lit, requires a PR1 or z2/nichia triple to go about the house


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Hey there OG, no such luck right now, got the boss and Callum watching a series on TV so sat chillin reading on here.................keeps raining on/off:shakehead
> 
> Still its dark in the house , few candles random lit, requires a PR1 or z2/nichia triple to go about the house


Good stuff really need the rain here please send some over can't wait to get my p60vn spec 5 . I think I told you vinh is moded it to fit in my 2×18650 host with v54 switch and cryos M2 bezel. Vinh told me I will be well over 3000 lumens and 28k lux and 335 throw. That's the stock numbers. I'm excited!!



image upload no size limit


----------



## ven

love the red c2 and cu dressing

Is that the host for the spec 5 at the bottom? a beast!


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> love the red c2 and cu dressing
> 
> Is that the host for the spec 5 at the bottom? a beast!


Yes that's the lucky host . I thought it would be fun to add a larger Lego to the mix!


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> Yes that's the lucky host . I thought it would be fun to add a larger Lego to the mix!




Awesome, bet your super excited


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I haven't posted in this thread much, cuz, well, takin good flashlight pictures is hard. 

~ C.G.


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I haven't posted in this thread much, cuz, well, takin good flashlight pictures is hard.
> 
> ~ C.G.


OK bring out the big guns Very sweet. Loving the pic please post more often!!


----------



## irongate

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I haven't posted in this thread much, cuz, well, takin good flashlight pictures is hard.
> 
> ~ C.G.



That will keep you safe at night


----------



## MAD777

Is that one of those trick guns? You know, pull the trigger and it lights up? LOL


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> Is that one of those trick guns? You know, pull the trigger and it lights up? LOL


Spoken like a true madman.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

MAD777 said:


> Is that one of those trick guns? You know, pull the trigger and it lights up? LOL



Honestly, I don't know since I always have both eyes closed. Just like that guy hiding in the back room in Pulp Fiction. :laughing: 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Honestly, I don't know since I always have both eyes closed. Just like that guy hiding in the back room in Pulp Fiction. :laughing:
> 
> ~ Chance


That's was wimmer


----------



## liteboy

ven said:


> Hey there OG, no such luck right now, got the boss and Callum watching a series on TV so sat chillin reading on here.................keeps raining on/off:shakehead
> 
> Still its dark in the house , few candles random lit, requires a PR1 or z2/nichia triple to go about the house



Have you thought about getting a vn dive light so you can play in rain 🤔


----------



## liteboy

Offgridled said:


> Good stuff really need the rain here please send some over can't wait to get my p60vn spec 5 . I think I told you vinh is moded it to fit in my 2×18650 host with v54 switch and cryos M2 bezel. Vinh told me I will be well over 3000 lumens and 28k lux and 335 throw. That's the stock numbers. I'm excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> image upload no size limit



Hey OG, you do you keep that copper
So shiny??


----------



## liteboy

Just received my E14 extension tube. I'm really liking this light for its versatility and power in small package. Oh and count me as a new member of the nichia 219 fan club!

Interestingly, the copper portion has not formed any noticeable patina. I'm hoping this lasts. Not sure why, but it's been more than a month now.


----------



## liteboy

New headlamp


----------



## staticx57

liteboy said:


> View attachment 3739
> 
> 
> Just received my E14 extension tube. I'm really liking this light for its versatility and power in small package. Oh and count me as a new member of the nichia 219 fan club!
> 
> Interestingly, the copper portion has not formed any noticeable patina. I'm hoping this lasts. Not sure why, but it's been more than a month now.



By default the astrolux S41/Manker E14 has a protective clear coat


----------



## ven

CG i am in love, i love my flashlights but i love guns a bit more and not allowed them:fail: That is a beauty, you guys get all the best! guns,knives and lights........................ok pretty much everything else too:devil:


----------



## ven

liteboy said:


> Have you thought about getting a vn dive light so you can play in rain 樂




My lights are good in the rain....................it is me thats the problem and also i cant find my water proof jacket(will have to get another!). The vn dive light i really like, looks a real solid light


----------



## ven

Nice liteboy, i have an 18650 tube here.........no s41 though :laughing: I cancelled my order after it showed stock then had to wait weeks......................was not impressed with banggood so cancelled. Been eyeing up the stainless one of late, again i cant be bothered waiting and waiting. Instead i got a nichia mule from OR which has the use in mind covered.


----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> Hey OG, you do you keep that copper
> So shiny??


Why thank you. It's a beautiful bezel. Love cryos illumination


----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> View attachment 3740
> 
> 
> New headlamp


You will love it. My go to headlamp


liteboy said:


> View attachment 3739
> 
> 
> Just received my E14 extension tube. I'm really liking this light for its versatility and power in small package. Oh and count me as a new member of the nichia 219 fan club!
> 
> Interestingly, the copper portion has not formed any noticeable patina. I'm hoping this lasts. Not sure why, but it's been more than a month now.


219 will light up your world!


----------



## ven

liteboy said:


> View attachment 3739
> 
> 
> Just received my E14 extension tube. I'm really liking this light for its versatility and power in small package. Oh and count me as a new member of the nichia 219 fan club!
> 
> Interestingly, the copper portion has not formed any noticeable patina. I'm hoping this lasts. Not sure why, but it's been more than a month now.




Now a triple of quad nichia 219B p60


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Now a triple of quad nichia 219B p60


Yes I agree with that here's 2 smiling at ya😆





photo upload sites


----------



## ven

:naughty:


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> :naughty:


:smiling:


----------



## ven

SF pile up


----------



## ven

arms reach...........


----------



## ven




----------



## Str8stroke

ven, those, as you know, are some of my favorites you have. Lovely EDC fun! That Haiku..........


----------



## ven

Thanks str8


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Offgridled said:


> That's was wimmer



OG, I hope wimmer finds that as funny as I did/do. So simple. So funny! :thumbsup:



ven said:


> CG i am in love, i love my flashlights but i love guns a bit more and not allowed them:fail: That is a beauty, you guys get all the best! guns,knives and lights........................ok pretty much everything else too:devil:


 
Thanks, ven. I'm pleased you enjoyed the Python pic. I feel very blessed to have been born in the USA. 
~ C.G.


----------



## Str8stroke

Yeah Chauncey, I got a chance to spend the day shooting a Pyton. What a pleasure it was. A few years later, I almost scored one (used of course). But I was slow in rounding up the money. The fellow sold it a few hours before I got all the money. I still regret not being able to get that one. It was mint with box and all. I ended up get a Ruger Bisley Vaquero in .357mag. I regret selling it. Cause, it was a one hole gun. It made me look like a sniper (with a wheel gun! lol). I still remember selling it for a Beretta CX4 Storm. It is a carbine in I think 9mm. The thing was absolutely horrible. I swear the bullets came out with a left hook. I couldn't hit anything. I sold it in less than a week. And of course the Vaquero was long gone. 
Anyways, back to flashlights: I did put a SF Scout on the Beretta, man it looked and worked excellent. Wish I had a pic. It is a killer looking gun. Just shot terrible.


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> OG, I hope wimmer finds that as funny as I did/do. So simple. So funny![emoji106]
> 
> 
> Thanks, ven. I'm pleased you enjoyed the Python pic. I feel very blessed to have been born in the USA.
> ~ C.G.


Wimmer has a great sense of humor he would find it funny and post pics. Wimmer is a friend of mine we poke fun at each other a the time. He's a great guy!!


----------



## tex.proud

Nothing special. Just an old piano on a ranch in El Campo, TX with my Malkoff MDC 16650 Neutral.


----------



## altermann




----------



## MAD777

I'm loving your pictures tex.proud!


----------



## ven

+1

awesome tex, love it!


----------



## altermann




----------



## bykfixer

^^ I like that last one best. Very cool pix.







A little PL 2 tail stander action.




One leg-ed bedside table light tail standing.


----------



## Offgridled

I'm going fishing for flashlights now. Great pics guys


----------



## ven

Very cool altermann

I have done some tail standing too mr fixer, little larger scale though


----------



## bykfixer

Mine need a crutch.

PK's got plans for his one leg-ed flashlight


----------



## tex.proud

altermann said:


>



I don't own any Surefires yet, but have been looking at them hard lately. Your pics are making it easier to get into a Surefire mode. Can't decide which to go with first. I was in Fry's Electronics today to get some CR123A batteries as backups for a few different lights. and had to fight the urge to pick up one of 2 models that were in stock for a higher cost than can be found online. Suggestions for a starter into the Surefire realm?


----------



## tex.proud

MAD777 said:


> I'm loving your pictures tex.proud!





ven said:


> +1
> 
> awesome tex, love it!



Thank you Sirs! I realize that this thread is called "Photos of Your Lights", does it count if the light is in your pocket? I only ask because Sully the Lemur wanted to say hello.






I had an interesting weekend visiting an old friend int Southeast Texas. This little guy was VERY social and friendly. My friend has many, many animals on the property. I can now say that I have watched a movie with a Raccoon in my lap stealing every other piece of popcorn while she had a skunk cuddled up beside her. Yes, you read that right. Nature is a wonderful and marvelous thing.


----------



## TKC

*​I have a couple pix, of a few lights. Soon, I WILL take a picture of my lights. In the mean time, these will have to do. 1. This is my McGizmo Sapphire. 2. Malkoff SHO, on. 3. Malkoff MDC HA TAC & SHO.
*


----------



## Offgridled

Those are some nice lights there TKC. Great choices


----------



## liteboy

At the risk of these getting buried under this fast moving thread, here I've found a temporary solution to carrying my new favorite P60 setup: VOB 5000k dedomed, in bored out 6P with cryos bezel and fivemega Pentad tail, in the jetbeam holster that came with my olight r50vn!


----------



## ven

Very cool liteboy, great set up

I get more use/fun out of the p60 side, lego/drop ins....................the mix n match is never ending

My 6p and cryos has a CQvn in for now, always comes on in low which is perfect for most stuff so no faffing/clicking mode changes.




Hopefully another 6p here soon, another quad but nichia 219C mule


----------



## staticx57

Travel buddy


----------



## ven

Love it!


----------



## Joemaro95




----------



## Duramarks

Thats a great photo!


----------



## ven

staticx57 said:


> Travel buddy




If you cant beat the travel buddy then join em




Quad nichia 219C mule and drivervn3


----------



## ven

Quad triple or triple quad..................


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Quad triple or triple quad..................



That picture should be posted in the *You Just Know You're a Flashaholic When... *thread. *..... You have both of these.*

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Joemaro95 said:


>




Stunning!!!


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That picture should be posted in the *You Just Know You're a Flashaholic When... *thread. *..... You have both of these.*
> 
> ~ Chance



Maybe the pics have come from "Flashlights 5" album as 1/2/3 and 4 are getting too big!


----------



## ven

Candle mode


----------



## liteboy

ven said:


> Quad triple or triple quad..................



Ven you finally got a m43vn?


----------



## ven

Yes liteboy, its yet to meet the dark!


----------



## eraursls1984

ven said:


> Maybe the pics have come from "Flashlights 5" album as 1/2/3 and 4 are getting too big!


I break the folders down by maler/manufacturer.


----------



## ven

eraursls1984 said:


> I break the folders down by maler/manufacturer.




Bit too late now as i had 3000 in 1st album, then i started limiting the others to 300 or so. Good idea though, but for the ones taken i have no chance!


----------



## jonwkng

Alpha²


----------



## ven

Beautiful x2 Jon, please tell us more, what are their ingredients please  Is the special reflector one an MT-G2..............i can imagine a perfect round wall of light


----------



## jonwkng

ven said:


> Beautiful x2 Jon, please tell us more, what are their ingredients please  Is the special reflector one an MT-G2..............i can imagine a perfect round wall of light



I posted my 5000K MT-G2 Alpha about a year back.  Here's an old family photo




Anyways, I've updated it to one of those spiffy FET drivers (Zener modded) and it's running guppy2drv.

The quad was done a couple of weekends back. Quad 219Bs (4000K 93CRI) on Tpad. H17F/lucidrv.


----------



## ven

WOW nice family Jon, you seem to have it all covered there


----------



## Str8stroke

Jon, that Quad Alpha is very unique. I approve! lol Very neat indeed.


----------



## altermann

tex.proud said:


> I don't own any Surefires yet, but have been looking at them hard lately. Your pics are making it easier to get into a Surefire mode. Can't decide which to go with first. I was in Fry's Electronics today to get some CR123A batteries as backups for a few different lights. and had to fight the urge to pick up one of 2 models that were in stock for a higher cost than can be found online. Suggestions for a starter into the Surefire realm?



hi) 
my suggestion - try from something like e1l, e2l, old models you can find them on ebay


----------



## Offgridled

Quad triple and his best mule friend



gif hosting


----------



## Str8stroke

altermann said:


> hi)
> my suggestion - try from something like e1l, e2l, old models you can find them on ebay


I concur with this idea. 
Look around this thread: I just picked a random page to link you. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?234418-SureFire-E-Series-Addicts-Unite!/page41

OG LED: Those look nice! I like the custom diffuser film you got going on.


----------



## Offgridled

Str8stroke said:


> I concur with this idea.
> Look around this thread: I just picked a random page to link you.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?234418-SureFire-E-Series-Addicts-Unite!/page41
> 
> OG LED: Those look nice! I like the custom diffuser film you got going on.


Thanks str8 tons of light


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> If you cant beat the travel buddy then join em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quad nichia 219C mule and drivervn3



Very nice! Brothers from another mother...


----------



## ven

Love the mule OG...........awesome!

:laughing: @ staticx , mule rule


----------



## bykfixer

A little Don Quiote action with a PR-1




Bring it on Mr. Sunshine...


----------



## ven

Very cool mr fixer


----------



## Duramarks

Joemaro95 said:


>


What kind of foursevens is that? And where is the bezel from?


----------



## eraursls1984

Duramarks said:


> What kind of foursevens is that? And where is the bezel from?


That's a Paladin, also available in polished Ti. The aluminum version is half the price and called the Knight. That bezel can be stored on the body to hold the clip on, and the silver bezel (holding the clip in that picture) can be used as a smooth bezel.

Last three lights on this list. http://www.foursevens.com/products/flashlights/Limited


----------



## bykfixer

The silver version.


----------



## ven

I like those little lights a lot, how many of them have you mr fixer? Are you going for all the colours


----------



## ven




----------



## liteboy

Tried the VOB in my new seraph Ti and it's pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Subterrestrial

tex.proud said:


> Thank you Sirs! I realize that this thread is called "Photos of Your Lights", does it count if the light is in your pocket? I only ask because Sully the Lemur wanted to say hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an interesting weekend visiting an old friend int Southeast Texas. This little guy was VERY social and friendly. My friend has many, many animals on the property. I can now say that I have watched a movie with a Raccoon in my lap stealing every other piece of popcorn while she had a skunk cuddled up beside her. Yes, you read that right. Nature is a wonderful and marvelous thing.


Let's hear it for opposable thumbs! You should have had him hold your flashlight in the photo.


----------



## NoveskeFan

My Surefire collection keeps growing:


----------



## ven

Awesome collection


----------



## Thud1023

The 4000k has arrived : )



HDS


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Awesome collection


+1 sweet


----------



## ven

That's a stunning pic thud, love the trio


----------



## Thud1023

Thanks ven! Much appreciated.


----------



## liteboy

Thud1023 said:


> The 4000k has arrived : )
> 
> 
> 
> HDS



What s the output of the 4000k?


----------



## eraursls1984

liteboy said:


> What s the output of the 4000k?


325 lumens.


----------



## Tixx

Thud1023 said:


> The 4000k has arrived : )
> 
> 
> 
> HDS


Gotta catch them all! Nice!


----------



## peter yetman

Now this is what you call a crenellated bezel.......


----------



## altermann




----------



## Str8stroke

Thud: Those are very fine. Great collection sir! Almost has a USA Patriotic theme to it. 

Peter: That must be that new CooYoo 96650 Zoomie? :wow:


----------



## kj2

Review is coming..


----------



## altermann

Rofl light ))


----------



## arKmm

Genna said:


> My bigger boys...Triple XHP-50, XHP-70 and Triple XHP-70


I'm loving that top one! What brand/model is it?


----------



## altermann

arKmm said:


> I'm loving that top one! What brand/model is it?




Sauron's lights ))


----------



## Eric242

arKmm said:


> I'm loving that top one! What brand/model is it?


That´s an Aleph 3 head on a Leef 2x18650 e2c Body with a Surefire Z41 tailcap. Pretty cool lego Genna :thumbsup:


----------



## Offgridled

Eric242 said:


> That´s an Aleph 3 head on a Leef 2x18650 e2c Body with a Surefire Z41 tailcap. Pretty cool lego Genna :thumbsup:


Howdy Eric that Genna has some real nice Legos for sure!!


----------



## Genna

altermann said:


> Sauron's lights ))



I think the one in the middle have the better look for Sauron! :-D




Eric242 said:


> That´s an Aleph 3 head on a Leef 2x18650 e2c Body with a Surefire Z41 tailcap. Pretty cool lego Genna :thumbsup:



Eric, thank you for the listing of the parts and compliment! 
I expect a RPM and a FM tailcap. Let's see if one of the two looks better than the Z41. The knurling at the end disturbs the clear line, I think. So I hope the RPM fits better.



Offgridled said:


> Howdy Eric that Genna has some real nice Legos for sure!!



Many thanks! You're also good at catching up! ;-)



It's my favorite of the trio, because in combination with a VOB Triple HXP-50 dropin, it's a small and thin light with +/- 5000 Lumens


----------



## Eric242

Offgridled said:


> Howdy Eric that Genna has some real nice Legos for sure!!


Howdy yourself  he sure has.



Genna said:


> I expect a RPM and a FM tailcap. Let's see if one of the two looks better than the Z41. The knurling at the end disturbs the clear line, I think. So I hope the RPM fits better.


I think the RPM will spruce up that one at the tail end!


----------



## Genna

Eric242 said:


> Howdy yourself  he sure has.
> 
> I think the RPM will spruce up that one at the tail end!



Yes, and Eric himself has a great and bigger lego collection! [emoji6]

Yes, I try a RPM in natural and that's it! [emoji1303]


----------



## Offgridled

Genna said:


> Yes, and Eric himself has a great and bigger lego collection! [emoji6]
> 
> Yes, I try a RPM in natural and that's it! [emoji1303]


Yes I've bought a couple lights from Eric great guy to deal with. I love learning from you guys


----------



## Offgridled

Couple new toys 


image upload

Business end 



post images


----------



## ven

1st thing i noticed was no rolex!  Love the malk...........................a beast:naughty:

I spy a de-dome, that should kick out a nice hot spot a good way


----------



## Offgridled

Added a few more


pic host


----------



## ven

:twothumbs It must be a nightmare when you go to grab one...........:thinking:...........just which one to grab


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> :twothumbs It must be a nightmare when you go to grab one...........:thinking:...........just which one to grab


Rotation rotation. This way I keep the batteries charged easier. Lol. Just received the m2 raw aluminum unanodized yesterday. I almost don't want to get it anodized.


----------



## ven

Pics or its not............is it the cryos? or full light

Tbh i like the naked lights, i would probably keep one like that:naughty:


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Pics or its not............is it the cryos? or full light
> 
> Tbh i like the naked lights, i would probably keep one like that:naughty:


It's the cryos head it's really nice looking this way. I ordered another to anodize. Might as well check it out that way also.


----------



## ven

Why not like the way you think


----------



## bykfixer

kj2 said:


> Review is coming..



Interesting...


----------



## bykfixer

kj2 said:


> Review is coming..



Interesting...





A couple more 1 cell lights enroute my way. Repeats.


----------



## liteboy

My trusty HDS rotary and custom crocodile holster. However much I love it, Its sad to see HDS once pioneer, standing still in time as the industry has moved quickly past it.


----------



## ven

Very nice liteboy, cool holster


----------



## Eric242

Genna said:


> Yes, and Eric himself has a great and bigger lego collection! [emoji6]


I´m afraid my Lego days are in the past. Sure, I still have a very few but I sold almost all of my C/P/Z Series lights and that´s where the lego fun is mainly.

Eric


----------



## Trevilux

Olight _I3Eeos cooper_ with UltraTac K18 clip:


----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> My trusty HDS rotary and custom crocodile holster. However much I love it, Its sad to see HDS once pioneer, standing still in time as the industry has moved quickly past it.
> 
> View attachment 3811
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812


I like this set up liteboy. Be proud of it you got style my friend!


----------



## liteboy

Offgridled said:


> I like this set up liteboy. Be proud of it you got style my friend!



Hey OG, thanks!


----------



## liteboy

ven said:


> Very nice liteboy, cool holster



Thank you Ven, I'm looking for more holsters for lights I EDC. Wil be giving hogo a call soon.


----------



## ScottGabrielli




----------



## Offgridled

ScottGabrielli said:


>


That's a nice edc set up[emoji106]


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Offgridled said:


> That's a nice edc set up[emoji106]


 Thank you, I normally tend to lean towards carrying copper or brass lights, but especially on the keychain switching to titanium is nice.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Recently purchased Titanium Quark Turbo 123 x2 

~ Chance


----------



## liteboy

Tonight's cast of characters


----------



## liteboy

R50vn






VOB p60



K60vn


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

VOB MT-G2 verses seven year old CREE S2. 

~ Chance


----------



## liteboy

Hey Chauncey, what light body is that? I am needing setup for 18650x2 for p60s


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hey Liteboy, It's an Oveready TL 100; it accommodates two 18500's. You'll need the TL 130 for two 18650's. 

~ Chance


----------



## liteboy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hey Liteboy, It's an Oveready TL 100; it accommodates two 18500's. You'll need the TL 130 for two 18650's.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks CG, I remember OR bodies to be quite pricey and hard to come by. 

Btw how does the VOB MTg2 compare with his xhp70 if you have both?


----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> Hey Chauncey, what light body is that? I am needing setup for 18650x2 for p60s


Nice liteboy I ordered a black p6 and 18650 extender from oveready going to set up another one of Vinh's quad xpl HI for it. The one he just made me is ridiculously bright. This is my 2×18650 solarforce l2 series. 



image ru



image upload no size limit

What are you putting your 2×18650 with?


----------



## MAD777

Great beamshots Liteboy!!!


----------



## ven

Very nice CG, love the mtg2 and host :rock: Great pics liteboy, fun sometimes to just grab some lights and take for a blast.


----------



## liteboy

Offgridled said:


> Nice liteboy I ordered a black p6 and 18650 extender from oveready going to set up another one of Vinh's quad xpl HI for it. The one he just made me is ridiculously bright. This is my 2×18650 solarforce l2 series.
> 
> 
> 
> image ru
> 
> 
> 
> image upload no size limit
> 
> What are you putting your 2×18650 with?



Thanks OG, I will look at OR and solarforce sites again. I'm considering longer runtimes and less voltage sag for VOB light engine and also considering a p60vn, 2 cell flavor


----------



## liteboy

Thanks Mad and Ven. Yeah k60vn needed some love!


----------



## jurgo87

My DQG Tiny 4 near an Amanita Caesarea


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

liteboy said:


> Thanks CG, I remember OR bodies to be quite pricey and hard to come by.
> 
> Btw how does the VOB MTg2 compare with his xhp70 if you have both?


 
You're welcome. I don't have both but I chose the G2 due to it having a little better beam pattern. The 70 is brighter. Hard to go wrong with either one.

~ Chance


----------



## Mike81

Some photos of my favourite EDC light.






















Olight S1 Baton.


----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> Thanks OG, I will look at OR and solarforce sites again. I'm considering longer runtimes and less voltage sag for VOB light engine and also considering a p60vn, 2 cell flavor


Yes good deal . They really pump out the light! Can't with to see what you come up with bro


----------



## staticx57

Newest creation. T25C+Boost Driver+3000k XHP50


----------



## Offgridled

staticx57 said:


> Newest creation. T25C+Boost Driver+3000k XHP50


Interesting beam for sure. Great work!


----------



## Father Azmodius

A blast from the past that still gets used on the overnight jobs (like I'm on at the moment)


----------



## ven

OR 219B mule in its new home, a z2



A donkey or 2 mules


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> OR 219B mule in its new home, a z2
> 
> 
> 
> A donkey or 2 mules


Love the Mule family ven. 


Oveready 3 mode mule



screen capture software



image upload no ads

Mule hard at work



adult photo sharing


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Offgridled, I'm thinking you opted for the XPL mule. That donkey is bright! :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

+1 looks like an xpl HI and iirc around 900lm.....kind of leaves me in the shadows


----------



## der

Muyshondt Flieger Mk.I in bead blasted titanium (prototype). Just arrived today and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## ven

Love it! Very nice .


----------



## ven

Minimalk


----------



## bykfixer

Hmmmm, I wonder if....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Sweet shootin-iron, bykfixer! :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## Newlumen

I just received this bad boy.. I like it alot.. I start to like eagtac lights..


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Sweet shootin-iron, bykfixer! :twothumbs
> 
> ~ Chance



She's my sweet little pop gun/bottle plinker. 
It was my dads 2nd favorite hand gun next to his '1933 woodsman. My son owns that. 

The 22 conversion holds back gases to provide a kick like a 45.


----------



## MAD777

Newlumen said:


> I just received this bad boy.. I like it alot.. I start to like eagtac lights..



That's a good looking light, Newlumen! 
I bet it will handle heat well and for sure a long runtime!


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Offgridled, I'm thinking you opted for the XPL mule. That donkey is bright! [emoji106]
> 
> ~ Chance


Yes exactly right it puts out a tremendous amount of light in all 3 modes. Thanks CG


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> +1 looks like an xpl HI and iirc around 900lm.....kind of leaves me in the shadows


Ven your never in the shadows. Just the ring leader you've taught me all I know my friend


----------



## Loomun

My family portrait







Lanterns placed on each end of the house and one in the middle


----------



## ven

Very cool mr fixer, loving the naked PK attached.

Thats one mighty fine looking light NL, real nice piece of light canon. 

When darkness falls, there are plenty of loomuns to push it back there, is the centre one similar to the surefire c2 p60 compatible? Liking the preparedness with the lanterns


----------



## Loomun

Oops....


----------



## Newlumen

ven said:


> Very cool mr fixer, loving the naked PK attached.
> 
> Thats one mighty fine looking light NL, real nice piece of light canon.
> 
> When darkness falls, there are plenty of loomuns to push it back there, is the centre one similar to the surefire c2 p60 compatible? Liking the preparedness with the lanterns



Lol yea.. It sure look like a canon.... 

@mad777. This light handle heat very well. I run 5 minutes on high. It get little warm.. Not hot. 

I have acebeam ec50vn, and r50vn... They have about the same lumen as mx25l2c-vn.. But in my opinion, eagtac win... Eagtac throw better and brighter... I am impressed with the reflector and xpl pdt.. Any questions, just ask.. Thanks for the compliment..


----------



## ven




----------



## altermann




----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


>



Still no bumps n bruises on the PVD it appears. 
Cool!!! 



Mine has been dropped in fresh concrete, mud, stepped on, dropped onto pavement, slid across my concrete driveway, and carried in a pocket rubbing against other metal objects among other things since June...




Starting to show some wear on sharp edges. 
It could us a bath too. 
If not for those crisp edges it would probably be blemish free.


----------



## ven

Little bit on the sharp edges(well not sharp sharp) and couple of very small chips/specs . But i do baby a little special lights(to me), you know, only use when 22oC with a SW wind, low moisture content in the air and a soft wool mitten..........Ok i exaggerate, drop the mitten bit I have specific beater lights if i am going to climb under something when its going to get dragged/scraped. Same for work, beater lights......So they get used, just looked after kind of thing..............then set to rest on soft fluff


----------



## Subterrestrial

Loomun said:


> My family portrait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanterns placed on each end of the house and one in the middle


Nice! I hope you stop by the lantern sub-forum soon. :welcome:


----------



## ven

1/5th of Callums lights(sure its mid 30's now)
nextorch/s2+ triple/i3eos/zoomy/skyway king/ p17


----------



## bykfixer

The budding fire place collection.

I need to dust...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:laughing: Upon seeing the 4Sevens / FourSevens collection display my sister-in-law asked The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner, "Do you dust all those?!" 

~ Chance


----------



## Lexel

Convoy C8, Nitecore P12, 365nm 3W Nichia Convoy S2+, Jetebeam Jet-1 MK


----------



## TKC

*Here is most of them. WHat I don't have pictured are my little Ti. Lummi lights,and the 2 SF's that live in my car.
*


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :laughing: Upon seeing the 4Sevens / FourSevens collection display my sister-in-law asked The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner, "Do you dust all those?!"
> 
> ~ Chance



Did respond that volunteers are welcome?


I dust once a year... whether it needs it or not.


----------



## Str8stroke

byk, that is what I call a comfy cozy warm fireplace for me! lol If the power goes out, you have not a worry in the world when it comes to lighting. 

Y'all know what would be cool, is if we could get al the flasholics in the world to turn ALL their lights one max, out side pointed at the sky, at the same time one night, then get a before and after Space Station picture. Think it would show?? 
I keep saying I am going to get all mine out one night and crank them up.


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :laughing: Upon seeing the 4Sevens / FourSevens collection display my sister-in-law asked The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner, "Do you dust all those?!"
> 
> ~ Chance


And you answered daily of course


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Str8stroke said:


> byk, that is what I call a comfy cozy warm fireplace for me! lol If the power goes out, you have not a worry in the world when it comes to lighting.
> 
> Y'all know what would be cool, is if we could get al the flasholics in the world to turn ALL their lights one max, out side pointed at the sky, *at the same time one night, then get a before and after Space Station picture. *Think it would show??
> I keep saying I am going to get all mine out one night and crank them up.



Since there is no *same time* *one night *the event would have to be timed correctly, and the photo would need to be a time-lapsed one, from the dark-side. :nana: 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Offgridled said:


> And you answered daily of course



One of the cool things about lights from 4Sevens / FourSevens, dust doesn't dare. 

~ Chance 

Actually, The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner answered her sister, "No, I don't touch those." :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Since there is no *same time* *one night *the event would have to be timed correctly, and the photo would need to be a time-lapsed one, from the dark-side. :nana:
> 
> ~ Chance



We could use photoshop.


----------



## jonwkng

Nucleus lights with 2D MagLite.


----------



## Loomun

Subterrestrial said:


> Nice! I hope you stop by the lantern sub-forum soon. :welcome:




Thanks I`m still kind of roaming around seeing what all is here, I will eventually find the Lantern section. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loomun

Str8stroke said:


> Y'all know what would be cool, is if we could get al the flasholics in the world to turn ALL their lights one max, out side pointed at the sky, at the same time one night, then get a before and after Space Station picture.



Oh yeah !!! I like that idea. :candle:....


----------



## ven

jonwkng said:


> Nucleus lights with 2D MagLite.



So tiny................ i would be scared of loosing those beauties, I would have to attach them to something HUGE


----------



## ven

Dual mule all in nichia 219C flavour


----------



## ven




----------



## redvalkyrie

Ven, you also increase my flashlight spending. Great lights. Off topic, but I've noticed you have some interesting tools. Are you on garage journal?


----------



## ven

redvalkyrie said:


> Ven, you also increase my flashlight spending. Great lights. Off topic, but I've noticed you have some interesting tools. Are you on garage journal?



Me spend your money  I dont know what garage journal is so i guess not :laughing:


----------



## liteboy

I'll pile on top Ven, you're a very bad man, causing me also to part with many my dollars!! [emoji30]


----------



## redvalkyrie

> Me spend your money  I dont know what garage journal is so i guess not :laughing:



It's light CandlePowerForums except for tools. I saw you had a set of Eight brand hex keys which is a Japanese brand we don't get in the USA. I wasn't sure if Eight Tools were readily available in the UK.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

VEN! Oh yeah, everybody knows he's a very very bad man. 

~ Chance


----------



## irongate

liteboy said:


> I'll pile on top Ven, you're a very bad man, causing me also to part with many my dollars!! [emoji30]



But He enjoys doing because of the love for flashlights and maybe to spend some of your money!


----------



## liteboy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> VEN! Oh yeah, everybody knows he's a very very bad man.
> 
> ~ Chance




Haha Chance! That's classic. I say this bc ven called me a bad man once in a PM - inside joke I guess.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

liteboy said:


> Haha Chance! That's classic. I say this bc ven called me a bad man once in a PM - inside joke I guess.



Yep! Me too over in the, What's in The Mail?, thread. I think he does it to deflect. :laughing: Everybody knows he's a bad man. 
Hell, he keeps reptiles for pets!!! What's that all-about? He does have a beautiful son, though; and he lets him play with flashlights. So, we gotta give him that.

~ Chance


----------



## ven

redvalkyrie said:


> It's light CandlePowerForums except for tools. I saw you had a set of Eight brand hex keys which is a Japanese brand we don't get in the USA. I wasn't sure if Eight Tools were readily available in the UK.



Right, yes Eight are Japanese and very high quality hex keys as you know(Allen keys to me in the UK). No UK supplier here so I imported a couple of sets myself along with some eight hex sockets . 
Ordered Tuesday, received Friday from Japan....Now that is special delivery! They are one of the toughest keys basically , a set varies, the coloured ones are around $90 before shipping and import tax(if you get hit that is). Off the top of my head I have 5 Eight sets(would be 6 if not given a set away).

I hate loosing a key and having an odd set, so I got a spare .......then another back up for the spare and so on. Have a few Wera sets as well, those are it bad keys either but not quite Eight quality. We get a set free from work, via molins(machine manufacturer). As it is my most used tool(how the machines are designed), it's why I have a few sets basically. Lost a good few over the 20+ yrs


----------



## ven

:laughing: , lovecpf and spending your money  guess I am a bad man too


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yep! Me too over in the, What's in The Mail?, thread. I think he does it to deflect. :laughing: Everybody knows he's a bad man.
> Hell, he keeps reptiles for pets!!! What's that all-about? He does have a beautiful son, though; and he lets him play with flashlights. So, we gotta give him that.
> 
> ~ Chance



Hey I have a great excuse with the reptiles , the beardy (spike)is rescued by Rachel and the snake(Ty)believe or not was an actual present for Callum off his grandad....kid you not . Callum is crazy for snakes,spiders (nope i have told him no tarantulas,so he finds huge house spiders and keeps them as pets instead ). Then Madison has took 1/2 my man cave off me for her 3 rabbits and 5 Guniea pigs.


----------



## liteboy

Wow, all my kids are afraid of insects, even my 11 yr old son, it's almost amusing


----------



## ven

liteboy said:


> Wow, all my kids are afraid of insects, even my 11 yr old son, it's almost amusing



Madison is kind of, but i told rach not to let her fear of creapy crawlies not rub off and to hide her kind of phobia. It worked.........maybe too well, he has pet spiders all over . He even gets wasps and feeds one of them who he called blue(calls it his jungle spider as well)...............its quite big for UK standards . Maybe not much on you guys! 

If there is a spider about, callum go gets it and if its big enough.................keeps it as a pet.


----------



## Trevilux




----------



## ven




----------



## Trevilux

My most used AA lights this year:






but this is my preferred.....


----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> Wow, all my kids are afraid of insects, even my 11 yr old son, it's almost amusing


Having a cabin in the deep nation forest for so long my kids are fearless of the outdoors. I have cabins but they still put up tents on the property they tell me they can hear bigfoot better that way. I laugh


ven said:


> Madison is kind of, but i told rach not to let her fear of creapy crawlies not rub off and to hide her kind of phobia. It worked.........maybe too well, he has pet spiders all over . He even gets wasps and feeds one of them who he called blue(calls it his jungle spider as well)...............its quite big for UK standards . Maybe not much on you guys!
> 
> If there is a spider about, callum go gets it and if its big enough.................keeps it as a pet.


That's hilarious ven I think about spiders right now we have had so many black widows around the house I've never seen it this bad before. Please send your son to the states I have work for him !!!


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


>


I'm really loving the Lego change here. Great work as always ven.


----------



## staticx57

Ven, I demand more pictures of your lights next to machines. Always liked those ones.


----------



## Offgridled

A few more Lego fun



host images

Junior Lego solo



screen shots

Triple tana 219b 



screen shot windows 7


----------



## Offgridled

Vinh's quad xpl HI v3 6000k
Moded for 2×18650

Control picture 



adult photo hosting

60 feet away


image upload no compression



post image



image hosting site over 5mb


----------



## ven

Thanks for the kind words guys, wow...................OG and his CCC.........(crazy cryos collection) Loving the tana triple as well, no stopping you The "naked" cryos and cap looks awesome

Staticx, will swap a few lights around and take some work for a few different shots. Kind of limited a little to smaller types/p60 ones for convenience and usefulness . Nothing with an intense hot spot works for me due to needing floody biased beams in no bigger than an 18650 format(easy to sit on/in machinery and flood close up).

Few older ones 




cl20 being used in work......................now has a different job in the garage for Madisons animals(great useful little light and really i need another...........1 just aint enough!)




CQvn-quad xp-g2 5000k................this drop in has seen a lot of use, never missed a beat


----------



## ven

:laughing: 

That is awesome OG, crazy stuff going on there


----------



## Offgridled

Simply lovely ven. Nothing beats quads and machinery


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> Simply lovely ven. Nothing beats quads and machinery




Those little cl20's are handy OG, slap a couple of AA loops in or a single cr123/16340(which ever for convenience) and you have a portable light bulb of 5000k. Sit anywhere or use the magnet above for a light bulb. Handy little tool and pretty tough too, as i found out when madison dropped it from over 6ft onto concrete.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Those little cl20's are handy OG, slap a couple of AA loops in or a single cr123/16340(which ever for convenience) and you have a portable light bulb of 5000k. Sit anywhere or use the magnet above for a light bulb. Handy little tool and pretty tough too, as i found out when madison dropped it from over 6ft onto concrete.


Good heads up ven. Yes I had to put one together. Pocket rocket for sure


----------



## Pellidon

A definite TBT light. An old Seoul LED. Still works and still gets used. 





The Surefire gang. All with LED modules (no name modules). The G2's have red and green LED's for night work. 





The Lithium gang. Mostly P60 hosts but a few are not. Two Streamlights, one Seoul and a Kobalt.


----------



## ven

Cool family of hosts there Pellidon, those have kept my interest and a lot of fun to mix things up.


----------



## staticx57

Thanks for indulging me Mr. Ven, excellent shots!


----------



## ven

Welcome, will get some over the coming.............Had a day off today and all its done is cost me money:shakehead one thing, at least my car has fresh oil:devil:


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Welcome, will get some over the coming.............Had a day off today and all its done is cost me money:shakehead one thing, at least my car has fresh oil:devil:


Nice to get a day off now and then. But it always seems like we end up doing more


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> Nice to get a day off now and then. But it always seems like we end up doing more



Rach if you read this, no work is none stop graft, blood sweat and tears all day...........

If you dont, too right OG, i go work for a rest! :devil:


----------



## ven

Few random pics, used the c2 for work today(with care as i dont often use lights of this value for work!) Rolling off a couple of feet+ to the floor denting a cryos bezel would not impress me being in work! Hence why I use beater lights





























Bit of flash
















Triple nichia 219B












Dust!




Cant get an idea of what i actually see, so here is how i set up to use(nichia triple again) on 20% just to softly flood




Disclaimer- Luckily no harm was brought to any Surefire during the taking of these pictures


----------



## MAD777

Every time you post a picture of that light, ven, I drool all over myself!


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> Every time you post a picture of that light, ven, I drool all over myself!


Please no pics of you drooling


----------



## liteboy

Nice set there Ven. I tried the OR triple in that SS L2t host and it kept shutting off due to heat, ran on highest level for only like 30 seconds iirc. Once switch to 6P host the thing ran forever. It was a fun lil experiment.


----------



## staticx57

Ven, those are some amazing shots. 

Doesn't hurt that you had good subject matter


----------



## ven

The OR mule I tried(only for a short period) is 300lm , so no big issue. I use a sportac triple nichia in my works L2T, mainly on 20% so no issue at all. The stainless host is fine for up to moderate outputs, but OR triples on higher modes will be too much.

L2T for me comes into its own for heavy uses on lower levels (sub 400 types). Still it can handle more(1000lm or so)OK, just gets warm that bit quicker than an alloy host.


----------



## ven

Cheers guys


----------



## liteboy

ven said:


> The OR mule I tried(only for a short period) is 300lm , so no big issue. I use a sportac triple nichia in my works L2T, mainly on 20% so no issue at all. The stainless host is fine for up to moderate outputs, but OR triples on higher modes will be too much.
> 
> L2T for me comes into its own for heavy uses on lower levels (sub 400 types). Still it can handle more(1000lm or so)OK, just gets warm that bit quicker than an alloy host.



Hmm maybe I'll try that sportac been hearing so much about lately ...


----------



## ven

liteboy said:


> Hmm maybe I'll try that sportac been hearing so much about lately ...



Its decent value for some nichia 219B goodness(4500k). There are 2 versions, single mode 680 OTF lumens iirc and 2 mode(which i have) 20% and 100% with memory. So the 20% is around the 170 OTF lumens give/take and my most used level for work. It would be a great drop in for your lad too, not too crazy in output but bright enough and a nice hi cri for him. Something like a seraph host(around $18 delivered from lumens factory) and for not that much over $50 he is set! Maybe you need 2 of them now see how i did that spending your money again


----------



## easilyled

Nice pictures of very nice lights Mark. Especially the C2 with giant tritiums and Cryos bezel. 

What is all the machinery for?


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Nice pictures of very nice lights Mark. Especially the C2 with giant tritiums and Cryos bezel.
> 
> What is all the machinery for?


 
Hi Daniel, hope all is well your way. That machine is part of a tea bag machine, the cartoner which makes the boxes basically. Underneath are some of the drive belts,pulleys, glue gun slides etc.


----------



## Genna

Mail call from broski! [emoji41]


A2 Quad "TopGun" XPL-HI V3 (6500K)



















E1L Triple Nichia 219B (4500K)













Aleph2 Triple Nichia 219B (4000K)


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Hi Daniel, hope all is well your way. That machine is part of a tea bag machine, the cartoner which makes the boxes basically. Underneath are some of the drive belts,pulleys, glue gun slides etc.



Who would have thought that it would require such a kick-arse machine to make tea-bags boxes. I'll have much more respect for my tea-bag cartons from now on.


----------



## ven

:laughing: and 21+yrs old........... 26 of them!

Awesome stuff Genna WOW all 3 in the mail today???? That is proper mail and some


----------



## Genna

Lumens Factory Seraph Turbo head (SST-90) for M-Series







and another SF L5, but with round neck (above)


----------



## ven

:rock: awesome, are those L5 bodies similar to the c2?


----------



## Genna

ven said:


> :rock: awesome, are those L5 bodies similar to the c2?



A L5 is a C2 with KL5 head [emoji6]


----------



## Eric242

...and a Z58 switch 

Nice lights Genna. I still have a LF SST-90 head on a Megalennium Body. Has a few years now but still plenty bright, even for 2016.

Eric


----------



## ven

Genna said:


> A L5 is a C2 with KL5 head [emoji6]




Right!!!Thanks for info............. i dont have a clue with surefire models tbh...............i know you may find it hard to believe


----------



## Subterrestrial

When I got home from work Friday evening, I found this waiting for me in the mailbox:








I'm really liking this XPL 5A. Very warm, pleasing tint. I finished up today's hike in the dark with this little guy leading the way. Lots of beam spill and much better depth rendering than my cooler tint lights, which is nice when you're scrambling down rocky stuff. I was going to use this mainly as a "prowling around the house" light, but I think it will enter the EDC rotation once I drop an 18350 into it.


----------



## ven

mule triple


----------



## staticx57

This weekend's Appalachian Trail lights


----------



## Offgridled

staticx57 said:


> This weekend's Appalachian Trail lights


You are set up for sure. Nice lights


----------



## ven

+1
Nice line up and play ground


----------



## Subterrestrial

staticx57 said:


> This weekend's Appalachian Trail lights



Nice. Half the fun of going off into the woods is choosing which lights to bring and putting them to use!


----------



## Offgridled

Subterrestrial said:


> Nice. Half the fun of going off into the woods is choosing which lights to bring and putting them to use!


My problem is carrying to much weight because I don't want leave any at home


----------



## Subterrestrial

Offgridled said:


> My problem is carrying to much weight because I don't want leave any at home


Same here. I figure if I'm going to be bringing back-up batteries, I may as well be bringing back-up lights to carry the back-up batteries in "just in case". In reality, I just bringing too much stuff. :shrug:


----------



## jarheadgreasemonkey

18650 collection so far...

Really would like another Malkoff MD2 so I don't have to feel bad about scratching up the camo (even though it's a blem model).

I'm seeing a HDS in my future as well.


----------



## staticx57

That camo Malkoff is a mighty fine looking light.

Also the BLF A6 is a really great light too. I've taken it on the trail before.. Great little guy.


----------



## jarheadgreasemonkey

staticx57 said:


> That camo Malkoff is a mighty fine looking light.
> 
> Also the BLF A6 is a really great light too. I've taken it on the trail before.. Great little guy.



Thanx...

It has definitely planted a desire for more US made "bomb proof" torches.

M61WL drop-in with high/low ring.

Now that I think about it, this light also planted the "tint" seed...

Didn't really care about tint until I saw what difference it made in color presentation.

The BLF A6 just came in today, and I'm very pleased with the overall build quality and especially the value; picked this one up for $20.


----------



## staticx57

You probably don't want to look at the Malkoff Wildcat V6 with a neutral high CRI XHP50 then 

There's also the Zebralight SC600FD mark iii plus with a nearly indentical emitter setup. Also really nice tint


----------



## Newlumen

jarheadgreasemonkey said:


> 18650 collection so far...
> 
> Really would like another Malkoff MD2 so I don't have to feel bad about scratching up the camo (even though it's a blem model).
> 
> I'm seeing a HDS in my future as well.



great start..


----------



## Trevilux

last arrived this week:






and one of this....


----------



## ven




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

DETAILS, Man! ^ Details! :laughing: 

~ C.G.


----------



## ven

:laughing:

m2 body, seraph dark Ti heat treated head/tail with 10a clicky. xhp70 de-dome p60 fed on 2x IMR16340




Whilst my photobucket tab is open, few more
m2 head, triad tail cap, seraph body with a p60vnT mule 219C flavour







z2 with a 6p bezel and xeno strike bezel ring, OR mule in 219B flavour


----------



## easilyled

Smoking lights Mark. I really like the combo with the XHP70. Must put out a ton of light. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Thanks Daniel, yes it sure does, real nice beam/output and a highly recommended drop in. In my format with baby 16340's.............maybe 3000lm on 100%. If fed on 18650's or 26650's then closer to 4000lm with far less sag.


----------



## staticx57

High CRI XHP50 buddies.


----------



## Newlumen

Look pretty static.. i am getting the same spec malkoff tomorrow..


----------



## Offgridled

Newlumen said:


> Look pretty static.. i am getting the same spec malkoff tomorrow..


Welcome to the Malkoff family NL


----------



## ven

Very nice staticx, we have many lights...................when it comes down to it, 2 lights pretty much has it covered(well could argue one of them does). Those 2 for me would have it covered easy...........Heck this last week has been a 300lm single mode mule week at night. No need surprisingly for 1000's of this thing called lumens...............no need for 1000's of this thing called CD's. Good job we are flashaholics Imagine just having a couple of flashlights


----------



## preetlove




----------



## staticx57

Offgridled said:


> Welcome to the Malkoff family NL


Yep. welcome 

You will really enjoy the thing. It isn't my brightest or floodiest or throwyest but it is the best all around so far and certainly the most dependable


----------



## jclubbn5

Couple of Jeff Hanko custom ex11.2 one in timascus and one in titanium


----------



## irongate

preetlove said:


>



Name-what are they? Thanks


----------



## MAD777

jclubbn5 said:


>



This one hurt my jaw as it dropped onto the table. Ouch!


----------



## jclubbn5

MAD777 said:


> This one hurt my jaw as it dropped onto the table. Ouch!


Thanks It a stunner for sure!


----------



## Newlumen

Added malkoff wildcat v6 to the line up. 



image hosting site over 5mb


----------



## ven

Excellent NL, that pic is very easy on the eye, some very nice gear there . How are you finding the malk 4000k hi cri tank?


----------



## ven

Beautiful Jc, absolutely stunning .....


----------



## Offgridled

Well done NL great choices you are ready for any occasion now


----------



## Newlumen

ven said:


> Excellent NL, that pic is very easy on the eye, some very nice gear there . How are you finding the malk 4000k hi cri tank?



I think 4000k is perfect neutral...not too warm... it is not dark yet.. so i cant take any beamshots.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A few new. 

~ C.G.


----------



## mattodio

Found a vine that was a perfect fit for my preon today


----------



## staticx57

mattodio said:


> Found a vine that was a perfect fit for my preon today



Like it. Perfect color light too


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A few new.
> 
> ~ C.G.


I see a pattern here. :stunning: CG


----------



## Eric242

mattodio said:


> Found a vine that was a perfect fit for my preon today


A bit fragile but still a nice carry option


----------



## ven

WOW CG, you have surpassed 47..........47's 

Cool pic matt


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A few new.
> 
> ~ C.G.



If David Chow sees this maybe he'll certainly smile.


----------



## MAD777

There are more 4sevens in that picture than in the official 4sevens museum, wait... This *is* the 4sevens museum! LOL


----------



## jonwkng

Wet weather carry.


----------



## ven

WOW jon, lets hope it keeps on raining then

Stunning duo


----------



## easilyled

That's an excellent photo Jon. Apart from the two Timascus beauties, your umbrella looks like a work of art too. My goodness, it makes me wonder about all your possessions!


----------



## staticx57

Newest members of the family. 

660nm Photo Red and 465nm Royal Blue





Photo Red makes "normal red" look positively orange


----------



## Thud1023

A couple new additions to the collection..



Olight/Jetbeam


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Those are wild, Thud1023! Beautiful show pieces. :twothumbs The Jetbeam reminds me of something from Buck Rogers.

~ C.G.


----------



## MAD777

Nice lights Thud1023!


----------



## easilyled

Wow! Those finishes are spectacular Thud1023. They look amazing!
What did you use as your background? It really shows them off to maximum effect. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thud1023

Thx all : ) those were taken on the kitchen counter..which I have used often, as it really makes the details stand out.


----------



## easilyled

Thud1023 said:


> Thx all : ) those were taken on the kitchen counter..which I have used often, as it really makes the details stand out.



I would never have guessed that you used your kitchen counter. What material is it?


----------



## ven

Very nice thud, you just need a little PK PL2 rainbow for the triple


----------



## cclin

Thud1023 said:


> Thx all : ) those were taken on the kitchen counter..which I have used often, as it really makes the details stand out.


you need a S41s colored:naughty:. my copper head family

*



*


----------



## liteboy

cclin said:


> you need a S41s colored:naughty:. my copper head family
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey cclin, I was going through the BLF topic on the s41 stainless bodies. Since you have the manker as well, are the bezel and bodies interchangeable?


----------



## cclin

liteboy said:


> Hey cclin, I was going through the BLF topic on the s41 stainless bodies. Since you have the manker as well, are the bezel and bodies interchangeable?


the bodies is interchangeable but the bezel is glued:thumbsdow


----------



## liteboy

cclin said:


> the bodies is interchangeable but the bezel is glued:thumbsdow



Yeah, was reading that thread over at BLF, what a nightmare!


----------



## staticx57




----------



## Bdm82

cclin said:


> the bodies is interchangeable but the bezel is glued:thumbsdow


I was one of the unlucky but common ones who got one with a damaged led. Replacement head is on its way but the glued head is uncool.


----------



## MAD777

Beautiful picture staticx57! Wow!


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> Beautiful picture staticx57! Wow!


+1:stunning:


----------



## sledhead

Offgridled said:


> +1:stunning:



I agree.


----------



## staticx57

It is a bit of a special light I bought off a BLF member so I wanted to put some effort into the photographs


----------



## ven

Yes real cool pic


----------



## jonwkng

MBI MatchLights


----------



## blah9

Whoa, I never heard of the Matchbook before! Pretty cool.


----------



## ven

Very cool Jon


----------



## bykfixer

jonwkng said:


> MBI MatchLights



Nifty-Neato!

Where, where, where can the rest of us acquire those?





BONES!!!


----------



## jonwkng

blah9 said:


> Whoa, I never heard of the Matchbook before! Pretty cool.



Check out the thread on Guy's MBI subforum:-
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?411552-MBI-7-The-MBI-MatchBook-Got-A-Light-anyone



ven said:


> Very cool Jon



Thanks, *ven*! 



bykfixer said:


> Nifty-Neato!
> 
> Where, where, where can the rest of us acquire those?



Hey *bykfixer*,
Guy has been a little swamped fulfilling the almost 600 backers on IndieGoGo. I'm not sure, but he may have extras. You could leave a message on the thread I posted above. As far as I can tell, he probably will not be able to respond via email or PM for the moment.


----------



## Texas_Ace

A random sampling of some lights I had out a few weeks ago exploring a Creek. They are all modded in some form or another.


----------



## ven

Very cool, nice arsenal there mr ace i guess you won against the creek!


----------



## bykfixer

jonwkng said:


> Check out the thread on Guy's MBI subforum:-
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?411552-MBI-7-The-MBI-MatchBook-Got-A-Light-anyone
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, *ven*!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey *bykfixer*,
> Guy has been a little swamped fulfilling the almost 600 backers on IndieGoGo. I'm not sure, but he may have extras. You could leave a message on the thread I posted above. As far as I can tell, he probably will not be able to respond via email or PM for the moment.



Thanks for the info. Gives another place to read about.
I did not see a price, but I'm in no rush so no biggy on him getting back with me.


----------



## staticx57

Big emitter high CRI


----------



## staticx57

Texas_Ace said:


> A random sampling of some lights I had out a few weeks ago exploring a Creek. They are all modded in some form or another.



Heck of a collection:twothumbs:


----------



## mk2rocco

The BOSS has arrived!



_DSC2969 by mk2rocco, on Flickr



_DSC2976 by mk2rocco, on Flickr


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Bro! Share your first impression. Was it, "OH YES!" or "OOPS! WHAT HAVE I DONE??!?" 

~ Chance


----------



## xdayv

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Bro! Share your first impression. Was it, "OH YES!" or "OOPS! WHAT HAVE I DONE??!?"
> 
> ~ Chance




+1 -- trick question: which one you like better?


----------



## ven

Love them mk2, the 18350 body wins for me(even though its not as flexible and as high output). One of the nicest 18350's ever to my eyes

I am really going to lower the tone now, seraph with a home brew HT bezel..............$18.50 is crazy




Last nights lights!


----------



## Str8stroke

mk2, that is SOOOOO Nice sir! Love it. That 350 looks like the Little Boy bomb!
Thanks for sharing.

btw: Did you do Amber or Red? I love the Amber so much. I have a Red WASP, and Amber SF E head. I fell in love with the Amber. I find it so darn useful.


----------



## liteboy

Mk2 congrats! I'm wondering if hosts can be bought without the light engine. I hate bothering with the blinky screen programming.


----------



## Monocrom

mk2rocco said:


> The BOSS has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC2969 by mk2rocco, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> _DSC2976 by mk2rocco, on Flickr



NICE! Get a Kershaw Filter model. Same type of finish. Would look excellent next to those.


----------



## mk2rocco

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Bro! Share your first impression. Was it, "OH YES!" or "OOPS! WHAT HAVE I DONE??!?"
> 
> ~ Chance


The only thing I regret is not buying 2 complete lights [emoji13] 

I'm going to put together a short video review soon...


----------



## mk2rocco

Str8stroke said:


> mk2, that is SOOOOO Nice sir! Love it. That 350 looks like the Little Boy bomb!
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> btw: Did you do Amber or Red? I love the Amber so much. I have a Red WASP, and Amber SF E head. I fell in love with the Amber. I find it so darn useful.



I went with red.



_DSC2963 by mk2rocco, on Flickr


----------



## xdayv

that red is just awesome.


----------



## jalano1222

Amber.


----------



## jalano1222

jalano1222 said:


> Amber.


----------



## KDM

BOSS


----------



## KDM

Copper


----------



## LightWalker

KDM said:


> Copper



Excellent craftsmanship of an excellent metal!


----------



## cclin

:twothumbsvery beautiful patina, Forced or Natural? could you share the method ?


KDM said:


> Copper


----------



## ven

Stunning KDM, wow...............


----------



## eraursls1984

*snafu84*



cclin said:


> :twothumbsvery beautiful patina, Forced or Natural? could you share the method ?


I'm pretty sure that he used gun bluing to get the dark finish, then knocked it off of the high points. Probably just natural after that.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: snafu84*

KDM, 

Third from the thumb, details, Man! 

~ Chance


----------



## KDM

*Re: snafu84*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> KDM,
> 
> Third from the thumb, details, Man!
> 
> ~ Chance



It's a Minh Do Gen 3 copper pry


----------



## KDM

cclin said:


> :twothumbsvery beautiful patina, Forced or Natural? could you share the method ?



1. Lightly go over the light with 0000 ultra fine steel wool. Clean with Dawn dish soap and a old toothbrush (not your wife's). Rinse and dry, avoiding touching with you bare hand.
2. Wearing rubber gloves, clean with denatured alcohol. Clean clean clean! Air dry.
3. Cut off a piece of sponge from a new clean sponge, about 2"x2". Can also be applied with a toothbrush.
4. Apply Birchwood Casey Permanent Blue liquid gun blue with the sponge. Keep applying multiple coats evenly (3 to 5). Let sit. Again apply more coats.
5. Rinse with cold tap water, air dry.
6. Lightly hold the light with the steel wool and spin it until you get the finish you're looking for.
7. The oil from your skin will do the rest.


----------



## cclin

KDM said:


> 1. Lightly go over the light with 0000 ultra fine steel wool. Clean with Dawn dish soap and a old toothbrush (not your wife's). Rinse and dry, avoiding touching with you bare hand.
> 2. Wearing rubber gloves, clean with denatured alcohol. Clean clean clean! Air dry.
> 3. Cut off a piece of sponge from a new clean sponge, about 2"x2". Can also be applied with a toothbrush.
> 4. Apply Birchwood Casey Permanent Blue liquid gun blue with the sponge. Keep applying multiple coats evenly (3 to 5). Let sit. Again apply more coats.
> 5. Rinse with cold tap water, air dry.
> 6. Lightly hold the light with the steel wool and spin it until you get the finish you're looking for.
> 7. The oil from your skin will do the rest.


great information! Copy & saved! :thanks:Thanks for sharing! I'll try when I've time.....


----------



## staticx57

Brass Maratac with DriverVN2


----------



## staticx57

Brass Maratac with DriverVN2


----------



## ven

Nice little pocket beast staticx, and the choice of led is?


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> Nice little pocket beast staticx, and the choice of led is?


It is still an XPG2


----------



## ven

Love the xpg2 in 4000k flavour..............and 5000k too!


----------



## KDM




----------



## ven

Thats a handful of awesomeness


----------



## KDM

ven said:


> Thats a handful of awesomeness



Funny I say that same thing everyday.


----------



## GODOFWAR

KDM said:


>



[emoji363][emoji106]🏻[emoji108]🏻


----------



## XFlash




----------



## ven

:rock:now that is a line up of perfection


----------



## Offgridled

Great lights . Ready for any situation and then some


----------



## KDM




----------



## ven

wow.............................


----------



## puinsai




----------



## jclubbn5

Just some lights with Steel Flame clips






Couple recent pics


----------



## MAD777

Double post


----------



## MAD777

jclubbn5 said:


> Just some lights with Steel Flame clips



What an amazing chorus line!


----------



## XFlash




----------



## ven

Now that is a line up Jeff


----------



## staticx57

The venification of my light is complete


----------



## ven

:naughty: very nice staticx, little extra run time on higher modes if/when needed now...................not just a masculine face! 


Just a triad tail cap now unlimited amps............yes please And OR do have that flavour in stock!


----------



## staticx57

Little extra runtime 

No Triad Tailcap yet, but this does have a Dellsuperman switch in it and along with the mountain electronics FET driver and the HE4 cell it gets too hot to touch in, wait for it, I timed with with it in my hand, a minute and a half!


----------



## ven

1.5m with a guess at 2500lm+ ish aint bad


----------



## Offgridled

staticx57 said:


> The venification of my light is complete


Ven is creating monsters out of us one flashlight at a time. Beautiful light there staticx



free picture hosting


----------



## kj2

My new Alpha just came in


----------



## LightWalker

That Elzetta Alpha looks like a Tough EDC!


----------



## kj2

LightWalker said:


> That Elzetta Alpha looks like a Tough EDC!


This one is the High/Strobe, which I plan to carry during the evening/night. My first Alpha, High/Low, will see more EDC-ing


----------



## LightWalker

kj2 said:


> This one is the High/Strobe, which I plan to carry during the evening/night. My first Alpha, High/Low, will see more EDC-ing



looks like a light that will last a life time, did you buy it directly from Elzetta?


----------



## Mike81

Just got this!


----------



## ven

Fantastic pics Mike


----------



## ven

Bertie endorses HDS hi cri


----------



## LightWalker

Impressive endorsement!


----------



## ven

:laughing: bertie thinks so


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Fantastic pics Mike



That's exactly what I was thinking. Two great minds, working together, across the Pond. 

Fantastic pictures, indeed! :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## kj2

LightWalker said:


> looks like a light that will last a life time, did you buy it directly from Elzetta?


Via one of their dealers. Black Sheep Warrior.


----------



## kj2

Might need a bigger desk...


----------



## ven

Saturdays pile up


----------



## kj2

Surefire triples look so damn nice! 
Still looking for one, for my 6P.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Saturdays pile up



Now that's a classy line-up Mark. :thumbsup:


----------



## nivek666

Current EDC collection of 14500, AA, 18350, and 16340 lights


----------



## staticx57

kj2 said:


> Surefire triples look so damn nice!
> Still looking for one, for my 6P.



Sportac?


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> Surefire triples look so damn nice!
> Still looking for one, for my 6P.






EDC plus and sportac offer a couple of good options. EDC plus i have is the xp-g2 4000k(neutral) and is real nice, starts in high though if an issue. You get away with it more imo being a triple, no crazy focused hot spot to dazzle. Mine is in the seraph for now





Thanks Daniel, we need some pics of your BOSS


----------



## ven

Nice variety of EDC goodness nivek


----------



## nivek666

ven said:


> Nice variety of EDC goodness nivek



thanks.


----------



## staticx57

nivek666 said:


> thanks.



I read the text under your collection. No 18650? :thinking:


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> Saturdays pile up



That triad cap does look really good


----------



## ven

They are awesome staticx, zerorez inside so no issues with amps. Very nicely made, if trits are your thing there are slots waiting. Other options are tripod mount insert and clicky. This just works like the old surefire UI , press for forward/momentary or twist for on. There are 2 flavours on oveready, a light and dark so have to kind of get as close as you can to the light its for. SF ano can be different anyway, so it is no bid deal if the ano is a little different in shade(well for me anyway, not a major thing and used to it). P got me into them, sent me one in the mail to try out and fell in love............Just need a black 1(or 2) for the other surefires.
zerorez option




Different flavours of the surefire ano


----------



## Newlumen

So far i have 29 lights. 3 lights not in the photo. 



upload gambar


----------



## nivek666

staticx57 said:


> I read the text under your collection. No 18650? :thinking:



i do have some 18650 lights too.......a couple of armytek, nitecore, and olights.


----------



## nivek666

Newlumen said:


> So far i have 29 lights. 3 lights not in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> upload gambar




lots of big lights.......nice.....


----------



## LightWalker

ven said:


> :laughing: bertie thinks so



Bertie's colors look very vivid in that Hi CRI lighting!


----------



## ven

How many lumens NL???? dont tell me you ave not added them all up Very cool collection


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> ...Thanks Daniel, we need some pics of your BOSS



There are already so many good ones of the BOSS lights that I don't think that I'll be able to add anything Mark. I might try though.


----------



## ven

I am sure you would add Daniel, just think if everyone thought that.......... Besides, some lights you just cant get enough of


----------



## KDM




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Watching TV in the dark, the BOSS is most helpful to illuminate ones margarita. 







It also goes well with morning coffee. 






~ Chance


----------



## jalano1222

Two new members of the family...okluma ti...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

WOW! ^  What a wonderful collection of lights. :twothumbs I must say, The BOSS holds it's own. 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

+1 something to be very proud of there


----------



## _UPz




----------



## tex.proud

In the "As Seen On TV" section of the local pharmacy.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

How many did ya get, tex?  

~ Chance


----------



## tex.proud

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How many did ya get, tex?  0
> 
> ~ Chance



I actually passed on the opportunity. I was at the pharmacy to get painkillers following an Emergency dental appointment. Yeah, I broke a tooth into 3 pieces. One for each root stem. Long story short...the tooth had to be removed, and even with excellent (non-obomacare) insurance, an unexpected expenditure of over $300. Yet I know where to go back to and buy one of these "Miracle" lights. I actually want to get one. Put it through its paces, and say my piece about it once and for all. LOL!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Oh-MAN! That's rough. Sorry to read of you dental issue. How's the meds? 

~ Chance


----------



## tex.proud

Tylenol with codeine. Actually not much to talk about. Weak as far as I'm concerned. Actually, really not needed passed the first 24 hours. Things have gone really well. Appreciate the concern. I have a few left over though...:devil:


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

A leftover from the triple & quad thread:
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae66/EdRandall/DEAEE6BE-7FBC-48E6-B201-8D8519606E81.jpg

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae66/EdRandall/405DD902-8621-492E-B186-B137034CD434.jpg

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae66/EdRandall/CCD82EAB-AC89-4EF4-ABF6-8131E4811736.jpg

Hey Tex, I see your tyl #3's and raise you six 20 mg Oxycodone....just had my 5 year old titanium knee replaced....the polyurethane components had shredded and ground to nothing, the heat from the bare titanium on titanium had caused the bone to start dying off.....


----------



## MAD777

Eddie! I'm so glad to hear you got a new knee! Plus a sex scar as a bonus, LOL. 
I hope you will be dancing like Fred Astaire soon!


----------



## aginthelaw

tex.proud said:


> I actually passed on the opportunity. I was at the pharmacy to get painkillers following an Emergency dental appointment. Yeah, I broke a tooth into 3 pieces. One for each root stem. Long story short...the tooth had to be removed, and even with excellent (non-obomacare) insurance, an unexpected expenditure of over $300. Yet I know where to go back to and buy one of these "Miracle" lights. I actually want to get one. Put it through its paces, and say my piece about it once and for all. LOL!



I was a police officer and with state sponsored insurance mine cost $5100. But at least they threw in a new tooth. The part the state paid...$600!!


----------



## irongate

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> A leftover from the triple & quad thread:
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae66/EdRandall/DEAEE6BE-7FBC-48E6-B201-8D8519606E81.jpg
> 
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae66/EdRandall/405DD902-8621-492E-B186-B137034CD434.jpg
> 
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae66/EdRandall/CCD82EAB-AC89-4EF4-ABF6-8131E4811736.jpg
> 
> Hey Tex, I see your tyl #3's and raise you six 20 mg Oxycodone....just had my 5 year old titanium knee replaced....the polyurethane components had shredded and ground to nothing, the heat from the bare titanium on titanium had caused the bone to start dying off.....



Oxycodone That is some bad stuff-I could see why your head might be swimming some times -LOL


----------



## kj2

Olight S Mini Cu Rose Gold.


----------



## bykfixer

2 more added to the Bykfixer museum
Part of the 'future' collection.


----------



## ven

The weapon mount looks like a canon............light canon


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> The weapon mount looks like a canon............light canon



Hmmm, it does. lol


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Luv the tank. :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## ilksurfer

image by ilk Surfer, on Flickr


----------



## ilksurfer

Duplicate message, deleted. Sorry...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ilksurfer said:


> Duplicate message, deleted. Sorry...


 
ilksurfer, 

Take the brass FourSevens out of the packaging, take and post pictures, then all will be forgiven.  

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> The weapon mount looks like a canon............light canon





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Luv the tank. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ CG



The rex is on the mantle until I acquire a canon or tank to clamp it to. Too nice to clamp to an airsoft and 1911 adapters are sketchy at best....


----------



## ilksurfer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ilksurfer,
> 
> Take the brass FourSevens out of the packaging, take and post pictures, then all will be forgiven.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks. :wave:



image by ilk Surfer, on Flickr


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

WOW! Beyond my wildest dreams. That is so cool! :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## MAD777

Nice pocket dump, ilksurfer! 
:two thumbs up:


----------



## mattodio

Just realized I have two Mark IIs. One mini, one extra large


----------



## Offgridled

Sweet lights there mattodio have to share mine too.




image upload


----------



## mattodio

Offgridled said:


> Sweet lights there mattodio have to share mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image upload


Thanks! Nice throw combo, hoping to add my first light with a vn suffix to my collection tomorrow 😉


----------



## Offgridled

mattodio said:


> Thanks! Nice throw combo, hoping to add my first light with a vn suffix to my collection tomorrow 😉


Oh very cool . Be very very careful it's addicting. Congrats on the v54 light. Pics pics pics


----------



## ScottGabrielli




----------



## Trevilux




----------



## staticx57

Built this quad the other day. XPG2 7A3 90 CRI and unfortunately I broke a tiny capacitor off it when I went to solder the driver to the pill so it no longer works haha


----------



## Trevilux

_Olight SMINI Sus Limited Ed._


----------



## ven

Vey smart Trev, love "thunder grey" colour


----------



## ven

staticx57 said:


> Built this quad the other day. XPG2 7A3 90 CRI and unfortunately I broke a tiny capacitor off it when I went to solder the driver to the pill so it no longer works haha



Tell me it's fixed ? Nice work


----------



## dhunley1

Surefire 6P with a Malkoff M61N and an EDCPlus McClicky installed.


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> Tell me it's fixed ? Nice work




Heck no it isn't fixed. I turned the off time capacitor (what is used to switch modes) into dust trying to trim some excess solder. It is a $.15 part so you could imagine how unecomonical it would be to buy one by itself and ship it. I got another Reylight host to build in the future. When I order the parts (havent decided on what I want to do with it) ill add the little capacitor into the order. Right now the only way to get this to light is to shake it and it turns on for a split second.


----------



## Newlumen

dhunley1 said:


> Surefire 6P with a Malkoff M61N and an EDCPlus McClicky installed.



Beamshots?


----------



## yazkaz

I don't have many lights but instead light hosts (ie. w/o modules), do those count?
If there's no objection then I'll be posting a few......


----------



## ven

No objections here, get posting some pics


----------



## Trevilux

Are 2 SMINI better than 1 SMINI?...I think....yesss


----------



## dhunley1

Newlumen said:


> Beamshots?



I'll try to get some for you tonight.


----------



## _UPz

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hudson456

dhunley1 said:


> Surefire 6P with a Malkoff M61N and an EDCPlus McClicky installed.






Hard to beat this setup. Nice.


----------



## Hudson456




----------



## PolarLi

Well, I must have the ugliest light here, but I can guarantee there is no other milk crate in the world that produce 87,000,000 candela 






Reading 8100 lux at 104 meters:


----------



## LightWalker

Hudson456 said:


>



Very cool lights and photo!


----------



## Hudson456

LightWalker said:


> Very cool lights and photo!





Thanks! I'm a huge Malkoff Fan.


From left to right MDC E2T, SF 6P with M61 219B, M61HOT MD2, M61 XP-G2 MD2, SF E2D with MDC 3-mode XP-L (in back)


----------



## staticx57

PolarLi said:


> Well, I must have the ugliest light here, but I can guarantee there is no other milk crate in the world that produce 87,000,000 candela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading 8100 lux at 104 meters:



I need one of these


----------



## LightWalker

Hudson456 said:


> Thanks! I'm a huge Malkoff Fan.
> 
> 
> From left to right MDC E2T, SF 6P with M61 219B, M61HOT MD2, M61 XP-G2 MD2, SF E2D with MDC 3-mode XP-L (in back)



Me too.


----------



## PolarLi

staticx57 said:


> I need one of these



Yeah, we all need lux in different area codes :laughing:


----------



## Beamhead

Just a quick test of my new desktop pc I am setting up with some Black Friday scores.


----------



## LightWalker

Looks like you hit the Jackpot!


----------



## Hudson456

Beamhead said:


> Just a quick test of my new desktop pc I am setting up with some Black Friday scores.









Are those tritium inserts in the tail? I'm really digging tritium stuff lately. Got a few Luminox watches and sort of hooked on glow in the dark.....


----------



## Beamhead

Yes. Love them too.


----------



## bykfixer

PolarLi said:


> Well, I must have the ugliest light here, but I can guarantee there is no other milk crate in the world that produce 87,000,000 candela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading 8100 lux at 104 meters:



That.... is my favorite flashlight here... ever. 
Bat Beacon aint got nuthin' on you bro.


----------



## LightWalker




----------



## wimmer21

PolarLi said:


> Well, I must have the ugliest light here, but I can guarantee there is no other milk crate in the world that produce 87,000,000 candela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading 8100 lux at 104 meters:



This light is awesome. You could setup inside and shoot through the key hole.


----------



## NH Lumens

Malkoff M61T MD2 on a carbine;


----------



## PolarLi

bykfixer said:


> That.... is my favorite flashlight here... ever.
> Bat Beacon aint got nuthin' on you bro.


Flashlight? Now that's a stretch! On the other hand, it is a _light_ And if you look into the beam, it will probably look like a _flash_ ...and then everything will go dark :sigh:



wimmer21 said:


> This light is awesome. You could setup inside and shoot through the key hole.



Haha, probably :laughing:


----------



## jonwkng

Tain Azco Ti 16340. :thumbsup:


----------



## liteboy

jonwkng said:


> Tain Azco Ti 16340. :thumbsup:



Jon, nice you must be first to get it. Looking forward to my first Tain light!


----------



## MAD777

jonwkng said:


> Tain Azco Ti 16340. [emoji106]


Those Tains always stand out above the crowd!


----------



## staticx57

Coming along quite well. This is a really nice Reylight host. MTN-17DDm with 3000k 80CRI XPL HI. Still need to polish it and glue in the trits.


----------



## Offgridled

Great look staticx57. Love the beam shot too...


----------



## Newlumen

vn54 lights.


image free hosting


----------



## NH Lumens




----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

NH Lumens said:


>



Great light - just got one of these for myself in neutral and love it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Great light - just got one of these for myself in neutral and love it.



I bet it shine on like Crazy Diamond's. 

~ Chance


----------



## dhunley1




----------



## LightWalker

Nice Workhorse!


----------



## staticx57

It lives again! Quad XPG2 90CRI 3000k Mule with BLFX6 driver


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## NH Lumens

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Great light - just got one of these for myself in neutral and love it.



Likewise! Here the same light serving a different role;


----------



## ncgrass

C'mon mate... That's terrible.. 

If I keep seeing all these MDC's, I'm going to have to buy one - please stop posting them!


----------



## dhunley1

ncgrass said:


> C'mon mate... That's terrible..
> 
> If I keep seeing all these MDC's, I'm going to have to buy one - please stop posting them!



Resistance is futile! :devil:


----------



## ven

staticx57 said:


> It lives again! Quad XPG2 90CRI 3000k Mule with BLFX6 driver



party time


----------



## ncgrass

I know it is... I bought and HDS for EDC about 4 months ago though so finding the money for another single cell is really tough. I love the form, I love the output, I love the choice of LED's in MDC's, but HDS... Does everything I could ever want. Maybe a late Chrissy present for me when money is a bit easier to come by. That's a great collection though, always love seeing a G2 Nitrolon as well - that was my first real light!


----------



## jacktheripper

An old picture of my collection I've since added a few new lights 

From the left 
-sunwayman c21c
-Olight s10 baton 
-Olight sr mini intimidator
-thrunite t20s
-zebra light sc600w mk2
-jetbeam pa40 
-nitecore srt3
-two jetbeam rrt01
-nitecore mh25
- random aa energizer light 
-Fenix tk45 
-nitecore tube on my key chain 
Not in the photo 
Nitecore p12 
Nitecore tm26 2015
New olight s1 baton 
Sunwayman c22c
Mecamry sgn3


----------



## ven

Nice collection, always like the tk45 for its design/ looks............... a classic for sure!


----------



## Offgridled

Great set up there !!


----------



## cody12

In the beginning......
















These pics were taken last year. I need to update.


----------



## easilyled




----------



## jacktheripper

ven said:


> Nice collection, always like the tk45 for its design/ looks............... a classic for sure!


Ya the design always caught my eye


----------



## peter yetman

easilyled said:


>


OOh, that's a sexy light. Did you polish the patina finish off or is it a prototype that you managed to score?
P


----------



## ven

Stunning Daniel, please tell us more..............is it polished?


----------



## ven

Great minds n all that P


----------



## Trevilux

_MecArmy SPX10_​


----------



## easilyled

peter yetman said:


> OOh, that's a sexy light. Did you polish the patina finish off or is it a prototype that you managed to score?
> P





ven said:


> Stunning Daniel, please tell us more..............is it polished?



Yes, I decided to take the plunge and go for a different finish, so I "unpatinated" it and gave it a satin finish. I'm quite pleased with the result.


----------



## ven

Looks stunning, really does Daniel, is it self inflicted or OR who carried out the work, either way top job!!!!


----------



## easilyled

Thanks, self inflicted Mark. The patina finish was great, but I like this version too.


----------



## ven

Well very impressed........................if one wants it polished, one should send to mr easilyled


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Well very impressed........................if one wants it polished, one should send to mr easilyled



Thanks for the endorsement Mark, but I wouldn't take a risk with anyone else's. :nana:


----------



## peter yetman

Did you just use abrasive or did you have to use caustic? In other words - is the finish an anodise or is it some sort of fast oxidisation?
P


----------



## easilyled

peter yetman said:


> Did you just use abrasive or did you have to use caustic? In other words - is the finish an anodise or is it some sort of fast oxidisation?
> P



I used a very fine sponge pad (cut into a narrow strip and rolled lightly over the surface) Then a very light polish with metal polish. The nice, angular cuts from the machining are still there. The patina comes off very easily.


----------



## peter yetman

Thanks for that Daniel. Very brave of you to mess with a light you've only had a couple of weeks. A man after my own heart, obviously.
P


----------



## easilyled

peter yetman said:


> Thanks for that Daniel. Very brave of you to mess with a light you've only had a couple of weeks. A man after my own heart, obviously.
> P



Brave or foolhardy Peter, I'm not sure which!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

easilyled said:


>



Given the fact that the result is so nice, and that I missed the picture until now, I'm reposting on this page. 
Well done, Sir! Well done, indeed.  

~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman

Tempted CG?
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

easilyled said:


> Brave or foolhardy Peter, I'm not sure which!



The chasm between brave and foolhardy is often measured by the results. 
- Chauncey Gardiner 

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> Tempted CG?
> P



Wellll, ............ It is awful perty.  

~ CG


----------



## Fredo1

From left K70 vn, MH40GT, TMO6S, SRT7, EC11


----------



## Offgridled

Fredo1 said:


> From left K70 vn, MH40GT, TMO6S, SRT7, EC11


Pictures do not show up for me


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Given the fact that the result is so nice, and that I missed the picture until now, I'm reposting on this page.
> Well done, Sir! Well done, indeed.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thank you for the nice words Chance.


----------



## bykfixer

A dynamic duo restore about to take place.




An officer and a gentleman project.
The pair of WW1 era 2 C soldier lights by Eveready will be cleaned up and shining brightly soon.




For comparison purposes.
Amazingly small and lightweight little numbers in 1917. Very popular during the war but with the advent of the right angle head TL 122 they disappeared soon after. That's a shame because they were a fabulous little light. I lucked up and found an officer and enlisted version in decent shape. I acquired both for about 1/3 of the value of either one.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Fabulous?! :huh: Please tell me that's an autocorrect. :nana: I thought you turned it off.

~ Chance


----------



## staticx57

Love the classic lights byk


----------



## Beamhead




----------



## ven

Very smart!

Little ti , 14500 fed, nitecore clip, NW flavour..............dug it out and dusted off


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Very smart!
> 
> Little ti , 14500 fed, nitecore clip, NW flavour..............dug it out and dusted off


Pretty


----------



## ven

Its a good value EDC option OG, had it a while but always took a back seat for no real reason! Have the T10s(stainless) in work that gets occasional use as well, the T10(alloy) has gone being surplus..............

The NW is not bad at all, simple 3 mode UI.................the T20 are another nice option in 16340 flavour.


----------



## ven

Few of the old'ens








Bit of memory lane


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> Few of the old'ens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of memory lane



I still remember the first serious light I bought. It still has a special place. These old'ens will never be forgotten


----------



## staticx57

A very Titanium and Nichia Christmas


----------



## ven

Stunning, congrats on the gizmo staticx...................a light that will not blow your socks off(nor does it need or meant to), but a package, special at that .When all the little parts come together for a very special experience and gives occasion to every single use....................yep that sums up my feelings pretty well!

Hope your enjoying it which arguably is one of the best EDC lights in the world(all things considered).


----------



## ven

staticx57 said:


> I still remember the first serious light I bought. It still has a special place. These old'ens will never be forgotten





Yes the tm15 hiding in the back was my 1st expensive light at around £120. I thought i was crazy, i mean £120 on a light.................what the ****. The pics came about going through my bucket album, great to have the memories there of lights not only new, but old also. Many have been trimmed down some now, more dedicated/specific ones due to actual use/colour temp/UI etc are keepers. Takes some spending to get to a stage where it becomes easy to resist the latest and greatest light. Has to be for a specific application in mind these days as all the basics(and more) are covered.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Few of the old'ens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of memory lane



Very nice pieces Mark. I'm also glad that I've retained some of my older lights even if they're not as spectacularly bright as the more recent ones. They hold some nostalgic memories and also serve as a reminder of the progress made.


----------



## easilyled

staticx57 said:


> A very Titanium and Nichia Christmas



A very attractive festive trio staticx! :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Yes agree, brightness is not everything, its the complete package. The olight m20vn in the pic is my 1st vinh light, single mode with a nichia 219(now i am not sure if an A or a B tbh, from 2013 if that makes a difference). The convoy m2 is in my glove box, the m1 next to it lasted days and is a fake convoy from banggood(in the bin it went). 

As long as i dont get angry blue, i get a nice beam/tint............. i dont care how old or what the led is tbh. What matters to me is what i actually see OTF


----------



## Poppy

Quite the catch you got there my friend!

Few people will appreciate the pair as much as you do, so I am very happy for you, that you were able to get your hands on them, and especially at a reasonable price.

Looking forward to seeing you soon.


:thumbsup:



bykfixer said:


> A dynamic duo restore about to take place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An officer and a gentleman project.
> The pair of WW1 era 2 C soldier lights by Eveready will be cleaned up and shining brightly soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison purposes.
> Amazingly small and lightweight little numbers in 1917. Very popular during the war but with the advent of the right angle head TL 122 they disappeared soon after. That's a shame because they were a fabulous little light. I lucked up and found an officer and enlisted version in decent shape. I acquired both for about 1/3 of the value of either one.


----------



## Poppy

That IS a pretty light!

What is it? :twothumbs



easilyled said:


>


----------



## ven

Kabooooooooooooom!


----------



## ven

The oveready BOSS poppy, in 70 size for 18650 or 2x 18350 fuel...........amazing light. Daniel himself has polished it to an amazing finish

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...le-BOSS-Flashlight-(Bright-Output-Small-Size)


----------



## Poppy

Thanks ven 

It looks particularly nice polished.


----------



## ven

Todays little lights for use, as always a rotation(nothing by the book, just simply what i feel like using on the day..............no real thought process.
Little swap about, cooly has been empty for a while, so a 4000k EDCplus has now took residence. Good thing is, being a drop in that starts in high, the cooly can handle it easy and the kinoko 26650 has plenty in the tank to feed it.




L2M with m361n not pictured(but with me), and the c2 triple nichia(had a CQvn in earlier) and the 6p with the CQvn now inside, helped with the cryos bezel to keep things in check







Got a 2nd sprortac nichia triple 2 mode from flashaholics(now they have back in stock) coming in to feed another host.................all subject to change as it seems on a weekly basis!

Yesterdays z2, with OR mule and DHT bezel ring thats now lives on the L2m, L2M with m361n


----------



## ven

Malkoff in my pocket...................


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> Thanks ven
> 
> It looks particularly nice polished.




+100

I am tempted to drop the old subaru off.................


----------



## bykfixer

Question Ven:

How many lumens do you use at 2am nature calls? 

Do you like, reach over to the bedside table and put on your welding glasses then reach for a flashlight while Rach has those airplane passenger eye covers on? 

Or do you own a low output flashlight like a Mag Solitaire? (incan of course). 

Anyway have a holly jolly Christmas with your son. Love hearing the stories.


----------



## redvalkyrie

http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/v...9-43AA-A8A8-622D45020C4C_zpsqszeoii9.jpg.html


A L2M with a Malkoff and 18350 is one of my all time favorites. Where'd you get that very attractive bezel ring, sir?


----------



## Cerealand

Mule C2 and a Nichia 219 HDS.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Question Ven:
> 
> How many lumens do you use at 2am nature calls?
> 
> Do you like, reach over to the bedside table and put on your welding glasses then reach for a flashlight while Rach has those airplane passenger eye covers on?
> 
> Or do you own a low output flashlight like a Mag Solitaire? (incan of course).
> 
> Anyway have a holly jolly Christmas with your son. Love hearing the stories.




:laughing:

Trying to think what is on the bed side right now, i know a tn36vn of 8400lm, but the press/hold for moonlight gives a nice soft corner light. There is the PR1, c2 triple and usually a mule of sorts. Luckily 2am nature calls dont happen, if i do get up i can see ok without a light tbh, so most of the time i just get up and out of the room.

I am not really a sub lumen dude, like to have a few of them to see without straining my eyes. 0.001lm kind of outputs are useless to me, as are 0.5lm. I need a few, maybe 3+lm up to 10lm so i can softly flood a small area low down(out of sight to others )to navigate lego traps by Callum. I actually have my(must be 25yr old) solitaire in my draw, with an AAA inside...................and yes, i do still twist it on from time to time! 

Where as some may navigate downstairs with 5lm, not me, i simple 300lm of mule it!!!!flood most of the area so i see everything and it does not hurt my eyes in anyway. Of course my eyes are adjusted to some light, not like i have woke up and BAM 300lm. If using a triple, i will guess around the 20lm mode for navigating with ease and no straining ahead(of lego traps). 

So if i had to use a 2am light with night adapted eyes, i would say a few lumens would work for me, anywhere from 2 or 3 up to even 10lm depending on beam type. I dont really do the traditional beam much in the house, usually beams with less intense hot spots and biased to flood and neutral to warm ish in temp(5000 down to 4000k).

Thank you sir, seasons greetings to the fixers and back at ya


----------



## ven

Cerealand said:


> Mule C2 and a Nichia 219 HDS.





Illumination perfection


----------



## ven

redvalkyrie said:


> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/v...9-43AA-A8A8-622D45020C4C_zpsqszeoii9.jpg.html
> 
> 
> A L2M with a Malkoff and 18350 is one of my all time favorites. Where'd you get that very attractive bezel ring, sir?





Its simply one of the 2 rings you get with a seraph from lumens factory(around $18.50 for the light n all). I heat treated both over the gas hob, nice and glowing, cooled and repeated till i got some nice colours............that is it.
You get 2, plain and crenelated..........


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> Malkoff in my pocket...................



Malkoff is always a good choice


----------



## redvalkyrie

Ahh...thanks for the info, Ven!


----------



## Offgridled

Great work ven


----------



## easilyled

Poppy said:


> That IS a pretty light!
> 
> What is it? :twothumbs



Thank you Poppy. I see Mark has kindly answered your question already on my behalf. (Thanks Mark! :thumbsup

I decided to polish it to a shiny finish instead of the custom vintage patina which was great! With the patina finish, it looked beautiful but aged. After I saw some pictures of a black HA Boss 70 (and liked the sleek modern look), I decided to try for a similar more modern look.

I hope the folks at Oveready forgive me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It [email protected]@Ks so nice they're probably getting requests to offer a polished Boss. Let us know how the shine holds up over time. 

~ Chance


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It [email protected]@Ks so nice they're probably getting requests to offer a polished Boss. Let us know how the shine holds up over time.
> 
> ~ Chance



Will do, thanks!


----------



## Beamhead




----------



## easilyled

^ A suitably chilled photo!


----------



## ChrisGarrett

My Convoy family:

S2: 2.8A, XM-L T5-5C

M1: 2.8A, XM-L U2-1B

C8: 2.8A, XP-L HI V2-1A

S2+: 2.8A, XM-L2 T6-4C

M2: 2.8A, XM-L T6-3C

S2+: 6A LD-2, Triple XP-L HI U6-3A (3 Tronics/Ven jobbie)

Chris


----------



## ven

Nice line up Chris, hand full of lumens at your disposal.................

Little pic of eddyF, c2 in red with a quad mule


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> Nice line up Chris, hand full of lumens at your disposal.................
> 
> Little pic of eddyF, c2 in red with a quad mule



Very nice. Love the color temp mix


----------



## ven

Works surprisingly well staticx , around a 5250k neutral with 2x 4000k and 2x 6500k HI's ,so a tad on the cooler side but could easily be 5000k xpl HI if makes sense. Blends very nicely .....and a little different from 4x 5000k xpl HI's


----------



## easilyled




----------



## peter yetman

You're breaking my heart. I hope that's the same one, to have two of these would be pure indulgence.
P


----------



## easilyled

peter yetman said:


> You're breaking my heart. I hope that's the same one, to have two of these would be pure indulgence.
> P



Yes, its the same one. Sorry, I couldn't help it. 

There's a drop of the BOSSes coming imminently.


----------



## JacquesDP




----------



## ven

easilyled said:


>




WOW,

i think what P is saying, he needs more teasing picture's of more angles


----------



## peter yetman

Maybe next year...
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

easilyled said:


>



DUDE! Stop that! You're giving me shine-envy. I can't even imagine what you're doing to poor ol Peter. :nana: 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Special gift from liteboy...............




Beautiful bright beam of useful flood...............amazing little light, love at first light!


----------



## easilyled

Ooh! That's very nice Mark. I think you're getting your revenge on me!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It just occurred to me that I haven't posted pictures in this thread for a bit. 

~ Chance


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> WOW,
> 
> i think what P is saying, he needs more teasing picture's of more angles





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> DUDE! Stop that! You're giving me shine-envy. I can't even imagine what you're doing to poor ol Peter. :nana:
> 
> ~ Chance






Ok, I'll stop now.


----------



## ven

Thanks Daniel,

Not 2 of you at it now, :banned: these pics should come with a warning and not suitable or ven friendly on this forum........................i need a bib!


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It just occurred to me that I haven't posted pictures in this thread for a bit.
> 
> ~ Chance





New page, cant be missed!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Special gift from liteboy...............
> 
> 
> Beautiful bright beam of useful flood...............amazing little light, love at first light!


 
I really like that red board. Very cool  gift! What a lovely surprise! lovecpf 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Special gift from liteboy...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bright beam of useful flood...............amazing little light, love at first light!


That is so very special what a great thing liteboy did and you are more than deserving of it


----------



## peter yetman

easilyled said:


> Ok, I'll stop now.




Nooooo, don't stop.
P


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> Special gift from liteboy...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bright beam of useful flood...............amazing little light, love at first light!



How does this look? I would think all of the different forward voltages of the LEDs would lead to a fairly large difference in individual brightness.

I know we talked about a celebratation of Nichia 219 B and C. Still interested in making of these.


----------



## ven

staticx57 said:


> How does this look? I would think all of the different forward voltages of the LEDs would lead to a fairly large difference in individual brightness.





Will attempt to get a few pics now for you staticx, bare with me as its on an iphoney 7+

BRB


----------



## ven

staticx57 said:


> How does this look? I would think all of the different forward voltages of the LEDs would lead to a fairly large difference in individual brightness.
> 
> I know we talked about a celebratation of Nichia 219 B and C. Still interested in making of these.





The phone does auto balance down on 100% which is good for this as you can make out the LED's and see each brightness levels(not 100% accurate but enough to give an idea)
So here you can see they look similar in brightness(no obvious duller LED)








Feeling fruity under normal corner light 3500k in back ground




Overwhelmed with an average of 4500k close up on high..............kids finger prints n all :laughing:




Here is one for whites



Under the e14vn




Finally some advent calender's................and no they are not mine! ...................i actually emptied mine and eat all my chocs early:tinfoil:



Obv some glare as only a couple of feet away, but to me colours look great(tough i know, too many variables , but looks close enough to what i see without looking through phone). I do find the iphone 6 and 7 pretty good for colour reproduction, especially in darker areas..............






So monitor calibration aside, its pretty fair to what i see on my screen. I am more than impressed tbh, the flood does reach out far, no idea on actual lumen output...............but you dont feel the need or want for more if makes sense.



Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## liteboy

Good to see you received it Ven, looks like vinh is showing Santa how it's done!


----------



## liteboy

Offgridled said:


> That is so very special what a great thing liteboy did and you are more than deserving of it



Thanks OG, when I saw it offered in the WTS FDT, I just knew who should have it!


----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> Thanks OG, when I saw it offered in the WTS FDT, I just knew who should have it!


Your a great guy liteboy very thoughtful for sure my friend. And I can't say enough good things about ven. Like I wrote in the lounge . I'm very happy to have such good friends as I do here on CPF.


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> The phone does auto balance down on 100% which is good for this as you can make out the LED's and see each brightness levels(not 100% accurate but enough to give an idea)
> So here you can see they look similar in brightness(no obvious duller LED)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling fruity under normal corner light 3500k in back ground
> 
> 
> Overwhelmed with an average of 4500k close up on high..............kids finger prints n all :laughing:
> 
> 
> Here is one for whites
> 
> Under the e14vn
> 
> 
> Finally some advent calender's................and no they are not mine! ...................i actually emptied mine and eat all my chocs early:tinfoil:
> 
> Obv some glare as only a couple of feet away, but to me colours look great(tough i know, too many variables , but looks close enough to what i see without looking through phone). I do find the iphone 6 and 7 pretty good for colour reproduction, especially in darker areas..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So monitor calibration aside, its pretty fair to what i see on my screen. I am more than impressed tbh, the flood does reach out far, no idea on actual lumen output...............but you dont feel the need or want for more if makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words guys



I hope you don't mind that I snipped out the pictures. 

But that is an excellent looking piece of kit. Really pleasant tint and with the nichias in there excellent colors as well!

And so nice of liteboy for the gift


----------



## ven

Not at all, keeps it tidy from my messy posts

It really is staticx, its(seriously) one of the nicest tints/colour temps i have...............if not the!! I love the 219C, love the 219B although i prefer the B around 4500k than 4000k........But i also prefer the 4000k xpl HI a little more than the 5000k xpl HI(work that one out and yes i am strange).

So to have 2x 4000k and 2x 5000k makes for a real nice blend of 4500k. Ever so slightly on the warm side of neutral(classing 5000k as neutral that is as some class 4000k as neutral in incan flavour).

No need to crazy over drive anyway, as long as matched you should be good for over 1200lm easy which is enough for a little light(or even a p60) for most uses. Nice to have 3000lm on tap, never wear off, but for longer uses 200-400 usually gives a nice enough output to sustain for a usable amount of time(not 30 seconds!) My personal opinion that is, every one has different wants and needs, so completely subjective on that.

Thanks for kind words guys, i am all here, means a lot and again thank you liteboy for the gift/thought......................guess whats been with me for my EDC Took in work(as it is my edc) and Eddy (mate at work)is real impressed by how small/bright it is, tint too..............stunning! 

His collection(eddy) is at the start and growing slow, but all in the right way




Think a triple 219C maybe next for him.................and a haiku/HDS as well..............2017 maybe an expensive year for eddy:devil:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Nice quad mule Ven. I've come to the conclusion that my sweet spot for tint is around 3600-3800K. My last Tri-EDC triple XPL-HI LE build I used 2 x XPL-HI 4000K and 1 x XPL-HI 3000K. The tested result produces a combined tint of 3650K and makes my eyes very happy. Will post up some pics later.


----------



## ven

Thanks, cant wait for the pics................your always one step ahead on the cool stuff!! I can imagine a beautiful slightly warm tint, nice colours and easy on tired eyes.


----------



## staticx57

Ven, you are costing me money too.


----------



## Thud1023

The incredible work of Dave at Cool Fall : )



Cool Fall 



Cool Fall


----------



## MAD777

Thud1023 said:


> The incredible work of Dave at Cool Fall : )
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Fall
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Fall


That right there is a pile of fancy flashlights! LOL

Enjoy them! 😊


----------



## easilyled

Beautiful pictures of beautiful lights Thud1023! :thumbsup: 

I've been fortunate enough to have some 007s and Tri-Vs pass through my hands and still have a couple of 007s. These are amazing triumphs of design and awesome machining skills and the bar seems to be constantly raised with the current options of Vegas Knob, Vault switch and Springfield knurling !!! Dave of Cool Fall is without doubt a great innovator and one of CPF's greatest assets!


----------



## ven

staticx57 said:


> Ven, you are costing me money too.




......me.......


----------



## ven

Stunning thud.....simply an astonishing bundle of amazingness


----------



## Hudson456

Random EDC Stuff


----------



## staticx57

My turn for you ven. This is your next purchase. Quad XPG2 7A2 3000k 90CRI Extremely cozy pleasing warm light


----------



## Offgridled

3000k I like it


----------



## wimmer21

dhunley1 said:


>



That's a real man's light by gawd. If OG ain't got one he outta.


----------



## wimmer21

Good stuff here Ven. Who gave you all these lights? I know you didn't pay for 'em. ;-)



ven said:


> Todays little lights for use, as always a rotation(nothing by the book, just simply what i feel like using on the day..............no real thought process.
> Little swap about, cooly has been empty for a while, so a 4000k EDCplus has now took residence. Good thing is, being a drop in that starts in high, the cooly can handle it easy and the kinoko 26650 has plenty in the tank to feed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L2M with m361n not pictured(but with me), and the c2 triple nichia(had a CQvn in earlier) and the 6p with the CQvn now inside, helped with the cryos bezel to keep things in check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a 2nd sprortac nichia triple 2 mode from flashaholics(now they have back in stock) coming in to feed another host.................all subject to change as it seems on a weekly basis!
> 
> Yesterdays z2, with OR mule and DHT bezel ring thats now lives on the L2m, L2M with m361n


----------



## ven

Thank you staticx................warm,cosy,beautiful sums up my initial impression. Then talent and an eye for dedicated applications..............excellent work, love it!!

Tbh i could make a p60, engineer and fitter with reasonable knowledge................trouble for me is time and patience being totally honest. One day i will make one for myself, and yes 3000k would be a nice addition to the tint family of variety. I also think a 3000k and 4000k mix would work for a warming hi cri cosy tint, perfect for a cold winters tired eye night!!*say that fast 5 times)

Top stuff and thanks for sharing

ps- Staticx dont you dare get fed up of p60's!!! i know they are not perfect, but they offer a lot of flexibility/variety for close to moderate range use. This covers pretty much most day to day uses(unless you spot ants at 1000m). Then host options, get beat up, swap to a fresh host of choice.............p60's have really kept interest, even with their short comings...........


----------



## dhunley1

Hudson456 said:


> Random EDC Stuff



Very nice collection. I like your style! 



wimmer21 said:


> That's a real man's light by gawd.



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## ven

wimmer21 said:


> Good stuff here Ven. Who gave you all these lights? I know you didn't pay for 'em. ;-)



:laughing: 

Me, me and me


----------



## autogiro

Thud,
Your CF Spys are magnificent!
I really enjoy my Tri-V and Tri-V2. I really should have found a 007 when I had the chance though. I'll be keeping my eyes open for a "plain" 007 Sapphire if one comes available.
Auto


Thud1023 said:


> The incredible work of Dave at Cool Fall : )
> 
> 
> Cool Fall


----------



## ven

Hudson456 said:


> Random EDC Stuff




Love it, great taste you have sir ,in your gear


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> Thank you staticx................warm,cosy,beautiful sums up my initial impression. Then talent and an eye for dedicated applications..............excellent work, love it!!
> 
> Tbh i could make a p60, engineer and fitter with reasonable knowledge................trouble for me is time and patience being totally honest. One day i will make one for myself, and yes 3000k would be a nice addition to the tint family of variety. I also think a 3000k and 4000k mix would work for a warming hi cri cosy tint, perfect for a cold winters tired eye night!!*say that fast 5 times)
> 
> Top stuff and thanks for sharing
> 
> ps- Staticx dont you dare get fed up of p60's!!! i know they are not perfect, but they offer a lot of flexibility/variety for close to moderate range use. This covers pretty much most day to day uses(unless you spot ants at 1000m). Then host options, get beat up, swap to a fresh host of choice.............p60's have really kept interest, even with their short comings...........




I personally find building these things relaxing. It also lets me a be a bit creative after a bland day at work.


----------



## ven

therapeutic hi cri! ...............could it get any better


----------



## liteboy

Random cast of characters (those on me at the time), other than my first Tain light just arrived.


----------



## Offgridled

Very nice set up liteboy


----------



## liteboy

Thanks OG, I'm hoping to post some better photos in the new year.


----------



## Offgridled

Tonight's play toy choices



uploading images


----------



## ncgrass

JacquesDP said:


>


Great selection. Those mdc's with the stainless bezel really are classy looking lights. Might have to decide between that or a benchmade folder for a new years gift to myself.


----------



## Flipflops




----------



## kj2

That orange cerakote gives the HDS such a awesome look! Wish I'd one.


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> Tonight's play toy choices
> 
> 
> 
> uploading images




Awesome as always OG, love it!!! i spy with my little eye..............something beginning with R

How do you find the flood beam(soft shadows)


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Awesome as always OG, love it!!! i spy with my little eye..............something beginning with R
> 
> How do you find the flood beam(soft shadows)


It's really nice and is very bright side to side and really a nice amount of throw. Shadows are truly softer than other lights.


----------



## staticx57

Offgridled said:


> Tonight's play toy choices
> 
> 
> 
> uploading images


Darn, I am really behind in my C2s...


----------



## ven

I feel your pain staticx....I only have 2 :laughing: . Possibly my fav surefire due to body design,along with the m2. The z2 has crept up for the slim body which at first I was not keen on. I prefer it to the classic 6p.......and I like that a lot!

I am behind on cryos bezels too, because OG has bought up the worlds supplies:naughty:


----------



## Eric242

For you C2 enthusiasts......  only one left nowadays though.


----------



## kj2

Freaking awesome collection Eric! :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## MAD777

Oh, Eric! That's out of this world!


----------



## ven

Eric242 said:


> For you C2 enthusiasts......  only one left nowadays though.




......................................................................................................nope cant take it in yet. As with Kev said "freakin awesome" That is serious c2 overload and i love it:naughty:


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


>





Overdone

Need to get rid of the bouerboel/ bouble and another pk light there...........


ps- yes i had to google how to spell bouerboel or bouble , who on earth decided to spell it like that!! Jesus!!!!

Returned from Canada by gunga....thank you(off daniel, thank you again) in 219B 4000k flavour, diffused hi cri goodness for EDC close up perfection(subjective of course)


----------



## Eric242

Thanks guys. I sometimes miss the Centurion Army but it didn´t make sense anymore too keep them all...... especially after shifting interest to the E-Series.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Returned from Canada by gunga....thank you(off daniel, thank you again) in 219B 4000k flavour, diffused hi cri goodness for EDC close up perfection(subjective of course)



Looks great Mark. I think you've had some excellent upgrades carried out.


----------



## ven

Thanks Daniel  gunga :bow:came up with the options/choices and recommendations . Dr Jones H17F driver of which I am new too ,but is very user friendly . Looks complex at first(to me anyway) ,but normally does when reading about them. 

In practice it works great and first time as well. Limited to around 400lm being a 219B, but that's ample for close up flood and not too much for the titanium host. Still gets warm, but for the 2 groups,one of them is simply just a single mode(still double press for the max restricted output). This mode I could not tell you how bright in lumens ,would guess 150-250 ish and good for everything for me for intended use. I like simple usability at times,1 click you know what your getting each and every time.....

Other group is set for a 2 mode(can have several mdoes
for each of the 2 groups ,with or without memory and there are even different types of memory!), low and high with double press for max again. But can be changed on the fly anyway if I need ultra lows etc.


----------



## gunga

Enjoy your new programmable high cri pocket rocket!


----------



## ven

I am Mike thank you, been just checking the presents under, around, and .......well all over the room in hi cri flood  To my eyes I would put it 4500k as a little more white than my 4000k's.......perfect tbh, 4000-5000k works the best for my eyes and uses. 

Do like the ramp settings for mode brightness, but miss the early steps due to being so low, so instead of counting, I am thinking "want brighter, nope brighter still, don't go too far and melt the spring ...." repeat :laughing:


----------



## staticx57

Emitter swapped the Prince today. Got rid of that disgusting Cree Blue/Green. XPL 7C3 80+ CRI 3000k. Copper just looks better with warm white inside


----------



## jclubbn5

hanko machine works twisted in damascus


----------



## Str8stroke

That light look sinister.


----------



## ven

+1 str8 very sinister, amazing piece of flashlight 

Agrwe staticx, warmer LED's suit copper perfectly . Nice swap, shame they are not offered with more options from the manufacturers. Lumintop have offered nichias so not behind the times. 3000/4000/5000/6000k options would have suited all. I really like the 4000k xpl HI's in this.


----------



## staticx57

I have noticed over this past year and last manufacturers are really starting to offer quality emitters rather than just pure lumens. Good times we are living in.

And just for you. Per your suggestion from the other thread. Ended up with the throw optic.


----------



## ven

Very nice staticx, great work


----------



## ven




----------



## Offgridled

Beautiful ven. What a power house you got there


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Offgridled said:


> Beautiful ven. What a power house you got there



HA! He uses it to BBQ in his house when it's too cold outside. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> Beautiful ven. What a power house you got there




Thanks OG Callum thinks so too


----------



## easilyled

Wow Mark! That looks like something from Star Wars!!

How do you compare it to the K60?


----------



## staticx57

Very nice there ven. So bright


----------



## ven

Thanks guys Spec wise its 10,500lm V 4500 of the k60vn, then 620kcd V 200 kcd ish.

The k60vn is what i would call a perfect beam, no petals because of the huge orange peel reflector and shaved dome xhp70...............really is a stunning beam and good balance of throw and spill.

The x65vn is an outright beast, crazy output to a point it really hurts your eyes if it catches you. You cannot do a close up against a wall due to the hot spot being too intense........


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


>



I really like how the moisture in the air differentiates between the throw and the spill. I can't remember seeing a side beam-shot that illustrated this so well. :kewlpics: 

~ CG


----------



## ven

It was quite misty/foggy out CG which kills the throw sharpish! Again tonight it's the same but with rain too, so hoping next clear night to get out for some better distance pics.
Few more pics here CG
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?428094-Acebeam-X65vn-early-impressions-thoughts


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Thanks OG Callum thinks so too


That's a happy Callum right there


----------



## wimmer21

ven said:


> Returned from Canada by gunga....thank you(off daniel, thank you again) in 219B 4000k flavour, diffused hi cri goodness for EDC close up perfection(subjective of course)



Whoa that's nice Ven. What is that exactly?

Another great pic of Callum too!


----------



## Newlumen

ven said:


>



excellent light. +10.


----------



## ven

You been playing NL? Dont get me wrong, many lights impress me............not all blow me away, x65vn is one of those.

Dont do coffee tables, only flashlight tables


----------



## Str8stroke

ven, when running that thing WOT, that is a hand warmer for sure! Does it have any recoil when you turn it on? My new winter "glove" is the OR E2E triple with two cells! That sucker is crazy. I bet if you turned off protections, and ran Afterburner for a few min, you could melt solder with it! lol


----------



## ven

Str8 it gets toasty for sure, couple of mins even when freezing and keeps your hand nice and warm. This morning I thought I would see how hot OTF it was(flood lights get hotter close up OTF)This can warm your hand from over a foot away.
Wimmer download pocket rocket , modded with a nichia 219b 4000k ,dr jones h17F driver. It puts out a nice hi cri close up (with reflector tape) soft flood. Have to be careful programming and not pushing the 219b as it will  So caution is key and guess to my eyes I have set the single mode level to around 150lm. Does take over 5 mins to get warm(not hot). Then for the other mode group I have 3 levels, like a low ,med and high with double click "turbo" of maybe 200 or so lumens(no memory). It's a user friendly driver to what I presumed reading about it. Every time I wanted to change or do something it worked 1st time. All credit to Daniel (light)and gunga for mods.

If I want to go back to the traditional beam at any time, just remove the tape on the lens. But I have the HDS 4000k hi cri for traditional beam type wants and uses,so this for close up uses is perfect.


----------



## ven

That OR set up sounds amazing str8, at some point I will delve into a different surefire host(e series).


----------



## egginator1

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I really like how the moisture in the air differentiates between the throw and the spill. I can't remember seeing a side beam-shot that illustrated this so well. :kewlpics:
> 
> ~ CG



I second Chauncey on that! Perfect shot!


----------



## bykfixer

Baby it's cold outside!


----------



## ven

Very cool mr fixer you guys get all the snow...............


----------



## ven

egginator1 said:


> I second Chauncey on that! Perfect shot!




Thanks for kind words guys

Here is a tail standing one








Towards the sky


----------



## Eric242

Trying to attract some aliens I assume....


----------



## ven

They may have landed Eric!


----------



## redvalkyrie

That's not a light--it's a light saber!


----------



## ven

redvalkyrie said:


> That's not a light--it's a light saber!



Out of throwers of past, be it tk61vn,k70vn,tn32vn etc that I have seen, has thrown this far.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Out of throwers of past, be it tk61vn,k70vn,tn32vn etc that I have seen, has thrown this far.


Now it's a must have. Why did you post it like that


----------



## ven

My apologies OG, hopefully you will thank me later:nana:

If there was such thing as an OG light...........this would qualify

Now i await a beam pic down your streetoh and the neighbors house too


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> My apologies OG, hopefully you will thank me later:nana:
> 
> If there was such thing as an OG light...........this would qualify
> 
> Now i await a beam pic down your streetoh and the neighbors house too


Yes it's on the list for usps as of now. I do thank you. My neighbors I'll repot their reaction asap. Lol. But you know it will happen!!


----------



## ven

No flies on you OG pics or its not true(their faces at the window please)


----------



## wimmer21

ven said:


> Wimmer download pocket rocket , modded with a nichia 219b 4000k ,dr jones h17F driver. It puts out a nice hi cri close up (with reflector tape) soft flood. Have to be careful programming and not pushing the 219b as it will  So caution is key and guess to my eyes I have set the single mode level to around 150lm. Does take over 5 mins to get warm(not hot). Then for the other mode group I have 3 levels, like a low ,med and high with double click "turbo" of maybe 200 or so lumens(no memory). It's a user friendly driver to what I presumed reading about it. Every time I wanted to change or do something it worked 1st time. All credit to Daniel (light)and gunga for mods.
> 
> If I want to go back to the traditional beam at any time, just remove the tape on the lens. But I have the HDS 4000k hi cri for traditional beam type wants and uses,so this for close up uses is perfect.



We'll played sir. Me likey


----------



## ven

Thank you

Its great to have crazy WOW lights wimmer as you know very well, i am sure you know its cool to have super useful lights for ease of use to. Sometimes to have an option of 1 mode at a good all round level is super useful . You click you know what your getting, each time and every time.


----------



## wimmer21

My RC40vnT says that last page stirred bad memories of the Ali - Holmes fight from 1980.


----------



## wimmer21

ven said:


> Thank you
> 
> Its great to have crazy WOW lights wimmer as you know very well, i am sure you know its cool to have super useful lights for ease of use to. Sometimes to have an option of 1 mode at a good all round level is super useful . You click you know what your getting, each time and every time.



Completely agree. I remember back in the old days (6-7 months ago lol) I would've never considered buying a 200 lumen light, and sure as heck not for three or four hundred dollars. But now I'm beginning to understand how quality can come in many different forms.


----------



## staticx57

bykfixer said:


> Baby it's cold outside!


----------



## wimmer21

^^Haha I like bykfixer's style!


----------



## wimmer21




----------



## Newlumen

Yes ven, i have been playing with my x65vn.. there is still raining or snow on the ground. So indoor only.. my eyes are kind of hurt from shining. Lol..


----------



## ven

Yes , defo too bright if its been on for a while indoors. Its the 1st time i have actually felt physical pain at the back of my eyes with the x65vn.
Been rained and fogged off for 2 nights in a row now, so no flashlight fun outdoors for me this weekend so far

Realised before the case is very similar to the x40 case(but BIGGER)








Do prefer this to the Fenix offerings on their larger lights..............


----------



## staticx57

Fog is perfect flashlight weather...


----------



## ven

staticx57 said:


> Fog is perfect flashlight weather...



I want some long distance illumination though and it kills it short . For beam profiles it's great for sure.

Its more the rain that's anything ...........


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> No flies on you OG pics or its not true(their faces at the window please)


I'll try and light up the local police also when they get called again. My excuse I saw someone who didn't belong on the property.. then I tell them I hate doing your job for you without pay. Beauty of living in a small town.


----------



## Trevilux

Please, where Can I buy a clip for this?:


----------



## murrydan




----------



## Lithium466

Trevilux said:


> Please, where Can I buy a clip for this?:


You mean a screwed clip for a legacy HDS, with an old battery tube (the one where you can't use a clip under the cap)?
If yes, I have a spare stock clip, pm me if interested, its nib but beware, it's also ugly!

I don't know what were the other clip options apart from the old Arc style clips, I'm not much of a clip guy...


----------



## jbarlow82




----------



## jonwkng

Zoom & Enhance


----------



## easilyled

^ Beautiful Jon. You haven't been posting as much lately but when you do, its always spectacular. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

+1

What Daniel said, beautiful and hope to see more posts


----------



## ven

Back to basics


----------



## easilyled

Nice gritty photographs Mark. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Thanks Daniel the 300lm mule works pretty good in the p1, gets warm but not hot.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

If I had your job, ven, I'd have a big-ol jar of ballbearings at home. 

~ CG


----------



## ven

:laughing:


----------



## staticx57

Awesome pics as always


----------



## ven

Thanks for kind words

Little side for work lights(some of anyway) trio of solarforces


----------



## ven

Some hosts



Big light little light




c2 quad





Callum's trio


----------



## ChrisGarrett

My little lights, sans an Orange L3 L10, that's buried in my Zombie box:

L>R

Xeno E03, Olight i3s, Convoy S2+, SWM V11R, Olight S Mini Ti., 3Tronics (Ven!) Triple XP-L HI Convoy S2+, ET D25C Ti. Clicky (2015,) ShiningBeam I-Mini, SWM M11R.

Sanyo UR-P 14500, AWT 18350 and AW 16340 for comparison/scale.

Chris


----------



## ven

Cool EDC line up there Chris , liking the little olight


----------



## redvalkyrie

ChrisGarrett said:


> My little lights, sans an Orange L3 L10, that's buried in my Zombie box:
> 
> L>R
> 
> Xeno E03, Olight i3s, Convoy S2+, SWM V11R, Olight S Mini Ti., 3Tronics (Ven!) Triple XP-L HI Convoy S2+, ET D25C Ti. Clicky (2015,) ShiningBeam I-Mini, SWM M11R.
> 
> Sanyo UR-P 14500, AWT 18350 and AW 16340 for comparison/scale.
> 
> Chris



Good looking group. Where did you get the pocket clips for the Convoy S2+?


----------



## ChrisGarrett

ven said:


> Cool EDC line up there Chris , liking the little olight



It's really small. I forgot to put in the Coyo (I knew I forgot something) which is a good deal smaller, but the S Mini is tiny compared to the others you see.

It was a Christmas present from Holly and she got it off of Ebay ($55 shipped.) It's a legit light with all the packaging and code number for the SWAG.

Honestly, it's almost too small. I keep the Coyo Quantum you gave me on my spare house key, for when I walk around and don't need to take my big set of keys and it's fine in that role, but the Olight can get lost pretty easily in one's pocket, even clipped there.

Still, it's a fun little light.

ML, L, M, H, Turbo, lockout and 10Hz strobe. It's PVD coated, so not heat treated and I guess the PVD can be scraped off, so one needs to be careful.

They vary in color pattern, but here's what mine looks like:












Chris


----------



## ChrisGarrett

ven said:


> Cool EDC line up there Chris , liking the little olight



It's really small. I forgot to put in the Coyo (I knew I forgot something) which is a good deal smaller, but the S Mini is tiny compared to the others you see.

It was a Christmas present from Holly and she got it off of Ebay ($55 shipped.) It's a legit light with all the packaging and code number for the SWAG.

Honestly, it's almost too small. I keep the Coyo Quantum you gave me on my spare house key, for when I walk around and don't need to take my big set of keys and it's fine in that role, but the Olight can get lost pretty easily in one's pocket, even clipped there.

Still, it's a fun little light.

ML, L, M, H, Turbo, lockout and 10Hz strobe. It's PVD coated, so not heat treated and I guess the PVD can be scraped off, so one needs to be careful.

Chris


----------



## ChrisGarrett

redvalkyrie said:


> Good looking group. Where did you get the pocket clips for the Convoy S2+?



The one on the green triple was done by James at 3Tronics and 'case hardened,' I believe. When I had the light in L.A. with me last year, I lost a nut and screw. 

I ended up buying 5 clips from Richard at Mountain and using a Bernzomatic torch to 'case harden' one screw/nut, as per Ven's Advice.

I experimented with one of the new clips and got it looking nice, but not as colorful, but boy did I get that sucker cherry red multiple times!

I put a silver one on the blue S2+ and it looks clean. I could put the others on my S2, M1 and M2, but it looks like they will fit my DQG Tiny Triple, so perhaps one will go there?

They're like a $1.60 with screws, before shipping.

Chris


----------



## mhz1000a

all my Light from ebay, about $2.5-$3 each


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

mhz1000a said:


> all my Light from ebay, about $2.5-$3 each



Fun picture. [email protected]@Ks like you take great care of them. Three bucks each! Leaves lots of money for batteries. :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## easilyled

Mirage_man classic E-series Ti light based on Aleph2 MgGizmo series modded to triple Hi-Cri XP-G3 on Noctigon board by Luter:-









Hanko Mokume Gane Twisted Trident:-


----------



## ven

Amazing , love it  is that a fresh upgrade off Luter? Stunning pic of the trident to

Part of the herd


----------



## Genna

One of my last arrivals...


----------



## Offgridled

Very nice ven and genna


----------



## ven

Thanks OG
Love it genna! what's inside the beauty


----------



## Genna

Thanks Offgrid and ven 

It's a XM-L dropin from Vinh that I surprised found in another light


----------



## liteboy

ven said:


> Amazing , love it  is that a fresh upgrade off Luter? Stunning pic of the trident to
> 
> Part of the herd



Wow, nice lineup Ven. I like the diversity of lights you keep. Makes
It interesting. Big delta between the biggest and smallest


----------



## liteboy

Genna said:


> One of my last arrivals...



That's beautiful. What is it?? Is it bare alum or something else?


----------



## Offgridled

Genna said:


> Thanks Offgrid and ven
> 
> It's a XM-L dropin from Vinh that I surprised found in another light


Pleasure Genna. Funny thing you said found a dropin. I did the same thing last night. I received 2 p60vn dropins yesterday from Vinh's sale I forgot about. Xpg2 PDT and dedomed xpl pdt. Drivervn4. I Needed a couple throwers for p6 or c2 and boy do they throw. Xpg2 tight hot spot xpl larger hot spot with great spill.
So I went to my dropin box and found a new oveready quad mule and a Vinh quad and a tana triple not in use. Making new combos now.. so much [email protected]



image url upload


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Amazing , love it  is that a fresh upgrade off Luter? Stunning pic of the trident to



Thanks Mark. Yes, I decided to upgrade it and Yuri was happy to oblige. It has a very nice smooth even beam with great color rendition now and the output on high is far higher than it was before if I ever need it. 

That's a very impressive arsenal of lights that you have at your disposal there. Some are very formidable looking, others very artistic. A really nice mixture. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Very cool Daniel

Thanks for kind words guys, just decided to grab a load of lights and have some torch time! Pretty therapeutic, checking beams/colour temps/tints and modes.


----------



## staticx57

Damn Mark, big small you got something of everything


----------



## ven

I have smaller still, coyoo's and DQG spys etc, i got a little fed up after 5 or 6 trips up/down stairs carrying lights so gave in :laughing: I regular have a handful at arms length but rarely get more than 20 out(pita putting back with all the holsters and cases)


----------



## ven

And yes staticx, variety the spice of light. Like to have a few options, these days the cool end is at a minimum and may have only 5 or so CW lights off the top of my head. Even my predator pro v2.5 is warm(quite nice too).


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> I have smaller still, coyoo's and DQG spys etc, i got a little fed up after 5 or 6 trips up/down stairs carrying lights so gave in :laughing: I regular have a handful at arms length but rarely get more than 20 out(pita putting back with all the holsters and cases)


Beautiful set up ven:WOW:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Offgridled said:


> Beautiful set up ven:WOW:


 
Dito! Vens got it go-n on. Between playing with his lights and posting, 16,424 posts, I don't know how brother has any time left to work/eat/sleep. 

~ CG


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Dito! Vens got it go-n on. Between playing with his lights and posting, 16,424 posts, I don't know how brother has any time left to work/eat/sleep.
> 
> ~ CG


Are there 4 of him? The amazing venster.[emoji106]


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> And yes staticx, variety the spice of light. Like to have a few options, these days the cool end is at a minimum and may have only 5 or so CW lights off the top of my head. Even my predator pro v2.5 is warm(quite nice too).


I'm there with ya, CW just doesn't interest me.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

So many great collections in this thread!!

There's a few lights not shown, including a second Hellfighter.


----------



## ven

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet love the hellfighter keeping guard over the jewels


----------



## ven

Little lights, few of that can get my hands on anyway




trio of 18650's, 1st v54 light in the m20vn with 219b single mode. Predator pro v2.5 warm, a classic!


----------



## seery

Great pics guys!

ven - Any chance you've got a pic of the K60 and X65 side-by-side head standing?

Considering one...but just trying to get a handle on the size.


----------



## ven

seery said:


> Great pics guys!
> 
> ven - Any chance you've got a pic of the K60 and X65 side-by-side head standing?
> 
> Considering one...but just trying to get a handle on the size.
















I would go as far as saying a must buy in 5000k flavour off vinh, tint is real nice and a lot easier on the eye than the 6500k xhp35 HI! The latter can wash out colours and make everything appear a little ghostly. Not a deal breaker...............but the 5000k is very nice and what i would recommend.


----------



## easilyled

DaFABRICATA said:


> So many great collections in this thread!!
> 
> There's a few lights not shown, including a second Hellfighter.



Lovely collection with your own lights as the jewels in the crown!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer

Should I?




Had to do it...




Ohhhhhh the potential for this one...


----------



## ven

Very nice, loving the ano on that mr fixer.


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> Beautiful set up ven:WOW:



Thank you :thumbsup:


Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Dito! Vens got it go-n on. Between playing with his lights and posting, 16,424 posts, I don't know how brother has any time left to work/eat/sleep.
> 
> ~ CG


:laughing:


----------



## seery

ven said:


> ...a must buy in 5000k flavour off vinh...very nice and what i would recommend.



ven - Thanks for the great comparison shots and thoughts, much appreciated. 

Larger than expected [vs. K60/70], but very manageable nonetheless...and it's only money!


----------



## Genna

liteboy said:


> That's beautiful. What is it?? Is it bare alum or something else?



Thank you! Yes, it's only bare aluminium and cooper


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Very nice, loving the ano on that mr fixer.



It is probably the most dull light I own.
It would easily blend in with an army tank. lol

It feels like it has micro sand in it too. Very grippy. When you hold these you know it's substantial. Weighty but well balanced. 
They were definitely built with abuse in mind.


----------



## Offgridled

Looks like a winner Mr fixer


----------



## ven

seery said:


> ven - Thanks for the great comparison shots and thoughts, much appreciated.
> 
> Larger than expected [vs. K60/70], but very manageable nonetheless...and it's only money!





Welcome seery, you will like it a lot! Brighter spill of the k60(not as pretty though), more throw of the k70. The 5000k NW is around 10,500lm and 620kcd...............a beast. You can run 30% which would be near 3200lm or so indefinitely , getting quite warm. Even with all the mass/size, it gets toasty in 2m so 100% is for shorter uses/bursts. But then i can see the k60vn step down after a couple of mins(very subtle but there). 

I will add its a very nicely made light, high quality and well balanced..................


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> It is probably the most dull light I own.
> It would easily blend in with an army tank. lol
> 
> It feels like it has micro sand in it too. Very grippy. When you hold these you know it's substantial. Weighty but well balanced.
> They were definitely built with abuse in mind.






I love matte type ano/finises and not over struck on shiny ano. Bland/dull/ plain .................perfect nice change from the usual types or more common anyway.


----------



## bykfixer

Offgridled said:


> Looks like a winner Mr fixer



Reminds me of those German hand grenades you see in WW2 flix. 
It's too bad Pentagon and SureFire couldn't combine forces.


----------



## Offgridled

bykfixer said:


> Reminds me of those German hand grenades you see in WW2 flix.
> It's too bad Pentagon and SureFire couldn't combine forces.


Let's write continues annoying emails (letters) to them " like in shawshank redemption " then they will.


----------



## Genna




----------



## Offgridled

Genna said:


>


Ahh the hellfighter nice statement Genna great collection you got there as always!


----------



## Trevilux

Last arrived!


----------



## ven

Awesome Genna, hellfighter and imo one of the best looking flashlights, the dominator....mean looking beast!


----------



## Genna

Offgridled said:


> Ahh the hellfighter nice statement Genna great collection you got there as always!





ven said:


> Awesome Genna, hellfighter and imo one of the best looking flashlights, the dominator....mean looking beast!



Thank you guys! After 5 years finally I was lucky enough to find one! 
Yes, the UDR is very impressive! Look, Quality and Output!


----------



## dhunley1




----------



## peter yetman

OOH, it's like coming home.
P


----------



## Offgridled

Really liking those


----------



## Trevilux

_Olight Smini BATON Stainless steel Lmtd Ed._​


----------



## easilyled

Tain Titanium Hyperlux - 3-piece classic edition


----------



## dhunley1

^ Wow. Very nice. Probably the best looking light I've ever seen.


----------



## ven

WOW Daniel, stunning, beautiful....................love it.


----------



## Offgridled

Yes I agree that is a sheer looker you got there. My my!!


----------



## easilyled

dhunley1 said:


> ^ Wow. Very nice. Probably the best looking light I've ever seen.





ven said:


> WOW Daniel, stunning, beautiful....................love it.





Offgridled said:


> Yes I agree that is a sheer looker you got there. My my!!



Thanks for the nice comments. 

Although I'm lucky enough to have many other beautiful lights, I keep coming back to these. I don't think they can be exceeded in terms of elegance or machining flawlessness. (The lights have to be witnessed in person to believe the perfection of the machining, including the knurling) In my opinion these are Tain's machinist's most impressive work that I've witnessed.

This is the full set that I've shown previously:-
Classic 3 piece/ a pair of combat 3-piece/ 2 piece Tain Hyperlux lights


----------



## ven




----------



## peter yetman

Just discovered this thread that EL is too shy to tell us about.
Lots of Hyperlux Drool there......
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...AIN-TITANIUM-HYPERLUX-based-on-a-design-byTNC
Such lovely lights.
P


----------



## Offgridled

"WOW"


----------



## Nicrod

WOW, I see everyones collections are as stunning as ever. Been away from the community for awhile, but this is still one of my favorite threads. 

Nick


----------



## gunga

Hi Nick!

Here's some AA fun!


----------



## ven

Hey there Nick, hope all is well


----------



## Nicrod

gunga said:


> Hi Nick!
> 
> Here's some AA fun!
> 
> View attachment 4449





ven said:


> Hey there Nick, hope all is well



Heya fellas, All is well with me now. Life got pretty real for awhile, But things are on the mend. been missing the community, and its been alittlewhile since my last light purchase. been itching for something new.

So Ive very recently, met up for the first time in person, with CPF'R "KaichuDento" Such a great guy.

I had such a blast!! and so we had to putt all our lights together for a group shot. Ill post later today,

Cool AA lights Mike!

Nick


----------



## ven

Very cool nick ........but you can't say that and leave us hanging till later 
Look forward to the group pic


----------



## _UPz

Today I've been messing around with the macro extensor ring set for a while...

















































Hope you enjoy!


----------



## extendbatterylife

What do you say about my flashlight???

EZ Torch X800 LED Lumify Flashlight Falcon XT808

Please comment!


----------



## peter yetman

Very green tint.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> Very green tint.
> P


 
That's the flashlight?! I was wondering how he kept his grass so lush and green during winter. Silly me. 

It's got good spill and throw. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21

My new additions.

















No not those guys...



these guys.


----------



## wimmer21

Trying to be artistic here. :laughing:


----------



## the0dore3524

Lol damn nice picture! The lighting makes them look like they're gods or something [emoji106]


----------



## wimmer21

the0dore3524 said:


> Lol damn nice picture! *The lighting makes them look like they're gods* or something [emoji106]



That's because they are! Haha just kidding... thanks Theodore.


----------



## ven

Very nice wimmer, stunning line up


----------



## Offgridled

Great lights wim super sweeet!! Bro...
Those belong in the what light would Trump carry thread!!!


----------



## wimmer21

Thanks Mark. I plan to post pics of my quad & triples in your thread as soon as my new Luter arrives. I expected it to have arrived before now (received tracking # last week) but Yuri mailed from your neck of the woods.... I guess it takes a while. 




Offgridled said:


> Great lights wim super sweeet!! Bro...
> Those belong in the what light would Trump carry thread!!!



Haha thanks OG!!!


----------



## ven

Very cool, would guess 8-14 days total, usually inside 14 days anyway.


----------



## C7N3M T&T




----------



## Offgridled

C7N3M T&T said:


>


Great picture what light are you using?


----------



## wimmer21

It appears to be at least a fairly high lumen thrower but I can't make it out.


----------



## Nicrod

Okay so here's a lousy iPhone 5 image It don't do these beauties any justice. So these are my lights and the lights Pete had with him. Majority of these are mine, and Pete didn't have all his with him.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> My new additions.
> 
> these guys.



What a wonderfully diverse collection! Very impressive, indeed. 

~ CG


----------



## ven

Very fine taste Nick, great family of some of the best EDC lights on the planet..............not just 1 of them either  There must have been a lot of fondling and turning on at that meet:naughty:


My guess for the beam pic would be a k40


----------



## archimedes

@Nicrod ... XR19-PD in AlTiN ? Nice ...


----------



## Nicrod

archimedes said:


> @Nicrod ... XR19-PD in AlTiN ? Nice ...



Heya bud, Close, Ti PD-s AlTiN, Thank you, easily among top 5.



ven said:


> Very fine taste Nick, great family of some of the best EDC lights on the planet..............not just 1 of them either  There must have been a lot of fondling and turning on at that meet:naughty:
> 
> 
> My guess for the beam pic would be a k40



Thanks Ven, Yea lots of fondeling and a WhiteWall Safari!


----------



## archimedes

Nicrod said:


> Heya bud, Close, Ti PD-s AlTiN, Thank you, easily among top 5 ....



Aha, tricked me with the 8-flute version, eh .... Or should I say "eureka" ? :laughing:


----------



## C7N3M T&T

Offgridled said:


> Great picture what light are you using?


This is the acebeam K60 at 200ft. I love it. More then enough throw with I very wide hotspot.. but the amount of flood is amazing as well. My favorite all round light, and as far as I know the brightest single led flashlight at 5000lm?


----------



## ven

Damn, close with acebeam , looks smaller than a k60 in pic...................guess mine being shaved dome does not help identify the beam as easy.
Agree, awesome light!.................i may have said it once or twice


----------



## David-88

Thrunite Catapult V5, Dereelight DBS V3 3SD WC R2 with battery Extension Tube, Fenix pd35 and Fenix tk11.

Had the Dereelight and TK11 for almost 10 years of solid use ( Security Nightshift ) and they have never let me down great lights not sure what to go for next.


----------



## C7N3M T&T

ven said:


> Damn, close with acebeam , looks smaller than a k60 in pic...................guess mine being shaved dome does not help identify the beam as easy.
> Agree, awesome light!.................i may have said it once or twice


Very close guess with k40! Near impossible to see the difference! 👍


----------



## C7N3M T&T

[deleted]


----------



## bykfixer

Random desk pic. 
Malkoff'd nite mods body with SureFire parts fore n aft. A life gear next to a Dorcy, some Pentagons and a Solitaire. In the distance are 2 company promos from my work. 
The little pic is a full moon poking through some clouds at the ocean and the larger one is a guy going 55mph on a skateboard circa 1975. The photo was shot from the station wagon riding beside him. 

My favorite item is the little solar powered dancing penguin under the lamp.


----------



## Offgridled

I was hoping this was you or is it?



how to screenshot on windows


----------



## Newlumen

Vn lights


upload png



free upload


----------



## Offgridled

A happy family NL


----------



## ven

Awesome NL, great family of vn's


----------



## bykfixer

Offgridled said:


> I was hoping this was you or is it?
> 
> 
> 
> how to screenshot on windows



Nope. Not me. That was in a brand new subdivision known to skateboarders as 'the black hills' in La Costa California. The roads were paved but no houses had been built yet. 
Each day a guy drove his Chevy station wagon up n down the roadway to clock folks riding down the hill and pull them (or taxi them) back to the top. I have an old movie called "downhill motion" done by the guys who supplied the footage to that famous "dog town z-boys" movie Stacy Peralta did.

While the famous (at that time) skateboarders were bombing the black hills those groovie goolies known as the Z-Boys (and others) were over in Venice perfecting the art of surfing on swimming pool walls. 

I was on the east coast reading about it in magazines and trying to mimic those still pictures. That year at my school at the 8th grade awards assembly they gave out a few gag awards too. Most likely to grow a foot in a month (a kid who'd grown a foot quickly), most likely dye your hair blond (a Ric Flair fan) and most likely to wear a cast all year (me)... I hobbled up on stage on crutches to receive my plaque. lol

I was this guy...



That's not me either.
But that was the sorta wreckless abandon I had back then. 
I blame Evel Knievel. See at some point I learned the difference between a daredevil and a stuntman. 
The daredevil just does things on a whim. The stuntman plans it out. I tried the plan-it-out thing but each time halfway into the process decided it was a bad idea and chickened out.




So these days I collect flashlights.


----------



## ven

Love the PK family mr fixer, very cool line up


----------



## Nicrod

Current Family of McG's








And a new to me Ku Ti LF2XT, actually still test driving this one, but me thinks it will be staying here.


----------



## ven

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet lights Nick


----------



## Offgridled

Very cool Mr fixer. I'm sure you've heard of Chris Strople I grew up with him in our small town of Sierra Madre CA. He was the guy that put pool skating on the map. We knew Chris would go far and boy he did. One of his skateboards sold for 6099.00 on ebay and set a record. Here's a clip I took offline.



image sharing


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Sierra Madre? Did you guys ever get hassled by men without stinking badges? 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Sierra Madre? Did you guys ever get hassled by men without stinking badges?
> 
> ~ Chance


They never hassled me . I've been here way to long. I kinda had one of the reputations that kept me safe.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Offgridled said:


> They never hassled me . I've been here way to long. I kinda had one of the reputations that kept me safe.


 

Old Fart movie reference. It was made a decade before I was born though. Still, a great film.

~ CG


----------



## Offgridled

Yes I know the movie well. Now I see what you were referring to. There are some retired mafia families here I thought you meant that Do you know where this town is?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

No, but I'm not too old to google it.  

~ C. G. 







vestureogblood MT-G2 engine. Everybody should have one. It produces a beautiful beam.


----------



## bykfixer

Offgridled said:


> Very cool Mr fixer. I'm sure you've heard of Chris Strople I grew up with him in our small town of Sierra Madre CA. He was the guy that put pool skating on the map. We knew Chris would go far and boy he did. One of his skateboards sold for 6099.00 on ebay and set a record. Here's a clip I took offline.
> 
> 
> 
> image sharing











Several years ago I hung out online with some folks in Phoenix and other spots out west who called themselves "the Old Man Army". It was a club of folks who skated in the late 70's and early 80's and resumed during the 'mid-life-crisis years. 
They were discussing their own line of skateboard decks. Watkins laminates was the logical choice as he was doing some for some current big names, and was playing a role in some re-issues for folks like Tony Alva and Jay Adams using the Pool King Chris Strople as a starting point. 

At the time I was making my own line called "old Slabs". They were solid wood based on the boards made before laminated skateboards were made.












This was #3 of 10.


----------



## Offgridled

That's super cool. I figured you've heard about Chris. Great stuff fixer. Love it. You've accomplished a lot in life for sure.


----------



## Offgridled

Chris moved to Monrovia just about 4 miles from me. He's still riding.


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> No, but I'm not too old to google it. [emoji14]
> 
> ~ C. G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vestureogblood MT-G2 engine. Everybody should have one. It produces a beautiful beam.


It's I great small town I the foothills night stop lights just stop signs. Before the 210 freeway went thru nobody came here. A lot of people in the movie industry found it and move here. Still a very small town atmosphere. I've made a snowman every year for the past 28 years for the kids. No my son's and daughter help build it with me. 
It's a great tradition. 

Me and the kids and shiloh this Dec 24th 2016



adult image upload


----------



## bykfixer

Offgridled said:


> Chris moved to Monrovia just about 4 miles from me. He's still riding.



Is it true he's an insurance guy? 
Sorry to keep it off track. But I heard he played a part in the resurgence of skateboard parks on the west coast by providing them "sk8 insurance" or something. 

I retired (again) at 47 and picked a nice safe sport... compact sports car racing after midnight. lol. 
Actually flashlights are why I stopped that nonsense. Seriously. I came here looking for info on installing LED's in existing circuits in one of my hot rods and ended up a flashaholic.




Nowadays I wait for sunsets to take pix of flashlights.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Jammies, slippers and skateboards! I'll play. There might even be a new flashy in there somewhere. 

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

[email protected]@Ks and reads like a great place to live, OG. :twothumbs for the best snowman ever. 

Fixer, you've got some really cool boards.  

~ CG


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [email protected]@Ks and reads like a great place to live, OG. :twothumbs for the best snowman ever.
> 
> Fixer, you've got some really cool boards.
> 
> ~ CG



Out there in Cali, while folks were surfing on skateboards a few people were re-inventing the flashlight too. 
Kel-Lite, Maglite, Streamlight and Laser Products changed it all.


----------



## Offgridled

bykfixer said:


> Out there in Cali, while folks were surfing on skateboards a few people were re-inventing the flashlight too.
> Kel-Lite, Maglite, Streamlight and Laser Products changed it all.


Yes we are in the heart of it for sure. He has been selling insurance but can't get off the board and we joke about how much coverage he is carrying in himself
I truly love flashlights too and super glad I found CPF and you guys.


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [email protected]@Ks and reads like a great place to live, OG. :twothumbs for the best snowman ever.
> 
> Fixer, you've got some really cool boards.
> 
> ~ CG


Yes very cool town and I agree fixer has some real nice boards. Wow!!


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Jammies, slippers and skateboards! I'll play. There might even be a new flashy in there somewhere.
> 
> ~ CG


Perfect


----------



## Str8stroke

We just need McGizmo to build a Ti skateboard with leds & some Tain knurling on the top & OR Acrylic wheels. Imagine the trucks done like a Aqua Ram body? For a show piece of course.


----------



## bykfixer

This one had me contemplating safety gear.
A 42" Comet downhill board I received when my 34" surfer got stolen. Since it was out of production dude sent me the downhill board to customize. So I cut 6" off the tail and 3" from the front and shaped it with a router.
Vertical bamboo slices with carbon fiber on top and bottom make it super stiff and extra lightweight.




Trucks that turn a circle in a 6' radius.
Note the reflectors on the trucks.
If flying down a hill at 35 mph wasn't stupid enough, doing it after dark seemed like the thing to do. Yeah. 




Giant soft wheels rated at 75+ mph without getting hot.
They roll over rocks great. The vented ceramic cores use the air speed to cool them. 

It threw me one day, which ended up with cracked ribs, a concusion and cracked elbow... and a severely wounded ego. A hunk of a driveway I was surfing broke free and lodged between the wheel and deck. Swan dive to the concrete trick was no bueno.

Instead of buying armor after I healed it was decided to retire the thing. 
One day several months later I was about to ride it one more time... after I hung a bird feeder. I fell off the ladder and broke the same elbow.
I got up and looked at the sky saying "nuf said Lord". 

PK is designing an 18650 bicycle light for high speed mountain bike folks. When a prototype becomes a reality I'll be looking for some fool to ride this thing to try it out. Not me! lol.
He stated it'll be such that you can see up close and 100 yards ahead at the same time. A small tube that would have minimal impact on airflow, be portable for use as a headlamp to change a tire or as a handheld.

Alright I'm done. Sorry about the interuption.




The collection has expanded...




Some favorites


----------



## staticx57

Makai safe and sound in the car at the beach in the middle of a nor'easter. The light would have been fine but its owner did not want to go outside.


----------



## ven

Cool pics guys , skateboards , gizmos and snowmen......can it get any better


----------



## ven

Love the light CG, very nice


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Love the light CG, very nice



Thanks. It's my first copper. I've no plans to keep it shiny. 

~ Chance


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

jclubbn5 said:


>



Welcome to the Dark Side. Chicks dig us and the flashlights are way cooler.  

~ Chance


----------



## jclubbn5

☝🖒hahaha! 😉


----------



## Nicrod

jclubbn5 said:


>




Now that is one heck of a collection!! Very impressive! Im guessing $1500+ in just pocket clips :huh::huh::huh:

This makes me want a Trident even more so....


----------



## jclubbn5

Thanks nicrod! I gotta have that bling! Tridents are great lights in my opinion


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## Texas_Ace

My family picture, just crossed the century mark (100 lights). Everything from 17,000 lumen flooders to 1000m throwers with a lot in between.


----------



## staticx57

Texas_Ace said:


> My family picture, just crossed the century mark (100 lights). Everything from 17,000 lumen flooders to 1000m throwers with a lot in between.


:bow:


----------



## ven

Stunning lights jeff, wow .............so many tridents.

Mr Ace, amazing variety of lights, guess you could say you have it covered


----------



## ven

Cryos trio


----------



## Texas_Ace

Thanks, I got more then a few questions about how I intend to use all of those when I had them all in one place. Generally they are so spread out no one noticed just how many I have lol.

I enjoy modding, which I guess I forgot to mention, with few exceptions all of those lights are also highly modded.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

jclubbn5 said:


> Thanks nicrod! I gotta have that bling! Tridents are great lights in my opinion



Those are flashlights?!!! I thought they were just pieces to the most awesome chess set ever.  

Joking aside, they really are beautiful pieces of functional art. Thanks for sharing. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Cryos trio


 
ven, I was happy with the size of my Cyros, but after seeing yours, I have ven-bezel-envy. 

~ CG


----------



## Offgridled

I see a dedomed xhp70 in the copper


----------



## ven

Certainly is OG, :thumbsup:


----------



## wimmer21

Nice trio Ven. Looks like you have it covered!

Texas_Ace ain't playin around... wow!

And those skull lights are way gnarly.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Certainly is OG, [emoji106]


You taught me well



upload photos



free upload


----------



## easilyled

Great lights, jclubbn, Texas Ace, Mark & Offgridled!!


----------



## wimmer21

Offgridled said:


> You taught me well
> 
> 
> 
> upload photos
> 
> 
> 
> free upload



Nice light... that one in the middle. 

I'll trade you my R50vn for it.


----------



## peter yetman

Offgridled said:


> You taught me wellupload photos
> 
> 
> 
> free upload


Are they Torchlab Triples?
P


----------



## staticx57

Texas_Ace said:


> Thanks, I got more then a few questions about how I intend to use all of those when I had them all in one place. Generally they are so spread out no one noticed just how many I have lol.
> 
> I enjoy modding, which I guess I forgot to mention, with few exceptions all of those lights are also highly modded.


I know how you feel. My girlfriend often questions why I have so many. Then I spread them around and it becomes why do you have flashlights everywhere.

spreaking of modding, reminds me I have to try one of your drivers sometime. You do sell them assembled right?


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> Nice light... that one in the middle.
> 
> I'll trade you my R50vn for it.


As long as it's still broken I'll take it


----------



## Offgridled

peter yetman said:


> Are they Torchlab Triples?
> P


2 tana 1 adventure sport dedomed xhp70
I have a few Vinh quads I'll post pictures of also..
I do have one torch lab also..


----------



## Texas_Ace

staticx57 said:


> I know how you feel. My girlfriend often questions why I have so many. Then I spread them around and it becomes why do you have flashlights everywhere.
> 
> spreaking of modding, reminds me I have to try one of your drivers sometime. You do sell them assembled right?



I know the feeling, After that picture I kept remembering and finding lights all over the place lol.

I used to sell them assembled but put simply it wasn't worth the time involved to build them and people didn't show much interest.

I have a new driver I am prototyping at the moment that should be interesting though, although doubt I will sell them hand assembled.


----------



## ven

Very nice OG, love the tail caps as well


----------



## peter yetman

Offgridled said:


> 2 tana 1 adventure sport dedomed xhp70
> I have a few Vinh quads I'll post pictures of also..
> I do have one torch lab also..


You're making me drool.
P


----------



## Offgridled

peter yetman said:


> You're making me drool.
> P


Few more with Vinh's quads and triples couple more tanas A xpg2 pdt from vinh and oveready turbo M2-50 



image ru



image sharing


----------



## wimmer21

I really want a tana but mom says I'm too fair complected.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

If you like your 6P's and 9P's, and your C2's and C3's, you should keep them, cuz they ain't makin anymore. ven and OG have some real beauties. 

Hey! What has two thumbs and loves modd-able Surefires? This guy > :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Awesome line up OG,


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> I really want a tana but mom says I'm too fair complected.



Promise mom you'll keep it pointed downrange.




She loves you and just wants to keep you safe. Reassure her you won't put your eye out, and that it's not as dangerous as the Red Ryder she had to take away from you.

~ Chance


----------



## ven




----------



## _UPz




----------



## RGRAY

*ARC* original alm black AAA, ARC Limited Edition alm green AAA, ARC-P alm natural AAA, ARC-P GS alm black AAA, ARC alm natural AA


----------



## RGRAY

*MBI *HF Micro ss (2 green trit), HF-R alm black w zoom head, HF-R ss (10 of 12), HF-R UTT tl (6 green trit), HF-R UTT cu (6 green trit)


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Very nice OG, love the tail caps as well


Your my influence here


Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If you like your 6P's and 9P's, and your C2's and C3's, you should keep them, cuz they ain't makin anymore. ven and OG have some real beauties.
> 
> Hey! What has two thumbs and loves modd-able Surefires? This guy > :twothumbs
> 
> ~ Chance


The thing about me is a never get rid of anything I hand it down to my children as they are avid campers, hikers and fisher's ! Besides they are definetly the hit of the campers with these beasts.


----------



## RGRAY

*MUYSHONDT *Mako Mk. Il ti pol (green trit) 2 stage AAA, Spinner ti (no trit) AA, Ion alm nat 2 stage CR2, Ion alm black 2 stage CR2, Aeon Mk. ll alm black 3 stage CR2, Nautilus alm black 2 stage RCR123, Aeon Mk. lll ti CR2, Maus Mk. l cu N-cell


----------



## RGRAY

*VINH* JETBEAM Mini-1vn XPG2 S4 6000K cu pol 10180, VOLLSION SP11vn VN2 XPL V6 7000K ss (green trit) 10440,LUMINTOP Tool VN2 XPL HI 5000K alm 10440, LUMINTOP Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K cu 10440 EAGLETAC D25Cvn XPG2 PDT pol dht RCR123


----------



## RGRAY

*MODAMAG *Draco TiN (no trit)10280, Drake TiCN (green trit) 10180, Draco TiCN (green trit) 10280


----------



## RGRAY

*LENSLIGHT * Mini alm strike bezel RCR123, Micro ti delta wrap AAA, Micro cu delta wrap AAA, Mini cu delta wrap strike bezel RCR123, KO cu delta wrap strike bezel 2 RCR 123s


----------



## ven

Awesome stuff Rick, love it!


----------



## RGRAY

*DAMASCUS *GEORGE KEMENES Nucleus dam (5 green trit) button cell, VELENO 40DD da (ice blue trit) 10180, LUMMIWee da (ice blue trit) 10180 LUMMI Raw da (1 blue trit) 14250, TAIN Ottavino da (green glow, purple trit) 10280, TAIN Ottavino da (aqua glow, orange trit) AAA TAIN Flute da 17 (blue glow, 9 blue, 8 orange trit) AA


----------



## Thud1023

Nice Damascus line up Rick!

My first Mokume just arrived..



Extreme Micro Dragon Mokume Gane



Extreme Micro Dragon Mokume Gane


----------



## liteboy

Nice rgray!

Thud that Damascus is awesome too!


----------



## Nicrod

jclubbn5 said:


>



How do you even decide which one to carry? Do you close your eyes, and grab one, Lol. 
I cant stop coveting. Man those are so nice.


VEN- Now those are my kinds of lights!!! Very nice brother. 

RGRAY-your collection of small lights is...well...AWESOME, is all i can think to say really. you certainly have them all.


----------



## ven

Thanks Nick

Tonight's lights, must say the mule e14vn is nothing short of amazing(thank you liteboy). At the moment it is in 18650 form, helps with the in hand balance(head heavy) and gives some decent run times. In fact , its pretty much the most used light around the house(and outside)right now. I usually have 4 or 5 lights at hand and the e14vn is usually one of them.


----------



## staticx57

Nice collection ven.

You always know just how to stage your lights and take the perfect pics.


----------



## easilyled

Yes, I echo staticx57's comments Mark. Really nice lighting of your lights. Did you also use some candlelight?
That lighter (probably called a torch) resembles data's SPY007s in design.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

easilyled said:


> Yes, I echo staticx57's comments Mark. Really nice lighting of your lights. Did you also use some candlelight?
> *That lighter* (probably called a *torch*) resembles data's SPY007s in design.



It's smokin hot.  Also a fan of ven's pictures. :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## wimmer21

Luter: Hexagon Triple L


----------



## wimmer21

Muyshondt: Flieger Mk. I


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's lights like that that cause me to never grow tired of CPF. Terrible sentence, I know. 

WOW! wimm, that is most excellent. :candle: I'd be happy with some freeze dried flashlight, but you be serving some gourmet Luter.

~ CG


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's lights like that that cause me to never grow tired of CPF. Terrible sentence, I know.
> 
> WOW! wimm, that is most excellent. :candle: I'd be happy with some freeze dried flashlight, but you be serving some gourmet Luter.
> 
> ~ CG


Wimmer has some mighty masterpiece going on [email protected] :stunning:


----------



## wimmer21

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's lights like that that cause me to never grow tired of CPF. Terrible sentence, I know.
> 
> WOW! wimm, that is most excellent. :candle: I'd be happy with some freeze dried flashlight, but you be serving some gourmet Luter.
> 
> ~ CG



Ahh the classic double "that". Haha I run into THAT a lot when writing sports, and I always end up re-writing an entire paragraph. 

Thanks, but I know better than THAT... you have a mouth watering collection yourself, my friend.


----------



## wimmer21

Offgridled said:


> Wimmer has some mighty masterpiece going on [email protected] :stunning:



Thanks bud... you as well. The difference is you also have another kind of stunning masterpiece!


----------



## ven

Thanks for kind words guys, simply candle lit and the red light from the viv, no clever stuff in this house Just pics of how it is, real pics of how they are and ready to grab.

Wimmer stunning, really have a nice family of special EDC lights. Lots of nice variety going on....................Big lights have their place(run times and outputs), smaller lights are the ones that get more use and easy to grab. Few years back 60lm was enough, today my guess would be the same........enough. Just that we are spoiled with options and its always nice to have a few 1000 on tap:naughty:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

What we need is more power. 

- Tim, The Toolman, Taylor


----------



## Nicrod

RGRAY-Gotta Love those Arcs, nice! 

Here's is my collection of arc lights


----------



## Nicrod

Rotary Stealth Brothers


----------



## ven

Love the stealth bros




tint pool


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> Thanks bud... you as well. The difference is you also have another kind of stunning masterpiece!



Well it's about time we had some intrigue on CPF.  

~ CG


----------



## archimedes

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's lights like *that that* cause me to never grow tired of CPF. Terrible sentence, I know.
> ....
> ~ CG





wimmer21 said:


> Ahh *the classic double "that". *Haha I run into THAT a lot when writing sports, and I always end up re-writing an entire paragraph.
> ....



" It's lights like that *which* cause me to ... " :thinking:

" It's lights like that *who* cause me to ... " :shakehead

" It's lights like that *what* cause me to ... " :twothumbs

Your welcome


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

archimedes said:


> " It's lights like that *which* cause me to ... " :thinking:
> 
> " It's lights like that *who* cause me to ... " :shakehead
> 
> " It's lights like that *what* cause me to ... " :twothumbs
> 
> Your welcome



Gazing upon such beauty, one never wearies of CPF. 

Pffft! Sure! Anyone can do it when sober.  

~ Chance


----------



## kj2

Just received my first Petzl light.
My Olight H05/H05S look a lot like the Tikka. Switch is loud but the GITD ring around the led works so good!


----------



## peter yetman

Bought my beaten up MD2 a present.
Oveready TIALN Clip, now it won't fall out of my pocket, but that is shutting the stable door...


----------



## OneBigDay

Probably my favorite non custom light would have to be my *"old" Zebralight SC51*. Unfortunately in the progression of these lights, they took away my favorite aspects of the SC51 - The smooth body, no logo, and the super slim profile. Even if the emitter never got updated, the SC51 already does everything I want a small carry light to do and then some. Those of you who remember the unveiling of the SC51 remember how shocked people were by the output at the time it came out.

I had to finally check out the *SC52w L2* and *SC5w OP* to see what the new versions are like. I just got them in the mail today, so they haven't hit the darkness yet, but they all definitely look like siblings. The knurling on the SC5 I can see straight off is not going to be pocket friendly. The SC52 is a good compromise between the two.

Anyway, here are some comparison pics between the 3 Zebralight generations and then the Zebra brothers with some other AA/14500 sized lights for visual comparison. I've gotten to be much more picky about what I buy, but Zebralight is still the top of the pops as far as I'm concerned.

Eneloop / SC51 / SC52w L2 / SC5w OP (Button Side)





Eneloop / SC51 / SC52w L2 / SC5w OP (Side View)





Eneloop / SC51 / SC52w L2 / SC5w OP (Clip Side)





Eneloop / SC51 / SC52w L2 / SC5w OP (Composite Animated)





Sunwayman V10R with AA Extender / Tain Flute / SC51 / Eneloop / SC52w L2 / SC5w OP / McGizmo Haiku AA (14500)





Sunwayman V10R with AA Extender / Tain Flute / SC51 / Eneloop / SC52w L2 / SC5w OP / McGizmo Haiku AA (14500)





Sunwayman V10R with AA Extender / Tain Flute / SC51 / Eneloop / SC52w L2 / SC5w OP / McGizmo Haiku AA (14500) - Animated


----------



## Offgridled

peter yetman said:


> Bought my beaten up MD2 a present.
> Oveready TIALN Clip, now it won't fall out of my pocket, but that is shutting the stable door...


That light has served you well


----------



## ven

A hobi of Callums




Few lights out for tonight


----------



## easilyled

I think we know what Callum's hobby is Mark - like father like son.! Pun intended.


----------



## ven

Very true Daniel, he is certainly a flashaholic.........

"daddy can i hold both of them, daddy can i hold both of them.........." repeat so here it is








"am i strong daddy"


----------



## easilyled

Very nice pictures Mark. I hope Callum realizes how lucky he is to have such cool "toys" to play with. 

There was nothing like that when I was a kid.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Mark,
Seeing Callum with those lights reminds me of when I was 6...I was playing with my dad's knife out on the ranch & my mom got upset & told me I could not play with knives. So my dad took me out back, gave me his .22 semi auto pistol & 100 rounds of ammo & sent me off to practice. Before anyone talks about irresponsibility, I was better versed in gun safety at 6 than most adults are today. Callum will know more about "light" safety and sound lithium practices than most people twice his age...


----------



## ven

Thanks guys, i wish when i was his age Daniel. 2d eveready was about as good as it got for me. Yes education is key eddie and as long as supervised it all helps them . A ranch with knives and guns..................

Well the excitement must have got too much :laughing:


----------



## easilyled

There are some things that you can't put a price on Mark. Flashlights can be purchased but a nice family can't!


----------



## ven

Thanks Daniel and i get a little piece and quite...........


----------



## DHart

Manker E14vn with Nichia 219C 4000k emitters, resting on top of an Astrolux S1 w/XP-L 3D emitter.












The Manker/Astrolux E14, S41, S41S, and S1 are impressive lights for fantastic low prices.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hey, DHart. It's good to see you posting. 

~ Chance


----------



## DHart

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hey, DHart. It's good to see you posting.
> 
> ~ Chance



Hey Chance... thanks buddy! I've been away from the forum for awhile, but never away from flashlights. Recently having some fun with some new lights. 

I've enjoyed seeing your posts, as well. Best wishes to you.


----------



## staticx57

Dinner from my awesome lady. Secretly powered by a Sundrop though


----------



## Str8stroke

Keeping in line with the "Budget" theme DHart. I do like me some Manker/AstroLux/BLF's. IMHO they are some of the best values in the flashlight world. 

On to the pics. This is a BLF A6 I got from Scout24 a few days ago. I had the 18350 body laying around & the McGizmo clip. So I swapped the bodies on the light I got from him and added the clip. I think it turned out great. In a strange way, it kinda has a Muyshondt look to it. OK, maybe it is just me. 










This one I tried to focus on the screws.





Well that was fun. Headed out to play with it in the yard. 

EDIT: Yeah I know, the clip cost twice as much as the light. lol


----------



## redvalkyrie

Did you drill and tap holes for the clip on your BLF? I have a 18350/18650 Convoy and the stock pocket clip that screws in between the switch and body is rubbish. It leaves half of the body sticking out. Your clip looks like the answer.


----------



## Str8stroke

Hey red, you would have to ask Scout24 exactly how he did it. He used the factory holes, and looks like all he had to do was Tap the holes. The threads fit the screws that come with a McGizmo flawlessly for sure. I really like the way it turned out. Nice and robust clip that holds tight to your pants. Great for a light that is going to be carried in a active situation.


----------



## akhyar

Blackwater SR-71 triple and Machineera pen


----------



## bykfixer

Str8stroke said:


> Keeping in line with the "Budget" theme DHart. I do like me some Manker/AstroLux/BLF's. IMHO they are some of the best values in the flashlight world.
> 
> On to the pics. This is a BLF A6 I got from Scout24 a few days ago. I had the 18350 body laying around & the McGizmo clip. So I swapped the bodies on the light I got from him and added the clip. I think it turned out great. In a strange way, it kinda has a Muyshondt look to it. OK, maybe it is just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I tried to focus on the screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was fun. Headed out to play with it in the yard.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah I know, the clip cost twice as much as the light. lol



Very cool idea Str8. That one belongs in the Lego thread. 


Received this book today and thought some of PK's newest gear would look cool gracing the cover of a book laced with his classic stuff.


----------



## MaynardJamesKeenan

Pic won't upload


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

MaynardJamesKeenan said:


> Pic won't upload



Send me a link, and I'll give it a try. 

~ Chance


----------



## egginator1

My Killer DLC, just got a new cousin straight from the man himself. I can't wait for the Mokume to patina a bit


----------



## RGRAY

egginator1 said:


> My Killer DLC, just got a new cousin straight from the man himself. I can't wait for the Mokume to patina a bit


You don't need two.


----------



## staticx57

Copper!

oo:


----------



## tex.proud

Lost this little guy over a year ago. Somehow it dropped out of a hidden crevice in my work vehicle today, and reappeared. Good Score!






Kinda missed it a bit!


----------



## Offgridled

That's a happy ending there tex: thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Very nice staticx, perfect couple with the high output xpl HI's in a warm flavour and copper to help heat . 

Great stuff Tex, it's always rewarding to find a lost light or tool, don't know about you but it bugs the *beep* out of me. Even more so if a set of something.....aaaaargh just the thought of it! :laughing:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

tex.proud said:


> Lost this little guy over a year ago. Somehow it dropped out of a hidden crevice in my work vehicle today, and reappeared. Good Score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda missed it a bit!





Offgridled said:


> That's a happy ending there tex: thumbsup:



Ha! That's like finding a free flashlight ......... that you paid for. Welcome back, litter feller.

~ Chance


----------



## jonwkng

Muyshondt mail call...




Had the green Aluminum Flieger Proto for a while. Definitely light-weight compared to its production siblings.
Here it is beside the new arrivals - Opus Flieger in Mokume Gane, turned Titanium Flieger & Aluminum-Bronze Flieger.




Shiny 




Oh wow! :twothumbs


----------



## staticx57

Titanium family photo


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

jonwkng said:


> - Opus Flieger in Mokume Gane -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny



Every once in a while someone posts a picture of a light that is so pretty I just have to show The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner. :thumbsup: She thinks it's beautiful. That's when I get to share my hobby with her. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

WOW! That's an all star line up, staticx57. Very nice. :twothumbs

~ CG


----------



## Offgridled

staticx57 said:


> Titanium family photo


That's a beautiful set of light you got there!


----------



## MTzach




----------



## bykfixer

DNA samplers by Pentagon and PK


----------



## ven

Very nice flashlight quad Jon, especially the mokume gane 

Very nice family of ti staticx, got yourself a very nice collection going there


----------



## ven




----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> 


Always love to see that light ven


----------



## Genna

ven said:


> 



Nice combination ven! The cooper Cryos bezel looks very good [emoji6]

My bare/cooper combinations


----------



## ven

Thanks guys, very nice genna...............bare/cu rocks! :rock:


----------



## Offgridled

More Genna flashlight Art. [emoji106]
My avatar




how to do a screen shot


----------



## ven

:naughty:


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> :naughty:


A handful of brightness


----------



## ven

Sure is, love it!


----------



## Genna

Offgridled said:


> More Genna flashlight Art. [emoji106]
> My avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how to do a screen shot



Thank you OG!

Oh how sweet! what will you give her as a feed? button batteries? [emoji1][emoji1305]


----------



## Offgridled

Genna said:


> Thank you OG!
> 
> Oh how sweet! what will you give her as a feed? button batteries? [emoji1][emoji1305]


She runs on an 18350 zero res twisy


----------



## staticx57

The lot of you all have really nice stainless and copper lights! Hard to single any of those out...


----------



## DaFABRICATA

I love seeing all these beautiful lights! 
This one isn't mine but, is currently in my possession for a slight modification and worthy a picture here.
Cool Fall 005 triple XP-L Hi mule.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

oops...double post. :thinking:


----------



## Twistedvizionz

Just these at the moment.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

DaFABRICATA said:


> oops...double post. :thinking:


 
 Should-a left the second picture. A light with such classic styling deserves more than one picture.  

That someone entrusted it to you speaks volumes. 

~ Chance


----------



## Nicrod

Okay so here's an oldie but goody! 

The EX10 was always a favorite of mine. But after discovering CUSTOMS, I was ruined to using stock production lights. 

And since I haven't been able to get one in titanium....

Orange Cerakote
Ku Ti clip 
Ti bezel 
Ti Piston 
4000K XPE2


----------



## staticx57

I had the colored light engines in grey convoys and white lights in colored convoys. Switch them around cause it made sense.


----------



## tex.proud

I'm starting to get a little collection of lights...with a couple Malkoff's and an HDS amongst others, but I still get jealous reading this thread!

Great Stuff!


----------



## cp2315

Jetbeam Jet-II pro copper











Together with Lumentop Tool Copper


----------



## ven

Very nice!

a triple hand full





----------



## Newlumen

ven said:


> Very nice!
> 
> a triple hand full
> 
> 
> 



very nice combo...tk75vnq70 = flood. Rc40vnt= Throw. X65vn = Flood/throw.


----------



## MAD777

Newlumen said:


> very nice combo...tk75vnq70 = flood. Rc40vnt= Throw. X65vn = Flood/throw.


Ven's trifecta! 
That's a whole lot of light!


----------



## easilyled

Very nice Mark, but I wouldn't like them put on turbo and pointed at me!


----------



## ven

Thanks guys, i am all for small edc lights, pretty ones, user friendly for pockets and carry ones. But large lights win out sometimes for me, just the confidence they inspire with the solid hefty feel. Not to mention run times(lower levels where small lights top out) can last a very long and useful time. High outputs are fun, but also with say 8 cells for a tank, run times on a useful 1000lm runs into many many hours of issue free heat............well pretty much none existent. So although cumbersome, those walks where 1000 or 2000lm of light is real useful( the turbo level on a single 18650 for example), can be had for hours and hours.................not minutes.


----------



## Newlumen

ven said:


> Thanks guys, i am all for small edc lights, pretty ones, user friendly for pockets and carry ones. But large lights win out sometimes for me, just the confidence they inspire with the solid hefty feel. Not to mention run times(lower levels where small lights top out) can last a very long and useful time. High outputs are fun, but also with say 8 cells for a tank, run times on a useful 1000lm runs into many many hours of issue free heat............well pretty much none existent. So although cumbersome, those walks where 1000 or 2000lm of light is real useful( the turbo level on a single 18650 for example), can be had for hours and hours.................not minutes.



Its good thAt you have feeling for the big lights... ven mentioned use 5% or 30% or whatever, it will provide plenty of runtime and lumen.


----------



## TKC

*
These are my AAA lights.
1. McGizmo Sapphire.
2. SF Titan PLus.
3. Lumintop Ti. Tool.
*


----------



## ven

Very nice TKC, a trio of class


----------



## Noctiluco

My AAA are here:


----------



## TKC

*Thanks ven!!!*


----------



## kaichu dento

Nicrod said:


> Okay so here's a lousy iPhone 5 image It don't do these beauties any justice. So these are my lights and the lights Pete had with him. Majority of these are mine, and Pete didn't have all his with him.


That was a great night of actually visiting with someone who knew or remembered more about some of the lights I had than I did! First CPF'er I've met in this country yet too. The only others so far having been in Japan and of course the Canadian get-together a few years back.

The lights down in the lower right are:
1) SS Aeon - one of a kind
2) AlumiBronze Ion
3) Plain Ti Draco
4) AlTiN Draco, one light I'll probably never sell, or take off except for pictures!

Also my beloved Steve Ku titanium LF2XT over on the lower left there.

Look forward to getting together again, hopefully with the Steve Ku titanium D10 body, which I still have, in hand.


----------



## ven

Upgrading(figure of speech) the p1 in work with oveready 219b mule to




Just happier with the mule being in a surefire...............call me fussy! 

Now do i keep the UI as is being a single mode anyway, or chuck a clicky in it:thinking:


----------



## _UPz

Noctiluco said:


> My AAA are here:



awesome!


----------



## wimmer21




----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


>


That's boss man


----------



## ven

Congrats Steve, a beauty for sure!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Congrats Steve, a beauty for sure!



+1 Ooo, it's so big. :candle: 

I'd love to see a black that's been tumbled just enough to take the HA off the edges. 

~ Chance


----------



## MrWonderful

Hey guys, I have been collecting flashlights about 5 years, found this site years ago when I started my research. Never made an account, but got back into torches a bit and can now take pretty cool pics with my phone so I figured I would post a few (I originally posted these in the wrong place ) If this works I may post a few more.








A few from my EDC rotation, that h11 nova is a BLAST to carry. But all my coworkers love the S-mini cu, and everyone is always surprised by the amount of light it puts off.


----------



## ven

Very nice mr W, cute! 


:welcome:


----------



## ven




----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


>


Don't let that beautiful light get hurt sitting over the gear


----------



## ven

All the gear and no idea!!


----------



## Dr Forinor

ven said:


>



So that's a Surefire G2Z is it, for the host? With a mule dropin? What's the silver ring around it? What effect does that have on the beam when compared to a mule without that silver ring? How does one go about getting something like that?


----------



## ven

Oveready has them(or did, not sure if any in stock), xpl HI and 219b flavour, 3 mode or single mode. I have the 219b single mode 300lm ish, perfect circle of hi cri light.............

Possibly not much, just fancy shell ................dont know as my other mules are triples or quads which all throw out a nice wall of light as well. Kinds of gives it a nice look over just the led/board.

So the silver ring is actually the shell(like where you have a copper shell on some triples/quads).
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?410855-Oveready-Mule-Drop-In


----------



## staticx57

Nice mule and gears photo!


----------



## Dr Forinor

ven said:


> Oveready has them(or did, not sure if any in stock), xpl HI and 219b flavour, 3 mode or single mode. I have the 219b single mode 300lm ish, perfect circle of hi cri light.............
> 
> Possibly not much, just fancy shell ................dont know as my other mules are triples or quads which all throw out a nice wall of light as well. Kinds of gives it a nice look over just the led/board.
> 
> So the silver ring is actually the shell(like where you have a copper shell on some triples/quads).
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?410855-Oveready-Mule-Drop-In



Thank you, thank you and thank you


----------



## ven

Cheers, the plastic section in the cap was a right *BEEP* to get out, normally they unscrew relatively easy when fitting a clicky...............oh no not this one!! Had to literally break it up to remove. Being plastic/plastic and can only presume some glue= nightmare! Either way its out and clicky is in.




Been after one of these bouncyfire's for a while, never been over struck too much on the G2 (not ruled out though), and wanted the thinner body like the z2(which has grown on me over time). Both left as is, fed on 16650 fuel of which more on the way from my friend norb the "battery guy"


----------



## puinsai




----------



## ven

WOW puinsai.................absolutely stunning collection going, steel flame just adds icing to the cake! love it


----------



## TKC

puinsai said:


>


*That is a fantastic collection!! I LOVE the SF clips; particularly, the dog paws ones.*


----------



## puinsai

Thanks ven & TKC.


----------



## easilyled

Lovely lights puinsai. You are obviously a very discerning gentleman.


----------



## puinsai

Thank you for the kind words easilyled.


----------



## egginator1

I'll take them!! 


Oops, I started drooling and couldn't help myself! Very nice!!


----------



## MRsDNF

This is called the ABW C8. The three materials in the battery tube are aluminium, brass and wood. The reflector is from an XinTD C8. Driver is from Mountain Electrics being a 5.5 amp buck driver driving an XPL led.


----------



## ven

WOW there is some work and thought in that light! I dont think i have ever seen a light that you could put down anywhere in the house ....................and make that area look good. Its like a useful ornament, function yet decorative..........hard to put into words


----------



## light-modder

WOW! Beautiful. Again no words.


----------



## Nicrod

Puinsai-

Fantastic collection of lights!! My kind of lights!! 

Nice to see you posting here, Would normally have to jump over to EDC to see your stuff.


Nick


----------



## easilyled

Superb craftmanship and design MRsDNF. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Rossymeister

Malkoff 18650 HoundDog and Surefire Echo


----------



## ven

Very cool set up Deicide, that is a kick a55 duo


----------



## Offgridled

Very stealthy indeed


----------



## puinsai

Thanks Nicrod. No more EDCF for me Sir. I'll be posting more here just for you.


----------



## ven

And me please puinsai  you have some amazing gear, it would be rude not to share more pics


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Sans clip, ala wimmer. I also cleaned the bezel for the second picture. Brother need some new glasses.


----------



## Offgridled

Looks like jewlery chance. [email protected]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thank you, OG.  I wasn't home when I received the text notice that it had been delivered. So I quickly phoned a friend (The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner) requesting she collect the package ASAP!  

~ Chance


----------



## tex.proud

MRsDNF said:


> This is called the ABW C8. The three materials in the battery tube are aluminium, brass and wood. The reflector is from an XinTD C8. Driver is from Mountain Electrics being a 5.5 amp buck driver driving an XPL led.




One word..."Awesome!"


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thank you, OG.  I wasn't home when I received the text notice that it had been delivered. So I quickly phoned a friend (The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner) requesting she collect the package ASAP!
> 
> ~ Chance


Boy I know that feeling. . Congrats. And great job Mrs G.


----------



## ven

Very nice CG, soon Mrs G will have to get a bigger cabinet..............


----------



## kevinwang

Small and exquisite hanging on the key ring above, to carry is convenient, if the brightness is strong enough to be able to illuminate the bad guys can not open the eyes of the best light.


----------



## Pinarello

F A N T A S T I C ! Looking forward for the next creation


----------



## easilyled

Nice light and pictures, Chance!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Offgridled said:


> Boy I know that feeling. . Congrats. And great job Mrs G.



We're heading toward the 32 years of marriage mark. It'd be wise of me to keep her. 



ven said:


> Very nice CG, soon Mrs G will have to get a bigger cabinet..............



Thanks ven. Mrs. G is too smart to fall for that. This was her reply. :shakehead



easilyled said:


> Nice light and pictures, Chance!


Thank you kind sir. I was pretty embarrassed when I saw the one with the dirty bezel.  

~ Chance


----------



## Newlumen

Rc40vn40. 32 xpl hi, and 4 xhp 70. 2 driver vn. 


adult photo sharing


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Newlumen, Is that what you're using to melt the snow? :huh: 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> We're heading toward the 32 years of marriage mark. It'd be wise of me to keep her.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ven. Mrs. G is too smart to fall for that. This was her reply. :shakehead
> 
> 
> Thank you kind sir. I was pretty embarrassed when I saw the one with the dirty bezel.
> 
> ~ Chance


That all depends if she's keeping you.  but you did give her a flashlight so odds are in your favor


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Newlumen, Is that what you're using to melt the snow? :huh:
> 
> ~ Chance


I can see the water levels rising already


----------



## Str8stroke

Dang New! BEAM SHOTS!!!!!!!!????????!!!!!!!!! I have to see that thing in action.


----------



## archimedes

Str8stroke said:


> Dang New! BEAM SHOTS!!!!!!!!????????!!!!!!!!! I have to see that thing in action.



Maybe point it the other way 'round first ... :duh2:


----------



## Newlumen

Offgridled said:


> I can see the water levels rising already



Yay.. i have never seem that much snow in 11 years.. good snow finally came.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Offgridled said:


> I can see the water levels rising already



Yes, now that O is no longer POTUS the oceans are sure to rise. :tinfoil: 

~ CG


----------



## Newlumen

OK. Rc40vn40 beamshot.


free picture hosting



free upload pictures



imagur


----------



## Offgridled

Newlumen said:


> Yay.. i have never seem that much snow in 11 years.. good snow finally came.


Boy we need it. So cool..


----------



## Offgridled

Great pics Newlumen. What an incredible light. Day light at night.


----------



## MRsDNF

That light is crazy Newlumen. The workmanship is incredible. :twothumbs


----------



## DIPSTIX

I had a Fenix PD-35 as well but I gave it to my father as a gift.


----------



## ven

Congrats NL


----------



## puinsai

McGizmo ménage a trois


----------



## MC408

Oh man. Just found this thread. Now here is where all the cool collection pictures are! Why didn't anyone tell me, ok. Only 242 pages of pictures to look through, this should keep me busy. Lol 

awesome pics fellas. (Page 239-242) lol

btw- im new to CPF, so i guess this is my intro. I'm mike , "Hi"


----------



## Offgridled

MC408 said:


> Oh man. Just found this thread. Now here is where all the cool collection pictures are! Why didn't anyone tell me, ok. Only 242 pages of pictures to look through, this should keep me busy. Lol
> 
> awesome pics fellas. (Page 239-242) lol
> 
> btw- im new to CPF, so i guess this is my intro. I'm mike , "Hi"


Welcome to the thread of amazing lights. You should post some of your super cool Ceracote ones


----------



## the0dore3524

I guess I'll show off my current collection. Many lights have come and gone, but these are the ones that have stuck - recently I've been getting into some higher end ones, too!

https://imgur.com/a/Xz5Qu

From left to right: 

- Fenix UC50...had this for a couple years 
-SF P2X Fury...also had this for years; sort of my first "high-end" light back when I thought SF was the best
- SF G2 w/ Malkoff M361N...my first SF light, it's at least ~7 years old
- Elzetta Bravo...bought the body custom engraved
- Elzetta Alpha...also custom engraved, but some issues with this one 
- Purple HDS Executive 250...a recent acquisition, beautiful light 
- HDS Rotary 325...also recent, very nice 
- HDS Executive 140...w/bezel from my Executive 250 I sold. Probably my favorite light all-around 
- Okluma TinyDC...favorite light for EDC, just awesome
- Sinner Tri-EDC...very small, but has a sort of bulky form factor and weighs more despite being titanium. I still like it, but don't carry as often.
- TnC Ultra-Lux 10180...the sole "keychain" light of my collection since selling my HF. Very nice light, just doesn't get used much.


----------



## Offgridled

Very nice love the line up..


----------



## spc




----------



## Polynikes

Got an Astrolux S41S for my birthday


----------



## ven

Happy Birthday  very nice looking light!


----------



## MC408

Man. Seeing some awesome lights and great photography! Great job everyone. 

Polynikes! Awesome and happy bday. 

Spc, nice

Puinsai, your awesome collection seems endless! Got lots more pics to shuffle through. Haha.


----------



## Polynikes

ven said:


> Happy Birthday  very nice looking light!



Thank you, thank you! 
I'm pretty excited about it, I ordered the 18650 tube for it too.


----------



## easilyled

For old times sake:-


----------



## Offgridled

easilyled said:


> For old times sake:-


I could look at those all day long


----------



## ven

Offgridled said:


> I could look at those all day long



And night! 

Stunning daniel


----------



## MAD777

Stunning easilyled, in old times or new!


----------



## MC408

Wow! That is Amazing!


----------



## Polynikes

Hey guys my Astrolux jumps down output levels after a few seconds anyone know how I get it to stop? Like I go to turbo and then it'll go medium high, then medium, and so forth until it's not emitting any light then I have to click twice to turn it back on.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> And night!
> 
> Stunning daniel


Look all day and play all night. Good point bro


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

easilyled said:


> For old times sake:-


 
I'm thinking those got-ta be like potato chips. Once you've had one, you got-to have a whole bag full. Stunning! 

~ Chance


----------



## DIPSTIX

Polynikes said:


> Hey guys my Astrolux jumps down output levels after a few seconds anyone know how I get it to stop? Like I go to turbo and then it'll go medium high, then medium, and so forth until it's not emitting any light then I have to click twice to turn it back on.



That lights built for high output. Slap a Samsung 30Q in it and watch all you're problems disappear


----------



## MAD777

DIPSTIX said:


> That lights built for high output. Slap a Samsung 30Q in it and watch all you're problems disappear


+1 👍


----------



## Polynikes

DIPSTIX said:


> That lights built for high output. Slap a Samsung 30Q in it and watch all you're problems disappear



Thanks man, thought that might be it.


----------



## easilyled

Offgridled said:


> I could look at those all day long





ven said:


> And night!
> 
> Stunning daniel





MAD777 said:


> Stunning easilyled, in old times or new!





MC408 said:


> Wow! That is Amazing!





Offgridled said:


> Look all day and play all night. Good point bro





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm thinking those got-ta be like potato chips. Once you've had one, you got-to have a whole bag full. Stunning!
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## ven




----------



## Str8stroke

ven, the problem is that Red Wire way in the back. Just cut it. If that doesn't work, as Surefire way to fix it, is use a FLAME THROWER!!!!!


----------



## ven

:laughing: like it! 

Although it is a BFB machine, it looks similar in a way to this but larger(same type of idea but different :laughing: )................that pic is under the in feed conveyor to the left of the main machine.
http://www.fraingroup.com/products/bfb-wrapper-overwrap-bar-3711/


----------



## puinsai

love this Mac's.


----------



## ven

Sharp pic!! very nice combo


----------



## Father Azmodius

Today's Dragons


----------



## staticx57

That's some awesome copper Father!


----------



## puinsai

Very nice Cu Father!


----------



## puinsai




----------



## xdayv

P1R in action...


----------



## Nicrod

Puinsai- Amazing gear! Really enjoy your images. Keep em coming !


----------



## Offgridled

Nicrod said:


> Puinsai- Amazing gear! Really enjoy your images. Keep em coming !


+1 love those pics.


----------



## ven

Cool pics Dave, what a play ground...................is it only me imagining 4x4ing over those dunes


----------



## LiftdT4R

Hey guys, decided to finally share some of my recent purchases. I bought these Orange Cerakoted Mags from bugsy714 and thought they would be an awesome addition to my new Jeep. For anyone interested the Mag D clips screw right to the plastic side seat covers on my 2013. Very nice easy install. In my old Scout I had a Maglite mounted as well but I could have sworn the old Mag clips used to be metal instead of plastic. Anyway here's some pics:
















The 2D just has a cheap Terralux Drop In, I'll order a 2D Malkoff on my next order. The 3D has a Malkoff Drop in and KD OP Reflector. I plan on using them a lot when we hit the beach this summer.

Here's one of my Jeep. The lights on it were a gift from my girlfriend. They are PIAAs LP570s. The install is a big pain but well worth it. I used all GM Weatherproof connectors.






And one of my old 6D in my old Scout. I still have the light although it sits on a shelf. Unfortunately the truck is gone. :-(






And one more of my old Scout for those interested in trucks too!!


----------



## LiftdT4R

Father Azmodius said:


> Today's Dragons



Awesome lights, horrible gas mileage! Are you idling that truck all day long?


----------



## Offgridled

Love those mags. I almost bought those and glad they went in your truck. Great look for sure. Well done!!!


----------



## LiftdT4R

Offgridled said:


> Love those mags. I almost bought those and glad they went in your truck. Great look for sure. Well done!!!



Thanks!! They'll see some action for sure. The orange should make them nice and easy to find in the mud and sand. I've had Mags since the mid 90s and I never knew about this site or the upgrades that could be done to them until this year. I'm amazed at how much brighter a 3D is with a Malkoff and how much longer it runs for. I retired my trusty old 6D.


----------



## Offgridled

LiftdT4R said:


> Thanks!! They'll see some action for sure. The orange should make them nice and easy to find in the mud and sand. I've had Mags since the mid 90s and I never knew about this site or the upgrades that could be done to them until this year. I'm amazed at how much brighter a 3D is with a Malkoff and how much longer it runs for. I retired my trusty old 6D.


Yes mags have come along way I have a 2000 lumen and 4000 lumen from Adventure Sport and 3 2×26650 xhp70 dedomed from kyfishguy and 2 of his mini mag 2000 lumen triples. Running these mags on rechargeable high amp is truly the way to go.


----------



## Newlumen

Hey liftdt4r, i like your orange cerakote.. now you make me want to order an orange cerokote fenix ld50.


----------



## LiftdT4R

Offgridled said:


> Yes mags have come along way I have a 2000 lumen and 4000 lumen from Adventure Sport and 3 2×26650 xhp70 dedomed from kyfishguy and 2 of his mini mag 2000 lumen triples. Running these mags on rechargeable high amp is truly the way to go.



Awesome, I just picked up the AS 4,000 lumen. I love it and I really really want a 1D 2,000 lumen but I've spent way too much the last couple of months.  I have to check out the mini mags from kyfishguy, I hadn't seen them before.


----------



## LiftdT4R

Newlumen said:


> Hey liftdt4r, i like your orange cerakote.. now you make me want to order an orange cerokote fenix ld50.



They are awesome and I def recommend it! I used to think the silver or red coating was the easiest to spot but these are 10x better especially if you're out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## irongate

LiftdT4R said:


> Hey guys, decided to finally share some of my recent purchases. I bought these Orange Cerakoted Mags from bugsy714 and thought they would be an awesome addition to my new Jeep. For anyone interested the Mag D clips screw right to the plastic side seat covers on my 2013. Very nice easy install. In my old Scout I had a Maglite mounted as well but I could have sworn the old Mag clips used to be metal instead of plastic. Anyway here's some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2D just has a cheap Terralux Drop In, I'll order a 2D Malkoff on my next order. The 3D has a Malkoff Drop in and KD OP Reflector. I plan on using them a lot when we hit the beach this summer.
> 
> Here's one of my Jeep. The lights on it were a gift from my girlfriend. They are PIAAs LP570s. The install is a big pain but well worth it. I used all GM Weatherproof connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of my old 6D in my old Scout. I still have the light although it sits on a shelf. Unfortunately the truck is gone. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more of my old Scout for those interested in trucks too!!



Nice looking Scout
The Mag. with a malkoff drop-in really makes the Mag. come alive.
Have a old Mag. with the conversion mounted in the same place on my jeep.2012 4dr.


----------



## Offgridled

LiftdT4R said:


> Awesome, I just picked up the AS 4,000 lumen. I love it and I really really want a 1D 2,000 lumen but I've spent way too much the last couple of months.  I have to check out the mini mags from kyfishguy, I hadn't seen them before.


Mini mags with triples from kyfishguy . 2000 lumen 4 modes. Runs on 14500. 




upload photos



photo uploading



image hosting



capture screen


----------



## Offgridled

Double post


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Yo! OG. What's with the huge font?! I thought I was watching a Star Wars movie. :nana: 

~ Chance


----------



## puinsai




----------



## xdayv

ven said:


> Cool pics Dave, what a play ground...................is it only me imagining 4x4ing over those dunes




you are spot on! look at those tire tracks. 


@puinsai - excellent mix and matchin', it's like keeping up with a theme to make it as a complete set. :thumbsup:


----------



## badbs101

Batman Light and Gerber Ultralight LST






The Batman light is worthless unless you have to call Batman but the Gerber Ultralight, although pretty inexpensive, comes in handy quite often and doesn't ride heavy in the pocket.


----------



## puinsai

Salamat xdayv


----------



## ven

EDCplus 4000k triple in a P1


----------



## easilyled

Is that P1 as tough and durable as it looks Mark? A proper man's tool.


----------



## LiftdT4R

One more of my Adventure Sport 2D. Matt cut a couple aluminum KD reflectors for me too.  He should update his page, these new XHP70 boards look soooooo much better than the old ones that are pictured.






Love these Matt!!! I'll be picking up a 1D shortly.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Is that P1 as tough and durable as it looks Mark? A proper man's tool.




Its took many drops and still looks unmarked(well almost, little fine fracture line on the bezel from one drop a while back). If I remember I will get a pic of it! To nit pick would be it having the contours which collect dirt/dust/oil etc, so requires cleaning up regular.


----------



## Newlumen

LiftdT4R said:


> One more of my Adventure Sport 2D. Matt cut a couple aluminum KD reflectors for me too.  He should update his page, these new XHP70 boards look soooooo much better than the old ones that are pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these Matt!!! I'll be picking up a 1D shortly.



Thanks for the photo. I am new to maglite.. how do you turn on the light? Does it use tailswitch or side switch?? Photo would be great.


----------



## Str8stroke

C & D mags typically have a side switch. Now you can have some that Twist on too. You can even add a aftermarket Tail Cap switch. Mags are a all time classic. You owed it to yourself to get a few.


----------



## Offgridled

I love my mags.  I have 2 from Matt and 5 from kyfishguy. Every flashaholic should have these. When powered by 26650 they are amazing.


----------



## staticx57

LiftdT4R said:


> One more of my Adventure Sport 2D. Matt cut a couple aluminum KD reflectors for me too.  He should update his page, these new XHP70 boards look soooooo much better than the old ones that are pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these Matt!!! I'll be picking up a 1D shortly.




Looks really nice!


----------



## Offgridled

Here is a picture of a shorty single 26650 D cell maglite mod. Triple 219c 80+ CRI, 4 mode, 2000 lumen, that's coming my way.



photo hosting



free upload


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:thumbsup: Love the hot rodded Maglites. :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## joelbnyc

Just a few 1xAAA-sized lights. Prometheus QRv2 Nickel, Ultratac K18 SS, Olight i3s "CU" raw brass, Thrunite Ti SS, Maratac Rev 3 Cu, Pheonix E05 SS.


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## MAD777

joelbnyc said:


> Just a few 1xAAA-sized lights. Prometheus QRv2 Nickel, Ultratac K18 SS, Olight i3s "CU" raw brass, Thrunite Ti SS, Maratac Rev 3 Cu, Pheonix E05 SS.


Nice smorgasbord of exotic materials, Joel.


----------



## MAD777

jclubbn5 said:


>


Always love seeing your twisted taste! LOL


----------



## jclubbn5

Thanks mad777 here's another one for you


----------



## ven

Awesome pics JC, very cool


----------



## Clown

Work EDC


----------



## Newlumen

Current light photo.. mostly vn. 


free photo hosting


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Newlumen said:


> Current light photo.. mostly vn.



Years ago people said, "Cocaine is God's way of telling you you have too much money." While it was true concerning cocaine, I don't think it applies to flashlights. 

NL, Do you have an insurance rider for your lights? That's a serious collection.

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

Great photo NL


----------



## MC408

Nice collection NL!


----------



## tex.proud

I've said it before, and I'll say it again...I love this thread! But it makes me a jealous fool! Awesome collections! Awesome lights!


----------



## ven

Awesome NL, love it


----------



## MAD777

That's a lot of light, NL


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Polished Ti. Quark 123, Pro and Tactical. 

~ Chance


----------



## LiftdT4R

Clown said:


> Work EDC



What kind of light is that? I have a soft spot for well worn anodized aluminum lights. Looks awesome! Also nice Zippo!! I always said if I won the lottery I would buy their solid gold one.


----------



## ven

Looks like an olight E0S, little AAA fed key chain light. Great lights for the money, just keep on working.


----------



## kaichu dento

Isn't it an ITP from a few years back? They came in a lot of colors and I gave lots of them away!


----------



## Nicrod




----------



## badbs101

Fivemega 3P body with SureFire head and SureFire (w/McClicky) tailcap. Malkoff M31 drop in of course. The warm tint.

Knife is a Buck Marksman. Lighter than it looks and made of 154CM steel it's one of my favorite knives. The pivot is ball bearing so it is a very quick and smooth flick opener.


----------



## ven

G2 added to the work arsenal 



Work surefires 






and a solarforce


----------



## Bogie

This was my EDC for a few years (Spyderco 10years, SF 2-3)

Spyderco A.T.R. Surefire A2-PP


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Love the nose on your Spyderco. Actually the whole knife [email protected]@Ks like a prehistoric skeleton.  Very cool. 

~ Chance


----------



## Nicrod

jclubbn5 said:


>




What light is that? 

Looks like a Mac's tri edc in Damascus with a steel flame clip. But looks more exotic to me, for some reason. 
just curious, Great gear jclubbn5


----------



## Nicrod




----------



## eraursls1984

Nicrod said:


> What light is that?
> 
> Looks like a Mac's tri edc in Damascus with a steel flame clip. But looks more exotic to me, for some reason.
> just curious, Great gear jclubbn5


Okluma Damascus.


----------



## Father Azmodius

LiftdT4R said:


> Awesome lights, horrible gas mileage! Are you idling that truck all day long?



Not ALL day. It's the work truck, mine has a generator to power the hydraulics, but the company did buy some gas Dodge PTO trucks. They're okay for the aerial (PTO) work, but the inverters are too small to run a manhole setup since that's all electric.


----------



## Father Azmodius

And today's selection from the bucket. Southpaw knives, splicer's scissors, and Oveready


----------



## Rossymeister




----------



## ven

I need that OR tree  who cares for money trees..........................


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> I need that OR tree  who cares for money trees..........................



Just plant the right packet of little batteries ...


----------



## Nicrod

eraursls1984 said:


> Okluma Damascus.



Thank you! I should have known that. 



ven said:


> I need that OR tree  who cares for money trees..........................





archimedes said:


> Just plant the right packet of little batteries ...



Hilarious


----------



## Offgridled

Well done guys: thumbsup:


----------



## staticx57

Took the plunge and gave the XP-G the boot.


----------



## Offgridled

Love the hot spot. Sweet


----------



## ven

Great choice staticx:thumbsup:


----------



## georgiaboy027

There are some awesome lights in here!


----------



## vinsanity286

Just an AutoZone checkout counter special😁


----------



## jclubbn5

Hanko Machine Works twisted trident in damascus while grilling some burgers


----------



## Str8stroke

Nicrod, what is your opinion of the Cu? I know you like the light, you have two! lol I have been highly interested in a Cu. I did the passaround, and I was impressed with these lights. But, I don't want heavy, however I just love Copper.

vinsanity, good to see you back participating sir! Fun combo, the pic make it look like a decent light. lol 

jcclub, I wish I could go play at your house. You have all the cool toys! haha

I have tried planting batteries, It doesn't work! Maybe I could bury a few McGizmo clips or parts? lol


----------



## xdayv

Str8stroke said:


> jcclub, I wish I could go play at your house. You have all the cool toys! haha



and the burger patties? :shakehead


----------



## Nicrod

Str8stroke said:


> Nicrod, what is your opinion of the Cu? I know you like the light, you have two! lol I have been highly interested in a Cu. I did the passaround, and I was impressed with these lights. But, I don't want heavy, however I just love Copper.




Hiya Str8, 

I really like the copper Aeon. The weight on it is really nice. I like that it has a little heft, But because the light is so small it goes unnoticed in the pocket. Just a beautiful little EDC light.


----------



## vinsanity286

Thanks Str8 I usually take a break every couple of years but I'm always lurking😁 
The light started as an ugly 1 aa with black anodizing. It had a lot of extra metal so I turned it down on the lathe to make it look like a custom.


----------



## puinsai




----------



## Offgridled

Simply stunning


----------



## vinsanity286




----------



## Offgridled

free image host


----------



## LiftdT4R

Wow, mighty nice collection of Fiat Luxs!! Very rare to see!


----------



## LiftdT4R

Old school and new school! Both take D batteries and work, the brightness is just a little bit different.


----------



## Offgridled

Nice liftd


----------



## LiftdT4R

Offgridled said:


> Nice liftd



Thanks!! I am stuck with my Mags. I tried a couple times to get into modern lights. I have a half dozen Lumintop Tools but I can't seem to find my way with bigger lights. I am very very tempted to try a TK75 VN or a Lumintop SD75. They look like nice robust lights but for the price I can hot rod a Mag or buy another vintage Mag instead. I know they're not putting out the same amount of lumens but I live in NJ where it never gets dark and even when we go out to the country (PA) 600 lumens is plenty fine for me. Someday.....


----------



## Offgridled

I have 10 moded mags some from Adventure Sport and a bunch from kyfishguy. I can't say enough good things about them. I'm really enjoying my stubby triple running on 1×26650. 2000 lumens. I do have a couple dedomed xhp70 2×26650. 4000 lumens. I'm waiting for another stubby being made with an XM-L2 U2 3D bin. Rebel reflector. Will be a crazy thrower.


----------



## Need a Light?

Oh man I love mags. No shame. Liftd those are great, is that an ml300l? I have the c cell ml50l and love it. You should make the Varebeam a mag85! It's a beautiful light, I'm jealous.

And I love the feel of big lights, my only others would be maybe a thorfire s50 and 6v lanterns (which are also outdated...) and the thorfire, while amazing and scratches the big and bright itch, isn't a maglite. Click on, click off, focusing bright white light.


----------



## Father Azmodius

Today's selection


----------



## LiftdT4R

Need a Light? said:


> Oh man I love mags. No shame. Liftd those are great, is that an ml300l? I have the c cell ml50l and love it. You should make the Varebeam a mag85! It's a beautiful light, I'm jealous.
> 
> And I love the feel of big lights, my only others would be maybe a thorfire s50 and 6v lanterns (which are also outdated...) and the thorfire, while amazing and scratches the big and bright itch, isn't a maglite. Click on, click off, focusing bright white light.



Thanks!! I have a bunch of non-letter serials that I've been picking up on ebay. I like the larger diameter tube and thicker wall so I might convert one of those to the Mag85. I still like the warm glow of an Incan.

The 4D is a Malkoff build. I followed the following thread almost to a T.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?414242-Malkoff-Mag-Drop-In-Greatness

However I used a KD SMO reflector instead of an OP and LSD Powerexes instead of the standard ones. Heck of a thrower!


----------



## Need a Light?

LiftdT4R said:


> Thanks!! I have a bunch of non-letter serials that I've been picking up on ebay. I like the larger diameter tube and thicker wall so I might convert one of those to the Mag85. I still like the warm glow of an Incan.
> 
> The 4D is a Malkoff build. I followed the following thread almost to a T.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?414242-Malkoff-Mag-Drop-In-Greatness
> 
> However I used a KD SMO reflector instead of an OP and LSD Powerexes instead of the standard ones. Heck of a thrower!




Well would you look at that, it is a 4D. Sorry, guess I gotta pay more attention! It looks great, and I love the 4D size, it always looked cool to me. 

Have any neat c cells? I only have one that's even on the 'rare' spectrum, a 5C, but I enjoy the easy grip (I have quite large hands, D's are comfy, but that C cell. Man it's like a broomstick. When's the last time you dropped a broomstick in a full hammer grip?)

Just looked a couple pages back at the Jeep cerakote Orange lights, those are lookers too- and the scout <3


----------



## Wheezy59




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I've recently added some copper and brass to the family. Black flashlights matter, but it's nice to have some color too. 

~ Chance


----------



## staticx57

Father Azmodius said:


> Today's selection


Excellent!


----------



## LiftdT4R

Need a Light? said:


> Well would you look at that, it is a 4D. Sorry, guess I gotta pay more attention! It looks great, and I love the 4D size, it always looked cool to me.
> 
> Have any neat c cells? I only have one that's even on the 'rare' spectrum, a 5C, but I enjoy the easy grip (I have quite large hands, D's are comfy, but that C cell. Man it's like a broomstick. When's the last time you dropped a broomstick in a full hammer grip?)
> 
> Just looked a couple pages back at the Jeep cerakote Orange lights, those are lookers too- and the scout <3



No worries! They all look alike in the photos! I'm not a big fan of Mag's LEDs, they ramp down super quick so they don't stay bright for long. I've been building mostly Malkoffs out of older Incans. I do have a 4C Vari-Beam, I'll have to grab a pic. I like the Cs as well. I have a very early serial 2C coming in this week I'll grab some pics of. The older Cs with the larger outside diameter have the perfect form factor for me! A 5C is awesome! They are harder to get a hold of than a 6C. 

Thanks on the orange Mags and the Scout! The Scout is gone unfortunately. I sold it a couple years back because it just didn't see much use and I was able to pull out of it what I had into it. It was a slant 4 196 ci so it didn't get out of it's own way on the highway and the top was a hard top so it was a huge pain to take on and off. No one makes a soft top for them anymore :-(. All in all I hate to say it because I was against Jeeps for so long because everyone has them but it is a far easier proposition than modding a Toyota or trying to keep up with maintenance on and old Bronco, Blazer or Scout. I might be a buyer when the new Bronco comes out though if it has a sot top option....


----------



## Need a Light?

LiftdT4R said:


> No worries! They all look alike in the photos! I'm not a big fan of Mag's LEDs, they ramp down super quick so they don't stay bright for long. I've been building mostly Malkoffs out of older Incans. I do have a 4C Vari-Beam, I'll have to grab a pic. I like the Cs as well. I have a very early serial 2C coming in this week I'll grab some pics of. The older Cs with the larger outside diameter have the perfect form factor for me! A 5C is awesome! They are harder to get a hold of than a 6C.
> 
> Thanks on the orange Mags and the Scout! The Scout is gone unfortunately. I sold it a couple years back because it just didn't see much use and I was able to pull out of it what I had into it. It was a slant 4 196 ci so it didn't get out of it's own way on the highway and the top was a hard top so it was a huge pain to take on and off. No one makes a soft top for them anymore :-(. All in all I hate to say it because I was against Jeeps for so long because everyone has them but it is a far easier proposition than modding a Toyota or trying to keep up with maintenance on and old Bronco, Blazer or Scout. I might be a buyer when the new Bronco comes out though if it has a sot top option....



Yeah I can see that, plus the tint is iffy, and the barrels thin. Still enjoy my nimh ml50l (basically a mini magcharger for cheaper at this point ha). Wowzers! A c cell varibeam, I thought they were only 3D! Coool. I also like the 2C, even though its lackluster in stock form it's still a great form. I also didn't know about the 5c. That's funny, I've always wanted a 6C but I guess I'm happy with my 5- funny story, it was a lucky evilbay find, as was for one each 3- and 4C mags, but in pics it was clearly a 4- and 5C! Picked em up for cheap because of it. 

I understand selling impractical vehicles. I loved my old Toyota Cressida, but in the end, the little stuff and age made it inconvenient- whereas the decade newer Camry I replaced it with feels like a new car (everything works a little better, and while I prefer the ol cressies still, the Camry is a manual which is fun. Miss RWD though)

I'd like to get a pre-97 land cruiser with solid axles someday. 

I wish I lived in an area where soft tops were usable for more than half the year! Ye olde New England winters are unkind.


----------



## ven

Love it father, great pic

Workfire's






Sportac 219c 4000k mule


----------



## LiftdT4R

Need a Light? said:


> Yeah I can see that, plus the tint is iffy, and the barrels thin. Still enjoy my nimh ml50l (basically a mini magcharger for cheaper at this point ha). Wowzers! A c cell varibeam, I thought they were only 3D! Coool. I also like the 2C, even though its lackluster in stock form it's still a great form. I also didn't know about the 5c. That's funny, I've always wanted a 6C but I guess I'm happy with my 5- funny story, it was a lucky evilbay find, as was for one each 3- and 4C mags, but in pics it was clearly a 4- and 5C! Picked em up for cheap because of it.
> 
> I understand selling impractical vehicles. I loved my old Toyota Cressida, but in the end, the little stuff and age made it inconvenient- whereas the decade newer Camry I replaced it with feels like a new car (everything works a little better, and while I prefer the ol cressies still, the Camry is a manual which is fun. Miss RWD though)
> 
> I'd like to get a pre-97 land cruiser with solid axles someday.
> 
> I wish I lived in an area where soft tops were usable for more than half the year! Ye olde New England winters are unkind.



Miss RWD? You're crazy! I have RWD car now, actually first car ever, I've always had 4x4s and it's soooo tough to drive in the rain and snow! I'll probably never buy another. I'd gladly take a Camry on a snowy or rainy day. I'm a little south of New England but I always like to have a soft top. The warm days are few and far between so gotta enjoy them to the fullest!

I would love to have an LC. You might be able to tell by my user name, I had a '01 4Runner that I offroaded and it was an awesome truck, 12 years, 185k miles, not a single problem. There's nothing like a Toyota. The only reason I went with a Jeep instead was the soft top and they are $10k less. The Toyotas are worth it though, the Jeep rides like hell and the interior is cheap. LCs are awesome but the price gets me. I always check out fleabay for them and they get up there $$$ wise.


----------



## bykfixer

Dusted off my D7000 tonight.









Used the PR-1 on low to light the PL2's and vise versa on the PL2's.


----------



## Str8stroke

Manker Nichia Quad with a McGizmo clip added to solve that stupid clip on clip mess.


----------



## Need a Light?

Edit, sorry off topic


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Let's stay on track with the title of this thread guys.

Bill


----------



## ven

I like that str8, excellent !!!


----------



## puinsai

Bronze Okluma Tiny Dc. Love this one...


----------



## jclubbn5

Str8stroke thank you I do love my toys, but the great people I've met along the way is why I love those hobby/community so much.


----------



## joelbnyc

Similar to my metal 1xAAA post few weeks back, but now with latest DQG Tiny addition. Some fisheye effect with the Galaxy S7 camera, oh well, you get the idea. Happy Saturday.


----------



## ven

Full on shiny overload.........love it


----------



## Rossymeister




----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've recently added some copper and brass to the family. Black flashlights matter, but it's nice to have some color too.
> 
> ~ Chance



Hey Chance,
You forgot to add your Blue MMR & PVD lights-we have to show that Blue lights matter too...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I found that I really like the runtime, heat dissipation and feel for the Nitecore EC4 series-they really fit well in my hand too....
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/A75EDA53-8095-4008-8D6F-810676EDFBDF.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/A41D19E9-1769-47D0-BEEC-FA0B9F7CF9A2.jpg


----------



## ven

I am glad you really like the run time, heat dissipation and feel eddie, after all you have 7 of them :laughing:


----------



## MAD777

Hey Eddie, I like everything about the EC4 also. But I have only two of them, LOL.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Wait, you mean everybody else doesn't buy at least one of every available option? I guess I took the saying "if two is one, then one is none a little too literal...


----------



## torchsarecool

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Wait, you mean everybody else doesn't buy at least one of every available option? I guess I took the saying "if two is one, then one is none a little too literal...



They do...i bought 3 noctigon meteors to see which one i liked. Turns out xpg2 4000k 
The others will now be moved on. And may i add, disappointed with the whole nichia hype..... Doesnt do it for me

Oh and the M43 xpg2 4000k is awesome!!! I absolutely LOVE IT! Beautiful Beautiful tint


----------



## ven

Hey mr torch, your not alone with nichia not floating your boat. As with pretty much everything, we all have preferences. When i 1st tried a 219b i was very underwhelmed, in fact it took 2 yrs for me to appreciate. Being used to CW colour temps, just looked warm and orange :laughing:.... Crazy bit now, CW look.........well cold and blue. I am quite fond of the 4000k and 5000k nichia's, sometimes it just takes time to adjust and get used to.

If not already(i like the xpg2 4000k also) try out the 4000k xpl HI, real nice!


----------



## torchsarecool

I will be looking out for warmer tints now for flooders....soon as i turned it on it struck a cord with me. Such an easy Going light to the eyes 
I wont rule out nichia yet then. Ill try a 90+ CRI in a warmer tint and see if thats any better. The one i have is 83 CRI 5000k and its "ok" but not good enough to keep


----------



## Father Azmodius

And a close up after some polish


----------



## ven

torchsarecool said:


> I will be looking out for warmer tints now for flooders....soon as i turned it on it struck a cord with me. Such an easy Going light to the eyes
> I wont rule out nichia yet then. Ill try a 90+ CRI in a warmer tint and see if thats any better. The one i have is 83 CRI 5000k and its "ok" but not good enough to keep





Liking 4000k, maybe try the 219b and 219c in 4000k flavours............


----------



## HwyChef

Family photo!

http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Hwychef/library/Maglite


----------



## Bdm82

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I found that I really like the runtime, heat dissipation and feel for the Nitecore EC4 series-they really fit well in my hand too....
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/A75EDA53-8095-4008-8D6F-810676EDFBDF.jpg
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/A41D19E9-1769-47D0-BEEC-FA0B9F7CF9A2.jpg


I don't know why but there's something oddly satisfying about this pic. Maybe it's because I know you'd have to get a lot of use to justify multiples. Maybe it's because it's basically art with how they mash... I dunno. 


Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Wait, you mean everybody else doesn't buy at least one of every available option? I guess I took the saying "if two is one, then one is none a little too literal...


That's good right there. There are so many brands and so many lights to choose from... other than small lights like the BLF348, Nitecore Tube, and Lumintop Tools, I'm always on to the next...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Part of the reason for The redundancy is that even if I am no longer a Flight Nurse, I have always had a soft spot for search & rescue. It is such a helpless feeling when someone you love is missing-I salute all first responders and volunteers...a long, long time ago, my first born son who is developmentally disabled was
dropped off at the wrong bus stop on a Halloween Friday night. Being on that side of search and rescue was a real eye opening experience. He was found safe & sound, but whenever I deal with families who have a missing loved one I always remember how it felt. I also have two Four Sevens S-18's, the largest lights I own- they are often primary, with the EC4's as backups number two & three. It is also cool to be able to hand off several of these lights to fellow SAR's to use...


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

I was reminiscing as I was looking through old photos for posting some lights for sale and a few stood out to me. I hope you enjoy this trip down my memory lane of flashlights.

At one time I owned every flavor of Ti-PD.











Coolest Nautilus I've ever owned.









Tri-V spooning.





How random it is to own two Tri-V version and have the last two digits of the serials match?





One light I wish I never sold. Wonder who has it now?





SOYCD run of 10 CPF V10R Ti lights.





Another light I wish I never sold - Damascus LF2XT in the middle. Maybe someday Hiro will sell it back to me.





Machining a triple for a V10R.





My first Haiku triple. And yes, this was out before Tana was offering them.


----------



## Nicrod

~Deicide~ said:


>



My kind of lights!! Very cool pair!!

Nick


----------



## MAD777

Beautiful trip down memory lane, SOYCD!


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Beautiful trip down memory lane, SOYCD!




+1

Awesome Sean, amazing lights that have been in your possession and i bet there are plenty more.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> +1
> 
> Awesome Sean, amazing lights that have been in your possession and i bet there are plenty more.


+2 we know there are plenty more


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond

Well there is this one. I was pretty big into the E-series Surefire lights when I first go into the hobby.






And this was a favorite family portrait of mine.


----------



## archimedes

It would be shorter and simpler to just list any grail lights that you _haven't_ owned SOYCD, lol

( ... if there are any ... )

Beautiful photos, bro !


----------



## TKC




----------



## ven

Amazing sean, WOW what a family of stunners


----------



## Wheezy59

A few copper pieces


----------



## Offgridled

Wheezy59 said:


> A few copper pieces


Beautiful!!!


----------



## puinsai




----------



## staticx57

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I was reminiscing as I was looking through old photos for posting some lights for sale and a few stood out to me. I hope you enjoy this trip down my memory lane of flashlights.
> 
> 
> Tri-V spooning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How random it is to own two Tri-V version and have the last two digits of the serials match?


This needs to be reposted


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## irongate

bykfixer said:


>



Nice with the different colors of the plants.


----------



## deye223

from humble beginnings to a better collection one day , all I had before joining here was the led lenser stuff and the olight tritons 




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

and then I got to looking at how crappy these pics were compared to a lot on here and had a play and I think I did alright 




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

cheers D


----------



## MAD777

Broad selection of lights deye. 
If you keep taking pictures like that, Fenix is going to hire you!


----------



## Offgridled

Great collection and pics for sure.


----------



## bykfixer

My desk:




Backups to my EDC's




Showing the precise machining


----------



## peter yetman

I love that Stantec BendiLight. Is that the High Cri version?
P


----------



## vadimax

Nothing compares to the light I am trained to deliver :devil:


----------



## Eric242

The runtime seems to suck though.....


----------



## Bogie

And no rechargeable option

Staying on topic a new addition 
Milky Mod KL1 Creemator triple (has a bad driver)


----------



## Offgridled

Decisions decisions...



image upload free


----------



## MAD777

Offgridled said:


> Decisions decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> image upload free


Obviously having trouble making a decision! CPF solution: buy them all. LOL


----------



## bykfixer

peter yetman said:


> I love that Stantec BendiLight. Is that the High Cri version?
> P



In a purple haze world it's CRI 100. 
If you want your world to be a purple haze it's the one for you. 

As a bonus it's 75 blumens shine around corners


----------



## ven

Just enough room in the case for a mankini, then a beach night OG

Awesome p60 family there, cryos overload


----------



## Nyg3

Heres my new small collection of flashlights and i'm soon going to upgrade it with a X7! I also have a Ledlenser P7R, but i excluded it from the photo 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> Obviously having trouble making a decision! CPF solution: buy them all. LOL


These are some of my little Legos my problem is choosing ones to play with. My solution play with them all. 😆


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Just enough room in the case for a mankini, then a beach night OG
> 
> Awesome p60 family there, cryos overload


I keep them right next to my. My idea of the ultimate bug out box


----------



## Lex Icon

vadimax said:


> Nothing compares to the light I am trained to deliver :devil:


???????
Mushroom season in Lithuania ??


----------



## Offgridled

Maglite round up. 2000-5000 lumens.






free upload image


----------



## LiftdT4R

Offgridled said:


> Maglite round up. 2000-5000 lumens.



Good looking Mags!! Nice and bright too! Good to see some Mag love still on this board.


----------



## Offgridled

LiftdT4R said:


> Good looking Mags!! Nice and bright too! Good to see some Mag love still on this board.


Thanks bro....2 of them are adventure sport and the rest are modified by "kyfishguy" he makes incredible cool mods. All run on. 26650 power..


----------



## Newlumen

LiftdT4R said:


> Good looking Mags!! Nice and bright too! Good to see some Mag love still on this board.



Nice..


----------



## wimmer21

Offgridled said:


> Maglite round up. 2000-5000 lumens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free upload image



I want a stubby and one of those little triples too. Would you please buy them for me? You will be showered with gifts of currency and praise or I'll cover shipping at least. I can't buy them myself because my brain can't take on another subforum right now... I'm spread out too thin as it is. 

Thanks in advance
your pal, wim


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> I want a stubby and one of those little triples too. Would you please buy them for me? You will be showered with gifts of currency and praise or I'll cover shipping at least. I can't buy them myself because my brain can't take on another subforum right now... I'm spread out too thin as it is.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> your pal, wim


Consider it done. What color hosts? Do you want the single xm-l2 or the triple Nichia 219C 80+ CRI in the stubby?

Xm-l2 is on the left. 



image hosting

Business end



image upload


----------



## wimmer21

Offgridled said:


> Consider it done. What color hosts? Do you want the single xm-l2 or the triple Nichia 219C 80+ CRI in the stubby?
> 
> Xm-l2 is on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> image hosting
> 
> Business end
> 
> 
> 
> image upload



Ooo tough choice... the triple Nichia is so tempting, but you know how I love my throw. I better go with the single xml2... "on the left". LOL I'm sure it was on the left from where you were standing. :laughing:

Those little triples are the bomb though... they're what I'm really liking. I think I need both a silver and a black. If you're serious text me a ballpark price for all 3 lights and I'll paypal you that plus a little extra, then I'll start on my hurray for OG thread in the Cheers 'N Jeers section.


----------



## wimmer21

Silver for the stubby!

You will be honored with your own personal section in my "my lights" post.


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> Silver for the stubby!


I'll send him an email then I'll copy it to you. He will most likely get back to me tomorrow. The mini triples are incredible. . I think having one of each stubby is a good idea.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The last eight posts need more cats.  

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Very nice mag family OG, love it


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Very nice mag family OG, love it


Thx bro.. fun lights to show the cops


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The last eight posts need more cats.
> 
> ~ Chance




img hosting


----------



## nosuchagency




----------



## Offgridled

post images


----------



## Nichia!




----------



## Newlumen

Nichia! said:


>



very nice. Saw your unboxing video. Congrats.


----------



## Nichia!

Thank you


----------



## Offgridled

That's a box of pure joy!!


----------



## LED_Power_Forums

Nichia! said:


> Thank you



Saw your unboxing video too. Sure that is an astounding amount of flashlight! Nice collection you have there...except those pesky house flies would like to have a fair share with you. :laughing: You trying to set up a torchlight shop or something? oo: I wonder...do you buy those in one go or what? :thinking:


----------



## ven

Cool box of goodies, like!!! Can i ask why so many dupes(not that it matters being a flashaholic:naughty

Quint quad
219c 5000k/xp-g2 5000k/219c 5000k/xpl HI 5000k/219bt 4000k


----------



## Str8stroke

Nichia, I feel it is my job to tell you.....It is time to seek Professional help for your light problem. The first step to recovery is to send me 1/2 of your collection. hehehe Awesome bro!


----------



## Nichia!

Thank you everyone, yes in one go!
And I have another one coming!


----------



## Nichia!

Nice setup ven as always


----------



## bykfixer

Got out the SLR again today....

























Did somebody says cats?



Cats? Oh crap! Where?


----------



## ven

:laughing: love it, cool pics there mr fixer. PK overload, so much in the design, PK lights make some of the best pics imo.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> .....
> 
> Did somebody says cats?
> 
> 
> 
> Cats? Oh crap! Where?


 
How cool is that/him/her? 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How cool is that/him/her?
> 
> ~ Chance



Marvin is a boy. He replaced his sister George who got an egg stuck. 

We named him Marvin back when he was about the size of the crickets he now eats because he looked like a martian insect back then.


Thanks Ven, lots of 'hard edges' make them very photogenic in the early day sun.


----------



## bykfixer

Here's some SureFire and SureFire 2.0...





The early morning sun cast a weird light on the pollen covered table that caused the lights to almost appear to be floating.


----------



## ven

Cooooool line up mr fixer


----------



## DAN92

Nice picture bykfixer. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD777

Really cool picture, bykfixer!


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks fellas.

dem Bones dem Bones! 




All that pollen on a stimpled surface made for a weird reflection from the tail cap of the Rayolite circa 1916 or 17.


----------



## Capolini

*The Two furthest throwing reflector based LED torches around*:naughty:* Unless some mad scientist is living in a cave and being secretive about his success!**

TK61vn V4[1800 Lumens/770Kcd] on left*******TN42vn[2400 Lumens/780Kcd] on Right

**
*


----------



## irongate

Offgridled said:


> post images



You might be prepared with that combination!


----------



## tab665

Capolini said:


> *The Two furthest throwing reflector based LED torches around*:naughty:* Unless some mad scientist is living in a cave and being secretive about his success!**
> 
> TK61vn V4[1800 Lumens/770Kcd] on left*******TN42vn[2400 Lumens/780Kcd] on Right*




close but no cigar. vinh has yet to outdo himself from a year and a half ago..... http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Limited-Edition-The-1M-Lux-Reflector-Thrower


----------



## Capolini

tab665 said:


> close but no cigar. vinh has yet to outdo himself from a year and a half ago..... http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Limited-Edition-The-1M-Lux-Reflector-Thrower


 
OH,,Yes

The V4 was NEVER measured against the TM36vn. If the TM36vn would have happened to be the winner, Then I apologize I should have said, "LIGHTS STILL AVAILABLE"! In this case that would be the TN42vn.


----------



## Offgridled

irongate said:


> You might be prepared with that combination!


Next to my bed nightly


----------



## Str8stroke

Cross post from Knife & Lights. I just love this combo. They go well together. Maker Quad & Spyderco Para 3. Like I mentioned in that thread, this knife is a perfect working EDC. Bank vault solid & sharp enough to slice a leaf floating down the river.


----------



## ven

For things that go bump in the night............................especially when they roll off!


----------



## Offgridled

Bumpity bump for those beauty's


----------



## Genna

Aleph2 & Aleph19's


----------



## Offgridled

Beautiful line up genna


----------



## ChrisGarrett

Not a glamour shot of anything and certainly not SOTA lights, but I got a deal on two Pelican 1060s, one with pic-n-pluck foam and one without, but I had that bit of foam, so I started trying to figure out how to get some of my lights off my vanity, which I don't use all that much.

Didn't want to start with dissimilar batteries/cells, so it's a ShiningBeam I-Mini, a FourSevens Quark Tactical and one of my first boutique lights, a Fenix PD32. I thawed out two NCR-As and grabbed some spare CR123As I've had sitting around, as they can be used in all the lights and finally, a SAK Classic to round out the group. I have a slot left for four more CR123As, or 16340s, but there was no room for a charger, unless I look for an Olight, or Redilast Flex USB charger.

Chris


----------



## Genna

Offgridled said:


> Beautiful line up genna



Thank you OG


----------



## puinsai




----------



## Nyg3

Just recieved new X7 marauder to my small Olight family! Really like the lights, expecially the R50 which is my favourite.

S1R Baton
X7 Marauder
R50 Pro Seeker





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## staticx57

You definitely have an eye for photograhpy!



ven said:


> For things that go bump in the night............................especially when they roll off!


You


----------



## ven

Thanks for kind words staticx

Some 4000k 219bt action


----------



## Offgridled

That's a cool pic ven. All it needs now is a cricket


----------



## ven

Cheers OG, just for you


----------



## Offgridled

A well protected light. Love it


----------



## Offgridled

Offgridled said:


> A well protected light. Love it


And what is this guy's name



image


----------



## MAD777

Offgridled said:


> And what is this guy's name



... And did he give you your flashlight back? LOL


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> ... And did he give you your flashlight back? LOL


He's playing dead. Like petrified wood


----------



## ven

He was just a stick in the mud till Spike took a shine to him.................


----------



## ven

219bt...................very nice 4000k..................becoming a fav CT of late, little warmer but not too warm to make colours too exaggerated if makes sense.


----------



## MAD777

The collection.... 
(minus the headlamps) 
Most are high performance modded by @vinhnguyen54


----------



## puinsai

The Okluma Tiny DC family (left to right: Ti, Brass, Cu, Bronze)


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> The collection....
> (minus the headlamps)
> Most are high performance modded by @vinhnguyen54


That's some sweet eye candy you got there Mad


----------



## bykfixer

MAD777 said:


> The collection....
> (minus the headlamps)
> Most are high performance modded by @vinhnguyen54



Yessssssss!!!


----------



## ven

WOW, that is a table of awesomeness MAD.....................i need me one of them for the bed side


"honey have you a light i can use" ...................."hell no i have 40!"

You know you have it right when you can not fit a single mug on the table:naughty:...................dusting is a thing of the past All you need now is CG's display.....:naughty:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

MAD777 said:


> The collection....
> (minus the headlamps)
> Most are high performance modded by @vinhnguyen54



"No, no. Not MAD as in crazy. It's MAD as in angry. I'm angry at darkness. I don't want to rule the world, I just want to illuminate it." 

- MAD777


----------



## MAD777

You guys are HILARIOUS!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

MAD777 said:


> You guys are HILARIOUS!



Thank you. I laughed at that one, myself. It was a two beer joke.  

~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman

I used to work with a guy who laughed to himself all the time. When we asked what he was laughing at he said he'd told himself a joke, except this time he hadn't heard it before.
P


----------



## ven

A cu between two ti's


----------



## Nichia!

ven said:


> A cu between two ti's



Beautiful lights ven! My Ti & Copper Nichia is my all time favorite AAA flashlights...


----------



## ven

I like them nichia, normally i am not too much of an AAA fan tbh(dont tell Jon!!) due to output/run times. But i dont mind the form, especially on work keys. After the ti TOOL 219bt...............well i like that nichia flavour a lot(the quad z2 a few posts above is 4x 219bt)I had to get another ti and a cu version too. The UI works better on the cu clicky for me, but the ti is more compact(little easy to accidental activate i have found to). Callum will end up with one, he can take his pick!


----------



## Eric242

These are my favourites right now....... because they have my blood, sweat & tears in/on them  Well, at least I have anodized and stonewashed these Ti lights myself. Except for the two mules which were beadblasted and anodized by tino_ale and then stonewashed by me. And then there´s Tana´s work. His mods with the LuciDrv2 are really great. Much better than what the B.O.S.S. lights have to offer in my mind. Way more options. I find anything that´s not off the shelf more interesting........






















Eric


----------



## ven

WOW Eric, love love love them all


----------



## Eric242

Thanks Ven.

A HID light was roughed up pretty bad this noon in front of my place......... here´s the story:











The big one had to be disposed of......

Eric


----------



## wimmer21

So many amazing and useful works of art displayed here. Whenever I pop in there is always something new and interesting that I've never seen before!


----------



## Nichia!

Eric242 said:


> Thanks Ven.
> 
> A HID light was roughed up pretty bad this noon in front of my place......... here´s the story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big one had to be disposed of......
> 
> Eric



Priceless


----------



## ven

+1 awesome :laughing:

and a little crazy! love it:twothumbs


----------



## Offgridled

+1 great stuff here today loving it!!


----------



## Genna




----------



## MAD777

Extremely nice lineup Eric!!!


----------



## Offgridled

Another beauty Genna. What engine is running that sweet light?


----------



## bykfixer

A 1k lumen drop in from fourleaf...




Hmmm... Pelican M6 2320?




Or Pentagon eX2?




Opted to place a P60 in the Pentagon and the LED in the Pelican.


----------



## Genna

Offgridled said:


> Another beauty Genna. What engine is running that sweet light?



Thanks OG!

It's a LARGE TripLED XPL HI 5A3 (4000K) with a 4.5Amp Linear Tana3 driver


----------



## Genna

Eric242 said:


> Thanks Ven.
> 
> A HID light was roughed up pretty bad this noon in front of my place......... here´s the story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big one had to be disposed of......
> 
> Eric



Nice story with a just end


----------



## Pinarello

More information on this light, please.


----------



## Daniel_sk

Surefire UM2


----------



## cerbie

The family, hanging out, with some recent work by Hogo:





Not enough holsters for everybody, poor plain black rotary. It's not a trick of the light: the left-most one (last purple one) is a different shade than the right-side one's tail cap. Left to right: purple HCRI clicky, pink HCRI Tactical (Why not, right?), HCRI Rotary, and purple/plain mixed HCRI clicky w/ 18650 tube.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

My herd of Zebras being pursued by Novatacs, one is missing from the group and the two 18650 auxiliary fuel tanks are empty-one even shows the creative "spring bypass" accomplished with part of a metal measuring tape....
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/B09A3248-6E58-4544-99C3-651CED242C7D.jpg


----------



## kaichu dento

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


>


----------



## Offgridled

Genna said:


> Thanks OG!
> 
> It's a LARGE TripLED XPL HI 5A3 (4000K) with a 4.5Amp Linear Tana3 driver


I know that pumps out the light!! Sweet..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## bykfixer

Happy Birthday!


----------



## staticx57

There is a light here somewhere
:naughty:


----------



## ven

I spy.......................:naughty:


----------



## ven

Nichia............got me thinking about how many nichia LED's i have. There are more, i forgot the oveready 219b mule,HDS rotary 219b, works TOOL 219bt and a couple of 219b/219c's in work(off top of my head).
L-R of what i remembered! 
Novatac 120E 219bt 4000k/ p60vn 219c 5000k mule/ sportac 219b single mode/ 219bt 4000k h17f quad/ 219b triple/ 219b 4000k(gunga mod)/ quad 219c 5000k bistro/ p60vn triple mule 219c 5000k/ olight m20vn 219b/ 2x TOOL 219bt


----------



## ven

I had forgot the v11r 219c(gunga) and the haiku tana triple 219b as well.............

Little nichia pic


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Q. How many really good flashlights does a flashaholic need? 

A. One more; ... for now. 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Q. How many really good flashlights does a flashaholic need?
> 
> A. One more; ... for now.
> 
> ~ Chance


+1 on one


----------



## staticx57

+1 for good luck as well. I think that brings the total to three. Now that you have received the all of them the loop starts again. I'll leave the next thing to byk as he is good at showing off what happens eventually


----------



## ven

Then you need a back up for the 3, then an emergency back up for the back up.............in ti, cu, Al................


----------



## MAD777

I'm good as long as there's one on the way. Oh wait... I have two on the way. I guess one is a backup.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> I spy.......................:naughty:


An 005! (to complete your ryhme Mark) 

Is it an all Ti one, or one of the classics from yesteryear though?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> I spy.......................:naughty:



with my little eye, something really gross in the top, left-hand corner of that picture. :huh2: .. :green: ... ...:eeew:

~ Chance


----------



## staticx57

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> with my little eye, something really gross in the top, left-hand corner of that picture. :huh2: .. :green: ... ...:eeew:
> 
> ~ Chance



It's just a hand haha. One of the videos here: https://www.youtube.com/user/bigclivedotcom/videos


----------



## staticx57

easilyled said:


> An 005! (to complete your ryhme Mark)
> 
> Is it an all Ti one, or one of the classics from yesteryear though?



One of the classics. I did email Data to pin this exact light down. It has been upgraded to the STFu driver which is nice.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

staticx57 said:


> It's just a hand haha. One of the videos here: https://www.youtube.com/user/bigclivedotcom/videos



OH! OK. I see it now. Why's it all pink and wrinkled? 

~ Chance :laughing: 

I just checked-out your videos. Very impressive! :twothumbs


----------



## staticx57

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> OH! OK. I see it now. Why's it all pink and wrinkled?
> 
> ~ Chance :laughing:
> 
> I just checked-out your videos. Very impressive! :twothumbs



Not my videos. Just mindless ramblings of cheap electronics I like to watch while having a few beverages every now and then


----------



## ven

Very cool staticx, your acquiring quite a collection of little gems(not the sweets!)................would be cool for a family grail pic


----------



## Str8stroke

staticx, I have never seen one machined quite like that one. Looks like the soap dish groves were done first, then the outside machining. Neat classic. Can you tell us more. Like year? Did they have serial numbers then?


----------



## jonwkng

Muyshondt Aeon Mk.III Copper


----------



## Ozythemandias

Ven, love your lights!!! I gotta get the entire family together, until then have some of Henry's work:

View attachment 5288


A size comparison I took:

View attachment 5289


My Zebra collection (it changed since this pic was taken)


----------



## staticx57

Str8stroke said:


> staticx, I have never seen one machined quite like that one. Looks like the soap dish groves were done first, then the outside machining. Neat classic. Can you tell us more. Like year? Did they have serial numbers then?



You know I wish I knew more about it. I know it's a 005 but the seller I bought it from was not sure of the vintage and the features of it other than it having the upgraded STFu driver. I can also tell it has the SSC P4 emitter. No serial number


----------



## parnass

My Pelican lights: 1AAA, 2AAA, 1AA, and 2AA.


----------



## ven




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:thumbsup: Good pictures, ven. :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## ChibiM

Old picture:




a few more





I have almost none of them anymore! 
I`ve had many more, but cut down to about 10 orso. Liked Sunwayman a lot.


----------



## Hoodzy

My new member


----------



## Hoodzy

What kinda light is this i like it!


Genna said:


>


----------



## Genna

Hoodzy said:


> What kinda light is this i like it!



It's a McGizmo Aleph3 head modded by Tana with a FiveMega E-C 1x18650 body and a Surefire Z41 tailcap...in the meantime a matte finish Z59 tailcap


----------



## peter yetman

Nice Genna,
Here's one for CG....


----------



## ven

Very cool P, dont know if i want to drink you or switch you on Got to love a bit of Z...................


----------



## ven




----------



## ven




----------



## Str8stroke

ven, nice clip job.


----------



## Nichia!

ven said:


>



Beautiful Tools perfect 4/7 Clips..


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


>


Looks great!


----------



## camelight

My new tn40s. It's arrived just today and i hope i will have time on starday to go to near by lake and test it properly




(this 200 meters it get there so easily)


----------



## MAD777

Congratulations camelight! 
TN40S is a fabulous light!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> Here's one for CG....



 

~ CG


----------



## Newlumen

Congrats camel light. Tn40svn is the monster light..


----------



## Hoodzy

Just bought this bby


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Only 19 years old, but already taking great flashlight pictures. :twothumbs Very inspiring, Hoodzy. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Here goes:



The 3 stages of prototype and a first edition PRX.




Pelican M6 w/1000 lumen drop in, a 2nd gen 2350 and 5th gen 2360.




PR-1 tailcap minus wings and clip modified to fit FL2.




Some early Inovas




Inova X0 with PR-1 clip.




Pentagon eX2 from the rear




GI Joe TL 122C clone




And a few on my mantel. Note the PR-1 on a stock 6P


----------



## Modernflame

I figure I'll join the fun. Hey Bykfixer, I dig the pocket clips on your pocket rockets and your 6P. What is that exactly?

From left to right: Thrunite T10, Olight M18 Maverick, SF 6P w/ Malkoff M61, Solarforce LM2, Thrunite TN12 (2016) neutral, Elzetta Bravo, Malkoff Hound Dog 18650 (neutral), OR bored Elzetta Charlie, Malkoff Hound Dog Super (neutral).


----------



## bykfixer

The clip that comes with a PR-1 minus a wee bit of metal inside the proprietary shaped circle.




Protruding ear clipped with a grinder.




A few passes inside the circle with a drum sander to easily slide over the o-rings of weather proof bodies without damaging the o-rings.

Once the anti-twist ears were gone it would go onto FL2's etc, but I figured either remove o-rings and install it, re-install o-rings or just over size it slightly.


----------



## Hoodzy

Thank you 


Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Only 19 years old, but already taking great flashlight pictures. :twothumbs Very inspiring, Hoodzy.
> 
> ~ Chance


----------



## puinsai




----------



## redvalkyrie

Off topic, puinsai is that a Victorinox watch? Great looking light too!


----------



## archimedes

Looks like a Breitling Chrono Avenger on a Zulu strap ... ?


----------



## MAD777

Just added a dedicated thrower to the arsenal. Acebeam T21vn with 500,000 lux (1414 meters).


----------



## Offgridled

Beautiful mad


----------



## staticx57

Project teaser
Hmm what emitter is this? :devil:


----------



## eraursls1984

staticx57 said:


> Project teaser
> Hmm what emitter is this? :devil:


Nichia 319?


----------



## ven

eraursls1984 said:


> Nichia 319?




+1


----------



## MRsDNF

Two lights were built as a tribute to Old-Lumens who passed away on the 20.12.16. They were built as close as possible to a spec he desired. This is my interpretation of Justins way of building lights so where possible items are bolted together instead of threaded. The spec is as follows. XHP70 led, LUM 5-90 reflector, driver by RMM. 46mm SRK 32x 7135 Driver V2, Flash Light Lens lens and 6 30Q batteries run 2S 3P.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Well done, sir! I dig the bolts. Wonderful innovation to the world of flashlights. :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## AndyF

Very intriguing details. The Lum reflector really looks great.


----------



## ven

Very special MRsDNF, i did not scroll down from the 1st pic for a good 30s or so..............trying to work out the crazy(in a good way) design. Only to then realise its 2 lights


----------



## ven

1800k and 5000k


----------



## Genna

Custom light from *LASER*
Bronze ceracoted Leef 1x18650 M2C body, with black ceracoted Z41 and KL3 head and a neutral XM-L @ 3Amp


----------



## easilyled

MRsDNF said:


> Two lights were built as a tribute to Old-Lumens who passed away on the 20.12.16. They were built as close as possible to a spec he desired. This is my interpretation of Justins way of building lights so where possible items are bolted together instead of threaded. The spec is as follows. XHP70 led, LUM 5-90 reflector, driver by RMM. 46mm SRK 32x 7135 Driver V2, Flash Light Lens lens and 6 30Q batteries run 2S 3P.



Wonderful tribute, originality and craftmanship!


----------



## hadeswolf

Do these novelties count?


----------



## MAD777

Wow! Impressive, beautiful, an appropriate remembrance, MRsDNF!


----------



## Str8stroke

very nice MRsDNF.


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> 1800k and 5000k


Love it bro


----------



## ven

Cheers OG


----------



## louis clarke ii




----------



## ven




----------



## Genna




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:wave: Hi, Louis. Welcome to CPF. Great picture and collection. :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## mhpreston

Impulse purchase on holiday in HK...


----------



## mhpreston

Transiting through HK (home of nitecore I believe) and found a lovely shop near the Man Mo Temple. Couldn't resist these two!


----------



## kaichu dento

louis clarke ii said:


>


Nice shot! Now take another picture with just the copper and post it in the Show off your copper thread!


----------



## cyberescudo

Fenix TK47


----------



## MAD777

cyberescudo said:


> Fenix TK47


Yikes! I'm impressed with the photography as much as I am with the flashlight!


----------



## RGRAY

That reminded me of my light. 😉


----------



## puinsai




----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

A quick look at the Lumintop "Prince" & "Mini-Prince" collection...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/16541DCF-AC6D-48DA-9B1E-EFED40135AC9.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/FAF3998C-E482-4B3A-B0F9-A9CB8097FF9A.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/64D492CA-E714-40B4-9C8A-21BF3391D64B.jpg

Amazing the heat generated:
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/ED9887A0-8C28-4C57-A855-8FC5B8C646B7.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/7E82B0AB-E199-4935-BB7B-E412111CB44D.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/DF36D3A0-2B11-473A-9D3D-BA61121E49C9.jpg
Using the holster from my Xeno Cube for the "Mini-Prince"...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/B598A0EB-E777-436C-90A4-3290FD3C2A45.jpg


----------



## ven

Very nice eddie, you sure have some amazing collections going( i bet a lot more that are stored away and yet to be found )


----------



## Genna

Oveready Custom Surefire 9P


----------



## mhpreston

mhpreston said:


> Transiting through HK (home of nitecore I believe) and found a lovely shop near the Man Mo Temple. Couldn't resist these two!
> 
> Sorry- double posted due to slow WiFi. How do I delete duplicates?


----------



## cyberescudo

Manker T01 II NW


----------



## MAD777

Astrolux K01 XPL 5000K tint 14500 battery - Copper


----------



## MAD777

The BEAST.... 
@VINHNGUYEN54 modded Acebeam X45vn sporting quad XHP70.2 emitters at 6500K producing *25,000 lumen, 150,000 lux*


----------



## Nichia!

cyberescudo said:


> Manker T01 II NW



How is the tint? Is it green?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

ven said:


> Very nice eddie, you sure have some amazing collections going( i bet a lot more that are stored away and yet to be found )



I was looking for specs on a light I bought a couple years ago on the CPF Marketplace, and found out three of my lights were unmarked Vinh lights....


----------



## ven

How cool is that eddie, i dont know how you would keep tabs on everything................crazy stuff 

MAD thats awesome, congrats on the beast


----------



## Eric242

I shot a few pictures of my lights today..... different themes that were already posted in other threads but....









































Except for a Imalent DN35, Nitecore CI6, Sunwayman M25C Ti and a Fivemega/Lumensfactory Megalennium Lego (I guess these were a bit ashamed to show up for the shooT9 that´s my collection today.


----------



## ven

WOW Eric, you have amazing taste, beautiful light family :kewlpics:


----------



## MAD777

Eric, those are beautiful day or night!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:thumbsup: Great pictures, Eric. :thumbsup: That you have a collection to be envied goes with out saying, and as ven stated, very tasteful.

~ Chance


----------



## easilyled

An extremely impressive collection and great photos Eric242. :thumbsup:


----------



## staticx57

Amazing photos and collection Eric!


----------



## Eric242

Thanks guys


----------



## Trevilux

Last Arrived, Manker E02, my most powerful flashlight with NiMH 1xAAA battery (Turbo; more than 200 lumens)


----------



## kaichu dento

Trevilux said:


> Last Arrived, Manker E02, my most powerful flashlight with NiMH 1xAAA battery (Turbo; more than 200 lumens)


Looking forward to getting one, or more, of these.


----------



## cyberescudo

Nichia! said:


> How is the tint? Is it green?



It's a nice nw tint about 4500K No tendency to green.


----------



## Str8stroke

With all the obligations and privileges granted to me as a verified Level 1 supporter, I hear by bestow upon Eric242 the Post of the Month Award! Congratulations Eric!


----------



## Nichia!

cyberescudo said:


> It's a nice nw tint about 4500K No tendency to green.



Thank you


----------



## wimmer21

Eric242 said:


> I shot a few pictures of my lights today..... different themes that were already posted in other threads but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for a Imalent DN35, Nitecore CI6, Sunwayman M25C Ti and a Fivemega/Lumensfactory Megalennium Lego (I guess these were a bit ashamed to show up for the shooT9 that´s my collection today.



I was going to post a pic but I believe I'll wait a bit. Haha amazing, Eric!!!


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> Yikes! I'm impressed with the photography as much as I am with the flashlight!


+1 So nice


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

So after talking with Chance about duplicates & triplicates, I decided to try a group photo of any light I had that was a duplicate or triplicate. I wasn't extremely strict, of I had a AAA L08 & a AA L10, I let that pass. So here they are....
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/CC491E0B-E16F-4B6D-97E5-3837583FBDF3.jpg
Ooops, almost forgot the worms...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/B6647B6D-A35D-433C-BD47-7A401595035F.jpg
And the A01's
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ts/24C3B1FB-02AB-4F94-84A1-270984959503_1.jpg
And the Preons...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ts/D27D2EF3-FF21-4C76-84CD-FFB72FFB3E7E_1.jpg
Slightly different view...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/AF04A22A-11B1-4FBC-B60F-FB3358BB0A5A.jpg
Sorry for the low quality photos, my digital camera died after two shots, my iPhone after 4, and my poor IPOD 6 had to do all the work...

Oh yeah,
Here are the poor lights that don't have twins...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/9312745A-15B4-46E1-8694-80721865164B.jpg
Also the caveat that there are still all the lights in vehicles, bug out bags, etc plus could not find my entire collection of Icon lights, Deerelights and all my Solarforce hosts but this is at least 200 of my lights...


----------



## MAD777

You know I've always wondered where the name *Crazy* Eddie came from...... Mystery solved! LOL 

Seriously, what an amazing collection!!! :bow:


----------



## staticx57

Theres no shortage of nice lights in that collection, eddie. :twothumbs


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst! 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Here's a pretty picture. 





~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> So after talking with Chance about duplicates & triplicates, .......



Oh, yes. There's my precious; in the bottom right hand corner ........ Come to Papa lit-ta fella.  Rubs hands together in a very menacing fashion, and laughs in a way that scares The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and her cat.

~ Chance 





Photo Credit 
- Crazyeddiethefirst


----------



## ven

Had to wait till i got in to see eddie's lights..........killer day! WOW amazing stuff


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Oh, yes. There's my precious; in the bottom right hand corner ........ Come to Papa lit-ta fella.  Rubs hands together in a very menacing fashion, and laughs in a way that scares The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and her cat.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pics, I am embarrassed I did not even have the Preons straightened up, but the time it took just to put all the lights back into holsters and hiding places took an inordinate amount of time and had to be done before the Mrs got home and realized how many lights there really are. I had planned to update my Foursevens collection picture since I added another 8 or 10 in the last year(could not pass up the CR2 Mini's when on sale). I will try and do better next time. I really want to do some light & knife photos, but since my digital camera died yesterday I may have to impact my light/knife budget to get a new one...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> *Sorry for the poor quality pics, *I am embarrassed I did not even have the Preons straightened up, but the time it took just to put all the lights back into holsters and hiding places took an inordinate amount of time and had to be done before the Mrs got home and realized how many lights there really are. I had planned to update my Foursevens collection picture since I added another 8 or 10 in the last year(could not pass up the CR2 Mini's when on sale). I will try and do better next time. I really want to do some light & knife photos, but since my digital camera died yesterday I may have to impact my light/knife budget to get a new one...



Your staging didn't bother me one little bit; I liked all your pictures. :thumbsup: However, I am amused imagining you rushing around to take pictures before The Mrs. returned home. That's funny! :laughing: You may be crazy, but you're not stupid. Crazylikeafoxeddiethefirst.

~ Chance


----------



## Trevilux

Good new EDC this days....

Manker E14 II without the Tube 18650, for one IMR 18350







2 for daily use:
Nitecore TIP 2017 edition and MecArmy SGN5:


----------



## puinsai




----------



## staticx57




----------



## archimedes

@staticx57 did you flame color that Minion, or is that just from use on max ... ? (!)


----------



## wimmer21

^^^ :laughing:

Great pic, staticx57!


----------



## ven

Love it staticx


----------



## staticx57

archimedes said:


> @staticx57 did you flame color that Minion, or is that just from use on max ... ? (!)



Serge had a limited run where he flamed these himself  That man is seriously talented with his creations!

That being said, this light gets hot FAST.

wimmer and ven, thank you. I try and capture these beautiful lights with the pictures they deserve


----------



## archimedes

staticx57 said:


> Serge had a limited run where he flamed these himself  That man is seriously talented with his creations!
> ....



Nice, and congrats ! It looks great.

Looks like an exhaust tip ....


----------



## LiftdT4R

I'll be the odd man out today. I placed another Malkoff order and my stuff came in! It's rainy here in the northeast so I was busy this morning.

The 4D is a 1988 and has been beat up an banged around so I figured it's sometime to give her a little love with a Malkoff XM-L drop in, some Tenergy Centuras, a KAI SMO reflector and Malkoff glass.

The 2D is a BNIB 1989 that I picke dup in a lot of BNIB Mags a while back. I couldn't part with it so it's going in my work truck as a backup light. It's got a Malkoff XP-G2 drop in, Tenergy Centuras, a KAI OP reflector and Malkoff glass.












The Tenergy Centuras are awesome, they seem to hold a heck of a charge for months and I'm very happy with them. Along with the charger they are pricey but if you use your light for hours on end they will pay off.

EDIT: I used the optional Malkoff adapter for non-letter serials on these light too. Otherwise the drop ins are too small for the barrel.


----------



## bykfixer

Yesssssss!!! 
New in Box oldies ROOL!! 
Those Mag drop in's are amazing

Speaking of Malkoff-ing a vintage beater:



Laser Products brought into the new millenium




M61 WLL




MD2 clicky and a lanyard




Looking forward to see-ing more of the lift'd collection.


----------



## LiftdT4R

Wow, very very nice! Got to love those restomods! I've been on the lookout for a Surefire 6P classic that is bored or I could have bored for an 18650 to run with a Malkoff M61WL. The Malkoff warm tints are my favorite Malkoffs. I've e-mail Gene about making a Mag warm drop in but no luck unfortunately. 

Keep that one a user for sure, no shelf queen.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Did a little Titanium cleaning, upper left of drawer....
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/A660517E-5CFF-4B9A-A991-9A9296120170.jpg
Oops picture came in vertical- the King of ThronesVN, Titanium Seraph with triple, DeltaSigma 18650 & Manker got the spa treatment....


----------



## bykfixer

LiftdT4R said:


> Wow, very very nice! Got to love those restomods! I've been on the lookout for a Surefire 6P classic that is bored or I could have bored for an 18650 to run with a Malkoff M61WL. The Malkoff warm tints are my favorite Malkoffs. I've e-mail Gene about making a Mag warm drop in but no luck unfortunately.
> 
> Keep that one a user for sure, no shelf queen.



Will do sir.

Check into 16650's before you drill. They're getting pretty good.


----------



## bykfixer

Oops, wrong thread.

We'll just call it a double post then...:fail:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Did a little Titanium cleaning, upper left of drawer....
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/A660517E-5CFF-4B9A-A991-9A9296120170.jpg
> Oops picture came in vertical- the King of ThronesVN, Titanium Seraph with triple, DeltaSigma 18650 & Manker got the spa treatment....



With every new picture, Eddie's collection continues to impress.  

~ Chance


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Chance,
I was trying to shoot some Knife & light photos while the Mrs was away-here is what the kitchen looked like... more pix soon...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/50A1AE6F-5CEC-4F8A-9D14-F917B5F1B9F2.jpg

A few teasers:
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/A09F817A-4DFE-49E8-8F53-4C9E5B71629F.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/404A63A0-67B0-4D8A-BBDC-E22E0CA19AFA.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/41BACD7A-04E9-458C-8FAB-A3008E5D0B95.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/90204844-A588-4E35-83DB-204E6AFEEE07.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/DD7CFB65-9C81-443A-B6C5-9CCCBED5A4B9.jpg
Now with a few of my custom pens...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/2EC24571-CCA7-49FE-8B6A-4ABE078D9049.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/64351482-174E-41A5-9ED7-885D730D478E.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/111F0131-5371-40D5-AD72-0F9105C19242.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/196B03AA-6386-4E05-BA0E-93F6EB1FD0D2.jpg

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/A44EF528-9F7B-4B7D-90FB-6D3CC5C59439.jpg


----------



## xdayv

Crazye... do you happen to have 1 light per day out of 365 days a year? Or is it better (worse) than that? Awesome collection. How about the batts? LOL. :devil:


----------



## MAD777

Ha-ha! I love all of it, Eddie! :rock:


----------



## ven

Awesome eddie, love it


----------



## ven

Notascrazyaseddie, few lumintops


----------



## ven

Little bit of ti


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

That Haiku is so damn nice!


----------



## easilyled

Wow Mark! You have to love Ti. :thumbsup:


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> Notascrazyaseddie, few lumintops


This collection escalated quickly.:twothumbs


----------



## Genna

It grows and grows...


----------



## Offgridled

Wow that's a beautiful site Genna


----------



## ven

staticx57 said:


> This collection escalated quickly.:twothumbs




5 of them are 219b's , love the ct so could not resist although i am not really a big AAA fan(dont mind them, just not a 1st choice of fuel), i do like the TOOL's


----------



## ven

Genna that is magnificent !!! WOW


----------



## Offgridled

Ven I always love seeing your lights


----------



## Genna

Offgridled said:


> Wow that's a beautiful site Genna





ven said:


> Genna that is magnificent !!! WOW



Thanks guys, when I consider that I have started two years ago (for the second time), it pleases me every time when I look at them. I started with 3 modded Surefire's...


In the meantime, you two have a great and remarkable collection too!


----------



## MAD777

Genna said:


> It grows and grows...


Oh my, Genna! 
You have put us all to *shame! *


----------



## magellan

Wow. Beautiful display and collection.


----------



## staticx57

One heck of a collection :twothumbs


----------



## Offgridled

Genna said:


> Thanks guys, when I consider that I have started two years ago (for the second time), it pleases me every time when I look at them. I started with 3 modded Surefire's...
> 
> 
> In the meantime, you two have a great and remarkable collection too!


Here are a few I laid out to check batteries on the bed are some v54. 




image hosting without account


Lego land in the case. Other big throwers are in a other case and on my shelf for rotation. 



image sharing sites

The moded mags




upload pictures




free photo upload


----------



## LiftdT4R

Wow, nice collections everyone! Ven, didn't ya pick up a brass tool with the last Massdrop sale? The current one is open for another 2 weeks and they ship mid July if ya want one from the second round. I bought a few in case Lumintop doesn't make the light in brass.

Just wanted to say thanks again to bugsy714 for this awesome bored Surefire 6p. I have a Malkoff M61W in it which has an awesome ting. I wish they'd make a warm Maglite drop in. I also run it on the Keeppower 18650s which have a crazy good run time!


----------



## LiftdT4R

Offgridled said:


> Here are a few I laid out to check batteries on the bed are some v54.



Holy cow that's an awesome collection! I don;t feel as guilty about my own now!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

xdayv said:


> Crazye... do you happen to have 1 light per day out of 365 days a year? Or is it better (worse) than that? Awesome collection. How about the batts? LOL. :devil:



A wise man once taught me "if two is one, then one is none"....
I usually have a minimum of three lights & two knives and one pen on me at all times. Since I make my own pens, one is all I need.
I have a Niteyze modular key ring that allows me to only carry the keys/lights I need, leaving the unnecessary items in the car...
And if I use three lights a day, I can make it through the year without using the same light twice....and I actually have an average of 3-5 cells per light. I can recharge more than 20 cells at a time....
I can quit anytime I want to....
Hello, my name is Ed & I'm a flashaholic...
Hi Ed....


----------



## MAD777

Spoken like a true flashaholic. LOL :rock:


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> Spoken like a true flashaholic. LOL :rock:


From one to another I believe is appropriate


----------



## Kiany11

Couple of origin


----------



## Genna

MAD777 said:


> Oh my, Genna!
> You have put us all to *shame! *





magellan said:


> Wow. Beautiful display and collection.





staticx57 said:


> One heck of a collection :twothumbs



Many thanks, here you will get infected so highly


----------



## easilyled

Kiany11 said:


> Couple of origin



Very nice. Are they original Mac's?


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

My HDS collection so far:


----------



## peter yetman

Nice, I like the So Far.......
P


----------



## ven

Nice quad HDS..................i would be:thinking: every day on which to carry


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Thanks! Yeah it's a struggle sometimes to decide. I always carry atleast one HDS with me. But I have other nice lights that deserve pocket time aswell, it's the biggest struggle having a collection in my opinion, which to take with me this time, hehe. 

And yeah Peter, i'm always scouting the forums and i'm sure there will be many more HDS lights in the future I can't resist.

I just bought a copper BOSS 70 so no expansion the next few months but in the future, hell yeah!


----------



## Mattj96

Fivemega nickel plated 6p host, with cryos bezel and tail cap.


----------



## ven

Very cool Matt


----------



## Kiany11

easilyled said:


> Very nice. Are they original Mac's?


Yes both are original: neutral xml-edc and cool tri-edc


----------



## RGRAY

My Modamags:



Draco alm 10280
Draco TiN 10280
Drake TiCN (green trit) 10180
 Draco TiCN (green trit) 10280
Rocket TiCN 10280 10440


----------



## ChibiM

RGRAY said:


> My Modamags:
> 
> 
> 
> Draco alm 10280
> Draco TiN 10280
> Drake TiCN (green trit) 10180
> Draco TiCN (green trit) 10280
> Rocket TiCN 10280 and AAA



I see you like little lights  that AAA one looks huge in comparison.


----------



## RGRAY

My Lummis:



Wee ns (2 blue trit) 10180
Wee ns (2 blue trit) 10180
Wee ns (1 blue trit) 10180
Wee ss pol (2 ice blue trit) 10180
Wee ti (2 blue trit) 10180
Wee ti (2 blue trit) 10180
Wee ag (1 green trit) 10180
Wee da (2 ice blue trit) 10180
Raw alm CR2 
Raw ns (1 no trit) 14250
 Raw ns (2 green trit) 14250 
Raw ss bb (3 no trit) 14250 
Raw ss pol (2 green trit) 14250 
Raw ti (4 blue trit) 14250 
Raw ag 14250
Raw da (1 blue trit) 14250
Orb Raw ns (5 green trit) 14250


----------



## RGRAY

My LensLights:



Micro ti delta wrap AAA 
Microo cu smooth AAA
Micro cu delta wrap AAA
Mini alm smooth strike bezel tan RCR123 
Mini cu delta wrap strike bezel RCR123
KO cu delta wrap strike bezel 2 RCR 123s


----------



## RGRAY

My MBIs:



HF Micro ss (2 green trit) 10250
HF-R alm black w zoom head 10250
HF-R ss (10 of 12) 10250
HF-R UTT tl (6 green trit) 10250
HF-R UTT cu (6 green trit) 10250


----------



## Gt390

Some of my aaa lights. Nothing really unusual, the titan is probably my current favorite. But the Peak with the ultra head is a hi CRI and the tint is really nice.


----------



## quazzle

My MINION having outdoor fun


----------



## ven

Amazing pic, got to love those minions.................beautiful!


----------



## staticx57

Love that Minion


----------



## Offgridled

Very clean Matt. I like it


----------



## markr6




----------



## Genna




----------



## jclubbn5

modded hanko twisted trident with an aspheric lens and nicha 319 5k


----------



## archimedes

jclubbn5 said:


> ....modded hanko twisted trident with an aspheric lens and nicha 319 5k



Care to share who did the mod @jclubbn5 ?

 ... (and feel free to PM, if you'd rather not post, for some reason)


----------



## jclubbn5

archimedes said:


> Care to share who did the mod @jclubbn5 ?
> 
> ... (and feel free to PM, if you'd rather not post, for some reason)



Yes sir I actually bought an okluma with this mod from ... _(edit - personal info removed)_ ... I think his user name here is mcbrat


----------



## archimedes

Sorry, I wasn't asking for real name ... perhaps that wasn't clear oo:

Username is fine, thanks @jclubbn5


----------



## ven

Very cool jclub, would love to see a beam pic if you ever get chance

How do you find the 319a.............beam/colour temp/tint wise

Cheers


----------



## MAD777

Genna said:


>


Extremely nice looking Lego, Genna!


----------



## Genna

MAD777 said:


> Extremely nice looking Lego, Genna!



Thank you!


----------



## jclubbn5

archimedes said:


> Sorry, I wasn't asking for real name ... perhaps that wasn't clear oo:
> 
> Username is fine, thanks @jclubbn5


Sorry I wasn't sure exactly of user name. I purchased from a conversation off of a Facebook group. But yes I beleive that is his user name


----------



## ven

markr6 said:


>




Great pic!!!


----------



## Offgridled

Single xhp50.2 4000 lumen deep smooth rebel reflector

Triple xhp50.2 10000 lumen 

Both fed with 2×26650




image hosting no sign up



image upload no resize


----------



## ven

Very  OG


----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Very  OG


Thanks ven. These are the brightest mags I've ever seen. I'll post some beam shots soon.
Kyfishguy does some amazing work..


----------



## ven

Look forward to them OG:thumbsup:


----------



## xdayv

wow that minion! how do you edc it?


----------



## easilyled

BOSS couple:-


----------



## Str8stroke

easily, those are fine sir! I may use one of those pics as a background. lol


----------



## MAD777

Offgridled said:


> Single xhp50.2 4000 lumen deep smooth rebel reflector
> 
> Triple xhp50.2 10000 lumen
> 
> Both fed with 2×26650



MAGnificent MAGs there OG!


----------



## ven

Very nice Daniel


----------



## easilyled

Str8stroke said:


> easily, those are fine sir! I may use one of those pics as a background. lol





ven said:


> Very nice Daniel



Thank you kindly str8 and Mark. The Brass exceeded my expectations.


----------



## easilyled

Great Mag mods, OG. That xhp50.2 seems to be one helluva led!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

4Sevens & FourSevens Heaven. 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

easilyled said:


> Great Mag mods, OG. That xhp50.2 seems to be one helluva led!


Thanks easily!! Yes the Amount of sheer lumens produced by the triple makes it a useable thrower also. I really love this led. I'm going to do some beam shots tonight. I'll use my golf range finder today to get yardage.


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> 4Sevens & FourSevens Heaven.
> 
> ~ Chance


That truly is heaven right there chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Offgridled said:


> That truly is heaven right there chance



Thanks, OG. It's good for a man to have a hobby. Sometimes I'm amazed by how fortunate I've been to procure so many out of production 4Sevens offerings. It's been a lot of fun, and I'm grateful to many CPF members for their willingness to share. lovecpf

~ CG


----------



## ven

Great stuff CG, that's 1 helova 47's family


----------



## easilyled

That's a very impressive collection CG. A big variety of form factors and great looking lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks, OG. It's good for a man to have a hobby. Sometimes I'm amazed by how fortunate I've been to procure so many out of production 4Sevens offerings. It's been a lot of fun, and I'm grateful to many CPF members for their willingness to share. lovecpf
> 
> ~ CG


Your loved my friend


----------



## archimedes




----------



## MAD777

That's 4/7s archive vault there! Nice!


----------



## Offgridled

Great pic arch love it!!


----------



## archimedes

Offgridled said:


> Great pic arch love it!!



Thanks OG !

Was enjoying a hike and saw that little rock "step" , free of any greenery, and thought it would make a nice frame for the BOSS that happened to be along ....


----------



## SwellGuy

Some of the favorites!


----------



## SwellGuy




----------



## vadimax

Offgridled said:


> Here are a few I laid out to check batteries on the bed are some v54.



You are cheating. I see an AT grenade here.


----------



## Daniel_sk

Starting a Surefire collection (actually I also had a SF U2 and SF M6 which I now regret selling many years ago - so I will have to buy them again ).


----------



## vadimax

SwellGuy said:


>



Is the original head so bad?


----------



## SwellGuy

maybe a 3rd as bright


----------



## ven




----------



## SwellGuy

Those are DOPE ven


----------



## ven

Cheers Swell, not too sure what to do with the gold SPL120 yet(the ano stripped has a 219b 4000k in). The white LED is not bad at all, no blues/greens, just pure white.


----------



## easilyled

Nice lights Mark.


----------



## ven

Thanks Daniel, forever looking at EDC type lights(ones that tend to get used most). The SPL120 starts in high, it is not very bright in high , so find it perfect for general uses.


----------



## ven

Some 16340 lights for EDC rotation


----------



## ChibiM

ven said:


> Some 16340 lights for EDC rotation



What`s your favorite?


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> Some 16340 lights for EDC rotation


Wonderful collection there, ven!


----------



## Genna




----------



## Offgridled

ven said:


> Cheers Swell, not too sure what to do with the gold SPL120 yet(the ano stripped has a 219b 4000k in). The white LED is not bad at all, no blues/greens, just pure white.


I know what you can do with this. Please pm for address beautiful light sir ven...


----------



## ven

ChibiM said:


> What`s your favorite?



Tough Q, the HDS rotary and haiku would have to be up there, both 219b,4000 and 4500k respectively.


----------



## jonwkng

Have no idea how or why the mailman came today (On a Sunday over here), but it sure is a pleasant surprise! 

Tain Ottavino V4, Timascus















P.S. Damascus and Titanium versions are still available!


----------



## xdayv

The mailman happened to be a flashaholic and understood the urgency of the package?


----------



## ven

Beautiful Jon


----------



## easilyled

Congratulations Jon. That's a true beauty!


----------



## Str8stroke

Jon, I speak for all members: we will require more photographs of that little jewel! Very nice sir.


----------



## Mattj96

Genna said:


>


I like the Heckler & Koch logo on that! Did you do that or is that some sort of neat special edition?


----------



## Mattj96

This one is determined to snatch my solarforce. Luckily she isn't interested in any of my other lights.


----------



## easilyled

Mattj96 said:


> This one is determined to snatch my solarforce. Luckily she isn't interested in any of my other lights.



Quite a unique type of flashlight torture-testing!


----------



## Str8stroke

Here is a photo I took and posted for the Boss thread. I figured I would post it here cause not everyone goes there. 

This is a Thors Hammer Sting Ray (member Hogo) holster he made for one of my HDS lights. Here it is holstering my BOSS. I also carry a Hakiu and a Twisted Trident in it. I know holsters are not everyones cup of tea. But I sure enjoy using them and having free pockets.


----------



## ven

Stunning str8


----------



## easilyled

Str8stroke said:


> Here is a photo I took and posted for the Boss thread. I figured I would post it here cause not everyone goes there.
> 
> This is a Thors Hammer Sting Ray (member Hogo) holster he made for one of my HDS lights. Here it is holstering my BOSS. I also carry a Hakiu and a Twisted Trident in it. I know holsters are not everyones cup of tea. But I sure enjoy using them and having free pockets.



Great holster and light. Fits like a glove! :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

GOLD BOSS?


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> GOLD BOSS?



Wow, Daniel!
Master Polisher Achievement Unlocked (5000/5000 lights polished)


----------



## ven

Beautiful Daniel


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

easilyled said:


>





easilyled said:


>



[email protected]@King at the first picture through Flashaholic eyes made me think, Daniel either needs to polish the brass or purchase another patina aluminum and a second brass to polish. Until proven otherwise, these are the only two polished BOSSes in the world. 

easilyled, we need a side by side polished picture. Thank you.

~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman

You could lend him yours?
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> You could lend him yours?
> P


 
A while back I was showing The BOSS to my pastor. When he reached for it I pulled it back and said, "I said look at it. I didn't say anything about touching it." :laughing: We were standing on carpet so I did, eventually, let him handle it.  

~ Chance


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Wow, Daniel!
> Master Polisher Achievement Unlocked (5000/5000 lights polished)







ven said:


> Beautiful Daniel



Thanks very much guys! 




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [email protected]@King at the first picture through Flashaholic eyes made me think, Daniel either needs to polish the brass or purchase another patina aluminum and a second brass to polish. Until proven otherwise, these are the only two polished BOSSes in the world.
> 
> easilyled, we need a side by side polished picture. Thank you.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks Chance. Here you go:-


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

They truly are stunning. oo:

~ CG


----------



## peter yetman

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A while back I was showing The BOSS to my pastor. When he reached for it I pulled it back and said, "I said look at it. I didn't say anything about touching it." :laughing: We were standing on carpet so I did, eventually, let him handle it.
> 
> ~ Chance




I remember you saying you wouldn't let anyone touch it.
At least you are still true to your word.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> I remember you saying you wouldn't let anyone touch it.
> At least you are still true to your word.
> P



I let everyone handle it, but only after I tell them it was/is ''stupid'' expensive.  They most always reply with, "How much? Like a $100?" 

~ Chance 

Front n center.


----------



## peter yetman

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> They most always reply with, "How much? Like a $100?"


"Yeah, something like that".
P


----------



## Genna

Some incan friends from FiveMega for my M6...


----------



## jalano1222

My favorite flashlight ATM...
Triple xpl hi and a h17f driver 
18500 cell...plus 18 green & blue tritiums arround the tail switch💖


----------



## xdayv

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Front n center.



Your collection is in dire need of some BOSS variety.


----------



## Str8stroke

xdayv said:


> Your collection is in dire need of some BOSS variety.



Yes you are correct. 

Chauncey, send all of them, but the BOSS, to me and start your collection over. You tried hard tiger. Maybe next time.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

xdayv said:


> Your collection is in dire need of some BOSS variety.



I know. Right? 

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Str8stroke said:


> Chauncey, send all of them, but the BOSS, to me and start your collection over. You tried hard tiger. Maybe next time.



If I had the mean$ to start a new collection, it would definitely be an Oveready collection.  

~ Chauncey


----------



## ven

Awesome display CG


Little incan lego


----------



## easilyled

Very tastefully assembled Mark. Looks great with bezel ring matching the body/tail.


----------



## ven

Thank you for the kind words Daniel Trying to only use incan at home................its good to have a change!


----------



## MAD777

So many great lights posted here in the last couple of days! 
I'm still drooling over Jon's Tain Ottavino V4, Timascus


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

easilyled said:


> Very tastefully assembled Mark. Looks great with bezel ring matching the body/tail.



+1 That's a beauty for sure. :thumbsup: Great picture too. 

CG


----------



## der

The four horsemen.







Thant's it. My collection is complete. I'm never buying another light again. 

(yeah, who am I kidding. I've already got my eye on a Beagle and a 005)!


----------



## kaichu dento

der said:


> The four horsemen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thant's it. My collection is complete. I'm never buying another light again.
> 
> (yeah, who am I kidding. I've already got my eye on a Beagle and a 005)!


You've got an Aeon and with a Beagle on the way I think you should pick up a Maus too. I've got the copper one and it's my favorite of the whole lineup.

Nice collection and backdrop too.


----------



## Daniel_sk

My "new" Surefire LX2. I am actually surprised how good this flashlight is even if it's a few years old. The 15 lumens low setting looks much brighter than I thought - and this will run for 48 hours, and then you have 200 OTF lumens high mode for 2 hours (real 2 hours regulated). It feels great in the hand, it screams quality. A shame Surefire stopped making them.


----------



## ven

Like it! I could live with those modes and output levels very easy..............

4 surefire triple's and quads


----------



## staticx57

Looking good Mark. Like the flame treated bezel on the one.


----------



## ven

Thanks staticx, i treated the 2 bezel rings(and 2 spares) from the seraphs.


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

The Seraphs and M2s are really handsome. :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

My brass and copper collection to date:-


----------



## ven

Absolutely stunning Daniel......WOW


----------



## easilyled

Thanks Mark, I like the appearance of these alloys in addition to the fact that their production goes back in history a long way.


----------



## ven

I love the variety of the lights, different sizes/fuel...................beautiful!


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> I love the variety of the lights, different sizes/fuel...................beautiful!



That's true. Nearly every battery size is represented from 26650 down to 10180.


----------



## Str8stroke

easily, those impressive. Those Hanko's!


----------



## easilyled

Thanks Str8. Yes, Mr. Hanko's workmanship is always flawless as well as beautiful.


----------



## ven




----------



## MAD777

That anti-roll feature of Shurefires suits you well, ven!


----------



## ven

:laughing: you have no idea how true that is MAD!!!


----------



## LightWalker




----------



## MAD777

Mysterious looking light, LightWalker.


----------



## bykfixer

LightWalker said:


>



Looks like a Bushnell.


----------



## Monocrom

+1 on it being a Bushnell. Personally, I like their 2AAA penlight version of that design.


----------



## LightWalker

MAD777 said:


> Mysterious looking light, LightWalker.



That's the look I was trying for,  It is the Bushnell 1x cr123.



Monocrom said:


> +1 on it being a Bushnell. Personally, I like their 2AAA penlight version of that design.



That one is my favorite as well, feels great in the hand and has a good, floody beam.


----------



## MRsDNF

This is one sweet looking light Jalano. Any more details?


----------



## jclubbn5

barrel flashlight company with h17f driver and xpl hi 4k triple emitters.


----------



## ven

Perfect jc! great driver and led/colour temp.................some of my favs


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


>



Always a sucker for your at the job flashlight pics


----------



## ven

Thanks staticx, compressor maintenance last week


----------



## ven

4000k 219c's


----------



## Modernflame

Heat sink?


----------



## LightWalker

ven said:


> 4000k 219c's



That's Awesome, pic's Awesome too!


----------



## ven

Modernflame said:


> Heat sink?



If meaning for the g2z, the sportac is 20%(around 160lm give/take) and 100%. Most use on any of my sportacs is on the 20% level, so i can get away with it in this light easy. Even 100% is fine for short bursts(~minute).

The toastiest( is that a word) its ever been was with an OR 219b mule..............300lm and accidentally activated in my tool box...............for over 30m!!!! Toasty for sure, more towards hot and nothing melted or warped(luckily). Since then all lights are 1/4-1/2 turn locked out in my tool box.

It may end up incan though, had a surefire bulb in it for a short while and liked it(have one already in a g2). As time goes on, incan is growing more and more on me................i am going backwards in time

Thanks LightWalker

One p60 that will never go in the g2z!


----------



## quazzle

Me and my MINION


----------



## ven

Awesome pic! Those minions are super cool


----------



## Modernflame

ven said:


> It may end up incan though, had a surefire bulb in it for a short while and liked it(have one already in a g2). As time goes on, incan is growing more and more on me................i am going backwards in time



I don't use incandescents any more, but only because of run time issues. A 3000k drop in is on my short wish list, though.


----------



## xdayv

@quazzle - how heavy or light is it around your neck? and do you ever take it off? :nana:


----------



## ven

Modernflame said:


> I don't use incandescents any more, but only because of run time issues. A 3000k drop in is on my short wish list, though.



I had pretty good success with a SF p60 fed on a sanyo 16650-4.35v cell . Well it's still in there now so must be good(over a week). I was chilling with a few lights last night, incan g2/princeCvn xpl HI 4000k(one of my favs) / HDS 219b 4000k which is a fav, x65vn 5000k along with an rc40vn. Frog spotting! just chilling basically which shining flashlights works for me. Although the Incan is a little underdriven , the ~50lm or so does appear far brighter than it sounds. Very easy on late night eyes at around 3000k(makes the 219b 4000k look white side by side). 

I really like it, its more of a fun to use type light for me over being used full time. Oh and the family are fully trained up on candle mode with the HDS , 1st time again........only me who seems to get strobed regularly.


----------



## quazzle

xdayv said:


> @quazzle - how heavy or light is it around your neck? and do you ever take it off? :nana:



Not my vid but I really love it


----------



## ven

Freshly polished........




One of my fav triples, 4000k xpl HI's


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

oo: Ooo, that's a beauty, ven. :thumbsup: Your picture captures it well.

~ CG


----------



## ven

Thank you CG


----------



## ven

219c 4000k/ 219b 4000k/ xpl HI 4000k and 219b 4500k...............perfect CT's for any time of day and night


----------



## Trevilux

There are a lot of good AA lights, but only there are one queen with NiMH:


----------



## markr6

SC5w II - also posted in that thread recently. Nice little light, but the SC52 still feels better in hand!


----------



## ven

Stunning pic Mark


Few random pics


----------



## _UPz




----------



## bykfixer

California Cop Light assortment as of today.



LA Screw Code 4 to the left added today. 
The gap is for a 2Cell Kel-Lite that eludes me, but I hold out hope of eventually acquiring one...


----------



## 1pt21

bykfixer said:


> California Cop Light assortment as of today.
> 
> 
> 
> LA Screw Code 4 to the left added today.
> The gap is for a 2Cell Kel-Lite that eludes me, but I hold out hope of eventually acquiring one...



Do I spy a Mag 2C with the custom "Lanyard Hole" spacer to hold 2x 18650's in there??? Yeeeah buddy, I have quite a few of those


----------



## bykfixer

1pt21 said:


> Do I spy a Mag 2C with the custom "Lanyard Hole" spacer to hold 2x 18650's in there??? Yeeeah buddy, I have quite a few of those



ROP'd baby!!
Braided ground in the tail. High flow switch, Delrin sleeve.
Used to be Kabible's light.


----------



## Trevilux

New Nitecore MT22A
2xAA, Policarbonate material. Rear switch ("reverse")


----------



## puinsai




----------



## jclubbn5

Jeff Hanko custom LF2XT


----------



## easilyled

jclubbn5 said:


> Jeff Hanko custom LF2XT



Very nice indeed. :thumbsup:

Looks very similar to one I sold recently. Does it have yellow/orange trits?


----------



## jclubbn5

Easilyled thank you! No this one has all blue


----------



## easilyled

jclubbn5 said:


> Easilyled thank you! No this one has all blue



Very beautiful jclubbn5. Its giving me seller's remorse for the one I parted with!

Please let me know if you ever decide to part with any of your beautiful Tridents.


----------



## jclubbn5

easilyled said:


> Very beautiful jclubbn5. Its giving me seller's remorse for the one I parted with!


I could easily see why these are amazing little lights


----------



## archimedes




----------



## easilyled

^Very nice light and picture Don. :thumbsup:


----------



## puinsai




----------



## Modernflame

puinsai said:


>



Love it. I've never attempted to get a light on board an aircraft. Just too afraid that I'll end up making a high end flashlight donation to the TSA.


----------



## easilyled

Will find alternative image hosting to Photobucket (exchange the b for an f) who have suddenly decided not to host third party images unless you pay them a ridiculous fee.


----------



## MAD777

Finally got a Manker MK34. No matter how many times you read how small and compact this flashlight is, when you open the box you cannot believe that three batteries can fit into the thing.


----------



## easilyled

Very nice Mad777. Very compact and very bright, no doubt. Manker are producing high quality lights.


----------



## easilyled

Hanko Twisted Trident Quartet:-


----------



## ven

Oh WOW, quadtastic!! stunning Daniel


----------



## MAD777

Eye-popping beautiful, Daniel! 😍


----------



## MAD777

Another modded light from @vinhnguyen54 and my first XHP50.2 
M25C2vn neutral. A very balanced light. 
Runs on two high drain 18350's
and is much brighter looking than Vinh's specs. Pure white hot spot, no colors in the spill or Corona!


----------



## easilyled

MAD777 said:


> Another modded light from @vinhnguyen54 and my first XHP50.2
> M25C2vn neutral. A very balanced light.
> Runs on two high drain 18350's
> and is much brighter looking than Vinh's specs. Pure white hot spot, no colors in the spill or Corona!



The XHP50.2 sounds like a great led when someone like Vinh knows how to make it shine! (pun intended)
Nice light!


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Oh WOW, quadtastic!! stunning Daniel





MAD777 said:


> Eye-popping beautiful, Daniel! 😍



Thanks guys!


----------



## _UPz




----------



## tyler_jet




----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Finally got a Manker MK34. No matter how many times you read how small and compact this flashlight is, when you open the box you cannot believe that three batteries can fit into the thing.




I missed this one , awesome little power house. I thought the m43vn was compact... This you could EDC


----------



## ChibiM

easilyled said:


> Hanko Twisted Trident Quartet:-



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## MRsDNF

Love the style of your light jclubbn5. :thumbsup:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-your-lights&p=5110433&viewfull=1#post5110433


----------



## easilyled

ChibiM said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!



Thank you!

My lights are quite nice too.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I got a new flashlight. Now I'll never lose my beer again...... even in the dark. :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## 1pt21

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I got a new flashlight. Now I'll never lose my beer again...... even in the dark. :twothumbs
> 
> ~ Chance



That is BEAUTIFUL! Summer Shandy is one of my absolute favorites.. The light is pretty nice too :laughing:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

True that! One of my absolute favorites also. Cheers, 1pt21! 

Tell me the condensation on this bottle doesn't make your mouth water. oo:

~ Chance


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Chance,
Beautiful pairing(Ti Mini & beverage)....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Chance,
> Beautiful pairing(Ti Mini & beverage)....



Hey Crazyeddiethefirst, Thanks buddy. It's hard to go wrong with titanium and beer. 

~ CG


----------



## easilyled

That drink is making me very thirsty Chance. I'll have to check it out in the UK!
Literally mouth-watering pictures!


----------



## Pinarello

Which light is this?


----------



## Nichia!

Foursevens Bolt Ti


----------



## sandalian

Just a Surefire 6P with Lumens Factory's drop-in on a camping trip last weekend.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

sandalian said:


> Just a Surefire 6P with Lumens Factory's drop-in on a camping trip last weekend.



I really like that helmet bead.  Very cool. 

~ Chance


----------



## sandalian

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I really like that helmet bead.  Very cool.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thank you. 
I got it from Covenant Gears and they ship worldwide.


----------



## 1pt21

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> True that! One of my absolute favorites also. Cheers, 1pt21!
> 
> Tell me the condensation on this bottle doesn't make your mouth water. oo:
> 
> ~ Chance



Cheers kind sir :buddies:

Just got home from work, heading to the fridge now (you and your damn condensation)


----------



## Trevilux




----------



## ven

Love the pic CG, very tasty 

Nice trio Trev, little ZL from me


----------



## ChrisGarrett

[/URL]010 by Christopher Garrett, on Flickr[/IMG]

Flickr test.

Chris


----------



## ven

Cool convoy line up Chris, still have an m2 as my glove box light..................warm and floody still gutted my m1 broke or pretty much DOA. Sure it was a fake/clone though!

Few of my convoys


----------



## Offgridled

Sweet ven .I love my convoys. I have 3 from Randy at pflexpro. Very well made!!


----------



## puinsai




----------



## ven




----------



## ven




----------



## ven




----------



## staticx57

Ven, you're on a roll with the last three posts :twothumbs


----------



## stone239

I've had this Haiku for 10 days and love it. I caught the bug and must have a Mule now. With any luck, it should arrive early next week.


----------



## ven

Thanks staticx CRX did the led swap for me(and eddy as i had 2 novatacs). Eddy had a 4000k 219bt in his, as i had that in my other 120, i decided on a 5000k 80+ 219c................you know to just change things a little. Real happy with the 219c 5000k 80 cri........

Mine and eddy's(eddy's had higher lumens when measured)
Before 
High – 54lm 
Low – 8lm
After Nichia 219C D280 5000k 80CRI
High – 220lm 
Low – 38lm
.
Before 
High – 74lm 
Low – 10lm
After Nichia NVSL219BT-V1 4000K 90+ CRI
High – 250lm 
Low – 38lm
CRX's pics of our lights, these heads had loctite:duh2:




My little nichia HDS/Nov family


----------



## ven

Just need to find a clip now, not sure which or what to get for the latest 120 edition!


----------



## sprint

I've collected more than a few interesting lights and optics over the years.

My latest favorite is an old school Mag-Lite 3x C cell modded with Malkoff LED. 



In the realm of the more exotic this is a PEQ-2A TPIAL and HSP Inforce mounted on a short barreled XCR. 






NVG capable XPS3 and Aimpoint 3x magnifier on a Larue mount





That's not a suppressor. Its a Surefire Warden mounted on their SF-MB-556 brake.


----------



## Ozythemandias

I brought a couple of lights to work to introduce good lights to a dude that's into custom knives. Sometime mid afternoon my boss walks in and sees my desk and asked why do I need so many. Nothing to say. . .


----------



## ven

Very cool set up sprint, love it!

Ozy................what can i say, if i was your boss a promotion would be happening. Knowing what goes into each light, the dedication, research etc shows to be someone who has excellent taste and trusted n their decisions .


----------



## puinsai




----------



## Trevilux

Haikelite SC01 XHP35, 1x26650 ,2000 lumens


----------



## puinsai




----------



## seery

Chauncey Gardiner said:


>



You have great taste in beer. Summer Shandy is my favorite beer ever!


----------



## seery

Our barn headlamp gets used about 2hrs a day and has never missed a beat. It's hands down the toughest headlamp we've owned.


----------



## puinsai




----------



## LiftdT4R

Let's keep Maglites alive!! This is my favorite Maglite I own. It's a 1988 NIB 2D with lanyard rig end cap, Malkoff drop in, 2 Tenergy Centura NiMH rechargeables, and KAI Domain MOP reflector. I made the lanyard myself.











The link for the lanyard instructions is: http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/2011/05/adjustable-paracord-wrist-lanyard.html

I use the light almost every night at work. It has a great 4 hour run time and throws about 600 lumens. Best of all, it's a lot tougher to misplace than my Surefires.


----------



## Offgridled

Thank for posting the paracord link bro. Im making one right now. Love the maglite.









3× xhp50.2. 21 amps. 10000 lumen


----------



## MAD777

Offgridled said:


> 3× xhp50.2. 21 amps. 10000 lumen



That's just nuts!!!


----------



## Offgridled

Yes and Really irritates the local police


----------



## Modernflame

Offgridled said:


> Yes and Really irritates the local police



Totally insane! Mad respect!


----------



## ven

Damn OG, you rock! :rock:


----------



## easilyled

Offgridled said:


> Yes and Really irritates the local police



That is funny!

To irritate them further, tell them that they must have the old versions and you picked this one up in your local Walmart for 10 bucks.


----------



## Str8stroke

easilyled said:


> That is funny!
> 
> To irritate them further, tell them that they must have the old versions and you picked this one up in your local Walmart for 10 bucks.



Ha yes indeed. I have had a few neighbors who have seen some of my Maglites or other Customs in action and bought some that didn't seem to do quite what mine do and ask where I got mine. I always start explaining things with the "special" batteries it takes, that turns most average people off. Then they think I am a total idiot when they find out they can only put that much light out for short runs. Then I link them to the video of the guy starting fires with his Mag. It begins to make sense to them at that point. 

I had a Home Depot Defiant I rigged up a few years back. I was impressing the next door neighbor, then he says, hey man, I think your light is about to blow up. I looked at the front and it was melting the plastic reflector & lens. His response was, "I didn't think LEDs get hot". It is amazing how many people think that.


----------



## easilyled

Str8stroke said:


> Ha yes indeed. I have had a few neighbors who have seen some of my Maglites or other Customs in action and bought some that didn't seem to do quite what mine do and ask where I got mine. I always start explaining things with the "special" batteries it takes, that turns most average people off. Then they think I am a total idiot when they find out they can only put that much light out for short runs. Then I link them to the video of the guy starting fires with his Mag. It begins to make sense to them at that point.
> 
> I had a Home Depot Defiant I rigged up a few years back. I was impressing the next door neighbor, then he says, hey man, I think your light is about to blow up. I looked at the front and it was melting the plastic reflector & lens. His response was, "I didn't think LEDs get hot". It is amazing how many people think that.



Yes, that's true. Its easy to feel the heat coming out of my more powerful led lights for sure.


----------



## LiftdT4R

Offgridled said:


> Thank for posting the paracord link bro. Im making one right now. Love the maglite.



You got it! The two types of knots are the celtic button know and the scaffold knot. That blog doesn't go into how to tie them but there are plenty of videos on youtube that do. It wouldn't be a bad idea to add a bead to the loop because it could pull through the knot if adjusted too far. Nice lights too BTW!!! Good to still see some Mag love!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## Newlumen

Offgridled said:


> Thank for posting the paracord link bro. Im making one right now. Love the maglite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3× xhp50.2. 21 amps. 10000 lumen



Nice mod.. what kind of driver does it use?


----------



## ChibiM

Thats a lot of Maglumens! 
Nothing seems to be with original bulb


----------



## ChibiM

This is my 2D maglite


----------



## xdayv

Beautiful 2D, did you mod it by yourself?


----------



## irongate

ChibiM said:


> This is my 2D maglite



Very nice looking mag. there:twothumbs


----------



## LiftdT4R

xdayv said:


> Beautiful 2D, did you mod it by yourself?



+1!!! I really like that crenulated bezel done on the standard Maglite one. I have a couple lights I'd like to have done the same way if ya know someone that would.


----------



## steel_1024




----------



## ven

:kewlpics:Steel


----------



## sandalian

steel_1024 said:


>



AA/AAA fiesta!


----------



## carnage

steel_1024 said:


>




What light is the one standing up second from the last?


----------



## magellan

Left side or right side?

The one on the left looks like copper Tool from Lumintop, and on the right might be a Manker Timeback.


----------



## Nichia!

Lumintop Ant or Lumintop duck?


----------



## ChibiM

irongate said:


> Very nice looking mag. there:twothumbs



Yep, everything done by hand. The bezel and cap come from my silver 3D. 
Check this thread at BLF to see how I did my silver 3D. 

I liked the way Old Lumens hand filed them, so I tried it myself.. took a lot of patience


----------



## carnage

magellan said:


> Left side or right side?
> 
> The one on the left looks like copper Tool from Lumintop, and on the right might be a Manker Timeback.



Good guess. Its looks like the Manker Timeback
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## staticx57




----------



## ven

Beautiful!


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

Nice Mark! Pleased to see that you also like reflector lights.


----------



## Str8stroke

ven, that one on the left looks like it would have a nice warm beam.


----------



## MAD777

Str8stroke said:


> ven, that one on the left looks like it would have a nice warm beam.


Looks almost like a MTG2 which, IMO, puts out the most pleasant light.


----------



## ven

That's the little sc5c mkII with the xp-l2 easywhite. It's definitely towards yellow(more yellow than the 219c 4000k), but it does give a useful hi cri beam. In use it works great, the programming is excellent, if AA lights are your thing, certainly worth a look at
On the right is the sc63w with xhp35 4500k


----------



## ven

219c or 219b...............that is the question


----------



## xdayv

best of both worlds ^^


----------



## ven

True, a man can not have too many options
Little nichia line up
L-R 
219B 4500k/219C 5000k/mix/219B 4000k/219B 4000k/219C 5000k/219B 4000k/219C 5000k


----------



## ven

EDC options




Little ZL pile up(will grow)


----------



## easilyled

Very impressive Mr. V .... as well as your quote from the Bard!


----------



## ven

Thank you Daniel, I look forward to a pic or two of a very special light of yours (clue George )


----------



## MAD777

What a great lineup ven! Love it!


----------



## ven

Thank you MAD


----------



## 1313

Convoy S2 modded by PFlexPro. Sweet light. This one has an XPL HI


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Thank you Daniel, I look forward to a pic or two of a very special light of yours (clue George )



Thanks Mark. I will endeavour to take one or two soon.

BTW, how is it that your Photobucket pictures are showing? I'd be surprised if you're paying the newly introduced and controversial 3rd Party fee (which seems exhorbitant to me).


----------



## ven

Great Daniel, will certainly look forward to you pic/s  No not paid the ridiculous fee and hope it gets sorted out by next December or my pics will not be on forums. I have an imgur account to , but not as easy to use(user friendly) for me(dont like it tbh). So not sure what to do with pics, heck of a lot(just opened an 11th album for flashlights!). I cant be bothered transferring 1000's of pics, would take me months of 24/7 work. Have down loaded a couple of small albums with 2-300pics , just in case. Need to get thinking of a work around for the future as i am sure *beeped* off with bucket! I do pay and have done for a while now as i needed the extra space.

Noctigon brothers


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Great Daniel, will certainly look forward to you pic/s  No not paid the ridiculous fee and hope it gets sorted out by next December or my pics will not be on forums. I have an imgur account to , but not as easy to use(user friendly) for me(dont like it tbh). So not sure what to do with pics, heck of a lot(just opened an 11th album for flashlights!). I cant be bothered transferring 1000's of pics, would take me months of 24/7 work. Have down loaded a couple of small albums with 2-300pics , just in case. Need to get thinking of a work around for the future as i am sure *beeped* off with bucket! I do pay and have done for a while now as i needed the extra space.
> 
> Noctigon brothers



Very nice Mark. The Noctigon boards seem to be the best available.

I'm using Imgur at the moment athough I preferred Photobucket.

I'm still surprised that your Photobucket photo actually showed your light rather than the annoying icon. None of my PB photographs show anymore so I was wondering how yours did. Any tips or ideas about how this is?


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Very nice Mark. The Noctigon boards seem to be the best available.
> 
> I'm still surprised that your photobucket photo actually showed your light rather than the annoying icon. None of my photographs show anymore so I was wondering how yours did. Any tips or ideas?



I have been paying each month for a couple of years, so this has protected me. Any one new signing up or after (june or july iirc) does not count. So only long standing(so to speak) bucket members can still share pics on forums. This will end come Dec 18 afaik though..................not good! So i hope they get their act together.................

Only advise i can give you daniel is to use another reputable online album, one that is not tied or owned by PB. That seems the only way right now unfortunately.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> I have been paying each month for a couple of years, so this has protected me. Any one new signing up or after (june or july iirc) does not count. So only long standing(so to speak) bucket members can still share pics on forums. This will end come Dec 18 afaik though..................not good! So i hope they get their act together.................
> 
> Only advise i can give you daniel is to use another reputable online album, one that is not tied or owned by PB. That seems the only way right now unfortunately.



I see. So paying members have a longer time before their 3rd party images stop showing.

I've started using Imgur although I don't think its as user-friendly as PB was and unfortunately I still have loads of images stored there.


----------



## ven

Back to 1991...................1st maglite(not the actual light, but the same)


----------



## ven

So what does a 1/4 of a century give you..............(well from my initial 1991 purchase of a D mag anyway). 

On the left, many times smaller/lighter, yet 50x more lumens.................


----------



## ven

Can you tell i am bored :laughing: 

I will keep posting random pics if no one gets their finger out and posts :nana:


----------



## ven




----------



## bykfixer

ChibiM said:


> This is my 2D maglite



Epic!!

Great choice for the main color.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Epic!!
> 
> Great choice for the main color.



Yep, that has to be my all-time favorite Maglite. :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yep, that has to be my all-time favorite Maglite. :twothumbs
> 
> ~ Chance



That is a beautiful Maglite! Hey Chance, two more Titanium FourSevens on the bay...outside of my budget due to circumstances beyond my control,,,
We now return to the thread...


----------



## ven

+1 stunning mag





Handful of sportac


----------



## ven

Line up of nichia


----------



## easilyled

I really like your arsenal of high-cri lights Mark. Some very high quality beams coming from them, no doubt. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Thank you Daniel for the kind words, i must admit i am a little partial to some hi cri goodness watered in 4000-5000k flavouring. As much as i love high output/far throwing/wide flooding lights, the most use for me is close up. So if i have to work on something, even look for anything, i simply want my eyes to be happy. No strain, no washing out, dont even need exaggerated colours. Just realistic, what to expect at mid day or early evening light works for me.


----------



## peter yetman

Don't start lusting for the High Noon and 3 O'clock HDSs. There will be no way back. Just scored a 170 Nichia HDS, should be here at the end of the month, just in time for the long dark evenings.
P


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> Don't start lusting for the High Noon and 3 O'clock HDSs. There will be no way back. Just scored a 170 Nichia HDS, should be here at the end of the month, just in time for the long dark evenings.
> P



You will be surprised at how 170lm is more than enough. In todays lumens it seems like nothing, however it kicks out light far above what figures may suggest. A light that you will not put down, at the pub it will be in the opposite hand holding the pint................

Its you also who has to be careful P :nana:

I have a nice 5000k 219c in my 120, the 5700k i have in a drop in for work(L2T) which i do use a bit(in my tool bag ). It is pretty nice, just a single mode.......colours accurate etc etc but............but ​its a tad cool . I prefer a little warmer..........


----------



## peter yetman

This one is 4900k apparently, around my sweet spot.
I've been wonering if this is the thin end of an expensive wedge,
I'll let you know how I get on, once it arrives with a few other goodies from the US.
P


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> This one is 4900k apparently, around my sweet spot.
> I've been wonering if this is the thin end of an expensive wedge,
> I'll let you know how I get on, once it arrives with a few other goodies from the US.
> P




Cant wait P, i am almost as excited as you! Yes thin end of the expensive wedge, no need to let me know on that one..................no need to wonder anymore


----------



## easilyled

peter yetman said:


> This one is 4900k apparently, around my sweet spot.
> I've been wonering if this is the thin end of an expensive wedge,
> I'll let you know how I get on, once it arrives with a few other goodies from the US.
> P



Oh dear Peter, you don't want to go down that route. I did and look what happened to me! If it was 100 years ago I'd be in a straightjacket locked up in an asylum!


----------



## ven

:laughing: There would be a load of us from CPF Daniel, all side by side in padded cells


----------



## Ozythemandias

My favorites, at the moment.


----------



## xdayv

can you pick one Ozy?


----------



## the0dore3524

Yes, if you could pick JUST one what would it be lol


----------



## Ozythemandias

Oh man that's a hard one. Those who know me might know I flip lights often. These are the ones I can't see myself parting with, It's really difficult to answer because they're all my favorite in different areas. 

The copperhead is dear to me as it's one of a kind, same with the Action Light, for its rarity and what it represents. 

If I'm choosing just one all arounder, it will be the 18650 aluminum Sigma, for its looks, quality, practicality and I have a special place in my heart for handmade products.


----------



## ven

Awesome variety ozy, i just want to reach out at the screen and grab all of them ..................taking extra care not to drop the action light on my foot! That is a beast


----------



## Nichia!

Beautiful Ozy that action light is awesome Green


----------



## easilyled

Excellent collection Ozythemandias! :thumbsup:

You have some awesome lights.


----------



## ven

Decided to get a recent pic of my work lights, only counted 9...................


----------



## easilyled

They must be the envy of your work colleagues Mark .... at least those that can appreciate beautiful flashlights!


----------



## xdayv

You got the best job in the world... you can work and play at the same time. @ven


----------



## ven

Don't know about that :laughing: , I would prefer proper dark use instead of artificial light in/under machinery. A few have seen some lights, pretty broad knowledge I have a thing for torches :laughing: . Trouble is most drool over lenser catalogues so don't fully understand. Still a few have seen the light and see the benefits.


----------



## ven

Friday night light, few to use this evening and tonight................boys and their toys


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

Excellent photo Mark.


----------



## ven

Thank you for the kind words Daniel


----------



## Newlumen

ven said:


> Decided to get a recent pic of my work lights, only counted 9...................



Very nice collection.


----------



## ven

Newlumen said:


> Very nice collection.




Thanks NL, it does change around from time to time to break things up. The olight m20vn as been a bed side light for near 4yrs! Now getting some use in work with the single mode 219b. 5 different hosts, the g2 with the c2 head has an OR mule in, the 6p a nichia 219b triple. The L2T stainless has a nichia 219c 5700k. This L2T has had a good few years use, dropped,beaten and full of fine scratches and dings.........................a very solid(heavy too) host.


----------



## bykfixer

Aint she perdy?

FL2 #289 guarding the river bank somewhere near the coast of Virginia USA


----------



## ven

Very cool pic mr fixer


----------



## bykfixer

In the distance (and out of focus) is a sail boat going in the opposite direction as the 15-25mph sustained wind. That always amazes me to see that.... a wind powered vessel moving _towards_ the wind.


----------



## jonwkng

Simply wicked!
Dark rainbow PVD & ZircuTi Nucleus lights just arrived over the weekend! 




(L to R - Copper, Brass, Titanium, Dark rainbow PVD, Damascus, Mokume Gane, MokuTi, ZircuTi)


----------



## ven

Beautiful!!! Now which key chain are they all going on


----------



## MAD777

It would be a difficult decision, Jon, but if you forced me to take one, it would be the MokuTi. LOL
Seriously nice collection! [emoji106]


----------



## Newlumen

jonwkng said:


> Simply wicked!
> Dark rainbow PVD & ZircuTi Nucleus lights just arrived over the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (L to R - Copper, Brass, Titanium, Dark rainbow PVD, Damascus, Mokume Gane, MokuTi, ZircuTi)



Nice.. I like it all.


----------



## Bogie

Added a SF M6 to the collection yesterday and while the little guy is brighter and runs longer it just doesn't have the impact. [emoji16]KX2 = XPG R4 Triple on a FM 18350 body


----------



## DaFABRICATA

A few recent lights that I made.


----------



## Blackbird13

DaFABRICATA,
Wasss up. Good to seeing you post. Not sure if I've heard from you lately.
The photobucket has destroyed so many great threads that I love like ones you started. Even these pics you just posted I can't see. Good to see you around


----------



## easilyled

A couple of pictures of lights with nice surface reflections:-


----------



## ven

Stunning Daniel


----------



## MAD777

Good photography, Daniel!


----------



## easilyled

Thanks guys. I'm trying ... just ask my better half!


----------



## ChibiM

@dafabricata, I can't see your pics. It looks like something with your account.


----------



## ven

g2 with c2 head, OR 219b mule


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

Great photos Mark. I really like the industrial backgrounds. The definition and colour contrast of the bottom photo is particularly nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Hi, guys! Yeah, I'm bummed that PB decided to do that. 
The picture's were of the most recent lights I made from Timascus and Damascus. The pattern in the Timascus lines up about as perfect as can be between the head and body and the colors are absolutely vibrant. 
It's currently available via auction on my Instagram and Facebook pages and ends tomorrow evening. By far the most beautiful light I've ever made and features my new Hexapod grip pattern. If anyone has the ability to upload pics and wants to take one ton post up from mybpage, feel free. Really bummed I can't do it myself any longer.
Good to see so many amazing lights in this epic thread and so many long time CPF members still active!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

See if this works..

https://imgur.com/a/8Ue3M

I can't figure out how to get the picture to show here.


----------



## ven

Thanks for kind words Daniel

WOW amazing work Defab, truly a work of art.........or art of work


----------



## DaFABRICATA

ven said:


> Thanks for kind words Daniel
> 
> WOW amazing work Defab, truly a work of art.........or art of work



Thanks for the kind words and for posting the picture, ven!
I'm not good with computers. Lol


----------



## easilyled

Woah! You hit the ball out the park and to the top of the Empire State building Tim. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

easilyled said:


> Woah! You hit the ball out the park and to the top of the Empire State building Tim. Absolutely stunning!



Thank you, Sir! 
You always have had such a fine collection and love seeing the photos of them!


----------



## easilyled

DaFABRICATA said:


> Thank you, Sir!
> You always have had such a fine collection and love seeing the photos of them!



Thank you, but there's definitely a gap in my collection needing to be filled with one of your masterly creations.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

easilyled said:


> Thank you, but there's definitely a gap in my collection needing to be filled with one of your masterly creations.



That's mighty kind of you! Not sure if you're an Instagram user or on Facebook yet but, that's where I sell the stuff I make under TM Design and Fabrication.


----------



## ven

Few lights for the evening/night.............the predator pro v2.5 warm i am really enjoying of late




Triple triple, 219b, xp-g2 4000k, 219c 4000k


----------



## easilyled

Some Hanko Magic:-


----------



## AndyF

I really like the one on the bottom.


----------



## ven

Cant beat a bit of Saturday night hanko panko


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Cant beat a bit of Saturday night hanko panko


----------



## easilyled

AndyF said:


> I really like the one on the bottom.



Thank you.


----------



## _UPz

AndyF said:


> I really like the one on the bottom.


----------



## Beard Man

easilyled said:


> Some Hanko Magic:-




Great!


----------



## Beard Man

9-4-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-4-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr

6-28-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



6-28-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr6-29-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



7-7-17-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## Beard Man

6-29-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## easilyled

Very impressive photography and lights, Beard_Man! :thumbsup:


----------



## peter yetman

Nice solid lights, just how I like them.
P


----------



## Beard Man

Thank you!


----------



## ven




----------



## Rawk

Nice photography Beard Man! 
And here's my favourite lightsabre:



Lightsabre / Lichtschwert by Ancheru @ Flickr

Body: Solarforce L2T
Tailcap: L2-S9
Bezel: L2-B5
Drop-In: Sportac 3xNichia219C (Two Mode)
Photo is a focus-stack from 8 images...


----------



## ven

:rock: great set up, love the sportac 219c

4 of my sportacs..............think i have 6 total, 5 are nichia 219, 3 of those are 219b and 2x 219c 4000k


----------



## Rawk

Hey, nice collection!
Agreed, those Sportac drop-ins really deliver some eye-candy...
Can you tell me anything about that copperhead?
Looks awesome! :huh:


----------



## ven

Thank you, the head is the copper cryos on a stainless solarforce L2T


----------



## _UPz




----------



## MAD777

Very nice,_UPz [emoji106]


----------



## ven

Love it UPz


----------



## Nichia!

Beautiful UPz


----------



## Beard Man

9-16-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-16-17-2 by VaDimZH, on Flickr



9-16-17-3 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## _UPz

MAD777 said:


> Very nice,_UPz [emoji106]





ven said:


> Love it UPz





Nichia! said:


> Beautiful UPz



Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## Cambertree




----------



## cerbie

Found this while doing some indoor archaeology. That is the little flashlight that brought me here, and cursed my wallet!


----------



## ven

Very cool cerbie, bet that owes you a buck or 2!!


----------



## Rstype

Sorry for the darker picture was in a basement. But this was my companion for work while threading and cutting steel pipe. 

TnC quad dragon


----------



## Ozythemandias

Sigma Regulus in MnBronze with an McR-20


----------



## archimedes

Hey Ozy, do you happen to have anything in AlBronze to compare that one with ... and is the reflector an available option, or something you've modded ?


----------



## Ozythemandias

archimedes said:


> Hey Ozy, do you happen to have anything in AlBronze to compare that one with ... and is the reflector an available option, or something you've modded ?



Sure, here it is side by side with an Al-Bronze Okluma, I believe the patina was forced by the previous owner whereas the Sigma is natural and only a couple weeks old. 







Here's my old Al-Bronze Sigma that I sold to fund this 





I find the MnBronze to be more lustrous and darker, almost like an oil slick black, if that makes sense. It also has a marble like pattern with a grain of sorts like this:











The reflector was installed by Devin, he had a few McR-20 reflectors but I don't know how many or if he has any more.


----------



## xdayv

Ozy are you liking the Mn-Bronze now than the Al-Bronze?


----------



## Ozythemandias

xdayv said:


> Ozy are you liking the Mn-Bronze now than the Al-Bronze?



I'm starting to. I like both though...


----------



## archimedes

Thanks much for the additional photos !

I have an AlBronze Regulus, and really like the patina on it. Just wasn't sure how this new material might compare.

My Regulus has the optic, which works great, but I might be tempted to get another with a reflector ....


----------



## staticx57

While the copper stole the show, brass is really stealing my interest these days


----------



## ven

WOW ozy, beautiful light


----------



## ven

Awesome pic staticx


----------



## Beard Man

Malkoff MD2 with M61N Drop-in and Malkoff Tricap Tailcap Switch
Elzetta Lanyard Ring (without O-Ring)
My best flashlight!
Thank you Gene!



9-20-17-1 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## ven

Very nice beard man...............lights not bad to!


----------



## cp2315

My trustworthy Quark QTL. It went through washing machine. It went to pool with me.


----------



## ven

Here is me thinking i dont have much use for throw bias lights
This D1 is a trooper for sure


----------



## staticx57

Ah, that's great. Enjoy your creativity with all your pictures!


----------



## ven

Thank you staticx, i love your pics! In fact we need to see a lot more of them

Little line up to show how compact the sc63w is


----------



## ven

Noctigonmad!


----------



## MAD777

Nice "family" photo, ven!


----------



## ven

Thank you MAD, as you can tell i may have some time on my hands

Bring out the beasts!





Or not


----------



## MAD777

Ha! Variety is the spice of life (or in this case, light).


----------



## Rawk

Received my L2M cutie today!


----------



## Newlumen

Here is my emisar d4 xpl hi 6500k tint.. this light is very bright as stock. 4322 lumen..
tside.


----------



## ven

Great pics Rawk and NL...............love it


----------



## _UPz

ven said:


> Great pics Rawk and NL...............love it


----------



## ven

Latest apple update iOS11, one feature on the camera is depth effect, any excuse!


----------



## bykfixer

Antique lights lit by an antique light.


----------



## ven

Love it Mike, that pic is .............to think of a word that comes to mind ......class. Who would have thought it was took recent, or maybe 50yrs+ ago


----------



## Ozythemandias

Got a classic right here


----------



## MM81

Got this last week. I really love that tint with Nichia 219C. This MK34 feels a good quality light for the price.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Those are some great photos, MM81! :welcome: 

~ Chance


----------



## MAD777

Fantastic photography! I have that flashlight with 219b emitters. Love it!


----------



## jclubbn5

Zebralight sc5fc


----------



## xdayv

the clip makes a whole lotta difference ^^


----------



## ven

MM81 great pics!
Jc, love it!


----------



## MM81

Thanks guys!


----------



## MM81

And here's all!


----------



## ven

Good enough to eat mm81


----------



## ven

Double bubble...................


----------



## ven




----------



## MAD777

Okay, that's it. MM81, you are coming to my house to take pictures of my flashlights so that I can post amazing pictures too! LOL


----------



## MM81

MAD777 said:


> Okay, that's it. MM81, you are coming to my house to take pictures of my flashlights so that I can post amazing pictures too! LOL



That's a deal!

I live in Finland, so maybe you'll buy me a ticket? Winter is coming fast and it really gets dark and cold here soon!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven doesn't drink coffee on his breaks.... he takes pictures of his flashlights instead. 

~ CG


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ven doesn't drink coffee on his breaks.... he takes pictures of his flashlights instead.
> 
> ~ CG





 i drink coffee on my breaks to


----------



## vidramon

My the latest one


----------



## MM81

For some reason i really like this one.

Even though, tail button is terrible and XP-L HD tint is a little bit more blue color...


----------



## ven

Great pics!
Send to vinh for a triple xpl HI , his drivervn4..............i have 4000k flavour from Jon and love it.............amazing output(2000+) and stunning tint which is on the warm side. Great light for night time uses.


----------



## MAD777

Agreed (and yet another outstanding photo). I have the Lumintop in copper with carbon fiber and love the look of it. The tint is a little too cool for me also, but this is one of the few lights I bought based on looks.

Ven had the right idea, sending it to Vinh!


----------



## easilyled

Great lights and pictures, Mark.


----------



## MM81

My new favorite for everyday use.

Fenix PD35 TAC:


----------



## Beard Man

Malkoff MD2



10-8-17-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## MM81

Got these today:


----------



## MAD777

Wow! MM81 you need to start a thread instructing us how to take pictures of our lights!!! [emoji106]


----------



## ven

Few random pics.....................taken in break time CG


----------



## ven




----------



## DIPSTIX

[/IMG]


----------



## ven

Nice family DIPSTIX, lots of variety, i do spot room for a D1/D1vn on the far left though :naughty:


----------



## DIPSTIX

Yeah that's what I had thought. The performance of the D1vn is to similar to the Tx25c2vn in the throw configuration for me to justify a purchase. I already have a Tn40svn on the way. They will all have to slide over.


----------



## MAD777

Great variety in your collection DIPSTIX.


----------



## ven




----------



## MAD777

Don't forget to remove the flashlight before you start the machine!


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Don't forget to remove the flashlight before you start the machine!



 :laughing: 

I would not be happy!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


>



Poor 6P, getting all greasy. :candle:

~ CG


----------



## ven

:naughty:


----------



## david57strat

MAD777 said:


> Wow! MM81 you need to start a thread instructing us how to take pictures of our lights!!! [emoji106]



Agreed. Amazing pics, MM81


----------



## UVvis

Virtually Mint E2e in black!


----------



## ven




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Very  

~ CG


----------



## ven




----------



## MAD777

Looks like a piece of sculpture, ven!


----------



## freeme

HaikeLite MT07S


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


>



Is that a PK light Mark? Very sharp design!


----------



## ven

It is Daniel , with the tail cap off the PK weapon light. Big output,tiny light....I love it!


----------



## freeme

ASTROLUX MF-02 Debut


----------



## ven

"what a horrible cold beam" was Rachels 1st words.................not to mention the ringy cold beam. What a horrid little AA light, ..................kind of like it Would do a lot better with an LED swap anyway, cant use this as it is!


----------



## ven

AA day!


----------



## this_is_nascar

My wife and my E01's, still going strong.


----------



## MAD777

Time for a family photo update...


----------



## d13avo

Here are some photos of some of mine.

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4481/37837651726_a9d6c7f590_c_d.jpg

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4461/24033986698_b48dd52b62_c_d.jpg

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4494/37837651636_074bfdc23b_c_d.jpg

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4496/37629006430_d21dc7cb2a_c_d.jpg

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4443/37629006710_c0844774ee_c_d.jpg

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4484/37629006640_4e4a436579_c_d.jpg

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4471/37629006980_80e4f0df23_c_d.jpg

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4475/37837463226_f702a601d1_c_d.jpg

https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4471/37628768660_090b46c4bb_c_d.jpg


----------



## ven

Love it MAD


----------



## easilyled

MAD777 said:


> Time for a family photo update...



Very impressive!!


----------



## trojansteel




----------



## ven

Another nights fun


----------



## _UPz

nice stuff ven!


----------



## ven

Thank you UPz


----------



## Rawk

Friends


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Couple of lights been getting some good use recently(darker nights after all)





Hand full of lumens


----------



## MAD777

Rawk, I love your creativity!
Ven, those are some long running, big guns!


----------



## Scribe

My Boss


----------



## freeme




----------



## seery

Rawk said:


> Friends




Beautiful picture Rawk!

Did you take it? Care to share any details?


----------



## Rawk

seery said:


> Beautiful picture Rawk!
> 
> Did you take it? Care to share any details?


Thank you all very much!
Sure, I used a Canon EOS 6D with the EF 135mm f/2L lens @ f/4, RAW processed with Lightroom Classic CC.
Flashlight is my Solarforce L2M with Sportac 3xNichia219C Drop-in and L2-B3 bezel.
The puppet is called Danbo, it's an Amazon mascot - there are thousands of Danbo pictures on the web... 
Will do more shots soon!


----------



## ven

Very cool Rawk


Candle power


----------



## seery

Rawk said:


> Thank you all very much!...Will do more shots soon!



Welcome.

Very much appreciate your response and look forward to seeing more of your work!


----------



## puglife

Here's my little collection : 3D incan maglite, tk70, ld75c, 2xAA rayovac indestructible (new and old model), rayovac 3D indestructible lantern, rc40 2016 and my handy portable candle :candle:


----------



## Rstype

My beagle and BOSS 70 fighting for a spot on my EDC rotation.


----------



## Modernflame

Rstype said:


> My beagle and BOSS 70 fighting for a spot on my EDC rotation.



I hope there are 15 rounds of this fight, well documented by photos! More power to ya, bro!


----------



## wimmer21




----------



## wimmer21

Great pics everyone!


----------



## ven

The cats meow! Awesome line up


----------



## bykfixer

puglife said:


> Here's my little collection : 3D incan maglite, tk70, ld75c, 2xAA rayovac indestructible (new and old model), rayovac 3D indestructible lantern, rc40 2016 and my handy portable candle :candle:



Welcome to CPF puglife.

Nice photo. Love the subdued choice of color scheme. Almost looks like it was taken back when Abe Lincoln was president of America.


----------



## redvalkyrie

ven said:


>




Is that a England made Record vise I spy?


----------



## ven

Well spotted red! eyes of an eagle


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## ven

I don’t think I have a flashlight that I look at and marvel more than the Pocket Rocket.


----------



## ven




----------



## Beard Man




----------



## ven

219c 4000k lumapower


----------



## Uname

My three edc lights  
left to right
Fenix tk25 r&b with Nichia 219C 5000k emitters instead of the stock Cree XP-G2 S3
Smooth barrel Reylight TI LAN
Preon P1


----------



## trojansteel




----------



## Hoodzy98

A few of my lights i brought to the beach with me


----------



## Scir1955

stoli67 said:


> How's that headlight... I have been thinking about getting one!



Great to see these types of lights, i am interested to get one like this.


----------



## ven




----------



## Thud1023

The latest Maratac (in copper). First impressions, build quality is very nice..heavy duty little light. 14250 battery is charging now, so I haven't turned it on yet..



Maratac 14250


----------



## ven

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet Thud


----------



## jarheadgreasemonkey

New EDC torch...


----------



## MAD777

Thud1023 said:


> The latest Maratac (in copper). First impressions, build quality is very nice..heavy duty little light. 14250 battery is charging now, so I haven't turned it on yet..
> 
> 
> 
> Maratac 14250


That's certainly a cute one. Haven't seen that battery size before. I usually avoid buying lights for their looks, but Maratac always have their way with me when it comes to their handsome copper offerings. And, they are affordable!


----------



## staticx57

When runtime is important


----------



## jclubbn5

Timascus Okluma DC1 on work duty


----------



## xdayv

jclubbn5 said:


> Timascus Okluma DC1 on work duty


don't let the spray paint spoil the pattern...  you're brave jclubbn5.


----------



## easilyled

jclubbn5 said:


> Timascus Okluma DC1 on work duty



Beautiful Jeff, you have all the greatest ones ..... but work duty? I'd even be scared to carry it in a very well protected pouch.


----------



## wimmer21

Beautiful photos guys!

Beard Man, WOW! Can I hire you to clean my Haiku? ;-)






^^^NOT A HAIKU :laughing:


----------



## jclubbn5

Xdayv and easilyled there's no since in having it if you don't carry it is my motto. Plus it can always be refinished[emoji16]


----------



## ven

Congrats Steve very nice addition to your amazing collection.

Love it jclubb


----------



## easilyled

jclubbn5 said:


> Xdayv and easilyled there's no since in having it if you don't carry it is my motto. Plus it can always be refinished[emoji16]



If only I were as brave as you Jeff. Good approach


----------



## MAD777

wimmer21 said:


> Beautiful photos guys!
> 
> Beard Man, WOW! Can I hire you to clean my Haiku? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^NOT A HAIKU :laughing:


Nice addition to your already outstanding collection, Steve!


----------



## maker6

Some of my laser engraved custom-made flashlights, ain't that cool?


----------



## ven

Cool idea with the engraving


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

My "Tool Box"...
https://imgur.com/a/yEL3H


----------



## ven

Nice family Eddie


----------



## Hoodzy98

Just a couple of my lights 🤗


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Copper and Brass Goodness:
https://imgur.com/a/LizVq


----------



## ven

Wow Eddie!


----------



## bykfixer

Happy Thanksgiving CPF!!





Pocket sized turkey toasters...


----------



## Capolini

My Three smallest torches.

Olight i3S-CU/Nitecore SENS CR/SWM Comet


----------



## ven

Like that little comet Roberto


----------



## Modernflame

jarheadgreasemonkey said:


> New EDC torch...



Nice photo. I have that exact set up. M61HOT with the tri-cap (sans the Jeep).

I remember you posting about it over on the Malkoff thread.


----------



## ven

This has been my works coat edc for the week(will be in there for the foreseeable) now it is sporting a 219c 4000k. I have it locked in the high mode(low/med/high) with the 4 1/2 clicks to lock/unlock. The head tight is a little brighter(over 200lm) so last few days head tight and 200+ hi cri lumens of usefulness. The 14500 cell/s get whacked down , but used frugally i have not seen bellow 3.4v(using a 6p for longer duty as well).














So the lumapower, threads are sloppy, lots of movement in head/body when a few mm loose. Very cell fussy, need to be short 14500 cells. Body thick tank like in build, yet it has a little cell movement side to side. Really lame print on the side saying TRUST.............but i like it! Maybe with all the quirks and short falls it has, it give it a personality.


----------



## Hoodzy98

Great pics everyone ^^


----------



## trojansteel




----------



## weez82

Im jealous of a lot of the lights posted. Lots of great pics 

Here is my Quark 123^2 in my Honda Fit "Flashlight Holder" lol


----------



## Hoodzy98

Just Mixing it up abit 💣💥


----------



## Hoodzy98

My mini pocket thrower, using a 700mah Keepower great runtime!


----------



## Thunderbird

*From little things....*


----------



## staticx57




----------



## ven

Very nice triple


----------



## Scribe

Okluma


----------



## ven

Stunning scribe, very nice


----------



## easilyled

@staticx57, impressive trio of lights. Looks like you've transplanted the LunaSol internals in two of the three. I'd be interested to know more about them. 

@scribe, beautiful light! Is that the special Damascus lottery winner? You're certainly upping the ante!


----------



## jclubbn5

Timascus Okluma dc1 with 371d driver


----------



## easilyled

Absolutely stunning Jeff.


----------



## Beard Man




----------



## ven

Beautiful Jeff, love it.................those clips are something special to.

One of my all time fav lights beard man, the classic 6p. No doubt most of us have an impression of a torch/flashlight, certainly the classic maglite springs to mind for a general flashlight. The 6p is the one for me, great size/feel, so flexible..................do i spy a malkoff drop in there:naughty: 

My works 6p with 219b triple


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Beard Man, That's some black and white flashlight & vise porn....... I love black and white flashlight & vise porn!  

~ Chance


----------



## Beard Man

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Beard Man, That's some black and white flashlight & vise porn....... I love black and white flashlight & vise porn!
> 
> ~ Chance



Thank you!


----------



## Beard Man

ven said:


> do i spy a malkoff drop in there:naughty:



 Yeah,you are right,its a Malkoff M361N.


----------



## quinlag

what a mess by F/8, on Flickr


----------



## bykfixer

Legoooooooooh!!
Surprise box of Vital Gear stuff from PK arrived while I was programming my Tana singLED that arrived today.





Speaking of singLED....
350 mAh 219B with Tana Firmware 3. I chose the 100/25/4/1% with memory setting. (115/28/4/1 lumens).





Obligitory beam shot
E2E factory bulb vs the singLED





Recent PK inspired collection.
Icon, SureFire, Vital Gear and PK Design Lab.


----------



## archimedes

I'm sure you probably know this, byk, but that R30 is pretty rare (and sought after by collectors, working or not) now.

Also, is that a balrog tube, or a cubebike ? Wouldn't mind seeing a better photo, if convenient ... 

EDIT - Oh, and is that a VG Twisty tube (?!)


----------



## ven

Awesome mr fixer, like a kid at Christmas springs to mind


----------



## PaladinNO

https://1drv.ms/i/s!AuFMZD__7mN2gwyCKATpa_JqYfGZ

With all the latest additions, I reckon I need to take some new pictures.

_...And I could post them as soon as this server stops throwing me 500 errors._ :|


----------



## ploink

New addition to my family of Titanium lights. The prometheus alpha ice. (far left) 

L to R
Prometheus Alpha ICE
Lenslight KO Ti
McGizmo Haiku
McGizmo Mule


----------



## ven

Beautiful line up there ploink


----------



## ploink

ven said:


> Beautiful line up there ploink



Thanks Ven!


----------



## Scribe

easilyled said:


> @staticx57, impressive trio of lights. Looks like you've transplanted the LunaSol internals in two of the three. I'd be interested to know more about them.
> 
> @scribe, beautiful light! Is that the special Damascus lottery winner? You're certainly upping the ante!


Yes, it was from the last lottery. Jeff gave me the opportunity to purchase this light and I absolutely love it. Hoping to grab a Ti in the drop tomorrow.


----------



## ven

Kicks like a mule 219b 4500k






219c 4k


----------



## TurkishCoffee

My Rayovac on a walk in the snow. I might make a short video for this one since there are a lot showing up on ebay. They don't make them like this anymore! Probably because it takes 7 D batteries for roughly 55 lumens.


----------



## Nichia!

TurkishCoffee said:


> My Rayovac on a walk in the snow. I might make a short video for this one since there are a lot showing up on ebay. They don't make them like this anymore! Probably because it takes 7 D batteries for roughly 55 lumens.



Awesome pic! Welcome to CPF

Any more pics?


----------



## bykfixer

archimedes said:


> I'm sure you probably know this, byk, but that R30 is pretty rare (and sought after by collectors, working or not) now.
> 
> Also, is that a balrog tube, or a cubebike ? Wouldn't mind seeing a better photo, if convenient ...
> 
> EDIT - Oh, and is that a VG Twisty tube (?!)



Sorry Arch, just saw this post...





All Vital Gear stuff.

A 1x123 and a 3x123 twisty tube. The nip drop in is a 'blank' with no LED in it.


----------



## archimedes

bykfixer said:


> Sorry Arch, just saw this post...
> ....
> 
> All Vital Gear stuff.
> 
> A 1x123 and a 3x123 twisty tube. The nip drop in is a 'blank' with no LED in it.



No worries .... I actually figured that out from another post of yours elsewhere 

FYI, you may be pleased to know that (as far as I know) that 3x twisty tube may be ultra-ultra-rare. I had sorta "collected" VG parts in the past, although I did (and do) actually use them, too.

I have never before seen that particular part, and it would not surprise me in the least if it were a prototype ....


----------



## bykfixer

I hope to ask PK soon. It could very well be a prototype.

He's been on a marathon of meetings in various parts of Asia since October. He has some wheels in motion with his consulting company that will be announced next year. Mostly stuff he started a long time ago that'll be building blocks for other ideas involving tactical gear. 

I'm hoping that the resurgence of Vital Gear in some way or another will be part of that. (Adapters perhaps.) About a year ago he talked about it, but the man keeps about 20 irons in the fire nowadays so it won't be any time soon.

Edit: such irony is life.
Shortly after posting this PK called to tell me some stories. What fun that was....
He said the VG lights were samples. The one that's vertical to the right with the clip was a production light but the rest of the lights and the nip drop in (that's LED-less btw) were pre-production samples. The 3x123 switchless never went into production.


----------



## staticx57




----------



## archimedes

Thanks for the VG info above, byk


----------



## ven

Stunning staticx, i dread to think how much your tree cost to decorate


----------



## bykfixer

Merr-E Christmas everybody.



Yes, that's Hollywood Hogan Santa at the bottom right....


----------



## LiftdT4R

TurkishCoffee said:


> My Rayovac on a walk in the snow. I might make a short video for this one since there are a lot showing up on ebay. They don't make them like this anymore! Probably because it takes 7 D batteries for roughly 55 lumens.



Wow that's a sharp looking pic! Have you tried using a KPR18 or KPR20 Krypton bulb instead of the PR vacuum bulb? It should just about double your lumens.

Also, I recently hobbled together an MD1 with an M61N. Thanks Martin White!! The other parts came form odds and ends I picked up off the WTS forum including a nice high low ring! I use it mainly for walking my dog in the poorly lit trails at night. Fits perfect inside my coat pocket and on low it has a nice long run time on an 18350.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Stainless Steel Mini Mark II from Foursevens. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Long sought after Copper Bolt-Action, also from the fine folks at Foursevens. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Quark on ice. 

~ Cg


----------



## ven

I see no pics:mecry:

Triple cryos


----------



## MichielSanders

Here's my collection at the moment.




1A0764CB-65B9-4619-9F8B-BB71370C3931 by michiel Sanders, on Flickr




665942FB-66D5-4240-B1CB-D517E72CC60C by michiel Sanders, on Flickr


----------



## ven

Nice collection, loving the tk76 with run time kit....................looks perfect . Much better with the kit than without imho, really balances it out nicely. 

See the pics now CG, not sure what happened, very nice 47's as always. Hoping i may add a couple soon once i get them.


----------



## MichielSanders

ven said:


> Nice collection, loving the tk76 with run time kit....................looks perfect . Much better with the kit than without imho, really balances it out nicely.
> 
> See the pics now CG, not sure what happened, very nice 47's as always. Hoping i may add a couple soon once i get them.



Thanks, yes it looks a lot nicer with the extended kit. and also the balance when you hold it.
first it was the tk75 extension tube but bought a second tk76, and sold that one some time later with the tk75 tube.


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Quark on ice.
> 
> ~ Cg





Cool pic!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thank you, ven. Woods Walker encouraged a few of us over in the Foursevens section to get outside and away from taking kitchen table pictures. I've had a nasty head-cold for over a week, and have been perfectly content sitting inside a nice warm house.  

Merry Christmas! 

~ CG


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thank you, ven. Woods Walker encouraged a few of us over in the Foursevens section to get outside and away from taking kitchen table pictures. I've had a nasty head-cold for over a week, and have been perfectly content sitting inside a nice warm house.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> ~ CG




Be careful CG of that WW, he can be quite the influence. Hoping when my little ones come, i may even venture outside for a few pics myself

Merry Christmas to the Gardiners geeeeeeez how quick does it come round, a year feels like a month!!!


----------



## quinlag

DSCF0191 by F/8, on Flickr


----------



## bykfixer

Not shown is the Mag Solitaire amount of light coming from that Eveready Captain hitting the ceiling. I stuffed 2 tree bulbs up inside the barrel, but they don't cast much light forward. Looks great when the room is dark though.


----------



## peter yetman

I'd be thrown out in the snow dor putting a light at the top of the tree.
Angels or nothing in this house.
Happy Christmas to you and the very tolerant Mrs. Fixer.
P


----------



## bykfixer

Last year we downsized the tree from a traditional broad base tree that tapers to a point to a more pencil shaped deal that's a foot shorter. Our 1970's "grandma's" angel tree topper was too big so we did a big red bow. The bow did not hold up well in our attic and frankly I forgot to buy a smaller angel. So as a last minute idea I decided to try out the flashlight to 'shine light in darkness'... 

But I'm prrrrrrretty sure we'll have another angel for next year (or at least I won't be asked to do the tree topper)


----------



## Thud1023

The new Turbo Mini Mark II, pictured next to a PK Paladin prototype from the man himself : )



Foursevens


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Congratulations on owning the Paladin prototype. I've only seen one other. Would you care to share its history?  

~ Chance


----------



## Thud1023

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Congratulations on owning the Paladin prototype. I've only seen one other. Would you care to share its history?
> 
> ~ Chance



Thx Chance!
When it first appeared in this photo at the 2015 SHOT show, the "Goldie" caught my eye right off. I was soon disappointed to hear that it would not be one of the released options (though the others are plenty cool). David had 2-3 of these on his desk and I was lucky enough to snag one in 2015. It is a working light, though he warned me not to over loosen, or tighten the end cap..as it wasn't the final version. Definitely a piece of Foursevens history : )



Protos


----------



## Thud1023

This 10180 copper beauty arrived from George. Amazing work, couldn't be more pleased with the machining and beam. 



Omicron 


Omicron


----------



## ven

WOW thud, very VERY special 47's light there, love it. As for the cu mini light off George, a work of art...........beautiful.

I got super lucky, special little gift off CRX made from the ground up. xp-l2 4000k mule from a nut! Magnetic tail, maybe the toughest light in the world! Absolutely love it, Steve does not just mod lights............he makes them from scratch, super talented.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven, 
That's a compression coupler. The ingenuity of illumination engineers never ceases to amaze me.  

~ Cg


----------



## bykfixer

What fuels it? 
That thing is pretty cool.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> What fuels it?
> That thing is pretty cool.








It was a crazy 1000lm+ at 3.7a, its dialled back(resister mod) to 1a and a little over 300lm(super bright still).


----------



## bykfixer

Thatz nutz!

Yes pun intended...


----------



## ven

:laughing: , magnetic to, super useful and .................well i would say drop resistant to 10,000ft 

The 4k xp-l2 is real nice on the eye as well.


----------



## bykfixer

LEGOOOOOOOOOO!!

A Malkoff jewel theif light.




MDC 1xAA, E2D head, LumensFactory HO E2A

Thanks for the platform GurdyGurds.


----------



## gurdygurds

That is the coolest thing I think I've ever seen.


ven said:


> WOW thud, very VERY special 47's light there, love it. As for the cu mini light off George, a work of art...........beautiful.
> 
> I got super lucky, special little gift off CRX made from the ground up. xp-l2 4000k mule from a nut! Magnetic tail, maybe the toughest light in the world! Absolutely love it, Steve does not just mod lights............he makes them from scratch, super talented.


----------



## gurdygurds

Deleted


ven said:


> WOW thud, very VERY special 47's light there, love it. As for the cu mini light off George, a work of art...........beautiful.
> 
> I got super lucky, special little gift off CRX made from the ground up. xp-l2 4000k mule from a nut! Magnetic tail, maybe the toughest light in the world! Absolutely love it, Steve does not just mod lights............he makes them from scratch, super talented.


----------



## torchsarecool

Ven that little light is amazing! What a great, unique piece. A real credit to the creator. 
Isnt it time for "Ven" the youtube channel to show us your lights a little more


----------



## ven

Thanks guys, i am super lucky for sure. 

I have a tube channel venn105 iirc but it has not been used for years, more off roading stuff than anything(think over 200 vids iirc) . I have thought about light vids, but time when no one is about(quiet) is very rare...............maybe one day!

love that set up Mike, just classic awesomeness.................speaking of which!!! Guess what came today???





So tiny, took me by surprise......................love it. 









As tempting as a tana triple(may save that for an E2e as it will have 16650 tank and 2500mah to play with). 16340 are drained quick enough, so single 219b for this.


----------



## bykfixer

First the bolt mule, now this? 
Epic!! 

SingLED 219B will make reigndeer turds pop at 50 paces. You can set it to come on at a nice 25% (about 74 lumens) or 4% (about 15 lumens). If you opt for the 350mA version the 25% will provide pretty close to an oem output with runtime galore. 
Either way you get a ton more spill than the oem bulb yet a nice spot to drill a hole through darkness. It's a good combo for lighting needs when camping in the great outdoors. 


When gurdygurds told me he was building a VME 1aa MDC I didn't give it a lot of thought. But when it showed up at the WTS... and nobody had bought it... oh, wow! 
(Luckily Mrs. Fixer thinks it's too heavy for her)


----------



## ven

:laughing: I cant wait to see the turds pop! I am loving the size/form of the little E1e, its a fav before i have a bulb!

I have a couple of 47 lights to come, probably lost in all the xmas post............been in the UK since the 17th and 19th(ordered separately) .


----------



## kaichu dento

The E1e is one of the only incans I will never sell, even though I seldom use it other than to turn it on and off again. Love that little light.


----------



## bykfixer

Mr Postman dropped off a mate for my gunmetal E1executive a week early. 





An old school E2 executive in gunmetal.
Not a crosshair logo, but an early version of the post crosshair, new SureFire sun logo signifying PK's in da house now. The oem bulb still works but a 6 volt Lumens Factory bulb was swapped in. 
Nice way to end the year of our Lord 2017.

Hey Ven, you gotta try an E2... you just gotta.


----------



## MAD777

Can't wait to see the first GT posted here. Mine is in customs in Cincinnati [emoji41]


----------



## toto07




----------



## ven

Very nice mr fixer, love the gun metal flavours a lot. Yep, E2 will be at some point, 16650 fed no doubt there. Ideally a couple and use one of them in work.


----------



## LiftdT4R

Nice lights!! Lots of Surefire love, that's awesome! Ven, I like that little nut light too, very cool!!

Mr. Fixer, is that something you put together on that MDC? It looks like an incan, right?

My wife got me a light I've been looking for for a long time for Christmas. I've been dying to try a Leef body because I heard the knurling is second to none and now I can confirm!! Bonus, it also came with a Z49 clicky. I'll be EDCing this for a while for work. I have an M61N drop in running currently with an 18650.


----------



## bykfixer

Very nice score Lift'd. Those Leef are a work of art.

Several posts ago was an MDC 1aa I scored from member gurdygurds. It began as an MDC with VME head and an M31W for about 150 Malkoff lumens. (Similar to an M61WL). 





This is how it looks assembled from GG.
I wanted to lego a jewel thief light so an E2D incan head with a 6 volt bulb (driven at 1.5) was tried. 
I'm going to try some 1.5 volt T1 bulbs in a Tads Customs sometime in the near future. Should be about 6-10 cool leaning incan lumens instead of the sunset orange beam from the 6 volt bulb.

The silver lights are early versions of SureFire E series. The E1 was the first style and the E2 was the second or third version (I'm not sure which).


----------



## archimedes

LiftdT4R said:


> ....
> My wife got me a light I've been looking for for a long time for Christmas. I've been dying to try a Leef body because I heard the knurling is second to none and now I can confirm!! Bonus, it also came with a Z49 clicky. I'll be EDCing this for a while for work. I have an M61N drop in running currently with an 18650....



Yep, Leef are the pinnacle of host parts ... congrats Liftd


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Joule thief?

Bill


----------



## LiftdT4R

bykfixer said:


> Very nice score Lift'd. Those Leef are a work of art.
> 
> Several posts ago was an MDC 1aa I scored from member gurdygurds. It began as an MDC with VME head and an M31W for about 150 Malkoff lumens. (Similar to an M61WL).



Very nice, I'm digging the conversion back to incan. I find myself using incan lights more an more lately. I'm working on an incan C Mag with some 26500s or 26650s now. 

Is the MDC basically an E head and E tail like the way an MD2 has a C head and C tail?


----------



## archimedes

MDC is integral tube / tail (single part) but, yes, E-threaded


----------



## bykfixer

Bullzeyebill said:


> Joule thief?
> 
> Bill



Yes.... like the thief, only not spelt the same. 
Green Mile reference there....


----------



## MAD777

Self exclamatory [emoji44]


----------



## ven

:rock: Mrs MAD must think your MAD


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> :rock: Mrs MAD must think your MAD


She thinks it is a new kind of blender! LOL


----------



## peter yetman

Oh Sh*t!
P


----------



## Newlumen

Nice photo mike.. happy new year.


----------



## Beamhead

Looks like a cloud slicing light saber.


----------



## CobraMan

Keep all the great pics coming along - 2018 is ready and waiting!

Ven - I was looking back in this thread and ran across one of your posts that included an orange handled compact ratchet (looks like 1/4 inch drive) and was wondering if you can tell me the brand and model number?

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## quangtan

Good flashlight !


----------



## ven

Very nice solarforce's 

Few random pics, 
p20 219c (thanks to Darryl), really liking this light. Nicer and more useful beam than i would have thought from the frosted lens. Feels nice quality to............simple 3 mode/memory that just works!




mkII ti NW, Used this today for a bit...........Not into the UI, memory part works OK, just not into being confident scrolling through levels. Or resetting to moon............dont like. Colour temp/tint is nice and the beam is super useful, so a thumbs up there. 
Random pics


----------



## peter yetman

I set my Mini Turbo to High only, seriously couldn't deal with the scrolling through modes. Amazing little light, though.
P


----------



## dhunley1

New winter EDC combo. 



20180104_151008 by D Hunley, on Flickr


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> I set my Mini Turbo to High only, seriously couldn't deal with the scrolling through modes. Amazing little light, though.
> P



Bad a55!!!! Here was me, thinking P was all sensible :laughing: Yes, i do like it..................i must be getting fussy! I try and keep mine in medium, decent all round level.


----------



## ven

dhunley1 said:


> New winter EDC combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 20180104_151008 by D Hunley, on Flickr




Awesome combo, one bounces off the concrete, the other cracks it!


----------



## xdayv

G2 is a preferred winter light!


----------



## ven

Massive!


----------



## jclubbn5

I've been carrying this Okluma here a lot here lately with a Lux-rc 371d driver. Nice pic so I thought I'd share


----------



## ven

WOW, thats stunning and love the pic!!!


----------



## easilyled

jclubbn5 said:


> I've been carrying this Okluma here a lot here lately with a Lux-rc 371d driver. Nice pic so I thought I'd share



I'm green with NV!


----------



## jclubbn5

Thanks easilyled and Ven!


----------



## bykfixer

Some lights in the earl-E morning son I left on the table last night.


----------



## ven

Very cool mr fixEr


----------



## bykfixer

A couple Scout24 sold at the WTS for a mEeger price.




Fraternal twins:
One clicky with short clip, one twisty with long clip.
S/N's 60xxx and 110xxx.


----------



## PaladinNO

I took some new pictures today, but they are unfortunately very boring compared to the "commercial class advertising" stuff further up here. 
https://1drv.ms/f/s!AuFMZD__7mN2imtD78lQrVy6WJTN

IMG_4332_ - list of lights, from left to right:

Nitecore Tip Nitecore Tube
Manker E02H
Coast/Led Lenser G10
Coast/Led Lenser G19
Jetbeam/Niteeye EC-R16
Thrunite Neutron 2C v3 (with 18350 battery carrier)
Coast/Led Lenser G45
Jaxman E2
Streamlight Polytac
Fenix PD35
Fenix E21
Acebeam EC50 gen II
Sunwayman T45C
Fenix CL30R
Fenix TK45
Streamlight Knucklehead
Mag-Lite 3D
Fenix TK76
Fenix TK75 2018

_Anyone curious about any of the other stuff, do feel free to ask._

IMG_4339_ - headlamps, accessories, holsters and battery containers



Spoiler



Fenix AER-TK75 battery extender
2x Surefire EWP-02 pens
Fenix HP10
Nitecore HC90
FLYYE 500D Cordura PH-P005 double-holster for 18650-lights
EDC Gear 6x 18650 container
Kløver vaseline, Nyogel and Q-tips
Storagecases for AAA/AA-batteries
Green filter and diffuser wand for Fenix E21
FLYYE 1000D Cordura FLYPHM001RG Fenix TK75 holster



_...Any easy way to make the spoiler-tag work?_


----------



## ven

Nice collection Paladin, been pondering over one of those fenix lanterns for a while now(CL30r).


----------



## PaladinNO

Thank you very much. 

Yeah, this "collection" really wasn't something I had planned for when I just wanted a decent worklight a little over 3 years ago. ^^
Now it's 40 lights (50, counting those I have sold and given away as gifts), some 4 chargers and around 85 batteries.

And I fear I am not done yet. Iwas giggling like a schoolgirl when I read the name BLF GT on this forum a couple weeks ago, and looked it up.
...At which point I started drooling, excessively, and the wallet was quaking in fear. We'll see how it turns out in the end.

I still don't have the exact where to buy, how to buy and how much on the BLF (or even know if those having received one, is of its final design), 
all of which I want to know for sure before I commit.


Funny you should mention the CL30R, as that was the last light I received. It was a lot smaller than I envisioned, and the way the light glows 
wasn't as I thought it would be. It's just cosmetics though - nothing at all worth complaining about.

I cannot say one or the other on it whether I like it or not yet, as I haven't even tried it outdoors in any way. And it was a last-minute impulse purchase, 
as I came across a decent deal on the one in Iron Grey (this was NOT a light I wanted in the typical matt black), and I even managed to haggle a little 
more off on it - and as I can (and will) sell the included batteries (3x Fenix 2600 mAh) at a profit, that will make the light itself even cheaper.

It was intended for the family cabin though (I say "was", because I may just end up keeping it for myself...), so next time there is a get-together there, 
I plan to give it a proper test. Last time I wasn't attending, so I sent my Acebeam EC50 along with my mother so they would have some proper light there for a change. 
Bad choice. Stupid of me, even. As she and her equally inexperienced sisters with everything running on electricity (I do not exaggerate when I say they are useless with it),
just set it on High-mode, placed it on a table indoors - and left it there.

"Oooh, what a nice little light", they had apparently agreed on - yeah, for about 25 minutes, before the battery was drained. Or so she told me when she came back, 
complaining about how hot to the touch the light had become >-<

And so I thought and hoped a modern LED lantern would be a little more idiot proof. I guess I'll find out next time how it fares - both against the elements and other members of my family.
Am curious about the runtimes too, as I put 3x Keeppower NCR18650G 3600 mAh's in it.


----------



## easilyled

@PaladinNO, Nice collection and pictures. The Fenix TK76 is a very intriguing looking light and seems to be very practical too from what I've read about it.


----------



## PaladinNO

easilyled said:


> @PaladinNO, Nice collection and pictures. The Fenix TK76 is a very intriguing looking light and seems to be very practical too from what I've read about it.



Thank you. But I must admit the photo equipment I use is so much better than me, and is the only thing that actually is doing anything when taking a picture. 
Canon EOS 600D + Sigma 18-250mm DC OS HSM, on a tripod...ran at Full Auto (oh horror, I know).

The TK76 is indeed an intriguing light (main reason why I bought it in the first place) - it really does cover _all_ your illumination needs, and offers full flexibility in terms of which head to use and and at which level.
3 heads; can run either 1, 2 or 3 heads at a time, and in any combination. Each head can be set to run at level 0 (off) to 4 individually. 1 button for each head, plus on/off, plus instant-turbo button.

It got 5 buttons, but in many cases I find it much more intuitive to use than a single-button operated light.


However, "practical" it is NOT! It is big, heavy, and got a really lumpy design. It can by default tailstand, but breathe heavily on it, and it will tip over.
It is really front-heavy, so carrying it over any distance will just cause an ache in your wrists. I tried it with a shoulderstrap, but its cooling fins just banged into my ribs over and over.
It is utterly horrible, and unless either kept in its box or left on a tripod, I don't even like looking at it.

But you know what? I would buy it again in half a heartbeat. Because what the TK76 offers, and the way it delivers it, far, FAR exceeds any aesthetical shortcomings.:twothumbs


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey PaladiNO,
The GT is an awesome light and it took every ounce of self control not to buy a second one before the group buy closed. If you are considering purchasing one when Lumintop produces it commercially(current guesstimates at$200-$250), I would seriously caution you to think carefully because of the above comments...this light is huge and with 8 18650's it weighs over 5 lbs. granted, you can light up a water tower two miles away, and it will be the best "show off" light (mine is bigger and brighter than yours) for years. It just is not really practical, unless you are in search & rescue, hunt for targets over a mile away, etc...
Let me make it clear I do not mean to disparage the light-design, build quality, UI, all are awesome, and at 400 lights I am no one to suggest restraint, but I did not appreciate how big and heavy this light was until I got it...


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> A couple Scout24 sold at the WTS for a mEeger price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraternal twins:
> One clicky with short clip, one twisty with long clip.
> S/N's 60xxx and 110xxx.




:twothumbs  X 2 :rock:


----------



## PaladinNO

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey PaladinNO,
> The GT is an awesome light and it took every ounce of self control not to buy a second one before the group buy closed. If you are considering purchasing one when Lumintop produces it commercially(current guesstimates at$200-$250), I would seriously caution you to think carefully because of the above comments...this light is huge and with 8 18650's it weighs over 5 lbs. granted, you can light up a water tower two miles away, and it will be the best "show off" light (mine is bigger and brighter than yours) for years. It just is not really practical, unless you are in search & rescue, hunt for targets over a mile away, etc...
> Let me make it clear I do not mean to disparage the light-design, build quality, UI, all are awesome, and at 400 lights I am no one to suggest restraint, but I did not appreciate how big and heavy this light was until I got it...



_Bugger, I had hoped to participate in the group buy. But on that particular light, I didn't want to jump the gun and commit to something not really finished yet. And I haven't had enough spare time to research it properly either._

But don't worry, my above "complaining" regarding the TK76 was only _part_ fact - the rest was exaggeration. I got a battery extender for both my TK76 and TK75 2018, so I'm used to 8x 18650. 
As for the weight, I took a 8 Kg (~17.6 lbs) hand weight/dumbbell with me on a 4,3 Km walk last week just because I was bored (swapped it between my hands as needed), so handling such a light isn't actually an issue.

And you know what they say about practical: "You want practical, buy a van" (...poor comparison, I just realised, as I got a van). There is no doubt that the GT could be a real life saver for those in S&R, but for us mere (male) mortals...well, a confirmation of "mine is bigger than yours" is all that us testosterone carriers need, isn't it? 
It was the same for me when I bought the TK76 - I never saw it as practical, and it was never intended to be a practical light. But it did look like a lot of fun, and it was the added "wow"-factor of the design that...ehm, wowed me and made me buy it, and same with the GT.


But to stay serious for a moment longer (I can only stay serious for so long ^^), as the group buy is over...this light _will_ become officially available at some point, yeah? No problem if it isn't commercially available yet, as that would actually suit me just fine, as I'm late to that party anyway. I read it was estimated to be about 250 USD post-group buy, but the price doesn't worry me. 
Hell, I'd be even more interested if there are extra options/additional features available at a premium. But okay, as I missed the first chance, I'll postphone it for now. But I'll definitely keep an eye out for it.


Thanks for the information about the GT - saved me maybe signing up on that other flashlight board just to ask for the same info.

P.s.
Am I reading this right?



> 400 lights



I know my glasses needs a good clean now, but I still think I'm seeing things. :O


----------



## bykfixer

400 is not that uncommon here at the asylum PaladNO. 

Say 6 a month.. 72 a year, 5 years like eddiethefirst... 

I know a guy with over 3000. Batteries in everyone.... he started collecting in the 1980's. (Check out the collections listed in the flashlightmuseum dot com sometime)


----------



## PaladinNO

Right...so good to know I haven't lost it completely yet then - I'm still where I only need a single flashlight for any specific need (or so I keep telling myself). ^^
But there may be hope yet for me to join the fold: When I read this first time



> You know that you are a flashaholic when you walk into a dark room, the first thing that you do is not to look for a light switch, but reach for your flashlight.



...my initial thought was "...doesn't everyone do that?", before I understood what sort of scenario it was talk about.
And I still was like "I do that" - because logic: You know there you got your flashlight. You don't necessarily know where the light switch is.

So, ehm, at only 40 lights...can I count the LEDs I got on my car as well to make it look a little more impressive? 
https://1drv.ms/f/s!AuFMZD__7mN2iRTzqUszrpgpGfsM


----------



## bykfixer

40? 
You're in. 

Welcome to the family.


----------



## puglife

puglife said:


> Here's my little collection : 3D incan maglite, tk70, ld75c, 2xAA rayovac indestructible (new and old model), rayovac 3D indestructible lantern, rc40 2016 and my handy portable candle :candle:



*
Just a little update ... 





*


----------



## ven

Nice update puglife, you are missing a few zebralight though


----------



## Bogie

New addition this week


----------



## ven

Very cool bogie and love the pic


----------



## bykfixer

Bogie said:


> New addition this week



Yesssssssssss!!


----------



## Lumen83

Bogie said:


> New addition this week



Love the Kroma. My favorite light. Just picked up another one.


----------



## puglife

ven said:


> Nice update puglife, you are missing a few zebralight though



yeah i know :shrug: they offer so much choice.. i don't know where to start :duh2: and their lower color is only 4000k i think..:thumbsdow i only like warm lights now since i got my armytek wizard yup :rock:


----------



## DIPSTIX

My brightest light is still only 9k lumens


----------



## puglife

DIPSTIX said:


> My brightest light is still only 9k lumens



Still enough for bedtime reading :sleepy:


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

219c 4000k


----------



## DIPSTIX

Just barley enough for a trip to the bathroom at night.


----------



## ven

Sportac triple 219b, maybe my most used p60 of all.........





Shiny camo





Really grown fond of this T10s(always like it, but it was cool white) since the 219c 4k transplant, so easy and pleasant on the eye...............i do wish it had a bigger tank at times, 14500 are a little limited. Still on medium level, maybe 100-150lm output, its rare i get bellow mid 3's in V.


----------



## Nichia!

I like it ven[emoji106]
their d25c with nichia 219b are super nice.


----------



## Bogie

ven said:


> Very cool bogie and love the pic



Only one "shelf queen" in my collection (9/11 Tribute 6PX) all others are or have been used on duty.


----------



## bykfixer

Classic Streamlight lanyard added...


----------



## ven

Bogie said:


> Only one "shelf queen" in my collection (9/11 Tribute 6PX) all others are or have been used on duty.



Would love to see a pic of the tribute bogie


----------



## ven

Nichia! said:


> I like it ven[emoji106]
> their d25c with nichia 219b are super nice.



Agree, this one has the 219b 4000k in, super nice for sure!


----------



## ven

Another 219b, but 5000k this time.............very nice!










For a change, some hi cri white light was used a good bit today, little LR30 set on the medium 85lm was enough.





Never over struck with the LR30 being a cool white(no blues or anything, pure)and being use to the fenix cl20(neutral). So its kind of took a back seat(draw to be exact) for a while with intermittent use. Thought it would come in more useful for work, times when you need both hands or a floody soft light over a subject. Either way its slowly growing on me to a like now .


----------



## Nichia!

Gongrats ven! 
That's e1e looks awesome
Beams shots?


----------



## ven

Nichia! said:


> Gongrats ven!
> That's e1e looks awesome
> Beams shots?



Thanks nichia, it is, super cute little light.............many years i have looked and pondered over them on here, now i know why such a strong following. 
Beam pic not best, its a small hot spot, broad spill . It does remind me in ways of the stock 6p type beam(cant say about the E1 beam as not actually had a working bulb). So with the 6p, small hot spot, wide soft spill. Except with a modern nichia twist with higher lumens.

Not best pics, but a little idea of
219b 5k v 219b 4k(HDS)




Small.......ish hot spot


----------



## easilyled

Nice light Mark. The 219B looks like a super emitter. I don't think that I have any in my arsenal .... only 219As.


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Nice light Mark. The 219B looks like a super emitter. I don't think that I have any in my arsenal .... only 219As.



Thanks Daniel, i have a few 219b's, from 4000k to 5000k and enjoy them. Defo worth a try, 219b and 219c in 4k


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Thanks Daniel, i have a few 219b's, from 4000k to 5000k and enjoy them. Defo worth a try, 219b and 219c in 4k



Thanks. I must try them. Are there any easy to obtain ready made edc lights that you know of that have them?
I ordered an Emisar D4 (Ti version) but opted for XPL-His in that. 
No doubt I'm at fault for nearly always choosing power over more subtle superior colour rendering leds.


----------



## Bogie

ven said:


> Would love to see a pic of the tribute bogie




Here is a not so great iPhone shot & where it normally lives. [emoji16]


----------



## zespectre

About 75 percent of a collection put together over 25 years.
Everything not in this picture is in active service (in vehicle glove boxes, outbuilding, and so forth)


----------



## ven

Very nice Bogie, thanks for sharing and WOW to that surefire line up......................awesome! Love how the centre light is the striking tribute

Nice family pic zespectre, lots of variety going on there


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Thanks. I must try them. Are there any easy to obtain ready made edc lights that you know of that have them?
> I ordered an Emisar D4 (Ti version) but opted for XPL-His in that.
> No doubt I'm at fault for nearly always choosing power over more subtle superior colour rendering leds.



An easy way to try the 219b 4000k would be the little lumintop TOOL, real nice beam! 

PM inbound


----------



## Bogie

ven said:


> Very nice Bogie, thanks for sharing and WOW to that surefire line up......................awesome! Love how the centre light is the striking tribute
> 
> Nice family pic zespectre, lots of variety going on there



Thanks Ven there are a total of 3 sections to that shelf [emoji15]


----------



## ven

................. Outstanding surefire family, i spy a well used night ops in there to


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> An easy way to try the 219b 4000k would be the little lumintop TOOL, real nice beam!
> 
> PM inbound



Many thanks for the PM (replied to) and the recommendation. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Welcome Daniel







Lego time





Quite like the look of this one, feels nice in hand to





Little family pic of ones at home


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

An update to my "tool box"( has to be a Lumintop Tool to be included):
https://i.imgur.com/yypiVeQ.png

https://i.imgur.com/VRyLblo.png

The previous Tool Box shot:
https://i.imgur.com/MHzIAqt.jpg


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

And an update to my "Mini" Collection, including my latest Mini Mark II TurboVN aka "Goliath". After this shot I found another Mini Turbo I bought as a backup for the backup....
https://i.imgur.com/VY9m0Qj.png
https://i.imgur.com/MFIxkY3.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/dkUz4Xy.jpg


----------



## Nichia!

It's must be the Christmas! Eye candy everywhere beautiful guys [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Omenwolf




----------



## phantom357

light carry today


----------



## Eric242

The TorchLab Family.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Eric242 said:


> The TorchLab Family.....



......... I think it moved. 

~ Chance


----------



## Eric242

Are you refering to the copper rebel who dared to break ranks (just a little)? Maybe it was scared of the Darkness skull clip on the Raw Ti.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Eric242, It was a Seinfeld reference.  Marvelous TL collection! :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Thats a whole load of awesomeness right there Eric:wow:


----------



## Modernflame

Eric242 said:


> The TorchLab Family.....




:bow:


----------



## peter yetman

What's the drop-in in the Smoothie Bezel, Eric?
P


----------



## Eric242

That´s a V5 XP-L redome with red secondary.


----------



## peter yetman

Groovy


----------



## dhunley1

The Xeno bezel really completes the 6P!



2018-01-14 23.22.02 by D Hunley, on Flickr


----------



## ven

Very nice dhunley, agree, most of mine are xeno and finish the 6p(and others) nicely.............not to mention good value.


----------



## dhunley1

ven said:


> Very nice dhunley, agree, most of mine are xeno and finish the 6p(and others) nicely.............not to mention good value.



Thanks, ven!

I'm very impressed with the quality. Have another one on order now for my G2.


----------



## ven

dhunley1 said:


> Thanks, ven!
> 
> I'm very impressed with the quality. Have another one on order now for my G2.



iirc i got most of mine from HK equip, yes decent quality.
Here are 3 of them





I do have a cren one (a couple as a gold one to), but its been replaced with a smooth now


----------



## dhunley1

Very nice! I thought about using the GITD o ring, but stuck with the stock gasket. Maybe I'll use it on another one.


----------



## ven

Thanks, the GITD is just something i had spare so used it in that light. I dont usually do GITD stuff tbh, i like discrete mostly.


----------



## phantom357

Ti Boss at home in the Snow


----------



## ven

Love it, i need a ti BOSS............on my wish list!


----------



## Eric242

phantom357 said:


> Ti Boss at home in the Snow


Pretty cool (!) backdrop for the Ti BOSS.


----------



## Capolini

Nothing special here!! I bought Two of these in the beginning of my hobby about 5 years ago from that Glorious[!] place called T-Mart!! 

I gave one to my girlfriend[she still uses it when the power goes out] and the other has been sitting for all but the first 3 months from the time I got it. iirc about $35 each.


----------



## ven

Its cool to have reminders Roberto of how it all started................the hunger for more lumens and throw:naughty: photo *beepin* bucket has been abandoned now so no early pics to post for me.


----------



## Capolini

ven said:


> Its cool to have reminders Roberto of how it all started................the hunger for more lumens and throw:naughty: photo *beepin* bucket has been abandoned now so no early pics to post for me.



You must have no other sets of photos other than the ones on PB,,,or you sold the lights?

I have been using post image for about 1.5 years now............way better than photo bucket was when I started with that.

I obviously had to download all my pics. again. Taking new ones is simple and expedient.

EDIT: Please forgive me. I am watching a remastered Jimi Hendrix concert from February 24,1969 at ROYAL ALBERT HALL!!!

Ever been there VEN?!:naughty:


----------



## ven

My pics go back to around 08, but I have cancelled my buckets subscription. So most of my 20gb has been removed. I struggled logging in, sick of pop ups, so done with them. Will have to dig around for some old lights, not many of them left . 

No not been roberto, enjoy the video!


----------



## ven




----------



## phantom357

feeling brassy


----------



## Rstype

Doing a finish on a bathroom but didn't quite notice my rotation for today I ended up grabbing only malkoffs. Already had two of them in my pocket . 
Kinda neat.


----------



## ven

Love the BOSS and Malk's..............very nice


----------



## puinsai




----------



## ven

:rock:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven, Does your boss ever catch you taking pictures of your flashlights and yell at you to get back to work? :laughing: 

~ cg


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ven, Does your boss ever catch you taking pictures of your flashlights and yell at you to get back to work? :laughing:
> 
> ~ cg




:laughing: be a bit...............erm..........kind of awkward would that. Maybe straight jacket stuff we are talking here


----------



## ven

CG.................... dont tell anyone

Some random pics..........

Some of my Nichia work lights, 219b and 219c in several flavours.

219b 4500k/219b 4500k mule/219b 4500k triple/219c 5000k/219b 5000k/219c 4000k/219c 4000k


----------



## puinsai




----------



## ven

Love it!


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ven, Does your boss ever catch you taking pictures of your flashlights and yell at you to get back to work? :laughing:
> 
> ~ cg



I thought it; you said it. lol. 

Alternative use of lunchbreak time Ven?


----------



## Tachead

Here are a couple of oldies for you guys. These were the first high output(non-5mm) led lights I bought back in about 2002-2004. They both are rocking Luxeon III's...


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> I thought it; you said it. lol.
> 
> Alternative use of lunchbreak time Ven?



:laughing: work and play


----------



## ven

Very nice Tac, you tempted for an LED update? or happy with the III................I love a classic light with a modern LED, the little novatacs are fav's for that. Running 219b and 219c


----------



## Sos24

DQG Hobi that is going on the keychain


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> Very nice Tac, you tempted for an LED update? or happy with the III................I love a classic light with a modern LED, the little novatacs are fav's for that. Running 219b and 219c


I was tempted with the Pentagon but, the Emissive Energy Corp era Inova would be pretty hard to mod as it's pressed together. I sold the Pentagon in that pic but, still have another so maybe one day.

Those are nice Novatacs and I like your choice of emitters👍.


----------



## bykfixer

Am thinking of a caption...


----------



## peter yetman

There's snow way these are going anywhere?


----------



## Tachead

A surefire way to melt snow?


----------



## ven

Nice snowfires


----------



## bykfixer

Nice!! lovecpf


Lovin' the Pentagon/Inova combo. They were GREAT.


----------



## staticx57




----------



## Tachead

bykfixer said:


> Nice!! lovecpf
> 
> 
> Lovin' the Pentagon/Inova combo. They were GREAT.


Yeah, they were great lights. I remember back then when I showed them to people everyone thought they were so bright. Now 60-80 lumens is considered dim lol. I wish I would have bought more Surefires back then they were just so expensive. Now, I am starting to get a bug for those old E's.


----------



## ven

Beautiful staticx, quite the family you have going there..................WOW


----------



## Y0NE




----------



## ven

Stunning!


----------



## MAD777

Wow, statix57 in full technicolor!


----------



## puinsai




----------



## easilyled

Y0NE said:


>



Wow! Now that's a serious collection there. Some of those lights I've never seen before. Would you be kind enough to provide details about them such as the maker, the material and the name of the light?
I think I spot some semi-conductor alloy in the light that's fifth from the left at the back. :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

staticx57 said:


>



Georgeous lights! Pun intended.


----------



## bykfixer

Sticking with a classic Pentagon/Inova theme...






Emissive Energy Snap On edition and a Malkoff'd Pentagon.





Stock Inova and an early M60


----------



## Tachead

Nice^👍


----------



## ven

Very cool mr fixer


----------



## eraursls1984

Y0NE said:


>





easilyled said:


> Wow! Now that's a serious collection there. Some of those lights I've never seen before. Would you be kind enough to provide details about them such as the maker, the material and the name of the light?
> I think I spot some semi-conductor alloy in the light that's fifth from the left at the back. :thumbsup:


Top row, left to right; Zirc Hanko Trident, Ti Barrel, Damascus Okluma, Aluminum Bronze? (possibly brass or nickel bronze) Okluma with aftermarket engraving, Mokume Gane Sinner Ready Made, Ti Sinner Ready Made.

Bottom row, left to right; Ti Tain Flute, bare aluminum? Liteflux LF2XT, Ti HANKO LF2XT, Damascus Tain Ottavino.


----------



## staticx57

easilyled said:


> Georgeous lights! Pun intended.



George really is a master of the art.


----------



## phantom357




----------



## bykfixer

Some lego action;




- Gas pedal'd EB1c to start on low. 2 stage tailcap allows this one to be used as a battery sipping general use twisty action with a high beam if needed. 

- Max Visioned EDCL-2T using a 5 LED AZ2 head and shrouded EB1c clicky. (Hi only) At a paultry 155 lumens this one is bright beyond the numbers and provides a nice flood without killing night adapted peripheral vision. 

- Retina searing, tail standing E2D via KE2G and a Z68. (Hi only). The shrouded tailcap prevents accidental self blinding when fastening the light to a pocket or belt via the bezel up only clip.


----------



## easilyled

eraursls1984 said:


> Top row, left to right; Zirc Hanko Trident, Ti Barrel, Damascus Okluma, Aluminum Bronze? (possibly brass or nickel bronze) Okluma with aftermarket engraving, Mokume Gane Sinner Ready Made, Ti Sinner Ready Made.
> 
> Bottom row, left to right; Ti Tain Flute, bare aluminum? Liteflux LF2XT, Ti HANKO LF2XT, Damascus Tain Ottavino.



Thank you. You certainly know your lights well!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

easilyled said:


> Thank you. You certainly know your lights well!



This is the second time I've seen easilyled has posted, got all excited to [email protected]@K at more of his pictures. Clicked on the last post link..... only to be disappointed due to him merely posting a comment. I think certain members should have a one picture minimum per post, at least in this thread.  

~ Chance


----------



## ven

:laughing: agree CG, we need a pic off Daniel now to make it up!!

ps- you cant reply to this CG without a pic, or thats your 2nd post :nana:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Here's a picture of my BOSS with one of Daniel's. 

~ CG


----------



## ven

:rock: awesome!

Nice lego family mr fixer, love it!


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> This is the second time I've seen easilyled has posted, got all excited to [email protected]@K at more of his pictures. Clicked on the last post link..... only to be disappointed due to him merely posting a comment. I think certain members should have a one picture minimum per post, at least in this thread.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks Chance but I'm getting *very* lazy now that Photobucket has let me (and everyone else) down and I've also switched over to a different laptop. I don't relish change very much and the resulting extra time it takes to become accustomed to doing things that came automatically before. I will definitely eventually post some more pictures but I'd like to wait until I have something new worth showing. Oh dear, this is the third time now with nothing to show for myself. I'd better stop. 

EDIT: Your BOSS Patina looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## puinsai




----------



## xdayv

beautiful set, especially that bear paw ^^


----------



## puinsai




----------



## ven




----------



## kpatz

A modern forum in 2018 that doesn't allow uploading of images? Geesh... anyway, here's my current collection of LED lights. Nothing super exciting.

From left to right: Brookstone 1AA 100 lumens, Coleman 3AAA 90 lumens, Energizer 2AA 150 lumens, Stanley tripod 3-9AA 30 lumens.







The Stanley is interesting because each tripod leg fits 3 AA cells. It can run on 3, but if you fill more than one leg for a total of 6 or 9, you get increased runtime, apparently by running the three sets in parallel.


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


>



V. nice copper beauties! :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Thank you for the kind words Daniel, i am still left in the dark by some members................


----------



## Monocrom

Very nice, ven. I recently ordered my first copper light, a Maratac AA model. Got two. One for me, and for an artist lady friend of mine. Can't wait to enjoy mine. I've got an older S.S. version of the same light and for some reason just absolutely love it.


----------



## gurdygurds

Here is a photo of my E01 that survived a drop off of a 3 story parking garage and being dragged behind my car for a mile or so. Still works perfectly. 



Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## bykfixer

Good story GG. Speaks volumes about that light.








Prep'd n ready for darkness. 
Comet the great labor-dane patiently awaits the evening stroll.


----------



## peter yetman

gurdygurds said:


> Here is a photo of my E01 that survived a drop off of a 3 story parking garage and being dragged behind my car for a mile or so. Still works perfectly. Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


After it fell off the roof, how did the E01 manage to attach itself to the back of your car?
P


----------



## eraursls1984

peter yetman said:


> After it fell off the roof, how did the E01 manage to attach itself to the back of your car?
> P


I think it's pretty clear that it dropped with the car. He was running from the government because he uncovered a conspiracy. The light was attached to the car to signal to a media member that he was the one they were meeting to get the evidence to expose them. They found him before he meet with his media contact, and he drove off of the 3rd story of a parking garage to get away. He forgot that light was attached to the car and that was how they keep a visual on him from the helicopter until he realized a few blocks later.


----------



## peter yetman

Ah, thank you for clearing that one up.
P


----------



## bykfixer

So you're saying Fenix puts government trackers in their flashlights 1984? :tinfoil:

I wonder if Maglite does too.....


----------



## gurdygurds

You folks obviously didn’t see the video clips I made of this E01 action. Tempting me to do it all again.


----------



## bykfixer

:thumbsup: Dew eeeeeet!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Tachead

Dew eeeeeet now! Drop eeeeeet from da choppah! ☺️


----------



## LiftdT4R

I've been collecting and using the Lumintop Tools for a while now. 






I like them all but especially the aluminum and titanium. They are perfect to clip on the brim of a ball cap as a makeshift headlamp. The brass and copper ones are a little too heavy for my liking but reside in the car for the most part. I was not super impressed with the new AA version. It has an SMO reflector instead of the LOP and it just doesn;t make as nice of a beam or feel as high quality. It will probably being going to my dad.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cool picture, LiftdT4R.  

~ CG


----------



## puinsai




----------



## ven

Nice TOOL family liftd , at least one of them must be a 219bt 4000k? One of my fav’s


----------



## puinsai




----------



## ven

Very very nice puinsai


----------



## MRsDNF

ven said:


> Very very nice puinsai


+1. 
Pardon my ignorance but what flashlight is it?


----------



## lightknot

Looks like an Okluma, but why the earplugs?


----------



## Tachead

What is the flashlight on the handkerchief next to the Strider? A Tain? Which model?

Please label your lights guys👍.


----------



## eraursls1984

Tachead said:


> What is the flashlight on the handkerchief next to the Strider? A Tain? Which model?
> 
> Please label your lights guys.


Tain Aura.


----------



## Tachead

eraursls1984 said:


> Tain Aura.


Thanks👍. It is a very nice light. I like the machined in grip ring.


----------



## puinsai

Was at the Rolex 24 at Daytona. Car races tend to me loud, especially for 24 hours straight. Be well...


----------



## puinsai

Ty...


----------



## ven

puinsai, your one  dude, with impeccable taste


----------



## ven

A surefire start to the day


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> puinsai, your one  dude, with impeccable taste


That's for sure!


----------



## MAD777

ven said:


> A surefire start to the day


Mouth watering....
or should that be, eye watering!


----------



## puinsai

Very kind words, thank you.


----------



## mrdabble

Here are some family photos 
That’s all but two.


----------



## MAD777

mrdabble said:


> Here are some family photos
> That’s all but two.



Fine collection there mrdabble!


----------



## mrdabble

MAD777 said:


> Fine collection there mrdabble!



Thank you! They serve me well! 
It used to be bigger but I’m happy with the current team. I might drop a few more along the way. I’d like to trade out my Rotary Tactical 325 for the new Nichia hi CRI Rotary without the tactical. I find myself needing a strobe not too often...


----------



## puinsai




----------



## weklund

*... Trusty Mac's EDC ...*







*... EDC Rotation ...*


----------



## ven

Triple z2


----------



## puinsai




----------



## bykfixer

My new battery wallet prototype





Currently holding 2 CR123, 2aaa, 2aa, 1-18500


----------



## easilyled

puinsai said:


>



Beautiful kit puinsai. Is that an Okluma flashlight? What material is it machined from?


----------



## peter yetman

bykfixer said:


> My new battery wallet prototype


 Very smart, is that you or Mrs Fixer on the Singer? P


----------



## bykfixer

She is the one pushing the pedal. 
She does things that are unrelated to flashlights, says "wudda-ya think of this?" I respond "how can we apply that idea to flashlights?"
It actually began as a zipper top coin purse made from crochet'd plastic bag yarn.... with a bandana cloth liner. 
Kinda like when she asked if I wanted her to make me some gloves and I said "yeah, for my G2x Pro please"...


----------



## peter yetman

I seem to remember something like that. Didn't you post up some photos? P


----------



## ven

Cool pix guys................nice watches:naughty:





Works triplefire









I like naked(no grip rings...........slippy though)


----------



## bykfixer

Very cool Ven, very 






peter yetman said:


> I seem to remember something like that. Didn't you post up some photos? P


I may have... I don't recall but...





Here was the final group
L to R: 
Streamlight Strion LED, Streamlight PolyTac 275, SureFire G2x Pro BK and TN, Brinkmann MaxFire
The PolyTac is clad with what was a plastic shopping bag and the tan G2x Pro was the initial "glove" idea. I figured it would trap heat so she shortened up the rest. 

Mrs. Fixer does all kinds of 'upcycling' things and other crafty stuff. She has more small tools than I do... including torches, special hammers, soldering equipment and a really cool dremel setup. 
One year we discussed powder coat stuff but turned attention to doing stuff with glass items. 
I wanted to powder coat car and bike parts. She wanted to powder coat metal frames and heck I forget what else. But I've been too busy to build her a shed to do it all in.


----------



## eraursls1984

easilyled said:


> Beautiful kit puinsai. Is that an Okluma flashlight? What material is it machined from?


That's a MAC's Tri-EDC in Titanium. I've wanted one of those every since I found out about them. They were available when I first got into lights, but I didn't get into the high end stuff until after he stopped making them. One day...


----------



## easilyled

eraursls1984 said:


> That's a MAC's Tri-EDC in Titanium. I've wanted one of those every since I found out about them. They were available when I first got into lights, but I didn't get into the high end stuff until after he stopped making them. One day...



Very nice. I was confused by the reflections on it that made it seem to me like it was some exotic metall alloy like damascus or mokume.


----------



## easilyled

eraursls1984 said:


> That's a MAC's Tri-EDC in Titanium. I've wanted one of those every since I found out about them. They were available when I first got into lights, but I didn't get into the high end stuff until after he stopped making them. One day...



Very nice. I was confused by the reflections on it that made it seem to me like it was some exotic metal alloy like damascus or mokume.


----------



## puinsai




----------



## Sean




----------



## HaileStorm

My triple A madness...


----------



## puinsai




----------



## puinsai




----------



## ven

Sean said:


>




Amazing pics, look good enough to eat!


----------



## peter yetman

*puinsai* Photobucket has struck again. Your pix are blocked out.
P


----------



## Modernflame

[/QUOTE]

Not to derail the thread, but I remember my M6 with a profound fondness. Kudos on a well thought out collection.

Cheers


----------



## puinsai




----------



## jclubbn5

Hanko trident in timascus


----------



## ChibiM

jclubbn5 said:


> Hanko trident in timascus



That thing should be illegal


----------



## easilyled

jclubbn5 said:


> Hanko trident in timascus



Exquisite!!


----------



## ven

:wow:


----------



## d13avo

Very nice!


----------



## MAD777

Stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## bykfixer

jclubbn5 said:


> Hanko trident in timascus



Wow


----------



## archimedes

That looks like something one would find in a treasure chest in Lord of the Rings .... :candle:


----------



## ven

Smallest 219b




Smallest xpl HI 4k





Less is more...............:thinking:.................nah its not


----------



## dhunley1

My old man gave me this a few days ago. Said he got it for free when filling up his gas tank. It's from the release of the Batman and Robin movie from 1997. Maglite Solitaire.



20180216_104548 by D Hunley, on Flickr



20180216_104637 by D Hunley, on Flickr


----------



## ven

Very  dhunley


----------



## peter yetman

Is that a very unbusy gas station, or is your Dad a hoarder?
P


----------



## dhunley1

ven said:


> Very  dhunley



Thanks, Ven!



peter yetman said:


> Is that a very unbusy gas station, or is your Dad a hoarder?
> P



Lol. It probably sat in his junk drawer, unused, for about 20 years now.


----------



## peter yetman

Glad you've repatriated it into the wild.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Foursevens, Fellhoelter & Tuff Writer Bolt-Action Collaboration. 

~ Chance


----------



## puinsai




----------



## puinsai




----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Foursevens, Fellhoelter & Tuff Writer Bolt-Action Collaboration.
> 
> ~ Chance



That's a great set of very eye-catching treasures.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thank you, Daniel. They lean a bit toward the novelty side, but what's a fanboy to do?  The pen, on the other hand, was a Christmas gift to my mother. She loves it and says, "It's the nicest writing pen I've ever owned."

~ Chance


----------



## puinsai




----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thank you, Daniel. They lean a bit toward the novelty side, but what's a fanboy to do?  The pen, on the other hand, was a Christmas gift to my mother. She loves it and says, "It's the nicest writing pen I've ever owned."
> 
> ~ Chance



That's a lovely gift Chance. So nice to be able to give back sometimes.


----------



## ven




----------



## ChibiM

BLF GT and Enogear Stainless Steel AA


----------



## MAD777

ChibiM said:


> BLF GT and Enogear Stainless Steel AA


So one throws farther, and the other can be thrown farther, LOL


----------



## easilyled

MAD777 said:


> So one throws farther, and the other can be thrown farther, LOL



Good one!


----------



## bykfixer

FL2 in Blacksburg Va
The building is faced with a special granite from a quarry owned by the university here.
The photo was taken with a Hasselblad point n shoot add on to my celphone and shrank to an 800 res, then posted thru TinyPic.





Same photo using PostImage


----------



## Rstype

Well I been busy.... from what it looks like the mini mk II outnumber my olight s1 minis for now.....


Hmmm


----------



## Newlumen

My Fenix TK72R vn modded to XHP70.2.




Thrunite tn42 vn Oslon Black flat led.


----------



## MAD777

You are always on the cutting edge, Newlumen


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> You are always on the cutting edge, Newlumen



+1

Awesome additions


----------



## puinsai




----------



## ven

WOWzers, awesome line up puinsai...............loving the SF clips, so need me one of those!


----------



## puinsai

ven said:


> WOWzers, awesome line up puinsai...............loving the SF clips, so need me one of those!



Thanks Pal.


----------



## ven




----------



## Rawk

MagicTies!


----------



## easilyled

@Rawk, those are really cool. (The lights and the ties) Do you have a link for the ties?


----------



## Rawk

You'll probably find them under 'rubber ties' on amazon! 
:wave:


----------



## easilyled

Rawk said:


> You'll probably find them under 'rubber ties' on amazon!
> :wave:



Thanks. I can see some manufactured by Nite Ize. :thumbsup:


----------



## torchsarecool

No photo unfortunately. I still havent sorted anything since photo buvket went. Is a video ok

Goliath vn SS fiat lux....

https://youtu.be/rhBEDgVA8T4

Its my favourite light so far


----------



## peter yetman

Seduction on a stick.
P


----------



## weklund

*
... Olight Copper ...

*


----------



## jclubbn5

Macs customs Damascus


----------



## Seattle Sparky

Oveready triple 33L R and Sapphire hcri


----------



## ven

Beautiful jeff!! 

Bringing it down a level or 62


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Foursevens Satin Titanium Collection. 

~ Chance


----------



## jclubbn5

Anyone in here like timascus?
Left- Hanko gunner grip trident
Middle- Okluma DC1 (raised due to 3d sf clip)
Right- Hanko twisted trident with tight pattern


----------



## torchsarecool

Love that maelstrom CG! Didnt know they made them in ti


----------



## puinsai




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks much, torchesarecool. 

I found time enough to dust and reorganize half the collection today.  

~ CG


----------



## djjoonie

from left to right: m6lt 900lm, udr dominator, acebeam k70, fenixtk35ue 3200lm, z2 with led head, p1r peacekeeper.


----------



## BADY

Airsoft + good lights = money pit


----------



## ven

Awesome 47's family pic CG

Love it djjoonie


----------



## PinarelloOnly




----------



## ven

Damn....................awesome line up!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Awesome 47's family pic CG



Thanks ven, I dig your hot-rodded classic SF. 

~ CG


----------



## ven

Thank you CG, i got another today off kim(shrike), 219b triple which looks around 4500k.
L4





Got to love an E and L4 triple


----------



## djjoonie

ven said:


> Love it djjoonie


Thanks ven! I love your souped up collection too!

here are some pic of lights that were missing from original post,
















beam shot from m6lt





m6lt with blue filter





my xbow is super heavy now lol...


----------



## djjoonie

I know this isn't flashlight but does the similar purpose 





Thermal vision weapon sight





SIG echo1





FLIR LS-XR thermal vision scope, Flir c3 thermal camera, Garmin rino walky talky (all wrapped in Made in USA Gizzmovest case )


----------



## ven

djjoonie, damn you have some awesome boys toys, man after my own heart! We need to get a few pints, shoot some pool and arrows! :naughty:

Loving your surefire's and variety of

KL4 triple 219b E1e





Few others


----------



## djjoonie

ven said:


> djjoonie, damn you have some awesome boys toys, man after my own heart! We need to get a few pints, shoot some pool and arrows! :naughty:
> 
> Loving your surefire's and variety of


Haha thanks ven! we will definitely do that, just let me know when you come to NY!
You have some seriously modded surefires! eye candy! I can see each individual lights got some serious love to it.


----------



## djjoonie

I'm receiving my C2 tomorrow, already ordered and got the smooth black bezel ring, swapped out the contact on pflexpro for 16650 keeps ready to be installed!
I will post pics when it arrives.:twothumbs


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

djjoonie said:


> I know this isn't flashlight but does the similar purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermal vision weapon sight






Chance says,



that is wicked cool! 

~ CG


----------



## ven

djjoonie said:


> I'm receiving my C2 tomorrow, already ordered and got the smooth black bezel ring, swapped out the contact on pflexpro for 16650 keeps ready to be installed!
> I will post pics when it arrives.:twothumbs




Your on! 

Great stuff , most of mine are 16650 fed and work great. . Sure you will love it! In fact, 16650 is my most used fuel type in work,6p,z2 and g2 all standard body(not bored).


----------



## puinsai




----------



## djjoonie

ven said:


> Your on!
> 
> Great stuff , most of mine are 16650 fed and work great. . Sure you will love it! In fact, 16650 is my most used fuel type in work,6p,z2 and g2 all standard body(not bored).



Arrived! 
all I have to do is figure out how to remove the bezel ring, i will try the hot water dunk method for now.
incan bulb seems old school and I kinda dig it!


----------



## ven

Awesome!! The incand is defo worth some use, try out an incan day or even an incan week. Just use that, 60lm of very nice warm 100 CRI beam................it worked 10+yrs back, it works today. 

Ideally a bezel tool, or circlip pliers(external) and grip tight . They can be helped with a mug of hot water to soften the glue................i love the c2!

Some triple nichia


----------



## bykfixer

I thought this was a neat-o lego.
An aviator body with an incan E up front and Scout bringing up the rear. 
Currently running a 3 volt lumens factory bulb.
Thanks A-MAC.


----------



## djjoonie

ven said:


> Awesome!! The incand is defo worth some use, try out an incan day or even an incan week. Just use that, 60lm of very nice warm 100 CRI beam................it worked 10+yrs back, it works today.
> 
> Ideally a bezel tool, or circlip pliers(external) and grip tight . They can be helped with a mug of hot water to soften the glue................i love the c2!



Thanks for the tips ven!

some color matching lego action





c2 to m2 conversion? lol this bigger bezel fits better since its pressing the clip down therefore it sits tighter.


----------



## puinsai




----------



## ven

Its a surefire thing


----------



## ven




----------



## MAD777

Awesome SF display there ven!


----------



## ven

Thank you MAD, hope all is well your sunny side


----------



## djjoonie

ven said:


> Its a surefire thing



that's one hell of a fire place. surefire:devil:


----------



## BuzzInTx

I’m still fairly new, but here’s what I have so far..


----------



## search_and_rescue

surefire no longer sells the M6 in any variation so my goto light is Thrunite TN36 Limited:


----------



## djjoonie

newest addition to the family


----------



## ven

Niiiiiiice buzz, you got it covered very well


Edwards new EDC for when the solis is just a bit too big


----------



## ven

djjoonie................WOW


----------



## djjoonie

ven said:


> djjoonie................WOW


:laughing:





one hand beam shot teaser


----------



## ven

Damn.........I want to see it weapon mounted


----------



## djjoonie

I would definitely need a mounted weapon for this light to be mounted lol:laughing:

beam shot


----------



## ven

love it


----------



## domho8

Hi I am new here just registered. Gotten into this hobby lately.
This is the latest flash I acquired.
Fenix tk75.


----------



## ven

Very nice domho :welcome:


----------



## domho8

Hi ven tks.


----------



## ven

50 shades of green


----------



## djjoonie

damn, how many flashlights do you have ven?:laughing:


----------



## ven

:laughing:

Just a couple dotted around


----------



## domho8

Nice flashes u hv there ven


----------



## MAD777

djjoonie said:


> damn, how many flashlights do you have ven?:laughing:


I doubt even ven knows the answer to this question! Ha-ha!


----------



## bykfixer

Spring is postponed until further notice.

Sincerely,

Mother Nature


----------



## irongate

bykfixer said:


> Spring is postponed until further notice.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Mother Nature



Mr.Fixer Sorry to hear the sad news for you folks out there..Just keep your lights burning bright!


----------



## bykfixer

irongate said:


> Mr.Fixer Sorry to hear the sad news for you folks out there..Just keep your lights burning bright!



Well let's see.... where you are spring starts on June 22nd, summer starts June 23rd and Fall begins August 4th? lol

Nice to see you made it out of the ice fishing hut for a bit.


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Spring is postponed until further notice.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Mother Nature



Very cool, raise you one





Raise you two


----------



## bykfixer

Ahhhhhh, good ole March snow on the east coast below the Mason/Dixon line. 





Here today, gone today. 

But it sure was pretty for a little while.


----------



## ven

Few lights ready for weekend










Workfire triple


----------



## domho8

Wow ven your collection of lights impressive.


----------



## staticx57




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Oi! What ya workin on, Chance? That Spark neutral headlamp sure puts out a nice beam. 

~ Chance


----------



## DIPSTIX




----------



## ven

George's work is amazing staticx, very cool.

CG, i guess its something at the local church...................about as far as i can go .

Love it Dipstix


----------



## ven

Built to last a few lifetimes.........





Fun starts with PK


----------



## peter yetman

This is my Sf P2X which I modded with a Direct Drive XP L. It's about 5000K.
I just thought it was interesting to show how smart it looks with a Malkoff Tricap Tail.


----------



## peter yetman

Oh, and while the light is so nice here - my 3 most used lights.
They all have some Oveready DNA. On the left is a Wasp, in the middle an MD2 with a Triad tail and an OR V4 Triple Nichia and on the right is my 170N HDS Clicky which was a special run for Oveready.
They all sport OR Tialn clips.




Mummy Torch, Daddy Torch and Baby Torch


----------



## Eric242

peter yetman said:


> I just thought it was interesting to show how smart it looks with a Malkoff Tricap Tail.


That looks indeed pretty cool. As if they were made for each other....


----------



## ven

Awesome P, love it


----------



## puinsai




----------



## Bullzeyebill

Who makes that interesting knife in the above post?

Bill


----------



## djjoonie

My EDC 











.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## djjoonie




----------



## Modernflame

I never get tired of looking at the C2. Thanks!


----------



## djjoonie

Modernflame said:


> I never get tired of looking at the C2. Thanks!


:twothumbs


----------



## puinsai

Ray Laconico is the maker & the model is a Yorkie. Be well Bill.


----------



## puinsai




----------



## ven




----------



## kamagong




----------



## Modernflame

Nice set up, Kamagong! The C2 is the best looking light Surefire ever made, IMHO. Back in the day, I had a C3, but I gave it away about 10 years ago. I chide myself every time I see a photo of a C2 or C3. Yours appears to be in great condition,too.


----------



## kamagong

Thanks. I agree, there is something compelling about the C2.


----------



## Modernflame

Today's carry:

Malkoff M61N with VME and 16650. My Maxpedition pocket organizer rides in my cargo pocket and allows me to carry a back up flashlight (Malkoff 1xCR123) along with 2 spare cells in a 7075 capsule from Oveready.


----------



## jclubbn5

A few exotics


----------



## MAD777

jclubbn5 said:


> A few exotics


Gorgeous, as usual!


----------



## jclubbn5

Thank you mad777[emoji106]


----------



## ridnovir

Hanko


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

And now for something a little more on the pedestrian side of the street. However, I did just give this half of the collection a proper dusting.  

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

These received their love n attention last month. 

~ CG


----------



## bykfixer

Then and now pic.


----------



## vinhnguyen54

Love the pics


----------



## djjoonie

bykfixer said:


> Then and now pic.



Nice Sur-pK-ire byk


----------



## LGT

jclubbn5 said:


> A few exotics


Those are nice. Kind of look like something the hells angels would have edc'd at Woodstock.


----------



## bykfixer

djjoonie said:


> Nice Sur-pK-ire byk



surP Kire... yup.


----------



## JLMO

Some of my favorites...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

JLMO said:


> Some of my favorites...



WOW!  Each and every one a standalone beauty! 

~ Chance


----------



## JLMO

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> WOW!  Each and every one a standalone beauty!
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> Thanks Chance!


----------



## SNES

My humble collection so far:


----------



## Nichia!

SNES said:


> My humble collection so far:



I like it


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

SNES said:


> My humble collection so far:


 
Ha! Only a flashaholic would consider that collection humble. Very nice, SNES. :thumbsup: 

~ CHANCE


----------



## SNES

Thanks Nichia and CG! There are some pretty amazing collections in this thread.


----------



## peter yetman

Time for a new photo, not up to the current standard though.












P


----------



## easilyled

Very nice orange HDS Peter. Is that a lab environment that its in?


----------



## peter yetman

Yes, my mini lab at the Brewery. Small but perfectly formed, like me.
P


----------



## easilyled

peter yetman said:


> Yes, my mini lab at the Brewery. Small but perfectly formed, like me.
> P


----------



## ven

Very nice P, hopefully the orange will help in not loosing it. That 1st pic makes me nervous though...................:duck:


----------



## peter yetman

That's OK the wort was still at boiling point so it would sterilise the light if it fell in.
P


----------



## bykfixer

Speaking of easy to find....

10¢ photo of a $5 light. Priceless when the lights go out.


----------



## peter yetman

An unusual beam shot






P


----------



## cerbie

Taking a break from obstacle illumination, in the city park. Living on the edge, with no lanyard :naughty:.





On *very rare occasion*, I waste a little bit of my battery life to admire the 5700K 219C. Very rarely, mind you, and I can stop any time I want.


----------



## stoli67

Been a while since I posted on this thread!

A few HDS lights ... some with custom mods.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stoli67

How about a LF2XTs




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stoli67

A Hanko LF2XT and a matching LF3XT




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stoli67

Last one.... a few McGizmos...

Will be selling some of these off soon to make room for others of course. The early mule has already gone.




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

That's a DeFab Lunsol LS20 mod.... awesome light.


----------



## ven

WOW stoli, you have an amazing family , exceptional! :bow:


----------



## stoli67

How about X-rays of a few of my spy’s.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## easilyled

Nice to see you back stoli67. You have some exceptional and rare treasures.


----------



## MAD777

Thanks for this morning's entertainment, stoli67


----------



## stoli67

My DeFab mod of an LS20 ....





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ChrisGarrett

stoli67 said:


> My DeFab mod of an LS20 ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Great job. I wish I could do stuff like that.

Chris


----------



## MRsDNF

I'm with Chris on I wish I could do stuff like that. Top job.


----------



## MRsDNF

I called this one my naked light. Its active cooled by a fan in the centre, runs 3 x SST40 leds at 6 amps a piece driven by a Taskled driver fed by 8 18650 batteries. Reflectors are 55mm diameter from KD threaded at the base.


----------



## ven

When words are not enough.......

:wow::wow::wow::rock:


----------



## easilyled

Wow! Just awesome ingenuity and creativity MRsDNF. So nice to see these thinking-out-the-box designs and the implementation of them.


----------



## MAD777

The business end kind of reminds me of the Saturn V rocket engines. In fact, the whole thing reminds me of a Saturn V rocket! LOL


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Naked Light -


----------



## Thud1023

Installed the trit button on the Beta, posing here with the Alpha pen : )


Prometheus


----------



## andydviking




----------



## SNES

cleaned them up:


----------



## Eric242

Fresh out of the mailbox, a titanium ReyLight Lan splash anodized which turned out really great. The switch is probably one of the worst I ever had for the last 12 years of flashoholism. Although it has already been addressed and a free replcement is available.







And a little extra made of sterlingsilver/bronze for my Aquaram:


----------



## peter yetman

Ver smart Eric, I especially like the Aquaram.
P


----------



## bykfixer

Brand new PKDL PL2


----------



## Modernflame

bykfixer said:


> Brand new PKDL PL2



Hey, that's cool. It almost looks like it's alive. I expect it to slither off and change colors.


----------



## MRsDNF

The look of your titanium ReyLight Lan Eric looks stunning.


----------



## Thud1023

Tain Timascus Aurora


----------



## fordcappy

My pile so far.


----------



## ven

Fantastic mr cappy, love it


----------



## ven

Few lights i took for camping


----------



## MAD777

Nice pile fordcappy


----------



## bykfixer

A PR-1 lit by lightning.

And proof that the one leg-ed PL2 can indeed tailstand.




With a little help....


----------



## ven

:laughing: and for ones that need a lot of help, stick it in a mug!


----------



## id30209

Bykfixer, first photo is hot...niceeee


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks.

It was one of those rare occasions where a single cloud kept erupting with lightning bolts for like 30 minutes. I was working near a reservoir and a few times that summer it happened. The cloud would just sit there all bursting with static electricity. 

I just positioned the light on the tailgate of my truck, set my celphone on the side to hold steady, keeping my thumb near the touch screen and press the psuedo button. 

Same spot the summer before:














Cropped.

One night at work a young coworker stated lightning pix were on his bucket list. Next night I said "come here young man and let me show you something". We stood on a bridge for about an hour marveling at natures beauty in the distance while he took dozens of photos with his celphone.

Good point Ven


----------



## id30209

Damn, i should do the same. But with some sexy flashlight. It's a next thing in my bucketlist


----------



## ven

Great pics mr fixer:rock:






Narrow spot or frosted wide, why not have both


----------



## xdayv

Eric242 said:


> And a little extra made of sterlingsilver/bronze for my Aquaram:



Wow.

How are you liking the GD skull clip? I like mine much, it is a good option especially when it's challenging to score a SF clip.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Fantastic mr cappy, love it



+1 So much goodness in one spot! 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Some men will [email protected]@K at this - 





and say, "Wow! You have a picture of a flashlight on your coffee cup. That's just weird!" 

I say, "Poor, unenlightened *******s. :shakehead They just don't understand." 

Oh well, you can only lead a horse to water......

~ Chance


----------



## id30209

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Some men will [email protected]@K at this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and say, "Wow! You have a picture of a flashlight on your coffee cup. That's just weird!"
> 
> I say, "Poor, unenlightened *******s. :shakehead They just don't understand."
> 
> Oh well, you can only lead a horse to water......
> 
> ~ Chance



Such a beautifull mug


----------



## Eric242

xdayv said:


> Wow.
> 
> How are you liking the GD skull clip? I like mine much, it is a good option especially when it's challenging to score a SF clip.


The skull is great but the clip itself could be better designed. I am not 100% sure what really bothers me, probably that it´s not tapering down on the end and could be slightly thicker.


----------



## ven

I want to play






A mug of 6p's


----------



## jonwkng

Oh wait. Photos of flashlights on mugs is a thing now?


----------



## ven

Hey Jon, good to see you 

Sure is! Now which is used the most each day, the 6p with sportac triple 219b or the mug


----------



## easilyled

Loving those "Flashlight Mugs" guys. It would be really cool to have a few to perplex friends and spouses!


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## id30209

Ahahahahahaha....i'm drowning in tears[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bykfixer

One more...





PR-1 to check done-ness.


----------



## aginthelaw

You are a sick man. I need a mug like that

A mug of 6p's



[/QUOTE]


----------



## magellan

A photo of four of my rarer lights. 

Going clockwise from top left, the Arc6 PD (piston drive), Sinner Opus triple mod mokume gane (not sure how many but very limited), Bitz grade 5 titanium 1 of 7 prototype, and Photon Fanatic 3-layer mokume gane (only 1 I think). 

All use CR123A batteries except the Sinner which is 18350.

https://imgbox.com/iM4b30IM


----------



## ven

Haha aginthelaw, you would need steins........................100's of them..............no maybe 1000's!!

Very nice magellan, 

Work pic, there are 2 lights in this pic(3 mode one as well)


----------



## peter yetman

NO way, an illuminated grease gun?
P


----------



## ven

haha P, you never know.............................illuminated nipples could be just around the corner.


----------



## peter yetman

Oh, we've had those for years.

Just found this at the start of the thread. I want one, especially the orange one....



stoli67 said:


>



I think I'm in love.
P


----------



## ven

Oooooooooooooo that ti one:naughty:


----------



## bykfixer

I saw an illuminated torque wrench today. 

Usually workers build bridges over traffic at night. So having a light to show the bolt (that was shadowed by the wrench when wearing a headlamp) is a great idea.

You guys would probably hate the tint. lol. 
Yup, all 22 blumens of it.


----------



## knucklegary

I know Snap-on has installed a tiny work light on the heads of their larger torque wrenches for years -- Working in the Ship yards during 70's I remember it being an incan bulb, probably a CW LED variant today. We used a monster size torque wrench with 6ft extension bar for torqueing flange bolts on ships drive shafts (called screws) I don't miss those days!!


----------



## bykfixer

knucklegary said:


> I know Snap-on has installed a tiny work light on the heads of their larger torque wrenches for years -- Working in the Ship yards during 70's I remember it being an incan bulb, probably a CW LED variant today. We used a monster size torque wrench with 6ft extension bar for torqueing flange bolts on ships drive shafts (called screws) I don't miss those days!!



That's the sorta tools the bridge guys are using.

Picture a 6'4" man with a wrench so big it looks like he is carrying a baseball bat over his shoulder... massive amounts of tension between flanges being held together by those bolts. 

Pix from the screen of my work P&S.




Here's a fellow calibrating one.
Basically he pulls on it until the dial reads a specific number. Then once that number is set the wrench has a feature that activates a red light to indicate the bolt is proper tight. When it's being pulled on enough to reach a certain "tightness" or tension the red light blinks.
The inspector is behind the worker verifying the wrench was set correctly.





The worker used the flashlight feature in this shadow.
The inspector verifies the red light blinked. 

The workers are union. The guy calibrating the wrench is the helper. He is not allowed to 'tighten bolts', only calibrate wrenches in this operation. 
The guy tugging on the wrench until the red light blinks is paid about twice per hour what the helper makes. All he does is tug on the wrench. The helper pulls the wrench from it's case, sets it up, hands it to the tug dude who later gives it back to the helper who puts it away. Tugger dude has half the experience of the helper and is a lot younger but... 
Tug dude's uncle works for the union, helper guy... well he is just another worker. Fair? Unfair? Don't matter to me.

What does matter to me?





Flashlights at sunset. 
A2 and PR-1 waiting for the sun to set....


----------



## knucklegary

Thanks for sharing photos.. I handled same size torque wrenches - The ship yards Tool Crib sent them out for calibration monthly. The only pre inspection was to confirm a current dated paper tag on tool head accuracy was within tolerances 
Torqueing nuts on ships drive shafts varied from 4 to 8" hex depending on type of vessel. Smallest were on Tugs, largest aircraft carriers. Emormous, even after working there 15yrs i was in awe everytime boarded one. Three football fields in length, was never allowed on flight deck but peeked out once before getting yelled at..
Inspections to carriers engines cyl walls involved a marine machinist (Teamsters) standing on top of pistons. With cyl heads off of course, an engineer would "bump" over the engine, sending the machinist down the bore holding a USN Fulton 2D cell incan.. There was drop lighting, large watt protective coated incan bulbs. I can remember my maiden voyage made me pucker pretty tight!
** Sorry no photos!!


----------



## bykfixer

Good story. Made me lol. 

Thanks for sharing. Was the Fulton a right angle type or straight type?
I found some straight type USN from WW2 issue leftovers. Thin wall metal tube and a convex lens for super floody map reading. I was told they were for use by the guy who said "now now now" when on a bombing run.


----------



## ven

Great stories guys,always a great read:twothumbs


----------



## knucklegary

The Fulton was yard issue tool box lights. Straight body, plastic with USN printed on side. We had both styles, the angle heads were better for hanging off end ring. They were built pretty tough. I'd see guys night fishing off the piers using Fultons
My father was WWII B-24 bomadier.. Back then most flashlights were metal (spun) tubes made with detail and style!


----------



## wolfey1

Newest addition the Blf GT next to some of my other lights.


----------



## magellan

A photo of some of my more special lights, including the mokume gane ones (bottom row, with one Muyshondt Timascus).

https://imgbox.com/5qDWo5YZ


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> A photo of some of my more special lights, including the mokume gane ones (bottom row, with one Muyshondt Timascus).
> 
> https://imgbox.com/5qDWo5YZ



Very nice lights magellan.

That Brass Knurly seems unusually large ... compared to the Mac EDC for example.


----------



## ven

Stunning magellan

An all nichia front


----------



## ven

219c and 219b


----------



## ven




----------



## knucklegary

Ven, Nice tool assortment! 
The triple combat light 219c, nice combo!
Are photos taken in a factory generator room?


----------



## ven

knucklegary said:


> Ven, Nice tool assortment!
> The triple combat light 219c, nice combo!
> Are photos taken in a factory generator room?




Thank you, the z2 pic on the cream guarding is up on the 21m level, on top of a 40t silo. Lower pics are in the exhauster room(used for transporting tea around )


----------



## magellan

easilyled said:


> Very nice lights magellan.
> 
> That Brass Knurly seems unusually large ... compared to the Mac EDC for example.



It is bigger than I was thinking when I first bought it, and feels quite substantial in your hand, like holding a roll of quarters. It’s bigger than the other knurlies.


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> It is bigger than I was thinking when I first bought it, and feels quite substantial in your hand, like holding a roll of quarters. It’s bigger than the other knurlies.



Does it still take an 18350, or does it need a larger battery size?


----------



## magellan

Yes, although the Keeppower and Orbtronics don’t fit.


----------



## ven




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven's boss thinks he's always hard at work cuz his tools are always out. Yeah, hard at work taking pictures of his torches at work. :laughing: His boss is probable going to give him a raise. 

~ CG


----------



## bykfixer

2 of my favorite work lights
2014 Eneloop Pro fed Coast HP7 and Eneloop adapter'd Maglite ML25LT with a glass lens. 

It was one of the early ones


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ven's boss thinks he's always hard at work cuz his tools are always out. Yeah, hard at work taking pictures of his torches at work. :laughing: His boss is probable going to give him a raise.
> 
> ~ CG


----------



## ven

Very cool my fixer 

I am contemplating having an incand week for work. Probably a surefire one, kind of a “how it would have been 20yrs ago” type thing. 

We are spoiled today, years ago we did not have any where near then choices today . But we still got the work done(and maybe some pics CG, although no digital easiness of mobiles then).


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ven's boss thinks he's always hard at work cuz his tools are always out. Yeah, hard at work taking pictures of his torches at work. :laughing: His boss is probable going to give him a raise.
> 
> ~ CG



He may have to give his boss one of his lights to help his case!


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> He may have to give his boss one of his lights to help his case!





:tsk:


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> :tsk:



:laughing:


----------



## ven




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

When the least expensive, worst beam profile and tint light is the one you need, it's the best light you own. Head light was at home and I don't put flashlights in my mouth. :shakehead 

Installing new handles on one of the Boss's rentals but couldn't see inside. Little Larry to the rescue.

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Unforgivable CG, i mean you have...........~100 fancy lights on display, a BOSS, some OR stuff..............unforgivable :nana:


----------



## easilyled

I like COB lights. Still waiting for a cube-shaped high quality light with an embedded COB in the side and a throwy beam-profile from the head.

Yes, I know NEBO have done a few but would like to have one done either custom (in Ti for example) or by ACEBEAM or another high quality manufacturer.

In the meantime CRX very kindly gifted me a lovely Carbon-fibre cube-shaped powerbank that has both input and output USB ports, one for charging an internal 18650 which also powers a COB.
It has magnets at one end too. This is one of his own creations. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

~ CG :nana:


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> I like COB lights. Still waiting for a cube-shaped high quality light with an embedded COB in the side and a throwy beam-profile from the head.
> 
> Yes, I know NEBO have done a few but would like to have one done either custom (in Ti for example) or by ACEBEAM or another high quality manufacturer.
> 
> In the meantime CRX very kindly gifted me a lovely Carbon-fibre cube-shaped powerbank that has both input and output USB ports, one for charging an internal 18650 which also powers a COB.
> It has magnets at one end too. This is one of his own creations. :thumbsup:



Fantastic! CRX is an awesome dude, super talented and inventive.


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ~ CG :nana:



Thats more like it, love it CG
:rock:


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> When the least expensive, worst beam profile and tint light is the one you need, it's the best light you own. Head light was at home and I don't put flashlights in my mouth. :shakehead
> 
> Installing new handles on one of the Boss's rentals but couldn't see inside. Little Larry to the rescue.
> 
> ~ Chance



"When fumbling in the dark and someone hands you a flashlight are you going to say no?"
- Rush Limbaugh


----------



## ven

Very true mr fixer(and Rush Limbaugh)
Little line up of little lights


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Do you ever get the feeling nobody really knows how many great lights ven really has..........? I mean, I can't even tell how many there are in the above photo. The man has great taste.

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Do you ever get the feeling nobody really knows how many great lights ven really has..........? I mean, I can't even tell how many there are in the above photo. The man has great taste.
> 
> ~ Chance



Thank you for kind words, guess i have a few here and there






There can be a few more at times





Of course not all, just some of, around 70-80 or so at home, maybe 10-14 in work, then some in other places as well.

Basically i just grab a few to use, or in the pic above, a few more for a little group pic. Totally random...............


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Awesome collection........... I like the blue one.  

~ CG


----------



## ven

Thank you CG


----------



## easilyled

That's an awesome and vast collection that you have there Mark.


----------



## ven

Thank you Daniel,


----------



## ven




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Did somebody get a new DeWALT impact hammer for Father's Day? That thing is SWEET! :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## ven

Haha.........nope, some impact sockets though. Makes my life a lot easier!


----------



## ven




----------



## lightfan70

*Thrunite Catapult V6*

The Thrunite Catapult V6 is fantastic 

















https://imgur.com/a/sq75K4b


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Haha.........nope, some impact sockets though. Makes my life a lot easier!



Charlie Chaplin could have done with some of those in his film "Modern Times", Mark.

If you don't know what I'm talking about, don't worry, nobody does usually!

If you haven't watched that film, then you should give it a try .... at least the beginning. Its a real hoot!


----------



## LiftdT4R

Am I the only crazy dude that collects Camo lights?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Sweet camo, but don't try to kid us. We know you collect all kinds-a Mag Lights.  

Angry blue LED Farka and a found red Milwaukee. Instantly fell in love with the knife. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

LiftdT4R said:


> Am I the only crazy dude that collects Camo lights?



Not the only one, but... finding camo flashlights can be tricky.... after all they're camoflauge'd.







PR-1 with water bottle cap upcycled to a flood optic.
Ven and his Bones pix caused to to think "hmmmmm". 

And it also acts as a lit ring around the tip for use as a way to be seen by traffic in those instances you find yourself walking home after dark, fixing a flat etc.


----------



## phantom357




----------



## Captain Spaulding

I love pic threads! I managed to get "clean" for a couple years but I just couldn't take it anymore. I had to browse the marketplace again. You guys all know what happens next. Yep. Right back in to full blown flashoholism. One day at a time I guess...

Picked up a couple Cerakote d beauties to add to the SF collection.












Edit: Apparently i cant embed an image?


----------



## peter yetman

Saw those - lovely!
P


----------



## Ozythemandias

phantom357 said:


>



How do you like the Orbit?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's good to see you around again, Captain! I've always thought the white Cerakote C2 and C3's were the coolest [email protected]@King flashlights ever. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's good to see you around again, Captain! I've always thought the white Cerakote C2 and C3's were the coolest [email protected]@King flashlights ever. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance



Agreed X2


----------



## ven

Very nice captain


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Sweet camo, but don't try to kid us. We know you collect all kinds-a Mag Lights.
> 
> Angry blue LED Farka and a found red Milwaukee. Instantly fell in love with the knife.
> 
> ~ Chance



Like the knife, pic for CG


----------



## peter yetman

Not my light, but this thing has been sitting on Ebay for weeks, and singing its Siren Song.....





P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Sweet camo, but don't try to kid us. We know you collect all kinds-a Mag Lights.
> 
> Angry blue LED Farka and a found red Milwaukee. Instantly fell in love with the knife.
> 
> ~ Chance


Chance,
That is a great knife.
My son has one, and when the pocket clip snapped he called the company. They immediately sent him a new one.
It was mailed to my address, in a 2 cubic foot box! Not the whole knife, but rather, simply the clip! I guess they didn't want it to get lost in the mail.

At any rate... great customer service!

Here's a pic of my current EDC.
a CooYoo sent to me by our friend Mark a few years ago, and a Gerber that I use as a money clip. Both are really handy.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi Poppy, 
We don't see you around here nearly enough. Hope you're doing well. 

The Milwaukee opens and closes with a push of the button and the slightest flip of the wrist. It's always in the work van, being my new first choice. I really like your Gerber. It's a smart looking knife. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

That's a money clip that'll bite ya real good if you make the mistake of trying to rob ole grandpa.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> That's a money clip that'll bite ya real good if you make the mistake of trying to rob ole grandpa.



Not to mention Poppy's Pooches. 

~ CG


----------



## ven

h17f 219b 4500k 9080 narrow frosted triple pocket rocket


----------



## bykfixer

I'll play...






A classic Empire and modern triple A from my right pocket.


----------



## ven

:naughty:

Thats a classic with a modern twisty


----------



## bykfixer

I see what you did there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi Poppy,
> We don't see you around here nearly enough. Hope you're doing well.
> 
> The Milwaukee opens and closes with a push of the button and the slightest flip of the wrist. It's always in the work van, being my new first choice. I really like your Gerber. It's a smart looking knife.
> 
> ~ Chance


Hi Chance!
Yeah... things are great! I am no longer bored, (one of the reasons I am not posting as much) I went back to work... three days a week, and still play mister mom most of the others.

I have a little arthritis in my left hip and have a slight limp because of it. A few months ago, I did three miles of a five mile hike (with the Scouts and one of my grandkids) in rocky hilly terrain, and I was about to take some Advil but God sent a friend with a car, who happened to cross our trail. :thumbsup: 

We also have one of those Milwaukee knives at the office, they are very nice. Very easy, and quick to open single-handedly. Pretty much as quick into action as a flipper knife.

Here's a pic of the Gerber closed.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

So glad to read things are going well.  [email protected]@Ks like you've got legal tender you haven't spent yet. 

~ Chance


----------



## Cerealand

A lot of older members have been posting lately.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## peter yetman

You could do an Edward Scissorhands, but with lights.
P


----------



## ven

That’s an awesome line up CG...... Bet ya can’t turn them all on at once though


----------



## Kindle

The MkIII has landed.


----------



## bykfixer

On a coworkers desk.

I started a new assignment and while waiting in a room for a meeting to begin saw that little dime store cheapy sitting there. It was dead. 
Basically it has 3 little LED's and is operated by coin cells. Both ends are glued on but I could see a coin cell through the crack in the barrel. 

I figure at some point offering to trade the guy an LED Solitaire (as his light is dead anyway) and if succesful do a disassembly and turn it into a N cell light or perhaps a storage device for coin cells for my Streamlight KeyMates. 

My coworkers know of Streamlight but had never heard of SureFire. They also know I'm the new guy who carries a knife in each pocket, clippers, ear plugs, keychain multi-tool and really bright little 1 cell flashlights wherever I go. One guy asked me "got a shovel?" I replied "Flat? Round? Short or long?"....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Kindle said:


> The MkIII has landed.



[email protected]@Ks like he and Mrs. Copperhead had a fat-baby. 

~ Chance


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [email protected]@Ks like he and Mrs. Copperhead had a fat-baby.
> 
> ~ Chance



Since they had no compatible threads to screw into each other, they were forced to adopt.


----------



## easilyled

InvisibleFrodo said:


> Since they had no compatible threads to screw into each other, they were forced to adopt.



Nevertheless I think that the adopted kid will outshine its non-biological parents.


----------



## Kindle

LOL 

Just in case anyone is worried, the Mk III is thread compatible with the Gen 2 Preon.


----------



## markr6

bykfixer said:


> On a coworkers desk.



That's funny I have the same one in my desk drawer. A freebie from some promotional company. I found out it has "momentary off"!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

One more. 

~ CG


----------



## SNES

Nice CG!


----------



## ven

Yes very nice line up CG, Do like the look of those...................look like the type of light you cant put down and always have with you=like it!


----------



## bykfixer

First day of summer...







Booooooooooo!!


----------



## Monocrom

Indeed. That reminds me, need to get a new A.C. for my room before my next work week is over.


----------



## Methos777

[video]https://digitalcrack.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180624_185022_0774080029623954102916.jpg?w=1 024[/video]


----------



## peter yetman

Please don't change the Thread Title.


----------



## ven

Cool pic Mike and nice ZL methos
Trouble is i have so many pics i forget what i have posted and have to go back pages to try and not do dupes! (maybe i am a flashaholic thread for this comment), anyway , some random pics, simply because i like pics

Tana triple........triple.........single





1st v54, m20vn 219b





Heap of knipex and a z2 topping





A little 47's





Flashlight corner..............of the tool box


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## ven

What a ****, nice lights though CG:nana: That Boss..............and orange OR, really liking the green 47's as well. In fact................i will take a table for one please


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks buddy. Something old, something new. The 6P has an original run TorchLAB triple. :naughty:

~ CG


----------



## ven




----------



## peter yetman

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks buddy. Something old, something new. The 6P has an original run TorchLAB triple. :naughty:
> 
> ~ CG



I liked that before I knew there was a TL triple in it. Now it's lust.
P


----------



## search_and_rescue

Photo taken with an iPhone 7 Plus camera:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Satin titanium from 4Sevens -


----------



## ven

Cool pic Edward

I likey a lot CG! ........................i would never have known you were a whistle blower :nana:


----------



## Methos777

Have only 4 lights but this is my favorite


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Methos777 said:


> Have only 4 lights but this is my favorite [video]https://digitalcrack.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/20180629_2157416277494736932121903.jpg?w=1024[/video]



Welcome to CPF, Methos777. 

That's a great picture. 

~ CG


----------



## peter yetman

Methos777 said:


> Have only 4 lights but this is my favorite [video]https://digitalcrack.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/20180629_2157416277494736932121903.jpg?w=1024[/video]





Please don't change the thread title.


----------



## archimedes

Thank you Chance and Peter, I've fixed that post now ...


----------



## bykfixer

How about a neutral EO1?




Orange sharpie


----------



## peter yetman

That's very uncool.
I used the word last night and Mrs. Yeti thought I wwas reverting to Hippydom, until I explained I was talking about a glass of beer.
P


----------



## bykfixer

Ha! I see what you did there.


----------



## peter yetman

Glad someone does.
P


----------



## bykfixer

peter yetman said:


> That's very uncool.
> I used the word last night and Mrs. Yeti thought I wwas reverting to Hippydom, until I explained I was talking about a glass of beer.
> P



Dam hippies. They take the fun outta pun.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> How about a neutral EO1?


 
Is that the no-P, E01? 

~ CG


----------



## bykfixer

Huh? I don't understand the question. 

It has F4VXX100639 on the body....


----------



## Methos777

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Welcome to CPF, Methos777.
> 
> That's a great picture.
> 
> ~ CG



Thank you so much Mr. Gardiner!


----------



## Methos777

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Satin titanium from 4Sevens -



Wow ...great uniformity in your lights!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Variety is the spice of life. Of course, they're all (but one) from one company. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Is that what 47 47’s looks like.....damn . Love that family!


----------



## Ozythemandias

I don't think I posted this beauty on CPF yet, just realized last night.

It's a handmade one off set from Leo Maquiniana, LM Tool works on facebook.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

WOW! Now there's a pair to draw to. :twothumbs One certainly doesn't use the word exquisite very often when describing flashlights n pens, but I think it's appropriate for that set.

~ CG


----------



## ven

WOW Ozy, super special!!


----------



## ven




----------



## bigburly912

Ven, I need that in my life


----------



## ven

Which bit bigburly:naughty:






A draw of boys toys


----------



## bigburly912

I’ll take the whole drawer. I was going to word that differently but I’m afraid we’d all get banned. Haha. I’m dying for an Okluma or an HDS.


----------



## ven

Bigburly912 said:


> I’ll take the whole drawer. I was going to word that differently but I’m afraid we’d all get banned. Haha. I’m dying for an Okluma or an HDS.



Haha, oooooooooh tough choice tbh. you do need both. Simply get one before the other, as i dont have an Okluma it would be unfair to suggest either(bias). HDS you wont go wrong with, its not about crazy output as you will know, its about decades of fine tuning to perfection which is a tank. I would recommend the rotary though, the UI is simply one of the best................ever!(subjective of course). The okluma look awesome, looks a great investment with an awesome guy behind it. I cant have too many special grail type lights(justify/afford), as i have a haiku triple, it kind of helps out with the wants of other special triple lights. But both your wants are justified enough to have both due to their differences. If you can push the funds for a ti HDS on the 6th...............that would make a sound investment for a grail/user light or sure.


----------



## Modernflame

Ven, your work photos are a great source of entertainment! Thanks!


----------



## StarHalo

My dad passed away in February, I just spent the last week cleaning out his house/the house I grew up in, I brought back some of the tools I've gotten him over time; here's proof I actually believe in those easy-for-family recommendations you see me making all the time - (left to right) the $20 550 lumen Home Depot Defiant 3xC from Christmas 2012, the Nebo Big Larry Patriot finish, the Cree 40426 Warm LED lantern, and the Kaito KA390 AM/FM/Weather radio:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> My dad passed away in February, I just spent the last week cleaning out his house/the house I grew up in, I brought back some of the tools I've gotten him over time; here's proof I actually believe in those easy-for-family recommendations you see me making all the time - (left to right) the $20 550 lumen Home Depot Defiant 3xC from Christmas 2012, the Nebo Big Larry Patriot finish, the Cree 40426 Warm LED lantern, and the Kaito KA390 AM/FM/Weather radio:



I'm sorry for your loss, StarHalo. Hope you're doing as well as possible...... My dad and I weren't very close. He died about two years back. 

~ Chance


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil




----------



## ChattanoogaPhil




----------



## bykfixer




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Huh? I don't understand the question.
> 
> It has F4VXX100639 on the body....



Is it the one you couldn't wait to open, regardless of your *p*ersonal needs? 

~ CG


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, StarHalo. Hope you're doing as well as possible...... My dad and I weren't very close. He died about two years back.



Ty. Yeah, same here; it's amazing how you can still bond over tools though..


----------



## ven

Modernflame said:


> Ven, your work photos are a great source of entertainment! Thanks!



Thank you sir for the kind words


----------



## Ozythemandias

Another one of Leo’s art:
















Copper 18350.


----------



## Modernflame

Ozy, that is striking. I regret it is not familiar to me. What is it?


----------



## Ozythemandias

There’s a new guy Leo Maquiniana in the Philippines making handmade one offs, this and the previous one I posted in this thread are both from him. He’s on Instagram as @lmtoolworks on on FB as LM Toolworks too. Very intricate craftsmanship.


----------



## easilyled

Those are very artistic and organic lights, Ozythemandias. :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## ven

Does PK know your colouring his lights in with Felt tips 


 I like your style!


----------



## bykfixer

He is somewhere in his secret lab inventing stuff he either thought of at SureFire but tech was not available or he is inventing the tech. 

By now I think he has seen the amber one. But the red one is a CPF exclusive. 

What I plan on doing at some point is going to be a filter system with the PL2.


----------



## spc




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Wonderful picture, spc. :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## spc

Thanks, this one will tarnish fast. It’s new, pocket carried for 1 day..


----------



## bykfixer

The Daily's.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Blues - 






~ CG


----------



## bykfixer

^^ That photo made me smile.

(ie it wiped away with my blues)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> ^^ That photo made me smile.
> 
> (ie it wiped away with my blues)



Your reaction made me smile. 

~ CG


----------



## ven

but its not Monday.......................

very classy CG, love the line up


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah..... made me smile too. :twothumbs


----------



## Stoneking

https://s8.postimg.cc/plau2vi3p/4_EEDA0_CC-_D240-4388-87_F1-3_E5_F16_FC92_DA.jpg


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks guys.  

A life lived providing reason for laughter and smiles, is a life well lived.

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Stoneking said:


> https://s8.postimg.cc/plau2vi3p/4_EEDA0_CC-_D240-4388-87_F1-3_E5_F16_FC92_DA.jpg



Stoneking, More please. oo:

~ CG


----------



## Ej Breeze

Here is one of them. Nitecore MH23 in a custom holster with a Tek-Loc clip.


----------



## Long RunTime




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Great photo, Ej Breeze. :welcome: 


Long Run Time, I always smile when I see flashlights being displayed. I consider them as art. 

~ Chance


----------



## mcbrat

A few have changed since this pic was taken.....


----------



## fordcappy

Just got this today. A prototype Preon Penlight with a red led.


----------



## Ej Breeze

Thanks Chauncey!


----------



## OfficerCamp

This is all I’ve got these days. Spending a lot more time on other hobbies and haven’t been on CPF in a long time. 

I’ve been using that bored Surefire 6P with a Nailbender drop-in for almost 10 years!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

fordcappy said:


> Just got this today. A prototype Preon Penlight with a red led.



:wow: Very cool! Is the clip Olight or Foursevens stamped? 

~ Chance


----------



## fordcappy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :wow: Very cool! Is the clip Olight or Foursevens stamped?
> 
> ~ Chance




Foursevens


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Congratulations! That is a wonderful piece of Foursevens history. :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## fordcappy

Just received another 4sevens Prototype. 

Unreleased Maelstrom S1200


----------



## bykfixer

When those long summer days go past sundown.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Wrong thread, Mr. Fixer. Should be in the You Know You're A Flashaholic When .... You sport a matching light and custom Slurpee container. :thumbsup:

~ CG


----------



## bykfixer

Hmmmmm.....

Good point.
I saw the chrome cup and thought 'man that matches my ML25.... photos of your lights thread'....


Hear the Prrrrr of the Pelican




LED's that is. 

Where I'm working local rocks are seashells.


----------



## Long RunTime

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Long Run Time, I always smile when I see flashlights being displayed. I consider them as art.
> 
> ~ Chance


Thanks Chance, I'm glad it made you smile.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Long RunTime said:


> Thanks Chance, I'm glad it made you smile.


 
You're welcome.  If I had those, I'd display them too, only, probably, behind these. 

~ CG oo:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## domho8

Nice


Chauncey Gardiner said:


>


----------



## bykfixer

Gold?

Do tell please!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Gold?
> 
> Do tell please!!!



I believe the Paladin is gold colored PVD polished titanium. It's one of the earlier prototypes. 
I was fortunate enough have CPF member Thud1023 pass it on to me. The sales thread is located here - #1 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer

EPIC!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks Mr. Fixer.  

Not mine, but a fella can dream. Big Brother Paladin prototype. 

~ CG 






Photo Credit - 

David Chow


----------



## ven




----------



## bykfixer

Speaking of prototypes, one day a DHL truck unexpectedly stopped at my house and dropped off a box with a return address written in Asian characters. "What in the world?" I thought.





I was walking on sunshine for days.
A titanium Paladin, PK Warrior 1 by Powertac, a PK-1 by Fox Fury, a cerekoted FL2, the executive pen, another pen that never became a production item and a PRX with a smooth reflector. All prototypes. The FL2 was one of two that color with a yellow and a gray somewhere on planet earth. The PRX was the first prototype with a smooth reflector. 





Check out the S/N on the Warrior 1

Another day another box arrived. 




The first PRX off the assembly line. 
Shown with it is the only PRX prototype with orange peel reflector. At that point PK had _only_ squeezed 450 lumens from the LED, but had surpassed his old record of 430 with those Paladins and Knights. Final production items are 550 lumens from an ordinary primary.


----------



## ven

Awesome mr fixer.........WOW


----------



## bykfixer

Another epic event occured several months later. The subject of Vital Gear was brought up at the SureFireholics facebook page. A few posts took place and like any facebook topic, it faded away rather quickly. 

And a few days later another 'mystery' box arrived. This time it was UPS. 




VitalGear

Now at that point PK was in motion across the globe and was largely off the radar. Being it came via UPS I wondered who had actually sent it as the box did not have a return address this time. A clue was the approximately 347 meters of packing tape on the outside but his facebook posts indicated he was somewhere between south Korea and Instanbul Turkey... or perhaps Hong Kong or.... somewhere in China in a place so remote it draws a blank on Google maps. 

Turns out it was him and the items in the box were pre-production samples.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> ...
> I was walking on sunshine for days.
> A titanium Paladin, PK Warrior 1 by Powertac, a PK-1 by Fox Fury, a cerekoted FL2, the executive pen, another pen that never became a production item and a PRX with a smooth reflector. All prototypes. The FL2 was one of two that color with a yellow and a gray somewhere on planet earth. The PRX was the first prototype with a smooth reflector. ...


 
WOW! That's a box that kept on giving. :twothumbs 

~ CG


----------



## MAD777

Amazing stories bykfixer!


----------



## peter yetman

If you have more pics of that FoxFury, Mike, I'd love to see them, please. I've been craving one for years.
Thanks, P


----------



## easilyled

Some Hanko beauties:-


----------



## egginator1

easilyled said:


> Some Hanko beauties:-



Spectacular!!


----------



## bykfixer

peter yetman said:


> If you have more pics of that FoxFury, Mike, I'd love to see them, please. I've been craving one for years.
> Thanks, P



PM incoming Pete


----------



## ven

:bow:

 Daniel, awesome line up


----------



## ven

Brats in an rc40vn beam!












Gone!


----------



## Stoneking

My BOSS work light, this thing is a beast. It gets put to the test daily and has never disappointed. 
https://s15.postimg.cc/i8l4l2qd7/A5_F382_E6-74_E0-4_AFB-82_AB-_FFF8_F13_BE3_E3.jpg
Cheers to the guys at Oveready.


----------



## Newlumen

Hey ven, rc40vn still rocks.. everything good with the family?


----------



## easilyled

Thanks Mark, egginator.

That RC40vn throws a spectacular beam Mark.


----------



## ven

Thanks guys, all good NL, hope all is well your side


----------



## ven




----------



## 808tim

My first custom arrived today!


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


>



Interesting looking light Mark. That's a bezel and a half! :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

808tim said:


> My first custom arrived today!



Congratulations! You've started with one of the best.


----------



## 808tim

easilyled said:


> Congratulations! You've started with one of the best.



Thank you very much! I can’t stop handling and fussing with it[emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Interesting looking light Mark. That's a bezel and a half! :thumbsup:



Hi Daniel, malkoff and triple 219c


----------



## ven

Tough corner, only the tanks can apply


----------



## easilyled

808tim said:


> Thank you very much! I can’t stop handling and fussing with it[emoji7][emoji4]



Hehe! You're on the beginning of the road to Flashlight Insanity! I hope you have an understanding partner!


----------



## ven

Fantastic 808, hanko, BOSS,....................007 whats next?


----------



## MAD777

Some nice torches there, ven!


----------



## ven

Thank you Mike


----------



## peter yetman

ven said:


> Hi Daniel, malkoff and triple 219c






That Malkoff head looks like a Hard Nut.
P


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> That Malkoff head looks like a Hard Nut.
> P



:laughing: The head is actually not thicker than any "normal" type head, its just the front section(like a lip) the drop in sits against.


----------



## peter yetman

Never knew you were a secret Malkoff User.
Man of Mystery.
P


----------



## archimedes




----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> Never knew you were a secret Malkoff User.
> Man of Mystery.
> P


----------



## ven




----------



## Eric242




----------



## ven

:rock::wow::kewlpics:


----------



## peter yetman

Crikey Eric, they're amazing. Do you have any other lights now?
Forget it, just saw the other thread - you are the King of Triples.
P
P


----------



## Modernflame

@Ven, what module do you have in that Malkoff host? And can you post a photo of the inside of the head? I'm particularly interested in seeing the connection between the drop in and the retaining ring.


----------



## ven

Modernflame said:


> @Ven, what module do you have in that Malkoff host? And can you post a photo of the inside of the head? I'm particularly interested in seeing the connection between the drop in and the retaining ring.




What fit issue free are sportacs and EDC triple due to the retaining ring fitting around the spring end. Some p60 wont quite fit and the retaining ring to screw down enough. It should be an easy fix though, just take a few thou off the internal dia of the ring to get past the p60 base.





Pics 
Inside head with lens sat in place




3 contenders, m61/sportac triple and quad 219b h17f




malk of course perfect fit, just over and around base




Sportac same again




Quad no good due to straight and not chamfer edge (of course any extra solder wont help either!)




As said, easy fix, just take a little off the inner diameter of the ring to fit over

How m61 sits in head pre-ring





and photo of some lights 





Depending on p60 used, it would be worth serious consideration to really packing out the p60 to the head(which is actually thin). Other wise, the only contact for heat dissipation is through the alloy ring(not that clever for higher output or anything much over 3-400lm imho). It will take a while for heat to build up.................so caution to be used as always.


----------



## Modernflame

Thanks for taking the time, Ven. That is really cool. I always thought that Malkoff hosts were only compatible with Malkoff light engines. Very enlightening.


----------



## ven

Your welcome sir and any time

As long as the p60 is shaped like the malkoff on the left(think surefire, also as the wider p60 design are more suited for solarforce hosts, yet still fit surefire leaving that little well know gap).





Still an easy fix, either file the p60 or the ring slightly to pass around base.


----------



## Eric242

Thanks ven & peter 



peter yetman said:


> Crikey Eric, they're amazing. Do you have any other lights now?


About 50% of my lights are triples now. Their beam is just what I need 

Forgot to photograph this one in the morning. Brass disc from Dafabricata (who also upgraded the LED to a warm XM-L2) at the business end and hot sauce (Blair´s Original Death iirc) supported heat treatmment and stonewashing by me:


----------



## ven

Stunning!


----------



## lightknot

Old School!


----------



## egginator1

http://imgur.com/qiE9mN3
http://imgur.com/gB1tq10
http://imgur.com/fEd2u6L
http://imgur.com/NXuE6Mf

Here’s most of my lights....not including the beasts...


----------



## ven

Out of this world egginator, an astonishing family of amazing you have..............wow


----------



## lightknot

egginator1 said:


> http://imgur.com/qiE9mN3
> http://imgur.com/gB1tq10
> http://imgur.com/fEd2u6L
> http://imgur.com/NXuE6Mf
> 
> Here’s most of my lights....not including the beasts...



Outstanding! B.O.S.S. much?


----------



## ven

Love the old school lightknot ..................something tells me only old school on the outside


----------



## id30209

lightknot said:


> Old School!



Drooling...no wonder i’m all about oldtimers, cars, bikes...lights


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## egginator1

mcbrat said:


>



Nicely done....if the copper Knurly ever needs a new home.....dang...couldn’t help that! Great pic


----------



## bykfixer

Dinosaur old school. 1910's and 20's.


----------



## ven

Not old school, old cool


----------



## id30209

Nice bykfixer


----------



## easilyled

egginator1 said:


> http://imgur.com/qiE9mN3
> http://imgur.com/gB1tq10
> http://imgur.com/fEd2u6L
> http://imgur.com/NXuE6Mf
> 
> Here’s most of my lights....not including the beasts...



Formidable collection of beautiful customs. Wow!


----------



## ven

Malkmule


----------



## bykfixer

Tana'd AviatEr and a Backup with a gas pedal tail cap. 

Earlier I hit the on button to the EB1C to momentary and it came on in low. Rapidly trying to get it to high I thought "dratz, low battery"... "oh yeah, gas pedal" and did like an Aviator incan and "ahhhhh, better". 

The singLED won't put out the full 100-ish lumens on a primary so that one prompts to very similar output as an incan setup. It'll go to high if I want it to but only for a couple of seconds so I memory'd it to 25%.


----------



## ven

Fantastic little lights mr fixer, ones where its an occasion with every use...........................just makes illuminating stuff more fun. I like being a flashaholic and have no plans to change


----------



## ven

z2 and 3 screwdrivers lol


----------



## ven




----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Some tough nuts


----------



## ven

and breath...............
Getting carried away, what the heck, here goes one more


----------



## MAD777

We can never get enough pictures of your collections, ven!


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> We can never get enough pictures of your collections, ven!



Thank you for the kind words Mike


----------



## ChibiM

It looks like you are only using good tools, don't you Ven?


----------



## ven

ChibiM said:


> It looks like you are only using good tools, don't you Ven?



I have many problems chibim, flashlights and tools are just two of them


----------



## archimedes




----------



## archimedes

If I point out that the milled pockets already look like a skull, maybe this won't need one of those fancy clips ...[emoji317]


----------



## mcbrat

archimedes said:


> If I point out that the milled pockets already look like a skull, maybe this won't need one of those fancy clips ...[emoji317]



+1 good observation


----------



## kamagong

archimedes said:


> If I point out that the milled pockets already look like a skull, maybe this won't need one of those fancy clips ...[emoji317]



That was the first thing that came to mind when I saw it. 

Cool light.


----------



## archimedes

mcbrat said:


> +1 good observation





kamagong said:


> That was the first thing that came to mind when I saw it.
> 
> Cool light.



Thanks, the details are really interesting.

It is a really nice host for a 2.7A SOYCD XPL-HI (4000K) LE running guppydrv.


----------



## chainsolid




----------



## ven

Cool E1

Archi, i dont know which i love the most, the time or the light...................i will take both!


----------



## easilyled

archimedes said:


>



Looks great archimedes. I'd be especially interested if that SOYCD XPL-Hi 4000K L.E was easy to source. I suspect its a one-off though. 
Did you need to make any adjustments for focussing or did it focus properly as soon as you screwed it in?


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> .... Archi, i dont know which i love the most, the time or the light...................i will take both!





easilyled said:


> Looks great archimedes. I'd be especially interested if that SOYCD XPL-Hi 4000K L.E was easy to source. I suspect its a one-off though.
> Did you need to make any adjustments for focussing or did it focus properly as soon as you screwed it in?



Thanks guys !

Yes, the light engine was custom. Focus was surprisingly good right out of the box.

Nice tight hotspot with smooth transition to spill.


----------



## archimedes




----------



## Random Dan

easilyled said:


> Looks great archimedes. I'd be especially interested if that SOYCD XPL-Hi 4000K L.E was easy to source. I suspect its a one-off though.
> Did you need to make any adjustments for focussing or did it focus properly as soon as you screwed it in?


I don't know whether SOYCD is still in the modding game, but Tana makes a Mcgizmo LE with XP-L hi and the excellent H17F driver.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Gizmo-lights-(Haiku-Mule)-and-modding-service


----------



## ven

That’s just too much sexy at 6am, eye candy overload that one archi:naughty:


----------



## archimedes

Haha ... bright and shiny


----------



## ven

Really liking the new head of Dons , at first it was a quite nice. Over a few days it’s getting towards a love. With the larger head(better heat sinking potential, although still will get pushed), I can’t stop thinking of a quad in there. I know ideally a reflector , but that room would work nicely with a quad optic . Maybe xpl HI 4000k or 219b 4K /4500/5000k in there and h17f.


----------



## easilyled

Random Dan said:


> I don't know whether SOYCD is still in the modding game, but Tana makes a Mcgizmo LE with XP-L hi and the excellent H17F driver.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Gizmo-lights-(Haiku-Mule)-and-modding-service



Thank you very much! I was thinking that Tana might be another option and you've confirmed it. :thumbsup:


----------



## AndyF

ven said:


> Really liking the new head of Dons , at first it was a quite nice. Over a few days it’s getting towards a love. With the larger head(better heat sinking potential, although still will get pushed), I can’t stop thinking of a quad in there. I know ideally a reflector , but that room would work nicely with a quad optic . Maybe xpl HI 4000k or 219b 4K /4500/5000k in there and h17f.



Yes a quad by Tana would be awesome.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I recently came into possession of my grandfathers straight razor. He joined his Lord in 1963. 

~ Chance 


Something old and something new.


----------



## xdayv

priceless ^^


----------



## novice

Chauncey,
The handle on that razor is beautiful. Trim, elegant, and - in this case - embellished! (but not _too_ much). Beautiful, but not much in the way of modern safety features, is there?
The father of my late stepfather (a pilot from WWII to the Vietnam War) was a barber, but he developed a nervous tremor late in his career, and although he never cut anyone (according to the oral tradition), the sight of a wobbling razor edge moving towards their throats caused a rapid drop in his normal clientele, and resulted in an early retirement. I have a few of his straight razors somewhere. I think that all of them are of German make. My favorite vintage brand name - Hyäne (hyena).


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

xdayv said:


> priceless ^^


 
 Yes, but only to me. 




novice said:


> Chauncey,
> The handle on that razor is beautiful. Trim, elegant, and - in this case - embellished! (but not _too_ much). Beautiful, but not much in the way of modern safety features, is there?
> The father of my late stepfather (a pilot from WWII to the Vietnam War) was a barber, but he developed a nervous tremor late in his career, and although he never cut anyone (according to the oral tradition), the sight of a wobbling razor edge moving towards their throats caused a rapid drop in his normal clientele, and resulted in an early retirement. I have a few of his straight razors somewhere. I think that all of them are of German make. My favorite vintage brand name - Hyäne (hyena).



The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I were trying to figure out what the handle was made from. Since Papa probably purchased it sometime during the 40's I don't think it's plastic. He was a very poor, midwestern (Oklamaha, West Texas) dirt-farmer all his life, so I was surprised to see the ornate metal pieces on each end. 

~ Chance


----------



## Stoneking

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I were trying to figure out what the handle was made from.



Probably Celluloid


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Stoneking said:


> Probably Celluloid



After a bit of reading, yes, probably. :thumbsup: Thank you.

Celluloid. The great scale material since about 1870. Celluloid was the first real 'plastic' and could be easily formed, moulded, coloured and carved. It could be used to closely imitate every natural scale material except Mother-of-Pearl, although the material known as 'cracked ice' came fairly close - until you saw the real thing. Two things always expose celluloid - the hot pin test, which will melt celluloid at a touch and the 'perfectness' test. This test, although subjective, is a good one. Natural materials, no matter how carefully crafted, contain small flaws and imperfections - celluloid is perfect. So if you see an 'ivory' handle that's perfect - check properly, it's probably celluloid. 
http://www.streetdirectory.com/etod...now-what-that-handle-is-made-from-ejaaca.html


----------



## ven

Very cool CG on all accounts

I bet that was a close shave!


----------



## kamagong

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Natural materials, no matter how carefully crafted, contain small flaws and imperfections - celluloid is perfect.



Not so fast. Celluloid has proven unstable, it deteriorates. There's a reason why it is no longer used.



> Many sources of deterioration in celluloid exist, such as thermal, chemical, photochemical, and physical. The most inherent flaw is as celluloid ages, the camphor molecules are ‘squeezed’ out of the mass due to the unsustainable pressure used in the production. That pressure causes the nitrocellulose molecules to bind back to each other or crystallize, and this results in the camphor molecules being shoved out of the material. Once exposed to the environment, camphor can undergo sublimation at room temperature, leaving the plastic as brittle nitrocellulose. Also, with exposure to excess heat, the nitrate groups can break off and expose nitrogen gases, such as nitrous oxide and nitric oxide, to the air.
> 
> Another factor that can cause this is excess moisture, which can accelerate deterioration of nitrocellulose with the presence of nitrate groups, either newly fragmented from heat or still trapped as a free acid from production. Both of these sources allow the accumulation of nitric acid. Another form of deterioration, photochemical deterioration, is severe in celluloid because it absorbs ultraviolet light well. The absorbed light leads to chain-breakage and stiffening.
> 
> Accordions even over 100 years old covered with thick celluloid might be in pristine condition, while on the other hand thin celluloid film reels are often melted in an unrecognisable solid block after decades in storage.​


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Very cool CG on all accounts
> 
> I bet that was a close shave!



That's what novice's step-grandfather's customers said. :sweat: 

Thanks ven. 

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

kamagong said:


> Not so fast. Celluloid has proven unstable, it deteriorates. There's a reason why it is no longer used.



Context is important. 

~ Chance


----------



## kamagong

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Context is important.
> 
> ~ Chance



Why the eye roll? I was sharing my thoughts on the material. In addition to razors, celluloid was used in the handles of old pocketknives. One of the problems with celluloid is that when it deteriorates, it outgasses. The chemical makeup of that gas is very corrosive. This is exacerbated by the fact that there are no warning signs, no indications, of when the celluloid will break down. It just does it, out of the blue, without warning. More than one knife collector has found his formerly nice knives reduced to rusty crud because of this.


----------



## night.hoodie

kamagong said:


> Why the eye roll?



The description, "perfect," was within the _context_ of visible flaws. Chance was pointing out that natural material will have visible flaws, but celluloid will appear "perfect" without visible flaws, which is a tell that it is celluloid and not whatever natural material it is mimicking. He did not mean that celluloid miraculously heals the sick or anything, just that it appears flawless. The eye roll was in frustration, because you somehow missed the context of what "perfect" was describing. "Perfect" is thrown around on these forums so often, its a wonder it means anything at all any more, re: "the perfect light!"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Please, let's move on. 

~ Chance 

Here's the Bolt-Action part of the collection. :naughty:


----------



## night.hoodie

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Please, let's move on.



Just what is _that_ supposed to mean?? !

Just kidding. I was merely trying to help, and add levity. Most seem to have more restraint than I do, yourself included.

Neat lights.

Someday this Summer is going to end.


----------



## ven

Those 47's are perfect



Dont say that night noodle, we have had one of the best summers in the UK.....................since 76 apparently( i was only 1 then, so cant confirm lol)

:kewlpics:


----------



## ven

Tough on the inside, soft on the out.............





m2 quad





EDC+ xp-g2 4000k triplekoff





Quad variety pack





Triple and quad variety pack





z2 and g2z..............and z2!





Tough guys


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Every time ven posts pictures I see something that makes me think to myself, I need one of those. :thinking:

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

night.hoodie said:


> Neat lights.



Thanks!  That's a pretty apt description of them :laughing: and now that I really think about it. That's the main reason I purchased them. Neat Foursevens flashlights. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Haha CG, back at you as well!! Pics lit by a tail stood rc40vn.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven, How's your collection of colors? 






I was playing around with the placement trying to obtain a good picture, but I had to leave for an errand. 
When I returned the natural light had diminished. So this is it for now. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Yo win CG, amazing colour variety, will dig out a few colours for you, nothing to that level though. Will get back tomorrow .


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Chance & Mark, I made it out of the hospital (Again!), and for the first time in a year and a half I am finally winning the fight. I love the photos-I was just considering staring a thread asking the opinion of collecting varied colors of the same light.I think I have a pretty good idea the answer to collecting lights in various metals(since we all have copper, brass, Titanium and aluminum lights)...but back to the topic of this thread, I feel like the gauntlet has been thrown down and I am way behind on posting photos....time to get busy!


----------



## MAD777

Great news Crazyeddiethefirst!


----------



## Nichia!

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Chance & Mark, I made it out of the hospital (Again!), and for the first time in a year and a half I am finally winning the fight. I love the photos-I was just considering staring a thread asking the opinion of collecting varied colors of the same light.I think I have a pretty good idea the answer to collecting lights in various metals(since we all have copper, brass, Titanium and aluminum lights)...but back to the topic of this thread, I feel like the gauntlet has been thrown down and I am way behind on posting photos....time to get busy!



I wish you health, sir, and quick recovery


----------



## ven

Fantastic eddie, that a great 1st post to read , 1st thing in the morning!!!!! Been wondering how you were doing, glad a lot better. 
Damn right, get some posting going on, unfortunately i dont have too many colours to post


----------



## peter yetman

Well done Eddie, that's some ride you've been on. I hope you're now out of the woods.
Only one colour here, yellow G2, and we all know what they look like.
P


----------



## bykfixer

To the left is an ashtray disguised as a duck. Candy goes in that now thanks to a vape system.


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## egginator1

Way to go Mick! Looking good! Have you mastered knurling yet?


----------



## mcbrat

I've only tried Knurling once, and that was with my mini lathe. I plan to, just not sure when....


----------



## ven

Very nice mick(nicely polished too) You certainly have a talent...................and great taste


----------



## bigburly912

If I could afford Mick’s lights I’d have one of everything. Serious works of art.


----------



## ven




----------



## Modernflame

Hanging out with some friends on Saturday evening. Human company is overrated.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Chance & Mark, *I made it out of the hospital (Again!), and for the first time in a year and a half I am finally winning the fight.* I love the photos-I was just considering staring a thread asking the opinion of collecting varied colors of the same light.I think I have a pretty good idea the answer to collecting lights in various metals(since we all have copper, brass, Titanium and aluminum lights)...but back to the topic of this thread, I feel like the gauntlet has been thrown down and I am way behind on posting photos....time to get busy!



:wave: Hey Crazyeddiethefirst! That's the best news I've received in a long time. :twothumbs [email protected]@King forward to your pictures.

~ Chance


----------



## ven

I want to hang out with your friends to mr flame

cooly EDC+ 4000k, sportac 219b single mode and bones spot. Been using the spot/throw optic a bit now and do like it. I am finding it is actually not bad at all on closer range uses along with mid range. Bones of course is single mode, the sportac is also(my only one)single mode..........simple is just so........ simple/easy/consistent and fool proof.


----------



## NutSAK

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ven, How's your collection of colors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing around with the placement trying to obtain a good picture, but I had to leave for an errand.
> When I returned the natural light had diminished. So this is it for now.
> 
> ~ Chance



Hey Chance :wave:

Good to see you still loving your 4Sevens collection. Great pic!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

NutSAK said:


> Hey Chance :wave:
> 
> Good to see you still loving your 4Sevens collection. Great pic!



Thanks buddy!  I don't see myself moving on from them anytime soon, if ever. Patiently waiting for Jason to bring new offerings to market. 

~ Chance


----------



## chainsolid

My EDC


----------



## Thud1023

New pouches for a couple of my favs : )



[url=https://flic.kr/p/27sPCeG]

https://flic.kr/p/27sPCeG


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil




----------



## ChattanoogaPhil




----------



## ChattanoogaPhil




----------



## NutSAK

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks buddy!  I don't see myself moving on from them anytime soon, if ever. Patiently waiting for Jason to bring new offerings to market.
> 
> ~ Chance



I hear 'ya. I still haven't been able to replace my old tactical Quarks with anything comparable... One can always hope, but it seems the market doesn't want a light like this anymore.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

NutSAK said:


> I hear 'ya. I still haven't been able to replace my old tactical Quarks with anything comparable... One can always hope, but *it seems the market doesn't want a light like this anymore.*


Perhaps, hopefully, time will prove you wrong.  

~ CG


----------



## markr6

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Perhaps, hopefully, time will prove you wrong.
> 
> ~ CG



Awesome!! Are these yours, or something in the works?


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

markr6 said:


> Awesome!! Are these yours, or something in the works?



They're prototypes. The picture and following information is from Foursevens FB page. - 

Thinking about going two tone on Quarks. HAIII Natural for the main color and black accents. Also exploring the 80CRI Nichia 319 with [email protected] shaped die. Performance should be close to the XM-L2 or XPL-HD. 

~ Chance


----------



## Kindle

The LD05 v2.0 (middle) has arrived.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AAA Rainbow 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

WOW, now that took some time to do CG, love it!

Nice penlight collection kindle


----------



## NutSAK

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Perhaps, hopefully, time will prove you wrong.
> 
> ~ CG



:thumbsup:


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Chance, I did not think when my digital camera died it would matter, but I am so disappointed with the results of my IPOD6. I hope I captured the essence of the colors of my collection:
https://i.imgur.com/AWXDs76.jpg
I was too tired to pull out all of my collection so none of my Surefires are in, and I left out a bunch of other lights as well. Actually, I did include a brass body I just got from Spark Illumination that is hosting my LED E2D Head and tail. But that is the only Surefire in the batch. I only included a few black lights, for example the 5 Preon Pen Lights are Brown, Red, Blue, Orange and Black-then the P2 and P1’s... the black shows the contrast of all the colors I hope. After the mass of color I was hoping to show a little more detail so I used my cigar boxes... it worked out well for what I was already calling my “Toolbox”, a collection of AA & AAA Tools, including a number of different metals and finishes, unfortunately my blue AA got lost in the mail:
https://i.imgur.com/tv7HI3p.jpg
The Four Sevens is not including so many of my lights, none of the Atom Collection, The Titaniums and of course none of the black ones(I love using the Maelstrom MMU-HD-it is so ginormous it overpowers everything else).
https://i.imgur.com/PUhwBWI.jpg
Even the humble worm collection, the Fenix E01’s, the Mankers and the Convoys all add their hues. I love brass and copper and I think it shows..
https://i.imgur.com/AWXDs76.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/gutTBrw.jpg


----------



## MAD777

Overwhelming Eddie!!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst's Pictures


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## ven

Crazyawesomeeddiie!


----------



## Nichia!

A true junky! This is Awesome


----------



## ven

For incand week


----------



## peter yetman

No fancy knives or watches here.





OR Wasp, Merkur Futur, Mrs. Yeti's T-Shirt.
P


----------



## ven

Damn P, i know your smooth but a $100 shaver....................i hope mrs yeti knew you used her T shirt as a back drop, or that will be an even closer shave............

I just cant imagine a clean shaved yeti...................:thinking: something just dont sit right there


Oh and distracted(happens very easy these days), great pic!!!


----------



## ven

Old pic as incand week(damn its hard still not playing with my other lights...............yep i have not played with any!)

All i would need if not an incand week, all USA inc the zippo(thats for my 1800k candles) ..............not inc the vape stuff as thats cough cough chinese, oh well, cant have everything i guess





Speaking of candles (old pic)







Edit- removed dupes that were invisible on posting!


----------



## wolfman211

Pretty standard stuff compared to some of your collections but here are my lights


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Wolfman211, there was a time when I had my single satin gray Surefire E2e, and a collection like yours was really impressive to me. Somewhere along the path I just kept buying but never sold anymore lights so now I have a pretty big collection. I still look at my lights like having the right tool for the job and you some nice tools.


----------



## ven

Love the mag wolfman. Tbh you have more than enough lights for life, the problem is stopping . Which of course is very easy, I’ve done it 100’s of times.


----------



## wolfman211

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Wolfman211, there was a time when I had my single satin gray Surefire E2e, and a collection like yours was really impressive to me. Somewhere along the path I just kept buying but never sold anymore lights so now I have a pretty big collection. I still look at my lights like having the right tool for the job and you some nice tools.



When I started with the TK11 I spent weeks researching to make sure my (very little) hard earned money was well spent. At that time having more than one "premium" light was an impossibility. Seems like I caught the bug again and I love some of the custom lights i've seen here so we shall see. 



ven said:


> Love the mag wolfman. Tbh you have more than enough lights for life, the problem is stopping . Which of course is very easy, I’ve done it 100’s of times.



Ha! that mag rolled around with me for years when i drove tow trucks back in the day. Its been a hammer, pry bar, starter banger, ive even used it to get lower cars on the bed by shoving it under the front tire wedged up against the sled. I lost it for years and when i found it again the cells had blown up in the tube, the cells fought me for a couple days but i finally got them out and gutted the light so i could clean everything up. since i had it apart i decided to add a drop-in. my plan was to convert it to run Li-On but never got around to it. maybe now.


----------



## Modernflame

Holiday weekend battery and lube check.


----------



## ven

Very nice family of tanks there mr flame. Must have been some thing in the air, as yesterday I was doing a similar thing. Not all as have too many, but around 20 lights had cell checks and charges. Cell checks, using light for up to 3 mins on higher levels. Place cell in charger taking mental note, charge up, replace, lock out and ready for use(in rotation). I have most of my 16340 lights done, several 18650 and 16650 as well. What I did note, as I have 16650 naked cells(4.35v)and KeepPower 16650, I placed a KP 16650 on 4.35v (3.8v setting on the vp2) without realising. Came back and it will not charge past 4.2v. No trip, just limits charge to 4.2v even though charger on the 3.8v setting(learn something new everyday........or at my age forget most things I have learned to learn again forgetting I knew !).


----------



## ven

g2/c2 head, incand flavour




Be it on my head!


----------



## ven

Both similar in colour temp, still the H2r is hard to beat. Yes heavier/larger, but that 4000k(ish ) xhp50 flood is hard to beat.................tail cap is super useful to, providing you dont knock it off 20ft in the air.


----------



## Coppet

My little world of copper


----------



## ChattanoogaPhil




----------



## ChattanoogaPhil




----------



## ChattanoogaPhil




----------



## markr6

I wish my MD2 had nice white markings like that. You can hardly see mine it's so faint.


----------



## LiftdT4R

Phil, is that a Toyota Tacoma key??? Looks awfully similar to a Taco I used to have.

Here's a light I've been slowly ordering parts for and assembling. I'm not done yet but today's the first day I fired it up. It's a Martin D Whit MD 1.5 with and Overready tail cap and an OR Zero Rez Shorty. An 18650 fits perfect and I just love a twisty. I have an M61N in it now but it's too bright for me so I ordered and M61NLL and a Malkoff crenelated head. So far I'm really digging it. I'm thinking about tapping the Zero Rez Shorty myself and putting one of the OR Lanyard Ring ends on it.
















I still have hope one day I'll acquire an old Surefire 6. I wish someone still made a 1 piece 18650 twisty body.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

LiftdT4R;5245121
I still have hope one day I'll acquire an old Surefire 6. I wish someone still made a 1 piece 18650 twisty body.[/QUOTE said:


> I have one of Gene's early one piece MD bodies with the kroll switch. I removed the Kroll and screwed in a AA Minmag tailcap with spring, and it now works as a twisty with less resistance than the Kroll, and tail stands.
> 
> Bill


----------



## Thud1023

HMW


----------



## Dakine234

Haven't been contributing as much, but here's my Grail carry. The Mcgizmo Lunasol 20, with a Tim miklos 20.3 mod and a dragonskin bezel. Pixs from my Mexico trip earlier this week at the pyramid of the sun and moon. More pics on my IG (@dakine234_edc) if interested.


----------



## ven

:wow:


----------



## LiftdT4R

Bullzeyebill said:


> I have one of Gene's early one piece MD bodies with the kroll switch. I removed the Kroll and screwed in a AA Minmag tailcap with spring, and it now works as a twisty with less resistance than the Kroll, and tail stands.
> 
> Bill



Very cool! Do ya happen to have a pic? I'm guessing the Kroll switches came before the Judcos?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Kroll swirch's are Judco's. Streamlight used them on their 2AA's years ago. Maglite AA incan's threads work with the Kroll too. Gene used upgraded Judco (Kroll) switches in the early MD's.

Bill


----------



## _UPz




----------



## LiftdT4R

Bullzeyebill said:


> Kroll swirch's are Judco's. Streamlight used them on their 2AA's years ago. Maglite AA incan's threads work with the Kroll too. Gene used upgraded Judco (Kroll) switches in the early MD's.
> 
> Bill



Thanks for the history lesson! I actually have one of these early 1 piece bodies too. I want to give that a shot. I saw one listed for sale a while back as a "factory twisty" and I missed it. I guess it's the same type of deal.


----------



## trailhunter

Say hello to my little family


----------



## LiftdT4R

Very nice! I took a shot today of my little lot of every day users. From left to right they are: 2D 1980 Incan Mag, my wood getter, Surefire C2 Centurion with Malkoff M60L 2 x 16340, Surefire 9P Classic 2 x AA and M31LLL, Surefire G2 Nitrolon with Lightmiser switch and 3.7V Incan Lamp and 16650, Lumensfactory 1E, Malkoff VME and M61NL, 1984 2AA Mini Maglite, perfect for walking!


----------



## LiftdT4R

Wanted to post another pic of a new light I put together along with some info I found here that might help some other members. It's a Fivemega 18350 E-Series Body with a Malkoff E-Series Tail Cap and Malkoff VME head with an M61NLL drop in. 






A Keeppower 18350 works just fine even though it's on the large side. This is my third Fivemega E-Series body. I've had another 18350 and an 18500 but I sold both of those because they didn't see a lot of use. Well one popped up again on the WTS threads so I figured I'd give it a shot with a VME head I had laying around. One thing I see quite a bit on these FM E-Series is that the threads are tight. I have no issues with stock E Series parts but only 1 of the 3 VME heads I have would screw on completely. This is of course without any module in it. Also, most of the Malkoff drop ins do not complete the circuit within the body because the taper is just a little too narrow. I put down 2 layers of foil tape and they worked perfect. Shown below is how I applied the foil tape.






I've removed the head about a dozen times to change batteries and such and it's worked just fine. Run time with the M61NLL and the 2,000 mah 18350 is right around two and a half hours which is great for me. I mainly use the light for walking my dog at night and I have about an hour and a half walk I take so it's plenty fine for me. The knurling, like most FM lights, is second to none. It's very aggressive but I love it. Reminds me of the very early Mags! The only knurling I think is close is LEEF. I wish FM still made his 3P and 6P 18650 C-Series bodies because I would buy the heck out of them.


----------



## bykfixer

Man I love Fall. Many reasons including the cooler weather. But also each year I find stuff in jacket pockets. 

This years find (so far) is the Coast HP1 I thought was lost. 




That little zoomer was/is a wonderful $10 flashlight.
I had bought 10 a few years back for $7 each and gifted all but the one and thought it was gone for good.


----------



## LiftdT4R

I'm in the same boat. I thought I was the only one who looked forward to it getting darker earlier!


----------



## ven

Love the LEGO liftd, that is a beaut!!!!


----------



## ven

bykfixer said:


> Man I love Fall. Many reasons including the cooler weather. But also each year I find stuff in jacket pockets.
> 
> This years find (so far) is the Coast HP1 I thought was lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That little zoomer was/is a wonderful $10 flashlight.
> I had bought 10 a few years back for $7 each and gifted all but the one and thought it was gone for good.




Vinhs had amazing results with the oslon black flat here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?442665-The-Lounge-2018/page42

Looks a mighty fine beam!


----------



## ven

Off the top of my head, all NW's


----------



## ven

Man table, sc62d/md2 tri cap 219b sportac triple with hi/lo/ 6p xp-g2 6200k triple/tk75vnQ70/haiku 219b tana triple 4500k/sc600mk III HI 4500k


----------



## ven

Few classics with modern interiors


----------



## bykfixer

I'm finding Maglites new 47 lumen warm beam Solitaire easy to like.





Pictured on a wood post with mini mushrooms growing out of it. 
They come with a silver tailcap but I swapped one from a black cool white one hanging on a nail so I can find it easier in low light. And the warm beam'd one now looks (and acts) like a hotwired incan version.

Edit:
It's dark out now pix;





The warm versus the latest cool version

Plenty bright. Yet the tint (like Mag says) isn't harsh over time. It's a bit closer to neutral than Malkoff's W tint in real world use.





Versus the incan with a brand new cell. 
So when side by side with their LED version it appears very warm. Yet when next to their xenon bulb version it takes on a way more neutral appearance. 
So Maglite may not be up with the times on all things new, but I feel pretty confident that replacing my 1994 version with this one means that 24 years from now my Spectrum series Solitaire will still be ready for action just like my current 24 year old one still is.

Thanks gurdygurds! 
End edit:


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

That’s exactly how I feel about the warm white mag lites. Like a supercharged incan.


----------



## trailhunter

ven said:


> Man table, sc62d/md2 tri cap 219b sportac triple with hi/lo/ 6p xp-g2 6200k triple/tk75vnQ70/haiku 219b tana triple 4500k/sc600mk III HI 4500k


What's the Kelvin on that awkward light that has handles and a bunch of buttons ?


----------



## ven

trailhunter said:


> What's the Kelvin on that awkward light that has handles and a bunch of buttons ?




It can go from red to green to blue The UI is terrible, useless for pocket carry and i hate having to buy a $400 charger for it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

This one is for Crazyeddiethefirst and ven. :grouphug: A couple of really nice guys. 

~ Chance 






Left to right - 

Aluminum Goliath SST40 Shaved Dome / Modified by Vinhguyen54 

Stainless Steel Mini Turbo MK II / Stock

SS/Black / Oslon Flat Black 6500K 50Kcd 447m Throw / Modified by Vinhguyen54 

Stainless Steel Triple 5000K XP-L2 on a Lux-RC board / Modified by Joseph Thompson 

Purple Haze Cerakote finish / Oslon Flat Black 6500Kcd 447m Throw / Modified by Vinhguyen54 

Aluminum Mini Turbo MK II / Stock


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Wow! Just...Wow[emoji576]


----------



## knucklegary

^^ CG, Shows like a Van Gogh :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:hahaha:


knucklegary said:


> ^^ CG, Shows like a Van Gogh :thumbsup:



Thanks, knucklegary. Every once in a while one of my pictures turns out pretty good. 

Here's the two newest additions. 

~ Chance 

The Mini Mag also has a triple in it. Fun light.


----------



## knucklegary

Luv the lil twisties!


----------



## LiftdT4R

Motorcycle season is coming to an end but it gets darker earlier after this weekend so flashlight season is ramping up!!!


----------



## staticx57

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :hahaha:
> 
> Thanks, knucklegary. Every once in a while one of my pictures turns out pretty good.
> 
> Here's the two newest additions.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> The Mini Mag also has a triple in it. Fun light.



Love the 371D 47s


----------



## Eric242

My two copper BOSS Pirate brothers:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

staticx57 said:


> Love the 371D 47s



Yep! Me too. It took quite a while to finally bring one home. 

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Arrr Eric242, Those are truly an awesome pair.  

~ Chance 
As for the particular word “Arrr," or “Arrgghh" or many other variations, historians believe its popularity started with the 1950 film version of Treasure Island. In that movie, English actor Robert Newton played a pirate from the West Country in the southwestern part of England. He used an accent from that region and threw “Arrr!" into his speech quite frequently.
Newton used the same accent a couple of years later when he played the pirate Blackbeard in a movie. Since that time, the pirate stereotype of using “Arrr!" frequently in speech has been firmly rooted in our society.


----------



## Rstype

Well just finished doing a full cleaning on three lights so far. How they look ?
My tiny dc, Okluma dc2 in AL and TI.

The shine on the tiny dc took me a while.


----------



## ven

Terrible, completely ruined, send them me fast to make right 

Stunning


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Very nice trio. :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## Cpl S

Wolfmann,
I love how worn your Streamlight and Mag are. I can tell they've seen some serious use! I love to see the daily beaters. There's got to be a "beater" thread around here somewhere. I need to put that search button to work.


----------



## peter yetman

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?120599-Show-your-beat-up-light

P


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## egginator1

Great pic Mick!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

One more. 

~ CG


----------



## Hemi

Half part of my collection . No stock lights allowed


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Wonderfully diverse, to be sure. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

+1 Fantastic family of illumination tools


----------



## MAD777

Very nice Hemi!


----------



## trailhunter

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ^ Wonderfully diverse, to be sure. [emoji106]
> 
> ~ Chance


I had to google your name to see what Chauncey Gardiner is. Turns out it's from a movie from 1979, I wasnt even born then and it looks like a good movie to watch.


----------



## knucklegary

^ One of Peter Sellers best movies for all ages!


----------



## _UPz




----------



## Modernflame

Cool photo. Spyderco Techno?


----------



## Hemi

My new Fenix TK22 "lonestar"













HA 3 Reanodized with Sanodal powder, Noctigon XP32 = 3x XPG3 90CRI + RED XPE2 and circuit board from Eagletac PX30lc2 dr :huh:


----------



## ven

Very nice work Hemi,


----------



## _UPz

Modernflame said:


> Cool photo. Spyderco Techno?


Thanks! it's a chinese clone of the spyderco.


----------



## Hemi

ven said:


> Very nice work Hemi,



Thank you! Soon I will finish another project, inspired by one of VN lights


----------



## Dakine234

Been a while since posting, my current collection. Along with my favorite Mcgizmos [emoji1688]


----------



## knucklegary

Very nice brah.. I'll take second row😎


----------



## ven

:wow:


----------



## Dakine234

Mahalo! Definitely love my lights more than my knives haha.


----------



## ven

Been around the world, from all around USA to New Zealand, eventually to UK................wow to USPS


----------



## ven

Tools for men, just need to find out who they belong to


----------



## knucklegary

Nice photos Ven!! How do you like the amber secondaries? I find it's perfect tint for positioning key into door locks.. DeWalt & Z2 look like a virgins👍


----------



## ven

knucklegary said:


> Nice photos Ven!! How do you like the amber secondaries? I find it's perfect tint for positioning key into door locks.. DeWalt & Z2 look like a virgins



Really like the amber, its for the caveman and first ever fire lit feel. Not tried it out that much yet, so can not comment in use . Z2 is actually a little beat, just pic does not show it





I go light with some tools haha, the other is used almost every day and iirc June i got it. The 1/2 drive has not been used in anger yet, will be next week on the rotary valves and any filter housings.


----------



## mdmvrockford

Here is start of my collection after reading CPF for past couple weeks. I realize mine very mainstream compared to many of the other flashlights pictured in this thread. But so far so good for my use.

For those like me who (at this point) cannot ID light just by its shape, all these Olights models are (from top down): M23, M1X, M2T, M1T, S1Mini.



20181207_193300 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

[email protected]@Ks like an excellent collection of lights, mdmvrockford! :welcome: 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven, Congratulations on owning the BOSS! It's a beauty. All my friends make fun of how picky I am with my tools. I just like em to be in good shape.  

~ CG


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [email protected]@Ks like an excellent collection of lights, mdmvrockford! :welcome:
> 
> ~ Chance



+1, olight for me have been solid, also great customer service. I like their UI as well...............olight are very good!


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ven, Congratulations on owning the BOSS! It's a beauty. All my friends make fun of how picky I am with my tools. I just like em to be in good shape.
> 
> ~ CG



Thank you CG, really like this light a lot. Been using it(amber) last night, check on kids(which tbh i dont do that often as normally still awake..........................aaaaarrgggghhhh). But just because i can haha, also used at gone 5am , looked at it direct to see if hurt eyes, thankfully it does not lol. Weight wise is lighter than expected, maybe similar to HDS 18650(i am struggling by hand to say which is heavier). Hot wow, it gets emisar hot on high, but no surprise there.


----------



## Nichia!

ven said:


> Thank you CG, really like this light a lot. Been using it(amber) last night, check on kids(which tbh i dont do that often as normally still awake..........................aaaaarrgggghhhh). But just because i can haha, also used at gone 5am , looked at it direct to see if hurt eyes, thankfully it does not lol. Weight wise is lighter than expected, maybe similar to HDS 18650(i am struggling by hand to say which is heavier). Hot wow, it gets emisar hot on high, but no surprise there.




You finally did it and bought the boss! Congratulations 

Is it the XPL version?


----------



## ven

Cheers!
xpl HI 4000k with amber . Kind of a clean/creamy side to it, my other HI 4k triple has a rosy edge(PrinceCvn). Very happy with beam/tint/temp on the BOSS.


----------



## easilyled

Congratulations Mark. That frosted Ti BOSS 70 is a beauty. 

Did USPS mess up then? I'm familiar with that experience.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

easilyled said:


> Congratulations Mark. That frosted Ti BOSS 70 is a beauty.
> 
> Did USPS mess up then? I'm familiar with that experience.



I thought easilyled wasn't allowed to post in this thread unless he posted a picture.  

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

These had to vacate the mantel place for some Christmas decorations. They weren't in place five minutes before the Lovely Mrs. Gardiner claimed the corner for Scottish Santa. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Congratulations Mark. That frosted Ti BOSS 70 is a beauty.
> 
> Did USPS mess up then? I'm familiar with that experience.



Thank you and just a little..........................It got here though, how is beyond me! 
The amber is pretty cool when dark(not much to no ambient light is best)


----------



## ven

Very cool CG, love the choice of colours for that festive feel


----------



## lusan_senna

My powerful lights~：d


----------



## ven

Sweeeeet baby jesus, wow thats some power. Now i know why the moon is brighter on some nights!


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I thought easilyled wasn't allowed to post in this thread unless he posted a picture.
> 
> ~ Chance



I just looked at the CPF rules .... and you're right Chance! (main rule 13) 

I'll have to see what I can do!


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> I just looked at the CPF rules .... and you're right Chance! (main rule 13)
> 
> I'll have to see what I can do!


----------



## mdmvrockford

What are the two lights on the left:manufacturer and model?
I am guessing the middle one is Olight X9Marauder or perhaps older version; and the two on the right X70 and X65 I googled and are Acebeam. 
Just curious which are your preferred if you could only pick one or two?

Thank you.


lusan_senna said:


> My powerful lights~：d


----------



## Rstype

My alpha with my two new lanyard beads.

Really loving them. Casted metal


----------



## ven




----------



## thermal guy

A few of mine. Just learning all over again how to post pictures


----------



## ven

Thats a very nice USA family you have there thermal guy, if there is one thing i am grateful for.........................










You learning to post pics again:twothumbs


----------



## thermal guy

😄 thank you. Old dog new tricks.


----------



## ven

:laughing:

sst20 triple 4k


----------



## id30209

ven said:


> :laughing:
> 
> sst20 triple 4k



KD?

Beamshoots!!!!!


----------



## ven

Yes, won’t fit in a surefire host though. Will show why when I can post pics (phone and imgur don’t like each other). Basically the KD sits too proud and causes a crazy huge head/body gap.

Tried beam pic but by time I was up the 21m level(on top of silos), too much light pollution from outside. To me eyes, quite a focused hot spot , creamy white toward a little yellow. Not bad at all tbh, easily bearable and a decent beam. Will find a host for it later on, might end up in a solarforce if I can’t find anything suitable. Think you posted in the sportac xhp35 thread , Rach has me one ordered for Xmas in 4300k flavour(2 mode).


----------



## ven

This is why it wont sit nice in a 6p/z2 etc, leaves maybe 5 mm gap off the top of my head. Either way its tooooo much for an O ring to help . Runs off to take some pics..................






Fits of course in an M2





and no doubt a malk MD2 as well(empty head on those...............like me)

Will post a couple of beam pics later when fully dark, for now a quick and dirty close up wall hot spot shot


----------



## id30209

Awesome! Thx ven.

To help you out with pic posting, it works with tapatalk, straight from your phone gallery, in a second.

If it doesn't want to seat fully in try to remove outer spring. You might need to wrap the drop in with copper to have contact with body. 
It worked for me several times.

SST20 is a game changer as i'm reading all over the forums, 95CRI and thrower. Best of 2 worlds so far.


----------



## ven

I tried without spring, 1st thing i did, its the actual shell design that stops it fitting further down. It sits quite proud unfortunately.

Its nice, going out with the dog soon, will get a few beam pics and take the BOSS HI 4k as a comparison, BOSS of course is noticeably brighter to start with.

As long as its 4k and bellow, you will get hi cri, 5k+ and not. For what probably works out at around 15 euros, its a bargain. The 4 mode has memory which is a bonus for me, have to double tap for strobe so can be avoided most of the time! Not the best UI, but cant complain either.


----------



## id30209

Can't wait to see night pics!

Dang, i thought it's just the spring... But for 15$ there's not much room for a complaint.


----------



## ven

The BOSS HI 4k does kick its a55 pretty much in every department, reach, brightness. 

sst20 triple 4k, bare in mind its phone so not the best

















BOSS HI









sst20





Would guess 600-800lm going off how brighter the BOSS is(guess and by eye so bare that in mind).


----------



## knucklegary

Ven, So the canister is too long for SF and/or tail too wide for Al ring with MDX heads? 
Hi cri tint and price is right-on!
Boss Rules IMO:thumbsup:


----------



## id30209

Yeap, visible... But i'd say it's more up to the driver because i have sst20 quad and just kick XPL HI a55. 
But again, 15$. Not bad
Thx for pics!


----------



## ven

Yes driver is not pushing hard, can only guess 600-800 ish lumens. Would have to compare direct with a sportac 219b 650 ish lumens for a better idea.

Gary, my ring(sounds a bit dodgy does that) is opened up(even more dodgy!) to allow more drop ins to fit. Its not thats its too long, its the chamfer so to speak. This wont sit far enough into the body.


----------



## kj2

Christmas present has arrived 

Lupine Betty TL2


----------



## ven

Someone has been on the good list Congrats


----------



## ven

knucklegary said:


> Hi cri tint and price is right-on!



Been testing the xpl HI 4000k 84 CRI and the sst20 95 CRI as its pretty much one of the best times of year for colour/CRI testing(just think xmas cards and all the colours). So in turn, comparing both, honestly i prefer the lower CRI of OR's HI's. Colours to my eyes look a fraction better, whites look cleaner................so i dont always take the CRI rating as is. One of my fav's is the H2r's NW xhp50, that is one nice flood beam of usefulness. I put it close to 4000k, little warmth in there, but damn my eyes feel happy!. 

Used the sst20 triple outside and it is pretty nice, just seems my eyes cant find this 95 CRI . Still its a nice tint/beam, so not complaining there.


----------



## id30209

Not everyone can tell the difference to be honest. I am tint snob due to the environment where i work and slight deviation hurts my eyes. But for most of the people, it's the same.


----------



## ven

I am the same, can only use certain temps in work, also around the house/outdoors i have preferences. None seem to be the same! This is due to the different temps, be it day,artificial cool lighting or warm 2700k in house.


----------



## ven

Mix n match..................build ya own


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Yes driver is not pushing hard, can only guess 600-800 ish lumens. Would have to compare direct with a sportac 219b 650 ish lumens for a better idea.
> 
> Gary, my ring(sounds a bit dodgy does that) is opened up(even more dodgy!) to allow more drop ins to fit. Its not thats its too long, its the chamfer so to speak. This wont sit far enough into the body.



So. let me get this straight Mark, you want your driver to push harder to open up your ring a bit more so that it sits farther in your body?

I hope your wife doesn't mind!


----------



## thermal guy

😂😂 really


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> So. let me get this straight Mark, you want your driver to push harder to open up your ring a bit more so that it sits farther in your body?
> 
> I hope your wife doesn't mind!



Thats about the bottom of it Daniel :nana:


----------



## peter yetman

Nice to see the Brits lowering the tone. If I come up with any more bottom references, I'll join in.
P


----------



## ven

:laughing:


sst20 residing in the L2T


----------



## knucklegary

Ven, is one in middle laying down, the silver naked knurly Z a PK? 
Boy, say that real fast three times.. lol


----------



## ven

Haha 

Its a solarforce L2T stainless

Here with a cu cryos


----------



## mcbrat

I got an Okluma DC1 light in a trade, so decided to try a milling mod....


----------



## ven

Very impressive


----------



## knucklegary

^ +1 nice job.. simplicity of OK clips adds to it's beauty!

Ven, Solarforce with copper Cryos head👌 

I wonder if PK contracted Solarforce to mfgr his lights? Similarity in cross-hatch cut (milling) on head very close to PR1.. Of course nothin is sacred in HK it's all about making clones..


----------



## ven

I would not know, PK has always been years ahead in design. Maybe even a decade! I also know he has been bit in the past with people copy in his ideas/designs. 

Not sure if still on, but there has been a sale on solarforce. Stainless L2T for around $30. My other is in work and been battered for years, real tough cookies these lights(hefty as well,expected with stainless steel)


----------



## egginator1

mcbrat said:


> I got an Okluma DC1 light in a trade, so decided to try a milling mod....



Nicely done!


----------



## teamde78

Here is my Arc AA with my Adventure Sworn Tradesmen


----------



## easilyled

Hanko MG Trident:-


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Circa 2009. This G2 was my very first quality flashlight. I purchased an LED drop-in for it from a guy on eBay, then asked him so many questions he grew weary and wrote - Why don't you join Candle Power Forum? There's a lot of information there. 

~ Chance  

I added the bling many years later.


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Circa 2009. This G2 was my very first quality flashlight. I purchased an LED drop-in for it from a guy on eBay, then asked him so many questions he grew weary and wrote - Why don't you join Candle Power Forum? There's a lot of information there.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> I added the bling many years later.



Its quite nostalgic to remember the light that began the insanity!  Mine was a Stainless Steel Ledlenser with a Luxeon 1 in 2004 just before I joined CPF. Must have had all of 30 lumens on max output and I thought it was fantastic!


----------



## ven

Beautiful Daniel, WOW i love that light.

CG " thats a cool flashlight" callum just said peering over my shoulder. Why he calls it a flashlight and not a torch is beyond me


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Beautiful Daniel, WOW i love that light.



Thanks Mark. I obtained the SteelFlame clip in exchange for two of mine and then promptly polished off all the decorative "gothicness" to a mirror finish (maybe crazy of me) but I thought it suited the light better. 

Chauncey, am I forgiven for not posting a photo for a long time yet? :nana:


----------



## peter yetman

I think you peaked with the shiny Boss.
P


----------



## easilyled

peter yetman said:


> I think you peaked with the shiny Boss.
> P



Thanks! Sometimes they come out better than others. I don't always know why!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

easilyled said:


> Chauncey, am I forgiven for not posting a photo for a long time yet? :nana:



Oh, I was never cross with you, mate. I just get so excited when I see your name listed..... then clicking the link but not finding a picture - :sigh:



peter yetman said:


> I think you peaked with the shiny Boss.
> P



I wouldn't go so far as to say easilyed peaked at the shiny BOSS picture, but it was bloody brilliant! That's what you fellows across the pond say, isn't it? Bloody brilliant? 

~ Chance


----------



## peter yetman

Well the first word normally begins with an "F". But you're close enough for a small cigar.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

For those that are unenlightened as to the photo/s Peter and I are discussing, here ya go. -


----------



## ven

:wow:shiny ..............so shiny


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> Well the first word normally begins with an "F". But you're close enough for a small cigar.
> P



 I thought you only used that word while discussing "football", aka soccer. :nana: 

~ CG 

Edit: Or Photobuckets watermarks.


----------



## Modernflame

peter yetman said:


> Well the first word normally begins with an "F"...



You mean floody brilliant? I like that expression. The Malkoff Wildcat is floody brilliant.


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Oh, I was never cross with you, mate. I just get so excited when I see your name listed..... then clicking the link but not finding a picture - :sigh:


Sorry! .... but thanks very much for the compliment anyway. I wish I had more knowledge of how to produce a good picture rather than it just being a fluke though! 



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> wouldn't go so far as to say easilyed peaked at the shiny BOSS picture, but it was bloody brilliant! That's what you fellows across the pond say, isn't it? Bloody brilliant? ~ Chance


Bloody lucky is what it was! The lighting was right at the time and if you take enough pictures then one or two will come out well.


----------



## easilyled

Modernflame said:


> You mean floody brilliant? I like that expression. The Malkoff Wildcat is floody brilliant.



I'll go along with that expression! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I've been taking (cellphone) pictures of flashlights for pert-near nine years. I'm still pleasantly surprised when one turns out well. 

~ CG


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've been taking (cellphone) pictures of flashlights for pert-near nine years. I'm still pleasantly surprised when one turns out well.
> 
> ~ CG



Your photos all seem very expertly taken.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:hahaha:


easilyled said:


> Your photos all seem very expertly taken.



Bro! Those last three pictures are yours. I just reposted them. :laughing: 

~ CG


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

When it comes to diverse collections, bykfixer, Crazyeddiethefirst, ven and wimmer come to mind. 

When it comes to simply outstanding collections, magellan has got to be in the running. 

Gentlemen, Thank you all for sharing your collections on CPF. 

~ CG


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Circa 2009. This G2 was my very first quality flashlight. I purchased an LED drop-in for it from a guy on eBay, then asked him so many questions he grew weary and wrote - Why don't you join Candle Power Forum? There's a lot of information there.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> I added the bling many years later.



Dat clip! :twothumbs

Here's an oldy but goody from when I was still setting up my store.





Folks said "you don't sell peddles?" so I dropped the Bykshop part.
That was taken before the California Cop Light collection and SureFire epics were added.


----------



## lusan_senna

左邊是Imalent R90C，接下來是Imalent MS12， 中間是Olight X9R


----------



## lusan_senna

mdmvrockford said:


> What are the two lights on the left:manufacturer and model?
> I am guessing the middle one is Olight X9Marauder or perhaps older version; and the two on the right X70 and X65 I googled and are Acebeam.
> Just curious which are your preferred if you could only pick one or two?
> 
> Thank you.


The left one is Imalent R90C，the next is Imalent MS12， and the middle one is Olight X9R 

If only can pick one,
I choice Acebeam X65~


----------



## easilyled

Some Hanko family bonding:-


----------



## ven

:wow::bow::bow::bow::bow:

Tooooo much for my eyes / brain to absorb, wow Daniel, that is one special family


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> :wow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
> 
> Tooooo much for my eyes / brain to absorb, wow Daniel, that is one special family



Thanks Mark. I'm hopelessly addicted to Mr. Hanko's awesome precision and perfection.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

easilyled said:


> Some Hanko family bonding:-



"They .. are all... perfect." 

- Katsumoto


----------



## ven

Lowering the tone


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Lowering the tone



Not at all. I admire all your functional and stylish powerhouses!


----------



## ven

Your a hard(read impossible) act to follow 

Thank you, m2 quad XPL HI 5k and 6p M61


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Your a hard(read impossible) act to follow
> 
> Thank you, m2 quad XPL HI 5k and 6p M61



That M2 quad must be quite spectacular!

Your Ti frosted BOSS with amber secondary is just beautiful ... one of the niccest BOSS lights that I've seen.


----------



## ven

Its a p60vn, usually set to 2 mode, a low and high with no memory(low 30%). Thanks for kind words


----------



## ven

MD2 xhp35 HI


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> MD2 xhp35 HI



Very cool looking assembly!


----------



## ven

Thanks Daniel, swapped out the triple 219b for a change. See how this fares on a few walks


----------



## Modernflame

Magnificent! Which drop in is that?


----------



## ven

Modernflame said:


> Magnificent! Which drop in is that?



Sportac mr flame, beam pic and few others here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...%AE-P60-drop-ins-%A92014-Eagtac%99-LLC/page28


----------



## wimmer21

easilyled said:


> Some Hanko family bonding:-



Incredible collection of Hanko goodness! You must be in good with the man!


----------



## easilyled

wimmer21 said:


> Incredible collection of Hanko goodness! You must be in good with the man!



I hope so!  Most of them are from quite a few years ago, with the exception of the GG Silicon Bronze at the top! You have some very nice lights yourself!


----------



## ven

Silicon bronze...................
Hand full of surefire


----------



## ven

xpl HI 4k triples


----------



## easilyled

Love that Ti frosted BOSS. The Amber colour is really nice too. :thumbsup:

That's a lot of Surefires!


----------



## ven

Thank you Daniel, its 3 shy of a family, work 3..................some a little beat on






The BOSS i am a huge fan of, the light that exceeds expectations!


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> Silicon bronze...................
> Hand full of surefire



I'd say that's at least 2 handfuls. :kewlpics:


----------



## ven

Haha, quite true, damn those figure of speeches, not always right

Thanks, surefire is the manufacturer i have more of than any other. Think its been around 2yrs(maybe 3), started with a c2 from precision works iirrc also next a 6p from NY iirc in the package. Then another c2 and it just continued, kind of a 6p binge then a z2 binge. Latest the E series, managed to find a nice E1e here in the UK and a mr fixer E2e. These got the tana treatment, but still have the option of the OE bulb when nostalgia gets the better of me 
m6 is on the want list and maybe the newer edc light................tactician as well. So there could be at least 3 more yet, with the 3 in work, that would only take me to 20.

What draws me to surefire, the design, the history, the made in america, the ano(more so the HA) and the ability to use classic flashlights with a modern twist(nichia triples, xpl HI quads, basically the later LED choices we have today). It is one of my fav packages, an old school flashlight, with a to date engine(or OE). The flexibility of the p60 system...................yep im sold haha
The xhp35 HI rocks in the 6p





Cheers


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven, Reading the above I'm even more surprised you haven't purchased that Centurion C3. Just think of its ability to draw heat away from a Super Power LED. I can't remember the last one offered on The MarketPlace. 

~ CG


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ven, Reading the above I'm even more surprised you haven't purchased that Centurion C3. Just think of its ability to draw heat away from a Super Power LED. I can't remember the last one offered on The MarketPlace.
> 
> ~ CG



I do want/like a lot, just the cell choices are not too great . Kind of a pita for me to run................other wise a c3 would be here. There is or was a very nice black one on the market.

Would be an excellent host for my xhp70 SD p60


----------



## Modernflame

Ven, it looks like you've explored every avenue of SF modularity. Great collection! 

I love how the dog is ignoring all of this. Probably thinks all humans are obsessed with bright, blinky, shiny things. 

Cheers


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> I do want/like a lot, just the cell choices are not too great . Kind of a pita for me to run................other wise a c3 would be here. There is or was a very nice black one on the market.
> 
> Would be an excellent host for my xhp70 SD p60



Must admit, it does seem very rare for a C3 to come up on the Marketplace.
As for an M6, I've got one. Along with a nice rechargeable option battery cradle for it.
Though it's been so long, I don't recall who offered the B.C. on CPF. :thinking:


----------



## archimedes

The C3 is my favorite SureFire host, mostly due to the 1x / 2x / 3x cell flexibility.

I have spacers and battery tubes for mine and, yes, they don't show up often any more.


----------



## peter yetman

So here's the C2 I just picked up on Ebay. Not in bad nick, except the fromt of the head is dented. I may have to break the bezel ring to get it out to bash out the bend and put a Xeno in.
Is the slot towards the tail end for a clip? Iassume they're no longer available.
Also this one has four flat sides, I thought they just had two flat and two rounded, have I got a dud?
P


----------



## id30209

Older C’s were 3 flats or “round” and newer versions were 4 flats.
The slot next to the bezel is for the clip, the same clip you can find at LumensFactory.
And bezel rings also at LF


----------



## ven

The gap is normal as said P, here i have used an O ring to close it up a little on the z2. 





Clip wise fits like





Enjoy P , awesome light

Arch, i keep forgetting about spacers That could be a solution for my c3 battery woes ................


----------



## ven

Monocrom said:


> Must admit, it does seem very rare for a C3 to come up on the Marketplace.
> As for an M6, I've got one. Along with a nice rechargeable option battery cradle for it.
> Though it's been so long, I don't recall who offered the B.C. on CPF. :thinking:




Get that baby out !!! I have been droooooooling over an m6 for too long. 500lm+ of incand.................yeh baby


----------



## ven

Modernflame said:


> Ven, it looks like you've explored every avenue of SF modularity. Great collection!
> 
> I love how the dog is ignoring all of this. Probably thinks all humans are obsessed with bright, blinky, shiny things.
> 
> Cheers



Haha she is chilled in the house, i am sure Nala gives me a  "what is it with sticks and bulbs" look. Thanks for kind words, i have only scratched the surface of whats out there. My little family is bias towards p60 format for its flexibility. I find these suit my wants and needs the best, not too big and hefty, pocket-able at a pinch and potentially from under 1lm to 3000+ lumens if the desire takes me. 

Not sure what or any surefires you have or may have had( i am the one late to the party), but a 6p/c2 or z2 with a malkoff drop in is hard to beat for simple and tough. Of course the surefire incand bulbs are excellent as well, when a nice beam of yesteryear craves. Then the fantastic E series which is quite a bit more compact, real nice piece of classic torch .

Cheers


----------



## peter yetman

Thanks Chaps, Lumens Factory here I come.
P


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> ....
> Arch, i keep forgetting about spacers That could be a solution for my c3 battery woes ................



Yes, I have quite a variety of those. Very important to _always_ remember to double-check voltage, to avoid toasting dropins, however.


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> Yes, I have quite a variety of those. Very important to _always_ remember to double-check voltage, to avoid toasting dropins, however.



Yes, noted................if anything can go wrong, i tend to find out .
I have nearly made the mistake swapping out an 8.4v drop in using 2x 18350 cells for a 4.2v quad. Luckily i was not half asleep at the time. I realised i need to remove the cells for a single 18650..................too close that one. 

Cheers


----------



## Modernflame

ven said:


> Not sure what or any surefires you have or may have had( i am the one late to the party)



Fifteen years ago, I had a lovely assortment of incandescent Surefires. Unfortunately, I did not have the wisdom to keep them. Today, I only have one recently purchased 6P, loaded with a Malkoff M61. My other Malkoff drop ins live in Malkoff hosts.


----------



## ven

6p is a cool torch, at least you can swap out the m61 for a bulb if the desire arises. Good solid set up


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

6P? Here ya go, mate. Purchased from the fine folks at Oveready many moons ago.

~ CG


----------



## ven

Love it!


----------



## ven

Fresh polish


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That one's a beauty, for sure. I'm surprised you actually take it to work.  

~ CG


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That one's a beauty, for sure. I'm surprised you actually take it to work.
> 
> ~ CG



The cu one CG has not been used in work, my general work beaters are a H2r x 2,H03, 6p,z2,g2, m20vn, LR20, L2T ss, P1 ,lumapower trust and P1d off the top of my head. However i do take some in to use from time to time, but not to beat on.


----------



## jclubbn5

Tight twist Timascus Trident from Hanko Machine Works


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ That's about as pretty as a flashlight can get. :huh: 

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Merry Christmas Maelstroms. They let the Quark hang with them because he's also an 18650.  

~ Chance


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ^ That's about as pretty as a flashlight can get. :huh:
> 
> ~ CG



Agreed. That’s probably the most beautiful flashlight I’ve ever laid eyes on.


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> Fresh polish



Nice! I had the S.S. version awhile back. But ended up gifting it to an ASMR-tist who now uses it in her Alien abduction role-plays. She loves it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Foursevens Knight and Paladin. 

~ CG


----------



## ven

Monocrom said:


> Nice! I had the S.S. version awhile back. But ended up gifting it to an ASMR-tist who now uses it in her Alien abduction role-plays. She loves it.



Thanks, doesn't get used in as exciting applications though!

Merry Christmas Monocrom and to all on CPF, of which my xmas lights pic


----------



## peter yetman

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Foursevens Knight and Paladin.
> 
> ~ CG



I never tire of seeing those lights.
P


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Foursevens Knight and Paladin.
> 
> ~ CG



Great picture of some very stylish lights. 😎


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Merry Christmas Monocrom and to all on CPF



Merry Xmas Mark and to your family.


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> Thanks, doesn't get used in as exciting applications though!
> 
> Merry Christmas Monocrom and to all on CPF, of which my xmas lights pic



Wonderful lights. Merry Christmas to you as well, my friend. And to all of the good and honest members of CPF. 

My main Christmas gift is a Visconti Homo Sapiens Steel Age fountain pen (volcanic lava mixed with resin) w/ an Aston leather soft, supple pen sleeve for it (because the clip is just decorative art). Was bought months ago since unfortunately Visconti discontinued the Steel Age version towards the start of this past year.


----------



## ven

Thank you.
That does deserve a sweet baby jesus! WOW 

Little snip
[FONT=TradeGothicLt, Arial]Made from Basaltic Lava, mined from the lava fields which surround Mt. Etna, this pen is virtually indestructible. Capable of withstanding extreme temperatures and drops that would shatter other pens, the fountain pen is both practical and stylish. With simple lines accentuating the imposing matte finish of the lava and coupled with dark metallic trim, the Visconti Homo Sapiens Dark Age is a vision in black. The superior flexibility of the 23k Palladium nib allows the user to write with almost no pressure on the paper, creating an ultra-smooth writing experience. Finished with the signature curved Visconti clip and ‘Homo Sapiens’ etched onto the pen’s central band, the Homo Sapiens Dark Age Fountain Pen has a rugged style suitable for any occasion.[/FONT]


Sounds incredible , that is a very VERY special gift congrats:wow:


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> I never tire of seeing those lights.
> P




+1 beautiful!!!


----------



## bykfixer

Live long and prosper CPF'rs.


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> Thank you.
> That does deserve a sweet baby jesus! WOW
> 
> Little snip
> Made from Basaltic Lava, mined from the lava fields which surround Mt. Etna, this pen is virtually indestructible. Capable of withstanding extreme temperatures and drops that would shatter other pens, the fountain pen is both practical and stylish. With simple lines accentuating the imposing matte finish of the lava and coupled with dark metallic trim, the Visconti Homo Sapiens Dark Age is a vision in black. The superior flexibility of the 23k Palladium nib allows the user to write with almost no pressure on the paper, creating an ultra-smooth writing experience. Finished with the signature curved Visconti clip and ‘Homo Sapiens’ etched onto the pen’s central band, the Homo Sapiens Dark Age Fountain Pen has a rugged style suitable for any occasion.
> 
> 
> Sounds incredible , that is a very VERY special gift congrats:wow:



Thank you. It is incredible. Has a few quirks. But Visconti is a company made up of primarily artists, instead of engineers. It's surprisingly not as heavy as what you'd expect from a pen made primarily from cooled down lava.


----------



## Monocrom

bykfixer said:


> Live long and prosper CPF'rs.



Thank you. You as well.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Dear Mr. Fixer, All I want for Christmas is some close up pictures and information on your shiny Paladin with the red crown. If I'm not mistaken, it's a prototype, correct? Do you know what stage it is? 

Thank you.

~ Chance


----------



## knucklegary

Prototype.. as well for the PK-1? It looks engineered to mount on a 50cal.


----------



## peter yetman

I drool every time I see a FF PK-1. I don't what it is about them, I'm sure they're entirely impractical, but I can't help it.
P


----------



## ven

Spok, spungebob and PK, awesome over load. Happy holidays to the fixers


----------



## knucklegary

^^ Ditto! 😎


----------



## Hemi

My new Eagletac G25C2 Evilboy
HA3 (Sanodal Red B3LW) , Cree XHP70.2 6500K , W1900 circuit board from eagletac t25l-r, Ledil IRIS XM optics


----------



## MichielSanders

my shelf got to small so i moved everything to my desk.

overview





large lights





small lights


----------



## Nichia!

Hemi said:


> My new Eagletac G25C2 Evilboy
> HA3 (Sanodal Red B3LW) , Cree XHP70.2 6500K , W1900 circuit board from eagletac t25l-r, Ledil IRIS XM optics



Awesome looking light! Is it stock light??


----------



## Nichia!

bykfixer said:


> Live long and prosper CPF'rs.



Wish you the same!

Merry Christmas [emoji319] and happy new year [emoji312][emoji324][emoji323] everyone


----------



## Hemi

Nichia! said:


> Awesome looking light! Is it stock light??


Nooo... Original G25C2 use XPL HI (900lm) with black HA3 anodizing


----------



## Nichia!

Hemi said:


> Nooo... Original G25C2 use XPL HI (900lm) with black HA3 anodizing



So who did the mod??


----------



## ven

Love the eagtac Hemi,:wow:

Mr Sanders, you do have a problem, still too much space on that desk to fill Some very nice beasts there


----------



## Nichia!




----------



## ven

Started 2019 with a HI(xpl and xhp35) Wishing everyone a healthy,prosperous and illuminating new year.


----------



## Modernflame

ven said:


> Started 2019 with a HI...



Clever. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> Started 2019 with a HI(xpl and xhp35) Wishing everyone a healthy,prosperous and illuminating new year.



To you as well my friend. Nicely done. :twothumbs


----------



## ven

:thanks:


----------



## easilyled

A nice way to begin 2019 with a couple of favourites:-


----------



## id30209

Happy new year folks!


----------



## ven

:wow: & :wow: guys


----------



## MRsDNF

I have to go with ven here. Really nice torches guys. :twothumbs


----------



## ven

sst20 4k and sst20 5k triple, neither of which i am over fond of tbh. The single in reflector is a nice beam though, the triple has an off like the 4k. Not fully toward yellow, but a smoke stain type tint. In ways reminds me a little of the hateful xp-g3, just not quite as bad though.
G2 sst20






Works L2T sst20 





Decent enough beam, and dont get me wrong, not the worst tint i have had or seen. Just i expected much more from all the hype. As i have a few samples, i cant say its just one. Much prefer my nichia flavours and xpl HI/xhp50 4k's.


----------



## id30209

Yeap, You're a cool guy LOL. I found SST20 and 351D tint the same and one of the best so far. 
XPL/XHP50 have some weird colors but no CRI. 
Painfull for my eyes after SST20


----------



## ven

id30209 said:


> Yeap, You're a cool guy LOL. I found SST20 and 351D tint the same and one of the best so far.
> XPL/XHP50 have some weird colors but no CRI.
> Painfull for my eyes after SST20



Dont have any experience with the samsungs, heard mixed about them(especially 4k). The xhp50 in my H2r lamps are close to 4k, not sure CRI but would hazard a guess around 80 ish. But damn those are nice on my eyes, CRI for me is important, but not so if tint is off. Could be the lighting in work, might have to try outside! No there is an idea haha. 

Work lighting and my eyes/brain tends to favour 5k, but the little warmth from the xhp50's if fantastic. I find the xpl HI 4k from OR and the PrinceCvn much nicer on my eyes than the sst20's so far. 

How do your sst20's appear? mine to try and describe would be a dirty cream/light smoke stain lol. Thats with 3 different samples.

Mini mules, far right a CRX 219b 4k


----------



## ven

Nichia!
Nice lights !
Close ish
[IMG said:


> https://i.imgur.com/khlxdapl.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ven

Some mules






E





Triple triple


----------



## id30209

You could be right about the tint indoor and outdoor![emoji848]
I’m ouside at work and i find those tints perfect (SST20 and Samsung) but indoor i’m using mostly 4500K setup. 
There’s something in surounding lighting.
Anyhow i have with me only TnC 26650 Dragon with QuadSST20 4000K 95CRI drop-in and U2 with LU60 and Cryoss tail and head with homemade Quad Nichia319 3500K 70CRI. 
Nichia is so rosey and floody...
Phone photos so no real idea how in reality looks like


----------



## ven

Very nice set ups, thanks for the pics

Will have to see outdoors and not in artificial lighting then. From pics, your second wall shot looks closer to mine, except mine a little more dirty(in work lighting anyway). Need to just try outdoors.


----------



## MichielSanders

ven said:


> Mr Sanders, you do have a problem, still too much space on that desk to fill Some very nice beasts there



Thank you, and the space will be filled slowly


----------



## eraursls1984

id30209 said:


> Yeap, You're a cool guy LOL. I found SST20 and 351D tint the same and one of the best so far.
> XPL/XHP50 have some weird colors but no CRI.
> Painfull for my eyes after SST20


XP-L is terrible, but the XP-L HI is the best tint I've found. The 80 CRI I've had beat the 219B tint wise, and the 70 CRI is almost as good as the 219B. I've wanted to try the SST20, but I hope it's nothing like the 351D and it's yellow tint. I don't mind a little yellow, but the 351D has too much, just like the 219C's. Although, I've only seen a few examples of the 351D.


----------



## ven

eraursls1984 said:


> XP-L is terrible, but the XP-L HI is the best tint I've found. The 80 CRI I've had beat the 219B tint wise, and the 70 CRI is almost as good as the 219B. I've wanted to try the SST20, but I hope it's nothing like the 351D and it's yellow tint. I don't mind a little yellow, but the 351D has too much, just like the 219C's. Although, I've only seen a few examples of the 351D.



The xpl HI from OR and vinh are super nice! Tried the sst20 outside of work today in the dark morning, and they do seem better than indoors. Will need more time i think and more testing, something that the xpl HI and 219b's never needed(seem good wherever used, indoor or out.)


----------



## peter yetman

Isn't that the truth. I find that if I have to try and like something, it's wrong.
P


----------



## id30209

You don’t have to ven. Like peter said, won’t work. I’m more incan guy, never liked early cool tint LEDs. These emitters are first that i like cause they’re closer than ever to the incan glow. 
Simple as that. 
My work requires good color redention and working outside in the dark cool or similar emitters will cause you a headache after 4 hours.


----------



## ven

It helps for me as well to see colours, i have 3 surefires with 2x 219 triples, sst20 4000k(for now but i do like this) single LED

G2 sst20 4k,




The BOSS is at home, too nice for work lol, but others are work lights. The HO3 is of 2, one at home, thats a nice NW flood.ZL is around 4000k and again nice on eye, just a tad warmer than the HO3 lamp. The nitecore lantern is a cool beam but hi cri, this get some use as an over head area light. Not much use these days with headlamp use.





My work lamps, although not the lightest and dont care much for the inbuilt charging, the H2r xhp50 NW is my fav.................fantastic!!! So much so i have to have a back up in case of anything. Like a drop last year and sent to olight, i used it for a couple of days till a replacement was sent. 





Of course i have an incand bulb to swap for nostalgic moments haha




Use them at home as well here and there




Older pic




Back to work lights, i have a D4 219c tucked away in bag, also a little nebo work light. Then a couple of solarforce hosts with a triple and 219b single p60. There is more of course................

Work is tricky, there are lots of dull metals, creams/beige and different lighting dependent on area. So many variables, its hard to find a good LED that works well everywhere. Nichia 219b seems to though, also so far the xhp50 of around 4k. Surprisingly, cooler beams past 5k also can work , but pretty much most are 5000k and under(odd 6000k be it key ring are 1 or 2 of. )


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

After the Christmas decorations were removed from a-top the mantel, I moved in quickly to claim more real-estate for the pretty flashlights. 

~ Chance who is master of his domaine.


----------



## trailhunter

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> After the Christmas decorations were removed from a-top the mantel, I moved in quickly to claim more real-estate for the pretty flashlights.
> 
> ~ Chance who is master of his domaine.


Well see how long that lasts


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Oh The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner moved almost as quickly... I told her - "You have the whole rest of the house. This area is mine." Honestly, as long as she doesn't have to dust them, she doesn't mind. 

A little better picture. 

~ CG


----------



## ven

Oh wow, thats a stunning line up:twothumbs. I am sure even the Mrs G wont mind after a bit and dust them for you. If i ever get to your house CG, i hope you realise i will have to pick up each in turn, inspect, click or twist, place back and repeat


----------



## Tachead

If you mail them to me I will happily dust them for you CG😉. Nice collection sir👍.


----------



## ven

4k to 5k has it covered


----------



## ven

Tachead said:


> If you mail them to me I will happily dust them for you CG. Nice collection sir.



haha, they look more than good enough to keep up as xmas decorations and some, then left for the following year. The colours, variety are delicious ..................


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> haha, they look more than good enough to keep up as xmas decorations and some, then left for the following year. The colours, variety are delicious ..................


That's true and he has enough to decorate a whole tree. CG could have the ultimate flashaholic Christmas tree next year. I think it would give bykfixer's a run for its money lol.


----------



## ven

Damn, i can see those xmas tree lights now................Griswolds would have nothing on CG in lighting, (yes i watch that film every year, its a family xmas thing)


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> Damn, i can see those xmas tree lights now................Griswolds would have nothing on CG in lighting, (yes i watch that film every year, its a family xmas thing)


We may have to start calling him Clark Gardiner lol.


----------



## ven

:laughing:


----------



## ven

an oldie


----------



## easilyled

Great looking lights Mark, particularly the anodized Ti Seraph.


----------



## ven

Its a lump of ti is that Daniel, heat treated and i think it was dark ti to start with(not 100% on that part though).


----------



## Modernflame

ven said:


> an oldie...



Eye popping! Thanks for sharing, Ven!


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Its a lump of ti is that Daniel, heat treated and i think it was dark ti to start with(not 100% on that part though).



Its very attractive .... has a kind of apocalyptic finish to it in appearance. Looks like it could be run over by a tank and still be fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Damn, i can see those xmas tree lights now................Griswolds would have nothing on CG in lighting, (yes i watch that film every year, its a family xmas thing)





Tachead said:


> We may have to start calling him Clark Gardiner lol.



Actually, that moniker should go to our oldest. - https://youtu.be/AuEzA_5q05w 

He's responsible for the vast majority of decorating, inside and out.

~ Chance


----------



## mcbrat

my latest ...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's a beauty. 

~ CG


----------



## ven

Very nice!


----------



## Tachead

Delete


----------



## MRsDNF

I love the colour of Brass. Two very nice lights mcbrat.


----------



## lusan_senna




----------



## Nichia!

lusan_senna said:


> ...(additional large requoted photos removed) ...



Amber and red?????


----------



## lusan_senna

Nichia! said:


> Amber and red?????


Neal said that is yellow, not amber~ :thinking:


----------



## Nichia!

lusan_senna said:


> Neal said that is yellow, not amber~ :thinking:



How can I get them??


----------



## lusan_senna

[QUOTE = Nichia !; 5273377]我怎樣才能得到它們？[/ QUOTE]
https://www.nealsgadgets.com/collections/firefiles


----------



## ven

Beautiful pics Lusan as always:kewlpics:


----------



## ven

Which one for duty..............i know which would be my choice













Both


----------



## lusan_senna

ven said:


> Beautiful pics Lusan as always:kewlpics:


Thank you for the glowing praise. You are too kind~ :thanks:


----------



## Nichia!

lusan_senna said:


> ...(additional large requoted photos removed) ...



They look awesome


----------



## xevious

Some oldies you don't see around much anymore these days...











Pila had a thing for making really solid flashlights with a kind of minimalist vintage futurism thing going on. Looks like these are some sort of modules taken out of a starship drive system. Matter/Anti-matter control rods.  

The GL4 is both incan (forward) and LED (rear)... very weird setup. 2x18650.
The GL3 was incan, but I swapped in an LED drop-in from Lumens Factory. Tail cap switch has a nice muted tactile feel about it. 3xCR123 or 2x18350.

I've had the GL3 for quite a few years. Picked up the GL4 on a whim just recently.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

xevious said:


> Pila had a thing for making really solid flashlights with a kind of minimalist vintage futurism thing going on. Looks like these are some sort of modules taken out of a starship drive system. Matter/Anti-matter control rods.


 

Ha ha, too funny. When I saw the first picture I thought - Those [email protected]@K like they could've been used on Star Trek. :laughing: 

~Cg


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

Those are super cool!!


----------



## Nichia!




----------



## xevious

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Ha ha, too funny. When I saw the first picture I thought - Those [email protected]@K like they could've been used on Star Trek. :laughing:
> 
> ~Cg


Definitely Next Generation... a little too advanced looking for the Original Series.


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Ha ha, too funny. When I saw the first picture I thought - Those [email protected]@K like they could've been used on Star Trek. :laughing:
> 
> ~Cg



They look a bit like Klingon weapons!


----------



## ruger357




----------



## ruger357

Forgot to put this one in with the family


----------



## ven

that camo G2, nice surefire family


----------



## Modernflame

Nice line up. IMHO, the C2 is the best looking flashlight Surefire ever made. I always enjoy seeing them. Is it still incandescent? Or are you running an LED module?


----------



## wosser

Olight S30R Baton III
Klarus XT2CR Tactical





The Olight has a 3D printed (FDM, 100uM white ABS) end cap to protect the charging terminals and to provide a better lanyard attachment point.

The Klarus has a 3D printed (FDM, 100uM phosphorescent green PLA) anti-roll grip bezel also with a secondary lanyard point.


Both lights are on low power in this pic.

I love this combination of lights because they are both pocket friendly, have good batteries and have a convenient amount of feature overlap while still being distinct units.


----------



## Nimitz68

^^ Very nice! Did you make the 3D printed components?


----------



## wosser

Nimitz68 said:


> ^^ Very nice! Did you make the 3D printed components?



Hi Nimitz68,

Yes, I designed the parts myself but I don't have a printer, so I use an online service to get them printed for me. (3dhubs.com, full disclosure: I'm not affiliated with them).

The 3D printed end cap on the Olight is friction-fitted very tightly over the back end of the light. I wanted that because without it, the charging terminals are exposed which is a bit sketchy when you have coins in your pocket! The glow-in-the-dark grip bezel on the Klarus is mainly just an experiment but it does actually work to provide a 2 finger hold while the thumb operates the switches. Both of these custom plastic parts provide a small tactical handling advantage on each flashlight. I'm always trying to improve my designs though and these are still prototypes. Any and all suggestions welcome 

Cheers.


----------



## Scribe

It's been a good week for new lights. Deadwood customs huckleberry in bronze and TAD topo barrel [emoji3]


----------



## Nimitz68

^^ Gorgeous lights!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nimitz68 said:


> ^^ Gorgeous lights!



Stunning! I'd say. WOW! oo:

~ cG


----------



## ruger357

ven said:


> that camo G2, nice surefire family




Thank you sir


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## xevious

Scribe said:


> It's been a good week for new lights. Deadwood customs huckleberry in bronze and TAD topo barrel [emoji3]


Hadn't heard of Deadwood Custom Works before ... wow, quite a serious light. That twist engraved pattern looks nicely organic. I could see running leather strips in those grooves and then a nice tight knot at the end.


----------



## easilyled

@Scribe, congratulations on two beauties!


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


>



Great, comprehensive line up of 47s. :thumbsup:


----------



## xevious

easilyled said:


> They look a bit like Klingon weapons!



Possibly... but then, look at these!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

easilyled said:


> Great, comprehensive line up of 47s. :thumbsup:



 Potato Chips, or Crisps for you brothers on the other side of the pond.  I'm very fond of them.

~ CG


----------



## ven

Crisps, love the line up CG, stunning . Speaking of stunning , congrats on those 2 beauties scribe


----------



## easilyled

xevious said:


> Possibly... but then, look at these!



Lol! Yes the Mr.Bulk Dragon with the ultra-sharp bezel in particular looks a very potent Klingon weapon. I wouldn't try to get past airport security carrying that!!!


----------



## ruger357

Modernflame said:


> Nice line up. IMHO, the C2 is the best looking flashlight Surefire ever made. I always enjoy seeing them. Is it still incandescent? Or are you running an LED module?



Sportac CreeXM-L2 U2


----------



## ven

Modernflame said:


> Nice line up. IMHO, the C2 is the best looking flashlight Surefire ever made. I always enjoy seeing them. Is it still incandescent? Or are you running an LED module?




I love the C2 as well, but found the z2 has crept up and head to head in the fondness stakes...................no love for the z2? its super in hand comfy


----------



## ven

ruger357 said:


> Sportac CreeXM-L2 U2



If you can get your hands on the sportac xhp35 HI...................its a BIG recommend


----------



## xevious

ven said:


> I love the C2 as well, but found the z2 has crept up and head to head in the fondness stakes...................no love for the z2? its super in hand comfy


I agree, the Z2 is a classic beauty. Which brand/model is the light on the far left? Also, is that an HDS on the far right?


----------



## ven

xevious said:


> I agree, the Z2 is a classic beauty. Which brand/model is the light on the far left? Also, is that an HDS on the far right?



Far left is the elzetta bones, yes the HDS 18650 rotary 219b on the far right.
Bones


----------



## ruger357

ven said:


> If you can get your hands on the sportac xhp35 HI...................its a BIG recommend



Kind of tapped out. Just bought a Surefire E1B MV. Thank you for the info. I will look into this


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ven, You have such a wonderfully diverse collection of torches. As always, thanks for sharing pictures of them.  

~ CG


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Ven, You have such a wonderfully diverse collection of torches. As always, thanks for sharing pictures of them.
> 
> ~ CG



Thank you for the kind words CG




ruger357 said:


> Kind of tapped out. Just bought a Surefire E1B MV. Thank you for the info. I will look into this



Very nice!! congrats

illumination gear is the place come the time, stock goes up/down. I have the pro neutral 2 mode flavour, 13% and 100%. Would put near or close to 4000k, for a very nice bright beam.


----------



## Beamhead

Just a beam-shot.


----------



## xevious

Anyone here remember this oldie?


----------



## ven

Nice! like the ano on that.

Bargain, sold as faulty as high mode not working, only low mode.............but its a bulb! Not LED, happy days..............Yes the SF incand bulb looks beautiful as well.


----------



## Nimitz68

This is on its way to me from Vinh (image courtesy of Vinh Nguyen):




View attachment 9407


*ONE-OFF Goliath SS Triple*


Triple XPL HI 5000K
DriverVN2
AHC
Last Ever ;-)
Perfect Beam & Tint


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> Nice! like the ano on that.
> 
> Bargain, sold as faulty as high mode not working, only low mode.............but its a bulb! Not LED, happy days..............Yes the SF incand bulb looks beautiful as well.



That is a very nice find sir👍. I must say that I am starting to get a hankering for E-Series incans(I miss the incan days sometimes). Now, if I could just find one for a decent price.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nimitz68 said:


> This is on its way to me from Vinh (image courtesy of Vinh Nguyen):
> 
> View attachment 9407
> 
> 
> *ONE-OFF Goliath SS Triple*
> 
> 
> Triple XPL HI 5000K
> DriverVN2
> AHC
> Last Ever ;-)
> Perfect Beam & Tint



Congratulations on your new Goliath. What is the output at turn on? 

~ Chance


----------



## Nimitz68

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Congratulations on your new Goliath. What is the output at turn on?
> 
> ~ Chance



That's an excellent question. I was so excited to see it on Vinh's site, and because it was a triple Goliath in stainless steel, I jumped at it to make sure I got it before you! :laughing: I'm hoping Vinh might chime in and provide this information.


----------



## ven

Nimitz68 said:


> This is on its way to me from Vinh (image courtesy of Vinh Nguyen):
> 
> View attachment 9407
> 
> 
> *ONE-OFF Goliath SS Triple*
> 
> 
> Triple XPL HI 5000K
> DriverVN2
> AHC
> Last Ever ;-)
> Perfect Beam & Tint



WOW awesome, i am for ever lusting over a SS 47's triple............congrats



Tachead said:


> That is a very nice find sir. I must say that I am starting to get a hankering for E-Series incans(I miss the incan days sometimes). Now, if I could just find one for a descent price.



Thank you, yes the E's have bit hard. Fantastic little lights, the incand quality is great. Its not enough for me to use all the time, nor an ideal beam(more flood bias and higher output works better for most of my applications). But the E along with the p60 incands kick a55 for quality, CRI and nostalgia . For 50-60lm, they pack a pretty impressive punch to. They must have put many a smile on police/service folks faces decades ago. Probably similar to crazy 4000+lm lights do for us today.

Keep an eye open, and look world wide. There can be some fine examples(boxed/new) at the far side of the globe. 

Its nice to have options, a bit or retro illumination is hitting me hard


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> Thank you, yes the E's have bit hard. Fantastic little lights, the incand quality is great. Its not enough for me to use all the time, nor an ideal beam(more flood bias and higher output works better for most of my applications). But the E along with the p60 incands kick a55 for quality, CRI and nostalgia . For 50-60lm, they pack a pretty impressive punch to. They must have put many a smile on police/service folks faces decades ago. Probably similar to crazy 4000+lm lights do for us today.
> 
> Keep an eye open, and look world wide. There can be some fine examples(boxed/new) at the far side of the globe.
> 
> Its nice to have options, a bit or retro illumination is hitting me hard





Yep, the E-Series is sure addictive in all its forms(I have spent hundreds this year already lol).

I have been looking but, I just don't see myself paying more then what a new SF costs for an old E incan(maybe I will cave one day though). My dream is a new in box or mint condition black HA3 E1E incan like this... 

https://i.imgur.com/bbAASmX.jpg

One day maybe... 

Me too man, gotta love the nostalgia.

Lol, I spelled decent wrong...fixed.


----------



## euroken

Tachead said:


> Yep, the E-Series is sure addictive in all its forms(I have spent hundreds this year already lol).
> 
> I have been looking but, I just don't see myself paying more then what a new SF costs for an old E incan(maybe I will cave one day though). My dream is a new in box or mint condition black HA3 E1E incan like this...
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/bbAASmX.jpg
> 
> One day maybe...
> 
> Me too man, gotta love the nostalgia.
> 
> Lol, I spelled decent wrong...fixed.



Was there a black HA E1e with plain (non scalloped) bezel? That would be amazing


----------



## Tachead

euroken said:


> Was there a black HA E1e with plain (non scalloped) bezel? That would be amazing



I believe so as that pic is from a listing at a popular SF retailer. Although, honestly I don't care much about the bezel. In fact, I prefer a slightly crenelated one(think EDCL1-T not Defender).

For now my LF knock off will have to do(minus the head as I am waiting, not so patiently, for Mark to release it lol).


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nimitz68 said:


> That's an excellent question. I was so excited to see it on Vinh's site, and because it was a triple Goliath in stainless steel, I jumped at it to make sure I got it before you! :laughing: I'm hoping Vinh might chime in and provide this information.



I was just as excited when I came across this Lux-Rc triple.  It is, however, limited in output* due to being powered by a single RCR123a / 1640 cell. *Programing restrictions





Is this your new Goliath? :naughty:




I didn't make the picture of mine bigger on purpose. Probably just a genetic thing....

~ Cg


----------



## peter yetman

Some guys get all the luck!
P


----------



## easilyled

Cool mini-light Chance. A rarity for sure.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> Some guys get all the luck!
> P



If by luck you mean spending way too much time scouring the inter-webs. Then you are correct, sir. Oh, and I'm  too. So there's that.




easilyled said:


> Cool mini-light Chance. A rarity for sure.



Thanks Buddy. 

~ Cg


----------



## Nimitz68

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Is this your new Goliath? :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make the picture of mine bigger on purpose. Probably just a genetic thing....
> 
> ~ Cg



That's it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nimitz68 said:


> That's it.



That beauty has more colors than an institutional size box of Crayola crayons. :twothumbs 

~ cG


----------



## Nimitz68

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Congratulations on your new Goliath. What is the output at turn on?
> 
> ~ Chance



Received this response from Vinh:

"1500L, 12Kcd at 30S. Much brighter at turn on."


----------



## peter yetman

You seriously don't want that one turning on in your pocket.
P


----------



## ven




----------



## peter yetman

Is that your Ebay bargain?
It looks like it's in good nick.
P


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> Is that your Ebay bargain?
> It looks like it's in good nick.
> P



the actual one which was an extra special bargain was this


----------



## peter yetman

Very smart.
P


----------



## AVService




----------



## ven




----------



## ven

An oldie


----------



## id30209

Stunning ven!


----------



## martinaee

Nichia! said:


>



Oooh what light is that?


----------



## MAD777

Ven, what a wonderful collection of Surefires!


----------



## Nichia!

Astrolux s42


----------



## Tachead

MAD777 said:


> Ven, what a wonderful collection of Surefires!


+1


----------



## ven

Thanks guys, love the little E lights(and L4).


----------



## bykfixer

Patinaaaaaaaah!!


----------



## ven

very


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Patinaaaaaaaah!!





ven said:


> very


 

New page quote so you don't need to go back to see what ven's referencing. 

~ Cg


----------



## ven

Thank you CG, I hate it when that happens!! The pic could get missed or members could be inconvenienced by having to click back a page. :thumbsup:


----------



## xevious

bykfixer said:


> *Patinaaaaaaaah!!*


----------



## xevious

Here's the old legend... the NovaTac 120P, labeled as a SPA Defense SPL-120, but in original NovaTac dark green, with flush switch. Even has "www.novatac.com" on the tail.


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL




----------



## thermal guy

MY HDS FAMILY 😄


----------



## MAD777

Quite the family photo! [emoji106]


----------



## Modernflame

thermal guy said:


> MY HDS FAMILY 



Bruh.


----------



## thermal guy

It started with just one. Guess they been Breeding😂


----------



## Bogie




----------



## xevious

Bogie said:


>


Very impressive Surefire collection. Are they all stock or are some modded?


----------



## Bogie

Mostly stock other then one KX2 which is a milky mod triple W/3x XPG


----------



## ven

Very nice tac,HDS’s and surefires guys


----------



## Ozythemandias

I’m a sucker for fins


----------



## ven

Very


----------



## easilyled

Ozythemandias said:


> I’m a sucker for fins



Yes, I always get excited when I see the dorsal fin of a Great White Shark next to me in the sea.

Great lights by the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ozythemandias said:


> I’m a sucker for fins



Have you tried any of the compressed gas products for dust removal? It works great on hard to reach areas. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## xevious

Ozythemandias said:


> I’m a sucker for fins


I don't blame you. Those fins look really great and effective. Reminds me of 1950's sci-fi aesthetics.


----------



## wosser

xevious said:


> I don't blame you. Those fins look really great and effective. Reminds me of 1950's sci-fi aesthetics.




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forbidden_Planet


----------



## ven

Fintastic


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> Fintastic


Whoa, that bottom one is ultra cool ven👍. Is that another Oveready creation or?


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL




----------



## ven

Tachead said:


> Whoa, that bottom one is ultra cool ven. Is that another Oveready creation or?



Thank you, thats a fivemega cooly host, 26650 fed










http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?326040-COOLY-26650-D26-(P60)-Host-By-FiveMega


----------



## Tachead

Nice, and thanks for the link👍.


----------



## ven

Welcome


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL




----------



## peter yetman

Very nice, I do like the new style body.
P


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL

It’s grippy. Looks cool too.


----------



## Tachead




----------



## Rstype

Thought it looked cool.


----------



## Monocrom

Awesome photo! :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Oh it does Rstype


----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Fintastic



Nice one Mark!


----------



## thermal guy




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

4Sevens polished titanium. :naughty:

~ cG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Perhaps a close-up is in order. 

~ Cg


----------



## ven

Stunning , ti overload


----------



## AVService

Pretty nice area light with spare batteries!


----------



## thermal guy

I like that. What is it?


----------



## AVService

I am assuming your talking to me?

Milwaukee has discovered NW light it seems and in a pretty big way and this is one of the small ones they offer they call it a "Rover".
They call it True Definition or something like that and it really is a series of lights from them with true NW output,it is great for working with wiring all day which is what I do!

The light is all flood and casts over a pretty decent range in close quarters which is exactly what I needed it for.

They use a battery system called Red Lithium that run several of the smaller lights that they sell while the bigger lights they make run on the standard 12v and 18v tool line battery system.
I use several of the bigger ones and found a package deal on this little one with a spare battery and charger tube though the battery can charge right in the light from USB too!

445lumens for a few hours and 150lumens for 11 hours is what they claim for the runtimes.
The clip has magnets on top and back and I have been using it stuck on a rack of AV and Networking gear for the last few days on Low and it is really a pretty nice light for work!
I have not tried to kill it yet though so we will see how it holds up after the first time it drops to the hard floor I am sure.

They also make the light in a 2aa version with a much nicer clip and somewhat lower outputs but the AA battery operation sounds pretty good to me but I found the deal for this one so this is the one I grabbed to try.
I have 5 or 6 Milwaukee lights now and really like them all.



thermal guy said:


> I like that. What is it?


----------



## thermal guy

Yep you. Thanks👍🏻


----------



## ven

Thanks AV for the info, like the look and NW choice of them. Very cool!


----------



## id30209




----------



## Tachead

Very nice☝️.


----------



## Tachead

ven said:


> Thanks AV for the info, like the look and NW choice of them. Very cool!


+1


----------



## id30209

Tachead said:


> Very nice[emoji3516].



Thx Tach[emoji3]


----------



## peter yetman

Looks like I'm not the only one with a Tailcap fetish.
P


----------



## ven

Very nice id30209:rock:


----------



## Tachead

peter yetman said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one with a Tailcap fetish.
> P


You definitely are not😔🙂.


----------



## AVService

ven said:


> Thanks AV for the info, like the look and NW choice of them. Very cool!


Thanks
It is great that a major manufacturer like Milwaukee seems to actually be trying to raise the bar a little here with NW tint and HiCri emitters in lights that are off the shelf at a huge retailer!
I don't think the general consumer is at all interested in these things like we are here but anytime can appreciate the quality and usefulness of the light that these produce if they give them a try.


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL




----------



## kamagong




----------



## JimIslander

Random shot of lights I'm playing with lately on my desk. Tiny Ti (4th from right) is by far the most expensive. :twothumbs


----------



## peter yetman

Not as exciting as some of the lights on here, but it's taken over as the Working Light at the Brewery.





G2 with an old Z44 head, HDS Clip and a Direct Drive XP-L in a Malkoff shell.
P


----------



## Modernflame

peter yetman said:


> Not as exciting as some of the lights on here, but it's taken over as the Working Light at the Brewery.
> 
> G2 with an old Z44 head, HDS Clip and a Direct Drive XP-L in a Malkoff shell.
> P



A true workhorse. Looks like it could survive one or two world wars. Did you mod the drop in yourself?


----------



## peter yetman

Yes, trouble is I had to wreck a perfectly good drop in to do it.
Never mind, it's a learning thing.
P


----------



## ven

Very cool P, a working mans torch!!!


So who’s is it?


----------



## peter yetman

Yeah, borrowed it from someone that still has a job.
P


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL




----------



## Tachead

Nice Malkoff collection👍.


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL

Thanks Tac


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Tachead said:


> Nice Malkoff collection.



Yes, very nice indeed. Rich also takes some great pictures. :thumbsup: It's hard to beat gray for your background color. 

~Chance


----------



## Tachead

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Rich also takes some great pictures. [emoji106] It's hard to beat gray for your background color.
> 
> ~Chance



He does indeed. Yep, and natural light always helps. I can't wait until it warms up here so I can get some outdoor pics without a snow background(and freezing to death lol).


----------



## kamagong

Here's a round body 6P, with off-center markings.


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL




----------



## kamagong

Those lights and knife look familiar. NY is that you?


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL

Yes sir!


----------



## Eric242

The last few months......






McGimzo-RPM Haiku lego heat coloured with Blair´s Death Hot Sauce and stonewashed.... with DatiLED XP-L HI






Sundrop heat coloured and stonewashed.... with DatiLED XP-L











CWF/TI2 Design Pele with Damask etch






Okluma DC1 Ti






Mechforce Mechtorch Ti






The two on the far right in the group pictures are Aonic Triples, Ti and Bronze.


----------



## ven

Sweeeeeeeeeet baby Jesus :wow:


----------



## Dave D

ven said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeet baby Jesus :wow:



:lolsign:


----------



## Ozythemandias




----------



## wosser

Ozythemandias said:


> ...



I'm trying desperately to think of a pun on the word "Mule" but it's escaping me right now.


----------



## Tachead

Wow😳. Awesome Eric thanks for posting👍.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Maybe Zebra?


----------



## Tachead

Come on Oz, didn't you know that only Zebras eat ZL's? You are going to give that poor horse/pony indigestion😂.


----------



## wosser

Tachead said:


> Come on Oz, didn't you know that only Zebras eat ZL's? You are going to give that poor horse/pony indigestion.



Hay now, don't be such a neigh-sayer


----------



## Tachead

wosser said:


> Hay now, don't be such a neigh-sayer


🐎😋


----------



## wosser

My Olight i1r just arrived!






For reference, it is exactly the same length as the long knurled section on a 2018 Maglite Solitaire LED version. Slightly larger in diameter.

The packaging is very nice, the USB cable is one of the nicest I've ever seen (about 230 mm long, anodized aluminium both ends).



Interesting to note for those hoping to go camping with this light: my USB battery bank will not charge this light after the transition from CC phase to CV phase of charging. This is *not *a defect.
Because this battery is so tiny (80 mAh), it does not draw enough current in CV mode to prevent the battery bank from going to sleep!

I suspect you could probably charge this light from a cellphone using a USB OTG cable though. I'll try that later.

This light is so awesome!


----------



## thermal guy

Wow where you get a clip like that? With the skull on it?


----------



## the0dore3524

thermal guy said:


> Wow where you get a clip like that? With the skull on it?



It’s probably either GD Skulls or Steel Flame. Not sure which pic you’re referring to!


----------



## Nimitz68

the0dore3524 said:


> It’s probably either GD Skulls or Steel Flame. Not sure which pic you’re referring to!



That appears to be a GD Skulls Ti clip. I have one for my Okluma Ti DC1. Really nice quality.


----------



## Eric242

ven said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeet baby Jesus :wow:





Tachead said:


> Wow. Awesome Eric thanks for posting.





thermal guy said:


> Wow where you get a clip like that? With the skull on it?





the0dore3524 said:


> It’s probably either GD Skulls or Steel Flame. Not sure which pic you’re referring to!





Nimitz68 said:


> That appears to be a GD Skulls Ti clip. I have one for my Okluma Ti DC1. Really nice quality.



Thanks guys, and yes, this is a Studio GD clip (Ti clip with sterling silver / bronze skull).

Eric


----------



## JimIslander

My latest arrival. Thanks TDurand!

The one and only 24k gold plated aluminum Mr Bulk Dragonheart. Looking through the Dragonheart manifest, exactly 1 of these were ordered (June 2008).


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

HA! I bet you were sweating bullets :sweat: waiting for its safe arrival. Congratulations! It's a beauty. :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## JimIslander

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> HA! I bet you were sweating bullets :sweat: waiting for its safe arrival. Congratulations! It's a beauty. :twothumbs
> 
> ~ Chance



Thanks Chance! Definitely! Surprised me with a Saturday arrival. Love this little gem.


----------



## ven

gold plated and a one of.................i wouldnt mind being a $ behind you in the bank haha .Congrats on a very unique light


----------



## Nichia!

Yesterday EDC


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Presenting the Blue Tuxedo. 

~ cG


----------



## ven

Very swish  (Read posh lol).


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Very swish  (Read posh lol).



 He was looking a bit too casual so I put a black tie on him. Now he looks right proper.

~ Cg


----------



## peter yetman

Haha, très chic.
P


----------



## id30209

Surefire HA shades...all combined on E1L


----------



## peter yetman

ven said:


> Very cool P, a working mans torch!!!
> 
> 
> So who’s is it?



Just to lower the tone....





O


----------



## ven

Haha , that’s not working!!! Even gloves to protect your fairy soft hands


----------



## peter yetman

Guilty as charged.
P


----------



## xevious

ven said:


> Haha , that’s not working!!! Even gloves to protect your fairy soft hands


And just to boil some water for dinner, at that! :duh2:


----------



## Tachead

Jetusolis - 4000K 98CRI


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Haha , that’s not working!!! Even gloves to protect your fairy soft hands





peter yetman said:


> Guilty as charged.
> P


 
Mrs. Yeti loves her soft hands back rub. Wear the gloves, Peter. 

~ cG


----------



## RSLSCKBEKLSHKL




----------



## peter yetman

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Mrs. Yeti loves her soft hands back rub. Wear the gloves, Peter.
> 
> ~ cG


I'll take that as advice from someone with more skill than I.
P

Sorrry Rich, bumping your excellent picture with frivolity.


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## easilyled

mcbrat said:


>



Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coppet




----------



## Nichia!




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Time to give the Maelstroms a proper dusting. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Very nice cu trio, love the EDC ti nichia, i always have a TOOL ti 219b 4k in the car.

That is on ell ov a line up CG , i could look, fondle, click and turn all day................and night!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> ...
> That is on ell ov a line up CG , i could look, fondle, click and turn all day................and night!



... and press or rotate. Some of the older Maelstroms had their modes changed by rotating the heads. The 360 has a rubber ring around the head. It changes the level from high to low when pressed anywhere (hence the name 360) on it. 

Uh oh. Too slow. Sorry mate, they're all back on the shelf. 

~ Cg


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Stoneking

Stormbringer said:


>



What is this? Looks awesome!


----------



## Eric242

That´s a MechTorch from MechForce.


----------



## nosuchagency




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

SWEET trio! Very nice. :thumbsup: 

Also, that's a great picture.

~ Chance


----------



## euroken

Raw and stonewashed ti E1e's. One on the far right is a genuine E1e


----------



## martinaee

nosuchagency said:


>



Ohh. What BM knife is that?


----------



## nosuchagency

806 afck


----------



## Monocrom

AFCK is a classic from back in the day. Ah, the 1990s.... I still have one of the original Ti liner-lock models.


----------



## Sabrewulf

Dulex UV 
Acebeam ec50III (modified to 3000 lumens cool)
Maelsteom MMS
Olight m2r warrior (modded to 1300+ lumens warm)
Lumitop tool (modded to 600+ lumen warm)
Beta qr


----------



## phantom357

recent acquisition


----------



## peter yetman

Is there an emoji for pure envy?
P


----------



## easilyled

peter yetman said:


> Is there an emoji for pure envy?
> P




:shakehead:mecry: *NV*

Best I could come up with. I've been there before!


----------



## Nichia!




----------



## Qship1996

My minimalist collection. Titan carried on keyring, Fury DFT usually kept in car, E1D L on nightstand.New Nitecore SC4 { not shown} keeps batteries ready to go.


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## bykfixer

Found these in the jacket I slipped on this evening.

Not that I needed a flashlight in the big city, but every so often the all night generator takes a break and as ya know two is one.


----------



## bykfixer

PL-2




Just in case....


----------



## hippo_posthumous

Who makes these lights? I like the look!


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## peter yetman

hippo_posthumous said:


> Who makes these lights? I like the look!


PK Design Labs.
Available here...
https://milepost28.com/
P


----------



## bykfixer

Little PL2 getting ready for a storm. 

Thanks Pete. For clarity the shiney dual use clip is one of three made but a Streamlight Microstream clip works just as well.


----------



## ForensicMedicine

Been EDC’ing a Streamlight ProTac HL for years, in many different parts of the world. Always reliable and never a concern of damaging it. With a pocket full of cr123as I’m always good to go!


----------



## staticx57




----------



## kamagong




----------



## muellihenry




----------



## Mr. LED

Is that GITD tape or a flat o’ring?


----------



## Dominion003

Here's mine currently:


----------



## Rubicon1000

Here's a few of my surefires. I have other lights but I'm kinda partial to surefire. Hope you guys like them. Dan


----------



## archimedes

Is that blue "spares carrier" a SureFire brand SC1 ? I don't think I've seen that before in blue ....


----------



## Rubicon1000

ven said:


> How cool is that eddie, i dont know how you would keep tabs on everything................crazy stuff
> 
> MAD thats awesome, congrats on the beast



No it's an aftermarket. I think it was about 5 bucks. Build quality is about the same and has the spare bulb space in the middle. Dan


----------



## Rubicon1000

ven said:


> How cool is that eddie, i dont know how you would keep tabs on everything................crazy stuff
> 
> MAD thats awesome, congrats on the beast





archimedes said:


> Is that blue "spares carrier" a SureFire brand SC1 ? I don't think I've seen that before in blue ....



I wasn't sure if I can say where I got it but they have many different colors to choose from.


----------



## archimedes

Rubicon1000 said:


> No it's an aftermarket. I think it was about 5 bucks. Build quality is about the same and has the spare bulb space in the middle. Dan



Thanks



Rubicon1000 said:


> I wasn't sure if I can say where I got it but they have many different colors to choose from.



Discussing that, without a direct link, would be fine


----------



## LiftdT4R

My new pup enjoys my Maglite almost as much as I do. The pup is circa 3/2019, the light I bought and have carried daily since 5/2001. It's got an OP reflector 3 x NiMH, and a custom 3 Mode Warm Drop In.


----------



## peter yetman

Waht sort of pup is he / she? Only 6 weeks or so - lovely.
The light's OK, but pales into insignificance next to the dog.
P


----------



## muellihenry

Mr. LED said:


> Is that GITD tape or a flat o’ring?


This is GITD tape, looks good right?


----------



## LiftdT4R

Lol, thanks! She's a dachsund mix although we're not sure what she's mixed with. 10lbs and a rescue from Puerto Rico. My wife and I live in a rural area of NJ and we walk our dogs a mile every night with no street lights so our lights get a lot of use! I've been rocking the MD1 with an M61W and high low ring for almost a year now and still love it! Can't get my wife away from a Purple 2C Mag I converted to LED.


----------



## muellihenry

There was something else ...


----------



## bykfixer

Good man rescuing a dog Lift'd.

About 5 years ago Mrs. Fixer drove cross country with a friend who was moving all of her belongs in a minivan and pickup truck. She flew back home after. 
Well the lady moved back home so my wife again assisted with driving duties.

Both times she carried a wooden 2aa Menards flashlight. 




Here it is somewhere in SC on the way back home.


----------



## Sabrewulf

Got my new light today!


----------



## Rubicon1000

archimedes said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing that, without a direct link, would be fine



Search battery carrier on Ebay and they have them for 123's all the way up to 18650's. Oring seal is nice and waterproof.


----------



## Rubicon1000

Just wanted to say their are some great people on here and I enjoy seeing all the different types of lights. Keep the pictures coming. Thanks all, Dan


----------



## ven

Rotary/infinite control ring trio and a zebra 219b 9080 4k


----------



## eraursls1984

Brass Hanko full gunner grip and engraved brass Laulima Todai.




http://imgur.com/gallery/iFzQ0lS


----------



## ForensicMedicine

Deadwood Zirc and Hanko Ti, with a dash of SF....[emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590]


----------



## yazkaz

Ugh...... all those beautiful lights, stock and custom specced.
I feel so bad because I don't have a batch that is near of that level just to share here.
The only ones being those others would turn away upon one single look......


----------



## ven

Stunning eraursls


----------



## id30209

Happy Easter folks


----------



## bykfixer

yazkaz said:


> Ugh...... all those beautiful lights, stock and custom specced.
> I feel so bad because I don't have a batch that is near of that level just to share here.
> The only ones being those others would turn away upon one single look......


Not me brutha.

If it lights up, I like it. Show 'em, please.







Rofis R2 after a long night, stuck somewhere between right angle and straight tube. Forecast of spring-storm-a-gedan never materialized so the Rofis got bored waiting for action and fell asleep rotated to a 45.


----------



## akula88

I became addicted in 2004... this was the start of being hooked into lights (specifically round aluminum lights)  





Sucked into the light... the collection grew further... and enamored by the lego feature, especially of the SF E-series





... these black-HA were considered 'rarities' to be had back then.






But immediate got 'reformed flashaholic' after a couple of years, after seeing the shock of my CC account ... 

I gutted much of my SF collections,  and only retained less than a quarter as 'utility lights', but I did continue buying a couple of mod'd ones in some years until the present.





some of the above lights, together with non-SF's





Added these after that image in 2013, heads are with mods from DatiLED :






Last year, this was a mix-bag of SF collection... more utilitarian in approach rather that pure aesthetics or lumen-chasing


----------



## bykfixer

Nice, nice, nice!!!


----------



## id30209

Oh my...[emoji3516][emoji3516][emoji3516]


----------



## ven

yazkaz said:


> Ugh...... all those beautiful lights, stock and custom specced.
> I feel so bad because I don't have a batch that is near of that level just to share here.
> The only ones being those others would turn away upon one single look......




As mr fixer said, post em. Please dont feel that way, bottom line its a tool. Some like special metals, some lock away in a safe, others beat to death!. Each to their own


----------



## ven

Quite like this even though not really a pen light type person(nor a big fan of AAA either). But its a nice little floody useful nichia beam


----------



## ven

The little Jet rrt v54 with W1 punches well above its weight


----------



## ven

Amazing collection akula


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Odds & Ends 






Or Bites and Pieces for our UK mates. :wave:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

oo: The v54 massaged Jet is nothing short of amazing. oo:


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

I like how your odds and ends are all very nice lights... If a BOSS counts as odds and ends, then dang!! What are some of your favorite lights CG? I’m kinda figuring it’s gonna be one of your 47s...


----------



## Mr. LED

My Zebralight collection


----------



## Nichia!

Beautiful lights guys!


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Odds & Ends
> 
> 
> 
> Or Bites and Pieces for our UK mates. :wave:




Odds n sods :nana:


Which i love by the way


----------



## ven

Mr LED all i can say is:bow:


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> oo: The v54 massaged Jet is nothing short of amazing. oo:




Its a pretty cool light CG, only issue other than weak clip.........the ano is *beep* . Need to take a leaf out of ZL's book!!!! Real poor ano on the jet, but the light is so cool with nice UI, it kind of makes up for it.


----------



## Stefano

@ Mr Led
Congratulations, that suitcase is a real dream !


----------



## Mr. LED

ven said:


> Mr LED all i can say is:bow:





Stefano said:


> @ Mr Led
> Congratulations, that suitcase is a real dream !



Thanks guys!


----------



## ven

I could fit a few ZL's in this peli......


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

InvisibleFrodo said:


> I like how your odds and ends are all very nice lights... If a BOSS counts as odds and ends, then dang!! What are some of your favorite lights CG? I’m kinda figuring it’s gonna be one of your 47s...



Thanks much, InvisibleFrodo. The lights pictured above are odds because I only have a few Surefires n Overedy lights and ends because they are at the end of the row. 







Picking some of my favorite lights ...... Well, that's akin to picking my favorite child. I enjoy them all but depending on the situation at hand, one can be more useful than another.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Mr. LED said:


> My Zebralight collection



Mr. LED is either James Bond or Batman. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

Love it CG, awesome line up of colour and variety :twothumbs


----------



## Mr. LED

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Mr. LED is either James Bond or Batman. :thumbsup:



Nah, I’m just crazy.


----------



## eraursls1984

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Mr. LED is either James Bond or Batman. :thumbsup:



So am I the only one who can't see his photos?


----------



## bykfixer

While the site was down me & the gang took a stroll about town.


----------



## Rubicon1000

bykfixer said:


> While the site was down me & the gang took a stroll about town.



bykfixer, if you don't mind me asking how did you get the anodizing off of your 6p. That is awesome looking. Thanks for the pics. Dan


----------



## peter yetman

While you're waiting for the definitive answer, I use caustic soda. Just soak in a solution for about five minutes. Rinse and see if all the ano is off. The surface will be dull and bloomed, just polish wth wire wool and finish with an abrasive paste that you would use on chrome bumpers (fenders).
I bet Mike's got a better way, though.
P


----------



## Monocrom

Rubicon1000 said:


> bykfixer, if you don't mind me asking how did you get the anodizing off of your 6p. That is awesome looking. Thanks for the pics. Dan



It might just be an older 6P in pewter finish. I recall back about a decade ago, seeing one of those on the hip of a park employee in Disney Land when my buddy and I hit Vegas for vacation, and decided to stop over in California. I found it odd even back then as the stock 6P was already considered obsolete. Though I'm sure even to this day, considering how much SureFires cost back in the day, plenty of folks never decided to upgrade. Feel sorry for those who eventually burn out the bulb and then go looking for a new one because they never got the memo.


----------



## bykfixer

Yes Pete I have an easier way...I bought it from member LightKnot that way. Lol. 
Perhaps PM him Rubicon. 
It appears it was polished after the ano was removed as well. 

I saw it in the wts section still up for sale and snatched it up quickly.




Here it is versus other 'silver' SureFire lights.


----------



## Rstype

Just got this today. Deadwood customs 
Brushed copper 
CWF Custom Dragon Driver V3 engine 







Might be ordering a bronze next .... or brass.... or TI. 

Jeez so many options hard to choose


----------



## RichardWad

That looks badass. Price?


----------



## Rubicon1000

Cool thanks for the ideas guys I appreciate it. I think I'm up to 25 or so 6p's now so I'm definitely going to give it a try and I'll let you guys know how it goes. Dan


----------



## peter yetman

Don't for get to protect your eyes, hands and clothes, and use a toothbrush for the knurling. Maybe you could post pictures of the end result, please.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RichardWad said:


> That looks badass. Price?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Deadwood+customs 

:welcome:


----------



## trailhunter

Rstype said:


> Just got this today. Deadwood customs
> Brushed copper
> CWF Custom Dragon Driver V3 engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be ordering a bronze next .... or brass.... or TI.
> 
> Jeez so many options hard to choose


Is it a copper slug? I like their designs https://recon1.com/deadwood-custom-works/


----------



## Rubicon1000

Thanks for the info guys, I'll definitely post some pics when it's done. I'm gonna have to order another mc'clicky for it but otherwise I'm good to go. Dan


----------



## bykfixer

Some ano remains.
Inside the head and tail cap along with the front of the body the anodize remains. Why?
I wonder if it is related to the overall stock circuit design?

On some of my vintage lights, unless there is a circuit interuping ring between the reflector and bezel the slide switch type lights will not turn off with the switch to off. The circuit remains completed as long as something touches the battery at both ends. Placing something like tape around the outter edge of the reflector where it touches the bezel causes the circuit to operate properly via the on/off switch.





A stock circuit interuptor.
So I wonder if leaving some ano at the front end of a 6P does the same thing...


----------



## peter yetman

I reckon it's more likely that they dipped the light fully assembled in the caustic.
I wonder if there a gel type caustic that you could paint on the outside to avoid dunking?
There's a seriously dangerous thing over here called Nitromors which is a paint remover. That's a gel type thing, really destroys your skin.

P


----------



## bykfixer

We have a spray on product over here called 'aircraft stripper' that just loves to eat coatings over alluminum. 

This:





To this:





In about an hour.
Spray on, let sit a bit, peel off coating with a putty knife and toothpicks in the crevices.

I just did some reading and it is highly reccomended NOT to leave it on any longer than it takes to bubble. 10-15 minutes. Dude said the brush on kind works better than the spray on type and that fine steel wool and lots of rinsing made a positive difference. I suppose since the SureFire ano is the super hard type brush on remover would be best.


----------



## peter yetman

That looks amazing. So much work, so glad I don't like cars.
P


----------



## AVService




----------



## bykfixer

peter yetman said:


> That looks amazing. So much work, so glad I don't like cars.
> P



Later:




About 50% completed.
I was going through the entire car bolt by bolt, trim, plastics, cables, carpeting etc replacing bad with better when it began to give me a lot of grief with electrical issues so I turned my attention to fixing all of that stuff. Got that done and turned my sights back to the plan when the head gasket popped. 
I restored the paint to look like new and placed it under a cover until my broken heart was mended. 
That was about the time I joined CPF. 

Between work, other hobbies (err uh, flashlights) and some health issues I haven't resumed the project yet. 






It took 2 years to figure out why I felt so sluggish. Thyroid. About a year later a hormone pill with correct amount fixed that when my ticker started getting all wonky on me. Part thyroid pill, part diet related (too much fasting and staying nearly dehydrated) then type 2 diabetes crept in due to years of not eating often enough. I was 40 pounds over weight by then. 

Thus far this year 20 of those are gone, my stamina is returning to a normal amount for a person with my mileage and things have settled down at work. Glucose is back to normal too. I just cut another hole in my belt in the right direction this time. 

By fall I hope to resume the car but a lot of other projects around the home have been put off for a few years and have gone from 'oughta do it someday' to 'needs doing asap'.

Flashlights and CPF friends kept me sane through the worst part.


----------



## peter yetman

Sounds like my boat. It's a Olympic Class racing dingy. I used to sail it over the Winter, when there's no-one up here and I could get it aquaplaning, which is the closest thing to flying that I've ever done.
Someone reversed thier towball into the side. I was so upset, I couldn't even look at it. It's been in the loft at the Brewery for about 8 years. I will get it down in a bit and mend it. That boat was almost part of me.
P


----------



## bykfixer

I used to try to fix up old cars in my 20's but never had the budget or patience (or know how). I resumed in my late 40's helping my sons keep their Honda cars going. Once I had figured out the Honda thinking I started my own project by restoring a well used beater driven nearly to death by young soldiers who had passed it around from one to another. Learning as the project progressed I developed patience and finally had the extra cash to fix it up right. 

The car was an older one that had fallen out of favor with the younger crowd. So several ended up in nearby junk yards. My oldest son and I picked good parts from them for pennies on the dollar versus new parts. 

At one point we were known as "Sandford & Son" with Honda Prelude fans across America. Half the fun was learning how to fix broken stuff. But when the head gasket failed I was done. I'd spend weeks trying to figure out stuff a couple of hours a week, finally fix it drive it once and something else would break. 

I could fix the head gasket in a weekend. But then I started feeling like crap all the time and just lost interest. Today I'm wiped out. Not from health stuff. But from doing lawn care from 7am to noon at my house and my sons, fixing a bicycle, a lawnmower and washing (and polishing) Mrs Fixers car. All by noon.


----------



## Modernflame

@AVService. Is that a RovyVon flashlight? What do you think of it?


----------



## AVService

Modernflame said:


> @AVService. Is that a RovyVon flashlight? What do you think of it?[/QUOTE
> Yep, the oddly named "Angel Eyes"?
> 
> It is a pretty nice little wall of light from a small package and a problem solver it turns out when working inside a rack or cabinet too!
> The clip is crazy well attached for a detachable clip and the 219 tint is terrific too.
> Seems rugged as well which is a relief considering the price and the battery is evidently replaceable according to the tear down review that I saw.
> This was a turning point in my deciding that I should get one too.
> 
> The only real issue that I have with it is the same as I do with the TUP,I can not find a great way to carry either of them?


----------



## SNES

Just got my Foursevens Atom AL back! It now has an XPL HI 5000K in it.


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## Modernflame

AVService said:


> The only real issue that I have with it is the same as I do with the TUP,I can not find a great way to carry either of them?



I think it looks right at home on your Molle webbing.


----------



## trailhunter

mcbrat said:


>


Very clean set!


----------



## boo5ted

Just sold a bunch of lights, these currently are the only ones I have. I do have a LumaPower LM21 and a couple of Efest 10440s on the way.


----------



## murrydan

My newest addition, Hanko LF2XT


----------



## boo5ted

Wow, that's beautiful. Could have bought a cheap beater car for that price though lol.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That Hanko is a gentleman's flashlight. Gentlemen don't drive beaters.


----------



## trailhunter

TnC Dragon V1 and V3, bead blasted copper and stainless steel


----------



## boo5ted

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That Hanko is a gentleman's flashlight. Gentlemen don't drive beaters.



Touche.


----------



## flashlight nut




----------



## Scribe

Deadwood Custom Works Huckleberry


----------



## Rstype

Man that one is awesome scribe. I wanted one in TI with half swirls half smooth but could only find it in brass. Really sweet!


----------



## raindrop78

My favorite tactical flashlight so far.


----------



## archimedes




----------



## Triac

murrydan, a real work of art!


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That Hanko is a gentleman's flashlight. Gentlemen don't drive beaters.



Hey! I'm lucky enough to own a Hanko and I drive a beater.

But perhaps I'm not a gentleman!


----------



## boo5ted

Or you could say you drive a beater because you own a Hanko haha.


----------



## trailhunter

archimedes said:


>


Interesting, what are these?


----------



## peter yetman

Freelux Synergy......

https://frelux.com/collections/synergy1-edc-flashlight

P


----------



## easilyled

boo5ted said:


> Or you could say you drive a beater because you own a Hanko haha.



Ha! Yes, exactly! That was what I was thinking too! 

Its worth it though!


----------



## easilyled

Scribe said:


> Deadwood Custom Works Huckleberry



Beautiful Huckleberry Scribe, I managed to score one recently too. What size Star/Torx Driver is required for removing the default screws on the Huckleberry in order to swap the clip out like you've done?

Which driver would you recommend as I don't want to risk cross-threading the screws with a bad one?


----------



## trailhunter

My collection accumulated in 8 months. Originals were tm36 lite and tn36utvn which I've had for about 3 years.


----------



## MAD777

Great collection trailhunter [emoji106]


----------



## Nichia!

Awesome collection my friend. 



trailhunter said:


> My collection accumulated in 8 months. Originals were tm36 lite and tn36utvn which I've had for about 3 years.


----------



## Legenddkk




----------



## trailhunter

Nichia! said:


> Awesome collection my friend.


Thx bud, you inspired me to get all of them downstairs for a family photo


----------



## Sabrewulf

Latest picture of my go to.

Nothing fancy but a modified aaa for high lumens and several modes.


----------



## thermal guy

And old timer on a trip to the playground with my little one.


----------



## Rstype

Received my alpha “classic” shorty body triple today. It is the brush finish but was super excited all day to get home and open it up. Such a gorgeous light. Really wanted the triple format in alpha head and body. 

Got my wish. I know they were previously some triples made in the carbon fiber bodies. But wanted something more alpha ready made type. 

Can’t wait to use it. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter

Rstype said:


> Received my alpha “classic” shorty body triple today. It is the brush finish but was super excited all day to get home and open it up. Such a gorgeous light. Really wanted the triple format in alpha head and body.
> 
> Got my wish. I know they were previously some triples made in the carbon fiber bodies. But wanted something more alpha ready made type.
> 
> Can’t wait to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a clean piece.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

Congrats @Rstype, those shorty tubes are super rare.

Big fan of EN plating, too....


----------



## Scribe

OR BOSS Ti





Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribe

easilyled said:


> Beautiful Huckleberry Scribe, I managed to score one recently too. What size Star/Torx Driver is required for removing the default screws on the Huckleberry in order to swap the clip out like you've done?
> 
> Which driver would you recommend as I don't want to risk cross-threading the screws with a bad one?


It's a wiha torx driver. Gotta double check the size

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

C2, C2, C2
McClicky switch and clip from lumens factory came today(expecting the BLF light). So refurb time for a c2 beater generously from P. I had a cap and found a head in my parts bin, clip fitted, bobs your uncle(end one)


----------



## Steamboatsig

My small collection of lights. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rstype

archimedes said:


> Congrats @Rstype, those shorty tubes are super rare.
> 
> Big fan of EN plating, too....



yes the shorty tube were pretty scarce at one point. They started to offer them as body only not too long ago though. I would check them out if a shorty body interests you. 

It seems though that on the darksucks site they only have the “ready made” finish left. The others got sold out. I almost hesitated when I ordered my triple emmiter alpha. They sold out the next day. They were available on another section on their page as well.

agree very much though the EN plating is a superb finish for these alphas in my opinion. I almost don’t want to carry it it looks so nice. Might need to find a foxhanks to cover when carrying it.


----------



## peter yetman

it's certainly a lovely light. I never knew that Jason had made some Alpha Triples, I must pay more attention.
P


----------



## archimedes

Thanks @Rstype ... much appreciated[emoji106]


----------



## ven

3 zebra's missing, 2 lamps and an sc53w(in a jacket, in work and down stairs lol) the other 6


----------



## ven

G2 sst20


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

easilyled said:


> Hey! I'm lucky enough to own a Hanko and I drive a beater.
> 
> But perhaps I'm not a gentleman!



Time to choose, brother. Either the beater goes or the Hanko needs to be passed on. :nana:


----------



## thermal guy

Nice Z2. I need another one of them


----------



## Sos24




----------



## MAD777

Wow, ven! Look at all those Zebra lights! [emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Hi there Mike, hope all is good


----------



## thermal guy

Sos24 said:


>



What Swiss is that? Nice


----------



## Sos24

thermal guy said:


> What Swiss is that? Nice



Thanks. It is a custom SAK from Zhang (rain.z knives). It is a compact except the cork screw and hook were replaced with a Phillips and awl.


----------



## ven

thermal guy said:


> Nice Z2. I need another one of them



Cheers, yes one can not have too many z2's haha . Saying that, i have stopped at 3.......for now. I think a z3 might be a next option down the line.


----------



## thermal guy

Not a 3Z but close. I really love it. I have a thing for old school sf.


----------



## ven

Love it, that will do niiiiiicely


----------



## thermal guy

Got to hold on to this one. It’s really growing on me. I have tried every Malkoff drop in I have in it trying to figure out what I want to keep in her. Right now it’s got the new higher lumens M61 in it but the M61W looks good to me as well.


----------



## ven

thermal guy said:


> Got to hold on to this one. It’s really growing on me. I have tried every Malkoff drop in I have in it trying to figure out what I want to keep in her. Right now it’s got the new higher lumens M61 in it but the M61W looks good to me as well.



Sounds like you need another surefire host then


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

New tactical tailstanding cap / accidental activation guard for Quark lights. :twothumbs


----------



## ven

Think thats a great idea, nice a55!!!!:naughty:


----------



## xevious

A recent sampling of lights acquired over past 6 months, with the RRT-01 from about 5 years back. Comparison of 18650 and 18350 form factors. Latest acquisition was the FW3A triple, 2nd from right. Pretty much same length as the SC64c LE, both taking 18650's.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I really like the [email protected]@K of the FW3A. oo:


----------



## boo5ted

LM21 came in today.


----------



## staticx57




----------



## thermal guy

ven said:


> Sounds like you need another surefire host then



Well thanks to awesome CPF members I was able to get not just one but two Z2’s. One beater one in very good shape.a M361 will be going in one.


----------



## archimedes

Neat photo @staticx57 ... Optisolis quad ?

Would enjoy hearing further details of your build.


----------



## ven

thermal guy said:


> Well thanks to awesome CPF members I was able to get not just one but two Z2’s. One beater one in very good shape.a M361 will be going in one.



:rock: No question in my mind, not only is CPF one if not the best, but all round. Although nowhere near as frequent, other forums away from flashlights ,don’t come close.. Not only a good flashlight forum, it’s one of the best full stop.


----------



## staticx57

archimedes said:


> Neat photo @staticx57 ... Optisolis quad ?
> 
> Would enjoy hearing further details of your build.



Good eye! Yes, quad optisolis. Got a Macro lens and wanted to try it out...have a few more pics ill share.

Anyways I do have a build thread for that mod here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?448001-Convoy-quad-Optisolis-build


----------



## xevious

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I really like the [email protected]@K of the FW3A. oo:


Thanks. It's a really magnificent light for the price point. Poor man's HDS.  The Anduril UI is excellent, better than NarsilM in my opinion.


----------



## ven

Great pic staticx, yet to experience the opt. Ledil bloom?


----------



## _UPz




----------



## ven

Cool pic UPz


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> Great pic staticx, yet to experience the opt. Ledil bloom?



Yes it is! White version not the shiny one  Good to make it floody (and eliminate the donut hole)


----------



## _UPz

ven said:


> Cool pic UPz


Thanks ven!


----------



## ven

Randoms


----------



## boo5ted

New D3A came in today. 




















Best part is it came with a free 18650 cell! 



Good thing I've got extra 14500s laying around :laughing:


----------



## trailhunter

boo5ted said:


> New D3A came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best part is it came with a free 18650 cell!
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I've got extra 14500s laying around :laughing:


Stainless steel?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted

trailhunter said:


> Stainless steel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Titanium. 




Just talked to Going Gear and they told me that they must have forgotten to take the 18650 cell out before they shipped it to me. Some times Eagtac will load boxes with what fits from their order. I could just keep it or return it for a free 14500 cell. Might just hold on to it for other lights.


----------



## ven

8 out of 9


----------



## Modernflame

Interesting. I didn't figure Shaggy for a Zebralight man.


----------



## xevious

Modernflame said:


> Interesting. I didn't figure Shaggy for a Zebralight man.


Shaggy being near the Zebralights is just pure happenstance. He's closer to the CASIO G-Shock, which he has to wear for the violent rapid movements in his life. 

But what really caught my eye is the lamp... or vase? The ribbed shape looks a lot like a vintage Zebralight tube grip!


----------



## ven

Haha, the vase always gets the attention. Few G shocks


----------



## ven

All these years on, still packs a punch


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven, If you're not careful you're going to set something on fire.


----------



## thermal guy

SF M6’s have such a great look. Always wanted one. I remember watching spiderWick Chronicles with my kids and the young boy about 12 pulls out one and is using it to read under the covers I was like first that’s a little overkill and second how can this kid afford a light like that. That’s when my twins reminded me that it was just a movie dad 😂😂😂


----------



## Modernflame

thermal guy said:


> SF M6’s have such a great look. Always wanted one. I remember watching spiderWick Chronicles with my kids and the young boy about 12 pulls out one and is using it to read under the covers I was like first that’s a little overkill and second how can this kid afford a light like that. That’s when my twins reminded me that it was just a movie dad 



I chide myself every time I see an M6, as I used to own one, but foolishly let it go. Yep, paid $500 for it, too. Kinda makes HDS seem affordable. That's funny, though, about the film. There was a time when every actor conveniently had an M6 Guardian or an M4 Devastator whenever the sun set. Now they just get cool white LED's.


----------



## thermal guy

😂😂 Yep almost every kid in an Adventure movie somehow manages to get there hands on a 500 dollar light.


----------



## ViperaPiper




----------



## trailhunter

xevious said:


> Thanks. It's a really magnificent light for the price point. Poor man's HDS.  The Anduril UI is excellent, better than NarsilM in my opinion.


a light company should make aux lights with an diffuser ring behind that glowing ring so its constantly bright, that would be so sick

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

thermal guy said:


>  Yep almost every kid in an Adventure movie somehow manages to get there hands on a 500 dollar light.



1min 15s onward in insidious, 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77qfJ-jj-Lw


----------



## Modernflame

ven said:


> 1min 15s onward in insidious,
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77qfJ-jj-Lw



It's hilarious to me that he actually shook the light to activate it. Super premium light portrayed by muggles. Ha!


----------



## jmpaul320

nice m6 ven!


----------



## bykfixer

ViperaPiper said:


>



Man o man, that reminds me of my first 6P. I was sooooo stoked. 
Nice photo. 

Still a game changer in the midst of lumen wars.


----------



## gurdygurds

This is my stable currently. Mag ML50L running on two Eneloop AA, my "modified" E01, two copies of the Olight I3S, and a Zebra H53C. 

Untitled by Six Pound Cat, on Flickr


----------



## peter yetman

bykfixer said:


> Man o man, that reminds me of my first 6P. I was sooooo stoked.
> Nice photo.
> 
> Still a game changer in the midst of lumen wars.


I keep buying 6Ps and then I give them away once I've put a Malkoff in. Only to people who actually appreciate them and don't just chuck it in a drawer.
I need to find a good light that I can give to friends that won't break my bank.
P


----------



## ven

Modernflame said:


> It's hilarious to me that he actually shook the light to activate it. Super premium light portrayed by muggles. Ha!



Ha, and undone tail cap a little too much to lock out as well. 




jmpaul320 said:


> nice m6 ven!



Thank you, good to see you around, hope all is good.


----------



## trailhunter

ven said:


> 8 out of 9


What's the XXXXXXXL flashlight in the back?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

trailhunter said:


> What's the XXXXXXXL flashlight in the back?



The vase ??


----------



## bigburly912

Hahaha


----------



## trailhunter

archimedes said:


> The vase ??


"The vase" is fitting for such a huge light although, I would have went with "The behemoth" myself.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## thermal guy

archimedes said:


> The vase ??



😂😂😂 well you never know nowadays do you?


----------



## Jhun80




----------



## peter yetman

trailhunter said:


> "The vase" is fitting for such a huge light although, I would have went with "The behemoth" myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


If you go back over Ven's pictures, that vase in in most of the indoor shots.
P


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ven, If you're not careful you're going to set something on fire.



Yeah, those SF M6s are excellent fire-starting tools. Bit of crumpled up sheet of newspaper held close.... Sweet party trick! I love mine!


----------



## ven

The heat is crazy, here is me thinking the D4 and a like get hot! Can feel the heat/ burn from over a foot away OTF. 
The vase steels the show haha , I use the actual flowers to check colour temp and tints against.


----------



## Scribe

One of my favorites





Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Would be mine as well is that dark ti? Or lighting?, either way looks amazing.


----------



## ronin.graves

Nothing too fancy yet. I have a Fenix TAC35, a Surefire Defender , a few Olights, an EagTac D3A Ti, a Prometheus, and a Nebo iPal:










a Reylight Dawn and MechForce MechTorch:







and a new Ti (Winter) S1R II Baton:


----------



## ven




----------



## peter yetman

I always feel I should encourage you new boys, Nice to see your collection. In a few years you'll probably accumulate quite a few lights. There's people on here with upwards of six lights. I, myself have at least 12.
Good luck with your collection.
P

I can obviously do patronising, then. Hoho.
P


----------



## trailhunter

ronin.graves said:


>


I like the qrv2 that quick disconnect is soo nice

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted

New Reylight LAN came in today.


----------



## Naxos

My new copper Delta. Nachia 319a 5K.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trailhunter

boo5ted said:


> New Reylight LAN came in today.


Where do I order one from?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronin.graves

Thanks. I picked up the Prometheus along with one of their pens.
It's really a handy one to have in my slip or pocket when I don't feel like a bulkier carry:


----------



## trailhunter

ronin.graves said:


> Thanks. I picked up the Prometheus along with one of their pens and a Hinderer pen.
> It's really a handy one to have in my slip or pocket when I don't feel like a bulkier carry:


Nice edc pouch. Who makes it?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Love the set up ronin


----------



## ronin.graves

That's a Hitch & Timber. I think it's The Runt of Runt 2.0 if memory serves.
I have a bunch of H&T's stuff.
I also found a guy in Portugal who makes great stuff and sells it on etsy as BushGearLeatherWorks:


----------



## ronin.graves

Thanks. Been mostly into knives but starting to get more into lights and overall EDC.
I got a bunch of knife pictures up on imgur. My profile is RoninGraves if you want to check out some of my modest gear collection.


----------



## ven

Thread here for some knife and light pics, be good to see them
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...-Knife-amp-Light-pics-(Identify-your-images!)


----------



## boo5ted

trailhunter said:


> Where do I order one from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



From his website. 

https://www.reylight.net/product/reylight-titanium-lan/


----------



## archimedes




----------



## xevious

trailhunter said:


> Where do I order one from?


If money is no object, you'll enjoy it. Otherwise, be prepared to sink in half your monthly rent/mortgage to pay for one.

EDIT: Doh! Well, some Reylights are many hundreds... but apparently not the LAN. :twothumbs


----------



## Modernflame

ronin.graves said:


> That's a Hitch & Timber. I think it's The Runt of Runt 2.0 if memory serves.
> I have a bunch of H&T's stuff.
> I also found a guy in Portugal who makes great stuff and sells it on etsy as BushGearLeatherWorks:



That's really awesome. All of those leather carry options are a hobby unto themselves. I especially like the black leather / red stitch aesthetic.


----------



## trailhunter

xevious said:


> If money is no object, you'll enjoy it. Otherwise, be prepared to sink in half your monthly rent/mortgage to pay for one.


It says 80 bucks on the website, not 800 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter

Archimedes, how do you like those lights?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

trailhunter said:


> Archimedes, how do you like those lights?



The Frelux are great. Some of the best anodizing I've ever seen, too.

I have a few quibbles with the drivers they use, is really the only issue for me.

The Gen1 modes are spaced closely, and it starts on medium. The Gen2 (at least on mine) has a pretty substantial pre-flash, which isn't ideal for a driver that starts on low.


----------



## trailhunter

boo5ted said:


> From his website.
> 
> https://www.reylight.net/product/reylight-titanium-lan/


Ordered, how long is their shipping?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronin.graves

Yeah, he did fully custom combo of leather and stitching for me when I requested the slip. Didn't even charge more.


----------



## trailhunter

archimedes said:


> The Frelux are great. Some of the best anodizing I've ever seen, too.
> 
> I have a few quibbles with the drivers they use, is really the only issue for me.
> 
> The Gen1 modes are spaced closely, and it starts on medium. The Gen2 (at least on mine) has a pretty substantial pre-flash, which isn't ideal for a driver that starts on low.


I haven't seen this on the secondary market, how much do they usually go for when someone let's one go?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

trailhunter said:


> I haven't seen this on the secondary market, how much do they usually go for when someone let's one go? ....



The standard reply is to search the CPF marketplace for completed sales ... 

Oh, look ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=459021


----------



## trailhunter

archimedes said:


> The standard reply is to search the CPF marketplace for completed sales ...
> 
> Oh, look ...
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=459021


Wow, missed this.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious

trailhunter said:


> a light company should make aux lights with an diffuser ring behind that glowing ring so its constantly bright, that would be so sick


Agreed. Sort of like an alternative or companion to an LED illuminated switch. There are optics where you can use just one or 2 LED's behind a translucent covering that makes one contiguous band of illumination, and those could be multi-color enabled (so in the config menu, you could change the color).

Btw, I removed the 2nd GITD band... and I think it looks better. Don't have a photo convenient, so I just doctored previous image to illustrate.


----------



## boo5ted

trailhunter said:


> Ordered, how long is their shipping?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



From date of order to delivery was about two and a half weeks.


----------



## trailhunter

boo5ted said:


> From date of order to delivery was about two and a half weeks.


Ok thx!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tphill-63

I keep Surefire's in the car/truck/boat.


----------



## Nichia!

The long wait is finally over!! Today is the promised day!!


----------



## archimedes

Nichia! said:


> The long wait is finally over!! Today is the promised day!! ....



Congrats, can we guess how many flashlights are in the box ?


----------



## Nichia!

I was shocked how big the box was! It is a giant box!


----------



## Nichia!

It took me few hours just to take quick look to see what was inside the box! Funny thing is that I remember everything I bought and even the color of each light and the LEDs inside!


----------



## Nichia!

archimedes said:


> Congrats, can we guess how many flashlights are in the box ?



Thank you Arc! I don't know I didn't count them. After hours of unboxing I feel very very tried..


----------



## xevious

Nichia! said:


> I don't know I didn't count them. After hours of unboxing I feel very very tried..


Are you replacing your entire flashlight collection?


----------



## the0dore3524

Nichia! said:


> It took me few hours just to take quick look to see what was inside the box! Funny thing is that I remember everything I bought and even the color of each light and the LEDs inside!



Post a pic of everything you got!


----------



## Nichia!

In case you are wondering I paid 500$ for shipping alone!!!!


----------



## xevious

Nichia! said:


> In case you are wondering I paid 500$ for shipping alone!!!!


Whoa... wha?? $500 for _shipping alone_? Where the heck do you live?  Most companies have shipping cost breaks above certain total cost thresholds. Or was this a job related order that required expedited delivery?


----------



## archimedes

Nichia! said:


> It took me few hours just to take quick look to see what was inside the box! Funny thing is that I remember everything I bought and even ... the LEDs inside!



All Nichia ?


----------



## ven

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet Christmas!!!! Congrats , no dark nights for you!


----------



## Nichia!

archimedes said:


> All Nichia ?




No, most of them!!


I had this wired feeling when I started unboxing and seeing all the lights inside..

I felt sick!!! Yes I swear I felt very very bad and I don't know why? But seeing all of these lights at once and I know am not going to use most of them just makes me very sick?!

Maybe I need to start wts thread soon!


By the way today I found a shipping method from my country to the rest of the world!!!! But it is really really expensive!


----------



## bykfixer

Solitaire with a aaa minimag clip and a Vapresso Play vaper pod. 





Clip reversed for hat brim use.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Nichia! said:


> In case you are wondering I paid 500$ for shipping alone!!!!



Please tell us it was only $50. $500 is a pretty hard pill to swallow.


----------



## boo5ted

Where do you live, the moon?

$500 for shipping is rediculous.


----------



## trailhunter

$500 pesos? That's like 26 dollars, not bad for such a giant box 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## the0dore3524

trailhunter said:


> $500 pesos? That's like 26 dollars, not bad for such a giant box
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



That’s what I’m thinking. Or $50. One or the other pls haha.


----------



## Nichia!

They took 500$ shipping and 75$ (I asked my forward to remove all the invoices from the box) as tax when It arrived at my country


----------



## Nichia!

33.07 pounds


----------



## Nichia!

No it was 500$ US dollars! For shipping alone!!! And another 75$ for the customs


----------



## FLfrk

I hope the cost of the flashlights was something like $100 [emoji23] but for some reason I doubt it.


----------



## trailhunter

Show us what's in the box already, I'm dying in suspense 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

Yes, this has been an entertaining off-topic diversion, but I think getting back to "Photos of your lights" it's probably time.


----------



## Nichia!

There was 101 flashlight in the box with some other stuff like flashlights spare parts..etc


----------



## archimedes

Nichia! said:


> There was 101 flashlight in the box with some other stuff like flashlights spare parts..etc


I was going to guesstimate a hundred, lol. Would you post some photos of the lights themselves ?


----------



## Nichia!

I was recording a video for you guys but my little girl injured her head and I took her to hospital and I was shaking and very afraid


----------



## MAD777

Our prayer is for her to have a speedy recovery, Nichia! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia!

MAD777 said:


> Our prayer is for her to have a speedy recovery, Nichia!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



Thank you very much for the kind words my friend..

She is okay now and sleeping and I have to take her to hospital again in 7 days to remove to the surgical thread.. i couldn't look at her I was in pain and only holding her hand and pray to god.. 


Doctors said she will be fine in the next few days and nothing to worry about.. but the wound was very bad and big..

I


----------



## xevious

Nichia! said:


> Thank you very much for the kind words my friend..
> She is okay now and sleeping and I have to take her to hospital again in 7 days to remove to the surgical thread.. i couldn't look at her I was in pain and only holding her hand and pray to god..
> Doctors said she will be fine in the next few days and nothing to worry about.. but the wound was very bad and big..
> I


So sorry to hear of the accident but glad to know that your daughter was treated successfully. Just be sure to look into post-surgical care, to minimize scarring. There are creams like cocoa-butter and aloe that help, plus make sure to use strong SPF lotion on that area if she gets sun exposure this spring & summer.


----------



## ven

Sorry to hear nichia, wish her a speedy recovery. Young skin heals well.

Little 319a











16340 fed........not the most user friendly with 6 cells lol


----------



## Nichia!

Thank you very much my friends.. she is okay now..


Ven beautiful as always. Do u like the tint?


----------



## Genna

A pair of Surefire E2D with PK KL1 Prototype head and PK Incan head


----------



## trailhunter

Just came in the mail





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Nichia! said:


> Thank you very much my friends.. she is okay now..
> 
> 
> Ven beautiful as always. Do u like the tint?



I do yes, I have a 319a 4K in an e2d also. Quite pleasing on the eye !


----------



## ven

Genna said:


> A pair of Surefire E2D with PK KL1 Prototype head and PK Incan head




:wow::wow:


----------



## xevious

trailhunter said:


> Just came in the mail


Beautiful. Um, care to tell us what it is?


----------



## trailhunter

xevious said:


> Beautiful. Um, care to tell us what it is?


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=458958&share_fid=19597&share_type=t

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## staticx57




----------



## peter yetman

Wow, I've never seen a selection of liughts where the cheap option was Titanium!.
That looks lovely.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

peter yetman said:


> Wow, I've never seen a selection of liughts where the cheap option was Titanium!.
> That looks lovely.
> P



HA! Your idea of cheap and my idea of cheap are worlds apart.


----------



## xevious

trailhunter said:


> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=458958&share_fid=19597&share_type=t
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


So you can't say what it is... but then give a link that is broken instead. :shakehead 


I took the link and "purified" it back to a usable URL: 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...share_tid=458958&share_fid=19597&share_type=t

And discovered it's a custom flashlight from George7806, called the Balaton.


----------



## peter yetman

I think not! My socks have more holes than a Swiss Cheese.

P


----------



## trailhunter

xevious said:


> So you can't say what it is... but then give a link that is broken instead. :shakehead I just don't get why some people do this, post a flashlight photo then become very reticent to reveal its identity, like it's meant only for those in the know.


Mobile device here. Link broken? Works for me

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious

trailhunter said:


> Mobile device here. Link broken? Works for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


It's working for you because you're using TapaTalk. Notice it starts out with that domain. If someone is not using TapaTalk, it doesn't work.


----------



## peter yetman

Man, someone needs to relax.
P


----------



## ven

Fantastic pic staticx


----------



## AVService

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted

xevious said:


> Beautiful. Um, care to tell us what it is?



Was going to say it's a flashlight, duh. :nana:


----------



## staticx57

ven said:


> Fantastic pic staticx


Thank you sir!


----------



## thermal guy

peter yetman said:


> Wow, I've never seen a selection of liughts where the cheap option was Titanium!.
> That looks lovely.
> P



Lol I was thinking the exact same thing my friend.


----------



## thermal guy

Nichia! said:


> I was recording a video for you guys but my little girl injured her head and I took her to hospital and I was shaking and very afraid



Glad she’s ok. Boy bad luck huh. Son got hurt just a little while back didn’t he? All good I hope.


----------



## Nichia!

thermal guy said:


> Glad she’s ok. Boy bad luck huh. Son got hurt just a little while back didn’t he? All good I hope.





Thank you for kind words my dear friend. Yes very very bad luck since the beginning of the year


----------



## Nichia!

As promised  this what was inside the box


----------



## Nichia!




----------



## Nichia!




----------



## Nichia!




----------



## Nichia!




----------



## Nichia!




----------



## Nichia!




----------



## xevious

*/\* You outfitting a small army, *Nichia! *? :laughing:


----------



## Nichia!

xevious said:


> */\* You outfitting a small army, *Nichia! *? :laughing:




lol [emoji23] been waiting for these for months and I finally got them


----------



## FLfrk

Holy... MOLY. Seems like a pretty big army to me...


----------



## thermal guy

Hey what’s the story with that Maglite? I like that!


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

I'll take two 6P's for hosts and the 2 drop ins and also the M6 please.


----------



## FLfrk

I’d like to see them all in a big pile. To show my wife when I get two lights in one package or two packages in a day and get that evil look...


----------



## boo5ted

Hoe.

Lee. 

Chit. 

That's a lot of lights lol.


----------



## bykfixer

thermal guy said:


> Hey what’s the story with that Maglite? I like that!



I thought the same thing. lol



Diggin' those ArmyTeks AV.


----------



## Nichia!

The maglite is special made


----------



## _UPz

Some dust on my olight smini thunder grey stainless steel lens retaining ring.


----------



## xevious

_UPz said:


> Some dust on my olight smini thunder grey stainless steel lens retaining ring.


A little microfiber cloth can wipe that off quite easily.  I always keep that handy when taking closeup photos.


----------



## boo5ted




----------



## bykfixer

Auuugh! The Green!!

Make it stop. Make it stooooooop.....


----------



## boo5ted

Funny, it's not even close to the same color in person. The camera makes it look much more green in pics.


----------



## bykfixer

I definitely understand that.

A couple of years ago a new super duper ultra bright light had arrived...one that held for about 8 seconds from a special battery then suddenly fell to 40% output and how eeeeeverybody was raving about such awesomeness.

Besides the flat out BS touted I remembered this in beam shots




And kept thinking "really?" First off you guys are being fooled into believing this nonsense. So fooled in fact you forget to notice the beam is way worse than many of the green tints you hate so much.

Often times it's very difficult to get the camera to mimic what your eyes see. Whoever said cameras don't lie had never experienced digital photography.


----------



## Naxos

Nichia! said:


> lol [emoji23] been waiting for these for months and I finally got them



Any of those going to be for sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nichia!

Naxos said:


> Any of those going to be for sale?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Maybe, I don't know yet.


----------



## archimedes

Naxos said:


> Any of those going to be for sale?





Nichia! said:


> Maybe, I don't know yet.



On CPF, we do sales talk in the Marketplace side, and no sales talk in the discussion side


----------



## Naxos

archimedes said:


> On CPF, we do sales talk in the Marketplace side, and no sales talk in the discussion side



Will do, was just wondering if they were all for him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## archimedes

Naxos said:


> Will do, was just wondering if they were all for him....



Understood, and thanks.

Someone seeing photos of a hundred items here, many identical duplicates, could think otherwise and get this thread off-topic right quick


----------



## xdayv

trailhunter said:


> Just came in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Was waiting for a Balaton to come out in the wild, thanks for sharing!


----------



## peter yetman

Ra Twisty with Nichia 219B 4500k and Icarus Driver.


P


----------



## peter yetman

Ra Twisty with Triple Nichia 219B 4500k R9080 and Icarus Driver.






P


----------



## bykfixer

Worth saying twice. But the picture was missing the first time.


----------



## Modernflame

peter yetman said:


> Ra Twisty with Triple Nichia 219B 4500k R9080 and Icarus Driver.
> 
> P



Seeing that distinctive HDS form factor with a triple optic is surreal. On a side note, I'm entertaining a quiet fantasy that the letters S-H-U-T on your sign are followed by a space and then U-P. I need one for my office.


----------



## peter yetman

I need one for my T Shirt.





P


----------



## ven

Love it P, super cool. That gate looks about perfect for a line of lights, ready to get some beam pics across the field


----------



## peter yetman

bykfixer said:


> Worth saying twice. But the picture was missing the first time.



The first one was taken in the dark. 
P


----------



## _UPz




----------



## Stefano

I have a Kettler Basic weight station at home.
I no longer use it but it is still very useful.
I use the seat as a support for two small backpacks, in the upper part of the metal arms I place the Armytek Headlamps, on the lower handles of the arms instead I attach the Zebralight (two per arm)




[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## thermal guy

Lol yep my weight station has become a very good clothes rack. 😁


----------



## AVService

thermal guy said:


> Lol yep my weight station has become a very good clothes rack. 



I have often wondered what those were used for?


----------



## trailhunter

My reylights finally came in





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

trailhunter said:


> My reylights finally came in.


 
Great picture! :thumbsup:


----------



## peter yetman

A quick family shot while the sun is out.




Back row: Wildcat v5, MD2 219b, MD2 219b Triple, XM-L2 Hound Dog, MD4 219b Triple, G2 DD XP-L, G2 Solarforcxe drop in, Z2 empty.
Front row: PK Knight on Quark 123 body, MDC 219b, MDC E2 Scout head, Ra Twisty Hi Cri SSC P4, HDS 170N, Ra Twisty 219b Triple.
P


----------



## ven

Very nice USA made kick a55 family of lights there P Is that a Toyota ute?


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Great picture! :thumbsup:




+1


----------



## Modernflame

peter yetman said:


> Back row: Wildcat v5, MD2 219b, MD2 219b Triple



The Wildcat and the MD2 are stylishly wearing tuxedos. Must be a black tie affair.


----------



## peter yetman

They both shrick back in shame when they how I dress.
P


----------



## peter yetman

ven said:


> Very nice USA made kick a55 family of lights there P Is that a Toyota ute?


Yes it's in its 20th year and just got througfh another MOT, with a little help from my friends.
P


----------



## id30209

peter yetman said:


> HDS 170N



Peter, can you post a picture of the business end, emitter and label?
I have one Ra but can’t tell what version is it


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> Yes it's in its 20th year and just got througfh another MOT, with a little help from my friends.
> P



:rock: They dont make em like they use to!


----------



## usdiver

HDS Tactical Rotary 250 (polished Ti bezel w 3 trits)


----------



## ven

Nice pair US diver,


----------



## id30209

Good setup usdiver[emoji106]


----------



## usdiver

Kindly appreciated guys. The lanyard is my own work which I m building for those wanting additional options to carry without worry [emoji6]


----------



## seery

The HL55 is our all-time favorite headlamp.

This one gets used around the farm a couple hours every day. It gets banged, bumped and dropped, but just keeps on working.


----------



## trailhunter

nothing more enjoyable than seeing lights be put to good use.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## akula88

A lazy father's day afternoon... lights, bodies and heads




There is only one 18650 light (Klarus XT2C [2013]) in this group. The rest would be powered by 2xCR123, 17650, 17500, 18340, AA and AAA. I was a SF 'E-series' fanatic, still do 'lust' for new versions, but I have set my tolerance level very high and had resisted them :wave:... A lot of the heads were mod'd by Chop, but circa 2005-6, but most KL/KX are stock SF. The latest of the mod'd heads are the one on the EB1 and LX2 - done by DatiLED. There are three McGizmo Aleph heads, plus another E1/2 head mod'd to accomodate a pill. 6P heads are with LED drops-ins just to fulfill my curiosity.


From the above group -- my 3 AA lights, with Manker E11 and Lumintop Tool AA (latest addition) being 14500 compatible, albeit I don't have these on my (battery) inventory.


----------



## peter yetman

Nice collection you have there.
P


----------



## bykfixer

An oldie but goody flashback pic. 





Working at night the moon shone off the hood of my truck and behind me in the distance were free lumens from a street light. I thought "why not?"


----------



## knucklegary

PK Rocket stands alone in the shadow of many wannabes:bow:


----------



## id30209

Great pic mr.fixer and agree with[emoji3516]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## staticx57

Got my Balaton in. Just need to pick sleeves and it will be all set.  May also not be a stock offered LED.


----------



## ven

:wow:


----------



## trailhunter

What kinda emitter is in it? Looks like a 219b

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia!

It's nichia C


----------



## staticx57

trailhunter said:


> What kinda emitter is in it? Looks like a 219b
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk









:thinking:


----------



## Sos24




----------



## mcbrat

my round tube customs...


----------



## ven

Love them mcbrat


----------



## peter yetman

What's the bottom left one, please?
It looks very expensive, but beautiful. Just like me.
P


----------



## id30209

My grail, Peter. 
It should be Mac EDC


----------



## Nichia!

staticx57 said:


> :thinking:




Am wrong! It's definitely not nichia C! I think it's some kind of Osram high CRI??


----------



## peter yetman

id30209 said:


> My grail, Peter.
> It should be Mac EDC


Very nice, good luck with your quest.
P


----------



## mcbrat

id30209 said:


> My grail, Peter.
> It should be Mac EDC



correct, it is a first run Mac Ti EDC with following mods:

AlTiN coated (clip and screws too) by Modamag
18350 Bored by Barry at Precision works
machined inside head for side o-ring for the window, and a Trident single emitter engine added with optic by Jeff Hanko
swapped out optic for reflector by me.


----------



## staticx57

Nichia! said:


> Am wrong! It's definitely not nichia C! I think it's some kind of Osram high CRI??



Yep. It is a Osram Square of the CQAR generation which is famous for both being very high CRI and having great tint as well. This particular variant is 2700k and its tint bin is entirely below the BBL.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## Modernflame

Your lights are in the phantom zone? Kneel before Zod!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Modernflame said:


> Your lights are in the phantom zone? Kneel before Zod!



18650 Quark bodies are like baby crows. Everyone knows they exist, but very few people have actually seen one.


----------



## euroken

Used to have one but I sold it long ago. The biggest problem with the Quark 18650 was that the tight tolerance on the head threads would sever the head end o-ring consistently. Couldn't get enough spare o-rings at the time.


----------



## thermal guy

Modernflame said:


> Your lights are in the phantom zone? Kneel before Zod!



😂😂😂😂 I just got that! Lol. I’m getting slower in my old age.


----------



## BluGrass

TCOB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter

BluGrass said:


> TCOB
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want more detail on plumbing.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BluGrass

trailhunter said:


> I want more detail on plumbing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Not plumbing sir. Fire sprinkler pump doing the annual inspection/ pump run. Making sure that it stills hits the numbers. Ran like a champ. 750 gpm @ 260 psi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter

Must he a very large building for that kinda piping on a fire sprinkler system

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BluGrass

trailhunter said:


> Must he a very large building for that kinda piping on a fire sprinkler system
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Yes 25 stories. Actually has 2 750 gpm pumps. 1 primary and 1 secondary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242

The result of a little work on these three lights in the last view weeks:







Okluma DC1 Brass patina & stonewashed (twice)











Aonic Triple Bronze (same treatment as the DC1)











Aonic Triple Ti heat coloured and stonwashed, again heat coloured (with Blair´s Death) and stonewashed


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Very nice, Eric. Very nice indeed! :twothumbs


----------



## thermal guy

Those clips are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Eric242

Thanks guys


----------



## kamagong

Mr. Postman brought my E1E today. 






This is my first E1E, I had forgotten how small they are. Can't believe how compact it is compared to my high CRI 219c Q-III.


----------



## ven

What an awesome post man, he has great taste ! Got to love the E1e, yes so tiny, it is still surprising today for me.


----------



## KooDeRR Whistle

The two I carry everyday, Surefire EB2 Backup and 4Sevens Preon 2


----------



## Jimmyboots




----------



## peter yetman

Nice solid lights, Jimmy.
I do like the OR Tail.
P


----------



## thermal guy

Old school 9Z light love the form factor of it and not to much that can go wrong with it .



Running a M61W


----------



## Jimmyboots

Thanks Peter. Love the Older Surefire TG. 


Here’s a lumen factory e head on a Malkoff


----------



## thermal guy

That is a nice setup.


----------



## peter yetman

Always had a thing about yellow waterproof lights.
This was my first serious one. It's battered and bruised but still going strong.
It's my only surviving incan that hasn't been "improved".
P


----------



## bykfixer

Very nice Pete. That was a goody.


----------



## lusan_senna

The lights received in the past three months..


----------



## trailhunter

Beautiful pics

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## CREEXHP70LED

trailhunter said:


> Beautiful pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk





HA! I was thinking the exact same thing, those pictures are really nice!


----------



## trailhunter

I posted this somewhere else around here but what the hell, posting it here too. I hope to get the copper bezel from FF soon.





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia!

Changed the LEDs on my D4 Titanium from nichia C to nichia B R80 4500k


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## pilo7448

Ti Bitz









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia!

Today keychain Edc


----------



## Nichia!

Today Edc


----------



## MAD777

That's a pocket full of lumens, LOL.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia!

MAD777 said:


> That's a pocket full of lumens, LOL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




I like aaa lights a lot


----------



## thermal guy

As do I. Technology has gotten so good a AAA Light now is brighter then a 2X123 half pound light of the past.


----------



## pilo7448

47's cr123 Ti with blood money bead.





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sos24




----------



## lusan_senna

I received these lights a few days ago...

Copper FW3A 219C 
Copper E07 SST20 NW CRI95 
Titanium E07 Cree XP-L HI V3 CW
Sand D4 V2 SST20 NW






.




.


----------



## lusan_senna

My E07 Corps..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

lusan_senna said:


> My E07 Corps..



When I was a schoolboy we had a saying - Too cool for school! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nichia!

These are gorgeous lights [emoji122]🏻[emoji122]🏻[emoji122]🏻


----------



## lusan_senna

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> When I was a schoolboy we had a saying - Too cool for school! :thumbsup:



Haha~ thanks~


----------



## _UPz




----------



## pilo7448

Aleph 19 head and Ti rpm body and tail





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

Titanium Oveready BOSS ...


----------



## Stormbringer




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A Foursevens Knight and a posse of Paladins.


----------



## peter yetman

It would be great to set up a chess set with those.
P


----------



## pilo7448

My Novatac family





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimitz68

^ Very nice! I can't quite tell, are any of these modded or are they all original?


----------



## pilo7448

Nimitz68 said:


> ^ Very nice! I can't quite tell, are any of these modded or are they all original?


All original so far.. But I would love to get a couple modded but I hear there a beast to tear down. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sos24

Newest addition.


----------



## pilo7448

Sos24 said:


> Newest addition.


Hey.. Just saw you on FF!.. Cool light

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sos24

pilo7448 said:


> Hey.. Just saw you on FF!.. Cool light
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



Thanks. FF?


----------



## pilo7448

Flashlight Fanatics?.. Was that not you? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sos24

pilo7448 said:


> Flashlight Fanatics?.. Was that not you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



No, it wasn’t.


----------



## Nimitz68

pilo7448 said:


> All original so far.. But I would love to get a couple modded but I hear there a beast to tear down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



I have heard the same. I am having member CRX_ in the UK mod my first gen EDC 120P into a triple Nichia 219C 4000K CRI 92+ 18350 beauty. He does amazing work using hand tools only, and I'm really looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## pilo7448

Nimitz68 said:


> I have heard the same. I am having member CRX_ in the UK mod my first gen EDC 120P into a triple Nichia 219C 4000K CRI 92+ 18350 beauty. He does amazing work using hand tools only, and I'm really looking forward to receiving it.


Sent you a Dm[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## flashlight nut

Fellhoelter Ti Pen and a Ti Malkoff VME Head with a McGizmo Tri-Pak Body.


----------



## Nichia!

Edc


----------



## trailhunter

Nichia! said:


> Edc


I really like the contouring on that astrolux?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia!

Thank you. That astrolux comes with nichia B


----------



## trailhunter

Nichia! said:


> Thank you. That astrolux comes with nichia B


What's the light on far right?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia!

Delete


----------



## Nichia!

trailhunter said:


> What's the light on far right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Zebralight SC600w Mk lll (thrower version) from the first run


----------



## Phil2015

Heres my Nitecore TM26 4000LM light, had it just over a year now and no problems so far.


----------



## Nichia!




----------



## trailhunter

Soon to be nichia 219b sw30,sw35, sw40,sw45,sw45k





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## knucklegary

Congrats on sextuplets.. Why twin sw45?


----------



## boo5ted

knucklegary said:


> Congrats on sextuplets.. Why twin sw45?



Why not? lol


----------



## trailhunter

boo5ted said:


> Why not? lol


Basically this 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## knucklegary

Haha! Sounds good to me!


----------



## trailhunter

Phil2015 said:


> Heres my Nitecore TM26 4000LM light, had it just over a year now and no problems so far.


Love it! Such a classic. I have a tm36 lite I've had since 2015, wouldn't get rid of it ever.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## lusan_senna

trailhunter said:


> Soon to be nichia 219b sw30,sw35, sw40,sw45,sw45k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



Wow! you are so crazy~ :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Do you guys know what else is crazy? Reposting pictures post after post after post. FYI, they can be deleted from the quote...... please.


----------



## peter yetman

Yup, I know I allow a lot of things to annoy me, but that one has me climbing up the wall. Along with quoting a post as long as the Dead Sea Scrolls and just writing something fatuous like "Lol!"
Back in your box now, Peter.
P


----------



## pilo7448

Mangkhut








Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Today's mail-call. The 4Sevens MiNi is reunited with its big brother. Both are satin titanium. :naughty:


----------



## Nichia!




----------



## trailhunter

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Do you guys know what else is crazy? Reposting pictures post after post after post. FYI, they can be deleted from the quote...... please.


That's what's nice about reddit. You can reply without this concern. Forums are somewhat outdated in how they handle this. It actually causes less collaboration because people don't want to go in and retroactively modify a reply, no one can be bothered with this extra effort when people are on the go and just drop in on occasion and pay tributes to something they like to see.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Shiny or Black?


----------



## boo5ted

Definitely shiny, not even a question.


----------



## pilo7448

47's





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

SWEET collection, pilo! :thumbsup:


----------



## pilo7448

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> SWEET collection, pilo! [emoji106]


Ty sir. [emoji869]

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## eraursls1984

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Do you guys know what else is crazy? Reposting pictures post after post after post. FYI, they can be deleted from the quote...... please.


This use to bother me when connection speeds were slow. Now that a page loads in no time, I like that it gives me a quick reference as to what the reply is to.


----------



## peter yetman

It's a pain in the bott on a mobile phone.
P


----------



## nosuchagency




----------



## Jimmyboots

My old school mdc


----------



## boo5ted

New FW3A


----------



## pilo7448

Surefire E1e (with E1d body)





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Modernflame

pilo7448 said:


> Surefire E1e (with E1d body)



Is that the Spyderco McBee?


----------



## pilo7448

Modernflame said:


> Is that the Spyderco McBee?


Yes sir!.. Its a little tank .. With the lanyard on there i can flick the knife open

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## peter yetman

Necer had a keyring light before. Now, thanks to usdiver I have a Muyshondt Aeon.






P


----------



## ven

Very cool P


----------



## peter yetman

A bit too cool to be seen with me.
P


----------



## Modernflame

Well done, Peter. Looks great.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## KLancelot

https://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae4/KLancelot/IMG_6677.jpg

An old Maratac (Natural Finish) from 2010. Time for an upgrade but still a great light!


----------



## ChrisGarrett

peter yetman said:


> Necer had a keyring light before. Now, thanks to usdiver I have a Muyshondt Aeon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P



I’m more interested in what those two skeleton keys unlock.

Nice light!

Chris


----------



## peter yetman

Front door to the house and the Brewery.
There's nothing worth stealing though, unless you're into ancient HiFi and weird lights.
Oh, beer I s'pose.
P


----------



## trailhunter

TnC Cu/SS Dragons XHP70.2 shelf queens!





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Gorgeous eye-candy, trailhunter! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pilo7448

I didn't realize how many 3a's i had.





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

pilo7448 said:


> I didn't realize how many 3a's i had.



Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coppet

True, the small AAAs multiply uncontrollably


----------



## pilo7448

Ty Chauncey! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## pilo7448

Coppet said:


> True, the small AAAs multiply uncontrollably


Wow... Nice! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia!

Just opened!

I was wondering what’s feel like? Premium quality just like everything else from Surefire! Perfect


----------



## _UPz

full resolution


----------



## wraithpc




----------



## boo5ted

Newest aquisition.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

boo5ted said:


> Newest aquisition.



:thumbsup: Congratulations! Love the Ti. Bolt-Action. Such a unique piece of Foursevens history.


----------



## boo5ted

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :thumbsup: Congratulations! Love the Ti. Bolt-Action. Such a unique piece of Foursevens history.



Thanks, now I just need to find the matching pen under $400 lol.


----------



## pilo7448

Love me so some 47's too!.. Now i just need the Ti.. Lol








Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A little something to hold you guys while you hunt.


----------



## boo5ted

That mini TiBolt pen though. 








My birthday is coming up pretty soon Chauncey. 



Just sayin'. :wave:


----------



## pilo7448

NICE Chauncey! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks, guys. I gifted the pen to my mother. She uses it every morning to work the crossword. I'm in no hurry for its return. 

Happy birthday, boo!


----------



## boo5ted

It's not for a few months but thanks bud! 


The Ti lights wanted a group photo this afternoon.


----------



## Sirocco

This one is in my pocket everyday.


----------



## pilo7448

A couple of Legos ive been playing with.





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Great pics guys, love the 47 bolt's. Very nice LEGO pilo


----------



## CobraMan

boo5ted - very nice - gotta love titanium!

What are the 2 lights on either side of the ReyLight?

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## boo5ted

From left to right
Thrunite Ti
EagTac D3A
Reylite Ti Lan
Lumintop FW3Ti Polished titanium
Atlas C57 
4sevens TiBolt


----------



## CobraMan

Thank you boo5ted!

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## boo5ted

No problemo.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A few Goliaths and MiNIs.


----------



## cody12

Shouldn't this light have grip rings?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## pilo7448

Wow Chauncey! .. Youve got some customs there too.. Heres my 47's.






Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## cody12

About previous post. Referencing unboxing of G2Z

Sent from my SM-T800 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## id30209

Guys, those 47’s...heavy breathing...


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## LedTed

_UPz said:


> full resolution


 
Wow, that NC D10 looks brand new!


----------



## _UPz

LedTed said:


> Wow, that NC D10 looks brand new!



Yeah, nursed AF. One of my favourite EDC lights. I still have a pair of them new in box, mint condition, for the day this one needs a replacement.


----------



## Cerealand

Edited..


----------



## ven

Great pic as always UPz:thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

pilo7448 said:


> Wow Chauncey! .. Youve got some customs there too.. Heres my 47's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



Whether or not you like using Foursevens lights, you have to admit they made some of the best-looking production lights ever. :twothumbs


----------



## _UPz




----------



## pilo7448

_UPz said:


>


Ooh.. Nice! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## AVService

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _UPz

pilo7448 said:


> Ooh.. Nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



Thanks!!


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## peter yetman

Ah, one of the last 2 mode ones.
I hopefully have one coming when the Icarus drivers are back in stock.
P


----------



## thermal guy

A few of my shiny ones.


----------



## Modernflame

thermal guy said:


> A few of my shiny ones.



Cool. I had forgotten about your NASA space flashlight. :twothumbs


----------



## thermal guy

I love that little light. And the tint/beam is the best I have seen for close work. Under say 15-20 feet. Probably work real well in a small cockpit 👍😂😂😂


----------



## trailhunter

Got a used s2 copper, had some dings from a fall that I polished out and converted to a triple xplhi 5d v2, v54 driver and Hoops triple copper pill (it's a work of art) spits out 2800 lumens at start up.





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## trailhunter

Some of my recent fw3 builds, all are 219b sw30 r9050.





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice:twothumbs


----------



## id30209

trailhunter said:


> Some of my recent fw3 builds, all are 219b sw30 r9050.


Have you flashed the driver with custom FW or you used stock 219 driver?


----------



## ven

Been forever and a day since i have posted a light pic:fail: So here is one


----------



## ven

little G fire


----------



## MAD777

Ha-ha, when you post ven, you make it count! LOL

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209

Daaaaaaang ven. You sure as hell know how to make an entry!


----------



## ven

Haha guys thanks, hope all is good:grouphug:


----------



## peter yetman

What's happened to the vase, ven?
P


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> What's happened to the vase, ven?
> P




What vase??




















:nana:


----------



## thermal guy

Lol there all set for different times😂😂😂


----------



## Modernflame

thermal guy said:


> Lol there all set for different times



Shaggy says it looks like 1500 hours.


----------



## peter yetman




----------



## pilo7448

Mangkhut in bronze by Dome Julladilok





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

thermal guy said:


> Lol there all set for different times



Aye they are bl00dy well not mr thermal!!!!!!! They are withing a minute(well maybe not the baby G's as they are not mine! ) But the others are all close.......my slight OCD would not allow it, unless of course i have not noticed 



Modernflame said:


> Shaggy says it looks like 1500 hours.



:laughing:

I got my lad(years back) the full scooby stuff, van , everything. As kids are, neglected and chucked down the side of his bed. I rescued shaggy, so he stays with me and my lights/watches now


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Similar size, similar output around 700lm


----------



## ven

4 3 4


----------



## _UPz

amazing stuff, ven! :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> What vase??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nana:



Nice pic., Brother. :thumbsup:
Good to see Shaggy guarding the collection.


----------



## ven

_UPz said:


> amazing stuff, ven! :twothumbs


:thumbsup: Back at you, love your pics




Monocrom said:


> Nice pic., Brother. :thumbsup:
> Good to see Shaggy guarding the collection.



Cheers Yep, he has been there a while now, kind of grown attached.

Thanks for kind words guys, lets see some of yours :naughty:


----------



## ven

Kind of hidden, but shaggy is guarded by 2 classics........can you guess what they are


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

Great picture Mark. Like the lights and the watch, especially the frosted Ti Boss70.


----------



## MAD777

Keep 'em coming, ven! [emoji3]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thanks guys:twothumbs


----------



## toto07

Armytek Partner + Tom Anderson Pen


----------



## Modernflame

USA made 1x18650 trio. (Malkoff Hound Dog 18650, Elzetta Bones, HDS Executive)


----------



## boo5ted




----------



## trailhunter

Raw aluminum?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## pilo7448

trailhunter said:


> Raw aluminum?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Right (blue) is aluminum
Left (raw) titanium 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Awesome mr flame, the lantern looks cool to


----------



## boo5ted

trailhunter said:


> Raw aluminum?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk





pilo7448 said:


> Right (blue) is aluminum
> Left (raw) titanium
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



Yep, this. ^^^^^


----------



## trailhunter

Polished 2.1, upgraded triple xpl 5d v2, bypassed springs





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted

Good looking light, I've got a Ti Dawn on the way.


----------



## trailhunter

boo5ted said:


> Good looking light, I've got a Ti Dawn on the way.


Congrats! What trits are you thinking of?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted

Not sure yet, thinking blue/yellow/green combo. Waiting for the light and the HTP Arrow Ti clip to arrive and then I'll decide. If I fill all the holes in the light and clip, I'll have almost twice as much as the light in just trits lol.


----------



## Jimmyboots

My bodyguard and m61LL.


----------



## pilo7448

McGizmo mule with Cw mod





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## _UPz




----------



## ven

Awesome pics

Inspired by mr flame, US line up


----------



## Monocrom

Impressive how they stand at attention. :twothumbs


----------



## rjking

Tributes. Fivemega 3P and Ti E1e


----------



## boo5ted

Atlas C57 (Ti/CF)
Nitecore MH12GTS
Foursevens/Fellhoelter TiBolt
FW3T
FW3A
Reylight TiLan
Eagtac D3A Ti
Surefire Titan Plus
Lumapower LM21
Maglite Solitaire (with led upgrade)
Reylight Copper Pineapple Mini
Thrunite Ti
Astrolux A01
Maglite 4D (w/Terralux TLE-310 drop-in)


Forgot about this little guy, always on my keys. 






Jetbeam Mini-1


----------



## Dave D

L-R

Streamlight Stinger HL DS.
Surefire R1 Lawman Intellibeam.
Surefire 8NX with Lumens Factor drop-in.
Surefire G3 with Malkoff M61LL.
Malkoff M91T MD3.
Surefire 9P (Original)
Surefire P1R Peacekeeper.
Surefire P2X Fury (bored for 18650).
Surefire G2 with KX4 Head.
Surefire Z2 Combatlight.
Malkoff MD2 M361 with High/Low.
Surefire 6P (Original).

I've got a G2Z somewhere and couldn't locate it for the line-up. Also forgot to include my SF E Series with Malkoff head. Doh!!


----------



## akula88

Core of my collection...


----------



## pilo7448

Kp Gears





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia!




----------



## id30209

Nichia, pilo and akula...you boys have taste for fine things[emoji1690][emoji1690]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Nichia!

Thank you very much for the kind words my brother


You have even better taste with your awesome incandescent collection! 




id30209 said:


> Nichia, pilo and akula...you boys have taste for fine things[emoji1690][emoji1690]
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mcbrat

Nichia! said:


>


What's the middle one?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## Nichia!

Ultratac k18


----------



## Jimmyboots

Malkoff/Surefire “tw4”


----------



## id30209

Hanko Cu total tesseract with Mcbrat’s LuxRC engine and Mcbrat Deuce#25 with aspheric kit.


----------



## MAD777

That Hanko is mighty handsome! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209

Thx MAD! They both are[emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## pilo7448

Is that a Brat with an aspheric lens? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209

Yes sir!


----------



## pilo7448

id30209 said:


> Yes sir!


Nice. [emoji869]

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## pilo7448

Brass 3a





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242

id30209 said:


> Hanko Cu total tesseract with Mcbrat’s LuxRC engine and Mcbrat Deuce#25 with aspheric kit.


Two gorgeous lights :thumbsup: Total tesseract and total gunner grips are the coolest Hankos in my opinion.


----------



## id30209

pilo7448 said:


> Brass 3a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



Can you give more details?


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## id30209

I agree Eric242! Hanko is top of the CNC custom made flashlights. But Deuce is made on hand lathe and has the same quality as Hanko...[emoji41]


----------



## pilo7448

Id30209... Kp Gears klf-2..[emoji869]

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very  pair id :bow:


----------



## id30209

ven said:


> Very  pair id :bow:



[emoji119][emoji123][emoji1690]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 5S8Zh5

47 Quark QK16L MKIII & QTA Tactical with QT2L-X head.


----------



## id30209

Brand new EDC and brand new incan EDC.
Both use L-M-H and incan is even focusable[emoji41]


----------



## Munkel

Nitecore Defender Infinity, EDC for 10 years, can't think of a day that it hasn't been in my pocket.


----------



## pilo7448

id30209 said:


> Brand new EDC and brand new incan EDC.
> Both use L-M-H and incan is even focusable[emoji41]


What clip are you running on the Fw3a copper? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209

It’s brass clip and tailcap made by german fellow. He’s not on CPF but he is active on FB.


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted

Couple new items for the FW3T came in today.


----------



## ZEUSFL




----------



## 5S8Zh5

HDS Executive and FW3A (EDC).


----------



## 5S8Zh5

purple: Cree XP-L HI 1A (Cool White 6500K)
aluminum: SST-20 4000K Neutral W 95+ CRI

https://i.imgur.com/vL9mGkh.jpg?1


----------



## Rstype

Current work setup







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209

Rstype said:


> Current work setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh man, nice to see i’m not the only one using rare and pricey customs in every day life[emoji1690][emoji1690]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ven




----------



## Modernflame

Ven, you are causing an international LED shortage. Please save some for the rest of us.:wave:


----------



## ven

Haha, i have not bought a new flashlight for ages!.........honest However i am now at 14 watches(not inc the 5 i have given my lad). Oh dear........i see trouble ahead


----------



## That ninja

There are some sweet looking torches in this thread


----------



## That ninja

My new Reylight LAN Ti with -0 green trits installed over the holiday.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I got the word - "It's Christmas time, dad. Move your flashlights." 








So downstairs they went. 






Batteries checked and lights dusted. What now? Back in their boxes? ...... Not gunna happen. 


The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner relinquished some real estate.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

These got to stay up stairs. 











I'm going to take some more down stairs during the next dusting. Time for a change.


----------



## pilo7448

Wow Chauncey your 47's collection kills mine.. Lol, awesome, I had the copper bolt but sold it like a dummy.








Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

pilo7448 said:


> Wow Chauncey your 47's collection kills mine.. Lol, awesome, I had the copper bolt but sold it like a dummy.



Well, pilo, that depends on why you sold it. Perhaps you used the funds to purchase something you're enjoying more. Or maybe you just wanted to make someone really happy.


----------



## boo5ted

Is that a 47s Ti whistle? Never seen one before, only heard of them. Looks similar to the Nitecore one.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

boo5ted said:


> Is that a 47s Ti whistle? Never seen one before, only heard of them. Looks similar to the Nitecore one.


 
Yes, it's a double. The single eludes me.


----------



## boo5ted

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yes, it's a double. The single eludes me.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/VuWkRBC.jpg




Nice, always wanted one of those . 



New Dawn came in a few days ago. Love that my Lan has the bigger brother now to keep him company. Trying out a couple different clip options and yes the Lan has one dead trit. Stupid me dropped it a few days ago


----------



## Eric242

boo5ted said:


>


Who makes this clip? Looks pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## id30209

Eric242 said:


> Who makes this clip? Looks pretty good :thumbsup:


https://www.nealsgadgets.com/collections/accessories/products/htpworks-titanium-clips



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242

Thank you!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Beta QRv2 Classic Nickel


----------



## ven

Awesome 47 family CG:wow:


Few big guns


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Dang, ven. You've even got a little big gun! :thumbsup: You got all the guns, big and little! oo:


----------



## ven

:laughing:

Few surefires


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My Suefires collection at its pinnacle . Most have been sent packing.


----------



## Scribe

My first Hanko and I love it.





Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> My Suefires collection at its pinnacle . Most have been sent packing.



Fantastic line up CG, i would have had to keep hold of them:mecry:


----------



## ven

Awesome scribe, love the new reactor :naughty:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Fantastic line up CG, i would have had to keep hold of them:mecry:



 I still have #2, 3 and 5. Really wish I still owned #4. It's a customized Oveready C2. Black Beauty. :naughty:


----------



## peter yetman

They were lovely, I has a couple of Oveready Z2s. Lost one and sold the other.
My first proper lights.
P


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I still have #2, 3 and 5. Really wish I still owned #4. It's a customized Oveready C2. Black Beauty. :naughty:




You sold 4......... I would never get over that! There is one on evil bay(black c2) i have nearly bought it several times, but i think i am going to put the pennies toward another watch instead.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I know. Right? Wish I'd taken better pictures before letting him go. 






Check out the serial number. 

The ones Oveready sold were more of a satin finish than the glossy ones sold by Suefire.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Both of these were modified by the wonderful folks at Oveready.


----------



## euroken

Fantastic!!! Those were some high end customization from OR.


----------



## euroken

V85 speed holster and Z2 combo


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

euroken hits the trifecta! :twothumbs


----------



## pilo7448

I dig that orange Chauncey 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted

Decided to play Legos with my FW3T, FW1A, deep carry clip, stainless FW1A bezel and an 18350 tube.
















Still deciding if I like the 18350 tube, it's 3/4" shorter than I was expecting.


----------



## ven

VERY nice CG and euroken


----------



## ven

Dad n lad


----------



## ven

Feeling tuff as I'm well ard!


----------



## Stefano

Three tools for a rainy and cold winter afternoon...
Fenix TK09 2016 (XP-L Hi) - Fenix CL09 - Armytek Wizard (XP-L)


----------



## BluGrass

Family portrait time







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Love the family blugrass


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A Merry Shiny Christmas To All


----------



## euroken

ven, those look like they provide some serious lighting

CG, classy as always


----------



## id30209

Dear lord, ven and CG...[emoji2956][emoji2956][emoji2956]


----------



## ven

Thanks euroken, the 6p is an EDC+ xp-g2 4000k, z2 sportac triple 219b 
I do swap around now and then to break things up


----------



## ven

Few headlamps to


----------



## desert.snake




----------



## BluGrass

ven said:


> Love the family blugrass



Thank you sir. You have a good looking family as well[emoji1634]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you


----------



## Christoph

Battery charging time I have about ten or twenty more in various places.


----------



## ven

I did some of mine the other weekend, all i can say is:huh:. Took pretty much most of the afternoon and evening, 2x 4 bay chargers down stairs and i had 3x 4 bay going up stairs. 18650's,16650's,16340's,10180 x4 in a cooyoo as a charger, also about 20 AA loops.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Not a pleasant patina - :shakehead







More better -


----------



## boo5ted

Lights ALWAYS look better shiny.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

boo5ted said:


> Lights ALWAYS look better shiny.



True that. Although, it gets me in trouble every once in a while. The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner called from the next room - "What are you doing?" 

"Polishing my Bolt" :naughty:.........


----------



## peter yetman

Hmmm....
A familiar scenario in my house, except it's normally audio gear.
P


----------



## pilo7448

Just picked up this pair of Q3's on Ebay, trying to build my e-series collection.. I was told by a reliable source that these were David Chows personal lights (along with many others) if that's true or not there still great little lights.





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I bet it's true. Parham & Cassandra are good people. :thumbsup:


----------



## pilo7448

Ya.. Her name on Ebay was like cassiwant0 so I assumed that was probably true. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## peter yetman

Just to be annoyingly different, here's my Lightwand, that lives above my mixing desk. Cool white, but not annoying tint.





\





P


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## ven

Very cool P,


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I spent some relaxing time cleaning and lubing the polished 4-7s titanium today.


----------



## pilo7448

Nice Chauncey.. I only have one of the old 47's Ti and I love it..would love to own more but you just don't see them. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted




----------



## pilo7448

Ti Eagletac





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## peter yetman

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I spent some relaxing time cleaning and lubing the polished 4-7s titanium today.


They are proper lighting TOOLS as opposed to torches, aren't they?
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

pilo7448 said:


> Nice Chauncey.. I only have one of the old 47's Ti and I love it..would love to own more but you just don't see them.






peter yetman said:


> They are proper lighting TOOLS as opposed to torches, aren't they?
> P



Thanks, guys. 

They've achieved the status of art, as far as I'm concerned. They're almost impossible to come-by and as far as being proper tools for illumination, well, I have lots of (easily replaced) torches that do a much better job. :laughing: Perhaps when some disposable funds are available, one or two will be shipped to Vinh for an upgrade. 






sorryforthecrappypicture 


betterilluminationtools


----------



## id30209




----------



## ven

:wow::rock:


----------



## id30209

ven said:


> :wow::rock:



[emoji1690][emoji1690]


----------



## Nichia!

https://i.imgur.com/P0lVWlH.jpg


----------



## pilo7448

Playing with my Legos today





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## id30209

pilo7448 said:


> Playing with my Legos today



Noice[emoji1690]


----------



## ven

Stunning 

Not so stunning, work horses


----------



## Eric242

@id30209 
I like the SS Dragonheart :thumbsup:. One of very few lights I regret selling.


----------



## id30209

Eric242 said:


> @id30209
> I like the SS Dragonheart :thumbsup:. One of very few lights I regret selling.



TnC still has them. In fact many versions and with new driver[emoji6]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242

I have seen different TNC lights with those dragon scales but not the Mr.Bulk SS Dragonheart though. I have to admit that TNC´s designs are not my thing. Most have too many design elements combined in one light which makes them look rather unbalanced (designwise).


----------



## id30209

Eric242 said:


> I have seen different TNC lights with those dragon scales but not the Mr.Bulk SS Dragonheart though. I have to admit that TNC´s designs a not my thing. Most have too many design elements combined in one light which makes them look rather unbalanced (designwise).



You can find more info here:

https://flashlight-forums.com/index.php?topic=6940.0

All Mr.Bulk lights were machined by TnC and assembeled by Mr.Bulk including Dragonheart.


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ampdude

Eric242 said:


> I have seen different TNC lights with those dragon scales but not the Mr.Bulk SS Dragonheart though. I have to admit that TNC´s designs a not my thing. Most have too many design elements combined in one light which makes them look rather unbalanced (designwise).



I prefer the cleaner styles that TNC makes as well. I'm not big on the nubby "hey look at me" parts, and I like knurling for grip. TNC makes some really nice stuff.


----------



## Eric242

id30209 said:


> All Mr.Bulk lights were machined by TnC and assembeled by Mr.Bulk including Dragonheart.


I´m a member there as well for quite a few years now (although pretty much a dead forum for years now). I remember the photos of the assembly "parties" from Mr.Bulk when he and a few friends put his lights together. Too bad he doesn´t make lights anymore. Back then his drivers were ahead of the time.


----------



## id30209

Eric242 said:


> I´m a member there as well for quite a few years now (although pretty much a dead forum for years now). I remember the photos of the assembly "parties" from Mr.Bulk when he and a few friends put his lights together. Too bad he doesn´t make lights anymore. Back then his drivers were ahead of the time.



All of these Bulks are still available but in limited quantities at TnC and driver is now upgraded to modern standard 0.5A-3A user selectable, CC, no PWM, ramping...
These are still alive[emoji41]


----------



## Eric242

Really? The only Bulkware I found is a chameleon 18650 tube... but maybe I have the wrong url? https://ogazent.com/store/ Or is the Bulkware not listed on their pages and you have to contact them regarding the MrBulk lights?


----------



## id30209

It’s TnC garage stuff, not listed on website. Send him a PM or email better. Even FB messenger is ok.


----------



## Eric242

Nice, thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

My fav EDC size, 16340!
219c 5k/W1 6500k/219b 4500k/219b 5k/219b 5k/219b 4k/219c 5k and the Turbo head 47's xpl HI 4k




219b 4k, 219c 5k, 219b 4k


----------



## Nichia!

Awesome ven! I like them all specially the E1e and the HDS/Novatac family


----------



## ven

Thank you nichia


----------



## MAD777

What a great selection of your lights, ven! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you Mike, hope your well my friend. How is your transition to cold(snow) from sunny Flo? Happy holidays to you and family .


----------



## mcm308

Bare bones but they get it done! The Olights are new arrivals today. I had the S1 but lost it. I also have an ARC-P thats been on my keychain for 10+ years, a AAA mini mag and 2 AA minimags not pictured. I use to have a lot more Surefires but sold them. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## MAD777

Loving the snow, ven
It's amazing how much brighter flashlights look when reflecting off the snow! [emoji3587][emoji3]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Loving the snow, ven
> It's amazing how much brighter flashlights look when reflecting off the snow! [emoji3587][emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




I wish we had some snow, i love it to! Glad happy and settled. Haha very true, no yellow beams in the snow though, that does not look good haha.


----------



## ven

Swapped stuff about, m2 xhp35 HI and MD2 OR mule









Just ponder at times with a larger reflector, how much benefit could be gained.


----------



## JimIslander

id30209 said:


>



I'll see your Ti, and raise you a gold. :wave:


----------



## JimIslander

ven said:


> gold plated and a one of.................i wouldnt mind being a $ behind you in the bank haha .Congrats on a very unique light



Hello Ven,

I finally found out what this means! I'm a slow learner! 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
- JI


----------



## ven

:twothumbsHi Jim, and to you


----------



## Stefano

Armytek Viking Pro XHP 50
Armytek Predator Pro XHP35 HI
Armytek Wizard XP-L Magnet USB


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Quark RGB head on a single 123 body.


----------



## pilo7448

IT'S ALIVE!!!. MUAHAHAHA!





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## P2P

Coppet said:


> True, the small AAAs multiply uncontrollably



what are the first 6 models here? I like em.


----------



## jds1

Jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds1

Jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds1

Jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242

Nice Orb Raw DA, one of only very few lights I regret selling. Also a very nice looking damascus. In the last few ears most lights made of damascus don´t have the cool contrast the Orb Raw DA has and look rather boring to me.


----------



## id30209

Nice jds1!:bow:


----------



## ven

Very nice jds1


----------



## jds1

Thanks guys!

Jeff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jds1

Eric242 said:


> Nice Orb Raw DA, one of only very few lights I regrett selling. Also a very nice looking damascus. In the last few ears most lights made of damascus don´t have the cool contrast the Orb Raw DA has and look rather boring to me.



Here’s another view.







Jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric242

Some bad pics of mine back when I still had it....





















and it´s little brother


----------



## Modernflame

jds1 said:


> Here’s another view.



Exquisite!


----------



## jds1

Very cool Eric!

Jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tachead

jds1 said:


> Jeff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey Jeff, what is that light at the front? 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## jds1

Tachead said:


> Hey Jeff, what is that light at the front?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk



That is an Aleph 2 with CR2 body.

Jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tachead

jds1 said:


> That is an Aleph 2 with CR2 body.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it is nice[emoji106]. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## pilo7448

Man I like the knurling on the Aleph's.. Looks great

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

Eric242 said:


> Some ... pics of mine back when I still had it....



@Eric242 , this is one of my all-time favorite CPF photos ever.


----------



## Eric242

Thank you


----------



## ven

Awesome pics Eric


----------



## jds1

Jeff


----------



## jds1

Jeff


----------



## easilyled

pilo7448 said:


> IT'S ALIVE!!!. MUAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



Very nice. Could you provide us with any more info about this light like the size, cell type and UI? Was it designed/made by the same Muahahaha who made some Ti hosts for the L2FXT?


----------



## boo5ted

easilyled said:


> Very nice. Could you provide us with any more info about this light like the size, cell type and UI? Was it designed/made by the same Muahahaha who made some Ti hosts for the L2FXT?



It's a Reylight Dawn, it uses 18350 or 18650 cells. The light comes in stonewashed and polished titanium and also copper. He just has two battery extension tubes connected in the pic. 

https://www.reylight.net/product/reylight-dawn-2-1/


----------



## pilo7448

Sorry I didn't see your question.. Ty boo5ted, yes it was kind of a joke.. I took all the parts from my Dawn's and put them together, I put 2x 18650 together and it actually worked!. . Lol.. I didn't leave it on for more than a second though. (all of the originals in the pic)





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

4Sevens Turbo Collection


----------



## ven

That 1st turbo head looks ridiculous.......






















I love it

Love the turbo line up CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

HA! You got me.


----------



## ven

:nana:

Look forward to what 2020 brings to the CG household ,in 47 shapes and sizes:thumbsup:


----------



## boo5ted

My two new Lumintops came in, FW1A Pro and Tool Ti. 








Pro vs the standard FW1A







Was going to swap the Nichia emitter from my Tool Kit but apparently they are different. The Ti head is two pieces unlike the regular Tool.  














Couldn't stand the gold clip, think it looks better with the black one. Also swapped the Ti body and deep clip from my FW3T and added a stainless bezel. Just need to remove the anodizing from the knurling on the Pro so it matches the rest of the light to make a perfect pair of EDCs imo.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Great 2020 Torch Relocation is complete. .... well, I still need to arrange the MiNIs. :shrug:


----------



## MAD777

Nice setup, CG! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

MAD777 said:


> Nice setup, CG!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



Thank you, MAD777. The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner never objects to losing her real-estate. As long as she isn't called upon to dust them, she gives me free range.


----------



## ven

:wow::rock::bow:Thats one heck of a flashlight display, I love it! Awesome CG, truly


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thank you, MAD777. The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner never objects to losing her real-estate. As long as she isn't called upon to dust them, she gives me free range.


That's beautiful, yet my second thought was that of Mr Bykfixer... are you also a dust collector?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> :wow::rock::bow:Thats one heck of a flashlight display, I love it! Awesome CG, truly


 
Thank you, ven. lovecpf and we all love it when others of the sickness enjoy our symptoms. 





Poppy said:


> That's beautiful, yet my second thought was that of Mr Bykfixer... are you also a dust collector?



Thanks much, Poppy! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and I get to hold em all :naughty: and dust them, and lube them, and charge their batteries. 

I laughed out loud at Bykfixer's Dust Collector joke. Thought it brilliant. 

I also enjoy their beauty; consider them art. [email protected]@King at the variety, how can one not consider David Chow an artist?


----------



## id30209

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Scribe

Just landed A10 Warthog





Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Scribe said:


> Just landed A10 Warthog



Off the chart cool!  and hands down winner of the Best Bead contest. :twothumbs 

BRRRRRT


----------



## MAD777

Just received another V54 light from Vinh!
Mateminco MT07vn. I love this thing! Huge hot spot with all the lumens inside it. 
7700 lumen at turn-on and 115kcd throw (678 meters).
Pictured next to my Emisar D4vn and night shot showing the glow.








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

MAD777 said:


> Just received another V54 light from Vinh!
> Mateminco MT07vn. I love this thing! Huge hot spot with all the lumens inside it.
> 7700 lumen at turn-on and 115kcd throw (678 meters).
> Pictured next to my Emisar D4vn and night shot showing the glow.



It's always a good day and an even better night when a V54 light arrives.


----------



## ven

Awesome mike, congrats on the new v54


----------



## MAD777

I woke up this morning to 9" of new snow and went out at 5:30am (had to get the wife to work) to start plowing in total darkness. Tractor has good headlights but only red taillights. The snow was so deep and built up on my rear blade, that I had to raise it a bit to spill some snow under it, before continuing along my 500 ft. drive. Of course then, I had to back up my driveway to that point and used the MT07vn to see in reverse. This was critical because my driveway is on a 19% grade downhill with steep slopes going off both sides and crosses a brook. One mistake and it would be my last mistake.
It fit nicely in my coat pocket and I could turn it on wearing mittens. It put all the light right on the driveway where I needed it without distracting spill. And it never got hot (it was 10° F)! 





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

That looks amazing mike.....wow beautiful! More pics are welcome :twothumbs


----------



## ven




----------



## Tachead

Hey, quit teasing me Ven[emoji39][emoji16]. 






Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

:laughing: ......who me?

Very nice tac,


----------



## archimedes

And PB Swiss is the SureFire of hex keys


----------



## pilo7448

Light carry, E1e tribute in stonewashed Titanium.






Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sos24

HDS Rotary and Emissar D4 v2




The newest addition, a Acebeam TK16


----------



## TomK85

Sos24 said:


> HDS Rotary and Emissar D4 v2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newest addition, a Acebeam TK16



How do you like the Emissar so far in comparison with the HDS?


----------



## Sos24

TomK85 said:


> How do you like the Emissar so far in comparison with the HDS?



I like the Emissar for what it is, but it is definitely not an HDS. Just from handling, you can tell that the HDS is a high quality light that can be trusted to withstand use and abuse, but the Emissar just doesn’t feel as well built.

The HDS does not put out a large amount of light compared to the Emissar or even some other CR123 flashlights, but it isn’t going to get hot to the touch, like the Emissar, if used for longer periods of time. The Emissar can put out a lot of light when you need it but you need to be conscious of how long you leave it on high.

Compared to many flashlights, the ramping of the Andruil UI is nice and has a very nice range of brightness. Ultimately, I prefer the HDS rotary interface because I feel that I have more control and can better program to my specific desire. One big thing I like is that I can decide the level I want the HDS to turn on before turning it on, while the Andruil is memory based.


----------



## Vemice

Been playin' with this old Peak prototype AA.


----------



## TomK85

Sos24 said:


> I like the Emissar for what it is, but it is definitely not an HDS



Tx for your thorough reaction. Think I should stick with my HDS!


----------



## 1313




----------



## ven

Awesome 1313, love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


> And PB Swiss is the SureFire of hex keys




Sure is, love a bit of pb swiss. I hap hazardly threw a cheap bid in on another set, already have a few of them. Just chucked a £28 in......only won. Those should be £60, so a nice 50% off, thank you very much! Those above are a bit more pricey though. I have many sets of their driver bits to, excellent tools. 

Not all of them(many more) but to keep on topic, i managed to find a few pb bits with a BOSS


----------



## akula88

My Surefire 'vintage' E-series in HAIII-Nat currently on-hand. A couple of heads are on 'out-bound trips', while a vintage whole HA-Nat light is expected within the month. 






I wonder when SF will release another e-series platform light in HAIII Natural. It's been quite a while since they did.


----------



## pilo7448

Torch by Dome Julladilok made one at a time in Thailand.





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribe

Just added the copper Arcadian





Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Scribe said:


> Just added the copper Arcadian ...



oo: The Arcadian keeps excellent company. :thumbsup: WOW!


----------



## ven

Stunning


----------



## DEMaxONe




----------



## Scribe

Can't get enough of this light and clip





Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TorchPhreak

Damn.....that Arcadian with one of Mike’s TiMascus clips is utter perfection! 😍


----------



## pilo7448

Arc 6 custom





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Modernflame

Scribe said:


> Can't get enough of this light and clip



That is sick. Make and model?


----------



## stewdogg

Modernflame said:


> That is sick. Make and model?




https://www.cwfcustomflashlights.com/collections/all


----------



## easilyled

A few exotics:-


----------



## easilyled

A couple of the rarest Tain Combat Hyperluxes with giant tritiums surrounding the six-trit tail-switch.


----------



## easilyled

A triplet of 3-D tritium tailed Hanko Ex11.2s:-


----------



## easilyled

Fellhoelter oil-slick Zirc body with Zircuti head and clip:-


----------



## id30209

Outstanding! [emoji115][emoji115][emoji115]


----------



## ven

WOW Daniel, home run after home run. Absolutely stunning. That oil slick zirc is just crazy out of this world........i may be in love:twothumbs


----------



## easilyled

Thanks for the nice words. It's been a while since I posted any photos here so I thought a few were due.


----------



## peter yetman

And what photos!.
P


----------



## TorchPhreak

My LORD! That Fellhoelter is beyond sexy. Brother you’ve got some truly incredible pieces in your collection!


----------



## easilyled

peter yetman said:


> And what photos!.
> P



Thanks. Very generous of you P. With such nice subjects, it makes things comparatively simple.


----------



## easilyled

TorchPhreak said:


> My LORD! That Fellhoelter is beyond sexy. Brother you’ve got some truly incredible pieces in your collection!



Thanks for the nice words. Yes, the Fellhoelter has some crazy, nice colours going on. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD777

You have some delicious flashlight candy there easilyled 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

easilyled said:


> ............ It's been a while since I posted any photos here so I thought *a few were due*.



*Damn straight!* 

And boy did you post some beauties! :twothumbs

All is forgiven. :wave:


----------



## boo5ted

Newest light came in today. Stoked about the button clip.


----------



## easilyled

MAD777 said:


> You have some delicious flashlight candy there easilyled
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



Thank you MAD777!


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> *Damn straight!*
> 
> And boy did you post some beauties! :twothumbs
> 
> All is forgiven. :wave:



Thanks Chance! There hasn't been much change in my lights lately and I didn't want to bore everyone with the same old pictures.


----------



## boo5ted

Newest light GTvn Mini came in recently. 




















Together with my Ti Tool modded with a Benchmade deep carry clip.


----------



## Seattle Sparky

If anybody interested, I I will be posting comparision beamshots of these lights on Malkoff Front Porch thread. 
IM
G]



[/IMG]




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Seattle Sparky

HDS Amber and Hyper Red



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## pilo7448

Surefire Defender body with Lumens Factory parts and dropin, great user








Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

A couple i have had with me for ages downstairs, for around house, back garden stuff, both 219b 4500k, one triple, one mule.


----------



## bykfixer

Same ole same ole here, just a year later…


----------



## ven

No like button



Love it


----------



## LiftdT4R

Picked up another Mini Mag yesterday. Matches my bike perfect!











Dirt biking is my second favorite hobby!


----------



## Fish 14

Just a few of my favorites


----------



## pilo7448

Lego





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold

Beautiful lights guys! 

A couple big guns...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

pilo7448 said:


> Lego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


I'm liking the opinel


----------



## Fish 14

jrgold said:


> Beautiful lights guys!
> 
> A couple big guns...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What's the big boy? BLF?


----------



## pilo7448

Fish 14 said:


> I'm liking the opinel


A buddy on IG turned a #9 into a tanto framelock with G10 scales.. Its awesome





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold

Fish 14 said:


> What's the big boy? BLF?



Both acebeams, that’s the k75. I’m an opinel fan too, that is a really nice folder


----------



## Fish 14

jrgold said:


> Both acebeams, that’s the k75. I’m an opinel fan too, that is a really nice folder


Nice. Acebeam has some good looking stuff.


----------



## Fish 14

pilo7448 said:


> A buddy on IG turned a #9 into a tanto framelock with G10 scales.. Its awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Very nice! There's something about opinel that I'm drawn to.


----------



## ven




----------



## ven




----------



## peter yetman

I like the first one - very arty. Have you got the new David Bailey App?
P


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> I like the first one - very arty. Have you got the new David Bailey App?
> P




Well P.........i was sat in garden and thought to take a couple of pics, looked into what modes/options there were.........Thats it lol

Cheers


----------



## easilyled

Nice lights Mark, still have a strong affiliation with the frosted Ti BOSS70. That's a great looking light.


----------



## ven

Thank you for kind words Daniel


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Nichia and PK goodness


----------



## id30209

Love it ven!










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Yeh baby:rock:

Both my little PK lights i love, the standard CW beam was no bad at all. Clean etc profile, i just prefer nichia so ended up with both lights having them.


----------



## peter yetman

Did Stevi do them for you?
P


----------



## id30209

I did mine[emoji106]
Happy Easter btw[emoji481]


----------



## ven

Yes P, a while back now. 219b 4k and 219c 4k for a little variety. 

Cool id, i lack patience and being blessed with sausage fingers does not help either

Happy Easter


----------



## ven




----------



## ven




----------



## Seattle Sparky

[/IMG]


----------



## ven

Mr Sparky, Love them


----------



## peter yetman

When i first read that I thought the r in Sparky was an n.
What a silly name for a light, I thought.
P


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> When i first read that I thought the r in Sparky was an n.
> What a silly name for a light, I thought.
> P




:laughing: too much hops!!! :nana:


----------



## ven

Novatac 219b 4k


----------



## jrgold

ven said:


> Novatac 219b 4k



Ven that’s a really sharp looking light. Is Novatac out of business? A web search didn’t turn up much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter yetman

Novatac were a precursor to HDS. I think Henry sold the brand, and they may still be being produced, but are now inferior to the lights of Henry's day.
Very useful lights, the came preprogrammed. Some could be reprogrammed just like an HDS others were locked, but could be unlocked by tapping the button 250 times (I thimk it was 250).
I really must get one, it's knowing how to tell the good ones from the indifferent that foxes me.
P


----------



## jrgold

peter yetman said:


> Novatac were a precursor to HDS. I think Henry sold the brand, and they may still be being produced, but are now inferior to the lights of Henry's day.
> Very useful lights, the came preprogrammed. Some could be reprogrammed just like an HDS others were locked, but could be unlocked by tapping the button 250 times (I thimk it was 250).
> I really must get one, it's knowing how to tell the good ones from the indifferent that foxes me.
> P



Gotcha, thank you very much for the info. I wondered if there was a connection to hds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thanks P, yes henry early on lights, before HDS kicked off. 

Yes 250 clicks, makes your thumb into a big toe!


----------



## peter yetman

I missed one on Ebay last week. Damn thing went for about 30 euros.
Harrumph!
P


----------



## ven

peter yetman said:


> I missed one on Ebay last week. Damn thing went for about 30 euros.
> Harrumph!
> P




Darn it, i missed it to! I would say its easily worth up t £60 P to invest . CRX if not you, could bung in a nichia of choosing for 1/2 that. So for well under a ton, you could have pretty much the next best thing to a HDS clicky.


----------



## ven

Lounge lights


----------



## luipermom

This are actually my three favourite flashlights from my collection. From left to right:
- Nitecore Tiki
- Olight i3E-Cu EOS
- Thrunite Ti Hi


----------



## ven

Big guns





Not so big gun


----------



## kj2

TK45.. still a awesome looking light! same goes for the TK76.


----------



## pilo7448

I dig that Novatac with the finish removed Ven!..ive got the storm in gunmetal since this pic.. I love me some Novatac's!





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Awesome pilo, love the tac line up! Yes me to, very fond of these little lights. Form factor, feel in hand, great lights for EDC uses.


----------



## ven

kj2 said:


> TK45.. still a awesome looking light! same goes for the TK76.




Hope your well kev.

Yes, i always wanted a tk45, for the gat gun looks. Timeless design , LEDs are a little dated and may get an update at some point . The low mode how every time you turn on, swaps to next LED is a cool feature. Medium up uses all 3 LEDs . I think the tk76 looks even better with a run time kit, really balances the beast out.


----------



## ven

319a










XHP35 HI


----------



## xdayv




----------



## ven

WOW Dave for the win! out of nowhere as well, stunning duo there 

Little cu for the day


----------



## ven




----------



## peter yetman

That looks like one of Vinh's. No wonder you need that Cryos on it. 4000Lm?

P


----------



## ven

It is P, bored 6p, high amp switch(my cryos though). 219c 5000k mule which is one of the nicest 219c's i have had. Not white, it has an edge of warmth to it........as far as tints go, its quite lovely!!

Not sure on the mules full output but it sure is crazy bright, even in the day!. I would say anywhere between 2500-3500 at a guess. Its programmed for 3 levels, starts on low with no memory right now. Low at a guess maybe 20 lm or so.


----------



## Seattle Sparky

Its 219b M31L













[/IMG]


----------



## Seattle Sparky

Neutral Hound Dog Super...


----------



## Seattle Sparky

and behold the coolest md1 Hound Dog Super. It actually works just fine. Looks about half of the full output of 2x18650, lets say conservative 500 lumens, with functioning hi/lo ring. The head can also run on up to 12 v using 4xcr123 or 2x4.2v cells. That's impressive!




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/I



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## jrgold

Seattle Sparky said:


> Its 219b M31L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



So many really impressive lights guys! Is that a ti vme with a haiku body?

Today I’m carrying a humble zebralight sc64c le with a lynch deep carry clip (for a spyderco knife)







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle Sparky

Yes, ti vme with sapphire lens and AA mclicky from Don.


----------



## wicky998

yo sparky

anyway you could snap a picture of what you did to the pocket clip on the 1x123 mdc body?

ps. very nice lights btw

thanks


wicky


----------



## ven

Love the Malkoff’s sparky, awesome! Especially the mini malk


----------



## pilo7448

A little mule today





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle Sparky

wicky998 said:


> yo sparky
> 
> anyway you could snap a picture of what you did to the pocket clip on the 1x123 mdc body?
> 
> ps. very nice lights btw
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> wicky


I simply cut it off, then rounded the edges.

https://imgur.com/a/jzc0Kfa


----------



## wicky998

Nice 


Thank you


----------



## ven

Bit of nichia, bit of titanium, bit of cu


----------



## pilo7448

That's cool Ven

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you sir! Siraph heat treated titanium and z44 cu cryos bezel. Triple 219c 5000k(has an edge of warmth which is real nice) mule.


----------



## MAD777

Ha-ha, ven, that torch has something in it for everyone! [emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle Sparky

219b M61 MD2...M61HOT MD1....and Neutral Hound dog super MD4






[/IMG]


----------



## ven

Love the malks mr sparky

Chunk of cu


----------



## easilyled

Like that powerhouse Mark. Must be upwards of 10,000 lumens on full throttle, I'd guess?


----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Like that powerhouse Mark. Must be upwards of 10,000 lumens on full throttle, I'd guess?



Thanks Daniel, its around 5000lm(never been measured) with infinite UI. However it can run indefinitely at max output and is like a powerful mule in beam.


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

ven said:


> Thanks Daniel, its around 5000lm(never been measured) with infinite UI. However it can run indefinitely at max output and is like a powerful mule in beam.



Pretty impressive to run indefinitely at 5000 lumens. A flashaholic's dream!


----------



## ven

It is Daniel, the huge cu heat sink sure helps. It never seems to go past warm, it could be well over 5000lm as it not been measured. Its 12x xpl under the optics, temp wise 5000-5700k but to me, seems a perfect neutral temp. It looks warmer to my eyes during use than the original quoted temp. 

Big guns are still out!


----------



## ven

Still a fav zebra all this time on


----------



## pilo7448

Wow Ven

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## domho8

Nice flashes u hv out there 

Sent from my CPH1941 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

rc40vn is a little beast, little bit bigger beast with xhp35 HI 5000k


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Double z2 trouble










quad 219c 5000k, xpl HI 5000k quad


----------



## Johnbeck180

Some of the fam.





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

fam John


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> fam John


Thank you! [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

Nice classics ven [emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pilo7448

Just picked up an aluminum hds, I'm not sure who stripped it but I gave it a good shine.






Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you Mike , it’s 2/3 of the z2 family. The other has a triple Nichia in.

Very smart pilo, congrats on the HDS, I have a striped novatac and it’s held up pretty well over time. Granted it’s not beat or carried all the time.


----------



## easilyled

*My Acebeam TK16Cu
*







Its a great little light and packs a punch with the Osram option that I chose.


----------



## ven

Looks a powerful little pocket light does that Daniel

Lowering the tone, beat z2 with triple 219b


----------



## easilyled

Nice Mark, but I wouldn't say it's lowering the tone, especially not with 219Bs .... those are strictly for tint connoisseurs, reserved only for the pinnacle of the flashlight brigade cognoscenti.


----------



## ven

:laughing: i agree


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

Great pictures Mark, looks like somewhere really nice there.


----------



## ven

Thank you Daniel , its just back garden with small pond i made years back. With us getting a little break with sun , i just took advantage of a different back drop. Natural light makes for a much better pic!


----------



## id30209

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

I was going through my lights the other day and totally forgot I had this guy. [emoji2357]





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

Johnbeck180 said:


> I was going through my lights the other day and totally forgot I had this guy. [emoji2357]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk



That’s nice!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

G2 Nitrolon, 5k M61NLLLL #14, 16650.


----------



## Bogie

Got this Laser Products 6Z today (bought it last week cause I needed a P60 host) it’s too nice for me and my intended purpose [emoji1787]






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

Bogie said:


> Got this Laser Products 6Z today (bought it last week cause I needed a P60 host) it’s too nice for me and my intended purpose [emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, back when surefire made quality products.


----------



## wicky998

That’s a sexy host !


----------



## ven

Love it bogie, a sure fire fav of mine. If it’s too nice to use, use hard and make it not too nice!


----------



## Bogie

Never had any issue using my lights @Ven (at least the dent in the A2 was before I realized what I had) but I’m thinking I’ll find another host for my project 


@Fish 14 I have never had a issue with quality from SF right up to my current edc Fury Dual Fuel 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

MD2 and g2z


----------



## Johnbeck180

wicky998 said:


> That’s nice!


Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Tuff


----------



## ven

Nice patina Bogie


----------



## ven




----------



## pilo7448

Now that's my style Ven!.. And with the Tana mod.. [emoji7]

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Thank you sir!


----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

Very nice lights Mark but they're flouting the social distancing rules.


----------



## wicky998




----------



## ven

easilyled said:


> Very nice lights Mark but they're flouting the social distancing rules.




Bad zebra's! Thank you Daniel


----------



## jrgold

wicky998 said:


>



Nice set up bro. Really like the ZT, but forget the number. Wish they had real names lol. Is it the 0540?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

jrgold said:


> Nice set up bro. Really like the ZT, but forget the number. Wish they had real names lol. Is it the 0540?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks brother!

0450. Close!

[emoji1]


----------



## jrgold

wicky998 said:


> Thanks brother!
> 
> 0450. Close!
> 
> [emoji1]



Ha I have the CF, I should know better. Been carrying that valet daily btw, really like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wicky998

jrgold said:


> Ha I have the CF, I should know better. Been carrying that valet daily btw, really like it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yea that valet is a great size! Super smooth too


----------



## Seattle Sparky

[/IMG]



[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]



[/IMG]




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## pilo7448

New play toy! Novatac 120t with a triple mod by CRX





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice mr sparky, wow some serious eye candy to wake up to:twothumbs


Love it pilo, i so nearly went that way. But to undo all the work CRX did to make the board fit(besides i do actually love the nichia beam in these lights) would make me stay up at night haha. I do love the form factor of these tac lights(as i do HDS)


----------



## id30209

HI CRI Lunasol














Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Stunning


----------



## lion504

My franken-6P. With a M61NLLLL in the chamber. Z44 with bezel ring, lightknot 18mm body, malkoff tail.


----------



## ven

Very cool franken P

Cooly and sportac xhp35 HI


----------



## pilo7448

What the hell Ven!.. Lol..ive never seen that light, but I've only been in this for a few years. That's crazy[emoji106]

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

That definitely isn't short of heat shedding fins! [emoji91]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

pilo7448 said:


> What the hell Ven!.. Lol..ive never seen that light, but I've only been in this for a few years. That's crazy[emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



It is a fun host called the cooly by fivemega, 26650 fed. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?326040-COOLY-26650-D26-(P60)-Host-By-FiveMega


----------



## ven

pd35vn quad


----------



## ven




----------



## ven




----------



## pilo7448

New toy! Novatac 120t triple Xpl-hi with a D4ui.. 18350 and an e-tail switch, approx 2240lm.








Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Awesome!!!


----------



## pilo7448

I forgot to give credit to CRX for a sweet build! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## xdayv

Black 007 & Mcgizmo PD


----------



## knucklegary

Sweet! Luv the knurling on Novatac.. Who did mods?

Asked and answered (-;


----------



## DHart

Incredible display of amazing lights in this thread. I must have perhaps two dozen lights, so when I see some of you guys and your collections - I don't feel quite so ridiculous with mine. Thing is, as time moves on, and emitters improve.. some of the older lights don't seem so exciting anymore. I have a drawer full of them.

Anyway, back on topic... here's my most recent, lowly addition. And, I love this light.


----------



## pilo7448

knucklegary said:


> Sweet! Luv the knurling on Novatac.. Who did mods?
> 
> Asked and answered (-;


CRX[emoji4][emoji106]

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sos24




----------



## ven




----------



## Stefano

Old Zebralight H602w
Xtar charger MC1S
NCR18650B with silicone battery holder
FURA storage case box


----------



## Rstype

Received a beauty today.

Springfield bars
XPL-hi 4000k
Stonewash

Man I wish I had a better camera for this phone will have to do.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

WOW very nice Rstype


----------



## peter yetman

As we're doing fuzzy phone pics...




MD4, MD2 and HDS Twisty.
P


----------



## ven

Triple awesome P, its made me go fuzzy:naughty:


----------



## Rstype

Thanks ven!

You always seem to take awesome photos. What do you use?


----------



## ven

Inspired by P, quintuple quadruple!


----------



## MAD777

What a fantastic Quad family, ven [emoji3]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Rstype said:


> Thanks ven!
> 
> You always seem to take awesome photos. What do you use?



Thank you sir , iPhone 11 Pro Max I have been using.


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> What a fantastic Quad family, ven [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




Cheers mike


----------



## pilo7448

Your killing me Ven[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd

My little family...


----------



## Rstype

Loving that family picture k2. I think my next spy someday will be a 005 as wel.


----------



## ven

Awesome line up K2, TK75vn is a beast and one of my fav mid size torches. I can see 4 similar to what I have (haiku,boss ,HDS and TK). 

Would love to have the others there :naughty:


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd

Thanks Ven, the TK75vn is an extra special one!


----------



## peter yetman

Ouch!
P


----------



## easilyled

Wow! What are the specs on that TK75vn in terms of output and throw? It certainly looks potent!


----------



## ven

Amazing, i remember that little beast. Mine just has the 4x xph70 in.

Pic for P


----------



## Johnbeck180

My pics are far inferior to others here lol! I Always enjoy viewing them[emoji106] you guys are great here!! The whole family is accounted for today.





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## peter yetman

ven said:


> Amazing, i remember that little beast. Mine just has the 4x xph70 in.
> 
> Pic for P


That's one moody C2.

John, there a lot of Henry's lights there, you've been keeping them to yourself then?
P


----------



## ven

Love the family pic there John, big WOW to HDS and the tac lights, thats flashlight p*rn right there!


----------



## MAD777

Great light pictures guys! 
K2, that sun replacement is astounding! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

peter yetman said:


> That's one moody C2.
> 
> John, there a lot of Henry's lights there, you've been keeping them to yourself then?
> P


Guilty!! Lol! [emoji1787] Can't get enough of his lights. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

ven said:


> Love the family pic there John, big WOW to HDS and the tac lights, thats flashlight p*rn right there!


Lol! Thanks!![emoji106] that Eagle Tac T100 C2 is the one responsible for opening up the door to the world of flashlights for me years ago lol!! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd

easilyled said:


> Wow! What are the specs on that TK75vn in terms of output and throw? It certainly looks potent!



The specs are:
10,000 lumens & 7k lux for the center mule beam. (2x XHP70.2 3000k and 2x XHP70.2 5000k) 

14,000 lumens & 120k lux, for the outer throw beam. (24x XPL-HI 6500k) 

Both beams have a separate VNX2 driver and a separate button. They can be run independently or together. Usually I run the mule on level 1 or 2 (for night hiking) and the throw beam to level 3 or 4. (for instant access to throw, for spotting things farther out) Even the throw beam has a huge hotspot and tons of spill!


----------



## ven

T10t NW






T10s 219c 4000k


----------



## pilo7448

Did you do the mods Ven?.. I have a T20S that could use an upgrade, I love the look of these ThruNite. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

pilo7448 said:


> Did you do the mods Ven?.. I have a T20S that could use an upgrade, I love the look of these ThruNite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk




CRX did the T10s for me to a 219c 4k a while back. Its been a beater for maybe 5yrs or longer. Stood test of time, use to run 14500 but now a loop pro.


----------



## pilo7448

Ty Ven

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Icarus

*Triple XP-L Hi Convoy C8*


----------



## easilyled

That's a great mod Icarus with all the hallmarks of your impeccable craftsmanship. Glad to see that you're still enjoying it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Icarus

easilyled said:


> That's a great mod Icarus with all the hallmarks of your impeccable craftsmanship. Glad to see that you're still enjoying it! :thumbsup:



:thanks: Although I mostly don't post them I never stopped modifying lights. Still as addicted as ever before. :wave:


----------



## pilo7448

Couple of e-series





Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## easilyled




----------



## ven

:wow:


----------



## easilyled

Thanks Mark, they're still beautiful and still the pride of my collection .... took my mind off the dreaded virus for a little while!


----------



## ven

I can imagine , they are stunning!


----------



## Icarus

easilyled said:


>



Impressive!  :twothumbs


----------



## easilyled

Icarus said:


> Impressive!  :twothumbs



Thank you!


----------



## Katherine Alicia

Here`s a few I restored today, far left is a Pifco from the 60`s and next to it is an ever ready from the 50`s, they both take a single 3v battery that isn`t made anymore (but will run quite nicely on an 18650 with a bulb change). Next to that in the blue and white is an old Ever ready from the 60`s that takes a single 4.5v battery that`s no longer made anymore, it Will work on an 18650 (in a holder) with a PR to E10 MES bulb convertor and a bit of wiring, but now it just works as an ordinary torch. on the Right is a 5D incan by 555, it`s also from the 60`s and didn`t need much work at all, just a PR to E10 convertor because I don`t have 6v flange bulbs at the moment but I have tons of E10 MES bulbs in 6v.
I`m quite happy with them now


----------



## Johnbeck180

Katherine Alicia said:


> Here`s a few I restored today, far left is a Pifco from the 60`s and next to it is an ever ready from the 50`s, they both take a single 3v battery that isn`t made anymore (but will run quite nicely on an 18650 with a bulb change). Next to that in the blue and white is an old Ever ready from the 60`s that takes a single 4.5v battery that`s no longer made anymore, it Will work on an 18650 (in a holder) with a PR to E10 MES bulb convertor and a bit of wiring, but now it just works as an ordinary torch. on the Right is a 5D incan by 555, it`s also from the 60`s and didn`t need much work at all, just a PR to E10 convertor because I don`t have 6v flange bulbs at the moment but I have tons of E10 MES bulbs in 6v.
> I`m quite happy with them now


Very very nice!!! [emoji108][emoji108] 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Very nice Katherine, a certain well known mr fixer will love those to.


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> Very nice Katherine, a certain well known mr fixer will love those to.



Heck, we all love those. :twothumbs


----------



## id30209

Daaang!
What an entry!
Incans and in this form...love it[emoji106]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## freeme




----------



## ven




----------



## easilyled

Lovely photos Mark. I can't get enough of seeing your BOSS 70 Frosty!


----------



## ven

Thank you Daniel, it was the light i had with me that day, so snapped a few more.


----------



## easilyled

I don't know if you're babying it or not, but it seems to maintain it's finish remarkably well Mark.


----------



## ven

I baby most things Daniel other than work lights. But the finish does hold up very well regardless .


----------



## [email protected]

Some copper pieces togethter. The Peak Eiger was my first proper light.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

G2 with Malkoff N61NLLLL, 2500 mAh 16650 battery, and Oveready HARDpress McClicky tailcap.


----------



## lion504

Good looking G2.  Digging the two-tone aesthetic!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

lion504 said:


> Good looking G2.  Digging the two-tone aesthetic!


Thanks! I started carrying it during my early morning walks, and with the stock tailcap it would turn on when I crouch down, so the Oveready McClicky tailcap really shines. It fits in a 511 cargo pocket nicely.


----------



## staticx57

Balaton fitted with Optisolis


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Continuing with the Surefire lego; 6P with G2 Nitrolon head and Oveready McClicky tailcap, Malkoff M61NLLLL and Keepower 2500 mAh 16650.


----------



## id30209

Budget monster










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BluGrass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold

k75 beam shot on top, x80gt ceiling bounce on canopy on the bottom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## euroken

Z2 and Z3:


----------



## id30209

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Love the z2 and z3
Awesome family there id


----------



## id30209

FW3TC with Lux-RC 371 V2 (e-switch) engine[emoji41]








Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## JimIslander

Mr. Bulk Gold (not brass) Dragonheart. One of a kind.


----------



## id30209

JimIslander said:


> Mr. Bulk Gold (not brass) Dragonheart. One of a kind.



[emoji95][emoji95][emoji95][emoji1690]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## euroken

Surefires with Lumens Factory 3P and 6P Pineapple bodies


----------



## Rstype

Well I didn’t know they made this. Recently acquired. P-51 Mustang Cerakote







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pilo7448

E1e[emoji3590]





Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777

A couple of Vinh Nguyen mods, MT07vn (W2) and GTvn Mini (W2). 

7,700 lumen from one and 300K cd throw from the other! Together, one pound of weight. I walk around my property with one in each pocket of hiking pants or jacket. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DayofReckoning

Wow, some very beautiful lights and collections, along with photography! I'm afraid my collection is quite modest compared to most here, and photography quite substandard.

I own a boxful of the old Maglites. The only reason I included that lone 2D there is because it contains an AW 3 Level Soft Start Switch, Glass lens and metal smooth reflector.
















And this monstrosity of a light is my latest acquisition. Worst mistake I ever made turning this thing on, basically everything, including the Acebeam K75, pales in comparison. It's beam is quite extraordinary.





Size comparison next to Acebeam K75






That glass is mint, just water marks from being near rain splashes.


----------



## boo5ted

New TiBolt Deluxe pen came in to match my TiBolt light. :twothumbs


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## Jimmyboots

My weird OR/Malkoff M61L 219 twisty task light. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_slider




----------



## Modernflame

Jon, I didn't have you figured for a foam plucker. Well, I would at least expect tie dye foam. :nana:

Nice collection, though. It looks nice!


----------



## knucklegary

That is a lot of tedious foam plucking! 
If plucked wrong can the pluck be re-plugged.. say that fast 3 times!


----------



## pilo7448

Lego





Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## kolchak

I'm rebuilding my flashlight inventory after a long absence. This is what I have cobbled together:
Jetbeam M1X, Malkoff Hound Dog Super warm, Acebeam K30GTVN VNX2 Driver, Emisar D18VN 18xW2, Eagtac TX25CVN SBT90.2


----------



## MAD777

Nice cobbling kolchak [emoji106]

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_slider




----------



## ven

Love the case Jon, rotary madness under the lid!


----------



## Johnbeck180

So, was at the doctor's office the other day for a simple check up. Started noodling around with the examination light before the Doc came in. Has hi, med, low setting and an Osram in it. Like to take this thing out at night to see the throw on it.......i got caught noodling [emoji847]











Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## peter yetman

Those things have always fascinated me, thanks for the pictures.
P


----------



## Johnbeck180

peter yetman said:


> Those things have always fascinated me, thanks for the pictures.
> P


Your welcome[emoji106] ive never looked at one up close either. Pretty interesting. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MM81

Got this today! I took some photos of my new Fenix PD36R:


----------



## MM81

I just took some images from this pretty old light that i still have. Lumintop Prince Mini. I think that i got this about 2017 or something.


----------



## aginthelaw

You consider that old? You should see some of bykfixer’s lights


----------



## Jimmyboots

A recent acquisition, peak McKinley. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WebHobbit

Left to Right - Malkoff 18650 Hound Dogs Neutral White, Cool White with Oveready Tri-Ad Tail Cap, Fenix TK15UE, Fenix PD35 TAC, ZebraLight SC600w IV Hi, ZebraLight SC600w IV Plus, ZebraLight SC5c II, ZebraLight SC53w


----------



## WebHobbit

MM81 said:


> Got this today! I took some photos of my new Fenix PD36R:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \



Which do you like best?


----------



## aznsx

>>>Which do you like best?

It's the 35TAC for me, and let me hasten to tell you why. The TAC mode, which I believe the 36R lacks, is critical for me. The TAC mode gives me the required 'power-up in MAX output', but equally if not more importantly, it _effectively_ 'no-op's the side switch in my normal operation. In TAC, there's a 3-second filter / delay on the side switch (which can only be used to change _modes_, not _output level_). That effectively eliminates the possibility of my squeezing the light when turning it on and accidentally pressing the side switch with my little finger while activating the tail switch, which otherwise (as with most side switch-equipped lights), can cause it power on in LOW rather than MAX, and which could cause me to have a very bad night. (OK, let me be blunt: get me killed). That's why the 35TAC is the only side switch light (of the few that I own) that I intend to keep / use, and I won't likely be buying any more. I believe the LE user community may have insisted on that feature on the 35TAC (and justifiably so), but sadly Fenix doesn't appear to have carried it forward into other subsequent models of lights in this category. That said, the 36R is probably a great light for most users, and I'm sure it will be quite handy too! Enjoy!


----------



## pilo7448

Rpm/Malkoff titanium





Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## WebHobbit

aznsx said:


> >>>Which do you like best?
> 
> It's the 35TAC for me, and let me hasten to tell you why. The TAC mode, which I believe the 36R lacks, is critical for me. The TAC mode gives me the required 'power-up in MAX output', but equally if not more importantly, it _effectively_ 'no-op's the side switch in my normal operation. In TAC, there's a 3-second filter / delay on the side switch (which can only be used to change _modes_, not _output level_). That effectively eliminates the possibility of my squeezing the light when turning it on and accidentally pressing the side switch with my little finger while activating the tail switch, which otherwise (as with most side switch-equipped lights), can cause it power on in LOW rather than MAX, and which could cause me to have a very bad night. (OK, let me be blunt: get me killed). That's why the 35TAC is the only side switch light (of the few that I own) that I intend to keep / use, and I won't be ever be buying any more. I believe the LE user community may have insisted on that feature on the 35TAC (and justifiably so), but sadly Fenix doesn't appear to have carried it forward into other subsequent models of lights in this category. That said, the 36R is probably a great light for most users, and I'm sure it will be quite handy too! Enjoy!




Yeah that's kind of what I was thinking. I sure like the idea of USB C charging that fat 21700 cell. I guess I need to wait it out. Maybe one day we will get a PD36R TAC. While I'm dreaming I will just add in a Neutral White option too!


----------



## Monocrom

aznsx said:


> >>>Which do you like best?
> 
> It's the 35TAC for me, and let me hasten to tell you why. The TAC mode, which I believe the 36R lacks, is critical for me. The TAC mode gives me the required 'power-up in MAX output', but equally if not more importantly, it _effectively_ 'no-op's the side switch in my normal operation. In TAC, there's a 3-second filter / delay on the side switch (which can only be used to change _modes_, not _output level_). That effectively eliminates the possibility of my squeezing the light when turning it on and accidentally pressing the side switch with my little finger while activating the tail switch, which otherwise (as with most side switch-equipped lights), can cause it power on in LOW rather than MAX, and which could cause me to have a very bad night. (OK, let me be blunt: get me killed). That's why the 35TAC is the only side switch light (of the few that I own) that I intend to keep / use, and I won't likely be buying any more. I believe the LE user community may have insisted on that feature on the 35TAC (and justifiably so), but sadly Fenix doesn't appear to have carried it forward into other subsequent models of lights in this category. That said, the 36R is probably a great light for most users, and I'm sure it will be quite handy too! Enjoy!




Had issues with my PD35 Tac model switching on in the wrong mode when I hit the tailcap switch. First time it happened, I thought I must have accidentally hit the side switch while drawing the light out of my pants pocket. My little finger hitting the side switch literally a split-second as I was hitting the tailcap switch. Tried a staggering number of times to replicate it, but didn't happen. I dismissed it as a one-time fluke. Until it happened randomly twice more. Lost confidence in the light. Soon afterwards bought a SureFire Tactician. Yeah, I lost a bunch of useful modes. But kept the two most useful ones. Low and High (PD35's Turbo mode). 

I just can't have my main light switching on in a different mode when I need the brightest mode it's capable of.


----------



## ven

Couple of lights that have been next to me for a few week, predator warm and md2 with m61 219b with hi/low ring


----------



## Modernflame

ven said:


> Couple of lights that have been next to me for a few week, predator warm and md2 with m61 219b with hi/low ring



Only two torches? Who are you and what have you done with Ven?


----------



## WebHobbit

aznsx said:


> >>>Which do you like best?
> 
> It's the 35TAC for me, and let me hasten to tell you why. The TAC mode, which I believe the 36R lacks, is critical for me. The TAC mode gives me the required 'power-up in MAX output', but equally if not more importantly, it _effectively_ 'no-op's the side switch in my normal operation. In TAC, there's a 3-second filter / delay on the side switch (which can only be used to change _modes_, not _output level_). That effectively eliminates the possibility of my squeezing the light when turning it on and accidentally pressing the side switch with my little finger while activating the tail switch, which otherwise (as with most side switch-equipped lights), can cause it power on in LOW rather than MAX, and which could cause me to have a very bad night. (OK, let me be blunt: get me killed). That's why the 35TAC is the only side switch light (of the few that I own) that I intend to keep / use, and I won't likely be buying any more. I believe the LE user community may have insisted on that feature on the 35TAC (and justifiably so), but sadly Fenix doesn't appear to have carried it forward into other subsequent models of lights in this category. That said, the 36R is probably a great light for most users, and I'm sure it will be quite handy too! Enjoy!



Recently sold my PD35 TAC and obtained a PD36R. I am not a cop but I do carry a gun and have an interest in a tactical capable light. Let me give you an alternate view as to why the PD36R's setup is BETTER for tactical use than the PD35 TAC:

The PD35 TAC in tactical mode has one GLARING problem in my view:

The tail switch operating as momentary is VERY SUSCEPTIBLE to accidentally going into LOW or STROBE mode. I suppose the argument can be made for strobe having a tactical use (I find that disco crap more of a danger to the wielder than it's worth as a defensive thing) but LOW is an incredible HINDRANCE. Playing around using the PD35 TAC in momentary I ended up in Disco and Low several times inadvertently. That is unacceptable to me.

Contrast this with the PD36R - memory Mode ONLY and the light will always come on and do momentary in the turbo setting so long as you keep the light in turbo when you click it off. Simple. To me the tail-switch on a tactical light should NEVER be changing modes via momentary. Full Click changing would be fine...but not momentary. What I intend to do is carry the PD36R in my back pocket as my tactical only light. The side switching changing modes inadvertently never happens for me....possibly the ONLY advantage I have noticed in this lifetime for my HOBBIT sized hands! If the PD36R was to replace my beloved ZebraLight for utility duty then I plan to by a second PD36R for the front pocket as a utility light. To tell them apart I will likely keep the lanyard on the Tactical one only. I kind of doubt the PD36R will replace my ZL utility EDC though as I MUCH prefer the tint of my ZL to the Arctic Cold 6500k of the PD36R. Too bad as I find the UI simpler and easier on the Fenix.


----------



## aginthelaw

fenix should pay you for those shots, MM81. those prince shots are even more beautiful


----------



## pilo7448

My first p60 Lego.. , Samsung quad 351's 5k built by a member.








Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## peter yetman

What a lovely light, is it bored for a 18350?
P


----------



## pilo7448

peter yetman said:


> What a lovely light, is it bored for a 18350?
> P


Thanks brother , yes the body is a Fivemega 18350. But I'm running an 18500 and a ZeroRez Oveready insert





Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer

The new E01





They said "but it doesn't tailstand".


----------



## thermal guy

Where there’s a will there’s a way my friend 😁😁


----------



## R0CKETMAN




----------



## ven

Modernflame said:


> Only two torches? Who are you and what have you done with Ven?



:laughing: yeh good one, my other 1 or 2 are about :nana:


----------



## aznsx

WebHobbit said:


> The PD35 TAC in tactical mode has one GLARING problem in my view:
> 
> T



I'll have to agree with that. If you found yourself accidentally ending up in 'Strobe' or 'Low' with momentary activation in 'TAC Mode', that would be unacceptable to me as well. My 35TAC is very low mileage, as I've carried and used it in anger very little at this point. I've used it almost exclusively around home. I may find that I experience the same problem with more use, and if so, it won't be going afield with me much. That issue could of course be caused by anything that results in unintended switch 'bounce', such as a switch issue or loose retaining ring, but you probably eliminated that as the cause. I do frequently carry a light with a 'Low' setting accessed by a double-tap (ASP), but the particular physical design in terms of dimensions / switch travel / actuation pressure results in no 'accidental Low' issues to date. In practice, it requires a very deliberate action for me to hit 'Low', so it's 'approved' for carry. If I experienced the failures you did with a light, I wouldn't be carrying it either!


----------



## MM81

The cheapest and smallest flashlight that i could find. Olight i3E.


----------



## Jimmyboots

Here’s my blistering 20 lumen urban night light setup. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amtaham

They said, "Never too late to start the addiction." :twothumbs


----------



## pilo7448

Chana in titanuim by Dome Julladilok





Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## boo5ted

Newest light, just came in last night.


----------



## Stoneking

HDS Systems with Damascus Bezel 
https://i.imgur.com/72ePNJM.jpg
Bezel courtesy of CPF Member desert.snake


----------



## id30209

Stoneking said:


> HDS Systems with Damascus Bezel
> https://i.imgur.com/72ePNJM.jpg
> Bezel courtesy of CPF Member desert.snake



Wow!
I didn’t know he start production[emoji15]


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Stoneking

Here’s a better look at the pattern...
https://i.imgur.com/zRAavaW.jpg


----------



## pilo7448

Stoneking.. Is he still making these?.. I couldn't find the post.. Ty

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoneking

pilo7448 said:


> Stoneking.. Is he still making these?.. I couldn't find the post.. Ty
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk



I can’t speak for desert.snake, I don’t know what he has planned. Here is the original post... https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/469021


----------



## pilo7448

Much appreciated Stoneking 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENREBELLION

Just getting into this obsession, here is what I have so far! Let me know what else I "need" to buy. 









From L to R: Lumintop GT Mini, Sofirn SP36, Zebra SC64w Hi, Emisar D4v2, Ultratac K18


----------



## DexterLumen

New to this game but here’s my little collection of EDC lights so far.


----------



## nbp

Better than the lights I had when I joined! Nice !


----------



## peter yetman

This is my latest bathroom light...





Nichia MDC.
The existing bathroom light, even though I've put in a ******* Amber filter, is far too bright to use at night.
I've been looking for a use for my Niichia MDC while it's away from the Theatre, and this is the answer. Mrs Yeti is expecially pleased. I think, at last she's seeing the value of my flashlight obsession.
P


----------



## 325addict

As long as I cannot just upload pictures here (when I try, I just get a line "URL.......") I cannot post pictures. Sad, but it isn't any different...


----------



## pilo7448

325addict I wonder if it's just users on a computer who have this problem.. I see it alot, I'm using Tapatalk pro and I've never had an issue. [emoji848]

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## nbp

325addict said:


> As long as I cannot just upload pictures here (when I try, I just get a line "URL.......") I cannot post pictures. Sad, but it isn't any different...



Are you using a photo hosting site like imgur? Once you upload then you just copy the forum embed url and paste it here and poof there’s a picture.


----------



## 325addict

No, I don't use any of these "services" anymore (they disappear faster than you can blink with your eye sometimes, leaving all links to pictures blank from that moment) I used to upload some picture to the Irista service by Canon, but they stopped that. Now, ALL of my pictures I ever took in my life (digitally, that is) are on 3 CF-cards and 2 SD-cards... and that is the ONLY place they are on. No back-up whatsoever.... if a card fails, especially the last SD card, I lost pictures of the last 5 years. I hope it won't happen!

To just post a picture on a forum, that should be a matter of <click!> <click!> with the mouse and ready. Just like on Facebook. As long as it's not that simple and straightforward, I won't be able to post pictures here. Period.



nbp said:


> Are you using a photo hosting site like imgur? Once you upload then you just copy the forum embed url and paste it here and poof there’s a picture.


----------



## archimedes

325addict said:


> .... To just post a picture on a forum, that should be a matter of <click!> <click!> with the mouse and ready. Just like on Facebook. As long as it's not that simple and straightforward, I won't be able to post pictures here. Period.



To do that on CPF, you will need a Supporter Badge, from here ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/IconLegend1.html


----------



## 325addict

Well, to be honest, I try to get RID of re-occurring costs like subscriptions. If I do something to these, I'll ditch one, not accept a new one. I already ditched my television subscription, as there's just BS on television anyway. I'm from the type "save money for a certain thing, slam the saved money on the table, and grab the goodies" and have fun with these... and I have no additional, later costs. I can look into the future and save money for the next project or goodie. I'm lucky to have no loans except for my home. My car is mine and everything else is, bought without help of the bank. And that's the way it stays.
EDIT: I now see that up to a level 3 subscription, you may upload ONE Megabyte to candlepowerforums... that is about HALF a picture.... at a very moderate resolution. So that is completely, utterly useless...


----------



## nbp

The reason you can do that on FB is because they sell all your data to advertisers. It’s free and secure to hang out here, so it costs something in either time or money to post pics. No such thing as a free lunch, as the adage goes.


----------



## double_r76

Picture thread!


----------



## archimedes

325addict said:


> .... EDIT: I now see that up to a level 3 subscription, you may upload ONE Megabyte to candlepowerforums... that is about HALF a picture.... at a very moderate resolution. So that is completely, utterly useless...



I just checked my most recent photo posted here ... at the proper max resolution allowed on CPF, its size was ~ 130kb


----------



## Johnbeck180

Still my same old trusty HDS Hi CRI with me on my travels around the Midwest. Comes in handy in the corn and bean fields at night. [emoji106][emoji106]





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnbeck180

Had a little fun in the corn last night with the HDS. Have a great day all!!





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It appears the filter is causing your little blue pills to appear white. 



peter yetman said:


> This is my latest bathroom light...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nichia MDC.
> The existing bathroom light, even though I've put in a ******* Amber filter, is far too bright to use at night.
> I've been looking for a use for my Niichia MDC while it's away from the Theatre, and this is the answer. Mrs Yeti is expecially pleased. I think, at last she's seeing the value of my flashlight obsession.
> P


----------



## Shorttime

I've been lurking here lately. I guess that means I should sign up.

Which I suppose means I should post pictures.

At work it's a Sunwayman P25C, and a Coast Polysteel 1000. 







I know, I know. I had a gift card, I needed a thrower. It's supposed to be waterproof, crush-proof, and generally indestructible. That's a big positive at my job!

Here's the Sunwayman with it's predecessor work lights, in some more mediocre cell phone pics. Hey, I had to take the first one with a phone, so I figured I'd keep it consistent.







Such was a friend's vitriol toward Streamlight that he sent me the P25C, gratis, to replace it. I have to say that the Sunwayman is better. With the, um, value brand rechargeables in it, I can't access any of the higher Lumen modes. Maybe some people here can help me with that, eventually.

Other everyday things fall to the Thrunite or the Keymate.







Both are very light, with strong pocket clips. They are also both machine washable and dry-able. 

Finally, a collection of Mag Lites. Mag Lights? Maglites? You get the idea. 







Am I wrong in thinking that Mag lights are kind of like candles for edc people?

So there you go: first post. As you can see, I'm not much of a flashaholic. Each of them was chosen by a combination of price, UI, size, Lumens, and cost, to fulfill a purpose. 

Now if I could only be so utilitarian about some of my other pocket accessories....


----------



## boo5ted




----------



## Shorttime

Right. The problem is that the work stuff doesn't change. So, light on knife for the flashlight thread.


----------



## LiftdT4R

I only use the finest flashlights when working on my Mercedes Benz. 











It's actually my wife's car, I'm not allowed to mess with it and while I love Maglites it's not the finest light I have.


----------



## pilo7448

Lego mutt





Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## liteboy

Been away for awhile, recently got back to refreshing my stable. Many are modded by vinh





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Owen

All of mine at the beginning of the month, while I had them in one place:




Guess it's obvious what my preferences are.
Recently updated my 8-10+yr old stuff, and went from 3 flashlights and 2 headlamps to 6 and 3(4, since a friend gave me a NU25).

Since bought a MD3 body for the Hound Dog, and a MD 22.3mm head, so have 2 empty Malkoff hosts...just in case I'm not done "updating"






:naughty:


----------



## zoulas

Which one is this?


----------



## zoulas

boo5ted said:


>



Which one is this?


----------



## Katherine Alicia

May as well join in a bit...
These are my more "Modern" incans, most are P60, and the Seraph (second in from the right) is pretty much my secondary EDC.
Nothing really special or noteworthy, but I like them


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A few of my favorite Preon P2's.


----------



## boo5ted

zoulas said:


> Which one is this?



Sinner Customs 18350RM. 

https://www.instagram.com/sinnercustoms/?hl=en

https://urbanedcsupply.com/products/sinner-customs-18350-rm-titanium


----------



## bykfixer

The electric fireplace mantle museum early 2021


----------



## CanAm

A new-to-me old light that I've been using the past few weeks.


----------



## Slumber

My current Clicky collection, but I'm not a collector.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

Day 2: my 90 degree LED lights.
again, no doubles are shown.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

Day 3: my little LED lights (no doubles)


----------



## thermal guy

Some very nice collections right there. It still makes me laugh when people ask why do you have so many lights? We’re an odd bunch yes😁😁


----------



## id30209

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## staticx57

1 of 1 Omicron


----------



## Katherine Alicia

Day 4: my medium sized LED lights


----------



## NYCT

boo5ted said:


> Sinner Customs 18350RM.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/sinnercustoms/?hl=en
> 
> https://urbanedcsupply.com/products/sinner-customs-18350-rm-titanium



Absolutely stunning, first time I've seen that light, thanks for link.


----------



## _UPz




----------



## thermal guy

Katherine Alicia said:


> Day 2: my 90 degree LED lights.
> again, no doubles are shown.




What’s that on far left?


----------



## Vemice

My titanium AAAs;


----------



## pilo7448

Triplets





Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## desert.snake




----------

